# One Tubers



## puppymom32

Any other ladies out there with one tube wanna join up and give each other support. I know I have met a few in TTC and LTTC just thought we might be able to support each other.


----------



## franiss

Hey!
Found it! there are quite a few of us arent there
xx


----------



## puppymom32

Yeah there are I was so suprised even a few in TTC. I am gonna let them know if they wanna hang out too.


----------



## Crypto1976

I'm in hun! Great idea! XXx


----------



## puppymom32

We were just discussing there are way more of us out there than I had thought. Hopin we all get our BFP's soon.


----------



## oliveoyl

Thanks for organising this puppymom, what a great idea.
Here's hoping we all get our sticky bubs ASAP!

I've had the surgery, and another early loss last weekend. We were supposed to wait this cycle out to allow the inflammation to settle, but it just didn'w quite work out that way. I decided this week to give acupuncture a go - the studies I have been reading showed a 65% increase in pregnancy rates when used during IVF/ICSI, so I figure its probably worth a go to help with implantation. First appointment next week, I'll let you know how it goes.

xx


----------



## puppymom32

I just had an early loss last weekend too. Frist one since my tube removal. Dr said because it was so early I didnt have to wait if I dont want to. And I dont think I am going to wait. I have heard of people getting pregnant right away after a MC and being more fertile afterwards. This is the first time I will be able to try right after a MC/Chemical so I am hoping it works. 

My girlfriend did IVF and acupuncture with it and just delivered twin boys so I cant see why it wouldnt work regular. Let us know how it goes. Oh and congrats on becoming a dr.


----------



## Blue12

Hey I found it haha.

I hope you don't mind me being here even though my tube isn't gone yet........

BFP's!!!!!!!!!!!! Come soon to all of us!

Take care.:hugs2:


----------



## puppymom32

blue you are definetly welcome here. I feel it this will be our month.


----------



## puppymom32

What cycle day are you on Blue? Looke like most of us are either at the end of beginning of our cycle.


----------



## oliveoyl

Sorry to hear about your loss puppymom. It sucks. I was hoping things would be better after the surgery for us and was a bit disappointed, but i am sure that it will take some time to settle the inflammation. I don't think there is any reason to wait - it just makes it easier to date the pregnancy, but can be sorted with an early scan. I;ve heard about the more fertile thing, not sure though.

Blue - please stick around!


----------



## puppymom32

We will see. I just hope I ovulate on the good side. I know the dr all say that the good tube can still pick up an egg on the opposite side but I dont know how much faith i have in that. This will be my third mo trying after surgery so if it doesnt work I think I might get on clomid or another drug I have heard about to make sure I have a better chance of producing an egg on the good side.


----------



## oliveoyl

Yeah, I think the 'good' tube can do that, but uncommon. I get pg mostly every alternate month (ie 6 times in 11 months). With 2 tubes they say ~20% chance pregnancy with each cycle, so I would give it 6 months or so, that is our plan. We are then thinking about using steroids to suppress inflammation. Have you had all the other tests done (sorry if I haven't read all the stuff you have done). Clomid may help, but also increases risk of multiple pregnany. Not an easy decision.

xx


----------



## puppymom32

yeah weve been tested for everything and except pcos and mild endo and a small fibroid we are fine. I was on the clomid for a year with no success so I stopped. But now that I should be all fixed up I was thinking about doing that again or there is another drug they give to women who have gone thru chemo I will have to find the name supposed to be less chance of multiples and not as hard on your uterus lining. I am taking Metformin for the PCOS and actually taking it now versus before when I would only take a few here and there because it made me so sick.


----------



## Oneday

Hi
Can I join you girls? I'll try to give u the short version of my story began ttc in 2004, 1 early m/c, 1 chemical then had my little boy Dec 20004. Started ttc no2 Aug 2007 had another early mc followed the next month by a ruptured ectopic. Started trying again 12 months ago had a lap and dye where dye went thru my good tube but I have a number of adhesions and they couldn't even get to my tubes. I agreed to 3 more cycles of clomid then they have agreed to operate to cut out the adhesions if that fails it's private ivf x


----------



## puppymom32

Welcome oneday so sorry for your loses hunny. Hope the clomid works and you dont need the surgery. My adventure also started in 2004. FXXXX


----------



## puppymom32

Found the name its called Femara works similar to clomid.


----------



## katstar

Hi ladies :hi:

Thanks for the invite puppymom32. :thumbup:

I have one daughter who is 5 and my partner has a daughter who is 4. They are both beautiful little girls but we want to cmplete the family and have a child together. 

I had my first ectopic in april this year and lost my right fallopian tube. Got my bfp on 2nd august only for me to have some bleeding and the hospital staff not being able to find the pregnancy :shrug: my hcg have not risen enough so i took the decision to have the methotrexate injection yesterday. I do not want to risk my only tube if the pregnancy was failing anyway. :cry: Its so hard but now i found you nice ladies. 

We have all been through the same, have the same thoughts of being incapable of carrying a child properly so lets discuss our worries, fears and happy times together. Good idea puppymom32 :thumbup::hugs:


xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Yeah so glad you found us and decided to join us. Just knowing I am not the only one is such a god sent and we will all be able to share in each other sucesses when we get our BFP's!!! sticky ones.


----------



## Blue12

This is really nice to have a team like this.............bfps here we come!


----------



## katstar

Healthy :bfp:s here we come. :happydance:

But i have to wait till november. Hope you will wait for me haha. Not!! Only joking. Get rocking girls :) xx :sex:


----------



## oliveoyl

Hi oneday, sorry for your losses. I hope the clomid does the trick for you and you don't need the surgery.

Katstar - welcome. I'm so sorry for your recent loss, I can't imagine what a difficult decision that must have been for you.

Blue - how's things?

Puppymom - I've heard of women using the femera (tamoxifen) to induce ovulation with success. I hope you aren't having too many side-effects with the metformin.

Now, I think we need a blinkie thingie for our team one-tubers - anyone more computer savvy than me and know how to do that?

Here's hoping for a big rush of sticky BFP's!!!


----------



## katstar

Oliveoyl. Gosh you have been through so much and still strong. A good person to inspire us all :hugs: xx


----------



## oliveoyl

I think we inspire each other.
Some days I am postive, others not so.
Its great to hear stories of people getting their bubs in the end, and to have others to share the fears/worries with.


----------



## puppymom32

Sorry I am not very computer savy but I will see if my husband can come up with something for us this weekend. He loves graphics and that sort of stuff. 

I agree we have to stick together and give each other encouragement. PMA PMA 

katstar Nov will be here before you know it in the meantime just relax and enjoy the peace the next few months.


----------



## Blue12

Im not computer savy either but I would LLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEE a team blinkie!!!


----------



## Blue12

I just put a request in the blinkies and graphics requests section - to see if someone could help us........

Take care all!!!


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks Blue that is awesome.


----------



## puppymom32

Do you ladies know which side you ovulate on? I think I can kinda tell because of the cramps I feel but wasnt sure if I could feel them on one and actually ovulate on the other? You know with are limitation I would like to know which side. I am on Metformin for PCOS so I wonder if that is what makes me hurt on both sides or switch back and forth who knows so confusing.


----------



## katstar

I can always tell which side i am going to ovulate on. Past 3 cycles i did right, left and then left again. I have pain in my groin. ;)

Yey a team blinkie :happydance:

Yes i plan to relax and take me and my partner to amsterdam for the weekend in september. :)


----------



## Blue12

Here is a team blinkie.........what do you think?

https://i490.photobucket.com/albums/rr267/xJodiex_2008/bbteamonetubers.gif

https://i490.photobucket.com/albums/rr267/xJodiex_2008/bbteamonetubers.gif[/IMG

Just copy and paste this in to your siggy and add an ] at the end to make it work.

Many more bfps to come today.....like franiss.


----------



## oliveoyl

Nice work blue - you're a jem. I'm now flying the blinkie proudly on my sig.

Puppymom - I *think* I can tell which side I o - from, and has been alt months until my surgery when I o-ed twice in a row on the right (good side). I think this month will be left, but gives me some time to get sorted with acupuncture to hopefully get a sticky one soon.
xx


----------



## Blue12

I was thinking of starting acupuncture too....keep us posted on how it goes!

:hugs2:


----------



## Oneday

Hi Team
Love the signature, I'll see if I can get it when I go on thepc later. I'm just in the last week of my tww I really do t think the clomid has work this month had loads of ov pain on my right side as usual u fortunatly that's the side my tube was sealed I didn't really get a +ve on theopk's either so i really this I am looking for a miracle this month. Doing 100 mg of clomid next month then I really want the surgery to remove the adhesions. Oliveoyl do u know any thing about thesuccess of this surgery and how lo g do u think I should try for after it b4 ivf , I am 36 in jan btw. ThAnks and fingers crossed we DO get another BFP on our teM this month go girls x


----------



## Oneday

Hey it worked I now have a signature


----------



## oliveoyl

Hi Oneday,

Hoping your TWW has a great big BFP at the end of it. Sorry you think you o-ed on the not so great side. There's still hope though!

I am not quite clear on why your tube is blocked. Was your tube removed due to your ectopic? Have you been diagnosed with hydrosalpinx (where your tube is dilated and fluid filled)?? Have you had a HSG to check for tubal patency?

I have only researched outcomes for hydrosalpinx, and that is very promising if only one one side - although small study, one study of ~20 women showed 88% were pg within a year, with an average of three months TTC post surgery.

xx


----------



## Oneday

Oliveoyl I had an ectopic that ruptured 10 weeks I was told I had lost my ovary and tube as they were welded together with the ectopic. I have since found out my ovary was suchured and my tube sealed I think if that's what they do ? I had a lap and dye, dye went thru left tube ok and was told they thought some passed thru my right? But because of my previous c/s and laparotomy I hAve extentive adhesions, scars they couldn't find mt tubes everything is tied down including my womb they said I have poor mobility? Ivf was suggested.


----------



## littlehush

hey
I have had my left tube removed due to ectopic that was discovered at 12 weeks. I didnt even know i was pregnant untill the day before i had the scan, as i had a coulple of days of dizzy spells and went to docs and they did a pregnancy test which was positive and they did a scan the next day to found out how far along i was. It was a shock to discover i was 12 weeks and that it was ectopic. Was told after that my right tube was damaged and that IVF was my only option. Well 6 years later i have had 4 pregnancies, all ending in MC tho. I had a HSG done and it showed that my right tube was working, so no need for IVF but now i need testing to see why i keep having MC's. I will get there one day, i just know it!!!

xxx


----------



## Blue12

Welcome little hush and oneday...........new team members!!!!!!!!

Oliveoyl.......you are a true mentor and so awesome......what lucky patients you will have as a doctor. What kind of doctor are you going to be?


----------



## oliveoyl

Oneday - I can relate - having had LOTS of abdominal surgeries, I have some pretty impressive adhesions. I don't know how they affect fertility (or if they do) but my surgery to remove the tube was made very difficult due to the adhesions, and I had a 90% chance of having to have open surgery. Luckily they did it - but I had a colorectal surgeon helping the fertility specialist as they have a lot more experience with doing laparsopic surgery in those with 'more complicated' abdomens - may be something to ask your fertility specialist if you want to go down the surgical route. Did the dr who suggested surgery to treat your adhesions give you any idea of their opinion of likelihood of succes? You have been trying this time around for some time - what is your access to IVF like where you live? How do you feel about going down the IVF route??

welcome littlehush - I admire your positivity and hope your MC testing finds some answers for your losses. 

Blue - shucks! At the moment just doing basic doctoring stuff, but would love to do obstetrics/gynae, or perhaps family doctor with an interest in womens health. Being through this TTC caper makes me realise how many drs don't really appreciate the impact of the journey, and how some don't advocate for their patients. At the moment though I think pursuing obstetrics/gynae would be too tough emotionally with our current struggles, so will wait and see how things pan out (and hoping I might need a year off for maternity leave). 

xx


----------



## katstar

Blue12 said:


> I was thinking of starting acupuncture too....keep us posted on how it goes!
> 
> :hugs2:

I am thinking of it too.

How do you go about getting it. I know it may be a dumb question. But hey ho. :happydance:

Hey nice blinkie. I love it :thumbup:


----------



## katstar

Oh i have a question ladies.

Has anyone had the methotrexate injection. I had it wednesday and i started bleeding friday. Like a propper period flow. 
I have been sick, dizzy, headaches, very very sleepy - but i know this is normal but they did not say anything about bleeding. 

Thanks lovelys. xxx


----------



## oliveoyl

Hi Katstar,

Sorry you're not feeling so well.
The methotrexate acts by stopping cell division and helps the body start the miscarriage process. The bleeding is quite normal and for it to be proper period flow as it causes the lining of your uterus to shed (sorry if TMI). If you have any major abdominal pain, or excessive bleeding (above that of a period) I'd call your dr/health clinic/hospital to check.

Take care love,

PS for acupuncturist specialising in fertility - an acupuncturist I used to work with suggested contacting your local licensing association to find someone accredited. This link might help: https://www.acupuncture.org.uk/


----------



## puppymom32

hello ladies,
Sorry I wasnt around over the weekend we had a super busy weekend. Hope everyone is well cant wait to add team name to my siggy. Thanks Blue
Welcome littlehush so glad you can join us. Hope the dr find out what is causing the MC. FXXX 
I should be ovulating the end of this week so gettin geared up. Anything can happen One Day you never know dont give up hope!!!


----------



## katstar

thanks oliveoyl. :) x x


----------



## noja

Hi, can I join in too? My right tube is still attached to me but it's blocked.


----------



## noja

I just started acupuncture too and I found it really good. I have mild endo and I got relief-practically total-for the first time in months!! If you go into the Zita West website they have a list of affiliated practicioners, I think I looked up the British Association of Acupuncture too-or some organisation with a similar name!


----------



## puppymom32

noja said:


> Hi, can I join in too? My right tube is still attached to me but it's blocked.


Welcome noja. You can definetly join us. We have quite a group. Is there anything they can do to unblock your tube? I also have mild endo and a fibroid in the muscle of my uterus the dr said it shouldnt pose a problem but we will see. The endo doesnt cause me much pain. Hope we all get our BFP's real soon.


----------



## noja

Hi PM! Don't know if anything can be done as have not had my review since my lap back in May. We were waiting for DH to have a SA done but the clinic forgot to orgainze it-three time!! Finally got an appointment for Monday though so I'll be able to talk to doc then. He spoke to us after the lap but he didn't seen overly concerned as he reckoned one tube would do the trick-I however am a little more cynical than that!! Also have small fibroid in wall of uterus which shouldn't be a problem apparently.


----------



## puppymom32

I was suprised when I had my lap in April to have my tube removed from an ectopic that my dr didnt go ahead and remove the endo and fibriod but she said it would do more harm than good to remove it. Who knows. Hope hubbys SA turns out ok.


----------



## noja

That's exactly what my doc said, I suppose we must trust them. Think SA should be fine, DH is younger than me (he's 31), he doesn't drink too much, never smoked and is a healthy blighter, he eats like a horse but manages to remain slim and trim-ggrrrrr. But there are other issues which I won't go into now but they're in the journal if you're ever REALLY bored.


----------



## katstar

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to tell you all i am having a good day. :)
Well you all know i have had methotrexate on wednesday 12th. Well saturday my hcg went from 372 to 313. Its gone down which is good. Been back today for more beta bloods and they have gone to 130 :happydance: 
I know i should not count my chickens yet but thats an incredable drop isn't it?? They were only expecting it to go down another 45 at the most (15% every 3 days) I had some heavy cramps last night and some heavy bleeding with clots this morning (sorry tmi) my doc thinks i may have miscarried and that my hcg will be 0 next week. He can not be 100% sure but if it was ectopic then it would have only gone down the 15%.
He also can not be 100% that it was not ectopic and my body did a tubal abortion. But i am happy its nearly all over.

Another great thing is that my gp has referred me to the gyno clinic at the hospital to have tests done on my only tube and uterus. Bloods, hormone levels and Hysterosalpingogram - HSG for short. This is where they put dye in your bits tosee if there are any blockages or problems. I guess you all know that and i bet some of you have had them.
Lets hope i can get some answers or see everything is ok. 14th sept is my 1st appointment. :happydance: :) xxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Thats good Kat at least during this break you should be able to straighten some stuff out.


----------



## noja

Good to hear your body is sorting itself out Katstar, sorry you had to go through it all the same. You sound like a very strong person. :flower: Take care.


----------



## puppymom32

Hello All,
Well my temps are all over the place this month so not real sure when I am gonna ovulate I decided to buy some OPKs got the CB Digi ones with the simley faces because in the past I had tried the dye ones and could never get a darker test line. So here is to hoping they work.


----------



## katstar

yeh them smiley faces ones look easy and simple. Hope you catch that egg love. X


----------



## puppymom32

They are if you read the instructions wasted one last night as I put the darn stick in the wrong way. Duh!!! came back with an error then I realized what I did but I could still see the dye on the stick so not a total waste. They r pretty expensive. I think I might just invest in a CBFM a used one on ebay or something. How are you feeling today Kat?


----------



## puppymom32

So I got a smiley face today so hubby and I will definetly be getting busy today and tomorrow. Hoping I am o on the correct side I have been having pain on both so who knows.


----------



## katstar

Glad you got your smiley face. Did you manage to bd lots?

I have been up and down hun. Felt so sad at some points of the past couple of days. I guess its my hormones all over the place. I feel so sorry for my partner. He does not know whether he is coming or going. 
And to top it off the methotrexate has given me a right bad wheeze. :(


----------



## Blue12

Hi all I have missed you tons.

Welcome noja - hope your stay is short.

Katstar glad your numbers are dropping quickly - sorry that you are not feeling the greatest though. 

Pupppymom I know what you mean about the frustrations with opks. I always used to used the expensive smiley face ones - they are so easy to read the results - recently I switched to the cost effective ic's - flippin hard to read.

I have been gone for a few days because I am so mad at my fertility clinic and doctor. They are so terrible there I can hardly put it into words. There have been many poor moments. I have another appt with them on Tuesday and I am going in with a slew of questions and going to see how it goes, and right following that I am going to find another clinic - I am thinking of speaking to the director of this clinic to let her know of my experience. Sorry to rant - I am just so pyscho mad.


----------



## katstar

hi blue. Whats this fertility clinic done? Sounds like you have had an awful time with them? X


----------



## Blue12

They have made some really insensitive comments and basically never read over any of my results until I am there and leave me with half answers and they were supposed to give me a plan of action and they didn't and they are avoiding returning my phone calls and I just bet that at my appt tomorrow that they will do the same things all over again, say some insensitive things, and try to leave me with no plan of action. Unfortunately for them I am coming armed with questions and I am not leaving until they give me answers or they refer me to another specialist or let me speak to their clinic director. Sorry if I sound really angry or crazy.


----------



## puppymom32

Good for you Blue dont take their crap. From what I have read it sounds like the NHS can be pretty difficult to deal with. Sometimes I am glad we dont have one over here.


----------



## Blue12

Hey guys so looks like im out. Been told today that both tubes are no good. Also have two infections that I need medicine for, and got metformin for pcos.

Waiting for surgery...then ivf.

Best wishes everyone.

I know I don't have NHS either... Im in Canada. The doc was much better today.


----------



## puppymom32

Awww Blue so sorry well at least now you know what is going on. Hope the IVF works for you and you can get in real fast. I think I am out this month as DH and I were putting on a new roof building a deck and doing a million things this past week and a half. Got my positive OPK on Thur and my temps have been everywhere so who knows. BD on Wed and Sunday so probably out this month. I am sorry hun you can stay here with us one tubers still if you wanna.


----------



## puppymom32

Hello Ladies,
How is everyone doing. I am 7dpo and trying not to symptom spot this month or think about how long I have to wait. DH and I have been doing major house work. We build a deck on the back of this house the weekend before last and last weekend we tore off and put on a new roof. We have been major busy cant wait to just relax this weekend. Now we have to pick out patio furniture cant wait.


----------



## puppymom32

Wonder how we get TEAM in front of our Name.


----------



## katstar

hi guys. Sorry not been on here for a week or so. Blue i am so sorry to hear about your news. Its so sad. I hope ivf works for you. Well i am currently in hospital waiting for surgery. Praying they are not taking my only tube. I had the meth shot three weeks ago and i responded really well to till this week when my beta started to climb again. From 68 last week 72 this week. I have had a scan and they have found 3 cysts on my right ovary, a mass in between my left and right ovary (more to the left) and fluid behind my uterus. They dont know if the mass is in the tube or not and they dont know if the mass is pregnancy bits or a blood clot. They said that if the mass is in the tube they are going to try to preserve the tube but if its too damaged they will have to remove it. :( i am so shocked all this is happening as i thought it was nearly over. I am prayin the mass is not in my tube or the tube can be at least saved. I hope that if they take away my tube i can still be in this team along with blue. I have got to know you all and love taking to you. Please pray for me ladies. I will let you know what happens. X x


----------



## puppymom32

Kat,
So sorry I was wondering how you were doing. U can definetly be part of our team we are a family. I hope its becuase you still have your tube. I know how scary not knowing whats gonna happen can be. So sorry things have been so bad. I will be praying that everything goes good for you and they get it all taken care of. Let us know how you get on. Best wishes. 
Amy


----------



## katstar

Hi guys i hope your all well.

What a mess!!

Well i was all preped and ready for surgery and the doctor shift change happened. My doctor who had been dealing with me all day had to go home. The new doctor came in and said 'look if we go in and the mass is in your left tube, then we ARE taking it away' We don't try and preserve anything. I was mortified by this as i had been given hope all day by the other doctor. :(

Then the new doctor said why not try methotrexate again. I told him that the other doctor said it will be no good. He said its worth a try and thats what i did. I know its a slim shot but i have to try and fight. At least then if they end up taking the tube anyway, i can at least say i tried. 

I am so scared. Feel like a ticking time bomb. :cry:

When they told me about the mass on the left i was actually shocked because i was not having any pain or anything. Now i am having a niggle. :nope: i know its there all the time. I had the methotrexate yesterday so i hope that kicks in today or tomorrow to sort it out. All i can do now is pray and hope for the best. 

I have been looking at ivf if the worse comes to the worse but it costs so much. It will take me over a year to save. Then what if the 1st cycle does not work? Another year of waiting while i save. :cry:

I thought about egg sharing to lower the cost and it is something i thought of doing after i had children anyway but i told my partner about this and he is not keen at all. 

Please pray for me ladies.


----------



## Blue12

Katstar I am so sorry that you are having to go through this right now. This is so unfair.

When is all of this to take place? What are you taking the methotrexate for? (sorry for my spelling).

If it does come to ivf for you (which I hope it doesn't) would you be covered by the nhs? I am in canada and they cover a lot of the cost when you do not have tubes or they are both blocked - because then obviously it is medically impossible to get pg.

My thoughts are with you and I will pray for you.


----------



## oliveoyl

Hey Girlies,

Sorry for being MIA for so long, I'm getting tired of this TTC caper!
AF arrived yesterday, so hoping I O on the 'good' side this month.
Started acupuncture & hope that helps too.
I'm giving us till NOvember, then will book another appt with Fertility Specialist to see what is next, as next year it won't be easy for me to take time off work for appointments so would rather get things started now.


Blue - all the best with your surgery. I'll be thinking of you hun. I hope IVF works out for you - I'm just a pm away if you need to vent/chat, although we are in different time zones. xx

Puppymom - fingers crossed for this cycle for you, hope you caught that eggy

Katstar - oh hun, I'm so sorry you've had such a crap time lately. I hope the methotrexate does this trick for you and you don't have to have surgery. *fingers crossed*

Sorry can't see other replies (can't scroll back) but sorry if I've missed anyone and wishing you all the best xx


----------



## katstar

Blue - i had my first shot of methotrexate on 12th august. Then it was a pregnancy of unknown location. (It could not be seen on the scan) My levels only got to 372.

15th august beta 313
18th august beta 130 :happydance: 
25th august beta 68 (But was told by sister nurse beta low to be discharged the follow week. Did not get number :dohh:)
1st sept started work but hospital called beta at 72 :cry: was told to come straight in from work. 
3rd sept scan done. Found mass measuring 1.5cm in between the left and right. More to the left. Could not confirm if it was in the tube or out of it due to not being able to see tube on scan. Also found fluid in my pelvic cavity and 3 cysts on my right ovary. (15th august had cyst on left ovary :wacko: confusing)

3rd sept beta 75 - doc decided it was time for surgery and to go in. He said to drain the fluid, deal with the cysts as the biggest was 5.6cm and look at the mass. He said it may be just a clot. He said if it was in the tube they would try their best to preserve the tube. Even explained what the do. Make a small cut, scrape out the pregnancy, stitch up and give further methotrexate to make sure all pregnancy cells are gone. 

I was preped for surgery and all ready within minutes for there to be a shift change and another doctor came to me and said i need to tell you that if you go in to surgery and the pregnancy is in the tube ' we will not try and save it and we will have to take it away' - At this point i was so upset and angry. So was my partner. For me to be given hope and then for it to become a fact that the tube is going to be gone. I decided to leave.
The doctor said he did not see why i could not have the methotrexate again. He said the cysts will be monitored (i have not had pain from these since thursday) my body will obsorbe the fluid and my beta to be monitored again. 

4th sept 2nd meth shot given. Friday. This is the day that the pain from the cysts went and i started to feel the niggle in my left :cry: i also get pain in my left thigh. 

Through all this, this is the first time i have felt ectopic symtoms so i know now its in my tube :cry::cry: i keeping a eye on the pain and hoping the methotrexate does its magic very soon. It takes a coupld days to get into my system. If i still have pain by thursday and my beta have not changed, i will have to have surgery. :nope::cry:

Blue - We do not qualify for NHS as we both have a child from previous relationship. His daughter is 4 and my daughter is 5. They said we would qualify if our daughters do not live with us but mine does. She is beautiful. :kiss: We both feel something is missing and that is a child of our own to make our family complete. 
I have been looking into egg sharing as there is a private clinic in london offering free ivf to egg donors. Its something i have always wanted to do anyway so i have been reading lots on it. My partner is not keen at all though :shrug::nope:

Oliveoly - it is so nice to hear from you. You were going through the same thing as me in 1st tri. Glad your keeping your chin up and still ttc. Good spirit love. :thumbup::flower:


Thank you all for all your support. xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Kat,
What a big mess I would be so mad at that Dr. didnt seem like he was willing to try at all. With my first Ectopic they were able to go in and cut open the tube and keep it still in tact. I guess it just depends on who the Dr is. Praying that this last shot will work everything out for you and the pain will all go away.


----------



## puppymom32

olive,
Sorry you had a loss in Aug too. I had a chemical at the beginning of the month didnt end up Oing on the right side at the end of Aug so now hoping thing work out better this month. I am thinking about going back on the Clomid to give me a better chance of having an egg from the good side if it doesnt work this month. Hubby and I are still busy but not with house work stuff so should be Oing next week. Yipee here we go again. FXXX for all of you.


----------



## oliveoyl

Hey Kat, I hope yu are doing better today. *fingers crossed* the methotrexate does it thing. Thinking of you.

Puppymom - we're almost cycle buddies this month - I ovulate late next week! Clomid sounds like a good idea, I've wondered about using it, but twins would be a REALLY bad idea for us having a successful pregnancy, so I guess we will just wait it out.

xx


----------



## Blue12

Hey wonderful ladies!!!

I think about you all lots and anticipate the day of your bfps.

Olive - why are you hesitant in regards to twins - I know they are higher risk but also quite common - or is there another reason?

:hugs2: to all


----------



## puppymom32

Hey Blue,
thanks for the wishes. Let us know how things are going with you and when you will have your surgery. FXXX for you that everything works out.


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi.....ive been booked in to have my fallopian tube checked in 2 weeks time....dreading the results as Ive only got the 1 tube. ( had 1 removed as a baby as it had cysts on). Husband has bad sperm, low count & motility so i dont know what they will do for us next. Cant believe its a year of ttc already :( Everyone around me seems to be preg & having babies i just cant handle it any more.
xx


----------



## puppymom32

Dancingkaty1 said:


> hi.....ive been booked in to have my fallopian tube checked in 2 weeks time....dreading the results as Ive only got the 1 tube. ( had 1 removed as a baby as it had cysts on). Husband has bad sperm, low count & motility so i dont know what they will do for us next. Cant believe its a year of ttc already :( Everyone around me seems to be preg & having babies i just cant handle it any more.
> xx


Dancing,
Welcome sorry you are stuck here with us one tubers. Hope you get good news in 2 weeks. Have you thought about IUI with your husbands condition. Maybe they can work it out where you O on your good side and do IUI at the same time. Best of luck I know how hard it can be and have given up several times during my journey but I know there is always hope.


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi puppymom.... i would def consider IUI.....seeing my fertility specialist on oct 22nd...do you think thats the next step for me? should i ask them then? I dont know if there is a waiting list so would rather go on it asap! Im really worried that my one tube is damaged because of the polycysts & then god knows what we will do! I have always been told that having 1 ovary doesnt effect fertility.....apparently it does the work just like if i had 2...is this not the case then? i always wondered do i ovulate every other mth....my doc said i should still ov every mth...its so confusing!!! women with no fretility problems really dont know how lucky they are hey!!!!!!

katy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## oliveoyl

Kat &#8211; thinking of you and hoping things are looking better.

Puppymom &#8211; how are you going?

Blue &#8211; how are you doing? Twins would be a problem for me as I also have uterine didelphys (duplicated uterus) so each is smaller and twins would increase risk of preterm birth.

Dancingkaty- welcome and hugs, sorry you are going through a tough time at the moment. Hope your tube is okay. Its so tough seeing everyone else with the thing you want the most. 

AFM - nothing to add here. Waiting to ovulate.... hoping its on the right side this month. Feeling positive about this month, but I've said that before...... xx


----------



## katstar

Hi guys :hi:

Well just an update for you all. Blue, poppymom and olive - Thank you for your thoughts and wishes. :hugs::flower:

Well i went and had a lovely day at alton towers on thursday (Theme park for those of you that do not live in the UK) Me and my partner went to de stress and had a lovely day. It was very warm and sunny too. I had to ask the hospital if i could go and they asked about my pain that seemed to be easing, so said yes. 
Well after that i went and had my bloods taken. They were at 46 on thursday. Thats 29 drop in a week so they are happy with that. Its more thatn 15% and thats what they wanted to see. They did say that when it gets to less than 100 it does take longer to go down. 
I can not beleive i have been going through this nearly 6 weeks now. 

I have started bleeding today so this may mean that my hcg has dropped more and the lining and decided to shed. I hope so. 

Hi to dancingkaty. I hope your tests go ok. Its something i have to face after christmas if this 2nd shot of methotrexate fully works. You will have to let us know how you get on. :hugs::flower:

Love you all baby :dust: and dreams for us all too xxx


----------



## oliveoyl

Great news katstar xx


----------



## puppymom32

Dancingkaty1 said:


> hi puppymom.... i would def consider IUI.....seeing my fertility specialist on oct 22nd...do you think thats the next step for me? should i ask them then? I dont know if there is a waiting list so would rather go on it asap! Im really worried that my one tube is damaged because of the polycysts & then god knows what we will do! I have always been told that having 1 ovary doesnt effect fertility.....apparently it does the work just like if i had 2...is this not the case then? i always wondered do i ovulate every other mth....my doc said i should still ov every mth...its so confusing!!! women with no fretility problems really dont know how lucky they are hey!!!!!!
> 
> katy xxxxxxxxx

Katy,
Your situation may be different because you only have the one ovary and it probably does go every month with me still having both mine still randomly alternates and seems more like the one with no tube has been working harder. I would bring IUI up to your dr but you may want to get that tube checked out first otherwise IUI probably wouldnt work. But definetly bring it up at your appt. Good Luck and keep us posted.


----------



## puppymom32

oliveoyl said:


> Kat  thinking of you and hoping things are looking better.
> 
> Puppymom  how are you going?
> 
> Blue  how are you doing? Twins would be a problem for me as I also have uterine didelphys (duplicated uterus) so each is smaller and twins would increase risk of preterm birth.
> 
> Dancingkaty- welcome and hugs, sorry you are going through a tough time at the moment. Hope your tube is okay. Its so tough seeing everyone else with the thing you want the most.
> 
> AFM - nothing to add here. Waiting to ovulate.... hoping its on the right side this month. Feeling positive about this month, but I've said that before...... xx

Olive,
I am good having twinges on my good side and got a +OPk last night around 10 was so busy didnt get to test until later but Sat was - and Sun was + tried to jump DH but we both were exhausted but hopefully we will be rested for tonight gonna take another OPK this afternoon hope its still + and havent missed my window although we did BD Sun early AM like around 4 am so if so hope that will cover us. Still have no EWCM even with uping my EPO dose so pretty bummed about that gonna try with preseed tonight as we didnt use any on Sat/Sun. Temps havent risen yet so I still think there is a chance. Then begins the long wait. How is everyone else coming along?


----------



## puppymom32

Kat,
that is great news the numbers going down and bleeding is always a good sign. Sorry it has taken this long seems like such as long drawn out process. So glad you and OH got to relax and have a little fun you definetly deserve a vacation after all of this.


----------



## oliveoyl

Hi Girls,

How are you doing?
I'm going crazy in the TWW - step away from the POAS test!
My acupuncturist has got me temping, and its really making me obsess about each degree temp! Argh! Now I see why I haven't been temping up till now.
xx


----------



## Blue12

Hi ladies,

Thinking about you often - fingers crossed for you olive so near the testing time!!!

Puppymom - excited you will be ovulating from the better side

Katstar - sorry to hear you are having to go through this so long - better things must be on their way

Katy - welcome and best wishes.


As for me i have my surgery consultation on nov 26 - hoping for a cancellation so that I can go sooner - fxd fxd fxd. I am considering asking the surgeon if I should harvest embryos before surgery - in case of worst case scenario - I have this fear that when they take my tubes - the ovaries get damaged or removed by accident - it is terrifying me...............


----------



## puppymom32

Aww Blue I know what you mean about the fear. I was freaking out after both of my surgeries because you really dont know what they will find. My Dr told me when she took my R tube that if the L was damaged she was gonna take it too. I had no ideal when I woke up what the outcome was gonna be and too was worried about the ovaries. FXXX it will all be ok and they will go in and say they maid a mistake and everything is fine. 

Olive- Looks like you will be testing soon too. I am 7dpo so gonna wait hopefully until this weekend my cycle lengths have been all crazy so we will see. Good Luck. We need more BFP in this group!!!


----------



## oliveoyl

Hello!

Blue - nice to hear from you. Surgery is scary, isn't it? Hope you can get in on a cancellation earlier. Good idea to ask about egg collection first - I'm not sure on the risk of ovarian damage with tube removal, but i think it is low. xx

Puppymom - good luck this month. Hope you get a BFP and that you can hold out till the weekend. I'm going to try and wait for early next week - 5-6dpo now.


Katstar - thinking of you love

xx


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks Olive good luck to you too.

Kat thinking of you hope all it ok!!!


----------



## winston83

hey everyone got room4 another in the group been ttc activley 1.5 got 3 kids already had tube removed after ectopic between kids 2 and 3 had number3 quite quick but just found out got pcos have had the hsg to c if tube is clear get results 29th fxx:happydance:


----------



## puppymom32

Hello Winston we always have room for plenty more. Thats awesome you had a baby with one tube very insperational. I too have PCOS. Have you started any treatments for it yet? Hope you results come back good on the 29th. Let us know how they go. FXXX


----------



## Blue12

Hi Puppymom

How have you found the metformin - I am supposed to start it soon too. 

have you tested yet???


----------



## oliveoyl

Welcome winston - i hope your stay is a short one
All the best for your results next week xx


----------



## puppymom32

Blue,
I hated it at first it made me so sick couldnt get up to two pills so I just quite then I got serious and knew I had to take it or I would be out out of luck. Now I am up to 3 pills I take them all at the same time at night and sleep throught most of the side effects. Still make me sick every once in a while but much better than before. 

I tested today at 10dpo with a Dollar store one and got a BFN gonna wait until Sat if stupid witch doesnt come.


----------



## franiss

Hi girls thought i would drop by to see how you are all doing?!
xx


----------



## oliveoyl

Hey Franiss, I'm well. How are you doing????

Caved and tested yesterday - BFN after about 6 cups of tea (11dpo)!
Still crampy and feeling yuk but think it is in my head. If she hasn't arrived by thursday morning, will waste another test!


----------



## puppymom32

hello franiss,
We are doing great. How are things for you? 

I think stupid witch got me. spotting friday afternoon sat morning then got heavy sat night and then light all day sunday and nothihng today. Very different and unusual for me I hate figuring this stuff out.


----------



## Tesa

HI everyone - Ive just found this thread - can I join? I lost my baby to an ectopic in 2007 and have been trying to conceive again since last month (took a while to get health back right again after that!)

Honestly Ive been trying to 'ignore' my one tubeness so far in this process because I dont want to think my chances are any less (its so much harder to get a BFP than I thought anyway!) BUt it would be nice to follow other peoples stories and us all get BFPs very soon!


----------



## puppymom32

welcome Tesa,
So sorry for your loss. Hope you get that long awaited BFP real soon.


----------



## winston83

thanks for reply havent been on 4 a while my gyne has put me on clomid to start nxt af hope it wont be long xx


----------



## puppymom32

Did you get your results Winston? Hope things went well. My dr put me on clomid and it didnt work for me so we just went to the Metformin and that is what I am on now.


----------



## oliveoyl

Hey Tesa - welcome and hope your stay is short!

Winston - hoping the clomid does the trick for you this cycle

Puppymom - how are you doing?

AFM - onto cycle 20! Hard to keep positive, but will do my best to press on!
xx


----------



## puppymom32

Same here Olive I sure was hoping that last month was our month but I guess it wasnt meant to be. I am gonna pull back and stop obsessing and let whatever happen that is going to happen. I am stoping all the meds except for prenatal and epo not charting anymore or using OPK's and just gonna live and let whatever happens happen.


----------



## franiss

olive - witch arrived yet? i would have caved by now if not!!
puppymom - hmmm wonder why you had such a different af? its so hard trying to figure it all out isnt it!
Im feeling well, still cant believe its real yet - i had a scan at 8 weeks and all was looking well have my 12 weeks scan 12th oct so will keep u posted. I was so worried it would be ectopic due to history feel so so lucky xx


----------



## franiss

tesa, my doctor is a gynae and she said that i had no less chance of falling pregnant due to having one tube! didnt make sense to me but shes the gynae not me so i trust her and lo and behold i got my bfp 2nd month ttc - hope that gives you more hope
xx


----------



## Tesa

franiss said:


> tesa, my doctor is a gynae and she said that i had no less chance of falling pregnant due to having one tube! didnt make sense to me but shes the gynae not me so i trust her and lo and behold i got my bfp 2nd month ttc - hope that gives you more hope
> xx

Thanks for this. My doctor said the same thing (something about how the egg just finds its way(?) Im choosing to go with that explanation too but I cant help worrying if I think about it too much...

Also can any of you answer for me this question. When I had my ectopic the hospital told me if I ever found i was pregnant again to come straight to the early pregnancy unit for an internal scan to check everything was where it should be. But my GP didnt think that was necessary when I told her i was ttc. Who is right?

Hope I match your record and make it in month 2!. Congratulations on your BFP!


----------



## puppymom32

My midwife said if I get pg they will schedule an early scan so they can make sure its not in the tube. Usually this happens around week 5 or 6 or it did for me in the US anyways prior to that they cant really see anything anyways. So I would say there is no need to rush unless getting appointments is a nightmare where you are.


----------



## Tesa

Thanks Puppymom. Good to know. Hopefully things will go well next time for us both!

Hey! Just saw your status 'Ready to give up?' NEVER give up!. I have a good feeling about this and I wish you all the luck in the world to get your BFP before Christmas 

xxt


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks Tesa,
I'm not gonna give up just yet but I am gonna try and relax and just let whatever happen that is gonna happen. So tired of stressing about it every month. makes me and my body crazy. Thanks for the support.


----------



## winston83

hey guys, just a quick update got my results back and doc said everything looks fine tube is clear she has given me 6 mnths worth of clomid to take days 2-6 can start as soon as witch comes hoping for the first time she comes soon lol am so ready to get started :hugs: and bubbles to every1 lets get some babies xxx


----------



## franiss

thanks tesa, i would take the advice re going to epdu to get scan straight away. 
good luck girls
xx


----------



## puppymom32

winston83 said:


> hey guys, just a quick update got my results back and doc said everything looks fine tube is clear she has given me 6 mnths worth of clomid to take days 2-6 can start as soon as witch comes hoping for the first time she comes soon lol am so ready to get started :hugs: and bubbles to every1 lets get some babies xxx

Congrats Winston that is such good news. Hope the Clomid does the trick.


----------



## Blue12

Just stopping by to send some wishes for the lovely one tubers!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi.....im sure ive posted in this thread b4 but cant seem to find it now lol.... We have been ttc for 13 mths now, i only have 1 tube & 1 ovary due to the others being removed when i was 3 days old. I conceived my daughter who is nearly 4 now after just 6 mths ttc so it can def happen!!! Its disheartening for me this time around tho as its taking so long to get pregnant. Husband was told in aug that he has low sperm count & motility so he has just repeated the test ready 4 the specialist next week. I have polycysts on my only ovary but apparently i am ov & my periods are regular but im hoping she will put me on clomid to help produce more better eggs!! Dont really know what she will say or do 4 us next week.....xx


----------



## puppymom32

Dancingkaty1 said:


> hi.....im sure ive posted in this thread b4 but cant seem to find it now lol.... We have been ttc for 13 mths now, i only have 1 tube & 1 ovary due to the others being removed when i was 3 days old. I conceived my daughter who is nearly 4 now after just 6 mths ttc so it can def happen!!! Its disheartening for me this time around tho as its taking so long to get pregnant. Husband was told in aug that he has low sperm count & motility so he has just repeated the test ready 4 the specialist next week. I have polycysts on my only ovary but apparently i am ov & my periods are regular but im hoping she will put me on clomid to help produce more better eggs!! Dont really know what she will say or do 4 us next week.....xx

Dancing,
So sorry it has taken so long. Hope she will put u on the clomid and it will work for you. :flower: Best wishes and let u know how you get along. Have you considered trying IUI with your husbands sperm count and motility? Are you ovary and tube on the same side?


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi again.....I would love to do iui, the last count was 17 million with i think 60% motility....would iui work 4 us??? i heard some where the motility has to be very good still??? i will mention this next week when i see fertility specialist i think, hopefully the waiting list isnt too long hey! Yes, sorry 4 any confusion my ovary & tube are both on my right side. Last time we saw the specialist was 27th aug, she booked me in 4 the hycosy which ive now had done & said i will see u in 8 weeks ( 22nd oct) i was a bit disappointed but looking 4ward to having the hycosy done. I just so hope she doesnt see us next week & say 'oh husband sperm seems to have improved slightly, lets leave it another 8 weeks & see what happens' that would be my worse nightmare!!! ive been waiting long enough for a baby....hoping she can book me in 4 iui or give me clomid...or do both fingers crossed!!! xxx


----------



## puppymom32

I dont think it would hurt to give it a try if the wait isnt too long. Is there anything that he can take to help with his issues. Hopefully the hycosy will come out fine. I think not knowing what is going on is the hardest when everything comes out fine and you still have no anwers. You might just need to try the clomid and then if that doesnt work try the IUI. FXXX you get your much deserved BFP way before you even have to go for the hycosy.


----------



## Dancingkaty1

sorry for any confusion...had the hycosy done on the 28th sept....bout 2 weeks ago.....the results were good :) hoping that may have 'flushed' the tube & made this mth more fertile ....have heard it can??? due on next wed, seeing the specialist on the thurs so im really hoping i wont even need to go & see her!! if not on by the thurs i will test.....agghhhh exciting but nervous!! Husband is taking fertile aid 4 men & has lost 2 & a half stone since aug so he is doing everything he can, so proud of him xx


----------



## puppymom32

Dancing,
No problem. Thats great the tube was clear. And big congrats to DH for working so hard to help get you that BFP. FXX you wont even need to go and see the Dr. Best of luck hun.


----------



## katstar

hi guys. Its me just saying hello. Well i was finally discharged from epu on 6th october. Hcg 5. Whoo hoo. 2 months and tube saved. I thank god. Just hoping its not damaged now. Well anyway i am glad to hear everyone is ok. Poppymom. I know what you mean by not wanting to freak out every month. I did so much ttc, i felt like a different person. A crazed one. Hope that chilling is helping you. Blue. Hope you get a cancellation. But i dont think you should worry about your ovarys. I think they wont take em away in error but i hope you get to discuss this more. Dancin kat. Glad to hear your tube is ok. My partner told me he had a below average count before we started ttc. We have got pregnant twice since april. Dont think he has a problem now but i have heard genetics problems can cause ectopics?? I am having tests done on my tube around may next year. Do you think partner should get his spermies tested too? I am not sure. He said he would to be sure but not sure how we go down that route. X x


----------



## puppymom32

kat,
Hey hunny glad to hear things are going better so glad they were able to save the tube FXXX it is not damaged and all will be well. Relaxing is going pretty good just gonna let nature take its course. I had never heard the genetics part but maybe because I am the only one in my family and DH's to have an ectopic. I think it would be worth it to have his sperm checked maybe you can start with a urologist and go from there. Or maybe the GP can refer you. So are you going to start trying again in a few months or are you going to wait until after May? Glad to see you are doing better.


----------



## katstar

puppymom32 said:


> kat,
> Hey hunny glad to hear things are going better so glad they were able to save the tube FXXX it is not damaged and all will be well. Relaxing is going pretty good just gonna let nature take its course. I had never heard the genetics part but maybe because I am the only one in my family and DH's to have an ectopic. I think it would be worth it to have his sperm checked maybe you can start with a urologist and go from there. Or maybe the GP can refer you. So are you going to start trying again in a few months or are you going to wait until after May? Glad to see you are doing better.

Thanks puppymom. My levels are still at 5. aparently stuck lol. I have to go for bloods again thursday but i think the worst is definatly over. :)

I will speak to my partner about urologist and i am sure he will be up for it. Peace of mind and all that. 

We have bought tickets for a music festival in june 2010. (A big one in england called Glastonbury) So we do not plan to ttc after this. Don't want to be preggers for this. Its a 5 day festival of camping, music and beer. Just what we need i think. :) :thumbup:

xxxx


----------



## puppymom32

That sounds fun. I missed one this july because I was afraid I was pg during the 2WW and knew I wouldnt have been able to be around all that drinking without being able to be drunk myself. DH went without me. I was so sad. So hoping I know for sure this coming year and can plan accordingly. Hopefully I will just get to be the Designated driver and just be miserable. I would definetly take the trade. Hope the levels are down to zero soon.


----------



## Olivia2

Hi, Can I join in?
I had an ectopic pregnancy in August and had my right tube removed at 8weeks. We had being ttc just over a year and also had a m/c in May. Looking back on it and knowing what I know now I am sure it was also ectopic (very slow rising HCG never got past 30 and then went away on its own then spontaneously m/c)
When I had my ectopic and tube removed :sad2: they found endo and adhesions and my left tube was inflammed. I was on a course of ab's for weeks which caused more problems. I am now booked in in a months time to have more surgery to remove some endo, hysterscope, lap and dye to check my remaining tube. From this we hope to know if we can ttc naturally or if we start IVF. 
I can't wait to start ttc again as right now (can't ttc) I have no hope of getting pregnant and even with one bodgy tube if we were ttc I would still have hope that it might happen and make it to the right place.
Thats my little story. I have 2children. One from a first relationship and my second to my DH. We always wanted a big family (almost as many as my body would have) but right now just one more would make us incredibly happy. 
I work as a midwife and a grazier and a mum of course.


----------



## puppymom32

Olivia,
Welcome. So sorry for your losses. With my last ectopic the dr also found adhesions around my good side but fortunatly she went ahead and removed them while she was in there removing the tube. There was some mild endo but not enought for her to remove it she said removing it may cause more harm than good. She also did the die test on my good side and it all was clear. Hope you lap goes good and you get the results you desire. Best Wishes
Amy


----------



## puppymom32

Hey how's everyone doing? hope all is well.


----------



## bklove

Hey guys! I just found out about this group and i'm actually excited about it. I lost my tube in June of this year to an ectopic pregnancy that did not respond to the drug and ruptured without me knowing and my Dr caring. It was pretty crazy, but now i'm just down to the left and two ovaries. I have mc 3 times before, so the history is pretty poor, and no children yet. I'm 28, married 2 years and hoping like everyone else to catch that egg. Looking forward to chatting it up with you guys.


----------



## Blue12

Hi all!!! Missed you for a while!

Welcome bklove and Oliva2 - best wishes on a SHORT journey :)

So after my meeting with my fs today - I will only be having one tube removed. I am a one tuber... the fs recommended iui after my tube is removed - but I have a very very high chance of ectopic so likely I will end up with ivf.


----------



## Olivia2

Thanks Puppymom and Blue12 for the welcomes. 
Welcome bklove. I am new too. 
I am just hanging around waiting for my surgery to see where to from here. It so tempting to try this month anyway (I am about to O) but being good and waiting impatiently for the surgery in a month. 
Does anyone know if laparoscopy will make AF arrive (not relating to ectopic)? Ill be CD10 when I have the surgery and was hoping it wont make AF arrive until its due around CD31. Gyno said we can ttc again (at this stage) soon as I am up to it post surgery.


----------



## Dancingkaty1

well i saw my fs yesterday & she has agreed to clomid wahoo!!!...really hoping it works for me.....i said to her i wasnt convinced i was ovulating every mth...she said that the results from the bloodtest i had done in august were good so i should feel hopeful but agreed that without doing that bloodtest every mth no one can be sure, plus with the polycysts on my only ovary she agreed that it may be possible that i have been ovulating still but not every mth....

just waiting for Af to hurry up & come on full flow as only spotting at the mo the i can start the clomid days 2-6 :) bit nervous but very excited.....xxx


----------



## Olivia2

Thats fantastic Dancingkaty1 that the FS is giving you something to speed up your BFP IYKWIM. Hope it works first go for you.


----------



## puppymom32

Blue big hugs so sorry you have had such a rough go but glad you are finally getting answers.
Olivia- I wouldnt think it would cause AF to come unfotunatly each time I have had mine I have had an ectopic too so once I had the surgery always started right after but if you arent scheduled to start then I dont think it would make it come. Stay stong best of Luck
Dancing- How great you Dr has given you the clomid best of luck. I was on it for a year when I had both tubes without success but I know a lot of people that it has worked for.


----------



## puppymom32

bklove said:


> Hey guys! I just found out about this group and i'm actually excited about it. I lost my tube in June of this year to an ectopic pregnancy that did not respond to the drug and ruptured without me knowing and my Dr caring. It was pretty crazy, but now i'm just down to the left and two ovaries. I have mc 3 times before, so the history is pretty poor, and no children yet. I'm 28, married 2 years and hoping like everyone else to catch that egg. Looking forward to chatting it up with you guys.


Welcome BK glad you found us. I also only have my L tube. I kinda wondered if my bad tube contributed to the MC I had in the past. Who knows we are all fixed up now and ready to get our BFPs.


----------



## Olivia2

Sounds like we are all sitting in similar boats with m/c and ectopic. I wonder too if my tube was sick and caused my m/c's before the ectopic. Hopefully now its gone we will all get sticky BFPs and babies. I don't know the health of my remaining tube but hopefully I will when I have more surgery.


----------



## puppymom32

My dr was able to look at my other tube during the Lap and said everything looked fine. She also did the die test so I hope she is right. Of course that was 6 mo ago but I have had a chemical since then so something must be working. Its all way to confusing and so much harder than it should be. Geez just give me a freaking baby or two I would be fine to get it over in one try.


----------



## Josiejo

Hi, can I join you ladies? I had a recent ectopic which resulted in a ruptured left fallopian tube (hence it being removed). Absolutely devastated but can't wait to start trying again. Jo xx


----------



## Olivia2

Josiejo so sorry to hear about your EP :hugs: I have only just joined myself.
Yeah puppymom32 its all working if you fell pregnant recently. Praying next time you have a wiggly, healthy bub at the end of it. 
I have 25days until my op and hopefully soon afterwards I can start ttc again. Not sure how soon but hopefully right away once the pain of the surgery allows me to of course. 
puppymom32 where abouts are you in your cycle? I O today and have all signs I am but not that it matters as we aren't ttc again :nope:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi can i join you ladies? :thumbup:

My name is Shelley, im 27 and i had a ectopic in 2002 which ruptured and lost my left fellopean tube, i have had 3 m/c's also, but been very lucky to go on and have my two wonderful boys in 2005 and 2008 :flower: 

We are now starting to try for number 3, but despite having two healthy normal pregnancy's since my ectopic i cannot help but worry about another one re-occuring!! my 1st child took nearly 2 years to concieve my 2nd child on our 2nd cycle of trying! 

I seem to be very 'intune' with my body and know what side im ovulating etc and this month im currently in the 2WW and sat here 5-6dpo with constant pains in my right side, i know i ovulated from the right this month however whenever that pain tends to linger i worry straight away! lol.... i am prone to getting ovarian cysts too, with my second son i was rushed to theatre with suspected ectopic yet it turned out it wasnt (thank god) but just huge cysts i get from ovulation, and this pain is so hard to determind if its that or ectopic if that makes sense?

Anyway im sorry im writing a essay lol... im not expecting a bfp this month despite gettin some promising symptoms so far but its only our first month so i wont be to disheartened if im not. Looking foward to getting to know you all, so great to find this thread! 

Shell xx


----------



## Olivia2

Welcome Shelley. I have only just joined this thread also. GL hope it doesn't take long to get your BFP.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Thank you Olivia, are you ttc too?...

Im very excited yet scared we got married last month finally made a honest woman of me lol and now just feels right to go for our final child :happydance:


----------



## Olivia2

Shelley I can't wait to ttc. I had been for 12months when I had my ectopic pregnancy and tube removed in September. Dr said to wait 3months before ttc again. Now I am just waiting on surgery in 3.5weeks to check my other tube and hopefully we will be ttc again with a better outcome.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

oh good luck hun i hope it happens for you, hope my possitive story gives u hope ive gone on to have 2 babies since and my other tube they said wasnt great either so ive been exceptionally lucky!! xx


----------



## Olivia2

Shell's Angels I love your story. I hope I fall pregnant soon and have a baby and then another. We always wanted a big family but after the past year and all the heartache if/when I have my third child I don't know if I can risk going through what I have been through again if that makes sense. I guess it depends on how much longer this ttc journal is. The worst about the ectopic for me was the loosing some of my fertility and finding out why we have been having so much trouble and the knowledge that my remaining tube isn't very healthy. Hopefully we will know soon and can start ttc again. Either way (naturally or IVF) the wait is almost over which makes me pleased.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

i always wanted a big family too well 4 children was my dream! however we may well stop at 3 as well its been a tough tough year finacially and my husbands job is up and down so we dunno where we are gonna be at so i think have a 3rd (hopefully) and see what situation we are in after that!!....

I truely have my fingers crossed for you hunni and hope we both get our bfps soon!

I have been worrying tonight, since ovulation ive had horrible twinging in my right side i did a seperate post about it and i dunno if its just the after effects of ovulation (im 6dpo) or a cyst or thinking the worse... god i feel like im always worrying bout it but you just cant help it when you have been thro what we have can you?? xx


----------



## Olivia2

No I worry too. I have pain in my left (the side with the tube) and have had it for the past 10months. I hate it and it makes me think that that tube (the only tube I have) must be really sick. I don't know why I have pain in my left side even when I ovulate on my right side. I just wish I had answers as to why it occurs. Its always around O time until I get AF so it lasts 2weeks before I get relief from it for 2weeks before it occurs again. Its too the point where I have to take something for it and have been to ED before with it. Hopefully my surgery will provide some light into what it is and if it means my remaining tube is sick.
As for your pain has it only occured now or have you had it in the past? I know ovulationg pain can occur for over a week after you O or before and if you have only just come of BCP maybe thats why it suddenly worse. The cycles I have been pregnant (but m/c or EP) the pain in my left has been worse then normal. 
Yeah I wanted at least 4 kids if not 5-6. But yes definately not going to happen now I don't think. It does really depend on if I fall pregnant spontaneously within the next 6-12months.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

I havent been on the BCP for a year, we have just been using other forms of contreception. It has happened once like this Jan this year when i had a chemical pregnancy but not since, its defo worse this month i could well be pregnant but i am trying not to get any hopes up.

when preg with ds2 i was in agony with a cyst it was terrible and like you yes i do get some pains when i ovulate on my 'good side' till af shows but this is defo worse than what i normally feel.

Oh well im only 6dpo so still got a while till i can test anyway!!! 

Hun when i had my ectopic they did the dye test on my other tube which they said was fine, then the year after i had a inflamatry disease (im sorry i cant think of the name of it) and they told me that will have damaged my remaining tube and well i still had my 2 boys so try and keep a PMA hun i know its easier said than done xxx


----------



## Olivia2

Not sure what the pain is. Hopefully its the corpeous luteum growing to provide progesterone to your growing bean.


----------



## puppymom32

hey ladies sorry I had a really busy weekend and wasnt able to get on. 

Welcome JosieJo- always looking for new members so sorry for your situation and you having to join us but hope you get your BFP reals soon.

Shell's welcome your story definetly is inspiration that it can happen. Good Luck to you and hope you get your BFP real soon. Sorry about the pain FXXX its a good pain.

Olivia- How are you? I am only on CD 4 today. Gearing up for O and another chance. Sorry you are Oing and cant try hope the next month flys by for you. 

Funny I too only now since my tube has been removed can tell which side I am Ovulating on last cycle was my bad side I'm pretty sure so hopefully this time will be my good side.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi Poppysmum thanks for your welcome!! yes it most defo is possible hun i hope it happens soon for you xx

thanks Olivia too, i hope it is good pain however ive just had one of them days today where im starting to think... ive been constantly bloated this cycle and soooo moody and today nausious i was starting to get my hopes up, then silly me read up about ovarian cysts and guess what? same symptoms as ive just put up can actually apply to ovarian cysts too so my PMA has just been knocked and im not so sure, its really unfair tho that your body gives you this hope and if i find out im not i will be angry lol..

Ah well a few more days and i can test just seems to be draggin but ive lost alot of hope now :-(


----------



## bklove

Hey ladies! It seems alot of us had mc's before having the ectopic, I had 3, i'm hoping that was the reason for my mc's and that i'm done with that now that the tube is gone. The only thing that sucks now is like Dancingkaty1 i'm not convinced that i'm ovulating on the side with the tube. Thinking about following up with the Dr. about that. But I think I need a new Dr as i'm sure you know dr's are special, and my present one his ego is waaay to big, big than my concerns. 

Blue112- How do you or they know you have a high chance of ectopics?

Olivia2- When is your surgery? and you can try right away? I had to wait 6 months...atleast thats what he said but I sure didn't wait that long:)

Jossiejo- I've definitly been there with the ruptured tube, and that was a crazy experience for me as well, I almost lost my life because I had no idea it ruptured as the hcg levels were going down and my freaking doctor didn't follow up on the pain I told her about. It was sooooo wild. And the recovery was crazy, it still feels funky now 5 months later, but I have my life and I still have a chance and I met you guys!

Shell'sAngels- Your story definitly lets me know I have a chance. Congrats on the 2 boys, what a blessing. But the first took 2 years?! Gracious!


----------



## Josiejo

puppymom32 said:


> hey ladies sorry I had a really busy weekend and wasnt able to get on.
> 
> Welcome JosieJo- always looking for new members so sorry for your situation and you having to join us but hope you get your BFP reals soon.
> 
> Shell's welcome your story definetly is inspiration that it can happen. Good Luck to you and hope you get your BFP real soon. Sorry about the pain FXXX its a good pain.
> 
> Olivia- How are you? I am only on CD 4 today. Gearing up for O and another chance. Sorry you are Oing and cant try hope the next month flys by for you.
> 
> Funny I too only now since my tube has been removed can tell which side I am Ovulating on last cycle was my bad side I'm pretty sure so hopefully this time will be my good side.


Thanks for the welcome. I think I ovulated last Wednesday (ish), had lots of EWCM and pain on right side. I know that I'm not really supposed to try so soon after having my tube removed but BD loads anyway. What will be will be right? Already having encouraging signs though. Boobs veiny already and feel painful ..... perhaps wishful thinking but trying to have lots of PMA. Will be testing early next week, don't think I can wait any longer than that. Just want to be pregnant again xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Good luck Josie hope you get a bfp xxx


----------



## Olivia2

Morning all (although might be night for you)

bklove my surgery is 19 November so 23days away. I am nervous about it as last surgery was for the ectopic pregnancy and tube removal and I had huge complications from the anethetic. Poor anethetist won't be happy to see me back again. I was told strickly to wait for 3 periods or 3months post EP surgery before ttc again. Its been 2months now and almost a month until my surgery which is why it was squeduled for then. It will be almost 3 calender months but 13weeks since my EP surgery. The Gyno who is doing it said I have the best chance of getting pregnant straight after my surgery as the dye will help flush the tube out. The worst case will be its completely blocked but I am hoping not. Either way it should give us an indication as to weather we start IVF in the new year or try naturally for a period of time. Either way if I am not UTD in 6months post surgery we will go down the IVF road. Dr has recommended this. He told us to pick a time frame we are happy with when we said 6months he said he thought that was very reasonable considering my history. Ill be on CD10 when I have the surgery and should O on CD17-19. He is also doing a vaginal repair (have some damage from my first birth which causes pain and sometimes bleeding from DTD) I just hope I can DTD at least once to try catch the egg. I don't know if a week will be long enough for my vag to heal. But he did say try straight away as thats when I am most likely to conceive. I bet I am not healed well enough down there.

puppymom32 I am going well. I hate ignoring O but I need this surgery. They are doing 4things at the one time and another month isn't long in the sceme of things. I think I O on the side I lost my tube so with any luck next month the tube side will O. I know they can cross over and get the egg anyway but the chances of that happening are less the the chance if its on tubey side. 

Shell'sAngels yeah for been able to test in a few days. How exciting. I was POAS for over a year and now its been 2months since I have POAS. I am having serious withdrawals from it. I hope you get two strong lines. 

Josiejo I agree what will be will be. How long did they tell you to wait? 

Tomorrow I am off for a party so Ill be off line for 4-5days. Going to miss posting and I have only just joined this thread.


----------



## KimmyB

Hey ladies, great thread!

I lost my left tube due to ectopic (first pg) last week. I am still recovering from the surgery and will have to wait 3 months to ttc again as had the methotrexate shot (obv didn't work for me!!)
xxx


----------



## Josiejo

Olivia2 said:


> Morning all (although might be night for you)
> 
> bklove my surgery is 19 November so 23days away. I am nervous about it as last surgery was for the ectopic pregnancy and tube removal and I had huge complications from the anethetic. Poor anethetist won't be happy to see me back again. I was told strickly to wait for 3 periods or 3months post EP surgery before ttc again. Its been 2months now and almost a month until my surgery which is why it was squeduled for then. It will be almost 3 calender months but 13weeks since my EP surgery. The Gyno who is doing it said I have the best chance of getting pregnant straight after my surgery as the dye will help flush the tube out. The worst case will be its completely blocked but I am hoping not. Either way it should give us an indication as to weather we start IVF in the new year or try naturally for a period of time. Either way if I am not UTD in 6months post surgery we will go down the IVF road. Dr has recommended this. He told us to pick a time frame we are happy with when we said 6months he said he thought that was very reasonable considering my history. Ill be on CD10 when I have the surgery and should O on CD17-19. He is also doing a vaginal repair (have some damage from my first birth which causes pain and sometimes bleeding from DTD) I just hope I can DTD at least once to try catch the egg. I don't know if a week will be long enough for my vag to heal. But he did say try straight away as thats when I am most likely to conceive. I bet I am not healed well enough down there.
> 
> puppymom32 I am going well. I hate ignoring O but I need this surgery. They are doing 4things at the one time and another month isn't long in the sceme of things. I think I O on the side I lost my tube so with any luck next month the tube side will O. I know they can cross over and get the egg anyway but the chances of that happening are less the the chance if its on tubey side.
> 
> Shell'sAngels yeah for been able to test in a few days. How exciting. I was POAS for over a year and now its been 2months since I have POAS. I am having serious withdrawals from it. I hope you get two strong lines.
> 
> Josiejo I agree what will be will be. How long did they tell you to wait?
> 
> Tomorrow I am off for a party so Ill be off line for 4-5days. Going to miss posting and I have only just joined this thread.

Hmmmmmm .... they did say 3 months but I've heard from many people who most have said 4 - 6 weeks


----------



## Olivia2

Josiejo if all was well with me I wouldn't have waited the 3months either. I couldn't DTD the month after the surgery as I had the worst case of thrush from been on so many antibiotics to rid me of an infection from the surgery and EP. Then I got AF 2weeks ago and then nearing O when I felt I could sneak one in IYKWIM I had my post op review and booked in for surgery. My post op review the Dr also said my tube was in worse condition then I was told after the surgery. Maybe they didn't think I could handle the truth so soon after the surgery. Well now I am booked in for surgery I definately have to wait and if I did get UTD again which is unlikely the chances of another ectopic would be high as I do have adhesions around it and had an infection (don't know if its cleared up or not) so when I have the surgery it will be 13weeks. I was told mainly to wait as if I did get pregnant emotionally if something went wrong then I wouldn't handle it as well as if I had waited. Gee its going to be hard if that happens weather its now or in 12months time. It so hard hearing everyone announce their pregnancies, showing of baby bumps etc and been the odd one out. Thats what kills more then anything as its a constant reminder of what I have lost and now don't have. 

Welcome KimmyB. So sorry to hear about your ectopic and tube removal and the methotrexate given. If you don't mind me asking how long ago did you have the methotrexate? Hope your physically recovering quickly. I know emotionally thats a different story. You have come to a great thread. Lots of newbies in the last few days (me one of them) and we are all in similar boats.


----------



## Olivia2

Quick question. Just wondering if anyone else has had to put up with this question.
When my mother told everyone imaginable I had an ectopic pregnancy and was in hospital people were calling and visitors all asked straight away "oh did you loose your tube". I also work as a midwife and literally everyone at work when they saw me asked "oh did you loose your tube". Even now 2months on everyone seems to want to know my tube status and weather I have two or if they only took out part of my tube etc. Its really pee'ing me off. I have one tube and my whole tube was removed. It feels like they are weighing up my fertility and likelyness of getting pregannt again and more for gossip then concern. Am I the only one that has been asked this numerous times? Am I also the only one who doesn't want to discuss my tube status except for certain people and those on forums?
I don't know anyone that has had an ectopic pregnancy except on these forums.


----------



## Olivia2

Sorry one last question for the day. Does any one else suffer from pain in their tube side? I have this almost constant dull ache in my tube side from the time I O tilll the time AF arrives. It makes me so concerned that my only tube is sick. Just wish it was in my tubeless side then I wouldn't worry as much. I have had this pain since December last yr. It was actually this pain that sent me to and from the Drs with the EP.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Olivia, YES and YES in answer to your questions...... EVERYONE asked me if i lost my tube and you always got them looks like 'oh she prob will not get pregnant for a long time' it drove me crazy!!

And yes with the pain i get it whenever i ovulate on my good side (still got it now 8dpo) calmed down abit now and its horrible cuse like you i wonder if i have a poorly tube...

Welcome Kimmyb hope you get your bfp soon...

My tests ive ordered in the post have come today i really wish they hadnt cuse now i was POAS and i know its too early!!! argggh


----------



## Josiejo

Olivia2 said:


> Josiejo if all was well with me I wouldn't have waited the 3months either. I couldn't DTD the month after the surgery as I had the worst case of thrush from been on so many antibiotics to rid me of an infection from the surgery and EP. Then I got AF 2weeks ago and then nearing O when I felt I could sneak one in IYKWIM I had my post op review and booked in for surgery. My post op review the Dr also said my tube was in worse condition then I was told after the surgery. Maybe they didn't think I could handle the truth so soon after the surgery. Well now I am booked in for surgery I definately have to wait and if I did get UTD again which is unlikely the chances of another ectopic would be high as I do have adhesions around it and had an infection (don't know if its cleared up or not) so when I have the surgery it will be 13weeks. I was told mainly to wait as if I did get pregnant emotionally if something went wrong then I wouldn't handle it as well as if I had waited. Gee its going to be hard if that happens weather its now or in 12months time. It so hard hearing everyone announce their pregnancies, showing of baby bumps etc and been the odd one out. Thats what kills more then anything as its a constant reminder of what I have lost and now don't have.
> 
> Welcome KimmyB. So sorry to hear about your ectopic and tube removal and the methotrexate given. If you don't mind me asking how long ago did you have the methotrexate? Hope your physically recovering quickly. I know emotionally thats a different story. You have come to a great thread. Lots of newbies in the last few days (me one of them) and we are all in similar boats.

OMG you have quite a sad story. So sorry. When do you go in for surgery? I can see that it is a great thread, thanks to everyone who has welcomed me xx


----------



## Olivia2

My surgery is 19th November. I put my booking papers in and they said they will post me out instructions of what to do and the expected time of my surgery. I just want it over with so we can ttc again or start the IVF process if need be. 
I have heard some Drs prescribe clomid to increase the likelyhood of producing more eggs and getting pregnant quicker. Can anyone clarify this for me (sorry another question for the day) I know I O every month so I wouldn't think they would prescribe it for me but on another forum sounds like its almost routine to give a one tuber Clomid to increase the chances. Anyone know or have any opinions to add?


----------



## KimmyB

Hi Olivia2, thankyou for the welcome and so sorry for what you have been and are going through. I had the methotrexate on 8th Oct and suffered side effects right up until my left tube ruptured on 18th Oct. It has been a very difficult time but I just want to get better now. Still have my bad days emotionally, feeling angry and upset etc. But everyone on this site has been so good to me, giving me good advice and listening. 

Thought I would mention my mum had an ectopic pregnancy around 16 years ago and also lost her left tube, its so random.

xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Olivia2 said:


> Morning all (although might be night for you)
> 
> bklove my surgery is 19 November so 23days away. I am nervous about it as last surgery was for the ectopic pregnancy and tube removal and I had huge complications from the anethetic. Poor anethetist won't be happy to see me back again. I was told strickly to wait for 3 periods or 3months post EP surgery before ttc again. Its been 2months now and almost a month until my surgery which is why it was squeduled for then. It will be almost 3 calender months but 13weeks since my EP surgery. The Gyno who is doing it said I have the best chance of getting pregnant straight after my surgery as the dye will help flush the tube out. The worst case will be its completely blocked but I am hoping not. Either way it should give us an indication as to weather we start IVF in the new year or try naturally for a period of time. Either way if I am not UTD in 6months post surgery we will go down the IVF road. Dr has recommended this. He told us to pick a time frame we are happy with when we said 6months he said he thought that was very reasonable considering my history. Ill be on CD10 when I have the surgery and should O on CD17-19. He is also doing a vaginal repair (have some damage from my first birth which causes pain and sometimes bleeding from DTD) I just hope I can DTD at least once to try catch the egg. I don't know if a week will be long enough for my vag to heal. But he did say try straight away as thats when I am most likely to conceive. I bet I am not healed well enough down there.
> 
> puppymom32 I am going well. I hate ignoring O but I need this surgery. They are doing 4things at the one time and another month isn't long in the sceme of things. I think I O on the side I lost my tube so with any luck next month the tube side will O. I know they can cross over and get the egg anyway but the chances of that happening are less the the chance if its on tubey side.
> 
> Shell'sAngels yeah for been able to test in a few days. How exciting. I was POAS for over a year and now its been 2months since I have POAS. I am having serious withdrawals from it. I hope you get two strong lines.
> 
> Josiejo I agree what will be will be. How long did they tell you to wait?
> 
> Tomorrow I am off for a party so Ill be off line for 4-5days. Going to miss posting and I have only just joined this thread.

Olivia,
Sounds like everything will be timed out perfectly hope your vag surgery heals really fast so you can get to BDing right away.


----------



## puppymom32

KimmyB said:


> Hey ladies, great thread!
> 
> I lost my left tube due to ectopic (first pg) last week. I am still recovering from the surgery and will have to wait 3 months to ttc again as had the methotrexate shot (obv didn't work for me!!)
> xxx

Kimmy,
welcome so sorry for your loss. Sorry the shot did not work as well. There are a lot of great people on here going throught the same thing. Hope the 3 months go by really fast and you get that BFP.


----------



## puppymom32

Olivia2 said:


> Quick question. Just wondering if anyone else has had to put up with this question.
> When my mother told everyone imaginable I had an ectopic pregnancy and was in hospital people were calling and visitors all asked straight away "oh did you loose your tube". I also work as a midwife and literally everyone at work when they saw me asked "oh did you loose your tube". Even now 2months on everyone seems to want to know my tube status and weather I have two or if they only took out part of my tube etc. Its really pee'ing me off. I have one tube and my whole tube was removed. It feels like they are weighing up my fertility and likelyness of getting pregannt again and more for gossip then concern. Am I the only one that has been asked this numerous times? Am I also the only one who doesn't want to discuss my tube status except for certain people and those on forums?
> I don't know anyone that has had an ectopic pregnancy except on these forums.

Olivia,
I am so with you seems like the whole world just wants to know so they can feel sorry for me or something like hello either way its devestating. But now that I only have one tube they are like awww poor dear. it drives me mad. I too also feel pain on my good tube and it scares me to death that it is gonna be another ectopic on the only remaining side. I dont know if it has always been there or if I am much more sensative to it or what. I know after my first ectopic any little pain I was at the dr getting a scan because I didnt want to go through that pain again. The first time they were able to save the tube but I still dont ever thing it was right. We will miss you come back soon.


----------



## puppymom32

Josiejo said:


> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies sorry I had a really busy weekend and wasnt able to get on.
> 
> Welcome JosieJo- always looking for new members so sorry for your situation and you having to join us but hope you get your BFP reals soon.
> 
> Shell's welcome your story definetly is inspiration that it can happen. Good Luck to you and hope you get your BFP real soon. Sorry about the pain FXXX its a good pain.
> 
> Olivia- How are you? I am only on CD 4 today. Gearing up for O and another chance. Sorry you are Oing and cant try hope the next month flys by for you.
> 
> Funny I too only now since my tube has been removed can tell which side I am Ovulating on last cycle was my bad side I'm pretty sure so hopefully this time will be my good side.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome. I think I ovulated last Wednesday (ish), had lots of EWCM and pain on right side. I know that I'm not really supposed to try so soon after having my tube removed but BD loads anyway. What will be will be right? Already having encouraging signs though. Boobs veiny already and feel painful ..... perhaps wishful thinking but trying to have lots of PMA. Will be testing early next week, don't think I can wait any longer than that. Just want to be pregnant again xxClick to expand...

Sounds live very good symptoms lots of baby dust to you Josie you have to keep us posted on how you get along.


----------



## puppymom32

KimmyB said:


> Hi Olivia2, thankyou for the welcome and so sorry for what you have been and are going through. I had the methotrexate on 8th Oct and suffered side effects right up until my left tube ruptured on 18th Oct. It has been a very difficult time but I just want to get better now. Still have my bad days emotionally, feeling angry and upset etc. But everyone on this site has been so good to me, giving me good advice and listening.
> 
> Thought I would mention my mum had an ectopic pregnancy around 16 years ago and also lost her left tube, its so random.
> 
> xxx

That is crazy. I wonder if maybe it is something that is hereditary. I thought having my ectopic surgerys 6 to the day were pretty ironic too.


----------



## KimmyB

[/QUOTE]

That is crazy. I wonder if maybe it is something that is hereditary. I thought having my ectopic surgerys 6 to the day were pretty ironic too.[/QUOTE]

I have no idea, it's probably just a really crap coincidence! She then had a miscarriage at 13 weeks with her pregnancy after the ectopic. But after that she went on to have my brother. So there is hope for us all. 

Having the surgery 6 yrs to the day apart is ironic, I agree. Thoughts with you xxx


----------



## Olivia2

That is crazy the coincidence. I have one too but not as impressive as yours. The day I officially found out my pregnancy was ectopic (although I expected it for over 2weeks before hand) was my and DH 5yr anniversary of meeting each other and then the day of the actually surgery (the next day) was the anniversary of finding out I was expecting my DD 3yrs earlier. I was on the pill with her and my period was really late so I was already 6-7weeks when I found out. At the time I found out I was pregnant with DD I bawled my eyes out I was so upset as me and my now DH didn't live together. We had been together 2yrs and 1day but wasn't really serious (exclusive but 300kms apart) so I freaked out that he would hate me. Anyhow of course now she is the best thing that has happened to us but at the time I was devastated (only for a day before I was happy to be expecting) so I spent both days miserable cause of pregnancy just 3yrs apart. Now I would so love an unexpected pregnancy. Funny thing is both my girls have been surprises and now no3 the one we planned since before DD came along doesn't want to join us yet. But sad really. 
Thanks for all your answers ladies. The pain really bugs me. Its been there for ages lomng before the EP. I just wish I knew it wasn't related to my tube but I know it is as I only get it at times during my cycle and every month is the same. Somedays I feel like having it removed and start IVF.


----------



## bklove

Hey gals. 

KimmyB- The shot didn't work for me either, the first one or the 2nd one. But again i'm crossing everything and hoping all my issues left with that tube. 

Oliviab- I did get some tube questions but I don't mind answering it. I figure its a chance to educate someone, shoot I didn't know till I was told how possible it still is to get pregnant again. I do have pain from o to AF but on the side where I lost the tube, its been decreasing in intensity since the surgery though, but it was pretty intense at times. I read a couple ppl who had similar experiences so I just took it as normal. 

How many of you trying any drugs now to help with ovulation or getting pregnant since loosing the tube??


----------



## KimmyB

Fingers crossed for you bklove xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hiya

Im trying to get pregnant but im not using any drugs or anything to help ovulation i seem to ovulate well according to my progestorone check and managed to get pregnant and have 2 healthy boys since my ectopic now going for number 3 hoping we are 3rd time lucky!!

Hope you all get your babies sometime soon think possitive it happened for me xxx


----------



## puppymom32

BK,
I was taking Metformin because I have a mild case of PCOS not long cycles like others but instead of creating nice big follicles I have a bunch of small ones and they said the Met would help with that. I was on Clomid 6 months before the ectopic but quite because it wasnt working. I currently am only taking EPO because I have no CM and prenatals. I was taking baby asprin and B Vit complex for my LP but since I have decided to relax I stopped all of that. Gonna give it a few more month and then if still nothing talk to my dr about going back on the Clomid or something similar my office also uses Femara for women that Clomid did not work for. Kinda think using that will increase my odds of Ov on my good side but then again maybe noth.


----------



## Olivia2

Hi girls
Just jumped on my MILs computer whilst she is out she doesn't like me on it (thinks I spend to much time on it).
So in 3weeks today hopefully I will know if natural conception is possible for me. The wait is driving me bonkers although I know 3weeks isn't long. I so can't wait to ttc again and will be praying we get a BFP before I see a FS. 

Shell'sAngels have you tested yet? I have always been a POAS addick but next time I will not POAS if I can till AF is due. Last time (EP) I got a BFP at 10DPO. Will be trying my best to get to 13 or 14DPO. I have like 20HPT at home so will be hard not peeing on them.

Hope you are all well


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi Olivia, Yeh i tested this morning at 11dpo and BFN...

I always get my bfp's before now with all 6 of my pregnancy;s and i used a super early 10mi test so im sure im out now for this month plus...

Spot breakout, sore boobs and heavy feeling pms symptoms on its way!...nevermind only 1st cycle onto next month 

Hope everyone else is well?? xx


----------



## puppymom32

Sorry Shell's but you know what they say it aint over until she gets you.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

thanks hun

Its always in my head tho if i get a later pregnancy test as possitive that it would be ectopic again cuse of the hcg not doubleing!! so im actually wanting my period now lol like i say i got early tests with all of mine except the ectopic for the reasons above, i only have short cycles too 23-25 days so least i aint gotta wait too long till the next ovulation normally happens day 9-10  

Good luck to you this month xxx


----------



## Olivia2

Shell's Angels I am jealous of your short cycles lol mine are 30-34days. Not good when your itching to O or you know your not pregnant and you just want AF to arrive so you can get on with trying next cycle. Sorry to hear BFN. I can see how you think your out completely this cycle. I am like that when I get a BFN after 12DPO. My last ectopic I got a BFP at 10DPO and 11 or 12DPO with a not sensitive test. But then some people don't get it till after AF is due so yeah I am kind of also with puppymom32 that it aint over till its over.
Me I am off camping soon and head home tomorrow morning. Working heaps this week will kill me I think.


----------



## Josiejo

Hi Ladies

Well I took a Superdrug test late this afternoon (couldn't wait), in fact I really didn't have enough wee and my urine slooooowwwwly crept up the testing stick lol. However ..... I got a faint positive!!!!! I can't believe it!!!! My symptoms are huge, veiny and very sore boobs, mild cramping on and off, lots and lots of hormonal spots on face :growlmad:, very emotional :cry:, tired and generally feeling icky (a metalic taste in mouth). Showed fiance the test and he saw the line straight away (too faint to show up in photo though), but he said that he didn't need to see a test to know that I was pregnant. Will do a test tomorrow using FMU and hopefully post a nice juicy photo with some nice juicy pink lines. EEEEEK, dare I be excited????? Jo xx


----------



## Crypto1976

Yes be excited hun! Your story is very inspiring! Please keep us up to date. Good luck XX


----------



## Shell'sAngels

fantastic news Jo!!!! hope you get a stronger line with fmu!!! 

I really did think i was pregnant this month but goes to show that af symptoms are just like preg symptoms hehehe 

Im still getting pain in my ovary i think the big cyst i got this month set off my 'symptoms' i just hope i dont keep getting these cysts im gonna have to go get another scan done otherwise cuse this is 3rd cycle running ive been in pain :-(


----------



## Olivia2

Whoohoo Josiejo so exciting. Huge congratulations. I am home now so pleased MIL was been mean. I am just hanging out for AF and my surgery then Ill be officially ttc again can't wait. The wait has been awful.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi guys how are you all? Jo did you take another test yesterday morn?? hope you saw some bright lines 

still waiting for af here, felt like shes coming for days just wish she would hurry up now so i can get onto the next cycle lol 

Really should be doing the housework but seem to be being lead astray by this board lol


----------



## Josiejo

Yes, did another test but lines still faint. Going to wait a few more days (these things are v.expensive) and try again.

Still got all the signs though xx


----------



## Olivia2

Josiejo it can take a few days to get darker. Praying that next time you test the line is super dark. When is your AF due?

Shell'sAngels have you tested again? I am CD25 AF usually arrives from 30-35days although I have signs its about to come. No chance of a BFP this cycle as we have been using protection but soon as the surgery is done its back to ttc and praying its worked. 

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Na not tested again Olivia however i can feel af is round the corner im on cd 22 normally comes by cd 25 at the latest!


----------



## Olivia2

Hope it is a BFP for you Shell'sAngels.
I have been looking for a FS to go to and I found one that specialises in tube disfunction and performs microsurgery on tubes with a fairly good success rate. Well it depends on the severity of the damage of course. The clinic I wanted to use I don't like the sound of their two Drs (its alot smaller clinic but closer to home still a 2hr drive but they just dont seem to have the experience others do in other clinics)
Well this other clinic is 5-6hrs away and it does mean staying over night and alot more money but I think the man would be perfect for our problems And bonus where he is we are going to a wedding in March anyway so I am hoping to get an appointment to see him same day as the wedding seeing as we ar in that area. So its the very end of march. I haven't made an appointment yet but hoping I can get in if I call soon. They said its normally a 6week wait but March next year is like a 5month wait so it should be fine. He better not be on holidays lol

Josiejo I hope your line is getting darker if you testing. I have brought heaps of tests of ebay. They are heaps cheaper and do work well. Well they have for me in the past.


----------



## bklove

Hi ladies! 
Puppymom32- I relaxed alot over the past few months also and I now just take vitmains and use progesterone cream after O but thats about it. How did you find out about your follicles? I want to have mines checked out, it would be good to know that everything is in order so that all we have to do is catch that O, but its hard to get doctors who listen and care. But knowledge is power, and thats why I'm curious about your experience. 

Shell'sAngels- I have short cycles also 23-25 if i'm lucky, usually 24. 

Olivia2- Camping sounds like it'll be a good break, have a good time! As for testing after the ectopic my dr didn't do any follow up in terms of the hcg testing or an ultrasound/sonogram, which I thought was weird, but I think its cause he felt he was God and did what he had to do, lol. But they did take the entire tube out so i'm guessing thats why. 

Jo- Congrats on the BFP!!!! :hugs: When are you going to the Doctor? :dust:


----------



## Olivia2

My Dr tested my BHCG was going down as I still had MS for a few weeks after (prob the surgery didn't help either) HCG was back to non-pregnant level 3weeks later. They also tested the pregnancy (as bub had no heart beat on scan) to confirm and all come back that the tube had the pregnancy in it (well that was obvious you just had to look at the tube to tell that) I've had no other testing since then. I do have a referral for BHCG to have done as soon as I get pregnant again so I don't have to go to the Dr to get it just hoping I need it soon. That would be nice.


----------



## KimmyB

Hey ladies, been reading the recent posts and have a question if you don't mind...I had my BHCG levels taken yesterday (14 days post surgery) and they were down to 8! Yey! So they've discharged me! However, (this is probably going to sound thick) but does it go to zero??? Is that the normal non-pregnant state? Am I likely to ovulate when it's still 8? I only thought of these questions when I got off the phone...D'oh!

xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

af arrived in full swing this morning 25 days on the dot lol...

I knew it was coming though... onto next month


----------



## puppymom32

Josiejo said:


> Yes, did another test but lines still faint. Going to wait a few more days (these things are v.expensive) and try again.
> 
> Still got all the signs though xx

Sounds promising hun FXXX for you.


----------



## puppymom32

bklove said:


> Hi ladies!
> Puppymom32- I relaxed alot over the past few months also and I now just take vitmains and use progesterone cream after O but thats about it. How did you find out about your follicles? I want to have mines checked out, it would be good to know that everything is in order so that all we have to do is catch that O, but its hard to get doctors who listen and care. But knowledge is power, and thats why I'm curious about your experience.
> 
> Shell'sAngels- I have short cycles also 23-25 if i'm lucky, usually 24.
> 
> Olivia2- Camping sounds like it'll be a good break, have a good time! As for testing after the ectopic my dr didn't do any follow up in terms of the hcg testing or an ultrasound/sonogram, which I thought was weird, but I think its cause he felt he was God and did what he had to do, lol. But they did take the entire tube out so i'm guessing thats why.
> 
> Jo- Congrats on the BFP!!!! :hugs: When are you going to the Doctor? :dust:


BK- sorry I was out sick. my doctor monitored me while I was on the clomid I would come in for an ultrasound on CD12 to see if the clomid was working. When I came for a few cycles he noticed that my follicles were a bunch of small ones instead of regular ones. This is how they diagonised me with PCOS and once i started the metformin my follicles got bigger. All of this was monitored by an ultra sound not covered by my insurance so it was 125.00 each visit. Kinda sucked but at least I knew what was going on. I would ask your dr to see if you can come in around CD 12 so they can measure your follicles and see where you stand. Good Luck hun


----------



## puppymom32

KimmyB said:


> Hey ladies, been reading the recent posts and have a question if you don't mind...I had my BHCG levels taken yesterday (14 days post surgery) and they were down to 8! Yey! So they've discharged me! However, (this is probably going to sound thick) but does it go to zero??? Is that the normal non-pregnant state? Am I likely to ovulate when it's still 8? I only thought of these questions when I got off the phone...D'oh!
> 
> xxx

Kimmy,
I would think they would go all the way down but like you I have never been monitored all the way down to zero. Maybe you can try using OPK's this month just to see the progression because your cycle may be a little screwy for a while. Good Luck.


----------



## puppymom32

Shell'sAngels said:


> af arrived in full swing this morning 25 days on the dot lol...
> 
> I knew it was coming though... onto next month


So sorry shell. FXXX for next month.


----------



## puppymom32

Olivia2 said:


> Hope it is a BFP for you Shell'sAngels.
> I have been looking for a FS to go to and I found one that specialises in tube disfunction and performs microsurgery on tubes with a fairly good success rate. Well it depends on the severity of the damage of course. The clinic I wanted to use I don't like the sound of their two Drs (its alot smaller clinic but closer to home still a 2hr drive but they just dont seem to have the experience others do in other clinics)
> Well this other clinic is 5-6hrs away and it does mean staying over night and alot more money but I think the man would be perfect for our problems And bonus where he is we are going to a wedding in March anyway so I am hoping to get an appointment to see him same day as the wedding seeing as we ar in that area. So its the very end of march. I haven't made an appointment yet but hoping I can get in if I call soon. They said its normally a 6week wait but March next year is like a 5month wait so it should be fine. He better not be on holidays lol
> 
> Josiejo I hope your line is getting darker if you testing. I have brought heaps of tests of ebay. They are heaps cheaper and do work well. Well they have for me in the past.

Good Luck sounds like that dr would be worth the extra cost to make things happen.


----------



## Olivia2

KimmyB said:


> Hey ladies, been reading the recent posts and have a question if you don't mind...I had my BHCG levels taken yesterday (14 days post surgery) and they were down to 8! Yey! So they've discharged me! However, (this is probably going to sound thick) but does it go to zero??? Is that the normal non-pregnant state? Am I likely to ovulate when it's still 8? I only thought of these questions when I got off the phone...D'oh!
> 
> xxx

Kimmy a non-pregnant state is considered under 5 so you a super close. Even now they might be under 5. I don't know if you will ovulate this month. You probably will but it might be a little later then previous months. Do you have any signs of fertile days ie more CM, increase sex drive etc? 

Shell's Angel stinky about AF arriving. I guess if you know its going to come its a relief to arrive so you can get on to the new cycle. Best of luck this cycle hope it ends/starts with a BFP.

I am on CD27 AF usually arrives anywhere between CD30-34 but usually CD31. I am hoping it is late as then I have more time to recover from my op before I should O. If it comes early prob no chance next cycle of even trying as my vag will be too sore (there removing scar tissue from my first birth) don't know how long it will take to heal.

Anyone that has had a lap other then for EP do you know if your AF has arrived early due to the surgery? I should be CD10-11 I have been told it might come again then as there playing around in there. Just wondering the likelyhood of AF coming or staying away till when its due to arrive.

Also a really dump question. I know if your tube is half blocked or something this wouldn't help but if you exercised heaps and jumped around do you think gravity would help sent the egg to the uterus in the 2ww and reduce the chance of a repeat EP? The cycle I had the EP I was sitting down most of the 2ww and often wonder if I was running and standing up more would gravity have helped move it along and maybe it wouldn't have got stuck? Any point start running around and jumping on the spot next 2ww just in case?


----------



## KimmyB

Hi Olivia, funny you should say increase in sex drive but I can't get enough of my husband atm, been like it since Sunday! (sorry tmi!!) :blush: But I don't know if thats just coz we haven't been able to do the deed for 6 weeks!! Perhaps I'll try the OPKs for a month (I got loads off the net, never used them before) I guess I just want my body to get back to normal in time for us ttc again in 2 months and 5 days (not that i'm counting or anything...)

And wrt the running on the spot i'm unsure, perhaps someone else will be able to offer some pearls of wisdom.

Thanx for the advice hun xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

thanks guys! shes here in full flow lol im starting to chart this month got no idea if ive done it right or if the link is at the bottom of this page...


----------



## puppymom32

Shell'sAngels said:


> thanks guys! shes here in full flow lol im starting to chart this month got no idea if ive done it right or if the link is at the bottom of this page...

Shells I can see it looks good to me. Good Luck with charting.


----------



## puppymom32

Olivia,
I am not real sure about the gravity I asked my dr if that had something to do with it because when I had mine I was playing softball every night and thought that maybe too much activity caused it. She said that is has more to do with the flangey like things that push the egg down the tube versus gravity and they probaby were just not working well enough. Not that they wouldnt work at all but sometimes not as good as other times.


----------



## zero7

Hello ladies :flower: please may I join your lovely thread? Its wonderful that there is a thread for those of us that have had ectopics and/or tubal removal! No-one else really knows what we have been through or how we feel afterwards - so I would love to be part of your team!

Just a little about me- I had a m/c in Oct08 at 12 weeks and then an ectopic in Jan 09 found at 6weeks via a scan after I was experiencing pain. By the time they took me to surgery (and I had to wait over 24 hours in great pain), my left tube had ruptured and so I lost it. 

The consultant said that the other tube and the rest of my 'insides' looked healthy, so here's hoping!

Really look forward to getting to know all of you and joining in with offering support and virtual :hugs: xxxx

PS - Sorry for mini rant about the pain/surgery - but it makes me angry when I think about it!! :blush:


----------



## KimmyB

Welcome Zero! You'll find yourself right at home here :) 

I'm also relatively new to this thread but everyone is really supportive and ready to advise on anything.

Sorry to hear all you've been through :hug: I also ended up needing surgery (after a few weeks of knowing it was ectopic and having the methotrexate job fail on me :wacko:) So I can relate in some way to what you've been through.

Sending lots of babydust your way :dust:

xxx


----------



## zero7

Hi Kimmy and thanks for the welcome.

I have read through most of this thread and I feel at home already! As said before only those of us who have been through this truely 'know'.

Are you in the healing phase after an EP? - see that you are currently waiting to ttc? 

xx


----------



## puppymom32

zero7 said:


> Hello ladies :flower: please may I join your lovely thread? Its wonderful that there is a thread for those of us that have had ectopics and/or tubal removal! No-one else really knows what we have been through or how we feel afterwards - so I would love to be part of your team!
> 
> Just a little about me- I had a m/c in Oct08 at 12 weeks and then an ectopic in Jan 09 found at 6weeks via a scan after I was experiencing pain. By the time they took me to surgery (and I had to wait over 24 hours in great pain), my left tube had ruptured and so I lost it.
> 
> The consultant said that the other tube and the rest of my 'insides' looked healthy, so here's hoping!
> 
> Really look forward to getting to know all of you and joining in with offering support and virtual :hugs: xxxx
> 
> PS - Sorry for mini rant about the pain/surgery - but it makes me angry when I think about it!! :blush:

Welcome Zero so sorry for your experience. This is a great group of ladies I am amazed at how many of us there are it is nice to know that you are not alone with your struggles and pain although I wish none of us were here at all. Best of luck in getting your BFP and Healthy happy baby.


----------



## puppymom32

Just a reminder feel free to add the One Tuber's to your signatures. The link is on pg 4 first post. My work computer sucks and I cant see who does and doesnt have the signature already.


----------



## KimmyB

Yes I'm currently 17 days post surgery and feeling much more like my old self (except for my war wound and painful sneezing/laughing!)

We plan to ttc in January as I had the methotrexate before my tube ruptured. So we have to wait 3 months before trying again!

How about you? Are you currently ttc?
xxx


----------



## Josiejo

Oh well, body was playing tricks with me. :witch: just got me.

Good luck to everyone else, will speak soon xx


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry Josie I hate that stupid witch. Saw your pg test and they looked good are you sure its full force AF??? Maybe implantation???


----------



## zero7

Thanks for welcome puppymom :flower: I will try the signature but a bit rubbish with computers!

Kimmy- Take it easy with that war wound hon. 

Speaking of war wounds - it scares me to possibly have anything like a lap and dye - do you end up with more wounds in the same area??

We are ttc again- since April. I have got a CBFM now and am on third cycle but its messing me about this month :hissy:

I have read that it can take a bit longer to conceive after an EP. 

Babydust to all. xxxxx


----------



## Olivia2

Welcome zero7. I am sorry to hear about your pregnancy losses and tube but so glad you found us here. I am also glad I found this thread as our stories are all so similar. The girls here are wonderful and so supportive. It does help having a thread specific to our one tubes if you know what I mean. 

Its two weeks today until my surgery. I can't help feeling its a whoohoo as it means closer to answers and ttc again although I am not looking forward to the pain. 

Thanks puppymom32 and KimmyB re the questions I asked about gravity. I wondered if it played any part as when I concieved I was at home on the computer most of the time and wonder if I was more active and upright not slouched on a chair if it would have helped make it to the right place. I was wondering if it was worth running a marathon everyday to help it next time to get to the right place (I'd probably over do it and it would come out the cervix) I do know my tube was damaged so I guess it wouldn't have made any difference.


----------



## Olivia2

JosieJo I was just going to ask if anyone had heard from you. I was praying your line was getting darker and you were going to announce your pregnancy. I am so sorry stupid AF turned up. That witch :growlmad:.


----------



## puppymom32

zero7 said:


> Thanks for welcome puppymom :flower: I will try the signature but a bit rubbish with computers!
> 
> Kimmy- Take it easy with that war wound hon.
> 
> Speaking of war wounds - it scares me to possibly have anything like a lap and dye - do you end up with more wounds in the same area??
> 
> We are ttc again- since April. I have got a CBFM now and am on third cycle but its messing me about this month :hissy:
> 
> I have read that it can take a bit longer to conceive after an EP.
> 
> Babydust to all. xxxxx

Zero,
When my dr did my second lap for my EP surgery. She went in a different area not sure if this is the norm or not. So now I have 5 scars total two lower ones from the first EP below my panty line (could have been low because at the time dr didnt know what he was looking for just trying to find out where the pain was coming from) and two even with my belly button this last time not near as excited about them because they are much more noticible but she knew what she was going in for this time and one cut twice at the belly button. She did clean up some scar tissue from the first EP because they were 6 years apart so that was kinda nice but she said that it had no effect on why I had another EP.


----------



## puppymom32

Olivia2 said:


> Welcome zero7. I am sorry to hear about your pregnancy losses and tube but so glad you found us here. I am also glad I found this thread as our stories are all so similar. The girls here are wonderful and so supportive. It does help having a thread specific to our one tubes if you know what I mean.
> 
> Its two weeks today until my surgery. I can't help feeling its a whoohoo as it means closer to answers and ttc again although I am not looking forward to the pain.
> 
> Thanks puppymom32 and KimmyB re the questions I asked about gravity. I wondered if it played any part as when I concieved I was at home on the computer most of the time and wonder if I was more active and upright not slouched on a chair if it would have helped make it to the right place. I was wondering if it was worth running a marathon everyday to help it next time to get to the right place (I'd probably over do it and it would come out the cervix) I do know my tube was damaged so I guess it wouldn't have made any difference.

I know what you mean it is so hard and you question everything and just wanna know why or if there was something you could have done to prevent it but trust me from everything I have researched and heard it just happens and nothing we do can prevent it from happening if it is gonna happen. So we can be in the TWW together for different reasons you for your surgery and answers and me because I should be ovulating soon. So here is hopin the next 2 weeks go by really fast. :hugs:


----------



## Olivia2

zero7 I haven't had my lap and Dye yet but the Dr did tell me they would go in the old scars. Ill be able to tell you in 2weeks what they do.
Puppymom I hope our 2ww brings us what we both want (your BFP and my good news saying my tube is perfect)

Josiejo I second what Puppymom said. Is it full AF or could it be implant bleeding?


----------



## zero7

Thanks Olivia- through the old scars-yikes!!! i am very sqeemish!!!

Hopefully I have the team one tube signature now....


----------



## KimmyB

Hi girls,

Just a quick message from me to say I'm signing off for a while and not sure if i'll be back. I want to thank you all for your support. I am feeling particularly low today after going to Meadowhall for the first time since ectopic and seemingly being surrounded by pregnant women and babies. I feel the need to distance myself from it all and whilst this website has been a great help to me I now feel slightly addicted and not in a good way.

So good look to you all, I hope you all get your BFPs really soon,

xxx

ps. Sorry for the self indulgent post :blush:


----------



## Olivia2

KimmyB I'll be sad to see you go. I can understnad how you want to distance yourself from pregnancy and ttc reminders though. Its such a difficult time when your stuck in the time frame of waiting ttc again. Its like one step forward followed by 2steps backwards. It feels like it goes on for ages. I do hope you pop back in and update us with how things are going not just on the ttc front. All the very best for the future.


----------



## puppymom32

Kimmy,
Sad to see you go but I totally know how you feel I can barely go to my OB because there are sooooo many pregnant women there. It makes me so sad. I spend alot of time in the LTTC section on her because there arent as many BFP announcements. Trust me I am happy for everyone who gets theirs but it is still hard knowing you want something so bad. Hope all goes well for you and your recovery is short.


----------



## Josiejo

puppymom32 said:


> So sorry Josie I hate that stupid witch. Saw your pg test and they looked good are you sure its full force AF??? Maybe implantation???

No ... defo AF and very heavy :growlmad: xx


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry hope next month is your month!!! Big HUGS


----------



## Olivia2

Hi all,

Josiejo I hope the bleeding goes quickly and your new cycle brings you another BFP. 

Puppymom how is your 2ww going?

I am now down to 12days till my op. It will be a relief to have it over and done with. I hope things has improved from last time. They said my tube was inflammed could have benn from the ectopic or could have been unrelated. Was on ab's then to help clear it up I am just wondering the damage that might have been done.

Me and DH have been disagreeing lately. I said something to him about drinking beer which has become alot more frequent since the heat has commenced and my ectopic as now he thinks the infertility is "my problem". He completely snapped at me. So unhappy with him today. It was ok for me to miss out on Coffee, coke etc and take pills for a year with no luck getting pregnant to try and keep my body as healthy as possible but he can't do anything. It makes me so mad. In June he has a sperm test that showed a lowered motility and high number of abnormal sperm forms and I pestered for him to take menevite and cut down on alcohol, coffee and soft drinks. I even accused him at some stage of not helping the situation of me not been pregnant by his unhealthy lifestyle habits. Well now the Dr said my tube is iffy he thinks he can get of scott free again like its all my fault I am not pregnant and his sperm is fine. So not happy with him at the moment. His been so insensitive and doesn't feel like he is there for me on an emotional level what so ever. He just doesn't get how heartbroken I am not been pregnant, not been able to try and having 2losses this year. Boohoo
Sorry girls for the vent.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi guys!

Sorry ive not been around ive been away for the weekend with my lovely girl friends for a 30th birthday to watch sister act at the london palladium its been fantastic had a great time and just when i thought i was getting my mind away from this ttc lark 2 of my close mates announced they were pregnant this weekend, im so so happy for them but so so jelous lol...

Oh well gonna go with the flow but hoping it dont take too long dunno how often i can put up with these horrible cysts im getting month by month!! 

Hope everyones well ???


----------



## Olivia2

Shell'sAngels sounds like you had a great weekend. 
How is everyone else going? Quiet thread at the moment. Must be the weekends.
I have been so down. I am hoping after the surgery I will be feeling better and have some hope again that this month might be it IYKWIM. 
CD 32 today and no AF. Its got 2days to arrive before I will still have it whilst having surgery. Dr said he would still do it but that is abit gross. Seeing as I know all 3 surgeons and all. One of them is my work collegues boyfriend. Seems so wrong he is seeing my whoohaa. Never mind. Wonder if I can disguise myself somehow. 
I wanted AF late so I had time to recover post surgery before O so we can try this coming cycle. Dr said thats when Ill have the best chance of getting pregnant. Now my DH has taken work out of town 3.5hrs away and will be away for 2weeks so I dont even think he will be near me when I am near O. So unhappy. Even if he delays it by a few days or a week I still think I will miss the fertile window. Bit early to tell when AF hasn't arrived yet. I just can't seem to win. 
I had a major melt down yesterday after reading my report online at work that says I have 4 cysts in my uterus. I wish the stupid Dr thought top tell me that. Its been 2months since that scan and no one thinks I need to know that obviously. Grrrr. Seems I have the works. Cysts, one tube, endo, PID, adhesions. Feeling the odds are stacked against me getting pregnant again even with IVF.
On a more positive note my IVF package should arrive this week I hope.


----------



## bklove

Hey gals. Kimmyb- sorry to hear you are feeling down and leaving us. I do understand the need to get away but I hope you don't go to far or for to long, its good to talk especially to people who understand your struggle. 

Shellsangels- Cheers to your next cycle! 

Puppymom- Thanks. That might be the next step. I'm trying to relax and take it easy but I'd feel better having easy monitored more closely for issues:) $125 is pretty steep though, hope my insurance kicks in like it should. 

Olivia2- I never heard gravity as a factor, I think the body just does its thing!

Zero7- Welcome! you are in good company. I just got here not to long ago and its been cool. 

As for me, still a weird cycle, no pain at all on either side. It has been getting progressively lighter the pain each cycle since the surgery, but usually there is something right after O through AF so its like ok I o'd on that side. This cycle, nada! so as always hoping for a surprise:)


----------



## puppymom32

Olivia2 said:


> Shell'sAngels sounds like you had a great weekend.
> How is everyone else going? Quiet thread at the moment. Must be the weekends.
> I have been so down. I am hoping after the surgery I will be feeling better and have some hope again that this month might be it IYKWIM.
> CD 32 today and no AF. Its got 2days to arrive before I will still have it whilst having surgery. Dr said he would still do it but that is abit gross. Seeing as I know all 3 surgeons and all. One of them is my work collegues boyfriend. Seems so wrong he is seeing my whoohaa. Never mind. Wonder if I can disguise myself somehow.
> I wanted AF late so I had time to recover post surgery before O so we can try this coming cycle. Dr said thats when Ill have the best chance of getting pregnant. Now my DH has taken work out of town 3.5hrs away and will be away for 2weeks so I dont even think he will be near me when I am near O. So unhappy. Even if he delays it by a few days or a week I still think I will miss the fertile window. Bit early to tell when AF hasn't arrived yet. I just can't seem to win.
> I had a major melt down yesterday after reading my report online at work that says I have 4 cysts in my uterus. I wish the stupid Dr thought top tell me that. Its been 2months since that scan and no one thinks I need to know that obviously. Grrrr. Seems I have the works. Cysts, one tube, endo, PID, adhesions. Feeling the odds are stacked against me getting pregnant again even with IVF.
> On a more positive note my IVF package should arrive this week I hope.


So sorry Hunni men can be insensitive at time. Your surgery will be here before you know it.


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry I was very busy this weekend lots of things going on. Hope everyone is doing well. So far the 2WW has been fast but now that the weekend is over I am sure it will drag on.


----------



## puppymom32

bklove said:


> Hey gals. Kimmyb- sorry to hear you are feeling down and leaving us. I do understand the need to get away but I hope you don't go to far or for to long, its good to talk especially to people who understand your struggle.
> 
> Shellsangels- Cheers to your next cycle!
> 
> Puppymom- Thanks. That might be the next step. I'm trying to relax and take it easy but I'd feel better having easy monitored more closely for issues:) $125 is pretty steep though, hope my insurance kicks in like it should.
> 
> Olivia2- I never heard gravity as a factor, I think the body just does its thing!
> 
> Zero7- Welcome! you are in good company. I just got here not to long ago and its been cool.
> 
> As for me, still a weird cycle, no pain at all on either side. It has been getting progressively lighter the pain each cycle since the surgery, but usually there is something right after O through AF so its like ok I o'd on that side. This cycle, nada! so as always hoping for a surprise:)

Funny you mention this BK because I didnt feel any Ov pains this cycle either so I have no ideal what side I Ov on. I do have very tender breast and that usually happens after Ov so I know I Ov just not sure which side. 
:wacko:


----------



## bklove

huh, thats something. How long ago did you have your tube removed? Its been about 5 months now for me.


----------



## puppymom32

bklove said:


> huh, thats something. How long ago did you have your tube removed? Its been about 5 months now for me.

It was in April so about 7 months ago.


----------



## Olivia2

Morning ladies.

CD33 for me and still no AF. Where is she. Probably terrorising some poor lady who didn't want her to visit. I have all signs its coming just no blood. Did anyone else have irregular cycles after their EP? Its 3months for me almost since surgery.

puppymom glad to hear the first start of the ttw has been quick. Hope the last half is just as quick. Are yu a POAS addict like me or wait till AF is late?


----------



## puppymom32

Olivia,
Not so much anymore I used to be but since I have started the more relaxed approach I havent been POAS addict. I did however POAS last month becuase I was a few days late but the witch finally came. Hope yours comes real soon or maybe you have a BFP had you taken a test?


----------



## Olivia2

I have POAS twice puppymom. We used condoms so the chance was like no chance anyway. BFN of course. Of course that would be a wonderful surprised if it was a BFP but I would be embarrassed to ring the surgeon and cancel when he was adament I wait 3months and have the lap again. I have only had a CD34 cycle once in the last 15months usually its around CD31 every month. Its safe to turn up now and only 1day to go or else Ill be still on AF whilst having the surgery. I'll be pee'd off if its not here by Thursday as this Thursday is the day he wanted to do it but I said no as I'd have AF. The only one time I want AF it doesn't show.


----------



## zero7

Hello ladies- hope you are all really well. 

My cycle has been a bit strange this month. Since my op (EP op) I have had pain from ov right through to AF which has been a bit of a worry as it always on my good side. This month, I have had on off pain and the witch seemed to be well on her way as normal but now all those symptoms have gone! 

I am now on day 29 of a 28-30 day cycle and no real symptoms of witch or anything. Normally I would KNOW she was just around the corner (proper dull aches and pains) but nothing - just the odd twinge here and there and only on the good side- which is my right side btw!!

Anyway- we will see what happens!!! Love and hugs xx


----------



## Olivia2

Have you tested Zero? I get bad pain in my good side. Well actually its the bad side but the only side with the tube so I guess its replaced the good side IYKWIM!
I have heard that EP is more common in the right side? Is this true has anyone heard? This was years ago when I was doing my midwifery. I can't see why any side you would be more likely to have an EP. 
I am so crampy and no AF. Must come tomorrow the way its going the back pain is awful and I never get AF after abut 6am in the morning so expecting it overnight. I feel its trying. 
9 days to go and counting. Ouch


----------



## puppymom32

Both of my EP were on my right side so I wonder if there is something to that.


----------



## zero7

God - I hope not - I only have the right side left!! :nope:


----------



## Olivia2

Zero from what I have read from other people EP seems equally distributed thats why I was wondering if what I heard was true. I don't know. 
I am on CD34 today. I ovulated almost 3weeks ago. This wait is ridiculous I just want AF now. I am definately not UTD. I tested just in case although we used protection. This is so frustrating. 
I am pleased to have 2days off finally after working the last few days. Yeah. I so need a break from work.


----------



## puppymom32

Hope you enjoy your days off. Just relax and take some time for yourself. Hope AF comes real soon if she is gonna show.


----------



## zero7

Olivia - Hope AF comes soon for you hon. xx

Mine came today after thinking she might not. Never mind - on to another fresh cycle. I'm gonna try B50, co-enzyme Q10, and selenium from this month and have also started to lose a bit of weight. All helps!!! 

xxx


----------



## Olivia2

I am on the weight loss train also Zero. Well that was until I just scoffed a bar of white chocolate. Just a few kilos would be nice to loose before Christmas. 
8days to go till surgery and my AF lasts 8days. I am feeling deflated about that. Please just bloody arrive today NOW! I had a spot last night. I know it wants to come but can't seem to make it. Is there anything I can do to hurry it up? Does sex work, jumping on the spot etc? I am getting desperate.


----------



## zero7

Olivia2 said:


> I am on the weight loss train also Zero. Well that was until I just scoffed a bar of white chocolate. Just a few kilos would be nice to loose before Christmas.
> 8days to go till surgery and my AF lasts 8days. I am feeling deflated about that. Please just bloody arrive today NOW! I had a spot last night. I know it wants to come but can't seem to make it. Is there anything I can do to hurry it up? Does sex work, jumping on the spot etc? I am getting desperate.

Sex does sometimes help!!! 

I am doing the Slimming World diet - its easy and I dont feel hungry which is always the thing that throws me off the rails!! Lost 3.5 lbs in first week :happydance: 

Hope you get released onto a fresh cycle soon hon. xxxx


----------



## Olivia2

AF has sort of arrived. I am really concerned actually. It was late and not like it should be. Af for me is dark and heavy and so far its like the bleeding I had with my EP. Its pink and mucous like not at all like normal AF. It was late and still more spotting when usally its flooding. WTF? I guess its only normal to be concerned after going thorugh what we have been through in the past. HPT is negative and the chanve of me been pregnant would be so slim. We used protection except once which was well over a week after I O'd. Oh and my boobs are so sore. I just want normal heavy AF. Please make it come lol
Zero I haven't heard of the Slimming World diet. Me I am trying not to pig out and using the wii fit for exercise.
Hello to everyone else. 1week to go until surgery. AF should be leaving the building by then if it actually turns into AF so thats good.


----------



## puppymom32

I have noticed since my EP that my Af is all over the place. Some months its 3 days other month 5 some months light and others really heavy. Kind of annoying and confusing. Usually my first day is like what you are describing.


----------



## zero7

puppymom32 said:


> I have noticed since my EP that my Af is all over the place. Some months its 3 days other month 5 some months light and others really heavy. Kind of annoying and confusing. Usually my first day is like what you are describing.

Mine is not the same since EP either. I have had a couple of 26 day cycles just recently which is odd for me and its not as heavy as it used to be (it was never very heavy to be honest). xx


----------



## Olivia2

I hope its just that then. I have had spots yesterday which I never get. Then today its abit heavier but still not full flow IYKWIM. I am used to my heavy ones so this is very strange for me.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi ladies!

Sorry to see a couple of you got af :-(

Im just coming up to ovulation again (love these short cycles lol) however i think its gonna be on the bad side this month so im prob out :-(... i normally ovulate on cd 10 which is friday and im feeling the pains on the bad side right now grrrr...

Ah well christmas bfp hopefully!! gettin rather broody now that my sister and best mate are pregnant !!!!

Love to all xx


----------



## Olivia2

Good luck for this cycle Shell'sAngels. You never know your remaining tube can jump over and catch it on the other side. Hope you catch the egg. Would be such a lovely Christmas present. I am on CD1 :happydance:


----------



## bklove

I'm hoping for a bfp by Christmas to. I wrote that down as my goal for my bday to get pregnant by the end of the year and carry to full term. Come on answered prayers!


----------



## Olivia2

I am praying for all us one tubers to have wonderful Christmas presents in the appearance of a BFP. When I started ttc mid last year I really expected to have a pregnant belly last Christmas. Kind of sad to think another year gone and still none :nope:
But its a good feeling knowing at this stage there is a slight possibility that I could get UTD and even have a scan and see a heart beat before Christmas. Yeah it hasn't happened in the last 18months so I guess its unlikely too but still some hope lol
CD3 for me. I think I O on my tubeless side last month I know that doesn't mean anything but maybe I will O on my tube side this month. 
5days to go till op. Ouch but looking forward to some news and hopefully its good news. Also I have been reading in places not to ttc for 4-6months post lap surgery (not related to EP surgery just lap in general) I am having another lap and Dr told me this will be the best chance in the next few months to get pregnant. Now I am concerned it will be too soon post lap to ttc but I also dont want to miss any opportunities to catch the egg.


----------



## puppymom32

I started trying 2 months after my last lap which was the tube removal. I would think unless they do something major then you should be fine to try whenever. 

I know what you mean about Christmas. I just wish it would happen now so I can feel relaxed and ready before Christmas. I wouldnt even ask for anything else just a BFP. 
Fxxx for us all.


----------



## Olivia2

They are putting dye through my remaining tube (hopefully its going to go through) and looking at some cysts in the uterus which were most likely shed with AF (FX for that too) and repairing some scar tissue on my you know what from my first birth. Don't even know if I can BD this cycle. I am due to O about a week after the op so we will see if I can tolerate it. I hope so as the last 4months not trying when we want a baby have been torture. I know 1cycle is nothing but I have been looking forward to try again.


----------



## KimmyB

Hey girls, I know I said I was signing off for a while but here I am again to tap your wisdom :blush: I've been keeping track of how you're all doing :flower: 

So, I had methotrexate 8th Oct then ended up having surgery on 18th Oct to remove my left tube 

Anyway, I have been not-so-patiently awaiting my af to give me reassurance that my body is getting back to some kind of normal...

I thought I may have ovulated approx 12-14 days ago due to various factors (which i posted about). Anyway, I started bleeding yesterday evening, which was a big shock as I had no symptoms that af was imminent! Before ectopic would get sore boobs and period pains for few days before af showed but this time nada! (I should also mention that I stopped bleeding after ectopic on 22nd oct)

I do now have some lower abdominal pains however but boobs fine. Also the blood is bright red (not brownish like the beginning of a period-however, i did bleed for 3 weeks throughout the ectopic experience so I doubt I have any "old" blood left!!) Is this af? Or should I be worried? I am worried anyway so any experiences shared would be greatly appreciated. Hope you're all well!

Kim x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi KimmyB, 

Was a while ago since i had my tube removal but i do remember the same thing happening to me, and it was for sure af! but im the same as you i get bloated, pms pains for a couple days previous etc etc and it just appeared and yes was bright red, so id say this is af.

Well im not sure whats going on this cycle im so confussed! my temps are going down (i ov'd yesterday) when i thought they should go up?... im still unsure on which side i ovulated cuse i was getting pains on both?? and sex was far to painful last night to do anything but did bd in the morning... gonna give it a blast 2night too as the pains have eased, which is also confusing me cuse i get the pains normally right thro till af, and also i get possitve opks for a couple days running but nope got a possitive yesterday nothing today! hmmmm........ at least im thankful for not so much pain this month! fingers crossed it stays that way!


----------



## Olivia2

I wrote a post and it wouldn't send. Boohoo.

KimmyB I would say its AF due to the fact you think you O 12-14days earlier which means it would be right on time. EP does funny things to you cycles. Mine are really long between, really heavy but not lasting as long as they use to. Well so far anyway. Yeah so one down another 1-2 to go if you are going to ttc after. They are all milestones hey? Now its been a few days is it like AF or completely different?

Shell'sAngels some people take a few days after O for temps to rise. Mine go up slowly over a 2-3day period post O. You probably have O just your temps are slow to rise which is very normal.

Me I am hanging out for my op. 3days to go. This ovary pain in my only tube side is really worrying me. I can't wait to get some answers really hopeing it doesn't shatter my change of concieving without IVF.


----------



## KimmyB

Yeh it's more like af now, quite heavy though as you've mentioned. I've never been so pleased to see the old witch!

Good luck for your op Olivia2! i'll be thinking of you
xxx


----------



## Olivia2

Thanks Kimmy I now just can't wait to have it done and over with and actually start ttc again. I just hope the tube is open and if not that we can't start IVF soonish. I call the hospital in a few hours to get my time to come in. I am hopeing its early so I have the best possible chance of coming home the same day.


----------



## zero7

Hello ladies - hope you are all well. Just wondering if we all feel that our cycles are different since EP's/tubal removal. I have recently had a couple of slightly shorter cycles, but that may be down to stress/depression. (I have been signed off work for this just recently). But my periods are definately not the same- Not so heavy but still lasting for 4-5 days. Do you think this is something to worry about? (Seem to worry about everything menstrual now!)

Also, there's the aches and pains around my remaining tube and sometimes on the tubeless side! I notice that I get what seems like ever lasting ov pain from ov to af. Does anyone else get this? 

Sorry for going on, but I just cant relax about things concerning me bits!!!

Good luck with your op olivia- will be thinking of you. xxx:hugs:


----------



## bklove

my cycle has been funky the last 2 cycles. With less flow and more spotting and the pain has decreased significantly on the tubeless side. Not sure what the hell is up, but I'm wondering if i'm ovualting or not, and from the remaining side. I plan to ask all this on Thursday when I follow up with GYN number 5...what an adventure:)


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi ladies,

Olivia, yeh my temps did rise, saying im 3dpo now altho im sure im 4dpo but will go with the chart lol....I hope everything goes ok for you hun and its all over and done with soon so you can start ttc. I get the ongoing pains too everymonth on my good side it drives me insane and hurts so much!

Zero.. yeh i get them pains right thro to af, however i have just said that and im not getting them as much this month just mild twinges, but im almost convinced i ov'd on my bad side this month :-(, also my af's since ectopic are alot shorter about 4 days but are much heavier now!!

x


----------



## puppymom32

My cycles have been all messed up too but I think are starting to straighten out. My LP is getting longer but overall my cycles are shorter and lighter than they were before tube removal and I do feel way more cramping all over but it could just be that I am paying more attention now.


----------



## zero7

Sounds like it is quite common for changes in cycle then. I suppose that's quite comforting for us to know that. 

I equate all pain to being a problem with my tubes/ovaries now - probably even wind!! 

I do think we probably notice more now though! :hugs:xx


----------



## Olivia2

Thanks Zero for the goodluck vibes for my op. 24hrs to go well till I have to be there I guess then the wait is on for ages waiting to go in. Hopefully I am an early case. Looking forward to knowing what is going on. The wait has been difficult not knowing where to from here. 
The pain I get on my tube side hurts so much also. It has been there for ages before the EP but definately getting worse as time goes on. Also I have it the whole cycle now not just O to AF like it use to be. The bad part of it is the concern about its health IYKWIM.


----------



## KimmyB

Let us know how you get on Olivia2, good luck.

I have just had my first af after surgery and it has been heavier but only 3 and a half days long :S

It's a constant worry never knowing what's going on in our bodies. I also get strange twinges on my good side.


----------



## cyclura

Can I join you ladies? I was born with one tube, one ovary, one left pelvic kidney and half a womb, apparently when I was developing in my mother womb somethign went a bit wrong and only half of my reproductive organs developed but I have one daughter so I am fertile.

I am now trying for a second now :blush:


----------



## muncho

hi ladies 
i was hoping you may be able to help me
last week i had a lap, hsg and hysteroscopy.i was told my one of tubes was twisted and stuck to my bowel so he has seperated it but he is not very optimsitic about that tube. he suggests IVF.
he says he saw an egg and im due to ov this week.

my question is, the tube that is twisted is the side i think i ov from. im guessing that it would be difficult/impossible for the egg to get to the pother falliopain tube? anyone else got this and is IVF the only option. im 39

thanks for your help


----------



## zero7

Hi cyclura, Hi muncho :flower:

Muncho- it is possible for the other fallopian tube to pick up the egg - my gyno consultant told me this after my op. I think she said that if you lose a tube but have both ovaries, your chances of conceiving are reduced to 85% as opposed to 50%. Basically, you dont reduce your fertility by half just because you lose a tube! - Hope that makes sense- I waffled a bit!!

Cyclura- good luck with ttc #2!

Kimmy- you're right- it is a constant worry. I would love to be 'normal' with as good a chance as most women have of conceiving. I know most women will worry at some stage with-in their pregnancy, but I feel constantly on edge about it- its not fair :hissy::hissy::hissy:

Love and hugs. :hugs: xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Hi Cyclura and Muncho, welcome!

Zero - It would be great to be "normal" inside! And in my head also, it is so messed up! Don't get me wrong, I have more good days than bad now but when I do have a bad day...Oh dear! On those days all I can think is...I'm never going to get pregnant again, what if there's something wrong with the other tube? What if I don't ovulate from my right side? What if that little bean had just travelled further and implanted in the right place!!! I would've been 12+2 today :(

But on my good days I think...I still have a good chance and it will happen!!
Today is a good day, but I had an awful nightmare lastnight where I needed a D+C (i've never had one!)I hope it wasn't an omen :(

Anyway, sorry for the waffle! Just needed to get that off my chest (my dh is a fantastic support but I hate to worry him)
xxx


----------



## cyclura

Thanks for the welcome ladies, 

I think we all have bad and good days as it is always a worry niggling at the back of our minds (well it is for me) I have not gone through an ectopic and I feel for you ladies that have :hugs: but I do worry I will lose my only tube/ovary or more seriously kidney quite alot, my OH is a rock as well and we are looking into freezing some of my eggs just to put my mind at rest.

On another not I am 4DPO I did O this month :happydance: so I am hoping its first time lucky for me.


----------



## muncho

thanks ladies zero for your comments thats sounds promising

life is so difficult snt it..i told my friends yesterday abot my lap and endo and tu=be and IVF, she said ' oh ots such a shame , listen at least its not cancer or anything' i went mad..i said to her 'how would you feel if you were in my position' she , by the way concieved 1st time both her kids...i should have known better. 
im not tellign anyone now as i think people wont understand unless they have the same issues and /or know someone going thru it

so tahts why its important to be apart of forums like this..where everynes listens and supports

thanks x


----------



## KimmyB

Muncho - I have found that some people (usually the ones closest to us) just have no idea what is coming out of their mouth! As you said though, tou will always get support on here. I have my fingers crossed for your BFP!

Cyclura - It must be a constant worry for you, especially having only one kidney! Your baby is so cute, you will be an inspiration for everyone on here! Good luck for your BFP.


----------



## puppymom32

cyclura said:


> Can I join you ladies? I was born with one tube, one ovary, one left pelvic kidney and half a womb, apparently when I was developing in my mother womb somethign went a bit wrong and only half of my reproductive organs developed but I have one daughter so I am fertile.
> 
> I am now trying for a second now :blush:

Welcome cyclura,
Your daughter is beautiful. So nice to know that even with everything that you have been dealt that you can still have a bundle of joy. If you dont mind answering did it take you a while to conceive your daugther or did it happen right away. I am just curious. Good luck trying with your second there are a wonderful bunch of women on this team. 

Amy


----------



## puppymom32

muncho said:


> hi ladies
> i was hoping you may be able to help me
> last week i had a lap, hsg and hysteroscopy.i was told my one of tubes was twisted and stuck to my bowel so he has seperated it but he is not very optimsitic about that tube. he suggests IVF.
> he says he saw an egg and im due to ov this week.
> 
> my question is, the tube that is twisted is the side i think i ov from. im guessing that it would be difficult/impossible for the egg to get to the pother falliopain tube? anyone else got this and is IVF the only option. im 39
> 
> thanks for your help

Mucho Welcome,
I was told the same as Zero that even though I have one tube the other tube can still pick up the egg if I ovulate on the incorrect side. I truly hope that is the case. Best of luck to y ou.


----------



## puppymom32

muncho said:


> thanks ladies zero for your comments thats sounds promising
> 
> life is so difficult snt it..i told my friends yesterday abot my lap and endo and tu=be and IVF, she said ' oh ots such a shame , listen at least its not cancer or anything' i went mad..i said to her 'how would you feel if you were in my position' she , by the way concieved 1st time both her kids...i should have known better.
> im not tellign anyone now as i think people wont understand unless they have the same issues and /or know someone going thru it
> 
> so tahts why its important to be apart of forums like this..where everynes listens and supports
> 
> thanks x

I have heard some fertility specialist refer to the depression that comes with infertility as a disease similar to cancer. And honestly I think it is true you wake up everyday and try to be optimistic but the truth is it hurts and you have no ideal what is going to happen next. A lot of times you think why me why couldnt i just be normal but i guess that is not what was meant for us. I know it will happen there are so many inspirations even on this team that it will.


----------



## muncho

thanks ladies

i work for a pharmacuetical company and have sold drugs that 'improve quality of life' and how the medical profession and society does not see this as a major thing - becuse its not life threatening..
im now a patient and im shocked to see the reactions of people
anyway im going to my 1st endo group today ..woo hooo

cyclura ~ amazing that u have kids , nice story

you ladies are so nice thank you for helping me xx


----------



## cyclura

It was a roller coaster for me to conceive, at first I didn't know about any of this so we assumed my partner had a low sperm count because I had conceived in the past with a different partner but miscarried. We were together for 3 years before I fell pregnant the first time, but we were not strict about TTC it was more of an if it happens it happens although we did BD around my O anyway. Unfortunately I MCd again. After I got a proper AF I purchased a CBFM and we were starting to BD every other day on my high days and every day on my peaks and just after, I was only Oing every second cycle but we got pregnant within 3 eligible cycles, I was lucky really as I know I can only O normally every 2nd cycle so I treat that cycle like everyone else, when I do not O I just enjoy the month with my DH and there is no pressure. I do worry I am going to lose something but I have a beautiful daughter so I will never miss out, on good days I do look at her and know I am blessed, some poor ladies have got it much much worse than me.

I am using my CBFM again this time round in the hope it will be a good tool in helping me get my BFP, it helped me map out my cycles at least.


----------



## puppymom32

cyclura said:


> It was a roller coaster for me to conceive, at first I didn't know about any of this so we assumed my partner had a low sperm count because I had conceived in the past with a different partner but miscarried. We were together for 3 years before I fell pregnant the first time, but we were not strict about TTC it was more of an if it happens it happens although we did BD around my O anyway. Unfortunately I MCd again. After I got a proper AF I purchased a CBFM and we were starting to BD every other day on my high days and every day on my peaks and just after, I was only Oing every second cycle but we got pregnant within 3 eligible cycles, I was lucky really as I know I can only O normally every 2nd cycle so I treat that cycle like everyone else, when I do not O I just enjoy the month with my DH and there is no pressure. I do worry I am going to lose something but I have a beautiful daughter so I will never miss out, on good days I do look at her and know I am blessed, some poor ladies have got it much much worse than me.
> 
> I am using my CBFM again this time round in the hope it will be a good tool in helping me get my BFP, it helped me map out my cycles at least.

Thanks for sharing. I too am thinking of using a CBFM but not sure if i really need it or not because I pretty much know when I ovulate and can usually tell which side it is on too. I have no CM from all the drugs I have tried in the past so might try IUI as that should help get the spermies a better shot of making it to where they need to be. Gonna wait until the new year before I make any decisions.


----------



## puppymom32

muncho said:


> thanks ladies
> 
> i work for a pharmacuetical company and have sold drugs that 'improve quality of life' and how the medical profession and society does not see this as a major thing - becuse its not life threatening..
> im now a patient and im shocked to see the reactions of people
> anyway im going to my 1st endo group today ..woo hooo
> 
> cyclura ~ amazing that u have kids , nice story
> 
> you ladies are so nice thank you for helping me xx

Muncho good luck at your endo group hope you find the support you need. :hugs:


----------



## cyclura

I see you are testing tomorrow puppymom32, everything is crossed for you and have some :dust::dust:

TBH If you have your cycles down I really would not worry about the monitor as it will only tell you what you already know.


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks cyclura that is what I was thinking but wasnt sure. Might test tonight and tomorrow morning. Just because I cant wait but I will try and hold out until tomorrow or Friday morning just to see if AF arrives.


----------



## KimmyB

Fingers crossed for your BFP puppymom!!


----------



## zero7

Good luck puppymom! xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

fingers crossed for you Poppysmom!! hope you see a BFP!! x


----------



## Olivia2

Hope its a BFP for you puppymom.
Welcome newbies. Hope your wait for a BFP is not long. 
Well I had my op this morning. Surprised how quick and easy it was. My vag hurts the most now not my port-hole incisions where they put the camera in.
They said my tube is very open which I wasn't expecting. A bit concerned about its mobility due to the adhesions but I am super pleased its open at least. Dr even said he is surprised I haven't been pregnant more often so thats a good thing and hopefully it will happen soon and not be another EP. He also said I have a heart shaped uterus but as I have two children I am not concerned about that. It might explain why my girls have both arrived early however. We can ttc anytime now. Not sure how long my behind will take to recover hopefully no longer then a week as I should O in a week and I'd love to try even once this cycle. 
The Dr calls me tomorrow for more results so I am pleased about that.


----------



## zero7

Ohhh Olivia honey- thats fantastic news. :hugs: I am soooo pleased for you and you must feel a weight off your shoulders! FX'd for a near future BFP!! xxx

(Also, - I have read so many times of bfp's happening straight or soon after an HSG!! Its like they get flushed out!! xx)


----------



## KimmyB

I've heard that also Zero! Great news Olivia, i'm so pleased for you
xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

thats great news Olivia hope your bfp arrives soon!!

Anyone heard from Poppysmom? wondering if she got a shiny bfp today? 

babydust to you all xxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Didnt test this morning as AF usually comes after lunch and she is due today so didnt wasnt to tempt fate if she still hasnt arrived on my way home I will pick up a test. But took my temps the last few days just to see what is going on even thought I stopped temping. Tues they were 97.58 Wed 97.45 and Today was 97.60. All the months that I tempd 97.60 was the highest my temps ever got and only a few days at that usually around 9dpo. So I hope that is a good sign. We will see. Should be 14dpo today so we will see what happens this afternoon I promise to post as soon as I know either way.


----------



## zero7

Good temps hon- hope its your month. xx


----------



## Olivia2

Thanks ladies. I am really happy that its not blocked and the stuff was running out on low pressure he said. He will call today and Ill ask about the adhesions and if that will prevent the tube moving to get the emby down. Hopefully its only a matter of time before I am pregnant :happydance: I feel so much more relieved trying again knowing this. I did wake up like I have been hit by a truck. I was so good yesterday but this morning I am not feeling so comfortable.

Goodluck puppymom I am praying that you get a BFP today. I have everything crossed for you. 

Hello to everyone else. Who is due to test next? If I can stand a BD Ill test in about 3weeks if AF hasn't arrived so I am along way off testing. The way I am feeling at the moment this month probably wont happen either.


----------



## puppymom32

Olivia,
Hope you get all the answers you need today. And hope you start to feel better soon. Here's to a quick recovery.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

those temps are great poppysmom!!!!

Im getting high temps at the mo but im only 5/6dpo so cant read into anything yet!! getting aches on my ovary tonight... and dull cramps dunno what the heck is going on!! i still dont think its my month almost sure i ovulated the wrong side this month :-(


----------



## puppymom32

Shell's thanks dont give up hope yet even if it is the wrong side there is always hope. Fxx its implantation cramps for you.


----------



## bklove

Keep us posted puppymom and shell's. Exciting.

I went to see the immuno gyno guy today and he was very pleasant and determined to find out whats up because something is up according to him, so i'm looking forward to what he finds out. We did a hystoscopy to check the uterus today which looks good and next is the chromosome testing and an immuno work up so in about 2 weeks i'll have more info. I really hope this amounts to something. He really thinks its an immune response because of the m/c and ectopic and it does sound like a plauseable theory the way he explained it so we'll see!


----------



## puppymom32

Bk sounds like he is gonna find some answers for you so exciting.

Well tested when I got home and only held wee for 2 hrs but it was a bfn on frer so feeling pretty down now. But I know it aint over until AF shows.


----------



## cyclura

Olivia thats great news about your tube being clear :happydance:

Shell'sAngels good luck, FX you O'd on the good side 

puppymom sorry to hear you got a BFN but you are not out yet :hugs: lets hope AF stays away


----------



## muncho

hi ladies just popped in to say hi...actually i thought puppymom might have tested and got a BFP! good luck for when u test

good luck to anyone who is due to test soon.

Im starting acupuncture next week ready for IVF
x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

awww Poppysmom im sorry you saw bfn.. lets hope that turns into a bfp!

Ok today ive had brown spots in my knickers and feel af is coming but she isnt due for another week! .....i never had implantation bleeds with either of my pregnancys before so im not reading into it i still 'feel out' this month but there is something strange going on and temps took a slight dip this morn we will see if that goes up 2moro!


----------



## zero7

Puppymom - sorry you got a negative :hugs: - but as you say- its not over yet, so I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Shell- no two pregnancies are the same!! PMA girl!! It could be implantation blood and dip!!! xxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Well didnt test again this morning as temps had shot down to 96.8 so i am sure she is coming. Maybe a BFP will just have to be my Christmas present next month.

Shell's sounds promising. FXXX for you good luck.


----------



## newbie

Hi there, I don't think I've posted in here before. Still getting the hang of B&B!! I have only one tube after a ruptured ectopic a year ago. Been ttc since July and have been going for weekly blood tests at doctors to see if I'm ovulating. Didn't last month and this is the 2nd cycle of testing, if I don't this month the Dr said she will refer me for a lap and dye. Has anyone had this done?? Hoping B&B will be a good support network for me. Am Currently cd18 and mine vary from 14-33 so who knows where I am!!!
Sorry, my first post sounds like a right old rant!


----------



## zero7

Hello! Welcome to the thread :flower:. I haven't had a L&D but I am sure someone who has will come along with advice! Sorry to hear about your EP hon, but you are in good company here. :hugs:

xx


----------



## muncho

newbie said:


> Hi there, I don't think I've posted in here before. Still getting the hang of B&B!! I have only one tube after a ruptured ectopic a year ago. Been ttc since July and have been going for weekly blood tests at doctors to see if I'm ovulating. Didn't last month and this is the 2nd cycle of testing, if I don't this month the Dr said she will refer me for a lap and dye. Has anyone had this done?? Hoping B&B will be a good support network for me. Am Currently cd18 and mine vary from 14-33 so who knows where I am!!!
> Sorry, my first post sounds like a right old rant!

hi and welcome. i have just had one - last week. its fine, you may get some pain in the chest for a few days but overall i think its good to have.If there is anything wrong at least u will know. i found out i had a twisted tube that was stuck to my bowel.. and i have endo and been advised to go for IVF.its sad but at least i can deal with what i now know..
good luck xx


----------



## newbie

Thank you for telling me about it.
Good luck.
xxx


----------



## puppymom32

newbie said:


> Hi there, I don't think I've posted in here before. Still getting the hang of B&B!! I have only one tube after a ruptured ectopic a year ago. Been ttc since July and have been going for weekly blood tests at doctors to see if I'm ovulating. Didn't last month and this is the 2nd cycle of testing, if I don't this month the Dr said she will refer me for a lap and dye. Has anyone had this done?? Hoping B&B will be a good support network for me. Am Currently cd18 and mine vary from 14-33 so who knows where I am!!!
> Sorry, my first post sounds like a right old rant!

:hi:newbie,
I had a lap and dye done when they went in and removed my tube. Basically the Dr can see if there are any issues that may not be visible on other test such as HSG. It really is a good thing that way if there is something stopping you from Ovulating or getting Pg they can see why and try to fix it. Best of Luck.


----------



## newbie

Thank you. So is it the same kind of incision (not sure if thats spelt right) as the ectopic? two small ones near each hip bone?
I'm just dreading being put out again. I used to hate having blood taken but thats being done so often I'm kinda getting used to it. 
But when I had my op a year ago, as my veins are just tiny they kept not being able to get 'lines' in or whatever they call them, they had to put one in my neck, foot and near my groin in the end as they couldn't get them in any normal place. It was an awful experience so now, hospitals, especially operations kinda freak me out. I know its for the best and will give me answers, and I want to do it, but my tummy does backflips at the thought!!


----------



## Olivia2

Welcome Newbie.
I had a lap and dye 3days ago. It was much better then I expected. I thought recovery would be similar to recovering from EP surgery but I have found it to be not near as bad and then minus the whole emotional recovery as well. I took 5weeks of work post surgery for my ectopic and I am having 6days off for this lap. I am glad I had it done as its given me reasurance that I will probably get pregnant again and its very likely it wont be another ectopic pregnancy as I found out my remaining tube is open and of what they could see it is in good condition. The lap and dye does have its limitations though For me I needed to know if my tube was open, partially open or blocked as it was going to determine where we went from there ie trying naturally still or commencing IVF. I also had some chest pain and shoulder tip pain similar to what muncho described. I now have pain in my incision sites and tender in my bellybutton. I only had two incisions this time unlike with the EP I had three. 

So ladies that have had a lap and dye has it made you get AF? I was CD8 when I had it done now CD10 and I have been bleeding everyday since CD1. Just wondering do you think O will happen later in my cycle seeing as I am still bleeding? I wasn't going to use OPT due to having one tube and trying really hard only to O on the tubeless side (I know it can get it from the other side but its not as likely to happen as it is if I O on my tube side) I am thinking this cycle I might need to test to see if I am going to O and when.


----------



## Olivia2

Newbie they used two of my incisions from the ectopic surgery. They used one at the navel and the one above my pubic hair. The one on the left wasn't used again as they only did two incisions. I think they were only looking this time not doing anything. They were only looking to see if the dye came out the end of the tube which it did. They also did a hysterscope but I am sure they stick the camera up your cervix to look inside the uterus. Gee I should know this. I work in theatre after all lol


----------



## puppymom32

Olivia,
That will probably be best to test just so you know. I am not sure about the AF staying longer causing O to happen sooner. You may wanna post that in the general section as there maybe some other with answers.


----------



## cyclura

hello newbie welcome to the thread :hugs:


----------



## Olivia2

Hi ladies,
Hope you have all had a nice weekend. 
I am feeling a bit disappointed at the moment. I am due to O in the next day or 3 and am starting to have fertile signs but unless a miracle occues there is no way I can DTD. I ripped out a stitched last night and my thing bled and bled and I am still so sore. I have healed well from the lap but the surgery to remove the scar tissue isn't recovering quickly. I so wanted a chance this cycle to be pregnant even if its remote but can't see myself been able to DTD within the next week let alone a few days.
How is everyone else going?


----------



## zero7

Hon, I know how frustrating it is, but give yourself time to heal :hugs: Ouchie at ripping one of your stitches out! Hope you are ok now. 

I got my first high today for this cycle - so hopefully I will see a peak in the next few days- we'll see, as i didn't get one last month!! 

Take care sweets. xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Oooo dear Olivia, that sounds ouchy! Take care and hope you heal quickly.

Good luck for this cycle Zero!

I'm waiting to ovulate, obv I don't know how long my cycle is at the moment, i'm currently CD10 so I'll have to wait and see. I am sooo rubbish at waiting!!! On the plus side only 39 days til ttc, lol
xxx


----------



## cyclura

good evening ladies :thumbup:

Ouch Olivia that sounds painful :hugs: I know its upsetting but do let yourself heal, I hope you heal fast.

Good Luck Zero FX

Kimmy its good to look on the bright side isnt it :winkwink: and I am sure those 39 days will fly by :thumbup:

I am counting down the days until testing, I am trying to hold off until 30th as I want to give AF a chance to show before I test, but I doubt I will last that long :blush:


----------



## KimmyB

Fingers crossed for your BFP cyclura!
xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi guys 9dpo temp dip today feel af is around the corner :-( defo no PMA here :-( 

Hope everyones well xx


----------



## zero7

Morning girls!! 

Kimmy- yay at only 39 days till ttc commences again!! :happydance: xx

Cyclura- Good luck testing. xx

Shell- it aint over until the fat lady sings! (Sending you some PMA....) xx

Love and hugs to all. XXXXX :hugs:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

bfn for me this morning, not that im suprised, decided i hate IC's cuse i keep getting horrible evap lines so bought a FRER for the morning but thats the last time i test till af shows on friday!


----------



## puppymom32

Shell's all pg test hate me. your temps are still looking good just try and relax until friday. I know its easier said than done. FXXX for you.


----------



## Olivia2

Good morning ladies.
Shell's angels if AF isn't due till Friday could be too early to see a BFP. Best of luck. Praying you get a BFP in the next few days and stupid AF stays away.
I am CD15 today. Should O over the next few days unless its been delayed by the lap which is possible. Have no ferns on maybe baby (but I dont trust that thing) and also neg OPT yesterday. Which I am very happy about as the later I O the more likely it is I BD. The outside is all healed but inside not. Boohoo I am feeling fabulous now however.
Goodluck everyone. Still praying for the BFP Christmas presents.


----------



## KimmyB

Shell'sAngels fingers crossed for you!!
Also, probably a dumb question but what is an evap line???


----------



## Shell'sAngels

OMG girls bfp on frer this morning clear as bell.... im still finding it hard to beleive it! and now the worrying starts.... please dont be ectopic!! im in shock i thought i ovulated from my bad side?? 

I went to bed 10pm last night feeling exhausted, woke up feeling sick thought well lets do it! and strait away in seconds it came up!! i just cant beleive it!!


----------



## zero7

Yay!!!! Super congratulations Shell!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:. 
Will you be able to get an early scan?? My gyno and GP have both said I would get one at the earliest opportunity. It would certainly give you peace of mind. 

PMA though Shell- its gonna be fine! :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

yeh i will get a scan at 6-7 weeks to check baby in right place but in the mean time they will do my hcg level checks to check its doubling which is always a good sign if they are! i still dont know if i beleive it?? lol but i guess 2 strong lines cant be wrong? gonna do a digi tomorrow to be sure lol 

wohhooo please be ok!!! thanks for your PMA zero and massive amounts of babydust your way xxx


----------



## cyclura

OMG Shell thats brilliant congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I hope its a perfect pregnancy for you :hugs:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Just took a digital test it came up preggo!!!! 1-2 weeks... im not due on till friday/saturday so i guess thats pretty good hormones as there not suppost to work till day ya period due so take that as a possitive sign???


----------



## newbie

Congratulations!!! Wow thats a really good positive, perhaps more than one baby?!??
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

oh i do hope its just the one in there hehehehe!!!


----------



## newbie

It more than likely is, sorry if I worried you! Just didn't know if one than one produces more hormone = earlier :bfp:


----------



## newbie

*thats meant to read "more than one" not "one than one"!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KimmyB

Wow ShellsAngels congrats!!! What fantastic news, i have everything crossed for you
xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats Shell's I knew your temps were looking amazing. Everything will be fine. So excited for you.


----------



## puppymom32

Olivia2 said:


> Good morning ladies.
> Shell's angels if AF isn't due till Friday could be too early to see a BFP. Best of luck. Praying you get a BFP in the next few days and stupid AF stays away.
> I am CD15 today. Should O over the next few days unless its been delayed by the lap which is possible. Have no ferns on maybe baby (but I dont trust that thing) and also neg OPT yesterday. Which I am very happy about as the later I O the more likely it is I BD. The outside is all healed but inside not. Boohoo I am feeling fabulous now however.
> Goodluck everyone. Still praying for the BFP Christmas presents.

I hope you O later than expected. FXXX for you and a Christmas BFP.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Ha ha no dont worry ya didnt worry me hun hehehe i do have a high progestrone level so i think im just one them that gets bfp's early, having said that this is my latest one with my other 2 i got them at 9pdo and 10dpo this one 11dpo abit of a pattern happening hahaha.... this will be my last bubba, and im hoping for abit of pink dust too much totesterone in this house hahahaha but happy either way!! just as long as bubs is fine. 

I will stick around for a while if ya dont mind just till i know if im out the woods? xx


----------



## puppymom32

You better come visit us the whole journey. LOL we wanna know how things go.


----------



## zero7

I second that puppymom!!


----------



## cyclura

thirded :thumbup:


----------



## KimmyB

Fourthed! (is that even a thing?!)


----------



## Shell'sAngels

awww thanks guys your all so lovely!! GOD check out me with the hormones and emotions hahahaha!! no seriously its a fantastic thread and i wanna see ya all get ya bfps, its hard when things havent gone right in the past for any of us but the future always looks brighter and we all get there in the end


----------



## KimmyB

Well said Shell'sAngels! Hope you don't mind me asking but how long have you been ttc?


----------



## newbie

Fourtheded (?!!?)


----------



## newbie

oops didnt see the other fourthded, will teach me to read the whole post!!!


----------



## Olivia2

CONGRATULATIONS ShellsAngels I am so excited for you. And it gives me so much hope that it does happen with one tube relatively quickly. 
So when will you start having the HCG done? When AF is due? I am sure bub has found the nest for you to get a nice dark line at this stage. Woohoo

I am so tired. Worked till almost 4am now I am off to work soon again. I never expected such a late finish or I wouldn't have committed myself to work today (have two jobs)

Just got my second +OPT. Its darker today then yesterday and I had a BD. Sorry bout two much information but I am excited.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

thank you guys! yes Olivia will go in monday morning for the hcg level checks!

KimmyB im extremely lucky second month of trying, the same with ds 2!! ds 1 took 2 years but different father so i guess my partner has super sperm hehehee!! i charted and did opks this month and it seemed to work, and i really thought i ovulated on my bad side this month but i think now i ovulated from both sides cuse i had pains both sides around ovulation so im so lucky just pray its sticky now and in the correct place! 

Never give up it does happen, ive been blessed with well 3 nearly since my ectopic and have one tube. 

Babydust to you all xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Thats such an inspiring story Shell's! I have my fingers crossed that it's a sticky little bean. Its funny you should mention but I think I am around ov time and I thought I would ov from bad side (as had pain there) then yesterday pain in right side?! Confused! I've only just started using OPKs this cycle and today they are so much darker but not as dark as the control line so I guess thats a negative?? I have all the other signs of ov though as I have been keeping a check on cm, breakout of spots, tearful, bad tempered...Ah well, i'll just keep on wit the OPKs and see if they get darker?

Olivia - Poor you, you must be exhausted! Fingers crossed for your BFP this cycle!

Newbie - LOL! You'll have to take fifthded!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Kimmy B... get bd'ing girl cuse my opks are never as dark as the control line there dark but never 'as dark' and if the signs are there i bet you are!!! i know they say they should be dark as, or darker.... but rubbish in my case! 

Yes thats exactly what happened this cycle with me had pains on bad side then a day later good side?? i was confused.com but i just carried on regardless, cant hurt hey? and well im glad i did now!!!

Got a good feeling bout you, you will have your bfp very soon


----------



## zero7

Hi lovlies!! Hope you are all well today...

Kimmy- another little tip for you. Look at the line on your OPK (the line that appears when you test) - sometimes it will will appear not so dark as the control line but take another look at the very edge of the line. This can sometimes be as dark as the control line but not very obvious unless you look closely. This is a positive! 

Hope this makes sense. There is a good site which explains everything about OPK's. Its called PeeOnAStick.com. :flower:

xx


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks Shell's and Zero, those OPKs are confusing!! I just popped on here coz I am quite worried and I hope you ladies can offer me some words of comfort...
Well (TMI alert!) me and DH had a little accident tonight..We're supposed to be using condoms until 31st december as I received the methotrexate shot on 8th oct. I was told to wait 3 months before ttc again. But we just got carried away and...you know the rest.
It couldn't have happened at a worse time could it?! As i think i'm close to ovulation...Should I go get the morning after pill? I really don't want to do this but if it is for the best...
Oh my! I do get myself into some bad situations :(

Hope you're all well
xxx


----------



## Olivia2

Kimmy I would call somewhere for some advise. The reason they advise you to not ttc as methotrexate (as I am sure you all know) acts on rapidly dividing cells (like cancers and early pregnancies) by depleteing your folate which is needed to grow babies/cells. It takes along time to get your folate levels back up so you are at a very high risk at this time of a future pregnancy been effected by low folate stores. Lacking in folate which you still would be dramatically increases the risk of miscarriage around the 7week mark as well as nuchal tube defects like anephalic, cleft lip/palate and spina bifida. I would say at this time its still abit soon for your folate to return to a more desired level which puts you at a huge risk of these things occuring at the moment. Usually after methotrexate you have your levels tested every week to ensure your BHCG level is returning to a non pregnant level. When its returned to a non pregnant level you can start taking folate or folic acid to restore your levels quicker. I assume as you have had the surgery after this to remove your pregnancy then there is no risk now of taking the Folate. 

Before your level returns to a non pregnant state after methotrexate (without surgery) taking folic acid too soon will stop the methotrexate working and the pregnancy in the tube and cells that remain can start to regenerate and start growing again. As your pregnancy was removed by surgery I am sure it would be safe to start taking folate again to replace what has been removed from the body. I am no expert on this so I would go and see a Gyno or Obstetrician and ask them for their opinion. Maybe they can test your folate levels now or any GP to see if the levels are dangerously low or at a level that wouldn't put a new pregnancy at risk. Are you taking folic acid? If so for how long have you been taking it for? The longer you have been taking it the higher your folate levels should be by now. 

I know of a lady who didn't know she needed to take folate after the methotrexate and her baby was anaphalic which is not compatible with life. She is currently campaining to make Drs aware of what methotrexate does to reduce the likelyhood of other woman having the same thing happen to them. Its surprising how many health professionals don't know themselves the risks to future pregnancies if the folate levels are not restored. 

The wait is really horrendous. I found that so difficult and this is the first cycle we are trying again. I guess I would way up weather you want to risk it. I mean the chance of getting pregnant and bubs been ok would be higher the it not been ok but do you want the worry that perhaps a new pregnancy would bring at the moment worrying if bub is ok? If it wasn't are you strong enough to cope with that so soon after all this has happened already? I am no expert so I don't want to advise you either way but from what I know these are the risks at the moment. Had you been ttc for long before your EP? 
Probably I would have a BT to see what your levels are that way you will know if the risk is great or if the risk would be only that of someone who hasn't had the meth. I am so sorry you had to have the works. Both the drug and the surgery. 
Have you been on the UK ectopic site. Ill send a link as they have the best advise. Maybe post a message and see what other ladies who have been through the same thing suggest. Here it is
https://www.ectopic.org.uk/forums/viewforum.php
Maybe wait this cycle and try next that will be closer to the 3month mark then at the moment. I dont know.


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks Olivia. We were going to start ttc again on 31st december as that is the 3 month mark. Can't believe this happened, I feel so stupid! 

So now I'm in this situation where I don't know what to do for the best! And I can't even get a doctors appt for today so I had to explain to the receptionist who will then pass it on to the doctor and get back to me, argh! After this I'm putting a sex ban on!

Think i'd feel a lot better if I could see a doctor and explain...

I only started taking folic acid again a coupla days ago coz I was unsure whether I could or not. I'll let you know what the doctor says...


----------



## Olivia2

Kimmy if you could somehow have your folate levels checked that would give you some idea of how the methotrexate has effected your system. Easier said then done. That way you would know if you were safe to ttc again. Also I think following the meth you take a different amount of folic acid when you start taking it again incomparison to what the general population take. This you will have to find out from a Dr because I know there is a level too high thats not seen as safe either so I would be finding out exactly what you need to take and how much. 
Kimmy also the morning after pill is seen to increase the risk of ectopic pregnancy as it reduces the mobility of the tube making it easier for emby to implant in the tube. Well thats what I was told when the Dr was trying to figure out what caused the EP in the first place. Some pills also are said to increase the chances of EP if they are progesterone only as they effect the mobility of the tube. Just something to have a think about if you didn't already know. So basically no contreception for us well thats what the Dr told me except condoms and you know how reliable they are.


----------



## KimmyB

Well I blame the mini pill for my ectopic after reading so much about it. I saw the doctor today and she recommended that I take the morning after pill...I've taken it but feel so confused and guilty. I wish I wasn't in this situation, I've been through enough and now this! So now I'm worrying I'm going to have another ectopic because of the morning after pill and if not that then my cycle will be messed up at least! I am so fed up, never risking sex again (until we are allowed to conceive!). I'm so fed up of all this! We just want a baby! I am so angry with everything right now,

Sorry for the rant, I really am just totally fed up. I hope this pill doesn't mess with anything and we can ttc end of december as planned, I know it sounds harsh but I can't see the point anymore. I've had enough.


----------



## Olivia2

Kimmy hugest :hugs:. The waiting is so horrid. Thats what I found the hardest. I am all excited now as we are starting to ttc again but I worry as the months go by and no BFP Ill get really down again and the feelings I had like you feel now will return. I am just praying that I will get pregnant soon and everything will be ok. It has effected our lives so much. Its hurt our marriage. We never arged before but now we argue alot. Its effected so many of our relationships, our finances and alot of my friendships at work. Its just so bloody hard. Now its been 3months since my EP it doesn't feel like the wait was that bad but during the wait it felt like it took forever. 
The hardest bit I find at the moment is all the pregnant ladies where I work. There are now 6 of them. All around my age. I started ttc before them all by more then a year. Who ever would have thought a year ago I would still be babyless and getting upset that I am like the only one having trouble. I am happy for them all but gee it sucks for me. Even if I did get pregnant now I don't feel like I can ever join there little club which I use to be part of. I feel like a recluse. Even a baby for me and DH wont fix the relationships that have been effected from that. But that is more to do with LTTTC then EP. 
Anyhow I thought I O yesterday but now I think it has been today. I dont know what ovary did it. Sometimes I think oh definately tubey side then I think oh it might be tubeless.


----------



## KimmyB

So sorry Olivia :hugs: I've just read my post back and it sounds so selfish :blush:

I'm sorry for what you've been through/are going through. I really really hope you get your BFP really really soon, you deserve happiness. Perhaps you did ov from your tubeless side but the consultant told me that even if that happens the egg can travel down the other tube (somehow?) This is why they don't take the ovary anymore because it has no benefit (so i've read). How long in all have you been trying to conceive, if you don't mind me asking?

I'm feeling a little better today, although I did wake up with dread thinking that this pill is going to cause me another ectopic. My one tube is so precious now, I hope it's safe...


----------



## Olivia2

Kimmy I am sorry for my post. Not for a minute did I mean to sound like I was turning it back on me woops. I dont read what I write half the time hence the spelling errors etc. I just meant to say how much it sucks ttc when your having trouble or its not going to plan. Most of us are in the same boat or a very similar one thats why I love this thread as I know you lovely ladies can relate to how I feel half the time. I have two children so I feel greedy wanting a third and been devastated it hasn't happened yet. If I knew I would only have two I would have been happy its just I planned for a third and was so excited to think I would have that etc. Its hard to change your plans. Also DH only has one child which is our 3yr old. So I have his desperation to get me pregnant also which doesn't help the situation of wanting another so much.
Well I just got sidetracked. Its been 15months going on 16months ttc my third, DH second. It feels so much longer then that as I was desperate to ttc as soon as DD came along 3yrs ago. DH refused wanting the "ideal" 2yr gap despite me saying he will never get that and that if he makes me wait it "won't happen" I feel like I jinks myself in insisting that he should realise ttc doesn't mean a baby 9months later. I feel so cranky at him sometimes as if he had of allowed me to ttc sooner maybe things would have been different. It was 18months waiting until he would allow us to ttc again. No compromise which makes me cranky sometimes too. You would think atleast he could have met me in the middle. I know I can't really blame him but sometimes I have that sadness that if only we had of done it my way. It might not have changed a thing but you never know. No point dwelling on it I guess.
Yeah I was told the tube can pop over and get the egg from the tubeless side however my only tube is stuck on the left side so I dont think it could get the egg on the right side. Tube is open but it stuck with adhesions so the mobility is very reduced. I am hoping the fact its opened well it will still get the emby to the uterus. Only time will tell.


----------



## KimmyB

Olivia I never thought for one minute you were trying to turn it back on you! This thread is for all of us and I seem to have been blocking it up with my posts lol.

I can see why you would be cranky with DH for that, but as you said, it won't help dwelling on it (easier said than done I know from experience, i'm such a worrier!) Ah right, I see what you mean with the tube...Although how the consultant explained it to me, the egg travels to the tube, not the other way around if you get me? Perhaps I got this wrong. It seems like such a weird concept anyway doesn't it?!

I feel for you, 16months must feel like a lifetime :( And it's not greedy wanting a third, you can't help what you want! I think 3 would also be my perfect number :) Especially sfter what has happened, we definitely want more than we did before! I'm getting a little excited at ttc, only 4 weeks left! But obv there's the worry that I won't fall pregnant blah blah blah. I fell pregnant very quickly with the ectopic but I know that things have changed now so will just have to wait and see...The thing is is that I'm sooooo impatient!!


----------



## bklove

Shells, i'm late, but congrats! I can't wait to see more bfp's on here.


----------



## Olivia2

Kimmy thats what I am worried about it taking a long time to ttc. It took 9months the longest to fall pregnant which ended in m/c that was with two tubes. I know its not a long time but gee it feels like a long time lol. I just wonder now how long it could take. I guess know one knows we can just hope the wait is almost over for us.
I am pretty excited to be able to test in less then 2weeks. Ill try hang out I am a serial POASer. Even seeing a BFN I am excited that I can actually do it.. Ill be cursing those sticks in another week no doubt.
So I am 1DPO woohoo.
How is everyone else going? ShellsAngel how are you going? Having MS yet? Goodluck for your BT. I am sure it will show lovely numbers.


----------



## KimmyB

Fingers crossed for your BFP in 2 weeks Olivia x


----------



## Olivia2

It would be a dream come true to get a BFP before the end of the year. It would really put a nice end to a crap year. Not only have I had the two lost pregnancies and my tubey I was involved in a horrific incident at work which resulted in the death of a baby. The inquest showed I had no responsibility in the incident but until the truth came out I along with several other midwives and Drs were dragged through the coals. Its almost 12months since the incident and I am getting so sad again as its such a reminder of what happened and everything to follow. It also makes me wonder if God still loves me as why has all this bad stuff happen. Just been silly I guess.


----------



## KimmyB

Oh my, that must have been horrific for you, can't even begin to imagine. Are you a midwife? Sorry didn't realise. It will be sad for you if its coming up to that time of year again but try to focus on a new year and a new start (with a sticky little bean that hasn't got lost on it's travels). That's all I keep thinking, I really want to be pregnant by next Christmas. And this Christmas is the first one that I've had no interest in material gifts. It's funny how these crappy experiences change our outlooks on everything don't you think?

I can't say I've had a terrible year, I got married in August and it was just perfect! So looking back on this year in the years to come will have mixed emotions i'm sure.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi ladies

Olivia thanks for asking about me, i am going docs 2moro morning to have my first lot of tests, then 48 hours later for my 2nd lot. 

Ms has died down abit which is good, really sore boobs and lost of cramping and twinging down that area but i think thats perfectly normal in early stages? cant help but keep 'knicker watching' tho hahahaha... ive had a bad back too lower back and horrible taste in my mouth but hopefully thats all good things, keep peeing on my internet cheapies hahaha and they are getting darker by the day but still rubbish! i wouldnt recommend them to anyone!!

Hope everyones well? x


----------



## Olivia2

ShellsAngels I am a serial POASer so the internet cheapies are all I can afford until they show a BFP then I can run off and buy the good ones lol I must say the quality isn't very good but in saying that I have got a BFP the same day as a FRER with them. Just have to squint and stuff and also I get serious evap lines on them which makes me think it might be a BFP but AF arrives instead. So anoying to get your hopes up.
Kimmy I do work as a midwife. I dont talk about the incident much but I think as I had just returned from work when I wrote my post it was very fresh in my mind and the fact its coming up to 12months ago. Sometimes I wonder if its another reason I haven't had a baby as I know I would get really down after I had my baby that I had mine but the other lady didn't have her's. Her baby died at birth due to medical negligence basically and there was a heap of us that could have made a difference. I saw her a week before the baby died along with several others. It came down to the Drs decision of course which was to not induce her. If she was induced then the baby wouldn't have died. I was pushing for an induction then I left and she was discharged a few hrs later. 
I am 2DPO now. I am already sure I am out for various reasons. Suddenly I have feelings I am in for the long haul and Ill be counting down until I start IVF not CD days. Never mind. 
How is everyone else going?


----------



## bklove

God stil loves you olivia2, especially when its crazy. I'm glad you came out of that work bit ok, and I know you'll come out of this to. It is hard to have to wait so long for something to happen though. Before i lost my tube my issue was staying pregnant, now it seems like getting there is just as much of a battle. But maybe the roles have reversed and once we do this will just be it. I'm still holding on for a Christmas bfp. Not so focused on it this cycle, secretly hoping for a pleasant surprise. 

Go shells go! Your symptoms do sound pretty normal. My everythings are crossed for you....except my legs, have to handle the business, lol.


----------



## puppymom32

Big Hugs ladies sorry I was out for a while spending time with my family. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi ladies 

How are you all? Olivia i do hope its not a long haul for you hun you so deserve your bfp as do all the ladies here, its such a hard time, i cant thanks the stars enough as to how lucky i have been this time my first son did take 2 years tho which felt like a lifetime!!!! 

Right well im confussed, went docs, pregnancy confirmed, scan in 2 weeks, but he said no need to do hcg checks? i asked why? cuse obviously if its ectopic i dont want it being 'too late' like last time and losing my remaining tube??... he said that with me having 2 children since my ectopic and were fine and healthy in the womb, with the fact i got a strong possitve 5 days before af was due and the fact im getting strong symptoms he really feels theres no need for concern. Ok so this is great but it doesnt 'reassure me' and 2 weeks is a long time to wait when ya worrying. He said the percentages of another for me is so low, yet when i had the ectopic i was told regardless always a 50/50 chance of it happening again???... i cant force him to do the hcg's and someone told me abit of reasurrance would be too take another cb digi cuse it tells you the 'weeks' you are in if that has risen then thats a good sign, so ive been out bought a couple of them, but feel a little brassed off cuse it felt like 'oh her third she will be alright' im sorry but i nearly lost my life and i wanna be super cautious with EVERY pregnancy!! i told him this but he really didnt budge. 

Oh well lets just hope all is ok, oh and due around 6th august x


----------



## puppymom32

Shell's that does suck they he would not do it just to reassure you. Sometimes Dr can be so insensitive. I would just say if you feel any pain what so ever go to the hospital or dr and they will have to do a scan and blood work like you said you dont want to take any chances. Because trust me it can happen again no matter how many years apart. My ectopics were 6 years apart. Granted I didnt have any children in between just miscarriages but I still like you dont trust it. Sometimes we just need the reassurnce. I know everything will be fine and taking the CB digi indicators should help but dont freak out if they are off. I have heard stories of someone taking it later in the day or after drinking a lot of water and getting mixed results. So take it with a grain of salt. Best of Luck.


----------



## Olivia2

ShellsAngels I would be disappointed also the Dr wouldn't do a BHCG even one and not a series would have been nice. 
I am so tired. Had a late night at work. I am so over working to be honest lol now I have two jobs I am juggling and dont seem to be catching up on my sleep. Hopefully its just my body preparing for sleepless nights when my baby arrives :haha:
This 2WW is going forever. I am only 2DPO. Sounds crazy but I am already like 99.9% sure I am out and just waiting for AF to arrive.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi Olivia

Thats how i felt this cycle i was for sure i was out even at 8dpo! i still was was only at 10dpo i thought hmmmm maybe... the sure enough 11dpo i got my bfp i really wasnt expecting it so my point is never say never!! good luck for a xmas bfp love x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Thanks poppysmum...
Well i took a cb digital anyway tonight on very little pee and lots of water lol....and got 2-3 weeks at 16dpo so im guessing thats a good sign??....

Im so naffed off since i got home but i guess i gotta try remain possitive x


----------



## puppymom32

Shell's that is a very good sign!!! Hope the 2weeks fly buy.

I am trying to remain positive but this is a bad week. I am glad I will be ovulating soon but Friday would be my due date of my last ectopic so pretty bumbed.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

aww hun im sorry to hear that (((((hugs))))) .... lets hope you get a xmas bfp to cheer you up eh? 

Isnt it typical, its prob in my head but im getting dull aches low down my right side im sure its prob just stretching etc but every pain really panics me now and why is it that side?? why cant it be my bad side so i dont worry so much ahahahhaa....

from what i remember tho (was a while ago) i didnt get any type of pains with my ectopic this early (far too early right???) till i hit 6 weeks thats when i knew something was up, i had pains with my last son which was just cysts which i get regular too....... god i really hate this bit i just wanna know bean's in the right place!!!!


----------



## puppymom32

Shell's,
Yeah with both of mine I didnt have any pain until after 6 weeks. I was just thinking it might be cyst as I have heard that it is common for those to be present. I am sure everything will be just fine. But if the pain gets to bad and stabbing then you need to go see someone. Crampy like pain is very normal.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

its more like a dull ache like ya know when ya pick up something heavy and rest it on your pelvic bone? like ive done that lol... dunno if that makes any sense :-s lol, im sure its prob just cysts again im very prone had a 6cm one when preg with ds2! will find out on scan in 2 weeks. xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

oh god im upset some people can be so insensitive and rain on your parade sometimes cant they???

apparently the cb digitals can still go up even if its ectopic?? according to a friend... my understanding on ectopics is the hormones raise but dont double?... now ive gone back to feeling abit reasurred to crapping myself again (excuse the use of wording) why do the days/weeks drag when ya just wanna know?? and why didnt my dam doctor take the hcg levels id be going in there 2moro knowing if they are doubling or not grrrrr!!!


----------



## zero7

Awww shell honey. I wish I could say something to stop you from being anxious but I know I would be the same :hugs:. With my ectopic, it was 6 +3 that I started to get the pains. I think its defo your mind playing nasty tricks on you and it will be stretching pains.

If I were you I wouldn't worry about what friends or the google says as it will just scare you. (Not saying you are googling,but just incase!!)

You'll be fine honey - just remember, cramps are so common in early pregnancy- perfectly normal. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Thanks Zero, im sorry i sound abit selfish when im lucky to be were i am just well its a worrying time this first part and im sure you guys understand more than most xxx


----------



## zero7

You don't sound at all selfish - smacked bum for even thinking this!!! xxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Shell's totally normal to feel like you do. I agree friends dont know everything. If there is no bleeding than that is a very good sign. We will help u get through the next 2 weeks. Who knows hopefully by the we all will have some good news.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

thanks ladies so appriciate your support, Defo gonna ring docs in the morning find out if he has me a scan date yet... i might be being impatient but i dont care to be honest lol i wanna know when i can get in!!


----------



## winston83

hello ladies its been a while since i posted but today i started my period i know its a bit of an overshare but am really happy been 107 days since last one and ive been waitin to start my clomid so i can start in the mornin and its my birthday today so am feelin lucky lol hope you are all well lets get some babies love and bubbles xxxxxx


----------



## bklove

Puppymom32: :hug: hope you are feeling a bit better today. I don't even think about my edd, still working on conception;) but I understand that does take alot of us to places and possibilities but like everything else, this to shall pass. 

Shell- Are you feeling pain or more cramps? Could it be growing pains? I hope its just the egg settling to where it should be and growing. With ectopics the numbers can double, mines did for a while, but there were some discrepancies, like it would increase but not double....but that doesn't apply to you, this is it! :hugs:

Winsto83- what a wait, i'm happy you get to start your clomid now. :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

BK,
thanks yes I am feeling much better just gotta not think about it and stay positive. 
Winston,
happy birthday. Wow 107 days is a long time. Hope the clomid works for you. Best Wishes to all.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Bk, its more cramps, and a dull ache down near my ovary area, comes and goes....

Winston, 107 days wow!! bless ya fingers crossed this is your cycle on clomid xx


----------



## Dancingkaty1

well thought id update...seeing my fs on mon morning to discuss a lap and dye....my doc reckons i may have endometriosis :( hoping this 2nd cycle of clomid gets me my BFP still!! its annoying as i know i can conceive with 1 tube...it happened 4 years ago bu just wish it would happen again!! xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

grrr my Doctors are sooo useless, rang up this morn cuse not happy with the way i was treated, or the fact that he never rang me back with a scan date, only to get a snardy a*s receptionist tell me, he went off sick yesterday so not much they can do..erm hello there is about 8 other doctors in my surgery!!, i told her that my life could be in her hands then, and she said, ok i will send a gentle reminder... gentle? flippin shove it under one of the docs nose's for godness sakes!!!! 

Breathe......breathe......... lol


----------



## KimmyB

That is sh*it Shell!! Can't you just phone the EPAU and see if they can see you without a referral?I would be just as worried as you. x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

ok just made myself feel abit better, pee'd on the cb digital, about 6th urine of the day very little came out and got 3+ im only 4 and half weeks, and pee'd on it a couple days ago was 2-3 so im hoping this is good signs in hcg rising!!!


----------



## KimmyB

That sounds promising Shell's, everything crossed for you!
Ok, so you're all probably sick to death of hearing about my problems but i need your help again...*sigh*

I've had some weird lower abdo pains this morning on my tube side (kinda like stabbing needle type pains, not bad, just strange) I then nipped to the loo and when I wiped there was the tiniest amount of brown blood on the loo roll (we're talking the tiniest weeniest dot but big enough to notice on white loo roll!)

What the hell is going on?! This is not normal for the start of my period, and (aslong as the m.a.p hasn't interfered with my cycle) i'm not due for AF for a week and am a week post ov. I'm so scared as the pains are on my good side...eek! HELP!


----------



## bklove

Might be good that its on your good side, could be you ovulated on that side, and maybe its implantation? Dunno, this body is such a funny thing, but we have to try not to fret over the possibilities....I know that use to make my head hurt. If the pain is really bad though call the doctor. 

Dancingkaty1: I'm wishing with you and for you. Were you on clomid when you conceived then?

Shells- I'm still hoping its a growing thing and I do think you should stop peeing on the sticks girl, you are pregnant:) Keep pushing for that appointment, I don't think they can really tell till late 5-6 weeks where the pregnancy is (its in your uterus by the way) so you still have some time, mean time keep breathing:) :hugs:


----------



## KimmyB

I'm scared incase it's implanting in my right tube!! I know worrying never helps but I can't stop! I'm a big paranoid worrying freak! Phew, I do get myself in some states...


----------



## Shell'sAngels

BK loving your PMA for me thank you hehehehe... hope your right.

KimmyB... i get pains like that EVERY time i ovulated on my good side, i had it this month too before my bfp, i tend to get cysts on my ovary tho so i often put it down to that, because its the side that 'works' i also beleive that you 'feel' it alot more because i feel nothing on my left when im ovulating and i DO ovulate from my left side as scans have proven. It could well be lil beanie travellin down the tube or implantation like BK said? a brown spot is what i got too and i didnt really take no notice as it was so tiny like you have discribed!! Try not to worry (says me who is a born worrier and still worrying lol) if you get your bfp and your in intense pain go see someone intill ya get your bfp i would try not to take the pains into account cuse you may be worrying over nothing. 

Does sound very much like my cyst pains your getting, which is normal after ovulation for some. good luck sweetie xx


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks for that Shell'sAngels, I've calmed down a little now. Realised there's nothing I can do about it now, will just have to wait and see. Hopefully it's nothing. Hope you're well
x


----------



## zero7

Kimmy- I also get these pains nearly every month too since the EP. I dont have any cysts. The first time I got it I thought the same as you. Try not to worry hon :hugs:

Well, I can feel the witch on her way so I am out this month. AGAIN!!

I have found a Zita West affiliated acupuncturist really near me so I am going to give this a go. Thinking of trying soy as well!!

Onwards and upwards!


----------



## KimmyB

Good for you on the PMA Zero, I hope you get your BFP soon.

Shell'sAngels - Just popped in coz I had a flash of inspiration last night! Think this applies to you...When I found out I was pregnant (with the ectopic unbeknowns to me) I took a CB digital with conception indicator around 4+3 and it came up "Pregnant 1-2 weeks" Which was obv not high enough for it to be a normal preg but I never thought anything of it. So I think with you getting such good high results so early it can only be a good thing :) Hope this reassures you a little
x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

thanks Kimmyb i hope your right.

Got myself in a right staight today oh the joys of hormones! just so fed up with the docs/consultant not giving me a scan date, or bloods or anything, ive been phoning around all morning for them to say... 'the referral is taking longer than antisapated' well im sorry but i dont give a flying c**p!! i want them bloods cuse each day is draggin and im getting myself stupidly stressed and worked up and i cant be like this cuse it aint good for the baby. Well im waiting to hear back again (i bet i dont get a call) with hopefully more news, at least my scan date but none of them communicate and i get a rude receptionist telling me to be patient!!! grrr


----------



## puppymom32

Dancingkaty1 said:


> well thought id update...seeing my fs on mon morning to discuss a lap and dye....my doc reckons i may have endometriosis :( hoping this 2nd cycle of clomid gets me my BFP still!! its annoying as i know i can conceive with 1 tube...it happened 4 years ago bu just wish it would happen again!! xx

.

Good Luck Dancing for Monday hope the 2nd cycle of Clomid does the trick.


----------



## puppymom32

Shell'sAngels said:


> ok just made myself feel abit better, pee'd on the cb digital, about 6th urine of the day very little came out and got 3+ im only 4 and half weeks, and pee'd on it a couple days ago was 2-3 so im hoping this is good signs in hcg rising!!!

I agree shell's I think this is a very good sign and now you have to stop POAS u r going to drive urself made. I know how you feel though after going what we have been through it is hard to trust anything and it really pisses u off when dr's and nurses dont seem to care. When I had my regular MC 2 years ago they did the blood test at the ER and then sent me for a follow up at an OB I called to make my appt there and they wanted to make it like five days later and they werent going to give me the results to my blood until then either. I started to panic and told them no I have to see someone now. I was already in pain and MC but just wanted to make sure it wasnt Ectopic. When I got into the dr the little sh*t said why was it such an emergency for you too see me. I said duh because something bad could of happened and I needed to make sure it wasnt a ectopic. sometimes they are so insensitive.


----------



## puppymom32

KimmyB said:


> I'm scared incase it's implanting in my right tube!! I know worrying never helps but I can't stop! I'm a big paranoid worrying freak! Phew, I do get myself in some states...

Kimmy,
It sounds good to me. I never had any bleeding of any kind with any of my past pregnancies early on. I think it is because I never had any implant. So a spot FXXX its implantation should be good. With both of my EP there was no blood because it was implanted in the tube not the uterus. I also never felt any pain until 6+weeks with both of my ep's so hopefully it is just your little bean getting all nice and nuzzled in on your good side of your uterus. FXXX for you.


----------



## puppymom32

zero7 said:


> Kimmy- I also get these pains nearly every month too since the EP. I dont have any cysts. The first time I got it I thought the same as you. Try not to worry hon :hugs:
> 
> Well, I can feel the witch on her way so I am out this month. AGAIN!!
> 
> I have found a Zita West affiliated acupuncturist really near me so I am going to give this a go. Thinking of trying soy as well!!
> 
> Onwards and upwards!

Zero,
It aint over till she comes. Hope she stays away. Let us know how the acupuncture is. I've thought about trying it myself.


----------



## zero7

Will do honey- I am booked in for next week. xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

got my early scan friday i will be 6wks exactly so may be too early to see anything but hopefully not, they said they dont will do the hcg's and go back in monday. Also obviously open case so if i get any doughts, pains, bleeding etc go right up within the week. Least i got a date x


----------



## KimmyB

Pleased for you Shell's - you're right atleast you got a date, i hope the week flies by for you.
Well I feel af is just round the corner for me, am teary, bloated and spotty! Also having some mild cramps (not on any particular side). I hope the witch hurries the hell up!!
Got my final final appt with gyno consultant on wednesday so am looking forward to that, the nightmare will officially be over for me :)
Here's to a great christmas for us all :flower:


----------



## zero7

Glad you got your scan sorted shell. :thumbup: Best of luck for that honey. xx

Kimmy- Hope its not the witch entering the house and you get a BFP! Good luck with your appointment. xx

Love and hugs to all. xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

awww KimmyB, i hope its a bfp and cramps of uterus stretching ;-) 

Thanks Zero hugs back at ya xx


----------



## puppymom32

Excellent news shell's hope the week flys by for you.


----------



## bklove

Shells i'm excited for you to. Hope it puts you to ease a bit. Hope you are all having a fabulous weekend. Its a little rainy here and i'm just hanging around being a bit lazy. The AF is due tomorrow, God willing it will be MIA. I'm not as sad about it as I was last cycle, but at the same time i'm not looking forward to being disappointed either.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

thanks guys ... i hope it flies too...

How is everyone?

BK - hope af stays away for ya xx


----------



## zero7

Witch got me today :cry: I knew she was coming though. On to another cycle. Hopefully the acupuncture will make me feel a bit relaxed. Will let you know how it goes. Gonna try soy isoflavones too this cycle.......

Love and hugs. xxx


----------



## Olivia2

Zero sorry stupid AF arrived. I wish she would arrive for me so I could try again. Stupid BFN this morning and I am sure if I were UTD it would show a faint BFP by now. I have a 16day luteal phase also so Ill be waiting till the end of the week till she arrives. I hate knowing I am out and having a wait. I need to think more positively as not been UTD this cycle means I can use my private health insurance for fertility which isn't so bad. I just hate the feeling of been in this for the long haul I wanted a BFP more then a year ago so disappinted :cry: Maybe I should start counting down the months till the FS not the TWWs hopeing for another BFP. Boohoo I don't know how you girsl do it as I am feeling so shattered right now.


----------



## puppymom32

BK, Hope the witch stays away. 
Zero, Sorry the witch got you. Big Hugs
Olivia, Trust me we all feel like you do sometimes. Its still early so dont give up hope. It aint over till its over.


----------



## KimmyB

Hey girls, how are you all?
Well i'm still waiting on af! She's not officially late yet (as I have no idea how my cycles are going to even out!) But I think I'm approx 12dpo so she shouldn't be long...However, symptoms have gone now! No cramps in lower abdo atall! Although this doesn't mean a thing the witch took me by suprise last month (no cramps before she showed). I just want her to come now!! I'm in an awful mood and have been for days, could it be the M.A.P playing with my hormones? Also I've got shoulder tip pain! WTF?! At first I thought I was imagining it but no, it's there. How very strange (esp seeing as it's almost 2 months since I had surgery for the ectopic!)

Hope eveyone's well
x


----------



## puppymom32

Kimmy,
that sucks with the sholder pain not sure what that is. Hope the witch stays away FXX for you.


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks puppymom. The witch has just entered the building lol! To be honest I am quite relieved, we were still in the danger zone with regards to the methotrexate. If i'd have gotten pregnant and miscarried or the baby had been born with a disability/deformity etc I never would have forgiven myself. So this is my last period before we ttc again! I am quite excited/nervous/terrified! But my body seems to be doing all the right things, yey body!!


----------



## bklove

There seems to be alot of witch watch going on. I'm trying not to watch, and remain calm, which you all know is very hard- every feeling can lead to speculation, but I don't want to go down an old and crappy road, I want to just see what happens and hopefully go down the road less traveled that makes doing this again and again so worth it. On a side bar: my best friend had her little girl last night, what a crazy experience (mostly post epidural, afterwards it didn't even look like labor) but a beautiful one that, although a bit traumatizing, I would endure. I want to endure. I think my counter thingy is off, so right now its 2 days late based on a 24 day schedule.


----------



## puppymom32

KimmyB said:


> Thanks puppymom. The witch has just entered the building lol! To be honest I am quite relieved, we were still in the danger zone with regards to the methotrexate. If i'd have gotten pregnant and miscarried or the baby had been born with a disability/deformity etc I never would have forgiven myself. So this is my last period before we ttc again! I am quite excited/nervous/terrified! But my body seems to be doing all the right things, yey body!!

Kimmy,
I can see how that would be a relief. Well here is to a proper cycle of ttc and a BFP on the first round.


----------



## puppymom32

Fxxx for you BK stay away witch.


----------



## Olivia2

Hi ladies,
Kimmy hope this new cycle brings you a BFP and bklove I am praying your about to announce a BFP also as well as Puppymom and everyone else.
I am waiting for AF. BFN for me this morning. Just wish it would come now so I can get on with it and look forward to a new cycle.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi ladies

Kimmy B pleased af showed ... in the nicest possible way... bfp for you next month 

Olivia, BK hope its bfps for you both xxx

Poppysmom, how are you doing? you anywhere near Ovulation yet? 

This week is so dragginnnnnnnnnn and i feel so ill :-( just want friday to come so i know if babys in the right place!!!!


----------



## KimmyB

Still have my fingers crossed for you Shell's!!
For the rest of you I'm hoping for your BFPs this cycle!
Just upset myself looking on facebook, why do I do it?!


----------



## puppymom32

Olivia2 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Kimmy hope this new cycle brings you a BFP and bklove I am praying your about to announce a BFP also as well as Puppymom and everyone else.
> I am waiting for AF. BFN for me this morning. Just wish it would come now so I can get on with it and look forward to a new cycle.


Got another week and two day before I test. Time is standing still. how many dpo are you? Maybe u r testing to early. I hope so FXXX for you.


----------



## puppymom32

Shell'sAngels said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Kimmy B pleased af showed ... in the nicest possible way... bfp for you next month
> 
> Olivia, BK hope its bfps for you both xxx
> 
> Poppysmom, how are you doing? you anywhere near Ovulation yet?
> 
> This week is so dragginnnnnnnnnn and i feel so ill :-( just want friday to come so i know if babys in the right place!!!!

Yep pretty sure it happened last Wed or Thur so just playing the waiting game now.


----------



## KimmyB

Hey girls, 

Well i've been to the hospital for my final check up post surgery. They were behind with appts so I had to wait 40mins in a room full of pregnant women! Argh! Anyway, appt went well. And consultant said next time I find out I'm pregnant I should call the EPAU and they will see me. As it will be too early to see anything she said they will do blood hcg levels to get an idea of whether it's going to be ok or not. So I think that will put my mind at ease. Hope everyone else is doing OK,
x


----------



## puppymom32

KimmyB said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Well i've been to the hospital for my final check up post surgery. They were behind with appts so I had to wait 40mins in a room full of pregnant women! Argh! Anyway, appt went well. And consultant said next time I find out I'm pregnant I should call the EPAU and they will see me. As it will be too early to see anything she said they will do blood hcg levels to get an idea of whether it's going to be ok or not. So I think that will put my mind at ease. Hope everyone else is doing OK,
> x

:hugs: for waiting with pg women. I know how hard that is I told my dr he should have a seperate waiting area for people like me. Last time I was losing my baby I was in the waiting area with a newborn baby so tiny. I started bawling. luckly my mom was there with me. I know it hurts. :kiss:


----------



## bklove

Sounds good kimmyg. 
Puppymom- Time is funny like that, which it would get a move on already!:)

So far no AF and the specialist got back to me finally. Apparently me and the hubby are genetically similar and I have high natural killer cells which causes the body to attack the embryo and causes m/c. Atleast thats what he says, i'm still trying to wrap my mind around it, but it is treatable, but I would be under constant tx till I get pregnant and then until 10 weeks of pregnancy, which sucks...well I imagine it does as it may take a bit to get pregnant. Granted I may be pregnant now (going for a blood test today to confirm) and then from there he may put me on something to suppress the immune system. Can't really say much else about it, not sure how I feel, I think i'm still in a state of understanding what it all means.


----------



## puppymom32

Bk,
I have heard of this. One of my friends on here MrsJD has the same condition and she is 17 weeks pregnant. U should try and find her I am sure that she can help with any info that you may want to know.


----------



## bklove

Well its official :bfp: but now its keeping it. So have to figure out if "we" will take the treatment or not. You know I want to, but hubby has some issues about just taking a drug, well 2. But ugggggh, you guys know how it is and what it is, but he doesn't get it yet. I'm standing my ground though. I will go look for MrsJD, knowledge is power, thanks alot.


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Hi,

I'd like to join this group it seems like where I need to be.
I'm 33 with one good tube my right side since a TR in September 2007.
Been trying since then and nooooo luck!
I haven't had an HSG but I think my "good tube" is not open either so if no BFP by January 2010 then I will have one. That will be my 34th Bday present to myself (yea!)
Congrats BKlove on the BFP!


----------



## bklove

Thanks and welcome. I admire your strength to keep trying especially for that period of time. I think i would've lost my mind already and found away to check my tube myself:) lol, just kidding. :hugs: and welcome.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

BK congrats hunni!!!! i know the worrying bit starts now... im with ya, got my scan in the morning and im petified right now thinking allsorts!!... Hubby is taking me out for a meal shortly as mum has the kids so least i can try keep my mind off things!!...

Fingers crossed for everything and hey we can be bump buddies all being well ?


----------



## KimmyB

Congrats BKlove!

Welcome mrshuse8pound, what a journey for you :hug:

Shell's let us know asap about the scan!! I'll be lurking around on here tomorrow til you post! Good luck!

Hope everyone else is well,
x


----------



## KimmyB

PS. 11 days til officially ttc for me :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Thanks BK for the welcome and try not to stress girl be HAPPY and REJOICE in that BFP! I know it's easier said than done but YOU DID IT! And yes it has been a long time even though I've only really been actively trying for about 13 months. It's very saddening especially since my first two were Instant!

Thanks Kimmy and good luck and welcome back to TTC!


----------



## Olivia2

BKLove congratulations so pleased for you. Praying bub is super sticky.
Woohoo also Kimmy on been able to ttc officially in 11days. Thats like a Christmas present lol
Welcome mrshuse8pound. Hope you get a BFP very soon. Maybe a HSG will help open your tube and speed the process up. Ican relate to the wait ttc as many in hear can. 
Me BFN waiting for AF all the signs are here like excrutiating back pain and no blood yet. It does this for a few days. Wish it would hurry up as get here so I can try again.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi ladies....

Back from my scan, and we have a baby in the uterus!!!! yay!! and a heartbeat put me at 6wks 3 days so gonna change me ticker... also they scared the c*ap outa me cuse she said, 'oh is that another sac?' to the consultant and after thinking OMG they realised it was just fluid around the sac? not sure ive heard of this before but she said its prob old blood and sometimes quite normal.... i hope shes right lol gonna try not worry about it!! she did warn me i may get abit of brown discharge though. Anyone got any knowledge on this?

But main thing is yay!! i have a baby in the right place!!... thank you all soooo much for your support love ya xxx


----------



## puppymom32

bklove said:


> Well its official :bfp: but now its keeping it. So have to figure out if "we" will take the treatment or not. You know I want to, but hubby has some issues about just taking a drug, well 2. But ugggggh, you guys know how it is and what it is, but he doesn't get it yet. I'm standing my ground though. I will go look for MrsJD, knowledge is power, thanks alot.


yeah BK I will be praying so hard that everything works out.


----------



## puppymom32

Welcome mrshuse so sorry for your long journey hope you get your BFP real soon. 

Big Hugs Olivia

Kimmy yeah for TTC again soon. 

Shell's so happy baby is in right place. Big congrats. I have heard of brown spotting a while after implantation. Also I think your cervix is more sensative so it is common.


----------



## KimmyB

Shell's YIPPPEEEEEEE!! Argh, what brilliant news, so so happy for you :D
Bet that is a weight and half off your mind hey?!
Yey!
x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

yeh a massive weight off my mind!! just gotta get thro the next 6 weeks now and hope everythings ok trying to remain possitive  

Hope you guys dont mind me popping back and checking on ya all? really wanna see ya all get ya bfps!!


----------



## puppymom32

please stick around we wanna see how things go.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Well the ms and well and truely kicked it! last night, this morning and tonight cant keep nothing down yuk!! all new to me this i never had any ms with the boys!


----------



## puppymom32

Hope its a good sign and goes away soon.


----------



## Olivia2

I haven't been able to get on this site for ages. So pleased your scan went well Shell'sAngel.
Stupid AF got me so CD2 for me. At least it arrived on time and I knew I wasn't UTD so better to arrive when it did over arriving late.
Off to work now.


----------



## bklove

Shells i'm excited for you to, I know its a relief, and a wonderful one at that. :hugs:
puppymom I appreciate all the prayers I can get i'm hoping to make it as far as shells
:) so for feeling ok, just tired and calm. Not as anxious as in the past.


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Awww BK!!!! Huggs to you girlie I knew you could do it! Baby bean is in place and snug as a bug in a rug. And please don't dare leave us, we have few and far between BFP's around here. We dont want you going anywhere!

Puppy, thanks for the welcome I just try to stay positive. You've also had a journey but you are still here, inspirational to so many others! 

Olivia, thanks for the welcome! Sorry about AF also and the pain she's brought you. ON to a new fresh cycle and another chance, hope this month is YOUR month.


----------



## mrshuse8pound

And as for me, I'm 7dpo I think, or maybe 8dpo. Nothing exciting or major to report. Yesterday morning and evening I had bad tummy sickness but today feel just fine. No fatigue or anything. Just cramps. And I know what THOSE mean.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Olivia thank you and sorry af got ya grrrr.... at least like you say she came on time onto next moth chick good luck xx

BK - try to think positive (says me who worried so much lol) even now when ive seen heartbeat seen baby in right place i just still feel somethings gonna go wrong, and i think cuse i feel so dam ill with it and excuse the tmi here losing soooo much discharge im on constant 'knicker watch' and worrying ... just wanna get to 12 weeks and relax!! and hun im sure you will be with me. x

Puppysmom thanks sweet you have been a real support.

Waves hi to mrshuse8pound too and good luck hun x


----------



## puppymom32

mrshuse- heres to hoping the cramps are a good and not a bad thing. 

Olivia- so sorry witch got you. This cycle will be your cycle all healed and ready to get busy. 

BK and Shells- we know u will make it. Just look at all the positive vibs coming just from us on this thread.

As for me AF is due on Thur not gonna test until Friday if no witch. Not much unusual to report just been really sick with a cold/sinus thing for the last week. Feeling much better now. Hope this week goes fast.


----------



## bklove

I'm definitly going to stick around, I was to exstatic about finding this group to leave, and besides i'm still a one tuber:) just a pregnant one. And cheers to all of you on your cycle of possibilities.


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Shells how are you feeling today? Sorry the MS found you but rejoice it's a good thing! (easier said than done I know).

Puppy, I feel ya with the cold/sinus thing. I got head congestion that is threatening to sneak up on me an pop into full fledge FLU but I'm staying on top of things. Hope you keep feeling better and get that BFP come Friday.

BK, how are you feeling today? 

Hello to everyone else hope you guyz day is fantastic. I am off to clean the house. My sweetie pototoepie head just came home from work informing me his leave (vacation) got approved for 2 weeks! Oh JOY! *sarcasm*. I HOPE we make it these two weeks without killing each other. lol


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi ladies hows everyone...

God im in panic mode :-(.... keep getting lots of brown discharge... i know they said to me at scan i may get some with the extra 'sack' 'blood' whatever it was but it dont stop me from worrying!! i feel like i cant just ring up and ask for another scan after they told me i may expect this anyway grrr... i hate all this worrying. 

Sorry just needed to rant x


----------



## KimmyB

I know it's easy for me to say but try not to panic Shell's, like you said they told you to expect it. I know this won't help you but PMA! And if you can't settle just go ahead and ring them, they are there to help. :hugs:
x


----------



## puppymom32

I agree with Kimmy if u need to call them then go and call them. Whatever it takes to put your mind at ease. I am sure everything is ok. But its tough not to worry.


----------



## cyclura

Shell if you need to call then do it, even just to put your mind at rest. If it helps though I bled brown and red blood through the whole of my pregnancy with DD and she is here happy and healthy :hugs: Fingers crossed its nothing


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Aww shells...saying a prayer for you. And it's brown blood which I've heard is BETTER than red blood (I know not very comforting).


----------



## bklove

:hug: shells I know how crazy that can be, but i've heard the same about brown blood...just call and ask someone whats up, and try not to worry till you have the facts. 
I'm doing ok, numbers doubled again and progesterone holding out, i'm just tired more than anything. We scheduled a scan for next wednesday. 

mrshues- maybe you guys can do some fun always wanted to do stuff over the break might keep you from choking each other:)

puppymom- hope you are feeling even better today. I had a go at that stuff, was thinking I had the flu for a minute, was sooo relieved when it cleared up.


----------



## zero7

Hello ladies. Sorry i have been AWOL for such a long time. Kept trying to get on but the site was down for maintenance but I have also been quite busy too.

Welcome to anyone who is new. :hugs:

Great news for you shell regarding your scan. I will also say try not to worry about the blood - its brown and they did say this might happen so try and focus on the positives hon (I know so much easier said than done) :hugs:

Congrats to bklove on your BFP - H&H 9 months hon. :hugs:

Love and hugs to everyone else and hope you are all feeling happy and festive!!

As for me, I am CD10 showing high on the CBFM and feeling quite positive at the mo. I had lots of results back this week from the docs and my scan showed no problems with a healthy womb lining and two healthy ovaries but the best news was my FSH result. It said NOT menopausal and FSH 6 !! Thats not bad for a 42 year old is it??!! 

Lou Lou xxxxx


----------



## KimmyB

Good for you Lou Lou, what good news! Hope this is your cycle!

BKLove sounds promising, good luck for the scan!

Well I am CD9, only 5 days til ov! I am getting quite excited at getting back on the ttc wagon :D
We shall see what next year brings
x


----------



## puppymom32

Awesome new Lou Lou FXXX for you this cycle.

Kimmy yeah for ovulating soon. 

BK sorry you are feeling drained. glad the numbers are good. 

Gonna wait to test again until Friday tested yeterday and BFN but was only 11dpo so due on Thur if no witch gonna test Friday.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

thanks girls, it seems to have stopped so i think its just what i was told to expect... i tell ya ya never stop worrying do ya lol

Hope everythings ok?

BK so pleased to hear your levels are raising thats great news!!

Puppysmom good luck with testing x


----------



## puppymom32

great news shell's I knew everything would be ok.


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Awww...

Shells good for you! I'm so happy the scare has subsided so now concentrate on getting some rest.

BK...awesome news about the number and the progesterone also! Woohoo...Here comes baby! And OH and I will be fine on the break. I just told him I'm premenstrual so for the next week I'm right and he's wrong and he shook his head and continued on his video games. Issue solved :) *I'm bossy I know*

I'm 9dpo feeling 50/50 this cycle. Got some promising symptoms but nothing to right home about. My back is killing me and these cramps are not letting up. The only other thing I've noticed and this is weird but, for the past 2 days or so I've been having a unexplainable attraction to water. As in, I want to be IN IT! I want to shower or take a bath 4-5 timesa day, like I can't feel clean enough. I keep feeling smelling and greasy...so I dunno what that's all about?


----------



## KimmyB

Fingers crossed for you mrshuse.

Glad you're feeling much better Shells!!

Fingers crossed for tomorrow Puppymom!

Well, I'm having a few twinges low down on my left side and with ov only a few days away I'm guessing i'm gona ov from that side (tubeless!)
So maybe i'm already out for my first month ttc :cry:
Ah well, try and look on the positive, i'll be another month away from when i had the methotrexate so that can only be a good thing.
x


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Aww Kimmie don't feel bad. I seem to O more on my left side too, which is my bad side and I cant figure out why. I started taking soy because it helps you in the same way as clomid and my Dr. explained that means I may O on BOTH sides every month which basically 1. increases my chances for twins (SO WHAT WHO CARES!!!!???? lol) and 2. I don't only have a chance every other month at catching an egg. So it will happen when it's time, just try to relax and enjoy BD as much as you can...it's always fun to do!


----------



## mrshuse8pound

And as for me. Well today I wake up feeling not preggo at all *super sad face* I feel very premenstrual. Which is weird because with me I feel fine in the day then around 4pm I get exhausted. Like walking dead exhausted. Even OH committed yesterday he was mad at me for how much I slept. I was soooo tired. Then the cramps. Now I don't mind the cramps if it means my little bean is getting snug in place but cramping for 10 whole days and then at the end of it that WITCH still shows up???!!! That's just not fair.

I mentioned about my attraction to water...the only other thing I can note is my boobies are different this month. Normally my pre-AF is a burning, almost stinging type of pain I feel this month it's been like achy boobs if that makes sense. Not tingly but just achy and heavy. Blah! I just feel weird and now I'm ready for this month to be over with because I just don't like feeling like this when I'm not even sure I'm gonna get my :bfp:.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Kimmy B.... get bedding anyway cuse i will tell ya why, i was convinced the cycle i got my bfp that id ovulated from my tubeless side, turns out i ended up ovulating from both!! i was getting the pains from my left side (tubless) then day of ovulation for the first time ever i felt it from both sides!! so dont give up Hope.

Mrshuse8pound, i hope your symptoms persist and it sounds hopeful so far, altho i was just like you, wasnt convinced i was and almost thought the symptoms were in my head... well they obviously were not lol good luck xx


----------



## KimmyB

Will do Shells, thanks for that! It's just so easy to lose hope (as everyone on this thread knows) I know I should relax and enjoy it but I so want to be pregnant again, I loved that feeling and only had it for a week! I know the consultant said I could get pregnant from either side but I find that so hard to wrap my head around!

Mrshuse I think your symptoms sound hopeful also! Do you plan to test?


----------



## cyclura

mrshuse8pound said:


> I started taking soy because it helps you in the same way as clomid and my Dr. explained that means I may O on BOTH sides every month

This is interesting as I do not O every month so I may ask about this to see if I can get an eggy out of my Ovary every month :thumbup:


----------



## mrshuse8pound

@Cyclura, I would definately ask your doctor. Soy doesn't work for everyone but I O every month and it works fine for me. Doesn't screw up my cycles or anything so check into something that may give your ovaries a jump start.

@Kimmy not planning on testing until AF is good and late!!! Which would be the 23rd which would put me at about 3 days late and that's the longest I've ever gone without her rearing her stupid, unwanted, Medusa, "who-got-beat-with-the-ugly-stick" head!


----------



## KimmyB

Let us know the result mrshuse!! Fingers crossed for you. That soy doe sound interesting...


----------



## puppymom32

Witch got me yesterday as planned. I think I may also try soy as i have heard that it is a lot more friendly on the body than clomid. The clomid didnt work for me. Good Luck Mrshuse.


----------



## bklove

How does the soy work? Is it just incorporating it into your diet or an actual pill? I really wasn't convinced about the ovulating on both sides bit either, still not. But when I tried to raise it to the present dude he had other ideas anyway (which have worked out well so far) and really didn't entertain my concern.


----------



## puppymom32

I think it is better to take it as a pill. Most people I know take it cycle day 3-7 similar to how you do clomid. I think its only half as stong as clomid though so most start out on 100 mg where they start u on 50 mg of clomid.


----------



## mrshuse8pound

@ Kimmy :kiss: Thanks for the well wishes!
@ Puppy OH BOO!!!! :hugs: Sorry AF found you this month to she's a sneaky one! I say give the soy a good try because if you have regular periods and stay within the recommended dosage then it MAY help and yes it is friendly than Clomid BUT you do still get sideeffects (mine are crucial headaches I can't get rid of no matter what)
@BK and anyone else wondering....Puppysmom summed it up well. The soy stimulates estrogen production which in turn jump starts your ovaries. BUT it jumpstarts both of them so just like clomid you run greater risk of multiples but for ONE tubers like US it helps ensure that everymonth no matter what you should be getting an egg produced on your good side.

I tried it last month for the first time and I only took 80mgs which they are sold at like Walmart in 20mg tablets. You take either CD's 1-5, 3-7 or 5-9. I take them 3-7 because my periods are usually around 28-30 days. I feel the O pains on both sides but my left side is always more prominent (not my good side).

Be careful though if you are prone to cyst with how much you take. You shouldn't be exceeding over 200mg and I've seen some ladies go higher but I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## mrshuse8pound

and as for me I feel good today. My sxs are:

-upset stomach still in the evenings after 4pm. i feel like did when i had a stomach ulcer and threw up all the time which means it doesn't feel good
-fatigue. unable to really make it through the day without a good nap usually around the time my stomach starts acting up.
-boobs are achy BUT not tingly like they are every cycle. usually my nips start hurting right after O but not this month. they just feel full and they ache.
-no appetite which I'm a huge PMS eater...gobble gobble. now i'm okay with 1 meal a day but force to eat more.
-my mouth! all i can say is it feels like consistent YUCK mouth. i can brush a million times a day and it still feels filthy
-gas. sorry tmi but it's really bad.
-and the clincher is last night while DTD I had EWCM instead of thick and creamy which I always have before AF. It was pretty abundant and not runny but like the sticky kind like kind of creamy but eggwhite (clear). weird.

so i got 2 more days before I'm due for AF to show...she better not be pulling a nasty joke on me this month!


----------



## zero7

I have taken soy this cycle (first time using it). My pills are 35mg each so I took three on days 3-7. I'm on day 12 today and can feel my body gearing up for ovulation already! 

I will keep you posted ladies on any side effects etc etc. xxxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

yeah hope they work for both of you. I am going to stop and get some tonight. Cant wait to give them a try.


----------



## puppymom32

mrshuse8pound said:


> and as for me I feel good today. My sxs are:
> 
> -upset stomach still in the evenings after 4pm. i feel like did when i had a stomach ulcer and threw up all the time which means it doesn't feel good
> -fatigue. unable to really make it through the day without a good nap usually around the time my stomach starts acting up.
> -boobs are achy BUT not tingly like they are every cycle. usually my nips start hurting right after O but not this month. they just feel full and they ache.
> -no appetite which I'm a huge PMS eater...gobble gobble. now i'm okay with 1 meal a day but force to eat more.
> -my mouth! all i can say is it feels like consistent YUCK mouth. i can brush a million times a day and it still feels filthy
> -gas. sorry tmi but it's really bad.
> -and the clincher is last night while DTD I had EWCM instead of thick and creamy which I always have before AF. It was pretty abundant and not runny but like the sticky kind like kind of creamy but eggwhite (clear). weird.
> 
> so i got 2 more days before I'm due for AF to show...she better not be pulling a nasty joke on me this month!

Nice symptoms I hope she stays away sweetie. I will keep her her with me for the moment so she wont come and visit you.


----------



## mrshuse8pound

puppymom32 said:


> mrshuse8pound said:
> 
> 
> and as for me I feel good today. My sxs are:
> 
> -upset stomach still in the evenings after 4pm. i feel like did when i had a stomach ulcer and threw up all the time which means it doesn't feel good
> -fatigue. unable to really make it through the day without a good nap usually around the time my stomach starts acting up.
> -boobs are achy BUT not tingly like they are every cycle. usually my nips start hurting right after O but not this month. they just feel full and they ache.
> -no appetite which I'm a huge PMS eater...gobble gobble. now i'm okay with 1 meal a day but force to eat more.
> -my mouth! all i can say is it feels like consistent YUCK mouth. i can brush a million times a day and it still feels filthy
> -gas. sorry tmi but it's really bad.
> -and the clincher is last night while DTD I had EWCM instead of thick and creamy which I always have before AF. It was pretty abundant and not runny but like the sticky kind like kind of creamy but eggwhite (clear). weird.
> 
> so i got 2 more days before I'm due for AF to show...she better not be pulling a nasty joke on me this month!
> 
> Nice symptoms I hope she stays away sweetie. I will keep her her with me for the moment so she wont come and visit you.Click to expand...


Aww now that's called taking one for the Team! Team One Tubers! :flower:


----------



## zero7

mrshuse8pound said:


> and as for me I feel good today. My sxs are:
> 
> -upset stomach still in the evenings after 4pm. i feel like did when i had a stomach ulcer and threw up all the time which means it doesn't feel good
> -fatigue. unable to really make it through the day without a good nap usually around the time my stomach starts acting up.
> -boobs are achy BUT not tingly like they are every cycle. usually my nips start hurting right after O but not this month. they just feel full and they ache.
> -no appetite which I'm a huge PMS eater...gobble gobble. now i'm okay with 1 meal a day but force to eat more.
> -my mouth! all i can say is it feels like consistent YUCK mouth. i can brush a million times a day and it still feels filthy
> -gas. sorry tmi but it's really bad.
> -and the clincher is last night while DTD I had EWCM instead of thick and creamy which I always have before AF. It was pretty abundant and not runny but like the sticky kind like kind of creamy but eggwhite (clear). weird.
> 
> so i got 2 more days before I'm due for AF to show...she better not be pulling a nasty joke on me this month!

Your symptoms look really promising!! Hope the witch stays away. xxx


----------



## mrshuse8pound

awww thanks so much Zero I hope she stays away also I don't know how much longer I can keep at this TTC! I say that every month, throw down my wine glass and proclaim "that's it I'm through" but then I'm right back at it again. But I'm ready for my :bfp: and some new baby things and new baby SMELL....mmmmm :cloud9:


----------



## Olivia2

Hi ladies.

mrshuse8pound so close now. I hope you get a BFP for Christmas.

I am still about. Got to run. Its my DD's 9th Birthday and we are about to go to the pool and waterslides.


----------



## bklove

Go team go! I had a lot of gas last week myself and lots of wetness, I was starting to think I had a leaky bladder:) Still tired but not as much, and a little pelvic ache here and there, and sensitive nipples at times but nothing else. Somedays I honestly do wish for more symptoms. In 3 days though we find out whats up though at our first scan.


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Hi Olivia and Happy Belated Birthday to your daugther! Wow it's warm enough for pools and waterslides? Here is like 35 degrees so I wish it were that warm! And thanks for the well wishes!

@bklove...aww poo! I know it sucks that you want more symptoms but be careful what you wish for. Because when they hit sometimes they hit like a sledgehammer...lol. But I'm happy you're still feeling good for the most part and can't wait to hear/see the results of your first scan!!!


----------



## Olivia2

mrshuse8pound I am in Australia and its very hot and dry here at the moment. Its summer and we are in drought. My daughter had a lovely B'day. Can't believe she is 9 and she is telling me she is half way to 18!


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Olivia2 said:


> mrshuse8pound I am in Australia and its very hot and dry here at the moment. Its summer and we are in drought. My daughter had a lovely B'day. Can't believe she is 9 and she is telling me she is half way to 18!

Wow! She's going too fast! LOL That's cute though glad she had a great birthday! :flower:


----------



## mrshuse8pound

And I am OUT :cry:

Just went to the bathroom and have pink CM so she was sneaky this month but she will be here in the morning. I had UNBELIEVABLE symptoms this month so I'm having issues with progesterone and need to get back on my vitamins, which I will do starting tomorrow. When I slack on them I get horrible spotting and cycles where my hormones are all over. Cycles that I stick to my vitamins I don't go through all of this, especially the fatigue part.

So as of now I will keep going but it's ben 27 months so I'm 99.9 percent positive that my ONLY good tube is not open. I have not conceived or had a pregnancy in 13 years and I've had my tubes reversed for over 2 years. So as much as it pains me I'm going to have to have the conversation with DH after the holidays about IVF. He's already spoken to me about taking advanced pay with his job to pay off our credit cards and if so then we will have enough to go through at least 2 cycles through the military. So....onto Plan B!


----------



## puppymom32

Aww babe hope she really didnt get you. If she did big hugs. Can they possible do another HSG to see if the one tube is open before you try IVF? Maybe a Lap just to look around and see how things are? I know how frustrating it is waiting.


----------



## puppymom32

BK,
So excited for your first scan. Please let us know how it goes sending you lots of sticky dust. I know everything will be fine.


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Puppy...well, I am going to have a HSG the first of the year. I never had one after my tubal reversal and I regret it because now, in hindsight, I've wasted 2 years on something I may have found out and could've moved straight to IVF. On the other hand, I was not in the relationship with DH at that time so I'm glad I didn't conceive (wrong person YKWIM?). I don't want anymore LAPS because I'm afraid of scar tissue, so I will check into the HSG but in the meantime start pursuing IVF also because the military has a bit of a waiting list to get in for treatment!

So it's okay, she found me full fledge this morning like I knew she would. For some odd reason though I'm in excellent spirits though and looking forward to giving it another try this month. But with me upping my vitamin dose, I won't get so many horrible pre-AF symptoms this time.

O


----------



## bklove

Scan went well, the sac is in the uterus which is great, first time in so many times that i've seen that. Thank God. So next week we'll see what pops up. Keep me in your thoughts guys, i'm definitely still holding my breath. This is definitely not easy, but i'm filled with hope. I'm so proud of my tube!

Mrshuse i'm glad you are getting the test done. Don't worry about what time has passed, atleast you are moving towards potential answers.


----------



## mrshuse8pound

@BK good for you!!! And yes wait til the next scan but this bean is sticking I just know it!


----------



## Minimin

Merry Christmas to you lovely ladies. Heres to 2010 bringing us lots of health and happiness
Minimin xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi ladies

Just popped over to wish you all a very Merry Christmas and hope you have a lovely day. xxx


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Happy Holidays to all!

Babydust to those of us still TTC and Sticky Vibes to those in the 9 month wait!


----------



## Olivia2

So pleased to here your scan went well BKLove.
Merry Christmas to everyone. I have only just got home hence why I have been so quiet. 
Bring on 2010 and a baby for us all I say lol


----------



## cyclura

I hope all you lovely ladies had a lovely Xmas :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

Hope you ladies had a wonderful Holiday. Glad to hear things are going well for our Pg ladies and FXX for a great 2010 for us all.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi ladies, hoping everyone is well?....

I went for another scan yesterday as that bleeding around the sac started again got i was worried but baby is fine however, VERY confused.com cuse baby measuring a week behind??... id not have worried if it hadnt been for the 6wk scan showing me bang on dates, how can another scan 3 weeks later show baby behind by a whole 7-8 days?? hope its nothing to worry about. 

All the best for 2010, and hope it brings you all your bfps and much happiness xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Shell's I know its hard but try not to worry. I have heard lots of stories of babies developing at different rates in the early stages. So one week u may go and be behind and the next one you are back up to normal. When is you next scan scheduled for? I am sure all will be fine.


----------



## bklove

Shells are you on progesterone? I have everything crossed that the baby is just taking his time but doing well.
Hope you all had a good holiday? Mines was BUSY, finally get to relax a little today, and the icening on the cake- we say our little rumpshakers heartbeat today:) Still cautious about it, but very excited and thankful. Please keep me in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi BK no im not on progesterone, yeh i heard that too puppysmum so hopefully thats all it is! 

Still feeling sick alot yet putting on so much weight grrr lol

Hope everyone has a happy new year!!! all the best and babydust for 2010 xx


----------



## cyclura

Happy New Year to the lovely ladies in here, may all the TTC ladies get their BFPs soon and the pregnant ladies have a lovely pregnancy :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Hey Ladies I wonder if anyone of you can help please!!

First off I have had an ectopic pregnancy back in Sept 09. It was removed along with my right tube. I am now at a 10% higher risk of suffering another one. I have to be closely monitored if I am pregnant again to ensure it is detected early should another ectopic be the case.

I am about four days late for AF- I am on 16dpo today. I tested dpo 9, 12, & 14 of which the latter two gave me faint positives. When I went to the nurse on 12dpo she tested and got a BFN. As I wasnt late for AF (AF due 14dpo) she said to return today-which I did and again she has a BFN at 16dpo. I was expecting to be monitored as I am at risk of another ectopic and instead was told to come back next week!!! Surely this is not the way to monitor and Ectopic pregnancy sufferer? I will be about 5w3d then. I started to spot bleed and then proper bleed by this time the last time with my ectopic so I am wondering if this is what they are waiting to see happens? What is the normal protocol now? Has anyone else had this happen? 

Also can my hCG be so low that it is isnt detect at 4w 3d and still be a health viable pregnancy. This has too many hallmarks of m ectopic and it is so hard to keep it all together and not worry. I would have thought- and partly was given the impression I would be closely monitored as soon as I was late for AF- despite me having faint positives last week I was sent away- told to come back next week and referred then. Now they tell me to go back a week later?????

On another note:
I have only used superdrug tests to test at home- I have some digital Clear Blue ones but am holding out on using them as it seems pointless if the Doc/Nurse are going to wait until their brand gives a positive. Also I am wondering as my Doc was the one who sent me for bloods first when I last was pregnant with the EP. I dont want to Pee anyone off (namely the nurse- she is lovely) but shall I just make an appointment to see the Doctor on Monday morning rather than the nurse?

Too boot, I am not really feeling any symptoms now- No sore boobs- slight on the edges but think that is the underwiring in my bra- I dont have weird tastes, twinges and tweaks are getting less and I am sleeping less at night- Could I know be going through a chemical/mmc and hence the nurse' test was negative. I havent done a hpt as yet today and mow FMU has gone-(nurse) so will wait until tomorrow if I do one. Starting to think it is probably best to wait it out and not poas anymore. Have any of you ladies had a healthy happy pregnancy with no symptoms at around 4w???

If you can help or have any idea what I should do please help.

Thanks ladies- I feel better for having ranted a little.

Minimin


----------



## bklove

Its hard to know where the pregnancy is for a few weeks, the ectopic can mimic a normal pregnancy. Mines did with normal hcg until week 6 when a scan showed it wasn't in the uterus, a scan at 5 weeks didn't really pick up anything. So I want to say you are ok if you go back at 5 weeks. And you can take a test just to confirm it for yourself, and then let them know if its + and push for the blood test which is a good way to monitor things. They should do it every 2 days to see how its rising, thats a good way to follow up until they can do a scan. Hope that helps. 

I know its hard not to worry. They told me the same closely monitored business, but really there is so much they can do but monitor bloods until the scan. I hope this works out well for you :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

I agree with BK at this stage it is really to early for them to tell. One thing as I am sure you know if you feel any pain then get to the hospital. With both of my ectopics they were not noticed until 6+ weeks on the scan. FXX for you its just a stubborn bubba in the right place.


----------



## bklove

puppymom have you done any immune testing? I was looking back at the 2 ectopics and the chemical and I remember the dr dude telling me that is sometimes an indicator of a killer cell issue because its not found in the tube where the baby will be safe to grow, but in the uterus it will end up as a chemical because thats where the nk cells are and it attacks the embryo.


----------



## Minimin

poppymom32 and bklove, thanks!
I know it is a waiting game. I am just shocked they didnt suggest a blood test today and again later in the week. I am a biologist and I know it doesnt take much to get the test had hCG quantitative done. They would have had the result within the hour if they needed it. I am planning to see the doctor directly later this week.


----------



## puppymom32

bklove said:


> puppymom have you done any immune testing? I was looking back at the 2 ectopics and the chemical and I remember the dr dude telling me that is sometimes an indicator of a killer cell issue because its not found in the tube where the baby will be safe to grow, but in the uterus it will end up as a chemical because thats where the nk cells are and it attacks the embryo.

 Not yet but I am going to consider doing that I just wanna try one more time because mine are about 50% in the tube and the other 50% out of the tube we wanna see what happens next. That is definetly one of the next steps.


----------



## puppymom32

Minimin said:


> poppymom32 and bklove, thanks!
> I know it is a waiting game. I am just shocked they didnt suggest a blood test today and again later in the week. I am a biologist and I know it doesnt take much to get the test had hCG quantitative done. They would have had the result within the hour if they needed it. I am planning to see the doctor directly later this week.

Minimin,
I agree the hCG would have definetly given you a better feeling of where things stand. Any time I have had a BFP they have always done the hCG just to see where we stand. Best of luck hun.


----------



## bklove

Sounds like a plan puppy mom. I guess like minimin it still matters where it ends up, but definitly look into it though. 

Minimin I really isn't that hard to do the blood test, and its not like they pay for it. Hopefully the doctor will work with you better than the nurse.


----------



## Minimin

Hey Poppymum and BKLove
Well the saga continues. I called yesterday to make a doc appointment and the doc answered and told me a letter to get Bloods done would be at the surgery for me. I went to the surgery, collected the letter and made my way to the hospital. Here I was told results would be ready the following day. Today I had the doctors receptionist call and tell me there would be a letter to get an ultrasound done. I asked if I needed it today and she said as soon as possible. As I am 4w 5d I am well aware there is a very high chance there is nothing they will see on the scan.
I asked the receptionist to tell me the hCG number and she said "oh your pregnant!" I wanted so say "yeah hun I know- I want to know the figure to understand my risk of another ectopic. The Doctor came out and said that it was early and she wasnt sure if Obs would take me and I would have to go down- what kind of SOP is that?

The scan was ticked to be at Obs and gyn department which concerned me as I thought it would be at the EPU- hence me asking if I was required to go now as at 1pm I knew it would be closed . I went along to O and G (9-5 opening times) and the receptionist said she cant book me in until 12 weeks!? I explained my history and she spoke to someone senior to her and they said 'No' plain and simple, if was not exhibiting any symptoms they wouldnt see me!!!!! i was gobsmacked not to mention furious! I call my surgery and the receptionist there speaks to the doctor and she says 'if they wont do a scan THERE IS NOTHING THEY CAN DO"???? err WTF!!!

I then suggest the EPU and the receptionist KINDLY informs me I can try them. I thought it was their job to do this NOT MINE!

I didnt get a scan done. Have to go to the EPU tomorrow but the receptionist there hardly glanced at my forms so I am sure the tick for obs and gyn will cause problems tomorrow and I will be sent home again. Seriously- is this how person at risk of a serious condition is treated?

I am so angry and disappointed that we are not taken seriously. I would have thought a risk was something they would listen to but unless we are bleeding or in pain they dont want to know.

So annoyed right now- I dont know what else to say.

Oh and I forgot to actually tell you my FMU with a digital said pregnant 1-2 and I had a hCG of 61 from yesterdays bloods.
:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## puppymom32

Aww babes that sounds so horrible. Sometimes I am so glad I live in the states. Seems like it is so much easier over here to just be seen and treated. Maybe you are gonna have to tell them you are having pain and hurry their buts up just so you can have piece of mind. I am sure you are having some kind of crampy stretchy pain anyways right??? So it wouldnt be a total lie. So glad they finally did the blood are they gonna do another one to compare it with. I am not sure but I think the 1-2 would be in line with what the blood test show. Keep us posted praying all goes ok for you.
Amy


----------



## Minimin

puppymom32 said:


> Aww babes that sounds so horrible. Sometimes I am so glad I live in the states. Seems like it is so much easier over here to just be seen and treated. Maybe you are gonna have to tell them you are having pain and hurry their buts up just so you can have piece of mind. I am sure you are having some kind of crampy stretchy pain anyways right??? So it wouldnt be a total lie. So glad they finally did the blood are they gonna do another one to compare it with. I am not sure but I think the 1-2 would be in line with what the blood test show. Keep us posted praying all goes ok for you.
> Amy

Thanks Puppymom32- I think they are moody this side of the pond as we have a "dusting" of snow! LOL- I lived in Baltimore for 5 years and had better service there. Here they just are soooooo grumpy and Darn rude!

I may have to have some cramps- have had some- all the time- some niggly tugs and pulls on either side so I may say it tomorrow when I get to the Early Pregnancy Unit- That is IF the snow holds off :)

Thanks for keeping on reassuring me
Lots of love
:dust:


----------



## bklove

Sheesh, I was thinking the same thing as puppymom in terms of being in the states...has me a bit concerned about the health care changes they are trying to make here I hope it doesn't complicate care as in what happend with you today. What a mess, :hugs:. Now inhale and regroup! I think you are still ok with those numbers, my first beta was around that I believe at that point, and its still early to tell where its located. Repeating the bloods in 48 hours to monitor the rise is your best bet. If you can't get the scan, which it is early for, push for the bloods or pull the pain card if you have to, but I think it may be to early anyway, so maybe save that for week 5.


----------



## Minimin

Ladies- I have ahd more blood work this morning and it came back as 38- down from tuesday so I am at the beginnings of a miscarriage, I am shocked and numb right now. First and ectopic and then this. I dont know what to say or do.


----------



## KimmyB

Minimin I am so sorry :hugs: I know nothing I can say can make you feel better but you'll be in my thoughts 
x


----------



## puppymom32

Min,
So sorry babes. Big Hugs. I know how rough it is if u need anyone to talk to I am here.


----------



## bklove

I know how difficult it can be to process and i'm so sorry. We are here for you though, so feel free to vent and do what you need to get through this :hug:


----------



## zero7

So sorry to hear this min. Sending big hugs. xxxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi everyone! remember me?? lol... just wanted to pop on see how ya all doing?...

Minimin, ive just read your story and wanted to say how sorry i am and send big hugs your way xxx

Girls the mistery to my story last week of baby measuring small has been solved today!, i went for a scan and i have a rectroverted uterus! so basically my uterus tilts back hense why they couldnt see baby well... never had this with the boys so its a new thing thats happened... but very strange.. anyway main thing is baby fine and internally saw it measuring on dates (well minus a couple days) but nothing to worry about.... phewwwww x


----------



## Olivia2

Shell'sAngels that is great everything is going well with bubs. I too have a retroverted uterus. A very badly retroverted one apparently. Even when I was 60kilos (I am 6foot tall) they had a job to find my uterus and I didn't have a ml of fat (wish I could say that now) so its dildo-cam for me (transvaginal ultrasound) 

Minimin I am so sorry. 

Some of You are talking snow that so weird for me. I have only seen snow once and its like almost 50degrees here (celcius) its so hot and yuck.

I tested and BFN for me. Kind of over the whole ttc thing. Its really getting me down the hole not getting pregnant bit. Oh well only 4 cycles left til we embark on the IVF journey.


----------



## KimmyB

Shells!! I've been thinking about you! So glad everything is OK with you and beany :D Keep popping in and letting us know how it's going, don't disappear!!

Olivia :hugs: so sorry BFN. I hope things work out for you. I've heard of a few women who were due to go in for IVF and like the day before got their natural BFP :shrug: Also the snow is really thick here! Not even bothered to dig my car out since Tuesday as the minor roads are so treachorous!

Hope everyone else is OK?

As for me I'm onto cycle 2 as af entered the building on Monday, booooo! I just knew we'd not done it that time tho, just didn't feel pregnant. Got myself really down in the dumps aswell so it's all new PMA for me this cycle. It will happen!
x


----------



## puppymom32

Shell's Great news. So happy you have an answer how strange. 

Olivia and Kimmy so sorry AF got you. FXXX for next cycle. 

Still waiting game for me not gonna test until Friday. We will see.


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck Puppymom! FX for you!


----------



## Olivia2

puppymom32 praying you get a BFP when you test. It was your turn years ago. AF hasn't got me but I am definately not pregnant. 14DPO so I am sure stupid witch will be here tomorrow. Onwards and upwards I guess.


----------



## puppymom32

Pretty sure she is coming today had pinkish brown CM this morning so sure she is coming 2 days early too. Good luck to the rest of you. Olivia dont give up hope yet no witch still hope.


----------



## bklove

Shells you are so not forgotten, and congrats on a mystery solved!...definitly funky though, didn't know the uterus can just turn itself like that. But yippie! I'm so happy for you, I know its a major relief. Hey do you still get funky pain/feeling on the no tube side? Once in awhile I'm just aware of that side and I was wondering if anyone else has expereinced that while preggers. 

Olivia2, it can be disappointing, but don't give up. Lawd I had may disappointments then there it was, right when I thought I wasn't even ovulating on the remaining side.I'm holding on to hope for all of my fellow one tubers!

Once you choose hope, anything's possible. ~Christopher Reeve


----------



## puppymom32

So she is here full force. Think I am gonna just stop trying anything for a while so devastated right now. Feel like it is never gonna happen. Probably just more sad then normal because I will be 33 next Monday. Feel like I am running out of time. My mom had a hysterectomy at 33 and my grandmother at 30 both for ovarian cancer. Just feel like I am on borrowed time.


----------



## Olivia2

puppymom32 sorry AF got you and you are feeling devastated at the moment. I am praying that your BFP is here NOW but then of course it will have to be next month so I will pray for that. I really admire your strength. I have been ttc for 18months now and to be honest I am a complete mess. So over it and I just don't know how other's do it. Stupid AF got me also as I was expecting. 
I am starting to think of giving up to be honest but I don't know how to do that. When the last year and abit has been concerntrating on every sign of possible O, pregnancy, AF, fertile sign etc how do you just forget about it? That longing to have another child wont go away and DH wouldn't let me give up either without it costing my marriage. I am just thinking if this keeps going on how do you give up or even have a break!


----------



## puppymom32

Not sure Olivia its gonna be really hard but I guess the first step is to stop the things that you can stop like charting and OPK's and writing down when u have sex and when AF starts and stops. I am defiently gonna need a hobby or I think I will go crazy.


----------



## Blue12

Hey puppymom so sorry about af and the general devastation.* I know we have been on a break since july while waiting for ivf - and my new hobby is the gym - it is my only survival!:hugs:


----------



## Olivia2

Thanks Puppymom for the suggestions. I think before we start IVF/ICSI if we do I need a break to get my head in a better place. Then if that doesn't work I think I'll have to think of something else. The way I feel I couldn't go through that stress when I feel how I do. I am not giving up yet seeing as the Dye studies was suppose to give us the best chance of concieving on our own within 6months but I do feel that I am reaching the end of my teather. For now anyway. Maybe AF is making me more emotional then I could be.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi guys!

Puppysmom im so sorry af got you gosh i really hope it happens for you soon i keep coming back to check!!

thank you everyone and BK yes i do sometimes have that pain still and when i would have been due af i get it mainly lol odd....

Olivia - wow ive found a fello rectro uterus lol.... thats so interesting that you have it too i am still to find someone so thats great to know im not completely alone! can i ask being this the first time my uterus has decided to dip and fall back so to speak lol.... what about your 12 week and 20 week scans were they ok for you was it just tranginal ultrasounds in the early stages you had to have?... cuse they reckon when the uterus hits 12 weeks it raises above the pelvis and i should be fine but i wonder if i will still have a uterus further back?? its fasinating but frustrating cuse i cant get baby on doopler either because of it lol...

Oh my 12 week scan is late, having it on the 28th boo more time to wait lol i should be 13 weeks plus xx

Love and babydust to all xxx


----------



## bklove

Oh :hug: puppymom and Olivia2. It is hard to keep going but I like the idea of giving the opk's and things like that a break, that can be time consuming and add to the disappointment. Stay hopeful and keep knocking boots;) and that may be all you need, who knows. You can always think up creative ways to take the stress of the relationship and spice up everything else. 
Hmmmmm, lets see, what do you guys think are some "fun" ways to switch things up:) ??


----------



## Olivia2

Shell'sAngels I think the rate of retroverted uterus is about 1 in every 4 people or 1 in 8 or something. Its actually pretty common although alot of people don't know what theres is. Sometimes you can tell on papsmear or from u/s but not always. Also I haven't heard of someone having an anteverted uterus (most common) that suddenly becomes retroverted. I'd say you have always had the retroverted one and its only just been picked up.
My scans from 8weeks onwards have been abdominal ones except with my DD I should have been 9weeks pregnant but it come back at 7wks1day which was definately way off. Then when I went in labour they thought she was premature based on that scan but at 36weeks (from that scan) she popped out a healthy term 8lb so I think that early scan got it wrong and I was actually 9weeks like I thought. Then the scan I had at 18weeks said she was 23weeks in size which put her 5wks ahead of what the early scan said she should have been if that makes sense. I bet I was right all along. They tried to stop the labour but it didn't work and she was born 2hrs later. 

Me just waiting for stupid AF to leave the building. Of to work soon so tired.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

thanks for that Olivia, i assure you i know it is odd but i had a perfectly normal uterus with the boys as i had early scans with them too due to the ectopic i had 4 infact with Harvey, 3 of which were adominal and my uterus was perfectly normal then, its very odd that this has happened this time. I had the same problem at 9wks i was measuring 7wks4d and i knew i wasnt and thats when they went internal to prove that infact i was what i said i was!... also with ds2 i heard his heartbeat on the doopler at 10wks this one i still cant find at almost 12 weeks and im sure thats cuse of my 'backwards' uterus! i find it all very bizarre that it seems to be like this all of a sudden! I just hope it 'pops' out abit for my 13 weeks scan and dont put me behind again cuse i know dam well my dates are correct lol... its so frustrating. xx


----------



## Olivia2

Interesting Shell's angels. From working with Obstetricians and Gynos for the last 5yrs I had never heard of it changing. I always thought it was how it is from birth. I didn't think its possible but I have a doula friend who said the same about her's. She said her's was "normal" then now is backwards. Maybe it can happen after pregnancy as your uterus stretches so I guess it doesn't exactly go back to the way it was before pregnancy. She is having baby no6 so her's should be stretched lol. I know my back the front one has never caused me any problems except finding it lol Maybe thats why I am not pregnant. Maybe the sperm can't find it lol

Not much to report on my side. CD7 for me and AF is starting to leave yeah. Another week before I am even slightly fertile and about 11days or something till I should O again. Come on left side follicle grow grow. I worked out if I did get pregnant this cycle I could wrap the test up and give it to DH for Valentines day. Then bubs would be due around our wedding anniversary. How its nice to hope. 

Hope my fellow one tubers are going well. Growing your babies or like me growing a follicle thats soon to be made into a baby.


----------



## KimmyB

Hi Olivia, you sound more positive, i'm glad :hugs:
I'm around 4dpo (ov came early this cycle so my ticker is wrong :wacko:) not that I'm complaining! I began this cycle with amazing PMA but now that I'm in the 2ww it is dwindling...We'll see what happens but I don't think this month is it unfortunately.


----------



## puppymom32

Hey Olivia we are cycle buddies this month I am on CD 8 today my ticker is messed up to as AF came early last cycle. Hope my L follies are growing nice and big too. I just wish I had a magic xray to see what side it is each month so I know when to be excited and when not to. FXX for both of us this month.

Kimmy,
Dont give up hope I know the 2WW sucks but try and remain positive. FXX for you hun.


----------



## Olivia2

KimmyB hope the TWW flies and you get a BFP. The TWW is my fav part of my cycle. Probably because its the shortest. Its not even much longer then my stupid AF.
I have just come to except that I will be miserable when AF arrives for a few days and so be it. Then once I am over it I feel more positive about a new cycle. I feel much more positive now then I did a few days ago. I am not excepting a BFP but its nice to hope and know I have another shot at it soonish. When AF arrives it feels like such a long way away. Just hope DH can fill his purpose this cycle. We had a problem with that last cycle when I needed it the most he wasn't overly interested. 
Puppymom glad to be cycle buddies. Hope it brings us our BFP or at least you. Will have everything crossed for you.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi ladies!...

Olivia thats what the consultant said to me sometimes it stretches and boy my last one was a 10lber lol so could be why hehehehe...

Hope everyones well?? still keep coming back waiting to see these bfp's!!!

Got my scan on monday... hoping everything is ok and get a nice pic to share!  will keep ya updated xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Shell's congrate on almost being 13 weeks. How exciting cant wait to see your scan pic.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi ladies

I thought i best come update you now im feeling a little more able too. Its not good news for me.

Monday i went for my scan we saw a beautiful baby all looked great, i was measuring ahead at 13 weeks and the sonographer then asked us to do a internal... at this point i assumed it was because of my rectroverted uterus it was harder to see...anyway she scanned us left the room for me to get dressed and asked us to wait in the room.

She returned and broke the news that the baby wasnt looking great, it had 5mm of fluid around it and that i was at extremely high risks of a chromozone defect how bad we do not know, i was then packed off to Bristol hopsital (2 and half hours away) on the tuesday to have a second opinon. They also agreed that there was alot of fluid and offered us 3 options, 1. to do nothing. 2. to have a CVS and take some of the placenta and try and determind what the problem is. or 3. to terminate. 

At this point we were in bits.... we decided after alot of crying that we would have the CVS even though it holds a slight chance of m/c we needed to know. Unfortunetly that wasnt easy, they couldnt perform the CVS due to my rectroverted uterus and placenta position and if they did it would have harmed me. So we were no further foward.

We got hom last night after very little sleep went to bed and i woke up at 4am this morning in what i can only discribe as a 'pool' of water/bloody type stuff. I thought that this was it, in a way without sounding awful, i felt this terrible decision was taken out of our hands and we had lost the baby... however after a hospital visit our little monkey is still in there bouncing around and very determind to stay there!!

After this it made our decision easier, we have decided to continue the pregnancy for a few more weeks and have the Amnio which will determind the full extent of what we are facing, the odds are against us we have a 10% chance of a healthy baby but i cannot terminate without knowing the full reasons behind why this has happened and what is wrong with bubba.

We are completely devestated, i feel punished and i will have to be induced to have this baby as its too late for a normal termination, i cant beleive i have to go thro this again.... i keep trying to stay possitive but its not looking good. 

Sorry to bring bad news but you ladies have been so great to me i wanted to update you all. 
xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Shell's oh honey I am so sorry that you are having to go through this. How horrible and scary. I will be praying for a miracle and that all goes ok. I think you made the right decision in just waiting for now to see what happens. I really really hope that all turns out ok. Big Hugs and we are here if you need anything.


----------



## Josiejo

Got my :bfp::cloud9::happydance:

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Soooooo excited ..... with only one tube too :happydance:

Still early days, but chuffed to bits!

Jo xx


----------



## KimmyB

She'lls I am so sorry to hear your news. Like puppymom I will be praying for a miracle for you and bubs. You so deserve everything to go right for once. What an awful shock for you. Please do pop back if you need any support, we are all rooting for you x


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats Josiejo so happy for you. So nice when one tubers get their BFP. Sending you lots of sticky dust.


----------



## Olivia2

Shell'sAngels I am so sorry to hear you have been to hell and back over the last few days. I agree with puppymom about your decision. I too would do the same thing. I will add you to my prays and pray everything has just been a false alarm. A friend of mine had the nuchal translucency test which showed a 6mm fluid thickness. She had a CVS which showed she was carrying a healthy baby. At her morphology scan it showed bub had a cardiac condition (which was operated on after birth and her DD is now thriving) apparently alot of other things other then chromosome problems can give a larger reading and a perfectly normal baby can also show a larger reading. Praying so hard for you and your little one. 

Josiejo huge CONGRATULATIONS and sticky vibes. Parying for a H&H pregnancy for you.

Puppymom hope your in the TWW now and you get a BFP also. Your on the top of my BFP hit list :winkwink:

ASM I am having another downer. O day today and DH can't perform. We had a huge argument over it and things didn't go well. So much for making the most of the lap and dye and doing it every 48-72hrs around the fertile time. Its 3days since our last BD (know its not impossible but with endo, one bodgy tube, PID, low sperm motility and morholgy and a completely dead libido) chances care very low. I told him I can't do it anymore (after saying the same thing last month when exactly the same thing happened and him making a new years resolution to improve things and try harder just for the next few months) even when I don't tell him I am fertile thinking its stage fright it doesn't change anything. I don't lie with my legs open and say do your thing. I am constantly doing things that I don't neccessarily like (in the way of forepolay IYKWIM) that I know he does etc. I just can't keep going to these extremes and I told him so. I am really feeling at a loose at the moment as to where to go from here. I am not happy with an almost non existant sex life and I told him so. He makes me feel so undesirable and rejected. I don't want to blow my own trumpet or anything but there is nothing wrong with my appearance to make him turned off me. Well at least I don't think there is anything wrong with me. Really hard to keep up the respect for him when I feel like I am constantly rejected. Boohoo.

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## Minimin

Olivia2- I didnt want to read and run. I wanted to let you know you are not alone. My DH seems to think I have to make him ready for :sex: and doesnt bat an eyelid when I ask him whether it is fair he doesnt do the same for me. Infact I could count the amount of times he has made me orgasm on one hand! We have been together for 3 years almost. When I try to talk about it he thinks I am attacking his manhood. Sex around OV has become a chore and if it wasnt for my desire to also be pregnant I think I would not have sex when he wanted so he would know how it feels. Also he made a point of commenting how OV time made him feel like he was being used or something- and I had to mention he also wanted a child and he made me feel like that too sometimes. The last three times I have dressed up in sexy underwear- made nice dinners etc but I could count the times he has made the effort. Infact- ttc aside- I had to shout and nag about it and he would do one token effort and then go back to normal. You are not alone- BUT I will say once I pointed it out to DH and said he needed to buck up his idea's around OV he has done so. As for our :sex: outside of ttc I think we need alot of work. Do you think if you said something to him he would take note?
I am sorry you are feeling this way and I hope my post makes you feel better
:hugs:
minimin


----------



## puppymom32

Olivia,
I am so sorry you are in that situation. I can understand where that would be totally hard. Dh and I have gotten into several fights about him not wanting to dtd when I am ovulating. He just wants to make it all feel natural and not like a chore but if during the time of ovulation we are only having sex every 4-5 days there is no way it is gonna work. But if he was in the mood then I wouldnt matter so frustrating. Big Hugs your way.


----------



## puppymom32

Min,
I constantly too feel like I am the one putting forth all the effort. I think I am gonna go on strike for a month and see what he thinks of that.


----------



## bklove

I don't think men get the whole sex and timing thing like we do, and then maybe we do put to much pressure because we know how important it is. Maybe its time to step back and just work on intimacy without the baby making pressure, even though that is always there in the background? they have like 30 day sex challenges and things like that where its about intimacy and not just sex, we were thinking about doing that just to strengthen that area in our lives. 

Shells- my heart goes out to you and I'm praying for the health and safety of you and your baby. Don't feel like you are being punished and keep holding on to the fact that you can and will have a healthy baby. :hugs: and i'm glad you have decided to continue with the pregnancy. 

Josiejo- congrats! and I hope this is a safe and healthy pregnancy for you as well.


----------



## zero7

Shells, I am so sorry to hear your news honey. You and your OH must be going through a hellish time at the moment. You will find the strength for this in eachother I am sure. I also think you have made the right decision - there is always hope. I have also read about ladies being given bad news in similar circumstances only to find that the baby was actually fine or the problem was minor in comparison to what the parents were initially told. 

Look after yourself hon. Much love to you and your OH. 

XXX


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi ladies,

Im due to go up to Bristol tomorrow for more scans and testing im dreading it but hoping it will be conclusive results by the end of the week. 
I have very little hope for this little one as on friday it showed the fluids spread we are most likely looking at hydrops or patau syndrome, both very bad outcomes and would have to end the pregnancy. We are just in bits, it makes it all the more harder that my sisters are pregnant and best friends etc... as happy as i am that they are carrying healthy babies i so wanted to share that journey. very grateful for my 2 boys of course i know how lucky i am to have them, just hope we have a miracle outcome 2moro or have a future miracle. So i may be rejoining you in a month or 2 after my body recovers if worse case scenario.
Thanks for your well wishes xx


----------



## puppymom32

Shell's Big Hugs. I will be praying for you that all goes well. Please let us know how things go and if you need anything we are here.


----------



## Minimin

Lots of love Shells. I hope and pray for you.
:hugs:


----------



## bklove

Still praying and hoping for the best shell's. :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

look at you bk already 11 weeks almost 12 time has flown by so fast.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

sadly its not good news here, i went to bristol had the cvs (which i reacted too after i didnt find the procedure painful but i have been in agony since and seems to have has some kinda effect on my bowels) Anyway, baby is struggling according to scan the fluid has increased and the poor mite has hernias, he is very suprised my lil one is still fighting, also it seems that part of my placenta has torn away or it looks that way and that could be why im bleeding... so hes worried about my health there. Needless to say we have had to make a decision, i have to healthy boys to consider at home and as much as it breaks my heart to say that we are booked in saturday morning for the first part of induction to return monday to have the baby. The results of cvs will come back friday b4 we go in so we can find out for sure what is happening with little one. I know we have done all we can to help this little one i was offerered a termination weeks ago and declined i wanted to fight as did s/he but there comes a time i have to let go when i see this one struggling and my health in danger is the icing on the cake. We are devestated. also to make matters worse we are measuring ahead and im 16 weeks?!?! so sad no words can describe how we are feeling right now. xx


----------



## Minimin

Shells I am so sorry honey! My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Stay strong.


----------



## puppymom32

Shell's hun I am so so sorry that you have gone through all of this. I truly believe that u did everything you could. You and your family will be in my prayers and please let me know if there is anything I can do. So heartbroken for you.


----------



## Olivia2

Shell'sAngels I am so so sorry to hear your sad news. Thinking of you and your family :hugs:


----------



## KimmyB

Shell's my heart goes out to you and your family. So so sorry that this has happened. You've done everything within your power for your LO honey :hugs:
x


----------



## zero7

Oh Shell, I am so very sorry to hear your news hon. You have done all you can for your LO and as you say your health has to be number one priority now. So heartbreaking for you and your OH. Thinking of you my love. 

:hugs: Take care of yourself. xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

thanks girls... i have now had a call from the hospital i have to wait till weds for godness sakes another week till i can go and have this baby :-( ... this wait is just torture now. We are also patiently awaiting the results of the tests taken tuesday which are due back today or tomorrow. Dunno what else to say but this is one of the worse things ive ever had to go thro, altho ive had this b4 it makes it all that more harder to go thro again x


----------



## KimmyB

It must be absolute torture for you Shell's, I just can't imagine what you're going through at the moment. It seems to me all the shit is not dished out fairly atall. Sorry, just makes me angry. I really feel for you hun
x


----------



## Olivia2

It makes me angry too Kimmy that all the bad stuff seems to get dished up to only a few people. 
Shell's I am so so sorry that the hospital is prolonging your torture. Wish there was something I could say or do to change things for you and your family.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi ladies,

Results are in and its bad news, our little BOY has Patau syndrome as expected, sadly we will be saying our goodbyes next week, i go in monday for the first part of the induction then will be set to give birth to him on weds. would have been a very much loved little brother for my boys. very sad times :-(...

On another note ... you will be seeing me again when im feelin recovered and ready to try this all again (for my sins i cannot give up hope just yet) and pray that next time i will be more lucky. Hopefully (for the right reasons) i wont see ya all ya will be joining the first trimester.
take care thanks for your support xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Awww Shell's I wish I was there to give u a real hug. I truly truly am so sorry but so glad that when u r ready we will see you again.


----------



## KimmyB

Big big cyber :hugs: shell's, so so sorry for you honey. I'll look forward to seeing you again in here whenever you're ready x


----------



## MrsRoughton

just came across this thread! was wondering if i coud join??? i lost my left tube am waiting for my 1st af at moment and the gonna ttc after 3 cycles . as advised this will give my body time to heal. i am 29 and have one little girl Holly who is 20 months,


----------



## KimmyB

welcome MrsRoughton, always nice to see other one tubers on here (in the nicest possible way ofcourse, obviously I'd rather everyone still had 2 tubes lol) Sorry to hear of your losses 
x


----------



## zero7

So sorry shell :hugs:xxx


----------



## zero7

MrsRoughton said:


> just came across this thread! was wondering if i coud join??? i lost my left tube am waiting for my 1st af at moment and the gonna ttc after 3 cycles . as advised this will give my body time to heal. i am 29 and have one little girl Holly who is 20 months,

Hi Mrs R! :flower: 

So sorry for your losses hon. I too have lost my left tube and looking at your tickers had a similar journey. M/c and then ectopic a few months apart. 

Your little girl is such a cutie pie - that grin is great! 

Good luck for the furure hon. xxxx


----------



## MrsRoughton

thanks guys! i am so scared it will happen again but the pull to have another child is so strong. heres to healthy bubs all round xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Josiejo

Hi all.

Unfortunately I lost my little beanie on Friday night :cry:

Devastated, but not giving up hope for a successful pregnancy.

Jo x


----------



## puppymom32

MrsRoughton said:


> just came across this thread! was wondering if i coud join??? i lost my left tube am waiting for my 1st af at moment and the gonna ttc after 3 cycles . as advised this will give my body time to heal. i am 29 and have one little girl Holly who is 20 months,


Welcome Mrs R so sorry for your loss. This is a great place everyone is so supportive. Your little girl is adorable.


----------



## puppymom32

Josiejo said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Unfortunately I lost my little beanie on Friday night :cry:
> 
> Devastated, but not giving up hope for a successful pregnancy.
> 
> Jo x

Josie Jo,
So sorry for your loss honey. Big Hugs.


----------



## zero7

Josiejo said:
 

> Hi all.
> 
> Unfortunately I lost my little beanie on Friday night :cry:
> 
> Devastated, but not giving up hope for a successful pregnancy.
> 
> Jo x

So sorry Jo. Take care honey. Sending a hug...:hugs: xxx


----------



## bklove

uggh, my heart breaks for you Shell and josiejo. I can't even find words, but please know we are all here for you through recovery, healing and beyond. Shells don't be to a stranger. 

Mrs. R- welcome, under the circumstances, and I hope once you guys are ready to try again it will work out without issue. I definitly understand the fear, I had that to for a while. And your daughter is a cutie:)


----------



## puppymom32

bklove said:


> uggh, my heart breaks for you Shell and josiejo. I can't even find words, but please know we are all here for you through recovery, healing and beyond. Shells don't be to a stranger.
> 
> Mrs. R- welcome, under the circumstances, and I hope once you guys are ready to try again it will work out without issue. I definitly understand the fear, I had that to for a while. And your daughter is a cutie:)

Congrats BK on being 12+weeks.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi ladies

I gave birth to my little boy yesterday at 1.32pm. We called him Lucas Daniel, he was beautiful altho very poorly and know for sure now we did the correct thing, he had alot of visual problems and his little body was very battered a bruised, they said for sure he wouldnt have made it term. 

I went in 8am and they did the vaginal tablets at 9.30am and had him 1.32 so a fairly short time and contractions were only for a hour so it was all reletivly quick. I unfortunitly had to be akward and not deliver the placenta so had to be put on a drip to get the contractions stronger and finally 3 hours later it arrived, then had a heavy bleed so had to keep me in.

They took him and wrapped him in a tiny little nested blue blanket and popped him in a moses basket and brought him in for us to say goodbye as we left. We were given foot and handprints and his little baby wrist band, they took photos but we decided not to keep them and to keep them on my file as like i say he did have some deformaties altho perfect to us and i know that some of my family would have not liked to have seen them.

We are now arranging sorting out a memorial and burial for him. Its been so so tough but we are staying strong and have had loads of support.

The midwife said he was meausing at almost 20 weeks or would have thought he was but i was 16 weeks.... so i guess he takes after his brothers and was gonna be another large one me and my big babies lol.

Just thought id let you all know. And hope to be back here sometime in the near future i feel very empty now not being pregnant and enjoying the joy's of them 'afterpains' after labour boo :-( i think the hardest bit was hearing other mums in labour and newborn cries and not taking mine home :-( 

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Shell's my heart is breaking for you, you are such a strong, brave lady. I am really lost for words, massive hugs to you xxx


----------



## zero7

Shell - my heart is breaking for you as well. You poor loves. So very very sad.

Take care of yourselves. xxxx


----------



## Olivia2

Shell's huge :hugs: thinking of you and your family.


----------



## Minimin

Sending you and your family lots of love and hugs. You are all in my thoughts and prayers.
:hugs:
Minimin


----------



## bklove

Shells thank you for sharing your story. You are one strong lady and I am praying for your continued strength and healing. :hug:


----------



## puppymom32

Shells so so sorry how horrific. You truly are amazing. And I wish u a quick recovery. Sending u lots of hugs.


----------



## cyclura

I have not been on here for a while but Shells I am so sorry :hugs: take it easy honey and our love to you and your family.

To the ladies that have lost since I was last on :hugs: to you all

To the ladies with that disappointing AF that really gets you down :hugs: to you as well, we will all get our BFPs soon


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi ladies

Thought id pop by say hi again!... im off on holiday 2moro just for a long weekend, get away from it all i think it will do me good 

We have decided to try and concieve again asap, i think to be honest it just gives me something to focus on and keeps me possitive... surely bad luck cannot strike again for us?? i hope not anyway!!...

Midwife has said to wait till my next period etc but ive spoke to so many and they all seem to think its safe to try as soon as, i know they say to wait to give chance for my body to recover but as you ladies know too well with one tube it dont always happen straight away! so as soon as i stop bleeding and my hcg levels return to normal we shall be back on it! so im back joining ya! x


----------



## puppymom32

Shell's hope u enjoy your weekend. I too would be the same back in there trying again as soon as I could. Big Hugs. So sorry you are back here with us but we do love the company.


----------



## KimmyB

So glad to see you back Shell's (in the nicest possible way!) Enjoy your weekend away. And as Amy said, I too would be back on it asap, think they only say to wait for dating purposes but what does that matter x


----------



## emilybee

hi girls,

can i join your thread??

I had an ectopic in december after 18 long months of ttc no.2. Conceived on clomid as i dont ovulate naturally since having my daughter in 07. Lost my right tube :( I find it really hard to talk to people who havent experienced what we have all been through, and hating the "it will happen when you stop trying" errr ok!!!

Not too hopeful for this cycle now (had a really positive attitude this month at first plus i took 100mg clomid days2-6) since i had twinges on my ride side yesterday so assuming im going to ovulate from that side. However twinges have stopped and im egging my left ovary on lol 

good luck girls!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I am so glad to find this group...

I'm also a 1-tuber....found out last week. Was very worried at first, but have heard some inspirational stories and am really believing in God for my miracle.

But I have a question though.....do all blocked tubes have the toxic fluid that prevents implantation (hydrosalpinx)? Someone just told me she has that condition and will have to remove the tube surgically. 

Sometimes....this can be a bit much! I desperately need a pick-me-up!!! :cry:


----------



## puppymom32

emilybee said:


> hi girls,
> 
> can i join your thread??
> 
> I had an ectopic in december after 18 long months of ttc no.2. Conceived on clomid as i dont ovulate naturally since having my daughter in 07. Lost my right tube :( I find it really hard to talk to people who havent experienced what we have all been through, and hating the "it will happen when you stop trying" errr ok!!!
> 
> Not too hopeful for this cycle now (had a really positive attitude this month at first plus i took 100mg clomid days2-6) since i had twinges on my ride side yesterday so assuming im going to ovulate from that side. However twinges have stopped and im egging my left ovary on lol
> 
> good luck girls!!


Welcome Emily so sorry u are here but it is very nice to have a support group and know that u are not alone. I too only have my L tube. This cycle I felt pain on both sides so I have no ideal which side I ovulated on. So confusing. I am going next week to be put on femara (similar to clomid) as my dr thinks it will give me a better chance of ovulating on the good side I dunno I guess we will see. Hope ur stay here is nice and short.


----------



## puppymom32

Isi Buttercup said:


> I am so glad to find this group...
> 
> I'm also a 1-tuber....found out last week. Was very worried at first, but have heard some inspirational stories and am really believing in God for my miracle.
> 
> But I have a question though.....do all blocked tubes have the toxic fluid that prevents implantation (hydrosalpinx)? Someone just told me she has that condition and will have to remove the tube surgically.
> 
> Sometimes....this can be a bit much! I desperately need a pick-me-up!!! :cry:

Welcome Isi again so sorry you are here with us but this is a very nice place full of wonderful ladies. From what I have heard not all blocked tubes have the toxic in them. I'm pretty sure my dr said that my removed on did not. Best of luck to you and hope ur stay here is short.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

puppymom32 said:


> Isi Buttercup said:
> 
> 
> I am so glad to find this group...
> 
> I'm also a 1-tuber....found out last week. Was very worried at first, but have heard some inspirational stories and am really believing in God for my miracle.
> 
> But I have a question though.....do all blocked tubes have the toxic fluid that prevents implantation (hydrosalpinx)? Someone just told me she has that condition and will have to remove the tube surgically.
> 
> Sometimes....this can be a bit much! I desperately need a pick-me-up!!! :cry:
> 
> Welcome Isi again so sorry you are here with us but this is a very nice place full of wonderful ladies. From what I have heard not all blocked tubes have the toxic in them. I'm pretty sure my dr said that my removed on did not. Best of luck to you and hope ur stay here is short.Click to expand...

Thanks so much!! I just got off a frantic call to my doctor (the guy must think I'm a raving lunatic :loopy:.....lol). Anyways, he assures me I don't have that fluid build up as well. I am really happy to be in this group and I pray that we all get our blessings soon. My friend's second pregnancy was an ectopic and she lost that tube....but she has since gone on to have 3 more pregnancies...2 of which resulted in the most beautiful kids ever!! So I know it is not the end of the world! I am also starting treatment next cycle....so I'll be praying for you as well!!! :hugs:

Thanks so much and :dust: to you!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Shell'sAngels said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I gave birth to my little boy yesterday at 1.32pm. We called him Lucas Daniel, he was beautiful altho very poorly and know for sure now we did the correct thing, he had alot of visual problems and his little body was very battered a bruised, they said for sure he wouldnt have made it term.
> 
> I went in 8am and they did the vaginal tablets at 9.30am and had him 1.32 so a fairly short time and contractions were only for a hour so it was all reletivly quick. I unfortunitly had to be akward and not deliver the placenta so had to be put on a drip to get the contractions stronger and finally 3 hours later it arrived, then had a heavy bleed so had to keep me in.
> 
> They took him and wrapped him in a tiny little nested blue blanket and popped him in a moses basket and brought him in for us to say goodbye as we left. We were given foot and handprints and his little baby wrist band, they took photos but we decided not to keep them and to keep them on my file as like i say he did have some deformaties altho perfect to us and i know that some of my family would have not liked to have seen them.
> 
> We are now arranging sorting out a memorial and burial for him. Its been so so tough but we are staying strong and have had loads of support.
> 
> The midwife said he was meausing at almost 20 weeks or would have thought he was but i was 16 weeks.... so i guess he takes after his brothers and was gonna be another large one me and my big babies lol.
> 
> Just thought id let you all know. And hope to be back here sometime in the near future i feel very empty now not being pregnant and enjoying the joy's of them 'afterpains' after labour boo :-( i think the hardest bit was hearing other mums in labour and newborn cries and not taking mine home :-(
> 
> xxx

My prayers are definitely with you! I admire you for your strength....even in this! God will surely bless you with another miracle very soon! :hugs:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi guys!

Thanks for your messages, and thanks Isi buttercup and welcome to the group!
well at the moment my preg tests are still showing up pregnant and im still bleeding 2 weeks on :-( i think its gonna be another 2-4 weeks till im back here :-(... god i just wanna focus on getting back at it! its so so hard both my sisters are pregnant too and its killing me seeing pregnant woman knowing i should still be with them!

I just hope that this year brings us some luck now! cuse i cannot take much more 2010 has been one bad start. 

We went and visited Lucas today, he was buried on saturday. We got to say our goodbyes i feel there is some closure now. We miss him so so much xx


----------



## puppymom32

Shell'sAngels said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Thanks for your messages, and thanks Isi buttercup and welcome to the group!
> well at the moment my preg tests are still showing up pregnant and im still bleeding 2 weeks on :-( i think its gonna be another 2-4 weeks till im back here :-(... god i just wanna focus on getting back at it! its so so hard both my sisters are pregnant too and its killing me seeing pregnant woman knowing i should still be with them!
> 
> I just hope that this year brings us some luck now! cuse i cannot take much more 2010 has been one bad start.
> 
> We went and visited Lucas today, he was buried on saturday. We got to say our goodbyes i feel there is some closure now. We miss him so so much xx

Aww babes I wish and pray 2010 will get much much better for you. Big Hugs and hope ur body hurries up and gets back to normal so we can get our BFP's together.


----------



## puppymom32

Hello ladies hope everyone is well. Just checking in.


----------



## cyclura

Hello ladies I hope you are all well.

welcome to the new ladies lets hope you are not here too long (in the nicest possible way) and you whisk your way over to 1st tri very quickly.

Shell :hugs: to you, I hope 2010 gets better and better for you 

puppymom: Your ticker says you are due to test today [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; you get a BFP

I am due to test tomorrow, I am quite nervous as AF was due today and she has not shown BUT I am getting the typical AF cramping. I hope I am lucky this month


----------



## KimmyB

Hey everyone! Good luck with testing Cyclura! Nothing new to report from me!x


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks she hasnt come yet but I tested this morning with FRER and BFN so I am sure she is coming although my temps were still up I just know she is coming. Good luck to you. My ticker already rolled over without me LOL


----------



## Olivia2

Good luck cyclura for testing day. Hope its a BFP.

Shell'sAngels been thinking of you. 

Me I saw the Gyno yesterday about starting IVF although DH had pulled the pin on that idea only a few days before. I already had the appointment so I went along anyhow and he is testing my progesterone etc to see if there is a problem and depending on my results I'll be prescribed clomid. He thinks there will be a problem with some of my tests as my cycles are long. He said long cycles mean the egg produced at ovulation is not good quality so the clomid if I need it will help me ovulate earlier with a better quality egg. I have the BT this friday CD24 which is a week after O and find out next week if I take the clomid. We will be now continuing to try on our own or maybe with clomid until the end of the year and if no BFP then will look into IVF. As it got closer DH completely freaked out and said he wanted to wait another 2years. Its all such a mess when it should be happy times :growlmad:

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## Olivia2

puppymom32 you must have been posting same time as me. :growlmad: to the BFN. I hope it changes to a BFP. I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi all of u 1 tubers....would like to give all of u some hope....hope u dont mind me posting on here, im not bragging but really wanted to say please dont give up. i only have 1 tube as i had my left ovary & left tube removed when i was 2 days old.....it took me 6 mths to conceive my daughter, she is now 4. And i am very happy to say after a long emotional 18 mths of ttc again, i am pregnant again :) in that time i had a hycosy, diagnosed with polycysts, went on clomid, & 4th cycle of clomid i had a lap & dye....then 2 weeks later got my BFP!!! Please dont give up girls....its very early days im only 5 weeks & having an early scan next fri as i was on clomid but it just goes to show that having 1 tube really doesnt mean the end of the world 


xxxx


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks Dancingkaty1! Always nice to hear success stories! And congratulations to you!x


----------



## puppymom32

Olivia2 said:


> Good luck cyclura for testing day. Hope its a BFP.
> 
> Shell'sAngels been thinking of you.
> 
> Me I saw the Gyno yesterday about starting IVF although DH had pulled the pin on that idea only a few days before. I already had the appointment so I went along anyhow and he is testing my progesterone etc to see if there is a problem and depending on my results I'll be prescribed clomid. He thinks there will be a problem with some of my tests as my cycles are long. He said long cycles mean the egg produced at ovulation is not good quality so the clomid if I need it will help me ovulate earlier with a better quality egg. I have the BT this friday CD24 which is a week after O and find out next week if I take the clomid. We will be now continuing to try on our own or maybe with clomid until the end of the year and if no BFP then will look into IVF. As it got closer DH completely freaked out and said he wanted to wait another 2years. Its all such a mess when it should be happy times :growlmad:
> 
> Hello to everyone else.

:hugs: Olivia so glad your dr is doing all the test and can get u started on the clomid. So hope u dont even need to do the IVF as you will get your BFP before u even start.


----------



## puppymom32

Dancingkaty1 said:


> hi all of u 1 tubers....would like to give all of u some hope....hope u dont mind me posting on here, im not bragging but really wanted to say please dont give up. i only have 1 tube as i had my left ovary & left tube removed when i was 2 days old.....it took me 6 mths to conceive my daughter, she is now 4. And i am very happy to say after a long emotional 18 mths of ttc again, i am pregnant again :) in that time i had a hycosy, diagnosed with polycysts, went on clomid, & 4th cycle of clomid i had a lap & dye....then 2 weeks later got my BFP!!! Please dont give up girls....its very early days im only 5 weeks & having an early scan next fri as i was on clomid but it just goes to show that having 1 tube really doesnt mean the end of the world
> 
> 
> xxxx

Awesome news Thanks for the encouragement I definetly needed it today.


----------



## puppymom32

Stupid witch got me on to next month. My 13 year anniversary is on March 15th so hopefully I will be making an anniversary baby this cycle.


----------



## Minimin

:hugs: Puppymom! Fxd for you for the up coming cycle!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi ladies... still waiting for my bleed to end :-(... went for scan today as its been 3 weeks and still clotting and bleeding, he seems to think theres not much left in there and should stop in a few days (not seeming likely to me) but hope he is right, if not will have to go back in for a d&c grrr wish it would just stop so least i can wait for my period and get back with ya on the ttc! im getting impatient now lol x


----------



## puppymom32

Shell's 
Hope you finish bleeding soon. Thinking of u.


----------



## KimmyB

^^ agreed with Amy, Shell's. :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Dancingkaty1 said:


> hi all of u 1 tubers....would like to give all of u some hope....hope u dont mind me posting on here, im not bragging but really wanted to say please dont give up. i only have 1 tube as i had my left ovary & left tube removed when i was 2 days old.....it took me 6 mths to conceive my daughter, she is now 4. And i am very happy to say after a long emotional 18 mths of ttc again, i am pregnant again :) in that time i had a hycosy, diagnosed with polycysts, went on clomid, & 4th cycle of clomid i had a lap & dye....then 2 weeks later got my BFP!!! Please dont give up girls....its very early days im only 5 weeks & having an early scan next fri as i was on clomid but it just goes to show that having 1 tube really doesnt mean the end of the world
> 
> 
> xxxx

Thanks so much for this Dancing Kay!!! I am very inspired!! I started my Clomid cycle on Monday, so really praying that the 1st is the charm :flower:. 

Praying for :bfp: for everyone in this group! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

puppymom32 said:


> Stupid witch got me on to next month. My 13 year anniversary is on March 15th so hopefully I will be making an anniversary baby this cycle.

By God's grace, this will be our month Puppy Mom!!! :hugs:


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: Isi Buttercup! I hope the clomid does the trick for you first time! :thumbup:


----------



## bklove

I'm hoping this month is it for you2!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies....my doctor also put me on HMG (HuMoG) injections as well....I have an ultrasound on Wednesday, after which my hubby and I can get cracking, I guess....LOL!

I'm really praying it will work the first time around!

How is everyone this fine Monday morning?


----------



## KimmyB

Yey for getting cracking! :haha: Fingers crossed for you! AFM I'm fine thanks! right around ov for me so putting in a lot of hard work :D


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hey ladies

Im still about... getting highly impatient and annoyed with my body....

4 weeks today since we lost Lucas and had my hcg levels done and there still at 49! so still got a good week to go till hopefully they return to 0 :-(.... just wanna be back here ttc its giving me something to focus on.

So hopefully having hcgs done again monday should hope to hear good results wish me luck and then wait for af ... lets hope she dont hang around either grrrr x


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck shell's, hope your body get's back to normal really soon. We need you back here with us! It's been really quiet for the one tubers :(


----------



## Shell'sAngels

awwww i was hoping to see some more bfps.... im sure theres some just round the corner for some christmas babies!!

I am just getting so annoyed with my body its all over the shop and now altho no bleeding for days im getting pains and sorry tmi smelly discharge so looks like possible infection... again!! i just wanna get back at it im so broody and everyones pregnant i want my bump back :-(


----------



## KimmyB

awww shell's I bet you do. Have you made a doctors appt? Get that infection sorted then hopefully you'll be back on it in no time hun.x


----------



## bklove

puppymom- Happy anniversary! Hope its a day filled with great lovin!
Shells- don't beat yourself up so much, that same body is going to give you that baby, so treat it grand even when it seems like its not cooperating with you. 
Isis- I like the idea of crackin to:) lol, enjoy it!
:hugs: ladies, we'll get there!


----------



## puppymom32

Shell's so sorry it has been so rough it will all be worth it in the end. 

Thanks BK look at you 17 weeks that is amazing. Congrats.


----------



## Olivia2

Hi ladies,

Wishing to see some more BFP's in here.

CD4 for me another 2weeks till O. I am on Vitex at the moment hoping it will sort out my cycles but I dont plan on taking it after I O so it probably wont be long enough to do anything anyway. Not much to say except I have my FX for us one tubers ttc and hope it happens soon. Currently trying for a Christmas baby and praying that it happens as it would be the best possible thing to end the year with.


----------



## KimmyB

Hello fellow one tubers I hope you're all well. I hope no-one minds...I came to announce that I'm pregnant! It is soooo early days and I know it could all end in tears but for the moment I am over the moon. I am just praying for it to be in the right place and be sticky. Good luck to you ladies, I hope you're right behind me xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Kimmy that is excellent news. SO SO EXCITED FOR YOU !!!! Lots of sticky baby dust and hope we can all be bump buddies soon.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

thanks girls... KimmyB huge congrats hun thats brilliant news...

Well more bad news today for me my hcg levels now 5 weeks on still arent down to 0, my body is gradually reducing them but not wanting to let go of pregnancy hormones that quickly, its really getting me down now in despereate to get back at it and each day is torture :-( 

Hopefully be back with you soon x - i keep saying that lol


----------



## KimmyB

Morning girls, so I think I was a little premature yesterday. Did a FRER and superdrug this morning with FMU. FRER has a barely noticable line (fainter than yesterdays) and superdrug has a slightly darker line than yesterdays. So I'm off to the doctors/EPAU today to hopefully get HcG bloods as I also woke up to a dull throb on my right had side (the side WITH the tube) and with my history of ectopic I just can't take any chances. Is it wrong that if this pregnancy has to end then I'm praying for a chemical?Wish me luck girls x


----------



## puppymom32

Not all Kimmy It is very scary for all us one tubers. Praying all goes well and the FRER is just being stubborn. I have heard different test have different levels even within the same batch so still having hope fo you. And the pain is just your stretching. 

Shell's so sorry babes what a long process. Hope your body gets back on track real soon. Big Hugs


----------



## Olivia2

KimmyB hope those HCG levels rise well and its just early to be comparing test darkness. I have everything crossed for you.

Shells hope the HCG vanish very soon. Do you know what they were? The wait is cruel isn't it?

CD6 for me just waiting to O again. September/October is now the date is commence IVF but of course hoping for a BFP before then. Not holding my breath however Ive joined the Gym and paid for 1yr so perhaps it will happen now lol

puppymom32 always thinking fo you and your in my prayers for a sticky uterus BFP.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Good luck Kimmyb your doing the right thing for your own peace of mind, and i agree the tests are all so different when i got my bfp i was taking tests for days they were so so light and i ended up putting it down to evap lines intill i did a digital and that confirmed all... seeing the words made me beleive it lol... and as for the throbbing i have that with each pregnancy try not to worry about it being ectopic (easier said than done) but i had large cysts from ovulation from my tube side even so bad they thought my second was ectopic till hcg levels proved otherwise... its just we take more notice of our bodies now and start to imagine the worse.

Well my hcg has now gone down to 21 so im hoping a few more days will be down to 0 and then that long await for af, hoping i ovulate before but its doubtful... its my birthday today and i thought lets pee on a ov stick and hope that some luck comes our way.... and there were 2 lines but that could just be the detection of hcg but will bed anyway ya just never know! gotta get back on the diet too godness me ive put on a stone and a half which sucks lol x


----------



## puppymom32

Shell's Happy Bday. Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

aw thanks Amy x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

ok well girls... after writing that on my birthday last friday what should appear in the evening??? AF!!!! and boy was i happy to see the old witch, ive been lucky (bad choice of words) that she showed up as soon as my hcg went to 0 so anyway im starting to calm down it was a nice heavy and horribley painful one but coming to the last of it now.... so im BACK!!!  

Opk's at the ready lol


----------



## MrsRoughton

am now on cd 34 and no sign of af tested with a frer and bfn!!!! just wish she would show so i can try again next month grrrr!


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck Shells! Glad your body is back to normal :thumbup:

Sorry to hear about your BFN and lack of witch mrsroughton, hope things sort themselves out soon :hugs:

AFM I had my second lot of BHcG and the midwife is happy that my numbers are rising nicely! So all being well I have my early scan booked in for 2 weeks time! :happydance:


----------



## MrsRoughton

thats fantastic kimmy xxxxxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Shell'sAngels said:


> ok well girls... after writing that on my birthday last friday what should appear in the evening??? AF!!!! and boy was i happy to see the old witch, ive been lucky (bad choice of words) that she showed up as soon as my hcg went to 0 so anyway im starting to calm down it was a nice heavy and horribley painful one but coming to the last of it now.... so im BACK!!!
> 
> Opk's at the ready lol

Shell's that is awesome news so glad u can finally join us!!!


----------



## puppymom32

MrsRoughton said:


> am now on cd 34 and no sign of af tested with a frer and bfn!!!! just wish she would show so i can try again next month grrrr!

Hugs Mrs sorry you are stuck in limbo hope its just a bad test. FXX for you. I think FRER hate me I have never seen a line on those in any of my pg but I know everyone swears by them.


----------



## puppymom32

Kimmy fantastic news cant wait until 2 weeks so we can both have peace of mind when u see ur little bubs all snuggled in the right place.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

thats great news Kimmyb

Im so hoping i ovulate on my good side this month i want a xmas baby now! i doubt it will happen straight away but i can at least have a chance now... not temping like last time gonna go with the flow abit more this month as dh dont want me to put too much pressure on myself which he is right.

Hope to see more bfps soon ladies xx


----------



## cyclura

congratulations Kimmy thats excellent news :happydance: have a very very H&H 9 months

Shells :hugs: I am so glad (in the nicest possible way) you are back and AF finally showed for you, 

MrsR I know your pain I had that last cycle, I was gutted when AF finally arrived but relieved at the same time that I could start again, FX you know one way or the other very soon

Well I am on CD18 and I am due to O any day from tomorrow, I have EWCM so thats a good sign and I am hoping to get lucky,


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls i have only one tube and 2 ovarys had an ectopic 2003 and i am on clomid but i ovulat on my own xx :) xx


----------



## puppymom32

cyclura said:


> congratulations Kimmy thats excellent news :happydance: have a very very H&H 9 months
> 
> Shells :hugs: I am so glad (in the nicest possible way) you are back and AF finally showed for you,
> 
> MrsR I know your pain I had that last cycle, I was gutted when AF finally arrived but relieved at the same time that I could start again, FX you know one way or the other very soon
> 
> Well I am on CD18 and I am due to O any day from tomorrow, I have EWCM so thats a good sign and I am hoping to get lucky,

Good luck cyclura FXXX this is your month.


----------



## puppymom32

caz & bob said:


> hi girls i have only one tube and 2 ovarys had an ectopic 2003 and i am on clomid but i ovulat on my own xx :) xx

Welcome caz & bob,
So sorry for you having to be here but this is a great group of ladies. Hope the clomid does the trick for you.


----------



## caz & bob

ty hun its great to have a group like this hope every one is fine and all get there bfp this month xx :) xx


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls how are we all today im fertil day 2 today i will be ovulating cd14 xx :) xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Yay u better be getting busy!!! as for me not much new to report just same ole same ole. Too early to test so just gotta wait and see what happens.


----------



## Amos2009

Hi everyone....I just need to let this out somewhere so I hope you don't mind me doing it here. I had an ectopic February 9 this year. I only had part of my tube removed- I wish now they had removed the whole damn thing. 
I was waiting on AF to show her face and when she hadn't as of yesterday I took a test and it was positive. I know I am not very far along, but I am already feeling like this is another ectopic. I ovulated from the side without the full tube, so I feel like I am already battling the odds. My only pregnancy that made it very far was my first and I remember distinctly when I would sneeze or cough I would feel a little stitch in my uterus. I sneezed tonight and I felt the same stitch in my left side. Am I just overeacting??? Am I nuts?


----------



## KimmyB

I can understand your fear Amos :hugs: I hope little one has made it to the right place. Do you have your 2nd BHcG tomorrow? That will give you a good idea. I hope this is it for you x


----------



## caz & bob

aw hope everthink is ok and its not ectopic hun i will keep my fingers crossed for you xx :) xx


----------



## puppymom32

Amos,
I sure hope it all works out. I know how hard it can be. Good news I have heard from lots of ladies that they ovulated on one side and the other tube picked it up. Praying that is what happened in your case. Hope your bloods come back with good news. You are welcome here anytime. Big Hugs.


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks ladies...and yes Kimmy I have my second set of bloods done tomorrow. I just don't know if I could handle another loss. It's almost a cruel joke that I get pregnant so easily knowing it will not amount to a baby in the end. :(


----------



## MrsRoughton

hope everything goes well for you Amos xxxxxxx


----------



## KimmyB

Fingers crossed for you Amos - let us know how it goes x


----------



## onewish

well hello i cant believe iv come across this i am a one tuber along with no ovulation aswell but i havent yet come across anyone who has has a tube removed. i probley gonna have loads of questions while im here i hope no one minds. well al share my story with you sorry if its abit long it has been a while but al try shorten it down.
all started in may 2007 i had an eptopic pregnancy with tube removed (left side) then sept 2007 i needed an adhesions operation aswell i was only 19 and it was alot to go through.
i started tryin when i was 21(may2008) but then a year later i was still not preg went to doctors as i had a feeling i wasnt ovulating april 2009 finally got appointment at hospital i was poked and proded and had blood tests and a hsg which was horrible but still not listening to me say im not ovulating and then christmas 2009 i was rushed in hospital with extreme pain an vomiting in my right groin (i really thort it was another eptopic) turned out i had a ruptured cyst which had caused internal bleeding so i was in untill it stopped but while i was there i told them bout my infertility an he asked what cd i was how my cycles were an took a blood test came back an sed your not ovulating simple as that he sent what he thort to my doc dealing with me and surprise surprise i got a letter with an appointment for jan off them i went they told me what id been telling them the whole time and put me on 50mg clomid taken days 2-6 i had my first cycle and folical trackin scan they say its all fine but im not sure bout trusting them but still im on my 2nd cycle im on cd 14. im 23yrs in may and feeling quite worn out by it all today coz im tryin opk's for first time iv been doing them since cd11 but they all had the same faint line the today can hardally see nowt can anyone shed any light on what this is about?? and also i was wondering if you can tell me what affect only having one tube has on gettin pregnant?? im sorry this is so long i just thort the more info the better 
its really got me down today all i want is one baby and i feel like im gnna be defeated soon the side effects of clomid not helping either. i would be so greatful for any replys of advise or just knowing other ppl are there knowing how i feel. thanks x


----------



## MrsRoughton

hiya onewish. i always assumed i would have a big family lots of kids and when i had my Holly we had decided to try for baby number 2. well one mc and one ectopic later i am exhausted. i had a seemingly normal af after the post op bleed but am now waiting for my next af! now on cd 36 and still a bfn!! am obsessed about peeing on sticks even though in my heart i know i am not pregnant! so even though i have a child i know your pain and how it seems that the more you want it the more obsticals are in you way. i really hope the clomid works for you and anytime you need a chat pm me anytime xxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Welcome onewish, so sorry for your struggles. I hope u get ur sticky bean soon. This is a great place full of wonderful women who have been so helpful through this crazy journey. Hope the clomid does the trick. The doctors may need to up your dose if it is not working. I am sure they will keep follicle scanning and see what happens. As for the opks do you take them at a certain time each day? I have heard that sometimes you can miss the LH surge if you use the opks at all different times. I would suggest you start temping as they can give u an acurate indication of ovulation each month. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Olivia2

Hi to all the newbies. I haven't posted for ages so thought I would give you an update.

Well its coming up to O time but I think I am going to O from my tubeless side. For the first time in 4months DH has actually been able to give me as much BD as I could possibly ask. The last 3months in a row he has rejected me at the best opportunity of the month so I am pleased this month is different. I am not expecting a BFP in 2weeks as I just have this feeling it wont happen til IVF and with my tubeless side ovulated there is basically no chance (as my remaining tube is pinned down and doesn't move like it is suppose to) anyhow just counting down the months until we start IVF again which is like 6months away hoping for a BFP before then.

puppymom32 everytime I log on here I am praying you have a BFP. 

Amos2009 I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## MrsRoughton

well am on cd 38 an no sign of af! did a frer this morning and think i had line eye cause i swear i saw a very faint line! but when i looked again found nothing! am so fed up now!


----------



## Amos2009

Fingers crossed Mrsroughton- maybe your first glance was correct! Olivia- so glad your DH gave it up when he was supposed to! That brings up a stupid question I have. If they remove my left tube like I am praying they will this time, and since I seem to only ovulate from that side- if my right tube does not pick up the egg, does it then just get absorbed into my body? I feel like I am in second grade sometimes just now learning things about my own body!!


----------



## Minimin

Hey Amos- I believe the egg disintegrates if it isnt fertilised within the time frame. I would guess the disintegrated egg will then pass out in menstration blood. It is too tiny for us to see with our naked eyes.
-Minimin xx


----------



## katstar

hello there lovely ladies. Well i hope your all ok. I have not been on here for a while. Probably since round page 7. When i get a minute i am going to have to catch up on some reading. 
Thought i would give you an update on me. On 14th march i got a lovely bfp. Relaxed a bit, hardly bd and got the happy sign of two lines. Because of my history (1 ectopic - april 09, right tube removed then pregnancy of unknown location aug 09) they decided to do bloods. 16th march 1373, 18th march 4008. Releived as i never had levels like this and i was 4+4. Then on 22nd i got some pain. Referred to epu, worried sick. Bloods were over 12,000 which was a good sign and they scanned me on 23rd. I was 5+2. Releived and i thanked god that the beanie was in the right place. External scan showed sac and internal scan showed sac and yoke sac measuring 6 weeks. I was so releived and cried for a couple of hours.
Epu then let me go and advised me pain would be from stretching.
A day later i got got very light brown discharge. :( once again felt and thought the worse. I rang the midwife and she said it could be irritation from the internal and not to worry unless i get pain with red blood. 
I still can't put my mind at ease and i so want to relax. Still having the discharge on and off, only when i wipe. Looks more like a creamy orange colour. (sorry tmi) well all i can do now is wait for another scan booked in for 6th april. I will be 7+2 then. Hoping all is ok. One thing i am getting sore boobs on and off and ms feelings, sometimes bad.. This is the only thing keeping me sane.
Love ya lots.
Kathy x


----------



## Minimin

Katstar!I totally understand your need for MS and sore boobs :) I am 6w 2d and waiting for a scan on the 1st. Like you I had my right tube removed in Sept 09 and mmc in Jan 10. My fear of another EP or MMC is unreal. I had a scan on Monday and they saw a sac but nothing in there. My sac was also measuring smaller than average and my HcG numbers are not rising 100% (58% and 83%) so things are still up in the air for me. I hope to see a sac and yolk sac on Thursday!
I also saw a orangy brown discharge after my internal on Monday- she had a good look around and so I was a little achey there too- Like cramps but they have got better.
I hope you are feeling ok now and the discharge has resided. 
Fxd for your scan on 6th :)


----------



## katstar

thanks minimin. I have been following you on ectopic trust and i am hoping everything is ok for you. :) i can't wait till i can relax and not check loo paper everytime i go. Lol. Fingers crossed for both of us.xx


----------



## Minimin

Fingers crossed for us both honey! The legacy of a bloody EP is still haunting us but I am hoping once we have our scans and see our beans we shall be able to enjoy our pregnancy. I have told myself after our 12 week scan I have to relax and enjoy it. It would be a shame to not do so.

Saying that I have a stinking cold and was up and about last night- in between sleeps I had some weird dreams- Generally not being able to sleep much anyway and my dreams have been vivid. This was a horrible dream as it showed nothing in my GS and the sac hadnt grown much for 10 days. :(

Roll on 1st and 6th of April.


----------



## MrsRoughton

well af showed her face and so here i go again!


----------



## Minimin

:hugs: Mrs Roughton


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls hope everyone is ok i o yesterday and done a test this morning to make show and it was a faint line so i o on cd 15 last month it was cd14 but im on clomid so it can mess it a bit hope i get a bfp this month xxx :) xxx as any of yous on her use preseed x


----------



## katstar

evening ladies.
Minimin my last scan ruled out ectopic thank god. I am now just praying for a sticky bean. :) 
Gosh poor you on your dreams. Not nice but just shows what your brain is thinking of. I hope both our beanies hang in there. I am still having orangy/creamy discharge so might give midwife or epu a call. I still have my sore boobs, headaches and gosh the nausea today was unreal. :) yes roll on 1st and 6th.

Cas & bob. I have used pre seed last year and first month using it i feel pregnant. Unfortunatly the pregnancy was not to be but shows preseed works. They do advise to give it a go while taking clomid as it drys our natural mucas. Hope all goes ok for you. Xx


----------



## Minimin

Katstar! I am so pleased Beanie is in the right place and am sending you lots of :dust:
Check out the CM- though I do think it is something to do with all our scans [internal ones that is :shock:] My dreams are awful as I am tossing and turning throughout. I suppose this cold I have [man-flu] this weekend isnt helping :( I also have sore boobs- more to the side, lower backache and feel sick AFTER eating- though I think that may again, be the cold-dry cough thing :shrug: I am feeling less and less positive about the scan on Thursday and am worried [and preparing myself] that it will be a blighted ovum or such like. I wish I could just be naive again :(

C&B like Katstar- I got pregnant the first time using preseed. I also used it with Softcups. but that ended in MC in Jan. I got pregnant again in march also using preseed and softcups. Though I am not on clomid and not really CM low around OV I definitely think it helped both times! :)


----------



## MrsRoughton

could i ask a question
after my miscarriage in october i never had a period for 8 weeks and when i went to the doctors he said i could go on the pill for 3 months to kickstart and regulate my periods, anywaysturned out i was pg weith the ectopic baby. Now i have had 2 periods since surgery and my last on was a 38 day cycle and the one before was 28days. i have an appointment to see my gp next week and was just wondering if any of you girls have had irregular periods after ectopic and what have you doctors recommended?
thanks in advance


----------



## puppymom32

katstar said:


> hello there lovely ladies. Well i hope your all ok. I have not been on here for a while. Probably since round page 7. When i get a minute i am going to have to catch up on some reading.
> Thought i would give you an update on me. On 14th march i got a lovely bfp. Relaxed a bit, hardly bd and got the happy sign of two lines. Because of my history (1 ectopic - april 09, right tube removed then pregnancy of unknown location aug 09) they decided to do bloods. 16th march 1373, 18th march 4008. Releived as i never had levels like this and i was 4+4. Then on 22nd i got some pain. Referred to epu, worried sick. Bloods were over 12,000 which was a good sign and they scanned me on 23rd. I was 5+2. Releived and i thanked god that the beanie was in the right place. External scan showed sac and internal scan showed sac and yoke sac measuring 6 weeks. I was so releived and cried for a couple of hours.
> Epu then let me go and advised me pain would be from stretching.
> A day later i got got very light brown discharge. :( once again felt and thought the worse. I rang the midwife and she said it could be irritation from the internal and not to worry unless i get pain with red blood.
> I still can't put my mind at ease and i so want to relax. Still having the discharge on and off, only when i wipe. Looks more like a creamy orange colour. (sorry tmi) well all i can do now is wait for another scan booked in for 6th april. I will be 7+2 then. Hoping all is ok. One thing i am getting sore boobs on and off and ms feelings, sometimes bad.. This is the only thing keeping me sane.
> Love ya lots.
> Kathy x

Kat,
Congrats I had been wondering how u were getting along. So glad things r well. I know its hard but try and relax and enjoy it. Please let us know how things are going.


----------



## puppymom32

Minimin said:


> Katstar!I totally understand your need for MS and sore boobs :) I am 6w 2d and waiting for a scan on the 1st. Like you I had my right tube removed in Sept 09 and mmc in Jan 10. My fear of another EP or MMC is unreal. I had a scan on Monday and they saw a sac but nothing in there. My sac was also measuring smaller than average and my HcG numbers are not rising 100% (58% and 83%) so things are still up in the air for me. I hope to see a sac and yolk sac on Thursday!
> I also saw a orangy brown discharge after my internal on Monday- she had a good look around and so I was a little achey there too- Like cramps but they have got better.
> I hope you are feeling ok now and the discharge has resided.
> Fxd for your scan on 6th :)

Congrats on your BFP Min praying all goes well and things progress nicely and you have nothing to worry about. Thinking of u.


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Puppymom32! How are you doing chickka?


----------



## puppymom32

Min,
Not very good pretty upset started this weekend. Pretty sure my LP is total crap as I dont think I ovulated until like CD 16 and started on CD 25 making my LP 9 days. I tried Soy for the first time this month but have been having a LP issue so I guess I am going back to my dr to see what is going on.


----------



## Minimin

Hey puppymom32-
sorry you are having a crap time- Just to let you know what I did (and maybe can help you)

I used a CBFM to help pinpoint my peak fertility days- expensive but I think worth it as I have one tube and each month I needed to maximise my fertile days as some months I ov from my tubeless side.

I also used BBT to see if I have ovulated as this is the only way you can tell you have ov'd. The others are signals to tell you you are about to ov.

My research led me to a contraption called softcups which were originally made to hold menstral flow but ladies have- and i have twice now- been pregnant using it to keep :spermy: close to cervix. We also used pre-seed.

I also took- evening primrose oil up to ov, and vit B comples after ovulation.
No caffeine or drinking after ovulation
green tea one a day
Iron Supplements, and pregnacare + extra folic acid. (think we pee out what we dont need so you are ok taking more)

I think the first three were important in my case.

I dont know all your details babe and am going to look at your TTC journal now so I hope I havent offended you in anyway.
xx


----------



## Minimin

Just read your first post and you seem to be doing and taking most of the things I did. o sorry for doubling up-should have read that first :(

one thing I didnt mention above which I guess i incorporated was some things I read in Dr Randine Lewis' Traditional Chinese Medicine- book. There is a thread somewhere on TTC section which I stalked for a while and purchased the book. have you heard of it?


----------



## puppymom32

Min,
No not at all thanks for the suggestions. I had done the BBT charting the first few months I was allowed to TTC again after my ectopic. And I was pretty regular with my ovulation but I guess the more pills and what not that I take the more that can change. I have some pre seed to use as I definetly need it thanks to the clomid. I had thought about getting CBFM so I might still invest in one. Again thanks for the suggestions. I will do almost anything to get that BFP.


----------



## puppymom32

No I havent I will have to look for it. Again thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Minimin

No worries hun, 
The book has a really good test- which you can do at home and tells you what your body is lacking or in some cases too much of. one thng I noticed was my cold hands and feet indicated a cold uterus. I started having fresh lemon and ginger water in the morning and made sure my feet were always warm- so no bare foot or just socks in the house, always with slippers. I also had a hot water bottle/heating pad on my feet in bed. Or on my abdomen pre ovulation and on my lower back post ovulation. There is tons of info in that book. I also took weekly reflexology too- which was wonderful too :)

Let me know if I can be of any other help:)


----------



## Amos2009

Amy- so sorry the witch got you :( I am praying everyday that you get your sticky bean soon...xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks Amy so sorry things arent going well for you too. I'm so heartbroken for you. We will get our sticky BFP's I know it will happen one day.


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls hope everone is ok today im 4dpo today carnt wait to test soon x :)


----------



## Amos2009

Wow!! I can't believe I am excited that I found out something IS wrong with me!! Just got back from the doc and I have very high homocysteine levels and very low folate levels. Both which cause early pregnancy loss!!! They gave me a prescription today!!! YAY!!!


----------



## puppymom32

Thats awesome Amy!! What did they give you for it?


----------



## caz & bob

aw glad they give you somert hunni hope you get your bfp soon and you wont loose it xx :) xx


----------



## Amos2009

They gave me something called Nevo? That will definitely help with the folate levels and it "should" help with the homocysteine levels too. But if for some reason it doesn't help those, then she mentioned maybe steroids.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi girls... 

How are we all?... hope everyones either bd'ing, peeing on sticks or eating plenty of easter eggs!! lol... i am doing all 3 but it seems the opk's are not showing any ovulation this month for me :-( im on day 14 now and i always 'used' to get ovulation on day 10 but im gonna keep bd'ing up to sunday and just hope that the opk's are wrong but i cant see it myself as they have always worked for me before! i guess my body just isnt ready yet.

Lots of love and hope you all have a lovely easter weekend xx


----------



## MrsRoughton

hiya shell i am sitting here having a cheeky beer and checking on lo every 5 mins she in her big girls bed and keeps falling out so keeping close eye on her! hope you having a nice weekend xx


----------



## puppymom32

Shell'sAngels said:


> Hi girls...
> 
> How are we all?... hope everyones either bd'ing, peeing on sticks or eating plenty of easter eggs!! lol... i am doing all 3 but it seems the opk's are not showing any ovulation this month for me :-( im on day 14 now and i always 'used' to get ovulation on day 10 but im gonna keep bd'ing up to sunday and just hope that the opk's are wrong but i cant see it myself as they have always worked for me before! i guess my body just isnt ready yet.
> 
> Lots of love and hope you all have a lovely easter weekend xx

Shell's getting ready to do all the same stuff too next week for the bding and peeing LOL. I am sure you body is just a little wacky after what you have been through so you might ovulate later I would just keep up the bding and OPK's. It will get sorted out some way.


----------



## puppymom32

MrsRoughton said:


> hiya shell i am sitting here having a cheeky beer and checking on lo every 5 mins she in her big girls bed and keeps falling out so keeping close eye on her! hope you having a nice weekend xx

Aww poor baby I hope she can stay in her bed. Such a big girl. Hope u r enjoying your beer. Plan on having one of those when I get home too.


----------



## KimmyB

Amos great news that they've given you a prescription for something that will help! Good luck hun!

Shell's I'm hoping it's just a later ov for you.

Amy hope you're doing good hun x


----------



## Minimin

Hey Ladies
Hope you are enjoying your weekends. All this talk of beer is making me want one. It is 9.15am here :shock:

I have some shite news. Unfortunately my scan yesterday showed an empty GS and they think it is a blighted ovum. I am 7 weeks and it is only just measuring 5-6 weeks. Still small for even that. At this stage they expect to see something. :cry:

I am so heartbroken and need to find some strength to carry on with this. I have been pregnant 3 times in the past 8 months and not one babba to take home :cry:

The only good news I can say is that beanie did make it to my uterus and they can say for definite this is not an ectopic. 

I have been asked back in a week to scan again and talk about a D&C. Apparently my GS is too small to operate atm and maybe in a week it will be bigger.

Amos2009- what tests did they do for you to diagnose you with homocysteine and folate deficiencies?


----------



## Olivia2

Shells maybe O is going to be delayed by a few days/week and its about to happen. Good idea to keep Bding like you said for abit longer.

Minimin I am so sorry your going through this. I have everything crossed for a miracle at your next scan.

Amos2009 have you had methotrexate before as I know that causes low folate levels even a year or so after your last dose. Just a thought anyhow.

Puppymom always praying you are about to post a BFP.

Me I am a few days post O. Don't expect a BFP as I am sure I Od from the tubeless side and unless the egg can go to the tube the tube can't go to the egg IYKWIM! And finally we had 5days in a row of BDing a record in our 2years ttc. Only the last was forced as that was O day but the others were spontaneous which was such a nice change. Now I wish it would do the trick.


----------



## Amos2009

Oh Minimin :( I am so praying for a miracle for you. I have heard stories where everything has turned out ok and I hope yours does too. I am not sure which specific test they did for me, they did so many that day. Please keep us updated on your next scan. 
Olivia- I had surgery for the ep instead of the shot. No telling what is causing my levels to be so high but I have been told it can also increases the risk for heart attack or stroke....scary. You never know about being out this month- those eggs and tubes sometimes have a mind of their own :)


----------



## caz & bob

aw hope everthing goes ok for you xx :)


----------



## Shell'sAngels

MrsRoughton said:


> hiya shell i am sitting here having a cheeky beer and checking on lo every 5 mins she in her big girls bed and keeps falling out so keeping close eye on her! hope you having a nice weekend xx

oh im liking the cheeky beer lol.... awww i remember that transfer well i shall be doing it with my youngest soon too, my eldest was great but did fall out alot lol good luck i hope she cracks it soon  xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

puppymom32 said:


> Shell'sAngels said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls...
> 
> How are we all?... hope everyones either bd'ing, peeing on sticks or eating plenty of easter eggs!! lol... i am doing all 3 but it seems the opk's are not showing any ovulation this month for me :-( im on day 14 now and i always 'used' to get ovulation on day 10 but im gonna keep bd'ing up to sunday and just hope that the opk's are wrong but i cant see it myself as they have always worked for me before! i guess my body just isnt ready yet.
> 
> Lots of love and hope you all have a lovely easter weekend xx
> 
> Shell's getting ready to do all the same stuff too next week for the bding and peeing LOL. I am sure you body is just a little wacky after what you have been through so you might ovulate later I would just keep up the bding and OPK's. It will get sorted out some way.Click to expand...

ohh good luck for next week hun!! Yeh my body is so dam wacky at the moment its driving me insane!!, still no positive opk and to be honest im shattered and my womb feels like its gonna fall out lol - i dunno whats going on in there but it feels so heavy and sore!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Minimin said:


> Hey Ladies
> Hope you are enjoying your weekends. All this talk of beer is making me want one. It is 9.15am here :shock:
> 
> I have some shite news. Unfortunately my scan yesterday showed an empty GS and they think it is a blighted ovum. I am 7 weeks and it is only just measuring 5-6 weeks. Still small for even that. At this stage they expect to see something. :cry:
> 
> I am so heartbroken and need to find some strength to carry on with this. I have been pregnant 3 times in the past 8 months and not one babba to take home :cry:
> 
> The only good news I can say is that beanie did make it to my uterus and they can say for definite this is not an ectopic.
> 
> I have been asked back in a week to scan again and talk about a D&C. Apparently my GS is too small to operate atm and maybe in a week it will be bigger.
> 
> Amos2009- what tests did they do for you to diagnose you with homocysteine and folate deficiencies?

oh hunni im so sorry :cry: my thoughts are with you and hope a miracle happens hun and all turns out to be ok xxx


----------



## Minimin

Hey ladies, 
Thanks for your thoughts. I am afraid I have started to spot brown this morning and had some red/brown discharge this evening that is increasing in intensity. My cramps are getting worse- and almost shocking so I think I am going to MC naturally which is a good thing I guess. I am back to the drawing board :cry:


----------



## caz & bob

aw i am so sorry hope you ok hun xx :( kimmyb are you havein twins hun xx


----------



## Amos2009

So so sorry Mini :(


----------



## bklove

:hugs: mini, i'm sorry also. I'm glad it didn't effect your tube though. Lots more :hug: to you.


----------



## KimmyB

Min I am so sorry hun :hugs:

Caz & Bob I don't think it's twins, why? Is it because of my 2 tickers? I've got one to represent my LMP and one to represent my ov date as that puts me ahead and I like ticking off the days :)


----------



## bklove

If you have one tube and you know it clap your hands!=D&gt; Have a fabulous weekend ladies. The weather is great here, wonderful for baby making, baby growing, or gardening:) I'm going with gardening with a hint of baby growing:) :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

ok hun how are we all today in board sick of waiting now think i will test in the morning i no i shouldnt but going to see because i still have very sore bbs and nipple xx :) xx


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry Min prayers and hugs coming your way. Hope you have a quick recovery ang can get that sticky bean soon.


----------



## MrsRoughton

Happy Easter to you all!!!


----------



## caz & bob

happy easter one tubers xx :) xx


----------



## Amos2009

Happy Easter everyone! Caz did you test? Mini- thinking about you....


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun bfn but going to laeve it now till i am about 11dpo because im only 8 but my bbs are still very sore and nipple and today my teeth are very sensative xx :( xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Happy Easter everyone!!

Really wish i could say where i am in my cycle and when i ovulated (if at all but all abit mad at the moment) 

Also think i may be delayed once again in ttc cuse it looks like i may have a prolapsed uterus now :-( gotta go in for further investigation, just wish something would go my way i really am not having a good start to 2010!!


----------



## caz & bob

aw hope all is ok hun xx :(


----------



## puppymom32

caz & bob said:


> ye hun bfn but going to laeve it now till i am about 11dpo because im only 8 but my bbs are still very sore and nipple and today my teeth are very sensative xx :( xx


caz,
dont give up hope 8 days is way too early. FXX for you babes.


----------



## puppymom32

Shell'sAngels said:


> Happy Easter everyone!!
> 
> Really wish i could say where i am in my cycle and when i ovulated (if at all but all abit mad at the moment)
> 
> Also think i may be delayed once again in ttc cuse it looks like i may have a prolapsed uterus now :-( gotta go in for further investigation, just wish something would go my way i really am not having a good start to 2010!!

Shells so sorry hope it all gets straightened out real soon and no more bad stuff. Big Hugs.


----------



## puppymom32

Olivia2 said:


> Shells maybe O is going to be delayed by a few days/week and its about to happen. Good idea to keep Bding like you said for abit longer.
> 
> Minimin I am so sorry your going through this. I have everything crossed for a miracle at your next scan.
> 
> Amos2009 have you had methotrexate before as I know that causes low folate levels even a year or so after your last dose. Just a thought anyhow.
> 
> Puppymom always praying you are about to post a BFP.
> 
> Me I am a few days post O. Don't expect a BFP as I am sure I Od from the tubeless side and unless the egg can go to the tube the tube can't go to the egg IYKWIM! And finally we had 5days in a row of BDing a record in our 2years ttc. Only the last was forced as that was O day but the others were spontaneous which was such a nice change. Now I wish it would do the trick.

Oliva,
Thanks babes been wondering how you were doing. yay for spontaneous BDing so much more fun. FXXX for you this cycle babes.


----------



## katstar

hi girls,

Hope you had a good easter. Xx

Shells and min (((( hugs )))).
Olivia and poppymom hang in there.
Caz yeh too early for testing. Give the beanie time to get snug :)

I had my second scan today. Was so nervous because of the brown discharge but everything is great. Beanie there with heartbeat. I was so happy to see that. :) they measured me at 8+2 but i am only 7+2. Which one do i use now? Lol. I have short cycles so the 8+2 makes it right.

I hope your all ok this evening. Xx


----------



## katstar

hi girls,

Hope you had a good easter. Xx

Shells and min (((( hugs )))).
Olivia and poppymom hang in there.
Caz yeh too early for testing. Give the beanie time to get snug :)

I had my second scan today. Was so nervous because of the brown discharge but everything is great. Beanie there with heartbeat. I was so happy to see that. :) they measured me at 8+2 but i am only 7+2. Which one do i use now? Lol. I have short cycles so the 8+2 makes it right.

I hope your all ok this evening. Xx


----------



## puppymom32

Yay Kat that is wonderful news. I am sooo sooo happy for you.


----------



## Minimin

Oh Katstar- what great news! :wohoo:


----------



## caz & bob

aw great new hun i am geting board now i think im going to test in the morning il be 11dpo carnt wait hope ever one else is fine fx for you all xx :) xx


----------



## Amos2009

Yay Kat!!!! Wow- how exciting!!


----------



## puppymom32

Good Luck Caz FXXX for you babes.


----------



## caz & bob

ty hunnie xx i will let you all no 2morrow il post a pic if theres 2 lines xx :) xx


----------



## Amos2009

Fingers crossed Caz!!


----------



## KimmyB

Great news Kat and good luck caz!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Congrats Kat!! So very happy for you!!

Hugs to Mini and Shells!!! Everything will work out perfectly, God willing!

Good luck Caz & Bob!!!! Praying for a BFP for you!!!!

Amos, how's the medication coming along?

PuppyMom....just sending you a hug just because. Please don't despair. We shall all soon come to the end of this journey soon.

My clomid treatment last month was unsuccessul....I ovulated from both sides....and my doc saw 3 nice ripe eggs on the good side (my right tube)....so I was really hopeful....but alas, AF got me on CD 24!! Decided to give my body a break this cycle (I had some MAD pain after I ovulated under clomid.....horrific back and abdominal pains....doc said it was because I produced so many eggs????!!!!). Anyways, noticed some EWCM on CD9 this cycle....as well as some faint pinching pain in my right and left ovaries.....so I don't know if I ovulated early this cycle??!!! Been BD'ing since then...... Today is my CD 15 (ignore my ticker....I think its gone ballistic!)...and technically I'm supposed to ov tomorrow. Trying not to stress out this cycle. Well.....we'll see I guess. Started taking Pregnacare....so I'm hoping that does the trick......but ultimately, I'm just holding on to God to bless us with our wish.

Have a beautiful day people!!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

And how could I forget to blow a kiss to KimmyB....my inspiration story!! I want to be just like you Kimmy!!!!!!!


----------



## katstar

Thank you all so much :flower:

It still has not sunk in yet but i am over the moon. 


Min how are you doing? Thinking about you loads. xx:hugs:

Good luck today caz but do not be upset if bfn today. I did not get my bfp till 17dpo. But saying that i did not test till 17dpo. I held in there and waited. :coffee:

I do feel for you all on clomid. I am glad that i did not have to consider this step. My friend has been on it and it has not been nice for her. I hope the best for you all though. We would not be here supporting each other everyday if we did not want this so much. 

xxx:kiss:


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls did the test i have a very faint line bu now its dryed its not there so im going to do another later in the day to see if its darker only 11dpo :) XX


----------



## KimmyB

Hehe thanks Isi Buttercup :) Good luck hun x


----------



## caz & bob

her as pic girls what do you think xx :)
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0047.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## puppymom32

Isi good luck hun. Hope you catch the egg or eggs. Clomid was really rough on me too. I took it for almost a year. Now I am trying soy which is supposed to do the same thing. We will see.


----------



## puppymom32

Not sure babes I think I see something but I am horrible at line spotting. FXX turns into a nice BFP.


----------



## katstar

i am not sure either caz. Try later today. Fingers crossed for you. Xx


----------



## MrsRoughton

well am on cd 12 and told oh last night that we have to be bding every day now till af arrives! he said i won't have the energy and i told him to be a man and get on with it! i told him the more effort he puts in the better chance of getting a bfp and i have started getting twinges in my good side with tube so he gonna have to suck it up!! fingers crossed with getting bfp all round xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Kat - huge congrats hun 
Caz - not sure that i can see anything yet... them cheapies are evil - dont lose hope my bfp back in Novemeber was so faint on them but first response came up with a immediate positive.
Amy - thanks for your kind words
MrRoughton i laughed at that cuse thats what i was like with my dh this month soon as i got my period however i dont think ive even ovulated so been a waste of time lol nevermind its good practice... i am on cd21 now but still unsure if ive ovulated?? the only thing that keeps me in hope that i did, is altho i havent taken my temps from cd1 i have took them the last 3 mornings and they were high 37.15 on tuesday, yesterday 36.95 and today 37.00 and this 'normally' indicates ovulation for me going by past charts... however when i did i have no idea.. if it was recently... im out as the past 2 nights we havent done the deed. I still aint sure that i have tho cuse i always get possitive opks.... confused i guess i just wait till af now and get temping and doing it proper next month.

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## puppymom32

MrsRoughton said:


> well am on cd 12 and told oh last night that we have to be bding every day now till af arrives! he said i won't have the energy and i told him to be a man and get on with it! i told him the more effort he puts in the better chance of getting a bfp and i have started getting twinges in my good side with tube so he gonna have to suck it up!! fingers crossed with getting bfp all round xxx

ROF :) Mrs R thats awesome. Best of luck to you hun FXXX for you and Yay for twinges on good side that is such a good feeling isnt it.


----------



## MrsRoughton

ooooooo what a beautiful day! been out in the garden with Holly playing football and collecting stones!! she having a nap and i am so bored lol i can't sit outside as the batteries dead in the baby monitor so not straying to far from Holly wotsit! i may take the batteries out of rich's xbox heheheheheee! means more bedding for me!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Caz & Bob....how did it go? Did you take another test?

LOL...Mrs Roughton and Shell's! I have also tried to BD non-stop, but I seem to be wearing him out :haha:

Ladies....what do you think about this? Okay, I was so so sure I o'd on my CD 9 (last week), so DH and I started BD'ing from then.....up until 2 nights ago (Wednesday night, my CD 15). Anyways, last night (Thursday, CD 16), I felt all the classic ovulation signs (i.e. loads of EWCM....sorry for TMI....and a dull ache in my ovary area (the good side). But guess what....DH was all worn out, so nothing. Same thing with this morning. So, I'm now worried that if I did ovulate last night or this morning, will BD'ing a day and a half ago (and a couple of days before that) be enough? :shrug:


----------



## puppymom32

Isi it should be I have heard that sperm can live for 72 hours and longer so you should be fine. Do u use OPK's or anything?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

PuppyMom....I haven't used them before. But if it doesn't work out this cycle, I am definitely going to get some for next time. I just tend to rely on my body signals (i.e. just CM and ovarian twinges.....I haven't been temping, but I'll also do that next time....if there is a next time:winkwink:)

Thanks a lot. I'll try to get my mind of it and try not to stress it for the next 2 weeks.....seems like forever already!!!


----------



## puppymom32

Isi I know what you mean I am right there with you. I hate the 2ww. I have noticed that my body is getting more unreliable when it comes to ovulation symptoms. I think I have all the symptoms then they stop and come back so confusing. I used OPKs this cycle because of it. FXXX we dont need any of that for next cycle.


----------



## KimmyB

Hi girls, hope you're all well. I hope you don't mind me updating here (I think it may be kind of hopeful for eveyone?! If not, tell me to sling my hook :haha:) After some brown discharge yesterday I had my second early scan today...Bab's got a heartbeat! So amazing to see! We are over the moon and hoping bean is a sticky one. Good luck girls, I can't wait for you all to join me :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls af jew tomorrow so im going to test with ic one in the morning xx :) xx


----------



## puppymom32

KimmyB said:


> Hi girls, hope you're all well. I hope you don't mind me updating here (I think it may be kind of hopeful for eveyone?! If not, tell me to sling my hook :haha:) After some brown discharge yesterday I had my second early scan today...Bab's got a heartbeat! So amazing to see! We are over the moon and hoping bean is a sticky one. Good luck girls, I can't wait for you all to join me :hugs:

Kimmy,
U can absolutely come back any time you want. So happy things are going well. Yay for a heartbeat. That is awesome. We are all one big happy family.


----------



## puppymom32

caz & bob said:


> hi girls af jew tomorrow so im going to test with ic one in the morning xx :) xx


Caz good luck tomorrow FXXX for you !!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

We can't wait to join you too, Kimmy!! :hugs:

Please keep on updating us. I know I love to hear them! Definitely something to look forward to!!!

Good luck caz! :thumbup:


----------



## Amos2009

OMG Kimmy!! How awesome!!!


----------



## caz & bob

well girls af got me bang on time it will be 4th round of clomid and i have some pre seed so i will have to try againe xx :( xx


----------



## Amos2009

Sorry Caz :(


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are we all today carnt wait till af goes so i can try my preseed and im going to take my clomid on a night instead of a morning xx :) xx


----------



## bklove

you know I still have some preseed some where, probably expired now though. I really liked that stuff, good luck with it!

And congrats kimmyb! I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

ok girls its prob nothing... 

Last night i got some pinky discharge and i thought oh af is on its way 5 days early but didnt think much of that as thought well my bodys been pretty messed up since the loss... put a pad on and all ive had is some browny discharge nothing more...

So as i said i dont think i even ovulated this month unless i ovulated past day 15 which is when i ran outa tests... im now on day 23 and i took a ic this morning, it had me questioning it cuse it looked like a evap, so i dug out the FRER cuse thats the one that confirmed it for me last time and well there was a second line but so so so faint and im not sure now that it may be a evap? i even tried to take a pic but its not even visable on the pic so im thinking maybe im just looking too hard? but then OH saw it too he said the same it looked so faint ya would blink and miss it but put it up against the window its more visable.

I dont wanna get my hopes up i truely think this is just nature playing a creul trick on me, i dont 'feel' pregnant at all i am cranky but thats the usual before af lol i wouldnt have even tested if it hadnt been for the pinky stuff which i hear can be implantation? altho i have never had that before either.... hmmmmm

Wil give it another couple days i guess see what happens either way but how blinkin annoying!!! im convinced its not a bfp but its in back of me head lol


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Ooooo.....FX for you Shell's!!


----------



## puppymom32

Shell's FXX and praying u r wrong and it turns into a sticky BFP.


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry Caz big hugs.


----------



## MrsRoughton

fingers crossed shell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

i really dont feel very hopeful....

Some people have told me they have had false positives on FRER and i really dont think i ovulated....

Guess time will tell x


----------



## puppymom32

I too have heard that recently about FRER but u had it on the IC too so thats is good. Just give it a few days and test again.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I can't wait for you to confirm that it really is a BFP!!! :happydance:

Goodluck Shell's!


----------



## Amos2009

Fingers and toes crossed Shell!


----------



## caz & bob

fingers x hun xx :) xx


----------



## puppymom32

How are you doing Amos? Big Hugs.


----------



## redhead31

Hello,

I'm new here and so just thought I would say hi. Had ectopic 18 months ago when I lost my left tube. Have been TTC ever since with no luck. Would be nice to have some buddies to chat to who have also been there. I've just read the last few pages - good luck to Shell, fingers crossed for you. Someone mentioned they were on soya, which worked the same as clomid - how does that work, I'd be interested in trying it.


----------



## Amos2009

puppymom32 said:


> How are you doing Amos? Big Hugs.

I'm good Amy- how about you? We are leaving on a cruise one week from today so I have been busy buying and packing!! Whoo hooooo......

Welcome Redhead- sorry about your loss :( Hope your stay here on the TTC boards is short and sweet :hugs:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi girls,

Na a bfn this morning, i dunno if the tests i have are just dodgy or whats going on, i have had loads say that FRER's you dont get evaps, but i can confirm i sure as hell did lol... this morning i even had one but this time as soon as my pee hit the stick it was white/silver and no hint of pink, my dh couldnt even see anything this morning, and after 10 mins it was disapearing. 

I kinda knew i wasnt but nevertheless hoped i was wrong....

Got spots, bad back and had a restless night so come on af rear ya ugly mug now please!! 

Hope everyones ok x


----------



## MrsRoughton

welcome redhead! lots of baby dust for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsRoughton

am getting really bad period type pains today and keep being sick am on cd 17 and not sure i even ovulated yet but feel generally yuck! am holding out to test as don't want to get my hopes up just yet!


----------



## caz & bob

hi red head sorry for your loss dont no about soy only clomid because im on it xx :) xx


----------



## puppymom32

redhead31 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new here and so just thought I would say hi. Had ectopic 18 months ago when I lost my left tube. Have been TTC ever since with no luck. Would be nice to have some buddies to chat to who have also been there. I've just read the last few pages - good luck to Shell, fingers crossed for you. Someone mentioned they were on soya, which worked the same as clomid - how does that work, I'd be interested in trying it.


Redhead,
Welcome glad u found us. So sorry for your loss. I am the one taking Soy this is my second cycle with it I take it days 3-5 just like I did clomid before I lost my tube. So far I can tell it has definetly worked becuase I get lots of pains on both sides during ovulation. I take 120 mg right now. I was told that you need to double the soy to the amount of clomid and most dr start u off at 50 mg and that is why I am taking 120 of the soy.


----------



## puppymom32

Amos2009 said:


> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> How are you doing Amos? Big Hugs.
> 
> I'm good Amy- how about you? We are leaving on a cruise one week from today so I have been busy buying and packing!! Whoo hooooo......
> 
> Welcome Redhead- sorry about your loss :( Hope your stay here on the TTC boards is short and sweet :hugs:Click to expand...


Amy So jealous that sounds amazing. I would love to get away for a little while and relax just too much going on right now. Where are u crusing too?


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry Shell's if shes coming hope she hurry's up.
MrsR good luck hun. Hope its a good sign.


----------



## Amos2009

puppymom32 said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> How are you doing Amos? Big Hugs.
> 
> I'm good Amy- how about you? We are leaving on a cruise one week from today so I have been busy buying and packing!! Whoo hooooo......
> 
> Welcome Redhead- sorry about your loss :( Hope your stay here on the TTC boards is short and sweet :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amy So jealous that sounds amazing. I would love to get away for a little while and relax just too much going on right now. Where are u crusing too?Click to expand...

We are going to Calica and Couzmel Mexico...I have been lots of times, but this is hubby's first cruise. I hope he enjoys it!~!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sounds like fun, Amos! Have a good trip!!

So sorry about that Shell's! :hugs:

Hey PuppyMom!! How are you doing? Where in your 2ww are you?

:dust:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi ladies how is everyone?

Having such a bad couple days so upset right now that that stupid test played such a creul trick on me :-( and now to top it off im booked in for a swob 2moro cuse looks like i may have yet another infection!!....

When is our luck gonna change? ive just about had enough.... :'(


----------



## MrsRoughton

(((((hugs)))))))) 
just wanted to give you a hug
life just sucks at the moment. i am here if you need to talk.

i am in day 2 of pj's and feeling sorry for myself as i have a feeling i am out this month as well. i just had definite early symptoms with the other pregnancy's. felt light headed this morning but could be due to throwing up yesterday. ate some pilchards and think they made me bad!

i have turned my poas stick obsession to checking the position of my cervix. as it don't cost anything and that way oh won't notice huge amounts of money missing as i poas every day last month!

anyways i am off for a long soak in the bath and read my book whilst Holly in bed for her nap.

baby dust for is all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:hugs: to you Shell's & MrsRoughton!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

thankyou Mrs Roughton

a hug back at ya ((((hug))))

Its so hard, im still grieving and i know the only way to move on from this (not forget) but move on is to be pregnant again a fill that void i have. Plus extra emotional with my sister having her scan yesterday and my other sister due to drop 

ah being a woman sometimes suxs lol x


----------



## caz & bob

aw hugs hun no how your feeling xxx :( xx


----------



## onewish

well hello ladies iv not been on for a while my laptop broke just when i had found you well im back i need to do some reading tho im quite a few pages back i see, how are you where is everyone at? 
well my update is iv had my second cycle of clomid an now im late!!!
my cycle was cd28 on my first cycle and im now of cd 34 and there is no sign of af at all but i still havent got my hopes up coz i keep thinking its my body messin with me but i have had a few things going on which has puzzled me on cd29 i had really bad period pains about 3am so bad i had to run a bath to help and they went on for few hours and then faded off so i thort period must be here i thort good at lest its on time but then nothing so i waited and still nothing iv had the odd slight cramp but i think its me just over watching, iv been bit tired an having some lightheaded feelings so much that iv avoided my driving lesson i didnt feel rite. other than that i feel fine. i did do a test on cd 28 which was neg so its this silly waiting game now i mite do a test on friday cd36 what do u ladies think?? x x


----------



## redhead31

Thanks for the Soy advice Puppymom, I will definitely look into that - and thanks also for directing me towards the One Tubers site as everyone seems really lovely, and is going through similar things to myself - it is nice to know I'm not actually alone on this journey, which is the way you can feel sometimes.
Shells I know how you feel :hugs: about a month ago I had two tests with faint lines on and was half hoping they would lead to something. The day after my AF started I met a good friend at a pub and before I had taken a sip of my orange juice she grabbed my hands and told me she had some exciting news - she was 14 weeks pregnant. It is so hard because while you are happy for the people around you that things are working out for them, you still can't help feeling down that it isn't happening to you. Anyway, I'm now due on my AF again so have decided this month is about taking action - I'm going to take Puppymom's advice and try the Soy, then I'm going to try ConceivePlus along with a Mooncup (its supposed to keep everything closer to your cervix and stop it dropping out afterwards according to the TTC forums!!) Good luck to all you girls this month, whatever you are trying.


PS - sorry for the lack of abbreviations as I'm still learning! :blush:


----------



## caz & bob

aw good look to you hun xx :) xx


----------



## MrsRoughton

can i ask whether soy will regulate my cycles. its early days but having really irratic periods after tubal removal. 1st one was 29 days but i spotted on/off for a few weeks. (reckon left overs from the operation) and the 2nd was 38 days long. that why i am not testing this month till at least next wednesday hehehehehehe! 
but have not much hope. am off on Holiday 17th may for a week. so you watch af will show her face then. always they way! like getting spots the day before your school photo.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

af arrived good and proper today! boo hiss!! and boy its a painful one :-(


----------



## puppymom32

MrsRoughton said:


> can i ask whether soy will regulate my cycles. its early days but having really irratic periods after tubal removal. 1st one was 29 days but i spotted on/off for a few weeks. (reckon left overs from the operation) and the 2nd was 38 days long. that why i am not testing this month till at least next wednesday hehehehehehe!
> but have not much hope. am off on Holiday 17th may for a week. so you watch af will show her face then. always they way! like getting spots the day before your school photo.

It could help MrsR I am no expert on it only what I have seen myself so far. I know a lot of times they give clomid to help regulate and from what I have heard it acts the same as clomid so I would imagine so. Hope AF stays away for your vaca.


----------



## puppymom32

Shell'sAngels said:


> af arrived good and proper today! boo hiss!! and boy its a painful one :-(

So sorry hunni :hugs: ur body is just getting ready for a BFP this coming cycle.


----------



## MrsRoughton

am so sorry shell that the witch has shown her face grrrrrrrrrrr!
i found the heat packs really help me when i have a painful af. xxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies. So sorry to all those the :witch: got.

As for me....well, I'm not sure if I'm still in ths cycle. Symptoms have all but vanished. Ah well, I guess I'll just take my mind off it. This 2ww is the worst! :cry:


----------



## MrsRoughton

Isi-its not over till the witch shows her face. keeping everything crossed xxxxxxxxx

can i ask has anyone found they have different hormonal changes since tubal removal i have start breaking out in very big spots all over and always happens this time of my cycle. can't get to see doctor till next week and tbh don't think he will do anything probably tell me takes time for hormones to settle after.


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how is everyone shell sorry she got you hun fx for next month and me just waiting to ovulat xx :) xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

thanks guys, sorry to all who got af, caz & bob hope you get some good eggies and swimmers going in the next few days...

Has anyone tried lubricant? ive just bought this stuff from boots, i was £14.99 so better be good lol but it helps the sperms live longer and swim better?....anythings worth a try! also got some pregnacare, ive always taken folic acid (cheaper) but someone said pregnacare is good and had b6 in it...

PMA this month come on ladies... PMA .... 'she says' lol


----------



## puppymom32

Isi Buttercup said:


> Hi ladies. So sorry to all those the :witch: got.
> 
> As for me....well, I'm not sure if I'm still in ths cycle. Symptoms have all but vanished. Ah well, I guess I'll just take my mind off it. This 2ww is the worst! :cry:

Isi dont give up hope. I know how u feel I hate the 2ww but not much longer now.


----------



## puppymom32

MrsRoughton said:


> Isi-its not over till the witch shows her face. keeping everything crossed xxxxxxxxx
> 
> can i ask has anyone found they have different hormonal changes since tubal removal i have start breaking out in very big spots all over and always happens this time of my cycle. can't get to see doctor till next week and tbh don't think he will do anything probably tell me takes time for hormones to settle after.

MrsR My hormones are still all screwy after having my ectopic a year ago. Big Hugs hope your body gets back on track.


----------



## puppymom32

caz Yay for ovulating. Hope you get big healthy sticky babe eggs soon!!!

Shell's loving the PMA!!! I tried Preseed this last cycle and had one other time before. I have no EWCM so figure I need all the help I can get.


----------



## caz & bob

not ovulated yet hun im waiting to haha shell i have got some preseed to try this month so hope it works xx :) xx


----------



## puppymom32

So I had a dream last night that I peed on 6 FRER at the same time and they all came up BFP so to confirm it I did a digi and it said pregnant. I think I am going coo coo how do u even pee on 6 frer at the same time. LOL


----------



## caz & bob

haha i had a dream that i had twins a boy and a girl its mad how you have funny dreams init think its the med xx :) xx


----------



## Amos2009

Amy- we professional stick pee-ers know how to do that!!!


----------



## puppymom32

ha ha I figured it was possible you just had to be extremely talented. LOL


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Amy that is funny! very talented to do that hahahaha.....

Have you tested yet Amy i see your not far from testing day??? x


----------



## MrsRoughton

well i have just peed one a cheapy and bfn i knew that it would be. but after looking at it in different lights and angles i defo not seeing a line. well off to my moms for dinner today and then off to work. hope you are all ok today xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun you might be to early to tell fx for you xx :) xx


----------



## Amos2009

:hugs: MrsRoughton- you are not out til she shows her face remember? So I hope you are just testing too early!

Amy- how are you feeling? Any symptoms or anything?

How is everyone else?


----------



## bklove

puppymom lol at the dream and the display of talent it took to do that all at the same time:) 
Amos2009:hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks ladies,
No real symptoms or anything but I am trying my best not to symptom spot temp was still up today!!! Not gonna test until Thur day after AF is due. So tired of wasting expensive test for BFN's. Hope everyone else is doing well. 

MrsR it aint over till the witch comes FXXX for you.


----------



## caz & bob

fx for all you girls i try my preseed today it was good xx :) xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Keep the faith MrsR! FX for you!

Good luck, caz!

Hey PuppyMom, how are ya? Praying for you hun. My :af: is due on Thursday, but I don't see myself testing till the weekend, at the very earliest. Woke up with major :af: like cramping this morning, so really not sure if I'm still in. But ah well..... This time next week, we'll know, right? :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

Isi Buttercup said:


> Keep the faith MrsR! FX for you!
> 
> Good luck, caz!
> 
> Hey PuppyMom, how are ya? Praying for you hun. My :af: is due on Thursday, but I don't see myself testing till the weekend, at the very earliest. Woke up with major :af: like cramping this morning, so really not sure if I'm still in. But ah well..... This time next week, we'll know, right? :hugs:

Thanks hun I am good just waiting to see what the next few days bring. I am praying for you too hun hope this is our month.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

AMEN to that PuppyMom :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls hope your all fine today fx for all of us on here xx :) xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi ladies

Im waiting to ovulate!! hoping that it actually does happen this month.

Fingers crossed to all those testing soon xxx


----------



## puppymom32

FXXX for Caz and Shells and anyone else getting ready to Ovulate hope you catch the egg.


----------



## puppymom32

onewish said:


> well hello ladies iv not been on for a while my laptop broke just when i had found you well im back i need to do some reading tho im quite a few pages back i see, how are you where is everyone at?
> well my update is iv had my second cycle of clomid an now im late!!!
> my cycle was cd28 on my first cycle and im now of cd 34 and there is no sign of af at all but i still havent got my hopes up coz i keep thinking its my body messin with me but i have had a few things going on which has puzzled me on cd29 i had really bad period pains about 3am so bad i had to run a bath to help and they went on for few hours and then faded off so i thort period must be here i thort good at lest its on time but then nothing so i waited and still nothing iv had the odd slight cramp but i think its me just over watching, iv been bit tired an having some lightheaded feelings so much that iv avoided my driving lesson i didnt feel rite. other than that i feel fine. i did do a test on cd 28 which was neg so its this silly waiting game now i mite do a test on friday cd36 what do u ladies think?? x x

So sorry onewish I totally missed your post. Saw in LTTC that you are still in limbo hope they can get your cycle straightend out soon or better yet find that hidden BFP that wont show up on a pg test.


----------



## redhead31

Well, went away for my birthday this weekend and after waiting for 42 days and using six pregnancy tests, my AF appeared - typical!! Oh well, at least the weather has been nice for my birthday :happydance: - it's a good job I wasn't planning on going abroad with all this volcano ash! I managed to get through the 'when will you start a family' questions from relatives and was quite happy to cuddle my new cousin. I think that having you guys to talk to does make me feel stronger - I can cope with things that I couldn't cope with before I joined. Now that all my friends are pregnant/have children I haven't seen any of them for about three months. The last one to tell me she was pregnant (to which I ran out of the pub crying!) hasn't sent me a birthday card, which is unusual for her because I've received a card from her every year without fail. I guess I can understand that my reaction wasn't what she had hoped for, but then I also thought that as she has suffered two miscarriages it would have been more understanding of how difficult it is. Anyway - this month is my month of action. I'm taking Agnus Castus to regulate my periods and give my fertility a boost and then I'm going to try Conception Plus. Fingers crossed to all of you that you get a bfp this month.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Got a :bfn: at 14 dpo today :cry:. Caved and got myself a Clear Blue test.

:witch: is due today, but I hear my prenatals (Pregnacare Conception) can delay your period by a couple of days, so I might have to wait for a while.

This journey is so heartbreaking and difficult.....


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry Isi dont give up hope could still be too early. I thought I was like 12 dpo and did a test - then put my temps in FF and pushed me back to only 7dpo. So there is still hope. I just ovulated way later than I thought.


----------



## puppymom32

redhead31 said:


> Well, went away for my birthday this weekend and after waiting for 42 days and using six pregnancy tests, my AF appeared - typical!! Oh well, at least the weather has been nice for my birthday :happydance: - it's a good job I wasn't planning on going abroad with all this volcano ash! I managed to get through the 'when will you start a family' questions from relatives and was quite happy to cuddle my new cousin. I think that having you guys to talk to does make me feel stronger - I can cope with things that I couldn't cope with before I joined. Now that all my friends are pregnant/have children I haven't seen any of them for about three months. The last one to tell me she was pregnant (to which I ran out of the pub crying!) hasn't sent me a birthday card, which is unusual for her because I've received a card from her every year without fail. I guess I can understand that my reaction wasn't what she had hoped for, but then I also thought that as she has suffered two miscarriages it would have been more understanding of how difficult it is. Anyway - this month is my month of action. I'm taking Agnus Castus to regulate my periods and give my fertility a boost and then I'm going to try Conception Plus. Fingers crossed to all of you that you get a bfp this month.

redhead,
Happy late bday. So sorry the witch got you. Glad the weather was nice. Sorry you and your friend are on the outs. Believe me I know how hard it can be to deal with pg announcements. It just doesnt get any easier. FXXX your plan of attack works this month. FXXX for you.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi ladies....

Im sorry for those who got af :-( and Amy.... fingers crossed for you xxx

Im not sure what the heck going on with me im on cd9 and waiting to ovulate normally do on cd 10/11 before loss, and ive started spotting again ???? so god knows whats going on!!! im getting pretty fed up with my body now boooo!!


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry shell's maybe its ovulation bleed. Hope it goes away and stays away.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:af: got me today, PuppyMom. Decided to take a break from ttc....to just relax and enjoy the company of my awesome husband whom I love with all my heart. For now, I'm just spent!


----------



## puppymom32

Aww so sorry babes but I know what you mean sometimes it is just better to relax a bit and not stress so much about TTC. Hope u enjoy ur much need time off. Big Hugs.


----------



## caz & bob

i hate this wait for o i think this clomid is make ing my o later xx :) xx


----------



## puppymom32

The soy did the same thing for me this month Caz I know how u feel it sucks.


----------



## caz & bob

i just hope i ovulat tomorrow like i did last month we will see xx :)xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

im waiting for O still too... and im hoping it shows up soon! i got a horrible feeling im not gonna ovulate again this cycle... hope im wrong xx


----------



## caz & bob

fx you do hun i have done this today so i think im going to tomorrow heres the pic
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0029.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Shell'sAngels

thats hell of a lot darker than my lines are lol mine are not even visable unless put up to a light :-(


----------



## caz & bob

aw hope you ovulate done another this mornoing a bit darker im going to post when its darker xx :) xx


----------



## caz & bob

heres me pic hey fx for everyone else waiting over to tww now hate this xx :) xx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0028.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Shell'sAngels

thats a positive caz.... wish i was in the dam 2ww lol not sure where the heck i am :-s


----------



## MrsRoughton

have decided to buy a thermometer and some opks. can anyone recommend a good basal thermometer???


----------



## Shell'sAngels

oh oh oh oh , i have some lines appearing... maybe i am gonna ovulate afterall please please please please.......:spermy::dust: 

there not positive yet but there darkest they have been all month... so heres hoping later or 2moro i get a darker one :thumbup:

https://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb203/shelleymom4/SL373917.jpg


----------



## Shell'sAngels

MrsRoughton, i got my bbt on ebay very cheap... im sorry i cant remember who but take a look over there


----------



## MrsRoughton

fingers crossed shell that you ovulate very very soon xxxxx


----------



## redhead31

Hey everyone, hope everything is going well. For the last couple of days I've been waiting for my delivery of Softcups. Yesterday a huge box from Amazon arrived :mail: and I started getting a bit worried about how big these soft cups were going to be!! Well, after opening the box and scrambling around in mountains of shredded paper there was a small box of softcups hidden away in the bottom :rofl: I was picturing trying to insert something the size of a frisbee but Amazon must have just run out of smaller boxes!!
Anyway, Shells, hope you get that darker line at some point in the next couple of days - fingers crossed for you that this is your month.
Mrs R - one of my friends just got hers from Boots, it comes with an instruction leaflet on how to chart your temp.


----------



## MrsRoughton

i just peed on a cheapy and i think there is a faint line???? could it be an evap tried to take pic with my phone but its all blurry


----------



## Shell'sAngels

ohh a cheapy preg test you mean Mrs R???....

Sounds promising go and get a FRER !! xx


----------



## lisa-lovelife

hi ladies i hope you dont mind me sneaking in but could do with some advice if you dont mind ..i had my r tube removed about 5 1/2 yrs ago after a live ectopic at 12 wks ive had 5 early mc since a 9 wks ago i found out i was pregs again but turned out to b ectopic ive had the shot so i hope it works can any 1 give me some advice about what will happen now and what can i do to help my self ?? thankyou


----------



## caz & bob

MrsRoughton said:


> have decided to buy a thermometer and some opks. can anyone recommend a good basal thermometer???

 you can get one off babymad hun x :) x


----------



## caz & bob

Shell'sAngels said:


> oh oh oh oh , i have some lines appearing... maybe i am gonna ovulate afterall please please please please.......:spermy::dust:
> 
> there not positive yet but there darkest they have been all month... so heres hoping later or 2moro i get a darker one :thumbup:
> 
> https://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb203/shelleymom4/SL373917.jpg

shell that 2nd one looks good hun nearly there do another later on it might be darker x :) x


----------



## caz & bob

how is everyone hope your all fine today hate the wait now x ;) x


----------



## puppymom32

lisa-lovelife said:


> hi ladies i hope you dont mind me sneaking in but could do with some advice if you dont mind ..i had my r tube removed about 5 1/2 yrs ago after a live ectopic at 12 wks ive had 5 early mc since a 9 wks ago i found out i was pregs again but turned out to b ectopic ive had the shot so i hope it works can any 1 give me some advice about what will happen now and what can i do to help my self ?? thankyou

Lisa,
Welcome so sorry for your losses hun. Sounds like we have been in very similar situations. Although my first ectopic they saveed my tube and the last one they decided to take it. I have never had the shot but did discuss it with my dr. Basically she said you take the shot and then they monitor the HCG to make sure it is working. Very important to monitor to make sure it is working or it could damage your remaining tube. Then you will wait 3 months and during that time near the end of the 3 months my dr was gonna do another HSG to make sure the tube was clear before I started trying again. Hope u find the answers u need and get your sticky BFP real soon. 

Amy


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Thanks Caz

Looks like there getting lighter so not so sure its ovulation or not now :-( getting pains still and twinges but the lines defo getting lighter boooooooo!!! i put it on my chart as positive i was that sure. Now not sure what to think....

Amy how are you doing hun? did af get you this month or you waiting to test?

And welcome Lisa. Sorry you found yourself here again hun and how awful for you all them losses xxx


----------



## redhead31

Lisa, glad you have joined the team - you are a very strong lady. I read Puppymoms journal and her story is just amazing. I admire you both.
Lisa, with regard to helping yourself has your doc recommended you take anything like low-dose asprin to try and prevent another mc?
Shells, I know how you feel, I got sick of trying to work out what the opks were doing. Which is why I bit the bullet and bought a monitor so there is no trying to decipher lines. 
Caz, hang on in there - I wish I was on my 2ww, I still haven't stopped spotting.
Mrs R - was it a preg test you did where you got a faint line? Keep us updated and, whether its a faint line for ovulation or for BFP, good luck.


----------



## lisa-lovelife

redhead31 said:


> Lisa, glad you have joined the team - you are a very strong lady. I read Puppymoms journal and her story is just amazing. I admire you both.
> Lisa, with regard to helping yourself has your doc recommended you take anything like low-dose asprin to try and prevent another mc?
> Shells, I know how you feel, I got sick of trying to work out what the opks were doing. Which is why I bit the bullet and bought a monitor so there is no trying to decipher lines.
> Caz, hang on in there - I wish I was on my 2ww, I still haven't stopped spotting.
> Mrs R - was it a preg test you did where you got a faint line? Keep us updated and, whether its a faint line for ovulation or for BFP, good luck.

hi redhead no my doc hasnt recommened anything yet but im sure he will ,but i have to wait six months before i can ttc again so just wanted to get some advice and support as im sure its going to be along six months ..:coffee:


----------



## caz & bob

Shell'sAngels said:


> Thanks Caz
> 
> Looks like there getting lighter so not so sure its ovulation or not now :-( getting pains still and twinges but the lines defo getting lighter boooooooo!!! i put it on my chart as positive i was that sure. Now not sure what to think....
> 
> Amy how are you doing hun? did af get you this month or you waiting to test?
> 
> And welcome Lisa. Sorry you found yourself here again hun and how awful for you all them losses xxx

aw i hope you ovulate hun fx for you xx


----------



## puppymom32

caz & bob said:


> how is everyone hope your all fine today hate the wait now x ;) x

Caz FXX this is your month Hun.


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks Redhead!!!
Shell's maybe u caught the surge on the way down FXXX and AF got me Sat Night. looks like my LP was only 8.5 days this month. Boooo gonna talk to my dr to see what they think and how I can extend it. 
Lisa- we will definetly do what we can to help make the next 6 mo as short as possible for you. Big Hugs.


----------



## caz & bob

puppymom32 said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> how is everyone hope your all fine today hate the wait now x ;) x
> 
> Caz FXX this is your month Hun.Click to expand...

aw ty hun fx for use to and all on here we need bfps xx


----------



## caz & bob

redhead31 said:


> Lisa, glad you have joined the team - you are a very strong lady. I read Puppymoms journal and her story is just amazing. I admire you both.
> Lisa, with regard to helping yourself has your doc recommended you take anything like low-dose asprin to try and prevent another mc?
> Shells, I know how you feel, I got sick of trying to work out what the opks were doing. Which is why I bit the bullet and bought a monitor so there is no trying to decipher lines.
> Caz, hang on in there - I wish I was on my 2ww, I still haven't stopped spotting.
> Mrs R - was it a preg test you did where you got a faint line? Keep us updated and, whether its a faint line for ovulation or for BFP, good luck.

aw will do hun hate the wait now xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

awww Amy im sorry af got you :-( hope the docs can give you some answers.

I hope thats the case, but that would mean my surge would have only lasted overnight? i did a opk yesterday about 4pm and nothing.... then one this morning 3rd urine not first and got that strong line on the second opk..... is it possible for a surge to only last that long? x


----------



## puppymom32

I'm not sure I would hope that it would last longer but who knows. You may want to start taking your temp just until your body gets back on track. Temp shift is really the only true way to know that you have actually ovulated. Even when u get a pos OPK doesnt necessarily mean and egg popped out. Its a major hassle but pretty addictive when u start doing it.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

oh i am temping Amy  really hoping i get a temp raise 2moro and i may know... im not getting my hopes up tho


----------



## MrsRoughton

well i want to cautiously want to announce that i peed on a frer this afternoon and got a very faint bfp!!! i know its early days but enjoying the moment xx


----------



## bklove

and there is nothing wrong with that! Hope its a very long moment for you-i'm thinking 9 months long:) :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Congrats MrsR!!! 
Amy- sorry the ol hag showed her face- I had all my fingers and toes crossed for you :(
Shell- I wish I had some experience on those OPK's but I have no clue! Hope you ovulated and popped out a good ol eggy!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Congrats Mrs. Roughton! :hugs:

Thanks so much for the support, Puppy! Decided I don't have to stay away from the BnB site even if I am taking a break from ttc for a little while.

:hugs: to those hit by AF!


----------



## africaqueen

yay i found it so glad team one tubers in here for moral support.
I lost my left tube due to ectopic in jan this yr. it was my first pregnancy. I was 6wks gone. 

We just started ttc again last mth after a 3mth break so this is cycle 2 of ttc again. Good luck to us all xxx


Oh forgot to ask, where can i find the code for the one tubers siggie plz? thanks x


----------



## africaqueen

MrsRoughton said:


> well i want to cautiously want to announce that i peed on a frer this afternoon and got a very faint bfp!!! i know its early days but enjoying the moment xx

Oh wow! congrats! u have gave me a lot of hope. Happy and healthy 9mths and tons of right place sticky vibes coming ur way:happydance:

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

congrtas mrsr shell have you ovulated yet hun and how is eveyrone else xx


----------



## redhead31

africaqueen said:


> yay i found it so glad team one tubers in here for moral support.
> I lost my left tube due to ectopic in jan this yr. it was my first pregnancy. I was 6wks gone.
> 
> We just started ttc again last mth after a 3mth break so this is cycle 2 of ttc again. Good luck to us all xxx
> 
> 
> Oh forgot to ask, where can i find the code for the one tubers siggie plz? thanks x

Hey Africaqueen - good to have you here :hugs: . The one tubers siggie is on page 4 of this thread with instructions on how to get it into your signature. I lost my left tube as well - fingers crossed both our right tubes get their arses into gear soon!
Mrs R - OMG!! That is great to hear, fingers crossed for you.
Lisa - six months is a long time to wait, that would be frustrating. Are you definitely waiting six or are you going to cheat and start trying again after three or four?!


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats Mrs R so excited for you!!!
Amos how are u babes. 
Yay for finding us Africaqueen!!!


----------



## puppymom32

Isi yay for not staying away totally ok to be around and not try as hard as normal. 
caz- I'm well babes how are you?
redhead- Yay for ovulation soon!!! Hope u r gearing up.


----------



## caz & bob

puppymom32 said:


> Isi yay for not staying away totally ok to be around and not try as hard as normal.
> caz- I'm well babes how are you?
> redhead- Yay for ovulation soon!!! Hope u r gearing up.

im good hun just hate the wait now xx :)


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Congrats Mrs R Thats fantastic news!!!

Well my temp barely raised this morning so not sure if its ovulation or not its driving me mad, i am in intense pain tonight like someones twisting my ovary and ive got EWCM but my temps are going up? the opks are a little darker but not positive, and now they are practically non exsistant tonight but at 2pm i had my darkest today? but everyones said its still negative so i dunno whats happening, maybe im trying to ovulate and actually am not?

this is what i got.
https://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb203/shelleymom4/SL373925.jpg


----------



## puppymom32

Shell's I hope so babes. I know it is frustrating. Hope your temps give u a better answer to where you are tomorrow. Do you have a link to your chart?


----------



## Shell'sAngels

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1a869a

Ive recored the last two days as positive opks but im not sure that they are so that may be wrong....


----------



## caz & bob

they look nearly + hun do one early about 10is in the morning thats when i do mine xx


----------



## onewish

puppymom32 said:


> onewish said:
> 
> 
> well hello ladies iv not been on for a while my laptop broke just when i had found you well im back i need to do some reading tho im quite a few pages back i see, how are you where is everyone at?
> well my update is iv had my second cycle of clomid an now im late!!!
> my cycle was cd28 on my first cycle and im now of cd 34 and there is no sign of af at all but i still havent got my hopes up coz i keep thinking its my body messin with me but i have had a few things going on which has puzzled me on cd29 i had really bad period pains about 3am so bad i had to run a bath to help and they went on for few hours and then faded off so i thort period must be here i thort good at lest its on time but then nothing so i waited and still nothing iv had the odd slight cramp but i think its me just over watching, iv been bit tired an having some lightheaded feelings so much that iv avoided my driving lesson i didnt feel rite. other than that i feel fine. i did do a test on cd 28 which was neg so its this silly waiting game now i mite do a test on friday cd36 what do u ladies think?? x x
> 
> So sorry onewish I totally missed your post. Saw in LTTC that you are still in limbo hope they can get your cycle straightend out soon or better yet find that hidden BFP that wont show up on a pg test.Click to expand...

hello hun thanks for your reply i was just invited here by CAZ AND BOB then i realised id already been here talkin to you when i seen ur reply sorry last time i cudnt remember where it was i was talkin to you lol well iv not had a good time since i wont type it all al just put a link to a thread i made today

https://www.babyandbump.com/problem...shocked-confused-warning-tmi.html#post5185843

how are you doing? im al behide now but i think im gonna start spending sometime here if everyone doesnt mind? x


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry hun for your mc hope you can get things sorted and you get your bfp hun xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

I got no opks left now lol im done with them just gonna bed 2moro night and thursday night we have more than covered it this month and just hope for the best!


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry onewish just read your thread does sound like MC but the - test and no bleeding is really weird. With all my MC I had bleeding and + test. Plz let us know what the drs says. Glad u found your way back again. Big Hugs.


----------



## Olivia2

OMG I finally found my way back. My computer died over a month ago and I have a new one now but I couldn't find this site, then I couldn't remember my username or password.

Any how in my absence I was hoping to see you all with BFP's. I was so excited coming to read and hoping you had all gotten UTD whilst I was away.

Unfortunately along with some of you I am also not pregnant :nope: about to O somewhere around now. Its my second last cycle before DH and I start the IVF roller coaster. Hoping to get a BFP before then but its unlikely I guess.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Puppymom :hugs:

You're in my prayers Onewish :hugs:

Ladies, I have a question. If your OPK tells you you're about to ovulate, how do you know if its from the ovary linked to your good tube? :shrug:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Isi Buttercup said:


> Thanks Puppymom :hugs:
> 
> You're in my prayers Onewish :hugs:
> 
> Ladies, I have a question. If your OPK tells you you're about to ovulate, how do you know if its from the ovary linked to your good tube? :shrug:

Hi hun, i can feel which side im ovulating from and sometimes even ovulate from both!, someone did say that the body is very clever and will pick up a egg from the otherside though sometimes so its not always not gonna happen if you ovulate on your tubeless side iywkim??


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Olivia2 said:


> OMG I finally found my way back. My computer died over a month ago and I have a new one now but I couldn't find this site, then I couldn't remember my username or password.
> 
> Any how in my absence I was hoping to see you all with BFP's. I was so excited coming to read and hoping you had all gotten UTD whilst I was away.
> 
> Unfortunately along with some of you I am also not pregnant :nope: about to O somewhere around now. Its my second last cycle before DH and I start the IVF roller coaster. Hoping to get a BFP before then but its unlikely I guess.

Welcome back Olivia, i truely hope that a lil bean implants before ivf, you never know often that happens its almost like they know your gonna go down that route you relax a little more and get pregnant naturally! ive heard this so many times so big fingers crossed xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Well guys dunno whats going on with my temps they are not rising very fast so god knows if all this pain ive had is ovulation or if a egg was released, ran outa opks and still got alot of cm so gonna do the deed tonight to cover ourselves then i need a break lol exhausted 10 nights on the trot my dh is superman lmao!!


----------



## MrsRoughton

Shell'sAngels said:


> Well guys dunno whats going on with my temps they are not rising very fast so god knows if all this pain ive had is ovulation or if a egg was released, ran outa opks and still got alot of cm so gonna do the deed tonight to cover ourselves then i need a break lol exhausted 10 nights on the trot my dh is superman lmao!!

lol at the superman! 
me and oh dtd every day till about a week ago as we exhausted but got my bfp yesterday so oh has at least 10 months rest hahahahaha!!!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

lol thats the thing Mrs R i think he knows if i get up the spout i wont want it for at least another 3 months lol xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Shells!!!! Yeah, I think it's a good idea for you to BD as much as you can during this period, to cover yourself. FX for a :bfp: for you!! :hugs:


----------



## redhead31

Hey people - well I'm still spotting and monitor is showing no signs of getting close to ovulation so I've got a feeling this is going to be a long month.
Shells - it sounds like you have got it covered for this month, fingers crossed you get that that bfp.
One wish - I read your thread and something similar happened to me a few months after my ectopic. Turns out the large clump was left-over build up of lining from when I was pregnant. The hospital explained that the pain you feel as it is passing through is actually similar to contractions as your body works to expel the large piece of tissue. Whatever it was it is a horrible thing to go through - it will be good to see you on the one tubers pages :hugs:
Olivia - nice to have you back. My last friend to get pregnant was just getting ready to start using the injections before her IVF and she got a bfp - fingers crossed the same thing happens to you. However, another of my friends had IVF and now has a gorgeous baby girl, so whatever happens I'm sure it will be a good outcome for you.
Isi - the doc told me that for most months the main ovary (ie the one linked to a tube) takes over to produce the egg and then if the other ovary happens to win that month then in around 1/3 of cases the egg 'floats' across to the correct tube - this happens in women with two tubes as well.

I tell you what girls, with all our experiences we could write a book! I'm out with friends tonight (four with at least two kids, three pregnant, no-one TTC except me). I haven't been out with them all since January as can't face the baby talk.
However, I'm plucking up the courage to go tonight so keep your fingers crossed for me that I don't run out of the pub crying again and then spend the next week feeling lonely and useless.


----------



## MrsRoughton

hope you have a nice time red xxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hugs to you Redhead! Just go for it! I know the feeling. Luckily, even though we are all above 30, I'm the only one of my close friends who is married....so no baby talk within my immediate circle. BUT, at work it's a different story. 3 of us got married within months of each other (mine was first), and of the other 2, one just had a daughter, while the other one is heavily pregnant.....they are also both younger than me (I'm 32....33 next month). There is also another colleague of mine who is pregnant....so you can imagine how agog with babies my office has been recently. I find that I constantly have to wear my happy face everyday when I really just want to go back home and curl up under the sheets.....but that won't pay the bills, right :haha:

You'll be fine! :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

Olivia2 said:


> OMG I finally found my way back. My computer died over a month ago and I have a new one now but I couldn't find this site, then I couldn't remember my username or password.
> 
> Any how in my absence I was hoping to see you all with BFP's. I was so excited coming to read and hoping you had all gotten UTD whilst I was away.
> 
> Unfortunately along with some of you I am also not pregnant :nope: about to O somewhere around now. Its my second last cycle before DH and I start the IVF roller coaster. Hoping to get a BFP before then but its unlikely I guess.

Welcome back hunni we have missed you so much. Yay for IVF how exciting. So hope ur BFP comes before then on its own.


----------



## puppymom32

Shells I think u have your basis covered. Sorry abou the temps. 
Isi I agree usually I can tell which side by the Ov pain never could tell before I got the tube removed kinda weird. 
Red good luck hun I have lots of friends like yours and it is very hard to be around them at times. Stay strong. I agree we should write a book.


----------



## puppymom32

How are u MrsR love that ticker!!!


----------



## caz & bob

Isi Buttercup said:


> Thanks Puppymom :hugs:
> 
> You're in my prayers Onewish :hugs:
> 
> Ladies, I have a question. If your OPK tells you you're about to ovulate, how do you know if its from the ovary linked to your good tube? :shrug:

think you will get pain on both or one side dont no hunnie xx


----------



## MrsRoughton

puppymom32 said:


> How are u MrsR love that ticker!!!

am going insane have appointment with epau at 10.15 tomorrow and i am so nervous. trying not to let it worry me but you know how it is the rose tinted glasses have slipped where pregnancy is concerned i will only probably relax when i have bubs in my arms and even then will still worry xx


----------



## africaqueen

Red- Hope u have a lovely time. I knw how hard it can be as most of our friends either have young babies or are pg right now and its hard going for me.

Mrsroughton- I am so happy for u! i hope ur appt goes well and u have that scan in 1-2wks and see a healthy HB in your womb ;-) i cannot wait intill that day myself. I knw its no guareentee but just to knw my body got my baby where it should be...then the rest is down to nature  xxx


----------



## caz & bob

have a nice time red fx you o hun how is everyone else today dull and spitting her and i have some mad pain in my right side and in my lower back carnt take the dogs out for the walke gutted xx xx


----------



## MrsRoughton

hiya just got my result from the epau, my Hcg levels are 80 and my progesterone is high. they did a scan and my womb lining looks good. the lady said she could see a folicle in my ovary from my tube less side but couldn't see my right ovary as my bowel was in the way. she asked if she could do an internal scan and i refused as don't want to put "Bob" at risk if he in the right place. anyways off to work see you all laters xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Mrs R, im pleased all seems well are you going back again in a few weeks??

Well i 'THINK' i may have ovulated... wont know for sure till my chart picks it up but i did have a temp raise this morning im sure im 2dpo but i have a feeling if it does pick it up it will put me at 1dpo... just the fact that i have ovulated would be good enough for me right now to know im getting back on track!, i defo ovulated from my good side too cuse the right side was painful! that pains subsided now and just like a dull ache. So fingers crossed girsl... caz im joining ya in this long 2ww xx


----------



## puppymom32

Mrs R awesome news. 80 is good but definetly too low to really see anything anyways so I would just wait a week or so try again with the scan. 

Shell's yay for ovulations FXXX for you babes.


----------



## caz & bob

Shell'sAngels said:


> Mrs R, im pleased all seems well are you going back again in a few weeks??
> 
> Well i 'THINK' i may have ovulated... wont know for sure till my chart picks it up but i did have a temp raise this morning im sure im 2dpo but i have a feeling if it does pick it up it will put me at 1dpo... just the fact that i have ovulated would be good enough for me right now to know im getting back on track!, i defo ovulated from my good side too cuse the right side was painful! that pains subsided now and just like a dull ache. So fingers crossed girsl... caz im joining ya in this long 2ww xx

hi hun yay glad you are hun fx for are :bfp:s lots of baby :dust: to us all xx xx


----------



## africaqueen

Mrs R- i am so happy that things seem to be going well for bob ;-) 

Shell's angels- yay on O'ing and hope u caught that egg 

AF has almost left the building so let the bd'ing commence as of tomorrow and as much as poss throughout this cycle cos im praying i get my BFP this cycle xxx


----------



## puppymom32

africaqueen,
We are cycle buddies and my AF is pretty much gone too. FXXX this is all our months.


----------



## caz & bob

lots of baby :dust: :dust: :dust: to all of us on her xx xx


----------



## puppymom32

Wouldnt it be awesome if we all did get pregnant this month. Then we would be pregnant team one tubers. LOL


----------



## caz & bob

puppymom32 said:


> Wouldnt it be awesome if we all did get pregnant this month. Then we would be pregnant team one tubers. LOL

it would be awesome hun just keep awer fx and pray for are :bfp:s xx xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

that would be so awsome!! us one tubers can do it!!! ;-) ok ive not got much PMA at the mo but shall attempt to show some lol xx


----------



## MrsRoughton

Shell'sAngels said:


> Mrs R, im pleased all seems well are you going back again in a few weeks??
> 
> Well i 'THINK' i may have ovulated... wont know for sure till my chart picks it up but i did have a temp raise this morning im sure im 2dpo but i have a feeling if it does pick it up it will put me at 1dpo... just the fact that i have ovulated would be good enough for me right now to know im getting back on track!, i defo ovulated from my good side too cuse the right side was painful! that pains subsided now and just like a dull ache. So fingers crossed girsl... caz im joining ya in this long 2ww xx


hiya i have to go back saturday morning for repeat bloods and then again probably monday and when they reach 1500 i will get rescanned.


----------



## Amos2009

OMG ladies......I have been having my hcg levels checked from my last mc on April 7th...my last level was checked 2 weeks ago before I went on our cruise and it was 59....well, I had it checked again yesterday and it had only fallen to 46. I took a pg test 2 days ago and it was negative, so the docs and myself were confused. So......the nurse told me to take another test in the morning just to see if it is a new pregnancy. Well, you know I couldn't wait til in the morning so I took one......there is a line there!!! It is faint, but there is definitely a line!!! OMG....so scared though because I am pretty sure I ovulated from the side where the jacked up tube is still there :(


----------



## puppymom32

Am,
The good tube could of picked it up. I know its hard but PMA. I bet ur first pg test didnt take because the number was so low and now it has gone up. FXXX for you babes.


----------



## MrsRoughton

amos i whisper congrats to you! take one day at a time hun. i still don't know if Bob will stick or if he is in the right place, but focusing on the positive is helping me. only time will tell. and i know how hard it is to relax and enjoy. but heres to a positive outcome xx


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Amy and MrsR...I am going to have nothing but PMA from here on out. Whatever is going to happen will happen no matter how much I worry. So......fingers crossed for your next bloods and scan MrsR and baby dust to all my fellow one tubers!!!


----------



## MrsRoughton

thanks amos my friend gave birth this morning at 12.01 this morning at home. so a sign of things to come i reckon xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

FX for you Amos! You're definitely in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Amos- I have everything x'd for you hun. Pray this bean sticks and in the right place.

Puppymom- yay i have a cycle buddy! never had one before. lol. i pray this is our cycle and of course all u other ladies. Il be poas on the 19th may cos thats my birthday and what a gift that would be!  xxx


----------



## Amos2009

MrsRoughton said:


> thanks amos my friend gave birth this morning at 12.01 this morning at home. so a sign of things to come i reckon xxx

Soon that will be all of us!! (the giving birth part- not so sure about the being at home part- LOL!!)


----------



## caz & bob

aw congrats amos fx for you everthink will be ok xx xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Ohhh fingers crossed Amos hope its a new sticky bfp for you!! xx

Mrs R fingers crossed for you hun hope them hcg levels keep raising!! xxx

Fingers crossed everyone for more bfps to come xx


----------



## caz & bob

8 days left then i can test hay carnt wait xx xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

my chart still isnt picking up ovulation :-(.....

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1a869a


----------



## caz & bob

Shell'sAngels said:


> my chart still isnt picking up ovulation :-(.....
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1a869a

i think you ovulated hun well ihope you did what cd are you xx xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Im on cd 17 im sure i ovulated cd 13 or 14 those 2 days i got the pains bad!!


----------



## MrsRoughton

had my bloods taken this morning and still waiting for her to ring with the results. she says she expects them to have doubled so fingers crossed i am sooooooooo nervous. i have gone and bought 3 packs of pregnacare plus 3 for 2 at boots and some more bio oil for my stretchies


----------



## MrsRoughton

woooooooo they gone up to 264 in two days from 80!!!!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Thats fantastic Mrs R!!!! yay!!!! 

my FF has picked ovulation up as day 15... im sure it was b4 but i shall go with it  least its picking up ovulation!! my temps are nearly as high as my last bfp so im not holding up much hope, we will see xx


----------



## MrsRoughton

lots of bedding shell xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Mrs R- that is fantastic news!! Gives me sooo much hope! sending u a ton of sticky in the right place vibes x

Shel- that is good news that u O'd 

xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

oh i did plenty of bedding im bloody shattered now lol 10 nights on the trot now if i didnt catch it i will be p*ssed right off lol


----------



## caz & bob

Shell'sAngels said:


> Im on cd 17 im sure i ovulated cd 13 or 14 those 2 days i got the pains bad!!

ye i think you would of then hun xx xx


----------



## caz & bob

mrs r thats fab new hun hope i get mine this month sick of the wait now thow testin in 7 days whooo whoooo cant wait xx xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Caz i see you used preseed this month? i used concieve plus this month! lets hope they do there jobs  will you test early or will you test when af is due? any symptoms so far? x


----------



## MrsRoughton

can i sound really thick and ask what preseed is and how it helps?


----------



## caz & bob

Shell'sAngels said:


> Caz i see you used preseed this month? i used concieve plus this month! lets hope they do there jobs  will you test early or will you test when af is due? any symptoms so far? x

next Saturday hun im going to test carnt wait just been really tierd this month im constipated haha sorry had niggly pains in my right and left side thats it hun have you had any xx xx


----------



## caz & bob

MrsRoughton said:


> can i sound really thick and ask what preseed is and how it helps?

its a lube hun helps the swimmers get up there and help them to stay in xx xx


----------



## katstar

congrats mrs roughton. So happy for you. :happydance::flower: xx


----------



## africaqueen

I used conceive plus the cycle i got pregnant and using it again this cycle so fingers majorly x! good luck ladies xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi ladies 

I feel so bad, im sat here with one heck of a hangover!! i went out with some old friends last night a last minute thing.... had a couple of drinks and that led to a few more, ya know how it goes, i dread to think how many i had all together... im 4dpo and i hope its not effected things!!? oh and my temp went up hugely today can alcohol effect your temp? x


----------



## africaqueen

Shell'sAngels said:


> hi ladies
> 
> I feel so bad, im sat here with one heck of a hangover!! i went out with some old friends last night a last minute thing.... had a couple of drinks and that led to a few more, ya know how it goes, i dread to think how many i had all together... im 4dpo and i hope its not effected things!!? oh and my temp went up hugely today can alcohol effect your temp? x

Oh i knw that feeling. lol. alcohol can increase ur temps sometimes. As regards worrying about gettin a bit drunk, its probs not "ideal" when u are dpo, but far frm a issue. Just look at how many young girls get pg after a night out and then carry on clubbing etc as they dnt knw they r pregnant ;-) also i knw many women who carried on drinking through pregnancy (dnt agree with it at all) that had perfect babies so what will be will be. Good luck this cycle! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

im 7dpo hun today i have had a drink friday and saturday only alcopops because i carnt drink anythink else i get really bad hangovers xx xx


----------



## redhead31

Hi everyone, well I went out for my night out last week and it was ok. I think I was panicking more than I should have. My friends were quite understanding although they did still want to talk about the price of cots/prams etc which was both boring and depressing.
Africaqueen - I'm using Conceive Plus as well this cycle, fx it works for us both.
Shells - last time I got pregnant I was drinking a large glass of wine when I did the pregnancy test!! Put it this way, docs are on and off about whether it is ok or not to drink during pregnancy. The latest findings show its ok to drink moderately - considering you probably don't drink every day I don't think a bit of a binge will be too bad. I don't want to make my whole life about getting pregnant so if I go out and let my hair down for a night every now and again I'm not going to beat myself up over it. But once I am definitely pregnant I will stay off the booze.
Mrs R - this is all very exciting! Lets hope your good luck rubs off on the rest of us this month. Keep us updated.

I'm still spotting :cry: Can't wait until I can get on the clomid and actually start ovulating and having more normal cycles. Oh well, I'm going to plan a holiday to Greece - if I can't get fat by being pregnant then I'm going to do it by laying on a beach eating ice-cream - tee hee!


----------



## africaqueen

Red- love your way of thinking. trying to get pregnant seems to take over our whole lives and i think its good to have a blow out now and again ;-)
Your greek holiday sounds like a plan. Me and DH are hoping to get to a greek island around october time when there are so good deals on 

fx for us that the CP works this cycle too  xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

yeh ya right and to be honest if i recap back when i found out i was pregnant with lucas and Harvey (my second son) i had been out on the drink in what would have been the 2ww... and yes quite agree ya cant let it rule your life.

Ive had some heck of a strange twinges and pains going on inside today, almost breathetaking, and around my ovarys again... i wonder if its my dam cysts back! it was also in the pelvic area too... odd!!


----------



## caz & bob

i feel very tierd and really gassy and traped wind its killing me i have to keep drinking water to get rid of the wind ha xx xx yours might be a good sign hun xx xx


----------



## africaqueen

Caz- hope thats a good sign for u ;-) I am waiting to O with baited breath to see which side i O from(i always get O pain so can tell from that) im feeling quite nervous incase i O from the "tubeless" side but i O'd from there last mth so hoping its the right sides turn. lol.

Good luck ladies who are dpo. Hope there is a lil miracle happening as we speak xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

anyone ever done a Jenny Renny reading??

I was sucked in and had one done, i hope she is wrong, i dont wanna wait this long i wanted to be pregnant b4 my due date in july :-(

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the end of August/beginning of September from a cycle that begins in August. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of May 2011 - specific reference to the 18th and 20th.


----------



## MrsRoughton

well have just spent the night on the gynie ward! i had pains last night so went in. they did bloods and my HCG have gone up to 776! so they think its a sign of a healthy pregnancy not ectopic. as they could'nt see my tube and ovary on last scan they want to do a scan tomorrow at 10am. so fingers crossed i see bean in ten right place!


----------



## caz & bob

aw fx mrs r xx xx


----------



## puppymom32

africaqueen said:


> Amos- I have everything x'd for you hun. Pray this bean sticks and in the right place.
> 
> Puppymom- yay i have a cycle buddy! never had one before. lol. i pray this is our cycle and of course all u other ladies. Il be poas on the 19th may cos thats my birthday and what a gift that would be!  xxx

Yay for cycle buddies just gearing up for O how about you. Let the fun start tomorrow night for me. LOL


----------



## puppymom32

katstar said:


> congrats mrs roughton. So happy for you. :happydance::flower: xx

Kat,
Hey babes how are you doing? Been thinking about you.


----------



## puppymom32

FXXX Mrs R numbers sound lovely.

Red- glad ur night out was good. 

Caz- hope the symptoms are a good sign FXXX babes

Shells- I wouldnt worry to much about a drinking night. Like others as long as you dont do it constantly u should be ok.


----------



## katstar

puppymom32 said:


> katstar said:
> 
> 
> congrats mrs roughton. So happy for you. :happydance::flower: xx
> 
> Kat,
> Hey babes how are you doing? Been thinking about you.Click to expand...

Hi puppymom32,

I am doing good thanks for asking. 
I have good days where i feel fine and others days i feel so off. And i need to eat all the time to keep feeling ok. :( my bum is getting too big :wacko::haha:

I see your fun is due to start :sex: sending you loads of beany and sticky dust :dust: 
I have my twelve week scan on friday at 9.15 so i will let you know how i get on. i am really nervous about it. 

xx


----------



## katstar

Caz - i hope the symptoms a good sign for you. fingers cross. :flower:

MrsR - your numbers do look good :thumbup:


----------



## puppymom32

Wow that is awesome cant believe u r almost 12 weeks already. FXXX for your scan.


----------



## caz & bob

puppy let the bding begin kat good luck hun on your scan you will have to post a pic hun xx xx


----------



## Amos2009

Kat- good luck to you on your scan! 
MrsR- yay for good numbers!! I hope it will let you relax a little bit. (Yeah- I know- not much huh?! lol)
Amy and Africaqueen- get going girls!! Get you some BD'ing!!! 
Caz- fingers crossed for you- it's getting close to testing time!
Latest update on me- I am sitting here after waiting and stressing all weekend for someone to call me back with my beta levels from friday. I took a digital test last night because the cheapy tests were still showing a very very very faint line and it said pregnant, but I am not sure how much stronger those digital ones are than the cheapies. I wont rest til I know my levels from friday. My boobs starting hurting this weekend so I am praying that is a good sign.


----------



## puppymom32

Amos,
Hunni PG on digi is good. Those usually are one of the highest as compared to a cheapy. FXX its just a bad batch of cheapies u got. I would be calling that office every 30 mins. Praying all is Ok.


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks girl....I just took another cheapy and there was barely a line.....it was a different brand of cheapies. I just dont have much hope these days ya know? If it weren't for my boobs being sore I would really question if I was even pregnant.


----------



## caz & bob

o think you will be hun if you got a preggo on a digital xx xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi Amos just to reasure you, my internet cheapies last time round were so so faint! didnt get strong till i was getting a 3+ on the digi!! getting one on the digi is great news!! congrats 

Caz i have a feeling about you this month i dunno why i think its your month xx


----------



## africaqueen

Mrs R- your numbers are great!! woop woop. Fingers truly X'd for u ;-)

Puppymom- yes i am gearing up to O so my BD'ing starts on wed when my dh returns from work  I pray we get those eggs! 

Amos- I would think if u get a + on a digi then u are def pregnant as they dnt seem to measure below 25miu... the cheapies could be a faulty batch and not contain much dye hence the very light 2nd line ;-) keep us updated. Pray this is it for u xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks ladies!! I am STILL waiting on a call back from my doctor about my levels----what in the hell are they doing to me????????


----------



## caz & bob

Shell'sAngels said:


> Hi Amos just to reasure you, my internet cheapies last time round were so so faint! didnt get strong till i was getting a 3+ on the digi!! getting one on the digi is great news!! congrats
> 
> Caz i have a feeling about you this month i dunno why i think its your month xx

i think you will to hun have you any symptoms hun xx xx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

Amos2009 said:


> Thanks ladies!! I am STILL waiting on a call back from my doctor about my levels----what in the hell are they doing to me????????

i would phone them hunnie xx xx


----------



## Amos2009

I had to leave a message for the nurse to call me back....they are weird- for some reason they cant just look up and see what my numbers are while I am on the phone!!!


----------



## caz & bob

thats stupid hun maybe there just running late or they have forgot xx xx


----------



## Amos2009

I will be bugging them nonstop if I haven't heard from them in the next 2 hours!!


----------



## africaqueen

Amos, i hope they let u knw soon. U must be pulling ur hair out!

fx'd for u big time xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

caz & bob said:


> Shell'sAngels said:
> 
> 
> Hi Amos just to reasure you, my internet cheapies last time round were so so faint! didnt get strong till i was getting a 3+ on the digi!! getting one on the digi is great news!! congrats
> 
> Caz i have a feeling about you this month i dunno why i think its your month xx
> 
> i think you will to hun have you any symptoms hun xx xx:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Ya know im trying so hard not to symptoms spot, but i have had some niggly feelings going on headaches and abit dizzy, but that could all be the effects from saturday nights drinking lol... 

Ya know i did have PMA this month but im being really silly now cuse since my 2 physcic readings both saying i wont concieve till august this year its really got to me that i will have to wait 3 lonnnggg months... i know there not gospel but i dunno its got me on abit of a downer now!!


----------



## caz & bob

aw well this might be your month in stead of waiting hun fx for us all in tww xx xx xx :dust::dust: plz give are :bfp: xx xx


----------



## africaqueen

shel- i wouldnt believe a online reading. Nobody can tell the future completely or we would all be lotto winners ;-) what will be will be. Fx'd for u this cycle ;-) xxx


----------



## caz & bob

i no hun i wouldnt believe anythink like that to xx xx


----------



## Amos2009

Shell- I would go by how you are feeling more than a psychic reading. Fingers crossed!!
I just got back from my appt and I am so confused. They did a scan and saw a sac that measured exactly five weeks and no fluid buildup around my bad tube that would make them think it was ectopic. (YAY) But....my hcg levels did not rise at all. They stayed the same. How does that happen??? Is it possible for my blood levels not to rise and it still be ok at this point???


----------



## africaqueen

Amos- i dnt really knw about blood levels etc as i never got the chance for that as only been pg once and as soon as had scan had 1 blood test and then when result came back there was a level that was 3000 which made the only choice emergency surgery... dnt understand all these numbers really and was too upset and scared to ask at the time.
I was 6wks the day i had my tube removal and the level was 3000.

Sorry i cnt help more. Did they indicate if its normal for the levels not to have risen when they called u? hope everything will be ok for your lil bean xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Africa- they didnt really say anything except just take more bloods and come back for another scan thursday. Guess it's just a waiting game like always!! 
Are you gearing up for lots of BD'ing???


----------



## puppymom32

Not sure Amos when did they do the first blood test? Stay hopeful praying all is ok.


----------



## Amos2009

My first test was last Wednesday, then they took the second set on Friday. Thing is my level is (was) 46 on friday. I didnt think you could see anything on the ultrasound until at least 1200??


----------



## puppymom32

Hoping they messed the test up hunni. I think seeing a sac is good.


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks....I am keeping my PMA!!


----------



## africaqueen

Yup deffo gearing up for some serious bd'ing ;-) dh home wed and i should be O'ing over the wkend but he returns to work sat morn so need to fit a LOT of bd'ing in before then! lol. Just got a whole new tube of conceive plus through too so woohooo everything x'd for a birthday bfp 

Hope u get some answers that settle your mind a little soon xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Ooh....a birthday BFP would be wonoderful!!! Fingers crossed you catch that little eggy and spermie!!


----------



## africaqueen

Thx  il be poas on the 19th of may which is my actual birthday(il be 29) although il only be around 11-12dpo by then cos dh is taking me to a gorgeous hotel for the night in liverpool and we will be having a few drinks so need to knw if i can or not. Hoping with all my heart il be toasting my birthday with a orange juice ;-)

Hope everything works out for u amos ;-) keep that PMA. Im hitting the sack now as its almost 1am here in the UK. lol. xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Good morning ladies, how r we all today? 

I have just seen my ticker says 'entering fertile period' so im all excited. haha. I have a tiny ache in my left side(tubeless side) so praying im not gearing up to O from there :-( fx'd that i get my proper O pain from my right side in the next few days:happydance: I woke up today with tons of PMA and im rly gonna try and not lose hope this cycle. Who's with me?? ;-)

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are you all im fine carnt wait now to test not long amos fx for you hun xx xx


----------



## puppymom32

AQ,
I am with you. I have been having pain on my L side too but that is good for me as that is my tube side. 

Caz,
yay for testing soon. 3 more days right????


----------



## africaqueen

Puppymom- thats a great sign for u ;-) i am sitting tight and hoping for pain on my right side any day  PMA all the way for me this cycle as iv been quite negative lately an depressed myself so no more pity party im goin all out to me a mummy this cycle! 

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

i no hun carnt wait now might test at 11 or 12 dpo now because alot of people get :bfp: s then xx xx


----------



## Amos2009

Yay Amy- I hope it is the tube side! My RE told me something I didn't know about ovulation pains. Not sure how true it is or not, but he said it is possible to feel ovulation pains on one side and actually ovulate from the other. So AQ, fingers crossed for you!
Caz- how exciting! You are so strong to be waiting to test!!!


----------



## caz & bob

i am dying to hun but its to late and a morning wee is best xx xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hey Africaqueen....fx that you o from the good side. I've also been having twinges from my left (bad) side....but I am seriously praying it's the good side for me. I o on Friday/Saturday.

Amy....yay for o'ing on the good side :dance:. So now...the fun part begins :winkwink:

I am also about to enter that fun season of loads of BD.....but gosh, I am dreading that awful 2ww though! But I am hoping I can stick to my resolve not to SS this time though. Nothing more heartbreaking than getting that :bfn: or seeing the wretched :witch: when you are all but convinced you are pregnant!

Good luck everyone....Amy, Africaqueen, Amos, Caz....everyone! I pray we are all blessed with our January 2011 :baby:

How's the pregnancy coming along Mrs R?


----------



## africaqueen

Well i 2nd that for the jan 2011 baby boom Isi ;-)
How fab would that be starting the new year knowing we gonna have our babies in the start of it?  oooh im in daydream mood! lol. Would be amazing to have something so incredible happen in jan compared to the heartbreak this jan.

DH home early 2nite from work instead of 2moz so mre bd'ing to fit in!! yeeehaaaa. haha

best of luck ladies xxx


----------



## MrsRoughton

hiya well i had a scan and they saw nothing so have arranged for me to go back next week for a rescan!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Mrs R- if u r only just over 4wks they wouldnt be able to see anything so dnt worry ;-) usually just over 5wks-6wks is the earliest they can see a sign of pregnancy so i knw the waiting is crappy but hang in there ;-) fx'd for u on the next scan xxx


----------



## puppymom32

MrsR I agree with AQ still to early to see anything. FXXX for your next scan.


----------



## africaqueen

yaaaay iv jus started getting a lil stitch in my RIGHT side!! wooohooooo
I think il O around sat. once the stitch becomes mre strong il knw.
I knw it dosent mean il deffo fall pregnant this cycle but it means im in with a good chance! xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Yay for Oing on the good sides this month!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Yay Africa!! 
MrsR- yep- definitely too early to see anything. Fingers crossed for next week!!!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi ladies...

Well im thinking already its not my month, after getting twinges again yesterday to my sides i am now feeling all heavy like af is preparing, the next sign will be spots on my chin if i get them in a couple days i should say im defo out ...

Im only 6dpo (well 7dpo according to me!) but im on cd21 of a 27 day cycle... so dont feel too hopeful :-(


----------



## puppymom32

Way too early to give up hope yet shell's. FXXX for u babes.


----------



## Amos2009

Remember af signs and pregnancy signs are very similar :) You are not out til she shows her face!!


----------



## caz & bob

i have put my chart on if anyone wants to stalk keep awer fx for all of us xx xx


----------



## puppymom32

Caz,
Temps look nice and high FXX they keep going up.


----------



## caz & bob

ty hun i have not been temping at the same time thow think i might use my ic in the morning xx xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

wow caz those are some high temps there hun!!

Heres my chart......

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1a869a


----------



## caz & bob

your chart looks fine hun fx hey xx xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

i really aint feeling it this month :-( bit of a down day today... feel very exhausted too and another friend just announced shes pregnant, my older sis is due to drop anyday the other has a private gender scan anyday (she wont tell me what day) and i feel really sorry for myself today, id have been 29 weeks now if i was still carrying Lucas :-(


----------



## caz & bob

aw i have done my temp this morning and its 36.3 so but im going to try and do it as soon as i get up :bfn: this morning with an ic so going to wait noe and use my fren one on saturday used an opk and it look quit dark so dont no xx xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

lol caz i did a internet cheapy this morning godness knows why im only 7dpo i am all gassy bloated and integestion today feeling af is gonna rear her face i should be due my period in about 5-6 days x


----------



## africaqueen

Caz- hope that bfn turns into a bfp soon 

Shell- dnt forget that bloating and indigestion are both also pregnancy symptoms so dnt lose hope u r still well in with a chance this cycle ;-)

I am still getting mild ache in my right side which im sooo happy about! once the ache becomes mre of a sharp pain il knw im due to O. Anyday now really. Praying we catch that egg this cycle.

Good luck to us all xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck Caz & Shells. I hope those turn to :bfp: soon!! :thumbup:

Niiiiiice Africa! I am so rooting for you already :winkwink:. Hey, where in Africa is your DH from?

As for me, well....not really feeling any o signs yet. I'm supposed to o this weekend, but it might all be for nothing as I got into a fight with DH this morning :shrug:. So there might not be any BD in this fertile window of my cycle. Ah well....

How can I get the "Team One Tubers" ticker?


----------



## caz & bob

afr i hope it dose buttercup i hope you o hun fx xx xx


----------



## puppymom32

Isi,
Sorry you and DH are fighting hope u make up soon. The ticker for one tubers is on page 4 first post.


----------



## africaqueen

Isi Buttercup said:


> Good luck Caz & Shells. I hope those turn to :bfp: soon!! :thumbup:
> 
> Niiiiiice Africa! I am so rooting for you already :winkwink:. Hey, where in Africa is your DH from?
> 
> As for me, well....not really feeling any o signs yet. I'm supposed to o this weekend, but it might all be for nothing as I got into a fight with DH this morning :shrug:. So there might not be any BD in this fertile window of my cycle. Ah well....
> 
> How can I get the "Team One Tubers" ticker?

Thx Isi  i am getting excited for once! lol. My DH is from Nigeria.
Im sure u and DH will resolve things by the wkend and u will be in the dreaded 2ww with the rest of us ;-)

There are instructions on page 2 or 4 of this post telling u how to get the ticker 

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi i have just looked when i am jew :af: and when i counted 28days from my last it friday it jew but looked at my ff chart and it says monday can there be something wrong there xx xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Did you ovulate later than expected Caz?

My face has just broke out... think its game over for me!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Aww, sorry about that Caz.

DH and I are still at it......but I think I'm o'ing from my bad side this month, so it's just as well. I guess I'll have a good excuse to sit out this cycle's 2ww then.

I'm Nigerian too, Africa.....I live in Lagos to be precise. 

FX for all you lovely ladies in, or about to enter, the 2ww :thumbup:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

In so emotional today, and highly stressed just sat here in tears, i feel so bitter that i know af is preparing, i so miss being pregnant i want my bump back!!!!


----------



## MrsRoughton

aww hun just wanted to give you a big hug xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

Shell'sAngels said:


> Did you ovulate later than expected Caz?
> 
> My face has just broke out... think its game over for me!

ye hun i ovulated cd16 this month so :af: is jew on monday this clomid makes me ovulat later 1 cd14 2 cd15 3 cd16 xx xx


----------



## caz & bob

Shell'sAngels said:


> Did you ovulate later than expected Caz?
> 
> My face has just broke out... think its game over for me!

:hugs::hugs: xx xx


----------



## africaqueen

Shell- i am sorry u are feeling low. Iv had a few bad days but feeling pma for now... lol.

Mrs R- how are things going? u feeling ok? 

Caz- Hope u caught that egg! i was clomid a few yrs ago and it really settled down my cycles as they were all over the place with the pcos at the time. Good stuff! ;-)

xxx


----------



## milosmum

Hello ladies - Africaqueen invited me here after my post in TTCAL and I hoped that I could join in. It has been lovely to read through your thread and especially to see the BFPs along the way! 
I have had a bit of a rough ten days - stared abdominal pain and bleeding last Tuesday 27th April. Went to the GP who suggested doing a pregnancy test - turned out it was positive - total shock! (I finished pill end of February and had not had a period since but a pregnancy test a few weeks ago was negative and I just assumed I was waiting for AF to come along!)
I was sent to our local EPU and they did HCG bloods and sent me home. Back in on Thursday for repeat HCG afer 48hours and ultrasound - results of which were inconclusive but suggested an ectopic.
I had a diagnostic laparoscopy and left salpingectomy (tube removed) due to an ectopic last Friday. Got home Saturday and I am slowly recuperating and tryng to get used to the idea of being a one tuber. 
Bit emotional about what I have lost but more terrified about our future fertility and the chances of the same thing happening again. Looking forwards to sharing my journey and yours xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Yaaay u found us 

welcome to the one tubers and im sure u will get all the support u need here. I felt so alone when i lost my tube and baby but this thread has been a life saver. I wish none of us had to be here but im glad i have women to talk to who have been through the same and knw how im feeling.

Give yourself time to grieve for your baby but also your tube hun. I feel so much better than i did back then. xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry you had an ectopic hun its arful isnt it i we all no on her what your going threw you will still be fine with one tube hun i am show you will get another :bfp: xx xx


----------



## puppymom32

milosmum said:


> Hello ladies - Africaqueen invited me here after my post in TTCAL and I hoped that I could join in. It has been lovely to read through your thread and especially to see the BFPs along the way!
> I have had a bit of a rough ten days - stared abdominal pain and bleeding last Tuesday 27th April. Went to the GP who suggested doing a pregnancy test - turned out it was positive - total shock! (I finished pill end of February and had not had a period since but a pregnancy test a few weeks ago was negative and I just assumed I was waiting for AF to come along!)
> I was sent to our local EPU and they did HCG bloods and sent me home. Back in on Thursday for repeat HCG afer 48hours and ultrasound - results of which were inconclusive but suggested an ectopic.
> I had a diagnostic laparoscopy and left salpingotomoy (tube removed) due to an ectopic last Friday. Got home Saturday and I am slowly recuperating and tryng to get used to the idea of being a one tuber.
> Bit emotional about what I have lost but more terrified about our future fertility and the chances of the same thing happening again. Looking forwards to sharing my journey and yours xxx

Welcome Hunni so glad u found us. So sorry things have been tuff. I know how devestated I was when I lost my tube but after seeing so many lovely ladies on here get their BFP with one tube it has given me so much hope. This place has definetly helped none of my friends can related to what I've been through and I wish none of us were here but knowing we can all get through this together has made it so much easier. Just take each day one step at a time and we are here if you need us. :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

Shell'sAngels said:


> Did you ovulate later than expected Caz?
> 
> My face has just broke out... think its game over for me!

:flower: Hope not shells FXXX for you.


----------



## MrsRoughton

welcome milosmum am so sorry for your loss. i hope you can find support and comfort here, as we all understand what you are going through xxxxx


----------



## milosmum

Thank you all so much for your welcomes. 
It is lovely to be able to 'talk' to someone about it all. Only my sister and mother-in-law know what happened (my MIL would not know if I hadn't had to call her to take me to hospital cause I could not drive and hubby was at work!) and I don't really want to tell anyone else because it is really personal and I know it will lead to all the questions and comments about trying again which I really would hate. DH is trying to be helpful and talk to me about it but he is very much more laid back than me and not concerned about the future where as I am a total worrier!
xxx


----------



## caz & bob

well today girls i have had like pulling on my right side xx xx


----------



## africaqueen

Ooh Caz hope thats a good sign! when r u testing? xxx


----------



## caz & bob

think i may test over the weekend hun think it will be saturday il be 13dpo then xx xx


----------



## puppymom32

Caz good luck for testing!!! Pulling is good.


----------



## africaqueen

ooh good luck Caz! 
Il be O'ing over the wkend so cnt wait to be in the 2ww 

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

africaqueen said:


> ooh good luck Caz!
> Il be O'ing over the wkend so cnt wait to be in the 2ww
> 
> xxx

good luck hun i hate the wait to crack me up xx xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

my day went from bad to worse....

Had a massive blip of envy as my sister rang to say she was having a baby girl, my other sis is also expecting a baby girl and my dream is a baby girl (as much as i love my boys id love a little girl) but obviously Healthy is important just have real bad girl envy!! and then after a lil cry (hormones) my husband rang he has been put up on a disiplinary at work for something that his boss could have wavered (everyone does it) but his boss decided to be a prick and put him up so we could be out of a job, and im sat here with god awful pinching and af feelings knowing im gonna come on in the next few days i feel pretty dam deflated and not sure how much more bad news we can take!


----------



## puppymom32

Aww shell's babes I am so sorry thing have gotten bad. Thinking of u and sending u big hugs.


----------



## caz & bob

Shell'sAngels said:


> my day went from bad to worse....
> 
> Had a massive blip of envy as my sister rang to say she was having a baby girl, my other sis is also expecting a baby girl and my dream is a baby girl (as much as i love my boys id love a little girl) but obviously Healthy is important just have real bad girl envy!! and then after a lil cry (hormones) my husband rang he has been put up on a disiplinary at work for something that his boss could have wavered (everyone does it) but his boss decided to be a prick and put him up so we could be out of a job, and im sat here with god awful pinching and af feelings knowing im gonna come on in the next few days i feel pretty dam deflated and not sure how much more bad news we can take!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: hun xx xx


----------



## africaqueen

Shell- sorry u are having a bad time at the moment. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxx


----------



## lisa-lovelife

hi girls so im about a 3wks into my six month wait:coffee: and and not been able to do much so ive been searching the net for all the info i can get about only having 1 tube and what i can do to help like herbal remedies , so im just wondering are any of you doing anythin like that and has it helped in any way ?:blush:


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Lisa,
Im not too sure what herbal remedies can do re helping matters but i use epo to increase ewcm and i take pre natal vitamins.

Is there a specific reason u have to wait 6mths or is it ur personal choice? i only had to wait 3mths following my surgery... wishing u lots of luck xxx


----------



## lisa-lovelife

africaqueen said:


> Hi Lisa,
> Im not too sure what herbal remedies can do re helping matters but i use epo to increase ewcm and i take pre natal vitamins.
> 
> Is there a specific reason u have to wait 6mths or is it ur personal choice? i only had to wait 3mths following my surgery... wishing u lots of luck xxx

ok is that somthin i can buy or do i have to get it off the doc hun?? i have to wait cos i had the shot or i would be going for it now lol


----------



## MrsRoughton

good morning ladies, i hope you are all well. well i am off for what will hopefully be my last hcg's this morning. they should be over 3000 today as last hcgs were 4 days ago. then they will book me in for a scan next week. 
so i hope you ladies have a nice day and if i get my results before work i will let you all know if not will see you tomorrow.


----------



## africaqueen

Lisa- u can buy a huge tub of EPO(evening primrose oil capsules) from any health food store and if u have a home and bargain shop near u they sell it there rly cheap.
U take 1000mg from cd 1 intill cd 12. Then stop as u must not take it once u have O'd ;-)
I got pg the first cycle on i took it and i made a big diff to me too 

So u had the shot? did they give u that before they removed ur tube? i didnt knw u had to wait 6mths. I had to wait 3mths as i had the surgery straight away. It went fast tho so im sure u will be ttc again in no time ;-) enjoy the summer having a few drinks and getting yourself prepared ;-)

Mrs R- Good luck with your blood test. Il check later for a update. everything x'd for u hun. xxx


----------



## lisa-lovelife

africaqueen said:


> Lisa- u can buy a huge tub of EPO(evening primrose oil capsules) from any health food store and if u have a home and bargain shop near u they sell it there rly cheap.
> U take 1000mg from cd 1 intill cd 12. Then stop as u must not take it once u have O'd ;-)
> I got pg the first cycle on i took it and i made a big diff to me too
> 
> So u had the shot? did they give u that before they removed ur tube? i didnt knw u had to wait 6mths. I had to wait 3mths as i had the surgery straight away. It went fast tho so im sure u will be ttc again in no time ;-) enjoy the summer having a few drinks and getting yourself prepared ;-)
> 
> Mrs R- Good luck with your blood test. Il check later for a update. everything x'd for u hun. xxx

thats great thankyou (feel silly now not knowing what epo was haha:blush:) sorry im not very gd at making my self clear sorry:blush: no had my r tube removed 5 1/2 yrs ago and ive just had the shot for my 2nd ectopic last mth ,but when i googled it every where says 4mths but my doc said 6mths oh well ,mmmmmm redwine:wine:


----------



## puppymom32

Lisa,
I know I just started taking soy 2 cycles ago it is similar to clomid and is supposed to help ovulation. You can buy soy at the store too. I figure it gives me better odds of ovulating on my good side. We will see if it works. I know some ladies have also had luck with Royal Jelly think if the soy doesnt work this cycle might switch to the royal jelly supposed to be good for egg production in creating nice healthy eggs. Also bought at the store. Both soy and royal jelly is only taken until Ovulation. I would wait to try this when you are actually ready to try. 

Hope the time goes by fast for you. 

Mrs R I know the bloods will be nice and high today!!!


----------



## milosmum

Lisa - so glad you asked what EPO cause I was about to ask too! Definately have not got the hang of all the Baby and Bump abbrevations yet but I am getting better! There are so many possible remedies and supplements to take - atleast we have a few months of waiting to decide what we are going to take!

MrsR - hope all went well today and your bloods are sky high!

xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Good luck MrsR!!


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are we all well i still have the same symptons and i am testing in the morning il be 13dpo and my temp has gone up this morning xx xxx


----------



## puppymom32

good luck caz!!


----------



## Amos2009

Fx Caz!!


----------



## puppymom32

Amos babes how r u? Thinking about you.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

good luck caz xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Praying for you, Mrs Roughton.

Good luck Caz!

As for me....roll on next cycle! I don't anything's happening here this cycle :shrug:


----------



## caz & bob

ty girls good luck to all off us in tww xx xx


----------



## africaqueen

Amos- How r u feeling? i hope u are ok ((hugs))

Caz- Good luck for tomorrow! il be lookin for a update ;-)

Mrs R- Oooh hope ur levels have risen as they should xxx


----------



## Amos2009

I am doing ok...been doing lots of research and reading and for some reason I still have hope. Don't ask me why!!!
Africa and Amy- you been gettin' busy lately right?? Catch that little eggy!!!


----------



## caz & bob

africaqueen said:


> Amos- How r u feeling? i hope u are ok ((hugs))
> 
> Caz- Good luck for tomorrow! il be lookin for a update ;-)
> 
> Mrs R- Oooh hope ur levels have risen as they should xxx

il let you no as soon as hunnie xx xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Amy, you o this weekend, right? Good luck to you, hun :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

Isi dont give up yet honey. BTW love your new avatar pic so pretty

Yep ladies should be ovulating tomorrow or sunday. Super busy weekend but gotta make time for me and hubby to be alone. 

Amos Theres always hope even in the darkest hours.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Aww thanks Amy :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Amos- I love how much strength u have. U WILL get that sticky bfp one day and i hope its soon ;-)

Isi- your pic is gorgeous!

Puppymom- Woohoo not long for us now hun! il be O'ing on sunday too i think judging by the pains  We are fitting tons of Bd'ing in but DH back in work tomorrow morning till wed so after tomorrow morn's bd thats it for us till wed :-( hope we manage to catch that egg in time.

Good luck to us all xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Africa,
Yay so we will both officially be in the 2ww on monday. I'm gonna try and keep myself busy in the 2WW and stop stressing about if i am or am not pg. Whats gonna happen will just happen.


----------



## africaqueen

puppymom32 said:


> Africa,
> Yay so we will both officially be in the 2ww on monday. I'm gonna try and keep myself busy in the 2WW and stop stressing about if i am or am not pg. Whats gonna happen will just happen.

Yep me too when i got pg last time i was so busy planning our wedding and stressing over that, i didnt even knw i was late till i checked my diary! lol.

Easier said than done but gonna try my best keeping busy.

Best of luck to us both! glad i have my buddy to go thru the loooong 2wks with ;-):happydance:

Oh my name is Sarah btw xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Nice to meet you Sarah officially we can help keep each other sane.


----------



## caz & bob

good luck to all thoses who are ovulating over the weekend lots of bding xx xx


----------



## africaqueen

puppymom32 said:


> Nice to meet you Sarah officially we can help keep each other sane.

Yes or help eachother go insane:winkwink: fx'd xxx


----------



## milosmum

Oh caz goodluck for the testing in the morning!

Africa and puppymom - hope you catch those eggies xxx


----------



## MrsRoughton

my hcgs today are 3270!!!!! so am booked in for a scan next tuesday!


----------



## puppymom32

Yay awesome numbers Mrs R!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Mrs R- thats great news! lookin forward to next update ;-)
Nite all xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Yay MrsR!!!!! Great numbers!!!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi ladies, 

Still about just on a low :-(

Hope everyones well and gets there bfp's soon x


----------



## africaqueen

:hugs: Shell :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

well girls got my :bfp: here a pic just hope its not going to be ectopic and its only early days yet so xx xx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0049.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MrsRoughton

thats fantastic caz! here to a happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

caz & bob said:


> well girls got my :bfp: here a pic just hope its not going to be ectopic and its only early days yet so xx xx

I knew it was coming for you this month hun congratulations, i just wish i was joining you, was this the first test you did? x


----------



## caz & bob

Shell'sAngels said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> well girls got my :bfp: here a pic just hope its not going to be ectopic and its only early days yet so xx xx
> 
> I knew it was coming for you this month hun congratulations, i just wish i was joining you, was this the first test you did? xClick to expand...

i did an ic at 10dpo and that was :bfn: so i waited till i was 13dpo and got my :bfp: hope you join me hun the preseed was werth it this month xx xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

I used concieve plus this month was hoping it would help

I did test this morn at 10dpo bfn.... just been loo and had wiped a tiny bit of blood so i think she is preparing

Its so annoying cuse my temps are high ive got a massive headache by boobs are burning there so painful yet i know im preparing for af!! :-(


----------



## caz & bob

Shell'sAngels said:


> I used concieve plus this month was hoping it would help
> 
> I did test this morn at 10dpo bfn.... just been loo and had wiped a tiny bit of blood so i think she is preparing
> 
> Its so annoying cuse my temps are high ive got a massive headache by boobs are burning there so painful yet i know im preparing for af!! :-(

aw hun i hope she stays well away hun just think im going to have a baby its my month xx xx


----------



## africaqueen

Wooohooo Caz!! Huge congrats!! Im so happy for u.
U and Mrs R have gave me such much needed hope ;-)

Praying this is my mth. Im half dead from Bd'ing so better had be! lol

Shell- could be Implantation bleeding? dnt give up just yet intill the witch shows u got a chance still xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Yay Caz!!!!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

I feel sick now and dizzy, im sure im just making up the symptoms tho lol


----------



## caz & bob

Shell'sAngels said:


> I feel sick now and dizzy, im sure im just making up the symptoms tho lol

i hope it your :bfp: fx for you hun i no you will be joining me xx xx


----------



## milosmum

Congratulations Caz brilliant news!

You and MrsR are providing much needed inspiration this month!

xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

caz & bob said:


> Shell'sAngels said:
> 
> 
> I feel sick now and dizzy, im sure im just making up the symptoms tho lol
> 
> i hope it your :bfp: fx for you hun i no you will be joining me xx xxClick to expand...

Na hun i know im out, i keep peeing on sticks ive ran out now prob a good thing just waiting for her.
I think i just feel like that cuse im run down xx


----------



## caz & bob

Shell'sAngels said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shell'sAngels said:
> 
> 
> I feel sick now and dizzy, im sure im just making up the symptoms tho lol
> 
> i hope it your :bfp: fx for you hun i no you will be joining me xx xxClick to expand...
> 
> Na hun i know im out, i keep peeing on sticks ive ran out now prob a good thing just waiting for her.
> I think i just feel like that cuse im run down xxClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: i hope you are joining me im keeping my fx for you hun :dust::dust: x x x:hugs:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

thanks hunni

I still have no sign of AF but im outa tests, i still feel out just wish my body would stop playing tricks on me ive had awful sore boobs for 2 days now, my temps are still high....

have a look https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1a869a

Got back ache too and af pains have gone... however this often happens b4 af too so im not keeping my hopes up i know my body and id be showing positive on tests by now i carry some strong hcg lol 

I just hope i join ya next month. Gonna be more relaxed next month. We did it 11 nights on the trot this month and still didnt catch eggy so next month gonna try the SMEP method and continue with the concieve plus as we like that! x


----------



## caz & bob

well i have done another test this morning and used a diffrent brand and no 2nd line so dont no what to think now :af: is jew tomorow so i will have to see x x x x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

caz & bob said:


> well i have done another test this morning and used a diffrent brand and no 2nd line so dont no what to think now :af: is jew tomorow so i will have to see x x x x

hmmm what test did you use hunni?

I wouldnt worry too much as my friend had the same she did a test at 10dpo and she had a line defo visable 11dpo there was nothing!! she thought she was out and it was a chemical next day clear blue digi said pregnant 1-2 weeks so she just had something dodgy go on with the 11dpo test... get a digi hun

I am off into town and know that superdrug have bog off tests at the moment but i really cant get anymore lol


----------



## redhead31

Hey everyone, sorry I've not posted for a while - things are all over the place with me at the mo. For the last three Saturdays in a row I've had heavy bleeding which has then died down again by Tues/Wed. Its like having lots of mini-periods. I'm starting to get used to not having normal AFs now as until a few months ago it really stressed me out. My fertility monitor has shown that there has been no sign of ovulation. Oh well, hopefully I will be put on clomid as I've heard that can help straighten your cycles out and make you ovulate. I think if that doesn't work I will cry :cry: 

Shells - with sore boobs and temps still high it doesn't look like its all over yet. Fx for you. 
Caz - congratulations, that is wonderful news. Keep us posted with how you do - you and Mrs R have given me and my DH hope it will happen to us.
Mrs R - hope your scan went well.
Africa Q & Puppymom - Fingers crossed you both get a sticky egg this month.

Good luck to all of you - hopefully I will see a sign of ovultion sometime soon as this always bleeding is getting ridiculous xx


----------



## caz & bob

Shell'sAngels said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> well i have done another test this morning and used a diffrent brand and no 2nd line so dont no what to think now :af: is jew tomorow so i will have to see x x x x
> 
> hmmm what test did you use hunni?
> 
> I wouldnt worry too much as my friend had the same she did a test at 10dpo and she had a line defo visable 11dpo there was nothing!! she thought she was out and it was a chemical next day clear blue digi said pregnant 1-2 weeks so she just had something dodgy go on with the 11dpo test... get a digi hun
> 
> I am off into town and know that superdrug have bog off tests at the moment but i really cant get anymore lolClick to expand...

heres a pic hun
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0064.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Shell'sAngels

im sure i can see something on the bigger test Caz, cheapies are crap stay away from them!

caved and bought a test and its negative i knew it would be its my POAS addiction im not using anymore just hope she hurrys up and arrives now so can crack on with next month!


----------



## caz & bob

Shell'sAngels said:


> im sure i can see something on the bigger test Caz, cheapies are crap stay away from them!
> 
> caved and bought a test and its negative i knew it would be its my POAS addiction im not using anymore just hope she hurrys up and arrives now so can crack on with next month!

well i have started spotting and im going the doctore in the morning because that test is + and its a strong line so i dont no if :af: is comeing aw what xx xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

caz & bob said:


> Shell'sAngels said:
> 
> 
> im sure i can see something on the bigger test Caz, cheapies are crap stay away from them!
> 
> caved and bought a test and its negative i knew it would be its my POAS addiction im not using anymore just hope she hurrys up and arrives now so can crack on with next month!
> 
> well i have started spotting and im going the doctore in the morning because that test is + and its a strong line so i dont no if :af: is comeing aw what xx xxClick to expand...

fingers crossed hunni

I hope it turns into a bfp for you xx


----------



## caz & bob

Shell'sAngels said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shell'sAngels said:
> 
> 
> im sure i can see something on the bigger test Caz, cheapies are crap stay away from them!
> 
> caved and bought a test and its negative i knew it would be its my POAS addiction im not using anymore just hope she hurrys up and arrives now so can crack on with next month!
> 
> well i have started spotting and im going the doctore in the morning because that test is + and its a strong line so i dont no if :af: is comeing aw what xx xxClick to expand...
> 
> fingers crossed hunni
> 
> I hope it turns into a bfp for you xxClick to expand...

its just that test what has bafuled me because i have never had a+ for years xx xx


----------



## africaqueen

Red- sorry to hear u are bleeding so much on and off. I hope the clomid calms it down. I was on clomid a few yrs ago when i was with my ex partner due to my irregular af due to mild pcos and just 50mg worked wonders for me and regulated my af and i O'd nicely ;-)
Turned out my ex had mega low sperm count so no chance anyway... was for the best. lol.

Caz- Maybe u have a faulty test hun. I would deffo go Dr's tomorrow as im sure we all would due to our previous histories. Hope this is just a lil bleed from the embie bedding in ;-)

Shell- Sorry about BFN. U still have a chance intill she actually shows tho ;-) 

MrsR- how r u feeling? u have your scan this wk right? woohooo. hope all well 4 u 

Puppymom- Have u O'd yet?? i got my telltale O pain this mornin so we are in business!! hehe. Oh jeez its gonna b a loooong 2wks! lol. Pray we caught that eggie!

Amos- How r u feeling? been thinking of u xxx


----------



## caz & bob

africaqueen said:


> Red- sorry to hear u are bleeding so much on and off. I hope the clomid calms it down. I was on clomid a few yrs ago when i was with my ex partner due to my irregular af due to mild pcos and just 50mg worked wonders for me and regulated my af and i O'd nicely ;-)
> Turned out my ex had mega low sperm count so no chance anyway... was for the best. lol.
> 
> Caz- Maybe u have a faulty test hun. I would deffo go Dr's tomorrow as im sure we all would due to our previous histories. Hope this is just a lil bleed from the embie bedding in ;-)
> 
> Shell- Sorry about BFN. U still have a chance intill she actually shows tho ;-)
> 
> MrsR- how r u feeling? u have your scan this wk right? woohooo. hope all well 4 u
> 
> Puppymom- Have u O'd yet?? i got my telltale O pain this mornin so we are in business!! hehe. Oh jeez its gonna b a loooong 2wks! lol. Pray we caught that eggie!
> 
> Amos- How r u feeling? been thinking of u xxx

dont think it is faulty hun because its a quite strong line so i dont no i think it might be a chemical pregnacy just see how this bleedin goes xx xx


----------



## africaqueen

Aww i hope not Caz.
Is the bleeding heavy? fingers x'd for u xxx


----------



## MrsRoughton

i have my scan tuesday! i so hope they see something i have my Hols the following week and i have told them i have to go! Holly deserves her hols. am staying in the uk and half the week staying with my Aunty so i any problems i will go straight to a&e.

Caz defo make an appointment for a blood test hun. and ask them to refer you to the epau then. fingers crossed its the eggy snuggling in real nicely.

fingers crossed for everyone this months xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

MrsR- fingers x'd for tuesday hun. Hope this is it for u ;-)
Just bear in mind that u will still only be 5wks 2d and that is still early to see anything ;-)
They wont even refer u for a scan at the EPU were i live intill u are 6wks as they say thats the earliest they can see something definate. Looking forward to reading your update on tuesday xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Fx for your scan MrsR. With your bloods moving on up the way they did, it is very promising!!! Yay!!
Africa- what are you doing on the computer girl? You should be doing the horizontal mambo with your hubby!! lol
Caz- hope you are just having a little implantation bleed. Stay away AF!!
Shells- don't count yourself out yet hun. She hasn't shown her face so you are still in it. 
Red- so sorry about the bleeding. I know how much of a pain in the *** that can be. I have heard good things about clomid straightening people out so I hope it works for you.


----------



## milosmum

Aww Caz my fingers are crossed that the BFP stays a positive xxx

MrsR - when I had my ectopic my HCG was 2700 and they said if it was in the uterus they should have been able to see it at that level so much as you might not see a baby waving back at you on the scan hopefully you will see the beginnings in the right place!

Hope everyone else is doing well and enjoying this sunny Sunday. 

I have been trying to do some gardening but the wound in my belly button is still a bit sore so restricting movement. Going back to work on Tuesday (10 days post-op) and kind of worried about it becuase I know my colleagues will ask what was going on (they aren't nosey they just care) but I really don't want to have to talk to them all about it! How to keep it provate without being rude?!?


----------



## africaqueen

Lol Amos. My dh works away 4 days a wk and he had to return yesterday mornin so no more BD for us :-( we either had enough good swimmers with long lives or we missed the egg today and we are out already... time will tell. Iv read somewhere that sperm can live as long as 4 days so im hoping his can last at least half of that ;-) lol.

Milosmum- U can tell ppl in work that u have had "womens probs" and had a camera put through to see whats going on. Its partly true and stops u getting too upset in work with talking about it all the time xxx


----------



## milosmum

Oh good idea Africa - Its half true which is better than telling a total lie! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Yes Milos. Be better for u to say that and at least ur nt lying ;-)

Puppymon- How r we?? oooh we are 1dpo now! woop woop! this is gonna be a looong 2ww!! 

How is everyone else today?? Hope ur ok amos xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

big temp drop for me today at 12dpo not even gonna test i know im out :-( give af till 2moro she will rear her ugly face!!


----------



## MrsRoughton

am okies! counting down to going away! my mum had Holly sat night and was looking foward to a lay-in, but work phoned at 6am asking if i could go in! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! even Holly don't get me up that early! but told then no way am i coming in as i am stopping all the overtime cause they end up taking the piss with it. few weeks ago i did 11 days straight and had to get up with Holly in the night as she was coming down with chicken pox! (didn't know at the time) and i ended up just saying i have to go home and walking out, i was exhausted. and then they phoned me a day later and asked me to do more! like hellooooooooooooooooooo!! 
anyways scan tomorrow and hoping they see summat gonna have to get oh to show me how to scan the scan photos on to the laptop as haven't got a clue!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Amy :hugs:. The good thing is that the DH and I made up on Friday, so were able to get some BD in. Whether or not we were in time, time will tell I guess.

So, I'm officially in the 2ww with you :dance:

Good luck Caz. I hope it turns out to be a :bfp: in the end. :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Isi- yaaay, its me u an amy in the 2ww now! woohooo lets hope that means 3bfps in the next 2wks 

MrsR- u must be so excited/nervous. I am really rooting for u and il be on here checking for a update as soon as u can.

Shell- im sorry about the temp drop. Dnt understand all that, but hope its got nothing to do with af xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Yay for 2ww Isi (yay for making up with DH) and Sarah hope it turns into bump buddies!!! FXX for us all.
Caz- FXX the first test is more accurate as others have said IC are crap. Praying you get ur sticky BFP soon.
Mrs R good luck with scan. 
Big Hugs Shells
So sorry Red that things have been crazy still
Hugs Milosmom I agree with Africa just say u had an operation no further explination needed.
Amos hope u r well babes.


----------



## caz & bob

well went the doctor and i am havein a chemical p sohope i get my sticky one next month x x x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Aww, so sorry about that Caz :(.

Sending loads of hugs your way!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Yay for those :bfp:s Amy and Sarah! And double yay for being bump buddies :dance:


----------



## puppymom32

Aww Caz I am so sorry babes. Hope its just your body gearing up for your sticky BFP next cycle.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

caz & bob said:


> well went the doctor and i am havein a chemical p sohope i get my sticky one next month x x x

:cry: Im so sorry 

Im out too hun, well i know af is gonna arrive by the morning can feel it :cry:

But i AM gonna catch eggy next month!!!! ive decided and thats it!! lol:happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

Shell'sAngels said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> well went the doctor and i am havein a chemical p sohope i get my sticky one next month x x x
> 
> :cry: Im so sorry
> 
> Im out too hun, well i know af is gonna arrive by the morning can feel it :cry:
> 
> But i AM gonna catch eggy next month!!!! ive decided and thats it!! lol:happydance:Click to expand...

well i hope next month bring me a sticky one fx for us both hun your not out yet till she show up x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Aww Caz im so sorry :-( i hope your next cycle brings u that sticky bfp hun.

Isi and Amy, i am praying hard that we are gonna be in 1st tri together within the next 2wks... how amazing would that be?! xxx


----------



## katstar

hi girls. 

Just thought i would pop in to say hello. Well i had a scan friday. Everything looked great and they dated me 12+5. Due date 14.11.10. Little beano was doing sumersolts while doc was trying to do measurements for nt. It was quite funny. But then doubt on saturday set in again. :( having some pain in my left groin round to my left side kidney, being feeling dizzy, lightheaded and my pulse has been racing. Then also some brown discharge again saturday. Only a bit, not had none since and now its yellow. Tried to get into docs today, no appointments left, midwife is off and antenatal clinic not answered phone all day. Probably nothing but also could be something. Gonna try docs again in morning for a cancellation. 

Caz i am sorry your going through this. I hope your body is setting up for the next bean. A sticky bean.
Mrs r, numbers are good and good luck on scan tomorrow. When i was 5+2 my bloods were at 4008 and they saw gestational sac and yoke in the right place. Too soon to see beano but it was a massive relief that it was in the right place. You should at least see that for your hols. I did not see heart beat so don't worry if you dont too. :hugs:

All those in 2ww. I hope you did it this month. Fx for you all. Send you all some :dust:

Xx


----------



## katstar

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## bklove

good luck to all the 2ww ladies, its so encouraging to hear. 

Katstar, I hope its much of nothing and that bean sticks around way longer than doubt. It took me a while to get comfortable and not worry about everything, its hard, but still try to take it easy :hugs:

puppymom :hug:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Praying for you katstar. Hopefully it's nothing to worry about, and your baby is perfectly fine!

Hey Amy & Sarah.....how are you guys doing today? I wish this 2ww could go by a little faster. I totally hate the wait.

:hug: everyone!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

This is driving me nuts! af still not here.... 

I just wanna be back at cd1 so i can get on with next month!!! i know im not pregnant grrrr


----------



## MrsRoughton

well of for my scan this morning so hopefully will have a scan pic to show you when i get back!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

ok spoke to soon.... cd1 and im back with a vengance i AM gonna concieve this cycle!!!

Mrs R goodluck with scan xx


----------



## MrsRoughton

this is baby
 



Attached Files:







CIMG4983.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MrsRoughton

now i know the link worked!!!!
its a two different angles of baby Roughton! in the right place!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

MrsRoughton said:


> this is baby

aw thats fab hun x x x


----------



## africaqueen

MrsR- OMG beautiful pic to see a lil blob actually in a womb ;-) so happy 4 u. Did they see a HB or too early yet? tell us all ;-) lol

Shell- Im sorry that the witch got u :-( good luck this cycle ((hugs))

Isi- I am doing ok up to now... had really busy day yesterday and going shopping soon so keeping my mind occupied as im determined not to lose it! ;-) lol.
Hope u and Amy are doing ok? 

xxx


----------



## lisa-lovelife

MrsRoughton said:


> this is baby

 congrats on baby being in the right place :hugs::hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

katstar said:


> hi girls.
> 
> Just thought i would pop in to say hello. Well i had a scan friday. Everything looked great and they dated me 12+5. Due date 14.11.10. Little beano was doing sumersolts while doc was trying to do measurements for nt. It was quite funny. But then doubt on saturday set in again. :( having some pain in my left groin round to my left side kidney, being feeling dizzy, lightheaded and my pulse has been racing. Then also some brown discharge again saturday. Only a bit, not had none since and now its yellow. Tried to get into docs today, no appointments left, midwife is off and antenatal clinic not answered phone all day. Probably nothing but also could be something. Gonna try docs again in morning for a cancellation.
> 
> Caz i am sorry your going through this. I hope your body is setting up for the next bean. A sticky bean.
> Mrs r, numbers are good and good luck on scan tomorrow. When i was 5+2 my bloods were at 4008 and they saw gestational sac and yoke in the right place. Too soon to see beano but it was a massive relief that it was in the right place. You should at least see that for your hols. I did not see heart beat so don't worry if you dont too. :hugs:
> 
> All those in 2ww. I hope you did it this month. Fx for you all. Send you all some :dust:
> 
> Xx

Kat I am sure all will be fine probably just your bubs getting nice and comfy and moving around alot. I know its hard not to worry. Big Hugs.


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry Shell's and Caz Big Hugs
Yay Mrs R scan looks lovely so glad bubs is in the right place
Sarah and Isi I'm good just a lot under the weather home sick today and left work early yesterday feeling like yuk. FXX time flys by super fast thank god I got sick after Ovulation and not before.

BK nice to see you again. You are moving along nicely!!!


----------



## katstar

thanks for your comments. I have docs later this afternoon. Well half past. Hopefully they can reasure me that all is ok.
Mrs r,pic looks great. Fantastic news. Xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Aww, congrats Mrs R. So glad your baby is right there, safe and sound!

So sorry you're not feeling well, Amy! But yeah, good one its after o :winkwink:. Try to get some good rest okay. This 2ww is hard enough as it is.

Sarah....yep, I'm also trying to stay busy at work...to keep mind off this 2ww. But I'm not so sure about it though.....not feeling even the slightest smidgen of a symptom :shrug:. Ah well....may God's will be done!

Sorry about AF Shell's :hugs:. I totally love your attitude for this cycle! That :bfp: is yours for sure!!!!!


----------



## katstar

well doc thinks its a urinary tract infection. Needs lots of fluids. Funny as it sounds but i keep forgetting to drink lol. Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Katstar- im glad everything is ok with bubs 

Amy- hope u are feeling better soon!

Isi- Yes keeping busy is best. I am just a housewife at the moment but looking for work as i need it for my sanity! lol. Not much happening due to this recession though :-(
Roll on the 19th/20th of may! poas heaven! lol

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

katstar said:


> well doc thinks its a urinary tract infection. Needs lots of fluids. Funny as it sounds but i keep forgetting to drink lol. Xx

glad everythink is fine hun drink pleanty hun fluss it out off you x x x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Caz are you gonna use preseed again this month?

I think im gonna continue with concieve plus i love it!.... but i am not gonna use as much i wonder if you can use 'too' much?.... i got pregnant before with enough EWCM i think im using it mainly cuse im bloody sure my hubbie spermies dont hang around that long lol cuse i seem to only get pregnant when i have the 'pains' of ovulation but this month i was in way too much pain for sex and hoped from doing it the morning of the same day they would hang around.... plus it feels good ;-) lol

Also thinking i might not temp i may completely go with the flow this month....


----------



## katstar

Shell'sAngels said:


> Caz are you gonna use preseed again this month?
> 
> I think im gonna continue with concieve plus i love it!.... but i am not gonna use as much i wonder if you can use 'too' much?.... i got pregnant before with enough EWCM i think im using it mainly cuse im bloody sure my hubbie spermies dont hang around that long lol cuse i seem to only get pregnant when i have the 'pains' of ovulation but this month i was in way too much pain for sex and hoped from doing it the morning of the same day they would hang around.... plus it feels good ;-) lol
> 
> Also thinking i might not temp i may completely go with the flow this month....


I tried temping and i found it way too stressful. Well actually not stressfull but the month went so much quicker without temping. Give it a go. You have nothing to loose hun. Relax away. :thumbup:


----------



## milosmum

Congratulations MrsR your scan pictures are lovely I am so pleased that bubs is in the right place! Must be such a relief for you - I hope you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy a bit more now.

Caz and Shells - sorry for your disappointments last cycle but hopefully May will be the best month ever!

Puppymom, Africa and Isi I really hope this 2ww flies past and you can give in to the POAS!

Katstar - looks like good news for you bet you never been so pleased to find out you have a UTI! Drink like a fish (non-alcoholic versions obviously) and you should feel better soon. Lots of cranberry juice for you!

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

Shell'sAngels said:


> Caz are you gonna use preseed again this month?
> 
> I think im gonna continue with concieve plus i love it!.... but i am not gonna use as much i wonder if you can use 'too' much?.... i got pregnant before with enough EWCM i think im using it mainly cuse im bloody sure my hubbie spermies dont hang around that long lol cuse i seem to only get pregnant when i have the 'pains' of ovulation but this month i was in way too much pain for sex and hoped from doing it the morning of the same day they would hang around.... plus it feels good ;-) lol
> 
> Also thinking i might not temp i may completely go with the flow this month....

ye hun i think it help me if i am honset i have just been looking for some good vitamins because i think i need them to because i only take folic acid x x x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi guys how is everyone??

Im feeling abit better now ive got over my sulk of af showing lol....

This month with my hubby being off on saturday for 2 weeks (over ovulation yay!! lol) ive decided no temping, no pressure no nothing! just gonna go with it.... dunno if i can quite get rid of the opk's just yet lol but i wanna relax more, also my lovely hubby treated me to a few sessions of reflexology, i think its very much needed as im extremely stressed right now after Lucas im putting too much pressure on myself (and him) to baby make. Im not over the hill yet, thats what i keep telling myself, im still 'just' under 30 lol and i have plenty of time! thats gotta be my attitude now or i will drive myself insane.
Hope everyones well xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Milosmum! I hope it goes by real quick!!!

Very glad it turned out to be nothing serious, katstar! Nothing that loads of water and cranberry juice can't take care of.

Amy and Sarah....another day slowly rolls in....lol! But in all fairness, I think I'm doing better this 2ww....I'm not as anxious or symptom spotting as other cycles. Granted, I haven't had much symptoms to spot :haha:, but generally I feel more at ease and ready to accept whatever outcome this 2ww yields. But I'm praying that at least one of us (or better still, 2....or best still, all 3 :D) get(s) a :bfp: this cycle. :friends:

:hug: everyone!


----------



## cyclura

Hello ladies, sorry I have not been around for a while it has been mad here at home. Anyway still not pregnant but I am due on the 16th so I will be testing on the 17th if she stays away. 

To all the ladies that are still waiting for that second line :hugs::dust::dust:

Mrs R congratulations :happydance: 

katstar I am glad to hear everything is ok with you and bubs, UTIs suck but at least you know what is wrong :thumbup:

Caz I am sorry to hear your news :hugs: xx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls much better today only spotting x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Shell- I am loving that attitude. Thats the reason i dnt temp etc. Too stressful. What is meant to be will be a the end of the day ;-)

Isi and Amy- yup another slow day. lol. I am keeping myself busy as i can and i have been shortlisted for a job so hoping i hear from that soon! oooh roll on poas day! hope all 3 of us are bump buddies together 

Caz- Glad u are feeling a little better.

Amos- If u are around, i hope u are ok. Thinking of u xxx


----------



## caz & bob

africaqueen said:


> Shell- I am loving that attitude. Thats the reason i dnt temp etc. Too stressful. What is meant to be will be a the end of the day ;-)
> 
> Isi and Amy- yup another slow day. lol. I am keeping myself busy as i can and i have been shortlisted for a job so hoping i hear from that soon! oooh roll on poas day! hope all 3 of us are bump buddies together
> 
> Caz- Glad u are feeling a little better.
> 
> Amos- If u are around, i hope u are ok. Thinking of u xxx

what dpo are you hunnie x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Caz- I am only 4dpo hun. lol. Its gonna be a loong 2ww :-(

xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Sarah just think though only 10 more days until testing. I should know in the next 6 because my LP sucks and is usually on 10 days.


----------



## MissB20xx

Hello my fellow one tubers :)
I had an ectopic that ended with emerg. surgery on March 20 '10, jellybean was cozy in my right tube, caught in the cilia, my tube burst while I was on the op table :(
Healed up quickly and perfectly and have been given the go ahead to ttc again !
Took an OPK and I'm right on track, it's time for :sex: !! - I actually enjoy these little cramps going on on my left side hehe :happydance:
Good luck to all of you ladies ! One tube is just as good as two
:dust:


----------



## puppymom32

Welcome MissB so sorry for your loss. I agree feeling pain on the good side is definetly a plus. Hope your wait to a sticky BFP is very short.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hey Ladies,

Thought I'd join this thread as I'm home from the hopital after having a laparoscopy and right tube salpingectomy yesterday after being pregnant for 8 weeks and 2 days. Luckily i hadn't had severe pain but after a couple of bleeds and low HCG which eventually ended up doubling and going to over 3000 the doctors managed to pick up the ectopic on the scan yesterday - so I was admitted to the hopital and had surgery last night.

I just wanted to drop and and say hi whilst I recover from the op (i'm in a fair bit of pain right now) but it will be good to look through all of your experiences and help get me through this.

I'm also really worried about going on to have another ectopic - as this was my first pregnancy... and how much time on average does it take to conceive after a tubal pregnancy? I conceived on my 2nd cycle of trying so know we're pretty fertile :)

Good to meet you anyway!

XXX


----------



## caz & bob

welcome hun sorry for your loss ye your right 1 tube is as good as 2 hunnie fx you get your :bfp: x x x


----------



## caz & bob

aw hia hun sorry for your lost there girl on here who are p i think they will scan you early next time you get a + hpt they will keep there eye on you x x x


----------



## puppymom32

Welcome cupcake,
So sorry for your loss. I'm sure the Dr checked out your remaing tube so you should be fine. I've had two ectopic but the first time they were able to save the tube turned out 6 years later had another ectopic in the same tube so had it removed. Hope your recovery is fast and you get you sticky BFP real soon. Big Hugs.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hey girls,

Thanks for your replies. I feel ok emotionally - posted my story on separate thread on TTC after loss as I was initally told 3 weeks ago this was a miscarriage but have been on a rollercoaster since and last week was even told as my hcg levels were doubling that this was likely to be a viable pregnancy but how can you suggest that with a HCG level of 3,200 at 8weeks2days??? Seems far too low if you look at the normal thresholds...

Anyways happy its all over and done with and I now have my answer and can pull myself together and get on with my life. Keen to start ttc again soon. Have been advised to wait a month.

I've heard that by only retaining one tube the changes to conceived are reduced by half? Is that true and what happens if i ovulate from the right ovary where there is no tube? Does that mean that month I can't possibly conceive?

Sorry for all the questions!!


----------



## puppymom32

Cupcake,
My Dr has told me that the good tube can still move over and pick up the egg from the tubeless ovary. Its kind like a little vacumn and it just adjust altought I do feel much more confident when the egg is on the good side. I also noticed after I had the tube removed that I could tell much more what side I was ovulating on where I had really never noticed before kinda weird.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Thats pretty interesting... sounds like i have alot of research to do on my two weeks off!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi cupcake

Im sorry for you loss and you found yourself here....

I lost my left fellopean tube back in 2003 and a reasurring story for you i have since had 5 pregnancies in the womb... only 2 to show as i lost 3 but just to reasure you it does happen! and my first did take abit longer but after that they seemed to be lucky and concieve pretty quick, ive just recently lost my 3rd lil boy born sleeping :-( and ttc again, onto month 3 now but feels like month 30 lol 

Good luck hunni xx


----------



## MrsRoughton

hiya wanted to share a story of hope! i have lo who is 23 months. we mc in october and got pregnant straight away in december.(before first af). that was ectopic and i had 1st operation 28th december to remove baby from my tube and they saved my tube. unfortunately they left some baby in my tube and i had to have methotrexate to kill off remaining cells. that worked but by the time my hcgs started dropping. i had started to bleed internally. they think down to lifting my lo and carrying her around.(i didn't have much choice) so they removed part of my left tube and sealed the remaining up. that was in january. i got my bfp in April. after 2 months of ntnp just hoping we get it right. well am newly pregnant and just had scan and baby in the right place. i am very very lucky and shows it can happen.


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome missb and cupcake.
I am sorry for your losses :-( it sucks but we are all here to support eachother and cupcake, with each wk that passes u will feel a little better physically and emotionally. U will always remember but the pain becomes less.
I lost my jellybean and left tube in jan 10 and i was devastated. i had emergency surgery too. It was also my 1st pregnancy. I got pregnant after 3mths ttc with my husband but i ttc with my ex a few yrs ago for almost 5yrs and never got pregnant due to my mild pcos and his super low sperm count.
I am hoping as it took just 3 cycles to conceive with my husband that it means we are more matched fertility wise  Hope i get pg again so quick! this is our 2nd cycle ttc as i was advised by my surgeon to wait for 3mths before ttc again to allow myself to heal physically due to scar tissue that may make chances of a further ectopic more likely and also to heal emotionally as its a lot to go through.

I asked my Dr about my chances of getting pg again and he said that its virtually the same chance as before. He said imagine u are deaf in one ear, u can still hear through your other ear and better than before as it compensates for the unhearing ear. Same goes for your remaining tube ;-)

Amy and Isi- How r my cycle buddies doin?? i have nothing to report yet. Hardly suprising as im only 3-4dpo! lmao. 
I did lose 5lb this wk though through doing my diet which im sure can only help matters eh? 

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

MrsRoughton said:


> hiya wanted to share a story of hope! i have lo who is 23 months. we mc in october and got pregnant straight away in december.(before first af). that was ectopic and i had 1st operation 28th december to remove baby from my tube and they saved my tube. unfortunately they left some baby in my tube and i had to have methotrexate to kill off remaining cells. that worked but by the time my hcgs started dropping. i had started to bleed internally. they think down to lifting my lo and carrying her around.(i didn't have much choice) so they removed part of my left tube and sealed the remaining up. that was in january. i got my bfp in April. after 2 months of ntnp just hoping we get it right. well am newly pregnant and just had scan and baby in the right place. i am very very lucky and shows it can happen.

MrsR- your story really is a inspiration to me  so glad all is well with your precious little bean xxx


----------



## MissB20xx

Cupcake1979 said:


> I've heard that by only retaining one tube the changes to conceived are reduced by half? Is that true and what happens if i ovulate from the right ovary where there is no tube? Does that mean that month I can't possibly conceive?

So sorry for your loss Cupcake and welcome, the ladies here are wonderful, you've come to the right spot ! 
I agree with puppymom32, my OB/GYN said the same, that the remaining tube can move freely and grab the egg if it so happens to be released from the ovary that's tubeless. I also can feel which side I'm ovulating from now, so strange, but I have to admit that I love the little pains, just reminds me that all systems are go :D
Hopefully you have a speedy recovery and can jump back on the ttc wagon in no time xx
:hugs:


----------



## redhead31

Well, its after 4.30am and I've been awake for over an hour so I thought I would check out what my one tuber mates were up to.

Welcome to MissB and Cupcake - this thread is great for support and TTC buddies. Cupcake - in my two weeks off after my op I watched loads of TV and got into Gilmore Girls on E4 - its v addictive!! Just put your feet up and relax and get DH to do all the running around :haha:
Mrs R - those scan pics look good, now that you know its in the right place you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy. Lets hope some (if not all!!) of us join you on the first tri pages soon.
Africa, Puppymom and Isi - the 2ww is so exciting, I wish I was there with you. Well done on the weightloss Africa :hugs:
Caz and Shells - sorry you both had disappointments last cycle - fx that May is your month.
Katstar - I know what you mean about forgetting to drink - I'm just the same. Glad you found out everything is ok with your little one.

Well, it is now 4.50am and I'm still wide awake. On Monday I got sick of all the bleeding and decided to just give the soya a go. I also bought some Evening Primrose Oil and some more TTC vitamins/minerals. Now, I know I have to take the soya for just five days but what about the EPO - do I take that every day? Anyway, the bleeding seems to be slowing down (although it has done that before and then come back again) so fx that the soya has kickstarted my hormones and I will be o'ing soon.

Fx to everyone TTC that this is our month xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Welcome to the newbies :flower:

Hey Sarah....nothing to report here either....besides some mild cramping, which is normal for me between o and AF. Trying not to get my hopes up. Good for you about losing 5lb!!! I relaxed my diet during my 2ww last cycle, and haven't been able to get back on it since :haha:. If no :bfp: this cycle, I'll get back with a vengeance!

Amy hun, how're you feeling now? Hope still not poorly. Sending a big :hugs: your way!

Have a great day everyone!

:hug:


----------



## katstar

hello missb and cupcake :flower:

I am so sorry for your losses. I lot my right tube april of last year after ectopic and it was such a shock as i did not even know i was pregnant. Since then i have been pregnant twice. The first one after my ectopic was never found. It was what they call pregnancy of unknown location. I had methotrexate to be on the safe side because i wanted to save my left tube. 

I am now 13 weeks pregnant and the baby is in the right place and everything is great. I never found it difficuilt to get pregnant wih just one tube so you know it can happen. 

This group is so lovely and they have all been through the horror of ectopics and they are a great support. :hugs:

xx

:hugs: :dust:


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how is everyone today im just waiting nowe on ovulation x x x


----------



## puppymom32

Redhead,
EPO is only taken up until ovulation so I would stop around like CD 12 or around there to be sure. 
Isi and Sarah- I am good feeling much better nothing really to report either still early days.
Good Luck this month Caz and everyone else waiting to ovulate.


----------



## africaqueen

Hi everyone.

Caz- I hope u get that egg this cycle ;-)

Isi and Amy- I am having little "twingey" pains low down and iv noticed i am quite(tmi sorry) damp down there too. Im not making too much out of it tho! lol.

Roll on next wk! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

africaqueen said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Caz- I hope u get that egg this cycle ;-)
> 
> Isi and Amy- I am having little "twingey" pains low down and iv noticed i am quite(tmi sorry) damp down there too. Im not making too much out of it tho! lol.
> 
> Roll on next wk! xxx

good luck hun i hope you get your hope they stick nice x x x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Yay for twinges and dampness, Sarah. I've also had a few pinches, but on BOTH sides, which has left me mega confused....lol. And even though I don't see much CM on my underwear (sorry if TMI :blush:, I also feel incredibly damp as well). But that said, no sore sore boobies, no tiredness.....ah well. We keep on with those symptoms shall we :).

Glad you're feeling better Amy :hugs:


----------



## cyclura

Well I tested today as I had a feeling and I got a :bfp:


Now please stick baby stick :thumbup::happydance::happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

cyclura said:


> Well I tested today as I had a feeling and I got a :bfp:
> 
> 
> Now please stick baby stick :thumbup::happydance::happydance:

CONGRATS!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Hope this is the may bfp boom kickin off ;-)

Sending u a ton of sticky in right placey vibes:winkwink:

xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats Cyclura so happy for you!!! Lots of sticky dust your way. So amazing all the BFP's in the one tuber team!!


----------



## caz & bob

cyclura said:


> Well I tested today as I had a feeling and I got a :bfp:
> 
> 
> Now please stick baby stick :thumbup::happydance::happydance:

congrats hunie :happydance::happydance::happydance: x x x x


----------



## MrsRoughton

congrats cyclura. 
sending loads of sticky dust to all ladies waiting for bfps!!!


----------



## redhead31

Wow, congratulations cyclura. These May BFP's are a good sign to all of those on the 2ww.


----------



## cyclura

thank you ladies :hugs:

now all you ladies on the TWW lets continue the trend and have more of those wonderful second lines. I want to have you over in tri 1 with me :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

i hope i join you this month seen has last month i had a chemical p xxxxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

YAY!!! CONGRATS Cyclura!!! lets keep these bfp's up girls!!


----------



## milosmum

Brilliant news on the BFP Cyclura - I am loving these BFPs at the moment - lots of babymaking inspiration!!!

Welcome to MissB and Cupcake too. I hope you recover as quickly from your surgery as I have. It will be two weeks tomorrow since I had my laparoscopy and left tube removed and I have been back at work for the last 3 days and feeling fine (although knackered after 3 ten hour shifts I was getting used to being a lady of leisure when I was off on sick leave!)

Hope everyone else is welll and surviving the 2ww - I hope it flies by and brings more positives all round

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Milos, how did it go in work? did my cover story idea work? U are doing really well being back in work so soon. I started a new job less than 2wks after my surgery and i was a mess and couldnt cope so ended up leaving after a few wks. I was too emotional and exhausted to be working. U should be proud of yourself ;-)

Oooh i hope this is a may trend and many more one tubers bfps follow! goes to show we still got it goin on ladies ;-)

xxx


----------



## MissB20xx

cyclura said:


> Well I tested today as I had a feeling and I got a :bfp:
> 
> 
> Now please stick baby stick :thumbup::happydance::happydance:

Congrats Cyclura!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:
That's what we like to see, let's bring on some more :bfp: ladies !!
:dust:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Congrats Cyclura :dance:

I have a good feeling about the month of May....not only because its my birth month :). I pray we get more :bfps: in this thread this month.

:hug:


----------



## milosmum

africaqueen said:


> Hi Milos, how did it go in work? did my cover story idea work? U are doing really well being back in work so soon. I started a new job less than 2wks after my surgery and i was a mess and couldnt cope so ended up leaving after a few wks. I was too emotional and exhausted to be working. U should be proud of yourself ;-)
> 
> xxx

Thanks Africa - my return to work has been fine and I am really lucky that I have healed up so well. I have a little bit of bruising and my tummy muscles ache a bit but otherwise fine. I just have to be careful not to lift anything too heavy at work. Thankfully my work colleagues got the meaning of 'girly problems' and have mainly just asked if I am feeling better (which is a miracle considering I work with 100% women I thought they would be asking me all the details!) Actually I don't mind being back at work it takes my mind off it although I don't think I could have coped with starting a new job! Atleast I have just been able to keep my head down and get on with work.

Hope everyone else is well - I am off to the Lakes for 4 days and am hoping to see more :bfp: when I return xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Isi- May is my birth mth too  what date is yours? im the 19th. So any symptoms to report yet? lol.

Amy- How r u feeling?

Milos-Im glad u are coping well with work and that the girls didnt prey too much into things. It will be good to keep your mind busy 

I have nothing to report other than a little bit of mild lower back ache and to be fair thats probs down to all the BD!! lol xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girl fx for all those in tww x x x x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I'm the 16th, Sarah. Yay for May babies :dance:.

Not sure if I imagined the fleeting boob pain this morning :haha:. My mind might just be playing tricks on me. I've also been ravenously hungry all day!!!

:dust: to all!

:wave:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hey ladies....
waiting for some bfp's... all those in the 2ww good luck.
Af is still fast and furious here grrrr.... oh how i dont miss these when pregnant lol xx


----------



## Zoom

Hello Ladies

Just thought I best join this thread as i am also a one tuber! I had my sterlisation reversed and they were only able to repair one tube and I have endo. Booked in to have it removed on the 7th June.

Ok so here is where I need some help. Our consultant seams to think that only having one tube is not a problem and shouldn't course much issue with our fertility. I just can't understand it, as I would have thought it halfs the chance, and would mean I ovulate from a different one each month, am I missing something please help!!


MASSIVE CONGRATS TO CYCLURA, hope this is the start of many more :bfp:

Zoe x


----------



## puppymom32

Zoom,
Welcome so glad you found us. I also have mild endo could be worse now as was diagnosed a year ago. The dr just told me the tubes are loose back there and can move around kinda like a vaccum it just senses the egg and can pick it up I guess its all kinda mushed back there behind the uterus much closer together than it looks on a diagram. 

Sarah- I am well been having cramps so that could mean anything. I guess we will see.


----------



## caz & bob

good luck all those in tww x x x


----------



## Zoom

puppymom32 said:


> Zoom,
> Welcome so glad you found us. I also have mild endo could be worse now as was diagnosed a year ago. The dr just told me the tubes are loose back there and can move around kinda like a vaccum it just senses the egg and can pick it up I guess its all kinda mushed back there behind the uterus much closer together than it looks on a diagram.
> 
> Sarah- I am well been having cramps so that could mean anything. I guess we will see.

Hi

Thanks for the quick response, see you have been trying for some time now, it's really good how positive you sound and your only a couple of days ahead of me on dpo, so i will be wishing you lots of luck for this cycle.

Oh and I love your wedding dress

Zoe x


----------



## puppymom32

Zoom said:


> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> Zoom,
> Welcome so glad you found us. I also have mild endo could be worse now as was diagnosed a year ago. The dr just told me the tubes are loose back there and can move around kinda like a vaccum it just senses the egg and can pick it up I guess its all kinda mushed back there behind the uterus much closer together than it looks on a diagram.
> 
> Sarah- I am well been having cramps so that could mean anything. I guess we will see.
> 
> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the quick response, see you have been trying for some time now, it's really good how positive you sound and your only a couple of days ahead of me on dpo, so i will be wishing you lots of luck for this cycle.
> 
> Oh and I love your wedding dress
> 
> Zoe xClick to expand...

Thanks Hunni. Hope this is your month too. Its actually a bridesmaids dress for a friends wedding I was in this past November. DH and I were both in the wedding. Had to get lots of pics as he doesnt dress up very often. LOL


----------



## africaqueen

Zoe- welcome! yep it seems weird when Dr's say u have pretty much the same chance with 1 tube, but apparently the remaining tube can reach over and suck up the egg from the other ovary once your body ajusts and also some women only O from one side each mth anyway and still have babies just fine  like my Dr said, it only takes 1 good egg and 1 strong swimmer and job done ;-)

Amy- Glad your doing ok. I just cant wait to test but then on the other hand im nervous as i wanna be pregnant sooooo much for my birthday :-( im glad i have other stuff going on to take my mind off any possible dissappointing news. I am off to London for 4 days with dh for his 30th birthday in june so i have that to take my mind off it all if we didnt catch the eggie this cycle... Lets say we are PUPO for now though eh? ;-)

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi zoe welcome x x x


----------



## Zoom

Africaqueen, thanks ever so much for your quote, I am starting to think this can really happen now with all this new info. Plus my OH has good swimers, or as he says magnificent!! hahaha

We are back in on the 7th for endo removal and they will put die through my good tube to see if it is still working.

Looks like a few of us are on the TWW so FX to all. Lots of :dust:

Hey Caz how are you finding the clomid we might be looking into that after our next opp??

Zoe x


----------



## Cupcake1979

Thanks Ladies for your lovely welcome and well done Cyclura on your BFP!!! Such fantastic news :o) I hope to see plenty more in the next 2 weeks and will be keeping an eye on you all from my bedside as I recover from the op...

Had a groggy day yesterday but feeling better today although have started heavily bleeding today (3 days post op) - I hope thats normal!! How long should it last? Can anyone help me out here?


----------



## cyclura

Hello ladies, thank you for all the congrats :hugs:

and welcome to the newbies to the thread I hope you find the support of the lovely ladies here as great as I did/do.

I hope you do not mind me hanging around I have joined the jan thread in tri 1 but I am a little nervous about taking the big leap until my early scan


----------



## caz & bob

Zoom said:


> Africaqueen, thanks ever so much for your quote, I am starting to think this can really happen now with all this new info. Plus my OH has good swimers, or as he says magnificent!! hahaha
> 
> We are back in on the 7th for endo removal and they will put die through my good tube to see if it is still working.
> 
> Looks like a few of us are on the TWW so FX to all. Lots of :dust:
> 
> Hey Caz how are you finding the clomid we might be looking into that after our next opp??
> 
> Zoe x

its ok hun my first cycle i had an m/c and 2 bfns and the 4th a chemical pregnacey im on m 5th round now hun just witing to ovulat the side affects are simler to pregnacey symptoms hope you join me then :haha: x x x x


----------



## puppymom32

Please hang around!!! This is more of a group of one tubers in all stages. So nice to see the ladies with BFP still around it give us so much hope for the future and love to see the progress. 

Cupcake- my bleeding didnt last very long at all I would say like 4 days maybe. Hope u feel better soon. Big Hugs.


----------



## puppymom32

Hope this is the last cycle u need clomid Caz pray its a nice sticky one this time.


----------



## caz & bob

i hope so only 1 more month after this so dont no what is next think it iui or ivf but i am going to ask for more clomid or somethink else because the spermey are getin there x x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Cupcake- monitor the bleeding and if it becomes very heavy(such as filling a pad within a hr) u should call the EPU and get checked over. I had some bleeding but not really heavy. 
Everyone is different though. Hope u are feeling better soon. ((HUGS))

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

Cupcake1979 said:


> Thanks Ladies for your lovely welcome and well done Cyclura on your BFP!!! Such fantastic news :o) I hope to see plenty more in the next 2 weeks and will be keeping an eye on you all from my bedside as I recover from the op...
> 
> Had a groggy day yesterday but feeling better today although have started heavily bleeding today (3 days post op) - I hope thats normal!! How long should it last? Can anyone help me out here?

think it for a couple of days hunnie x x x


----------



## Cupcake1979

Thanks ladies - thats a great help! I dont know where i'd be without you!! Just bleeding like heavy day of period but only had one pad on for the day so far since my shower so don't think anything to worry about. 

Hopefully this will be all over soon and we can start to think about ttc again.


----------



## africaqueen

OMG ladies! I dnt know if this will come to mean anything but... i was watching a movie with dh before and i had a pain very low down that took my breath away for 10 mins! it was the oddest pain. I can only liken it to the pain i felt when i had my hsg a few years ago when they inserted the catheter...like a stabbing/stretchy/crampy pain... very uncomfortable and lasted 10 mins. Enough to make me wince. Now im lying in bed on my laptop with dh fast asleep next to me(bless him he's up early for work) and its calmed down to a dull crampy pain now... its very low down and my womb feels a little "heavy".
Hmmm very odd. I am deffo not symptom spotting. This was in your face kinda pain/discomfort... Surely if it was implantation it would not be so sharp??

xxx


----------



## MissB20xx

Had a nice visit to emerg this morning :( Spent 10 hours there, being pumped with an i.v and morphine. I had unbearable pains and spasms that were constant. I was scared to death because the last time I had a hospital visit was when I had my emergency surgery for my ectopic :( I spent 3/4 of the day in tears, worrying about the news I was gonna receive. 
Anyways, I was diagnosed with Pelvic Inflammatory Disease :( I'm being loaded with antibiotics and pain meds for two weeks and have been advised to put baby making on hold for yet another two months !! :growlmad: I'm so devastated, I had this feeling that this was my month. Doctor also said that I have a cyst on my ovary from ovulation, I ovulated from my tubeless ovary apparently and my good tube didn't catch it :dohh: This is so frustrating !! Now my chances of another ectopic are even greater than they were before as PID can cause scar tissue. Does it evver end??? :cry: 
:dust: to you all xx


----------



## Zoom

Missb20xx so sorry to hear what is happening for you at the moment, sounds like a really crapy time for you. Get your self some pampering and look after yourself. I bet a couple of months sounds like a life time away but it will be here much sooner than you think, and you will have a lovely healthy place for your baby to grow. 

Take care of your self my love and I hope for a speedy recovery for you

Lots of love
Zoex


----------



## Zoom

africaqueen said:


> OMG ladies! I dnt know if this will come to mean anything but... i was watching a movie with dh before and i had a pain very low down that took my breath away for 10 mins! it was the oddest pain. I can only liken it to the pain i felt when i had my hsg a few years ago when they inserted the catheter...like a stabbing/stretchy/crampy pain... very uncomfortable and lasted 10 mins. Enough to make me wince. Now im lying in bed on my laptop with dh fast asleep next to me(bless him he's up early for work) and its calmed down to a dull crampy pain now... its very low down and my womb feels a little "heavy".
> Hmmm very odd. I am deffo not symptom spotting. This was in your face kinda pain/discomfort... Surely if it was implantation it would not be so sharp??
> 
> xxx

Exciting time ahead for you!! It certainly is the right time to be having an implantation pain!! FX for you hun
xx


----------



## africaqueen

Missb20- I am so sorry u are going through all this hun :-(
Actually PID causes 80% of ectopics. It is caused by originally contracting chlyamidia and not being aware of it as it often has no symptoms and then it leads to PID :-( My friend had the same thing happen. It is more common than we think so u are not alone with this. I was tested for chylamidia when i had my ectopic and thank god it came back negative so my other tube was fine and it was just one of those things. I already have pcos and that messes my hormones up enough so im glad there was no further issues! I hope u feel better soon and that u dnt have to endure pain like that again.

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls afic that could be a good sign hunnie x x x x


----------



## MissB20xx

africaqueen said:


> Missb20- I am so sorry u are going through all this hun :-(
> Actually PID causes 80% of ectopics. It is caused by originally contracting chlyamidia and not being aware of it as it often has no symptoms and then it leads to PID :-( My friend had the same thing happen. It is more common than we think so u are not alone with this. I was tested for chylamidia when i had my ectopic and thank god it came back negative so my other tube was fine and it was just one of those things. I already have pcos and that messes my hormones up enough so im glad there was no further issues! I hope u feel better soon and that u dnt have to endure pain like that again.
> 
> xxx

Thank you africa :) Oddly enough, it went backwards for me, my ectopic was in March (caused by damaged cilia), now I have PID :wacko: The only thing they could come up with is that my laparoscopy/salpingectomy was the cause, I was tested for chlamydia and gonorrhea when I originally had my surgery and again yesterday and I have never had an STD before, still clean. I think it's just a case of really bad luck, it's nothing new for me. Hopefully no damage was done to my remaining tube, I think I'm gonna demand a laparoscopy when this is all cleared up to check for scarring/damage and go from there, ugh. I wanna conceive naturally, but I don't wanna have another ectopic and lose my only tube, if IVF is my only option then I'll do it of course. This is so emotionally draining and I'm only 20, too young for all of this !!
:dust: to you all xx


----------



## africaqueen

Awww missb- u are so young to be going through this hun.
I would see IVF as a last option at your age. Give yourself a little time to think things over. Having IVF unfortunetly does not lessen your chance of a further ectopic, it actually heightens the risk :-( Hope u get sorted and get that bfp soon hun.
I know it wont make any difference to how u are feeling, but just realise that u have time on your side as u are very young and u have tons of chance ;-)

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Wow, where all u all girls?? Is it only me sad enough to be online at almost midnight on a sat nite...? haha xxx


----------



## Zoom

africaqueen said:


> Missb20- I am so sorry u are going through all this hun :-(
> Actually PID causes 80% of ectopics. It is caused by originally contracting chlyamidia and not being aware of it as it often has no symptoms and then it leads to PID :-( My friend had the same thing happen. It is more common than we think so u are not alone with this. I was tested for chylamidia when i had my ectopic and thank god it came back negative so my other tube was fine and it was just one of those things. I already have pcos and that messes my hormones up enough so im glad there was no further issues! I hope u feel better soon and that u dnt have to endure pain like that again.
> 
> xxx

Hi ladies need some help with some of the terms, what is PID PCOS AF. i don't know if I have an STD as not been tested for over 2 years. As I only have one tube (I hope) will find out on the 7th with the ladp and dye test! I don't want anything to damage it, what do you reckon?

Cheers Zxx


----------



## redhead31

Hi everyone,

Well my bleeding is still going strong, even though I gave the soya a go last week. Oh well, I've got to go to the docs soon anyway to talk to them about the tests my DH is having on Tuesday to check his swimmers are all going in the right direction. I know that he is ok - its horrible when you know that the reason you both don't have a baby is because of you - sometimes I feel like I'm letting us down but then DH always cheers me up and tells me we are a team. What we would do without our lovely DHs I don't know.

Miss B - what you went through sounds horrible. Its been more than 18 months after my ectopic and just a bit of indigestion still sends me into a panic. I know it doesn't matter what age you are - 20, 30 or 40 - if you want a baby then you want a baby. At least you have time on your side. Look after yourself :hugs:
Zoom - PCOS is polycystic ovary syndrome, PID is pelvic inflammatory disease and AF is Auntie Flo (nickname for your period). Most abbreviations can be found on the babyandbump homepage. I'd have thought that will all the blood tests and checks they do that they would have picked something up. I had all my STD checks done before me and DH got married so I know I haven't got anything now (unless DH has been unfaithful which I doubt very much ) Also, with all the bleeding I've had I've had everything from my liver condition to my thyroid checked out and also had a scan and a laparoscopy to check for problems. So far they have found nothing - I guess sometimes these things happen and there is no reason.
Africa - pain sounds good - how exciting for you. Fx you and all the other 2ww girls get a sticky bean this month. Just wondering how does IVF affect ectopic pregnancies as I thought they implanted the egg straight into your womb.


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Red, Im really hoping the pains mean i have my bfp to look forward to! please god... As regards the risk being slightly higher with ectopic with IVF, it seems to be because the natural way of conceiving which see's the fertilised egg make its "journey" is taken away by implanting straight into the womb, the embie can drift away from there and settle in a tube. Plenty of ppl have no probs with IVF though.

Isi and Amy- Where art thou?? lol. Hope u are both surviving this 2ww. Im doing ok but just want time to go a little faster but only if there is a bsp in store.... lol


xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girl hope your all fine hope all those in 2ww are going to get there :bfp: well i have not long now to wait till ovulation x x x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya Caz. Ooh glad ur cycle going quick for u, so u can be in the dreaded 2ww again ;-)
I feel really down today. Convinced myself im not pregnant and i sat and cried watching 16 and pregnant before. Don't know if i will test on my bday now as i just couldnt stand to see a bfn esp on my bday :-(
Hope i can shake this negative mood. I could of just stayed in bed today (dnt help that dh is workin away till wed either) but i dragged myself out of bed and im gonna take a shower now and walk the shop to get a paper and try take my mind off it all. I dnt wanna set myself up through being overly optimistic, only to get a bfn or the witch to arrive xxx


----------



## caz & bob

africaqueen said:


> Hiya Caz. Ooh glad ur cycle going quick for u, so u can be in the dreaded 2ww again ;-)
> I feel really down today. Convinced myself im not pregnant and i sat and cried watching 16 and pregnant before. Don't know if i will test on my bday now as i just couldnt stand to see a bfn esp on my bday :-(
> Hope i can shake this negative mood. I could of just stayed in bed today (dnt help that dh is workin away till wed either) but i dragged myself out of bed and im gonna take a shower now and walk the shop to get a paper and try take my mind off it all. I dnt wanna set myself up through being overly optimistic, only to get a bfn or the witch to arrive xxx

aw hun i was like that last month to i think im going to ovulat in the next day or 2 here look at this pic i hope i ovulat early in stead off late i have had af like pains today and yesterday x x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0069.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## africaqueen

I would say u have no O'd yet hun. The test line is too light yet. U will be gearing up for it tho ;-) good luck catching that egg! im in the lap of the gods now, yet again :-(

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun i no iv not ovulated yet hun think i might do in the next couple off days x x x x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi ladies, im only on cd6 af just finished, another week and fingers crossed will be ovulating.... had some awful creamy cm today and loads of it and pains half the time i dunno whats going on with this body of mine!!! im taking the relaxed approach this month tho.... no temping nothing and my OH and i are soooo busy with decorating fingers crossed the month will fly by! x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww Sarah :hugs:. I know just how you feel. Just try to have an open mind, okay. I pray you get that :bfp: this month, but even if it doesn't happen this cycle, it will surely happen soon! I also don't you should test on your birthday. At 10 dpo, you might not get a positive even if you are pregnant. Juse wait a few more days okay! Stay strong sweetie!

Amy, how're you doing? The 1ww....finally!

Yay for ovulating soon Caz. Good luck hun! And good luck Shell's!


----------



## africaqueen

Isi- u are right about not testing on my birthday as a bfn is much more likely even if i am pregnant as its so early. So im going to test at 12dpo and let myself enjoy my birthday with no added stress/upset. DH taking me to a plush hotel in the city and i want to enjoy it rather than feel depressed as we dont often get the chance to indulge in a treat 
Yes glad its a 1ww nw. Just want to knw either way so we can either celebrate or move on. 

Amy- hope u are doing ok hun ?

Caz- woohoo nearly O time! hope u get that bfp this cycle xxx


----------



## caz & bob

africaqueen said:


> Isi- u are right about not testing on my birthday as a bfn is much more likely even if i am pregnant as its so early. So im going to test at 12dpo and let myself enjoy my birthday with no added stress/upset. DH taking me to a plush hotel in the city and i want to enjoy it rather than feel depressed as we dont often get the chance to indulge in a treat
> Yes glad its a 1ww nw. Just want to knw either way so we can either celebrate or move on.
> 
> Amy- hope u are doing ok hun ?
> 
> Caz- woohoo nearly O time! hope u get that bfp this cycle xxx

aw hun im praying you get yours x x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Isi- I just remembered its your Birthday! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!
May all your wishes come true and i hope u have a fab year ahead of u:happydance:

:cake::dust:

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

wow where is everyone?? its like a ghost town on here... ;-)

xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww, thanks for the birthday wishes Sarah :hugs:. Unfortunately, it was a typo earlier and my birthday is actually the 26th :blush:. But, hey, thanks for putting me in the birthday mood early :winkwink:

Excellent....you most definitely should enjoy your birthday with your DH, and not allow any test anywhere within sight on that day! I know how hard willpower can be, but try hun! I'm not going to test till AF doesn't show...and even then, I'll wait till AFTER my birthday, i.e. the 27th. It's bad enough turning 33....I don't need anything else to spoil my day :haha:

Amy, how are you hun?! You've been awfully quiet. Miss you hun! Yay for the 1ww though :dance:

What happened here over the weekend though? I found out I was unsubscribed from the group....and all the siggys seem to have disappeared :shrug:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

ok now im so confused with my body... af came went and now back again... on cd7?? bloody give up me!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Aww, Shells! Are you sure?


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls are you ok shell hun hope its not af back how is everyone else hope your all fine well my temps have droped today againe hope im getin ready to ovulat done another opk same as yesterday x x x xx


----------



## puppymom32

MissB20xx said:


> Had a nice visit to emerg this morning :( Spent 10 hours there, being pumped with an i.v and morphine. I had unbearable pains and spasms that were constant. I was scared to death because the last time I had a hospital visit was when I had my emergency surgery for my ectopic :( I spent 3/4 of the day in tears, worrying about the news I was gonna receive.
> Anyways, I was diagnosed with Pelvic Inflammatory Disease :( I'm being loaded with antibiotics and pain meds for two weeks and have been advised to put baby making on hold for yet another two months !! :growlmad: I'm so devastated, I had this feeling that this was my month. Doctor also said that I have a cyst on my ovary from ovulation, I ovulated from my tubeless ovary apparently and my good tube didn't catch it :dohh: This is so frustrating !! Now my chances of another ectopic are even greater than they were before as PID can cause scar tissue. Does it evver end??? :cry:
> :dust: to you all xx

So sorry babes.


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry ladies the weekends are pretty crazy for me. Hope u r all well. Red so sorry definetly get checked out something is definetly going wrong.
I also was unsubscribed to this thread kinda wierd that is why I didnt think there were any messages had to go and find this thread.


----------



## milosmum

Goodness I have only been away for 4 days and it has taken me nearly half an hour to catch up with all the gossip on here!

Miss B - sorry to hear about your trip to A&E I hope you are feeling better now.
Zoom - welcome to our little group - these girls are great for moral support.
Africa - I like the sound of the tummy pain (well not you actually being in pain IYKWIM!) I hope it is eggy getting comfy in the right place! I hope the 1WW goes qiuckly for you Isi and puppymom. 
Cupcake - my bleeding post-op lasted about a week but was only heavy for the first 2-3 days.
As for everyone else I hope you are all well.

I have spent 4 days in the Lakes in the sunshine - only a few little rain showers which is an absolute miracle for us on a trip to the Lakes (usually pours the entire time we are there!) I was very impressed with myself - managed to do 2 really good walks on Saturday and Sunday - probably about 6 miles each day and Saturday half of that was up hill! Not bad 2 weeks and 1-2 days post-op although i will admit to being a bit out of puff at times! Sadly now we are home and I am back to work tomorrow boo hiss
xxx


----------



## puppymom32

milosmum said:


> Goodness I have only been away for 4 days and it has taken me nearly half an hour to catch up with all the gossip on here!
> 
> Miss B - sorry to hear about your trip to A&E I hope you are feeling better now.
> Zoom - welcome to our little group - these girls are great for moral support.
> Africa - I like the sound of the tummy pain (well not you actually being in pain IYKWIM!) I hope it is eggy getting comfy in the right place! I hope the 1WW goes qiuckly for you Isi and puppymom.
> Cupcake - my bleeding post-op lasted about a week but was only heavy for the first 2-3 days.
> As for everyone else I hope you are all well.
> 
> I have spent 4 days in the Lakes in the sunshine - only a few little rain showers which is an absolute miracle for us on a trip to the Lakes (usually pours the entire time we are there!) I was very impressed with myself - managed to do 2 really good walks on Saturday and Sunday - probably about 6 miles each day and Saturday half of that was up hill! Not bad 2 weeks and 1-2 days post-op although i will admit to being a bit out of puff at times! Sadly now we are home and I am back to work tomorrow boo hiss
> xxx

Sounds like you had a lovely little get away. Sorry you had to come back to reality.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

yup im sure, i seem to have started af again?? my body is seriously messed up since my loss i just cant see me ever getting pregnant at this rate !!!


----------



## puppymom32

oh Shell's what CD are you on?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:hugs: Shells! Even though you're back CD1, keep up the PMA, okay? I pray you get that :bfp: this cycle!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Milos- Glad u had a nice break away hun. I love the lakes. So beautiful. Where did u stay? i like bowness 

Shells- im sorry ur cycle is a bit waccy this time around but as amy said, i would go and get checked out. I had a dysfunc period a few yrs ago and bled for 10 days. Had to get pills from Dr to stop the bleed and they worked fine. Never happened again ;-)

Amy- welcome back! Any symptoms? when are u going to test? im going to hold out intill 12dpo if i can manage it. lol. Hope that u, me and Isi get to be bump buddies together... Ooh imagine how amazing that would be

xxx


----------



## stephmkc

Hello ladies! Can I join you? I have been TTC for almost 2 years now. Started charting a few months ago, hopefully that will help. I had an ectopic in 2001 and had to have a portion of my tube removed. My doc said that it is possible for the egg to be released on one side and travel through the good tube, and I did get pregnant and had my son in 2003, but it was not a planned pregnancy. I feel that now that I am trying, I cannot get pregnant.:shrug: If I don't get PG by the summer I am going to get some help. Hope everyone gets their BFPs soon:)


----------



## puppymom32

stephmkc said:


> Hello ladies! Can I join you? I have been TTC for almost 2 years now. Started charting a few months ago, hopefully that will help. I had an ectopic in 2001 and had to have a portion of my tube removed. My doc said that it is possible for the egg to be released on one side and travel through the good tube, and I did get pregnant and had my son in 2003, but it was not a planned pregnancy. I feel that now that I am trying, I cannot get pregnant.:shrug: If I don't get PG by the summer I am going to get some help. Hope everyone gets their BFPs soon:)

Welcome stephmkc so sorry for your loss and loss of tube. Hope your stay here is long and you get the BFP soon. :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

Hey ladies hope all is well. Looks like I am not meant to get a BFP this cycle took my temps yesterday and they were 97.58 today 96.98 so looks like the AF is coming today :( sure she will be here by mid day. Good luck to everyone else getting ready to test.


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Steph  sorry for your losses. U will get tons of support here.

Amy- Oh i really hope the witch stays away for u. I am not holding out much hope this cycle either as i dnt feel pregnant and last time i just knew :-( The witch is due for me sunday. I hope she does decide to stay away, but its looking doubtful :-(

xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Amy and Sarah, please don't lose hope yet. It's not over till AF comes. Let's keep up the PMA ladies. Please!!!! :friends:

Welcome Steph! So sorry for your loss! Hopefully you'll get that :bfp: soon!


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are you all x x x x


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hello Ladies,

Just thought I'd drop by and say hi... A week ago today I was having my surgery to remove my right tube and today I feel almost human again. My bleeding has fizzled out - almost like the end of a normal period now so only had 5 days worth which isn't bad... Just hanging in there till my next af so we can try again in June.

Wanted to ask did anyone have a seriously huge belly after their laporoscopy? Mine is massive from underneath the belly button down... Hoping it goes down soon as its rather bruised at the moment - I guess from where the camera went in and the surgeons aren't the most careful when they're performing these ops....

Puppysmom - any news on your AF - has she turned up? Fingers X for you...


----------



## puppymom32

cupcake,
My belly felt the same way after surgey will just take a week or so more to feel better. Glad you are feeling better other than that. AF is not here yet but I am sure it is coming.


----------



## africaqueen

Cupcake- I am glad u are recovering well. My belly was a little swollen but not too bad. I did leak from the belly button scar and ended up having antibiotics though so not all plain sailing. My consultant advised us to wait 3 cycles before ttc again though, so as to allow the scar tissue to heal up and prevent us having another ectopic as some can attach to scar tissue...Even my GP advised us to wait too. Good luck to you.

Amy- i am sorry u sense the witch is coming. Just rem how similar being pg feels tho... u are not out yet and if we are, we will hope to have our valentines babies ;-)

xxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Oh thats promising Puppymom - she'd usually be here by now?

My bellybutton scar has healed up the most - its the wider one in the middle of my bikini line where they removed the tube from that seems a little red and sore... Its not weaping though... Was wondering whether to apply some savlon? Or are you supposed to keep them dry?

The consultant said I would be healed quickly from the op and as all the tube was removed the healing internally would also be quick - there would be nothing left for another egg to implant in, it would just fall away if released on my side without the tube. They said as long as I was emotionally stable I could start trying to conceive as soon as I felt ready once at least 1 AF had returned after the operation.

When I went in for my scan - they noted i had nice follicles on my left hand ovary which means the next time i OV will be on the good side so I shall miss that, and will assume the ok time will be on the wrong side. I'm keeping my mind open and hoping that we get another BFP in the next 6 months by December...


----------



## puppymom32

Yeah usually. Been checking my cervix (ps never have before haha) and no blood or pink so I guess we will see but she is a sneaky one and can just pop up anytime.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Well you never know, this could be your month :) Fingers Xd

Just thought I'd try out my new signature to see if it works too!


----------



## puppymom32

Yay it does!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls well im going to use my preseed tonight im in my fertil period hayyyyyy xxxxxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Caz,
Yay for fertile window. Go and wear your self out the next few days. Hope u catch that egg.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck Caz :thumbup:


----------



## Cupcake1979

Ohhh Caz, now comes the best bit for you - lots of BD!!! Good luck :flower:

Isi - I see your 11DPO - how you doing this cycle? Any symptoms?? When will you be testing?

Puppymom - Any news on old witchie poo? Hope she's staying away for you!


----------



## Cupcake1979

Was also gonna ask about pain on OV. I always get pain in my right hand side around day 14 but the cycle I got pregnant I had only slight twinges on my LHS so I assumed I OV'd from my left ovary - but the ectopic confirms it was on the right...

Does anyone else get mixed messages with their ov pain?


----------



## puppymom32

Cupcake1979 said:


> Ohhh Caz, now comes the best bit for you - lots of BD!!! Good luck :flower:
> 
> Isi - I see your 11DPO - how you doing this cycle? Any symptoms?? When will you be testing?
> 
> Puppymom - Any news on old witchie poo? Hope she's staying away for you!


Cupcake,
So far she hasnt shown and my temp was back up a little today so I guess we will see. Been an emotional wreck all day too. But that can mean anything. 

I think my body is pretty straight forward at least I hope usually get pains on the side I am ovulating on and that is it.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Cupcake1979 said:


> Ohhh Caz, now comes the best bit for you - lots of BD!!! Good luck :flower:
> 
> Isi - I see your 11DPO - how you doing this cycle? Any symptoms?? When will you be testing?
> 
> Puppymom - Any news on old witchie poo? Hope she's staying away for you!


Gosh cupcake....I have sooo many symptoms now....but seem to always do every cycle, so I'm trying to :ignore: until AF does/doesn't show this weekend. I also have a major POAS phobia, so most likely won't be testing till sometime next week....most likely after my birthday on the 26th....lol. Glad you're healing great hun!! When do you start ttc again?


----------



## puppymom32

I think today is Sarah's Bday. If so Happy Birthday Sarah!!!


----------



## puppymom32

Isi Buttercup said:


> Cupcake1979 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh Caz, now comes the best bit for you - lots of BD!!! Good luck :flower:
> 
> Isi - I see your 11DPO - how you doing this cycle? Any symptoms?? When will you be testing?
> 
> Puppymom - Any news on old witchie poo? Hope she's staying away for you!
> 
> 
> Gosh cupcake....I have sooo many symptoms now....but seem to always do every cycle, so I'm trying to :ignore: until AF does/doesn't show this weekend. I also have a major POAS phobia, so most likely won't be testing till sometime next week....most likely after my birthday on the 26th....lol. Glad you're healing great hun!! When do you start ttc again?Click to expand...

Wow Isi you are a strong lady waiting so long. Hope the symptoms mean good things for you.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Fingers X'd Isi - you are very good... I was taking tests from 11dpo... and I didn't get my positive until 17dpo, digi at 21dpo - but that was with the ectopic so my HCG levels were low... kept on peeing on tests throughout and I hate to think of all the money i spent in April on tests... I could hazzard a guess at over £100 worth easily... :blush:

Puppymom sounds good for you too - I was oh so emotional all the time, crying at the smallest things, thats just starting to wear off now - I guess it takes a while for the hormones to regulate after the op. I did take a test on Friday and got a dark line the same as the control line, so I guess my hormones were still really high... I'm gonna take a digi at 2 weeks post op which will be next tuesday to see if my levels have come down...

Then after that its the wait for the witch to show her face and then I'll have a go that next cycle - see what happens.

I've got my CB fertility monitor to use again - only used it once last time and got myself a BFP so I'm hopeful it will maximises the chances we have once I OV from my good side... Here's hoping anyways :) x

Good luck to the rest of you girls waiting for testing!!


----------



## caz & bob

fx for all the girls in tww x x x x x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

OMG!!! I can't believe I missed Sarah's birthday!!! Happy belated birthday hun! I hope you had loads of fun!!!! :cake::icecream::happydance:

Well, I'm out. AF got me this morning. Thank God I didn't bother testing, I guess. I feel quite bummed out, but am still holding on to God andpraying He blesses us soon. I've decided against clomid this cycle....possibly next one....or even after my trip to America in July. Not sure. Also considering IUI now.....but we'll see.

Good luck Amy and Sarah!! I hope you guys are luckier than me this cycle. Good luck also Caz and Cupcakes.

:hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Awww Isi- I am sorry the witch got u :-( I am pretty sure im not pregnant this cycle as i feel PMT quite strongly like always, but we shall see. I am going to test tomorrow as il be 12dpo. Not holding out much hope this time round tho. Fingers still x'd tho! lol.

Amy- any sign for u??

Caz- get that egg!! go girl!! haha

cupcake- glad ur healing up well hun.

Well i had a fab bday yesterday. thx for bday msgs girls  just got back from hotel before. I had 2 glasses wine with dinner and a cocktail later on so feel ok about it as didnt go mad and pretty convinced im not pg anyway.

xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Isi,
So sorry she got you hun. FXX for you next cycle. So where in America are you coming? 
Sarah glad you had a wonderful bday. Wine and 1 cocktail should be fine. I get so tired of living each month like I am pg and then am not. 
As for me still no witch and temp went up again today. Not as high as the before the big low dip but higher than yesterday so I guess we will see. I'll probably test tomorrow to if she doesnt show. Just too scared to test. 
Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Amy & Sarah :hugs:

I'll be in Augusta Georgia, Sarah.....I'm supposed to be Godmother to my best friend's Son :)

Well....kinda changed my min about the clomid. I've decided to go see my Doctor tomorrow and take it for the 2nd time. But my husband has forbidden me from doing the HMG injectibles (since I reacted so badly to it before).....ah well! I hope the clomid alone works. I actually don't have a problem ovulating....it's just making double sure it's from my good side.

Well....another cycle begins! :thumbup:


----------



## puppymom32

Thats awesome. I love Augusta. Glad you decided on giving the clomid another try.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I was there in 2007, and I fell head over heels in love with it! I have friends in Atlanta who have been bugging me to make sure I spend time there as well, but I know I won't do more than 2 nights away from Augusta. I'm craving that kind of serenity right now.

Thanks Amy :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls i think ovulation is just round the corner xxxxxxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Isi - boo hiss on the witch showing her nasty face but good luck for your next cycle.

Puppymom - how exciting, i'm crossing everything for you and hoping you get a lovely BFP tomorrow for Team One Tubers :) - Its about time we had another :happydance:

Africa - Glad you enjoyed your birthday and a few nice drinks! You certainly deserve it :flower: Fingers crossed on this cycle for you too - I hope you get some good news!

AFM, i was wondering whether you'd be able to help me here and let me know how soon after your surgery did your AF return? Just so I know when I can expect her :)

Cheers ladies x :kiss:


----------



## Cupcake1979

Caz - hope you've put in a big effort on the BD front then ;)

Good luck hun :kiss:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Cupcake :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks Cupcake, if I remember correctly mine was pretty much right on target like a 28 day cycles since then my cycles have gotten shorter and shorter but the first one was pretty much the same as it was before.


----------



## puppymom32

caz & bob said:


> hi girls i think ovulation is just round the corner xxxxxxx

Yay catch that egg!! Catch that Egg!!! LOL Look I'm your cheerleader.


----------



## caz & bob

i no puppymom :haha: xx x x xx


----------



## africaqueen

Amy- u HAVE to test tomorrow! it is looking rather good for u right now isnt it? ;-)
I will be poas in the morning too so we can either celebrate or console eachother ;-)
Lets just get it out the way eh? I have had no symptoms at all, since my crampy stretching pain around 6dpo, so doubt il get a positive but it aint over till she shows.

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hope you get your :bfp: girls xxxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

africaqueen said:


> Amy- u HAVE to test tomorrow! it is looking rather good for u right now isnt it? ;-)
> I will be poas in the morning too so we can either celebrate or console eachother ;-)
> Lets just get it out the way eh? I have had no symptoms at all, since my crampy stretching pain around 6dpo, so doubt il get a positive but it aint over till she shows.
> 
> xxx

Thanks Sarah I will I promise and your right at least I have all you lovely ladies to cheer me up. I still feel really crampy so I guess we will see. FXX for you tomorrow babes. :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Fingers x'd for u too Amy ;-) Il post as soon as i knw either way.

Pray it is a bfp for both of us xxx


----------



## puppymom32

yay so I will get see yours before mine as you are ahead of me on the time zone.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi ladies

good luck girls with testing tomorrow cant wait to come over and see them bfp's :-D

Caz get at it girl and catch that eggy!

Well ive stopped bleeding was very odd like having a period, had a couple days break and started bleeding again. The odd thing is this, we are going with the flow this month no charting nothing but when this bleed reoccured i did a opk and it wasnt positive but was like it was heading that way like i normally get a day or 2 b4 i ovulate but since i pee'd on a couple more outa interest and theres no line at all now???.....god knows! im just gonna stop obsessing now and me a dh are gonna go with it, 'if' i ovulate i know it will be in the next 4-5 days never ovulated any later than day 15 so we will see what happens. 

Hope everyones well x


----------



## caz & bob

hiya hun glad the bleeding has stopped im useing more of my preseed this month and takein vitamins and minrals fx for us hey x x xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Shell  nice to see u back here.
Glad u have stopped bleeding. I would get checked over just to be on safe side but i am a worry wart ;-)

Well i have just done something very stupid and poas cos just couldnt hold back till 2moz... and it was the worst thing i could of done really cos within 3 mins a very, very, very, very, faint faint line showed up(cnt stress how faint) it seems to be very light pink but honestly, blink and u would miss it, so please dnt think im posting my bfp here. I wish! i think its probs a evap as its so faint its just about visible and it was a IC... So now i have to wait till 2moz mornin to test with fmu anyway, so what was the point? Grrrrr so annoyed with myself for havin no wilpower :-( 
No point posting a pic as honestly u can just about see it in reality let alone on a pic... lol. Aaaah y do i do this to myself??

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hoo hope it your :bfp: hunnie fx for you x x x xx x


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Caz but i doubt it... im praying im wrong of course, but u cnt trust IC's really can u? they have big evap line probs :-(

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls just wondering if I can join you?

I have had a lap today and they did a dye test at the same time. I only have one tube that works properly my right, I have been told today my left is blocked/damaged I and a dodgy ovary. Thanfully they are both on the same side. My left. They think they are like this because I had a MC 2 years ago next month at 5 weeks and I got an infection that turned into PID (pelvic immflamatory disease). 

I am not yet TTC was meant to be starting when we move next month but OH has back pedaled and decided he is "not ready" I am heartbroken. We are NTNP at the moment though. Sometimes he withdraws sometimes he doesnt. But I dont have much chance falling like that with only one tube.

Feeling so down and alone. OH isnt being very sympathetic.

Thanks in advance for your replies. Dont want to step on anyones toes as I know I am not TTC or LTTTC.

xxx


----------



## Faerie

Hey ladies, I just wanted to come in and wish you all luck on getting your BFPs - I had my right tube removed in 2008 after suffering an infection. I'd had an ectopic removed from the tube 6 months previously and they thought they'd saved it, when they removed it they said there was so much rotting flesh in my pelvis they think that's what had been causing my mcs and mmc (5 :( )

Anyway, as you can now see I have a daughter and a 2nd baby on the way. Hope I don't upset anyone by posting x


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome magpies ;-)

U are very welcome here and u are not stepping on anyones toes. We are a good support network here.
Maybe your dh will come round... men are never really ready but once the baby arrives they adore it in most cases ;-) just give him a little time and he will come round. After my loss in jan, dh was very scared about ttc again as he could of lost me as well as our baby and he was terrified. Needless to say, he came round and we are on cycle 2 of ttc again now. Praying for my bfp tomorrow but not holding my breath :-(

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Faerie said:


> Hey ladies, I just wanted to come in and wish you all luck on getting your BFPs - I had my right tube removed in 2008 after suffering an infection. I'd had an ectopic removed from the tube 6 months previously and they thought they'd saved it, when they removed it they said there was so much rotting flesh in my pelvis they think that's what had been causing my mcs and mmc (5 :( )
> 
> Anyway, as you can now see I have a daughter and a 2nd baby on the way. Hope I don't upset anyone by posting x

Thank u so much for posting! your story is a inspiration and we all need that ;-)
U must be so happy with ur dd and a lil baby on the way. I just pray we all get the same luck in the future  Thanks again xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Wish you all the luck in the world hun. Hope this is your month.

Can anyone tell me how much does it lower your chances? Do I have half as much chance because I will only ovulate properly (as in it gets down a tube) every other month?

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

4magpies said:


> Wish you all the luck in the world hun. Hope this is your month.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how much does it lower your chances? Do I have half as much chance because I will only ovulate properly (as in it gets down a tube) every other month?
> 
> xxx

Well im not too sure if u have probs with a ovary too, but most women ovulate from a diff side each mth, so u have pretty much the same chance as before u lose/have a blocked tube ;-) chances are deffo not halved. Its more like a 20% less chance of getting pg but if its the right side that O's u have as much chance as anyone else. U still have tons of chance:happydance:

xxx


----------



## puppymom32

africaqueen said:


> Thanks Caz but i doubt it... im praying im wrong of course, but u cnt trust IC's really can u? they have big evap line probs :-(
> 
> xxx

PMA Sarah FXX tomorrow u wake up to a nice suprise. :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

africaqueen said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Wish you all the luck in the world hun. Hope this is your month.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how much does it lower your chances? Do I have half as much chance because I will only ovulate properly (as in it gets down a tube) every other month?
> 
> xxx
> 
> Well im not too sure if u have probs with a ovary too, but most women ovulate from a diff side each mth, so u have pretty much the same chance as before u lose/have a blocked tube ;-) chances are deffo not halved. Its more like a 20% less chance of getting pg but if its the right side that O's u have as much chance as anyone else. U still have tons of chance:happydance:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Thanks that made me feel a bit better. They said clomid may be an option or and operation to try and remove the blockage. They said they would have to cut the bad bit out and glue it back together.

xxx


----------



## puppymom32

4magpies said:


> Hey girls just wondering if I can join you?
> 
> I have had a lap today and they did a dye test at the same time. I only have one tube that works properly my right, I have been told today my left is blocked/damaged I and a dodgy ovary. Thanfully they are both on the same side. My left. They think they are like this because I had a MC 2 years ago next month at 5 weeks and I got an infection that turned into PID (pelvic immflamatory disease).
> 
> I am not yet TTC was meant to be starting when we move next month but OH has back pedaled and decided he is "not ready" I am heartbroken. We are NTNP at the moment though. Sometimes he withdraws sometimes he doesnt. But I dont have much chance falling like that with only one tube.
> 
> Feeling so down and alone. OH isnt being very sympathetic.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your replies. Dont want to step on anyones toes as I know I am not TTC or LTTTC.
> 
> xxx

Welcome 4Magpies hope your DH comes around soon I am sure he is just scared. So sorry for your loss. You are welcome here anytime.


----------



## puppymom32

Faerie said:


> Hey ladies, I just wanted to come in and wish you all luck on getting your BFPs - I had my right tube removed in 2008 after suffering an infection. I'd had an ectopic removed from the tube 6 months previously and they thought they'd saved it, when they removed it they said there was so much rotting flesh in my pelvis they think that's what had been causing my mcs and mmc (5 :( )
> 
> Anyway, as you can now see I have a daughter and a 2nd baby on the way. Hope I don't upset anyone by posting x

Thanks for stopping by Faerie your story gives us so much hope. Your r welcome to stay as long as you would like we have several One Tuber grads that stay with us from time time. So thankful to see that is can happen. :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

4magpies said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Wish you all the luck in the world hun. Hope this is your month.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how much does it lower your chances? Do I have half as much chance because I will only ovulate properly (as in it gets down a tube) every other month?
> 
> xxx
> 
> Well im not too sure if u have probs with a ovary too, but most women ovulate from a diff side each mth, so u have pretty much the same chance as before u lose/have a blocked tube ;-) chances are deffo not halved. Its more like a 20% less chance of getting pg but if its the right side that O's u have as much chance as anyone else. U still have tons of chance:happydance:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks that made me feel a bit better. They said clomid may be an option or and operation to try and remove the blockage. They said they would have to cut the bad bit out and glue it back together.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Not to scare you or anything but b careful doing the operation. They did the same to me 6 years ago after an ectopic and last year I had another ectopic in the same tube said it could have been bcuz the tube was still damaged. They ended up removing the tube. I am sure technology is much better than it was then but it just something to think about. :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

hi newbies afc i think the ics are rubbish xxxx


----------



## Faerie

RE how much your chances are lowered - apparently (according to my consultant), a fallopian tube will actually reach out to "catch" the egg from the other side :shock: 

I hardly ever ever ovulate on my left (I had months of ovulation checks here in Switzerland) and it was my right tube that was removed, so I was sure I was screwed, but nope.

It took us 2 years to conceive Sofia and a lot of losses and heartache. Once they removed the rotten tube I conceived her, and this baby was conceived before I had the chance to start ttc.

Fairy dust to you all :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

puppymom32 said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Wish you all the luck in the world hun. Hope this is your month.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how much does it lower your chances? Do I have half as much chance because I will only ovulate properly (as in it gets down a tube) every other month?
> 
> xxx
> 
> Well im not too sure if u have probs with a ovary too, but most women ovulate from a diff side each mth, so u have pretty much the same chance as before u lose/have a blocked tube ;-) chances are deffo not halved. Its more like a 20% less chance of getting pg but if its the right side that O's u have as much chance as anyone else. U still have tons of chance:happydance:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks that made me feel a bit better. They said clomid may be an option or and operation to try and remove the blockage. They said they would have to cut the bad bit out and glue it back together.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Not to scare you or anything but b careful doing the operation. They did the same to me 6 years ago after an ectopic and last year I had another ectopic in the same tube said it could have been bcuz the tube was still damaged. They ended up removing the tube. I am sure technology is much better than it was then but it just something to think about. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for that I am happy to listen to any advice. 

My ovary is also poorly on that side so maybe they would just remove my ovary and tube instead. I dunno if there is any point saving my tube if my ovary doesnt work properly.

xxx


----------



## cyclura

Hey I may be able to help here, I only have one tube and ovary (I was born this way) and normally your chances are exactly the same as a "normal" person as your egg is still produced every month but from the one working ovary, it may be slightly lower but thats it. I was a special case, I had a weird ovary that thought I still had a second so I would only O'v every second cycle BUT after having a moan to the uack they helped me get an egg from that ovary every month and I am now duffage :happydance: . 

If your tube needs to be removed and your ovary does not work see if they can remove that as well, it may help your body regulate into producing eggs from just the one ovary (mind you your body may be already doing this anyway). FX for you



4magpies said:


> Wish you all the luck in the world hun. Hope this is your month.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how much does it lower your chances? Do I have half as much chance because I will only ovulate properly (as in it gets down a tube) every other month?
> 
> xxx


----------



## 4magpies

cyclura said:


> Hey I may be able to help here, I only have one tube and ovary (I was born this way) and normally your chances are exactly the same as a "normal" person as your egg is still produced every month but from the one working ovary, it may be slightly lower but thats it. I was a special case, I had a weird ovary that thought I still had a second so I would only O'v every second cycle BUT after having a moan to the uack they helped me get an egg from that ovary every month and I am not duffage :happydance: .
> 
> If your tube needs to be removed and your ovary does not work see if they can remove that as well, it may help your body regulate into producing eggs from just the one ovary (mind you your body may be already doing this anyway). FX for you
> 
> 
> 
> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Wish you all the luck in the world hun. Hope this is your month.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how much does it lower your chances? Do I have half as much chance because I will only ovulate properly (as in it gets down a tube) every other month?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Thanks for that. They think its the ovary that causes me most of my pain.

Hope you have a wonderful pregnancy!!

xx


----------



## cyclura

Oh Amy any signs yet *everything crossed here*


----------



## redhead31

Hi everyone,

It is so exciting waiting for the poas test results - Africa & Puppymom have you tested yet? With me not ovulating, waiting for others to test is just as exciting as if I was doing it myself. Fx for you both - there are some BFPs long overdue here.
Welcome to the new girls - in the TTC game you are never alone, there are always people on this site who are in the same boat.

I'm still bleeding (it is starting to get really boring now - I think I will get this weekend out of the way and then start on the noristerone to finish it all off as its been nearly 40 days now!!) I've had this bleeding problem for a year now and had pelvic scans and blood tests for everything from thyroid through to testosterone levels and everything has come back normal. Docs can't seem to understand what is going on and have said its possibly related to me not ovulating very often. Anyway, hubby had his tests on Tuesday and results are due back today. Then I'm off to docs on Monday to get booked in for all my tests. I'm a bit nervous as I hate the idea of having that test where they inject ink into you - has anyone had it, what is it like?? What other tests will I have to have done before I will be put on the clomid?

Good luck to all those girls TTC - and Puppymom and Africa :test::test::test:


----------



## africaqueen

Red- im sorry u are still bleeding hun! that really sucks. Is there nothing they can do??

Well ladies i poas and :bfn::nope: so last nights was deffo a evap. I thought so though. I didnt have much hope this cycle. If the witch dnt show on sunday il test again but its lookin very doubtful :-(

Amy- I hope u get that BFP! At least one of us can be happy this mth and its long overdue for u ;-) xxx


----------



## puppymom32

So I took my temp this morning and it was up to 97.58 from 97.33 yesterday so I decided to test with an FRER and there was a second faint pink line. So faint wont show up on my crap cell phone and my real camera is dead but brought my test to work and a coworker can definetly see it and its pink. Not getting excited yet gonna test tomorrow and hope its darker and if it is may take a digi on Sunday. I think I may be more like 12 dpo instead of 13. I just keep praying God please let this be it.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Africa im so sorry for your BFN :-(

Amy OMG!!!! IM PRAYING for ya girl... id be so happy to see you get your much longed for bfp xxx


----------



## puppymom32

africaqueen said:


> Red- im sorry u are still bleeding hun! that really sucks. Is there nothing they can do??
> 
> Well ladies i poas and :bfn::nope: so last nights was deffo a evap. I thought so though. I didnt have much hope this cycle. If the witch dnt show on sunday il test again but its lookin very doubtful :-(
> 
> Amy- I hope u get that BFP! At least one of us can be happy this mth and its long overdue for u ;-) xxx

So sorry Sarah dont give up hope yet 12dpo is very early. There is still hope!!


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks Shell's me too.


----------



## africaqueen

OMG Amy!!! I pray this is it for u! be lovely if one of us got the news we were hoping for this cycle ;-) why dont u get a digi and test again later?? pleeeeease! lol. Need some good news. Sending u all my sticky bfp vibes xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks Sarah maybe if the FRER is nice and dark tomorrow then I will try a digi tomorrow afternoon. So dont wanna see not pregnant if it is too early.


----------



## 4magpies

How exciting. Hoping this is your BFP honey!!

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls well still no + opk yet but m temp has gone down today xxxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

OMG Amy!!!! I am soooo excited and practically falling off my seat :D. I am praying this is it!!! I really pray you get this :bfp: hun!!! You more than deserve it :hugs:

So sorry about the BFN, Sarah :hugs:. But keep trying, okay. It's not over yet!

Good luck Caz!!!!! :thumbup:

Have a great weekend girls!

:hug:


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks Isi got everyone I know that knows I'm trying praying too. Have a lovely weekend too.


----------



## cyclura

OMG OMG OMG OMG I have everything crossed for you.......please let this be your month. 

Sarah sorry the test came up BFN but you never know it may just be too early, I have everything crossed for you too. 

How is everyone else today


----------



## caz & bob

ok hunnie how are you xxxx


----------



## cyclura

I am very well TY, I got my booking in letter today so I just need to sit tight and wait until 9th June and then we can rush me an early scan :happydance: make sure little one is in the right place and the heart is beating.

On another note my European polecat female is due to drop her litter any day now so I am checking her nursing cage every hour like a nutter :haha::haha:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

well ok i have a question about opk's if anyone can answer me?

Now i promised myself id not use anything this month but today i had EWCM lots of it and thought... ohh.... am i gonna ovulate? anyway i took a opk this morning and the second line was very visable not a possitive yet but so so near, well i thought ok i know ya not suppost to take tests in the morning so will wait till tonight and i took one tonight and not even a second line?? what the?? how can it go from being a almost positive to completely negative?....

I think its time to chuck them things away i knew i should have done that but i had 5 left up there and couldnt resist!


----------



## africaqueen

Shell- I think thats why u arent supposed to use them in the morning as u can get a false positive on it... i would say if u got a neg in the afternoon then u are not due to Ovulate yet.

Amy- I know there is a time difference but have u tested again yet?? i have everything x'd for u hun!

As for me, i am suffering badly with recurring sciatica and im bed ridden :-( i am on super strong painkillers and im in complete agony so feeling very low.
AF due tomorrow so its going to be a great week for me :-(

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Ok Ladies testing again this morning and the line is darker than yesterday. Just still really nervous have bloods scheduled for Monday.
 



Attached Files:







0522000838.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## puppymom32

Shell'sAngels said:


> well ok i have a question about opk's if anyone can answer me?
> 
> Now i promised myself id not use anything this month but today i had EWCM lots of it and thought... ohh.... am i gonna ovulate? anyway i took a opk this morning and the second line was very visable not a possitive yet but so so near, well i thought ok i know ya not suppost to take tests in the morning so will wait till tonight and i took one tonight and not even a second line?? what the?? how can it go from being a almost positive to completely negative?....
> 
> I think its time to chuck them things away i knew i should have done that but i had 5 left up there and couldnt resist!

Shell's what CD are you on. Maybe u caught the surge on the way down and that is why it was almost postive and then nothing.


----------



## africaqueen

OMG Amy!!! that is a :bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I understand u being nervous as i would be the exact same.
I cant wait to see a even darker line and know ur blood results!
Oh hun i am delighted for u! I am so glad one of us got that magic 2nd line:happydance:

Lots of sticky dust:dust::dust::dust:

xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks Sarah sorry you are in pain in the bed. Hope u feel better soon babes.


----------



## katstar

puppymom32 said:


> Ok Ladies testing again this morning and the line is darker than yesterday. Just still really nervous have bloods scheduled for Monday.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

yey. I am so happy for you amy. :flower::hugs:

I will pray that your bean is a sticky one, snug in the right place \\:D/

:dust: :dust:


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks Kat so far feels different than the other pg but u never know sooooo scary.


----------



## cyclura

wooohoooo congrats Amy,


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks cyclura hopefully we can be bump buddies soon.


----------



## caz & bob

whooooo amy :yipee: hun xxxxx


----------



## cyclura

:happydance: when are you due? and dibs on being a bump buddy :thumbup:

I am so excited for you I am sitting here like this :yipee::smug: my OH thinks I am a bit nuts


----------



## Shell'sAngels

OMG AMY!!! yay!!!!

That is a bfp for sure!! ohhh so excited... get a digital out girl that will say pregnant!! ohh how exciting!!!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

positive opk today... yay!! i thought i would be was almost postive last night and this morning i had twinges in my ovary and i took it with 2nd urine (been up since 6am thanks kids lol) and yep positive! Which is great as i only had one left cuse wasnt gonna do that this month go with the flow..... and all that ;-) 

Just happy to see one positive i didnt get one like that last month! Am i actually getting back to normal maybe???? shock horror!


----------



## africaqueen

Shell- Yaaay on the O'ing!! woop woop. Good luck catching that eggie!

Amy- when are u testing again?? im really excited for u.

As for me, i am in complete agony and can barely walk at all now. I might have to go the hospital later. AF was due today but no sign as yet so my mum going to get me another test just to make sure as i dnt want to be pumping myself full of super strong painkillers if i were pregnant. Highly doubtful, just want to rule it out.
This pain is almost unbearable and dh away till wed so mum here looking after me.

Hope we are all ok xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Oh africaqueen that doesnt sound good, maybe you should go and get checked out hunni? that cant be right to be in that much pain.

I had a spot of blood earlier just one single spot in my pants sorry (tmi im sure) but wow thats new, im guessing thats a sign of ovulation? but never had that b4!


----------



## caz & bob

got my + opk today :yipee: aw africa hope your ok hunnie xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0027.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Girls. I am actually a little better than earlier as i can manage to walk the bathroom unaided now so fingers x'd il recover faster than the last time i had it 

Bad news is, that the:witch: just got me with no warning:growlmad:
So im out for a Jan baby and onto trying for a Feb baby.
I will be due to O when me and dh are in london so plenty of BD'ing whilst away might do the trick ;-) I feel sad im out but im focusing more on the pain in my back easing so im grateful for that at least.

Hope we get plenty of June bfps:happydance:

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry she got you hun fx for next month xxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

cyclura said:


> :happydance: when are you due? and dibs on being a bump buddy :thumbup:
> 
> I am so excited for you I am sitting here like this :yipee::smug: my OH thinks I am a bit nuts

Thanks Hun I think its Jan 30th day before DH's bday.


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry Sarah Big hugs. 
Yay for Oing Caz and Shell's FXXX
I just took a digi second morning pee and it says pregnant.


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Amy.

Now i can officially say CONGRATS to u now!!! wooohooooooo!!!
Sending u a ton of sticky vibes xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh Amy!!! That is truly the best news ever :hugs:. I'm so happy for you sweetie! I wish you a healthy & happy pregnancy and your baby will stick for sure!!!

Sorry about AF, Sarah. And so sorry you're feeling poorly. Get well soon babes. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

YAY!!! AMY IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!

Ok i know i shouldnt be but im abit drunk lol we are having a bbq and wohooo positive opk Caz i will be joining ya! yay!!


----------



## caz & bob

yay hunnie im going to do another tomorrow to see if it darker xxxxxx


----------



## katstar

oh there a couple of happy vibes in the group today. Must be the 30 degree heat, sunshine and bbq's. :)
Amy :happydance: officially pregnant. And i am glad it feels different. Hope thats a good sign. It has to be. :) 
Caz congrats on positive. It does look like it may be darker tomorrow though. Get some in though :sex: :)
Sarah, so sorry about the :which: and i hope you get better. Your right, relaxing away with your oh should do the trick for next month. :) take it easy love.
I got a propper telling off from oh's dad today :( my daughter has a mid sleeper and i have to climb on it to make her bed. Well it fell through while i was on it. I am ok and i didn't hurt beano i think. I only hurt my ankle. But who esle is going to make my angels bed. :( 
Hope everyone else is having a lovely evening. Or day where ever you are. Xx


----------



## caz & bob

i no hun hey your ticker is comeing on nice when is your next scan hunnie xxxxxx


----------



## cyclura

Hello Ladies,

I am sorry you are having such a rough time atm Sarah and :hugs: damn witch should stay away

Amy :happydance::happydance::happydance: I know you are nervous but come and join the lovely ladies in the Jan Jellybeans thread, they are ever so nice :hugs: 

Wooohoooo Caz on the +

How is everyone else doing? how are the British members finding the recent heat?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

You guys are having g.l.o.r.i.o.u.s weather, Cyclura!!!! So sad I always come to the UK after the spell of good weather though. But fx is stays this way all summer :winkwink:

But I hope it hasn't been too much for you and the little bean.


----------



## africaqueen

I have been laid up during the weather and today im in agony with af pains aswell :-(
iv took my painkillers and im going to sit in mum an dads garden for a hr and get some fresh air. Been couped up ere for 3 days :-(

Isi- where do u live? i assumed it was the UK for some reason... lol

xxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hey Puppymom,

So pleased to hear your fantastic news!!! Its so well deserved by you too!!! CONGRATULATIONS my lovely :) :cloud9:

How long have you been trying since your op?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww, so sorry you're still feeling poorly, Sarah :hugs:. Taking it easy in your parents' garden sounds like it would do a world of good. Get well soon hun! :flower: Oh, I live in Lagos (Nigeria). I was in the UK for a bit for school and stuff, but back home and working now.

How are you doing today, Amy? I've still not descended from my high after your good news. Absolutely brilliant! It totally made my weekend!! Looking forward to you having a nice pregnancy ticker :winkwink:

How're you doing Cupcake?


----------



## puppymom32

Cupcake1979 said:


> Hey Puppymom,
> 
> So pleased to hear your fantastic news!!! Its so well deserved by you too!!! CONGRATULATIONS my lovely :) :cloud9:
> 
> How long have you been trying since your op?

Thanks Hun my op was in April of last year and we started trying again in June of 09 so 11 months.


----------



## puppymom32

Isi Buttercup said:


> Awww, so sorry you're still feeling poorly, Sarah :hugs:. Taking it easy in your parents' garden sounds like it would do a world of good. Get well soon hun! :flower: Oh, I live in Lagos (Nigeria). I was in the UK for a bit for school and stuff, but back home and working now.
> 
> How are you doing today, Amy? I've still not descended from my high after your good news. Absolutely brilliant! It totally made my weekend!! Looking forward to you having a nice pregnancy ticker :winkwink:
> 
> How're you doing Cupcake?

Thanks babes I am good just had my bloods done so I guess we will know a little bit more tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## caz & bob

fx little bean is in the right place hunnie i have ovulated today
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0028.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## puppymom32

Yay for Ovulation Caz!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Amy- hope all goes perfectly for you hun. U deserve a sticky lil bean so much ;-)

Caz- Yay for O'ing! now get to bd'ing like crazy!!

Isi- My hubby was born and bred in Lagos! he's been in the UK around 4yrs now.
I have yet to go there but hoping for a trip to meet the inlaws next yr 

xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh lovely, Sarah! And trust me, its not as bad as you've heard!

Woo hoo, Caz! Now, on to the good stuff :winkwink:


----------



## africaqueen

Isi- I think its like what my hubby says, Lagos tends to get bad press but there are many good aspects of the city and we will deffo be going there soon 

xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

im ovulating today too  !!! been decorating all day tho, will try and grab hubby later if i have time!! arggghhh always the way when ya know ya ovulating lol x


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck catching that eggie shells!! xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Good luck Shell's catch that eggy.


----------



## caz & bob

Shell'sAngels said:


> im ovulating today too  !!! been decorating all day tho, will try and grab hubby later if i have time!! arggghhh always the way when ya know ya ovulating lol x

ignor this pic i posted it before haha i will be useing my preseed tonight the last syring full xxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0028.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Shell'sAngels

lol caz i just used the last of concieve plus... managed to grab hubby as he came out the shower ;-) lol....


----------



## puppymom32

Perfect timing Shell's FXXX


----------



## caz & bob

fx for us so we all can be bump bubbys xxxxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck Caz & Shell's!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

africaqueen said:


> Isi- I think its like what my hubby says, Lagos tends to get bad press but there are many good aspects of the city and we will deffo be going there soon
> 
> xxx

He couldn't have put it better! Everytime I see stories of Nigeria in the (international) news, I always scratch my head and wonder if its the same country I'm in. Yeah, we have loads of issues, but it always seems to amplified like 1000000% when foreign media get their hands on it. Crazy! But I know you will definitely have loads of fun when you come.....and hey, if you need a tour guide, I'm at your service :flower:


----------



## africaqueen

Isi Buttercup said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Isi- I think its like what my hubby says, Lagos tends to get bad press but there are many good aspects of the city and we will deffo be going there soon
> 
> xxx
> 
> He couldn't have put it better! Everytime I see stories of Nigeria in the (international) news, I always scratch my head and wonder if its the same country I'm in. Yeah, we have loads of issues, but it always seems to amplified like 1000000% when foreign media get their hands on it. Crazy! But I know you will definitely have loads of fun when you come.....and hey, if you need a tour guide, I'm at your service :flower:Click to expand...


That is so true Isi. The news have a field day highlighting the issues etc.
When we come to Niga we can meet up if u would like?  u can show me all the best places and we can introduce our babies to eachother ;-) hows that for PMA?:happydance:

xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Loving the PMA, girl :dance:. Sounds absolutely fabulous! Looking forward to it already :D. Hope you're feeling much better now hun! We need you in top condition for next week's fertile window :winkwink:

As for me, I'm about done with my clomid (last day today), so we'll see how that works out. I pray everything goes well.


----------



## MrsRoughton

just wanted to check in. been away got back sunday had work yesterday and had my scan today! am spot on 7wks 2days we got to see and hear the heartbeat and every thing is well. have been discharged to the midwives now and will get a scan at 12 weeks
 



Attached Files:







CIMG5229.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## puppymom32

So got my bloods HCG was great 1983 but progesterone was low 6.9 :( normal is 15+ just got progesterone supplement but not sure if it is too late. :( Go tomorrow for HCG redraw wont check progesterone again for a while.


----------



## MrsRoughton

i have fingers and toes crossed your bubs is ok hun.


----------



## katstar

amy, your hcg does look great. Good numbers for you weeks. We never get progesterone tested her in uk so i don't know whats good or bad. Your hcg is higher than what mine was at your stage though. I hope your beanie is sticky and i have everything crossed for you.
Caz and shells. Hope you got them eggies. Go on sperm! You can do it. :)
Caz i have not got my 20 week scan through yet. I think they forgot about me. I am away at 20weeks so they said i would be in around 19 weeks. Think i might give em a call. My midwife appointment is 3/6/10 hopefully will get to hear bubs.
Mrs r welcome back. I am so happy bean is still ok growing strong. 

Xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls he hope everyone is well in her well the weather has brightend back up now xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Isi- yep iv decided PMA all the way ;-)

Amy- your numbers sound great!! woohoooo. Are they going to scan u at 6wks??

MrsR- nice to see u back! really happy for u that ur bean is a healthy sticky in the right place ;-)

Is it just me, or do some of u girls who have not got pg since ur ectopic, find it hard to imagine seeing a bub in the womb on a scan? i knw it sounds stupid but i cnt imagine that joy after what happened last time... :-(

I am still pretty much laid up, so really hoping i get well soon or i wont be going to london next wk or be able to bd :-(

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw hunnie hope you get better :flower::hugs: mrs r the pic is fab hun awww xxx kat hun put a pic on when you have on haha love the pic amy fx for you hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Sarah,
They may do one sooner because the HCG is high either this week or next. Progesterone being low is really scaring me. I agree I am still scared to death to have a scan so worried it will be like last time where they saw it in my tube. I dont think it will ever be the same.


----------



## katstar

Isi missed you earlier. Hope clomid works for you.
Sarah, i know its hard. To think that you won't get a bubs in your womb. I thought the same. But it happened to me when i least expected it. Even when we got bfp me and my partner did not beleive it would be in the womb. I broke down when i saw it was. Broke down and thanked god. It will happen hun. You deserve it too. We all do on here. You have had your share of rubbish and its time for something nice.
Caz we have two pics already, its just i am crap at getting pics on computer. I may ask my oh for help later. We have 8 week one and 13 week one.
Come on girls pma! Pma! :dust: :) xx


----------



## katstar

My pics :flower:

8 Weeks - 6/04/10

https://img594.imageshack.us/img594/7268/8weeks.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

13 Weeks - 7/05/10

https://img202.imageshack.us/img202/8950/13weeks.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## africaqueen

Beautiful pics Kat! Oh my god it gives me hope but i still imagine it happening for others and not myself sadly :-( maybe the way i cnt picture it for myself is a omen that it may not happen...?

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aww afica :hugs: kat the pic are fab the 13 week one it looks like its smiling aww haha xxx


----------



## katstar

Sarah, i felt exactly the same as you did. I wished it to happen so much and for so long, then when it did not happen month after month it knocked my pma and it did get to a point where i was accepting it was never going to happen for me. I was looking into egg share and ivf only in november and thought this was the only way it was going to happen. But then i relaxed, stopped trying and it happened. Funny thing is i was told not to take contriception due to them wanting to do more tests on me. I was booked in for a dye test 17th march - ish. When ever me and my partner :sex: i had to think if they were safe days (none fertile days) if we did end up :sex: on 'O' days then we use condoms. My 'O' days were suppose to be 22nd feb-23rd feb. I had all the signs ie. ewcm and pains on the 22nd feb. We did not :sex: these days and for 5 days before this. We did :sex: on the morning of the 25th feb and i had no signs of ovulation and my ewcm was no longer stretchy. I thought we would be ok but this is when it happened and mr sperm got mis egg. :bfp: 14th march. :thumbup: 

You see when you least expect it, IT WILL HAPPEN!!! :hugs::flower: 

Caz on the 13 week one the consultant took it when beano had its tongue out. After 20 mins of the consultant trying to measure the nucal fold and not getting no where (he did eventually - lol) Beano decided to stick its tongue out for the final shot :haha::) We could not stop laughing at it xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aww hun i bet that was cute wasn't it awww i took my niece for her 11 week one the other day and she said it was waving at them haha xxxxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

awwww lovely scan pics girls!!!

Amy those numbers sound superb!!

Guys i have a question, does anyone 'spot' when ovulating? i actually thought i was ovulating yesterday but im still getting pains today infact worse, and for 2 days now ive found spots of blood in my undies mixed with cm....does this sound normal around ovulation? i sure am ovulating good cuse boy the pains pretty intense.... i hope we have covered it enough as id not be able to do the deed now even if i wanted too as dh isnt here and the pains pretty intense!!


----------



## caz & bob

after your + opk you ovulated 12 to 36 hours later so it might be hunnie xxxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi caz, yeh i had my first positiv opk 2 days ago.... another yesterday and some 'twinges' and tonight im sat here in agony with pain on my ovaries and wiping away bloody cm, i had a spot of blood yesterday too.... 

I have never bled when ovulation so all new to me.... maybe im getting bad cysts back hense the pain? god knows!


----------



## puppymom32

Shell'sAngels said:


> awwww lovely scan pics girls!!!
> 
> Amy those numbers sound superb!!
> 
> Guys i have a question, does anyone 'spot' when ovulating? i actually thought i was ovulating yesterday but im still getting pains today infact worse, and for 2 days now ive found spots of blood in my undies mixed with cm....does this sound normal around ovulation? i sure am ovulating good cuse boy the pains pretty intense.... i hope we have covered it enough as id not be able to do the deed now even if i wanted too as dh isnt here and the pains pretty intense!!

Thanks shell's still worried about the progesterone though normal is like 15+ mine is only 6.9 hope the progesterone pills do the trick. I guess we will see. I've never had any spotting when ovulation hope that just means a strong good egg coming through.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Don't worry, Amy. I'm sure the progesterone supplements will boost yours to the required level. I know you will carry your baby full term, by God's grace :hugs:

Lovely picture Kat!

Sarah, it will surely happen for you....don't ever stop believing that! :hugs:

Sending some virtual birthday cake to everyone :cake:

:hug:


----------



## Zoom

thanks for cake.

Well Katstar that has just made my day, so happy for you!! I really needed some positive stuff this morning.

I am getting my self worried, as booked in for hsg and endo removal a week on Monday. As like evryone else I only have one tube I am getting nervous that it might have closed back up. I had a TR. We have already decided that we wont go down the IVF route so this really will be game over if it has closed up. Has anyone else had there HSG done and what should I expect, I am getting really worried about the outcome.

Cheers Ladies
Love Zoe


----------



## Olivia2

Puppymom just popped in and its made my day to see you with a BFP. Sending you lots of sticky vibes. HCG numbers sound great. I am so happy for you.

I rarely get on this site now as my computer is very challenging to use (its a microscopic notebook) anyhow just wanted to say huge congratulations puppymum and hello to everyone else.

I start IVF in July appointment to start is booked. Not happy Jan but never mind hopefully it will brings us our much wanted uterus BFP.


----------



## africaqueen

Isi-:cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY girl!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hope all your wishes come true:winkwink::dust:

Zoom- I had a HSG a few years back and all i will say is that it can be kinda painful (bearable) so take a few strong Ibufen BEFORE the procedure to take the edge off:winkwink: Mine took 10 mins and once the catheter is actually inserted u dont feel much pain. Just a odd feeling. You can watch the dye be released from the "balloon" into your tubes if u like, but i was too squeamish! lol.
My results came back fine thankfully. I really hope yours do too.
Can i ask why IVF is not a option for you? Hope it does not come to that xx

Hope all my other girlies are doing well? Amy, how u feelin hun? anyone heard from Amos? hope she is ok xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Sarah :hugs:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Happy Birthday Isi!

Olivia lovely to see you hope the ivf works for you!

I have a gynae appointment tomorrow, regarding the prolapse since Lucas, but it couldnt have come at a better time cuse girls im worried, i dont think ovulation should be this painful, i also feel physically sick with it, i was walking my son to school had to keep stopping with cramping in my ovaries! particually my right (the good one) is throbbing is the only word i can use, and ive had alot of bloody mucus... it just feels like the pain is way too much and i shouldnt be getting so much pain surely??

Oh and this has gone on now for 2 days i seem to get constant ovulation pain after ive ovulated too.....


----------



## puppymom32

Happy B day Isi

Thanks Olivia

Well my midwife just called me and the results they gave me were from last year my real results were beta 155 and progesterone 10.7 so that is much better than 6.9 still gonna stay on the pills but I feel so much better that they are higher. 
Hope all is well.


----------



## africaqueen

yaaaay Amy!! Fab news hun!! cnt wait to see a scan pic xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw yayyyy hun im glad your numbers are up carnt wait for the pic happy birthday hun have a good one shell i would see what your doctor says hun xxxxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Probably wont get a scan until late next week but as long as numbers are good I can live with that.


----------



## caz & bob

aw i no ye hunnie it will soon be next week xxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Zoom said:


> thanks for cake.
> 
> Well Katstar that has just made my day, so happy for you!! I really needed some positive stuff this morning.
> 
> I am getting my self worried, as booked in for hsg and endo removal a week on Monday. As like evryone else I only have one tube I am getting nervous that it might have closed back up. I had a TR. We have already decided that we wont go down the IVF route so this really will be game over if it has closed up. Has anyone else had there HSG done and what should I expect, I am getting really worried about the outcome.
> 
> Cheers Ladies
> Love Zoe

Zoom,
Mine HSG hurt like crazy but I didnt take anything before hand. Because they are removing endo will they just check the tubes at the same time. Or are they doing them as two seperate procedures?


----------



## katstar

happy birthday isi. Cake was yum :)

Shells i hope your ok. You sound pretty worried about whats going on. Only you know your body and you know it don't feel right so your right to get it checked out. I always had painful ovulation that lasted days after but never got blood. Lets us know how you get on.

Your welcome zoom. We all need pma every now and then :)

Amy can't beleive they gave you the wrong results. :s them numbers are better though. Fingers crossed for todays bloods hun. Xxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks so much, ladies! I had a wonderful day :D

So glad your numbers are up, Amy!! Ever so happy for you, and also looking forward to a scan picture soon :hugs:

Sarah, how are you today? Hope you're feeling much better now.

Aww, Shell's :hugs:. So sorry you're in so much pain. Hopefully, it's just the ovulation that's more painful than normal. Rooting for you this cycle ::hugs:

Kat, hope you're taking it easy. Take care of you and the little bean :flower:

Caz, good luck with your 2ww :thumbup:

:hug:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls... I have a TTC date. We are going to start in december. So excited but also anxious about only having one working side.

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

magpie you will be ok hunnie its just the same has having to hi girls how are you all xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.
Well im feeling a lot better today thank god  well also thanks to my DH as he massaged my back last nite and i complained he was too rough but guess what? it worked!! yaaay. Glad to be out of the pain  had a funeral of a family friend this morning. Very sad. I am ok though. I am looking forward to London on wed an il be O'ing whilst we are there so gonna enjoy plenty of holiday Bd'ing ;-) 

Hope everyone is ok today? has anyone heard from Amos? i have not seen her around and hope she is ok xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Well not good for me beta's didnt double. They only went from 155-190 in 48 hrs. Still not sure if it is just a mc or an ectopic gonna get betas done again tomorrow to see what is goin on but this is me pretty much done with this pregnancy. Still no bleeding but didnt really have that with my ectopics until much later.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww Amy, please don't lose hope yet. I am really really praying for you and the baby. Miracles do happen!

Nice one about the holiday BD, Sarah. I wish you all the very best.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Oh Amy (((hugs))) im sure this is a very worrying time, but please dont lose hope yet sweetheart.... i know that seems hard. I pray everything will be ok for you i truely do.

I had my gynae appointment this morning and im booked in for some physio and have to have a scan, they think i could have endriometosis (spell) but they wanna check my ovarys for this pain next month first see if the cysts are back. then gotta go back in 4 months and go down the lap and dye route if im not pregnant by then.... so just gotta put up with the pain for now :-( booo! x


----------



## africaqueen

Amy- I know what a worrying time this is for you, but please dnt lose hope yet. Where there is life there is hope so lets see what happens first with the next lot of betas.
((hugs)) We are all here for u, no matter what the outcome but i pray ur lil bean sticks and is in the right place hun xx

Shells- i hope the scan is clear. Have u been checked for pcos? my O pains used to be quite bad and some breakthrough bleeding when my pcos was quite bad. It is only very mild now. Hope u get sorted out xx

Isi- We will soon be be in the dreaded 2ww again... aaaah. lol.

Caz- hope u start getting tons of symptoms soon! 

xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck with the scan, Shell's!!!

Sarah....I'm almost dreading that 2ww....lol! After the high drama of last time (for me anyways). I pray this works out better for us :thumbup:


----------



## katstar

oh amy :hugs: i am so sorry its not good news with your bloods. I am really upset and guttered for you. Like the others said though, try not to loose hope. I will pray for you and hope you get thqt miracle. Xx

caz and shells. Hope two week wait is not boring you yet. 

Sarah and isi. Pump and work yourself up for some lovely bd'ing. :)


----------



## katstar

oh and welcome magpie. :) this time will fly by and i am sure your good side will work for you. :hugs: xx


----------



## 4magpies

Thank you honey I am rather excited!! Lol.

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

awww amy hunnie :hugs: dont give up hope yet think positive hun fx all will be ok for you kat its doing my headin already haha xxxxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

lol Kat, im not really that bothered, ive been so busy the 2ww is actually flying which is a good thing i guess!! now my eldest is poorly had him sent home from school today so im playing nurse to him, and then there off for half term so im hoping it continues to fly by, hubby has another long weekend when im due to test/af and we are off to a naming ceremony for a lil boy up in birmingham for the weekend so least again that will get my mind off it. I keep thinking all my predictions say august... and i got a feeling about that month.... we will see!!
Right im off for a glass of wine, i know ya shouldnt drink in the 2ww but its much needed after the day ive had lol lots of love xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw enjoy hun my son finishes tomorrow to for half term but i wont see him because my brother is takeing him camping in so i will be board haha xxxx


----------



## redhead31

Hey girls, sorry I've been away for so long - things have been manic at work and I've started a new job.
I've read the last few threads and Amy, sorry things are a bit tough for you at the moment, I hope things work out this time.
Well, I've stopped my 40 day bleed with some tablets and hope things get back to normal soon. Still waiting for DH's results to come back from the hospital - they said it would be three days - infact it is going to be two weeks when we get the results. This TTC business is all a big waiting game isn't it!!
Good luck to all you girls hoping to ovulate soon and to those in the 2ww - fx this month is your month xx


----------



## africaqueen

Aww welcome back Red! im so glad ur bleeding has stopped and hope that your dh's results come back fine.

Amy- hang in there hun. U are not alone xxx


----------



## winston83

hiya ladies how are we all havent been on here in yonks just wanted to check in with you all im on cd14 round 3 chlomid 150mg days 2-6 got app with fs on the 8th keeping my fingers and toes crossed for all of you xxxxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

looks like im gonna be a aunty today!! my sisters been in labour since 2.30 this morning... only just found out!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Amy, how are you today hun? Any news about the levels? Praying for you dear!

Sarah, hope you're good and making swell plans for the bank holiday weekend....and of course, next week :winkwink:

Welcome back Winston. Good luck with the clomid this cycle. I'm on CD9 and was on clomid CD 2-6. I have an ultrasound on Tuesday, to see how things are going and possibly get a trigger shot. I hope we get our :bfp:s.

Definitely getting pumped, Kat :winkwink:. Just got me a tube of Preseed, and I'm good and ready to go...lol.

Oooh, congrats Shells!!!!!

Hope everyone's doing great today!

:hug:


----------



## puppymom32

Getting ready to leave for today's draw of blood wont know the levels until tomorrow but did a digi this morning and still says pg. I guess we will see.


----------



## winston83

good luck puppymom sending you lots of prayers xxxxx


----------



## katstar

good look amy. Praying hard for you. Xx
Shells how exciting with sister. :) don't worry about wine. Get it down ya. ;) i am sure it won't hurt.
Red nice to see you. Yes waiting game. Looks like your other half is in his two week wait. :) hehe.
Winston welcome back too. :dust: 
Everyone else. Happy bank holiday. Yey. Just finished work whoo hoo. And my daughter hear beano on doppler last night. Her little face was like wow. 
Love you all. Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Winston- welcome back 

Isi- Iv actually not got much planned over the bank hol as DH is working away again till wed :-( going the cinema 2moz afternoon with my friend to watch SATC 2 tho so really excited about that!! i LOVE it! lol

Amy- I hope tomorrow's results bring some much needed happiness for u sweetie xx

Kat- Aww how cute that ur dd heard beanie's lil heartbeat.. bless x

Shells- congrats on hopefully becoming a aunty today x

Well as for me i am a lot better back wise and just waiting to O now so we shall see which side and hope for the best. Feeling quite low today over my life in general. If it wasnt for my dh and my parents and of course you ladies here, i dont know how i would cope. I have too much time on my hands with not working and im having no luck getting a job and dh away 4 days a wk so not great right now xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I definitely have those woe-is-me moments too, Sarah. But I always remind myself to think of the wonderful things I DO have. I'm sure everything will soon fall into place hun...the :bfp:, a job, everything. Don't worry about a thing! And hey, SATC 2 with the girlfriends doesn't sound half bad :). I'm seeing it with my 2 best friends on Sunday, so that's something to look forward to!

Aww, nice one about the heartbeat, Kat!! Are you showing now?

You are in my prayers, Amy!! Very much in my prayers!!


----------



## caz & bob

yayyy shell for bein a aunty poppy fx for you hun kat i bet she was made up awwwww well my son has gone away till monday im going to board he gone camping xxxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Isla Grace arrived at 17.26! wont get to meet her till next week mind! x


----------



## caz & bob

awww congrats hunnie xxxx


----------



## katstar

arrr thats lovely. Congrats shells.

Isi i am showing a little. I am a size 16 with plenty if flab around lol so not sure if its that if the baby. My mum says i am. Mums know best. Xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats Shell's!!! 

AFM luckly I dont have to wait all weekend to know todays results my midwife is my cousin so she is gonna check them in the morning and let me know. I really just hate being in limbo.


----------



## africaqueen

Aww congrats shells!

Isi- Yes u are right. I try and look on the bright side mostly but sometimes its just too hard... i cnt wait to see SATC tho!! woohooo.
Wonder if Carrie ends up with Aiden??

Amy, u are in my prayers tonight hun. I will be on here tomorrow hoping to see some good results. xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girl the weather her is bad rain rain hate it so im going to chill all day amy hope youe numbers are good hun fx good luck to all who are about to ovulate and to those who are in tww xxxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

So my cousin just called my numbers are at 321 now. So they are up but still didnt double but made a better jump then last time. Still in limbo land. 

Mon: 155
Wed: 190
Fri: 321


----------



## caz & bob

they have jumped havent they will they not scan you hunnie xxx fx they jump more and more xxxx


----------



## puppymom32

I already had a scan scheduled for this coming Wed so we arent going to do any more bloods or anything until then.


----------



## caz & bob

ho right hun lets hope they keep going up now xxxxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

oh thats good hun that they jumped..... at least there going the right derection, try and stay positive, good luck with the scan too... just keep us all updated im sure i can speak for all of us we are all routing for you hun, you deserve some luck xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks Hun


----------



## africaqueen

That is good news that they have jumped Amy, even tho not as much as u had hoped, your lil bean is giving it a good go ;-) I pray wednesday brings u some much needed joy.

We are all here for u xxx


----------



## katstar

thinking of you amy. Don't forget hcg doubles every 48 to 72 hours. ;) i am hoping the best foe you hun. Xx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girl not long now to test carnt wait fx for you amy hunnie xxxxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hey Ladies,

Just thought I'd check in with you all... I can't believe how fast this thread moves on!

Amy - just wanted to say I have everything crossed for you and the scan on Wednesday. I hope and pray you get the good news you deserve. Will be thinking of you!

Sarah and Isi - Ohhh I can't wait to see SATC2 - have you seen it yet? Was it any good...? Sarah enjoy your time away with hubby and catch that egg :) Isi - are you on your 2ww? If so good luck - I hope you've caught eggy!!

Kat - I just love your scan pics - you are really an inspiration to all that visit our little group! I hope many more of us have such wonderful success stories... Oh and we need to see a cute bump picture too :)

Caz - not long to testing now for you - best of luck for this cycle...

Hope everyone is enjoying the bank holiday - although we have such rubbish weather! So not fair hey!!!

AFM - I'm doing ok... Have been signed off work for another 2 weeks. Went to see doctor but I just broke down even though I feel completely at ease with what has happened to me. I think it was stress and pressure of going back to work - I work in a very high pressure male dominated environment and they're not very understanding so I think i was freaking out about that! She wants to see me back in 2 weeks to see how i'm doing and also suggested counselling might... but I really don't think I need it. 

I took a pregnancy test the other day - at 2 weeks and 3 days post op and got "Not Pregnant" so thats a really good sign. Also have OV type pains on my left hand side today which I assume is my ovaries trying to kick start again. This is all positive stuff - showing I'm recovering and everything is trying to get back to normal. Sore boobs too to boot so definately think that egg is on its way. We've decided not to try for at least 2 normal cycles which is in line with what the docs have said... I hope I can hold out that long though :)

Hope everyone is having a great day.

Love and hugs,

Lucy x


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome back Lucy 
Glad to see that u are recovering well and things are getting back to normal physically ;-)

Well i went to see SATC 2 and to be honest, although it was a good film and great to see the girls again and the costumes and set designs were to die for, the actual film content was pretty lame... not much storyline compared to the last film tbh. It is a good film but not as great as i anticipated after waiting 2yrs for it... lol.

Well i am sooo excited for London! Hotel all booked and its a gorgeous 4 star hotel with a deluxe room and its right by hyde park! oooh i need a bit of luxury! hehe.
Looks like a real nice bed too... ;-)

Hope everyone is doing ok. Amy- hope u are holding up ok. I hope u are out of this limbo soon and have some real answers xx

xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

welcome back Lucy!

im 6dpo and feel af is preparing just like last month.... its so annoying this cuse im not due on for another week yet i get af signs so early now, even had spotting earlier...
Nevermind i guess the month i 'do' get pregnant i may feel more positive if these signs dont come so early i may be in luck hehehe 

Good luck to all catching eggy or testing soon  xx


----------



## caz & bob

im 6dpo to shell im testing at 8 dpo xxxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

oh wow thats only 2 days away caz 

Im not testing at all this month.... (she says) intill af due, i dunno if i will stick to that cuse i do have IC's but im sure i wont be needing them and af will be here!
Ive ran outa concieve plus too will need to get some more of that for next month xx


----------



## caz & bob

haha i carnt wait to test xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

im doubled up in pain something still aint right why is this happening every month??? i wish the gynae would hurry up with my bloody lap and dye cuse i dont feel this is right! ive taken paracetamol but dont help. why am i getting such bad af cramps a week b4 shes due :-( i just wanna cry!!


----------



## caz & bob

i would go back the doctors and tell them you want to be rushed threw because your in pain xx :hugs:


----------



## Cupcake1979

Oh Shells that doesn't sound too good - would def force the issue with the doctors and say you need further investigation asap... Do you have private health care, that could help?

Sarah... Shame about SATC... I think I'll go and see it just for the outfits!! Plus it also shot in Dubai and that's really a place I'd love to go... Your trip to London sounds AMAZING!! So jealous and hotel sounds lovely!! I'm sure you'll make good use of the lovely bed ;) Fingers crossed this cycle is the one for you honey!


----------



## africaqueen

Shells- I would get yourself to the hospital if u are still doubled up in pain hun :-(

Cupcake- yeah worth a watch for the sets and outfits and it was really funny too 

Caz- good luck for testing hun but just rem how very early 8dpo is. I would wait till 10dpo at the earliest hun xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

thanks girls the pains eased this morning, that was so strange, i really hope it was implantation but i dont feel like that would be that painful.... its prob just something wrong inside, cuse im really not feeling hoepful this month at all! off to see baby Isla on thursday which is when i plan to test so i may be a wee bit emotional lol


----------



## caz & bob

i am going to wait hun to test shell glad the pain has eased fx we all get awer :bfp: s xxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls hope you are all fine when the gym this morning and took my son never againe haha xxxxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

So ladies have more bloods taken today. Started spotting brown on Sunday not alot only when I wipe but still spotting. Ultrasound is tomorrow I just pray it is not in my good tube every pain is freaking me out now.


----------



## africaqueen

Oh Amy, i am sorry you are going thru this hun.
I hope your scan tomorrow shows your lil bean in the right place, then the rest is down to nature but at least u have a good shot.

I am praying that u will be ok. 

As for me, i am trying to not make this cycle a issue as i was so upset last cycle when af showed and i cnt keep putting myself thru it. So me and dh off to London tomorrow and we are planning a great time. The hotel is 4* and right next to hyde park so i cnt wait for a bit of luxury! 

Hope everyone else is ok. Caz, stay away from the stick intill at least 10-11dpo hun ;-)

Shells- how u feeling today?

Isi- u gearing up to O round the same time as me right? good luck!!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Just a quick question...

Around ov time (right now) I always get a pain on my left. Does this mean I always ovulate on my left? If so I am worried cause that is my bad tube?

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

puppymom32 said:


> So ladies have more bloods taken today. Started spotting brown on Sunday not alot only when I wipe but still spotting. Ultrasound is tomorrow I just pray it is not in my good tube every pain is freaking me out now.

aww hun it will be fx tightly crossed for you hun :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

not really magpie no xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi all

Amy, fingers are still firmly crossed for you xxx

Hi ladies, im ok now the pains have gone, i had my 21 day (well 22 cuse of bank holiday) bloods done today to check im back to ovulation normal, i will get results on thursday.

Still not feeling positive this month... stupidly pee'd on a stick at 8dpo (today) well i got a couple IC's gotta fullfill that obession! lol hope everyones well xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies. Hope you all had a great long weekend. Miss ya!!! :D

Amy, I'm really praying for you and pray you get a miracle :hugs:

Caz, I agree with Sarah....you should wait a few more days to test.

Cupcake, SATC2 was just like Sarah said....loads of laughs and giggles and glamour...but little substance. But being a die-hard fan, I lapped it all in :haha:

Shell's, so glad you feel better now.

Kat, I'm sure you have a cute little bump :D. Gosh, I can't wait to have a bump as well :flower:

Sarah hun, I'm sure you're gearing up for your trip this week :thumbup:. As for me, well, I had my US today. The good news is that I have 3 nice eggs waiting to pop...bad news is that 2 of these are on my bad side (the left tube). I got a HCG trigger shot, which should bring on ovulation within 36 hours or so. But guess what!! My DH just found out he has to travel on business tomorrow, to return Thursday evening :growlmad:. I really don't know why I bothered this cycle, really! Seems like wasted effort :cry:. And this ticker of mine is just a painful remider that I am in my "fertile" window...but it might all come to nought :(


----------



## caz & bob

i am testing friday hunnie now xxxx 11 dpo then xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Magpies- u can get ovulation pain from the side u are not O'ing from sometimes... strange but true so dont lose hope ;-)

Isi- awww im sorry u are feeling down. Sods law that u are good to go and dh has to go away... :-( i knw the feeling as my dh works away 4 days a wk and i always worry we miss my primetime due to this. Guess its in the lap of the gods for us both ;-)
Good news is, that the clomid worked for u 

xxx


----------



## milosmum

Hello strangers!
I feel I have missed so much in the last week or so!!! My laptop died about ten days ago and has been in getting fixed but it is still not back so I have resurrected our really old desktop which is up in the loft but it is soooo slow and has taken me ages to catch up with all the gossip on here. Sounds like it has been an eventful time for everyone and we have all had our ups and downs. 

Specifically I just wanted to wish Puppymom good luck and all my love for tomorrows scan. I really hope it goes well and you get to see a little beany getting comfy in the right spot xxx

AFM all is quiet here - now four and a half weeks post-ectopic and still no sign of AF or my recheck appointment for the hospital (supposed to be 6 weeks post-op!) 

Hope everyone else is doing well and hopefully I can keep up with events now I am back online!


----------



## caz & bob

hi all hope your all well puppy hope you are ok hun and the scan is great xxxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi everyone! stupidly took a test this morn 9dpo... bfn of course lol.... 

I still dont feel hopeful at all but dont ya hate it when ya body plays tricks on you???... ive had some symptoms and i promised it not spot them this month but im keeping hush cuse i know that af is preparing!!


----------



## caz & bob

you never no hunnie hope we all get on xxxx


----------



## katstar

you know not to test but can't stop yourself can you. Lol.. One thing you have to do is be optimistic. Someone told me once to say to myself ' i will get pregnant, i will get pregnant' be optimistic and it will happen.

Ladies i must say my clothes are very tight now. I do have a bump but it don't look cute lol. I still have my baby fat from rebecka so it does just look like i have eaten all the pies. :) 
I had a scare. Monday night lost my mucas plug. A & e tusday morning but everything looks fine. Cervix closed and bubs heart beat 150 so all good. They said my plug will rebuild every 24 hours. Phew. Xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

im just having a down day ignore me :-( very selfish at the moment feel so robbed of what i should have had when i lost Lucas, gonna go visit my babies grave 2moro after ive visited my baby niece think i need some time with him maybe give him a nudge to send me a gift of a new baby sister of brother thats healthy and can take home this time. It cant hurt xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Back from scan US didnt show anything but the tech said at 5w2d that is pretty normal. Just freaking out because should have at least seen a sac right? They didnt see anything in the tube either but could still be too early. Got my bloods back from yesterday and everything had doubled right on schedule Fri num was 321 yesterdays number was 1380. so 4 day inbetween figure Sun should of been 642 and Tues should have been 1284 and was 1380!!! still stuck in limbo with nothing on ultrasound.


----------



## milosmum

Hey puppymom - your numbers look great - how exciting!!! When I had my ectopic they told me because my HCG was over 2000 they would expect to see something in my uterus but obviously it was in the wrong place.

I think it all sounds good that they couldn't see anything in your tube and you should have lots of PMA for this baby settling in the right place.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sounds great PoppyMom! Very happy for you :hugs:. I think your baby is nestling in just fine!


----------



## puppymom32

Hoping baby is just camera shy.


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun probably aww glad your numbers are up hun lv the ticker xxxxxxx


----------



## winston83

just popped on to check on puppymom things sound good am sooooo super happy for you huni if ne1 deserves some good luck its u xxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks winston. Would have been much better if had seen the sac today but not stressing about it yet.


----------



## katstar

thats great news amy. 
Them hcg results are good numbers. You see bubs may have come out the ovary later and it was fertilised a few days after you thought. I know its hard while your in limbo but we are all here for you. Xx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls hope your all good today well the wether her is lovely so im soakin up the sun and chilling xxxxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Pretty sure i am out now ladies. Started bleeding heavily this morning. So much for my PMA knew I shouldnt have gotten my hopes up. Been having major pain on my left side since last night (my good side) still worried bubs might be in there even though I am bleeding get more bloods tomorrow to make sure the numbers are goin down. Might be off for a while I am just so devestated and need a break from it all. Thanks ladies for your support when I am stronger I promise I will be back.


----------



## winston83

puppymom u will be in everyones thaughts huni xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

aww hunnie :hugs: i no how you are feeling i was like that last month with the chemical i was gutted xxxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I'm so sorry, Amy. So very sorry. Please take as much time off as you need. Do know that there are people out here that love you loads and are praying for you.

As for me, well....DH and I had to sort out some issues this cycle. Turns out, he wanted his wife back. I had become a raving TTC monster. So glad we've been able to kiss and make up. I will try not to let this ttc thing consume me. This cycle is gone, but hey....on to the next one. I actually want AF to show asap for the first time ever.

I'm sure Sarah is getting her groove on in London! Go Sarah!!!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## katstar

amy you take of your self. Thinking of you loads. (hugs) xxxxx

Isi,
Glad you and your oh sorted things out. :) my oh did same thing last year. Hated me for becoming obsesses. I had to pull myself back to sort us out and like you we did. Xx

Sarah - go on love. Hehe :sex:

I have been an emotional wreck today. Crying over everything. :( i rent a house and the boiler broken. I am guttered. Money i have no got.

Xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Got an appointment and blood draw tomorrow now. Plus bleeding has decreased alot only when I wipe and it now dark brown red. With the pain just dont wanna take any chances with my only tube.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

oh Amy :-(

i am so so sad reading this, i am praying for a miracle that all is ok,you just dont know you could have a cyst hunni when they rupture they cause pain and bleeding sometimes i had this and bubs was fine here today with me!!.... 

Got a horrible feeling cuse im in pain AGAIN tonight that i have another huge cyst :-( 

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks Shell's hope your pain goes away too.


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls. I am on dh blackberry as wanted to check on you amy.
I am praying for ur lil bean an I am so sorry u r goin thru this xx
I will catch up on other posts when I'm home. 
Hope eveyone is ok.
I am gonna get bd so c u on sat xxx


----------



## cyclura

Hello ladies I have not been getting reminders for this thread so I did not know about all the updates *ggrrrrrr* I will ask for updates again,

Amy I am so sorry to hear you are having such a roller coaster I have everything crossed bubs is in the right place and this is just a weird bleed we sometimes get. I know you prob do not want to hear this but with my DD in my avatar I bled nearly all the way through the pregnancy and they never found a reason for it, shes now a bouncing 1 year old. I pray your bleed is just something unexplained as well :hugs::hugs:

To all you other lovely ladies I hope you are all doing ok and taking it easy, lets hope for a string of BFPs this month I have everything crossed for all of you :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi Amy. You were on my mind all night. Praying for you and still hoping for the best :hugs:

Kat, sending you huge hugs :hugs:. I hope you feel better today. I hear you guys have gorgeous weather, so that should be nice. 

Hope everyone else is great!


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are you all tested this morning dont no if it a bfp or what the 2nd line was there for 3 minutes and then disappear so im going to test again the morning took the test to pisces and the line is still there but you cant see it on the camera xxxxxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

fingers crossed caz hope its a bfp for you!!...

just to say i will see you all after the weekend we off away 2moro for the weekend....

Oh and af is defo on her way :-( another month out but just like last month taking her time to come but giving me the aches and pains .... 

Hope to come back see some bfps, and Amy hope your bub's is sticking in there xx


----------



## caz & bob

enjoy your self hunnie the break will do you good to take your mind off things xxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Well laides I am not longer a one tuber. Tube rupture with another ectopic and now I have no tubes :( Just got out of surgery. IVF only option now.


----------



## 4magpies

Oh honey. I am really sorry to hear that.

There is nothing I can say to make you feel better. 

Sending you lots of healing vibes.

xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

OMG Amy :-( im so so so sorry!!! i cant beleive this has happened to you again!! life is so unfair sometimes :-(

Do you think ivf is a option for you at the moment? are you eligiable to get it free on the nhs??? sorry i dunno where your from are u in the uk?...

Hey you wait hun, you will come outa this with a mulitiple pregnancy and have triplets or something hehehee good things always come to those who wait - so they say!! xx


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks shell's no Im in the US so i would have to pay around 10,000 for a shot at IVF. Not feasible right now but in the future I am sure. Friend and family have been great saying we will have fund raisers and bake sales and yard sales whatever we need to do the raise the money. Was crying this morning and geore gave me a hug and said dont worry hunni we will work it out. So that makes me feel hopeful he never wanted to use intervention but now he realizes we have no choice. Good think like you all said my dr's have seen both babies that they took from the tubes R and L and said they were both viable pregnancies just implanted in the wrong place so IVF really has a great chance of working. I was told they found scar tissue everywhere even on my bowels they were all stuck together so they removed it all. They think i had an infection when I was way younger that did a lot of damage including some to my liver but think all is fine now that they removed it. I just dont know why they didnt find it last April when they went in and removed the tube. I had three people I trusted doing the surgery the first was the surgeon I saw that morning he is on the board of surgery for the hospital so I know he knows his stuff they second was my fertility doctor and I know he would of done anything to keep the tube if he could of and the third was my cousin the Midwife she just wanted to be there for me.


----------



## africaqueen

Amy, i have just logged on now as iv just got back from London and omg, i am so, so, deeply sorry for your losses. I am sat here crying as i read ur last post. I cnt believe this has happened to you again. Words fail me.
I hope that when u are ready u will be able to start IVF and get your baby at last. I knw u will be feeling so broken right now, but all is not lost. You are still a good age for IVF and im sure it will work for you and u may even get twins from it.

I hope u are recovering well physically and i am just so glad u are alive and well as we all know the possible outcome of a ruptured ectopic and it dosnt bare thinking about.

so very very sorry xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks Sarah. Hope you had a good trip. I will survive and even though i am not a one tuber I will still be in here with you lovely ladies as you all are my family.


----------



## caz & bob

awww hunnie i carnt believe it hope you get twins off the ivf hun hope your fine and not in to much pain :hugs::hugs: xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

puppymom32 said:


> Thanks Sarah. Hope you had a good trip. I will survive and even though i am not a one tuber I will still be in here with you lovely ladies as you all are my family.

I am glad u are staying with us. You are a very important part of this group and i would miss u a lot if u left :winkwink:

I am here if u need to talk. I am actually in the process of applying for the training course to be a counselor for women who have had ectopic pregnancies for the ectopic pregnancy trust. It is a voluntarily position and i really hope i get it, so some good comes from something so terrible.

:hugs:xxx


----------



## caz & bob

amy was you bleeding bad hunnie how did you no i always get frightened me in case i have another xxxxxx


----------



## katstar

africaqueen said:


> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Sarah. Hope you had a good trip. I will survive and even though i am not a one tuber I will still be in here with you lovely ladies as you all are my family.
> 
> I am glad u are staying with us. You are a very important part of this group and i would miss u a lot if u left :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> :hugs:xxxClick to expand...

 

Oh amy. I could not believe it when i read your posts. I was in total shock. Read it over and over in case i was reading it wrong. I am so so sorry for your losses and for what you are going through. :hugs::hugs:

I hope you are recovering well. I am glad you are staying with us. This thread would not be the same without you. You created it and you deserve to be here as much as anyone. 

I am obviously not ttc at the moment but can't help myself being here and following you all on your journeys. I must say i have got to know you all in some little way. I am addicted to you all and you created that amy. I still have my email you sent me asking me to join the thread just after my methotrexate treatment. You helped me a lot and i am grateful for that. Like i have said before, this thread can't loose you. :flower:

I am also a bit suprised that they did not find the damage on your surgery last april. :( I suppose it may be a question that is never going to be answered for you.
I am happy that they were able to tell you that the pregnancies were viable. I know this will probably make the pain even worse and i remember them telling me my pregnancy in my right tube was viable last year and if anything it made it worse but in your case it is good news for ivf. Means your eggs and your oh sperms go together like peas and carrots. :) :winkwink:

I hope you find a financial solution soon. Very soon and hopefully all this pain and misery will be a distant memory while you hold your beautiful baby/babies. :baby::baby::baby: 

Take care sweetheart. Your in my thoughts :hugs::hugs: xxxxx


----------



## katstar

Isi i am doing well thank you. Feeling a lot of pain at the moment but thats due to the 16 to 18 week growth spert i think. Its not prolonged so i am not worried.

The weather here is lovely. Had the day booked off work yesturday and oh was off too. We had both our girls and we stayed outside all day. They were in the paddling pool all day too. 

Where you up to in your cycle? How you and your oh? 

Shell's, it does not sound good with what you are going through at the mo. I would be as concerned as you. I hope the paid is not anything bad. You take it easy.

Sarah, Did you manage to get lots of bd'ing in? You still have a day to go too. Get some more in. O day is a good day. Morning maybe ;) :thumbup:

Caz, have you tested again yet? Sounded good to what happened with your test. 

xx


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun here is the pic very faint line on yesterdays and todayso im not going to test now only if :af: is late the blue one yesterday the pink today xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0044.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 9









Photo-0039.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## puppymom32

caz & bob said:


> amy was you bleeding bad hunnie how did you no i always get frightened me in case i have another xxxxxx

Caz,
Well bcuz my hcg didnt double like it should of at first that was a sign, then I started bleeding and having cramping on my L side. I just felt like something was wrong and with them not seeing anything in the uterus that too was a sign. I would just say for anyone that has ever had an ectopic to ask for early sceening and monitoring just because you cannot be too sure.


----------



## puppymom32

katstar said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Sarah. Hope you had a good trip. I will survive and even though i am not a one tuber I will still be in here with you lovely ladies as you all are my family.
> 
> I am glad u are staying with us. You are a very important part of this group and i would miss u a lot if u left :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> :hugs:xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh amy. I could not believe it when i read your posts. I was in total shock. Read it over and over in case i was reading it wrong. I am so so sorry for your losses and for what you are going through. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I hope you are recovering well. I am glad you are staying with us. This thread would not be the same without you. You created it and you deserve to be here as much as anyone.
> 
> I am obviously not ttc at the moment but can't help myself being here and following you all on your journeys. I must say i have got to know you all in some little way. I am addicted to you all and you created that amy. I still have my email you sent me asking me to join the thread just after my methotrexate treatment. You helped me a lot and i am grateful for that. Like i have said before, this thread can't loose you. :flower:
> 
> I am also a bit suprised that they did not find the damage on your surgery last april. :( I suppose it may be a question that is never going to be answered for you.
> I am happy that they were able to tell you that the pregnancies were viable. I know this will probably make the pain even worse and i remember them telling me my pregnancy in my right tube was viable last year and if anything it made it worse but in your case it is good news for ivf. Means your eggs and your oh sperms go together like peas and carrots. :) :winkwink:
> 
> I hope you find a financial solution soon. Very soon and hopefully all this pain and misery will be a distant memory while you hold your beautiful baby/babies. :baby::baby::baby:
> 
> Take care sweetheart. Your in my thoughts :hugs::hugs: xxxxxClick to expand...

Thanks Kat that means alot to me. You are 100% proof and hope for what the future holds for all of us especially one tubers. Thanks for being so supportive.


----------



## puppymom32

caz & bob said:


> ye hun here is the pic very faint line on yesterdays and todayso im not going to test now only if :af: is late the blue one yesterday the pink today xxxxx

Caz I see it Yay Yay Yay!!!! Good luck hun and FXXXX for you.


----------



## katstar

Caz i see it too. But we see lines so why are you waiting for af?? You have a high chance she aint goint to show hun :happydance:

xx


edit - - oh you said you are waiting for af to be late. Der silly me. :) xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Caz- i can see a faint line in the first pic but not the 2nd for some reason. lol. Hope u get that bfp tomorrow or whenever u retest ;-)

Kat- Yep managed to get plenty bd'ing in but dh left for work before and should be back on tuesday night but he is sneaking hme 2moz nite to do the good deed ;-) hehe.
We got a good sesh in today and tons in london so here's hoping!
Its weird this cycle as i have mild O pain on both sides... not a strong pain on one side like usual, but have lots of ewcm so hoping that's a good sign as last mth didnt have as much. I have been taking my EPO 1000mg per day since cd1 and i stopped yesterday.
Oooh i have my fingers and toes crossed this mth!

Isi- how u doin? have u O'd yet? did u manage to get some action in with dh??

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

puppymom32 said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> amy was you bleeding bad hunnie how did you no i always get frightened me in case i have another xxxxxx
> 
> Caz,
> Well bcuz my hcg didnt double like it should of at first that was a sign, then I started bleeding and having cramping on my L side. I just felt like something was wrong and with them not seeing anything in the uterus that too was a sign. I would just say for anyone that has ever had an ectopic to ask for early sceening and monitoring just because you cannot be too sure.Click to expand...

i think thats how they new with me last time with the blood works and then they scan ed me and my oh said its an ectopic and the nurse said ye your right they told me as soon as i get court i have to go straight in for a scan xxxx


----------



## winston83

just checked in amy im soo sorry hope you are getting better physically its good that ur gna stay on here i think u will find u have been a great inspiration to many of us now its ur time too get some back xxxxxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks Winston


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hi Ladies,

Just returned from a spur of the moment trip to Dorset on the south coast so that's why I haven't been round much!

Amy, I was totally shocked to read your post!!! I am so, so sorry my love. I just cannot believe that could of happened to you... How can life be so cruel? And why wasn't the scaring picked up from your first op? That is beyond me?? 

I hope you're recovering well from the op and aren't in too much pain. I know emotionally you must be going through a rollercoaster at the moment and all I can say is big hugs :hugs: We're all here for you and need you to stick around. Things will work out in the end and like the rest of the girls say, you'll probably end up with triplets or twins! 

Hope everyone else is ok! 

Caz - have you tested again?
Sarah - lets hope the bd and the trip away has worked its magic for you hun

MilosMum - I'm in the same boat as you... Awaiting my first official AF since the operation. I'm now around 4 weeks post op and got a negative pregnancy test from 2 weeks post op. Have got mega sore boobs and have done for over a week (usually they kick in after ov) so she should be just around the corner. In terms of follow up from the hospital - they said I wouldn't need one, maybe thats why you haven't received an appointment? Also wanted to ask when do you think you'll start trying again?

Hope everyone is enjoying the weather and the weekend :)

Love to all x


----------



## caz & bob

Cupcake1979 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just returned from a spur of the moment trip to Dorset on the south coast so that's why I haven't been round much!
> 
> Amy, I was totally shocked to read your post!!! I am so, so sorry my love. I just cannot believe that could of happened to you... How can life be so cruel? And why wasn't the scaring picked up from your first op? That is beyond me??
> 
> I hope you're recovering well from the op and aren't in too much pain. I know emotionally you must be going through a rollercoaster at the moment and all I can say is big hugs :hugs: We're all here for you and need you to stick around. Things will work out in the end and like the rest of the girls say, you'll probably end up with triplets or twins!
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok!
> 
> Caz - have you tested again?
> Sarah - lets hope the bd and the trip away has worked its magic for you hun
> 
> MilosMum - I'm in the same boat as you... Awaiting my first official AF since the operation. I'm now around 4 weeks post op and got a negative pregnancy test from 2 weeks post op. Have got mega sore boobs and have done for over a week (usually they kick in after ov) so she should be just around the corner. In terms of follow up from the hospital - they said I wouldn't need one, maybe thats why you haven't received an appointment? Also wanted to ask when do you think you'll start trying again?
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying the weather and the weekend :)
> 
> Love to all x

in the mornng if :af: dosent turn up xxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Ohhhh fingers crossed caz that you get a lovely darker line x


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck Caz! hope u get a nice bfp hunni xxx

Still cant think what is goin on with me this cycle, with the O pain on both sides and lots of ewcm but the O pain is very mild and its usually sharper than this??

Hope its a good sign cos never really felt much in the way of O pain the cycle i got my bfp.

xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Sarah, 
Hoping u r just gonna have two eggs one from each side and then ur chances are better.


----------



## africaqueen

I pray so Amy.
How are u baring up? xxx


----------



## puppymom32

I'm ok just feeling a little yucky from the pain meds and really really sore.


----------



## caz & bob

aww amy hun sending my love to you :flower: hope you get wellsoon for me i have tested this morning carnt see a line so dont no what to think :af: is jew in the morning so going to wait and see xxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Sorry to hear that Caz. The first line could of been a evap as IC's are well known for them. I hope AF stays away for u and that u get a BFP soon tho ;-)

Well i am O'ing today as got a crampy pain in my sides. Still both sides but a lil stronger from the crap side. Hope we somehow manage to get that eggie as dh is making the trip home later to do the deed and then he returns to work 2moz morning very early. lol.
We are pulling out all stops this cycle by him coming home as we usually miss bd'ing on my actual ovulation day so praying we manage it this cycle! 

Amy- I hope u heal up soon and when u are ready i hope u are able to start a cycle of IVF and get ur baby for next yr xxx


----------



## milosmum

Puppymom I am so sorry to hear your sad news - yet again I have been away for a couple of days and everything changes. I hope you are feeling physically a bit better but emotionally all I can do is send you my love and hope that you can manage IVF in the future.

xxx


----------



## milosmum

Cupcake - it does seem that we are in this together! 

I am now 5 weeks post-op but still absolutely no signs of AF - although I have been a moody cow this weekend so maybe thats the old hormones (or maybe not!) The hospital did say that I only needed a post-op check because when they removed my tube they also aspirated a large cyst on my left ovary and they want to have another scan of that. I don't think the recheck actually has anything to do with the ectopic. Anyway I rang the hospital and the ward receptionist has fobbed me off with a couple of good reasons for not having my appointment yet so I guess I will just have to wait!

As for trying again I planned on chatting to the doctor about it at my recheck but I suppose I will wait three months or 2 normal cycles before starting again since that seems to be what all the websites and leaflets recommend. So looks like we will be waiting til August time before trying again - or longer if AF doesn't show up soon!


Hope everyone else is well and Africaqueen I really hope you caught the eggy this month after all that trying!!!

xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

My darling Amy. I'm so very sorry. I wish I could give you a hug in person as typing can not convey my condolences. But the silver lining is that there is IVF, and I just know you'll get at least twins :flower:. Some good will come out of even this. Rooting for you love!

Kat, dh and I decided to focus on each other this cycle. Ttc was beginning to take over our lives and we were beginning to lose our passion. So I'm looking forward to the beginning of a new cycle next week! Sorry about your pains hun. I guess its just the baby getting more comfy. Good thing is you're having brilliant weather!

Sarah, awesome that you were able to get some bd in. Pity we're not cycle buds this cycle, but I'll be cheering you on!

Good luck caz!


----------



## Cupcake1979

africaqueen said:


> Good luck Caz! hope u get a nice bfp hunni xxx
> 
> Still cant think what is goin on with me this cycle, with the O pain on both sides and lots of ewcm but the O pain is very mild and its usually sharper than this??
> 
> Hope its a good sign cos never really felt much in the way of O pain the cycle i got my bfp.
> 
> xxx

Funny you should say that Sarah, I didn't have the severe O pain like i usually do the month I found out i was pregnant - also cos I didn't get a hint of a positive test till 4 days late, I started to stress that maybe I hadn't O'd!!! Definately sounds positive - Hoping and Praying it'll be your BFP this month :)


----------



## Cupcake1979

milosmum said:


> Cupcake - it does seem that we are in this together!
> 
> I am now 5 weeks post-op but still absolutely no signs of AF - although I have been a moody cow this weekend so maybe thats the old hormones (or maybe not!) The hospital did say that I only needed a post-op check because when they removed my tube they also aspirated a large cyst on my left ovary and they want to have another scan of that. I don't think the recheck actually has anything to do with the ectopic. Anyway I rang the hospital and the ward receptionist has fobbed me off with a couple of good reasons for not having my appointment yet so I guess I will just have to wait!
> 
> As for trying again I planned on chatting to the doctor about it at my recheck but I suppose I will wait three months or 2 normal cycles before starting again since that seems to be what all the websites and leaflets recommend. So looks like we will be waiting til August time before trying again - or longer if AF doesn't show up soon!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone else is well and Africaqueen I really hope you caught the eggy this month after all that trying!!!
> 
> xxx

Hi Milosmum,

Still no af for me but if she comes back to her usual 28 day cycle she might turn up on Wednesday, who knows... seems like i've had the post O sore boobs for a while now (they'd stopped hurting about a week after the surgery). 

In terms of the waiting situation... I'm not sure what to do really and have had mixed messages... The surgeon said to wait at least for your af to turn up then you are good to go from there, but then my GP said wait 3 months like what you have suggested... I've also been speaking to a few girls on the general boards that have had ectopics only months ago and are now pregnant and everything looks fine with their babies... 

So what to do? Emotionally and physically I feel on top of the world again, ready to fight a new day...


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi girls im back!!!!

Amy sending you real big hugs, i hope your baring up i still feel so so sad, it puts alot of things in presepective really bless ya heart i do hope you get your ivf soon i cant think of anyone more deserving and sounds like you have a great circle of support and friends. Wish i could give you 10,000 lol if i win the lotto its yours babe ;-)

Caz, fingers crossed, i couldnt see anything in the pics but evaps hunni but ya never know, hope af stays away for you.

I got home greeted to brown discharge and cramps af will be here in the morning. xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome back Shells. Sorry af is showing her ugly face :-(
I am getting cramps like af is due but she is nowhere near due as i only O'd today... weird.
dh should be hme soon so we can fit some bd'ing in. lol. at least il knw this cycle we gave it everything we got! just down to nature and god then. Fingers crossed big time!

How are things for everyone else? Amy, i am thinkin of u lots xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls no sign of :af: today she should off arrived xxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

yay caz hope she stays away FXXX for you. Welcome back shell's hope its not the witch. Good luck this month Sarah and Isi. Thinking of the rest of you.


----------



## caz & bob

amy hope you are feeling better hun :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

back to cd 1 for me!! :-(


----------



## africaqueen

caz & bob said:


> hi girls no sign of :af: today she should off arrived xxxxx

When r u gonna test again hunni??

xxx


----------



## katstar

africaqueen said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> hi girls no sign of :af: today she should off arrived xxxxx
> 
> When r u gonna test again hunni??
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Ditto. I was going to ask the same. xx


----------



## caz & bob

well im going to leave it now because the oh is going bold because im buyin load used my last on this morning still no line so im going to leave it till wednesday then i will test i am never late i am always regular ever 28 29 day but i have been taking vitamins this month but i carnt see them do in somert to stop :af: xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Aww sorry the witch got u Shells :-(

Caz- Good luck hun! hope the witch stays away for u.

Amy- i hope u are recovering as well as can be expected. 

xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Amy dearie, how are you today? I'm sure you're doing much better and building up that PMA. Atta girl!!! :hugs:

Sorry about AF, Shell's. Good luck this cycle!

Sarah, how's that 2ww coming along?

Cupcake, I can imagine that you're impatient to start trying again. Good luck, dear....whatever you do decide. 

Hey Kat!!! Just sending you a big :hugs:

Good luck, Caz!

As for me, seeing my doctor today to decide what to do next cycle (I'm already tuned to the next one since this one didn't work out), i.e. whether to do clomid or injectables. I produced 3 good eggs this cycle....but 2 of these were on my bad side. I just want to increase my chances....being I have only 1 tube. But ah well....whatever my doctor says will work best :).

:hug:


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Amy- how r u doing?

Caz- have u tested again yet or did the witch get u?

Isi- thats good that u are planning the plan of attack for your next cycle. I will go down the clomid route again myself if i dont get caught by sep. Cnt wait forever and i knw it worked for me last time i took it 

Well im not really thinking too much about this 2ww as i have a lot of stress at the moment with finances and dh and waiting for the date for my eye operation(to remove a cyst) so just going with the flow and what will be will be.

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sorry you're having a few issues, Sarah. Try not to sweat it and just believe everything will work itself out :hugs:. I pray a :bfp: at the end of this 2ww brightens your day :flower:. I just got back from the clinic myself, and my doc and I agreed we'll make that clomid/injectables decision after my US when AF comes. He wants to make sure I have not developed any cysts (standard procedure).

Hopefully, we can be bump buddies soon :hugs:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi girls how we doing?

Caz any joy??....

Amy huge hugs xxxx....

Good luck to them waiting to test.... hope the 2ww isnt too long for ya

Af in full flow here, bit concerned as i had a call from the docs this morning, asking me to go back and repeat my blood progestorone checks??.... when i went in the other day she said they seemed fine... but today on the phone she said 'there not bad' but would like to repeat???.... am i being over paranoid?


----------



## 4magpies

My AF is due on the 18th but I am wondering if my lap will have affected it.

I will be allowed clomid in may next year if I havent caught by then.

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls well :af: got me i am going to be ready this month going to try conceive plus in stead of my preseed and i am drinking green decaff tea to and grapefruit juice a cup a day of both and going to take the roubission med to xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 4magpies

Green tea isnt recommended in early pregnancy because it causes drops in folic acid (increased risk of spinabifida) so I would be careful.

Maybe try redbush tea if your a tea drinker?

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

why what does that do hun xxx i have green tea is ok xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

your right hun im no drinkin it no more xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Magpies- The lap should make no diff to af 

Caz- aww sorry the witch got u hun :-( sounds like u have a good plan of action for this cycle tho ;-)

I am only 2dpo and obviously have no symptoms to report, other than a mild dull headache and i hardly ever get headaches. Im takin it in my stride this cycle tho. Been disappointed too many times over the years and im determined to live my life whilst ttc.

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

magpie just read up on that red bush tea hun i am going to start drinking it ha never going to drink green tea again xxx


----------



## 4magpies

caz & bob said:


> your right hun im no drinkin it no more xxxxx

Happy to help...

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

So sorry about AF, Caz. Better luck this cycle.


----------



## Amos2009

OMG ladies....I finally found you again!!!! Now off to read and get caught up on everything I have missed!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Welcome back, Amos :)


----------



## caz & bob

welcome long time no see hunnie xxxx


----------



## winston83

hey ladies how are we all sorry witch got u caz xxx i got my 21 day bloods today was 188.5 compared to 3.9 last cycle i ov day 17 so ignore my ticker i am 8 dpo and thrilled its the 1st time in 3.5 years ive ovulated xxx


----------



## katstar

Isi - thanks for the hug. Sending one right back at you :hugs:
Hope this cycle works out for you. Sounds like you and your doc have it all worked out. :)

Caz, Sorry witch got you. But sound like you have a plan and PMA for this next cycle. :flower:

Sarah - being busy and having other things to think about in the 2ww is probably a blessing for you. No symtom spotting ;) lol. 

Winston - congrats on ovulating. Yey. Maybe something has finally clinked in your body and hopefully bfp soo. 

Amos - welcome back hun. Good reading too.

Magpies - moving in two weeks? You know what they say don't you. New house = new life ;) 

Amy - i hope your holding up love. Thinking about you loads. xx

I am sending you all baby dust. :dust: 

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Winston- yaaaay on the ovulating!! thats fab news! 

Amos- so glad u found us again! we have missed u x

Kat- Hows your pregnancy going? have the pains eased a little?

Hope everyone else is ok. xxx


----------



## milosmum

Good news Winston - congrats on the ovulation great news for you!

Sorry about AF showing up Caz - onto the next cycle for the redbush tea trial!

Sarah - why is your headache making me excited for you!!! You might not be symptom spotting but I guess we are all doing for you!

Katstar - Hope you ae keeping well - have you got a bump yet???

Amy - big hugs to you I hope you are feeling a little better.

As for everyone else babydust to all everyone for this cycle!

As for me AF has shown up at last so I am now on day 3 of my first cycle - not that I know how long this cycle will last since it is my first normal cycle since I started the pill 14 years ago! Still we have still got 2 months waiting til we start trying again so hoepfully by then I will have figured out my cycle!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Milos- i am gettin a tad excited myself now, cos had a major hot flash before aswell and i never have them  hope its the chemical change of my fertilised egg makin the long journey... haha xxx


----------



## milosmum

oooohhh! 
Hot flushes - that sounds exciting (well maybe not for you) but I think it sounds like a very exciting development! Keep us posted!


xxx


----------



## caz & bob

fx for you Sarah and ever one else in 2ww and good luck to those who are about to ovulat xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are you all today i am in pain with this :af: take me clomid tonight xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya Caz.
Dnt knw where everyone is today... weird! lol.

I am here at 3dpo. Got my 1 stone award at slimming world so happy with that 
Other than that not much to report, other than im exhausted! lol

Hope ur af pain goes soon hun xx

Amy- are u ok? xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Wow we are like a ghost town in this thread lately... i must be the only housewife... haha.

Well i am 4dpo today and have been (tmi) really gassy and tired so hoping its a lil sign... lol.

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi Sarah....nope, I'm still here :). Glad your 2ww is progressing well. It really does sound promising!! Wishing you all the best this cycle :thumbup:

Amy sweetie. Just saying hi :flower:

Kat, hope you're doing great!!!!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Isi, glad to see im not alone! haha.

Yep so far so good with this 2ww. I have a (whispers very low) "feeling" about this cycle funnily enough. Not going to take too much notice of it tho as dont wanna set myself up for another disappointment ;-)

So u all geared up for your next cycle? u going to go with injectables?

xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Mmmm, my doctor wants us to wait for my scan on CD 1, before we decide on clomid and/or injectables, or neither. He wants to make my ovaries are not swollen, and there are no cysts. I pray he gives me the green light to go ahead.

I'll also keep up a (low whisper) good feeling about this cycle for you :flower:. I do hope you get that BFP. A friend from another thread just got hers after 15 months and I am sooooo excited for her! I hope June is your month! When do you test?


----------



## puppymom32

Sorry for being MIA ladies. Hope u all are well. Back to work not really wanting to be around people but I will get through it. Physically ok emotionally not so much. Hope you all are well thinking of you.


----------



## caz & bob

amy hun :hugs: Sarah fx for you hun and everyone who's i tww xxxxx


----------



## katstar

hi amy. :hugs:
Can't beleive your back at work already. Then again i would do the same. I can understand how emotional you do feel. But were here for you. Always. Xx

Can you fine ladies help me. I am off to glastonbury on 23rd june :happydance: for those who don't know its a massive 5 day music festival in somerset. Well me and my other half was talking last night and we remembered last year his friend caught swine flu there. Now i know its calmed down greatly but health professionals are still advising pregnant women getting the jab. With it being summer, probably be damp, the chances of catching it at glasto in increased with 100's of thousands of people being there. Well basically i don't weather i should have the jab or not. Midwife says its up to me. She said its not tested on pregnant women but she has not known any be effected by the drug. If i were to catch swine flu though it could be very dangerous. I don't know what to do? Xxx


----------



## caz & bob

if i was you i would have it hun my brother is going glasto hun he goes ever year xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Isi- thank u  i am so hoping and praying that this is our mth! im going to test when im 12dpo earliest. Going to try hold out and see if af is late tho if i can manage it!
Sounds like u have a great plan of action for your next cycle so Fx'd for you for July!

Amy- Glad u are still around. Hope u are coping ok. It seems a little soon to be back in work, but im sure u knw what is best for you ((hugs))

Kat- Personally i would not have the Jab. Swine flu is not as severe a strain as it was last year so im sure u will be fine. Personally i wouldnt fancy glasto... im not a mud, rain and tent type really. haha. Went to creamfields 2yrs ago and was so disgusted by the toilets... never again! lol. Like my home comforts too much.

xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Sarah :hugs:. I'll be cheering you on all the way :dance:

Amy, glad you're doing better. It might even be better for you to be at work and distracted....to get your mind off what happened, and giving you time to plot your next line of action. I know this can only end well. :hugs:

Kat....hmmm....just be careful, hun! I'm with Sarah....not a fan of them mud festivals. But if you do have to go....please steer clear of any jab of whatever kind....and just take things easy.


----------



## milosmum

Hello - I am still here too! 

Katstar - no idea about your Glastonbury/ swine flu thing - I would avoid the jab if at all possible (call me a chicken!) but then i am not pregnant and that would make it a tricky decision for me. Have you asked on some of the pregnancy boards to see if other women have had it and how they are doing? Hope you enjoy Glastonbury though - very jealous!

Amy - glad you are doing well physically, I went back to work asap as well stopped me sitting around just thinking about it but I hope you are still looking after yourself xxx

Sarah and Isi - I like the sound of these 'feelings' you guys are having - I've got my fingers and my toes crossed for you both!

As for me - I am liking the new post-surgery AF seems to have lasted only 4 days and I have barely bled for the last 2 days, this is a huge change for me even compared to my pill withdrawal bleeds which always lasted a week and were very heavy. Also on a good note my grumpiness has gone too (must have been pre-AF tension!) and hubby is very relieved that I have stopped biting his head off!

Love and babydust to all xxx


----------



## katstar

Hi guys,

Other ladies on the forum who are pregant are having the jab and they are not doing anything like going to a festival. Its just been offered and they are taking it. But i am not sure. I could always be the first to have a reaction. Its is a hard choice to be honest. 

Well our tickets for glasto was booked 4th oct 2009. We did not plan on ttc till after and glasto could not give us a full refund. Well my partner still wanted me to go saying that loads of pregnant women go and he saw them last year. There is a medical centre there and a midwife in case of problems so glasto has it all covered. 

As for the mud and camping, well i am a tom boy and love that stuff. Don't care of i don't get to brush my hair or wash my hair for days and for peeing i will not sit on the seats - no way!! I can't wait tbh. It will be my first time and i am sure it won't be my last. 

I will post pics when i get back :)

xx


----------



## puppymom32

Kat,
Sounds like a tuff choice on the jab not sure what I would do. We go to a music festival each july and have lots of fun. Dont think we are going this year as going to save money but would go otherwise. Have fun and whatever u decide try not to worry.


----------



## 4magpies

I have had the swine flu jab. I wasnt pregnant at the time.

xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi ladies

hope everyones well

Just booked for some accupuncture this month.... its not cheap but apparently superb! can but try


----------



## armywifettc

Mind if I join I am a one tuber but because of tubal reversal surgery. I am going through a miscarriage ( started yesterday) and praying it isnt a ruptured eptopic. Have had testing yesterday twice and again in the morning. Hoping to get doc to hurry it for me if it doesnt happen tonight.


----------



## katstar

welcome army wife,

So sorry your going through this right now. You have come to the right place. :)
Let us know how you get on with doc. Hope your looking after yourself too. Xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Go have fun, Kat!! Looking forward to the pictures :winkwink:

Welcome to our thread, Armywife! So sorry about what you're going through now. Hopefully, it's not an ectopic and you can start trying again soon. :dust: to you!

How is everyone doing? :friends:


----------



## puppymom32

armywifettc said:


> Mind if I join I am a one tuber but because of tubal reversal surgery. I am going through a miscarriage ( started yesterday) and praying it isnt a ruptured eptopic. Have had testing yesterday twice and again in the morning. Hoping to get doc to hurry it for me if it doesnt happen tonight.


Welcome hun so sorry you are going through this now. Pray and hope its not an ectopic and you can get back TTC again soon.


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Army wife 
Hope that it is not a ectopic and that u will recover quickly and get back to ttc again ;-)

Well as for me i am 5dpo and think im getting a stomick bug, as i had to run the bathroom midway thru my breakfast as i felt so sick :-( 

I also have my Dr appt in half a hr about my cyst on my eye, so i can find out if they are going to operate or not. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## caz & bob

sorry hun hope its not am ectopic hi girl how are you xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

were is everyone tonight i am board haha with this footy xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Im here Caz and im bored already! lol. Only intrested if its a England or Nigeria game so roll on 2moz cos they are both playing and il be with the girls in the pub. hehe

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

whoooo enjoy your self tom oz hun when you test i have a strong feel in for you this month xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Caz. I do too funnily enough... gonna try not build my hopes up tho cos cnt stand yet another disappointment... I am going to test at 12dpo even tho i knw its a bit early.
I really wanna give dh a fathers day suprise ;-)

How is everyone else doing? who else is in the 2ww with me? iv lost track now. lol

Amy- i hope u are ok hun. Been thinking of u x

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls hope your all gettin ready for the England match whooooooooooo xxxxxx


----------



## milosmum

CAz - hope you wren't too disappointd with the football! I avoided it completely - long walk with the dog and then went to TEsco's which was blissfully quiet!

Africa - I have fingers and toes crossed for you this month - are you still avoiding symptom spotting or are there any exciting symptoms we should hear about!

Army wife - so glad you found us but sorry to hear about your miscarriage. I hope you find out quickly what is going on and we are all here to support you. These girls have been great for me

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls last pill tonight yaaaaaaaaay fx for everyone in 2ww and good luck to those who are about to ovulate well i hope England do well in the next match xxxxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi my lovely ladies how is everyone?

My god what a couple of days ive had its times like this i feel like taking up smoking again lol.... yesterday our washing machine decided to RIP and well all i can say is WORSE month ever to finically cripple us so i am running to and from to my nans to do my washing at the moment and beleive me with a family of four that is every blinkin day!! lol then i went and visited Luca's grave to find it in hell of a mess what is wrong with some people???.... anyway i went to bed and thought tomorrow is another day!!...

Woke up went to the gym, crashed the car on the way right into a wall and gate! thankfully the car has just paintwork damage but the gate and ballard are buggered!!, then i get back home and realise the hoover is upstairs from yesterday so i go up get the hoover... as i walk down the stairs my youngest is calling for me i lose my balance and topple down the stairs arse first! so i think i am gonna go and open a bottle of wine shortly cuse ive just about had a weekend of it lol....

Hopefully 2moro will be better!!!


----------



## caz & bob

they say it comes in 3 hun awwwwwww :hugs: have a nice bottle and chill xxxxxxxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

i intend too lol and to top it off nicely its started raining here half hour b4 we were gonna have a bbq! oh dear lord give me strength lol ive opened the bottle now its only 4.30pm lol


----------



## caz & bob

its raining here to hun hope the rain goes and you can have a nice bbq xxxxxxx


----------



## katstar

its raining here in barnsley too. Pretty bad actually. My daughter is stopping out tonight, my oh is watching germany and australia so i am soaking in a nice deep warm bath. Its missing a glass of wine but its all good. :) xx


----------



## caz & bob

just got out the bath haha got my son a corn snake yesterday hes not moved out of his bedroom lol xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Milos- I know i said i wouldnt symptom spot but... lol. There are a few things... Yesterday i went out with the girls and drank 3 small glasses wine over a long period of time(5 hours) and i was out of the game! i was sick as a dog too and feel completely exhausted today! I have always been a wine drinker but dnt usually drink dpo. Believe me i can take a lot more than small glasses and be fine, so my friend said when she was pregnant she couldnt take a small amount of alcohol without being sick so... im praying its a good sign.
Also the past 2 days i have a LOT of lotion like cm. Much more than usual... and i am beyond exhausted. Could sleep and sleep. Also i had a twingey feeling around my belly button today and i noticed(tmi) that the skin down below has a bluish tinge.. soooo i am actually getting a little excited over here to say the least! lol. Not gonna let it go to my head though as cnt take another disappointment. Fingers are majorly x'd tho! lol.

Shells- I am sorry u have had a crappy few days ((hugs)) its all or nothing isnt it?
I hope tomorrow brings some much needed luck for you.

How is everyone else doing? all ok i hope xxx


----------



## caz & bob

fx sarah hun when you testin xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

caz & bob said:


> fx sarah hun when you testin xxxx

Thank Hun 
Im gonna test at 10dpo now due to these symptoms but not holdin much hope of gettin a bfp that early so will test again 12dpo 

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Wow its a ghost town here ... lol.
This 2ww is the slowest ever! darn symptoms. lol xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Hey ladies hope all is well.

Shell's so sorry youve had a bad weekend. That all sounds horrible. 

Good luck to those in the 2ww and those getting ready to ovulate catchy that eggy.

I had a good weekend my bestie got married and DH and I were in the wedding it was so much fun. Nice to get out and not think of all that has been going on.


----------



## katstar

amy sounds like just what you needed. Glad you enjoyes the weekend.

Got my fingers crossed for you sarah. Xx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls amy glad your feeling better hun :hugs: sarah fx for you hunnie xxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls. Im gonna end up cavin and testin at 10dpo as i bought some hpts today... DOH! stupid thing for a test a holic to have in the house! lol.

Amy- im so glad u had a lovely wkend and managed to enjoy yourself with dh and take your mind off everything for a few hrs.

Isi- Are u about? missed u the past few days... 

xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi Sarah. I'm here. I had to go out of town for work this morning and got back this evening. Been feeling extremely hormonal recently. Can't wait for AF to just come already. I'm also looking forward to when you test. I have everything crossed for you. 

Kat, Amy, hope you guys had a great weekend!


----------



## milosmum

Hey ladies - how are we all doing.

Africa - very excited about your symptoms. Good luck on the holding out til day 10!

Amy - really pleased you had a lovely weekend - friends and family are always good for taking your mind off things I find.

As for me - my best friend had her second baby 2 days ago - a little girl. Her son is my godson and he is really not sure what to think about his new little sister! We went round to visit them yesterday and the baby is beautiful and I surprised myself by having a lovely long cuddle without getting upset - thankfully I am just really pleased for them and we had a great time seeing them all together. 

Phoned the hospital again today to cahse my post op appointment - managed to get through to the consultants secretary this time which is progress. She took my name and said she would ring me back but needless to say she hasn't! Guess I will be ringing to harrass them again tomorrow!

xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Sarah and Isi hope the witch stays away from you both. 

Milosmum hope u get your appt soon hun that is horrible they are not responding. 

Caz hope u r doing well and restin before ovulation.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Just thought I'd drop in and say hello to my lovely ladies...

Amy - so pleased you had a lovely weekend... you deserve some good times right now.

Shells - what a nightmare few days. I hope all is back on track now though!

Sarah - I'm sooo positive that you'll get a BFP, i'll eat my hat if you don't - seriously your symptoms sound totally perfect :) 

Kaz - you're braver than I going to Glasto - but have lots of fun... just hope the weather holds up for you!!

Milosmum - interesting about your first af... hope you get your follow up appointment soon.

Welcome Army wife - this is a good, positive place for you to be right now - you'll get lots of support here!!

AFM - first af arrived 4w5d after op and seems to be totally usual. I also had OV pains a couple of weekends back and sore boobs again ever since so I knew she was on her way. Excited to get my CBFM up and running on this cycle so I can start tracking my cycle and OV and see how different they are following the operation. Also started a diet again! Have a BMI of 24.6 but want to loose a bit so feel healthier when I do get pregnant. Have also started spinning classes 3 days a week to help the weight loss along :)

First day back at work today too and so much bad news... the guy that works for me was about to resign last week, its gotten so bad... the environment we work in is really nasty, colleagues vying for attention and willing to do anything to get it, even if it involves stabbing you in the back - you cant trust anyone!! Great huh!! I hate the place and getting back into it and hearing all the negative stories on what has happened since i've been away has made me feel soooo depressed today. I don't know what to do!!! Part of the reason for starting a family now was the fact that i wasn't happy in my job and was to keep going till the baby was due in December, but now I don't even have that to keep me going... Now all i can think of is that I have to put up with this job that makes me so miserable, stressed out and on edge day in and day out - I just can't do it.... 

I think I know what you will all say - to get out and find another job, but the issue I have is the pay - Its pretty unbelieveable and I get to work (I head up a UK marketing team) from home apart from when I have meetings... Its an unreal situation but just a very negative working environment to be involved in... I couldnt really take the pay cut but then, when we start trying again, do I really want all the related stress and upset in my life which could cause things to go wrong again....

Arghhhhh what to do!!

Anyways hope you are all ok x x


----------



## puppymom32

Ohhh cupcake that sounds horrible. But I know what u mean about the pay and having the ability to work from home. Just do what is right for you. Big Hugs.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Ah Amy thanks! Big hugs right back at ya :hugs:

How you doing now? I hope you're healing up nicely?


----------



## africaqueen

Isi- maybe u are hormonal for a diff reason than af being due ;-) u never knw.

Cupcake- That sucks u are so unhappy with your job but i guess its hard with the recession to think of changing jobs... i have been looking for work for a few mths and nothing yet :-( hope u get that bfp soon and can take your maternity leave ;-)

Amy, hope u are feeling a little better physically and i hope all u other girls are ok x

I am soooo exhausted its beyond belief! i nearly fell asleep before watching desperate housewives and its my fave show! lol. My concentration levels are crap too. I am feeling bloated and have twingy pains around my lower area and iv had heartburn twice today.
I am actually starting to feel a little positive about this cycle... just feel different... time will tell. I pray so xxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

africaqueen said:


> Isi- maybe u are hormonal for a diff reason than af being due ;-) u never knw.
> 
> Cupcake- That sucks u are so unhappy with your job but i guess its hard with the recession to think of changing jobs... i have been looking for work for a few mths and nothing yet :-( hope u get that bfp soon and can take your maternity leave ;-)
> 
> Amy, hope u are feeling a little better physically and i hope all u other girls are ok x
> 
> I am soooo exhausted its beyond belief! i nearly fell asleep before watching desperate housewives and its my fave show! lol. My concentration levels are crap too. I am feeling bloated and have twingy pains around my lower area and iv had heartburn twice today.
> I am actually starting to feel a little positive about this cycle... just feel different... time will tell. I pray so xxx

Thanks Sarah... Time will tell... Am waiting for two normal AF's then gonna try again then :)

Oh heartburn was a big one for me.... got it from 5dpo when i was pregnant before and it was sooooo bad!! Sure sign - I hope its your BFP!! :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls hope you are all fine sarah are you testing tomorrow hun fx for you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

caz & bob said:


> hi girls hope you are all fine sarah are you testing tomorrow hun fx for you xxxxxxxxxx

Yep hun, im testing 2moz. I knw its early but i am still exhausted and i have felt a little sick today too. Hoping and praying this is my mth:blush:

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

let me no hun its not to early really people get there + then most of the time xxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks ladies feelin much better physically. Wanted to go and play softball but thought I better wait until next week just to make sure I'm all healed. 
Also been doing a lot of research on adoption and am thinking more and more this might be right for us as I am so terrified that IVF wont work and we will have waisted all that money. Looks like internationally is the way to go for infant adoptions domestically takes forever.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I'm so excited for you, Sarah! Can't wait for that :bfp: announcement :dance:. As for me, I'm positive its AF and she's coming with a bang this time! I feel like shite! I guess she'll be here tomorrow. 

Good luck, Amy, with whatever option you choose. Everything will most definitely work out for the best :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

you never no hunnie ivf might be successful and you might end up with twins hun xxxx


----------



## puppymom32

I know babes I am just so scared seeing all the ladies in LTTC that have had so many rounds of IVF with still not BFP. Lots of money when paying out of pocket.


----------



## africaqueen

puppymom32 said:


> I know babes I am just so scared seeing all the ladies in LTTC that have had so many rounds of IVF with still not BFP. Lots of money when paying out of pocket.

Amy, would u consider doing a cycle of IVF in Europe? its a LOT cheaper than the US:winkwink: Im sure u and your dh will decide what is right for you and i wish u both the very best :hugs:

Isi and Caz- i sure hope i can announce my bfp this cycle but keeping my feet on the ground and my head in the clouds as to not get to disappointed again:blush:

xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Sarah
I would but it would be extremely hard to leave my work for that amount of time. There is a clinic two states away that does it for much cheaper than here but I would have to travel back and forth but if that is what I have to do then so be it then I could at least try it once or twice and make a better decision about adoption after that.


----------



## caz & bob

puppymom32 said:


> I know babes I am just so scared seeing all the ladies in LTTC that have had so many rounds of IVF with still not BFP. Lots of money when paying out of pocket.

aw i no ye but i would give it one shot jst to see you never xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Amy i do hope ivf works for you i know it must be hard as like you say so much money however you just never know i have a friend it worked for 1st time and she had twiplets lol....

Good luck with testing 2moro Africa!!!! fingers crossed for a bfp 

Im just waiting to ovulate i am not even sure when i will as im not doing opks or nothing this month completely letting nature take its course.

Take care ladies xxx


----------



## milosmum

Hey Africa - good luck for tomorrow - have my fingers and toes crossed for you! Hope you can soon let your feet come off the ground and enjoy being in the clouds!

Amy - glad you are feeling better physically but it sounds like you have a lot of thinking and decisions to make about your future choices xxx

Cupcake - glad you are feeling better and back at work but your work place sounds horrendous - I thought my boss was a dragon but it seems like nothing compared to your story! I too am considering a change of job but don't know if it is a good idea when we are going to be TTC again in a couple of months - might just be too much stress all at the same time.

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I think you should give it a shot, Amy. Even though there are women who have lots of IVF rounds, a good number are lucky their first or second attempts. And if you get twins (or triplets :D) that would just be totally fabulous!!!!

Sarah....it's dee-day!!!! Good luck, hun!

AFM, CD1.....so, time to get this new cycle on the road!!!!!! I pray this is my :bfp: cycle!!!! [-o&lt;


----------



## africaqueen

puppymom32 said:


> Sarah
> I would but it would be extremely hard to leave my work for that amount of time. There is a clinic two states away that does it for much cheaper than here but I would have to travel back and forth but if that is what I have to do then so be it then I could at least try it once or twice and make a better decision about adoption after that.

I think that sounds like a fab plan Amy:winkwink: x

Well as for me i poas this morning and :bfn::nope:
I knw 10dpo is still early and i may of implanted later than normal but im beginning to think that my "symptoms" are born out of desperation :blush:
Cos surely if they were real, i would of got my bfp this morning. I mean if that many things were happening, surely there would be enough hcg to show even a light bfp? and there was NOTHING. Completely white:cry:

I am so depressed today. I have cried all morning. I am beyond desperate to be pregnant now and cnt take much more xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh so sorry, Sarah. It might be early days yet. Give it a few days and try again, okay. There are loads and loads of women who don't get positives till well past 16dpo. You're not out yet!

As for me, my doctor declined putting me on clomid this cycle (and maybe even next). Says my ovaries are a bit swollen :shrug:. So I have to go au naturel this cycle. Kinda bums me out really because I had really high hopes for this cycle.


----------



## puppymom32

Sarah- no giving up yet. Its not over till its over. 

Isi- so sorry AF showed. Also sorry about swollen ovaries just hope its because u r going to pop out some really wonderful healthy eggs this cycle.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Amy....my PMA is about minus 100 right now. I don't even have the strength to get my hopes up this cycle.....but ah well.


----------



## africaqueen

Amy- thank u. I am not giving up yet but feeling a bit low. Hope u are feeling ok x

Isi- Oh im sorry the witch got u :-( Maybe u will manage to get preggo naturally this cycle if ur ovaries look swollen, they may pop out a few good ripe eggs ;-)

I just cnt wait to knw if im either in or out this cycle. At least then i can think of a plan of attack for next mth. I think my prob is lack of cm, cos altho i take 1000mg of EPO from cd1-12 it does not give me a abundance of cm, just better than usual... any tips on other stuff i can take? anyone ever try maca root??

xxx


----------



## katstar

hi girls. What a lovely day today. Finshed work and the sunshine is lovely. 

Amy- i think you have to at least try with ivf. Your docs said that your pregnancies were viable so i think you have more chance of it working and if you don't at least try, you may regret it. Then look into adoption. Do you not have things like egg share programs in the us? Its something i looked into to do here in the uk. Get free ivf in return to share my eggs with an unfortunate couple who don't have eggs of their own. I know there is morral issues around it like the child being able to look for you at the age of 18 if they wanted to, but like i said financially this is a great option here in the uk. I am still considering donating a cycle of eggs for people when i have had this baby or later on. I feel so sorry for people who can't have children.

Sarah - try not to feel down hun. I had loads of symptoms with this pregnancy very early on but did not test till 17 dpo due to being scared. Had bloods taken at 18 dpo and they were 1372. This means at 10 dpo they would have been too low to get bfp. Keep positive babe. :hugs:
For cm last year i used pre seed. It was very nice ;) as well as effective. Your time will come sweetie. 

Xx


----------



## puppymom32

Not sure Kat I will have to look into it. Just not sure if they want 33 year old eggs. But I guess it doesnt hurt to try. I definetly think I will give it a shot or two because I really really want to carry my own baby and like you have all said at least I will know.


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for PMA Kat ;-) we have been using conceive plus for the past few mths but not working up to now... ah well. Its in god's hands now i guess.

Amy- i think that IVF would work well for you. 33 is not old in IVF stakes as many women in their late thirties and early forties have it and it still works. I think u will be ok at the end of the day. I have a feeling about u ;-)

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are you all sarah did you do a test hun xxxxxx


----------



## katstar

amy - egg share here in uk is given or accepted up at age 35. ;) xx


----------



## africaqueen

caz & bob said:


> hi girls how are you all sarah did you do a test hun xxxxxx

Yeah it was :bfn: Still early yet though so tryin to be optimistic:winkwink:

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun it is to early hope you get your :bfp: xxxxxx


----------



## milosmum

Sarah - I hope you are keeping positive about all these signs - I am sure you've just been a keen bean and tested too quickly. Hopefully if you cook a few days more it will become a BFP!
xxx


----------



## Olivia2

Puppymom I am so sorry that you have had another EP. I am heartbroken for you. I only log in every month or two so didn't know until now. On a more positive note IVF gives you alot of hope and good success rates. They do all the work for you sort of IYKWIM? And in one cycle you can possibly have a whole year plus worth of opportunities so thats good. Say you get 12eggs thats a year of chances squished into a month or two. Well thats how I see it. We start our IVF journey in 3weeks. I am nervous as anything mainly of it not working but it gives me so much hope. We have been given a less then 1% chance of concieving naturally verse 48% chance per blastie transfer so we are praying within a few cycles we will have a baby on the way. FX so hard. Still nervous we wont be text book and how we can afford it but at the same time it gives us alot of hope of finally having a take home baby. Australia is so different to other countries and I believe its easier and more accessable then other places (although have criminal record checks etc which most other places dont have) so I guess we are lucky there.


----------



## katstar

olivia - good luck with ivf. Try not to worry. You will be fine :) xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya Girls.
Well i tested again this morning and there was the faaaintest 2nd line. So faint you can barely see it. I am not getting excited tho as i have gone thru this before with IC's as they are well known for their evap lines :-( I am taking it as a negative and il test again tomorrow as il be 12dpo then and it should be a more reliable result.

Hope everyone else is doing ok? xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oooooh, Sarah....I'm ever soooo excited for you!!!! I have everything crossed for you hun! :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

Olivia- Yay for starting IVF so excited for you just know u will have your bubs soon.

Sarah- OMG keeping everything XXXX for you cant wait until tomorrow. 

So in my loads of research I found this procedure I think might just work for me its called IVM. Almost the same process as IVF but instead of giving u load of drugs to over stimulate and then collect the mature eggs from you once they are doing growing they give u mild stimulant like clomid and take the follies when they are not mature and make them grow in the lab. All other processes are the same as IVF. The cost is half that of IVF so 5000.00 instead of 10000.00 per cycle. It has the same success rates as IVF too and the place I found is only like 8 hrs away next state over. They also dont require as much monitoring as IVF because the eggs are matured outside your body instead of inside. I have PCOS which is they type of canidate that they look for in this procedure. Requested more info starting to get hope that we can do this. 

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## katstar

wow what a good day. 
Sarah - a line is a line. Fingers crossed for you.
And amy - wow it all sounds great. Promising too. :) i like the sound of that proceedure. A lot less risky. Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Amy- That is fantastic news!! i am really excited for you. I just knw u will carry your own baby/babies one day soon ;-)

Olivia- best of luck with the IVF 

Well i am starting to get af style cramps so not so sure of my "feeling" now :-( Hope im wrong but doubt it. Time will tell. Il test again tomorrow and keep praying.

Hope everyone else is doing well xxx


----------



## africaqueen

katstar said:


> wow what a good day.
> Sarah - a line is a line. Fingers crossed for you.
> And amy - wow it all sounds great. Promising too. :) i like the sound of that proceedure. A lot less risky. Xx

I would usually go with that Kat, but with IC's they are renown for convincing evaps and i had this prob 2mths with one, so wont take it as positive unless its visable to dh and without squinting. lol. I pray tomorrow shows a result either way and im put outta my misery:wacko:

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

sarah fx for you hun amy thats sounds good hun i have had a smear test done today so thats out of the way now foe another 3 years just had tea jackets with cottage cheese the weather is lovely xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## armywifettc

well girls sorry I didnt hop right back in as I have been pretty down with everything. But good news is it wasnt eptopic. I had went in last Wed and he said numbers were down to 340 something and everything pointed to regular miscarriage. He said I had probably already been through the losing part also but I didnt think I had. Monday night the worst part started. I was in so much pain and started passing clots it was horrible. Things are finally coming to an end and calming down and go for another blood draw in the morning. Today is pretty rough for me as it would have been 6 weeks and our scan to see heartbeat. Thanks for such a warm welcome and hope all is well.


----------



## puppymom32

Awww armywife I am so sorry. Big Hugs. Hope u recover soon and can start TTC again soon. We are here if u need anything.


----------



## katstar

Arrrrr army wife......understandable why you have not been back so soon. You have had it rough. I hope the worst is over for you and you start feeling better soon. :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Armywife i am so sorry for your loss and the pain u went thru((hugs)) I am glad it was not a ectopic tho x

Caz- That reminds me, im due for a smear soon myself. I have to go every yr as i had surgery for stage 3 pre cancerous cells when i was 21 so always make sure u go reg ladies.

I am not holding much hope for a "real" bfp tomorrow. My cramps are getting worse like the witch is around the corner :-( I will be NTNP this next cycle. Enough is enough.

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

i always go reg me sarah i have always been normal and she said i look very healthy down there haha xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## milosmum

Oh goodness mixed bag of emoitons on here today.

Armywife so sorry to hear about your miscarriage - I hope the pain is reducing and you start to feel better soon.

Sarah - I have fingers toes and everything crossed for you testing tomorrow - no idea how I am going to sleep with all these crossed appendages!

Amy - I like the sound of this new procedure and that is a huge cost saving to give the same chances. I hope they send you lots of useful information and you will be a suitable candidate.

Hope everyone is well and keeping out of trouble xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well girls, yet another BFN for me this morning. Not even a evap to get excited about :-(
Weird thing is tho, i have tiny lil raised white lumps around my nipples and i had a sip of my usual morning coffee earlier and it tasted so bloody disgusting that i had to pour it away.
I am 12dpo today so u would think if i was pregnant i would of got a bfp today so im starting to think im out for this mth. AGAIN. :-( xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Sarah,
I hope not hunnie still have everything xxxx for you.


----------



## katstar

oh hun. :hugs: i hope your not out too. 
I would be confused by all your symptoms. Weird. Xxx


----------



## caz & bob

fx sarah how is everyone are you all ready for the match xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## milosmum

Aw Sarah I hope a few more days will bring you a BFP because your signs sound so promising xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for PMA girls. AF is due tomorrow or sunday so praying she stays away. I have no hpts left now so will only be testing again if she dont show by sunday. I think she will tho, as my cramps are very af like :-( Dnt understand whats been going on with my body this cycle. It had me fooled for a while. I pray i get a suprise bfp.

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## caz & bob

its not over till she shows hun so i have my fingers crossed for you hun xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

well i just made myself a cuppa, took one sip an cnt drink it cos it tastes so weird!
this happened this morning with my coffee too... milk is well in date and i made it the same as usual... this is getting odd now. BFN's but all these symptoms... praying af stays away from me, or im worried wth is happening to me :-(

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Just went the loo and when i wiped there was a tiny bit of pink on the tissue so the witch is on her way:cry:
I cannot put myself through this anymore. I will have to accept that i am not going to get pregnant ever again. I feel so down. Had huge row with dh this morning. He is so insensitive. Maybe its best i lost our baby. The way he behaves i dont think he wants this marriage to work anyway:cry:

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

awwww hun :hugs: hope you get what you want hun xxxxxxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Sarah big hugs... Men really dont get what we go through sometimes. We are here if u need us.


----------



## katstar

oh sarah. :hugs: men don't understand the disapointment. My oh didn't when af came. You will get pregnant. You hve before and you will again. Xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hugs sarah ((()))

I know how you feel, my due date for Lucas is fastly approaching and i feel its never gonna happen i should be packing my hospital bag now and getting ready for the birth of my beautiful baby. The ironic thing it happened first month now we are onto month 5 :-(


----------



## milosmum

Sarah - big hugs from me. I am sorry to hear that your DH has not been very understanding about your disappointment this month. I am sure you will get pregnant again in the future xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls hope your all good the weather is lovely her and im just going to chill today with the oh why its fathers day xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Hi girls. Wondered if i could join. I'll tell you a wee bit bout myself...

Im 25, on cycle 6 of ttc. I had my left ovary and tube removed when i was 18 due to a cyst on my ovary. On my 3rd month of trying i got a bfp only to mc within a week. Chemical, early mc, whatever its called, it still hurt :(

So here I am in my 6th month of trying. This is the only month i havent charted of opk'd properly as i was away at begining of month and now i could be anything from 5dpo to 11dpo. Testing BFN as usual so will be looking forward to getting back to charting and BDing.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hey Sarah,

Just wanted to say are you sure its your full blown af? On the day when my af was due I had pinky CM too and assumed it was my af, so I put on a towel (TMI) and headed off to my spin class thinking all the exercise would make it hit with a vengeance. Then when I got back there was only a small spot of pinky brown CM on the towel... I then got my BFP so it must have been late implantation...

Just thought I'd throw that into the mix but if on the other hand you have got your usual af, I am really disapointed for you babe and with those symptoms, it just doesn't make sense!

Big hugs to you my lovely:hugs:

Welcome Nixilix - hope you're stay with us is a brief one and that you get your BFP very soon.

AFM, I'm in WTT limbo after my op. My first af arrived 4w5d after the operation so I'm tracking this cycle on my CBFM in prep for next month when we're officially try. I noticed on the Ectopic Trust they advise to have at least two normal periods so I figured it would be good to see if I hit straight back into my 28 day cycle... I'm CD8 at the moment and so far everything seems running to plan - although had a few twitchy pains on my tubeless right side over the past two days, not sure whether these are the (unexplained) lesions they found on my bowel (right behind the fallopian tube, which has now been removed) and whether these are giving me the pain on my bad side or whether its my ovary gearing up to mature the eggs for this cycle. 

I wonder whether these lesions on the bad side explain the pain i get around ov as I only ever get it mid way through my cycle and always on that bad side...

I guess I'll never know and that doesn't help to determine which side the egg is released on. On the cycle i got my BFP i could have sworn it came from my left hand ovary as I had a twitchy feeling that side but the scan showed the corpus lutiem on the right... I guess I'll never know.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi ladies how is everyone?

I am ovulating today so tomorrow into the 2ww, i have used nothing this month at all just know im ovulating with the pain i woke up in this morning and on cd14 so put 2 and 2 together lol... 

As much as i cant wait to get pregnant again this month im actually kinda not worried as selfish as it sounds ive been longing for a weekend away for a while now i never get it with the kids and everything ive been thro it will be nice, and when af is due (4th july) i am away on a girls weekend im so excited about it we are staying in a posh hotel and was looking foward to a good old knees up too!! lol so either way this month i wont be too bad. we will see what happens xx


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Nix  sorry for your loss and hope u get that bfp soon.

Well thanks for pma ladies but obviously by brain was tricking my body as i wanted to be pregnant so much. The:witch: got me before:cry:

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry hun hope you get one next month hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Thanks for the welcome girls :) 

I'm sorry the witch got you. I'm right behind ou I think. Very clear bfn :)!!

Have a nice day/evenin all. Xx


----------



## katstar

welcome nix. :hugs:

Hello everyone else. What a lovely weekend its been. I think that might mean i will get rain all next weekend while at the festival. 
Xx


----------



## puppymom32

Nixilix said:


> Hi girls. Wondered if i could join. I'll tell you a wee bit bout myself...
> 
> Im 25, on cycle 6 of ttc. I had my left ovary and tube removed when i was 18 due to a cyst on my ovary. On my 3rd month of trying i got a bfp only to mc within a week. Chemical, early mc, whatever its called, it still hurt :(
> 
> So here I am in my 6th month of trying. This is the only month i havent charted of opk'd properly as i was away at begining of month and now i could be anything from 5dpo to 11dpo. Testing BFN as usual so will be looking forward to getting back to charting and BDing.

Welcome Nixilix so sorry for your loss. Hope your stay here wont be too long. :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

So sorry about af, Sarah. I hope you & your dh have been able to sort things out. This ttc business can be stressful on relationships, we just have to try not to let it. You're in my heart and prayers :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Isi.

DH and I are getting on better but the ectopic and the ttc since have really dealt us a blow and i just hope we can get back to happiness soon.
AF is being a nightmare. Im in agony today.
Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry Sarah Big Hugs.


----------



## puppymom32

Shell'sAngels said:


> hi ladies how is everyone?
> 
> I am ovulating today so tomorrow into the 2ww, i have used nothing this month at all just know im ovulating with the pain i woke up in this morning and on cd14 so put 2 and 2 together lol...
> 
> As much as i cant wait to get pregnant again this month im actually kinda not worried as selfish as it sounds ive been longing for a weekend away for a while now i never get it with the kids and everything ive been thro it will be nice, and when af is due (4th july) i am away on a girls weekend im so excited about it we are staying in a posh hotel and was looking foward to a good old knees up too!! lol so either way this month i wont be too bad. we will see what happens xx


Yay for ovulation and not worrying so much this month totally ok to be selfish. :kiss:


----------



## caz & bob

yay shell i will be joining you in the next day or to i hope xxxxxx


----------



## milosmum

Welcome Nixilix - nice to have you with us but hope you don't have to stay too long til you get your BFP!

Sarah sounds like you are having a bad time of it with AF - it really is pants that she hs shown up especially after all those promising signs.

Katstar I hope you are feeling well - how is the bump coming along???

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

think i will have a + in the morning xxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0073.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## puppymom32

Looks like it caz better b getting busy.


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck for the 2ww Shells!

Good luck catching that eggie Caz 

Amy- hope u are feeling a bit better as each day passes x

Milos- I knw. I am never trusting my body again. Its obviously useless at this... :-(

Well my cramps are a little less. Feeling exhausted tho so gonna lie down and watch a movie. Im done in.

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw no how your feelin sarah hun xxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks Sarah I am just know right now that I am ovulating and feel like its all for nothing with no tubes. I hate knowing that an egg is going to waste each time now that I ovulate. I think when I go to the dr next week gonna see if I should get put on Birth Control just to stop my body from wasting eggs. There is still a 1% chance I can get pg with no tubes but that would have to be a miracle.


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls ovulated today :yipee: xxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0083.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cyclura

go get busy Caz :haha: fingers crossed this is your month. 

Amy I am so sorry you are having to go through this, adoption is something we have always had as an option for ourselves if I lost my only tube for the same reasons as you but I do think you should try a couple of rounds of IVF first just so you know you tried but you wont need more than one round as you will get a BFP first time round (PMA works wonders) 

I had our early scan today and I am due Jan 20th 2011, baby is in the right place and we saw a heartbeat. I have another scan on 13th July to check the skull but I refused the Downs testing/scans. I am happy to say I leave MW led care and go onto consultant led care as of 13th July as well to monitor me better. :happydance:


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats Cyclura that is amazing. So glad all is going well.


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls hope your all good today carnt wait for the match hope we do aw er best today xxx


----------



## Nixilix

good evening girls!

Well i got a shock this morning... got a faint line on IC. Watched the clock all day til lunch time to go out and get superdrug test and got a 2nd pink line!

So scared after early mc last time but excited too. My one ovary and tube are working their little hearts out :)

Sorry i was only here for a few days, i honestly thought it would be a LOT longer. Wishing you all the best in your journeys xxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats Nixilix please stick around and keep us updated on your journey best of luck for you and lots of sticky dust


----------



## Nixilix

awww thank you. i was going to suggest sticking around but didnt know how to suggest. xxx thank you hun, that means a lot :)


----------



## puppymom32

We are a team no matter what stage we are all in here to support and follow each other to healthy happy babies.


----------



## caz & bob

aww congrats hun h&h 9 month xxxxxxxx


----------



## milosmum

Congratulations Nixilix - all the best for the next 9 months

Cyclura - sounds like everything is going well for you and I am so pleased that the LO is in the right place!


----------



## mlyn26

I was discharged this morning following removal of my left tube last night @ 5+6 weeks due to ectopic pregnancy. I am obviously gutted and still shocked. Please can i join your group?


----------



## caz & bob

welcome mlyn you can join us were all in the same boat and all here to help each other hun sorry for your loss hun :hugs: hi to everyone :wave: xxxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Congrats Nixlix! Wishing you a beautiful pregnancy ahead. 

Welcome mlyn!

Sarah, Amy, Kat, Shell, Caz, Cupcake, everyone, hope you're all doing great!


----------



## puppymom32

mlyn26 said:


> I was discharged this morning following removal of my left tube last night @ 5+6 weeks due to ectopic pregnancy. I am obviously gutted and still shocked. Please can i join your group?

mlyn,
Welcome so sorry for your loss. I just had my final tube removed almost three weeks ago. Still recovering. This is a great group of ladies full of useful information. :hugs: Here if you need anything.


----------



## puppymom32

Isi I'm good babes how are you doing?


----------



## caz & bob

isi i am good ty think i am coming to the end of ovulation now had pain this morning in my leftside think i have pop a nice big egg there haha xxxxxx x


----------



## puppymom32

Good Luck Caz yay for poping a big egg.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hey Ladies,

Thought I'd drop by and say HI!! 

Great news Cyclura that everything is going well - really pleased for you! 
Nixlix, can't believe you're fantastic news, congratulations :)
Hey Myln - good to see you over here :flower:
Kat - hope you're enjoying Glasto and lets hope weather stays dry for you!

And hello to all my other lovely ladies amy, sarah, isi, caz, shells :hugs:

I'm right in the middle of my fertile period!! Wooo weee - just can't try this cycle which is a real shame as I so feel ready to. Have lots going on this month anyways which would make it impractical - hen do on 2nd July etc...

So here's waiting till CD1 of my next cycle which should start on 11th July if I get my usual 28 day cycle back :happydance: 

Concentrating on getting fit again in the meantime - dieting and lots of spinning so I can shed a few pounds for when I officially do get pregnant :)

Love to all x x x


----------



## puppymom32

Cupcake,
July will be here before you know it and your body will be nice and rested and ready for that sticky BFP.


----------



## Cupcake1979

puppymom32 said:


> Cupcake,
> July will be here before you know it and your body will be nice and rested and ready for that sticky BFP.

I hope so - Its my birthday in August so a lovely BFP would be fantastic!!! 

How you doing Amy? x


----------



## puppymom32

I'm good babes just trying to get a plan of action together to start saving for IVF. Feels like it will be forever before we can save up enough. I'm sure adventually it will all work out.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh my, I only just read the rest of your post, mlyn. I'm so sorry. You've come to the right place!

Glad you're doing good, Amy. And I know your IVF plan will surely be successful. I'm just recovering from a bad bug, but should have enough energy for the fertile window ahead, lol. FX!

Sounds awesome, Caz! Good luck this month!

A July :bfp: would be great, cupcake! I'm also praying for one like crazy! Good luck girl!


----------



## Cupcake1979

Amy, it will be great to start planning and positively looking at things from now on. I've heard great stories from a few friends of a friend, where it worked first time. I'm sending positive vibes your way and hope it all works itself out for you soon hun.

Isi - sorry to hear about your bug, but hopefully you'll be nice and rested up for the big OV!! 

Caz - good luck with the 2ww, everything crossed for you this month :)

Was going to ask if anyone on this thread has had a conception reading? I got one back from Jenny Renny that said i'd get my BFP in July from a June cycle and it would be a boy - which is out as we're not trying!! And then had one from Gail (Psychic 123UK). The one from Gael was amazing - it goes deeper than just a conception reading and tells you a little about your life... It was soooo true (talking about frustrations etc outside of pregnancy) - it really fitted well... Anyway she predicts an October conception with the baby due in June and it will be a girl. She also says I go on to have 2 boys and has given me March 2012 and May 2014 as the conception years...

Now I don't usually believe in this stuff, but am hooked - anything to give me some hope I will get a BFP again!!

So I've just sent off for a life reading and conception reading from Cheri but will have to wait 3 weeks for it as she is soooo swamped!!! Lol prob all us girls off here :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: cup hope they are true hun and you get them i dont believe in them my self but could be true xxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Cupcake,
I have never had one but been so tempted too. Not sure if it would work now but would still like to see what they say.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Exactly - I was feeling low about getting pregnant again and was really scared they'd come back and say they don't see any in my future!! I'm sure it must happen...

Worth a try Amy - it certainly does give you an extra bit of hope :)

Oh and when i mentioned my readings to my mum, she told me about how she saw a psychic after my nan died... He told her lots of things that were true, even names he got right and he also said her youngest child is hot headed and stubborn (that's me!!) and that he saw me getting married as he could see my mum at the wedding and that i would have at least 2 children. He mentioned nothing like this for my sister and she has a long term illness and is unable to have kids (he didn't know this).

So just makes you think huh!!!


----------



## cyclura

I had a cheri one with my DD and she was spot on, she said I would conceive on a long cycle one month but not get my BFP till the next and that I would have a girl. She went into it more but thats what I can remember.


----------



## Cupcake1979

cyclura said:


> I had a cheri one with my DD and she was spot on, she said I would conceive on a long cycle one month but not get my BFP till the next and that I would have a girl. She went into it more but thats what I can remember.

Wow thats pretty impressive Cyclura - you must have been pretty freaked out when it happened!! I'm so excited on my Cheri prediction - altho I have to wait till the 13th July as she is busy!! Will be interesting to see if it mirrors the one I got from Gail.

Cyclura - will you find out the sex of the baby when you get further along?


----------



## Cupcake1979

Oh its quiet here today!

Hope everyone is off enjoying this gorgeous weather x


----------



## cyclura

we will be this time round, DD was a surprise baby but we want to know this time (if baby cooperates) because we are moving when I am 6 months pregnant and if we are having a boy it allows me to sell/rehome all the girls baby bits we have before I move. If its a girl then I have just saved a small fortune :haha:

I only did the Cheri one as a giggle so yeah it did kinda freak me out a bit when she was really spot on, hopefully she gives you a quick reading :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxxxxxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hey girls hope everyones well xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies.
Not been around for a few days as was feeling really bad about af this cycle.
She has gone now so feeling a lot better. This cycle we will be NTNP as last wk's disappointment broke my heart and i cant go through that again.
I have a job interview in early July(entrance exam for the legal service) and i have now lost 16.5lb on my diet so concentrating on those 2 things mostly this mth 

Cyclura- Glad bubs is healthy in the right place 

Nix- CONGRATS!! Wooow that was a quick bfp!! hehe x

Amy- I am glad ur looking to the future hun. If i win the lotto i am bringing u the cash ;-)

Isi, cupcake, caz and all my other girlies- hope u are all well and good luck in the 2ww/catchin that eggie etc 

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxxxx


----------



## mlyn26

Hi girls. Hope you are all ok. Can i ask a question. On the ectopic preg trust site it says that an egg from side of no tube can actually travel down your other healthy tube. Is this right? X


----------



## Cupcake1979

mlyn26 said:


> Hi girls. Hope you are all ok. Can i ask a question. On the ectopic preg trust site it says that an egg from side of no tube can actually travel down your other healthy tube. Is this right? X

Hi Mlyn - yes I have seen that on there - its pretty rare, they suggest can happen 10-15% of the time when the egg pops on the tubeless side so always think positively about each cycle!!!

Hi Sarah, good to see you back on board. This thread has been quiet without you. Glad that af is now over and you can move onto NTNP this cycle... maybe with the pressure being off, good things will happen. Must be sooooo frustrating though hunny, especially with those great symptoms you had last time, someone out there is certainly playing a mean old game!! Here's wishing you lots of baby dust for this cycle :)

I know i'm going to have to build myself up for future cycle disapointment soon... I keep on thinking things will happen straight away, but I'm never that lucky. Just got a smiley on by digi Ov test (cd14) but we're not trying this month so I have to wait till my next cycle. Shame as I feel i'm wasting this egg but I want to give myself full recovery time and early July is pretty busy with hen parties and the like so not a good time to potentially be pregnant. Should get my af on 11th July if all goes to plan with my cycle and then its D-day waiting to OV again!!


----------



## Cupcake1979

cyclura said:


> we will be this time round, DD was a surprise baby but we want to know this time (if baby cooperates) because we are moving when I am 6 months pregnant and if we are having a boy it allows me to sell/rehome all the girls baby bits we have before I move. If its a girl then I have just saved a small fortune :haha:
> 
> I only did the Cheri one as a giggle so yeah it did kinda freak me out a bit when she was really spot on, hopefully she gives you a quick reading :thumbup:

Hey Cyclura, will be lovely to find out the sex this time round especially with the house clear out and all... Do you have a particular preference this time round?

My Cheri prediction is scheduled for the 13th of July so I have a long time to wait!!! All this waiting is doing my head in lol :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxx


----------



## mlyn26

Thanks hun. So you're waiting till next month to ttc. How long did everyone wait? I am waiting til sept which is crap. X


----------



## africaqueen

mlyn26 said:


> Thanks hun. So you're waiting till next month to ttc. How long did everyone wait? I am waiting til sept which is crap. X

We lost our jellybean in Jan this year and we followed the surgeons recommendation that we wait 3 cycles before ttc again so we started ttc again end of march. The time went fast actually and i was so devastated over losing our baby that i could not of "dealt" with getting pregnant again straight away.
We are now on our 4th cycle of ttc again. I got pregnant on the 4th cycle last time but that was with 2 tubes, so who knows... its just a waiting game.

Good luck luv xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all fine today xxxxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks Sarah love your plan for this month. 

Hi Caz hope you are well and enjoying the 2ww. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. Mel with all of me ectopics the dr made me wait 3 months each time just so my body would be healed I know it is hard but better safe than sorry. 

Cupcake, Isi, Shells hope u all r well.


----------



## caz & bob

mel i tried the month after and i am still and not going to give up until i get my baby xxxxxxx


----------



## katstar

hi girls. Well i am back after a fantastic glasto. :) just read up on pages i missed and i think i am up to date. 
Well glasto was a scorcha. The heat was unreal. With no where to go either. My feet are not my friend with the miles of walking i did and i came back with a stinky chest and cold. It was hot in the day and cold in the tent at night so i think thats why i am now ill. Well worth it though. Stevie wonder and pet shop boys were amazing. Never thought i would ever say that lol. thought I have my scan thursday. Sex time and i am so scared. Oh wants a boy pretty bad. Oh dear oh dear. Glad to see everyone is ok and welome any newbies. Xx


----------



## puppymom32

Kat 
Glad u had a wonderful time. Cant wait to find out what your are having. Rest up and take care of yourself.


----------



## caz & bob

aw glad you enjoyed it hun my brother is on his way home i thought the gorillas were rubbish xxxxxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi ladies 8dpo and the period pains are looming, just like last month, its pretty pants when you know so early your out.... and trust me i know my body too well... the month i get pregnant is the month i dont get the pains a week b4 my periods due....!!


----------



## caz & bob

your not out yet shell hun only 8dpo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Amy- thanks. I think its the best plan as il end up outta of my mind otherwise and i have a life to lead, pregnancy or no pregnancy. Glad u are ok x

Kat- glad u had a fab time! much better weather than it usually is for glasto! haha

Caz and shells- good luck with the 2ww girls. Shells, many women get af pain before finding they are pg so some PMA please ;-)

Isi and all my girls- hope ur all doin ok xxx


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Hey everyone, can I join? I'm Chellie, i'm 27 and married with one beautiful little miracle son; Arf :cloud9: We have just started ttc for our 2nd with only my right tube left. After five years of failing to get pregnant, my DH and I were referred to a consultant in sept 08. After various tests; DH had his SA done and I had a HSG scan which showed I had a distorted left tube. I had a laparoscopy in Feb 09 and it was removed because it was basically defunct. Apparantly it was a congenital malformation :shrug: We were then referred for IVF and we should have started our first cycle 21 June last year but I got my BFP May 18 and was stunned!! but ecstatic of course :happydance::happydance: 
We are now wanting to try again because we'd like them close in age and also because I'm weirdly neurotic (my hubby says :haha:) that I'm gonna lose my fertility again iykwim lol. My AF is still a bit all over the place and I'm still feeding my LO breastmilk (i exclusively express) and so I'm just doing OPKs. I suspect it's gonna take a few more months for my cycle to even out but I can't wait to be pregnant again. Wishing everybody the best of luck and sending heaps and heaps of :dust: :hugs: xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Welcome back Kat! Glad you had fun! Heard on the news a lady had a baby there and I immediately thought of you. Don't worry about the sex scan. You'll get your perfect gift. 

Hope everyone's great!


----------



## puppymom32

Welcome Chellie congrats on your little miracle. Best of Luck in getting your BFP.


----------



## milosmum

Welcome mlyn and chellie - nice to have you with us but sorry to hear you have to join us one tubers.

Glad Glastonbury went well KAt - heard some of it on radio and TV and Stevie Wonder sounded amazing - suspect the sore feet were well worth it!

As for everyone else hopw you are keeping well and waiting patiently/BDing with glee/ surviving the 2ww!

As for me - been away visiting rellies for a few days but now caught up with the emails and BnB which is good. Had a letter from the hospital at last and my recheck appointment and scan of the old ovaries is next Friday - only 10 weeks post-op but better late than never!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Ladies , remember i had all those pregnancy symptoms and then af showed? read below :-(

I had my period which arrived bang ontime on fathers day and it was the usual heavy mess it always is and lasted for the usual 5 days. I came off 4 days ago. Last night there was pink when i wiped and this morning. Very light. I had one HPT left so i used it out of fear after my ectopic in jan and i it came up positive straight away.
I am going the Dr at 11am to get referred to the early pregnancy unit to get scanned and bloods done. I am beyond terrified. My dh is miles away in work and if if this baby is ectopic i will have lost both my tubes. Please pray for me. xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw sarah hope everything is going to be fine hun xxxxxxxxx


----------



## katstar

oh sarah. I am so sorry your going through this. Can't beleive it. :( i will be praying for you so much. I hope you don't have another ectopic. Xx


----------



## puppymom32

Sarah FXXX and praying all will be ok.


----------



## puppymom32

Milosmum,
Hope you are well babes. I have my post op appt this week too not very excited bcuz I already know what they are gonna say.


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks everyone. I had a blood test at the EPAU and i am getting the results in half an hr.
If the hormone levels are high they will scan me in the morning and if they are low they will do more bloods in 2 days to see if they have doubled. Nobody seems to have a explanation as to how i can get a negative the day before "af" and then bleed for 5 days and get a positive today... i am climbing the walls here. Pray that the worst case is that i have had a natural mc and not another ectopic. Will update when i knw xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well i just called for the blood results and my levels are 371.3 which is a relief for now as when i had my ectopic last time the bloods were 5000. The midwife said that it could be one of 3 things... very, very early pregnancy, miscarriage and still showing positive due to hormones left in my body or a early ectopic. They are going to do more bloods on thursday and she said if they have dropped it points to a miscarriage, if they increase by 60% or more it normally shows a viable pregnancy and if they rise but not enough it points to another ectopic so i am left in limbo intill thursday now
She said there is no point scanning anyone intill they are showing levels of over 1000 as nothing would show on the scan.

Just praying for a miracle, although i knw its unlikely xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Babes hope and pray it just an early pregnancy. Are you having any pains at all?


----------



## africaqueen

puppymom32 said:


> Babes hope and pray it just an early pregnancy. Are you having any pains at all?

Thanks Amy. My god i am praying for that, even though i knw its not likely.
No i am having no pains. When i had "af" i had the usual af pain and bleeding. No more or less than usual. I am thinking i have probs had a mc but that would not really explain the negative the day before "af" and this positive today would it? any ideas anyone?? im going out of my mind :-(
I am sat here looking at my :bfp: and feeling very sad that yet again i cnt be happy about it. It terrifies me:cry:

xxx


----------



## puppymom32

When was the last time you tested before the BFP Like 11 days ago right?


----------



## africaqueen

puppymom32 said:


> When was the last time you tested before the BFP Like 11 days ago right?

I last tested on the 19th june, 1 day before af was due and got a negative. Not a flicker of a 2nd line... then on the 20th "af" arrived bang on time and lasted the usual 5 days... then today BFP.... wth is going on? :-(

xxx


----------



## katstar

i am clueless hun to whats going on for me to give you any answers. You had the instinct to test though hun and thats a good thing. I know your in limbo and we have all been there to know what your going though, but at least now everything that can be done, is being done. I am praying for you love. :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Sarah,
Still praying and hoping all is ok. Just to let u know my sister bleed through her entire pg and my niece will be a year old in 10 days. I know though why you are scared having been through what we have been through. I did some thinking and if you hcg was 371 today then doing the doubling every other day method it would have only been 11.5 on the 19th when u tested to low to pick up on a test. Still having hope for you. 

29- 371
27- 185.5
25- 92.75
23- 46.38
21- 23.19
19-11.59

Have you had any brown bleeding with all of my ectopics blood started out brown for a quite a few days.


----------



## africaqueen

puppymom32 said:


> Sarah,
> Still praying and hoping all is ok. Just to let u know my sister bleed through her entire pg and my niece will be a year old in 10 days. I know though why you are scared having been through what we have been through. I did some thinking and if you hcg was 371 today then doing the doubling every other day method it would have only been 11.5 on the 19th when u tested to low to pick up on a test. Still having hope for you.
> 
> 29- 371
> 27- 185.5
> 25- 92.75
> 23- 46.38
> 21- 23.19
> 19-11.59
> 
> Have you had any brown bleeding with all of my ectopics blood started out brown for a quite a few days.

Aww Amy thank u so much for working that out. If we go by that, then my HCG has hopefully been doubling and maybe it was too low to stop af... i read up on decidual bleeding before and although its rare, apparantly you can have what seems to be a full period and it can be heavy with small clots(as my norm af always is) as its when the placenta has not yet attached enough to the endo and so it sheds as it would with your period... i knw im probs grasping at straws but need all the hope i can muster intill proven otherwise. :blush: xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Praying and hoping that is what it is babes.


----------



## milosmum

Sarah - got my fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you honey - you really deserve this BFP and I really hope that in the next few days we will be able to celebrate it with you xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Oh my ive been away a few days, im so sorry your going thro all this sarah and truely pray its a bfp, it does sound very odd i can imagine you are going out of your mind too. Praying its a healthy bubba in there and like amy said some people have periods still when pregnant!!!! keep us updated xx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Awww Sarah, can't believe your news! What a scary position to be in :(

But given the fact that you'd be 5 weeks? at this point surely a HCG of 370 odd is a great sign at this point?

You're well within the suggested range at this point:

3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml
4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml
5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml
7 - 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml

For instance when I had my ectopic - at 6w2d I had a HCG level of 118 and 7w2d of 3300 - far too low for the suggested boundaries above.

Like a few of the other ladies have said I know friends that have continued to have their monthlys when preg so that could be what you're experiencing...

I'm hoping this turns out to be good news for you my lovely - you certainly deserve this :)

:hugs:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

erm shocked is a understantment, scared is the best word id used... 10dpo i got this with second urine...
https://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb203/shelleymom4/SL374226.jpg
I guess im announcing my bfp but im keeping it really quiet as i wanna go away this weekend and enjoy it! eeekkk im so scared after last time.....


----------



## africaqueen

Shells- CONGRATS!!!! I got another strong postive this morning on a FRER too. Will try post a pic later  Just praying for a sticky bean in the right place...

Oooh u must be so happy hun! pray we make it to due date club together! xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

i so hope so, im scared to get too excited right now for obvious reasons! ohhh hunni i hope its ok for you too, i just did a digital yep im pregnant!! arggghhh xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: whooooooooo 2 :bfp: s hope i will be joining you soon im testing Saturday morning xxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats Shell's that is awesome.


----------



## africaqueen

Today's BFP pic 

https://i941.photobucket.com/albums/ad257/habeeb80/036.jpg

xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

woooohhhhooo africa we can be bump buddies hehehehe xxx i darent get too excited tho i cant help but feel abit aprihensive.... got a pregnant on the digital too so that confirms it


----------



## caz & bob

thats a strong pos that sarah xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Shell'sAngels said:


> woooohhhhooo africa we can be bump buddies hehehehe xxx i darent get too excited tho i cant help but feel abit aprihensive.... got a pregnant on the digital too so that confirms it

Oh god i pray so Shells! I would be overjoyed to be told tomorrow my numbers have risen enough to be a viable uterine pregnancy. I will be putting a pregnancy ticker up if that happens:winkwink:
Will u get your bloods done next wk too, to check for rises?
According to my last af(not the one i just had) and the symptoms i had 2 wks ago, it would make me just over 5wks pregnant xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

well the last time with Lucas they didnt do the bloods just scanned me at 6 weeks.... i was abit worried by this but they said cuse ive had 3 pregnancies since my ectopic in the womb it should be ok, but i may ask them anyway to do them so i can put my mind at rest!! i will have a scan at 6 weeks like last time x


----------



## africaqueen

Yeah they told me if my numbers rise to 1000 or above, then they will scan me. If they drop, its a mc so they wont then. Pray they rise and rise! if they rise a little thats a cause for concern for a ectopic apparantly, but with my last ectopic at 6wks my levels were near 4000... so obviously they didnt rise slowly... i dnt knw. Questions running through my mind and every scenario under the sun. Roll on tomorrow! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

fx hun they are ok xxxxxxxx


----------



## katstar

sarah that is a strong line. :) shells congrats hun. At 10 dpo too. I sure hope and i am going to pray for you both. :hugs: xx


----------



## redhead31

Well, I go away for a few days and can't believe everything that has happened while I've not been here. It is never dull on the one tubers thread!

Shells & Africa - good luck to you both. I would love love love to see a positive result on a pregnancy test but I know that when that does happen I will also be worried about what happens next. Good luck to both of you.

Caz - good luck with your testing on Saturday, lets hope that Africa & Shells's magic rubs off on the rest of us and that you get a bfp soon.

Puppymom - what a shock for you, you really have been through it with this TTCing :hugs: Its such a shame that for pretty much all of us what we thought would be a fun, exciting experience has turned out to be a big pile of poo (and that is putting it nicely!). I hope you are doing ok. I've seen a lot of success from IVF and you are the same age as me and its something I would never rule out doing.

Well, I'm on my first cycle of clomid and I think it is going ok as my fertility monitor registered a 'high fertility' this morning. Now all I have to do is get my tired, stressed DH in the mood!!


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks Red best of luck with the clomid.


----------



## africaqueen

Just read this on a website... :-(

Can You Have Your Period and Still Be Pregnant

Can you have your period and still be pregnant? Dr. Peter H. R. Roberts answers the question by reminding us of how the menstrual cycle works. Dr. Roberts is the medical director of obstetrics and gynecology at Providence Portland Medical Center and he provides valuable insight into the topic.

Basically, the developing fetus needs the blood and nutrients in the uterus as it grows. If the egg is fertilized, it attaches to the lining, which can result in some pink or brown spotting in some cases. If the egg isn&#8217;t fertilized, it is released along with the rest of the lining in the menstrual cycle. It is highly unlikely that you would have a period while you are pregnant because the lining is the embryo&#8217;s home.

In cases of ectopic pregnancies, the egg does not attach properly to the lining, making it possible to have a period. This seems to be the only circumstance in which you have a period while you are pregnant because the embryo is not attached to the lining that makes up the menstrual cycle.


----------



## puppymom32

Sarah,
I think the dr is wrong. Like I said my sister had quite a few periods during her pregnancy. Including clots and all. They told her several times she was losing the baby but they would scan her and all would be fine. It wasnt just a little bit of bleeding it was a lot.


----------



## africaqueen

puppymom32 said:


> Sarah,
> I think the dr is wrong. Like I said my sister had quite a few periods during her pregnancy. Including clots and all. They told her several times she was losing the baby but they would scan her and all would be fine. It wasnt just a little bit of bleeding it was a lot.

It was clotty too? cos when i bled it was clotty like it always is when i get af... i am just so praying that we have a miracle bean that is safe in my womb. I am going to be very sad if i have had a MC but devastated if its another tubal... but nobody knws that more than u Amy :-(

I keep thinking if my hcg was so low that i couldnt get a BFP when i tested the day before "af" then it cnt be a good sign as hcg is usually very slow rising with a ectopic isnt it? but saying that with my last one i was near 4000 at 6wks pregnant... all the info is so conflicting! i just hope we get some answers tomorrow and i pray they are positive ones.

Thanks hun xxx


----------



## puppymom32

I think with ectopics it is more that the numbers arent doubling like they should they can still be high and not double. So I think tomorrow will give you a much better indication of what is going on. Praying really hard they are fabulous.

With this last ectopic my number didnt double at first but then started to double at the end. So I think each case is different. Please dont worry just because u feel they are low each pg is different. Are you having anymore bleeding?


----------



## milosmum

Oh I am loving all these pink lines today!!!

Shells - huge congratulations I hope you continue to feel well and get a good scan at 6 weeks

Sarah - still got my fingers and toes crossed for you (made work today a little tricky!) and really hope that your numbers/scan tomorrow are all positive. 

Going to be very jealous if you two get to become bump buddies togetheR!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

puppymom32 said:


> I think with ectopics it is more that the numbers arent doubling like they should they can still be high and not double. So I think tomorrow will give you a much better indication of what is going on. Praying really hard they are fabulous.
> 
> With this last ectopic my number didnt double at first but then started to double at the end. So I think each case is different. Please dont worry just because u feel they are low each pg is different. Are you having anymore bleeding?

No Amy i am not bleeding anymore. I feel fine, other than being exhausted and feeling nauseous on and off. I pray tomorrow finally gives me some hope.
Thank u for being positive for me xxx


----------



## puppymom32

I think not bleeding now and still getting nice pink lines is a good indication. With all my ectopics and MC I didnt stop bleeding until the pregnancy was completely gone.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

WOW!!! WOW!!! WOW!!!! I am beyond thrilled, Sarah :hugs:. By God's grace, the baby is exactly where it should be! I can't wait for you to put up that ticker :hugs:. Wow!!!! God is really awesome!! That is a miracle baby for sure!!! And stop reading all that nonsense on the internet. Just stay calm and await the results from the hospital. You and your baby will be fine :hugs:

Shells.....CONGRATS!!!!!!!! Awesome!! Gosh, there has been a :bfp: explosion over here. Caz...you're next :winkwink:

As for me, I am 99.99% sure I ovulated from my bad side this cycle....so I'm taking myself out to avoid any heartbreak in 2 weeks. I'm also considering a break and then IUI later in the year, after vacation. I discovered a more specialised FS yesterday. My current doctor is great and will always be my Gynae, but I just feel the need for more specialised help now.

Amy, Cupcake, Milosmum, everyone.....hope you all are doing great!!


----------



## africaqueen

Isi!! I have missed u!! welcome back xx
I am soooo nervous today i cnt tell you. I am going for my blood test at 12 and will knw by 4pm what we are dealing with hopefully. It is just a waiting game now.
When i wipe now there is no pink at all and i have no pain etc. I had no pain with my ectopic but i did keep spotting pink intill my surgery so praying the fact iv stopped spotting is a good sign... PLEASE GOD xxx


----------



## chickchock

Hi everyone. Thanks to everyone who replied to my thread about my ecoptic pregnancy, for which I had the pregnancy and my right tube removed on Monday.

Please can i ask some questions for those of you who have had a laparoscopy to remove the tube- how long was your recovery time? How much bleeding did you have and was it just blood or is it normal to have some clots and strange gunky stuff coming out too? How long did this bleeding last? WHen did the swelling in your abdomen go down? When did the pain from the suregry stop? When did the wounds heal from where they did the surgery? Did you have a follow up appointment/ check up and if so when?

As you can see I have lots of questions! 

We aren't going to ttc again until the end of next year. Dh is due to go to Afghan next spring and whereas before I would have been fine being pregnant while he was away I don't want to go through this again and the stress will be too much, so we will wait til he's home end of next year to start ttc again. This might mean no baby for us until 2012/ 2013 or even longer depending how long it will take to conceive, which would also mean a large age gap between our DD and the next one, but really I don't want any stresses so I think this is the best way.

Thanks x


----------



## caz & bob

the swelling should go down in a cuople of days hun it took a couple weeks for the bleed to stop xxxxxx


----------



## cyclura

Hello ladies, I just wanted to jump in before work quickly, 

welcome to all the new ladies :hugs: you will get all the support and help you need here, there is a wealth of knowledge in this thread. 

Congrats to Shell and Sarah :happydance: I hope you both have a very very H&H 9 months

Sarah: you see my DD in my avatar? she was a "bleed nearly all the way through" pregnancy. I had a big bleed when my period was due and I thought I had lost the baby before she even had a chance to grow. I rang the quack and got booked in for a D&C for 6 weeks. The EPU scanned me to make sure she had not naturally miscarried and would you believe they found her heartbeat. If they had not scanned me she would not be here as they would of done a D&C without knowing. 

I bled alot and we never found out why, I was on night time maxi pads nearly all the way through so do not let the Dr that said only ectopic pregnancies bleed scare you, its just not true. I dearly hope your LO is fine and the bleed is just some unexplained bleed like mine. :hugs: let us know how you get on


----------



## puppymom32

Welcome Chick so sorry for your loss. I just had my tube removed 4 weeks ago tomorrow. 

Please can i ask some questions for those of you who have had a laparoscopy to remove the tube- how long was your recovery time? I was back to work 5 days after surgery able to drive a car and move around. 
How much bleeding did you have and was it just blood or is it normal to have some clots and strange gunky stuff coming out too? My bleeding had the clots and all that too dr said it was the uterus shedding where it had gotten so thick from the pregnancy. 
How long did this bleeding last? Bleeding for me last like 2 weeks after the surgery. 
WHen did the swelling in your abdomen go down? like a week after
When did the pain from the suregry stop? Within like 3 days but I still get little nigs of pain here and there 
When did the wounds heal from where they did the surgery? I would say about 2 weeks
Did you have a follow up appointment/ check up and if so when? I have mine next week but am in the US and they like to do it a month after the surgery. 

Please let us know if you have any other questions.


----------



## africaqueen

Ok ladies, Just got today's levels in and they were 371.3 2 days ago and today they are at 682!! The midwife said "usually" this points to a uterine pregnancy although we wont know for sure intill i get scanned on wed morning. I am a bit nervous about having to wait almost a wk but the midwife said judging by the results today she has no cause for worry, but should i have any blood loss, pain etc to call them. OMG I appear to be pregnant after a full af ladies!!!! I am in complete and total shock! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

awwwwwww :yipee::yipee: xxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Sarah,
That is great news. Are they going to do any more bloods or just leave it until next week for the scan? I am so happy for you.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Yay Sarah fab news!!!!


----------



## africaqueen

puppymom32 said:


> Sarah,
> That is great news. Are they going to do any more bloods or just leave it until next week for the scan? I am so happy for you.

They said they are satisfied enough with the increase to just wait intill wed for the scan now. Does that sound right to u ?? Surely if it was ectopic i would not have such a good rise in 2 days?? aaahhh il be crazy by wed! lol

xxx


----------



## cyclura

OMG :happydance::happydance::happydance: thats such a good rise, they say you roughly double in 24-48 hours and thats what you have done so I would say thats good yeah :thumbup: .


----------



## milosmum

Woop woop Great news Sarah - you have just put a huge grin on my face after a long day at work!!!

Can't imagine they would leave your scan for a week if they were worried about you - so TRY to relax and enjoy your weekend with bubs nestling into the right spot!


----------



## puppymom32

africaqueen said:


> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah,
> That is great news. Are they going to do any more bloods or just leave it until next week for the scan? I am so happy for you.
> 
> They said they are satisfied enough with the increase to just wait intill wed for the scan now. Does that sound right to u ?? Surely if it was ectopic i would not have such a good rise in 2 days?? aaahhh il be crazy by wed! lol
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


I think your rise is perfect they like to see it double every 2-3 days. and if they are doing it on the second day then they like to see a 60% increase so you are way way above that. Try not and worry yourself. Wed will be here before you know it. :happydance::hugs:


----------



## milosmum

Hey Chickchock - sorry to hear about your loss. I am in the UK and had my EP and laparoscopy 9 weeks ago now. I did seem to ecover from the op quickly but here are my answers to your questions.

Please can i ask some questions for those of you who have had a laparoscopy to remove the tube- how long was your recovery time? I was back at work 10 days post-op and I have a physical on my feet all day job with lifting driving etc.
How much bleeding did you have and was it just blood or is it normal to have some clots and strange gunky stuff coming out too? I had clots and tissue and blood for about 1 week post op but it got less every day.
How long did this bleeding last? 1 week as above
WHen did the swelling in your abdomen go down? This was my problem I felt swollen and bloated for a good 2-3 weeks. In fact the shoulder tip pain from the gas in my abdo was more of a problem post-op than the pain in my wounds. it took atleast 7-10 days for the shoulder tip pain to go away and as I said 2-3 weeks for my bloating to go away (and my jeans to do up again!) My nurses advised peppermints and peppermint cordial in hot water drinks to help reduce the gassy feeling. 
When did the pain from the suregry stop? My wounds were barely sore after 5 days but as I said my shoulders were sore for longer. HAd occasional twinges in my wonds for a couple of weeks but not properly sore after about 5 days.
When did the wounds heal from where they did the surgery? All healed up by 2 weeks - the belly button one took the longest and was the most uncomfotable of them all!
Did you have a follow up appointment/ check up and if so when? I was told I would not have a check up post op if I had only had my Ectopic - I only have a post op appointment cause they drained an ovarian cyst at the same time and they want to check that again with a scan.

Hope that helps and sorry for rambling! 

Hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## katstar

yey sarah that is good news. I am so happy for you. 
I had my scan today and were on team blue ladies. I am over the moon. Everything was healthy and he has long legs. Just like his dad. Xx


----------



## puppymom32

Thats great Kat so happy for team Blue!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

THAT IS AWESOME NEWS, SARAH :hugs:. So so so so very happy for you!!!!! Congrats hun!

Wow, a boy!! Kat, that's awesome!!! Congrats!


----------



## caz & bob

aww team blue hun xxxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Kat- awww congrats on being on team blue!! glad all went well. Can we see a pic? ;-)

Isi- i am just sooo nervous tho! i feel really happy but then pull myself back frm sheer joy and i get scared again... pray wed comes fast an we get to see bubs in the right place.
Pray u get that BFP soon too!

xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Sarah! And try not to be scared. You already have the beginnings of a miracle. I'm sure this can only have a happy ending! I'll bet your DH is over the moon!!


----------



## africaqueen

Isi Buttercup said:


> Thanks Sarah! And try not to be scared. You already have the beginnings of a miracle. I'm sure this can only have a happy ending! I'll bet your DH is over the moon!!

Aww thx Isi:hugs: my dh is a lot calmer now he knows its unlikely to be tubal but he said he cnt feel happy intill he knows the scan is all ok. I understand him on that one, cos i feel the same.

I am just so worried that maybe i am in the few percent that can be having a tubal and still get hcg that doubles over 48 hrs... i am scared that by wed it would be too late to save my tube if that was the case:blush:

I sooo wanna be happy but fear outweighs it... xxx


----------



## caz & bob

sarah what hospital do you go because i go to whiston and they say to me as soon has i have a :bfp: i have to go straight in and they will give me an internal scan xxxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

caz & bob said:


> sarah what hospital do you go because i go to whiston and they say to me as soon has i have a :bfp: i have to go straight in and they will give me an internal scan xxxxxxx

I go to wirral hospital Caz. They said they will never scan before the blood level reaches at least over 1000 as nothing can be seen before then so it would be pointless. I worked out before that by monday i would be well over that if my bloods keep doubling so cnt understand why wait till wed for a scan... they want to wait long enough to actually see the baby i think.
If i start panicking, i might go liverpool womens and see what they say xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

im off to the docs 2moro to get this confirmed, also have a swob - yuk, horrible feeling i may have a infection which panics me!! then wait for a internal scan next week hopefully! x


----------



## caz & bob

ye i would i see my fs there they are brill i would phone them in he morning if i were you and just explain your a bit frightened last time i got court i went straight to whiston and they did an internal and als we seen was a sack but nothing else xxxx


----------



## katstar

sarah i will post pic tomorrow hun. :) 
My hospital would not scan me till levels over 1000 either. Actually both rotherham and barnsley don't. I am sure you will be fine sarah. If they were concerned they would have had you in monday. Like you said, their making sure. I think you have a good team there taking care of you. Xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Good Luck tomorrow shell's. How far along are you? Hope its not an infection. 

Sarah all will be well I have a feeling. If u get any type of pain I would go immediately to the dr. I know u said u didnt have pain before but I think as long as u arent bleeding and no pain then u should be fine.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

im only 4 weeks 2moro!! its very early days, hope everything goes ok this time i truely do x


----------



## africaqueen

Amy- i guess u are right and im glad u have a good feeling for me. I am just so nervous and guess i will be intill the scan and then if all is well for a further 8mths! lol.
I just feel so lucky and worry its too good to be true, but i am determined to enjoy every second and not to stress about the "if's" 

Kat- glad your area says the same! was starting to worry! lol. I understand now really that it is not going to reassure me to scan me so early when they would not see anything either way, so il just monitor myself closely and pray i get through to wed with my sanity in tact! haha

Shells- oooh we are probs due around the same time, give or take a wk. Good luck!
praying for sticky beans for us xxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Wow - don't stop by for 2 days and look at all the news!

Fantastic blood results Sarah - its certainly looking v good - hope your scan goes well!

Shell's congrats on bubs too!! Nice one :)

Kat congrats on your little boy, what a perfect little family with one of each :cloud9:


----------



## milosmum

It is he same up here Sarah they won't scan til your levels are over 1000. Actually I have had a letter through in the post from my hospital saying that if I do get pregnant again I have to be referred for a scan at 6 weeks - so it could be a bit of a wait and worry til we get to 6 weeks next tome round!
Also loving your new signature - March is a lovely time to become a mummy xxx

Kat - great news on your blue bump, what does your daughter think about having a little brother?


----------



## africaqueen

Good morning girls.
Well day 1 of waiting and im going gaga already! lol. I have a huge wave of sickness this morning but it passed within 10 mins. 

Hope u girls in the 2ww are surviving and hope that u are doin ok Shells ;-)

Hope u girls dnt mind me staying around here? just not confident intill we have the scan xxx


----------



## chickchock

milosmum said:


> Hey Chickchock - sorry to hear about your loss. I am in the UK and had my EP and laparoscopy 9 weeks ago now. I did seem to ecover from the op quickly but here are my answers to your questions.
> 
> Please can i ask some questions for those of you who have had a laparoscopy to remove the tube- how long was your recovery time? I was back at work 10 days post-op and I have a physical on my feet all day job with lifting driving etc.
> How much bleeding did you have and was it just blood or is it normal to have some clots and strange gunky stuff coming out too? I had clots and tissue and blood for about 1 week post op but it got less every day.
> How long did this bleeding last? 1 week as above
> WHen did the swelling in your abdomen go down? This was my problem I felt swollen and bloated for a good 2-3 weeks. In fact the shoulder tip pain from the gas in my abdo was more of a problem post-op than the pain in my wounds. it took atleast 7-10 days for the shoulder tip pain to go away and as I said 2-3 weeks for my bloating to go away (and my jeans to do up again!) My nurses advised peppermints and peppermint cordial in hot water drinks to help reduce the gassy feeling.
> When did the pain from the suregry stop? My wounds were barely sore after 5 days but as I said my shoulders were sore for longer. HAd occasional twinges in my wonds for a couple of weeks but not properly sore after about 5 days.
> When did the wounds heal from where they did the surgery? All healed up by 2 weeks - the belly button one took the longest and was the most uncomfotable of them all!
> Did you have a follow up appointment/ check up and if so when? I was told I would not have a check up post op if I had only had my Ectopic - I only have a post op appointment cause they drained an ovarian cyst at the same time and they want to check that again with a scan.
> 
> Hope that helps and sorry for rambling!
> 
> Hope you feel better soon xxx

Thank you so so much for this, I really really appreciate it as I just don't know anyone else who has gone through this (apart from my Mum but that was 40 years ago and it was all didfferent back then, besides she doesn't remember most of it).

I'm actually feeling a bit better today physically, I'm more up and about than I have been, and I've taken the dressings off and had a look at the incision sites, which are tiny! I'm glad i have no large holes as I get a bit queezy at the sight of blood/ guts. 

Thank you for describing what the bleeding has been like for you, I have had some bodily tissue come out which completely terrified me but reading that you had the same has reassured me. 

It's lovely to read on here about people's BFP's and positive experiences post ectopic, I hope to be able to add some good news in a year or two's time. We won't be ttc until the end of next year, as I said on my other thread my DH is going on tour to Afghan next year, and to be pregnant while he is away for 6 months would be too much stress for me now I think. We will wait until that is all out of the way so we can concentrate on having a (fingers crossed) stress free pregnancy.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi guys

Been to the docs and got it all confirmed, i have my first lot of hcg bloods being done monday and some on the weds to check there doubling, i am however having trouble with a early scan date, they cant get me in till the 28th july i will be 8 weeks by then so i said i wasnt that happy i wanted one sooner cuse i only have one precious tube even tho the bloods is a good indicator i want one earlier. The main reason for this problem with scanning is, the gynea ward i normally go on as some of you know i recieved appolling treatment when i lost Lucas and i didnt want to return to that ward so i requested the radiology do it. And they agreed but this is the only issue with dates!! worse case scenario i will just for my safetly bite the bullet and go back onto the other ward but i even have a complaint against them ongoing at the moment so really feel sick to the stomach thinkin of going back up there. Fingers crossed ive left it with my doctor to try and sort out.
Also had a swob done due to some odd coloured discharge (sorry tmi) as dont wanna risk a infection in early pregnancy. she said my cervix was high and tightly closed so i guess thats a good sign x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope you are all doing ok well just got my super drugs test for the morning will up date you all whooop xxxxxxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Good Luck Caz.


----------



## katstar

good luck caz. Fingers crossed for you. 
Milos mum. Both my daughter and my oh's daughter (aged 6 and 5) both wanted a brother. They are over the moon. They both have a sister each fro m their other parent so they are very happy. We are trying to pick a name and i think we are doing rubbish lol. 

Sarah. You have acount down for scan. Day 1 and only 5 to go. It will fly. And like amy said, pain or bleeding, get straight in.

Shells i had funny coloured discharge with this baby early on. From 4 to about 8 weeks. I did not have infection and they said it was just hormone reactions on my cervix. Lets hope yours is just this.

Hello to everyone else. Xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Shells- Woohooo its all offical for u! hope your numbers are fab on the bloods and that u manage to get a earlier scan date!

Caz- Best of luck for tomorrow hun! sending u a ton of positive vibes x

Kat- i may try an push for a scan for monday, as very, very rarely a ectopic can show hcg rates that double normally in 13% of cases according to a website i looked at...
As long as hcg levels are under 3000 in a ectopic, it can be treated with medical management and the tube saved, so i just cannot allow the slightest chance of this happening and im going to push for a scan on mon, before the levels go higher, just incase god forbid, thats what we are dealing with. I surely hope not, but rather be safe than sorry.

I was almost sick twice today and i have slept this afternoon so good signs so far 

xxx


----------



## katstar

Sarah agree. Just to put your mind at ease and also like you said give your tube the best possible chance. Push as much as you can. You may need to tell a little white lie and say you have had spotting. they would scan you then. i think. 
Your symptoms are good though. I was only sick a couple of times with this pregnancy. felt sick more than actually being sick. But the tiredness got me more than anything. 

xxx


----------



## mlyn26

AQ push for that scan hunny. I am hoping that baby is snug in your womb but like you said just incase you dont want to lose your other tube. Gosh it is so much more scary after ectopic but i am feeling so inspired by this happy news. I am thinking of you and hoping beyond hope for you x


----------



## katstar

Hi girls.

Hope your all ok on this lovely saturday. xx

I have a pic from my 20 weeks scan. Our little man. 

https://img33.imageshack.us/img33/8949/legsstretched.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img249.imageshack.us/img249/4433/withfeetb.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

OMG Kat those pics are BEAUTIFUL!! 
I am allowing myself to get a lil excited about the prospect of seeing our lil bean on the scan now. They are closed over the wkend so gonna call them on mon after my exam 

Congrats on havin a lil boy! u must be soo excited xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls got a bfn on a superdrugs test and i done an ic 2 nd wee and i have a very very faint line cam carnt pic it up so going to teat again in the morning let you all no xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck Caz and remember its very early hun. Look how long it took for my BFP! lol

lots of bfp vibes comin ur way hun xxx


----------



## redhead31

caz & bob said:


> hi girls got a bfn on a superdrugs test and i done an ic 2 nd wee and i have a very very faint line cam carnt pic it up so going to teat again in the morning let you all no xxxxx

Wow Caz - it would be great if we had another BFP - good luck with the test.

Sarah, congratulations - I had a feeling it would be ok. I hope your scan goes ok but your levels are looking good so I wouldn't worry, although I know that is easier said than done. Just sit tight til your levels reach 1,000 as the last thing you would want is to go for an early scan before they can see it properly and if they say they can't see anything then that will just throw you into a panic (that happened to my sis last time she was preg, I was so worried for her but a few days later they saw a sac and then a few days after that they were able to make out the baby on the scan). I would have no qualms about lying about spotting to get in for that scan - it is your health after all that is the most important thing :hugs:

Well, I'm on day 18 of my cycle and monitor is still showing high fertility - so I'm just waiting for the peak fertility and then I know I've ovulated. Girls,I have to say I'm findging this TTC to be just boring boring boring. I've been TTCing for two years now and have to say it is the most dull, draining, sad experience I have ever had. Sorry to bring a downer into the one tubers, which is a really happy place at the moment, but to be honest I would do anything just to see a line on a pregnancy test, just so it would break the monotony of it all. At least then I would be getting excited, or nervous, or both - I don't know, I just want SOMETHING to happen!!! :sadangel:


----------



## africaqueen

Aww Red im sorry u are feeling so down :-(
I knw exactly how despondent and sad u feel, as i ttc for 4yrs with my ex partner and it was soul destroying. With my dh we ttc for 3 mths and got pregnant with our angel jellybean and then we had to wait 3 cycles after my surgery and this time around it has taken 3mths again. It WILL happen. If it can happen for me, it can happen for u.
I just pray we get a happy outcome this time. Its terrifying to be pregnant again after a ectopic. I just want to be able to celebrate this lil beanie of ours and not be in this limbo. roll on that scan! 

Caz- Did u test again hun? 

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Shells- when are u joining us in march mummies?? ;-)

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls done it no line so waiting till wednesday to se if :af: shows xxxxx


----------



## katstar

Hi girls.

Sarah, yes i am soooo excited. It will be lovely to have a boy. Ricky only has one nephew and then all nieces and i am the same. 1 nephew and 4 neices. Both our parents are very excited to have another grandson on the way. But my oh's dad is more chuffed than anyone. We are having fun at the moment picking a name. So far we have lucas and thats it. don't know if we are 100% on that name yet but will see. We have 19 weeks to choose yet.

I think you should feel a little excited. It will relax you more than worry will. Like both me and red said, if you need to say you had some spotting to get the scan, then do it. Saying that though, i have just seen your ticker and they may not see anything at 6 weeks so i suppose you will have to think about that and weigh things up. 

Red - sorry to hear you have lost your pma. :( I have never been in your situation to be ttc for so long so i can't comment on how it feels. I hope you get some pma back soon. I was told once that that if you tell your self that YOU WILL and YOU CAN get pregnant, relax, then it will happen. I thought this all the time ( i am going to get pregnant, i am going to get pregnant, i am going to get pregnant) and it just happened. You have been pregnant before so it will happen again. Plus try to have fun :sex: bet you have heard this loads. I hope you get your bfp soon. xx

Caz, wow - looking good hun. Yes leave it a couple more days. I always tested with 2nd morning urine. I do not know why but i always got better results or stronger lines than the 1st morning wee. When you testing again?

Hope everyone else is ok. xxx


----------



## caz & bob

not now waiting to see if :af: show wensday xxxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Caz- hope the witch stays away hun and u get that BFP!

Kat- my hcg was near 700 on thursday so by tomorrow if its increased as it should of, it will be over 2000 and the midwife said once hcg exceeds 1000 a sac can be seen, even if nothing else. That will calm me enough, just to see empty tubes and a nice lil sac in my womb ;-) a heartbeat would be a added bonus but signs of life will give me a lot of hope.
Just hope i manage to get in tomorrow... i called a private clinic and they could fit me in for £60 but they dnt do internal scans and she said sometimes they cnt see anything at 6wks so best to get a internal scan at the EPAU. I am honestly going out of my mind here and im alone cos dh works away and time is dragging along!! 

Girls- Just for reference, do any of u remember what your hcg levels were with your ectopics and the doubling times etc?? xxx


----------



## caz & bob

carnt help there hun carnt remember xxxxx


----------



## redhead31

africaqueen said:


> Caz- hope the witch stays away hun and u get that BFP!
> 
> Kat- my hcg was near 700 on thursday so by tomorrow if its increased as it should of, it will be over 2000 and the midwife said once hcg exceeds 1000 a sac can be seen, even if nothing else. That will calm me enough, just to see empty tubes and a nice lil sac in my womb ;-) a heartbeat would be a added bonus but signs of life will give me a lot of hope.
> Just hope i manage to get in tomorrow... i called a private clinic and they could fit me in for £60 but they dnt do internal scans and she said sometimes they cnt see anything at 6wks so best to get a internal scan at the EPAU. I am honestly going out of my mind here and im alone cos dh works away and time is dragging along!!
> 
> Girls- Just for reference, do any of u remember what your hcg levels were with your ectopics and the doubling times etc?? xxx

Sarah, I just had one blood test at what I thought was around eight weeks and hcgs were at around 12,000. You are doing well at getting through the wait - you have got through the weekend, just another two more days and then you can start preparing for Wednesday. Try not to worry - I'm sure everything is going to be ok. Thanks for being so supportive - I know everyone gets down from time but its still nice to have people on this site to chat to who you know have been there too.

Caz - fx your AF doesn't show - I'm sending some babydust your way :dust:

Kat - it is lovely to hear you are getting a boy, how exciting - obviously your PMA does work as it was what you wanted. Thanks for the supportive words and I know it is best to think positively. Now I'm on the clomid it does feel like a fresh start so I will try your 'Iam going to get pregnant' mantra - I will say it in the car to myself on the way to work tomorrow morning.

Well I have had a few twinges today on both sides - a bit like period pains at times and then proper twinges at other times. Oh I hope I see a peak fertility reading tomorrow although a few people have said they ovulated at strange times of the month so I shouldn't rule out having ovulated at beginning of cycle and right at end (I'm sure you will agree with me sarah..)

Chat to you all soon girls.... (I'm going to get pregnant, I'm going to get pregnant, I'm going to get pregnant..............)


----------



## katstar

sarah my first ectopic was not monitered as i did not know. I only know it was 6000 at 6+3.

My 2nd was 244 at 4+1, 272 at 4+4 and 373 at 4+6. Hope this helps.
Try not to worry. I would wait for internal at epau. I had scan at externally around your dates and they saw a blob in my womb. Moved internally and saw sac with yoke measuring 6 weeks. Internal are best. 

Red - say it in the car, in your head and hoovering the house. Also with a smile in your face :) 

Caz i am hoping the best for you hun. Bfp here we come. :) xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi girls

Just got back from a lovely weekend away with the girls.

Took another cb digital and got my 2-3 weeks now, im due on today!! and got my 1-2 weeks weds so im hoping thats a good sign of good hcg in there... fingers crossed!!


----------



## caz & bob

fx shell xxx


----------



## africaqueen

FX Shells, but all sounding fab so far ;-)
I am reaching fever pitch now. I am terrified of getting bad news.
I want this lil bean more than anything on earth xxx


----------



## katstar

shells looking good. Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.
Quick update- the epau would no way scan me today as they are booked solid. So i am having my scan at 9.15am tomorrow instead of wed. At least its sooner than wed but i am still disappointed its not today :-( I have my entrance exam at 10am today for the job im going for, so i will concentrate on that for now.

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

good luck 2moro Sarah xxx im hoping everything will b just fine

Off for my first lot of bloods shortly. Have you worked out your due date sarah? xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all good luck for tomoz sarah xxxxxxxx


----------



## onewish

hello lovelys hope ur all ok iv not had chance to post anything but iv been watching when i can, well congrats on the new bfp seems thing are looking up! hopefully!
well i wish i cud tell you aanything on my side but still nothing in on my 5th cycle of clomid iv got one more july till august then nothing till i go bk to hospital in september which seems ages off but iv resigned to the fact im not going to get pregnant now but i still give it a good go this month but at least my cycle getting regular between 26/28 and i can feel my ov bout day 14,15 so i dont really know whats going wrong.

o yeah one day i was feeling quite down and decided to pay for a jenny renny reading

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of October from a cycle that begins in September. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of June 2011 - specific reference to the 28th and July 6 2011.

im hoping this is somthing to do with me going bk to hospital on 14th sept????

well im gonna try stick around and catch up with my reading proper

x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Shell'sAngels said:


> good luck 2moro Sarah xxx im hoping everything will b just fine
> 
> Off for my first lot of bloods shortly. Have you worked out your due date sarah? xx

I have worked out my edd to be 1st march  With the strange start to this pregnancy tho, i dnt knw if that is accurate... seems to be, judging by my dates and the hcg levels... time will tell! Just praying with all my heart that we get to see a sign of bubs safe tomorrow.
Good luck with your bloods 

Onewish- i hope the clomid works for u and u dnt need to have any further treatment. Sending a ton of bfp vibes your way xxx


----------



## onewish

[/QUOTE]I have worked out my edd to be 1st march  With the strange start to this pregnancy tho, i dnt knw if that is accurate... seems to be, judging by my dates and the hcg levels... time will tell! Just praying with all my heart that we get to see a sign of bubs safe tomorrow.
Good luck with your bloods 

Onewish- i hope the clomid works for u and u dnt need to have any further treatment. Sending a ton of bfp vibes your way xxx[/QUOTE]

thank you hun and congrats iv been reading up on ur bfp and like you sed you really have had a strange start an a surprise but its brillant!!!!:happydance:

given me hope feeling better bout this cycle now
i will be on hear tomoz for your update if thats ok can wait!! :hugs:

x x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck tomorrow, Sarah :hugs:

I have my fx for you, Caz!

Sounds awesome, Shell's!!!! Congrats again!!

Amy, Kat, Cupcake, Milosmum....everyone...hope you're all doing great.

Even though I'm not sure from which side I ovulated, I've decided to just give this cycle a shot. So I'm in my 2ww now :coffee:. I'm going to try not to symptom spot....just take it with a pinch of salt really. We'll see how it plays out.


----------



## katstar

oh glad you got it sooner sarah. Not long now so lets hope some anxiety will disapear. Fx for you. Xx

Fx for you caz. Witch stay away. Xx

One wish, sounds like you have lost your pma too. I hope your reading becomes true for you. Xx

Isi, good luck hun and keep busy. Xx

Love to everyone else. Xx


----------



## redhead31

OMG - look at my Jenny Renny reading that has come through today - this is going to give me some serious PMA:

Looks like this is your cycle because July is shown for a BFP and given where you're cycle is at the moment (starting the mid of June) that would land you next cycle to start (averaging) mid July. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 26th and 21st.

Oh, how I would love it if it came true. Sarah, good luck for tomorrow morning :hugs:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

redhead fingers crossed shes right for you! - How exciting!!

Hope everyones well xxx


----------



## caz & bob

i was going to have one of them done but dont no tbh if they are true xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for good luck wishes girls.
Red- i hope that prediction comes true for u and u can join us in 1st tri ;-)
Isi- Love your attitude this cycle. U might get a suprise ;-) fx for u big time!
Glad everyone else is doing ok 

Well in 12hrs time i will knw what is what. I am completely and utterly terrified and excited beyond belief, all at once. Very strange feeling to feel both emotions so much.

I pray so hard that we have our miracle xxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Been massively busy with work lately so haven't had the chance to log on and catch up with you all...

Just wanted to wish Sarah the best of luck tomorrow - I hope beanie is nice n snuggly in your womb :)

I'll be crossing everything for you...

Good luck Caz with the testing!

Certainly sounds like good news for you Shells, you're levels look v promising indeed!

Isi - best of luck honey for your 2ww. Hope your July cycle brings you fantastic news!!

I'm currently waiting for my 2nd "normal" af to show after op - I'm officially 8 weeks post op tomorrow and if she has regulated she'll be due Sunday (28days). I'm then going to try from then and see what happens. 

Hope everyone else is ok out there. Love to all x x x :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Sarah :hugs:. And I have everything crossed for you for today. Please let us know ASAP hun! But I know everything is fine anyways :winkwink:

Thanks Cupcake :hugs:. I do hope so as well....but if not, well on to IUI then. I need to get really proactive at this stage.

Thanks Kat :hugs:. So....have you started shopping for baby clothes yet :D

Good luck with the test, Caz! I really hope you get good news!

Amy....hope you're good :hugs:

Hope everyone else is super duper!! :dust: to all!!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Girls 

Well i went for my scan and i am a lot earlier than i thought, as they could see nothing in the womb, other than the lining is thicker than usual. They scanned my tube for ages too and deffo nothing in there, so i am overjoyed at that! They said that i have a lil cyst with fluid on my ovary too and that this is a good sign as it stays there in early pregnancy to help bubs along  the nurse that seen me is the same nurse that dealt with my ectopic and she said all the signs are great and she highly doubts this will be another ectopic. She said ultrasounds are good but not good enough to pick up something so tiny at this stage. She said it seems to her that the bleeding which i thought was af was infact implantation bleeding, as she has seen many cases where women have bled heavy enough to believe its af. So she thinks im more like 4wks pregnant, hence the hcg level a few days ago. I am disappointed that im 2wks less than i thought but thankful my tube is clear and that the nurse has great confidence in this being a uterine early pregnancy 
So i will have to change my ticker, seeing as im nowhere near 6wks! lol.
I have another scan on the 15th and she hopes to see a tiny sac by then, but she said even then they may not see anything. Every pregnancy is different.
Sooo another 9 days to wait. Grrrrrrrrrrr

xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sarah, that is f.a.n.t.a.s.t.i.c news :hugs:. So what if you're 2 weeks earlier than you thought?! What's important is that it's not an ectopic. I think it's time to celebrate sweetie. Hoping to join you soon :D


----------



## africaqueen

Isi Buttercup said:


> Sarah, that is f.a.n.t.a.s.t.i.c news :hugs:. So what if you're 2 weeks earlier than you thought?! What's important is that it's not an ectopic. I think it's time to celebrate sweetie. Hoping to join you soon :D

Thanks Isi 
I am feeling a lot more hopeful of actually having a baby now!:happydance:
I will feel a ton better when we see bubs in the womb tho. I dnt think it will fully sink in, intill that point really. I am very happy though and the nurse was VERY positive so that is good enough for me:cloud9:

I pray u join me soon too! best of luck Isi x

Caz- Have u tested again hun?

xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi Sarah thats great news!!!

Did you get your second lot of bloods back? i noticed you said they were near 700 wondered if they had doubled for you? xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Sarah,
Praying all is well. Are they gonna do more bloods? I pray and hope all is well. Not to freak you out but with the last one they didnt see anything in my tubes at 5+2 or in the womb and then I went back 2 days later with pain and they finally were able to see something in the tube. I just wanna make sure that they are monitoring you to the fulliest. I have a feeling all will be ok but would hate for the oversight of the scanner to put u in harms way. I am sure if they keep monitoring the bloods that will help to know what they should see at what time. Praying all is well and didnt want to freak you out 9 days is a long time to wait.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hey Sarah,

Good positive news for you today hunnie pie!!! Hope that has put your mind at rest somewhat! Such a long time to wait though - grrrr annoying hey but we'll help you through it...

Also don't want to worry you but along the lines of what Amy said - my ectopic didn't show in my tube until 8w2d - so really far along when my levels had reached over 3000. I also showed a cyst on the ovary on the right side - the corpus luteum which provides progesterone to support the baby in early pregnancy.

In terms of being 2 weeks late did you get your LH surge on time? or was that later than expected? It could be right and just that the egg failed to release so tried again and then it popped out later...

Don't want to scare you or anything and I really do hope this is good news for you but wanted to make you aware of things I went through so you get yourself monitored.. maybe continue to ask for bloods until scan and see if you can move scan forward so your at least checked early next week.

I know with me they scanned me 4 times internally (twice a week) from 6w2d to 8w2d from HCG levels of 117 (6w2d) through to 3300 (8w2d) and I had no pain with it either, just an empty womb that gradually got thicker... with the only hint of a ectopic showing at 8w2d scan.

I'm keeping everything crossed for you my love though and hope baby is just early and wants to make a real entrance at your next scan.

Take care of yourself chick x


----------



## caz & bob

ye tested sarah bfn at the docs so just waiting now till she arrives tomorrow will update you all :yipee: for bubs to be in the right place hunxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Shell'sAngels said:


> Hi Sarah thats great news!!!
> 
> Did you get your second lot of bloods back? i noticed you said they were near 700 wondered if they had doubled for you? xxx

The one close to 700 was my 2nd lot of bloods Shells 
They only took the two.

Amy and Cupcake- thank u for sharing your experiences. I knw i am not out of the woods yet, but i can do nothing other than wait for that scan in 9 days(i had to push for that, as they wanted to do it in 14 days!) and just pray bubs is in right place. I dnt knw how i am going to survive for another 9 days of not knowing but i have no choice. This is the NHS and they will do no more.
I am suprised they are not going to follow up with the bloods at least, but they are not. So unless i have bleeding or pain before the 9days(god forbid) i just have to sit it out :-( The nurse seemed very positive though and said there is no cause for alarm. Time will tell. What can i do?:shrug:

xxx


----------



## katstar

hi everyone,

Sarah it all sounds good. Good lining, nothing in yours tube but do push for bloods to continue till they see your bubs snug in the right place. :)

Isi - we have not bought a thing yet. I had everything at this stage with rebecka but not a sausage this time. Lots to do in 18 weeks. 

Caz sorry to hear about your bfn :hugs: What now? More clomid for cycle 7? Hope your keeping up your pma. 
Xx


----------



## Cupcake1979

africaqueen said:


> Shell'sAngels said:
> 
> 
> Hi Sarah thats great news!!!
> 
> Did you get your second lot of bloods back? i noticed you said they were near 700 wondered if they had doubled for you? xxx
> 
> The one close to 700 was my 2nd lot of bloods Shells
> They only took the two.
> 
> Amy and Cupcake- thank u for sharing your experiences. I knw i am not out of the woods yet, but i can do nothing other than wait for that scan in 9 days(i had to push for that, as they wanted to do it in 14 days!) and just pray bubs is in right place. I dnt knw how i am going to survive for another 9 days of not knowing but i have no choice. This is the NHS and they will do no more.
> I am suprised they are not going to follow up with the bloods at least, but they are not. So unless i have bleeding or pain before the 9days(god forbid) i just have to sit it out :-( The nurse seemed very positive though and said there is no cause for alarm. Time will tell. What can i do?:shrug:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Frustrating hey hun... must just be lack of time/resource at your EPU... Mine were obviously much more full on with their monitoring...

Well I'd try not to stress chick... I'm sure it will be positive news for you my lovely. This one is gonna be in right place and will stick... I just know it :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

Sarah, 
I agree hun it does suck. Just try and remain positive. After I posted what I went through last time I was worried I might of sounded negative and definetly didnt want to get you more stressed or worried. I am sure all is fine. I would just hate for the lack of monitoring to cause you your fertility. Even in my case with monitoring it was just meant to be. What will happen will happen. I am sure all is fine so we just gotta be patient and pray it all comes out wonderful.


----------



## africaqueen

Kat- i mentioned more bloods and she said there was no need and they would only do more if the first 2 were questionable... so im just stuck in limbo intill the scan now.
Obviously if i bleed or get pain i will go straight up there, but other than that, there is not much i can do xxx


----------



## caz & bob

kat ok hun no more clomid hun af is jew morning so it will be all natural haha xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls.
Its good to be in the know. Just that our health care system round here is obviously lacking when it comes to monitoring :-( just pray they are right and our baby is in the right place and then il forgive their lack of checks ;-) lol xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

africaqueen said:


> Shell'sAngels said:
> 
> 
> Hi Sarah thats great news!!!
> 
> Did you get your second lot of bloods back? i noticed you said they were near 700 wondered if they had doubled for you? xxx
> 
> The one close to 700 was my 2nd lot of bloods Shells
> They only took the two.
> 
> Amy and Cupcake- thank u for sharing your experiences. I knw i am not out of the woods yet, but i can do nothing other than wait for that scan in 9 days(i had to push for that, as they wanted to do it in 14 days!) and just pray bubs is in right place. I dnt knw how i am going to survive for another 9 days of not knowing but i have no choice. This is the NHS and they will do no more.
> I am suprised they are not going to follow up with the bloods at least, but they are not. So unless i have bleeding or pain before the 9days(god forbid) i just have to sit it out :-( The nurse seemed very positive though and said there is no cause for alarm. Time will tell. What can i do?:shrug:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Oh im sorry hunni i must have missed the first lot of bloods lol hard to keep up aint it lol....
My first lot were 782.3 @4wk2d just waiting the second lot im hoping thats good numbers for that date....


----------



## katstar

hi sarah. I posted my post at the exact same time as you posted yours. :) i read yours after love. My epau was exactly the same and said they would just do scanning but i went to my gp with my concerns who was happy for me to go and have bloods taken by the nurse in the local office. The nurse was understanding and saw me at 8.30am about 3 times till something was seen on a scan. Maybe you could do this. You would not get the results till the day after but at least they eased my mind. Xx

Caz - i am sure you will get there. ;) xx


----------



## africaqueen

Shells- your numbers seem fab  when do u have the 2nd lot taken? they say its the level they increase that matters the most, not the number ;-)

Kat- Yeah i was thinking of calling the Dr tomorrow and asking for my bloods to be done every 2-3 days intill my scan. Worth a go. I am on a bit of a downer now, thinking that maybe they will never see my beanie :-( it's been a long day. I need a good nights sleep

xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Rest darling. I am sure your beanie is fine and just very very new.


----------



## katstar

hi sarah,

Do you get a good nights sleep. Like amy said, i bet your beanie is very new. Yours and shells numbers seem to be about same don't they? You will become bump buddies :) 
Try not to worry love. You don't have pain, no bleeding so its all pointing good. Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Morning girls.
Well i slept right through last night for the first time in a wk, so thats a bonus! lol.
I still feel like a mixed bag of emotions over everything. One min il be excited and the next il be scared and worry that they may never find bubs on the scan... i know its silly.
Just cannot wait to knw that our baby is in the right place, god willing.
I am going shopping today, and got housework to do, so that keeps me busy today.
Then tomorrow i will be out with a friend, and i will make sure i do something every day so i dnt lose my lil mind before thurs! lol xxx


----------



## caz & bob

no :af: for me today see what tomorrow brings xxxx sarah im show it will be in the right place hun xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck Caz! fx hun xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Caz,
Temps still look good FXX for you babes.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

africaqueen said:


> Shells- your numbers seem fab  when do u have the 2nd lot taken? they say its the level they increase that matters the most, not the number ;-)
> 
> Kat- Yeah i was thinking of calling the Dr tomorrow and asking for my bloods to be done every 2-3 days intill my scan. Worth a go. I am on a bit of a downer now, thinking that maybe they will never see my beanie :-( it's been a long day. I need a good nights sleep
> 
> xxx

Had my 2nd lot taken today so will know tomorrow.... nervous now!! getting so many blinkin aches and twinges too i hate this waiting lol


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck for your results tomorrow shells 
I am getting all the aches and twinges too and this pregnancy cyst is quite painful at times! nurse said perfectly normal and it usually disolves once the placenta takes over 

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

well girls i have o on cd18 so it make me 12dpo today so i am jew :af: Saturday xxx


----------



## milosmum

Hey Ladies I have missed another exciting few days I see!

SArah - your nurse sounds really posisitve about this and it has to be said that the NHS are very wary about being positive usually so I think it is a great sign that they are confident everything is in the right place. Fingers crossed you have astress free 9 days(well it must be 8 days by now!) Loving the ticker too

Shells - all sounding good with you - those CB digitals really do help with the confidence don;t they!

Isi, Caz, Cupcake, Redhead and everyone else hope you are all keeping out of trouble - babdy dust to everyone xxx


----------



## katstar

hi and good morning girls.
Caz saw that your fertility chart switched o days. So are you still in with a chance? How you feeling?

Hi milos mum.
Hope yours ok too. Xx


----------



## africaqueen

milosmum said:


> Hey Ladies I have missed another exciting few days I see!
> 
> SArah - your nurse sounds really posisitve about this and it has to be said that the NHS are very wary about being positive usually so I think it is a great sign that they are confident everything is in the right place. Fingers crossed you have astress free 9 days(well it must be 8 days by now!) Loving the ticker too
> 
> Shells - all sounding good with you - those CB digitals really do help with the confidence don;t they!
> 
> Isi, Caz, Cupcake, Redhead and everyone else hope you are all keeping out of trouble - babdy dust to everyone xxx

Hi Milos! Not seen u around for ages! how r u??

Yes i tend to agree with u about the NHS not usually being positive so im gonna be positive too  this time next wk it will nearly be time to see if our bubs is gonna show us a sign of life:happydance:

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me checking in? I've not been able to sign in for aaaages for some reason but here I am now. I've just read the last 10 or so pages, wow! What an exciting time! Congrats to all the new preggos :thumbup: always such a joy to see one tubers get their BFPs! Good luck for your scan Africaqueen, all sounds good so far. I know loads of people will have told you this but I also had a couple of bleeding episodes with this little one in 1st tri and I'm almost 20 weeks now! Kat congrats on team blue, I find out Tuesday hopefully (are you also at Rotherham?) Shells so nice to see you have your BFP!! Woohoo! Everyone else :hi: hope you're well
xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: got me big temp drop so all natural this month xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Kimmy- Thank u. I am hoping all is well :0) how are things going with u and bubs??

Caz- I am sorry hun. Good luck for this cycle and lots of:dust: 

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Well I don't want to count my chickens just yet but so far so good, touch wood! Obviously we've not had the anomoly scan yet so hoping baby is nice and healthy when we have that. S/he is always kicking about in there now though so I'm taking that as a good sign and heartbeat is always good and strong. When is your next scan hun?x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi girls

Im anxiously awaiting my blood results, the hospital called to say come for a scan tomorrow but i will only be 5 weeks? they wont see anything surely? so they gonna ring me back this afternoon once my results are in, if there doubling they will get me in a weeks time so i can hopefully 'see' something by then if there not doubling then i will go in 2moro as planned.... really really nervous. 

I feel so fatigue with this pregnancy im sat here now all dizzy i am getting so many aches and twinges i hope its just a cyst and beanie snuggling in but god im completely wiped out just wanna sleep sleep and more sleep!! x


----------



## katstar

hi kimmy,

I am sure bubs will be just fine. I was anxious just like you. Got kicks and good heart beat but worried still about scan but all was ok. 
I live in goldthorpe so under barnsley hospital. Had my daughter and my ectopic surgery at rotherham though. Is that where your at?
Oh caz. So sorry hun. Lost of pma and :dust: for you. Xx
Shells, i was the same with this pregnancy. Totally wiped out and slept for england. Never felt so tired. I still sleep well now. Let us know what hopital says. Xx

Sarah - this week will fly. :) xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Well its good news the bloods have more than doubled, they were 783 monday and weds were 1695 so im feeling positive that bub's should be in the right place, got a scan next friday x


----------



## africaqueen

KimmyB said:


> Well I don't want to count my chickens just yet but so far so good, touch wood! Obviously we've not had the anomoly scan yet so hoping baby is nice and healthy when we have that. S/he is always kicking about in there now though so I'm taking that as a good sign and heartbeat is always good and strong. When is your next scan hun?x

Aww im sure s/he will be just fine:thumbup: I understand that the worry will never go intill they are in our arms safe tho.
My next scan is on the 15th, so not too long now. Im so worried though.

Shells- That is GREAT news! your numbers are fab xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Thanks AQ how are you feeling? xx


----------



## africaqueen

I am feeling fine, just really bloated and tired.
Time seems to be going super slow too... roll on next wk! lol.
Il probs be a complete nervous wreck by then tho... xxx


----------



## elaineindc

Hi everyone, I'm a one-tuber! Almost 37yrs old and just starting TTC for #1...nervous...


----------



## milosmum

Great numbers Shells - looking good so hopefully you will see some exciting piccies of bubs when you have your scan next week and I am sure you will find the same thing Sarah - I think it will be lovely that two 'one tubers' will be bump buddies together!

I still think it must be time to see a bump pic from Katstar!

Caz - sorry about your temp honey, hopeflyy next time round x

As for me - I am ok fit and healthy waiting for my second AF post-ectopic - now 31 days since last AF - I just new she would not be regular! Sorry I have been a bit hit and miss with being online but its going to be like that for a few weeks cause my Mum is really poorly so I have come home to live with my Dad for a while to spend as much time with my Mum as possible.

I hope you and your Mums are all well - go tell them you love them that is my advice for the day xxx


----------



## milosmum

Hi Elaine - welcome to the one tubers group - I hope all the BFPs around here recently are catching and you get to join them soon xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Kat I'm under Rotherham (I lve in West Melton so not that far from you atall!) I had my ectopic there aswell so it's all abit surreal but they have been great with me so far.
Shells I had a scan at 5 weeks exactly (was getting one sided pain so was in a complete panic! Turned out to be a corpus luteum cyst) and the say the gestational sac and yolk sac but no fetal pole and heartbeat til 6 weeks. Good luck for your scan!


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Elaine and i hope u get your BFP soon!

Milos- I am so sorry to hear your mum is poorly. I hope she gets as much comfort as possible and that u enjoy time together. Me and my mum clash quite a bit but i love her to bits and knw that nobody could replace her 

Well i am going to bed with my book and taking my brain away from babies and pregnancy and scans for a hr or so. ;-)

Nite all xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :hugs: to all xxxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Milo what lovely advice  my mum is sunning herself up abroad right now so cant contact her lol..... and yes i agree so lovely that me and AQ will be bump buddies  it seems theres days between us ....

Kimmy yeh i had the same at 5 weeks with my 2nd, i had a huge cyst it was killing ( i think i have one again if im honest cuse it does hurt abit) im getting some incredible pulling sensations this time round too... my hubby still keeps joking im having twins lol. Well my scan on friday i will be 6 weeks exactly so fingers crossed we see a little bean! xx


----------



## africaqueen

Aww yeah Shells, will be amazing being bump buddies together 
I am feeling really nervous about my scan and just want it over with.
I cnt stand this not knowing:-( Its hard trying to keep myself busy to make time go by faster with not working aswell xxx


----------



## katstar

hi girls, 

Gosh aint it warm.

Welcome elaine. Nice to see you here. :) 
Milos mum, i will get a bump pic for you some time this weekend. :) i hate photo's lol. My bump as shot out since glasto and i defo carry different to what i did with becka.

Shells, great numbers indeed. Both you and sarah are playing the scan waiting game now. I know its seems far but time does fly. Can't beleive i am 22 weeks already. Eeekkk.

Sarah sending you some waiting hugs :hugs:

Kimmy, yes not far for sure. I lived at thurcroft with my ectopic but moved in with oh who prefers barnsley hospital and they saw me through my 2nd ectopic. Both hopitals are or have been great though. Looks like were bump buddies. He he. 
What do you want? Boy or girl? Do you have kids? 

Xx
Xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies. How is everyone :hugs:

Sarah....I know you and your baby will be fine. It's a miracle baby, remember :flower:. I can't wait for the results of your scan just so you can start speaking with confidence and conviction. By God's grace, you'll definitely have a H&H 8(ish) months ahead.

Shell's....glad things are proceeding well. Wishing you all the best!

Kat hun....loads of time to buy stuff for your boy. You might not even need to after your baby shower. How are things progressing hun? I hear you guys have a very hot weekend ahead.

So sorry about AF, Caz. Good luck this cycle :thumbup:

:hi: Amy, Cupcake, Milosmum, hope you're all well.

I'm trying not to symptom spot this cycle....and failing miserably. But they seem to be dissipating now anyways, and I have AF-like cramps on and off now, so she might make an entrance anytime soon. My boobs no longer hurt.....just a teeeny weeny bit under the arm pits. I think I've had that before in another 2ww....so, nothing there. Ah well.....for now I'll just focus on my trip to America and deal with ttc when I get back :shrug:


----------



## puppymom32

milosmum said:


> Great numbers Shells - looking good so hopefully you will see some exciting piccies of bubs when you have your scan next week and I am sure you will find the same thing Sarah - I think it will be lovely that two 'one tubers' will be bump buddies together!
> 
> I still think it must be time to see a bump pic from Katstar!
> 
> Caz - sorry about your temp honey, hopeflyy next time round x
> 
> As for me - I am ok fit and healthy waiting for my second AF post-ectopic - now 31 days since last AF - I just new she would not be regular! Sorry I have been a bit hit and miss with being online but its going to be like that for a few weeks cause my Mum is really poorly so I have come home to live with my Dad for a while to spend as much time with my Mum as possible.
> 
> I hope you and your Mums are all well - go tell them you love them that is my advice for the day xxx

So sorry about your mum hunni. Definetly gonna tell mine I love her. :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

elaineindc said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a one-tuber! Almost 37yrs old and just starting TTC for #1...nervous...


Welcome hun. :hugs: This is definetly a great group of ladies. Hope your BFP is right around the corner.


----------



## puppymom32

Shell's numbers look great!!! Yay

Sarah- hope u r well babes not too much longer now b4 we know bubs is nice and snug. Isi- Yay for your trip to America. Wish I was closer to where u r going. 
Caz cupcake kat- hope all is well.

AFM just waiting on first AF to show since surgery. She's late but knew she might be screwy. No signs at all of AF and having loads of CM so I guess well see when she gets here.


----------



## puppymom32

Yay Kimmy 20 weeks that is awesome hun so happy for you.


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun ok ty how are you all natural this month for me just hope it works f not back to fs to see what is next xxxx


----------



## mlyn26

Hope everyone is doing well. x


----------



## KimmyB

Yey Kat bump buddies lol! Rotherham have been great with me so far, lots of scans when I've had bleeds etc. This will be my first child so all new and exciting (and scary!) We're not bothered what sex the baby is, just aslong as it's healthy etc. Will let you know what the verdict is on Tuesday!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Isi- Sending u a ton of bfp vibes for this cycle!! Don't see af cramps as a sign u are out, as remember i had all that AND af and still got a BFP ;-)

Amy- I hope af shows up for u soon and you can start healing up and looking forward to your 1st IVF cycle, whenever u are able to do it x

Shells- Do u wanna be bump buddies? we are only a few days apart and both one tubers so would be nice  i will add u to my bb list if u would like to be. 4 Is my max! haha xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Isi- Sending u a ton of bfp vibes for this cycle!! Don't see af cramps as a sign u are out, as remember i had all that AND af and still got a BFP ;-)
> 
> Amy- I hope af shows up for u soon and you can start healing up and looking forward to your 1st IVF cycle, whenever u are able to do it x
> 
> Shells- Do u wanna be bump buddies? we are only a few days apart and both one tubers so would be nice  i will add u to my bb list if u would like to be. 4 Is my max! haha xxx

Sure hunni sounds good :happydance: 

What do we do lol is there a section for bump buddies?? xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all xxxxx


----------



## MrsRoughton

hiya ladies hope you are all ok not been on in a while, been house hunting and baby growing!
https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz210/MrsRoughton/CIMG5374.jpg

this is Bob taken last thursday 13wks 6 days and my due date is 7th january. have finaly started to relax and enjoy being pregnant! 
hope you are all ok and will try and catch up with the thread when i get time.


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya Girls, hope we are all well.

Shells- To be bump buddies it means we would have more contact etc, such as sending eachother PM's and swapping mobie numbers and email addys etc to keep in touch and see eachother through the good and bad times  I will pm you my details in a min x

MrsR- OMG that pic is BEAUTIFUL!! How are u feeling? I am still in limbo but hoping to get some answers this wk and pray they are AMAZING ones 

Well i ended up at the hospital today with my dad as he started having convulsions which turned out to be cos of a mega high temp due to a viral infection, and while i was there i started getting stronger than usual cramps so went to the clinic and the Dr did a urine test and it turns out i have a bacterial urine infection so he prescribed strong meds i have to take for a week. He said UTI's can be risky in pregnancy so im glad i got checked out! Also he said it was strange the EPU never took more blood when tuesday's scan showed nothing, so he has called them and told them to do another beta on monday morning!! so result! He said if my levels are high its a good indication they will actually see something on the scan on thursday. If the levels are over 8000 does this mean its unlikely to be ectopic?? as usually by 5000 you would be having issues right?? I am so glad im getting tested again anyway. Saves too much worry before thursday and we should knw more what we are dealing with xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Sarah, 
Sorry about ur dad. So glad you got checked out and so glad they are doing more bloods that will help know what you should see for the scan. Sure it will be okay.


----------



## puppymom32

MrsRoughton said:


> hiya ladies hope you are all ok not been on in a while, been house hunting and baby growing!
> https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz210/MrsRoughton/CIMG5374.jpg
> 
> this is Bob taken last thursday 13wks 6 days and my due date is 7th january. have finaly started to relax and enjoy being pregnant!
> hope you are all ok and will try and catch up with the thread when i get time.

Congrats hunni awesome pic.


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Amy.
I am hoping my levels are really good and not marginal but what will be will be right?
I am feeling a little calmer today knowing i am having bloods done tomorrow so im glad i pushed for it. Obviously i won't feel much calmer intill we have a confirmed uterine pregnancy so im praying that is confirmed on thursday.

Isi- Any symptoms yet?? got my fingers well and truly crossed for you!! Our babies need to play together when me and dh come to Lagos dnt forget! ;-)

I hope everyone else is doing ok today?

xxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hey Ladies,

Sarah - sorry to hear about your dad, hope he is ok! But good news on your bloods, the doc is right, they should still continue to monitor your numbers till at least your scan - am please you now have this booked in for tomorrow. Hoping this will put your mind at rest hun, if they're doubling then you should not stress about scan as baby is growing exactly as it should - GL tomorrow, let us know as soon as you hear the results :hugs:

MrsR - such a fantastic scan picture. You give me great hope :)

Isi - I have everything crossed for this 2ww for you. As Sarah said re: the af cramps - I had those too when I found out I was pregnant, I even wrote the month off with the spotting as I assumed AF was on her way (must have been implantation on the day af was due :) PMA my lovely - I'll be waiting for you to announce your JULY BFP!!!:thumbup:

Hope you're ok Shells, just in the wait for the scan, but everything will be ok - us one tubers deserve some good news and you and Sarah will have it I'm sure :happydance:

Milos - frustrating waiting on 2nd AF to turn up... Mine has started today I have the morning cramps which means she's gonna kick in this afternoon.

Everyone else just hope you're all ok out there and enjoying the weekend.

Have a quick question for you all relating to af... What do you class as CD1? My AF starts off with light brown CM on day 1 which turns to heavy red bleeding on morning of day 2. When should I class day one of AF - would it be full flow red blood or the brown discharge the day before which turns into red blood during the night?

Have to set my CBFM up and though as I'll have red blood tomorrow that I'll make tomorrow CD1, but in my diary obviously I'll start the brown spotting today (later on) which I always mark as start of AF...

Sorry if I'm confusing you all lol :)

Lucy
x


----------



## katstar

hi all. 

Sarah i'm sorry to hear about your dad too. Hope hes ok. Thats such good news about bloods tomorrow. :) lets us know how you get on.
Kimmy, not long now till scan. :) this is my second child and i am excited, happy and scared like you are with your first.

Isi, we don't usually have baby showers here in the uk. Well some people might but its not a thing i have been to or done before. We have lots of family so i'm sure they will help. :) 
Just want to say i had af cramps with this pregnancy. Was certain she was coming. Fingers crossed. Xx

Amy, glad your ok hun. Waiting for af is a bugger aint it. Then again, isn't any waiting game.

Mr r, great pic and its lovely to hear from you. Glad your relaxing and enjoying bob. Lol. 

Well its sunday so i best crack on with some house work. :s 

Hello's and hugs to every one else. Xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls sarah sorry to here about your dad hun glad your having more bloods done whoooop mrsred the baby pic is brill i started soya iso last night hope i can get my bfp this month off it we will see hey xxxxxxxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

africaqueen said:


> Hiya Girls, hope we are all well.
> 
> Shells- To be bump buddies it means we would have more contact etc, such as sending eachother PM's and swapping mobie numbers and email addys etc to keep in touch and see eachother through the good and bad times  I will pm you my details in a min x
> 
> MrsR- OMG that pic is BEAUTIFUL!! How are u feeling? I am still in limbo but hoping to get some answers this wk and pray they are AMAZING ones
> 
> Well i ended up at the hospital today with my dad as he started having convulsions which turned out to be cos of a mega high temp due to a viral infection, and while i was there i started getting stronger than usual cramps so went to the clinic and the Dr did a urine test and it turns out i have a bacterial urine infection so he prescribed strong meds i have to take for a week. He said UTI's can be risky in pregnancy so im glad i got checked out! Also he said it was strange the EPU never took more blood when tuesday's scan showed nothing, so he has called them and told them to do another beta on monday morning!! so result! He said if my levels are high its a good indication they will actually see something on the scan on thursday. If the levels are over 8000 does this mean its unlikely to be ectopic?? as usually by 5000 you would be having issues right?? I am so glad im getting tested again anyway. Saves too much worry before thursday and we should knw more what we are dealing with xxx

sounds good to me hunni xxx:happydance:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

MrsRoughton said:


> hiya ladies hope you are all ok not been on in a while, been house hunting and baby growing!
> https://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz210/MrsRoughton/CIMG5374.jpg
> 
> this is Bob taken last thursday 13wks 6 days and my due date is 7th january. have finaly started to relax and enjoy being pregnant!
> hope you are all ok and will try and catch up with the thread when i get time.

Lovely pic hunni :thumbup: so glad your beguinning to enjoy your pregnancy now  xxxx


----------



## milosmum

Aww MrsR that is a lovely picture - I am glad you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy - are you going to find out if Bob is a Bob or Roberta at your next scan or are you going to stay on the yellow team???

Africa - sorry to hear about your Dad and you being poorly too. Hope you are both on the mend and fingers crossed for hose blood results.

As for everyone else - hope you are all keeping out of trouble and enjoying the BDing!

AFM - AF showed up 2 days ago so that makes my second cycle32 days which is not bad although I had no idea she was coming this time no cramps no grumpiness but then maybe I am too distracted by my Mum to have noticed them?


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya Girls,
Just wanted to know what sort of hcg result i should be hoping to get tomorrow?
My last one was the 1st july and was 682. I have read that they dnt tend to double in 48hrs after they reach 2000, more like every 96hrs? Also what is the highest level i can get that means i am pretty safe where a ectopic is concerned? Just so i can try and get some peace of mind from the results all being well. Thanks ladies.
I am shattered! Just watched the match and gonna try have a early night and read some more of my book. Up early tomorrow for the blood test xxx


----------



## MrsRoughton

we will be finding out the sex of the baby! rich is so eager to find out. Good luck tomorrow africa queen will be thinking of you xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks MrsR 
Oooh when will u find the sex?? I would deffo want to knw so i can either go mad with pink or start buying blue  also the nursery would be decorated accordingly 
xxx


----------



## MrsRoughton

18th august we have 20wks scan. want to book a private scan but we moving so tryign to save money. i have been getting flutterings last few days and think its the baby. i felt holly at 16wks. and i am now 14 wks with bob. do you think it may be because of the scar tissue i can feel bob??


----------



## africaqueen

I think that u can feel bob cos its about right to feel flutterings round about now ;-) how exciting! oooh i pray i get to feel flutterings. I am super hormonal right now and getting teary eyed cos u felt fluttering! omg i am a blubbering mess lately! lol xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

My heart will be with you today, Sarah :hugs:. But I'm sure you have absolutely nothing to worry about. Everything will be fine!! And thanks, sweetie. Yeah, our babies have to be play mates when you make that Lagos trip :D. That would be THE best :friends:

Thanks Cupcake :hugs:. I'm trying to manage my expectations as I've felt heartbreak too many times. Good luck with your coming cycle, hun!! I can't wait for you to get back on the wagon :thumbup:

Thanks Kat :hugs:. I'm just trying to keep my head above water!! Oh you don't have showers in the UK? Anyways, we only just started having them over here. Anyways, I know you'll get round to the shopping in good time. And boy shopping is so much easier (I hear) :hugs:

Amy....yeah, I'm very excited about my trip :D. Not only because I get to see my best friend again :happydance:....but also my Godson, whom I haven't met yet. I'm also looking forward to LOADS of rest as Augusta is a sleepy town. I'll spend a weekend or so in Atlanta....but will be in Augusta most of the time.

Mrs R....that is a seriously AWESOME picture!!!!! Congrats!!! And good luck with the sex scan! Do you have any preference? :D


----------



## MrsRoughton

africa queen where are you hun?? am anxiously awaiting news. i have to go to work and 1.30 so if i don't hear before i am thinking of you xx


----------



## KimmyB

^^ I'm also here waiting, hope everything is ok africaqueen :hugs:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Guys 

Sarah (africaqueen) has just texted me ....

Its bad news im afriad :( its another ectopic, shes devestated and awaiting to hear if she needs surgery.

Im in tears here really had high hopes. Im so so sorry sweetheart like i said always here xxx


----------



## MrsRoughton

Kimmy loving you avatar! lovely little bubs xx


----------



## MrsRoughton

omg i am so sorry sarah, am truely speechless i hope they can sort things out without surgery. you are in my thoughs xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks Mrs.R :)

Oh my god, so so sorry sarah. My thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh no :nope:. Oh no! Oh no! I don't know what to say.....I'm so sorry, Sarah....


----------



## Shell'sAngels

im really tearful for her, i really so badly wanted this to be it .... mind u mines hormones too i think, and fear of the same thing happening to me on friday... thinking of you so much sarah xxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sarah...you are in my thoughts, heart and prayers! God, I am praying for a miracle for you!! I pray you don't have to have surgery. So very sorry 

:hug:


----------



## puppymom32

Sarah,
So sorry hun I am just so devestated for you. Here if u need anything.


----------



## caz & bob

aw carnt believe its ectopic i really thought it was going to be right for here :hugs: sarah thinking of you hunnnie xxxx :hi: to everyone else how are you all today xxxxx


----------



## katstar

omg, oh no and its sooo unfair. I am so sorry for you sarah. :( can't beleive this for you. Heartbroken and upset for you. Thinking of you loads. :hugs: hoping you don't need surgery. Here if you need anything love. Xxxxx


----------



## katstar

shells i hope your ok too.
Hugs for you hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

katstar said:


> shells i hope your ok too.
> Hugs for you hun :hugs: xx

Ha ha thanks hun, more worried for poor Sarah right now, just hard hearing it with Amy and now Sarah really are two lovely ladies that deserve there little bundles of joy xxx


----------



## puppymom32

My heart is just so broken for Sarah I know how it feels and it sucks really bad. I just hope there is a way possible to still save the tube. Thanks for keeping us informed Shell's please let her know we are all praying for her.


----------



## Amos2009

Sarah- I am so, so sorry :cry: As soon as Amy posted the news on another thread my heart just broke for you. :cry: 
I am praying they can save the tube and you will not need surgery :hugs:


----------



## milosmum

Oh no Sarah that is such terrible news - we all had such high hopes for this bubs. Huge hugs from me - Shell's I hope you can pass on all of our love xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Hope Sarah doesnt mind I let the ladies know in TTCAL know what was going on I know they are all thinking of her and wishing her the best.


----------



## KimmyB

Any updates on Sarah yet with regards to surgery? God my heart just goes out to her x


----------



## Cupcake1979

OMG Sarah, just can't believe it - how can life be so cruel? My thoughts are with you at this difficult time. I just hope they've caught it early to save your tube hun.

Lots of hugs :hugs:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi ladies, ive texted sarah after she tried to call me earlier im not sure she meant too tho as it rang only twice.... i dont wanna call back incase shes in hospital and im laid up with a rotton cold - nothing compared to what shes going thro i know but i cant talk well cuse my throats killing me so will await a text, i will let you know as soon as i hear anything, ive let her know your all thinking of her and praying for her xxxx


----------



## redhead31

Hey, just heard on another thread that Sarah has gone into surgery to have her other tube removed. I'm absolutely gutted for her - it's really sad. I don't know what the outcome of the surgery is - maybe they were able to save the tube!!?! I'm thinking about her and praying that she is ok.

BTW, had blood test results today and seems I haven't ovulated this month - hopefully I will ovulate in a few days time. We have been doing the sperm meets egg plan as well so hopefully my Jenny Renny reading might come true!

Anyway, good luck to the rest of you (shells, hope your cold clears up soon xx)


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi ladies i had a text from sarah through the night, sadly couldnt save her tube, they removed her tube and huge cyst on her ovary and shes now recovering at hospital but should be home later today, shes obviously very sad and sore but remaining very strong and wanted me to thank everyone for there support it means the world to her xx

Im so sorry Sarah massive (((((hugs)))))) xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KimmyB

So so sorry sarah :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

I'm so sorry to hear the news about sarah. Just sent her a text.

My thoughts are with her and her hubby. 

I know shes strong and will get through this!!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Just wanted to wish u all well.
I am in bed at home now. In agony and devastated. I dnt knw what i did to deserve this to happen. I have no children and i cnt have childen now... i am not going to be around the boards for a long time. Far too upsetting for me. Thanks for support ladies x


----------



## 4magpies

africaqueen said:


> Just wanted to wish u all well.
> I am in bed at home now. In agony and devastated. I dnt knw what i did to deserve this to happen. I have no children and i cnt have childen now... i am not going to be around the boards for a long time. Far too upsetting for me. Thanks for support ladies x

So sorry for you, I had tears in my eyes when I read the news.

Lots of hugs for you my darling.

Mwahhhhhhhhh.

xxxxx

If you need someone to talk to you know I am always a text away.

xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

aww sarah thinking of you hun life is cruel xxxx


----------



## sugarlove

So sorry to hear that Africaqueen.

Was so hoping for good news for you.

Hugs

SL


----------



## Shell'sAngels

africaqueen said:


> Just wanted to wish u all well.
> I am in bed at home now. In agony and devastated. I dnt knw what i did to deserve this to happen. I have no children and i cnt have childen now... i am not going to be around the boards for a long time. Far too upsetting for me. Thanks for support ladies x

As i said babes always here, nothing can take away the pain your feeling right now but you know your always in my thoughts xxxx


----------



## cyclura

awww Sarah :hugs::hugs: I am so sorry to hear your news, we are all here for you if you need us


----------



## africaqueen

I woke up just now and the realization that i am infertile hit me like a ton of bricks. No more wondering if "this is the month" no more imagining what our baby will be like, no more hopes or dreams. I feel destroyed. Please help me x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sarah....I know no words can make you feel better....so I'm just sending huge hugs and well wishes your way!! Please remember that we love you here and would do anything in our power to make you feel better.

Amy....please share with Sarah and make her see that there is light at the end of this tunnel.....because I truly believe there is!

We love you Sarah!!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Sarah there is no words that can help sweetheart, i just dont know what to say my heart breaks for you. 

Now i know its the last thing you will be thinking about right now but ivf is that a option for you hunni? xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Sorry for being MIA yesterday ladies. Messed up my ankle pretty bad and was bed ridden yesterday.

Sarah,
Hun I am so sorry. And having been through it myself I know that no words can make it better. Just know I am here if you need anything. I felt the very same way. Then I just thought no this is not what will happen I will make it work some way some how I will have my baby. And even though invitro will cost a fortune I am willing to do whatever it takes to make it happen and if for some unknown reason the invitro doesnt work then I know that I was meant to be someone else mummy that doesnt have a mom. Just giving you all my hugs and support. Please dont give up I know it seems impossible now but we will get through this. 
Love
Amy


----------



## caz & bob

aww sarah hun i dont no what to say i am thinking of you and i hope you have ivf so you can have your baby or babies in your arms hun :hugs::hugs: carnt you get a free ivf because you have no children xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you for support ladies. It truly means a lot.
I got your pm Amy and will email you soon. Thank you so much. I know it must still be hard for you, as you have not long been through this yourself.
Thanks for the text Shells. Really appreciate it. All of u ladies have been so caring towards me and it means such a lot at this point in my life. I am still in a lot of pain in bed, but able to get to the loo etc a little easier. I am realising how lucky i am to be alive after the bleed during surgery and i am determined to value my life and everything i do have. My husband, my family, friends and pets. I pray i get to be a mother one day and that IVF can work for us. I truly pray it works for us both Amy.
We will get on the waiting list before winter but will not start it intill next spring as my body and mind need to heal and i need to have a life with my husband for a while before adding yet more stress/possible sadness to our lives. We have been through more than enough in the first 6mths of our marriage.

Anyway, i will be popping on now and again to check on you great ladies but other than that i am taking a break from the boards. Amy i will email you tomorrow and we can try and get eachother through our heartache. I am sorry we are binded by such tragedy.

xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Me too hunni. I agree just hold onto hope that it will happen in time even if not the conventional way. Just wanted to make sure we stayed in contact was afraid I missed you yesterday when u said goodbye. I too feel very fortunate to be alive with all that could of happened.


----------



## redhead31

Hi Sarah, I know there is nothing I can say to help - was totally devastated for you when I heard the news. I told my mum and dad about it at the weekend and they are also gutted for you. I guess when the doc says that as soon as you get a positive test you have to go for a scan makes you think they will pick it up before anything bad happens - it is a real shock to find out that is not the case. I'm so sorry for your loss. Its good that you are planning on getting yourself on the IVF list - for a lot of women IVF is their only way of being able to have a child so you are joining a very big group of people and you are definitely not alone. Hope to hear from you soon mate xx


----------



## KimmyB

Sarah - I know words are useless at a time like this but please know that I am thinking of you at this most difficult time. Your first post this morning brought me to tears and I cannot even begin to imagine how hard this is for you. Just know that we are always here if you feel you want to talk but I do understand why you would need a break from the boards. It seems to me that you will find great support in Amy and I can only hope and pray that you both get your babies soon as you both deserve much better than you have already been dealt.
Love
Kim


----------



## mlyn26

I am gutted for you and saddened by your experience. I am so so sorry for your loss and the loss of your tube hunny. Thinking of you x


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls horrible weather again today so not going the gym my and my oh are have a nice relaxing day xxxx


----------



## katstar

hi cat
Yes horrid, cold, wet and windy. Well we could not have that nice weather all the time. :( xx


----------



## caz & bob

i no ye hun hope it will be nice next week because i bought my son a pool and its done nothing but rain its my luck tho xxxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi girls 

really nervous have my scan in the morning praying beanie is where it should be!!


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun good luck i will be thinking of you hun post a pic if you get one hun why haven't the scanned you earlier hun x


----------



## milosmum

Oh god another couple of days away from here and I have missed poor Sarah's terrible news and bad time. I don't know if you will be back on here honey but if you are then I send you all my love at this difficult time. I hope you manage to rest and feel better soon - physically at least to start with. xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Good luck Shell's hun FXXX all it ok and bubs is nice and snug.


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck for your scan shells, be sure to update us!x


----------



## africaqueen

Just popping in to wish Shells all the best for her scan tomorrow. Sure all will be fine xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

thanks girls, Caz they didnt do it earlier cuse my numbers are raising but still after poor sarah and her numbers raising too its never conclusive :-( 

They wont see a heartbeat till 6 weeks so having it when 'hopefully' i can see bubs .... cant help but feel sick to the stomach tho. 

xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

You're still in my heart and prayers, Sarah.

Good luck with the scan, Shell's.

AF got me last night. Ah well.....I guess the next step has to be IUI.....


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi ladies we have a baby in the uterus and heartbeat so great start  just need to get the the 12 week point and pray its Healthy this time xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw shell glad its in the right place hun :hi: girls xxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Awesome news Shell's.


----------



## africaqueen

Isi- I am sorry af got you. I hope IUI works for you. Thanks for thinking of me x

Shells- That is great news. I knew u would be fine, as u had 2 kids after your ectopic so obviously ur remaining tube was all fine. Happy and healthy 9mths.

Good luck to anyone else waiting to O or in the 2ww.

I am feeling a little better physically today and also a little hopeful for next year's IVF.

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw sarah glad your feelin aa bit better hun you will get twins next hun xxxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Thanks girls, the next hurdle is obviously that bubs is healthy so still abit apprihensive after last time but fingers crossed.

Sarah i have every faith ivf will work for you hunni, you and dh's spermies and eggys obviously mix well to get pregnant twice i reckon caz is right you will have twin beanies next year  xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

did you get a scan pic shell xxxx


----------



## KimmyB

Brilliant news Shells!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

caz & bob said:


> did you get a scan pic shell xxxx

Na there tight here dont give them away - gotta pay for them and well a little blob i didnt see the point wait till i can see him/her at 12 weeks x


----------



## caz & bob

ok hun :hi: girls xxxx


----------



## KimmyB

Aw that is tight! At my hospital they give you the first scan pic free at each scan so got one at 6 weeks, 7 weeks, 12 weeks, 14 weeks and 20 weeks so far! amazing to see the difference!


----------



## caz & bob

aw took my niece yesterday she is 20 weeks and she having a girls xxxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

i know there so tight down here....
and after everything ive been thro im having to still push for regular scans!!! they are sh*t here the whole nhs system, will be having a word with my midwife on the 29th as she seems to be the one who listens and pushes things for me! 

Aww thats lovely Caz, im guessing im team blue again after 3 boys i cant imagine a girl lol xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw you never no shell hun i hope you get team pink this time xxxx


----------



## katstar

good news cat. :) so happy for you.

Sarah, glad your feeling better. I know you'll end with multiples. :) and this year will fly by. You and your dh can go relax in the sun, have some quality time, rebuild psyically and be raring to go. 

Hello to everyone else. Hope your well. xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Girls.
I would LOVE to have twins! I had my fortune done twice in the past and both said i will have twin boys so lets watch this space! lol.
I am feeling a little better but still very much up and down. The pregnancy hormones must be pretty much gone i think, as the veins have gone from my bbs and my skin is breaking out. I am still bleeding too. Not too badly though. xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxxx


----------



## MrsRoughton

:hi: hope everyone is doing well.
Sarah- how you doing hun???

i


----------



## africaqueen

Hello Mrs R.
I am ok thanks. Just about coping. Cried a lot last night and this morning when i hit me that me an dh's making love is never going to make a baby, only a cold clinical lab will now hopefully. I am trying to not dwell on that aspect but it is very hard. At least once we have a baby safe in my womb, we are the same as anyone else then. Just don't like the idea of how we are going to get pregnant. Just pray it works and then thats all that matters.
Keep sweating and feeling lousy so think maybe i have mild infection. Taking meds for it.
Going to watch a movie and hope to feel better tomorrow xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi lovely ladies

Got a busy week so mighten be around too much - have the inlaws down, so much fun *cough cough* NOT!! 

Hope everyone is well. 

AQ how cool would that be? twin boys .... awwww xxx


----------



## redhead31

Sarah, wow two people have told you that you are having twin boys - that is ace - and now that you are having IVF it looks like it is going to come true - how exciting.
Shells, I'm so pleased that your scan went well. When I was scrolling through the last few screens I was on the edge of my seat waiting to find out how you had done. Then when my computer froze I nearly cried with frustration - anyway, glad its all worked out ok for you :happydance:
Caz - saw that you are on sixth cycle of clomid - what dose are you on as my first round of clomid hasn't made me ovulate and so they are upping me to 100mg for next month - I'm a bit nervous as don't know what side-effects this will bring.

Was a bit deflated that Jenny Renny didn't come true and I didn't even ovulate this month. Oh well, we have got a two week break in Paris coming up so with 100mg clomid and time in a mega romantic city surely something has to happen!!


----------



## caz & bob

red i have finished last month i took soya this month hun 3_6 i o on my own i had 2 losses off it if nothing this month next month all natural xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all xxx


----------



## redhead31

Thanks for the advice Caz and good luck with the soya/going natural - btw I like your pic - is it new or have I just not noticed it before? xx

Kat & Mrs R how are things going with you two? Hope things are progressing well xx


----------



## puppymom32

Hello Lovlies hope everyone is well.


----------



## caz & bob

redhead31 said:


> Thanks for the advice Caz and good luck with the soya/going natural - btw I like your pic - is it new or have I just not noticed it before? xx
> 
> Kat & Mrs R how are things going with you two? Hope things are progressing well xx

ye hun its new its m dogs hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## katstar

nice doggies caz. :)

Getting any twinges in the ovulation department yet? 

Redhead, things are good with me. Bubs is going to be an athlete. My oh felt him friday night. Wow it was hard and constant. 

Hope everyone else is ok. :) xx


----------



## caz & bob

well hun today i have had brown cm and lots of it so i phoned me doc and she wants me to do a hpt in the morning and if its + i have to go and see here and have bloods and a scan and if its n she said it could be o bleed and to keep my eye on it so she said if it carries on i have to go in and have swabs so let see what tomorrow brings hey i have never had this before only when i had an ectopic im only cd13 xxxx


----------



## milosmum

Congratulations Shells that is great news - cant wait for the 12 week scan photo

Africa - glad you are feeling a little better physically - all my love to you at this time xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls it was n and it must of been o bleed so must be ready to pop a big egg out ha i hope xxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Caz,
FXX its a nice big healthy egg. Good Luck hunni.


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck Caz!

Hope everyone else is doing well.

I have been panicking today that maybe i am still pregnant as i keep waking up and each time the first thing i think is 'im pregnant'. Its torture. Also i have had a upset tummy for 2 days and keep worrying that maybe they never took all the pregnancy... the nurse said that when they remove the whole tube, there is no way anything is left but i am so paranoid as have very mild pains in that area too, like little shooting pains... ??
I am scared of my own shadow lately xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Fingers crossed for a nice big eggy Caz!

AQ - I think its only normal to feel frightened after everything that you've gone through recently :hugs: perhaps the shooting pains are where you are healing? As the nurse said, it is highly likely that all the pregnancy was removed with the tube but if you are worried perhaps you could go and see your GP? Or are you still under the care of the ward?


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Kimmy.
I have goggled it and it says only when conservative surgery is done, there is a chance of leaving some tissue behind. I am just a nervous wreck lately.
I have no pain and im healing well physically but not so great emotionally.
I am not under the care of the ward anymore, so would have to see my own GP if i had any pain. I feel ok other than the upset tummy and i suppose that could be for a number of reasons with everything that has gone on xxx


----------



## MrsRoughton

hi everyone! i am ok! having a lot of stress over oh financial mess, i been at my sisters for few days away from him as i am worried about all this stress and the effects it will have on Holly and bump. came back today and we have an action plan of sorts but have told him this is the last straw and any more crap/secrets and he is out the door. i have booked a private scan for 31st July near his where his mum lives and i have invited to her to come along as we live far away and i thought it would be nice for her to see her grandchild in utero! and as the bailliffs amy turn up at any moment i have used my over time this month on something i want which is to see bump again.

hope you are all ok i am shortly off to bed as cream cream crackered xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw sarah :hugs: you will get pains and that hun i hads pain for about 2 to 3 week when i had my ectopic hun but if you feel they are getting worse i would go and see a doc hun xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Sarah,
I am sure all the pains on and off is very normal. I do agree about the mental part even now I still just wish that I was pregnant and it took a while for my body to realize that it no longer way. Big Hugs U know I am here if u need anything. 

MrsR,
Sorry things with OH have been crazy. Yay for Pvt scan that is awesome. 15 weeks already time is flying by. 

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## cyclura

Hello ladies I hope you are all doing ok :hugs:

Well my 12 week scan was cancelled and my consultant appointment was also cancelled, I am really cross as I have been signed off the MW and I also have no consultant yet. I was suppose to have this scan by 14 weeks at the latest but it looks like that wont be happening now seeing as I am 14 weeks today :dohh:


----------



## africaqueen

Amy, i wanted to ask u... (sorry this is a bit personal) if u use contraceptive since your last ectopic? I know there is a tiny chance of the egg floating down and settling in the stump and even tho its only a 1% chance, i am really scared and not sure what to do?
I really dont want to live my life in fear but would rather be safe than sorry... just feel so scared the past few days. I think i am going to ask my Dr about counselling as it is all a bit much for me lately... Hope u are doing ok xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Sarah,
I havent used anything and I too am freaking out worried that some how I will get pg again outside of the uterus. When I had my follow up appt I asked the dr about getting on BC and to save eggs bcuz who knows when I will get a chance to do IVF and he said not to worry about it that it wont happen. I kinda feel like with me anything can happen who would have thought of having 3 ectopics. I think counseling is a wonderful ideal I have been researching support groups in my area so far not luck but still trying to find something to help. 
Big Hugs.


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Amy.
I was going to ask this at my appt with the fertility consultant too.
I think i may go on the pill to preserve eggs, stop af being so aggressive and also to stop my mind running away with itself and getting nervous about that 1% chance, as i am like u and think of how unlikely it is to have 2 ectopics within 6mths but it did happen so i dnt want to temp fate really xxx


----------



## Olivia2

I asked the Dr this also Puppymom and africaqueen and he told me they sew the stump up so no sperm can get in and meet the egg. He said you only see a pregnancy with no tubes occur after years since the surgery and sometimes a little hole wears through and some sperm gets in a fertilizes the egg. He assured me basically unless this happens there was no way it would happen IYKWIM. I wonder if they could look at implanting tubes one day. 

Well I had my appointment yesterday and all forms ready to start IVF when my next AF comes. Scared and excited at the same time. Scared of it not working thats all needles, sniffing studd, ops I can handle. Just wondering how I'll handle the disappointment of it not working evenually.


----------



## puppymom32

Olivia,
I wondered the same thing like the transplant organs why not tubes. I guess it is just as expensive as IVF so they probably figure why try. 
Good Luck with the IVF I have the same exact fears as you. Cant wait to follow your journey.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls thats puppymom its a great idea they should do that it would be better xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Olivia- I was thinking maybe they sew up the stumps but i am not willing to take ANY chances intill i have seen the fertility consultant and found out full details of my surgeries, so we will use condoms intill we get the facts as i am terrified :-(
I wish u all the very best with the IVF! You must be so nervous and excited! i would love to know how it all goes, as il be going through it myself next yr as will Amy hopefully 
Sending u a ton of sticky vibes xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi ladies hope everyones well...

Inlaws have gone home so im back lol.... xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxxxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hey ladies,

Sorry I haven't been on for a while... Work has been a little mental.

Shells great news on your scan - so pleased bubs is in the right place :)

Big hugs to Sarah... hope you're ok. I know things must be tough at the moment but you're strong hun. Thinking of you.

Amy hope you're well.

Caz hows this month looking? I take it you've o'd now and in your 2ww.

MrsR sorry to hear about your issues... Hopefully the plan will help and get you back on track. Here's looking forward to your scan :) Keep your mind off things!

AFM this is my first cycle ttc again after the op... I got a + smiley on my CB digi opk on day 11 which is early for me (now CD13). But I've not had my usual painful OV pains... just mild almost trapped wind pains on my left (the good side!) since yesterday - seem to have gone now and we have BD every night from CD9 so should have it covered. Will keep it up for another couple of days if we can last that long!

Can I ask all you lovely ladies what your usual OV pain feels like?


----------



## caz & bob

think i o today hun got a good + opk so i will realise an egg tomorrow i hope haha i will be 1 dpo tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Olivia2

I'll update you on my journey. So far just waiting for AF to come. I am about 3DPO or there abouts it all blends in together when I have given up trying naturally. The pressure is off now with the IVF starting. So at this stage in 2weeks I start the pill (as doing a down regular cycle) and I'll be on that 4weeks and then start the stim drugs. I have no idea what day of my cycle in September that all begins. Apparently the IVF clinic will call me in the next few days and I can go over the price and treatment so hopefully I'll have a clearer understanding then. I'd love a BFP for Christmas maybe that would be lovely. 

caz & bob hope you catch that egg and same cupcake. Hopefully will be reading about your BFPs in 2weeks time.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsRoughton

good morning how is everyone?

sarah- how are you feeling now?
caz-:hi:

and hi to eveyone else. 

i have booked a gender scan for next saturday as Rich can't make my 20 week scan at the hospital. so am looking forward to finding out girl/boy!!

i have yet to buy much stuff as i am terrifed i will jinx it. but i am moving on the 14 august so will be getting the swinging crib set up and start buying then. 

so wanna take bets on boy/ girl

oh thinks girl i am thinking boy, but i thought a boy with Holly and was really miffed when i found out she was a girl as i was convinced i was right and to find out rich was right really annoyed me hahahaa! but defo woud not swap her for all the tea in china.


----------



## caz & bob

i will guess boy hun :hi: girls xx


----------



## puppymom32

Sorry Ive been missing DH is in the hospital with septic due to an infection now in his blood. Not sure what kind of infection yet but they have him on every antibiotic and it seems to be getting worse not better. Probably be running back and forth between here and the hospital.


----------



## caz & bob

aw hunnie hope he gets well soon hun :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## KimmyB

Hope your husband gets well soon Amy x


----------



## MrsRoughton

hope hubby gets better soon xx


----------



## chickchock

Hi ladies. Did anyone else have a long wait after loosing their tube before starting ttc again? We're not trying again til end of 2011 because of DH's work commitments and it's really difficult.


----------



## africaqueen

Amy- Hope ur dh gets well soon. Let me know how he is and if u need to talk, u know where i am. xx

MrsR- im gonna guess a girl  i am not doing too well lately and neither is dh... we seem to of hit rock bottom the past few days so we are hoping to get some counselling and try and save what is left of our marriage as we do love eachother so much, but find what we have been thru in the last 6mths, just too much to handle without help.

Caz- hope u caught that egg! good luck to everyone else.

Chickchock- we waited 3 mths after my 1st ectopic to ttc again and it only took 2mths to get pregnant again but sadly another ectopic :-(

xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi ladies

How is everyone?

Bit sad today its Luca's due date... i should be having him today :-( xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw shells hun :hugs: sarah hope you and the hb sort things out hun :hi: so all the girls xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Shells- sorry u are sad, but just keep in your mind that what is meant to be will be and this baby u are carrying now was obviously meant to happen and u will soon have him/her in your arms 

xxx


----------



## MrsRoughton

shell-i have just got past the due date of my miscarriage, and the baby i would have had if not for him getting stuck in my tube would be due end of august. i have to keep reminding myself that this bubs would not be here if i had not lost the two other babies and this baby was meant to be born! but i know how hard it is and how guilty it can feel being happy about new bubs. 
sarah- i am currently having cbt therapy and my counsellor has agreed to do a few sessions with me and my oh. i know my situation is different as i have been very lucky to have a child and another. but me and oh have been through hell. you both need time maybe a few days away where you just be together. 

anyhoo's am off in search of choccy xx

love to you all xxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good puppymom hope your hb is get in better xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxxx


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' girls,

Well I guess I belong here now!

My journey started on the 23rd June when I got my BFP. I started spotting on the 28th, full bleeding on the 30th. Suspected miscarriage, had bloods and such taken to monitor levels and stuff.

Fast forward to 2 days ago, I was still bleeding a bit from the "m/c" .. then all of a sudden started bright red again. Went back to the OB .. had a scan and they saw a big cyst on my right ovary. They took more bloods as he suspected ectopic. Sure enough my bloods came back yesterday AM. Had gone from 80 to over 500.

That was 7am. By 11am I was in having surgery. He said I'd been bleeding internally which is why I was in so much pain. They removed the ectopic (described it as a bit of spaghetti with a cocktails sausage in it!) He tried to repair the tube, but it kept bleeding so he took it out. (He left the right ovary in there) They drained the cyst and gave me a D&C.

They did it keyhole so I have 3 cuts. One on my belly button and 2 on either side of my hips. They let me come home to rest/recover in my own bed with lovely pills!

I feel like I should be more upset over it .. but you know, I grieved initially 4 weeks ago when I thought I'd lost the baby .. at the moment I feel relieved that the pains are gone .. cause it really was bad. I'm sure it will hit me in a few days. They said I can still get pregnant tho! I have to wait 1 cycle to let things settle down and recover. 

Thanks so much for reading if you got this far :) :hugs:


----------



## MrsRoughton

i am so sorry you have had to find you way over here. 
i hope in time you can mend and find a way forward and glad you are not in any more physical pain. any questions about ectopic ask away all the ladies are lovely on this thread and will answer as best they can. i don't know if i can mention this (please edit if not and am truely sorry) but have you looked at the ectopic trust website??? they have lost of information on all aspects and stages of ectopics. https://www.ectopic.org.uk/forums/viewforum.php?f=4


sorry if this is not allowed in advance. but i found the info on this site very useful.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls aw sorry for your loss hun xxxxxxx


----------



## KimmyB

Welcome Chaos (in the nicest possible way we wish you didn't have to be here :()
Glad you are pain free at last, I also bled internally so can understand the severity of the pain. As MrsRoughton said, please feel free to ask any questions, these ladies were a great help to me when I lost my tube 9 months ago.
x


----------



## Chaos

Thanks for the lovely welcome, girls

I think I over did it a bit today, feeling very sore. I've also lost my voice from the tube they put in your throat. 

When did you all get your appetite back? I've not eaten since Wednesday .. I just don't have an appetite what so ever .. I think its cause of the oxycodone they gave me to take.


----------



## KimmyB

Chaos said:


> Thanks for the lovely welcome, girls
> 
> I think I over did it a bit today, feeling very sore. I've also lost my voice from the tube they put in your throat.
> 
> When did you all get your appetite back? I've not eaten since Wednesday .. I just don't have an appetite what so ever .. I think its cause of the oxycodone they gave me to take.

My appetite didn't return properly for a couple of weeks, think it was a culmination of the GA, drugs and grief. And if I did eat I felt sick :shrug: Give it a few days hun and you should start to feel better. And take it easy! Those muscles will be painful til healed :hugs:


----------



## Chaos

Thank you :) The tube I had in my throat has made it really sore too, burning and hard to swallow even water. The nurse said that would start healing in a few days tho.


----------



## KimmyB

Ooh that does sound painful, hope it feels better soon!


----------



## redhead31

Hi Chaos, I know what you mean about the sore throat thing - I'm glad I wasn't told before the operation that they shove a pipe down your throat - I'm a real wuss. Anyway, I couldn't talk for hours after my operation - but I have to say nothing can stop me from eating, I was necking sandwiches about four hours after my op :haha:
I guess it all depends what tablets they put you on. Sad to hear you have now joined us, but you are welcome here.
Mrs R - yeah that ectopic trust site is good - I had loads of questions after I had my operation and it was the first place I looked. I remember reading a leaflet that I was given at the hospital saying all the reasons for ectopics and I couldn't see anything that fitted me - I don't douche, I haven't had clymidia, there was no infection etc etc, guess they just missed 'unlucky' off the list!!

Well, I'm on clomid at 100mg this cycle. We were supposed to be leaving for a holiday in Paris tomorrow but yesterday my DH was made redundant and so we can't afford to go anywhere now. His redundancy was a real shock and I think we both need time to get used to it and start the job hunt. Anyway, I'm keeping my fx that the clomid works this cycle as at 50mg my 21 day blood test showed my hormone levels were WAY below average. Ever since my ectopic my body hasn't been the same - it has really thrown it sideways.

Anyway, as I've now got two weeks at home I'm sure I will be checking in regularly - when I'm not :sex: tee hee!!


----------



## puppymom32

chaos,
Welcome so sorry for you loss. Big Hugs. Hope you start to feel better soon. Hope the healing goes well.


----------



## Chaos

puppymom32 said:


> chaos,
> Welcome so sorry for you loss. Big Hugs. Hope you start to feel better soon. Hope the healing goes well.

Thanks lovely :hugs: I've just been reading back at your journey. You're a very strong lady :)


----------



## MrsRoughton

Am having my private scan tomorrow! so you placing bets on sex?? i reckon another girl!


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck for the scan MrsR! Erm...I'll go with BOY!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi Everyone!!!

Chaos welcome, altho sorry to see you are here :-( i hope you are recovering the best you can be. 

Mrs R im guessing girl 

Kimmyb lovely to see you back!

Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing ok?

Had a 8 weeks scan yesterday just to check baby progressing, all seems well at the moment however the dreaded scan for me is in 3 weeks, just praying s/he is healthy. 

Sending lots of love and sticky baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Shells glad everything is looking as it should be :thumbup: Fingers crossed for very healthy baby at the next scan x


----------



## Chaos

Morning girls,

Well I was feeling a little less sore today until missy got a kick to my belly button .. its made the incision seep a little bit of blood. Not much, just a few drops .. do you think this is ok?

I also wanted to ask you about bleeding down below. I can't remember what the Dr told me about what was acceptable (I was kinda high on all their lovely pain meds at the time lol) So I'm having bright red bleeding on the pad and when I go to the bathroom, in the toilet there are globs of dark blood, maybe the size of a quarter (a bit smaller than a 50p for those back home in 'ol blighty!) do you think this is acceptable amount or should I be worried. I also had a D&C so I thought the bleeding after that would be minimal? Thanks loves.


----------



## KimmyB

Sorry Chaos I have no idea wrt the bleeding as I didn't have a D&C. Maybe someone else can help on here?x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all good i hope i think a girl xxxx


----------



## redhead31

Mrs R - what was the result of the scan? I'm gonna get in quickly and guess its a boy. :blue:


----------



## africaqueen

Chaos- I am very sorry for your loss. Just to make u aware, that even though the dr has said u can ttc again after 1 cycle, i personally would not. If u get pregnant again so quick after a ectopic it can increase your chances of having another sadly.
I got pregnant again 5mths after my 1st ectopic and sadly it was another ectopic :-(
There are a lot of girls that go on to have normal pregnancies after ectopic but just be aware that chances of a 2nd are higher than normal and when you do find yourself pregnant again, get yourself checked asap. Hope u heal up soon xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Amy- How is your dh? xxx


----------



## MrsRoughton

well am back and i am having a GIRL!!!!! was a beautiful experience and have a dvd of the scan which i keep replaying over and over!


----------



## africaqueen

MrsRoughton said:


> well am back and i am having a GIRL!!!!! was a beautiful experience and have a dvd of the scan which i keep replaying over and over!

Yaaaay! My guess was right!:happydance:
Awww all those gorgeous clothes etc u can buy now:cloud9:
So glad all was well and if i had a dvd of our baby one day, i would wear it out:blush: xxx


----------



## MrsRoughton

not if Sarah but when! 

got to get oh to burn me a few copies so i have spares and one for her memory box!


----------



## Olivia2

MrsRoughton yeah for finding out your having a little princess.

Shells glad everything is spot on. Yee-haa.

Well I am so depressed. I got a BFP yesterday. No surprise but the line is no darker and its faint for how many DPO I should be. The last 3 pregnancies I have had have done this. It is not going to end well. Right now I am praying its a chemical pregnancy not another EP. I am so not happy. Why couldn't I get pregnant with a healthy pregnancy? Well that 1% chance the Dr gave me of even getting pregnant yes I am that 1%. So now I have to start the serial BTS and see what the HCG level is doing. If its doing what I expect and am sure it is I am having methotrexate. I was so excited about start IVF in just a few days time. Why doesn't my body work the way it should? So I guess the most likely thing is I'll be having the methotrexate and then waiting next year to start IVF again. Why couldn't I be thrilled to even have gotton pregnant? I mean thats what I have wanted for so long but already its clouded with doom. So now I have to call my IVF Dr and cancel the IVF whilst we wait and see how this pans out. Praying for a miracle obviously but its not looking like it. So sorry for the me me post.


----------



## KimmyB

:hugs: Olivia. I can understand your negative feelings given the history but I'm hoping it's a good outcome for you regardless. Will you be having blood work asap? I really hope it's not bad news hun.x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls amy hope the hb is getin better hun afm when me mum bbq last night it was fab but paying for it now carnt stop bein sick hate hangovers i am never drinking again xxxxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Olivia2 said:


> MrsRoughton yeah for finding out your having a little princess.
> 
> Shells glad everything is spot on. Yee-haa.
> 
> Well I am so depressed. I got a BFP yesterday. No surprise but the line is no darker and its faint for how many DPO I should be. The last 3 pregnancies I have had have done this. It is not going to end well. Right now I am praying its a chemical pregnancy not another EP. I am so not happy. Why couldn't I get pregnant with a healthy pregnancy? Well that 1% chance the Dr gave me of even getting pregnant yes I am that 1%. So now I have to start the serial BTS and see what the HCG level is doing. If its doing what I expect and am sure it is I am having methotrexate. I was so excited about start IVF in just a few days time. Why doesn't my body work the way it should? So I guess the most likely thing is I'll be having the methotrexate and then waiting next year to start IVF again. Why couldn't I be thrilled to even have gotton pregnant? I mean thats what I have wanted for so long but already its clouded with doom. So now I have to call my IVF Dr and cancel the IVF whilst we wait and see how this pans out. Praying for a miracle obviously but its not looking like it. So sorry for the me me post.

Oh hun i can understand your worry but please try not too yet, my sister never got a really strong line and she didnt get a positive till 16dpo all is fine. I know its happened b4 but try and remain calm, get yourself down the docs for the blood hcg tests asap. And a quiet congrats to you hun, praying it will be a bubba in the right place xx


----------



## africaqueen

Olivia- Just wondering why u were given a 1% chance of getting pregnant with one tube? the chances really arent reduced by that much with one tube... maybe things will work out fine and this is your miracle before IVF ;-) Are they going to test your blood etc? xxx


----------



## Olivia2

The one tube I have is stuck down with adhesions. They also said it was sticky although opened and they didn't know how damaged the inside was. So its not a normal tube to start with. I had PID which I found out about when I had my ectopic pregnancy removed. It has also been causing me pain since 08 which I think is the adhesions. Because of the adhesions and no movement in the tube they said it couldn't pick up the egg from my tubeless side and if a pregnancy occured there was a higher risk that the emby would get stuck in the tube as the tube is suppose to wave to assist it making it to the uterus which mine didn't (although they couldn't tell me if the hariy things inside were damaged as that is suppose to aid in it passing down the tube also) 
I was histerical yesterday completely convinced it was another EP and then it would be many months wait as I'd try methotrexate first to start the IVF but now I have excepted what ever will be will be. I have a Dr's appointment tomorrow for a BT and an appointment with my IVF Dr and nurse today. Obviously they don't know yet that I am about to cancel the appointment.


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck for your appts Olivia, let us know how it goes xx


----------



## katstar

Hi everyone,

I have not been here for a week or so and there are new people 'hi chaos'. I hope your feeling better hun. I think i remember my belly button scare leaking a bit so you will have to be careful, even with house work as you have to remember you have had surgery and should not pull anything in your tummy. When they do keyhole they pump your abdomen with gas which can pull your skin up off your muscles so this needs to heal. :)

Mrs R - Congrats. Two beautiful girls. :)

Olivia - i hope your ok hun. :( Sorry to hear your so down when it should be happy news for you. But then again, i truely could be so don't doubt it all at once. You may have your 1% miricle there hun. I hope so for you. Let us know how you get on tomorrow. Were all here for you.

Hi to everyone else. :) I am doing ok. Getting fatter lol and tired again. :S can't wait to finish work but thats 2.5 months away yet. 

Love you all xx


----------



## Olivia2

So I just had my appointment with the IVF clinic. A little embarrassing saying well I am going to postpone this and even better not come back at all.

I must say I am so impressed with them. I haven't paid a single cent yet (except in HPTs) and they have given me all this info about what to do from here. I was going to do a BT on Friday and they just said I needed one asap even if its super low to give them a better idea of what is going on. They even faxed a BT referal to the blood place (I am 500kms from the IVF clinic and its all been over the phone so I can go without getting a referal not that that is a problem for me working at the hospital) 

Anyway so I am off for the test tomorrow morning bright and early then the IVF clinic will call me with the results. My period is 2days away so its so early but they said seeing as I have had 1 PUL and 1 EP that they suggested starting to test now before my AF is due and that way if I need methotrexate it can be given super early and save the tube if its there. But I am feeling better this morning and that there might be more hope of a positive outcome. HPT this morning is noticeably darker then the one 2days ago although its still extrememly faint probably 1/4 the darkness perhaps of control line. 

I also run into a friend I have had trouble talking to because she was too fertile if that makes sense and all she did was complain about been pregnant, how she would cope with a new baby etc. So I was so pleased to actually be able to give her a huge and congratulate her (bub is 3weeks) without feeling like I had to force it. What a surprise it is to feel so different when there is a little hope there that this might work out.


----------



## Chaos

katstar said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have not been here for a week or so and there are new people 'hi chaos'. I hope your feeling better hun. I think i remember my belly button scare leaking a bit so you will have to be careful, even with house work as you have to remember you have had surgery and should not pull anything in your tummy. When they do keyhole they pump your abdomen with gas which can pull your skin up off your muscles so this needs to heal. :)

Ya, the two cuts by my hips don't really hurt, it's all around my belly button thats really sore and tender. Don't help when an 18lb, 10 month old decides to belly flop on it either :dohh: I've noticed the glue they used to shut the cuts is starting to come away too. I hope this is normal.

Today I got thru the day with 1 800mg ibuprofen. I am moving a lot better today! Still getting tired quickly tho

Will be attempting to get out the house with Missy tomorrow. I'm the co-organizer of a local mummys group here, we have nearly 90 members and tomorrow is a local firehouse/firemen tour that I've had arranged for MONTHS! We've got over 60 mamas going and I REFUSE!!! to miss it haha. I may be slow and awkward, but I'm going. I need to get out of these 4 walls too. I'll have lots of help too with all the mamas there, so I think I'll be fine. I think I'll be exhausted tho. 

Hope you've all had a fabulous weekend :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Olivia- Just wanted to say to you, if this is another ectopic, i would request the tube be removed. It is a liability for you and will heighten your chances of a further ep when u have your IVF. They say that success rates are higher in IVF when both damaged tubes are removed, so it would be in your intrest to have the tube removed IF its another ep... it maybe a miracle baby for you though. I know the chances are slim but u still have a chance. Sometimes miracles can happen xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Olivia glad you have a little hope today. I'm not going to give you the "everyone's pregnancy tests are different darkness blah blah blah" talk coz you know it all already :wink: I hope this is your miracle baby (do you remember me saying to you months ago when you mentioned IVF that there are loads of stories about how the lady falls pregnant naturally days before starting IVF? Lets hope you're one of those and that baby is safely in your uterus!) I'll keep up the hope for you x


----------



## puppymom32

africaqueen said:


> Amy- How is your dh? xxx


Sarah,
He is doing better at home now with IV Meds goes to the dr on Wed so hopefully they can switch him to pill. He is stuck in the house and has serious cabin fever. Been a really stressful past 2 months. Something good has gotta happen right???


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats Mrs R on a girl!!! Shells glad all is well. Kat hope the time flies by. Olivia big hugs praying its a miracle. 

Chaos, 
Bleeding sounds normal to me babes.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all puppymom glad hes getin there hun xxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks Caz how are you babes any symptoms???


----------



## caz & bob

not at all hun but today i have been very gassy xxxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Sorry I haven't been on here in a while ladies...

Think I just got my BFP...

Take a look at my superdrug test... Mad early though which I'm hoping is a good sign... CD22 out of 28 day cycle and judging by my +opk on CD11 I think I'd be around 9/10DPO.

What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







2.8.2010_ CD22_ 9DPO.jpg
File size: 3.7 KB
Views: 22


----------



## puppymom32

Looks positive to me hun. yay congrats.


----------



## africaqueen

Amy- I am glad ur dh is doing better. I know what u mean about something good needing to happen... i have been in agony with a wisdom tooth cutting through for 4 days and one of my scars is still weeping... i just feel like life is enjoyin givin me a good kicking this yr... i truly hope next yr is the yr we find happiness xxx

Cupcake- my eyesight is not too good but looks like a possible early bfp  just poas again in a few days time and u will get a clearer answer xxx


----------



## caz & bob

cupcake looks good hun xxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hey ladies,

Yes sorry for the rubbish pic! I have a clearer one which is closer up - shows up better. Def quite pink in the flesh and 3 people have seen it... Was darker than the 1st BFP I got with my ectopic at 21DPO. 

Do you think its a good sign to have picked it up this early? I shall keep testing daily to make sure the lines are getting darker but my period isn't due for a week so its very early. I'm hoping with all my heart that has to be a good sign :)


----------



## KimmyB

Cupcake certainly looks like a BFP to me, congrats! Get yourself booked in for a series of BHcgs asap! x


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hey ladies - see what you think of this pic - if you click on it the pic should be closer so you can see the line better.

I do hope bubs is all ok and in the right place! I'm off to Norway for a wedding on Thursday so no point in contacting EPAU until I'm back Tuesday next week also period due on Monday so I'll see that she keeps away, then register it at the doctors next week.

Thanks for all your suppport ladies - means so much! x
 



Attached Files:







P1010953.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## stardust22

Cupcake!! haha seems weird calling you that.

Sorry I didnt text you, my phone is playing up. Waiting for a new one this week. Its working just keeps freezing ARGH!

Lovely line. Such a great :bfp:

So so so happy for you
xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Congrats Cupcake! deffo BFP  Hope everything is fine and please, please insist that they do more than 2 beta hcg tests to make sure everything is fine xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

huge congrats cupcake  .... great line, it is a good sign x


----------



## Cupcake1979

Thanks guys. Here's todays test at 10dpo - taken at midday so not a full 24hrs since the last one... I'm hoping its a touch darker!

Called EPAU earlier... They said they won't take bloods - will only scan me at 7 weeks which seems crazy. This is apparently their usual policy and won't change it unless i'm bleeding or in "acute" pain!!! How rubbish is that? So I'm booked in on 1st September for my first scan. Not impressed at all... also mentioned i've got mild pain on both sides and she said well it wouldnt be caused by an ectopic when I'm only 3w1d preggo - said cells are far too small to be causing pain and prob just adhesions from my scars from the op which was in May... Hmmm so we wait and see.

I'm gonna track it with tests to make sure lines are progressing well and will move onto digis to make sure I get my 3+ conception. With the ectopic I didn't get that till 8w2d.

Fingers crossed girls bean is in right place and is going to be a sticky one!
 



Attached Files:







IMG00063-20100803-1247.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsRoughton

congrats cupcake! (yummy fancy a cupcake now lol with sprinkles) am prying this is a sticky bean in the right place. xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Cupcake1979 said:


> Thanks guys. Here's todays test at 10dpo - taken at midday so not a full 24hrs since the last one... I'm hoping its a touch darker!
> 
> Called EPAU earlier... They said they won't take bloods - will only scan me at 7 weeks which seems crazy. This is apparently their usual policy and won't change it unless i'm bleeding or in "acute" pain!!! How rubbish is that? So I'm booked in on 1st September for my first scan. Not impressed at all... also mentioned i've got mild pain on both sides and she said well it wouldnt be caused by an ectopic when I'm only 3w1d preggo - said cells are far too small to be causing pain and prob just adhesions from my scars from the op which was in May... Hmmm so we wait and see.
> 
> I'm gonna track it with tests to make sure lines are progressing well and will move onto digis to make sure I get my 3+ conception. With the ectopic I didn't get that till 8w2d.
> 
> Fingers crossed girls bean is in right place and is going to be a sticky one!


Cupcake, the lines on hpts show nothing where ectopics are concerned... my first ep the lines were quite faint and my 2nd they were super dark and my hcg was 8000! I am not trying to scaremonger but my experience has sadly taught me not to trust the epau. It is not there body, it is yours.
They can nearly always see a sac at 5wks 2d so when u get to that stage i would lie and say u have had pain and spotting. Infact say ANYTHING to get seen before 7wks. Your fertility and life is no game and they really dnt care as its not them. Its only cos i pushed and pushed that i survived both ectopics. I am hopeful everything is fine for you, but please dont end up in the situation that me and Amy did. Push it and get seen at 5wks hun. I would truly hate to see anyone end up in my situation if its avoidable. I am sure all will be fine but please take my advice xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Cupcake1979 said:


> Thanks guys. Here's todays test at 10dpo - taken at midday so not a full 24hrs since the last one... I'm hoping its a touch darker!
> 
> Called EPAU earlier... They said they won't take bloods - will only scan me at 7 weeks which seems crazy. This is apparently their usual policy and won't change it unless i'm bleeding or in "acute" pain!!! How rubbish is that? So I'm booked in on 1st September for my first scan. Not impressed at all... also mentioned i've got mild pain on both sides and she said well it wouldnt be caused by an ectopic when I'm only 3w1d preggo - said cells are far too small to be causing pain and prob just adhesions from my scars from the op which was in May... Hmmm so we wait and see.
> 
> I'm gonna track it with tests to make sure lines are progressing well and will move onto digis to make sure I get my 3+ conception. With the ectopic I didn't get that till 8w2d.
> 
> Fingers crossed girls bean is in right place and is going to be a sticky one!

Our EPAU follow the same procedure its rubbish! however i went straight to my gp, demanded the blood hcgs just to put my mind at rest and then asked him to ring EPAU and they got me in earlier at 6wks. Push for it or you wont get hunni xx


----------



## puppymom32

I completely agree with Sarah and Shells just as a precaution.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Thanks Sarah, Shells and Amy - appreciate your advice and think I will tell a little white lie to get seen earlier... Its mad in my opinion that they don't start you on a course of HCG tests from the moment you find out.

I also have nagging pain in my left hand side - where my tube is and also on and off on the right hand side (where tube was removed). Lady on the phone told me that this was most scar tissue pains from the operation sites... and said that cells would be size of a poppy seed at most and would not be causing probs yet!!! Dunno what to think! Anyone else had pains when they've been preggo and it all work out ok?

Heres todays progression
 



Attached Files:







10DPO.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 6









10DPOa.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## puppymom32

Cupcake,
I am sure all is fine and will be. It does suck they arent more proactive. The pain may be just from the ligaments stretching. So hard to know what is normal and what is not. FXXX it will all be ok just try and not worry I know easier said than done. I will pray it all works out.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls cupcake them test look good hun fx its in the right place hun xx


----------



## KimmyB

Cupcake1979 said:


> Thanks Sarah, Shells and Amy - appreciate your advice and think I will tell a little white lie to get seen earlier... Its mad in my opinion that they don't start you on a course of HCG tests from the moment you find out.
> 
> I also have nagging pain in my left hand side - where my tube is and also on and off on the right hand side (where tube was removed). Lady on the phone told me that this was most scar tissue pains from the operation sites... and said that cells would be size of a poppy seed at most and would not be causing probs yet!!! Dunno what to think! Anyone else had pains when they've been preggo and it all work out ok?
> 
> Heres todays progression

Hi Cupcake, how rubbish about your EPAU! I had a similar experience with this pregnancy. Phoed EPAU as soon as I got my positive test and asked to be booked in for BHcg. The midwife said "Well it won't tell you whether it's ectopic or not because the numbers can still double in the same way even if it's ectopic" I was like, well thanks for that lady! But I insisted and they did do them for me in the end. I would go to your GP if you're having no luck with EPAU. Wrt the pains, I definitely had them in both sides during early pregnancy (actually ended up in A&E around 5weeks pregnant due to these stretching pains as I was convinced it was another ectopic) So I'd say in some pregnancies the pains are completely normal. Also, just to add, when I went to A&E with the pain in my tube side they got me in for an early scan the day after (made me 5 weeks exactly) and we saw a gestational sack and yolk sack so if you're worried, a little white lie won't hurt anyone if you know what I mean xxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Heres todays progression[/QUOTE]

Hi Cupcake, how rubbish about your EPAU! I had a similar experience with this pregnancy. Phoed EPAU as soon as I got my positive test and asked to be booked in for BHcg. The midwife said "Well it won't tell you whether it's ectopic or not because the numbers can still double in the same way even if it's ectopic" I was like, well thanks for that lady! But I insisted and they did do them for me in the end. I would go to your GP if you're having no luck with EPAU. Wrt the pains, I definitely had them in both sides during early pregnancy (actually ended up in A&E around 5weeks pregnant due to these stretching pains as I was convinced it was another ectopic) So I'd say in some pregnancies the pains are completely normal. Also, just to add, when I went to A&E with the pain in my tube side they got me in for an early scan the day after (made me 5 weeks exactly) and we saw a gestational sack and yolk sack so if you're worried, a little white lie won't hurt anyone if you know what I mean xxx[/QUOTE]

Thanks for that Kimmy! Really helped me. Just been looking on the Ectopic Trust website and I noted quite a few ladies with the same dull achey pain on the side of their good tube - most get confirmed as the corpus luteum cyst and I'm guessing that bubs (weeny ball of cells right now) would be so small, that it seriously couldn't be giving this kinda pain. I'd describe it to being similar to ovulation pain that you get midcycle. 

Well I'm off to Norway on Thursday and back on Tuesday. Will try not to worry in the meantime... I just hope I don't get any spotting or bleeding around time af due as I know that will really freak me out...

Out of interest - did you get any implantation bleeding? Have you had any spotting during your pregnancy this time?

Thanks again x


----------



## KimmyB

Forgot to say...My pain on my tube side was confirmed as a corpus luteum cyst aswell! I did have spotting with this pregancy, around 6 weeks gestation. It was brown and heavy enough to need a pad for a couple of days then another couple of days of brown blood only when wiping. I obviously thought I was miscarrying and was devestated. Got in for yet another early scan and there was the little fetal pole with the tiny heart beating away :) still no explanation as to why I bled, midwife said it oculd be a cervical erosion as me and hubby had DTD the day before the bleed started. Needless to say we avoided sex for the rest of the 1st trimester. I also had 2 tiny spots of brown blood again at 14 weeks and had another emergency scan. Once again baby was fine and kicking around. So for some, bleeding in pregnancy is quite normal but extremely worrying nonetheless. Good luck hun, hope bean in in the right place this time (there's no reason why s/he wouldn't be so try to keep up the hope) xxx


----------



## Olivia2

Cupcake I am experiencing a similar thing with the pain. I agree with what the other girls have already said. I had my 1st BHCG yesterday and it came back at 82 (13DPO) My EP at 15DPO was 71 then it dropped to 61 at 17DPO and then started doubling normally pretty much. I have booked in for a scan in 2weeks time when I should be 5wks5days but thats only if the HCG rises accordingly. The IVF clinic has been good. Although they told me not to have the BT until I see my Dr which is 6days away. I think I'll go to the GP today to get a request for 48hrs. The IVF clinic thought my HCG was ok for the stage of pregnant I am (4wks today or 3wks6days) Although those stupid HPTs I just can't stop POAS and compairing lines and they are not getting darker. AF is due today keep feeling its coming.


----------



## Cupcake1979

KimmyB said:


> Forgot to say...My pain on my tube side was confirmed as a corpus luteum cyst aswell! I did have spotting with this pregancy, around 6 weeks gestation. It was brown and heavy enough to need a pad for a couple of days then another couple of days of brown blood only when wiping. I obviously thought I was miscarrying and was devestated. Got in for yet another early scan and there was the little fetal pole with the tiny heart beating away :) still no explanation as to why I bled, midwife said it oculd be a cervical erosion as me and hubby had DTD the day before the bleed started. Needless to say we avoided sex for the rest of the 1st trimester. I also had 2 tiny spots of brown blood again at 14 weeks and had another emergency scan. Once again baby was fine and kicking around. So for some, bleeding in pregnancy is quite normal but extremely worrying nonetheless. Good luck hun, hope bean in in the right place this time (there's no reason why s/he wouldn't be so try to keep up the hope) xxx

Thanks Kimmi - you've put my mind at rest. Its really good to have a pregnant one tuber on had for advice so thank you for that :thumbup:

LHS pains have now stopped and just getting a few twinges on the right tubeless side and almost a stretchy pulling feel in the area in the middle where the uterus would be...

So this morning I took a digi test and got Pregnant 1-2 which is great news. I'm 11DPO and on CD24, so still 4 days before my period is due which I'm taking to be a really good sign. My LP this cycle is way longer than usual - coming in at 15 days but I'd assume the longer the better as long as its not past 16 days from what I have read.

Glad everything is ok with your little bubs :) :hugs:


----------



## Cupcake1979

Olivia2 said:


> Cupcake I am experiencing a similar thing with the pain. I agree with what the other girls have already said. I had my 1st BHCG yesterday and it came back at 82 (13DPO) My EP at 15DPO was 71 then it dropped to 61 at 17DPO and then started doubling normally pretty much. I have booked in for a scan in 2weeks time when I should be 5wks5days but thats only if the HCG rises accordingly. The IVF clinic has been good. Although they told me not to have the BT until I see my Dr which is 6days away. I think I'll go to the GP today to get a request for 48hrs. The IVF clinic thought my HCG was ok for the stage of pregnant I am (4wks today or 3wks6days) Although those stupid HPTs I just can't stop POAS and compairing lines and they are not getting darker. AF is due today keep feeling its coming.

Hey Olivia, so glad we're in this together!! Your bloods are high for 13DPO - so for a start that's really good :) YEs definately be good to see what your blood is doing in 48hrs... I remember last time I had humungous AF style cramps but no blood then +test so I am wondering if I'm in for lots of af style cramps on Monday - who knows, just have to take it as it comes.

I couldn't get a doctors appointment till 17th August with the female doctor that specialises in gynae issues... She saw me through the ectopic and was very understanding so I don't really want to see anyone else. My plan was to track HCG through the CLearblue digis until I'm back from Norway next Tuesday, then call up the EPU and say I'm having pain to see if they'll start running Beta HCG's then. At that stage i'll be 4w1d, so still very early.

Good luck with it all Olivia - I hope it works out well for both of us and that we can become bump buddies x :hugs:


----------



## KimmyB

Fingers crossed for both of you girls :hugs: I will always say what happened to me (I know it's not the same for everyone but these are my experiences and if they help someone then that is the main thing :D) Have fun in Norway Cupcake. Olivia, good idea to get in for repeat Hcg in 48hrs hun :thumbup: Fingers crossed for a nice double! At 10dpo with this pregnancy my Hcg was 28 (EPAU wouldn't tell me the number straight away-just told me it was very low-which sent me into a blind panic!) but with the ectopic I had bloods at around 21dpo and it was only 21. At the time I wish they'd just told me the number with this one as it would've put my mind at rest for definite. Good luck ladies, I'll keep checking back x


----------



## Olivia2

Thanks ladies. I am of to the Dr in a moment to get the request for BHCG again. I'll have them done tomorrow. I have mainly left sided ovary pain and I have had that since O time but thats nothing unusual for me. I am also cramping so so much but I guess that is fantastic as I didn't get that with the EP. The worst thing I have is it seems my vag is super wetc (not cm like watery) its always been a fear of mine I have hydrosalphinx so this concerns me but other then that just enjoying the fact I am clinically pregnant even if I don't feel it.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxx


----------



## MrsRoughton

Olivia, just had to goggle hydrosalphinx as had no idea what it was. i know i can only offer you what symptoms i have and that we are all different, but i have clear cm constant. and seem to be constantly in the toilet, knicker checking! i think its common in pregnancy. hoping and praying for your bean xx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Olivia2 said:


> Thanks ladies. I am of to the Dr in a moment to get the request for BHCG again. I'll have them done tomorrow. I have mainly left sided ovary pain and I have had that since O time but thats nothing unusual for me. I am also cramping so so much but I guess that is fantastic as I didn't get that with the EP. The worst thing I have is it seems my vag is super wetc (not cm like watery) its always been a fear of mine I have hydrosalphinx so this concerns me but other then that just enjoying the fact I am clinically pregnant even if I don't feel it.

Fingers crossed with you 48hr bloods, Olivia. I have the same pain funnily enough - I'd definately explain it as ovulation pain which I get every cycle... No cramps yet but I'm assuming they'll turn up nearer to time AF is due.

Its good to see my 11dpo tests are progressing nicely - they've gone from bearly there 48hrs ago to easily noticeable now :)
 



Attached Files:







P1010964.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 2









P1010965.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 2









P1010968.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Olivia2

Cupcake1979 I went to the Drs last night and will go back in a few hours when DH returns from work so I dont have to take DD with me. I have to go before 5pm for him to phone for the results. I am confident its rising as my FR POAS was darker today then yesterday. I have shocking pain in my left ovary the one I know I ovulated on and the one with the tube. I am just telling myself its a nice big fat corpeous luteum providing the bub with progesterone and nothing more. My appointment with the Gyno is next week and the scan is 13days away. They will come soon enough I am sure.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxx


----------



## Olivia2

I am so happy right now. My HCG has risen at a good rate. Its 236 last BT taken yesterday at 14/15DPO :happydance: The rising time was 33hrs


----------



## puppymom32

That is awesome news Olivia so happy for you. What was the first set?


----------



## KimmyB

Brilliant news Olivia!


----------



## MrsRoughton

fantastic Olivia xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls olivia whooopp fab news xxxxx


----------



## katstar

wow - you go away from the forum for a couple of days and look what happens. 

Olivia 82 to 236 is brilliant. I am so happy for you. :)
Same for you too cupcake. There is good news about pregnancies all over the place. Here and ectopic trust. What a great week. :)

xx


----------



## Olivia2

Unfortunately despite fantastic numbers on the HCG it doesn't look like this pregnancy is going to continue. I am so heartbroken right now. I will know more on Tuesday or Wednesday so I'll pop back with more answers when I know them myself. I am just so sad that this could happen. Why get a BFP and be teased only to not be able to keep it. Despite a good rise they are still suspecting another EP is likely or a m/c. I don't know what to do or where to go from here. Dh and I are just so over it and feel we are not going to get a take home baby. I feel like giving up but I can't. How can you stop wanting a baby and live with the grief of what you have been through?


----------



## KimmyB

Oh no, so sorry Olivia :hugs: x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls aw olivia xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Olivia- i am sorry hun. My beta numbers had a great rise and was still ectopic, but majority of women will see slow rising hcg so maybe all is ok? How do they know the pregnancy is either mc or ep? xxx


----------



## Olivia2

I've been in ED today trying to figure out what is going on. My HCG is now 1007 so its up from the 236 3days prior so definately more then doubling within the 2days. They have seen free fluid in the pouch of douglas and around both ovaries mainly on the right side which is the opposite to where the egg came from (and I'm missing that tube) So I think the free fluid is the blame for my pain and part of the reason they are suspecting another ectopic. The new Dr I saw today said she thought I had every bit of a chance that this pregnancy is in the uterus. Nothing could be seen in the uterus as I am only 4wks4days today. The sonographer said the earliest she has ever seen a fetal pole was at 5wks3days. She said she could see something that might be a gestational sac but it could also be mucous etc. Interesting thing is she said ectopic pregnancies can still have a sac in the uterus but the fetal pole is in the tube. Now I wonder how that can be but she obviously knew what she was talking about so I now wonder if I was in fact not pregnant with twins like they said first time but had the sac in the uterus and bub in the tube. So I have an appointment to see the Gyno/Ob on Tuesday and another scan at 5wks4days to confirm. The problem then is if its definately in the tube it will be too late for the methotrexate. I spoke to many Drs today and they were all pretty keen to administer methotrexate then have IVF 6months later and use some antibiotic inside the tube to prevent it causing problems with implantation. Apparently its successful with damaged tubes and improving success rates. I just hope they are right and we are not on a rollercoaster ride for weeks that ends disasterously.


----------



## caz & bob

aw i hope its in the right place then hun :hi: girls afm still no af and still bfn see what tomorrow brings xxxx


----------



## Chaos

Happy Sunday!

Well I'm still getting very tired easy. I really don't like it, I've never been one to just sit around, I enjoy getting out in the day. I guess I have to be patient tho. 
I had my post op check on Thursday. Dr said the cuts look good, I asked about them still being sore, he said that's normal and the knots under them will soften in time (Scar tissue healing)
Yanno, tube removal is a great weight loss program! I've lost 14lbs since the 29th lol, who knew one little tube weighed 14lbs ;) I know not a healthy way, but I just don't feel very hungry still, Plus what I do eat is setting off my IBS big time. Ah well, this too shall pass.

I spoke to the Dr about the removal .. I had to know .. I asked if the baby was 9 weeks along when he removed him/her .. I was filled with guilt that he'd have to kill my baby to save me, you know? He said no, the baby died when we initially thought it was a miscarriage, he said that the pregnancy tissue had carried on growing tho. As odd as it sounds, it gave me a bit of relief you know? I mean of course I'm still sad the baby died, but I'm glad it didn't keep growing only to have to die you know? I'm sorry if my thoughts offend anyone ...

Ok on to happier subjects! Congratulations for the BFPs!!! So happy for you! :) :hugs:

*Olivia *~ Oh lady, I'm so sorry :hugs: I'm hoping there is good news for you on Tuesday ...

Hoping you're all having a fabulous weekend!


----------



## milosmum

Well ladies yet again I have missed so much - life really moves quickly on these boards.

Congratulations cupcake - hope all is well and you have/ had a great time in Norway and AF stays away 
Olivia - a guarded but hopeful congratulations to you too. I hope your doctors appointment this week gives an answer to what is going on.

Chaos and Africa - I hope you are both healing post-operatively and I hope everyone else is keeping well

xxx


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Hey, I have a bit of an odd question that will probably just seem so obvious lol but it's kinda just dawned on me :dohh: and I was wondering if anybody might know. I had my left fallopian tube removed last feb and got pregnant with Arf two cycles later so either that did the trick or he really was a complete miracle! I've been using OPK's for the last few months and they've been positive but can somebody explain to me how OPK's work? Obviously I'll only release an egg from one side and so from what I know, it's likely I'll only release an egg every other month isn't it, from the fallopian tube I have? Is it possible I'm still producing OV symptoms and that's why I'm getting positive OPK's every month even though essentially I can only get pg every other month? It's very confusing I know, sorry :blush: Also, to add, I was still producing breastmilk up to a week ago. I exclusively pumped for my son and although my milk dwindled to hardly anything I perservered up to him being 6 months, so I guess it's likely this is having an effect too :shrug:

I'm gonna post this in TTC too, but thought it best to ask here too. :flower: xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well still no af for me going to test later xxxx


----------



## Chaos

MrsBandEgglet said:


> Hey, I have a bit of an odd question that will probably just seem so obvious lol but it's kinda just dawned on me :dohh: and I was wondering if anybody might know. I had my left fallopian tube removed last feb and got pregnant with Arf two cycles later so either that did the trick or he really was a complete miracle! I've been using OPK's for the last few months and they've been positive but can somebody explain to me how OPK's work? Obviously I'll only release an egg from one side and so from what I know, it's likely I'll only release an egg every other month isn't it, from the fallopian tube I have? Is it possible I'm still producing OV symptoms and that's why I'm getting positive OPK's every month even though essentially I can only get pg every other month? It's very confusing I know, sorry :blush: Also, to add, I was still producing breastmilk up to a week ago. I exclusively pumped for my son and although my milk dwindled to hardly anything I perservered up to him being 6 months, so I guess it's likely this is having an effect too :shrug:
> 
> I'm gonna post this in TTC too, but thought it best to ask here too. :flower: xx

This is what the OB/GYN Dr told me:

He said its not true that ovulation alternates left to right every other month, it says it's like flipping a coin to as which ovary produces an egg. He said the month my right ovary produces an egg I won't get pregnant because I do not have a tube, the left side, I can get pregnant. So its random, your left could ovulate for 2 months in a row, but then so could your right yanno?

So yes you will get positive results each month on the ovulations predictions. You just can't tell which side is ovulating. You'll get a positive when you get a surge of the LH hormone that's produced about 2 days before you release an egg, making it your 2 most fertile days.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Chaos said:


> MrsBandEgglet said:
> 
> 
> Hey, I have a bit of an odd question that will probably just seem so obvious lol but it's kinda just dawned on me :dohh: and I was wondering if anybody might know. I had my left fallopian tube removed last feb and got pregnant with Arf two cycles later so either that did the trick or he really was a complete miracle! I've been using OPK's for the last few months and they've been positive but can somebody explain to me how OPK's work? Obviously I'll only release an egg from one side and so from what I know, it's likely I'll only release an egg every other month isn't it, from the fallopian tube I have? Is it possible I'm still producing OV symptoms and that's why I'm getting positive OPK's every month even though essentially I can only get pg every other month? It's very confusing I know, sorry :blush: Also, to add, I was still producing breastmilk up to a week ago. I exclusively pumped for my son and although my milk dwindled to hardly anything I perservered up to him being 6 months, so I guess it's likely this is having an effect too :shrug:
> 
> I'm gonna post this in TTC too, but thought it best to ask here too. :flower: xx
> 
> This is what the OB/GYN Dr told me:
> 
> He said its not true that ovulation alternates left to right every other month, it says it's like flipping a coin to as which ovary produces an egg. He said the month my right ovary produces an egg I won't get pregnant because I do not have a tube, the left side, I can get pregnant. So its random, your left could ovulate for 2 months in a row, but then so could your right yanno?
> 
> So yes you will get positive results each month on the ovulations predictions. You just can't tell which side is ovulating. You'll get a positive when you get a surge of the LH hormone that's produced about 2 days before you release an egg, making it your 2 most fertile days.Click to expand...

Thank you ever so much :flower:


----------



## caz & bob

well af has just landed xxxxx


----------



## katstar

oh caz. So sorry hun. Aunt flo's unexpected visits are so annying. :hugs:

Olivia, i'm so sorry hun. I hope it does turn out to be ok. I will pray for you. Xx


----------



## puppymom32

Hello ladies sorry I've been missing had a wonderful relaxing weekend. So I have news looks like I will start the process to be adopting my nephew from Mexico he is two and his parents (george's brother) want us to adopt him and raise him in the US. Gotta call a lawyer and find out what all is involved. My head is seriously spinning but so happy and excited.


----------



## puppymom32

FXXX for you Olivia

So sorry Caz big hugs.


----------



## africaqueen

Sorry Caz hun :-(

Olivia- everything crossed for u!

Amy- that is wonderful news!! keep me updated xxx


----------



## redhead31

Hey everyone, hope you are all doing ok.

MrsBandegglet - I'd been told that your remaining tube steps in to take over from your missing tube and that eggs from your tubeless side can 'float' over to your other tube. Also, your remaining tube waves around trying to catch eggs as they are released and so it can pick up eggs being released from the other ovary. I was told that fertility is only reduced to 70% of what it was before because of this. It seems that even in 'normal' women eggs travel from the left ovary to the right tube and the right ovary to the left tube quite regularly.

Olivia - I really hope everything goes ok for you and this one has made it to the right place :hugs:

Caz - sorry the :witch: got you - AFs are v annoying.

Well, I actually ovulated this month!! :happydance: The first time in months and months - it is so nice to be in the 2ww for the first time in a very long time. I'm totally lovin the clomid as its sorted all my extra all-month bleeding out and got me ovulating - if I'm not preg in three months time then I have to come off it :growlmad: 

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw that sound great amy xxxx


----------



## katstar

amy,

What wonderful news. Wow. I bet your so excited you can't contain yourself. Yes keep us updated. 

Redhead,
Happy to hear you ovulated. Hope you don't spend too much of the next fortnight symptom spotting. Lol. Xx

Well i have not had a nice day. Got horrible pain in my right side. Its like right sided period cramps. They would not go and was catching my breath. I called my mdwife who sent me to the labour ward to be monitored. I was put on a monitor for a hour. Had 3 braxton hicks contractions but i did not feel them. The pain i hve is constant, at the end the doc said its a combination of round ligament pain and also boys having a growth spurt at around 26 weeks. She also mention my scaring and adhesions from my surgery a year ago and said this could be making my round ligament pain worse and thats why i can pin point the worse pain spot. She said my babys heart rate is fab and he moved a lot during being monitored so their happy that he's happy.
Was told i could go and to come back if i had any losses, more survere pain and anything unusual happen. Ordered to have warm bath the ease pain and to take it easy.
I still have the pain now. She did say it would pass but to bare with it. I did not think that my right tube removal would cause such pain but it does make sense.

Xx


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks Kat definetly will. So sorry the pain has been bad. Glad babes is ok though. Hang in there not too much longer to go.


----------



## KimmyB

Amy that's great news, def keep us updated!
Redhead yippee for ovulating! Fingers crossed for you!
Kat sounds like a hellish day but glad baby is OK, hope your pain eases soon.
Hope everyone else is OK. Nothing to report from me apart from today is day one of eating more healthily and I think I've done quite well (even if I do say so myself :haha:)
x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls kat glad baby is fine and hope thne pain goes hun amy keep us updated hun red yayyy for the big o hun kimmy keep it up hunnie xx afm carnt wait till af goes 3 more days xxxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hi Ladies,

I'm back from Norway!!! How are you all...

Olivia - sorry to hear your news, I hope you get some answers when you see the doc next, it must all be so confusing at the moment - :hugs: honey!

Sorry Caz, hoping you get some good news next month.

Kat - hope things start to ease of for you soon, but great reassurance that bubs is all well and strong so try not to worry hun

AFM - all seems to be going well. I've had no pain since last Thursday and AF didn't turn up yesterday. So at moment not really particularly preggo - just have extreme exhaustion and major sore and enlarged boobs!

Been testing every day and lines getting darker and darker. At 3w6d got my 2-3wks conception on my CB digi (HCG levels over 200) and today at 4w1d, my preggo tests have have a test line far darker than the control line. I'll be using my CB digi on Sunday to make sure at 4w6d that I have my 3wks+ conception on my digi (2000+ HCG). If this is the case then my HCG has been doubling every 48hrs since I got my first + test at 3w0d pregnant.

I'm off to see my GP next Tuesday which will put me at 5w1d and I'll ask that I get referred for an early scan that week so I can put my mind at rest and hopefully see something in the womb... until then its a real waiting game, but I'm so pleased I have great line progression and no ovulation type pain now which has put my mind at ease somewhat.


----------



## caz & bob

hi hun fx it in the womb hun xxxx


----------



## KimmyB

Sounds great Cupcake! Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Oh Amy what lovely news!!! how so exciting and a wonderful thing you are doing, giving your nephew a loving family im so happy for you, you will make a fantastic mummy.

Caz im sorry af got you xxxx

Hi everyone sorry been abit quiet been so busy. xxx


----------



## Olivia2

Thats fantastic cupcake. I had more bloods taken yesterday so thats 4 lots now. And HCG is risen to 3110 so 54hrs later then the one before which was 1007. The rising is remaining at 33-34hr doubling time. I now have alot of hope this isn't an ectopic but the Drs seem to be convinced it probably is. As a midwife however I can't say I have every seen an ectopic rise as quickly as mine is so just praying that means it is in the uterus. My ectopic at 8wks1day was 6000 so already at 4wks5days it was half that. Please let my instinct be right. And I have had no bleeding and I was bleeding with my ectopic and PUL at this stage. So I am officially more pregnant without problems except the free fluid then I have been the last 3times :happydance: I have an appointment next Tuesday and a scan Wednesday.


----------



## puppymom32

Awesome news cupcake and Olivia everything sounds wonderful. FXXX for you both.


----------



## katstar

well from a good nights sleep, i don't seem to be in pain. Don't know how long that will last though after being at my desk a couple of hours.
Cupcake and olivia. It sounds very very good for you both. :) fingers crossed still. Xx


----------



## KimmyB

Sounds good to me Olivia :thumbup: I forgot to mention, when I had my first scan with this pregnancy (5wks gestation) they saw some free fluid in the Pouch of Douglas (I was like, what the hell is that?!) But they said it could just be old blood from my previous ectopic or a ruptured cyst. They never seemed too concerned and so I didn't worry (probably because I didn't know what they meant :dohh:) Good luck!


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck Olivia! My hcg with my last ectopic was 8000 at 5.5wks.
Wishing u the best of luck.

I am back on my diet and gonna make sure i get my bmi below 30 before xmas so we can go on the list and have IVF in may/june scared but optimistic xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all olivia and cup looking good girls i will keep my fx for you both afm 1 day till af is gone xxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Olivia2 said:


> Thats fantastic cupcake. I had more bloods taken yesterday so thats 4 lots now. And HCG is risen to 3110 so 54hrs later then the one before which was 1007. The rising is remaining at 33-34hr doubling time. I now have alot of hope this isn't an ectopic but the Drs seem to be convinced it probably is. As a midwife however I can't say I have every seen an ectopic rise as quickly as mine is so just praying that means it is in the uterus. My ectopic at 8wks1day was 6000 so already at 4wks5days it was half that. Please let my instinct be right. And I have had no bleeding and I was bleeding with my ectopic and PUL at this stage. So I am officially more pregnant without problems except the free fluid then I have been the last 3times :happydance: I have an appointment next Tuesday and a scan Wednesday.

Olivia - I don't see how they can think this is ectopic with such amazing HCG levels! Your hcg numbers are very high for 4w5d - I'm only expecting mine to hit that kind of number at 5w which will be on Monday. Have they also run your progesterone number too to see what that's looking like? Usually in ectopics its fairly low so with that and your great HCG numbers they should be able to give you some positive news?

How many days will you be when you have your scan? I'm seeing my GP on Tuesday and will push for a scan next week. I'll be 5w1d on Tuesday so any day after that would be good and hopefully levels should be high enough to show something on scan. I guess once we've passed that point we'll know what we're dealing with here but I have such postive thoughts for and I both, given the rising HCG levels we're experiencing!

Fingers crossed all is ok and that we can be bump buddies x


----------



## Cupcake1979

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls how are you all olivia and cup looking good girls i will keep my fx for you both afm 1 day till af is gone xxx

Thanks Caz and heaps of luck to you for this cycle! Hopefully this will be the one:thumbup:


----------



## Cupcake1979

KimmyB said:


> Sounds good to me Olivia :thumbup: I forgot to mention, when I had my first scan with this pregnancy (5wks gestation) they saw some free fluid in the Pouch of Douglas (I was like, what the hell is that?!) But they said it could just be old blood from my previous ectopic or a ruptured cyst. They never seemed too concerned and so I didn't worry (probably because I didn't know what they meant :dohh:) Good luck!

Hey Kimmy, just wondering at 5w could they tell the pregnancy was in the uterus or did you have to go back for a later scan?


----------



## africaqueen

Cupcake1979 said:


> Olivia2 said:
> 
> 
> Thats fantastic cupcake. I had more bloods taken yesterday so thats 4 lots now. And HCG is risen to 3110 so 54hrs later then the one before which was 1007. The rising is remaining at 33-34hr doubling time. I now have alot of hope this isn't an ectopic but the Drs seem to be convinced it probably is. As a midwife however I can't say I have every seen an ectopic rise as quickly as mine is so just praying that means it is in the uterus. My ectopic at 8wks1day was 6000 so already at 4wks5days it was half that. Please let my instinct be right. And I have had no bleeding and I was bleeding with my ectopic and PUL at this stage. So I am officially more pregnant without problems except the free fluid then I have been the last 3times :happydance: I have an appointment next Tuesday and a scan Wednesday.
> 
> Olivia - I don't see how they can think this is ectopic with such amazing HCG levels! Your hcg numbers are very high for 4w5d - I'm only expecting mine to hit that kind of number at 5w which will be on Monday. Have they also run your progesterone number too to see what that's looking like? Usually in ectopics its fairly low so with that and your great HCG numbers they should be able to give you some positive news?
> 
> How many days will you be when you have your scan? I'm seeing my GP on Tuesday and will push for a scan next week. I'll be 5w1d on Tuesday so any day after that would be good and hopefully levels should be high enough to show something on scan. I guess once we've passed that point we'll know what we're dealing with here but I have such postive thoughts for and I both, given the rising HCG levels we're experiencing!
> 
> Fingers crossed all is ok and that we can be bump buddies xClick to expand...

Fingers crossed for u both ;-)

My hcg was 8000 with my last ectopic at 5wk 5d so hcg levels prove nothing in my opinion... its the scan that is the main thing to prove all is ok.
I hope u both have ur scans and get amazing news xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Cupcake1979 said:


> KimmyB said:
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me Olivia :thumbup: I forgot to mention, when I had my first scan with this pregnancy (5wks gestation) they saw some free fluid in the Pouch of Douglas (I was like, what the hell is that?!) But they said it could just be old blood from my previous ectopic or a ruptured cyst. They never seemed too concerned and so I didn't worry (probably because I didn't know what they meant :dohh:) Good luck!
> 
> Hey Kimmy, just wondering at 5w could they tell the pregnancy was in the uterus or did you have to go back for a later scan?Click to expand...

Hey Cupcake, yes I had my first scan at 5wks due to one sided pain and they confirmed the pregnancy was in my uterus as they could see the gestational sac and yolk sac in there.x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: gilrs hope you all well xxx


----------



## katstar

hi cat. :) 

Doing great now finshed work for the day. Lol.
X


----------



## KimmyB

Morning girls, well I'm up with the birds as couldn't sleep. Got an awful pain in left sided groin area - takes my breath sometimes. Katstar does this sound like what you're experiencing?x


----------



## Cupcake1979

Oh Kimmy, what a stress! I'm sure its nothing to worry about but hope Katstar can give you an idea if its the same kinda pain that she's been experiencing... seems alot of pregnant ladies get some kinda pain throughout the pregnancy - just makes it so hard to know what is normal and what is not.. Hoping Katstar can put your mind at rest :)

I got my 3+ conception on Digi prego test today which puts my HCG at over 2000 for 4w4d which means based on when i got my 1-2, 2-3 conception levels on the digi my HCG is more than doubling in 48hrs. I also have no pain and don't necessarily feel prego "down below" so to speak, apart from my painful boobs and extreme tiredness... If my rates continue like this and I manage to get a scan next week I'm thinking my HCG should be in the region of 8000 by Wednesday which should mean I'll know either way if this bean is in the right place... Roll on next week!

Hope all other ladies are well x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all xxxx


----------



## katstar

KimmyB said:


> Morning girls, well I'm up with the birds as couldn't sleep. Got an awful pain in left sided groin area - takes my breath sometimes. Katstar does this sound like what you're experiencing?x

Yes it does kim.
It took my breath a lot. Its also hurt round the right side of my back.
Only thing that kept me from going mad with worry was that bubba was very active so i knew he was ok. Your getting to the male growth spurt stage too. It will be your scar pulling. I posted the details on ectopic trust and a few other women who are or had been pregnant had this pain too at around 26 weeks. On their tubeless side.
But any bleeding or anything that does not feel right, get it checked. Trust your instincts. A warm bath a couple of painkillers eased mine grately. xx


Cupcake, looking good hun. :) lets hope you get a scan soon.

Hi cat again :) 

Oh i just noticed my ticker moved a notch again. :) wow its flying by.
Xx


----------



## Olivia2

Cupcake1979 said:


> Olivia2 said:
> 
> 
> Thats fantastic cupcake. I had more bloods taken yesterday so thats 4 lots now. And HCG is risen to 3110 so 54hrs later then the one before which was 1007. The rising is remaining at 33-34hr doubling time. I now have alot of hope this isn't an ectopic but the Drs seem to be convinced it probably is. As a midwife however I can't say I have every seen an ectopic rise as quickly as mine is so just praying that means it is in the uterus. My ectopic at 8wks1day was 6000 so already at 4wks5days it was half that. Please let my instinct be right. And I have had no bleeding and I was bleeding with my ectopic and PUL at this stage. So I am officially more pregnant without problems except the free fluid then I have been the last 3times :happydance: I have an appointment next Tuesday and a scan Wednesday.
> 
> Olivia - I don't see how they can think this is ectopic with such amazing HCG levels! Your hcg numbers are very high for 4w5d - I'm only expecting mine to hit that kind of number at 5w which will be on Monday. Have they also run your progesterone number too to see what that's looking like? Usually in ectopics its fairly low so with that and your great HCG numbers they should be able to give you some positive news?
> 
> How many days will you be when you have your scan? I'm seeing my GP on Tuesday and will push for a scan next week. I'll be 5w1d on Tuesday so any day after that would be good and hopefully levels should be high enough to show something on scan. I guess once we've passed that point we'll know what we're dealing with here but I have such postive thoughts for and I both, given the rising HCG levels we're experiencing!
> 
> Fingers crossed all is ok and that we can be bump buddies xClick to expand...


I had a scan on Wednesday gone due to more pain (they are thinking a kidney stone) and they spotted a gestational sac and yolk sac within it in the uterus :happydance: they still said it was possible for the fetal pole to be in the tube but it was extremely unlikely and the are confident its a uterine pregnancy. So I am on :cloud9: I have a scan on Wednesday but I am going to put it back at least a week if not 2-3weeks as I really would love to see a HB so I might look at having a scan at 8-9weeks now. Also I don't want another dildocam as I've already had 2 so after 8weeks I can be certain to have a abdo one. I'll be back tomorrow for more. So tired as I have just done a double shift. 

Puppymom thats such wonderful news about your nephew. I am so excited for you all. 

Cupcake thats fantastic also with your digi test. I wish you could get them here but I haven't seen them here.


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks Kat, little man is very active aswell which is why I didn't panic so much. It's surprising how painful it is though isn't it?! Although I did have a good nights sleep last night. And today I get to see him in 4D :wohoo: Hope you're well :hugs:

Olivia that is just fantastic news! Yippee for in utero bean! x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all hope your all fine well afm on the 12 i came off af and these last 2 days i have been spotting brown and then red stuff dont no what it is because when af stops it stops and i have never spotted before what do you think girls xxxxxx


----------



## katstar

Olivia - that's fantastic news. :) I am so happy for you and i bet your so relieved. 

HI cat. I have no idea what it may be. Maybe a side effect from not having clomid this month? no idea hun. Hope you find out or it settles. xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well my spotting has stoped it might of been because i have been running these last couple of days xxxxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hey Olivia - so good to hear your news! Once the yolk sac is spotted I hear they can confirm pregnancy is in uterus so sounds like you're out of the woods! So pleased for you my love!

AFM - the left hand sided achey pain came back so I headed to my local Gynae ward as the EPAU is shut on weekends. They took bloods, did an internal examination but couldn't do a scan till this morning and so decided to keep me in overnight given my past history (plus a newly qualified doc was only senior person on, so she said she wanted to err on the side of caution.

Anyway bloods came back with BHCG at 1245 and progesterone at 47 (@ 4w5d). I had my scan this morning and they found a gestational sac measuring 6mm in the womb but with no yolk sac or foetal pole. They have said that until they see the yolk sac, which usually shows up around 5w4d, they can't rule out ectopic, but the signs are certainly on track for where they should be. 

I have to go back in the morning for my 48hr bloods to see what number I get. If the numbers are doubling they have said this would be suggestive of a normal uterine pregnancy. If they are not, then they will confirm PUL and discuss the options for me at the time...

So again i'm in limbo - stressing about my bloods tomorrow morning, then will have the agonising wait to hear the results in the afternoon.

I'm also now stressing about the 3+ reading I got on the digi as if this represents the threshold of BHCG at 2000+ does that mean my HCG has fallen. I guess all depends if the threshold is correct - I can't find it anywhere advertised by CB only on BNB so not sure how reliable that figure is!

Oh well my destiny is all in the lap of the gods... I'm hoping it will be a positive outcome as last ectopic there was nothing to be seen in the womb at all... 

Just a quick question for all you ladies who have had ectopics - did you ever see a gestational sac in the womb during your scans, for it to still turn out to be ectopic?


----------



## KimmyB

Hey Cupcake, sorry can't help much with your question, can only tell you that with my ectopic they never saw anything in the womb atall. I wouldn't look too much into the HcG numbers with the CB digital, as you said, CB don't advertise the numbers so I wouldn't rely on things you've read too much. I'm no expert but from what you've said and been told it all sounds very promising to me. I will keep hoping for you, let us know your numbers tomorrow hun and good luck xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi cupcake i had a sac when i has my ectopic hun xxxxxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Thanks ladies - I guess at this point it could go either way... I'll update once I get my bloods back tomorrow afternoon.

Good night all x


----------



## Olivia2

They thought I had a sac with my ectopic also which gave everyone false reassurance it wasn't ectopic. But that was much later then 4wks5days. My scan at 4wks4days showed a hint of a gestational sac and then 3days later a larger gestational sac with a hint of a yolk sac. I thought I was 5weeks then but they said it was more like 4.5weeks. They said I wouldn't see a fetal pole until 5.5weeks plus. I am sort of in the same boat as you cupcake. It does sound reassuring. 

As for the digi HPT I reckon they would show the 3+ etc much sooner then the 2000 HCG so I wouldn't worry about it going down. If you have another maybe do it again and see what it is.


----------



## puppymom32

Awesome news Olivia!!!

Cupcake never had any kind of sac with all of my ectopics so FXXX everything is going in the right direction.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Thanks Olivia and Puppymom!

Well i took a digi again and it came up 3+ within about 20 seconds so I took the test apart and the line is much darker than the one I took the other day so I'm assuming my HCG is still increasing. I guess its all rests on my HCG levels today at 5 weeks exactly...

Doctors are hoping for around 2,500 from 1,245 on Saturday so I'm keeping everything crossed! I'll let you know as soon as I hear...

Olivia - did you have bloods drawn around 5 weeks? What were yours at this point? I remember seeing something that said around 3,000??


----------



## Olivia2

Cupcake my results are as followed. Bear in mind I could possibly be a day or two either side.

12DPO 82 (10am) CD 28
14dpo 236 (1130am) CD 30
17DPO 1007 (1130am) CD33 (scan this day showed a hint of a sac in uterus)
19DPO 3113 (6pm) CD35 (this one I was 5weeks by LMP but I think I O'd on CD16 so 4wks5days by my dates)
I was scaned the day after the 3113 and they saw what they thought was an early gestation sac with a hint of a yolk sac although said it wasn't 100%)


----------



## Olivia2

My ectopic at 17DPO HCG was 61.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Olivia2 said:


> Cupcake my results are as followed. Bear in mind I could possibly be a day or two either side.
> 
> 12DPO 82 (10am) CD 28
> 14dpo 236 (1130am) CD 30
> 17DPO 1007 (1130am) CD33 (scan this day showed a hint of a sac in uterus)
> 19DPO 3113 (6pm) CD35 (this one I was 5weeks by LMP but I think I O'd on CD16 so 4wks5days by my dates)
> I was scaned the day after the 3113 and they saw what they thought was an early gestation sac with a hint of a yolk sac although said it wasn't 100%)

Thanks Olivia - really appreciate that. Hopefully I'm not tracking too far behind you... My ectopic at 6w2d was 117 and I only got 1-2wks on my CB digi - never rose above that point. This one certainly seems to be progressing so I have everything crossed it will be ok...

Whats the course of action with you now? Are they leaving it a week or so for another scan? Are they still running bloods?

Ahhhhh dunno how I'm going to wait till 4pm to hear the results of my BHGC. I'm so stressed thinking its not going to double :( I took an asda test this morning and got darkest line of all - much darker than control line, so that has put my mind at rest a little, but still stressing!!! 

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh roll on 4pm so I know one way or other if this is looking positive!


----------



## KimmyB

Roll on 4pm Cupcake, hoping for the best news for you! I know it's all ifs and buts at the minute but it is looking promising to me xx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Thanks Kimmy! I hope so!! How you doing? Has your pains disapeered now hun? x


----------



## KimmyB

Yes thanks hun, only had that one night of bad pains and now I'm OK again. Probably just baby growing big! Had a 4D scan on Saturday and they estimated his weight to be 1lb 11oz which I've been told is a good weight for his gestation :D

Not long left hun, only 45mins xx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hey Kimmy - Yay for the pain going away and how fantastic is that 4d scan!!! Do you have any other pictures?

I just got my results... and drum roll.... woooooo.... well I have good news!

At 5 weeks today my bHCG is 2,600, up from 1,245 less than 48hrs ago... :happydance:

Bad news is that the EPAU now say as it has doubled, and they saw a gestational sac, there's no reason to believe this could be ectopic so said I don't now need to go back till 8 weeks when I can have another scan to see baby!

I'm totally miffed!! I asked for another bHCG test to make sure i continue to double but she said no, they won't do that now with the signs I have... I said well I'm not waiting another 3 weeks for a scan and want one in a weeks time - to which she said "well you won't see much of a baby" and I said I'm not worried about that - I just want to make sure the yolk sac and fetal pole have appeared and that this baby is actually forming in the right place after what happened last time!

Can you believe it! So she agreed to meet me half way and agreed for a scan at 6w2d which will be next wednesday!

I'm off to my GP tomorrow so I'm going to say I'm still nervous about this and would appreciate if she can continue 48hr bloods to put my mind at rest until the next scan!

I'll update you all tomorrow on what happens...


----------



## puppymom32

Cupcake that is awesome news I agree to put your mind at rest to do more blood and the scan at 6 weeks. I do however have a great feeling that all will be alright. We definetly can use some good news in the one tuber group after the last few month. Praying all will be great.


----------



## KimmyB

Aw great news Cupcake!! I would feel the same as you with regards to a scan and bloods etc, see what your GP can do tomorrow. But so far so good hun, it's really looking great for you!x
PS. Yes got loads of photos, the sonographer was really generous and sneaked us a few extra in coz there were lots of good shots. So glad I decided to have one!


----------



## caz & bob

aw that great hun whoooooppp xxxx :hi: all the girls xx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Thanks Kimmy, Amy and Caz!

I hope this one will work out. I don't have any bleeding and today I'm pain free which has to be a good sign. Tons of white CM since finding out preggo, no bleeding or spotting - so I'm keeping everything crossed this one is in right place.

Kimmy - would love to see some more 4d images if you have some you can put up?

Amy - hows the adoption of your little nephew going? You must be sooooo excited :)

Caz - I bet you're looking forward to all the BD you have ahead of you!


----------



## puppymom32

Cupcake,
Things are moving slowly have talked to two lawyers one in Ohio - not Hague certified that acted like it would be impossible for immigration to allow my nephew to come to the US even if the adoption all goes thru. Totally bummed me out and she had done adoptions with Mexico before. The second a Hague certified that said everything should be fine with no problems she wants a 450.00 retainer to talk with us about the process and give us figures and time tables. So kinda not sure who to believe. Dont want to spend the money if it will be for nothing so I am trying to get a few other opinion from some Hague certified lawyers and see what they say. Just wish it was much easier but unfortunatly nothing seems easy. 

Caz- Hey babes how are you?

Kimmy- Yay for 4D scan sounds awesome. I forget do you know what you are having?


----------



## caz & bob

amy ok hun glad things are going your way hun xxxxx


----------



## Olivia2

Cupcake that is awesome news. Woohoo

Amy gee that sounds complicated. I hope it goes smoothly for you.

Great news for me. Just confirmed I have a uterine pregnancy with a little HB. I am so happy right now :happydance: They put me as been 6wks today but I still think I am earlier then that. Bub will come when its ready just so pleased its going great :happydance:

So the plan now Cupcake for me is to see Ob at 12-13weeks and I am having the NT scan. I am not fussed on having it but its an excuse to see the baby again.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Amy sounds like a difficult situation you have there - as you say, best to get as many opinions as possible before you go shelling money out, just to talk to someone as it could be a total waste of time... I wish you lots of luck with this - it will work out for you hun, I just know it will :)

Olivia - great news that you now have a inuterine pregnancy confirmed - woooohooooooooooooooooooo!! Now you can try to relax a bit! You scan puts you exactly a week ahead of me so I am hoping mid next week I get the same confirmation you have had :happydance:

I went to see my GP today. She's looked at my notes and my numbers and said given the evidence feels this is a uterine pregnancy. Because I said I was so worried still, she's agreed to run one more set of bHCG's so I will get bloods checked tomorrow and she'll call me with the results on Friday after 12pm. She says the scan I have booked for next Wednesday (6w2d) is a little pointless as they won't see anything... there won't be a heartbeat which will lead me to stress unnecessarily... but I guess Olivia you saw one at this point didn't you?

So I'm going to keep the scan and see if i can get another out of them at 8weeks (if I can't then I'll pay for a private one). Then if all looks OK my GP wants me to go back at 8w2d to confirm then she'll get me in for my first midwife appointment the day after.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Olivia2 said:


> Cupcake that is awesome news. Woohoo
> 
> Amy gee that sounds complicated. I hope it goes smoothly for you.
> 
> Great news for me. Just confirmed I have a uterine pregnancy with a little HB. I am so happy right now :happydance: They put me as been 6wks today but I still think I am earlier then that. Bub will come when its ready just so pleased its going great :happydance:
> 
> So the plan now Cupcake for me is to see Ob at 12-13weeks and I am having the NT scan. I am not fussed on having it but its an excuse to see the baby again.

Olivia can I ask what your LMP and EDD is? Mine was 12th July and EDD is 18th April... I'm thinking we can't be that far apart?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks ladies talk to another Hague attorney yesterday and she also said it was possible so that is making me feel much more confident about the other lawyer who wants the retainer. Also my DH was telling his boss that we are starting this process and his boss offered to pay for the whole thing and said that we can pay him back when we get the money. My DH wasnt even asking but that is just the kinda guy his boss is so it is nice to know if things get rough or we are at a stand still his boss will be there. 

Congrats Olivia so happy for you. Awesome news Cupcake that they are gonna ease all our minds with more bloods I think keeping the scan is a good thing at least you can see how the sac is developing. So happy for both one tubes. 

Hiya Caz hope u r well.


----------



## KimmyB

Amy that's great about your DH's boss. I hope it all goes smoothly for you. We're having a little boy :cloud9:

Here you go Cupcake, just for you...

Oh damn it won't let me post pics :( will try again tomorrow x


----------



## katstar

hi ladies. :)

Olivia - fantastic news on the scan. You were told 1% chance and you did it. Fantastic and i could not be happier for you.
Cupcake - great stuff on your bloods and good for you to keep pushing at them. Look what happened to sarah. Her bloods doubled and it was ectopic so good for you to keep pressing and pushing staff till you get that reasurance everything is ok. I am sure it is though ;)

Amy - wow your dh boss sounds like one in a million. Not many people are like that. Good in you for doing your research before handing over your cash. I hope it works out and quickly too. :)

Hi caz. Getting any ov symptoms yet? What do you have planned for ttc this cycle? Ann summers? Lol. :) 

Well i am getting bigger by the day. Finding it hard to move while in bed and the aches in my legs are increasing. I remember this with rebecka. My boobs are starting to be tender again too. Only 12 weeks ish to go but don't wnt to wish it away or it will all be over. Xx


----------



## Olivia2

Cupcake my LMP was 7/7/10 so 43days ago.
I actually didn't see the HB but it was a tiny machine and fairly far away but the Dr kept saying look there it is but TBH I couldn't actually see it but he could and he said I have a live uterine pregnancy so I definately believe him. It looked nothing like my ectopic scan. It was pretty obvious with a big sac and a yolk sac within that then a little baby which looked like a little white oval shape. I could definately see the progree from the week before when I could just see the yolk sac and no baby. I found out I was pregnant on the 31st July.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi girls sorry its been a while hope everyones well??

Just reading back abit 

Congrats cupcake fantastic news! Amy i so hope all goes smoothly and well and you get your lil boy 

Good luck to all those coming up for ovulation/testing loving seeing so many bfp's here recently.

Im doing good, got the 'BIG' scan a week today so nervous, last time i had that scan they delivered the news of lucas being poorly i just hope we have a healthy bubba this time. 

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls kat just natural this cycle hun ha no o pain yet but im hoping in the next day or 2 shells fx for you hun everthink goes well xxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

So bad news for me again. My BIL decided they dont want to do the adoption anymore. So heartbroken I'm really not sure how much heartbreak I can take.


----------



## katstar

oh amy,

I am so sorry hun. They should have really considered offering you adoption after everything you have been through. If there was any doubt, i beleive they should not have offered it you.
Back to square one for you and its so unfair but i hope something comes up very very soon for you. I will pray for you. :hugs:

Shells hello you. :) 
I can understand why your nervous. But also i bet your excited to see bubs. I'm sure it will be fine. :) 

Xx


----------



## KimmyB

So sorry Amy, I don't know what to say. Just an awful situation for you xx
Good luck for the scan Shells,xx


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks lovely ladies. I guess the good news is that I am no worse off than I was before.


----------



## caz & bob

aww amy big :hugs: hun :flower: xxxx


----------



## Olivia2

Amy I am so sorry that the heartache for you has kept coming. I really hope and pray this is the end of your heartache and things improve dramatically. For whats its worth I am praying so hard for you.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladys hope your all well xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls glad the weekend is here xxxx


----------



## milosmum

Hello ladies - sorry I haven' been on for a while home life is a bit manic! I have been keeping up to date with the email updates though and pleased to hear all the good news and BFP!
Congratulations to Shells, Olivia and Cupcake - really keeps the PMA up to hear all about your pregnancies!
Amy - so sorry to hear that your family have changed their minds about the adoption but I am sure one day you will be a fantastic mother to a very lucky child x
Africa - hope you are keeping well and recovering from your second op.
MrsR, Kat and Kimmy - hows the bumps doing???

As for me - all quiet, thinking about TTC again but a little wary although the recent BFPs on here give me hope. Must get myself a cycle ticker but I think I should ovulate next weekend if this cycle is as regular as the last ones!

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hey caz,

How you doing? A bit quiet on these boards at the moment...

Any signs that the big O is on its way yet?

Amy - I was shocked to hear the news from your BIL - I just can't believe it!!! Why on earth would he have mentioned it to you in the first place if they weren't 100% sure thats what they wanted to do??? I am so sorry hun, big hugs :hugs:

AFM - Just had my HCG levels from Wednesday - they've increased to 4706 up from 2605 which is a double in 58hrs since Monday so they seem happy with them. I had my progesterone measured which is currently at 12.5, but this was 15.5 on Saturday so a little concerned as to why that has fallen...

Found this on the net about progesterone:

Progesterone levels also can have quite a variance at this stage of pregnancy. They can range from 9-47ng/ml in the first trimester, with an average of 12-20ng/ml in the first 5-6 weeks of pregnancy

So at 12.5 I'm at an average level, but I can't help but stress!!! Can't do anything now till my scan next Wednesday, but I don't have any bad symptoms so maybe I should just try to relax a bit?

Also found out I'm Rhesus Negative which also adds a complication to the pregnancy. Apparently if I start bleeding I have to head to hospital to get the Anti D injection!

Ahhhh the stress of it all - just wish i was 13 weeks today and knew that I was over the worst!


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: milosmum, nice to have you back :hugs: bump is doing well so far, got a very active little man here! Good luck with TTC x
:hi: cupcake, I know it's easier said than done but try to relax, it seems like progesterone is just another thing to worry about (sorry can't help you there as I know nothing about progesterone :wacko:) Glad you're feeling well in yourself and have no sinister symptoms, keep up the good work beany! x


----------



## puppymom32

Cupcake I agree try not to worry. I have heard each day can be different wit the progesterone. I am sure if they were worried they would have started u on a progesterone supplement. Hope Wed gets here ASAP.


----------



## caz & bob

cupcake just relax hun i no its hard well i am hoping o is her soon and not late xxxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Thanks ladies - I just find the more you read the more you start to stress...

I don't have any bad signs so I do really need to stop worrying!

How are all of you anyways?

Milos - good to see you back again and best of luck ttc again! I hope you get your BFP soon x


----------



## milosmum

Nice to be back ladies!

CUpcake - sounds like all is going well I hope you can relax and enjoy the next 9 months a bit!

xxx


----------



## puppymom32

welcome back milosmum 

Caz hope u r well not too much longer to ovulation.


----------



## Olivia2

Cupcake1979 I agree the progesterone is just something else to worry about. I was told with past ectopic pregnancy from the IVF clinic I was going to use that it should be monitored as mine were not been just the HCG. I too find I am wishing the weeks away. Trying not to to I guess theres a lot of anxiety there I just want to speed everything up until I feel safer. 

KimmyB lovely to hear your bump is so active. Its a lovely time. 

milosmum hope you get a speedy BFP when you start ttc again. 

Just thought I'd share what I did the cycle I got my BFP. It was the last one before we started injecting the hormones for IVF. I use to lie on my tubeside after DTD before O then as soon as I o'd I would switch to lying on the tubeless side praying gravity would aid emby if I did happen to get pregnant that cycle. Also for the very first time I did alot of tube massage (just the side with the tube) I did it pretty hard and several times a day. Only rubbing it downwards towards the uterus. I did watch a tubal massage video for pelvic inflammatory disease and clearing blocked tubes so tried to copy that. I don't know if it was just a coincidence or it did actually help. Maybe it helped clear the tube I don't know but I'd try it again if we were to ttc again. Although I am closing the book on ttc once we have a bub and hopefully this one is it.


----------



## mlyn26

Cupcake - brill news. Some advice, step away from google. It induces fear as the net has 'evidence' for absolutely everything. 

Amy - i am gutted at this additional heartbreak. Life has been unfair to you and i hope things turn around.

Ladies - hope everyone else is well. 

I have one more cycle before i can TTC again but just got a new job and hence will probably wait to TTC until i've been in job for a month. x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladys how is everyone hope your all well afm i am ruff today had a drink last night and i got a nice + opk and i have o earlier this month cd14 whooooppp xxxx heres a pic
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0018.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## KimmyB

Get at it Caz, woop!


----------



## HappyLady

I would love to join the 1 tubers!! I only have 1 tube due to an eptopic pregnancy back in 2005....And I still haven't been able to concieve....I still ovulate and my dr told me that it alternates months......I would LOVE to hear sucess stories of ladies would have concieved if only 1 tube, and what they did differently that month in order to concieve....Wishing for :bfp:for all!!


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: happy lady, so sorry you have to join us but you will be very welcome here :hugs:
I'll tell you what I did on the month we conceived this little man (I know it won't work for everyone)...
*BBT (1st month)
*CBFM (2nd month)
*Softcups (2nd month)
*Conceive plus (2nd month)
*Sperm meets egg plan (1st month)
*Pregnancare conception
Also didn't drink any alcohol or caffinated coffee.
Have you had any other investigations to check that your remaining tube is clear?


----------



## Olivia2

Welcome HappyLady. I hope you get your BFP very soon. I had an ectopic pregnancy 12months ago now and just recently found out I am pregnant again. The only real thing I did differently was tubal/abdominal massage. I had alot of pain in my tube side and was worried it was partially blocked so I use to massage my remaining tube area (I watched a massage video on unblocking tubes and basically copied that) also we were so relaxed last cycle as we were starting IVF as soon as I got my period (it didn't come) so I was thinking atleast IVF is next and wasn't hang up on DTD at specific times of the month like I had been the past 2.5years. I really think the massage helped. 

Your remaining tube if normal can also pick up the egg from the tubeless side so even if you ovulate from the tubeless side its possible to still fall pregnant. Also you don't alternate which ovary produces the egg from month to month. You can ovulate a few months in a row from one side before the other side has a turn for example. I know with me I ovulated 3 times in a row from my tubeless side before ovulating from my tubeside. 

When you had your surgery did they tell you what the condition was like of your remaining tube? Have you had it flushed as sometimes that helps speed up the time spent ttc. I had mine flushed Nov last year and fell pregnant for the first time since the ectopic in August this year. 

mlyn26 hope you get a speedy BFP when you start trying again.

Cupcake thinking of you. I hope everything is going along perfectly for you.


----------



## HappyLady

Oh thanks for making feel so WELCOME:hug:And yes I had an HSG done and the liquid poured out of my tube!! It did take awhile for it to spill out, but it did!! I also have seen a regular doctor and a fertility doctor...I've basically done everything except IVF.....I did try softcups the last few days though...I know that I alternate months though because when I got my vaginal ultrasounds done each month, my doctor was amazed because she said it does alternate!! I hope everyone is doing well!! And I hope that we all get :bfp:soon!!


----------



## HappyLady

KimmyB I was just reading one of these you used when you tried to concieve....What does sperm meet egg mean?


----------



## KimmyB

From what I've read it more or less guarantees that sperm will meet egg (whether the egg is fertilized successfully is another matter!) 
Here is a link...
https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm
It basically involves a very regimented sex life but is definitely worth a shot if you've never tried it before! Good luck!


----------



## Cupcake1979

Morning ladies and welcome HappyLady - I hope your time is short with us and this thread is lucky for you and gives you that long awaited BFP :)

Just thought I'd drop by and say hello, been quite busy the last few days so haven't had time to update... not that there's alot to say at the moment.

I'm just waiting on my scan on Wednesday morning to see what progress I have in the gestational sac that they saw at 4w6d. I'll officially be 6w2d on Wednesday so am keeping everything crossed that we shall get to see a heartbeat.

I know this bubs is in right place - I have no pain, no bleeding - nothing sinister going on, but the only thing i'm worried about now is whether it sticks...

I have really sore boobs and just stressing about my low progesterone levels, but then I kinda think if it was low (and not enough to sustain the pregnancy), then surely the lining of the womb would start to break down and I would have started spotting?... well nothing so far so keeping an open mind and hoping and praying we get to see the fetal pole and heartbeat on Wednesday.

Wish me luck girls x


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck for wednesday cupcake, let us know how it goes x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladys xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls! sorry not been on for a while but trying to not think about pregnancy for a while so mainly sticking to the diet boards and assisted conception to get info for my future IVF.

WOW! I had a lot of catching up to do! 

Olivia and cupcake- HUGE Congrats to you both!!! wonderful news and wishing u both a happy and healthy 9mths xxx

Caz- good luck this cycle hun! hope u caught that egg! xxx

Amy- I am so sorry it never worked out, but i truly believe that these things happen for a reason and i have a very good feeling that you will have your own biological child from the IVF, so look to the future and have hope and faith xxx

All you other lovely ladies, i hope u are doing well xxx

Well my life is feeling a LOT happier now, thankfully.
I have healed well and accepted what has happened, so i am feeling a lot more hopeful about our future and dh and i are getting along a lot better now, and have our marriage back on track with no timed bd'ing or worry, our sex life has actually improved ten fold! lol. Well i have got a job now in customer service in a call centre and i start end of this mth with 2 wks training  i am so happy. It is full time and will really give me a focus plus more cash! my DH passed his driving test and we have bought a freelander which i love so really happy we are on the road!  my friend and i have booked a long wkend in Poland for xmas shopping in Nov so cnt wait for that, and dh and i are going to book a long wkend in Paris soon for our 1st wedding anniversary in Dec 
Life is actually starting to feel good again and i feel very lucky for what i do have 

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

So glad to read your positive post Sarah, so glad things are on the up for you, you are a remarkable lady xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladys well what do you girls think i think i o on cd14 xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0020.jpg
File size: 62.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## puppymom32

Looks like it to me too Caz.


----------



## puppymom32

Welcome HappyLady hope your stay here is really short and you get your BFP soon.


----------



## katstar

Hello happylady,

I hope you get your bfp soon. I did not do anything different with this pregnancy. I have had 1 ectopic april 09 and then pregnancy of unknown location in aug 09. Then bfp march 10. I was actually avoiding o day to wait and ttc june 10 but it happened and i am thrilled. But nothing different to report i am affraid. 

Sarah, i am so happy to see you. Glad you are feeling better and good about your life. You do have lots of exciting things happening and going on and i am so jelous of your forthcoming trips. I want to get away so bad. Well anyway so good to see you.

Caz it looks like cd14 to me to. Well thats when you peaked so ov'd on day 14 or 15. Did you get lots of bding done? 

Xxx


----------



## puppymom32

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls! sorry not been on for a while but trying to not think about pregnancy for a while so mainly sticking to the diet boards and assisted conception to get info for my future IVF.
> 
> WOW! I had a lot of catching up to do!
> 
> Olivia and cupcake- HUGE Congrats to you both!!! wonderful news and wishing u both a happy and healthy 9mths xxx
> 
> Caz- good luck this cycle hun! hope u caught that egg! xxx
> 
> Amy- I am so sorry it never worked out, but i truly believe that these things happen for a reason and i have a very good feeling that you will have your own biological child from the IVF, so look to the future and have hope and faith xxx
> 
> All you other lovely ladies, i hope u are doing well xxx
> 
> Well my life is feeling a LOT happier now, thankfully.
> I have healed well and accepted what has happened, so i am feeling a lot more hopeful about our future and dh and i are getting along a lot better now, and have our marriage back on track with no timed bd'ing or worry, our sex life has actually improved ten fold! lol. Well i have got a job now in customer service in a call centre and i start end of this mth with 2 wks training  i am so happy. It is full time and will really give me a focus plus more cash! my DH passed his driving test and we have bought a freelander which i love so really happy we are on the road!  my friend and i have booked a long wkend in Poland for xmas shopping in Nov so cnt wait for that, and dh and i are going to book a long wkend in Paris soon for our 1st wedding anniversary in Dec
> Life is actually starting to feel good again and i feel very lucky for what i do have
> 
> xxx


So glad you are feeling better hunni. :hugs:


----------



## HappyLady

Okay so this may be the wrong thread to be posting this quesstion....But I would like the support of my one Tuber friends:hug: Anyways this question is about vivid dreams....First off I never have dreams that I actually remember when I wake up...But last night I had the strangest dream...I dreamed that I had this kicking in my stomach (I just blew that off though) so I went to the dr and he said that I was 6 or so months pregnant.. WEIRD!! Then after that when I had the kicking in my stomach I could actually see his feet...Like he was kicking so hard that I saw his feet pushing up on my stomach!! Weird I know, I was just curious if anyone else ever has had dreams like this, or what does it mean?!?:friends:


----------



## puppymom32

I have crazy dreams all the time and they seem so real. Very crazy. Everything I have read is most are due to a desire to be pregnant.


----------



## HappyLady

Well the weird thing is....I want to get pregnant be pregnant but.....I never focus on it, what I mean is ya I'll try things like softcups, clomid, femara, I changed my diet recently, IUI and stuff like that. But it's always in the back of my mind...otherwise I think that I would get depressed if I thought about it all the time...So basically it's the LAST thing that I think about always, because I don't want to get my hopes up or anything...But I just found it odd that I had a dream like that it kinda freaked me out!!:shrug:But ya maybe that's what it is exactly that I want to be pregnant and that's why I had that dream!! JUST SO WEIRD!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladys xxxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hello ladies,

Not good news from me this morning :(

Had my scan and I have an intrauterine pregnancy, sac has grown, but nothing is in it!! And by this point a yolk sac and fetal pole should be showing as I'm 6w2d.

They have said it looks like the cells haven't progressed into a fetus so this looks like a miscarriage on the way... My progesterone has been low so I figure this one was doomed from the start!

The EPAU have asked me to go back for another scan in a weeks time and if there is still nothing in the sac, then to consider my options if I haven't started bleeding before then.

How very disapointing :( I really can't believe this is happening :cry:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi ladies, wow i have alot to catch up on!!... i will read thro later, i just wanted to say wish me all the luck in the world as i have my 12 week scan in 2 hours and the last one as you all know didnt go well when we lost our Lucas, im sh*tting it to say the least. 

Hope everyones well, sorry to dash off i will catch up with every post later just loads to do xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Cupcake I am so sorry to read your news :cry: if you need our support at any time you know where we are, I'm so sorry sweetheart :hugs: x
Shell's be sure to pop in when you've had the scan, everything crossed for you x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how ae you all shell good luck hunnie can anyone help me her dont no whats going on with me but i o on cd14 just done a test on cd17 heres the pics can you tell me what you think
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0022.jpg
File size: 58.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry cupcake I pray you just have a slow grower Big Hugs.

Shells good luck babes

Caz I'm not sure hon mayb u body was gearing up to ovulate and never really did before. Keep BDing and see what tomorrow looks like. Sorry.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Well so far so good, gotta wait for nuchal bloods but all is looking healthy this time... might even be taking this one home fingers crossed :happydance:

https://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb203/shelleymom4/SL374402.jpg


----------



## KimmyB

Aw great news shells, what a cutie!


----------



## puppymom32

Awesome news Shell's I have a feeling this one will be going home!!


----------



## caz & bob

aw great new shell hun xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Cupcake- I am very sorry that u are going through this and i pray that ur bubs is a slow grower and the next scan shows something great, but if it doesn't, as sad as you are going to feel, just keep the positive in mind- that you got pregnant and it made it to your womb, so your remaining tube must be in good condition for a future pregnancy xxx

Shells- OMG!! Cnt believe u are 12wks already! that means i would of been not far off 12wks too if i had not lost the baby. Wow, time goes by so quickly. I am sooo happy for u that the scan went well and the pic is beautiful. Congrats xxx

Hope everyone else is doing ok. I am still struggling with my diet cos felt so low this wk as the first baby i lost would of been born this wk and it hit me harder than i thought xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw sarah hun big :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## mlyn26

Oh cupcake i am so sorry. I hope next week brings good news but appreciate you are doubtful and am just so sorry x


----------



## mlyn26

Hi there,

can i ask some advice, my GP said to not wait to long to ttc again as now only have one tube. Why is this? I am 28 in two months in case you wanted to know age. Thanks x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Im so sorry cupcake i just been reading back and catching up xxxx 

Amy im sorry too that the adoption didnt take place but i agree one day you will have your own baby i just know it

Thanks everyone im overjoyed just still so cautious never out the woods just yet x


----------



## puppymom32

Not really sure hun unless he/she believe that u switch ovulation each cycle but most say that is not the case and it can definetly be sporatic. Mine also told me that the tube could still pick up the egg on the other side. 28 is definetly not anywhere near too old. So really not sure. 

Big Hugs.


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry Sarah big Hugs.


----------



## Olivia2

Cupcake I am so sorry to read about your scan. I do hope like the other girls have said bub is a little slow and everything is perfect next scan. I have everything crossed for you. Did they do the vaginal scan? I was thinking if not then it wouldn't have been accurate. 

Shells that is fantastic news your bub is just so cute. 

Sarah I too am sorry your struggling. I hope things turn around soon for you. I felt that way to until we were ready to start IVF and that was a huge wait lifted.


----------



## josey123

Hi Ladies,
Can i join onto this thread please....

Well will tell you about my rollercoaster of a story....my name jo im 36 married have 2 girls from previous relationships and my hubby has 2 boys from previous marriage....

I had a tubal reversal done in Aug 09 which was a success and finally fell pregnant 7 weeks ago unfortunately HCG levels started to drop which was advised would end in miscarriage bled for 3 days and went for bloods to be taken again which stayed the same so they advised Methoxrate injection unfortunatley my pelvis started to fill with fluid and had to have emergency surgery 2 weeks ago also removal of my left tube.

The surgeon said my right tube is attached to my pelvis and could not check whether it was open due to me bleeding heavy...we still have hope that we will be able to fall pregnant i have been reading this thread for a while and hoping to join you all on our journey to BFPs

Anyone else have remaining tube that may be damaged and has fallen pregnant????

Nice to meet you all x


----------



## puppymom32

Josey,
Welcome so sorry for your loss. Big Hugs


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls, not popped in in a while, getting closer to my TTC date and getting more anxious we will have problems and I will end up with an ectopic. Dont go back to see my consultant till December and we are starting in November.

Wondering if they will decide to remove my damaged/blocked tube so I just have my good one left... trying to read up on it? Do you think it would be a good option? 

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all well ff said i o on cd14 but look at this dont no what to think im fed up been feeling sick for about a week and half xxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0005.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## puppymom32

Thats crazy Caz maybe u should take a pg test just to see what it says. 

4magpies- welcome back hunni yay for starting to TTC again. Im not sure babes probably depends on how much damage is done to the bad tube and if they think it can be reversed. The kept mine after my first ectopic and unfotunatly I ended up having another ectopic in the same tube and then lost it.


----------



## milosmum

Hello ladies - welcome Josey sorry to hear of your loss, I can't help you with you tubal questions but I hope you find your answers with the great ladies here.

Welcome back Magpies - roll on November! I too am a bit worried about starting to TTC again after our loss a few months ago but my best friend recently had a little girl and she makes me so broody that I know I really do want to have children so maybe a bit of worry and concern about the preganacy would be worth it in the end.

Sarah - sorry to hear you have been havng a bad week - I dreading christmas time for the same reason - that is when the baby we lost to an ectopic would have been due. I hope you are continuing to heal physically and can look forwards to the IVF journey x

Shells - congratulations!!! Baby looks lovely and I hope your bloods come back perfect

cupcake - really sorry to hear the news of your scan, I really hope this is not a miscarriage and that you will progress by next week - my fingers are crossed for you.

Olivia can't remember if I congratulated you on the news of your uterine baby - such wonderful news and really keeps up the PMA on this thread!

Hope everyone else is well and looking forwards to the bank holiday weekend although I don't think it is going to be a very hot one xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Ohhh I'm jealous no bank holiday here :( hope u r well babes.


----------



## Olivia2

josey123 I've just recently found out I am pregnant and my one remaining tube is damaged although opened. I had surgery in November last year (3 months post ectopic) to try and fix it and flush it. We were starting IVF this month. I had my drugs and all ready but AF didn't come and we found out we were expecting naturally. I was worried it would be another ectopic but a scan at 6weeks confirmed bub had made it to the right spot. The damage to my tube was picked up when I had the surgery to remove my ectopic pregnancy and tube and the Dr wanted to go back and fix it or try as we had been trying close to 2years then. They said it was stuck down/pinned by adhesions by the dye did flow through it easily so that was a good thing. I concieved on the 10th cycle post surgery to try fix it. I did do alot of tube massage that cycle so I wonder if that helped me concieve and then make it to the uterus. 

4magpies hope yo9u concieve quickly when you start trying again.


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks girls you lot are always a massive help to put my mind at ease.

They did mention an operation to repair it but I would rather have it removed than risk an ectopic, guess just have to wait and see. They also said they may not do anything unless I have issues TTC... they said I can see a FS in June next year if I have not caught.

Hope we are all good, I am looking forward to bank holiday... 

Puppy mom do you not get days off for 4th July and stuff?

xxx


----------



## puppymom32

We do but none this weekend unfortunatly next weekend is our Memorial Day holiday so I am happy that I will get one day off.


----------



## katstar

hello everyone.
Welcome joesy. A great bunch of ladies here so you fit in lovely.
Cupcake. I am so sorry your going through this worry right now. I hope everything is ok. I just wanted to say that i had a scan at 6+2 and i they saw with me was a gestational sac. Maybe a shadow of a yolk sac but they would not say for diffinate. Nothing else. Two weeks later, everything was there so i will have my fingers crossed for you. 

Hi magpies. Good to see you. Lets hope that your good tube is used the most in ttc and your not waiting long for a bfp.

Caz, your ovulation sticks do look weird. Cd 18 is darker than cd14 so no wonder your confused. I took a ovulatiin test when af was late and it was right dark so it does pick up pregnancy hormones but yours would be very early from cd 14? Let us know how you get on love. 

Yes its bank holiday and i have just finished work till 6/09. Yey. Some lovely time off with rebecka before she goes back to school. 
I am well. Had a good midwife appointment yesterday and going to a breast feeding anti-natal next week. Talk to other women etc. Beckas breastfeeding did not go well so hoping it does this time round. 
My oh bought me a car the other day. Nice 5 door one to get kids in and out. I have to sell mine first though before i am allowed to drive it. :( 

Xxx


----------



## 4magpies

puppymom32 said:


> We do but none this weekend unfortunatly next weekend is our Memorial Day holiday so I am happy that I will get one day off.

What is memorial day for? Sorry if I am sounding stupid!!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Where in yorkshire are you katstar? I am just over the hills!

xxx


----------



## puppymom32

4magpies said:


> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> We do but none this weekend unfortunatly next weekend is our Memorial Day holiday so I am happy that I will get one day off.
> 
> What is memorial day for? Sorry if I am sounding stupid!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Actually its Labor day not Memorial day Memorial day is in May :dohh: Its when we honor our military that have died. Everyone puts flowers on loved one's graves. Labor day is just to give workers a day off and honor those who labor daily.


----------



## 4magpies

Ahhh cool I get ya, Memorial day is like our Poppy day then.

And labour day is like our bank holiday this weekend.

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

kat i will hun xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you hope your all enjoying the weekend afm still geting a +opk so just dont no whats going on and ff has put it back to cd14 xxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi ladies just poppin in to say hi xx


----------



## katstar

4magpies said:


> Where in yorkshire are you katstar? I am just over the hills!
> 
> xxx

I am from barnsley. Well actually from rotherham but live in barnsley now with oh. Not much difference though as they are close to each other. :)

Hi cat and shells. I am good and i hope everyone else is too.

Cat are you getting any symptoms of ovulating like ewcm?

xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all afm well done another opk today and its not has dark so i took cd14 off ff and its put me for cd19 witch look good from the last month so i have to tickers on because i dont no were i am xxxxxxxx


----------



## Welshbean

Hi there, (long post alert! sorry!)

Would you guys mind if I joined the gang? I'm TTC after an ectopic and feel like I could do with some support/encouragement.. I've just read most of this therad (I think I deserve a medal!) and you lot sound lovely. There are some very strong/inspirational women on here!

Here's my story..

I had my son in Nov 08 after TTC for 5 months and then decided to try for #2 in Dec 09. I fell pregnant immediately although didn't realise it straight away as af came as normal. Unfortunately that af did not stop and after bleeding for about 10 days I thought something was a bit dodgy and took a test. It was strongly + so I presumed I was miscarrying. Luckily I went in to EPAU and they took bloods and did an ultrasound. My HCG climbed steadily, but wasn't quite doubling and they couldn't find anything in the womb for a couple of weeks. Eventually they found an ectopic on my LHS tube right up near my ovary. It wasn't very big so they gave me methotrexate. They told me to expect some pain over the next few days and a week later I woke up with pain in my LHS and nearly ignored it (I hadn't had any pain up to this point). Luckily I was sensible and asked my hubby to take me into casualty. Casualty sent me up to the maternity ward and as I walked up and wasn't in much pain they didn't take much notice of me! Eventually (3 hours later!) they scanned me and found that the tube had ruptured and there was a lot of blood in my abdomen. I was rushed to theatre and they removed the pregnancy, left-hand tube and 2 liters of blood! Apparently I was about 8 weeks pregnant. I was so lucky that I went into hospital to get checked out. I asked the surgeon what would have happened if I hadn't come in and she said that I would probably have fainted and lost conciousness. I had nothing planned that day apart from looking after my 13 month-old son.. It's horrible to think what could have happened..

Anyway, we were advised not to TTC for 3-4 months, so we started again in April and I'm now on cycle #5 and getting a bit worried.. I know it's early days, but it's so hard not to get negative about it all. I also hate not knowing which side I ovulate on. I temp and use OPK sticks so I know when I ovulate, but just don't know which side as I don't get any pain.

I'm hoping I can pick up some positive vibes from you guys and we can have a rush of healthy pregnancies for summer 2011!

Thanks for listening..


----------



## KimmyB

Hi Welshbean, so sorry that you have to be here but you will be made very welcome :hugs: I too lost my left tube after having methotrexate that failed. Had emergency surgery October '09. Began TTC again in January '10 after the 3 month break. I hope you get your uterine BFP very soon xxx


----------



## Welshbean

Thanks KimmyB! It's great to hear of positive stories. How many months were you TTC before you fell pregnant this time? Could you tell which side you ovulated from?


----------



## KimmyB

I started TTC again on new years eve (TMI :blush:) and got my BFP on 16th March so just less than 3 months. We were very lucky I think. I couldn't tell which side I ov'd from but when I went for my early scan the sonographer could tell I'd ov'd from my tube side (right side) due to a corpus luteum cyst. I did the following the month I got my BFP....
*BBT
*CBFM
*Conceive plus
*Soft cups
*Sperm meets egg plan
*No alcohol or caffeine
*Pregnancare conception
Not sure if any of that helped but I'm glad I did it all! x


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls I am TTC as of today! Wish me luck.

xxx


----------



## Welshbean

Good luck 4 magpies! 

Thanks KimmyB - I am doing BBT, OPKs and pregnacare. I may think about softcups and concieve plus if I keep getting negatives.. Giving up alcohol and caffeine may be harder!


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck 4magpies!

Welshbean as for the caffeine I still had chocolate (I know thats cheating lol!) but went onto de-caff coffee and been on it ever since, can't tell the difference really :)


----------



## puppymom32

Welcome Welshbean so sorry for your loss so glad you were cautious and went to casualty. Hope u get your sticky bean very soon.

yay for ttc again 4magpies FXX for you.


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks girls....

Just hope it doesnt take ages, would like to be pregnant for xmas.

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all welcome welsh xxxxxxxx


----------



## Welshbean

Thanks Puppymom and Caz and Bob!

Caz and Bob - I did a bit of chart stalking and I think that you are on 5dpo like me. I am on CD20 though as I have slightly shorter cycles. How did you link your chart to your sig?

I don't think I am in with much of a chance this month as I felt a dull pain in my LHS which is my tubeless side and I think this may have been ov pain. I know there is a chance that the other tube could pick it up, but I'd rather not get my hopes up if they're likely to be dashed!

KimmyB - decaf coffee is a good idea, but it's tea that is my weakness and the decaf stuff is horrid. I only drink a couple fo cups a day but maybe I'll try and cut down.

Good luck all!


----------



## MrsRoughton

hiya welshbean. i to lost my left tube after methotrexate did not work. i was actually told by the epau to drink more fluids and take stronger pain relief. thankgod for nhs direct telling me to ring my gp and her telling me to go a&e as i had ruptured and was interally bleeding. I was very lucky to get pregnant 2 months after stopping using contraception with this baby. i hope you get your bfp very soon xx


----------



## 4magpies

Well I am now in the 2WW girls.

My ov pains were on my bad side though I think so not much hope.

xxx


----------



## MrsRoughton

good luck hun xx


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks you! I need it. :haha:

xxx


----------



## Welshbean

Congrats Mrs R! It's so good to hear positive stories.. I do wonder about the use of methotrexate, it just seems like they are using it to cut down on the costs associated with surgery and are putting womens lives at risk..

Good luck for the 2WW 4mags. I too think I O'd on the bad side, but maybe one or both of us will make it this month..


----------



## katstar

hi welshbean and welcome. 
I hope you get your bfp soon. 
I had a 2nd pregnancy of unknown location. Caught early and to save my final tube (incase it was in there) they gave methotrexate and it worked for me but like i said, i had it early. 5 weeks was the first injection. 
Now expecting a boy in november. Was not trying though so can't say how long it took. I was avoiding 'o' day and i thought i did avoid it by 4 days but i am pregnant and very happy everything is ok. I hope its not much longer for you. 

Hi mags. Gosh ttc already. I hope you get your bfp soon too. :) xx


----------



## milosmum

Welcome welshbean - hope you find lots of moral support here for your TTC journey. There are lots of lovely pregnancies around here at the moment - can't wait for the babies to start arriving! 

Actually thats a point when is everyone due - Kimmy, MrsR, Shells?

Magpies - hope you enjoy the TTC!!!

xxx


----------



## MrsRoughton

7th January here! its flying by! xxxx


----------



## milosmum

Ok quick (and slightly paranoid) question for everyone!

How soon after ovulating/conceiving did you start to get signs of preganancy/pain/ectopic?
I think I ovultaed 5 days ago (going on cycle length only at the moment no OPKs, temps or anything yet) but I now have pain (well a dull achey feeling) in the lower right side of my abdomen. Feels very much like the pain I had last time early on when I had the ectopic (but that was when I was weeks pregnant - not that I knew it!)

Suspect I am being totally paranoid but thought I would ask when everyone else first noticed any signs or symptoms or any suggestions for what the discomfort might be?

All thought appreciated! xxx


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi there, 

I didn't experience any symptoms warning me that my pregnancy was ectopic until i was 6 weeks. In your case i think the pain that you can feel may be implantation, most liturature says that implantation usually takes place between 6dpo and 12dpo on average. Take care and try not to worry.

:hugs:


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: milosmum, sorry to hear you're having pain. With my ectopic I didn't experience any pain til 5 weeks gestation. I think glasgowgal hit the nail on the head there. Or perhaps it could be altered cycle length and you're actually gearing up to ovulate now? Just a thought. I doubt it's anything to worry about hun :hugs:
PS. I'm due 26th November :D


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies hope your all well today welsh you go on to ticker factory hun and how you put it in your signature yo click on your name and then you go on customize profile and put it in your sig hun xxxxxx


----------



## Wishing42

Hello Ladies, 

I am NEW to B&B. I am currently 40 years old. I only have ONE TUBE, and I've been TTC with DH since 2006. I've been through 2 differently Fertility Clinics. I've done several rounds of Clomid, one cycle of Follistum, 2 IUIs back to back with no success. The problem is that the fertility meds simluated my right side of my ovary which is the side WITHOUT the tube, and barely stimulated the left side....go figure, the side WITH the tube. I've numerous lab workups done-all of which shows that my eggs are good (still have plenty) and not anywhere near menopause "just yet", all blood levels and readings are good, and DH's sperm is excellent (with 108 million soilders), I've had an MRI done to see if there are any fibroids or adnomyosis (which I do have), I've done 2 HSGs to confirm that yes, I do have one tube, and other side IS NOT blocked....to where they have told me IVF is my only hope. I must say that I have irregular cycles now ever since I turned 35-whereas before the nasty age of turning 35 (five years ago) I had a 28 cycle to the very T!

As it is, DH and I don't have that type of money to shell out for IVF (without knowing there will be a positive or happy ending through that process), so I'm NOT willing to go that route.

SO....currently, I started coming on here, and reading up info. (Which by the way...there is SOOO much info), but none that I found really pertained to my situation, as my problem is...is that I HAVE ONE TUBE.

As of now...I'm hoping that someone can help me out and school me with all of this? I've attempted to temp (BBT), I've tried OPKs and they don't work (I never get any double lines telling me I'm ovulating)

I go AF on August 18th is slight tinge when I wiped. Full flow came one on August 19th. So I started taking:

- 81mgs of Baby Aspirin (everyday)
- 2000iu of Vitamin D (as I have a high heart inflammation which means I'm low on Vitamin D) so Doctor says to take 2000iu of Vitamin D which I got from Costco)
- 200mgs of Soy Isoflavones on CD3-7
- 3 pills (each 1000mg) a day...everyday so far (and will stop when I get a BFP? Is that correct to do?)
- 3 pills of Vitex (400mg each) a day...everyday so far since AF stopped on August 27th
- 3 pills of Flaxseed Oil (1000mg each) a day...everyday so far since AF stopped on August 27th

THEN....BD with DH last night (August 31st)

BUT NOW.....this afternoon, I went to use the bathroom to pee, and when I wiped, I got some blood.

Can ANYONE give me advice on that? Am I doing something wrong with my herbal mix? Or what the blood means? (Today would be Sept 1st...and technically CD14)

TIA!


----------



## Welshbean

Hi Katstar and Milosmum!

I didn't feel any pain with my ectopic until I was about 8 weeks, so I'd try not to worry. Let's hope it's implantation. I've also found that I get lots of aches at various points in my cycle just from the site of surgery..

Welcome Wishing42! Good luck with your TTC journey.. I'm sorry I can't help you as I'm still learning the ropes myself, but I'm sure one of the longer-term one-tubers will help! I'm taking pregnacare, VitB50 complex, Agnus Castus and EPO and tracking ovulation with OPKs.


----------



## 4magpies

Hello,

I am not much help, I am using a persona monitor to monitor my cycles but they are quite regular so I am not much help.

Interested to know how you get on though.

xxx


----------



## dawny690

Girls I need some help and advice from the ladies who have had the unfortunate experience of ectopic pregnancies I just wondered where abouts you experienced pain and what level pain it was and does the shoulder have to hurt as well? Sorry for such a personal question but Im worried im having one :cry: xxxx


----------



## Welshbean

Hi Dawny, Oh I really hope you're not.. I think everyone's experience of ectopic symptoms are really different. However, I think the main thing is to get checked out if you suspect it - an early scan should be able to put your mind at rest.

I had no shoulder pain and no pain in my abdomen before I was diagnosed (I did have a bit of pain later just before it ruptured, but I wasn't in any great discomfort. I had no symptoms, but thought I had suffered an early miscarriage as af didn't stop (I bled for 10 days) and when I tested I had a very strong hpt bfp. I went in for a scan to confirm miscarriage and to begin with they didn't find anything, but they checked my bloods and my hcg kept rising (slowly). 2 weeks later they found the pregnancy in my left tube.

I hope this helps, but really hope you are ok. Please go and get checked out at the EPAU. Good luck and let us know how you get on..


----------



## puppymom32

Wishing42 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am NEW to B&B. I am currently 40 years old. I only have ONE TUBE, and I've been TTC with DH since 2006. I've been through 2 differently Fertility Clinics. I've done several rounds of Clomid, one cycle of Follistum, 2 IUIs back to back with no success. The problem is that the fertility meds simluated my right side of my ovary which is the side WITHOUT the tube, and barely stimulated the left side....go figure, the side WITH the tube. I've numerous lab workups done-all of which shows that my eggs are good (still have plenty) and not anywhere near menopause "just yet", all blood levels and readings are good, and DH's sperm is excellent (with 108 million soilders), I've had an MRI done to see if there are any fibroids or adnomyosis (which I do have), I've done 2 HSGs to confirm that yes, I do have one tube, and other side IS NOT blocked....to where they have told me IVF is my only hope. I must say that I have irregular cycles now ever since I turned 35-whereas before the nasty age of turning 35 (five years ago) I had a 28 cycle to the very T!
> 
> As it is, DH and I don't have that type of money to shell out for IVF (without knowing there will be a positive or happy ending through that process), so I'm NOT willing to go that route.
> 
> SO....currently, I started coming on here, and reading up info. (Which by the way...there is SOOO much info), but none that I found really pertained to my situation, as my problem is...is that I HAVE ONE TUBE.
> 
> As of now...I'm hoping that someone can help me out and school me with all of this? I've attempted to temp (BBT), I've tried OPKs and they don't work (I never get any double lines telling me I'm ovulating)
> 
> I go AF on August 18th is slight tinge when I wiped. Full flow came one on August 19th. So I started taking:
> 
> - 81mgs of Baby Aspirin (everyday)
> - 2000iu of Vitamin D (as I have a high heart inflammation which means I'm low on Vitamin D) so Doctor says to take 2000iu of Vitamin D which I got from Costco)
> - 200mgs of Soy Isoflavones on CD3-7
> - 3 pills (each 1000mg) a day...everyday so far (and will stop when I get a BFP? Is that correct to do?)
> - 3 pills of Vitex (400mg each) a day...everyday so far since AF stopped on August 27th
> - 3 pills of Flaxseed Oil (1000mg each) a day...everyday so far since AF stopped on August 27th
> 
> THEN....BD with DH last night (August 31st)
> 
> BUT NOW.....this afternoon, I went to use the bathroom to pee, and when I wiped, I got some blood.
> 
> Can ANYONE give me advice on that? Am I doing something wrong with my herbal mix? Or what the blood means? (Today would be Sept 1st...and technically CD14)
> 
> TIA!

Welcome Wishing u will find a wonderful group of ladies on here. So sorry for your situation. I have heard of people having bleeding during Ovulation althought it has never happened to me before. I wonder if because you are taking various stuff it is making your Ovulation stronger than normal. Sorry cant be more help. Is it a lot of blood or just spotting?


----------



## puppymom32

How everyone doing?


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: wishing42, sorry I really can't help with the herbal mix as I've never taken any of it. As for the ovulation sticks I have heard a lot of ladies never getting a good positive on those. I used the CBFM and it was brilliant, gives you extra "high" fertility days aswell as "peak" ovulation days. Maybe worth a hot if the traditional ov sticks aren't working for you?
Dawny I started with one sided pain and brown spotting with my ectopic at exactly 5 weeks gestation (got my BFP at 4 weeks). Have you got a positive test? Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I'd say for there to be any pain from ectopic you should be able to get a positive on a home pregnancy test. Hope you're ok x
:hi: Amy, I'm fine thankyou. Panicking about baby as usual (I am just so terrified) how are you doing?xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies wishing well come hun xxxxxxx


----------



## GlasgowGal

dawny690 said:


> Girls I need some help and advice from the ladies who have had the unfortunate experience of ectopic pregnancies I just wondered where abouts you experienced pain and what level pain it was and does the shoulder have to hurt as well? Sorry for such a personal question but Im worried im having one :cry: xxxx

Hi Dawny, I found out that my pregnancy was ectopic when i was 6 weeks. I started feeling a generalised discomfort across my tummy in the evening, but by the following afternoon the pain localised to just inside my right hip and got worse. Thats when i went to A&E, I knew localised pain wasn't a good sign - i have never experienced pain like it. Like welshbean i didn't notice any shoulder tip pain. I hope this helps and i hope that everything is okay for you, but if you have any concerns go to the EPU or A&E and demand a scan.


----------



## Wishing42

Thank you for the warm welcome! :)


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hello ladies,

Thought it about time I'd drop by to say hello and update you all. Thank you to all the well wishes and messages of support over the last week - I really appreciate them :)

I had a missed miscarriage confirmed yesterday by scan at 7w2d. The sac had grown to the size where they can rule the pregnancy non viable as out no fetal development was seen and the sac was larger than 20mm. I'm now in the position where I have to decide on how to deal with this as there is no likelyhood that this will come away naturally - the sac is nice and strong and I have had zero spotting during this pregnancy so am either going to have to go down the medically managed route or take the D&C option... Plan is to start ttc again as soon as we can.

Just wondering if you ladies have had either of these proceedures and could give me any advice?

Hello to all the new ladies on the thread too - sorry we meet in such sad circumstances :(


----------



## puppymom32

Cupcake,
I'm so sorry hun sorry never had experince with either but I am sure other have. Big Hugs again so sorry for your loss.


----------



## milosmum

Aww cupcake thats terrible - really sorry for your loss. Unfortunately I am no use with the advice about your options but sending you all our love and support at such a difficult time.

xxx


----------



## milosmum

Welcome wishing42 - sorry I am also absolutely no use on the herbals front! Just starting to TTC again after my ectopic but no doubt I willl be looking into these things if nothing happens in the next few months. I am sure there are lots of ladies somewhere on BnB to help you out.

Hi Dawny - I hope your pregnancy isn't an ectopic but in my case I had vague abdominal pains on and off for about 10 days on the left side lower abdomen then suddenly one day it got worse and worse til I was doubled over with stabbing pains in the area beside my left hip! Then I started passing bright red blood and headed off to my doctors - I didn't even know I was pregnant so it was all a bit of a shock. I didn't think I had shoulder tip pain but in hindsight I had a 'achey' shoulder for about a week before but I thought I was throwing the tennis ball too hard for my dog!!! My pain settled down once I started to bleed and it took another 2 days to confirm ectopic and have my surgery. Hope that helps and it all turns out ok for you xxx


----------



## dawny690

Milosmum that sounds like the same pains im having at the mo on and off like waves and its in the lower right hand side I dont know if im pregnant or not just wondered weather the pains im having could be ectopic and from a few girls opinions it does sound likely to be one if it has not improved by tomorrow then I will either see a doctor or a&e thanks everyone for being so kind and helpful xxxx


----------



## milosmum

dawny i would do a home pregnancy test before you go to your doctor. Mine would not do a test at the surgery sent me home to do one then when i rang back to say it was positive they suddenly xseemed more concerned about my pain and sent me to the epu. I think they will take you more seriously if you test before going! Everyone oo here seems to have had a clear positive on a home test despite having ectopics. Good luck for tomorrow and if the pain gets worse tonight just get off to a&e
xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Dawny,
With my first ectopic I didnt have a + pregnancy test but at that point I wasnt a crazed tester like I am now. I just thought it was a cyst or something and even when they took the pg test at the dr it came back Neg the hcg had left my system as the baby stopped growing but was still in the tube. They said I was very very luck the tube didnt rupture because I waited so long. Keep us updated thinking of you.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all weekend again whoooopp


----------



## dawny690

Panic over I think pains have almost gone but now I have come down with something been hot and cold all day feel sick so think Im coming down with a cold or something I have had some pain still including some in my shoulders but its not a strong pain :hugs: thanks for all the advice :thumbup: :flower: xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all xxx


----------



## mlyn26

Hi all, am sad to hear about cupcake's loss. So sad and heartbreaking for her. I am now in position whereby i can try this month as will o in just over 3 weeks bringing it to just over 3 months since surgery for ectopic auth don't feel emotionally ready yet. Have just completed stage 3 of 7 of my miscarriage counselling so will wait til i've finished it all. How is everyone else? X


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxx


----------



## milosmum

Wow it has been quiet on here this weekend! Everyone too busy relaxing and enjoying the sunshine to be on BnB???

Hope all the bumps are well and everyone else is coping with 2ww or gearing up for a bit of BDing!

AFM - driving myself mad this cycle as it is our first cycle TTC again after the ectopic. Think I am 10dpo but have had crampy feelings for days now but thats it - no other symptoms (coming from a girl who swore she would not symptom spot!!!) However I am determined not to test until AF is overdue - this will test my non-existant self control!

xxx


----------



## Welshbean

Cupcake - I am also really sorry to hear of your loss. It must be heartbreaking to have to go through all the emotions again..

Dawny - I'm glad the pains are easing off a bit. Fingers crossed it was just your body gearing up for something special!

Milosmum- I'm also in the dreaded 2ww (CD25, 10dpo) and trying not to symptom spot. I also have cramping! Any sane person would realise that period-type pains just before af is due are probably just period-pains (especially as I get it every month!), but I can't get my brain to think like that at the moment! Grr.. Must not symptom spot...I'm due on Weds, so will try not to test before then, but have loads of internet cheapies so may only last until tomorrow morning.

Hi to everyone else too.. Hope you're all ok?


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls... I am also in the 2WW and driving myself mental. Only 6DPO today though, not going to test till she is late!

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck Milosmum, welshbean and 4magpies! Heres hoping for lots of BFPs all round! Myln hope your counselling is helping :hugs: x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxx


----------



## milosmum

Oh lovely - company in my 2ww! Welshbean I see you are doing as well as me at not symptom spotting!!!
I can't wait to see who lasts longest before testing! 
I should be due AF on Saturday so may test Sunday if she doesn't appear although I am working and on call on Sunday so might wait til the evening when I will be with DH rather than testng in the morning and having to go to work disappointed or excited!
xxx


----------



## Suedove

Hi Ladies:flower:

Can anyone join this thread? I have one tube, ttc after TR, first month of sort of trying:blush: between work shifts:wacko: not a very good combination.

I see a lot of you ladies are from the uk!

Thanks Sue


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: Suedove, ofcourse you can join (although obviously I'm sorry that you have to :hugs:) Good luck with ttc! x


----------



## Welshbean

Welcome SueDove!

BFN for me this morning with FMU and af is due tomorrow, so I'm def out. I'm a bit upset as my EDD for the ectopic pregnancy is on Sat and I hoped to be pregnant by then to soften the blow a bit.. Also, my little boy has cried the last 2 mornings I've dropped him at the childminders and if things had gone well with the last pregnancy he wouldn't have to go there anymore.. That's almost the most upsetting thing at the moment!


----------



## milosmum

Welcome SueDove - hope your stay with us is not too long!

Welshbean sorry to hear about your BFN thats pants and it must be really hard thinking about your little boy and your ectopic - hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Welcome SueDove so sorry for your loss.
Good Luck to all those in the 2WW. 

Have you tested Caz???


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies amy not yet hun my temps dropped this morning See what tomorrows bring xxxx


----------



## josey123

Hi ladies Hope your all well......ive got another 2 weeks off work then back i go....then at work 8 days and off to turkey for 2 weeks...can't wait its the break we need

Hi Suedove i also had TR last august and just recovering from ectopic unfortunately lost left tube...4 weeks ago just waiting for first AF anybody have any idea when periods return to normal?????

Xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Josey,
With all 3 of my ectopic my AF pretty much returned to normal right away. Maybe a few days off but I am sure with like every other thing TTC related its probably different for everyone.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies cd1 today whooopp try again think my cycle is trying to get back to normal because i only should off see af this Saturday xxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Sorry she got you caz but glad your cycle is back on track and everything crossed for you this month.


----------



## katstar

hello there every one.

Wow - a lot in the 2ww. Fingers crossed for you all.
Some newbies - hello there and welcome.
Sorry af got caz and welshbean. Fingers crossed and positive vibes for this month for you.

Cupcake i hope your keeping strong and i hope you are well. I'm so sorry hun. :hugs:

As for me, i am getting so big now and he is doing great. Had my gtt on thursday. All is cear and i don't have gestational diabetes. Its good news becuase i want to use the midwife led, home from home unit to give birth but they don't accept anyone with a bmi over 30 unless that test is clear. My bmi was 31 pre pregnancy so with me passing this test its thumbs up for the home from home unit. :)

Xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Sorry about AF ladies, good luck for this month :hugs:
Josey wrt my AF I stopped bleeding post op on 22nd oct and got my AF on 13th Nov so not bad atall.
Great news on the test Kat :thumbup:
:hi: to everyone else! x


----------



## milosmum

Hey Josey - my AF took 6 weeks to appear after my ectopic surgery and I was told it could take up to 8 weeks so I am afraid it is just waiting!

KAt - really glad your test was good and I like the sound of home from home! Does that mean the food will be better too?!?

Caz sorry to hear AF got you but pleased your cycle is improving.

Love to all xxx


----------



## MrsRoughton

just popping in to say hi! not about much lately as busy arranging the new house and running aound after Holly (well starting to waddle hahaha!!!) can't believe that i am nearly 23 weeks. but baby girl is very active and keeps me up at night already lol!!!

hope you are all ok and good luck to those in the 2ww xxxx


----------



## katstar

hi milosmum.
Not sure on the food, lol. I will be taking/packing my own snacks. 
Josey. Missed your questiom yesterday. With my ectopic surgery on 21st april and my 1st af was 21st may 09. Pretty much normal straight away. I have read on ectopic trust it can take 8 weeks though, so hang in there.
Xx


----------



## HappyLady

Good Morning Ladies:hugs:I just had a question have any of you ladies who are either prego or trying to get prego ever tried any sort of chinese herbs? I am curently taking a few that I read about on the internet. The 1st one is Leonrus which I just place 15-30 drops in a warm glass of water about 3-5 times a day. The 2nd one is Myrrh and Frankincense which I put in an enema and do that 1 time a day. Have any of you ladies ever tried any of these and seen sucess?!? Wishing :dust:to all!! And hoping we all get our:bfp:soon!!


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: Happylady, sorry can't be of any help wrt the herbs - I've never tried anything like that. Perhaps one of the other ladies can be of assistance? Hope they do the trick for you :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies carnt help happylady never took any think like that only soya natural clomid afm i have got my appointment to see fs in oct 5 xxxxxxxx


----------



## katstar

hi happylady.
Unfortunatly i have not tried anything like that either. Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies.

Sorry i have not been on much, The training for my new job has exhausted me and i have now got the AF from hell so feeling very sorry for myself.

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss cupcake and i hope everyone else is doing ok? Amy, how are u?
We are thinking of trying to bring the IVF forward as the NHS is making IVF cut backs and we are terrified of not being in the system in time an missing out on a funded cycle, as there is no way we could afford it ourselves for a long time.
Will have to make some enquiries and see the likelyhood of our PCT being effected by these cut backs:shrug:


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck with the IVF Sarah, I hope you get something sorted soon before any cutbacks are made x


----------



## Doingit4us

Hi Ladies. May I join you? I had a TR in Oct 09 w/ only one tube remaining. We have been trying since Mar w/ no luck. I have an appt to discuss IUI on Tues. We haven't tried anything other than preseed this past cycle. Hopefully, it will give us a BFP before Tues. 

:dust: to you all


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all sarah good luck hun with the ivf doing it welcome hun fx you get you bfp xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## milosmum

welcome doing4us - hope you get your BFP soon!

Sarah - hope you can get started on that ivf asap. do you have a long waiting list in your area?

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Welcome doingit4us, good luck with your appt on Tues! forgive me what what is a TR :wacko: ? :hi: to everyone else x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies just chilling today making a sunday roast for me and the oh missing my son carnt wait till he come home to see what present hes had got us xxxx


----------



## katstar

hi sarah,
Nice to see you. Sorry you got af from hell. Mhur to af. Let us know how you get on with ivf investigations. I hope you don't have to wait long. 
Welcome doing4us. :) happy to have you. There are others on this thread that have had tr and now only one tube. Hope you get your bfp soon. 

Kimmy tr stands for 'tube reversal'. So ladies who had tubes tied and now its been reversed. I think. Lol. 

Hi caz. Hope you enjoyed your dinner. I went to my sisters for dinner. It was yum. My oh has been working all day at an event in rotherham town so i thought it would be nice to be with my sister all day. Now its bath time for me and dd. :) xx


----------



## Doingit4us

Thank you! I'm going to hold off from testing again until Tues morning. I should be able to get an accurate result by then.


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks Katstar, I get it now! Was your DH working the Rotherham show? My dad workd for a window company and they had a stand there :D


----------



## Olivia2

doingit4us welcome and praying you have a BFP very quickly.

Sarah I hope you can bring the IVF forward. And that AF gives you a break.

Cupcake still thinking of you. 

I've had some pink spotting and lots of pain its all one sided. I wouldn't call it blood just a pink coloured discharge. We know the pregnancy isn't ectopic and I have free fluid floating around the pouch of douglas so maybe its that. Someone suggested a ruptured cyst. All my MS signs have gone which worries me. Not long to wait not for a scan. Just over 26hrs to go. I am really nervous. 

Thinking of you all and praying everytime I come in here to read more BFPs.


----------



## mlyn26

Wishing you well for your scan tomorrow Olivia2, i hope you receive good news. x


----------



## mlyn26

Sarah i hope you manage to get your IVF sooner. Congrats on weightloss too xx


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck for your scan Olivia, I hope all is well x


----------



## katstar

Olivia, 

Good luck on your scan hun. Just wanted to tell you that i had brown discharge and it was sometimes pink up to this pregnancy being 8/9 weeks. My MS also went around 7/8 weeks too. Everything turned out fine at the 13 week scan. Please let us know how you get on hun but i am sure it will all be fine.

Kimmy, 
yes my oh was working at the rotherham show. He is a urban park ranger for rotherham council so he has to do allsorts at these shows. He finally got home at 8pm after the clear up. 

I have just seen that my ticker has moved again :o Oh its getting close now. I am off work today. Lots of time off up to 13/10/10 when its my last day and i really need it now. So tired. 

I hope everyone is ok and doing well. xx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls quick update. BFN from me yesterday @ 12DPO. Just gotta wait for AF now, hoping I have a better chance next month as I should be o'ing from my good side.


xxx


----------



## puppymom32

africaqueen said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Sorry i have not been on much, The training for my new job has exhausted me and i have now got the AF from hell so feeling very sorry for myself.
> 
> I am so very sorry to hear of your loss cupcake and i hope everyone else is doing ok? Amy, how are u?
> We are thinking of trying to bring the IVF forward as the NHS is making IVF cut backs and we are terrified of not being in the system in time an missing out on a funded cycle, as there is no way we could afford it ourselves for a long time.
> Will have to make some enquiries and see the likelyhood of our PCT being effected by these cut backs:shrug:

Sarah,
Hey babes I am well just waiting in limbo to see if we will get the IVF scholarship or not. If not we are thinking of doing IVF in Mexico the cost with Meds is 1/3 of the cost here in the states. Thinking it would be nice to mix an IVF cycle with a vaca. Should know in a few months about the scholarship so then we can go from there. Feeling positive that at least something will work out. Gonna catch up on you all hope u r well.


----------



## puppymom32

Doingit4us said:


> Hi Ladies. May I join you? I had a TR in Oct 09 w/ only one tube remaining. We have been trying since Mar w/ no luck. I have an appt to discuss IUI on Tues. We haven't tried anything other than preseed this past cycle. Hopefully, it will give us a BFP before Tues.
> 
> :dust: to you all


Welcome hun FX for your BFP soon. :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

4magpies said:


> Hey girls quick update. BFN from me yesterday @ 12DPO. Just gotta wait for AF now, hoping I have a better chance next month as I should be o'ing from my good side.
> 
> 
> xxx

So sorry hun could still be early. :flower:


----------



## puppymom32

Olivia,
Everything XX for you!! Please let us know how it goes. 

Wow Kat time is really flying now for you and Kimmy!!!


----------



## Doingit4us

Hi ladies. I tested this evening with a dollar tree hpt, didn't hold my pee and I drank a lot, but I just wanted to test anyway. I might have a slight case of poas. I saw a line, but I can't tell if it's really really light or if its a reflection. I can't even tell if it has color. I have taken my share of these test over the last couple of months and never got any hint of a line at all. I'm not sure what it is. I just don't want to get excited and it end up being a BFN. I have no idea what an evap line looks like. I feel like crap today. I woke up this morning feeling fine and didn't have any of my symptoms. About 1200 my head started pounding and my back hurt so bad. Now I feel like crap. I'm going to hold off testing until tomorrow morning.


----------



## Olivia2

Doingit4us I hope the line gets darker and darker and its a definate BFP for you.

puppymom I have my scan in about 4.5hrs. I am very nervous. Just want a fantastic report and am worried it might not be. Oh well not much longer to wait. I feel like I am standing on trial waiting for the verdict.


----------



## KimmyB

How did it go Olivia?


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: ladies how are you all xxxx


----------



## milosmum

Hey ladies how is everyone doing?

Katstar - can't believe how far on you are already - seems to be flying past!

Olivia - how did the scan go??? hope everything is ok 

Afm - like Magpies I have tested negative 2 days ago despite AF now being 4 days late! Really annoyed that my 3 cycles not trying while recovering from my ectopic were exactly 32 days and now we are back TTC my cycle is all over the place. Got my post-op appointment at the hospital on Friday so if AF hasn't shown by then hopefully they will be able to figure out what is going on!

xxx


----------



## katstar

Milosmum,

Its flying now i think. When i think back to the bfp and the scan to confirm bubs was in the right place, its seems ages ago. 
My oh keeps saying i am moaning :blush: but i really can't wash pots for long at the sink. It hurts my back lol. :haha:

Can't believe your cycle would start playing up now. Always happens when you start ttc. 

4magpies,

Sorry for your bfn. Glad you are ovulating from the good side though. :thumbup: just got to catch that eggy now. :spermy:

Doingit4us,

Did you test again? I hope you get a stronger line to confirm a bfp. Evap lines can be so cruel can't they and i hope it was not that for you. :dust:

Olivia,
How has it gone? I hope your ok hun.

Amy,

I will have my fingers crossed you get ivf. I hope something good comes along for you and sarah like a lucky scratch card. If i ever win the lottery i would be emailing you both with some funds in a shot.


I visited the labour ward yesterday and i was looking into the home from home suit but i now actually have my eye on the birthing pool room in labour ward. It looks so cosy and comfy. Just hoping bubba wants to come when its free and available. :thumbup:

xx


----------



## mlyn26

Olivia, how did it go? 

Hope everyone is doing okay.I just joined weightwatchers - trying to shed some stones!


----------



## Olivia2

Thank you all for your thoughts and well wishes. My scan went great. Yesterday bub measured 9wks5days and all looked great I was told. EDD is 14th April 2011 so very close to the EDD I had with my EP. Was very exciting to see bub was actually there after my MS disappeared. 

BBL go to run just wanted to quickly update you all.


----------



## puppymom32

Yay Olivia thanks for updating us.


----------



## Doingit4us

I tested again this morning with another dollar cheapie and got what I think is another evap. Took an FRER this afternoon and it was BFN. :( going to wait on AF now.
.


----------



## Doingit4us

I tested again this morning with another dollar cheapie and got what I think is another evap. Took an FRER this afternoon and it was BFN. :( going to wait on AF now.
.


----------



## katstar

yey. Thats excellant news olivia. :) xx


----------



## 4magpies

Cycle no 2 for me girls, lets hope its my good side this month. AF got me this morning.

Fab news olivia, congrats!

xxx


----------



## Welshbean

Exciting news Olivia! We were all worried for a while there..

Doingit4us - sorry it was BFN. It's horrrible when you get your hopes up like that.

Amy and Sarah - good luck with your IVF journey..

4magpies - let's hope it's our good sides doing the work this month! I'm in the same position as you, as I think I o'd from my bad side last month. 

I'm on CD6 today. I'm gutted though as last month I o'd on CD15 and my husand is going away for 2 nights this month on CD13 and CD14 so I can't help but think that this is going to rule us out for this month too. I was sooo cross when I realised yesterday. I know it's not his fault as it is a work trip, but really that means there will be 4 months when we just won't have a chance. I really wanted to give it our best shot this month, but it's just not going to happen.. I think we will be able to BD at lunchtime on CD13 and then he will be back at lunchtime on CD15 so maybe there's a chance? Not ideal though..

I was thinking about using preseed and softcups this month. Has anyone tried these and know where I can get them from in the UK?

Thanks.


----------



## KimmyB

:happydance: great news Olivia, so pleased for you!
Welshbean I think I got my softcups and conceive plus from either amazon or access diagnostics (internet site) x


----------



## milosmum

Brilliant news Olivia gives us all the hope to keep on trying!

Hope you are feeling well and enjoy the next 31 ish weeks! 

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: yayyyyy olivia great new how is are you all today xxxxxx


----------



## jessica716

Thought i would say hi,

My names Jess, i was on the implant and fell pregnant in May, Rushed into hospital in July with a ruptured right tube.

Baby and tube now gone and officially now TTC.

On my 2nd cycle and currently 9dpo not feeling any different yet so guessing no luck this month!! 

Its lovely to read about all the success stories and for those still trying i wish you the best of luck!! :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

Welcome Jess so sorry for your loss. Hope you get your BFP real soon.


----------



## 4magpies

Hey Jess, Sorry for your loss. Where in Manchester are you from?

I live at the other side of Bolton in Darwen.

xxx


----------



## jessica716

I'm not far from stockport, about 10 minutes away in fact 

xx


----------



## 4magpies

Ahhh cool not so far away then.

These lot are a great group of girls and a fab support. 

Hope you get your BFP soon.

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls how are you welcome jess hun i carnt wait to o to see when i do this month xxxx


----------



## onewish

well hello its been a while since iv been on, i do cum on and have a look at how ppl are doing but today i thort id write something while i got chance, well iv done my whole 6 months of clomid and they didnt work, i losted hope by the end and got fed up being in pain and feeling so emotional iv got my appointment on the 22nd for the next step which they sed at my last appointment is probley gonna be IVF. iv got quite a few resevations about it tho, dont get me wrong i wud give anything for a baby after how long things has been going on its been 1 year 4months since the hospital started to do anything and its been 3 years 4months since i had my eptopic and lost my left tube. im worried that if IVF doesnt work i have nothing else left and that scares me and i think thats because iv losted alot of hope recently, but on the other hand i thing why isnt it happening because they sed iv been ovulating because im having a cycle of 28 days, his sperm are fine so why are they not meeting? so i asked the doc reply i got its just unexplained sooo here i am on my first cycle without anything im currently on day 2 of my cycle i decided to see while im waiting for the next move im gonna have a go at sorting it myself so i started having reflexology yestaday once a week and today i bought some rasberry leaf tea now is they anything i need to know about having this?? and if you lovely ladies have any more idea about anything else i can take or do my ear are wide open pppllllllzzzzzz tell me your knowledge lol !!!!!!! whats everybodys thorts of pre-seed should i get some for this month iv never tried it but heard bit and bats about it? sorry this post got slightly long i hope no one minds. x x


----------



## mlyn26

Hi everyone,

Welcome Jess, sorry for your loss.

Onewish - sorry you haven't yet got your bubba. I can't give much more advice really, do you chart your waking temperature and use OPK's? Temping can re-assure you that you do ovulate and OPK's can help to know when to DTD and then if you get pos OPK and no fertile CM you can give the pre-seed a go? x


----------



## onewish

mlyn26 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Welcome Jess, sorry for your loss.
> 
> Onewish - sorry you haven't yet got your bubba. I can't give much more advice really, do you chart your waking temperature and use OPK's? Temping can re-assure you that you do ovulate and OPK's can help to know when to DTD and then if you get pos OPK and no fertile CM you can give the pre-seed a go? x

thanks for your reply hun, iv not tried charting, how does that work? i did try opks one month but trust it to be the one month i didnt ovulate i was well confused by the end lol but maybe i shud give it a try again this month they just confuse me as when they are positive or not. x


----------



## chickchock

Hi Jess, so sorry for your loss. My ectopic and right tube was removed on June 29th so around the same time as you. Must have been awful for you being preg since May, that'd a long time to get used to being preg for it all to end :(




onewish said:


> thanks for your reply hun, iv not tried charting, how does that work? i did try opks one month but trust it to be the one month i didnt ovulate i was well confused by the end lol but maybe i shud give it a try again this month they just confuse me as when they are positive or not. x

I used to chart, you can go onto fertilityfriend.com and out the details in there and they do the chart for you. You need a basal body temerature thermometer (can get them in boots). You have to take your temp at the same time every morning as soon as you wake up- before speaking or taking a sip of water or anything. The idea is the chart will show when you'ved ov'd as there'll be a subtle change of a few .degrees after ov. You can also chart when you get EWCM etc. 

Re the ov tests, I have never had a positive test and have heard other people say that too, but I do know when I ovulate based on EWCM and ov pains.


----------



## puppymom32

onewish,
so sorry things are moving so slow. just remember with the tea not to take it after ovulation as it can cause contractions. I tried the preseed and liked it but I dont get much of any CM myself I would say if you are already getting EWCM then you may not need it. I was charting when I was trying and I found out that I ovulated later than I though. I too have a short cycle so strarted taking a Vit B complex to try and lenghten my lutheran phase. Best of luck hun.


----------



## mlyn26

chickchock said:


> Hi Jess, so sorry for your loss. My ectopic and right tube was removed on June 29th so around the same time as you. Must have been awful for you being preg since May, that'd a long time to get used to being preg for it all to end :(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onewish said:
> 
> 
> thanks for your reply hun, iv not tried charting, how does that work? i did try opks one month but trust it to be the one month i didnt ovulate i was well confused by the end lol but maybe i shud give it a try again this month they just confuse me as when they are positive or not. x
> 
> I used to chart, you can go onto fertilityfriend.com and out the details in there and they do the chart for you. You need a basal body temerature thermometer (can get them in boots). You have to take your temp at the same time every morning as soon as you wake up- before speaking or taking a sip of water or anything. The idea is the chart will show when you'ved ov'd as there'll be a subtle change of a few .degrees after ov. You can also chart when you get EWCM etc.
> 
> Re the ov tests, I have never had a positive test and have heard other people say that too, but I do know when I ovulate based on EWCM and ov pains.Click to expand...

Chickchock has explained Fertilityfriend.com well, you can do an on-line tutorial too. I use it sporadically. I do like OPK's makes me excited, i get obvious positives but you can get digital ones (too expensive for me) which actually have a smiley face to indicate a positive x


----------



## onewish

chickchock said:


> Hi Jess, so sorry for your loss. My ectopic and right tube was removed on June 29th so around the same time as you. Must have been awful for you being preg since May, that'd a long time to get used to being preg for it all to end :(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onewish said:
> 
> 
> thanks for your reply hun, iv not tried charting, how does that work? i did try opks one month but trust it to be the one month i didnt ovulate i was well confused by the end lol but maybe i shud give it a try again this month they just confuse me as when they are positive or not. x
> 
> I used to chart, you can go onto fertilityfriend.com and out the details in there and they do the chart for you. You need a basal body temerature thermometer (can get them in boots). You have to take your temp at the same time every morning as soon as you wake up- before speaking or taking a sip of water or anything. The idea is the chart will show when you'ved ov'd as there'll be a subtle change of a few .degrees after ov. You can also chart when you get EWCM etc.
> 
> Re the ov tests, I have never had a positive test and have heard other people say that too, but I do know when I ovulate based on EWCM and ov pains.Click to expand...

iv got a thermometer im just so forgetful thats my problem lol i mite give it a good go this month and put a note above my bed so when i wake up i will see it and remember lol but like you sed iv been going off my ov pains as to when its happening. x


----------



## onewish

puppymom32 said:


> onewish,
> so sorry things are moving so slow. just remember with the tea not to take it after ovulation as it can cause contractions. I tried the preseed and liked it but I dont get much of any CM myself I would say if you are already getting EWCM then you may not need it. I was charting when I was trying and I found out that I ovulated later than I though. I too have a short cycle so strarted taking a Vit B complex to try and lenghten my lutheran phase. Best of luck hun.

o rite glad you told me that bout the tea, how many of them tea do i have a day or does it not matter? whats a lutheran phase? sorry for all the questions lol
iv ordered some concive plus i thort cant harm me trying it lol i have no iidea about my CM iv never noticed it x


----------



## onewish

mlyn26 said:


> chickchock said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jess, so sorry for your loss. My ectopic and right tube was removed on June 29th so around the same time as you. Must have been awful for you being preg since May, that'd a long time to get used to being preg for it all to end :(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onewish said:
> 
> 
> thanks for your reply hun, iv not tried charting, how does that work? i did try opks one month but trust it to be the one month i didnt ovulate i was well confused by the end lol but maybe i shud give it a try again this month they just confuse me as when they are positive or not. x
> 
> I used to chart, you can go onto fertilityfriend.com and out the details in there and they do the chart for you. You need a basal body temerature thermometer (can get them in boots). You have to take your temp at the same time every morning as soon as you wake up- before speaking or taking a sip of water or anything. The idea is the chart will show when you'ved ov'd as there'll be a subtle change of a few .degrees after ov. You can also chart when you get EWCM etc.
> 
> Re the ov tests, I have never had a positive test and have heard other people say that too, but I do know when I ovulate based on EWCM and ov pains.Click to expand...
> 
> Chickchock has explained Fertilityfriend.com well, you can do an on-line tutorial too. I use it sporadically. I do like OPK's makes me excited, i get obvious positives but you can get digital ones (too expensive for me) which actually have a smiley face to indicate a positive xClick to expand...

thanks for that hun, i would love to buy the digital ones but like you sed they too expensive. x


----------



## puppymom32

onewish said:


> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> onewish,
> so sorry things are moving so slow. just remember with the tea not to take it after ovulation as it can cause contractions. I tried the preseed and liked it but I dont get much of any CM myself I would say if you are already getting EWCM then you may not need it. I was charting when I was trying and I found out that I ovulated later than I though. I too have a short cycle so strarted taking a Vit B complex to try and lenghten my lutheran phase. Best of luck hun.
> 
> o rite glad you told me that bout the tea, how many of them tea do i have a day or does it not matter? whats a lutheran phase? sorry for all the questions lol
> iv ordered some concive plus i thort cant harm me trying it lol i have no iidea about my CM iv never noticed it xClick to expand...

I think you can take as many as you want. I usually would only take like 2-3 cups per day but really no set rules. Lutheran phase is the time from when you ovulate until AF comes. The closer this is to normal which is usually 14 days the better it helps give your body time for implantation. If its shorter it can also suggest that you might have low progesterone also needed to for pregnancy. Temping can also help you know what your LP (lutheran phase) is to know if there is a problem or not. If u havent noticed CM then chances are the conceive plus will definetly help. Good Luck Hun. Dont let it all stress u out too much.


----------



## katstar

hi there everyone.

Just want to say hi to jess and say sorry for your loss. I had implant removed jan 09 then ectopic april 09. Don't think implant has anything to do with it but it makes you wonder. As you can see i am successfully pg with bubba due novemeber so i hope, in time you get that too. 
One wish i just want to say good luck to you too. I don't have any advice for you other than keep trying. I did not temp as i had cervical mucas at ovulation and felt ovulation, i knew when it was coming and happening.
I hope you get a bfp soon. Xx


----------



## jessica716

...Big hellos and thanks to both chickchock and katstar...

Yes as wasn't planned had just got my head round it and used to it and informed work etc then for that to happen was devastating after 2 months of being pregnant. 

Fingers crossed everything works out and the other tube will be ok and i'll get my :bfp:


----------



## sals

Hi, reading though some of your posts has made me feel less alone now. Ectopic march 2003 long time ago now but was only 17 and bit of a shock as didnt even know was pregnant until after the surgery.
Only really affecting me emotionally now as ttc where as before I was so young I wasnt even thinking about children.
Any advice on keeping positive would be good, all my friends that have children have never had this problem so dont understand what my worries are.


----------



## puppymom32

sals,
Welcome. With my first ectopic I wasnt trying either and wasnt too concerned about having kids too young to care much. I would say to just have faith I know its hurts and definetly is frustrating but there are so many wonderful ladies in here that are proof that it can happen although having one tube can definetly make it take longer. Myself now having no tubes I still believe that one day it will happen. Unfortunatly just gonna cost a lot more. Best of luck. 
Amy


----------



## onewish

puppymom32 said:


> onewish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> onewish,
> so sorry things are moving so slow. just remember with the tea not to take it after ovulation as it can cause contractions. I tried the preseed and liked it but I dont get much of any CM myself I would say if you are already getting EWCM then you may not need it. I was charting when I was trying and I found out that I ovulated later than I though. I too have a short cycle so strarted taking a Vit B complex to try and lenghten my lutheran phase. Best of luck hun.
> 
> o rite glad you told me that bout the tea, how many of them tea do i have a day or does it not matter? whats a lutheran phase? sorry for all the questions lol
> iv ordered some concive plus i thort cant harm me trying it lol i have no iidea about my CM iv never noticed it xClick to expand...
> 
> I think you can take as many as you want. I usually would only take like 2-3 cups per day but really no set rules. Lutheran phase is the time from when you ovulate until AF comes. The closer this is to normal which is usually 14 days the better it helps give your body time for implantation. If its shorter it can also suggest that you might have low progesterone also needed to for pregnancy. Temping can also help you know what your LP (lutheran phase) is to know if there is a problem or not. If u havent noticed CM then chances are the conceive plus will definetly help. Good Luck Hun. Dont let it all stress u out too much.Click to expand...

o my god so that cud happen coz iv only been bding up to ovulation which i thort was bout day 14/15 then maybe a day after, no one mentioned that that cud happen. i thort everything was fine coz the clomid made me have a 28 day cycle. sooo confusing this stuff and the hospital dont give you no info on anything. thank you for telling me this stuff. x


----------



## puppymom32

onewish,
No problem hope u get is sorted out. If u have anymore questions fire them away I am sure someone here will know the answer.


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls hope your all well weekend and my son is home tomorrow whoopppp xxxxxx


----------



## katstar

sals said:


> Hi, reading though some of your posts has made me feel less alone now. Ectopic march 2003 long time ago now but was only 17 and bit of a shock as didnt even know was pregnant until after the surgery.
> Only really affecting me emotionally now as ttc where as before I was so young I wasnt even thinking about children.
> Any advice on keeping positive would be good, all my friends that have children have never had this problem so dont understand what my worries are.

Hello sals.

:flower:

So sorry you have been through it so young but no you are not alone at all. There are so many of us and i hope you get your bfp soon.

I had my ectopic in april 09 after 1 child already. I did not know i was pregnant and it was a utter shock. I have been pregnant twice since. Unfortunately the 1st pregnancy did not last. They are not sure if it was another ectopic or just a miscarriage.

But then got pregnant again nearly a year after my 1st ectopic. So as you can see i got pregnant twice with one tube in less than a year so it can happen. You will get there. Take your time, learn your body and recognise the signs of ovulation and hopefully it will happen soon.

Good luck hun. xx


----------



## jessica716

omg... So 2 months ago lost the right tube to ep.

Well.... This morning i'm 10dpo... Just 'felt' pregnant... Did a 10miu test and it showed a :bfp: within a few seconds!! Lets hope its a sticky bean!

I have my fingers crossed for everyone for some stickys this month! Xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: ladies how are you all glad my son his home now not stopped running around after him get me this get me that haha he got me a lovely purse and his dad a t shirt well done a opk think i may o early again fx jess hun it sticks xxxxxxxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi everyone!!!!

so sorry its been a while since i popped on and say hi....

Hope everyones well? we have just been away for our 1st wedding anniversary its been lovely to get away.

Otherwise all is going well and i have my gender scan in just a couple weeks!!!! eeeek xx


----------



## puppymom32

jessica716 said:


> omg... So 2 months ago lost the right tube to ep.
> 
> Well.... This morning i'm 10dpo... Just 'felt' pregnant... Did a 10miu test and it showed a :bfp: within a few seconds!! Lets hope its a sticky bean!
> 
> I have my fingers crossed for everyone for some stickys this month! Xxx


Congrats Jessica FXX for you!!!


----------



## puppymom32

Shell'sAngels said:


> Hi everyone!!!!
> 
> so sorry its been a while since i popped on and say hi....
> 
> Hope everyones well? we have just been away for our 1st wedding anniversary its been lovely to get away.
> 
> Otherwise all is going well and i have my gender scan in just a couple weeks!!!! eeeek xx

Happy Anniversary :happydance: wow 16+ weeks already that is crazy.


----------



## puppymom32

caz & bob said:


> :wave: ladies how are you all glad my son his home now not stopped running around after him get me this get me that haha he got me a lovely purse and his dad a t shirt well done a opk think i may o early again fx jess hun it sticks xxxxxxxx

Hey babes so glad ur son is home. Yay for ovulation soon!!


----------



## MommyWishes4

Hello ladies!

I don't know if I belong here...I only have one tube and one ovary, but my loss of them was from ovarian cancer when I was 19. Does that count? 

It would be nice to discuss things with others who may understand my constant panick about something happening to my one good pair. If one of them gives out (I already have a cyst on my remaining ovary that thankfully slowly went away last year) I'm done with having kids before I even started! I have eight years left with my ovary/uterus/tube before the docs take it...so I'm hoping for :baby: #1 soon!


----------



## jessica716

puppymom32 said:


> jessica716 said:
> 
> 
> omg... So 2 months ago lost the right tube to ep.
> 
> Well.... This morning i'm 10dpo... Just 'felt' pregnant... Did a 10miu test and it showed a :bfp: within a few seconds!! Lets hope its a sticky bean!
> 
> I have my fingers crossed for everyone for some stickys this month! Xxx
> 
> 
> Congrats Jessica FXX for you!!!Click to expand...

Spoke to the EPU unit and booked in for a 6 week scan on 05/10/10 to check that bean is in the right place, FX its made it down the tube this time!!


----------



## 4magpies

Congrats Jess!!

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: ladies how r you all hope your good thinking of going the gym if this rain stops son is back in school whoooppp xxxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

MommyWishes4 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I don't know if I belong here...I only have one tube and one ovary, but my loss of them was from ovarian cancer when I was 19. Does that count?
> 
> It would be nice to discuss things with others who may understand my constant panick about something happening to my one good pair. If one of them gives out (I already have a cyst on my remaining ovary that thankfully slowly went away last year) I'm done with having kids before I even started! I have eight years left with my ovary/uterus/tube before the docs take it...so I'm hoping for :baby: #1 soon!

MommyWishes absolutely welcome and yay for beating cancer :happydance: that is amazing. There are some truly amazing women in this thread. Best of luck and hope you get your baby soon...:hugs:


----------



## MommyWishes4

puppymom32 said:


> MommyWishes4 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> 
> I don't know if I belong here...I only have one tube and one ovary, but my loss of them was from ovarian cancer when I was 19. Does that count?
> 
> It would be nice to discuss things with others who may understand my constant panick about something happening to my one good pair. If one of them gives out (I already have a cyst on my remaining ovary that thankfully slowly went away last year) I'm done with having kids before I even started! I have eight years left with my ovary/uterus/tube before the docs take it...so I'm hoping for :baby: #1 soon!
> 
> MommyWishes absolutely welcome and yay for beating cancer :happydance: that is amazing. There are some truly amazing women in this thread. Best of luck and hope you get your baby soon...:hugs:Click to expand...

 Thank you!

This morning I'm pretty bummed. I know AF is on her way, no doubt, even though she's four days early. Since I BD'd on all the right days, I'm wondering if my ovary forgot to shoot this month and I didn't O. I never felt my normal pains, never really got EWCM. It was a worry all month for me, but it's never not done it's job before. I'm hoping it does next month, or I'll have to go to the doc's and see what's going on. Makes me a bit panicky - if this ovary decides to start acting up, I don't anything to fall back on. 
I was really hoping for a June :baby:. 
:sad1:


----------



## puppymom32

jessica716 said:


> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessica716 said:
> 
> 
> omg... So 2 months ago lost the right tube to ep.
> 
> Well.... This morning i'm 10dpo... Just 'felt' pregnant... Did a 10miu test and it showed a :bfp: within a few seconds!! Lets hope its a sticky bean!
> 
> I have my fingers crossed for everyone for some stickys this month! Xxx
> 
> 
> Congrats Jessica FXX for you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Spoke to the EPU unit and booked in for a 6 week scan on 05/10/10 to check that bean is in the right place, FX its made it down the tube this time!!Click to expand...


Are they going to monitor your blood levels?


----------



## jessica716

ive got to go doctors tomorrow for hormone level checks 

Then in on 4th oct for review from previous surgery and then 5th oct for scan and bloods :wacko:


----------



## mlyn26

Welcome Mommy wishes4 x


----------



## puppymom32

jessica716 said:


> ive got to go doctors tomorrow for hormone level checks
> 
> Then in on 4th oct for review from previous surgery and then 5th oct for scan and bloods :wacko:

Maybe tomorrow they will go ahead and check your beta levels I just worry waiting until the 5th for the scan. They can usually tell by your bloods if there is a problem not always but I feel its better to be safe than sorry I definetly dont want you to end up like me. I know with all my pregnancies after the first they told me to come in straight away and they started checking my levels. 

I have a a feeling all will be fine. :kiss::kiss: And you'll get your sticky bubs in the right place.


----------



## jessica716

puppymom32 said:


> jessica716 said:
> 
> 
> ive got to go doctors tomorrow for hormone level checks
> 
> Then in on 4th oct for review from previous surgery and then 5th oct for scan and bloods :wacko:
> 
> Maybe tomorrow they will go ahead and check your beta levels I just worry waiting until the 5th for the scan. They can usually tell by your bloods if there is a problem not always but I feel its better to be safe than sorry I definetly dont want you to end up like me. I know with all my pregnancies after the first they told me to come in straight away and they started checking my levels.
> 
> I have a a feeling all will be fine. :kiss::kiss: And you'll get your sticky bubs in the right place.Click to expand...

They've said if any pain or bleeding i can go in sooner but they can't scan me until 6 weeks as won't see anything, but so far so good no strange pains, but still worrying like mad!! :shrug:

Plus she said its a good sign i showed positive at 3 weeks 3 days as a good sign that hormones are increasing as previous time i didn't get a positive until i was 8 weeks as the ectopics levels were so low :nope:


----------



## Doingit4us

Corgats Jess! FX that you have a happy healthy 9 months

How is everyone else?

AFM-AF got me last Thurs and today my recieved a call from my FS, looks like I have fibroid tumors. I'm so upset right now. I have an appt to discuss it with her on Thurs, but I just feel like what's the point. She's going to check with the other FS to see if it is effecting my fertility. I am already working with only one tube. Why can't any of this go right?! 

Does any one else have them and have they successfully conceived a baby? I've googled, but I can't come up with anything conclusive. Some sites say hysterectomy is an option for treatment. I pray that will not be the case. If it gets to big I will have to have them removed. I also read where they can cause miscarriages if left untreated. Why me? 

Sorry to vent. Im just frustrated.


----------



## onewish

afternoon ladies, and congrats to jess, fingers crossed everything fine it sounds all good.
well tomoz is THE day i find out what happens next and if i will ever get my onewish, im nervous, scared, excited, worried but happy its finally here.
i just hope they dont mess me around like last time i thort it was the day turned out my specialist i was ment to see wasnt even in that day but yet they had made me an appointment to see her, so ended up seeing someone who cudnt make any decisions and just took info off me about what had been going on then sed al pass it on and make you another appointment to see her in 3months i was so upset and annoyed that they had done that and id built all my hopes up for nothing and then she was saying it was gonna take 3months for her to read my notes i sed its not happening no way am i waiting that long for that so in the end she agreed to send me away with my last month of clomid (6th) and bring me bk in 5 weeks to see my actual specialist seen as i have no memory of meeting her at any of my appointments why am i under her to see a different person everytime iv gone, (this is at bolton hospital in uk if anyone was wondering) so here we are you can see why i got so many mixed emotions.
o yeah iv also started reflexology once a week every wednesday to try and help i had it done last wed and its already helped me with my IBS not what i went for but she sed she would try help it anyway, i also received my concive plus yestaday so we will see if it works first time this month and iv been having rasberry leaf tea one everyday i got some opks coz i dont want to mess up with the tea but i mite just stop end of this week incase anyway. x


----------



## 4magpies

Hey sorry to hear your having a hard time. FX'd something gets sorted for you and they give you some answers.

I go to Blackburn/Burnley hospital just over the hills.

Are you from Bolton? I am in Darwen.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Oh and just noticed we have similar cycles and are on the same CD!
xxx


----------



## onewish

hey 4magpies thank you so much, i am from bolton so we not far away at all and on the same cd brillent iv never had some one one the same day (i will be staking what you do now i hope you dont mind ha ha) x x


----------



## 4magpies

onewish said:


> hey 4magpies thank you so much, i am from bolton so we not far away at all and on the same cd brillent iv never had some one one the same day (i will be staking what you do now i hope you dont mind ha ha) x x

Of course I dont mind.

So do you have one tube from an ectopic? Why did they put you on clomid? Do you have any other issues?

I have one tube as my other is blocked by scar tissue from an infection after a MC. I was wondering if they would give me clomid if we are TTC for a long time? I do ovulate but obv only from my bad ovary some months.

Sorry for all the questions.

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all xxxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Doingit4us said:


> Corgats Jess! FX that you have a happy healthy 9 months
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> AFM-AF got me last Thurs and today my recieved a call from my FS, looks like I have fibroid tumors. I'm so upset right now. I have an appt to discuss it with her on Thurs, but I just feel like what's the point. She's going to check with the other FS to see if it is effecting my fertility. I am already working with only one tube. Why can't any of this go right?!
> 
> Does any one else have them and have they successfully conceived a baby? I've googled, but I can't come up with anything conclusive. Some sites say hysterectomy is an option for treatment. I pray that will not be the case. If it gets to big I will have to have them removed. I also read where they can cause miscarriages if left untreated. Why me?
> 
> Sorry to vent. Im just frustrated.

So sorry hunni if its not one thing its another. I have 1 fibroid which they have identified as intermuscular so they dont see any reason based on where it is at that it would cause and issues. Have they told you what type yours are? Mine was all identified through a sonogram.


----------



## onewish

4magpies said:


> onewish said:
> 
> 
> hey 4magpies thank you so much, i am from bolton so we not far away at all and on the same cd brillent iv never had some one one the same day (i will be staking what you do now i hope you dont mind ha ha) x x
> 
> Of course I dont mind.
> 
> So do you have one tube from an ectopic? Why did they put you on clomid? Do you have any other issues?
> 
> I have one tube as my other is blocked by scar tissue from an infection after a MC. I was wondering if they would give me clomid if we are TTC for a long time? I do ovulate but obv only from my bad ovary some months.
> 
> Sorry for all the questions.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

yes i had my my right tube removed because of ectopic i was (7weeks) in 2007 (3yrs 4month ago ) seems so much longer, then i didnt see someone till 2009 then after lots of tests finally begining of this year they sed i wasnt ovulating at all and put me on clomid 50mg 
now im not sure myself what they are saying is wrong to why i dont ovulate iv heard them say few things - psod and also the dreaded its just unexplained but never told me which is nice of them but this is what im gonna sort out tomoz aswell make them explain stuff.

see im not sure what they do if your already ovulating but i know they wouldnt put me on the clomid until id had a hsg (the dye to check your tubes) and they sed my other tube is ok and then put me on it coz of the risk of ending up with an eptopic in a damaged tube but thats all i know sorry

i dont mind questioned i like discussing it all, i must bore my friends im forever talking bout it and looking on the internet at more stuff lol

xx


----------



## mlyn26

Hope all ok ladies. I have decided to try this month, was 3 months since my ectopic surgery tomorrow and i am able to try again, should be ovulating in approx 7 days. Was wondering, how likely in honesty do you all think that egg from tubeless side can travel across and down remaining tube? x


----------



## onewish

mlyn26 said:


> Hope all ok ladies. I have decided to try this month, was 3 months since my ectopic surgery tomorrow and i am able to try again, should be ovulating in approx 7 days. Was wondering, how likely in honesty do you all think that egg from tubeless side can travel across and down remaining tube? x

hey, i was wondering this question today but cant decided if it can or not hope someone knows the answer. x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi ladies 
Thought id let you know we are TEAM BLUE!! again lol i must be making a footie team x


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats Shells


----------



## puppymom32

mlyn26 said:


> Hope all ok ladies. I have decided to try this month, was 3 months since my ectopic surgery tomorrow and i am able to try again, should be ovulating in approx 7 days. Was wondering, how likely in honesty do you all think that egg from tubeless side can travel across and down remaining tube? x

They say it can but I dont really believe that it happens that much. Just seems like a lot of extra work.


----------



## 4magpies

Morning girls, trying out my preseed tonight.

I ov'd from my left side last month and didnt get lucky.

I am hoping to ov from my right side this month and get very lucky indeed!!

xxx


----------



## onewish

morning everyone well im back from my appointment to decide whats next and guess what i get there surprise surprise she is not there AGAIN! I really have given up with ever seeing her, so anyway one of her people have seen me and we went through it all again from the eptopic onwards till now, i asked a few questions ie whats wrong with me can you tell me because everyone as send something different she sed i have not got psod or endrometrios again the word used is its just "unexplained" infertility i sed what about the fact im not ovulating she sed i am, so i sed but you told me i wasnt and put me on clomid aparantly that was to up my eggs because of only one tube so alot stuff has been total news to me today. it was not a nice apointment there was the doctor i was talking to, a nurse but also a guy sat in wearing in a shirt and tie making notes which really unsettled me im not sure if he was to do with the decision she was making of what to do but anyway to the good bit SHE HAS DECIDED TO PUT ME FORWARD FOR IVF! we have filled in the form and signed the dotted line she sed all she has to do is run it by my actual specialist to check its ok with her and then she will send it off and i wait to hear from them but iv no idea how long that will be so its just a waiting game now. x x hey 4magpies when you starting your opks? am i right in thinking i shud start begining of next week? x x


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: ladies how are you all hope your all well shells yay for team blue hun xxxxx


----------



## milosmum

Congratulations Shells - lovely news about your football team!

Onewish - sounds like you are making progress with your fertility specialist.

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Onewish,
Yay for moving on to ivf. Hope the wait isnt long. Sorry the Dr wasnt there how rude is that.


----------



## jessica716

Just thought i'd update, been having a few niggly pains in left side and shoulders.... Panic mode!

Rang doctors who wouldnt see me unless i was bleeding.. Rang EPU who got me in for bloods this morning... Hcg above 3000 and offered to try and scan me.....

And there was a tiny iccle blobby soon to be bean.... Not in the tube this time but in the right place!
Got a 6 week scan next week and hopefully blob will start to be more baby like and be a sticky bean!! 
FX!!


----------



## mlyn26

Phew, what a relief, congrats x


----------



## puppymom32

Thats awesome news Jessica!!!


----------



## jessica716

puppymom32 said:


> Thats awesome news Jessica!!!

Yeah, just hope its a sticky one!
Took your advice when you said about them not leaving me for another 2 weeks esp when i started havin pains... My doctors are useless though!
So went straight to epu, theyve been great about it and couldnt believe my doctors wouldnt see me!
Xx


----------



## 4magpies

Congrats Jess! Bet that is a weight off your shoulders!

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: ladies hope your all well im having a day off the gym today just chilling i have got strong o pain today had it a bit yesterday yay jess glad hunnie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jessica716

4magpies said:


> Congrats Jess! Bet that is a weight off your shoulders!
> 
> xxx

Definatley!! got another scan next friday and they've said by then there is the possibility the little blobby might be developed enough to detect a heartbeat... :baby:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi everyone!!!

wicked new Jessica!!

Onewish thats great they have put you foward for ivf!

thanks everyone for your well wishes.... my boys are so made up there getting another brother, my oldest said to me from the start it was a boy and he was right! everyone else thought a girl.... trouble is now my hubby is getting greedy and wants to put the er 'snip' off - he wanted a girl bless him no girls down his family! a healthy baby is all that matters! im very lucky xxx


----------



## puppymom32

jessica716 said:


> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> Thats awesome news Jessica!!!
> 
> Yeah, just hope its a sticky one!
> Took your advice when you said about them not leaving me for another 2 weeks esp when i started havin pains... My doctors are useless though!
> So went straight to epu, theyve been great about it and couldnt believe my doctors wouldnt see me!
> XxClick to expand...

Trust me I know you have to stay on them. I really cant believe they wouldnt be a little more proactive with your history. So glad the EPU was much more concerned.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hello ladies,

Thought I'd drop by. Sorry I haven't been on much since the miscarriage - have been lurking but just didn't feel like joining in :(

Congrats Jessica - thats one speedy BFP - well done.

Lovely news shell's - a boy :happydance:

Milos - how you getting on chasing that eggy - hope to see a bfp from you soon hun.

Amy - good to see you're still being positive :thumbup:

Mlyn - Good luck for your first month trying after your ectopic - fingers crossed you catch the egg this month.

In terms of me... I'm coming up to 3 weeks since I had the medical management of my missed miscarriage. Took a pregnancy test the other day which still had a very faint line - like the ones you get around 8dpo. Am hoping by monday the tests show negative, otherwise I have to go back to EPU to be rescanned to check for retained product. But I have a feeling all has come away and my spotting now is so much lighter. Should be colourless very soon methinks. I also had a +OPK for 3 days from Sunday through to Tuesday so wondering whether I'm ovulating? First + test came on CD14 (from the first day of bleeding of the miscarriage). As of today I have enlarged and sore boobs (they usually kick in right after the egg has popped. Strangely though I don't have major OV pain - just slight niggles but on both sides. Usually when its my tubeless right side I have dull aching from OV to AF - whereas I get no pain from my tube left side so I'm thinking I've missed the boat this month.

Didn't want to try this soon anyway - want to wait to af comes back so I know where we are with dates as don't want to go through stressing about scans not showing progress then casting doubt on my dates etc...

Life can be mean - as all you ladies have experienced. For me an ectopic in May followed by a blighted ovum in September is just about the worst luck I have ever had in my life. At least I know my left tube is working ok. And have to think surely next time I get pregnant it will all be ok? I'm not sure I'll hold my breath! 

Another thing I won't do next time is waste loads of money doing test after test every day to make sure lines getting darker. With the blighted ovum all was on track, normal doubling HCG levels, at early scan I had the gestational sac and was positive all would be ok, only to go back at 6+2 will still an empty sac...! Oh well. I feel as if I've moved on. Just have to get back onto the TTC bandwagon and hope I am blessed with a healthy BFP before Xmas. The baby I lost through ectopic would have been due on 22.12.10 - so I hope I have a lovely BFP to celebrate.

I'm off to Centre Parcs again on Monday till Friday and then home for a week and then off to the Algarve on the Saturday for a few days. Felt I needed some time out as I haven't been able to tell work about the MC so had to go straight back after the medical management on the Sunday.

Sorry for droning on ladies.

Good to catch up and I'll stop by more often for regular updates.

Love to all, Lucy x


----------



## jessica716

Cupcake...

Left tubes are the better ones in my opinion!! My right one was my ectopic and my left has been fine for me.

Thank you for the congrats and i really hope you get your :bfp: for Christmas!

Enjoy your break...you deserve it :hugs: xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks Lucy Hugs to u hope u dont have to go back to the EPU and your body is taking care of everything without any more help.


----------



## katstar

jessica716 said:


> Cupcake...
> 
> Left tubes are the better ones in my opinion!! My right one was my ectopic and my left has been fine for me.
> 
> Thank you for the congrats and i really hope you get your :bfp: for Christmas!
> 
> Enjoy your break...you deserve it :hugs: xxx

I agree. My left tube has been doing a great job. Glad your recovering ok and i do pray you do get a bfp before xmas. That would be lovely for you. :hugs: xx

Congrats jess. :happydance: Bet your loads more relaxed now. xx


----------



## jessica716

katstar said:


> jessica716 said:
> 
> 
> Cupcake...
> 
> Left tubes are the better ones in my opinion!! My right one was my ectopic and my left has been fine for me.
> 
> Thank you for the congrats and i really hope you get your :bfp: for Christmas!
> 
> Enjoy your break...you deserve it :hugs: xxx
> 
> I agree. My left tube has been doing a great job. Glad your recovering ok and i do pray you do get a bfp before xmas. That would be lovely for you. :hugs: xx
> 
> Congrats jess. :happydance: Bet your loads more relaxed now. xxClick to expand...

Definatly more relaxed in regards to the little niggly pains and knowing now its not an ectopic again.... Its in the right place which is a start... :thumbup:

Next step is hopefully seeing a yolk sac and even a HB when i go next week... Once i get a HB i'll stop worrying about everything, as the mc rate drops drastically once thats detected... FX for a nice HB soon!! :happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

My left tube is the broken one... :(

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: ladies how are you all weekend again whooppp these weekends are coming fast well done another opk and its a bit fainter than yesterdays xxxxxx


----------



## Olivia2

Just wanted to say hi to all you wonderful ladies.

I haven't been on in ages. My computer apparently needs re-formatting or something and I'll loose all my stuff on it so I haven't got it done yet. 

jessica716 congrats on your BFP and bubz making it to the right spot woohoo.

Shell wonderful news on expecting a son. Yeah. Bless your DH. 

My left tube or my lucky left did the trick for me too. I have read somewhere that right sided ectopics are more common. I ovulate more on my right side. 

10days until I have my 12week scan and then hopefully I can relax a little more. 11+2 now. Yesterday at work I tried to listen to bubs HR with the doppler and couldn't hear it. I guess its to early well I hope so anyway. I know they can pick it up before then but I couldn't. 

I'm thinking of you all and praying those who haven't got BFPs again soon will.


----------



## Olivia2

Just wanted to say hi to all you wonderful ladies.

I haven't been on in ages. My computer apparently needs re-formatting or something and I'll loose all my stuff on it so I haven't got it done yet. 

jessica716 congrats on your BFP and bubz making it to the right spot woohoo.

Shell wonderful news on expecting a son. Yeah. Bless your DH. 

My left tube or my lucky left did the trick for me too. I have read somewhere that right sided ectopics are more common. I ovulate more on my right side. 

10days until I have my 12week scan and then hopefully I can relax a little more. 11+2 now. Yesterday at work I tried to listen to bubs HR with the doppler and couldn't hear it. I guess its to early well I hope so anyway. I know they can pick it up before then but I couldn't. 

I'm thinking of you all and praying those who haven't got BFPs again soon will.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies hope your all enjoying the weekend i think i have o today my opk this morning is very very dark and my temps are 36.4 i will pop a pic on later when i get back from shopping xxxxxxx


----------



## 4magpies

Ooooh yey for O caz! I am still waiting.... my chart has been a bit crazy these last 2 days but thats because I have been asleep with my mouth open I think. :haha:

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw hope you o soon hun i hate the wait me i will be 1 dpo tomorrow whooppp xxxx


----------



## milosmum

4magpies said:


> My left tube is the broken one... :(
> 
> xxx

Join the club magpies - my left one is gone!!! Going to have to rely on the right one now lets hope right is lucky for us xxx


----------



## milosmum

Congratulations Olivia sound like everything is going really well! Wouldn't worry about not finding the heartbeat with your doppler, babies seem to be really difficult to find! I scanned my friend when she was pregnant and couldn't find a thing until I realised all I was seeing was a great big baby head - once I got round that I found feet and hands all sorts of exciting stuff!!! Thankfully my friend was very calm about me being a useless scanner! 

xxx


----------



## mlyn26

My left tube is also gone, my right one is my good one. I got pos opk yesterday and today so fingers crossed x


----------



## Cupcake1979

Ah Olivia - we would have been bump buddies :cry: but I am sooooo pleased everything is going well for you and like the other girls says don't worry about the dopplers! Have heard so many scary stories, when the baby is perfectly alright. I think when I get my much awaited BFP, I'll steer clear of them totally.

Yay myln and Caz good luck catching eggy - get lots of BD in girls!! 

I checked this morning with a pregnancy test to see what my levels are doing - no line - I have a BFN and for once I'm so happy about it!!! Means I am clear after the miscarriage and don't need a D&C - yahoooooooooo!!.

I've also had right hand side pain now at least 4 days and a + OPK for 3 days since a week ago so am assuming I've OV from my tubeless side either on Tuesday or Wednesday - which means with a LP of around 14/16 days I should expect my AF to show up between 4-6th October. Then let the games begin and hopefully a left sided ovulation too :) Will have to reset my CBFM too!

Oh by the way have just started a course of reflexology which is supposed to be really good for conception/pregnancy. Has anyone else ever tried it?

Roll on a nice sticky early NOV BFP from my October cycle.

Hugs to all,

Lucy x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all im doing a nice sunday roast again and were having cake and custard for afters starving think i am 1 dpo today xxxxxxxx


----------



## dlou

Hey ladies
Sorry for intruding, but I was wondering if I could join you?
I found out two weeks ago I was pregnant, but started bleeding straight away so was going to the EPU. My hcg was going up but they couldn't see anything on the first scan apart from blood in my right tube. They re-scanned me four days later on friday just gone and confirmed a ruptured ectopic in my right tube.

I've lost the tube and I'm home now just trying to get my head around this. I was happy to find this group as I figured all hope of me having a successful pregnancy was lost.

I don't have any children and I never thought for a second that at the age of 25 I'd be facing fertility issues.

Really could use some support or advise as to how you got through this.

Thank you ladies

x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxx


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: girls, been MIA as we changed internet providers (what a nightmare!) Welcome to the newbies :flower:
Just thought I'd add I lost my left tube aswell 4Magpies, Myln and Milosmum so righty did the trick for me! Good luck x


----------



## puppymom32

dlou said:


> Hey ladies
> Sorry for intruding, but I was wondering if I could join you?
> I found out two weeks ago I was pregnant, but started bleeding straight away so was going to the EPU. My hcg was going up but they couldn't see anything on the first scan apart from blood in my right tube. They re-scanned me four days later on friday just gone and confirmed a ruptured ectopic in my right tube.
> 
> I've lost the tube and I'm home now just trying to get my head around this. I was happy to find this group as I figured all hope of me having a successful pregnancy was lost.
> 
> I don't have any children and I never thought for a second that at the age of 25 I'd be facing fertility issues.
> 
> Really could use some support or advise as to how you got through this.
> 
> Thank you ladies
> 
> x

Welcome hunni so sorry for your loss. This is definetly a wonderful place with an amazing group of women. :hugs:


----------



## jessica716

dlou said:


> Hey ladies
> Sorry for intruding, but I was wondering if I could join you?
> I found out two weeks ago I was pregnant, but started bleeding straight away so was going to the EPU. My hcg was going up but they couldn't see anything on the first scan apart from blood in my right tube. They re-scanned me four days later on friday just gone and confirmed a ruptured ectopic in my right tube.
> 
> I've lost the tube and I'm home now just trying to get my head around this. I was happy to find this group as I figured all hope of me having a successful pregnancy was lost.
> 
> I don't have any children and I never thought for a second that at the age of 25 I'd be facing fertility issues.
> 
> Really could use some support or advise as to how you got through this.
> 
> Thank you ladies
> 
> x

I'm only 23 and i lost my tube 2 months ago, currently pregnant with a new little bean just over 5 weeks gone and this one is in the right place...

So i say don't worry about it until you have to, for all you know everything will be perfect next time, and you'll appriciate it more when it happens and all goes to plan!! :thumbup:

xx


----------



## dlou

jessica716 said:


> I'm only 23 and i lost my tube 2 months ago, currently pregnant with a new little bean just over 5 weeks gone and this one is in the right place...
> 
> So i say don't worry about it until you have to, for all you know everything will be perfect next time, and you'll appriciate it more when it happens and all goes to plan!! :thumbup:
> 
> xx

Jessica!

Thank you so much for sharing your story with me, that has put a much needed smile on my face!

I don't know anyone in my age group who has gone through this, it's nice to find that I'm not alone and that you are now pregnant again! Congratulations!

Did they give you any idea as to what had caused your ectopic?

They're putting mine down to bad luck, couldn't see any scarring on the tube and my left one looks fine.

Happy and Healthy 9 months to you!

xx


----------



## jessica716

dlou said:


> jessica716 said:
> 
> 
> I'm only 23 and i lost my tube 2 months ago, currently pregnant with a new little bean just over 5 weeks gone and this one is in the right place...
> 
> So i say don't worry about it until you have to, for all you know everything will be perfect next time, and you'll appriciate it more when it happens and all goes to plan!! :thumbup:
> 
> xx
> 
> Jessica!
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing your story with me, that has put a much needed smile on my face!
> 
> I don't know anyone in my age group who has gone through this, it's nice to find that I'm not alone and that you are now pregnant again! Congratulations!
> 
> Did they give you any idea as to what had caused your ectopic?
> 
> They're putting mine down to bad luck, couldn't see any scarring on the tube and my left one looks fine.
> 
> Happy and Healthy 9 months to you!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

They believe mine was due to being on the implant but also the progesterone only pill at the same time, i had bleeding and mood swings on the implant and they tried to 'level it out' by putting more progesterone in me!!

Apparently large amounts of progesterone can lead to a very very slight increase in ectopic pregnancy and i shouldnt have been put on both of them if they didn't agree with me on a seperate basis anyhow.
But it may have just been bad luck!! Who knows? :shrug:

I had a 5 week scan to check baby was in the right place last week as i was panicking due to mild cramps but my scan came back showing a little blob in the right place, just got to go back this friday to see how the blob is developing!!

So far so good and i'm sure you'll be the same!!

The more you worry the more you'll notice the little niggly pains that don't warrent worrying about!!

Just make the most of it when it happens and in the mean time focus on getting yourself back in tip-top shape for when you get that :bfp:

Sending love and cuddles :hugs: xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Hi dlou, glad you found this group. I was also only 23 when I lost my left tube almost a year ago. I had methotrexate which failed and the tube had to be removed as it ruptured. I had to wait 3 months before TTC again as the methotrexate needed to be completely out of my system. We began trying again on NYE 2009 and I got my BFP on 16th March 2010. So sorry you're going through this but please don't feel that all hope is lost. They also put my ectopic down to "bad luck" but I feel it may have had something to do with me being on the progesterone only pill up until 5 weeks before falling pregnant. Good luck x


----------



## dlou

KimmyB said:


> Hi dlou, glad you found this group. I was also only 23 when I lost my left tube almost a year ago. I had methotrexate which failed and the tube had to be removed as it ruptured. I had to wait 3 months before TTC again as the methotrexate needed to be completely out of my system. We began trying again on NYE 2009 and I got my BFP on 16th March 2010. So sorry you're going through this but please don't feel that all hope is lost. They also put my ectopic down to "bad luck" but I feel it may have had something to do with me being on the progesterone only pill up until 5 weeks before falling pregnant. Good luck x

Thank you so much KimmyB for sharing your story!

You ladies are the best and I'm already feeling lots more positive than I was a few days ago :thumbup:

Thank you!!!

I guess we're going to wait until the new year, just to be safe. New year, new start :)

xx


----------



## Olivia2

Welcome dlou pleased to see you found this group.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all carnt wait for Tuesday to see my fs whooppppp welcome newbies xxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Good luck at the FS Caz!!!


----------



## milosmum

Welcome dlou - really sorry to hear abot your loss but I hope you are feeling comfortable and not too sore from your surgery. I had an ectopic 6 months ago and now starting to TTC again and the stories of pregnancies from the ladies on here always give me PMA!

Caz - I hope all goes well with the FS xxx


----------



## jessica716

Afternoon All!!

I'm not sure if i'm excited or scared for this fridays scan, not feeling as pregnant as i was last week although still get the odd twinge and sore boobs but the nausea is gone...Just wish the tiredness would!! haha :sleep:

Hope thats not a bad sign, Hoping that the scan this friday will show a heartbeat but may still be a little early...FX though!!

How are you ladys all doin today?? :flower: xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies not long now til tue carnt wait xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxx


----------



## mlyn26

Hope tomorrow goes well Jess.

Caz, roll on tuesday 

x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies its the weekend again whooppppp well the weather is ai rain here got soaked going to school with my lad xxxxxxxx


----------



## jessica716

mlyn26 said:


> Hope tomorrow goes well Jess.
> 
> Caz, roll on tuesday
> 
> x

Iccle bean is cr 5mm, and saw a lovely little heartbeat! Next scan is my normal 10-12 week datin scan....seems so far away! Xxx


----------



## katstar

hi caz. Weather is poo aint it. I don't think it could rain any harder. Yuk.

Jess thats fab news! :happydance: happy, healthy 7 months ahead me thinks ;) xx


----------



## puppymom32

hey all. 

Caz not much longer now!!!

Jess that is awesome news so happy for you!!

Hope everyone else is well. So glad it is finally the weekend.


----------



## caz & bob

jess that is great news hunnie whoooppp i no amy not long carnt wait xxxxxxxx


----------



## jessica716

i also got told ive got a 3cm cyst on my ovary, anyone else had issues with these?? Will it harm bean?? Xx


----------



## puppymom32

I've never had them but have heard of people who have they do cause pain and may cause a bleed later down the road so dont freak out if u get a small bleed but from everything I have heard it wont affect bubs.


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck for your appt Caz!
Great news Jessica! I had a cyst right at the beginning of this pregnancy (corpus luteum cyst) it had disappeared by my 12 week scan and whilst I did have some slight discomfort from it early on I never felt it "pop", midwife said they're completely normal until the placenta takes over x


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hello ladies back from my break at centre parcs so I thought I'd check in, although not much of a break sharing it with my SIL's 2 toddlers (1yr old and 2.5yr old)!

Jessica - congrats on the scan - that is such lovely news! I'm really pleased for you! Don't worry about the cyst - I have had those both times (corpus luteum) and both times they have caused a nagging pain which made me think second time round it was another ectopic - it wasn't though as the bean had made it to the womb. I'll ignore all pains next time I get a BFP so to avoid an overnight stay on the gynae ward at my local hospital given my past pregnancy history.

Caz good luck at the FS on Tuesday - want to hear all about it.

How you doing Milos? Have you ovulated yet? TWW? I'm crossing everything for you this month :hugs:

AFM, i'm waiting for my AF to return after the miscarriage... been having a few odd pains... womb area really sensitive (dog jumped on abdomen yesterday and I shot up in pain!) and also you know when you badly need to pee and your bladder feels stretched inside... after you've been you feel a little tender inside... Strange feeling not sure I've had it before... hope its not anything to worry about. I'm assuming I ovulated about 12/11 days ago and I usually have a LP of around 14/16days so have a good few days to go but hope it comes around soon to put me out of my misery!! Lol. Officially CD28 today since the bleeding started for the miscarriage.

Also started on a course of reflexology. Had 3 sessions now which leave me totally exhausted. I'm sleeping better though and generally feel more positive about things. Has anyone else tried this?

Love to all,

Lucy x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all chilling today watching the rugby and pain today in my left side like o pin done a opk and it was light so dont no what it can be xxxxxxxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hey everyone!!!

thought id pop on and say hi!! 

hope everyones well xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxx


----------



## milosmum

Wow Shells I can't believe you are 18 weeks already!! That has flown by - hope you and bump are feeling well xxx

Cupcake - I don't think I have oved yet - OPKs were blank - now a very faint line but could be couple more days til I ovulate if my cycle is as long as it was last month! Dh is just going to have to keep DTD whenever he is made to xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

milosmum said:


> Wow Shells I can't believe you are 18 weeks already!! That has flown by - hope you and bump are feeling well xxx
> 
> Cupcake - I don't think I have oved yet - OPKs were blank - now a very faint line but could be couple more days til I ovulate if my cycle is as long as it was last month! Dh is just going to have to keep DTD whenever he is made to xxx

Lol everyone says its flown for me its dragged prob because with my last pregnancy our little Lucas we lost and this one ive now done a full term pregnancy and i have been pregnant almost a year lol.... however i shouldnt complain cuse all is looking well this time! have my detailed scan next tuesday (12th) but my 16 weeks scan showed no worries he looks fine and well fingers crossed it continues that way:happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies fs tomorrow whooopppp xxxxxxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

You go Milos!!! Hope your OH doesn't get too worn out lol :) Lots of babydust for you.

Way to go shells - good luck for the scan next week

Caz - how you getting on? Did you have your appointment with the FS yet?

AFM - I got AF yesterday afternoon - Yahooooooooooooooooooo! Light flow but red blood early evening... Do I call today CD1 or count it as yesterday?? Hopefully only another 10 days till I hit my fertile period and the games can begin ;) :happydance:


----------



## puppymom32

Good Luck Cupcake I would count today as CD1 if it was the evening when it started just to be sure. 

Shell's glad all is well

Caz did u test hun???

Good luck milosmum hope u caught the eggy!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies when the fs today hes sending me to a man called mr fox for him to help my with the 2 losses i have had so he will hopefully get to the bottom of this and when i have seen him we have to go back to the fs no amy not tested might do friday xxxxxxxxx


----------



## milosmum

Shells so glad your scans are going well - we want to hear all about the one next week too.

Think I missed the eggy this month due to working all weekend and I think I ovulated on Sunday but we didn't get a chance to BD til Monday! Oh well roll on next monthh xxx


----------



## Olivia2

milosmum its often that one you think you missed that you catch. FX for a BFP in 2weeks or there abouts.

caz & bob hope this Mr Fox can help you and your next BFP is super sticky and close by.

Cupcake hope you catch that egg in another week/plus time. I have everything crossed for you.

Shells have fun seeing your bubba at your next scan. I'm sure everything will be perfect.

puppymom and everyone else :flower: hello. Thinking of you girls and hoping every day you get your BFPs soon or those that need IVF it all happens soon for you.

I had my NT scan. Thickness was 1.7mm so within the normal and apparently bub is looking fabulous and we are sure we are expecting a little princess Ava Analise. Bub was at 12wks5days so maybe Ava will grow boy bits but we are confident we are expecting a little lady. Completely over the moon but it wouldn't matter what bub was. Pink or blue will do. 13weeks today. I'm still having alot of pain probably from the adhesions but as long as bub is happy in there then I can deal with that.


----------



## KimmyB

That is great news Olivia - and what a beautiful name for your little princess :cloud9:
:hi: to everyone else and good luck for this month!


----------



## puppymom32

Olivia,
That is awesome news!!! So excited for you Happy 13 weeks.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## sunshine123

hi there, new to this side, was just getting used to first trimester :(
hopefully you can help me out with a quick question...
i have recently had an ectopic pregnancy and my left tube removed, me and hubby would love to try as soon as we can again, but im unsure as to how long i have to wait...are we ok to try as soon as i feel weel enough physically and emotionally, or is there a time limit we should wait xx
hope you can help 

thanks xxxx


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry for your loss Sunshine. Big Hugs. With each ectopic I had the dr told me to wait 3 months. Mainly so my body could heal after having surgery unlike a normal MC and most say you can try right away with an ectopic your body has been through a lot so they say it is best to wait until you are healed.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all af got me new cycle and that means i can have a little drink tonight whooppp xxxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry caz.. I'll be having a few drinks tonight too. Happy weekend.


----------



## caz & bob

i no i love the weekends ha think we deserve it hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## katstar

i want a drink lol :)

Hope you enjoyed your drink amy and caz. sorry af got you caz. 

I am going to my sisters for her birthday today and there will be pizza and beer. I will just be having the pizza.

Sunshine - I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:
Same as what puppymom said, i was advised to wait 3 months. It was hard to think oh my god i can't wait three months but it does fly and its so much better for your body.

xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:ladies xxxx


----------



## mlyn26

AF here for me too : ( x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies af should be gone tomorrow i hope doing a sunday roast today again starving ice cream for afters xxxxxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

So excited just found out we got selected for the IVF Scholarship!!!


----------



## KimmyB

Amy that is so brilliant!! I am over the moon for you! How does it work then?x


----------



## jessica716

wwwoooooooop so happy for you :happydance:



puppymom32 said:


> So excited just found out we got selected for the IVF Scholarship!!!


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks Ladies

Not really sure what happens next. Have to give the lady a call today to discuss more. I know that we have to 1. Meet our fundraising goal for the charity of $3000.00 and then they will match us with a donating clinic. Just in viewing their boards that has taken anywhere from 3 months to a year. So could still be a long process but at least now I know it will happen.


----------



## KimmyB

Sounds great Amy, and I for one will help in any way I can. Have you any fundraising ideas yet hun?


----------



## puppymom32

A few we have two venues that have offered us their place one a bowling alley and the other a bar. We were thinking of having a Karoke contest at the bar and a silent auction and raffle at both the bowling alley and the bar. The alley will donate part of the profits to us.


----------



## KimmyB

Well if you decide to do anything where we can sponsor you then let us know xx


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks babes I will definetly let you know.


----------



## milosmum

Great news puppymom - sounds like you are the right road for the IVF now xxx

Olivia congratulations on your scan! Sounds like bubs is perfect xxx

Caz really hope the FS can get things sorted out for you soon xxx

AFM still not sure what my cycle is up to, think AF is due saturday but could be anytime in the following week if my last cycle is anything to go by. Absolutely no preg symtpoms at all so fairly certain I am onto the next cycle whenever AF shows up!
xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Hope AF stays away milosmum


----------



## jessica716

Had a nightmare with my doctors again who won't refer me to a midwife until i'm past 11 weeks and won't even see me in the mean time.

Rang direct 2 midwives today, theyre making a complaint in regards to my doctors as they arent happy with the way they handled the ectopic or this pregnancy.

Said the midwife will get in touch in the next week and have my first meeting with her and then get booked in for my 12 week scan... can't wait feels like ages ago since my 6.1 scan!! :dohh:


----------



## puppymom32

Good for you Jess that is rediculous that the dr wouldnt be more helpful.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi Ladies,

I'm a fellow one-tuber having suffered a ruptured ectopic in March. My DH and I have been trying again since May and last night i tested cos my AF hadn't arrived and I got a :bfp: (4 to be exact, 3 internets dips and a clear blue digital). :happydance: 

I am so happy, but terrified that something will go wrong again. Really trying not to stress, but the EPU won't scan me for another two weeks - i'll be nearly 7 weeks by then. Just freaking out!!! 

:hug: & :dust: to you all.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all well just got back from the gym and i am now chilling with a nice cup off tea waiting for school time aw congrats hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats Glasgow!!! That is awesome. Will that check your levels just to help give u more reassurance..


----------



## katstar

Amy!! wow weeee!! what great news. I am sooo happy for you. Its great the ball is finally rolling for you. As kimmy said, if you need donations/sponsorship let us know. Wow keeps us updated. :happydance:

Glasgowgal!! congrats hun. :) thats great news. Are you going to get bloods/levels done? xx


----------



## Olivia2

puppymom32 that is fabulous news. I am so pleased something so fantastic has happened to you and DH. You deserve it so so much. One step closer :happydance::happydance::happydance:

GlasgowGal big CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP :flower:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Hey Caz hows it going??


----------



## caz & bob

ok hun ty how are you glad your geting things sorted xxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks me to!!!


----------



## onewish

hello everyone!!!
puppymom32 glad things are moving for you thats great news!
thort id pop and have a quick chat well my siggy says im on day 1 of next cycle but as of yet it has still to show, i dont feel like it is gonna do iv got a funny feeling my body gonna try and play a trick on me this month but for a change im ready and not being fooled to think im pregnant, i did do a test 3 days ago on tuesday (cd28) and it was bfn so just gonna ride it out. still waiting for letter for us to go see the ivf ppl to find out what next but iv no idea how long that gonna be so we have decided to go ahead with our wedding (lets hope im not woddling down the isle ha ha) x x


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks onewish sorry but I definetly hope u are woddling down the aisle.


----------



## onewish

puppymom32 said:


> Thanks onewish sorry but I definetly hope u are woddling down the aisle.

as much as i say it i really wouldnt mind id work around it im secretly hoping it does happen lol x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies im going seeing mr fox on the 18th nov at 9.00 am carnt wait xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mlyn26

Amy, yes let us know if how we can sponsor you too.

Congrats glasgowgal x


----------



## mlyn26

Hope everyone else is well.
AFM - AF got me last sunday following 1st month trying after ectopic in June, roll on the next cycle. It has now been 2 years since we began TTC. : (
X


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks mlyn FXX for this cycle.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies!
Sorry not been around for ages. Been having a bad few wks and working a ton of hours in work as money is very tight at the moment.
Well i am struggling with my diet the past 2wks as i have felt so down but i have to get my bmi below 30 or we cnt go on the waiting list so have to find my wilpower again.

Anyway enough about my tales of woe... lol

Amy!! i am soooo pleased for you! we could end up being bump buddies if we both have IVF next year!! so happy to read your news.

Caz, cupcake and all the other girls, hope ur all doing well xxx


----------



## puppymom32

I hope so Sarah that would be awesome.


----------



## jessica716

hey ladies, thought i would check in and see how you're all doing!

Been a bit poorly past 2 days got a tummy bug and generally just feel a bit rubbish.

Keep having the weirdest dreams and really starting to worry about bean at the moment, that 6 week scan seems so long ago and not got another scan until 13 weeks i can't help but worry somethings gone wrong and i just don't know :shrug:

Really need to try and stop worrying, rang a few places about getting an early scan but i'd have to wait until payday at end of month and by then its only 2 weeks until my proper one anyhow.

Thought about maybe buying a doppler to put my mind at rest a bit but i'm not sure if this would make it worse...

Any suggestions ladies?? xxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## KimmyB

Sorry you're feeling rubbish Jessica. I'd recommend getting a doppler. I know some people don't agree with them as they can increase the worry if you can't find the HB straight away. I never had this problem though and always found it within 5mins. Go for it I say! I bought the Angelsounds doppler from amazon, think it was about £30.


----------



## jessica716

KimmyB said:


> Sorry you're feeling rubbish Jessica. I'd recommend getting a doppler. I know some people don't agree with them as they can increase the worry if you can't find the HB straight away. I never had this problem though and always found it within 5mins. Go for it I say! I bought the Angelsounds doppler from amazon, think it was about £30.


How soon did you get beans hb? xx


----------



## KimmyB

I'm just trying to remember...I think it must have been around 12 weeks to be honest. Which doesn't help very much does it?! i do know how hard the wait is between scans. I had my last early scan at 7 weeks then had to wait til 12. I also considered paying for a private one but didn't in the end. I hope the next few weeks fly by for you.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies sarah hope you get the weight off hun xxx


----------



## mlyn26

I wouldnt get the doppler just yet as might worry you more if you can't find the hb. Could you afford a private scan? If so, go for that i say to put your mind at ease xx


----------



## katstar

jessica716 said:


> KimmyB said:
> 
> 
> Sorry you're feeling rubbish Jessica. I'd recommend getting a doppler. I know some people don't agree with them as they can increase the worry if you can't find the HB straight away. I never had this problem though and always found it within 5mins. Go for it I say! I bought the Angelsounds doppler from amazon, think it was about £30.
> 
> 
> How soon did you get beans hb? xxClick to expand...

I did not get bubs hb till 15 weeks. Got a doppler at 13 weeks but i managed to stay sane for the two weeks of not finding the hb as i knew it may have been too early. 
I would say 9 weeks is defo too early. Unfortunately your next reassurance will be the 12/13 week scan. I remember feeling exactly the same as you. felt like, that after everything i had been through, that no way would this pregnancy be ok and kept thinking something was wrong and doubting that everything was in fact fine. from loosing ms and sore boobs up to the 12/13 weeks scan was my worse worry point so your not alone in what you are feeling. I am sure everything is ok. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all its horrible and cold here xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mlyn26

Frrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezin here, brrrr


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all day off the gym today so paining my mils house for them xxx


----------



## jessica716

mlyn26 said:


> I wouldnt get the doppler just yet as might worry you more if you can't find the hb. Could you afford a private scan? If so, go for that i say to put your mind at ease xx

I have ordered the doppler but not planning to use it until get to at least 11 weeks.

Also booked in for an early scan monday, worried about everything at the moment as everything at work has gone wrong and theyre screwing me over pretty much so thought the scan might be something to lessen the stress and hopefully cheer me up xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Good idea Jessica. Like I said, everyone's opinion of using doppler early is different so just keep in mind that just because you can't find it the first time doesn't mean something is wrong. could just be bean moving around too much (they still have loads of room at 12 weeks) then again you may be lucky like me and find it at 12 weeks, everyone is different. I think the scan is a great idea, good luck hun x


----------



## puppymom32

I agree Jessica scan this coming Mon sounds like a good plan. Will definetly help keep you from going crazy!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Hey Caz you should be ovulating soon if not already right????


----------



## caz & bob

i no hun i did a opk its geting there hun so were just bdin for a good 5 days xxx


----------



## Olivia2

Jessica I heard my bubs heartbeat for the first time with the doppler at 13+1. I did try before then. I am tossing up weather to buy one myself. I work as a midwife so have plenty of access to them at work which is where I have been hearing it. At home I am still very anxious mainly because I felt bub move very early on (just shy of 11weeks) felt her until 13.5weeks and basically nothing since. I'm now 15weeks. I know in reality bub is still small and probably in a positin now that means I can't feel it but talk about freaking me out. Thats why I am considering getting my own doppler but for a good one they are expensive (I dont want a cheap ebay one) I did hear bubs HB 6days ago and work again today so will be listening again.


----------



## puppymom32

Wow Olivia cant believe you are already 15 weeks that is awesome!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxx


----------



## milosmum

hey ladies how are we all doing???

I have been on hols for a week so just checking back in to catch up with the gossip. Cant believe kimmy and kat are 34/35 weeks and olivia is 15 weeks too! This is all flying by!!!

Love to all xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all im having a sunday roast today whoopp couldn't eat one last week with the hangover xxxx


----------



## littleblonde

hi all . I really hope its ok i post here and im not being insensitive. Im after some advise. 2 years ago i had a scan which showed i have pcos and what looked like fluid in my tube. So i was sent for a lap and dye. The lap showed i did have pcos and both my tubes where blocked. She even talked of removing my tubes. In the end it was decided i would go on the ivf waiting list. I was told if i conceieved it would be ectopic and to get an early scan. While waiting for ivf 6 months later i did conceieve. Had an early scan and now mummy to my daughter. Lfss than 8 months later i had a shock thursday and am pregnant again. I still have a chance of 1 of my tubes being blocked. Im away at the moment so cant see my doctor till i am 6 weeks. Im 5 weeks now. Any of you that have had ectopics could you tell me what to look out for. I hope its ok that i have asked. I am getting some cramps and pain and have back neck shoulder ache. But i do carry my daughter around ect. Thanks for reading x


----------



## jessica716

littleblonde said:


> hi all . I really hope its ok i post here and im not being insensitive. Im after some advise. 2 years ago i had a scan which showed i have pcos and what looked like fluid in my tube. So i was sent for a lap and dye. The lap showed i did have pcos and both my tubes where blocked. She even talked of removing my tubes. In the end it was decided i would go on the ivf waiting list. I was told if i conceieved it would be ectopic and to get an early scan. While waiting for ivf 6 months later i did conceieve. Had an early scan and now mummy to my daughter. Lfss than 8 months later i had a shock thursday and am pregnant again. I still have a chance of 1 of my tubes being blocked. Im away at the moment so cant see my doctor till i am 6 weeks. Im 5 weeks now. Any of you that have had ectopics could you tell me what to look out for. I hope its ok that i have asked. I am getting some cramps and pain and have back neck shoulder ache. But i do carry my daughter around ect. Thanks for reading x

To be honest with my ectopic i had no pain and the bleeding only started at 10 weeks, at that point it was severe cramps but only about once a day and i didnt have any shoulder pain...

Yet in this pregnancy i've had that many pains its untrue, i even had shoulder pain which i never had with my ectopic but this one is defo in right place!!

Hope everything works out ok :hugs:


----------



## littleblonde

jessica716 said:


> littleblonde said:
> 
> 
> hi all . I really hope its ok i post here and im not being insensitive. Im after some advise. 2 years ago i had a scan which showed i have pcos and what looked like fluid in my tube. So i was sent for a lap and dye. The lap showed i did have pcos and both my tubes where blocked. She even talked of removing my tubes. In the end it was decided i would go on the ivf waiting list. I was told if i conceieved it would be ectopic and to get an early scan. While waiting for ivf 6 months later i did conceieve. Had an early scan and now mummy to my daughter. Lfss than 8 months later i had a shock thursday and am pregnant again. I still have a chance of 1 of my tubes being blocked. Im away at the moment so cant see my doctor till i am 6 weeks. Im 5 weeks now. Any of you that have had ectopics could you tell me what to look out for. I hope its ok that i have asked. I am getting some cramps and pain and have back neck shoulder ache. But i do carry my daughter around ect. Thanks for reading x
> 
> To be honest with my ectopic i had no pain and the bleeding only started at 10 weeks, at that point it was severe cramps but only about once a day and i didnt have any shoulder pain...
> 
> Yet in this pregnancy i've had that many pains its untrue, i even had shoulder pain which i never had with my ectopic but this one is defo in right place!!
> 
> Hope everything works out ok :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks for your reply. Congrats to you


----------



## puppymom32

littleblonde said:


> hi all . I really hope its ok i post here and im not being insensitive. Im after some advise. 2 years ago i had a scan which showed i have pcos and what looked like fluid in my tube. So i was sent for a lap and dye. The lap showed i did have pcos and both my tubes where blocked. She even talked of removing my tubes. In the end it was decided i would go on the ivf waiting list. I was told if i conceieved it would be ectopic and to get an early scan. While waiting for ivf 6 months later i did conceieve. Had an early scan and now mummy to my daughter. Lfss than 8 months later i had a shock thursday and am pregnant again. I still have a chance of 1 of my tubes being blocked. Im away at the moment so cant see my doctor till i am 6 weeks. Im 5 weeks now. Any of you that have had ectopics could you tell me what to look out for. I hope its ok that i have asked. I am getting some cramps and pain and have back neck shoulder ache. But i do carry my daughter around ect. Thanks for reading x

Welcome hun congrats on your little one. All of my ectopics have been different but most included brown blood. The pain really didnt start until later on with most of them. I would just say if the pain gets severe then definetly go to the hospital cramping seems to be common in all pregnancies. Good Luck.


----------



## jessica716

arrrghh scan day today....super worried!


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck Jessica!


----------



## boonkie

Hey ladies - I had an ectopic pg August 2009 (after trying for one and a half years)... had to have my r/tube removed. Am now 10 weeks pregnant - had a scan at 6 weeks to make sure baby made it to the safe house and saw the little heart beat! It was amazing. Just wanted to post this good news on here for anyone who has suffered not only the loss of a baby, but also part of your body which is so precious to those who desperately want children. I had just started having bloods taken to check my fertility and then found out I was pg. It can happen so don't give up hope and go:flower:od luck to you all xx


----------



## puppymom32

Good Luck Jessica.

Thanks boonkie wishing you a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## jessica716

hey ladies...

Bean was wriggling away and even had hiccups was so lovely! 

Feel a lot better now and wont be too long before my 12 week scan.

The cyst on my left ovary has got bigger and another one there now too so explains why ive been a bit sore. Xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Thats awesome Jes!!!


----------



## milosmum

Congratulations boonkie!

Great news Jessica glad bubs is all well xxx

Welcome little Blonde - hope you ghet a scan soon to put your mind at rest about the new pregnancy but brilliant news for you to conceive number two!

AFM - I have been on hols for a week trying to forget about TTC! I missed ov day this month although we DTD around about ov day but I had no symptoms to spot and seemed to be out this month. However the day after we went on hols (with my Dad, sister, brother in law and DH) I started to feel a bit queasy, then I got very sore boobs, was peeing for britain and lower abdominal cramps! Really wanted to test but not with the whole family around so I waited til this afternoon literally 2 mins after arriving home and look what I got...
 



Attached Files:







BFP.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## puppymom32

OMG Milsomum that is brillant!!! Yay so happy for you!! Lovely dark line.


----------



## milosmum

I have already rung the doctors and the EPAU and have appointments with both on Wednesday morning for a check up and scan. In theory I am about 6 weeks pregnant but due to my long cycle I only ovulated 3 weeks ago so really not sure what I will see on the scan. Just praying bubs has made it to the right place - keep your fingers and toes crossed for me!

xxx


----------



## jessica716

wooo well done on your :bfp: ....
Hope your bean is a lovely wriggly sticky one too xxxx


----------



## milosmum

Thanks Puppymom and Jessica - you guys know what the next few days/ weeks are like waiting to find out where it is!

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies whooppp milosmum congrats hun xxxxxxxxx


----------



## GlasgowGal

Congratulations Milosmum! :happydance:


----------



## puppymom32

Good luck with your scan Wed Glasgow!!


----------



## littleblonde

thanks for your replys. I have been to epu today. Had blood drawn. Got to ring tommrow. If levels are over 1000 i get a scan wednesday. If not then will get more blood drawn to see if they are doubling. By wednesday based on last period i should be 5w6d but based on when i think i ov i would be 5w3d. Either way at that point with kacey i had a scan that showed she was in right place. I only had sex once last cycle so am quite sure on dates.


----------



## caz & bob

fx for you hun xxx


----------



## puppymom32

littleblonde said:


> thanks for your replys. I have been to epu today. Had blood drawn. Got to ring tommrow. If levels are over 1000 i get a scan wednesday. If not then will get more blood drawn to see if they are doubling. By wednesday based on last period i should be 5w6d but based on when i think i ov i would be 5w3d. Either way at that point with kacey i had a scan that showed she was in right place. I only had sex once last cycle so am quite sure on dates.

Let us know how it goes..:hugs:


----------



## katstar

wow. Bfp's everywhere which is brilliant. Congrats girls :happydance:

I only have 3 weeks left and don't i know it. Not sure how much more my body will take but you have to love it and enjoy while it lasts. Yes it flys. 

Xx


----------



## caz & bob

kat that has gone quick aw carnt wait for your pic when you have him hun xxxx


----------



## puppymom32

wow kat that is crazy so excited for you cant wait to see pics of your little one!!


----------



## KimmyB

Congrats Milosmum :wohoo:


----------



## mlyn26

Congrats Milosmum and Jessica on your bean being in the right place - lovely news. Lots of BFP's! woop woop. Very inspiring. x


----------



## littleblonde

my hcg is 6100. Im between 5w1d and 5w4d. Does that sound ok?anyone else have hcg taken then?the midwife is getting my progesterone checked now and i got to call later. She will let me no from that what may be going on! Im then to be scaned tommrow. Im a little nervous but just want to no. X


----------



## milosmum

Thanks for all your support! Got myself a bit worked up this morning - I did a clearblue digital which says pregnant 1-2 weeks but I think I should be atleast 3 weeks since conceptin. it has made me worry that my HCG is too low and therefore is it ectopic again! Shouldn't have peed on another stick! 
GUess I will just have to wait for the scan tomorrow.

xxx


----------



## jessica716

littleblonde said:


> my hcg is 6100. Im between 5w1d and 5w4d. Does that sound ok?anyone else have hcg taken then?the midwife is getting my progesterone checked now and i got to call later. She will let me no from that what may be going on! Im then to be scaned tommrow. Im a little nervous but just want to no. X

I was 3000 at 4.5 this time,
With my ectopic at 8 weeks i wasnt even that xx


----------



## littleblonde

my progesteron is 23.9 which she says is high for early pregnancy


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies well im in the tww now dont no what dpo i am because i dont no if i o on cd16or17 xxxxxxx


----------



## katstar

milosmum. Please do not worry. Those conception indicator ones are no good. They are based on the norm and people having exact cycles etc. Every woman is different and i think they do more harm than good. Please do not pee on any more sticks ;)

Little blond. Both your numbers look good. I was 3100 at 5+2. So looking good hun. Good luck on your scan. :)

Yes ladies i will post a pic as soon as i can :) I can not wait now. Finished work 1.5 weeks ago and i am just sat around now. lol. Or should i say i am just bouncing around on my ball. lol.
My bloods at 36+4 showed low platelets (last thursday) so i have to see the midwife every week now. I also had slight protein in the wee but my blood pressure was ok. I want a water birth so i hope everything stays ok so i can have this. But as long as he is here and safe, i will do anything. :)


----------



## milosmum

Thanks Katstar - ac tually really kicking myself for doing the clearblue - I was quite positive til then but trying not to worry until tomorrow!

Hope you keep well and get your waterbirth cause afterwards I want the full lowdown on it cause I really fancy one too! (getting a bit ahead of myself there!)

xxx


----------



## jessica716

woooo..Just found beans heartbeat on doppler :happydance:


----------



## KimmyB

Well done Jessica :thumbup: told you it was a good idea to get one :D


----------



## milosmum

wow Jessica thats amazing! Must be lovely and very reassuring to hear it! xxx


----------



## katstar

milosmum said:


> Thanks Katstar - ac tually really kicking myself for doing the clearblue - I was quite positive til then but trying not to worry until tomorrow!
> 
> Hope you keep well and get your waterbirth cause afterwards I want the full lowdown on it cause I really fancy one too! (getting a bit ahead of myself there!)
> 
> xxx

Let us know how you get on with your scan. :flower: 
i will post a full birth story but i am guessing it will not go as i want as my first didn't but i would like to be in control this time. I am in a different hospital and they promise not to interfere unless absolutely needed. :) There birth pool room is lovely. 

xx


----------



## littleblonde

hey ladys. Had my scan and wooohooo its not ectopic. No bean yet but im early enough for that to be ok at this point. I had a similar scan with kacey. Thanks for advise x


----------



## puppymom32

Awesome news Jessica and Littleblonde

Good luck today milosmum


----------



## onewish

hey ladies can i have your help please?
well last month was my first month off clomid and i didnt know when i would cum on i thort between 28 and 30 days now i did a test day 31 BFN and then i came on day 32 so that was day one 16 oct but to my surprise my period was light (sorry for tmi) but im usually quite heavy and i always get clots and stuff this time just light blood and brown blood but just thort ok but then just turned to brown for few days so only used panty liner but then today day 13 iv been to the toilet wiped and im spotting (sorry tmi again) its not blood but i can see its clearly a different colour on the paper, iv never had this inbetween periods so confused, just wondered if anyone can shed any light on whats going on? thanks x


----------



## puppymom32

Not sure hun maybe it is just your body adjusting to being off the clomid. mayb time to go to the dr and see what they think.


----------



## littleblonde

i would saying coming of clomid to. But if concerned or it happens again call your doc


----------



## milosmum

Well ladies looking good so far! They saw a tiny (smaller than pea sized - like petit pois sized!!!) very early pregnancy in my uterus - well thats what they think it is! More importantly there were no changes in my right tube or around my ovary which is great news. Had my HCG taken today and back on Friday morning for a repeat blood sample then they will scan me again in 7-10 days to see if the tiny dot is getting bigger and turning into a bubs!
I was crying my eyes out during the scan I had gotten myself so worked up but now feeling much more confident and praying that the dot grows bigger!
Thank you as always for all of your support xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Awesome news hun I will also pray that all is ok!!


----------



## katstar

so far good news milos mum. :) fingers crossed your dot grows.

Good news for you too littleblond. :) xx


----------



## KimmyB

Great news ladies :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

hey Caz yay for the 2ww hope the roll of BFP continues.


----------



## onewish

thanks for your info ladies i have had some more bleeding and i had some slight pain that has got worse so iv just took a test to rule that out and its negative so im just sat deciding what to do i think im gonna give it an hour and see if the pain carries on getting worse.


----------



## GlasgowGal

puppymom32 said:


> Good luck with your scan Wed Glasgow!!

Hiya,

I had my scan today and I'm so relieved, my babe is in the right place with a strong little heart beat. :happydance: Due date given 21st June 2011, the summer solstic, how cool! :thumbup:

Got another scan next week, because they noticed some free fluid next to my ovary. Said that they are not worried, but just being cautious, which is reassuring after my ectopic.

Hope everyone is well? Haven't been on since the weekend so I'm still catching up.

Love and hugs.

L.x


----------



## puppymom32

Yay that is awesome!!!


----------



## katstar

yey. congrats glasgow gal. :) xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies yayyy glasgow gal xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mlyn26

Congrats Glasgowgal x


----------



## milosmum

congratulations glasgowgal your scan looks fab! Xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxx


----------



## milosmum

Not looking good for me I'm afraid. HCG on wed was only 219 and this morning it was only 232.

Sadly looks like this pregnancy isn't going too well. I still have no pain or bleeding so they are going to repeat my HCG on Monday and the docs say it might just be very very early pregnancy with low hormone levels but that really doesn't fit with my dates.

Guess we will find out more next week.

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Sorry Milosmum :hugs: hope things work out for you x


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi ladies,

Thank you all for all your congrats. I hope you're all well?

Milosmum - i'm so sorry you're having a crappy time. I hope your levels go up on monday. All my love and a big hug :hugs:.

L.x


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hey Milos - Sorry to hear your news but it may work out ok - you had a great line on your SD test! I'll keep everything crossed for you on Monday.

Thinking of you hun x x x


----------



## Cupcake1979

Ladies thought I'd give a quick update - I'm 11dpo today and look what I got on an Asda test :)

Do you see it?

Had mega period cramps for last 2 days!
 



Attached Files:







Asda 2dpo (a).jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry milosmum hope all is ok. 

Cupcake yes I see it!!!


----------



## KimmyB

Cupcake I see it!! Eeeeek!


----------



## caz & bob

yes i see it to whooooopppp hun xxxx


----------



## milosmum

yeah cupcake i see it too! great news which has cheered me up a bit too!

fXed for a sticky bean in the right place xxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Thanks ladies... Third time lucky so I'm hoping this goes ok... I'm on CD26 today and my temps are still high.

Was starting to stress that my levels weren't rising but taken another Asda test today and got a darker line so I'm going to try not to worry this time. No usual pains like the last 2 times either and the mega af cramps that I've had for the last 3 days have disapeered now.

Will maybe try a digi tomorrow as I still think with a line below like this it'll say NOT PREGNANT today...

Mad to think that in 7 months I have been pregnant 3 times - first with ectopic, second with a blighted ovum so what does no.3 have in store for me?
 



Attached Files:







Asda 13dpo(b).jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jessica716

Cupcake1979 said:


> Thanks ladies... Third time lucky so I'm hoping this goes ok... I'm on CD26 today and my temps are still high.
> 
> Was starting to stress that my levels weren't rising but taken another Asda test today and got a darker line so I'm going to try not to worry this time. No usual pains like the last 2 times either and the mega af cramps that I've had for the last 3 days have disapeered now.
> 
> Will maybe try a digi tomorrow as I still think with a line below like this it'll say NOT PREGNANT today...
> 
> Mad to think that in 7 months I have been pregnant 3 times - first with ectopic, second with a blighted ovum so what does no.3 have in store for me?

A lovely little healthy bean i hope :hugs: xx


----------



## katstar

milosmum, i am so sorry you had that news on your levels. I am praying everything is ok for you. :hugs: xxxxxx
Cupcake - congrats hun. I see the lines too. :) i hope it is 3rd time lucky for you. This one was for me. Wow pregnant 3 times in 7 months. Thought i was bad, 3 times in 11 months lol. Xx


----------



## Cupcake1979

jessica716 said:


> Cupcake1979 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies... Third time lucky so I'm hoping this goes ok... I'm on CD26 today and my temps are still high.
> 
> Was starting to stress that my levels weren't rising but taken another Asda test today and got a darker line so I'm going to try not to worry this time. No usual pains like the last 2 times either and the mega af cramps that I've had for the last 3 days have disapeered now.
> 
> Will maybe try a digi tomorrow as I still think with a line below like this it'll say NOT PREGNANT today...
> 
> Mad to think that in 7 months I have been pregnant 3 times - first with ectopic, second with a blighted ovum so what does no.3 have in store for me?
> 
> A lovely little healthy bean i hope :hugs: xxClick to expand...

I hope so Jessica! Glad everything is going so well for you! You'll almost be 12 weeks - past that first milestone... How you feeling these days - have you had bad morning sickness?


----------



## Cupcake1979

katstar said:


> milosmum, i am so sorry you had that news on your levels. I am praying everything is ok for you. :hugs: xxxxxx
> Cupcake - congrats hun. I see the lines too. :) i hope it is 3rd time lucky for you. This one was for me. Wow pregnant 3 times in 7 months. Thought i was bad, 3 times in 11 months lol. Xx

I just can't believe how quickly your pregnancy has gone Katstar - seems like only yesterday when you came on here and announced it to the group! Bet its dragged for you though... Always does when its you that its happening to! So as the birth creeps nearer, how you feeling?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies keeping my fx for you cupcake its a nice little snug bean xxxx


----------



## jessica716

Cupcake1979 said:


> jessica716 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cupcake1979 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies... Third time lucky so I'm hoping this goes ok... I'm on CD26 today and my temps are still high.
> 
> Was starting to stress that my levels weren't rising but taken another Asda test today and got a darker line so I'm going to try not to worry this time. No usual pains like the last 2 times either and the mega af cramps that I've had for the last 3 days have disapeered now.
> 
> Will maybe try a digi tomorrow as I still think with a line below like this it'll say NOT PREGNANT today...
> 
> Mad to think that in 7 months I have been pregnant 3 times - first with ectopic, second with a blighted ovum so what does no.3 have in store for me?
> 
> A lovely little healthy bean i hope :hugs: xxClick to expand...
> 
> I hope so Jessica! Glad everything is going so well for you! You'll almost be 12 weeks - past that first milestone... How you feeling these days - have you had bad morning sickness?Click to expand...

Yeah sickness was quite bad frm week 7, got diagnosed with hyperemisis, they gave me medication but it just made me drowsy and feel rubbish.
So not been taking it and its now easing off.
Been listening to little bean with the doppler most nights :happydance: 
Hope ur little bean is a lovely happy sticky one xxxxx


----------



## mlyn26

I'm so sorry milosmum. I would love to hear good news next week. We are here though for you and i will be thinking of you x

Congrats cupcake - you are uber fertile. x

AFM, I am in the 2ww. 1dpo i think. it's been 4 months since ectopic, and second month ttc since. Would love a sticky BFP for xmas x


----------



## Cupcake1979

jessica716 said:


> Cupcake1979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessica716 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cupcake1979 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies... Third time lucky so I'm hoping this goes ok... I'm on CD26 today and my temps are still high.
> 
> Was starting to stress that my levels weren't rising but taken another Asda test today and got a darker line so I'm going to try not to worry this time. No usual pains like the last 2 times either and the mega af cramps that I've had for the last 3 days have disapeered now.
> 
> Will maybe try a digi tomorrow as I still think with a line below like this it'll say NOT PREGNANT today...
> 
> Mad to think that in 7 months I have been pregnant 3 times - first with ectopic, second with a blighted ovum so what does no.3 have in store for me?
> 
> A lovely little healthy bean i hope :hugs: xxClick to expand...
> 
> I hope so Jessica! Glad everything is going so well for you! You'll almost be 12 weeks - past that first milestone... How you feeling these days - have you had bad morning sickness?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah sickness was quite bad frm week 7, got diagnosed with hyperemisis, they gave me medication but it just made me drowsy and feel rubbish.
> So not been taking it and its now easing off.
> Been listening to little bean with the doppler most nights :happydance:
> Hope ur little bean is a lovely happy sticky one xxxxxClick to expand...

Oh god you poor thing... Glad now you're laying off the meds that your starting to feel better. Oh how exciting for the Doppler - those things can be dangerous and your so early, so fantastic you've picked it up. Hav you got a bump yet? We need to see your bump progression piccys :)


----------



## Cupcake1979

I am an official POAS addict lol! 

Here's my official BFP ladies :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







CB digi 13dpo.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mlyn26

wooooooooooo! x


----------



## caz & bob

yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy hun woooooooohhhhhppppppp xxxxxxx


----------



## milosmum

Congratulations cupcake happy and healthy nine months - third time lucky I am sure!

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Yey Cupcake, how exciting!!


----------



## jessica716

cupcake...well i didnt think i had a bump but then past few days it seems to have grown amazingly! Will upload one when i can drag myself out of bed, the midwife when i saw her for bloods the other day was very suprised as she said i look big for 10 weeks and its all solid so no bloat anymore!wooop


----------



## mlyn26

whens your next scan Jessica? x


----------



## jessica716

Heres my bump at 10 weeks... all solid as well so pretty much no bloat as far as the midwife was concerned :thumbup: (I'm normally a uk 6 and pretty much have a 6 pack so tummy looks massive to me! haha)

she said possibly that bumps quite big due to the previous pregnancy only being a month before so my body might have just picked up where it left off as everything wouldn't have moved back?!

Not too sure though but my clothes don't fit anymore...shopping time for me!! woooo

[URL=https://img178.imageshack.us/i/10weeks.jpg/][IMG]https://img178.imageshack.us/img178/9281/10weeks.jpg[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


Still waiting on the 12 week scan date but i called hosp who said i should have letter in nxt few days and i'm looking about a week or so away for the scan xx


----------



## mlyn26

how exciting. 

Gorgeous bumpage you got there. x


----------



## milosmum

lovely bump xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw jess lovein the bump hun xxxxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi my lovely ladies!!

My godness i really should keep up i am sorry ive not been around for a while... im trying to catch up...

Huge congrats cupcake!! i hope this is 3rd time lucky for you!!

Amy i saw your siggy?? how fantastic!!! when is ivf do you know yet??

Milosmum im keeping everything crossed for you!

Kat - wow your so near now!!! looking foward to your birth story!! do u have a name? 

i am doing well, have one last scan on 11th Nov to check everything is as it should be with lil man but all is looking good so far, i will then be off fetal medicine care and on consultant care from 38 weeks (carry big babies) so im just hoping after this scan i can relax, feeling him move all the time now and got one heck of a bump i look full term haahha. hoping everyone is well and good luck to those ttc in the 2 ww fingers crossed for a summer baby!! xxx


----------



## Olivia2

Jess gorgeous bump. 

Cupcake I am so excited for you. CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP. Yes fingers crossed 3rd time brings you your earthside bub. Sending you loads of sticky vibes and a H&H next 8months.

milosmum thinking of you and praying everything is going well despite the low rise in levels. I have everything crossed for you.

Shell'sAngels woohoo on been over 22weeks now and feeling bub moving so much. Any names picked for you little man yet?

AFM I am fantastic. Just over 16weeks now and starting to feel bub more and more and surprisingly for the size of it I'm getting some very strong kicks although not frequent. Can't wait until DD and DH can feel her moving especially DD. I told her that the bub was kicking me inside and her face just lite right up it was just adorable so can't wait until she can see it and feel it for herself. Morphology scan is 2.5weeks away. Nervous but excited to about it.

Aimee hope the IVF comes for you quick and brings your sticky BFP. You will hear me screaming in delight all the way from Australia.


----------



## milosmum

back to epau for me tomorrow first thing for more bloods. Fairly terrified to be honest and really cant sleep. Keep all your fingers and toes crossed for me ladies xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Everything crossed for you milosmum. 

:hi: shells and olivia, nice to hear from you :flower:

Good luck to everyone in the 2ww!


----------



## puppymom32

Shell's we missed u so glad to hear all is well. We are not sure yet but I will definetly let u know when it will be.

Olivia glad all is going well. Loving the kicks!!

Cupcake congrats!!!

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## milosmum

I am the bearer of bad news ladies - my bloods have gone down to 150 and this pregnancy is going no further. Still no bleeding but I have started getting proper AF type cramps so I don't think it is far off now. Also my pregnancy symptoms have definetly gotten milder in the last couple of days so I really knew before the nurse told me. Back next week to ensure my blood levels are returning to zero.

Already had a good cry but off to the sofa for another. Thanks for all your support as always xxx


----------



## puppymom32

milosmum said:


> I am the bearer of bad news ladies - my bloods have gone down to 150 and this pregnancy is going no further. Still no bleeding but I have started getting proper AF type cramps so I don't think it is far off now. Also my pregnancy symptoms have definetly gotten milder in the last couple of days so I really knew before the nurse told me. Back next week to ensure my blood levels are returning to zero.
> 
> Already had a good cry but off to the sofa for another. Thanks for all your support as always xxx

I'm so sorry hunnie!!! :hugs::cry:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Olivia2 said:


> Jess gorgeous bump.
> 
> Cupcake I am so excited for you. CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP. Yes fingers crossed 3rd time brings you your earthside bub. Sending you loads of sticky vibes and a H&H next 8months.
> 
> milosmum thinking of you and praying everything is going well despite the low rise in levels. I have everything crossed for you.
> 
> Shell'sAngels woohoo on been over 22weeks now and feeling bub moving so much. Any names picked for you little man yet?
> 
> AFM I am fantastic. Just over 16weeks now and starting to feel bub more and more and surprisingly for the size of it I'm getting some very strong kicks although not frequent. Can't wait until DD and DH can feel her moving especially DD. I told her that the bub was kicking me inside and her face just lite right up it was just adorable so can't wait until she can see it and feel it for herself. Morphology scan is 2.5weeks away. Nervous but excited to about it.
> 
> Aimee hope the IVF comes for you quick and brings your sticky BFP. You will hear me screaming in delight all the way from Australia.

Wow hun your 16 weeks already thats gone really quickly :thumbup:

Yeh im getting really strong kicks now can even see my belly moving and hubby has felt them its all good i love this stage :happydance: i am blinkin HUGE!! i just know this ones gonna be like me last a 10lber!! lol i will post a bump pic when i work out how to do it hahaha!!....

We havent revealed the name to anyone at all but i dont 'think' my family and friends go on this board so i will quietly whisper at the moment we are loving the name.... Mason Lucas (Lucas after our angel we lost in feb) 

How about yourself any names? xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

KimmyB said:


> Everything crossed for you milosmum.
> 
> :hi: shells and olivia, nice to hear from you :flower:
> 
> Good luck to everyone in the 2ww!

Hey hunni!!...

Wow not long to go now!!!:happydance:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

milosmum said:


> back to epau for me tomorrow first thing for more bloods. Fairly terrified to be honest and really cant sleep. Keep all your fingers and toes crossed for me ladies xxx

Have everything crossed for you hun :hugs:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

puppymom32 said:


> Shell's we missed u so glad to hear all is well. We are not sure yet but I will definetly let u know when it will be.
> 
> Olivia glad all is going well. Loving the kicks!!
> 
> Cupcake congrats!!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well.

awww thanks hunni ive missed you all too.

Please do let us know im soooo excited for you xxx:happydance:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

milosmum said:


> I am the bearer of bad news ladies - my bloods have gone down to 150 and this pregnancy is going no further. Still no bleeding but I have started getting proper AF type cramps so I don't think it is far off now. Also my pregnancy symptoms have definetly gotten milder in the last couple of days so I really knew before the nurse told me. Back next week to ensure my blood levels are returning to zero.
> 
> Already had a good cry but off to the sofa for another. Thanks for all your support as always xxx

oh im so so sorry hun i missed this bit :cry: lots of :hugs: your way xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies aw big :hugs: milosmumxxxx


----------



## mlyn26

I'm so so sorry milosmum. Hugs to you xx


----------



## KimmyB

Milosmum I am so so sorry :hugs: x


----------



## Hispirits

oliveoyl said:


> Thanks for organising this puppymom, what a great idea.
> Here's hoping we all get our sticky bubs ASAP!
> 
> I've had the surgery, and another early loss last weekend. We were supposed to wait this cycle out to allow the inflammation to settle, but it just didn'w quite work out that way. I decided this week to give acupuncture a go - the studies I have been reading showed a 65% increase in pregnancy rates when used during IVF/ICSI, so I figure its probably worth a go to help with implantation. First appointment next week, I'll let you know how it goes.
> 
> xx

hi i used acupunture last time, i got pregnant but it didn't prevent the pregnancy becoming ectopic, which ruptured. i lost my left tube.all acupunture is about is well being. let me know how your first one goes the first visit, if done properly is aways very erm- interesting to say the least:haha: and some times it can really bloody hurt! good luck xx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

heres a recent bump pic i look huge lol.... hope ive done this right!

https://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb203/shelleymom4/SL374622.jpg


----------



## caz & bob

aw lovely bump hun it is huge xxxxxx


----------



## KimmyB

Looking good Shells :thumbup:


----------



## puppymom32

Nice big bump Shells I think u r right gonna have a big boy!!!


----------



## katstar

Cupcake1979 said:


> katstar said:
> 
> 
> milosmum, i am so sorry you had that news on your levels. I am praying everything is ok for you. :hugs: xxxxxx
> Cupcake - congrats hun. I see the lines too. :) i hope it is 3rd time lucky for you. This one was for me. Wow pregnant 3 times in 7 months. Thought i was bad, 3 times in 11 months lol. Xx
> 
> I just can't believe how quickly your pregnancy has gone Katstar - seems like only yesterday when you came on here and announced it to the group! Bet its dragged for you though... Always does when its you that its happening to! So as the birth creeps nearer, how you feeling?Click to expand...

It has dragged. But you get 9 months at this and to enjoy it so i am happy its dragged for me. I have 1.5 weeks left and i could go over by 2 weeks so i could possibly have 3.5 weeks left :huh: i am feeling i am ready now though. The midwife measured me 40 cm's last week. eeeeekkkkk!!! it should have only been 36-37cm's and she did not seem concerned. I am though as i had trouble parting with my daughter and she was only 7lb 10. :wacko:

i am going to raise my concerns with her on thursday. With my size, babies size, low platelets and see if by any chance she will give me a sweep. I am also experiencing spd quite bad now. pain in pubic bone is unreal. She is just going to say let nature take its course :haha: :dohh: hehe. xx


----------



## katstar

Shell'sAngels said:


> hi my lovely ladies!!
> 
> My godness i really should keep up i am sorry ive not been around for a while... im trying to catch up...
> 
> Huge congrats cupcake!! i hope this is 3rd time lucky for you!!
> 
> Amy i saw your siggy?? how fantastic!!! when is ivf do you know yet??
> 
> Milosmum im keeping everything crossed for you!
> 
> Kat - wow your so near now!!! looking foward to your birth story!! do u have a name?
> 
> i am doing well, have one last scan on 11th Nov to check everything is as it should be with lil man but all is looking good so far, i will then be off fetal medicine care and on consultant care from 38 weeks (carry big babies) so im just hoping after this scan i can relax, feeling him move all the time now and got one heck of a bump i look full term haahha. hoping everyone is well and good luck to those ttc in the 2 ww fingers crossed for a summer baby!! xxx

Hi shells. Wow and your pregnancy is going quick too :flower: :thumbup: not long and you will be dancing to the viable day. :happydance:

We have chosen a name Zach. Our daughters chose the name and we picked a middle name, finally on sunday. He will be called Zach Lewis. Zach Lewis Thomson. Lets hope it is a boy as we have no back up girl names :haha:


----------



## katstar

Milosmum, I am so sorry hun. Its so unfair you have to go through this again :hugs: xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

katstar said:


> Shell'sAngels said:
> 
> 
> hi my lovely ladies!!
> 
> My godness i really should keep up i am sorry ive not been around for a while... im trying to catch up...
> 
> Huge congrats cupcake!! i hope this is 3rd time lucky for you!!
> 
> Amy i saw your siggy?? how fantastic!!! when is ivf do you know yet??
> 
> Milosmum im keeping everything crossed for you!
> 
> Kat - wow your so near now!!! looking foward to your birth story!! do u have a name?
> 
> i am doing well, have one last scan on 11th Nov to check everything is as it should be with lil man but all is looking good so far, i will then be off fetal medicine care and on consultant care from 38 weeks (carry big babies) so im just hoping after this scan i can relax, feeling him move all the time now and got one heck of a bump i look full term haahha. hoping everyone is well and good luck to those ttc in the 2 ww fingers crossed for a summer baby!! xxx
> 
> Hi shells. Wow and your pregnancy is going quick too :flower: :thumbup: not long and you will be dancing to the viable day. :happydance:
> 
> We have chosen a name Zach. Our daughters chose the name and we picked a middle name, finally on sunday. He will be called Zach Lewis. Zach Lewis Thomson. Lets hope it is a boy as we have no back up girl names :haha:Click to expand...

awww i love the name Zach its my nephews name altho spelt Zak.

We really like the name Mason at the moment, its not very well known around here which is why i like it lol We havent told anyone tho cuse i know that none of my family will like it they never do like my choices lol


----------



## caz & bob

kat just realized not long then for you hun and the name is lovely i love it your jew day after my birthday xxxxxx


----------



## katstar

caz & bob said:


> kat just realized not long then for you hun and the name is lovely i love it your jew day after my birthday xxxxxx

I will try and deliver on the 13th then. Lol. Even though its my oh's birthday on saturday. That would be nice but it does not feel its happening that soon. Xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies aw kat you may go over hun xxxxx


----------



## mlyn26

when are you testing caz? Do you wait for AF or are you a fellow early tester? x


----------



## caz & bob

im testing on Saturday hun i will be 12dpo then i will let you all no xxxxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hey Ladies,

I've come to update you - not too good on my side either... Sorry to hear your news Milosmum... Seems we're both having such bad luck!

Well i've been testing and my lines are getting fainter - they're bearly there now. My FRER was totally negative, although I've just done a CB Digi and gotten a Pregnant 1-2 still... This isn't right though and my levels aren't rising as they should. I've now got left hand side pain and am starting to get scared this could be another ectopic but what are the chances given that I had an interuterine pregnancy in between the first ectopic and they took that tube away?

Think I'm going to have to speak to the EPU to investigate tomorrow.


----------



## puppymom32

Cupcake definetly speak with the EPU not to scare you but scar tissue can affect the good tube and make it bad that is what happened to mine. I forget did they take any levels for you?


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hey Amy - no I havent had any levels done - earliest docs appointment was in 2 weeks. May just call the EPU tomorrow. HCG has got to be just over 25 i recon given my faint tests and the min threshold on the CB digi tests...


----------



## KimmyB

Cupcake I would definitely self refer to EPU hun, let us know what happens :hugs:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

yeh i would go epu too cupcake everything crossed for you! x


----------



## Welshbean

Hi all,

Sorry I've been away from the boards for a while. I've been trying not to get too obsessed with it all.. 

I've been following your stories though. I'm so pleased for all those that have beans. The bumps look great girls! Congrats to Amy too on your scholarship. That's fab!

So sorry for Milos Mum. Life is so unfair sometimes and good luck Cupcake for the trip to EPAU. It's horrid not knowing what's going on. I'm thinking of you both!

Caz and Mlyn, it looks like we are all still in the same boat.. Let's hope we can get our bumps together! I'm 12dpo and on my 7th month of trying post-ectopic. We had to wait 3 months after surgery as I'd had methotrexate, so I'm getting towards the one year anniversary of getting pregnant (I've already passed the due date in Sep!). I have to admit that I'm getting worried that something's wrong with the other tube or that I'm not ovulating on that side. I've booked a docs appointment for Dec as if I'm not pregnant by then I'd like them to do a HSG to check that my right tube is working ok. If all is fine, I can then relax and hope that nature takes it's course, but if it's not we can start looking into other options (and saving money for IVF!).

Take care all. Wb


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks Welsh I know what you mean about not trying to stress its so hard. Good Luck hun.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hello ladies.

Went to EPU this morning and they said I'm worrying over nothing with faint line tests!!! Yeah right - its a good indicator that my HCG isn't rising!

So they performed bloods:

HCG 24.2
Progesterone at 7

Now bearing in mind I took a CB digi on saturday which gave me "Pregnant 1-2" and that test has a threshold of 25 its likely that my HCG isn't rising...

Progesterone is unbelievably low - they recommend at least a level of 12 in the 1st Tri...

So I have to have bloods repeated on Saturday morning but I know what the outcome will be....

Pregnancy 3 down the pan too... I just have to hope that its going to MC rather than be an ectopic.

Hope all other ladies are well tho and Milosmum, truely thinking of you too x


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry cupcake. Also praying its not another ectopic.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all cupcakes thinking of you hun hope its not ectopic hun xxxx


----------



## mlyn26

Oh cupcake how gutting. I am so so sorry to hear that and like the others i hope beyond hope it is not ectopic. 

I wish they'd do HSG's on everyone whose had ectopic to look at other tube once the body has healed from the surgery. Scar tissue on the good tube is something i worry about.

AFM - 2 dpo today, thought i ovulated on CD 20 but was actually CD 24. X


----------



## katstar

oh cupcake i am so sorry to hear your news and its so unfair you do have to go through this again so soon. No matter what the epu or docs say, you know in your heart don't you. Well lets just hope its not another ectopic. I will be praying and keeping my fingers crossed for you. :hugs:

xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies hope your all going some were nice tonight to see the fireworks were going to the show to the fair and fire, fire works xxxxxxxxx


----------



## milosmum

aw cupcake i am so sorry that things aren't workin out this time again. I hope your trip to epu this morning gives you some answers. You and i really do seem to be having lots of bad luck at the moment. Let us know how today goes and big hugs from me xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies well af got me today xxxxxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Thanks ladies for all your kind words x

My news doesn't get any better lol. Bloods came back today - my HCG is now down to 8 from 25 on Thursday. That's at a bearly neglible "pregnant" level. I've had af cramps since last night and on checking my CM, its got a little blood in it so I expect full on bleeding over the next couple of days. At least this one has ended naturally this time. Think we may give TTC a break for a little while as its been alot of heartache to deal with over the past 7 months... but knowing me I'll be eating my hat again.

Am going to speak to the doctor and see if I can get some tests run. Hospital have already said I'd have to pay for them privately as although I;ve had 3 failed pregnancies, the first one was an ectopic so they won't intervene until I've had 3 consecutive miscarriages! Mad hey...

I'll keep you posted but probably won't be around much for a while...

Love to all x


----------



## mlyn26

I'm so sorry hun, that is mad and infuriating that they won't investigate. I hope a break helps you emotionally before you start again. What a rough time of it you've had. I have everything crossed for next time x


----------



## BWilliams

Hey girls I was just wondering if I could join? I have been ttc for 10 months I have pcos and endo and only one working tube the other one is in there but the doctor said its blocked...I just started 1000mg of metformin for 6 months then the doctor wants to try iui and then ivf :-(


----------



## KimmyB

So sorry Cupcake, that is so bad that they won't investigate :grr: Come back whenever you feel ready love :hugs:
Welcome BWilliams :flower:


----------



## GlasgowGal

Cupcake,

I'm so sorry to hear about your test results sweetie. Take care of yourself hun, and hope to speak to you soon.

All my love,

L.x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies thinking of you cupcakes xxxxxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry cupcake big hugs.

Welcome BWilliams lots of lovely ladies in here.


----------



## katstar

so sorry to hear your news cupcake :hugs: we hope to hear from you soon. Take care sweetie. xxxx

bwilliams, welcome and i hope you get some comfort and help here.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxx


----------



## Welshbean

So sorry to hear your news cupcake.. It may be worth going to another doctor to be asked to be checked out, different places seem to have different ideas about these things.

Sorry to hear AF got you C&B..

Welcome BWilliams!

As for me, well, I feel bad for moaning last week now, as I got a very faint BFP on Sat! It's got darker since, but I'm not going to be scanned until 22nd Nov and there was no mention of taking bloods to check for HCG. So, I'm just going to sit it out as if it's another 2 week wait (whilst trying not to take HPTs every day)! At the moment I am swinging from being optimistic about it, to being sure it's another ectopic. I thought about going for an earlier private scan, but last time it took them a long time to find the ectopic (it took 3 scans over 2 weeks) and I think that would be more stressful than just waiting for the 6 week mark.

Hope all is well with everyone else. Wb x


----------



## katstar

congrats welshbean. :) i hope everything turns out ok for you. Keep yourself busy babe. Xx

As for me. Well not sign of beano yet. If i go on my last period then he would not have been due till 21st anyway so i am going to be patient. :)


----------



## jessica716

Congrats welshbean :hugs:

Katstar...make sure you keep us updated :dance:

I'm hoping i get to 14 weeks fast...can't wait for my scan to see little bean again, i turned down all the downs syndrome screening as after last time i wouldn't even want to risk harming little bean...if there's something wrong we'll deal with that when we need to.

My bump seems to be growing by the minute and i really don't look 12 weeks pregnant, someone at work pointed out my bump is the same size as another lady at our office who is 5 months ..... If i carry on this way i hate to see how big i'll be come 9 months!!

love and hugs to all xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Congrats Welshbean :wohoo: fingers crossed everything is as it should be!

Katstar not long now :happydance: Bet you can't wait!

Great news on the bump Jessica, I also popped out rather early and loved it! I seem to have slowed down now but I am predicted a larger than average sized baby :D He's due to make his debut 2 weeks today via C section (he's still breech and there was no way I was having an ECV)

Hope everyone else is well :flower:


----------



## Welshbean

Thanks guys! 

Wow, Kimmy and Katstar - looks like you could end up having babies at the same time! I hope all goes well for both of you. Really looking forward to seeing some baby photos soon. Wb x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies not long for you to now woooopppp xxxxxxxx


----------



## katstar

Welshbean said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Wow, Kimmy and Katstar - looks like you could end up having babies at the same time! I hope all goes well for both of you. Really looking forward to seeing some baby photos soon. Wb x

Babies born on the same day. It is possible. I will be 41+2 when kimmys c section is due so unfortunatly i hope not lol. Just think if i was in rotherham, i could have shared a bed bay with you kimmy :) xx


----------



## KimmyB

katstar said:


> Welshbean said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> Wow, Kimmy and Katstar - looks like you could end up having babies at the same time! I hope all goes well for both of you. Really looking forward to seeing some baby photos soon. Wb x
> 
> Babies born on the same day. It is possible. I will be 41+2 when kimmys c section is due so unfortunatly i hope not lol. Just think if i was in rotherham, i could have shared a bed bay with you kimmy :) xxClick to expand...


Aw that would've been cool! I too hope you don't have to wait that long for your baby Kat!


----------



## milosmum

good luck Kimmy and katstar - getting so exciting now waiting to hear about your little bundles!

Congratulations welshbean hope the wait for your scan flies past!

xxx


----------



## Welshbean

I hope not for your sake too Kat.. My son was born at 41+3 so I know what the waiting is like!

I'm trying to not think about things, but it's really hard! I guess the positives are that I'm not bleeding (with the ectopic my period came as normal and I bled solidly for 3 weeks), my HPTs are quite strong and I have no pain (although I had no pain with the ectopic either). The negatives are that I have no symptoms whatsoever (although I didn't have many with my son either) and I still have a high risk of ectopic or "normal" miscarriage..

Well, that's my thinking about it done for the day (yeah right!).

I hope all is well with everyone else? I'm sure we're due some more BFPs here when Kimmy and Kat have popped! So good luck everyone!! Wb x


----------



## josey123

Hi Ladies,.....not been much lately...but have been following your news......not long now for the babies to be born......good luck!!!!

Well im just starting on another rollercoaster of a journey yes i finally got a :bfp: yesterday.....:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: feeling very nervous and scared after having ectopic in August and loosing left tube......

good luck to those who waiting also i have no symptons leading up to :bfp:

Jo x


----------



## KimmyB

:wohoo: josey! Congratulations!

Hoping the wait for your scan goes mega quick welsh bean :hugs:


----------



## jessica716

congrats josey :hugs: xx


----------



## katstar

congrats josey :happydance: i hope everything is ok for you. 

scans waiting for both you and welshbean. xx


----------



## Welshbean

Congrats Josey! Do you know when you are having your early scan?


----------



## josey123

No but been to epac today and they started doing my bloods every48 hrs they said once they get to a level they happy with they going to scan me x x


----------



## Welshbean

That's good. You might get your scan quite soon then. They haven't offered to do my bloods at all. I guess I'm just going to have to try to be patient until the 22nd!


----------



## jessica716

Welshbean said:


> That's good. You might get your scan quite soon then. They haven't offered to do my bloods at all. I guess I'm just going to have to try to be patient until the 22nd!

22nd's not too far huni, my scan is on the 24th...i'm counting down....payday on the 25th too :thumbup:

So if my scan goes well i might treat myself the next day..

I'm sure your scan will be fine huni and you'll see little bean all snug!

Josey...hope your bloods go as they should and you get that scan date soon xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all xxxxxx


----------



## Olivia2

Good morning all (Its morning here in Australia)

Welshbean and josey massive CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP's. Woohoo. Hope in 8 months time your both holding your precious bundles.

Kimmy and katstar goodluck for the births of your gorgeous bubbas. So close now.

Cupcake I am so sorry your going through another pregnancy loss :hugs: take care of yourself and I'm praying your luck is about to change.

Jessica yeah on your scan. I have my morphology scan in 8days. I can't wait and am nervous but just want to see bub is alive and healthy. I'm tiny. Hardly any bump at all unless I lie down then it stickys right out.


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats Welshbean and Josey!!! 

Good Luck on the upcoming births cant wait to see some one tuber babies!!!

Good Luck to the ladies with upcoming scans.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies been spending today got loads it my birthday big 30 getting old xxxxxx


----------



## mlyn26

Happy birthday Caz x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxx


----------



## jessica716

hey caz, how u doin? any plans for today?? not long until your clinic appointment now is it? xx


----------



## clarel976

Hi Ladies
I'm new on here...I got my BFP on tue 9th Nov 10 but I had an ectopic and right tube removed aug 01 but went on to give birth in aug 02, I have 2 boys aged 11 and 8. I keep getting a little niggle in the front of my left shoulder, i know about shoulder tip pain during ectopic but where is the tip? I'm not bleeding or anything. I'm going back to doctors on wed, she said she would arrange for an early scan, you just can't help worrying, i'm dying to tell the kids but want to make sure its not an ectopic first
Manythanks good luck to you all
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## caz & bob

just chilling hun i carnt wait for my appointment i will let you all no what he says :hi: clarel fx hun it not ectopic xxxxxx


----------



## katstar

hi clare. Welcome. I never had shoulder pain with both my ectopics so i can't say. They do say though that it is a strange pain and like you say it comes from the shoulder tip. Plus you have to look in the direction your shoulder points and look down. Then if the pain shoots, then its something to worry about. Don't quote me on it though, is just something i read on ectopic trust site. Maybe have a look see your self. Hope its not ectopic and you have a happy 9 months. :)

Hello cat :) xx

As for me, well nothings happening :( so fed up too and i promised i would not get fed up. I have a sweep booked for the 21st so it is possible i will have lo same day as kimmy after all. Lol. Xx


----------



## clarel976

katstar said:


> hi clare. Welcome. I never had shoulder pain with both my ectopics so i can't say. They do say though that it is a strange pain and like you say it comes from the shoulder tip. Plus you have to look in the direction your shoulder points and look down. Then if the pain shoots, then its something to worry about. Don't quote me on it though, is just something i read on ectopic trust site. Maybe have a look see your self. Hope its not ectopic and you have a happy 9 months. :)
> 
> Hello cat :) xx
> 
> As for me, well nothings happening :( so fed up too and i promised i would not get fed up. I have a sweep booked for the 21st so it is possible i will have lo same day as kimmy after all. Lol. Xx


Many thanks
Hope you bundle of joy arrives soon, i went 2 weeks over with my 1st and 8 days with 2nd its a nightmare x x


----------



## KimmyB

Oooh fingers crossed your LO makes an appearance before mine katstar!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi everyone just checkin in to see how everyone is! xxx


----------



## clarel976

Hi all
I just did another clearblue digital and it now says 2-3 weeks, last week it said 1-2 weeks so heres hoping its not ectopic if my levels are showing as more. Going docs on wed so will ask for blood test i think

Hope everyones good
x x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies kat hope hes here soon hun kim yours will be soon hun probuly both have them same time xxxxxxxx


----------



## KimmyB

:hi caz, hope you're well!

good luck for your appt clare x


----------



## puppymom32

Good sign Clare everything xxx for you babes.

Kat hopefully not much longer now. 

Good luck at the appt in 2 days caz. 

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Welshbean

Hi all! Happy birthday Caz! Good luck for your appointment.. 

Clare - I hope all is well with you. HCG is giong up, so that's a good sign for you. I didn't have any pain with my ectopic, so I'm not sure what the shoulder pain feels like. Go to EPAU if it gets worse though.

Good luck for the imminent arrivals!

As for me, well no news is good news at the moment. No bleeding yet and we will know whether it is ectopic or not a week today. I think it's going to be a long week!

Wb x


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck WB, fingers crossed for a bean in the right place a week today! That's the same day my little man will be born :) xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Can I join you ladies please?? I looked back about 10 pages and honestly, broke down.. but with hope ! I lost my little bub and right tube in March, went on to have PID and the stupid Depo shot (still kicking my butt for that one).
Just went and saw my gyno the beginning of the month and she gave me a 50/50 chance of a normal pregnancy over another ectopic :dohh: I'm still young, so they're not doing much for me until I've ttc for a year... but I want to be a young mom and my OH is also more than ready to start a family. I don't think I O'd this month (probably shot still wearing off) and I THINK af is due Friday, who knows where my cycles at. But anyways, I'm ttc, even though I'm really hesitant, I would love at lease ONE child. Hoping and praying for my xmas/21st birthday :BFP:


----------



## puppymom32

Good Luck hun. Of course you can join us. So sorry for your loss. As you can see we have some wonderful examples of pg after ectopic just depends on the shape of the other tube. Mine obviously was also too severly damaged but I know with the help of IVF I will b a momma someday.


----------



## Mommy2be20

puppymom32 said:


> Good Luck hun. Of course you can join us. So sorry for your loss. As you can see we have some wonderful examples of pg after ectopic just depends on the shape of the other tube. Mine obviously was also too severly damaged but I know with the help of IVF I will b a momma someday.

Thank you puppymom ! I wish I knew the condition of my other tube, was told it was in great shape when I came out of surgery, but it's unknown since I had PID after :wacko: As it stands now, gyno is just hoping my infection was caught soon enough before damage was done, so I'm pretty nervous. BUT luckily there are options like IVF, which I've heard have pretty high success rates :happydance: 
I wish you the absolute best of luck and will stop in regularly in hopes of seeing yours and many other :bfp:
GO ONE TUBERS !!! :dust:


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck in your TTC journey mommy2b20 :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: mommy welcome hun xxxx


----------



## Welshbean

Mommy2be - so sorry for you loss. I too was really worried about my other tube as they said it looked good from the outside, but we didn't know how it was inside! Anyway, I'm pregnant again after trying for 7 months (but am 10 years older than you - so your young eggs will be much quicker I'm sure!) I'll let you know next week whether the egg made it all the way down the other tube.. Good luck! Wb x


----------



## clarel976

clarel976 said:


> Hi all
> I just did another clearblue digital and it now says 2-3 weeks, last week it said 1-2 weeks so heres hoping its not ectopic if my levels are showing as more. Going docs on wed so will ask for blood test i think
> 
> Hope everyones good
> x x x x

Hey everyone

Been to the docs today, shes booked me in for a scan next wed (i'll be 6 weeks) so another week of waiting. She said they don't do bloods unless there has been bleeding or if the scan doesn't show anything. Hope your all ok x x x x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Welshbean said:


> Mommy2be - so sorry for you loss. I too was really worried about my other tube as they said it looked good from the outside, but we didn't know how it was inside! Anyway, I'm pregnant again after trying for 7 months (but am 10 years older than you - so your young eggs will be much quicker I'm sure!) I'll let you know next week whether the egg made it all the way down the other tube.. Good luck! Wb x

Thank you soo much. I'll be checking in at least once a day, this is where all of the hope I have in me comes from :winkwink: Congratulations on your pregnancy !!!! :happydance: I truly hope you have a nice sticky bean in the right spot !! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## Olivia2

mommy2b20 welcome and I too am sorry about the loss of your little baby and tube. I too had PID and from a lap I knew my tube wasn't in perfect shape but almost a year after my ectopic pregnancy and tube coming out we got another BFP and it made it to the right spot. Hope it happens for you soon and you have a H&H pregnancy.


----------



## jessica716

Mommy2be20 said:


> Can I join you ladies please?? I looked back about 10 pages and honestly, broke down.. but with hope ! I lost my little bub and right tube in March, went on to have PID and the stupid Depo shot (still kicking my butt for that one).
> Just went and saw my gyno the beginning of the month and she gave me a 50/50 chance of a normal pregnancy over another ectopic :dohh: I'm still young, so they're not doing much for me until I've ttc for a year... but I want to be a young mom and my OH is also more than ready to start a family. I don't think I O'd this month (probably shot still wearing off) and I THINK af is due Friday, who knows where my cycles at. But anyways, I'm ttc, even though I'm really hesitant, I would love at lease ONE child. Hoping and praying for my xmas/21st birthday :BFP:

Hey huni, 
I'm 23, I lost my right tube at 12 weeks pregnant in July. 
My doctors gave me a 10% chance of getting pregnant, i got pregnant first month trying with my stickybean!
Don't let the docs dishearten you.
Hope you get your bfp soon xxxxxx


----------



## Mommy2be20

jessica716 said:


> Hey huni,
> I'm 23, I lost my right tube at 12 weeks pregnant in July.
> My doctors gave me a 10% chance of getting pregnant, i got pregnant first month trying with my stickybean!
> Don't let the docs dishearten you.
> Hope you get your bfp soon xxxxxx

Wow, thanks so much for the hope Jessica .. I'm a Jessica as well :haha:, would LOVE to follow in your shoes !! I absolutely love hearing those kinds of stories, it's amazing
Congratulations and hope you have a very H&H pregnancy !!!!!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Welshbean

4 days to go to the scan now.. Today's my last working day though and I think it's going to drag! I nearly ended up in EPAU yesterday as I had pain in my RHS (where my remaining tube is) but the pain wasn't bad and didn't last for long (maybe tmi but I think it was probably trapped wind!) It's amazing how I worry about every niggle though!

Hope everyone else is ok? Any baby news yet ladies??


----------



## clarel976

Welshbean said:


> 4 days to go to the scan now.. Today's my last working day though and I think it's going to drag! I nearly ended up in EPAU yesterday as I had pain in my RHS (where my remaining tube is) but the pain wasn't bad and didn't last for long (maybe tmi but I think it was probably trapped wind!) It's amazing how I worry about every niggle though!
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok? Any baby news yet ladies??

The waiting is terrible isn't it!!!!!! I go for my scan on wed (6days to go) i feel all my aches on my left side where my remaining tube is, fx our babys are in the right place x x x:hugs:


----------



## jessica716

Mommy2be20 said:


> jessica716 said:
> 
> 
> Hey huni,
> I'm 23, I lost my right tube at 12 weeks pregnant in July.
> My doctors gave me a 10% chance of getting pregnant, i got pregnant first month trying with my stickybean!
> Don't let the docs dishearten you.
> Hope you get your bfp soon xxxxxx
> 
> Wow, thanks so much for the hope Jessica .. I'm a Jessica as well :haha:, would LOVE to follow in your shoes !! I absolutely love hearing those kinds of stories, it's amazing
> Congratulations and hope you have a very H&H pregnancy !!!!!!! :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

Wooo...hi Jessica and thanks :haha:

hope you get that :bfp: soon!! I know its hard but don't worry, when the times right your body will work its magic for you :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Welshbean

Hi Clare - good luck with your scan too. I'll be thinking of you on Weds..! Let's hope we're both ok.. 

My main worry is that with my ectopic I had no pain at all even when it ruptured and there was 2 litres of blood inside! So I worry that it's all going on right now and I'm just going to keel over at any minute! I feel a bit like a ticking time bomb.. I'm trying to think positive, but yet when I do that I start thinking about the due date and the baby and I don't want to do that either so then I go back to thinking it's ectopic just to stop me from getting carried away! And then, I think well even if it's not ectopic there's still a high risk of normal miscarriage and that frightens me too.. Why do we put ourselves through this!!?? Maybe not thinking at all is the best option - but that's easier said than done..


----------



## KimmyB

:hugs: Welshbean, I know how hard the early days are and I don't want to make you feel worse but the worry never really leaves-just moves on to something else :( that is the legacy of pregnancy after loss. Even now being only days away from having my little man I still can't fully allow myself to believe it, I think it must be a self preservation thing :shrug: Just know that we understand how you are feeling and are here to support you :hugs: I know it's difficult to be optimistic (and risk getting hurt) but the only other option is to be pessimistic and make yourself miserable. My advice would be to take it a day at a time and be thankful for every pregnant day you have. That's the way I looked at it. I told myself that yes it is a massive worry being pregnant again but the alternative is to not be pregnant atall, which would I rather have? Sorry I've rambled on haven't I :dohh: I didn't mean to, just wanted to try to make you feel a little better :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

Welsh I agree with Kimmy one day at a time. 

Yay Kimmy single digits now!! Anyone heard from Kat?


----------



## KimmyB

I was wondering the same Amy, perhaps no news means LO has put in an appearance :wohoo: ?


----------



## clarel976

Welshbean said:


> Hi Clare - good luck with your scan too. I'll be thinking of you on Weds..! Let's hope we're both ok..
> 
> My main worry is that with my ectopic I had no pain at all even when it ruptured and there was 2 litres of blood inside! So I worry that it's all going on right now and I'm just going to keel over at any minute! I feel a bit like a ticking time bomb.. I'm trying to think positive, but yet when I do that I start thinking about the due date and the baby and I don't want to do that either so then I go back to thinking it's ectopic just to stop me from getting carried away! And then, I think well even if it's not ectopic there's still a high risk of normal miscarriage and that frightens me too.. Why do we put ourselves through this!!?? Maybe not thinking at all is the best option - but that's easier said than done..

Hi there welshbean
Its definitly hard!!!!! I told my mum today but i didn't want to get her excited either. I'm like you too, i think about having the baby and what its gonna be like then just thinking i hope it is in the right place. I did another CBD test today and that has changed to 3+ weeks now so my hcg levels are obviously going up hopefully. I'll be thinking of you too take care x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies it went well today seen mr fox s nurse she has done loads off bloods for hormones,thyroid,blood disorder have to go back on the 17th jan at 12pm for my results off my fox xxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Great news Caz!!! Is today your Birthday???


----------



## caz & bob

no hun it was on the 13 th ha xxxx


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck for the results Caz!


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry I missed it. For some reason I thought it was the same day as your appt. Must be going crazy. You go back to your appt they day b4 my birthday!!


----------



## KimmyB

Girls thought I would let you all know....https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/465666-bad-news.html

:( So sorry Josey x


----------



## caz & bob

aw so sorry hun big :hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw so i will remember yours then hun xxxx


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry Josey hopin the levels go down on their own.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## katstar

Hi ladies,

I am still here. Yes still pregnant :(. lol. I am hoping that the stretch and sweep works tomorrow and also its a full moon tomorrow, so heres to hoping :haha:

Kimmy us having babies on the same day is looking more likely. :) or you will que jump me. 

I have been having af type cramps and back ache for two days now. Hoping things would hurry up. 

Caz. glad you had a good visit/chat with mr fox. :) one step closer. 

Josey i am so sorry to hear your news. :( i hope your ok hun. xxx


----------



## MrsRoughton

hiya ladies sorry i have not been around! trying to get the house sorted for when babygirl makes her appearance!

hope the babies make an appearance soon katstar and Kimmy. 

welshbean how did your scan go???

Josey am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies hope your all enjoying the weekend xxxxxxx


----------



## angelcake71

:flower:Great idea.. can I join please??
after a TR.. I got pregnant but it was an ectopic and sadly I lost my right tube 
in October 2010..I feel physically and emotionally recovered, Can I ask if you had an e/p how long after before you started ttc? I didnt have the moxy injection,
just a laparoscopy and removal of tube xx


----------



## jessica716

angelcake71 said:


> :flower:Great idea.. can I join please??
> after a TR.. I got pregnant but it was an ectopic and sadly I lost my right tube
> in October 2010..I feel physically and emotionally recovered, Can I ask if you had an e/p how long after before you started ttc? I didnt have the moxy injection,
> just a laparoscopy and removal of tube xx

Sorry to hear you had to go through that hun,

I lost my right tube also, I lost mine in July and had my first period after in August and got pregnant straight away xxx

Good luck for your :bfp: xx


----------



## katstar

angelcake71 said:


> :flower:Great idea.. can I join please??
> after a TR.. I got pregnant but it was an ectopic and sadly I lost my right tube
> in October 2010..I feel physically and emotionally recovered, Can I ask if you had an e/p how long after before you started ttc? I didnt have the moxy injection,
> just a laparoscopy and removal of tube xx

Hi hun and welcome :flower:

So sorry for your loss :hugs: glad you are feeling better.

I also lost my right tube in april 2009. I was devastated. They advised me to wait 3 cycles for my body to recover after surgery and this is what i did. I got pregnant again straight away but unfortunatly this pregnancy was not to be and my levels stayed static and they could not find the pregnancy so i ended up having methotrexate shot in august 2009. After this we decided to wait to ttc. We booked tickets for glastonbury 2010 and thought about ttc after this. But we got a happy surprise march 2010 :bfp:

I would advise to wait three months to give your body time to heal but as you can see on here that some have not waited. Which ever you choose i hope you get your bubba soon. :baby:


----------



## clarel976

angelcake71 said:


> :flower:Great idea.. can I join please??
> after a TR.. I got pregnant but it was an ectopic and sadly I lost my right tube
> in October 2010..I feel physically and emotionally recovered, Can I ask if you had an e/p how long after before you started ttc? I didnt have the moxy injection,
> just a laparoscopy and removal of tube xx

Hi angelcake71
I had my right tube removed aug 01 with ectopic and 10 weeks later i found out i was 4 weeks pregnant with my son (bearing in mind we couldn't do the do for 6 weeks) so that was a great surprise i was really worried i would struggle to conceive again. Good luck xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: to the newbies :flower:


----------



## mlyn26

Welcome, i was also advised to wait 3 cycles and it helped me in my physical and emotional recovery x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxx


----------



## angelcake71

:flower:Hiya Ladies
thankyou for your warm welcomes..:thumbup:
as tempted as I am to ttc this month.. I am gonna wait til December...
How is everyone doing?? xx


----------



## puppymom32

Welcome angelcake so sorry for your loss. I was also advised through all my ep to wait 3 months just to make sure you are all healed up best of luck.


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs: Hello Puppymom..
I think you must be one strong lady.. and I hope you get your much deserved bfp one day xx


----------



## jessica716

Hey ladies/...saw little bean on friday as due to some bleeding epu moved my scan forward..

Bean was doing acrobatics and standing on its head!

Got a private gender scan on 7th Dec...can't wait..

Hope you're all well..

Kimmy & Katstar....Hope to see you little babas soon xxx


----------



## angelcake71

thats great Jess! x


----------



## katstar

jessica716 said:


> Hey ladies/...saw little bean on friday as due to some bleeding epu moved my scan forward..
> 
> Bean was doing acrobatics and standing on its head!
> 
> Got a private gender scan on 7th Dec...can't wait..
> 
> Hope you're all well..
> 
> Kimmy & Katstar....Hope to see you little babas soon xxx

Arr bet that was nice seeing bubs :)

I had a sweep yesterday and unfortunately it did not work. I only scored a 5 on bishops score. She said everything about me is ready, short soft cervix and i am on the cusp of labouring but bubs is still to high to put pressure on the cervix and he shows no signs of coming down. :wacko:

Well she said i would have to be induced 'term +12' which would be friday but there is no room at the inn. The can not get me in till sunday :cry: but as i will be term + 12 by friday i have to go in for monitoring friday and saturday. Thats a 45 min trip each way. They did say that if any ladies give birth, then i am in a que to be bumped to friday but they only do 3 a day so i would need 5 ladies to have their babies so i can go in friday. Just feel down about it and i do not know why. :shrug: i know i will have my baby soon. I think the hormones are getting to me. :flower:


----------



## milosmum

Goodluck Kat FXed for you that bubs decides to make an appearance asap - we can't wait to meet him xxx


----------



## angelcake71

Aww it will soon be here hun.. FX he comes soon.. 
hot curries
raspberry tea
lots of BD!! xx


----------



## katstar

angelcake71 said:


> Aww it will soon be here hun.. FX he comes soon..
> hot curries
> raspberry tea
> lots of BD!! xx

I asked the midwife if we should bd after sweep. Her response was that the hormome in the sperm makes the cervix soft. Seen as mine is soft and ready, no amount of bd-ing will actually work. It will only keep my mind off tnings lol. She said some babies just don't get what their suppose to do ie get head down etc. Mine just don't like it in the pelvis to put pressure on my soft cervix. I am to live on my birthing ball and lots of walks but the pain in my hips is too much so i can't do a lot of both of these. Xx


----------



## angelcake71

Aww Kat
I bet you wish they would hurry up and induce you hun... I cant imagine what it feels like to go past the due date.. can they not take you in and induce on Wednesday..they give drugs by saline drip first and then once the waters are broken things can go quite quickly..you wont even need the pessaries to soften cx as it already is.. put pressure on your GP.. x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls kat hope he make a move soon hun hate the wait xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi everyone!!

Kat and Kimmy came to check on you guys too and oh dear stubbern lil babies you have in there hehehe... hope they make a appearance soon!!

Hope everyone is well?? 

Josey im sorry to hear your sad news :-( xxx


----------



## katstar

Hi girls,
Angelcake, the policy is that they will not induce till T+10. No sooner. I asked if they could get me in wednesday or thursday but they were booked up too. A lot of stubborn babies in south yorkshire. I am on the list to be bumped up to friday so i have to hope that other ladies give birth and i can be induced friday. Or he starts to be a good little boy and makes a move :)

I have to stop moaning as its only a few days and some ladies know they have to wait months, maybe even years for their bundles including some of you guys. 

I just want to give kimmy hugs and best wishes for today. Her c section was booked for today so i hope it goes well. 

xxxxxx


----------



## Welshbean

Josey - so sorry to hear the sad news.. Hoping that you have a lot of support at home..

Angelcake - welcome to the group! I lost my left tube by laproscopy due to ruptured ectopic in early Feb. They had tried to save it by using the methotrexate treatment, but that didn't work. Because of the methotrexate I was advised to wait 3 months, which we did (started again in May) and then we conceived in October. As you will see from our stories, we've all done it different ways, but I think if you haven't had the methotrexate treatment you can just wait until you feel physically ready. I know that even if I hadn't had the treatment we would have probably had to wait about 3 months because I still had pain from the op.

Jessica - congrats on on your recent scan, sounds like that's one happy bouncing bubba!

Kimmy - could luck with the C-section today! Really excited to see your pictures.. What an exciting day!

Kat - So sorry you're getting down about the wait. I know what it's like! I also feel a bit responsible because I joked that he could come on the same day as Kimmy's baby. I didn't even think that he could be later! I think you've also got a lot of nervous excitement about the birth and then you get so tired and frustrated about not knowing when it's going to happen it's horrible. Are you worried about the weather too? Haven't you got snow forecast up your way? Are you close to the hospital? I'm hoping he gets a shift on and decides to come under his own steam! Good luck!

Hope everyone else is ok? Sorry if I've missed people..

(Sorry about the long post!) As for me.. Well I had the scan yesterday morning and it's good news I think! There was a sac in the uterus. Hooray! This in itself is really good news as it means that my other tube works and that it made it all the way there on it's own! There was no fetal pole seen though, which worried me a bit. The sonographer and doctors were not too worried about it as the sac was only 16mm and they only expect to see the fetal pole when it gets to 20mm. Does anyone know if this is correct? I'm supposed to be over 6 weeks now, so I was hoping to see the fetal pole and maybe even a heart beat, so I was a little dissapointed. I know the date of my lmp is correct, but I also know that I ovulate on CD17-19, so if you think some people ovulate CD12-14 then that is almost a week later, so in real terms I could only be about 5 weeks.. Fingers crossed. I have another scan a week on Friday to confirm. So another 2 week wait for me!


----------



## katstar

Thanks welshbean and do not feel its your fault. As long as i have a healthy baby, thats all that matters. He seems happy in there. Moving loads still. Well not today but he sleeps in the morning and moves more in the night. 

I am so happy about your scan. I only saw a sac at my 6+2 scan so i would say please do not worry and i am sure it will be fine. I cried at the 6 week scan when i saw the sac. i cried knowing that my tube worked :happydance: i bet you feel the same. xx


----------



## angelcake71

katstar said:


> Hi girls,
> Angelcake, the policy is that they will not induce till T+10. No sooner. I asked if they could get me in wednesday or thursday but they were booked up too. A lot of stubborn babies in south yorkshire. I am on the list to be bumped up to friday so i have to hope that other ladies give birth and i can be induced friday. Or he starts to be a good little boy and makes a move :)
> 
> I have to stop moaning as its only a few days and some ladies know they have to wait months, maybe even years for their bundles including some of you guys.
> 
> I just want to give kimmy hugs and best wishes for today. Her c section was booked for today so i hope it goes well.
> 
> xxxxxx

Aww 
Im sorry hun.. 
most of mine had to be induced because of pre eclampsia then baby 6 was a c section..so most were at week 38/39 at the latest..
I wish you luck hun.. :flower: you deserve a baby as much as anyone.. xx


----------



## angelcake71

Welshbean said:


> Josey - so sorry to hear the sad news.. Hoping that you have a lot of support at home..
> 
> Angelcake - welcome to the group! I lost my left tube by laproscopy due to ruptured ectopic in early Feb. They had tried to save it by using the methotrexate treatment, but that didn't work. Because of the methotrexate I was advised to wait 3 months, which we did (started again in May) and then we conceived in October. As you will see from our stories, we've all done it different ways, but I think if you haven't had the methotrexate treatment you can just wait until you feel physically ready. I know that even if I hadn't had the treatment we would have probably had to wait about 3 months because I still had pain from the op.
> 
> Jessica - congrats on on your recent scan, sounds like that's one happy bouncing bubba!
> 
> Kimmy - could luck with the C-section today! Really excited to see your pictures.. What an exciting day!
> 
> Kat - So sorry you're getting down about the wait. I know what it's like! I also feel a bit responsible because I joked that he could come on the same day as Kimmy's baby. I didn't even think that he could be later! I think you've also got a lot of nervous excitement about the birth and then you get so tired and frustrated about not knowing when it's going to happen it's horrible. Are you worried about the weather too? Haven't you got snow forecast up your way? Are you close to the hospital? I'm hoping he gets a shift on and decides to come under his own steam! Good luck!
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok? Sorry if I've missed people..
> 
> (Sorry about the long post!) As for me.. Well I had the scan yesterday morning and it's good news I think! There was a sac in the uterus. Hooray! This in itself is really good news as it means that my other tube works and that it made it all the way there on it's own! There was no fetal pole seen though, which worried me a bit. The sonographer and doctors were not too worried about it as the sac was only 16mm and they only expect to see the fetal pole when it gets to 20mm. Does anyone know if this is correct? I'm supposed to be over 6 weeks now, so I was hoping to see the fetal pole and maybe even a heart beat, so I was a little dissapointed. I know the date of my lmp is correct, but I also know that I ovulate on CD17-19, so if you think some people ovulate CD12-14 then that is almost a week later, so in real terms I could only be about 5 weeks.. Fingers crossed. I have another scan a week on Friday to confirm. So another 2 week wait for me!

Glad about your scan hun, great news.. thanks for the welcome.. 
I didnt have the injection as was too far gone by then.. and was minutes from a tubal rupture..have decided to wait til December before ttc properly., just gonna have 1 little try this month.. xx


----------



## Welshbean

Thanks Kat. It's so reassuring that you saw only the sac at your scan too. I love this forum! And yes, I admit that I cried when she had told me it had made it to the womb.. I think I cried more this time than when she told me it was ectopic!


----------



## clarel976

Welshbean said:


> Thanks Kat. It's so reassuring that you saw only the sac at your scan too. I love this forum! And yes, I admit that I cried when she had told me it had made it to the womb.. I think I cried more this time than when she told me it was ectopic!

Welshbean........so glad your scan went well, i kept checkin in today and yesterday to see if you had updated i'm really pleased for you. I have mine tomorrow so I'll let you know how i get on, i will only be 6 weeks so heres hoping fx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls kimmy good luck hun on your c section xxxx


----------



## angelcake71

good luck Kimmy xx


----------



## puppymom32

Awesome news Welsh!!!

Good luck tomorrow clare

Wohoo Kimmy wishing u best of luck.


----------



## josey123

Just a litle update i went back on mon to have levels checked on thurs they went down to 155 ( was done at diff hospital) then had second lot done at usual hospital and they went up to 555.....consultant does not seem overly worried as not in any pain..

Since yesterday i have been slightly spotting (brown) which is a worry its not all the time on/off spoke to hospital and said if it gets heavy then will have to go in been getting on/off cramps but nothing to make me think best get to hospital

So im booked in for repeat bloods again tomorrow and a scan just need to know now where it is so i can starting dealing with it and get it sorted.....i have been on one hell of a emotional rollercoaster this week.

So just shows you that getting hcg bloods done at same hospital is important x


----------



## milosmum

wow Josey what a rollercoaster - FXed tomorrow goes well xxx

Good luck Kimmy - I imagine her little bundle is here by now - just can't wait to 'meet' the baby!

KAt - hope you managed a bit of ball bouncing and walking to get thet little guy evicted asapxx

Shells - can't believe you are 25weeks now - this time is flying by - how are you doing?

Welshbean and Jessica - scans are souding good - hope you can hold out for another 2ww welshbean!

Welcome Angelcake

xxx


----------



## angelcake71

Good luck tomorrow Josie..xx


----------



## clarel976

josey123 said:


> Just a litle update i went back on mon to have levels checked on thurs they went down to 155 ( was done at diff hospital) then had second lot done at usual hospital and they went up to 555.....consultant does not seem overly worried as not in any pain..
> 
> Since yesterday i have been slightly spotting (brown) which is a worry its not all the time on/off spoke to hospital and said if it gets heavy then will have to go in been getting on/off cramps but nothing to make me think best get to hospital
> 
> So im booked in for repeat bloods again tomorrow and a scan just need to know now where it is so i can starting dealing with it and get it sorted.....i have been on one hell of a emotional rollercoaster this week.
> 
> So just shows you that getting hcg bloods done at same hospital is important x

Thats sounds very promising good luck josie. I got my scan today to check its not ectopic fx lots of love xxxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls good luck josey hun xxxx


----------



## Welshbean

Good luck Clare for today and Josey for tomorrow. There's lots going on with the one-tubers at the moment! Best wishes to everyone else too. Wbx


----------



## katstar

hi guys,

Josey - what an ordeal your going through. Please be strong, try and be possitive and let us know how you get on. :hugs::flower:

Clare let us know how you get on. fingers crossed for you.

Welshbean - there is a lot going on with us. :flower:

I have had a call from anti natal day ward/ labour ward today. They can bump me up for the induction. Its going to be tomorrow at 8am :happydance: this was brilliant news and just what i needed before going mental. My oh parents are excited too as they are off to australia saturday for 3 months so they will get to see him before they go. :happydance: 
I am excited but also nervous. Hopefully i will have my baby in the next 48 hours. :baby:

hello to cat and amy :flower:


----------



## Welshbean

ooooh! Exciting news Kat. Good luck for tomorrow! I was induced in the end (waters broke but still at 2cm dilated 48 hours later) and as soon as they started the induction I went to 10cm in an hour! They give you a really low dose to begin with and my midwife said it was a minute dose and it was prob just psychological! Anyway, hope it works as well for you. You could have the baby by this time tomorrow.. Good luck!


----------



## puppymom32

Awesome news kat!!! Cant wait to see pics of your little one!!


----------



## caz & bob

aw woopppp kat looking forward to the pic of him hun i will be thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## angelcake71

:cry::cry: Sad news ladies..
Josie has aked me to let you all know that her pregnancy is ectopic.She is in hospital and will be given the injection tomorrow, so they can try and save the other tube.
I know that you will join me in sending your love kind thoughts and prayers to Josie and her family in this difficult time.
I am sorry to bring such sad news. xx


----------



## puppymom32

That stinks so sorry Josey sending u lots of hugs and prayers.


----------



## katstar

oh josey, that is awful news. I am so sorry. :( Sending you lots of hugs and prayers. xxx


----------



## angelcake71

Thankyou I will pass on your kind wishes to her xx


----------



## milosmum

oh no poor josey - she has had a terrible week with all that stress no this bad news. send our love xxx


----------



## milosmum

KAt - whoop whoop let the eviction begin!!! Can't wait to see the wee man xxx

HAs anyone heard about Kimmy and her bubs?

xxx


----------



## Olivia2

Josey I am so sorry you are going through this again :hugs:

kat and Kimmy goodluck and I'm looking forward to hearing your birth announcements.


----------



## caz & bob

angelcake71 said:


> :cry::cry: Sad news ladies..
> Josie has aked me to let you all know that her pregnancy is ectopic.She is in hospital and will be given the injection tomorrow, so they can try and save the other tube.
> I know that you will join me in sending your love kind thoughts and prayers to Josie and her family in this difficult time.
> I am sorry to bring such sad news. xx

aw sending lots of big :hugs: to here praying they can save her tube xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :wave: goodluck kat x x x


----------



## Welshbean

Josey - so sorry to hear the sad news. I hope the staff at the hospital are looking after you well. Please take care Wb x


----------



## Welshbean

Kat - good luck today!

Clare - hope all was well at your scan? Please let us know.. 

Hi to everyone else too..

Wb x


----------



## angelcake71

Good luck ttc everyone!! xx


----------



## jessica716

josey.... I'm so sorry to hear :hugs:


----------



## clarel976

Welshbean said:


> Kat - good luck today!
> 
> Clare - hope all was well at your scan? Please let us know..
> 
> Hi to everyone else too..
> 
> Wb x

Hello everyone
Scan went well, the babys in the right place got to go back in 2 weeks for another one as it was really little (3mm) so they want to check for hb next time. I told the kids last night they are chuft to bits

Thanks for all your good wishes xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## clarel976

So sorry Josie been thinking about you today lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hope everything is going to plan for Kat today good luck
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls weekend again goes so quick x x x


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: girls, quickly popping in! My little Man Archie arrived by C section on 23rd November at 12:24pm weighing 8lb13oz. we are so in love with him :cloud9: 
Here's one of his first pictures...

Will catch up on everyone's news ASAP!


----------



## milosmum

Oh Kimmy he is just gorgeous! Lovely name for the wee man. Hope you are both doing well and settling it at home xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats Kimmy he is adorable!!!


----------



## Olivia2

He is so cute and perfect Kimmy. CONGRATULATIONS :flower:


----------



## angelcake71

Congratulations Kimmy.. he is lovely..
hope you are feeling ok xx


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: how are you all well having a drink tonight just feel like one not had one for 2 month aw kimmy he is lovely hun aw carnt wait to her of kat xxx


----------



## milosmum

Now we have met Kimmys wee man i am desperate to hear how Kat has got on!

xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi girls!!

Awwwww Kimmy he is incredible! congratulations 

Cant wait to meet Kat's wee one too!!

So sorry to hear about Josey my thoughts are with her and hope they save her remaining tube.

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls not ruff at all today off the Bacardi had 3 nice glasses woke up fresh im doing a nice roast today starving carnt wait were having chocolate gateau after no kat yet she probuly resting xxxxxxx


----------



## mlyn26

Such awful news Josey - i hope you are ok. Sending well wishes at this heartbreaking time.

Kimmy your bubba is adorable - well done and congrats.

Kat - waiting impatiently for news, hope all going well. 

xx


----------



## Doingit4us

Hi ladies. I hope you dont mind me stopping by to ask a questions about etopic pregnancy. I apologize if this is too sensitive of a topic, but I could use some help. I got a BFP the day before my AF and another the day of. Got my AF right on time, but had a beta if 11. Two days late later it was 26, three days it was 36. My doc told me it was a chemical and they would test my betas anymore. If I had any pain or bleeding come to the ER. My AF lasted exactly like it was supposed to. Today is six days after my last beta and I woke up to bright red blood. I'm not having any pain really. Just very very mild cramps. I have had a tubal reversal and only have one tube. I am really worried this could be an etopic not just a chemical. What do you all think? Again, I apologize if this is being insensitive.


----------



## Olivia2

Doingit4us I am sorry your going through this. I don't think at this stage you can rule out ectopic pregnancy not that I am saying it is either. Have you done a HPT lately? If its now negative (using a very sensitive test) I'd say its unlikely to be ectopic and more like a chemical pregnancy but if the line is there, not changing or getting stronger there is obviously some placental tissue etc still there and growing (could be in the uterus or elsewhere) and you need to get that investigated especially when your at risk of ectopic with the tubal reversal and not wanting to risk damage to your remaining tube just incase it is ectopic. Hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## angelcake71

Olivia2 said:


> Doingit4us I am sorry your going through this. I don't think at this stage you can rule out ectopic pregnancy not that I am saying it is either. Have you done a HPT lately? If its now negative (using a very sensitive test) I'd say its unlikely to be ectopic and more like a chemical pregnancy but if the line is there, not changing or getting stronger there is obviously some placental tissue etc still there and growing (could be in the uterus or elsewhere) and you need to get that investigated especially when your at risk of ectopic with the tubal reversal and not wanting to risk damage to your remaining tube just incase it is ectopic. Hope you get some answers soon.

I agree with Olivia..
its not worth taking risks hun.. xx


----------



## mlyn26

I agree with Olivia too. Get to your EPU and get a scan and bloods again. Be demanding and good luck x


----------



## katstar

hi there ladies.
So sorry i have taken so long to give you the news but i have been recovering and not had any chance to get to my computer. Updating now from my mobile while i have a minute. 
First i want to say congrats to kimmy. He is beautiful. Bet you can't stop staring, smelling and kissing :) 
Well i got in at 8 am thursdah for induction and they were able to break my waters straight away. No gel. I delivered zak lewis thomson at 19.22 on thursday night weighing 9lb 4 oz. 
Well everything went great until my placenta decided to stay put. Well 4 hours later i was walking up after surgery, 3000ml blood loss, having a blood transfusion and still feeling very weak from it all. I got home saturday night with him and we are not getting off to a good start with bf due to my blood levels but i am pushung through with my very patient, brilliang and tired other half. We are smitten!!! I will post a pic when i can and full birth story. :) love you all xxxxx


----------



## jessica716

congrats katstar..hope ur feeling back to yourself soon :hugs: xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw glad your getting better hun aw looking forward to the pic and birth story xxxxx


----------



## Olivia2

katstar huge CONGRATULATIONS on the arrival of your son. Sending you speedy recovery vibes. 

The exact same thing happened to me with my first DD. I had a retained placenta which wouldn't budge so eventually went of to theatre to have it removed and had a whooping haemorrage. Take care of yourself and get that iron into yourself. It took me many months to get my levels back to where they were suppose to be. It can take a while to establish your milk supply too as when that happens as your so compromised before you even start.


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Congratulations Katstar... 
love the name, hope u recover soon xx


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats Kat!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls been the gym today need to lose some pounds were putting the deck es up tomoz wooooppp xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## milosmum

Congratulations katstar - he sounds like a big boy! Hope you are recovering well and feeling better soon xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Yay congrats Kat!! sending you speedy recovery vibes xxx


----------



## Welshbean

Congratulations Kat and Kimmy! Enjoy the special newborn snuggles!

Kat - hope the iron-loss isn't getting you down too much. Be careful with the iron tablets, I was given these because I lost so much blood when the ectopic ruptured. Perhaps tmi but they made me severely constipated!

My next scan is Friday. I'm really nervous as we didn't get to see a fetal pole at the 6 week scan and any symptoms that I had completely disappeared at 7 weeks.. I'm really hoping that everything is ok, but it's very hard to believe it when you don't feel pregnant at all! Only 2 more sleeps to go til we find out..


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls hope your all good well i have put my decorations up woopp think i have started the street off there all putting then up haha xxxxxx


----------



## mlyn26

Congrats Kat, great news.

Good luck with the scan on friday welshbean.

Caz - yipee for decs.

xx


----------



## jessica716

welshbean.... Good luck for your scan huni, i hope your bean is happy and snug xxxx

Caz... Wooo decorations i've not even thought about that yet! Haha

Got my midwife appointment monday and then private scan tuesday.... Hopefully find out the sex provided bean cooperates xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Wow jes 15 weeks already time is really flying by.


----------



## jessica716

I know!! Doesn't seem like yesterday when i first came on here after the ectopic... the past 4 months has flown by!!

How are you doing?? Anymore ideas on your fundraising plans?? xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls how are you all xxxx


----------



## angelcake71

:happydance::happydance: hello everyone..

hope the pregnancy is going well Jess..

Welshbean good luck with the scan..

:happydance::happydance: got my AF today.. so I can officially start ttc now...pretty scared though.. :wacko: but will have to see what happens... xx


----------



## katstar

hi lovely ladies. Are we loving the snow? :) 

Olivia, they have given me iron tablet but unfortunatly when he was weighed on tuesday he went from 9lb 4oz to 8lb 1oz. My suspicions were correct. He was not getting enough milk. He was waking every hour with hunger. We had to go back into hospital tuesday and i had no choice but to let him have fomula due to dehydration. I was heartbroken. It was that or a feeding tube and me and my other half did not want that at all :( they attempted to put a feeding tube in but zak pulled it out. He was so distressed. Never cried so much in my life. First time i saw my oh cry too. :(
Well a nice nurse asked if i wanted to express. We got into a routine in the hopital of expressing, waiting for feeding time, giving him that in a bottle, then a formula bottle to top up what amount he should be having and then me expressing again ready for next feed. It meant only periods of 1.5 hours sleep and then 1.5 awake but as long as he gets some breast milk, its worth it. After 1 day and night in hospital he gained 300 grms. Go zak! :happydance:
In the end the docs agreed i should have had at least 4 - 5 units of blood with me wanting to breast feed not just 3 units i had. This as now got me angry as i will never get that back. :( well zak is doing loads better and i should be grateful he is and we caught it when we did. :)

Welshbean, thanks for the tip ;) i was expecting it so i asked for lactolose on prescription too. So far so good. Still get mega tired and breathless but it is getting better. :)
Good luck on your scan ;) and yours too jessica ;) 
Now for you a pic of zak. :) xx


----------



## angelcake71

Aww hope Zak continues to put on weight,and that you recover as well Kat.. take it easy hun.. xx


----------



## katstar

Sorry i will add the pic this time :dohh:

https://img191.imageshack.us/img191/5705/zak4.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img508.imageshack.us/img508/1362/zak6.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


:flower::baby::cloud9:


----------



## puppymom32

Boo stupid work wont let me see pic I'll have to look when I get home. Hope he continues to do well.


----------



## caz & bob

aw hes is lovely hun well done xxxx


----------



## angelcake71

Aww Kat.. he is gorgeous!! I want to pick him up and give him a nice squishy cuddle xx


----------



## mlyn26

He is A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E!

Well done you, you are doing so so well hun. x


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls weekend carnt belevie how quick it come round woopppp bacardi and coke for me tonight xxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

He is adorable Kat!!!


----------



## milosmum

Oh Kat he is gorgeous - what a lovely handsome little man and well worth all the worrying. Hope you are both continuing to improve and feel better xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls how are you all hate this weather its like sleety rain did a test this morning bfn dont no when i o this time xxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls xxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hello lovely ladies - just thought I'd show my face again after the dispointment of a chemical last month.

Just wanted to say a huge congrats to Kat - Zak is soooo gorgeous. I hope breast feeding gets easier and that he starts to put on weight :)

AFM - I'm pregnant again girls - can you believe it!!! 4th Pregnancy in 8 months!! This time all is looking good - officially 4 weeks today but took a CB digi test yesterday (3+6) and already got 2-3 weeks which I'm taking as a good sign. EPU took bloods at 3+5 and my HCG was at 104.5 and progesterone well over 100 (can't remember what number exactly), but I'm under a consultant and he said to have a progesterone level so early above 60 is fantastic and puts the pregnany in the "Normal" category - which would make sense as my last three pregnancies have had progesterone readings of 22, 47 and 24 - which were all in the high risk ectopic/abnormal or failing pregnancy category.

So I'm feeling massively hopeful for this bean. I have a scan at 6+4 to confirm all is ok on the 23.12.10 - a day after when my ectopic pregnancy would have been due so I hope I get some good news otherwise Christmas will be really crap for us.

Here's my test progression from 10-13 dpo and my digi that I did yesterday at 13dpo (3+6)!
 



Attached Files:







SD 3.12.10 at 10-12dpo.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 5









CBD 4.12.10 at 13dpo.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mossip

:hi: Can i join you lovely ladies? I have an unicornuate uterus. I've searched this thread to see if any1 else has but i couldn't see. Hope your all doing well xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw cupcake wooppp congrats again fx its ok hun mossip welcome hun your always welcome xxxxxxxxx


----------



## milosmum

congratulations cupcake really wonderful news i hope you can enjoy this one now. Can't wait to see scan piccies on the 23rd.

welcome mossip hope we can be of some support for you TTC

xxx


----------



## mlyn26

awwwwwww cupcake - your post had me all welled up. I am so thrilled and so hopeful that this is your baby. Please, please, please. Keep us posted. You are obvioulsy a real fertile mertile!!

Welcome mossip. Sorry what is an unicornuate uterus? Do you have just one tube with it? I'm sorry i am so clueless! I hope we can provide you with some support on your journal.

xx


----------



## mossip

Yeah i only have 1 tube but 2 ovaries. It basically means that i'll be high risk as my uterus is smaller and there's more chance of an Ectopic, Miscarriage or Prem birth. When i went to see my Fs last year it was a junior and all she went on about was all the negatives to me getting pregnant. I think thats what put Oh off. We went back in November and saw my Fs and he was fantastic. He never mentioned any of the negatives concentrating only on the things he could do to help us. I couldn't of been any happier. He also said i'd be monitored more. xx


----------



## mlyn26

What a relief to have the other FS then. I hope you get your bfp soon. I have never heard of your condition before. It's awful what hardships we have to go through just to get what should be so natural for us isn't it? I will check out your journal mossip as see you in some of my friends. x


----------



## Olivia2

Welcome mossip. Hope your ttc journey is short and sweet. I have a heart shaped uterus which is divided down the middle by a septum (although it doesn't go all the way down) which puts me at risk of prem birth but so far I've made it to 38weeks and then 36weeks with my two girls and am now almost 22weeks with our precious 3rd daughter. 

Cupcake CONGRATULATIONS. I'm so pleased to hear this time it sounds like everything is starting so perfectly. Sending you stacks and stacks of sticky beans!


----------



## puppymom32

Lucy awesome news keeping everything crossed for you.

welcome mossip great group of ladies in here with so much success in bfps all over right now.


----------



## jessica716

welcome mossip!! Hope you're well!

Cupcake...big congrats...i really hope this little bean is all snug in the right place!

..... Saw my midwife today, shes so miserable! Haha, kept telling me off for crossing my legs and wasn't very helpful in answering my questions!
Oh well... Private Scan day tomorrow...wooooo hopefully we'll get to find out if bean is a boy or girl! Yey :happydance: xxx

Hope all you ladies are well :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls jess good luck with the scan hun well its been snowing all day her but only fine bfn for me again so just going to wait ans see if af come xxxxxx


----------



## angelcake71

good luck with the scan Jess xx


----------



## angelcake71

Congratulations CUPCAKE got my fx crossed for you hun xx

welcome Mossip!! xx


----------



## Welshbean

Big congrats cupcake! I'm keeping everything crossed for you.. Sounds like all is going well so far though.

Kat - I'm sad that poor little Zak has had such a rough start, but he looks like he's doing really well now and at least he was a really healthy weight to start with. It's horrible seing your precious bundle in hospital though, so I really feel for you..

Cas - so sorry AF got you.. Here's hoping for a New Year BFP!

Welcome Mossip!

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Jess!

Hi to everyone else too!

As for me, well the scan on Friday was fab! I was amazed as there was no fetal pole 10 days earlier at the 6+2 scan and all my symptoms had dissappeared so I was worried nothing was going to show up on the scan. But, there was a blob with head, body, arms, legs and heartbeat. It's just incredible that all that can grow in 10 days! The scan dated me 4 days earlier than my lmp date, which fits in both with my ovulation and the previous scan. I'm going to wait until my 12 week scan before I alter my ticker though. So, we're obviously over the moon and now having a big debate about whether we should tell people at Xmas (11 weeks) or after the 12 week scan which will probably be in the first week of Jan..


----------



## KimmyB

Congratulations Cupcake :wohoo: That is great news!!

Great news on the scan WB, so pleased for you!

Welcome Mossip :flower:


----------



## angelcake71

Great news Welshbean xx


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls the sun is out her wooppp all the snow is melting welsh great new hun xxxxxx


----------



## angelcake71

no sun here just frost.. and coldness xx


----------



## puppymom32

Awesome news WB that is so amazing!!


----------



## Olivia2

Fantastic news Welsh B. I'm so pleased for you :flower:


----------



## jessica716

I'm having a boy!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







scan0003.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mommy2be20

I haven't popped in an awhile, been pretty caught up in my first TWW, driving myself nutty :dohh:
Soo much good news on the progressing pregnancies though, congratulations to you all :hugs: and yay for sticky beans in the right place !
I have a quick question, if no one minds ... I have been told that our remaining tube can swing over and catch the eggy if released from the tubeless side. Just wondering what everyone else has been told, you know how some doctors say different things :wacko:
I O'd from my right side, where I'm tubeless. Had sore BBs and nips since O (have only got worse with time) and very mild cramping on and off in my TWW, last night was hit with night sweats (yuck), but having slight af type cramping today. I'm holding onto some hope... but won't any longer if the chances of my only tube grabbing the eggy are slim :nope:
Thank you :hugs:


----------



## jessica716

apparently (so my doctor said) there is a 20% chance of the opposite tube catching egg xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Thanks jessica !
And a boy ?! How exciting !! :bunny:


----------



## puppymom32

I heard the same thing they are all kinda squished in there together and can pick it up on either side. 

Congrats Jess


----------



## angelcake71

A boy thats brill!!.. Jess

yes thats true.. it can catch the egg from either ovary.. xx


----------



## Welshbean

Congrats Jess! You can start thinking about names properly now, or have you already decided?
Good luck Mommy2be! I had been told that the other tube could catch the egg too and it's amazing if true!


----------



## caz & bob

morning :wave: girls well think af maybe on her way my temp have dropped loads this morning xxxxxxxx


----------



## jessica716

welshbean... Thanks, yes we've pretty much settled for ...
Conor james...

Got an ongoing family tradition whereas we all have J for either first or middle name, so i've been good and carried it on xxxx


----------



## clarel976

Hi Ladies
Just a quick update on me. I had my 8 week scan today and found out it was a mmc so i have to go in on friday for a d+c. Really gutted, i thought everything was ok after finding out it wasn't ectopic, i have m/s swollen boobs and belly the lot!!!! Good luck to you all and thanks for your help x x x x


----------



## puppymom32

clare,
I'm so sorry hun. Big hugs!!!


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry clarel af has landed xxxxx


----------



## angelcake71

Sorry Clare hun xx


----------



## Olivia2

clarel I am so sorry to hear your little bean didn't stay! Fly free precious one :cry:


----------



## Welshbean

Clare - so sorry to hear your news. Please take care and make sure someone gives you lots of cuddles.. I was so worried that this was going to happen to me last week and now I feel bad that it has happened to you instead. Sort of like if it had happened to me maybe it wouldn't have happened to you. Does that sound odd?

Caz - so sorry AF got you. At least you've got your FS apt to look forward to next month! And you can drink and eat all the nice things over Xmas..

Jess - I'm loving the name..

As for me, well this pg is very different to when I was pg with my little boy. I had no symptoms at all with him. This time I felt quite ill very early on (abt 5-6 weeks) although I wasn't sick. Then I had no symptoms at all between weeks 6-8 and then suddenly I have been very sick for the past 2 days. Literally can't keep anything down. I'm actually wondering whether I've got a tummy bug as there are loads going round at the moment. I guess if it stops then it was a bug and if it carries on it's morning sickness..


----------



## Welshbean

I've just had a thought.. I guess I shouldn't really be posting in here now I'm pregnant? I really don't want to upset anyone further. I know what it's like when you're trying/going through a loss and there are pregnant people everywhere. It's a bit tough because on one hand it's good to have the pregnant girls/new mums on here to give all the others hope and on the other, it is primarily a board for those with one tube to discuss their problems..

What do you girls think? Perhaps I'll move over to first tri/July Mums and just pop back here now and again to say hello?


----------



## KimmyB

So so sorry clarel :cry:


----------



## puppymom32

Definetly stay here WB it truley does give all others in the same situation inspiration. We are all in different stages in our journey but still share the same fears and struggle. We are like a family more than a TTC group.


----------



## jessica716

welshbean...

I'm over in 2nd tri now but i pop in here just to update on progress and find out how the other ladies are doing.
I think its nice to know that even when somethings gone wrong that it can go right after, and that sometimes the ladies who have been through a recent tube loss come here to look for support and also hope and to hear success stories.
I know it certainly helped me deal with my loss and these lovely ladies helped me through the worry in the early stages this time round.

Caz.... Sorry to head about af....
not long until your follow up app though :happydance:

:hugs: hope you're all ok ladies... Not long until xmas now! Xxxx


----------



## KimmyB

I have to agree with Amy and Jessica :) xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls not long now and af will be gone woopp 3 more days xxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Sorry she got u caz but at least she doesnt stay long .


----------



## caz & bob

i no hun i am glad for that haha x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls weekend woooppp have to take my niece the hospital in abit she has not had the baby yet she has 2 sweeps and they are going to do another internal on her today to see if it starts her off she was jew the 5th xxxx


----------



## katstar

hi everyone :flower:

clare, i am so sorry to read/hear about your very sad news :cry: its just doesn't seem fair for it to happen to anyone. hope you are looked after and you recover well after today :hugs:

jess, congrats on it being a boy and yes what a lovely name. :) were you hoping for a boy or were you not fussed either way?

welshbean, you should stay. look at me and kimmy. have our bundles but still here talking to all you nice ladies. i can't keep away tbh. i have got to known ladies on hear and i love to see what and how everyone is getting on. i feel like your all my friends even though we have never met. 

well update on me. my haemoglobin levels are back to 10.9. well nearly there at 11. :happydance: zak is also doing great. now 9lb 7oz so overtaken his birth weight. :happydance: feeding is a bit hit and miss. sometimes breast fed, sometimes expressed milk fed and sometimes formula fed. he is happy and happy to take what ever's given :haha::haha:


----------



## mlyn26

kat you are doing so well. So sorry for your loss clare. Great news on having a boy jess. I also think all one tubers welcome here. Gives me hope xx


----------



## jessica716

thanks myln :hugs:

Katstar.... I thought i was having a boy anyway so was already expecting it... :happydance:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi everyone thought id pop over say hi!!! hope everyones well

Claire im so sorry for your loss xxxx


----------



## milosmum

sorry clarel to hear of your loss, hope you feel better soon.

Welshbean don't you go anywhere - we need the success stories to keep the rest of us going!

I am still cooing over Kimmy and Kats little bundles and those gorgeous little lads will also keep me going on the TTC journey xxx


----------



## clarel976

Hi Ladies
Thank you so much for your well wishes. Procedure is all over and done with and i'm not feeling too bad actually. I'm a bit achey but i have no heavy bleeding infact hardly any bleeding. Emotionally i feel alot better now. Hubbys away now till christmas but we may get trying again once he comes home. That pregnancy was a surprise but we were both really looking forward to it and so were the kids and my mum and dad. Hopefully i'll be back soon with another BFP.
Lots of love to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls how are you all x x x


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Hiya
How is evryone??.... scary time for me..just started ttc this week.. 
am planning on :sex: every other day.. for 10 days.. will see what happens.. will be :sleep::sleep: alot!!! xx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls,

I am back. Still no BFP. Got my consulatant appointment on Thurs to see what they decide to do next. Hoping I get refered to FS.

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls m niece is home now with the bby wooppp i can have loads of cuddles aw good luck magpie x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls finished everything now for Xmas carnt wait wooppp x x x


----------



## 4magpies

Bad news for me this morning girls at the hospital.

Turns out my left tube is totally blocked and useless, my right is also blocked but not as badly.

Getting refered to the FS. In the mean time I have to get my BMI below 30 and go for 3 & 21 day bloods and OH has to go for a SA.

So down in the dumps and depressed.

xxx


----------



## jessica716

4magpies...oh no so sorry to hear huni :hugs: try not to worry too much xxx

I'm just at the doctors i've got really bad pgp and i'm being referred to the hospital for physio.... Oh the joy :nope:


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: sorry mags hun..

was that an hsg you had done?? xx


----------



## 4magpies

I had a lap & dye in May. Took them this long to give me the news. Idiots. A bit annoyed actually.

As the nurse on the day said it was just my left side. Turns out its my left and right.

x


----------



## katstar

clare, glad you are recovering well :hugs:

4magpies, i am sooo sorry to hear your news :hugs: fancy them not telling you till now - your right........idiots!! lets hope your fertility specialist can give you some good news and tell you were you go from here.

As for me i have thrown in the towel with the expressing and pump. Well i am sick of being a human cow. It made me feel sick every time it was time to do it. I have now gone back to the good old fashioned mummy, baby and boob. I know my boobs do not make enough for him but i let him latch on at every feed, let him take what he can and then try to guess how much formula he needs after. He latches on lovely and happily and takes the bottle after so i am really lucky that he just thinks 'food' and does not get confused between the two. :) past two nights at the 4am feed he fed on the boob nicely and only wanted 1oz of formula afterwards :happydance:


----------



## Olivia2

4magpies I'm sorry to hear about your news and that it took them this long to give you your results. Maybe some physio on your abdo and antibiotics will free the better one of the two or the lap and dye helped unblock them or the not bad one. I'll keep everything crossed for you you get some great answers and hope from your specialist when you see him/her.

katstar sounds like your doing a brilliant job and your little man is very content. Way to go.


----------



## 4magpies

Milos mum said someone tried self massage to unblock tubes and she got her bfp? Videos on youtube?

Im struggling to find videos.

xxxx


----------



## Olivia2

4magpies I did quite religious abdo massage on my tube side (other is gone from EP) days leading up to ovulation and then for a week post ovulation. I only did this religiously the month I got my latest BFP and do honestly think it helped me get pregnant and then for my bean to get to the uterus. My remaining tube wasn't blocked but they said the outside of the tube was damaged and pinned down with adhesions from endo and PID. That was on my 10th month post trying again since EP in 09. I watched videos on unblocking blocked tubes on the net but not on youtube which is where I got the idea from. I did it alot and firmly. When I knew I'd ovulated I only pushed and stroked the in the direction of the uterus from the left tube hoping it would force the bean down the tube if there was one. I think it helped but maybe it was just a fluke. Anyway I'll be trying ti again if we ttc in the future.


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks for the info. Should I just be rubbing above me pelvic bone? Fancy trying it on my right.

X


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls how are you all well its like a blizzard her non stop snow woopppp aw 4magpie fx it will get sorted hun x x x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hello ladies thought id pop on say hello hope everyones well! xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I'm snowed in! 

X


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls hope your all enjoying the weekend i am glad the kids have finished school now i can have a lie in woopp been on the field with the dogs in the snow they love it x x x


----------



## angelcake71

sounds like a good idea.. may try myself x


----------



## Olivia2

4magpies I rubbed above my hip bone part the bit where the abdo is softer. I went pretty deep trying to make sure it would affect the tube and did a down-like motion. It wasn't comfortable so I did it very firmly. I didn't worry about doing anything to my tubeless side. If you can watch that video on unblocking blocked tubes that might help. It only went for a few minutes and I took some ideas from that.


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls x x x


----------



## jessica716

Hey Caz hope ur ok!

-12 here this morning when i got up for work, and all my roads iced over...wasn't feeling too great so i've stayed off today. Hope this ice goes away too!!

xx


----------



## 4magpies

I've tried the massaging. FX'd it does something.

Hope your girls are good. 

x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well i feel ill today think im geting the flu but hope not its my oh birthday in the morning x x xx


----------



## mlyn26

Had a trip to hospital today with agony in left side, felt worse than my ectopic pain. Think it could be kidney infection. Have to wait 10 days for results : ( 
So crap over xmas.


----------



## milosmum

mlyn - hope you feel better soon and manage to enjoy christmas xxx


----------



## Olivia2

mlyn26 hope the pain is gone and its nothing serious. Could it be scar tissue breaking or something like that? I've had som e horrendous pain at times much worse then my ectopic pain was and thats what they put it down to adhesions breaking.

caz & bob hope your feeling better too and HAPPY BIRTHDAY :flower: (not sure if its today yet where you are due to the time differences (its 8am 22/12 here)

Well ladies who are half snowed in. I've only seen snow once in my life and that was when I was 25. And I thik its cold here at about 30degrees as usually this time of year it well into the 40's now.

Well the big 24weeks now. Still freaking out as bubba isn't moving much and we know she is small and has some cysts on her brain. Dr isn't worried but I am.


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun its his birthday 22nd x x x


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry mlyn hope its nothing major and goes away soon. Big Hugs. 

Olivia- praying all is ok. one of my buddies on here is having twins they saw cyst on her little girl. Thankfully it went away on its own.


----------



## angelcake71

so sorry mlyn hope u feel better soon xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all afm had loads of egg white cm this morning x x x x


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hello guys,

I have good news!!! We have heartbeats and when I say heartbeats I mean two as it seems we're having twins! I think that must be a first for the One Tubers???

We're totally in shock but over the moon - this is the first scan ever that I've had a hb let alone 2 of them!!!

Both measuring exactly to-date 6+4 with the same due date that I was expecting - 14th August 2011

Oh god so excited!! Just hope they'll be ok and I get to meet them :) #

I'm flabbergasted - with the odds against us and the one tube we have manage to fertilise 2 separate eggs last month on the right side where I have my only tube - how amazing is that!!

WHat a wonderful Christmas present too x x x

Merry Christmas all.
 



Attached Files:







Scan 6+4 23.12.10.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## stardust22

Gorgeous scan piccie hun!!!

Thought I would type on here rather than text. my fingers seem to getting RSI from Angry Birds lol

So happy for you!
x


----------



## Cupcake1979

stardust22 said:


> Gorgeous scan piccie hun!!!
> 
> Thought I would type on here rather than text. my fingers seem to getting RSI from Angry Birds lol
> 
> So happy for you!
> x

Aww thank you hun - means so much xx


----------



## puppymom32

Awesome news cupcake!!! So excited for you. What a wonderful Christmas present!! Miracles definetly do happen.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Thank you so much Amy. Just have to hope these guys are here to stay...

Hows things with you... What's the latest with the IVF program?


----------



## 4magpies

That's awesome news congrats on the twins.

X


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls think i have got the flu feel really ill cupcake congrats on the twins hun x x x


----------



## mossip

Congrats on twins and what a beautiful scan pic xxx
Caz i hope you feel better soon :) xxx


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hello everyone, I hope you don't mind me stopping by and giving you a little insight to my story. I have been TTCing for 2 years now, everything ok with DH and I had all blood tests which were fine and then my HSG about a month ago. I have to admit that it was a very traumatic experience for me so when it was over and the doctor spoke to me, all that registered was I have one viable tube which is the right one. I just can't remember for the life of me what she said about the left one. :dohh: But the nurse told me that the doctor gave my tubes a good flush out. My next appointment is not until April so it has left me wondering if I had one viable tube but after the HSG and the good flush out that both are working or if the good flush out still only left one viable tube. :shrug: 

Apart from the left tube being possibily block what else could be wrong with it? Sorry, if I am in the wrong thread but I am just worried about my tubes and how it would effect my fertility.


----------



## 4magpies

Aslong as you have one good tube you should be fine. Sadly both mine are damaged.

Good luck.

X


----------



## mlyn26

Cupcake your post made me cry, what absolutely lovely news. And twins!! Wowzer, how fortunate. I wish you all the best xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope you all have a wonderful xmas and new year x x x


----------



## mlyn26

Merry xmas all x


----------



## Cupcake1979

Merry Christmas to you all... I hope the magic of Christmas brings us some more BFP joy!!

Baby dust to you all x


----------



## puppymom32

Irish_eyes said:


> Hello everyone, I hope you don't mind me stopping by and giving you a little insight to my story. I have been TTCing for 2 years now, everything ok with DH and I had all blood tests which were fine and then my HSG about a month ago. I have to admit that it was a very traumatic experience for me so when it was over and the doctor spoke to me, all that registered was I have one viable tube which is the right one. I just can't remember for the life of me what she said about the left one. :dohh: But the nurse told me that the doctor gave my tubes a good flush out. My next appointment is not until April so it has left me wondering if I had one viable tube but after the HSG and the good flush out that both are working or if the good flush out still only left one viable tube. :shrug:
> 
> Apart from the left tube being possibily block what else could be wrong with it? Sorry, if I am in the wrong thread but I am just worried about my tubes and how it would effect my fertility.

So sorry hun. I would see if u can call and find out again what the status of the other tube was. April is a long time to wait. My HSG never showed any blockages but I still had scar tissue built up in the tubes which caused me to have ectopics in both the dye was able to get through but not the egg. Unfotunatly there is not test to show that. Best of luck.


----------



## puppymom32

Cupcake1979 said:


> Thank you so much Amy. Just have to hope these guys are here to stay...
> 
> Hows things with you... What's the latest with the IVF program?

Well right now waiting to do our fundraiser at the end of March and then they will match us up with a clinic to start the IVF hopefull that wont be much longer after march we shall see.

Wishing you all a Very Merry Christmas.


----------



## Olivia2

Irish_eyes I have to agree with puppymom. Try and get youtr results before April if you can as April is a long time away. When I had mine done (bit different as I had it done under lap) the Dr told me my results that day and called me the next to make sure I had taken it all in. I also agree with puppymom that the HSG doesn't give an accurate discription of the insides of the tube. It can be opened enough for dye but not the egg. Also if one of your tube is damaged (doesn't sound like you know either way) it can be toxic to any egg trying to fertilise and implant which drastically reduces your chances of falling pregnant IYKWIM. It sounds like you need more answers so you know if you can rule tubal damage out as a possible cause as to why your not pregnant yet! Hope it happens soon for you.

puppymom I have everything crossed for you that March speeds up and you can start with the IVF quickly and results in your sticky BFP and a baby/ies!

Cupcake massive CONGRATULATIONS on your twinnies. What Brilliant news and double delight. I think it is a first for this thread although I know a woman who also had twins (boy/girl) at term after an ectopic and loss of her tube. I've actually read only having 1 tube increases your chances of multiples but I'm sure thats because of the increased chance of assisted conception hence increasing the chance of twinnies.


----------



## mlyn26

OOOOoooo i'd love twins now. I would never had thought it a year ago but with 1 tube you can't help feeling at any moment you could lose your only tube and not get an opportunity for a second baby. Altho tbh i wanted 4 children but now i would be so so happy and blessed with onex


----------



## Irish_eyes

Olivia2 said:


> Irish_eyes I have to agree with puppymom. Try and get youtr results before April if you can as April is a long time away. When I had mine done (bit different as I had it done under lap) the Dr told me my results that day and called me the next to make sure I had taken it all in. I also agree with puppymom that the HSG doesn't give an accurate discription of the insides of the tube. It can be opened enough for dye but not the egg. Also if one of your tube is damaged (doesn't sound like you know either way) it can be toxic to any egg trying to fertilise and implant which drastically reduces your chances of falling pregnant IYKWIM. It sounds like you need more answers so you know if you can rule tubal damage out as a possible cause as to why your not pregnant yet! Hope it happens soon for you.

Thanks Olivia, the doctor did explain it to me after the HSG but the procedure was soooooo traumatic for me that all that register was "one viable right tube". Although the wee nurse did say that the doctor gave them a good flush out....whatever that means. I think I will ring after the holidays to give myself some peace of mind.


----------



## milosmum

Cupcake - enormous congratulations you nearly made me cry (not good since I am at work today!) Really over the moon for you - what a brilliant acheivement - two babie from one tube.

All the best for a happy and healthy pregnancy xxx


----------



## katstar

arrrrr cupcake what fantastic news!!! :happydance: 

It was not the news that brought tears to my eyes, but the scan pic. how lovely. They came down the tube together, grow together, born together, live-learn-play together and then be together forever. How wonderful and yes the first i have known for a one tuber!!! well down love. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## milosmum

OMG KAtstar now you are going to make me cry xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi everyone

Hope you all had a lovely christmas!!!

Cupcake im so happy to see your news!! wow twins your so lucky how blessed you must be feeling 

Hope everyone is well and the new year brings new babies  xxx


----------



## angelcake71

Cupcake1979 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have good news!!! We have heartbeats and when I say heartbeats I mean two as it seems we're having twins! I think that must be a first for the One Tubers???
> 
> We're totally in shock but over the moon - this is the first scan ever that I've had a hb let alone 2 of them!!!
> 
> Both measuring exactly to-date 6+4 with the same due date that I was expecting - 14th August 2011
> 
> Oh god so excited!! Just hope they'll be ok and I get to meet them :) #
> 
> I'm flabbergasted - with the odds against us and the one tube we have manage to fertilise 2 separate eggs last month on the right side where I have my only tube - how amazing is that!!
> 
> WHat a wonderful Christmas present too x x x
> 
> Merry Christmas all.

Cupcake thats fantastic!! :flower: ... wow congratulations on your 2 mini cupcakes!!!! hope you are ok xxxxxxxxx.... PS hope you havent started a TWIN baby boom on the one tubers group!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: AWSOME PICTURE AS WELL!!


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hello ladies,

Thank you all so much for your well wishes! Hope you all had lovely Christmases too :)

I'm sitting here glugging down ginger ale - seems to have an effect on the nausea!

How you all doing? Amy so pleased to hear that things are on track for the IVF for you... in just a matter of a few months you could be on your way to your miracle baby - I truely hope so and am keeping everything crossed for you. 

I'm starting to stress already. Been reading up on twin pregnancies - says they're at higher risk of miscarriage - either one or both of the babies and it also says that the stronger baby can take over which leads to the other baby dying and being reabsorbed :( crickey... Very worried... am also thinking now will they both be there when i go back for my scan at 9+2?

Totally petrified and nothing can calm my nerves!!


----------



## mlyn26

Oh cupcake, i bet u are v anxious. Try not to look up on stats as won't change anything. U have to think positively and have faith. I hope these 2 weeks fly by xx


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi ladies

I'd like to join this group if I may? I had my right tube removed in July due to an ectopic (about 7-8 weeks) and my husband and I are TTC again. I have PCOS and hypothyroidism (the joys!!) and am on clomid to help me conceive, but I'm looking for some friendly advice and just generally chatting to all you lovely ladies who have been through something similar.

Carmen. xx


----------



## mlyn26

Welcome Carmen,

I am sorry for your loss and removal of your tube. I had my left tube removed due ectopic in June of this year. This is my 4th month TTC following ectopic as waiting for 3 months before TTC again as suggested by doctors.

I hope you get your BFP very soon xx


----------



## angelcake71

Hello Carmen
so sorry for your loss hun, I had my right tube removed due to an ectopic in October this year.... have just started ttc again, and am waiting for my AF to arrive..I hope u get your BFP soon xx


----------



## mlyn26

Can everyone who has gotten preg after ectopic just post how long they'd been ttc for before bfp. I am really interested to know as feel like its never gonna happen for me again! x


----------



## milosmum

Welcome Carmen - I hope your TTC journey is a short one x

Mlyn - I had my ectopic in April then 3 months off but didn't try til september due to family problems and then got our next BFP in October which was very quick! Hoping it is as quick again on attempt no 3! Got my smile face on the digital OPK yesterday so hoping we can catch this eggy if its on the right side! 
I know some ladies like Jessica and cupcake have gotten positives quickly after their ectopics and others take longer so I am sure it will happen again for you soon xxx


----------



## milosmum

And WOW - three hundred pages of one tubers gossip! Thats impressive xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Welcome Carmen so sorry for your loss. I lost my last tube in June of this year. Bunch of great ladies in here. Even though I am no longer a one tuber just can leave all the wonderful ladies I have met in here.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hey Mlyn,

Positive thinking hun :)

I got my BFP's on all occassions first month trying... left it 2 AF's after my op in May - got pregnant from my July cycle. That was a blighted ovum and medically managed in September. Waited for AF to return then fell preg straightaway from my October cycle but that then was a chemical pregnancy which came away at 5 weeks on 7th November. I'm now pregnant again from that November cycle... so even though I have 1 tube it seems to be working overtime and releasing all the eggs on my good side...

Plus this last time - it happened to release 2 eggs which have given me the twins :)

I sincerely hope you get your BFP very soon - you deserve it hun x

Had a call from the consultant today to say that I can stop my clexane injections as my blood test came back negative - but he also mentioned my Subchronic haematoma and said that has an increased risk of miscarriage :( so he's dampened my spirits on this one... 

Funny though as the Sonographer and Sister on the ward both said it doesn't have a added risk of miscarriage... don't know what to think... haven't bled at all and am trying to get as much rest as I can.

Midwife did suggest today that I get signed off from work sick to bedrest until I'm past 12 weeks... Made an appointment with the GP for Friday morning to discuss...


----------



## Olivia2

mlyn26 I got this BFP on my 10th cycle trying post ectopic surgery (not including the 2months I took off after the EP surgery) Due to the damage I had I *1* didn't expect to get pregnant again on our own and not only that with my 4th pregnancy it took 9months so only a fraction shorter with 1tube as it did with 2tubes (I m/c that pregnancy then my EP was my 5th pregnancy)


----------



## angelcake71

tested got a BFN xx


----------



## jessica716

mlyn26 said:


> Can everyone who has gotten preg after ectopic just post how long they'd been ttc for before bfp. I am really interested to know as feel like its never gonna happen for me again! x

I had my tube removed in July this year, Had AF in August and got :bfp: 3 weeks later :hugs:

It'll happen soon hun, try not to worry xxxx


----------



## angelcake71

AF now arrived..


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi ladies

thanks for the lovely responses! Hubby and I are back on the TTC journey (not that he's complaining lol...!) so fingers crossed something happens soon. My niece was born on Christmas day and I'm hoping by next Christmas she will have a little cousin to play with :)

How did you cope with the after effects of the ectopic? I have my down days (fortunately more rare these days) but when I do get them I feel so horrible and self-hating and feeling like the world is conspiring against me :( It's really hard to explain to DH and bless him, he does try to understand but without being able to chat to someone who's gone through something similar I feel a bit alone. However, it's really good and uplifting to read stories like Jessica716 above so will try my best to stay on the bright side :)

Baby dust to you all :)

xx


----------



## puppymom32

Its really hard MrsMoose but I just keep telling myself that it will all work out in the end someway somehow.


----------



## mlyn26

Thanks all.

@ angelcake - sorry AF showed. Good luck for this cycle

@ mrsmoose - I was really depressed after my ectopic in June. I think some of it was due to the miscarriage i had 3 months earlier in March and hadn't fully recovered mentally. Had some very dark days. Am feeling tons better but every so often it hits me and i can feel pretty low for couple of days. I have had some counselling which helped. I have tried to accept i will always have down days and go with it and then try and get back on track the next day. 

@Cupcake - I hope everything goes well. I hope you get signed off and can rest up. I hadn't heard of it causing miscarriage but my SIL had it and bled throughout pregnancy and then had slightly early labour at 36+6, 1 day off full term. 

X


----------



## mlyn26

In case i forget, happy new year all xxx


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies, I may not be in the right place, if not perhaps you can guide me in the right direction. 

I had a tubal ligation reversal on the 21st of october. Just founf out I was preggers. According to my last period I should be roughly 5 weeks. I did not know for sure when I ovulated because I did not have any . I was testing from 10dpo up and all bfn. Then at 15dpo I got a SUPER SUPER faint line. Every couple of days they were getting darker, which is a good sign right? 

Where I had this surgery , my chances of etopic are a little greater. Yesterday I get a tiny but of brownish/ spotting and panic and go to ER. They took my bloods and told me my levels are so low that either I am brand new pregnant of miscarriage. He then checked my cervix and said if my cervix was open then it was pretty much over. My cervix was closed. That one wipe of spotting is all I had! When I got home I noticed some more pink spotting. 

I am going back tomorrow for more blood to check levels again. My thing is I am praying of holding and not losing this bean but I know the odds are not on my side. I have not been sick, I have not had any one sided pain. My spotting(barely anything) is off and on never reaches pad only when I wipe. Last night I had a little lower back pain and today the pain feels like it is sooo low back pain, almost like the top of my butt. No pain in my butt just about tail bone and some of the cheek...It feels more on the right than the left..Feeling it a little tingly in the right leg.

Like I said, I may not be in the right place but it is always nice to have anothers opinion.

My beta levels were 173, which is low. uncertain of my ovualtion date, just going by 14 days after period. I just have a fear that this is tubal. 

Sorry for the book


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Hiya Super..

Ectopics are pretty hard to spot.. well in this country anyway (UK)
I was 6 weeks pregnant..nothing could be seen on the scan and was having my beta levels checked every 48 hours.. generally in a normal pregnancy they are supposed to double.. ie.. 1st one 400 2nd 800 3rd 1600 ..
mine didnt double.. they were 975at 6 weeks then 1125 then 1575... and each time they scanned me they couldnt see anything..I also had niggly pains in my right side felt dizzy and didnt feel sick at all. at 7 weeks I starting losing fresh red blood so thought I was having a m/c but when I was examined 2 days later my cervix was closed.. if it was am m/c it would have been open.. they sent me home!! 2 days later I was having worse pain in my right side and in my back as well and up my bottom.. (like poker pain).. was scanned and they saw the beanie in my right tube.. both were removed.. I think you need to get your beta levels checked again hun to make sure they are doubling, if they are not and your cervix is closed it is likely to be an ectopic, if they are doubling and your cervix is closed then all should be ok.. again if they are not doubling and your cervix is OPEN then it is likely to be an m/c....
Sometimes implantation can cause pinkish spotting, hope that helps


----------



## angelcake71

Mrs Moose
I hated the 2 month wait after surgery..and also find it depressing that my fertility has now been halved!.... seeing `not pregnant` on a hpt is also depressing.. but reading some of the stories on here.. gives me hope!! ..


----------



## mossip

Happy new year lovelys xxx


----------



## angelcake71

Happy New year.. I hope we ALL get our BFP`s this year xx


----------



## puppymom32

Happy New Years ladies!!!

Super I would wait on the next levels u should know a lot more then in early ectopics the symptoms are so familar to reg pregnancy it is hard to tell. I really never had pink blood only dark dark brown which turned to bright red. Pray and hope u just had a lot ovulation and its just implantation bleed.


----------



## KimmyB

Happy new year lovelies, here's hoping for lots of BFPs in 2011!x


----------



## katstar

happy new year everyone. Wow kimmy on the weight loss!! Are you bf too?? I am always hungry and can't diet :( lol xx


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks Kat! I lost 2 and a half stone in 2 and a half weeks, have got a feeling the last stone is going to be the hardest! I'm not BF, have FF all along. I just have a tiny appetite now that baby is here. Good luck hun, you'll get there x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi everyone!!

Happy New year!!! Hope everyones well? xx

Wow kimmy that is impressive weight loss i hope that happens to me im feeling HUGE lol... i have gained 2 stone so far which is not good when ive followed slimming world through the majority of my pregnancy, think its the xmas break made me gain a stone hahaha xx


----------



## KimmyB

You'll be fine Shells! I put on 3 and a half stone and it was a real shock! I've lost the weight so far by doing absolutely nothing so thinking it was mostly water etc. It's the last stone thats the real fat! x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

ah yeh i guess so! i had a stone over from lucas pregnancy too that needs shifting hahaha mind u i cant complain so lucky to be where i am today  x


----------



## Welshbean

Happy New Year All!

I haven't been on for a while, so I've tried to catch up as best I can. Sorry to anyone I missed below!

Cupcake - massive congrats on the twins. It's hard not to worry too much, but please try! Very exciting news..I've also been on the ginger over Xmas (ginger beer for me!) peppermint tea also sems to help me!

Welcome to the group Carmen - I hope you find some reassuring stories here..

Mlyn - you asked how long it took to conceive again. I had the ectopic in Feb 2010 and then took 3 months off due to having MTX treatment. So, it took us about 7 months (but it felt like forever and I really thought that we would end up paying for IVF).

Angelcake - sorry to hear AF got you. Hoping 2011 gives you better news..

Superstoked - as Olivia said, it's very early to diagnose ectopic yet. I went to the EPAU with bleeding and a positive test at 6 weeks and like Olivia they couldn't see anything on the scan and my HCG was not doubling. They eventually saw an ectopic on the scan 10 days later, but I had no symptoms (ectopic or pregnancy) for the whole time. So please, keep getting scans and HCG tested until you get an answer. I hope it's good news for you.

Shells/Kat/Kimmy - please don't even think about your weight at the moment!! For one it's the first week of Jan and EVERYONE is about a stone heavier than they should be! And two you're all new mum's/mum's to be who really shouldn't have to worry about all this yet. Just think 9 months to put it on and 9 months to take it off (at least!).

As for me, well I've got the 12 week scan tomorrow so am now very nervous again. At least it's 9am so I don't have to worry all day. I've not really had morning sickness (just a little nausea) but I have had bad proper flu over Xmas followed by a chest infection that I needed antibiotics for, so I've been feeling realy tired but don't know whether it's pregnancy related or illness! I'm also huge! There's no way that anyone who knows me can fail to tell that I'm pregnant! I'm trying to wear clothes that make me look fat rather than pregnant but it's just not working. Luckily I work from home otherwise I would have to admit it to people at work! I'm bigger now than I was at 20 weeks with my son. I'm hoping this is a good sign?? Anyway, I just wanted to wish you all a happy new year and baby dust to anyone that needs it for 2011. Wb x


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck for your scan WB! :hugs:

Cupcake so sorry I missed your news! Twins! That is amazing! :wohoo:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy new year to you all hope you all had a good one well af got me so a nice fresh start to 2011 woopp hope i get my bfp this year x x x


----------



## milosmum

good luck for your scan tomorrow welshbean - we want piccies!

xxx


----------



## Welshbean

Thanks Kimmy and Milosmum!

Happy New Year CazandBob!

So, all was well at scan. Baby was there with heartbeat and measured 12+3, which gives me a due date of 17th July. I'm sure my son moved more at this scan which worried me a bit, but perhaps this one was asleep. It did jump a bit when she prodded him and eventually moved it's arms into the air, but no mad hopping about like my son did. My husband hopes that this means the baby will sleep better! Perhaps I'll have some coke before the next scan to make sure it dances round a bit!


----------



## KimmyB

Great news WB! Perhaps your husband is right and you just have a sleepy little bean :)


----------



## milosmum

wow WB sounds like your scan went really well and having a mid-summer baby will be so nice

xxx


----------



## puppymom32

So I think I should let u all know what is going on with me. Next weekend I am going to TX to pick up my soon to be son. My niece who contacted me when she was pregnant has now had the baby and wants my husband and I to adopt him. His name is Xavier and he is almost 4 weeks old he was born on Dec 10th. When we go down and get him we will leave with just a power of attorney and will start the process of getting legal guardianship this can take 90 day to be complete we will at that point get a court date and we will go back to Texas to finalize the guardianship. We will probably wait a year or two and then start the adoption process. I am excited, nervous, exhausted scared and a little bit of everything all in one.


----------



## puppymom32

Awesome new WB!!! Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## GreyGirl

There's NO way I can catch up on 300 pages, but wanted to join if allowed and say hi! 
I have only a left tube, I had an ectopic pregnancy that was missed until too late to save the tube. Looking forward to getting to know you all and seeing your :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

Welcome GreyGirl so sorry for your loss.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls wb great new hun wow amy thats good hun x x x


----------



## jessica716

amy....wow...i'm so pleased for you, bet you are so excited! Xxx

Welshbean....glad scan went well xxx

Hope you other ladies are well, my pgp has been giving me grief but little man has been kicking me so makes it all worthwhile....although i can no longer sleep on my tummy!

Final scan on monday, well final presuming my cysts hav finally gone...fingers crossed xx


----------



## 4magpies

Oh that's awesome.

I got my letter through for my 1st fs appointment. 19th of Jan.

Cant wait.

Xxxx


----------



## Olivia2

Oooh I'm so excited to read your news Puppymom. Can't wait to hear all about Xavier. I bet his gorgeous.

Welshbean great news on your scan. I wouldn't worry about bub not moving much. I had a scan at 9wks5days and bub was moving then at 11+2 bub just sat there. Other then the beating heart she was completely still but at the next scan at 13weeks she was wiggling around everywhere again. I'm sure it was just the timing and he/she was sleeping.


----------



## angelcake71

Welshbean said:


> Thanks Kimmy and Milosmum!
> 
> Happy New Year CazandBob!
> 
> So, all was well at scan. Baby was there with heartbeat and measured 12+3, which gives me a due date of 17th July. I'm sure my son moved more at this scan which worried me a bit, but perhaps this one was asleep. It did jump a bit when she prodded him and eventually moved it's arms into the air, but no mad hopping about like my son did. My husband hopes that this means the baby will sleep better! Perhaps I'll have some coke before the next scan to make sure it dances round a bit!

glad scan went well Welshbean excellent news.. xx


----------



## angelcake71

puppymom32 said:


> So I think I should let u all know what is going on with me. Next weekend I am going to TX to pick up my soon to be son. My niece who contacted me when she was pregnant has now had the baby and wants my husband and I to adopt him. His name is Xavier and he is almost 4 weeks old he was born on Dec 10th. When we go down and get him we will leave with just a power of attorney and will start the process of getting legal guardianship this can take 90 day to be complete we will at that point get a court date and we will go back to Texas to finalize the guardianship. We will probably wait a year or two and then start the adoption process. I am excited, nervous, exhausted scared and a little bit of everything all in one.

That is fantastic news... I am thrilled for you hun xx :hugs:


----------



## angelcake71

GreyGirl said:


> There's NO way I can catch up on 300 pages, but wanted to join if allowed and say hi!
> I have only a left tube, I had an ectopic pregnancy that was missed until too late to save the tube. Looking forward to getting to know you all and seeing your :bfp: :hugs:

Welcome GreyGirl...sorry for your loss hope you get your BFP soon!! xx


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: busy morning so far and its only 10.42am!! done the housework for now.. am gonna sort my photos of our honeymoon in Florida and put them into albums... befoe they get ruined.. am also thinking of what foods I should be eating for my diet... planning to lose a few pounds and get fitter :winkwink: 
catching up with penpals too..
Does anyone watch Dexter?

hope u all have a fab day! xx


----------



## puppymom32

I LOVE Dexter!!


----------



## angelcake71

puppymom32 said:


> I LOVE Dexter!!

Yay!! loved it so much stayed up til 3am watching series 4.. just waiting for series 5 to come out on dvd ..


----------



## KimmyB

Amy that is such amazing news, I'm over the moon for you! Do keep us posted!
Welcom Greygirl, so sorry for your loss.
Jess good luck with the scan, hope the cysts have gone.
4magpies great news on th appt, good luck!
Olivia and angelcake how are you doing?
Good luck for this cycle Caz!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well today well af is nearly gone woopppp x x x


----------



## milosmum

Amy what absolutely fab news - I a loving the good news on this thread at the moment with new babies, lots of bumps, cupcakes double act and now little xavier too. Can't wait to hear all about him xxx

Welcome greygirl I've seen you around in TTCAL - hope your BFP is just around the corner xxx


----------



## mlyn26

Hey ladies, positive news here. 

Welcome Greygirl - so sorry for your loss x


----------



## KimmyB

Lovin how active this thread is at the moment (and with such positive news too!) Keep up the good work ladies :haha:

:hi: to mlyn and milosmum


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well its snowing her again today so i took the dogs over the field they loved it hers some pics and af has gone wooppp xxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0100.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 2









Photo-0101.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 2









Photo-0102.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## KimmyB

It's snowing here too Caz and whilst it is very pretty I'm fed up now! Daren't drive the car in the snow with a newborn so my plans are ruined and I'm stuck in!


----------



## puppymom32

Caz,
So glad AF has left. I too am so sick of the snow. Love your doggies.


----------



## angelcake71

no snow here.. just rain xx


----------



## dlou

Hi Ladies

Sorry I disappeared for a while, but I decided that during my recommended 3 month break from TTC it was too hard for me to stay on the forum - it felt like three months would never pass! But actually it seems to have gone quite quick and now I am back in full TTC mode.

So happy to come back to such amazing news on the thread, twins, scans, adoption! MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS to everyone. What lovely stories to read.

I hope everyone is well.

Does anyone have any tips for TTC with only one tube then ;)

I wonder if anyone else has experienced this. Before the ectopic I never had any cramps when ovulating, nothing really felt any different. However, since the ectopic, each month around ovulation time, my left side (the one still with the tube) has been cramping quite a bit. Of course being the TTC worrier that I am I am convinced it means something is wrong with my left side too. 

Anyway, good luck to all the ladies with their pregnancies, and to everyone else TTC, baby dust :)

Dx


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi Dlou,

After my ectopic i started experiencing cramping on my left side too. Was so freaked out about it i went to see a specialist, because like you i thought that there was something wrong with my only remaining tube. It turned out to be a mild case of IBS, which could actually be seen on the scan. Incidentally the specialist said that i'd probably developed the problem from the stress of the ectopic and worrying about my subsequent chances of TTC, which i thought quite ironic! Funny thing is that once he told me this, the cramping pretty much stopped - probably because i stopped stressing about it so much. Hope this helps.

My best tip for TTC is temping and using the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor. I fell pregnant in the first month of temping and using the CBFM. 

Good Luck Sweetie.

:hugs:

L.x


----------



## KimmyB

dlou I have to agree with Glasgowgal, I also fell pregnant on the first month of temping (was second month I'd used CBFM too) Good luck hun!

Hope you don't mind, thought I would post an updated pic of Archie seeing as we've had so much good news on the thread recently


----------



## GlasgowGal

Archie is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## katstar

puppymom32 said:


> So I think I should let u all know what is going on with me. Next weekend I am going to TX to pick up my soon to be son. My niece who contacted me when she was pregnant has now had the baby and wants my husband and I to adopt him. His name is Xavier and he is almost 4 weeks old he was born on Dec 10th. When we go down and get him we will leave with just a power of attorney and will start the process of getting legal guardianship this can take 90 day to be complete we will at that point get a court date and we will go back to Texas to finalize the guardianship. We will probably wait a year or two and then start the adoption process. I am excited, nervous, exhausted scared and a little bit of everything all in one.

Wow.... What an exciting time. Oh amy i am so pleased for you. :) :happydance: hoping it all goes well, smooth and your going to be a great mum. Xxx


----------



## milosmum

Archie is just gorgeous Kimmy!

xxx


----------



## puppymom32

He is so adorable Kimmy!!!


----------



## mlyn26

Archie is gorgeous.

@dlou i get mega cramps/pains around ovulation on my right side (side with my remaining tube). I always had o pain but its quite painful now. Not really sure why. I have IBS too and feels different to that for me x


----------



## Olivia2

Archie is gorgeous. 

dlou I always had ovulation pain even before my ectopic. But after it I always had severe left sided O pains (right tube was removed) funny thing is with my ectopic although it was right sided I never had an ounce of right sided pain. I always had the nasty left side pain with my ectopic and then even worse with ovulation if that was possibe. I was convinced my tube wasn't any good as it must have been scarring but I was wrong. It worked despite the pain and got my tummy bub safely to its home..


----------



## dlou

Thanks ladies! I've had IBS in the past too, so it is possible it is that. Thanks for the reassurance! :)

Oh my, Archie is absolutely beautiful. You must be over the moon KimmyB.

x


----------



## angelcake71

Archie is adorable... xx


----------



## mlyn26

Olivia2 said:


> Archie is gorgeous.
> 
> dlou I always had ovulation pain even before my ectopic. But after it I always had severe left sided O pains (right tube was removed) funny thing is with my ectopic although it was right sided I never had an ounce of right sided pain. I always had the nasty left side pain with my ectopic and then even worse with ovulation if that was possibe. I was convinced my tube wasn't any good as it must have been scarring but I was wrong. It worked despite the pain and got my tummy bub safely to its home..

Same, my pain is ALWAYS on right side - quite sore even though that is my 'good' side. Thanks for posting this :thumbup:


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hey Gals,

How we all doing?

Amy - so pleased that the adoption is now going ahead - thats amazing news and you're going to be a great mommy!! Keep us updated - would love to see a pic of little Xavier when you can.

KimmyB such a cute little picture of Archie - he's gorgeous. What a cute little snuggle bug :)

Shells - don't worry about the weight hun, you should embrace it - this is one special pregnancy for you - make the most of it :) 

Mlyn, Milosmum, Angelcake - how you all doing? 

I have my 9+2 scan tomorrow and already I'm anxious. I'm had so many friends go through MMC and now i'm starting to wonder if they'll be heartbeats etc?

Scared.com... I guess we just have to get through tomorrow and we'll know where we stand.

Love to all x


----------



## puppymom32

Happy 9 weeks cupcake time is really flying by.


----------



## puppymom32

Not a very good pic as it was taken and send to me from a camera phone but her is a pic of baby Xavier.
 



Attached Files:







Fotos-0003.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## puppymom32

dlou,
Welcome back and Yay for TTC again!! I was in the same boat never felt any O pains until after my ectopic part of me wonders if it was there all along and I just became more sensative to it as I wanted to know which side I was Oing on. Best of luck hun.


----------



## 4magpies

Hope everythign goes fine cupcake.

Puppymom, omg he is gorgeous. I am so jealous!!

I only notice o since I had problems, after my MC/infection. I think its cause I am more in tune with my body.

xxx


----------



## mlyn26

Good point about maybe being more conscious of it x


----------



## mlyn26

Cupcake good luck hun. Amy i know i said it in your journal already but he is devine Xx


----------



## GlasgowGal

Puppymom - Xavier is just gorgeous. You must be so excited!

L.x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good started back the gym today feeling better already im back up to nearly 13 stone so need to shift this weight and get down to 10 stone aw amy hes lovely he is i bet you carnt wait cup cake happy 9 week hun woooppp x x x x


----------



## dlou

@cupcake Good luck for your scan! I'll have everything crossed for you! 

@puppymom - Xavier is a beauty! You must be so excited! :happydance:

Lovely positive news, I hope it rubs off on all of us! :)


----------



## jessica716

Had my physio today which has made me rather sore but hoping it'll start to help!

Had my scan but they said something wrong with babys brain and one of the ventricles measuring too large which is apparently a cause for concern even though only over by 0.1mm...

Have to see a consultant and will have to be rescanned in 4 weeks... :help:


----------



## puppymom32

Praying all goes ok Jessica!! Big Hugs.


----------



## dlou

Try not to worry too much Jess, it's a very small amount to be over by. I'll have my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi girls

I'm so sorry for the post'n'run but just really needed to ask your advice. My period started at the end of dec but it was basically dark brown blood, which I believe could be old blood. That lasted for about 5 days and was very light. Since then I've had some weird discharge. One day it looked like cm tinged with blood streaks, the next day it looked like pink watery discharge and now it looks like light brown sandy coloured creamy discharge. I took 100mg clomid this month and have been monitoring for ovulation but haven't seen any signs yet. I stopped using my evorel patches as well once my period stopped so I'm wondering if it could be related. Has anyone else experienced something similar?

Once again I promise to read all your stories tomorrow night but am sending you lots of baby dust and positive thoughts in the meantime.

Carmen. Xx


----------



## dlou

Hi Carmen

I'm sorry I don't have many answers, my periods started up exactly 28 days after my ectopic, which I was amazed at and have been alright, maybe a little light.

However I have had mid cycle spotting in the past, not related to any pregnancy, just my cycle getting a bit out of sync. I would say keep an eye on it and if it continues see your doctor.

Good luck! :)


----------



## Olivia2

MrsMoose I am not sure what is going on. Sounds a little different. Are your cycles normally regular?

jessica716 I hope all is ok. They mustn't be very concerned if they can wait 4weeks to re-scan you. At my morphology scan it showed my bub had 5 cysts on the brain. The largest measured 9.3mm and 4 measured 4mm. I don't have another scan until 32-34weeks so I'm abit worried about them especially when there are so many but I guess my Dr too mustnt be to concerned or they would be doing it sooner.


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Thinking of you Jessica hun.. sure things will turn out just fine..

Good luck Cupcake, hope you are feeling ok.. xx

Puppymom Xavier is adorable hun.. I am so delighted for you xx


----------



## angelcake71

sorry Mrs Moose I have never had this happen to me hun x


----------



## KimmyB

Sorry Carmen I have no advice hun :hugs:

Amy he is gorgeous! Not long left to wait now :wohoo:
Jessica I'm sure everything will be fine :hugs:


----------



## Cupcake1979

Oh Amy Xavier is gorgeous - what a cutie :)

Jess - try not to worry hun, as the girls say 1mm out could be a complete fluke.. it could be a measuring mistake or anything. I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun x

Hello ladies,

Just wanted to update from my scan this morning. All looking good and babies measuring 24mm and 23mm which puts me bang on my due date of 14.8.11.

Both have grown so much since the last scan however I had an external scan this time and the clarity of the picture is a bit rubbish. On the baby on the right you can just about make out arms and legs but the baby on the left all you can see is top of his head - his body is facing away from us.

Oh and good news about the bleed I had, its reduced and absorbed so she said it is now bearly visible and didn't bother adding it to my notes.

Wooo hooo so pleased all seems to be well!
 



Attached Files:







Scan 9+2 11.1.11.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 8









Scan b 9+2 11.1.11.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## KimmyB

Brilliant news cupcake! How cute is that scan pic!x


----------



## angelcake71

Fantastic News Cupcake!! lovin the updates and scan piccies xx
do you have twins in the family? x


----------



## 4magpies

Congrats cupcake. Lovely pics.

Amazing.

xxx


----------



## mlyn26

Excellent pic. Yes do u have them in family? how exciting Xx


----------



## puppymom32

Awesome news Lucy so happy for you.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hey ladies,

Thanks for the well wishes - we're happy but don't feel completely out of the woods yet... not sure I ever will with any pregnancy I have given what's happened in the past but all the signs are positive :)

Yes we do have twins in the family as a matter of fact. My dads mother was a non identical twin and then my mums mother's sister had identical twins. My aunt is also running back through our family history and has noted other twins too a number of generations back!

How crazy really... Every time I get scanned I get asked if I've been on IVF treatment or have taken clomid :) Never touched the stuff, lol - just must have an extremely over active left hand ovary ( and I think its improved ever since I lost my right tube), as I've always fallen pregnant first month trying again after loss...


----------



## milosmum

Congratulations cupcake those are lovely scan piccies. Glad they are measuring correctly - its looking ood x

Amy - xavier is gorgeous - can't wait for more piccies.

Jessica - Fxed that everything has sorted itself out in 4 weeks time 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I can't actually imagine being told I am having twins. I would freak! Haha. But be so happy at the same time.

xxx


----------



## milosmum

4magpies said:


> I can't actually imagine being told I am having twins. I would freak! Haha. But be so happy at the same time.
> 
> xxx

If you end up getting IVF magpies then you never know what might happen!!!


----------



## Hpyns4life

Hi all! I'm new here and wanted to say how great it is that there's a place to share our one tubedness :)

Aug 2010 I conceived for the first time, thought I miscarried only to find out I had an ectopic. Took 2 doses of Methotrexate and then had my left tube rupture and had an Emergency surgery removing the tube. Dec. I had an HSG that showed my right tube was patent (open) but dilated.

We're waiting to hear back from the fert. specialist to see what he recommends, though my dh and I are leaning toward IVF because having another ectopic is a very scary thought to both of us.

I keep having these feelings of wanting to try naturally again, but I'm scared of what it would put us through if it was ectopic. I feel like a disappointment :( Don't get me wrong, my dh is incredibly supportive and loving, but the feelings are there non-the-less.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls cupcake wow they r brill scan pics hun x x x


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Welcome hun,
so sorry for your loss.... 
I just started ttc in December after an e/p in October.. 
and yes it is scary xx


----------



## Hpyns4life

I actually feel better already from all of the support :hugs: Thanks girls:winkwink:


----------



## 4magpies

Hello and welcome honey.

I have never had an ectopic but I have dodgy tubes from PID and I am at high risk of one.

I am currently TTC naturally whilst waiting to see what FS says.

Hope your good. Very sorry for your loss.

Is that a kangaroo in your pic? < How darn cute!!!

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

morning :hi: girls i am waiting to go the gym only opens at 10 well i have lose 4 pound already wooppp very sore today but still going x x x


----------



## 4magpies

Well done caz. 4lbs is awesome. I only did 1lb this week. :(

xxx


----------



## angelcake71

Hiya 
well done Caz.. I joined SW today.. xx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey angel I do SW too.

AQ another one tuber has started a dieting for fertilty reasons in dieting forum we both do SW. You should come join us.

xxx


----------



## milosmum

Welcome hypns4life, hope we can be of suppot while you TTC. starting again after ectopic certainly is scary but there are really good positive stories (and very cute babies) on here to show you how some girls go on to have normal pregnancies x


----------



## puppymom32

Hpyns4life said:


> I actually feel better already from all of the support :hugs: Thanks girls:winkwink:

Welcome hun there are lots of great ladies on here. Hope you get your BFP soon.


----------



## 4magpies

2 days to Xavier honey!!

Bet your so excited... you got everything ready?

xxx


----------



## Hpyns4life

4magpies said:


> Is that a kangaroo in your pic? < How darn cute!!!
> 
> xxx

It's a Patagonian cavy, Tango, he's all grown up now but still a little baby in my eyes. I love all my baby substitutes :winkwink:


----------



## angelcake71

4magpies said:


> Hey angel I do SW too.
> 
> AQ another one tuber has started a dieting for fertilty reasons in dieting forum we both do SW. You should come join us.
> 
> xxx

ok hun will do xx


----------



## dlou

Hi Hpyns4life

Welcome! I know this forum was an incredible wealth of support for me when I had my ectopic in october.

I too am worried about a recurring ectopic, haven't had any tests on my remaining tube because right now I'd just rather not know. But I'm in my 1st ttc cycle now and I my thoughts were well if it happens again, it happens again. But if I don't try then my remaining tube is pretty much redundant anyway, unless we tried IUI.

Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## puppymom32

4magpies said:


> 2 days to Xavier honey!!
> 
> Bet your so excited... you got everything ready?
> 
> xxx


Thanks hun excited nervous scared all in one.. I think I am as ready as I will ever be!!! God knows I've waiting long enough for him to come into my life.


----------



## mlyn26

Welcome Hpyns4life,

So sorry for your loss.

I had my ectopic in June 2010 - left tube removed. I too am scared about having another ectopic although have been told my right tube is clear. It's a daunting ride and i have been so grateful to and inspired by the ladies in this group x


----------



## mlyn26

Hey all - just ovulated. Come on spermies-fertilise that egg!!!! And most importantly, implant in the right place! PLEASE!


----------



## puppymom32

Good Luck mlyn fXX for you this cycle.


----------



## 4magpies

puppymom32 said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> 2 days to Xavier honey!!
> 
> Bet your so excited... you got everything ready?
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> Thanks hun excited nervous scared all in one.. I think I am as ready as I will ever be!!! God knows I've waiting long enough for him to come into my life.Click to expand...

I can't imagine how you feel right now.

I am so happy you are finally getting the baby you deserve!!! 

Bring's a tear to my eye.

Are you still going to be doing IVF?

xxx


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Very excited for you Puppymom..
please keep us updated on Xavier and how things are going.. 
I think you will be a fab mum!! xx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## KimmyB

Welcome hun, you'll get some great support here from some fab ladies :flower:

amy, 1 day to go! I am sooo excited for you! Everything set?
Mlyn I've got my fingers crossed extra tightly for you for this cycle hun!

Had Archie weighed yesterday, 13lb 1oz! What a little chunk!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Welshbean

Hi All!

Welcome hypns4life. I too was terrified about not conceiving again, or conceiving again and having another ectopic.. Definitely very mixed emotions when starting to TTC again. You still want the baby more than ever, but it seems a massive massive hurdle to get to it! The stories on here should put your mind at rest though.

So excited for you Amy!! Let us know how you get on..

Good luck to all those trying to conceive this month and all those trying to lose weight!

I hope the FS appointments bring some satisfaction as well (4magpies and CazandBob and anyone else..?)

I'm still in denial about the pregnancy. I just cant seem to let myself relax and enjoy it. i said that I would after the 12 week scan, but it hasn't happened! I'm really trying, but there's so much to worry about! The 20 week scan is on March 1st.. Very exciting!


----------



## milosmum

good luck for tomorrow amy - can't wait to hear all about the wee man xxx

FXed for this month Mlyn

xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks ladies

For now the plan is to see how things go if everything goes smoothly we prob wont even try the IVF I've just decided to be thankful with the baby I'll have.


----------



## mlyn26

Awww lovely post poppymom - this certainly was your calling and perfect timing. Just before you would have started the IVF. X


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all weekend again woopp well just drop the son off at school there going watching swan lake hes only going to be back at quarter 11 so i will have a little drink and pick him up and take the dogs with us i go back for my results on monday wooppp aw amy goodluck hunnie x x x


----------



## dlou

The witch got me, right on cue today. I managed to resist poas, was going to tomorrow if she didn't today.
Feeling pretty bummed, but it was the first month so I guess it was to be expected.

Puppymom, I hope everything is going well with Xavier!

xx


----------



## Teesgirl

Hi Ladies, 

Just recently joined the ranks of a one tuber. I got my BFP on 01/01/11 and lost my bean to an ectopic on 01/08/11. Hubby and I are ready to try again as soon as we get word that I am healed. Glad to have found you ladies, I can use the support


----------



## KimmyB

Dlou sorry the witch got you :grr: FXX for this cycle!

Welcome Teesgirl, so sorry for your loss. You'll get plenty of support from the lovely ladies on here :)


----------



## GreyGirl

How's everyone doing? I'm nearly at my test date and getting nervous :(

Does anyone know the official statistics of being able to conceive with only 1 tube? Does the tube really flip over and grab an egg?


----------



## KimmyB

Greygirl I'm not sure about the statistics but I was told that the egg can travel down either tube. Just for interest though I did conceive on a month where I ov'd on my tube side (early scan showed corpus luteum cyst) Good luck hun :hugs:

Amy hope all is going well with baby Xavier! Looking forward to news! :D


----------



## 4magpies

Fx'd crossed for you honey. I am waiting to o.

Xxx


----------



## GreyGirl

KimmyB said:


> Greygirl I'm not sure about the statistics but I was told that the egg can travel down either tube. Just for interest though I did conceive on a month where I ov'd on my tube side (early scan showed corpus luteum cyst) Good luck hun :hugs:
> 
> Amy hope all is going well with baby Xavier! Looking forward to news! :D

Thanks for that :) I'm hoping I can be in the positive statistics of getting pregnant with only 1 tube :) *Baby dust* to us all!


----------



## mlyn26

Welcome teesgirl. 

Greygirl it's pretty slim that you get pregnant from side with no tube and everyone on here seems to conceive from their tubed side. However it seems the body is clever and can o more often from tubed side x


----------



## GreyGirl

mlyn26 said:


> Welcome teesgirl.
> 
> Greygirl it's pretty slim that you get pregnant from side with no tube and everyone on here seems to conceive from their tubed side. However it seems the body is clever and can o more often from tubed side x

Thanks for explaining :) I hope I'm ovulating from my tubed side then!


----------



## angelcake71

Teesgirl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just recently joined the ranks of a one tuber. I got my BFP on 01/01/11 and lost my bean to an ectopic on 01/08/11. Hubby and I are ready to try again as soon as we get word that I am healed. Glad to have found you ladies, I can use the support

Hiya Teesgirl..
sorry about your e/p usually its 2 AF cycles before you can ttc again, or 3 months if you had the injection. Good luck x


----------



## milosmum

welcome teesgirl - hope you are recovering from your etopic x You will get lots of support from the girls here xxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi everyone

wow im just catching up on posts!!! 

Amy!!!! omg i cried when i read your great news i so hope u are enjoying your bundle u so deserve him!!! hes gorgeous too!!!

Cupcake fab pics so glad the twins are doing well!

Hi everyone else!!!! hope everyones well sorry a quickie but just wanted to say hi! xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Hey ladies just wanted to let you know we made it back and I have my little boy!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Awesome honey. So happy for you!!

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Amy that is just the best news ever! How are you getting on? So, so happy for you :cloud9:


----------



## mossip

That brilliant news hunny x x x


----------



## katstar

GreyGirl said:


> KimmyB said:
> 
> 
> Greygirl I'm not sure about the statistics but I was told that the egg can travel down either tube. Just for interest though I did conceive on a month where I ov'd on my tube side (early scan showed corpus luteum cyst) Good luck hun :hugs:
> 
> Amy hope all is going well with baby Xavier! Looking forward to news! :D
> 
> Thanks for that :) I'm hoping I can be in the positive statistics of getting pregnant with only 1 tube :) *Baby dust* to us all!Click to expand...

I got pregnant quite easily with one tube hun. :flower: lost tube april 09, 3 month wait, bfp on first cycle, pregnancy failed, two shots of methotrexate, told to wait 6 months before ttc, got bfp on 6 month mark. Luckily it was on the 6 month mark as we were not trying. :) Do not worry if it does not happen first cycle. ttc is hard. even with 2 tubes you have to get to know your body. Good luck hun :thumbup:

Oh amy - :hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance: so happy for you. Bet your settling, getting to know your little boy and trying to get into a routine. Busy busy busy. Love every minute hun. Wow can't believe you are now a mum. Its fantastic. :flower:

Hi everyone else. How has the results gone caz? 

Me and zak are doing well. I will post a picture of him. He is growing fast and he is a big boy just like yours kimmy. He was 131b 14oz last tuesday. Loves his grub. 

Ho


----------



## katstar

https://img440.imageshack.us/img440/4999/withbecka.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

With his sister becka

https://img407.imageshack.us/img407/1319/withmummy.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

with me

https://img193.imageshack.us/img193/8533/carseatchill.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## KimmyB

Gorgeous Kat! Your daughter is a little beauty too, she's your double btw! Glad he's doing so well!


----------



## angelcake71

Aww Amy thats fantastic..

Beautiful piccies Kat!! xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well just got back from the hospital well all my results are fine woopp nothing at all wrong but i have opted for the progesterone test thing were if i get pg i have to phone then stright away to get my progesterone med they are going to fax everything over to my fs and tell him then i have to make an appointment to go and see him so fx now i get pg just got work on loseing weight aw amy so made up for you hun kat bby is lovely looks like you xxxxxx


----------



## katstar

caz, thats great news. I'm happy for you. So your spermies just have to catch that egg. Go on spermies :)

Thanks for comments on becka and zak. My little mini me's :) haha. Xx


----------



## KimmyB

Caz that's great news! Go spermies go!


----------



## milosmum

puppymom32 said:


> Hey ladies just wanted to let you know we made it back and I have my little boy!!!

Amy what wonderful news - congratulations on becoming a mummy - we can't wait to hear all about him xxx


----------



## angelcake71

good luck Caz!! xx


----------



## Olivia2

Amy massive CONGRATULATIONS. I'm so pleased to hear your little boy has finally with you :flower:.

katstar your kids are so gorgeous. Zak is getting so chubby now. How cute.


----------



## puppymom32

Home and doing good he has reflux pretty bad so trying to get that sorted lots of long crying nights. Poor little bugger.
 



Attached Files:







SDC10504.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 3









SDC10505.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 4magpies

He is so bloody gorgeous.

Xxx


----------



## KimmyB

He is lovely Amy! How old is he again?


----------



## dlou

Awwww Amy! Congratulations! He is a beaut!

Caz, congrats on your results!

Katstar, two beautiful babies there!

Loving the positive thread! :)

xx


----------



## puppymom32

He is 5 weeks old today. Thanks everyone I cant stop starring at him.


----------



## 4magpies

puppymom32 said:


> He is 5 weeks old today. Thanks everyone I cant stop starring at him.

Every time I look at his pic I melt so I can just imagine what your like!! Hahaha.

He has massive gorgeous dark eyes and all that curly hair.

Reminds me of my little bro when he was a baby. :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Amy Xzavier is simply gorgeous... totally lovely eyes.. awwww
I am so happy for you. I bet you keep pinching yourself... you must be over the moon..xxxxxx


----------



## katstar

Wow amy.....he so cute and lovely. Like anglecake said, i bet your pinching yourself. I hope you get the reflux problem sorted. Do you know whats causing it? Probably an obvious question but have you tried changing his milk and his teats/bottles? and you will get used to not sleeping at night :)

Bloody lovely :hugs: xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls amy he is lovely awww bet your having loads off cuddles with him x x x


----------



## milosmum

wow amy he is just gorgeous. He is going to be a total heartbreaker when he grows up with those big brown eyes. Hope you all get some sleep soon xxx


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well going the gym today going to shift this weight off me x x x


----------



## spuggle

Hi Ladies, i'm new to babyandbump, I have 2 tubes but only one works, i had a steralization reversal and my L tube was to damaged so we are hoping the R tube does us proud, i'm so surprised at how many ladies have 1 tube or 1 working.


----------



## angelcake71

welcome Spuggle. xx


----------



## spuggle

Thank you Angel.


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls, been FS.

They are booking me in for another op (lap) to free my tube from my insides (as its stuck with adhesions so thats why the dye didnt pass through) so it will be able to work properly again. If my right tube doesn't come through first.

I'll be fully operational again. Very excited!!!

xxx


----------



## puppymom32

welcome spuggle!! Yay 4magpie thats awesome. 

Kat yeah I switched him to soy she was switching him everyday so hopefully once he gets used to it that will help.


----------



## mlyn26

Welcome Spuggle.

Great news 4 magpies x


----------



## milosmum

welcome spuggle hope your ttc journey is a short one x


----------



## spuggle

Thanks Milosmom, we are on cycle 8 at the moment, hoping to start clomid soon. x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

welcome Snuggles!

Amy OMG he is just to die for - gorgeous!!!!

Kat you have 2 gorgeous kiddies you must be soooo proud!!!

Caz glad everything seems ok and good luck!!

Hope everyone else is well?? god im counting down the weeks now - not long!!! i cannot wait to meet my lil man now!


----------



## caz & bob

welcome spuggle not long now shell x x x


----------



## jessica716

welcome spuggle...

Caz.... Fx for that :bfp: anytime now then!

Amy.... Awr he is gorgeous :hugs:

well my flu is finally starting to ease off but my little kitty went missing monday.... I've put up posters and flyers to the neighbours but no sign of him :cry: 

Little man is keeping me sane by kicking and wriggling about constantly, bumps getting bigger by the day now! He even had hiccups it seems yesterday! It was lovely i could lie there watching my tummy for hours..... Is that sad? :shrug:


----------



## angelcake71

great news 4magpies xxxxx


----------



## Welshbean

Lovely to see all the gorgeous babies!

4magpies - that sounds v promising!

Welcome spuggles.

Good luck Shell!

Jess I hope you find your kitten. 

All well here, not blooming yet, but definitely getting bigger..


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: hope your all well afm chilling today no gym woopp weekend again come rond fast great new 4magpies x x x


----------



## 4magpies

caz & bob said:


> morning girls :hi: hope your all well afm chilling today no gym woopp weekend again come rond fast great new 4magpies x x x

Hey caz. We are similar CD's. Have you ov'd yet?

xxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Such wonderful news Amy - I'm so pleased your finally a mom and to such a gorgeous little boy!! Absolutely beautiful. I hope you get his reflux sorted out soon. I know my SIL had it with my nephew and she ended up changing his formula - they do a specific one for reflux, I think its a thicker consistency so the babies can keep it down rather than bring it up. Good luck x

Kat - what a gorgeous little family you have :) your daughter is a real spit of you and Zak looks so strong and healthy!

Caz - glad to see you got the all clear - better get going mrs!! Go spermies go!!

Mlyn - how you doing - I guess you've o'd now - have you started symptom spotting yet? I hope this is it for you hun x 

Good luck 4magpies - definately sounds really positive for you!

Shells can't believe you're almost there - I remember the day you got your BFP and all the worries and doubts you had! So pleased baby is almost here - how exciting!!!

Milos - hope everything is ok with you x

Oh no Jess about your little kitty - is he new to going out? Could be that he's got a little lost. Have you tried the vets too - sometimes they're handed in there if their found? Hope he turns up very soon.


----------



## caz & bob

4magpies said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> morning girls :hi: hope your all well afm chilling today no gym woopp weekend again come rond fast great new 4magpies x x x
> 
> Hey caz. We are similar CD's. Have you ov'd yet?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

there not as dark as the control line yet hun so think im getin ready x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well think i o on cd15 so im 3dpo wooppp x x x


----------



## mlyn26

Hey ladies. Bfn for me at 10dpo so not hopeful. Was a frer too.
How's everyone?
Cupcake almost eleven weeks. Wow. Xx


----------



## 4magpies

Im 3dpo. Will be testing a week today.

Sorry about bfn. Could still be too early.

Xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well last night had sex but i had really bad pressure down there and still have it now anyone had this before 4dpo wooppp x x x x


----------



## angelcake71

mlyn26 said:


> Hey ladies. Bfn for me at 10dpo so not hopeful. Was a frer too.
> How's everyone?
> Cupcake almost eleven weeks. Wow. Xx

may have been too early.. x


----------



## mlyn26

Another BFN this morning with fmu and FRER at 11DPO. I think i am out. Hurry up AF and let me get on with my next cycle if no BFP!

Hope you all had good weekends. x


----------



## 4magpies

Caz I've been having cramps yesterday and today.

Xxxx


----------



## Hpyns4life

dlou said:


> Hi Hpyns4life
> my thoughts were well if it happens again, it happens again. But if I don't try then my remaining tube is pretty much redundant anyway, unless we tried IUI.
> x

I keep going back and forth on trying naturally again or just skipping it all and doing IVF. It'll put us in major debt but we both think it's worth it. Right now I'm just trying to love my body for what it is and being at peace with whatever adventure my life throws at me.

I had a strange cycle this month and kinda accidentally-on-purpose timed bedding at the right time (didn't wait for Dr. approval) :shrug: Now I'm in tww and am scared for bfn or bfp. I'm 3dpo so we'll know on Feb 2nd...


----------



## Hpyns4life

mlyn26 said:


> I had my ectopic in June 2010 - left tube removed. I too am scared about having another ectopic although have been told my right tube is clear. It's a daunting ride and i have been so grateful to and inspired by the ladies in this group x

Mlyn26, I wish I would have met these ladies in Aug. when I found out and lost my left tube. I'm so sorry for your loss :sad2: I'm glad you found comfort here, I hope I do too. Sending you happy thoughts and baby dust :flower:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all well i have still go pressure pain down below on a good note my oh has stared the hall the floor tile are down and it looks lovely wooppp x x x


----------



## mlyn26

Oooo nothing like a bit of decorating, love new things. 

x


----------



## Teesgirl

Hi Ladies, 

Had my follow up with my dr today. I'm all healed but she suggested we wait for a few months before starting to try again. She referred us to a fertility center as well. Our consult is 2/14. I'm very excited !

Congrats to everyone who received their BFP and congrats to all the new moms of the thread.


----------



## Hpyns4life

Teesgirl said:


> Had my follow up with my dr today. I'm all healed but she suggested we wait for a few months before starting to try again. She referred us to a fertility center as well. Our consult is 2/14. I'm very excited !.

I'm sorry for your loss :( Glad to hear your all healed! Hope your consultation is very informative and helpful for the future!


----------



## jessica716

morning ladies, hope you are all well!

Amy...hope little man is settling with his reflux, have you had any joy on easing it?

Caz.... Ooooh decorating! I can never get OH to start it! He always says he will but unless i start doing it he never does! Haha

My kitty came back... Had a dream sunday night that he came back when OH was leaving for work....and at 6am when OH left kitty was sat on the doorstep! How strange!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well been the gym again today and my oh has finished the floor now so go to get some new skirting boards and wall paper and a nice rug then all done i will take a pic of the floor and post it tomorrow aw glad your cat come back hun x x x


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: hw are u all well chilling today gym isn't open gutted so going to clean all the house and the car x x x x


----------



## spuggle

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls how are you all well last night had sex but i had really bad pressure down there and still have it now anyone had this before 4dpo wooppp x x x x

Hi Caz, i get like a pressure feeling around o'ing, i also find it hurts to sit down for some reason and sex can be painful, it only happens at ovulation time. I would take it as a symtom of ov and see if it happens every month.

Hope everyone else is well. x


----------



## puppymom32

sorry i've been missing hope u all are well. he is still spitting up and may have a touch of colic as well. Taking it day by day some days are good others not so much. Just still feel blessed to have him.


----------



## Hpyns4life

Puppymom, you are blessed :D He is so very handsome!


----------



## angelcake71

:nope: I am out for this month my AF arrived yesterday.. 
I really felt that I was pregnant too....Amy hope Xavier is doing ok xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope ur all well i have been the gm today i done a hpt this morning and it was n so going to wait till im 11 or 12 dpo now amy u are so blessed hun woopp x x x


----------



## Olivia2

Teesgirl woohoo fastly approaching your specialist appointment.

angelcake71 so sorry stupid AF came. Praying its the last one for along time whilst you bake your next precious bubba.

Just wanted to say hi. I haven't been on much lately.


----------



## mlyn26

Hey olivia how are you and bubbs doing?
Angelcake witch got me too on Wed :'-(
caz still early then. Hope u get nice surprise x


----------



## milosmum

wow olivia 29 weeks already! I hope you and bubs are keeping well xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girl hope your all well glad its the weekend woopp bulmers her we come haha x x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope yr all well i am ruff not drinking tonight x x x


----------



## Olivia2

I think we are all good. I've been very anxious as bubba hardly moves. Other then that I am fabulous.


----------



## jessica716

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girl hope your all well glad its the weekend woopp bulmers her we come haha x x x x


mmm bulmers.... Roll on may and i can have a nice cold drinky!!

I've already told OH i want a bottle of bubbly once little man is born!! (Although one glass and i'll be drunk!! haha) xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all amy enjoy your shower hun jess i no u would hun with not drinking for so long haha x x x x


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls another bfn @ 12dpo from me this morning. Just gonna wait for AF to turn up now. :(

Hope your all good.

xxx


----------



## angelcake71

sorry Myln and Magpie.. xx


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks angel. How are you feeling today?

xxx


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: I am doing ok thanks 4Magpies..
I was upset for a day when I got my AF, then picked myself up again ready for the next month.. have stocked up with a supply of opk`s .. just to be sure I dont miss when I ov..
its hard though isnt it when you build your hopes up, and they get crushed ...
I hope we get our BFp`s.. next time! :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Awww, its shit isnt it. Excuse my french. How long have you been TTC now?

My OH has his SA next week and I will be having my blood tests this cycle... aslong as AF turns up!

xxx


----------



## angelcake71

4magpies said:


> Awww, its shit isnt it. Excuse my french. How long have you been TTC now?
> 
> My OH has his SA next week and I will be having my blood tests this cycle... aslong as AF turns up!
> 
> xxx

lol.. 
started ttc in August 2010.. got pregnant it was ectopic, lost right tube and beanie, had to wait 2 months before ttc again .. so started again in december.. I know its only been a little while for me, but i feel that my time is running out (will be 40 this year) thats why I`m getting inpatient.. how about you? x


----------



## 4magpies

We NTNP since may when I had my lap. TTC since July. Feels like an age! Lol.

I have never had an ectopic just an early MC.

I just have a buggered tube luckily.

:hugs:

Hope you get that BFP very soon!

xxxx


----------



## KimmyB

Happy V-day Jessica :flower: :wohoo:

Sorry about AF Angel and Magpies :( I'll have my fingers crossed extra tightly for you for next cycle :hugs:

Amy hope you had an amazing shower!


----------



## jessica716

KimmyB said:


> Happy V-day Jessica :flower: :wohoo:
> 
> Sorry about AF Angel and Magpies :( I'll have my fingers crossed extra tightly for you for next cycle :hugs:
> 
> Amy hope you had an amazing shower!


Thank you :hugs: ...

Very excited that v day is finally here, another milestone and still can't believe its real!


----------



## angelcake71

and you 4Magpies..
thanks kimmy x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope yr all well been the gym today needed the exercise after not doing them over the weekend well af is still no her so fx for me x x x x


----------



## milosmum

Ok you are going to have to enlighten me - V-day???

Am I just being stupid?

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## jessica716

milosmum said:


> Ok you are going to have to enlighten me - V-day???
> 
> Am I just being stupid?
> 
> Hope everyone is well xxx



V-day is when baby has over a 50% survival rate if born, also means doctors will help baby survive if he needs medical intervention if i were to go into labour now :happydance:


----------



## KimmyB

Yep, what Jess said :haha: Viability day is when you hit 24 weeks gestation (means the doctors will do everything in their power to help the baby survive if born this early, whereas before this date it's abit of a grey area and often down to each individual hospital)


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: great news Jessie xx


----------



## mlyn26

Woop woop for viability xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls af landed her ugly face today x x x


----------



## 4magpies

Snap Caz. OMG we have matching cycles. Lol.

xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope yr all ok well af is heavy today and i went the gym 4magpies i will add you as my buddy yayyy x x x x


----------



## puppymom32

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi girls!

Hope everyones well!!?

Cant beleive how close to the end i am now!!!! scan next week to see how my porker is progressing, however he is being very naughty and not going head down! if he dont turn by next week we will be discussing delivery options.... had 2 natural births so would like another but if he is to come out by sunroof as long as he is out safe i dont care!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls just chilling today day off the gym oh is going to finish the hall at the weekend why i have pic the paper woopp happy chines newyear amy how u doing hun shell not long hun woopp x x x x


----------



## Hpyns4life

I wanted to share my happy thought today :) This is the first AF since the tube removal that I've been able to use tampons! It's silly but I'm actually really excited about it! Those horrid nights using pads put it in a foul mood, but I slept like a log last night and was "so fresh and so clean clean" this morning. And DH and I talked about starting the process of detailing the IFV for July! Whoo hoo! :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope yr enjoying yr weekend asf we had sex woopp and had a nice chines for tea it was yumm x x x


----------



## littlepee

carrie its me how r u hun x:hug:


----------



## caz & bob

ok hun you :hugs: through it was u ha x x x


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: girls, hope everyone is well? looking forward to more BFPs on this thread! Anyone heard from Cupcake?
Shells you are so close now hun! :wohoo: Hope little one turns for you but if not just wanted to let you know that Archie was breech so born via the sunroof (I didn't want him turning) and although I have nothing to compare it to, it was a very positive experience and I would def do it again!
Amy hope you and Xavier are good!
Sorry about AF caz and 4magpies :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all asfm house clean beds clean roast dinner on now im chilling no not heard from them maybe there busy hun x x x


----------



## Kiki0522

Hello Ladies! 

I was hoping you wouldn't mind if I joined you. I have endometriosis and proned to cysts. I had one cyst so bad that it landed me in hospital and I needed surgery to remove it along with scar tissue from the endo. They couldn't save my right ovary or tube. This was 3 years ago. I was then put on the Depo shot to keep everything from getting worse. I went off the shot this past April, it wore off by July. I knew I might have to wait a long time for things to function because of the shot does crazy things but my periods were regular by October and we tried for 3 months and conceived last month. Unfortunately, it was ectopic. It has been a very stressful few weeks with the fear of losing my left tube but I had a Methotrexate injection and it has finally dissolved the pregnancy after 3 weeks. I go for bloods tomorrow to hopefully see my levels have hit zero. They were at 48 last Monday. 

So anyway, I just need some hope and some support from women in a similar situation. After I get my AF, I will go in for a HSG to check for blockages in the tube and then we will be able to try again. Of course I'm terrified it's blocked and then what?

Sorry to ramble. 

Thank you :flower:


----------



## Hpyns4life

Hi Kiki :hi: I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: You've found a great place to get support and comfort. I'm new here too and in a similar situation. Had an ectopic on 1st pregnancy and took 2 cycles of Methotrexate, my hcg's were going down slightly but it ruptured in the 3rd week and had an emergency surgery to remove my left tube (saved the ovary). Got an HSG done 3 months later and it showed a dilated but open right tube. Now dh and I are in the "Idk" station and are waiting for a fs to give an opinion on what we should do next.

If you had an ectopic then your tube should be open, well... at least enough for the sperm to get through right? The HSG is supposed to clear out blockages for a few cycles after so it might clear the way for the egg to fit through too! FXd that your tube is healthy and you can get back to BDing :happydance: and work on that :bfp:!!


----------



## Kiki0522

Thank you Hpyns4life for the warm welcome! I am sorry for your loss as well. :hugs: I'm also so sorry you tried with the injection and it didn't succeed. That is so tough. This was my first pregnancy as well so it makes me a little scared to try again. But yes I thought it couldn't be completely blocked either if the sperm met the egg so that's keeping me positive! And I'm definitely helping the HSG opens it up more for the egg to get to where it needs to be! 
I look forward to seeing what opinion you get. Hopefully a good one and I hope you can start again very soon too!


----------



## KimmyB

Welcome Kiki, so sorry for your loss :hugs: I am glad the injection worked for you (I am another example of it failing, had my tube removed Sept '09) You'll find lots of support on this thread :flower:


----------



## bbbunny

Hey there 
Hoping I can join your group :)

I had an ectopic the day after my 20th birthday which resulted in me losing one of my tubes after emergency surgery. The ectopic came 4 months after a MC.

I am now 30 and TTC my first and could do with some support.


----------



## Hpyns4life

:hugs: sorry for your loss. Tons of lovely supportive ladies here. You'll get to read a lot about many sad stories :( But there are some wonderful stories of happiness and success that gives us all hope!


----------



## puppymom32

welcome kiki and bunny so sorry for your losses.


----------



## milosmum

welcome kiki and bbbunny sorry to hear of your losses but I hope you find some support here - the ladies are all great and there are now some lovely babies to show you that all the heartbreak is worthwhile x


----------



## KimmyB

Welcome bunny :flower: I can only echo what the other lovely ladies have said: You'll find lots of support here! So sorry for your losses :hugs:


----------



## jessica716

kiki and bunny welcome!

Hope you are both well and sorry to hear about your losses...

Hope you both get your :bfp: soon

Xxxx

Had my midwife app today and booked onto my antenatal classes...

Got my scan this thurs to check on the fluid on little mans brain again.... Fx its all resolved itself and nothing is wrong.... Xx


----------



## puppymom32

Praying all goes well Jessica.


----------



## KimmyB

Hope the fluid has gone Jessica x


----------



## bbbunny

Thank you all for the welcome :)


----------



## Kiki0522

Thank you all so much! You all seem very sweet and supportive! I am happy I found this thread. :)

I had my last blood draw today and my level was at 8! So happy it's almost at zero. When should I expect AF? I know everyone is different but I'm wondering if I'll get it soon so I can schedule a HSG! :) 

Jessica- I hope all goes well with your scan!


----------



## Hpyns4life

Hey ladies, could you please give me your feedback on my HSG results. Left side removed, Right side dilated but open (patent). Anyone have similar looking tube that has a success story or do you think I'm definitely in for IVF?
 



Attached Files:







Img 4.0.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## KimmyB

Sorry Hypns4life I have no idea about HSGs, hope one of the other ladies can help you out x


----------



## katstar

Hello ladies :hi:

I have been away a little. I get busy and forget to log on. 

Shell's Angels - wow the time has flown by. Not be long before we are seeing pics and i am sure what ever birth you have it will be the best experience ever after everything you have been through. :flower:

Jessica - i hope all goes well thursday. I will pray and keep fingers crossed for you. I am sure all will be well. :)

Caz - sorry af got you. Lets hope you get more details at your appointment on the 1st. :thumbup:

Amy - hope you and baby are settling into a lovely routine and you are enjoying your life now as a mummy. 

BBBunny - welcome to the thread. So sorry for your losses. A mc then a tube removed. You are in the right place talking to us. :hugs:

Kiki - welcome to you too. I am so sorry for your loss. I am sure you will get there hun. Be strong and trust your body, no matter how much you think its broken, it will come through for you. :hugs:

Hpyns4life - i am sorry have no advice for you as i have never had a hsg. When do you go back to discuss the results or can you see a specialist for advice??


Right as for me i have had some issues. I have been to a & e a couple of times with lots of bleeding and pure agony pain. 
Well zak at 10 weeks, i was still bleeding as above. I had some tests done and there is some placental tissue left in. The docs are leaving it :brat: it is only 2cm's and not active as they did a pregnancy test but it has to be 3cm's to have a d & c. 
They think in all the panic at zaks birth, retained placenta and blood loss, some tissue was left but its too small to cause problems except slight bleeding. I am angry and upset knowing i have something left that should not be there. I have asked for an 2nd opinion as i want to know what happens next. How long it takes to come out and will it get infected etc.

The other thing i am not sure on is which contraception to use. :shrug: i am so scared using any at all and messing with my hormones. I think it was the hormone imbalance that caused my ectopics. This is not certain but if there is a chance, i do not want to risk messing with nature. What do you ladies think?

I know its daft talking about contraception on this ttc group but i really could do with your advice on this as you are fellow one tubers. :)


----------



## jessica716

kat...

Sorry to hear about the bleeding...
Me and OH have been discussing contraception for after little man is born...

I was told it was the progesterone that caused me to have an ectopic.... That rules out the injection, implant and some contraceptive pills....

the only pill that agreed with me was the combined pill but i'm not keen on messing with hormones again...

Might look into the coil, although saying that they increase chance of ectopic as they can force the egg to implant in the tube.... Arghhhh :help: ...no sex it is! Haha


----------



## katstar

jessica716 said:


> kat...
> 
> Sorry to hear about the bleeding...
> Me and OH have been discussing contraception for after little man is born...
> 
> I was told it was the progesterone that caused me to have an ectopic.... That rules out the injection, implant and some contraceptive pills....
> 
> the only pill that agreed with me was the combined pill but i'm not keen on messing with hormones again...
> 
> Might look into the coil, although saying that they increase chance of ectopic as they can force the egg to implant in the tube.... Arghhhh :help: ...no sex it is! Haha

Yes i was using the implant before the ectopics. 
Thanks for your advice jessica. i thought i would be the only one that felt like this and not wanting to mess with my hormones but i guess all us one tubers feel like this. 
yes the coil is a no no for me. I have had it before and it was ok sometimes and then some months i would cramp up and bleed like crazy and this was probably the sperm getting to the egg and the coil doing its job and not letting the fertilised egg implant. The chances of this with the coil is high and it puts the shivers through me.


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: kat, sorry about your issues, how awful for you :hugs:

re contraception: me and hubby decided before Archie was born that I wouldn't be using any contraception until we have completed our family. I have this nagging feeling that the mini pill contributed to my ectopic(can't take combined as I suffer with migraines) and I'm just not willing to take the risk with my one remaining tube! So we are currently being *very* careful using condoms. I know some people hate them but we're both fine with using them. And no hormones messing up my body!


----------



## jessica716

i think kimmy is on the right idea.... Condoms seem to be the only surefire way of not increasing chances of ectopic.....

I guess i could do the condoms for a shortterm method but longterm i don't know..... Other than OH never getting sex again!

So hard to decide what is best for your body and that won't hinder any future little eggs making it to the right place! Xx

Plus the option of not using anything wouldnt be the best for us i don't think... I got pregnant on the implant... Then got pregnant within a month of losing my tube.... I'd have a rugby team full of children otherwise! Haha xxx


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Welcome Kiki and Bunny xx


----------



## bbbunny

Because I was quite ill with the ectopic a lot of information from the docs got relayed to me through family members but they said that it ectopic was caused because after the MC no D&C was done and I got an infection which scarred my tube and so resulted in an ectopic the next time I got pregnant.

Does this sound right?
They said the other tube was fine but surely the infection would have got in both?

Sorry for the questions its just that it was such a confusing time and I was so ill i couldnt take everything in and my family doesnt talk about it with me.


----------



## puppymom32

Bunny maybe maybe not. It really is hard to say especially with scaring as it is not as easily detected. I had an HSG after my first ectopic and they said both of my tubes where fine. Went on and lost both of my tubes so they obviously werent fine. All you can really do is try and see what happens I know it sucks but that is really the only way that you will know.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all welcome new ones x x x


----------



## Hpyns4life

@Jessica: Why don't you use the Fertility Awareness Method? Take your temps every morning and then just use condoms or avoid sex during your most fertile time. That's what DH and I decided so we can choose when we're going to TTC and when not to because of bad timing if I do get an ectopic. I have next cycle to try but not in March because we're going to Peru and my results would come just at the wrong time. But at least using FAM you don't have to use condoms every time! And no messing around with your sensitive hormones. I want to keep as much of my body normal as possible!

@bunny: They think my ectopic was caused by a ruptured appendix when I was 10y/o. They're pretty sure both my tubes were affected but since my left was gone before the HSG we can only guess. Scar tissue is a big factor in causing damage to our reproductive tract, and they say if it happens to one side it usually happens to both. :( So sorry your family isn't talking to you about it more. I walk around showing them my HSG pictures and say "wanna talk about my uterus and tube?" :laugh2: Our bodies are sensitive but hardy. At least we have a backup tube, and if she doesn't cooperate then we now have other options.

@kat: I sent my records and pictures to my father-in-law and it should get to him in a couple days. He's going to talk to his fs friend so I'll get some answers in about a week. I can't wait! I've been waiting to see what the future holds since September! DH and I are thinking IVF this summer, but we're also very interested in BDing and conceiving naturally if we can. We're not waiting around either so for our future's sake I hope we get those answers soon so we can stop guessing.


----------



## bbbunny

Hi thanks for the replys :) I had a little talk with my mum this afternoon and she said that the doc deffinintly said that the other tube was fine which is a little reassuring. She also said that they told her that I should have no problems getting pregnant in the future.

I think though that I might request to see my medical records. There is a telephone number on the trusts website for enquiries like this so I think I may give them a call tomorrow. Nobody has ever even told me which side was taken so I want to get as much info as I can. My husband is away at the moment and he doesnt like me talking about it as it upsets him and it was in a previous relationship so now is the perfect time to get this done.

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day and its so nice to find people that understand :)


----------



## Hpyns4life

bbbunny said:


> I had a little talk with my mum this afternoon and she said that the doc deffinintly said that the other tube was fine which is a little reassuring. She also said that they told her that I should have no problems getting pregnant in the future.

That's great news!! Have fun TTC :happydance:


----------



## bbbunny

Hpyns4life said:


> bbbunny said:
> 
> 
> I had a little talk with my mum this afternoon and she said that the doc deffinintly said that the other tube was fine which is a little reassuring. She also said that they told her that I should have no problems getting pregnant in the future.
> 
> That's great news!! Have fun TTC :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you :hugs:
OT but what is that adorable little furry creature in your pic?


----------



## Hpyns4life

bbbunny said:


> OT but what is that adorable little furry creature in your pic?

He's a Woylie or Brush Tailed Bettong. One of the smallest in the kangaroo family. His name is Quigley :)


----------



## bbbunny

Hpyns4life said:


> bbbunny said:
> 
> 
> OT but what is that adorable little furry creature in your pic?
> 
> He's a Woylie or Brush Tailed Bettong. One of the smallest in the kangaroo family. His name is Quigley :)Click to expand...

He is gorgeous :)


----------



## Kiki0522

Hpyns4life- I don't know much about HSGs. What did your doctor say about it your odds? What does it mean dilated but open? I will be getting mine soon so I hope to know more about them soon!

Kat- Thank you for the welcome! I am sorry to hear about the tissue left over and that is just awful they can't help you for it! Especially if you are in pain and having bleeding! 

Jessica- I'm sorry for your loss. That is interesting about progesterone causing an ectopic though.. I didn't know that could happen. I have a feeling I have low progesterone but haven't been tested for it yet. I do have Endometriosis so they are just assuming that's why I had my ectopic because of the scar tissue. Hmm.. I will have to bring that up with my Doctor next week. I'm glad you mentioned that. Thank you. I always wonder if it was due to being on the depo injection for 3 years too. 

Angel- Thank you for the welcome. :)

Bunny- I think it would be a good idea to ask for your medical records. But very good news that your other tube is good and won't have any problems getting pregnant! 

AFM- I had my blood drawn again to test hcg levels yesterday and they are down to 8! Never thought I would be so happy to see them so low! But now we are a step closer to moving forward. Now i'm just waiting for AF to show up! Never thought I'd be anxious for her either! :laugh2: But right after that, I can get a HSG and finally get back on the TTC track! We are using condoms right now because I do not want to risk another ectopic before I have an HSG. Not a big fan but we gotta do what we gotta do! :)


----------



## Hpyns4life

Kiki0522 said:


> Hpyns4life- I don't know much about HSGs. What did your doctor say about it your odds? What does it mean dilated but open? I will be getting mine soon so I hope to know more about them soon!

My obgyn couldn't give me any information about my odds. He said I needed to see a specialist, so that's where we are now. My fertility specialist should be getting back to me in about a week. Can't wait to hear from him!!!

Dilated means that it's enlarged. Mine looks normal up till 1/2 way to my ovary, then it gets about twice as big and the last 1/4 looks like a sausage :( But they say it's still open because when I did the HSG the dye was able to go through the tube and into my abdomen. When a tube is dilated it means that the egg can get "lost" on its way to the uterus and implant in the enlarged tube. There is also a chance the little finger-like things that collect the egg into the tube have been damaged so my egg won't go into the tube at all. Lots o crazy things that I can't wait to have explained by the specialist. FXd that you have a very pretty HSG that you can show off :winkwink: When is your appointment?


----------



## Hpyns4life

bbbunny said:


> Hpyns4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbbunny said:
> 
> 
> OT but what is that adorable little furry creature in your pic?
> 
> He's a Woylie or Brush Tailed Bettong. One of the smallest in the kangaroo family. His name is Quigley :)Click to expand...
> 
> He is gorgeous :)Click to expand...

Thanks bunny, he's one of my baby replacements :laugh: Just kidding, but they do help.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all done a opk today got a line but not as dark yet x x x x


----------



## katstar

Well i had a talk with my oh last night and i have decided not to use any contraception that would mess up my body. We just have to be very careful. With the bleeding on and off, i have no idea where i am in my cycle so its condoms all the time till i get my cycle back. 

Thanks for all the advice ladies and i am glad i am not the only one that feels that contraception would mess up my body. Thought i was being daft. :) 

Caz - get :sex: now. You never know if a little spermie sticks around for a suprise egg coming early. :)


----------



## Kiki0522

Hpyns4life- Thank you for explaining that to me. I like to know as much as I can before I go for mine. I'm anxious for the specialist to call you to explain it all and what to do! I sure hope it will overcome any problems and allow an egg to flow freely! I have to wait for AF before we schedule the appointment. So i'm hoping she comes very soon!! I have began spotting but it's brown so it's just old blood but I hope it turns into AF! Did any of you have brown spotting while waiting for AF after an ectopic? I know everyone's different but I just want her to come!


----------



## Hpyns4life

@kiki: It took forever for AF to start again after my ectopic, but that's because of the surgery, so I'm not such a great example. But when she came she was twice as long! It took about 3 months to get my regular cycle back so it's was frustrating trying to schedule the HSG. But that shouldn't be much of a problem for you. Hope AF comes soon!


----------



## jessica716

on my way to hospital to check on babys fluid on brain.... Keep your fx for me ladies! Hoping its better news than last time! Xx


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck Jess, hope all is well xxx


----------



## Kiki0522

Jessica- Good luck! Thinking of you! 

Well I got a little crampy last night and my brown spotting turned to red this morning. Fx'd it gets heavier! lol.. It's TOO funny to be excited for this!! :happydance: But I am hoping hoping this is AF and I can schedule my HSG asap! :)


----------



## KimmyB

I've been thinking of you all day Jess, I hope you're ok xx


----------



## jessica716

hey ladies..... Fluid measurement is now down to 9.6mm instead of 10.1mm..... So either the sonographer had mismeasured or it has resolved itself.... He was being awkward at the scan but we got there in the end!

So all good and baby is fine, back to midwife care now as they don't believe there is now any reason to monitor as he is well within normal ranges.... :happydance: xxx


----------



## Kiki0522

That is wonderful news Jessica!! So happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## KimmyB

Ah I'm so relieved Jess! So pleased for you xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all aw thats good jess x x x


----------



## KimmyB

Need your help again girls...I've just had my 2nd AF and that it was very heavy and full of clots (sorry for tmi) It was like this for a few days the stopped really abruptly (no brown blood towards the end - just bright red) Anyway, I started losing brown watery blood today so I am really confused. I'm panicking because its a similar bleed to when I had my ectopic.

Did any of you ladies have a heavy bleed followed a few days later by the watery bleed when you had your ectopics?

HELP!!


----------



## jessica716

with the ectopic i only ever had the watery bleed.... Very pale watery pink in colour... Never blood like xxx


----------



## milosmum

Hey ladies been away for few days and I have missed so much!

Jessica - so pleased your wee man is doing well. HAve we all noticed that all the one tubers babies are boys!!! And I include Xavier in that as well puppymom!

Kat - sorry to hear you are having bleeding problems really hope you get it sorted out soon but quite agree with the other girls that condoms seem to be the best way to go. very odd to discuss not getting pregnant on this forum but nice that we are all still sticking together x

Kimmy - I just had pain then bright red fresh bleeding with my ectopic. Could this AF still be odd due to the after effects of you pregnancy/birth or should you consider doing a HPT to see if you are preggers? Maybe a trip to see the doc might reassure you?

Sorry can't be any help with the HSG questions -never had one myself x

AFM 12dpo desperate to test (achey belly, sore boobs etc) but had these symptoms before AF last month too so don't think I can handle another negative test. Guess I will see what the weekend brings.

xxx


----------



## Hpyns4life

KimmyB said:


> Need your help again girls...I've just had my 2nd AF and that it was very heavy and full of clots (sorry for tmi) It was like this for a few days the stopped really abruptly (no brown blood towards the end - just bright red) Anyway, I started losing brown watery blood today so I am really confused. I'm panicking because its a similar bleed to when I had my ectopic.
> 
> Did any of you ladies have a heavy bleed followed a few days later by the watery bleed when you had your ectopics?
> 
> HELP!!

Kimmy :hugs: I hope everything is alright. With my ectopic I had dark red w/ clots that seemed like a heavy period, then nothing, then 6 days later I had brown discharge for days. I thought I had miscarried and didn't get checked. When the pain started they found it ectopic :( I'd go have it checked to see what's going on.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hello ladies,

Sorry I haven't updated in a while - I've been working away lots and not had much time for catching up :(

Welcome newbies - hope your time with us is short and brings you luck - and a much awaited BFP!

Jess so pleased to hear the good news about baby!! That must be such a relief.

4magpies, Mlyn, Milos, Angelcake and Caz keeping everything crossed for a lovely BFP this next cycle :)

Kimmy - my ectopic bleed was dark and watery - like prune juice, didn't have full on red bleeding. Sounds just like your cycles are starting to regulate after the birth. Just have a chat to your doctor.

Amy - hows things with Xavier now - is he starting to settle down now?

Kat - good plan on using condoms again. I think its the easiest form of contraception and doesnt mess with your hormones. I'll certainly be going back down that route once we have the twins - although if we have one of each, then I think we may just call it a day!

AFM - I had my 12 week scan a couple of weeks ago. It went really well - both babies doing fine and the larger one measuring 3 days ahead so they have put my EDD forward to 11th August 2 days after my birthday. Although with twins they never let you go past 38 weeks so I know I won't make it that far anyway. Prob most likely to have them end of July if all goes to plan and they don't come early. Doctor did the scan - checked all their organs, NT at the back of the neck and everything was fine. He even managed to identify the first twin as a boy - check out the nub shot - its pretty pronouced!! The other baby was turned away so we couldn't see its bits and I am so hoping its a little girl but I have a feeling he'll be a boy.

So I'm predicting 2 boys for me!! Seems all us one tubers have boys!! Lol :)

Have a private gender scan booked at baby bond on 27th Feb so I'll update you all then. My 20 week scan has also come through for 23rd March.

Thought I'd share some scan pics with you and also bumpage pictures... Although I think the belly is more flab than baby lol!!!

First pic is twin 1 (boy - see nub shot), second pic is twin 2.
 



Attached Files:







Twin 1 side view 12+1.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 7









Twin 2 side shot 12+1.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 7









Bump 13+4.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 9









Bump 13+4 a.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 8


----------



## bbbunny

Great news jess :) xx
Cupcake those pics are amazing you must be so excited :) xx


----------



## milosmum

Wow cupcake - those are beautiful scan piccies! I really hope you have one of each but with the one tubers run of boys then maybe it is the start of your own football team in there! 

Loving the bump though - now I would say I had bump jealousy but I am hoping I can have one soon too because I gave in and POAS this afternoon cause I just couldn't wait any longer and ...:bfp:
 



Attached Files:







BFP2.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all glad its the weekend and glad the kids are off for a week wooppp cupcake aw the pics are cool hun milosmm wooppp on your :bfp: congrtas hun x x x


----------



## KimmyB

oh my god milosmum!!! Massive congratulations hun, so so pleased for you :wohoo:


----------



## Cupcake1979

Wowwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! 

Well done Milosmum - so fantastic and a really dark line! How many DPO are you?

Congratulations - I hope this is your super sticky bean :)


----------



## jessica716

milosmum.... :happydance: wooooo.... So happy for you.... Wonder if you'll have a boy like the rest of us or if you'll break tradition with the 1st one tuber girl! :hugs:


----------



## katstar

jess thats great on your scan. So happy for you. :)

Milosmum :happydance: wow fab news. Congrats hun. I guess a new 2 week wait for you but were here. :)

Kimmy i hope your ok? Do you think you could be pregga's? I do not want to scare you but i had red bleed for a day then brown with my 2nd ectopic. Then it stopped. Lets hope its just your body repairing from c section. Keep us updated.

Cupcake your pics are great! I hope you have one of each too. That would be magical. But if it is i don't think you'll be done. I thought i would be after zak as i would have one of each, but now i am broodier than ever lol. :)

Hope everyone else is ok. Love to all the one tubers this valentines :hugs:


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks for the advice girls. I'm not sure what to do now, I went to the doctors, what a waste of bloody time! I explained my fears re ectopic so she decided to do a pregnancy test. She had no idea HOW to do it First she didn't know how to get the urine onto the cassette (I pointed out the dropper...), then she didn't put enough on...Then she waited literally 20 seconds and said "Negative!" and put it in the bin! I decided not to point out that on the instructions it says to wait 3mins.
I'm going to monitor the spotting for the next few days, anymore niggly pain in my right side and I'll go and see a different doctor.
I don't think I could be pregnant, not had any slip ups but I do know they're not 100%...
What should I do? Should I do my own pregnancy test?


----------



## jessica716

kimmy,.. Possibly do an early pregnancy test... One of the 25miu ones as hopefully that'd pickit up...

I know personally wheni had ectopic i was 8 weeks preg before i even got a positive on a 25miu and 12 weeks before getting a positive on a 40miu.....

Don't take no for an answer.... I'd personally ring early pregnancy unit....explain your concerns and they'll possibly get you scanned to be sure! Xxxx :hugs:
I'm sat here at 4am and totally unable to sleep.... Bumps got rather big and i'm getting sore at night now and it is impossible to get comfy... God help me for the next 3 months! Xx


----------



## Olivia2

CONGRATULATIONS Milosmum. I'm so pleased to read about another BFP in this hread. It seems like its been a while since the last one :happydance: And yes the line looks lovely and dark. 

Well I know I haven't been around for a while but my bub is the opposite to all of yours so it seems :blush: Am I really the only one tuber having a girl?

Cupcake1979 so great to hear your latest scan report and atleast one little boy. How wonderful!


----------



## angelcake71

lovely scan piccies and bump piccies Cupcake congratulations xx

Milo congratulations on your BFP!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: xx

Kimmy I had AF red bleeding with my ectopic.. not the brown watery prune juice bleeding.. I would do a FRER hpt as soon as you can hunni .. if you do get a bfp go to your local Early pregnancy unit and ask for a blood test and a scan.. got my FX for you xx

as for me I am now in the dreaded 2ww xxxxxxx


----------



## milosmum

Cupcake1979 said:


> Wowwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
> 
> Well done Milosmum - so fantastic and a really dark line! How many DPO are you?
> 
> Congratulations - I hope this is your super sticky bean :)

I am now 14dpo but tested yesterday so 13dpo. Knew something was up - my boobs hurt soooo much that if I wasn't pregnant then something was seriously wrong! Still achey but now I don't mind at all since I know why they hurt!

Jessica - I would love to follow the boy trend on here. The only other grandchild in our family is a little girl so a boy would be a nice change but as long as we make it through the next 9 months I don't care!

xxx


----------



## milosmum

Olivia - I had forgotten your bump was pink! Sorry x Can't wait to have our first little girl on here!

Angel - god luck with your TWW it really does drag but I hope you get good news soon xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all well my opks are getting darker woopp and have some cramps and pains in my legs think o is not to far away now x x x


----------



## mlyn26

Hi all. Great news on here. Congratulations milosmum and Cupcake and Jessica on scans. 

Afm i have just ovulated and just in 2ww. This is month 5 of ttc post ectopic. Come on. I am losing patience now! x


----------



## jessica716

olivia.... :happydance: i didn't realise you were having a pink bump! Wooo a little lady amongst all the boys! You thought of any names for her yet? Xx


----------



## angelcake71

:happydance::happydance: JESSICA glad your scan went well xx


----------



## KimmyB

Sorry can catch up properly now!
Cupcake wonderful news! And lovely pics, so nice to see loads of positive news on the thread :happydance:
:hi: Olivia, hope you're OK! Looking forward to a little girl to add to the boys :)
Good luck for this cycle mlyn! Hope the 2WW flies by!
Good luck for o Caz, get BD!
Well girls I did my own pregnancy test (felt strange to POAS again ) NEGATIVE! Phew! The spotting has stopped and I've no pain so I'm keeping my fingers crossed it was all a false alarm!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hi everyone! hope your all ok?

Milosmum congrats on your bfp!!!!

Well im 'fully cooked' tomorrow!!!! yay!!!


----------



## KimmyB

Angel, also hope your 2ww flies by and there's 2 lines at the end of it :)

:wohoo: fully cooked shells! :happydance:


----------



## Kiki0522

Cupcake- Hello! :hi: Those are wonderful pictures!! Having twins must be so exciting! I look forward to seeing what twin #2 is! 

Milosmum- Congratulations on your BFP!!! That is wonderful! 

Kimmy- How are you doing? I'm glad things are starting to get better! 

Caz- Great news for the darker opk! Catch that egg! :)

Angel & Mlyn- Fx'd for you through your 2ww! 

AFM- I'm on CD 3.. Very happy to have AF back after such a long and drawn out process! My doctor wants to wait to schedule my HSG until after my next AF so that sucked. I was pretty bummed about that because I was hoping to have it next week. But if my body is good to me and stays regular, I should be having it around March 15th. So fx'd! Just need to find a way to pass the time! I hate waiting! 

Hello to everyone else! I hope you are all doing well! :flower:


----------



## Hpyns4life

There's so much great news in this thread!!:thumbup: It makes my day, thanks ladies :) So many babies and BFP news. I still don't know you all yet so sorry I'm not making personal congrats :blush: but I'm still overwhelmed with happiness for all of you! We have so many buns in the oven and new ones popping up everywhere :wacko: Keep the good news coming!

afm: I'm still waiting to hear back from my new fs about possibly trying naturally with my crazy tube. Dh and I really want to start BDing for an actual LO again. I'm cd 11 and almost ready so the doc better be calling soon :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls roast in the oven woopp starving we had :sex: twice yesterday wooopp think we will leave it ever other day no till o then 3 days in a row I'm going to do another opk in a bit just holding my wee in now hope it darker than yesterdays x x x


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Mlyn hope the 2 ww passes quickly for you!! ... I am at the same stage... :coffee: xx

still feeling ill with a chest infecion... wish it would just go!! xx


----------



## caz & bob

well girls here's my opk yesterday and today's woopp ovulating :sex: is on the card for then next 3 day wooppppp
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0125.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Good luck Caz xx


----------



## mlyn26

Good.luck caz and everyone else x


----------



## Olivia2

Jessica I'm hoping to call our Baby Ana Josie. FX DH likes it. She would have the same initials as he does (AJC) Thing is names have been hard to discuss as DH doesn't know bub is a girl although he highly suspects it. So names haven't been discussed. Plus I foolishly told him if he agrees bub will have the same initials as him so now I can't even throw the name in the mix to see what he thinks. Josie is a name DH likes after watching a movie recently and I think its really cute. Before that I was thinking of Jayda as a middle name (trying to stick with the J's) as that was a name DH likes for DD when she was born. But Josie is nicer I think. We also both love Anna but we have an Emma and DH even loves Ava. I told him the name I have called bub is only 1 letter different to two names on the top of the list although he hasn't actually heard me ever mention it. He doesn't have a clue. Poor bloke. I also like Anika but I'm sure DH wont like this. 

caz & bob I'm praying you catch that egg. FX

Goodluck everyone in the 2ww and coming up to O. I'll have everything crossed there will be heaps of BFP to go with Milomums in the next few weeks. Its about time there is an influx in here.


----------



## angelcake71

:flower:nice names Olivia x


----------



## cyclura

Hello Ladies

I hope you are all well, hello to the ladies that have joined the 1 tubers (I have not been about for a while) and congrats to the BFPs, Births and scans

I just wanted to let you know my son was born on the 19th Jan and he is here safe and well. We had to have an emcs again due to the start of a uterine rupture but we are both ok now. 

PM congratulations on your little bundle, your story was heartwarming and what a lovely happy ending for you, your story was heartbreaking when I left this area for a short time so it was lovely to see your little family now :hugs:


----------



## angelcake71

cyclura said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> I hope you are all well, hello to the ladies that have joined the 1 tubers (I have not been about for a while) and congrats to the BFPs, Births and scans
> 
> I just wanted to let you know my son was born on the 19th Jan and he is here safe and well. We had to have an emcs again due to the start of a uterine rupture but we are both ok now.
> 
> PM congratulations on your little bundle, your story was heartwarming and what a lovely happy ending for you, your story was heartbreaking when I left this area for a short time so it was lovely to see your little family now :hugs:

:thumbup: congratulations hun xx


----------



## puppymom32

cyclura said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> I hope you are all well, hello to the ladies that have joined the 1 tubers (I have not been about for a while) and congrats to the BFPs, Births and scans
> 
> I just wanted to let you know my son was born on the 19th Jan and he is here safe and well. We had to have an emcs again due to the start of a uterine rupture but we are both ok now.
> 
> PM congratulations on your little bundle, your story was heartwarming and what a lovely happy ending for you, your story was heartbreaking when I left this area for a short time so it was lovely to see your little family now :hugs:

Thanks Hun congrats to you!!! You son was born one day after my bday so cute. Glad u both are well.


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats Milos Mum so happy 4 u. Glad all is well Jess Kimmy and Cupcake. Sorry I havent been around in ages. Things have been hectic but little man is doing a lot better now that he has meds for the reflux. Still spits up a lot and isnt gaining weight properly but hopefully the meds and the formula change will help.


----------



## puppymom32

Good luck Caz and everyone else this cycle FXX


----------



## Olivia2

cyclura CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of your son :flower: glad to hear your both well.

Puppymom I'm pleased to hear your little man's reflux has been improved with his meds. Hope he starts gaining stacks of weight soon.


----------



## puppymom32

Olivia2 said:


> cyclura CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of your son :flower: glad to hear your both well.
> 
> Puppymom I'm pleased to hear your little man's reflux has been improved with his meds. Hope he starts gaining stacks of weight soon.

Olivia,
Wow 31+weeks already. :happydance::happydance: So happy for you hun.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well today afm done another opk and its not as dark as yesterdays woopp x x x


----------



## katstar

Well its only been a couple of days since i was here and there is so much to say. We are busy one tubers. :flower::thumbup:

Amy - i am so glad things are looking a little better with the reflux. Let hope these meds can help the little man and gain some lovely baby weight :thumbup: chubby cheeks and podgy hands. Don't you just love em. 

cyclura - hi hun and nice to see you!! :kiss: congrats on your arrival of your little man. Hows life with two little ones? Hope your recovery has been ok after c-section. :hugs: hopefully we get to see a pic soon :thumbup:

Kimmy - I am so happy that things are ok for you. Its weird being happy to get a :bfn: aint it. Especially on here :thumbup: Gosh your little man!!! All that hair.....wheres he get that from and did you have heart burn :haha: lol

Caz - good job :sex: :thumbup: the cd13 hpt looks great and by the sounds of it you got some spermies in there to get that egg. 

Well i guess your in the 2ww now with mlyn and angelcake. All 3 of you don't loose patience!! Yourtimes will come :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :baby::baby::baby:

shell'sangels - all cooked and ready to go!!! be patient though cause i went another 5 weeks further than 37 weeks. I went insane!! Keep busy hun :sex: pinapple, walks, cleaning and good old curry :thumbup: soon another baby to bless us and don't forget a pic.

Olivia - i love the name. Josie is a lovely name. Bet you can't wait for your princess to be here. 

Milos mum - do you have any plans for bloods to be taken or anything? What symptoms do you have other than your boobs? SOOOO happy for you. 

We do have babies popping all over the place on here. One tubers can do it as much as anyone else!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

kikio52 and hpynslife - hopefully you both can try soon. Not too long to wait and its all good for the healing of your bodies. Keep us posted and be patient. :coffee:

Well my little man has a cold and a wheezy chest. :cry: he is not down in the dumps though and it does not seem to bother him but i feel so helpless for him. He is not at the 3 month mark yet so not happy in trying anything to relieve his symptoms. Hope it passes soon for him.


----------



## Hpyns4life

Thanks Kat! I'll hopefully hear back from my FIL with news from the FS really soon. Just a few more days and I'll get more answers :dance:


----------



## angelcake71

:flower:thanks Kat

:hugs: sorry your little man isnt well, wishing him a speedy recovery xxxxxx


----------



## spuggle

cyclura said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> I hope you are all well, hello to the ladies that have joined the 1 tubers (I have not been about for a while) and congrats to the BFPs, Births and scans
> 
> I just wanted to let you know my son was born on the 19th Jan and he is here safe and well. We had to have an emcs again due to the start of a uterine rupture but we are both ok now.
> 
> PM congratulations on your little bundle, your story was heartwarming and what a lovely happy ending for you, your story was heartbreaking when I left this area for a short time so it was lovely to see your little family now :hugs:

Congratulations. :hugs:


----------



## milosmum

Congratulations cyclura another one tuber boy! We want baby piccies xxx

Puppymom - sounds like your wee man is doing better which is great news.

Sorry your lillte man is off colour katstar hope he feels better soon x

AFM boobs still hurt and belly bit sore too - mainly on the right which is the only sideI have tube so that is a little concerning. just spoke to EPU and they want me to see the gP before I get referred for my 6 week scan and my GP can decide if I need anything done sooner about the belly pain. I am sure it is just normal stretching pain but it is a bit one sided ... or I could be being overly sensitive on that side!

Anyway i'm off for a haircut I look like a sheep and we have a friends daughters christening at the weekend. Must make myself presentable for the photos xx

PS Olivia - I can't believe you have managed to keep the sex of the baby from your DH I am very impressed you haven't let it drop accidently. I am useless with secrets!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well 1dpo for me woopp x x x


----------



## jessica716

ladies... I have to ask... What does AFM mean? Am i being completley simple? If so, i blame it on babybrain! Haha xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Cyclura - massive congratulations!
Kat - hope little man is feeling better soon, must be so awful when they're ill :(
Olivia - beautiful name :flower:
Hypns- I hope you're not waiting too much longer for answers, keep us posted!
Milosmum - I'm sure its perfectly normal stretching but I can understand why you'd be worried :hugs: I had pain on my tube side in early preg due to a corpus luteum cyst.
Jess - AFM Means "as for me" I often find the abbreviations confusing too :wacko:

Good luck ladies for this cycle!
AFM I've had a lovely day with little man :) But we've got his 2nd lot of jabs tmorrow, not looking forward to them atall :nope:
Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: gorgeous baby piccy Kimmy.. he looks adorable. x


----------



## Teesgirl

Hi Ladies quick question, how soon after your ectopic surgery did your cycle start? I am waiting to start my first IVF cycle and waiting for my cycle to begin for the blood work. I'm just a little anxious I guess.


----------



## Olivia2

Teesgirl my cycle returned to normal very quickly. I O'd 17days after my ectopic and tube was removed and had a 31day cycle if I counted the surgery as the first day of the cycle. We didn't ttc again until the 3rd cycle ( a month earlier then the first Gynea said) as we had the tube flushed that 3rd cycle I wanted to give us every chance. It didn't happen however. I imagine with an IVF cycle they would want atleast one cycle wouldn't they before doing tests in readiness? I've heard it can take some women with regular cycles 8-10weeks but most seem to have a new cycle within 6weeks. 

milosmum I had alot of pain with this pregnancy. I went to the Dr who sent me to the ED and then I went back a week later. It was worse then the pain leading up to my surgery for the ectopic. They put it down to adhesions and the CL. I'm not finding it difficult keeping it from DH although its harder to organise clothes etc. I want to set the bassi up soon and cot and wash the clothes and blankets but pink things on the line will definately give it away.


----------



## Hpyns4life

Teesgirl: It took me exactly 1 month to get my AF after my surgery to remove the ruptured tube. My cycle was a bit longer (5 days longer before I OVed) but then returned to normal after that. I had an HSG and which flushed the remaining tube and started TTC after that, though we've been unsuccessful so far. Hope you get your cycle back soon so you can move forward in TTC. FXed for you :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

Teesgirl- same for me both times cycle returned pretty much right on time. Wishing u the best of luck we were going to do IVF this year but now that we are adopting baby Xavier just decided not to go through with it.


----------



## jessica716

teesgirl.. My af came 6 weeks after the ectopic surgery xxx


----------



## angelcake71

:thumbup: think mine was about 5 weeks after surgery x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well just gutted the house nice and clean now afm just really bloated today x x x


----------



## jessica716

caz.... Hope the bloating goes away soon!

I've just got home from work and am shattered.. Going to have an afternoon nap.... Guess i better make the most of my sleep while little man isn't here! Xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Sleep while you can now Jess trust me when little man gets here you wont be getting near enough.


----------



## milosmum

Teesgirl - my Af was 6 weeks post-op for my ectopic then returned to a regular 32 days cycle x


----------



## jessica716

puppymom32 said:


> Sleep while you can now Jess trust me when little man gets here you wont be getting near enough.


Just woke up now... More a sleep than a nap! Haha but i know that tonight as always i'll struggle to sleep so the few hours in the day take the edge off! Xx


----------



## Teesgirl

Thank you ladies. The Dr has ordered blood work on day 3 of AF. Day 6-12 I'll have an HSG test to see if my remaining tube is blocked or scared. I'm really anxious to begin, just sitting around waiting for AF to show up !!


----------



## Hpyns4life

Teesgirl said:


> Thank you ladies. The Dr has ordered blood work on day 3 of AF. Day 6-12 I'll have an HSG test to see if my remaining tube is blocked or scared. I'm really anxious to begin, just sitting around waiting for AF to show up !!

FXd for AF to show. I had to wait 3 months after surgery before the doc would let me do my HSG. It was waaaaay worse than any tww :( Sending healthy happy thoughts to your tuber and hope she takes a pretty picture :flower:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls chilling today no gym x x x


----------



## Welshbean

Hi All,

Sorry I haven't been around for ages. I'm heading for the 20 week scan now (1st March) and I'm beginning to feel movement every day, which is very reassuring.

I've had a quick catch up, but sorry to anyone I've missed (we're such a big group now!).

Teesgirl - I think it took about 6 weeks for my AF to return after surgery. Good luck with your recovery.. Take it easy..

Cyclura - Welcome back and congrats on your latest bundle of joy!

Milosmum - congrats onthe BFP. Lovely news.

PM - Glad the reflux is getting better. Enjoy every minute!

Shells Angels and Olivia - Wow you are both getting close to D day now! Good luck with the deliveries to you both!

Kimmy - hope all is well with you!

Kat - Hope your little man is feeling better.

Jess - Are you in the blooming stage now? My skin and hair are still horrible, so hoping it's going to kick in soon for me now! I hope you are able to relax a bit now and enjoy the rest of the pregancy.

H4L, AC, C&B, 4magpies (and anyone else!) good luck this cycle - You can do it!!!

I'll let you know how the scan goes (I'm worried as always!) Wb xxx


----------



## Tasha16

hi just wondered if i can join in, ive just found this thread. I had an ectopic in jan 2009 and had my left tube removed x


----------



## puppymom32

Welcome Tasha so sorry for your losses. Big hugs


----------



## jessica716

welshbean.... Blooming?? Don't know about that! Haha.... Oily blotchy skin and feel like i look like a beached whale.... But thats my opinion... Other people have said i look like i'm blooming now....

I think a lot of it is just cos i don't feel attractive when i'm pregnant.... My heaviest weight pre pregnancy was 7st8lbs and now i'm 9st1lb and no longer have a 6pac... I miss being able to see my feet....but i know i'll miss my bump when little man arrives! I'm sure you're glowing really...but its hard to feel great with all the pregnancy symptoms sometimes! Haha

Xxx


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: Welcome Tasha really sorry for your loss hunni... 
are you ttc again?? xx


----------



## Hpyns4life

Welcome Tasha!
Welshbean thanks for the positive thoughts!

My FIL didn't call yesterday like he should have. I'm thinking he didn't get to talk to his fs friend like he thought he would. So I'm STILL waiting :coffee:

Oh! Quick question. How long did it take you ladies to feel happy and normal again after you lost your tube? It has taken me 5 1/2 months, but just realized I made it out a few days ago, woot woot :happydance:


----------



## Tasha16

angelcake71 said:


> :hugs: Welcome Tasha really sorry for your loss hunni...
> are you ttc again?? xx

Thanks Everyone!

Yeah were trying again, hopefully the next pregnancy will be a sticky one X


----------



## KimmyB

Welcome Tasha, I hope your TTC journey for your forever baby is short and sweet :flower:
:hi: WB, glad to have you back! Good luck with the scan!
Jess I really miss my baby bump (obv I'd rather have little man here!) but still, makes me nostalgic when I see pregnant ladies. Can't wait to do it all again!
Hypns I hope FIL phones soon!


----------



## jessica716

hypns... I didnt really have time to get used to the idea... I found out i was 12 weeks pregnant less than a week later i was told it was ectopic and lost my tube....
I was told that due to it being my first pregnancy i only had 10% chance of concieving naturally with one tube..(no idea where they pulled that figure from!) so we decided to ntnp as i was assuming the worst and that my option would be ivf next.... 3 weeks after my first af i was pregnant again with my sticky bean...

For the first 3 months i worried constantly, i was certain something would go wrong again.... But so far so good...
I think when you and your body is ready it'll happen... Glad to hear you are feeling back to yourself now... Come on that :bfp: xx


Tasha... Hi and welcome, hope you get your :bfp: soon

kimmy.... Haha i dont think i could cope with pregnancy again but i'd like to have my bump.... It makes a good arm rest and i'll miss feeling him move when i'm going to sleep or first thing in the morning.. Such a more peaceful and pleasant wake up than crying or dirty nappies....haha xxx hope the next 14 weeks goes fast! Just want to meet him now! X


----------



## jessica716

....kimmy..... Check you out with the weight loss :happydance:
well done! Xx


----------



## KimmyB

Aw thanks Jess! I gained 3.5 stone in pregnancy :shock: Only 6lb left til I'm my pre-pregnancy weight of 9.5stone :happydance:


----------



## puppymom32

Hpyns4life said:


> Welcome Tasha!
> Welshbean thanks for the positive thoughts!
> 
> My FIL didn't call yesterday like he should have. I'm thinking he didn't get to talk to his fs friend like he thought he would. So I'm STILL waiting :coffee:
> 
> Oh! Quick question. How long did it take you ladies to feel happy and normal again after you lost your tube? It has taken me 5 1/2 months, but just realized I made it out a few days ago, woot woot :happydance:

I still dont think I feel normal or happy sometimes after losing both tubes have good and then bad days and its been over 9 mo. Glad u r feeling better hun.


----------



## Hpyns4life

puppymom: I'm so sorry for your losses :hugs2: You have a very courageous story and have been able to help so many other women through their difficult times. Because you started this thread over 2 years ago there has been a net of love and support for those who otherwise would have been lost to fall into. I was drowning and you helped me come to the surface. I haven't been on bnb very long but as soon as I reached out and found others who had been through and were dealing with the same feelings as me, I was saved. I attribute you ladies to my return to the light. Thank you! I'm sure I will have many moments in the future that are not so good, but I'm so thankful for the breakthrough I've had. I know this will never completely go away, so that's why I was asking how other women felt in the long term. Thank you for sharing :flower::hugs:


----------



## angelcake71

Tasha16 said:


> angelcake71 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Welcome Tasha really sorry for your loss hunni...
> are you ttc again?? xx
> 
> Thanks Everyone!
> 
> Yeah were trying again, hopefully the next pregnancy will be a sticky one XClick to expand...

aww I hope so too hun xx


----------



## angelcake71

Hpyns4life said:


> Welcome Tasha!
> Welshbean thanks for the positive thoughts!
> 
> My FIL didn't call yesterday like he should have. I'm thinking he didn't get to talk to his fs friend like he thought he would. So I'm STILL waiting :coffee:
> 
> Oh! Quick question. How long did it take you ladies to feel happy and normal again after you lost your tube? It has taken me 5 1/2 months, but just realized I made it out a few days ago, woot woot :happydance:

I had my e/p October 2010 and still have bad days and good days... I guess if I get a BFP and go on to have a baby I will be ok..


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls weekend woopp love it this week has flown buy well ff says im 3 dpo but i think im 4 dpo been the gym had a light work out x x x


----------



## puppymom32

Hpyns4life said:


> puppymom: I'm so sorry for your losses :hugs2: You have a very courageous story and have been able to help so many other women through their difficult times. Because you started this thread over 2 years ago there has been a net of love and support for those who otherwise would have been lost to fall into. I was drowning and you helped me come to the surface. I haven't been on bnb very long but as soon as I reached out and found others who had been through and were dealing with the same feelings as me, I was saved. I attribute you ladies to my return to the light. Thank you! I'm sure I will have many moments in the future that are not so good, but I'm so thankful for the breakthrough I've had. I know this will never completely go away, so that's why I was asking how other women felt in the long term. Thank you for sharing :flower::hugs:

Thanks hun you are so sweet. I agree just having people to go through the ups and downs with and feeling like you are not alone has made all the difference in the world. And to be able to see all the success stories on here is so amazing and gives so much hope. Hoping you will be one of them very soon. :hugs:


----------



## milosmum

Hpyns - I agree puppymom has been a great inspiration and huge source of PMA on here and it is wonderful to share all these difficult times with other girls who just understand what is going on. 

I still have up days and down days especially now I am pregnant again - to start with all I wanted was my BFP and now I've got it I will worry til I have had my scan to see if its in the right place! Its just the start of the next 20+ years of worry isn't it! I am trying to relax and enjoy it though.

Tasha - lovely to have you here with us but I am sorry to hear of your loss. I hope you have a short TTC journey xxx


----------



## Hpyns4life

FIL called!!! The specialist said that the tube was indeed open and said we could most definitely try to conceive naturally! He did recommend that we see an even specialer specialist, haha, for a second opinion on the risks of ectopic. So... looks like I'm gonna have some fun without so much of the worry :happydance: Of course I'm still worried that it will be ectopic, but if I never try, I'll never know :shrug:


----------



## angelcake71

Hpyns4life said:


> FIL called!!! The specialist said that the tube was indeed open and said we could most definitely try to conceive naturally! He did recommend that we see an even specialer specialist, haha, for a second opinion on the risks of ectopic. So... looks like I'm gonna have some fun without so much of the worry :happydance: Of course I'm still worried that it will be ectopic, but if I never try, I'll never know :shrug:

:happydance::happydance::happydance: brilliant news xx


----------



## mlyn26

Great news Xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all hope your having a good weekend well chines for tea tonight woopp and my son is sleeping his nans again tonight woopp great news x x x


----------



## Kiki0522

Hpyns4life said:


> FIL called!!! The specialist said that the tube was indeed open and said we could most definitely try to conceive naturally! He did recommend that we see an even specialer specialist, haha, for a second opinion on the risks of ectopic. So... looks like I'm gonna have some fun without so much of the worry :happydance: Of course I'm still worried that it will be ectopic, but if I never try, I'll never know :shrug:

That is wonderful news!! I am so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls just chilling today hope your enjoying sunday x x x


----------



## jessica716

hpyns... Great news hun!

Caz... Just finished work... Back home and Cleaning and tidying to be done now... Never ending! Xx

Ladies...hope you are all well x :hugs:


----------



## Tasha16

angelcake71 said:


> Tasha16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelcake71 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Welcome Tasha really sorry for your loss hunni...
> are you ttc again?? xx
> 
> Thanks Everyone!
> 
> Yeah were trying again, hopefully the next pregnancy will be a sticky one XClick to expand...
> 
> aww I hope so too hun xxClick to expand...

Are you trying ttc again? x


----------



## Tasha16

milosmum said:


> Hpyns - I agree puppymom has been a great inspiration and huge source of PMA on here and it is wonderful to share all these difficult times with other girls who just understand what is going on.
> 
> I still have up days and down days especially now I am pregnant again - to start with all I wanted was my BFP and now I've got it I will worry til I have had my scan to see if its in the right place! Its just the start of the next 20+ years of worry isn't it! I am trying to relax and enjoy it though.
> 
> Tasha - lovely to have you here with us but I am sorry to hear of your loss. I hope you have a short TTC journey xxx

Thank You huni, Congratulations on your BFP I hope everything is ok with this pregnancy. Are they scanning you from 6wks? :happydance: Xx


----------



## milosmum

Tasha - yes I should get a scan at 6 weeks but the EPU won't let me book it myself (which they did let me do last time!) So off to the doctors in the morning to see the GP and hopefully he will refer me asap for a scan the following week.

Started to feel a bit queasy on and off yesterday and today so think it might be the start of morning sickness which I have never had before! 

Hypsn - so glad to hear your good news - enjoy the TTC!

xxx


----------



## angelcake71

Tasha16 said:


> angelcake71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasha16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelcake71 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Welcome Tasha really sorry for your loss hunni...
> are you ttc again?? xx
> 
> Thanks Everyone!
> 
> Yeah were trying again, hopefully the next pregnancy will be a sticky one XClick to expand...
> 
> aww I hope so too hun xxClick to expand...
> 
> Are you trying ttc again? xClick to expand...

yes I am .. been ttc since december 2010.. no joy.. feels scary too xx


----------



## Tasha16

milosmum said:


> Tasha - yes I should get a scan at 6 weeks but the EPU won't let me book it myself (which they did let me do last time!) So off to the doctors in the morning to see the GP and hopefully he will refer me asap for a scan the following week.
> 
> Started to feel a bit queasy on and off yesterday and today so think it might be the start of morning sickness which I have never had before!
> 
> Hypsn - so glad to hear your good news - enjoy the TTC!
> 
> xxx

fx for your scan huni, I hope thats a good sign for you then X


----------



## Tasha16

angelcake71 said:


> Tasha16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelcake71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasha16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelcake71 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Welcome Tasha really sorry for your loss hunni...
> are you ttc again?? xx
> 
> Thanks Everyone!
> 
> Yeah were trying again, hopefully the next pregnancy will be a sticky one XClick to expand...
> 
> aww I hope so too hun xxClick to expand...
> 
> Are you trying ttc again? xClick to expand...
> 
> yes I am .. been ttc since december 2010.. no joy.. feels scary too xxClick to expand...

Yeah I know what you mean each month i worry that if it happens is everything going to be ok X :dust:


----------



## angelcake71

milosmum said:


> Tasha - yes I should get a scan at 6 weeks but the EPU won't let me book it myself (which they did let me do last time!) So off to the doctors in the morning to see the GP and hopefully he will refer me asap for a scan the following week.
> 
> Started to feel a bit queasy on and off yesterday and today so think it might be the start of morning sickness which I have never had before!
> 
> Hypsn - so glad to hear your good news - enjoy the TTC!
> 
> xxx

Good luck with the scan Milo
be sure to push for a 6 week one, which they really should let you have xx


----------



## milosmum

GP was great this morning - didn't look at me at allbut phoned EPU and booked my scan. Only problem is he wouldn't listen about my long cycles and booked my scan for Thursday when he thinks I should be 6+1 but I would actually only be 5+4. So I came home and rang the EPU myself and explained the situation and they have moved my scan to Monday when I will be 6+1.

Roll on Monday! Thankfully we are away all weekend and just coming home on Monday morning so if I get through this looooong week at work then Monday should arrive fairly quickly xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls so cold today her rain and freezing been the gym milosmum good luck with the scan monday hun x x x x


----------



## Tasha16

gl with the scan milosmum x x


----------



## angelcake71

great news Milo x


----------



## Hpyns4life

Milosmum: Glad that they were willing to listen to you. I hate when dr.s don't understand that sometimes us women know our bodies better than they do. Good job on following through! FX'd it's a good scan.


----------



## katstar

Hypns4life - great news :happydance: get busy :sex: :haha::thumbup:

Milos - good luck on the scan. I will be thread stalking monday for news :) Just want to say though, at 6 weeks they only saw a g-sac and maybe a shadow of yoke sac but we knew it was in the right place. At 8 weeks, all was there and well :thumbup: The symptoms sound promising :happydance:

Tasha - so sorry for your losses :hugs: welcome to our happy group of ladies. You will feel right at home here as there are some wonderful ladies. 

Caz - hi there hun. Happy as always :flower::winkwink: hope your not symptom spotting :haha: 

As for me, my little man is so much better but unfortunaltly i got it :haha: feel full of it. Man flu all round :)


----------



## milosmum

Thanks Katstsar - I am trying to keep in mind that there is every chance we won't see much on Monday but as you say I just need to know it is in the right place to start with, anything more than that will be a bonus! 
Of course I will still be in a total panic come monday I should imagine - last time I was crying my eyes out while they scanned me so going to have to try to keep calm this time.

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck for monday milosmum! I also cried at one of my early scans, the sonographer looked at me all concerned as if someting was wrong with me :haha: I had to explain I was crying with relief!
Kat glad the little man is better, hope you feel better soon too! I've got a touch of cold, hoping it doesn't progress into anything more!
:hi: to everyone else!


----------



## mlyn26

Good luck milosmum. Hope all is well x


----------



## Kiki0522

Hi Ladies.. 

I had a follow up appointment for my ectopic today. My doctor says I'm healing quickly so that's good. But she's already throwing the option of IVF at me.. Makes me so nervous. :( She says with my history it may not look good for my only tube to be capable of what it needs to do. But she is scheduling my HSG for the week of March 14th after my next AF so only 3 weeks away! She says it couldn't have been completely blocked because the sperm met the egg but it may not be open enough for the egg to get back down. So now I'm praying the HSG opens it up real good for that egg to get through! 

I hope you all are well!! :flower:


----------



## Hpyns4life

kiki: Don't give up hope! That HSG could be your golden ticket! You'll be in my thoughts on March 14th, I'll be having images of a smooth sailing tube for :spermy: and the big lady egg to travel down.


----------



## Welshbean

Good luck Milo's mum! 

Don't be too disappointed if you don't see too much at this one. We only saw a fetal sac and no pole or baby (I have 28-30 day cycle but ov late). Even though they told me it was good news as it was in the right place I was still worried and sure enough 10 days later we saw a baby + heartbeat..


----------



## Kiki0522

Hpyns4life- Thank you! I sure hope it's my golden ticket too! :)

When did you have your HSG? I look forward to seeing what happens! Fx'd so tightly for you!


----------



## angelcake71

:cry: AF got me today so I am out for this month.. feel like giving up! xx


----------



## spuggle

Angel don't give up:hugs:, I know how you feel, i was like it last month but us one tubers got to keep trying it will be worth it in the end, just sometimes takes us a bit longer but you know what they say, practice makes perfect.:thumbup:


----------



## spuggle

Kiki good luck with your hsg, i should be having one in march as well< hope we get good results.:thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all aw sorry angel :af: got you x x x


----------



## Tasha16

katstar said:


> Hypns4life - great news :happydance: get busy :sex: :haha::thumbup:
> 
> Milos - good luck on the scan. I will be thread stalking monday for news :) Just want to say though, at 6 weeks they only saw a g-sac and maybe a shadow of yoke sac but we knew it was in the right place. At 8 weeks, all was there and well :thumbup: The symptoms sound promising :happydance:
> 
> Tasha - so sorry for your losses :hugs: welcome to our happy group of ladies. You will feel right at home here as there are some wonderful ladies.
> 
> Caz - hi there hun. Happy as always :flower::winkwink: hope your not symptom spotting :haha:
> 
> As for me, my little man is so much better but unfortunaltly i got it :haha: feel full of it. Man flu all round :)

thank you hun i hope your better soon, you have all been so lovely and welcoming x x


----------



## Tasha16

hello everyone hope ur all ok. Sorry af got u fairy x


----------



## Tasha16

omg sorry i mean angelcake dont know where fairy came from. Im having one of those days x :dohh:


----------



## angelcake71

haha thats ok x


----------



## Hpyns4life

Kiki0522 said:


> Hpyns4life- Thank you! I sure hope it's my golden ticket too! :)
> 
> When did you have your HSG? I look forward to seeing what happens! Fx'd so tightly for you!

I had mine mid Dec. 2010. So I'm still in the 3 month smooth sailings, though I think I OVed on my non tube side last cycle :dohh: so wasted my first try :(
:dust: to both of us!!


----------



## Teesgirl

Kiki0522 said:


> Hi Ladies..
> 
> I had a follow up appointment for my ectopic today. My doctor says I'm healing quickly so that's good. But she's already throwing the option of IVF at me.. Makes me so nervous. :( She says with my history it may not look good for my only tube to be capable of what it needs to do. But she is scheduling my HSG for the week of March 14th after my next AF so only 3 weeks away! She says it couldn't have been completely blocked because the sperm met the egg but it may not be open enough for the egg to get back down. So now I'm praying the HSG opens it up real good for that egg to get through!
> 
> I hope you all are well!! :flower:

Good Luck KIKI. I have my HSG scheduled for this Friday. I pray HSG opens me up or else it's on TO IVF.


----------



## MrsRoughton

have not been around for ages but thought i would let you know i had my baby! there are lots of newbies on here so a bit of background! had miscarriage oct 09 and ectopic dec 09 with removal of left tube after methotrexate failed and i ruptured! luckily i went a&e as epau wouldn't believe anything was wrong and i collapsed there! well 3 months later got my bpf and am pleased to announce the arrival of Amy Rose born at home on my living room floor weighing 7lb 4oz and is amazing and a true miracle! she was born jan 8th. will try and catch up with the thread when get the chance! good luck to you all


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats MrsR Love the name Amy BTW ( I might be bias)


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls. Have my 2nd lap. 8th march. I can't wait.

X


----------



## caz & bob

aw mrs r nice to here from you again hun lovely name hun x x x


----------



## Kiki0522

Angel- I'm sorry that darn witch got you. :hugs:

Spuggle- Thank you. Good luck to you as well! Hopefully this is all we need to get our bfp's! 

Hypns4life- That is great you are still within the 3 months! Fx'd so tightly for you that you will get your bfp this try! :dust:

Teesgirl- Thank you. Good luck to you! I am looking forward to hearing how your HSG goes on Friday! Fx'd that it opens up the tube and coats it real good for smooth swimming! 

Mrs- Congratulations! 

4magpies- You are having a lap to fix your tube? How are they fixing it? I'm curious because my Doctor is already talking IVF if my HSG shows blockages.


----------



## caz & bob

kiki they put dye threw it hun to unblock it x x x


----------



## Kiki0522

Oh I'm having a HSG in 3 weeks which is putting dye through the tubes. When she said Lap.. I thought it was something different.


----------



## Olivia2

MrsR CONGRATULATIONS on the arrival of Amy. Looks like Amy is the first little lady born in this thread :flower:


----------



## Hpyns4life

Kiki0522 said:


> Oh I'm having a HSG in 3 weeks which is putting dye through the tubes. When she said Lap.. I thought it was something different.

I though Lap it meant laproscopy, where they surgically tried to remove the blocked part of the tube? Am I wrong about this?


----------



## spuggle

I too thought lap was a laparoscopy, ive had a few laps in my time, it maybe they want to unblock using micro surgery as apose to flushing with dye. I would check out hun as you wil be under with general anethetic with lap. :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

I am having a laparoscopy.

My tube isnt blocked as such. It's kinked as it is stuck to my insides with adhesions (scar tissue) they are removing the scar tissue and hoping it unkinks and is free flowing.

They can do a dye test at the same time as a lap. As they can visually see the dye and dont need to do an xray or what ever it is they go with a hsg. I have never had a hsg just went straight to laps cause of my history.

The technical term for my procedure is; Salpingolysis

Bit about it on here; https://www.advancedfertility.com/tubalsur.htm

Hope that helps girls.

x


----------



## angelcake71

MrsRoughton said:


> have not been around for ages but thought i would let you know i had my baby! there are lots of newbies on here so a bit of background! had miscarriage oct 09 and ectopic dec 09 with removal of left tube after methotrexate failed and i ruptured! luckily i went a&e as epau wouldn't believe anything was wrong and i collapsed there! well 3 months later got my bpf and am pleased to announce the arrival of Amy Rose born at home on my living room floor weighing 7lb 4oz and is amazing and a true miracle! she was born jan 8th. will try and catch up with the thread when get the chance! good luck to you all

:flower: congratulations Mrs R xx


----------



## KimmyB

Congratulations MRSR on Amy! xx


----------



## MrsRoughton

KimmyB said:


> Congratulations MRSR on Amy! xx

Kimmy you little man is gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## Kiki0522

4magpies- Thank you for the clarification. I have had a Lap for endo and when I saw you said you are having a lap to fix your tube, I wasn't sure how they did that. Good Luck!!


----------



## Hpyns4life

I took an ept this morning (early, I'm only 11dpo) and misread it and thought it was bfp, when it was actually bfn. But for about 5 minutes I thought I was prego.... instead of being happy I was terrified! I was so scared that it was ectopic again, I was shaking and crying until a light came on in my head and I checked the ept again and realized I had read it wrong. Maybe I've been kidding myself about being okay with not doing IVF. Now I don't know if I really want to try naturally :( I feel crappy :cry:


----------



## puppymom32

Oh hun I'm so sorry. It really is not fair taht we have to worry so much about even what could be a happy time. Hang in there.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm full of spots i dont even get spots only 1 when af is jew and had cramping for 2 days hope this is :bfp: signs x x x


----------



## Olivia2

caz & bob I'll be praying its a BFP for you also. FX

Hpyns4life I too am sorry your going through this and the site of a BFP makes you scared. It is a very scary time I'm still petrified and I know this bub isn't ectopic. I'm crossing everything it is a BFP and everything goes smooth sailing with your pregnancy. I found the thought and process of IVF quite helpful over ttc naturally although we never did start so I can't comment after all the paperwork etc. It did offer us alot more hope then ttc naturally did.

4magpies I too had a laparoscopy to try repair my tube and flush it. I was never given the option to have a HSG as during my surgery to remove the ectopic and my other tube they could tell it was damaged and pinned down with adhesions from PID and endo. I was happy with that and had it done just 9weeks after my tube/bub was removed. We were very lucky that my remaining tube was open (thats the main thing we were hoping for) and the dye flowed through freely although my tube wasn't as mobile as they would have liked to get it. We conceived on the 10th cycle post this surgery the cycle before we tried IVF. I had planned on asking for a 2nd lap but at my 6week check up the Gynea suggested I have it before I even asked seeing as they knew it was damaged and we had been ttc well over a yr by then.


----------



## 4magpies

Olivia did you concieve naturally? Or with ivf for this pregnancy?

X


----------



## mlyn26

Grr i've been getting bfn's too : (
11/12DPO today so probably out.
X


----------



## Tasha16

MrsRoughton said:


> have not been around for ages but thought i would let you know i had my baby! there are lots of newbies on here so a bit of background! had miscarriage oct 09 and ectopic dec 09 with removal of left tube after methotrexate failed and i ruptured! luckily i went a&e as epau wouldn't believe anything was wrong and i collapsed there! well 3 months later got my bpf and am pleased to announce the arrival of Amy Rose born at home on my living room floor weighing 7lb 4oz and is amazing and a true miracle! she was born jan 8th. will try and catch up with the thread when get the chance! good luck to you all

congratulations hun x x


----------



## 4magpies

I'm not testing early this month. Think I ov'd from my bad side.

Has anyone ever got pregnant from ovulating from their bad/tubeless side?

x


----------



## mlyn26

Oooo i'd love to know, i feel tubeless side ovulation is always a written off month but you never truly know what side unless you were having scans around o. x


----------



## 4magpies

I have quite bad pains with my adhesions so I just kinda guess. Lol.

x


----------



## angelcake71

4magpies said:


> I'm not testing early this month. Think I ov'd from my bad side.
> 
> Has anyone ever got pregnant from ovulating from their bad/tubeless side?
> 
> x

yes it can happen hun.. I know ladies on the ectopic forum that it happened too so there is hope xx


----------



## angelcake71

Hpyns4life said:


> I took an ept this morning (early, I'm only 11dpo) and misread it and thought it was bfp, when it was actually bfn. But for about 5 minutes I thought I was prego.... instead of being happy I was terrified! I was so scared that it was ectopic again, I was shaking and crying until a light came on in my head and I checked the ept again and realized I had read it wrong. Maybe I've been kidding myself about being okay with not doing IVF. Now I don't know if I really want to try naturally :( I feel crappy :cry:

:hugs: aww that sucks hun.. really sorry xx


----------



## angelcake71

good luck Caz & Bob xx


----------



## angelcake71

mlyn26 said:


> Grr i've been getting bfn's too : (
> 11/12DPO today so probably out.
> X

:flower: dont give up yet hun.. Good luck xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all nice her today woopp carnt wait for summer x x x


----------



## Olivia2

4magpies said:


> Olivia did you concieve naturally? Or with ivf for this pregnancy?
> 
> X

We conceived naturally. My Gynea was going to try me on clomid for a while but he did my blood tests first and said everything was so perfect (my hormones) that it wouldn't have helped. I was so disappointed at the time. I was due to start meds on CD2 for the stim cycle but AF didn't arrive and thats when we got our BFP so we were very very lucky. 

I ovulated from my tube side the month I got this BFP. I knew it from the pain and although I had given up in my head that cycle of there been a chance of getting pregnant naturally I couldn't resist jumping on DH! The scan confirmed I did O from that side. I have heard of several people getting pregnant from their tubeless side and even one lady who only had one ovary without a tube and then a tube without an ovary not having any trouble conceiving. Amazing.


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks Olivia. You really dont have long to go now, bet you cant wait.

I got a letter yesterday. They have cancelled my lap and put it back 2 weeks, they did this last time. Was in tears last night.

So pissed off.

x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls weekend woopp x x x


----------



## 4magpies

Hi Caz, how you feeling this cycle?

I got OH's SA results today.

Count; fine.
Motility; fine.
Morphology; slightly below normal but fine.

xx


----------



## puppymom32

Thats good news 4magpies sorry they pushed your lap off again. Darn people.


----------



## 4magpies

Hey Amy thanks!

How is baby Xavier coming along?

x


----------



## puppymom32

He&#8217;s doing ok. Finally gaining some weight. He gained 1lb in 2 weeks but still only weighs 10.9lbs. Just trying different meds to help with the reflux hopefully this new one will work. Other than that all is fine is so amazing. He is starting to try and talk to me and goo and gah. He even laughs and squeals a little.


----------



## 4magpies

Awww how lovely.

How tiny. Bless him.

You loving being a mommy??

Looks like your taking to it really really well!!

xxx


----------



## puppymom32

I do. I will say it is so much harder than I expected. Especially with the reflux but just one little smile makes it all worth it. Just wish I didnt have to work so I could spend more time with him.


----------



## Hpyns4life

4magpies: That's crappy that they pushed your lap back again! Hang in there lady.


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks hun, they did the exact same thing last time. Really annoying...

Calmed down about it now.

xx


----------



## KimmyB

Sorry hpyns :hugs: we all understand your fear of trying naturally.
Girls I didn't conceive from my tubeless side either, but I'm guessing its not impossible from what the consultants have said?
4magpies that is so shitty of them :grr: great news about DH sperm analysis though.
Loves all round xxx


----------



## Hpyns4life

AF arrived today. I feel sad and relieved at the same time. Thanks for the support :hug: to all my one tuber ladies!! Working on onward and upward, lots of things to keep me busy for the next few months. Including a trip to Peru :wohoo: with DH to see his family!


----------



## readyformore

I was shocked to see this group!

I have 1 tube, but oddly, I feel very fortunate to only have 1 ovary (same side, lol). I had a 16 cm cyst on my right ovary and had both the ovary and tube removed 4 years ago. I've since had a child.

I'm 34 ttc #4. On to month #8. I'm feeling like time is running out. Having that single ovary makes me feel like I'll be menopausal earlier, and my body is telling me changes are coming. My dr says I might be earlier, but only by a year or so, nothing of major significance. But still, I have half as many eggs. . . eek!

Good luck ladies. I'd read through the posts, but there are way too many, lol!


----------



## 4magpies

Hpyns4life said:


> AF arrived today. I feel sad and relieved at the same time. Thanks for the support :hug: to all my one tuber ladies!! Working on onward and upward, lots of things to keep me busy for the next few months. Including a trip to Peru :wohoo: with DH to see his family!

Ahh so sorry AF you you sweetie. Mine is due tues/wed/thurs.

But I have a feeling I ovulated late and AF will be late. So just have to not let her play mind games with me.

Big :hugs:

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

readyformore said:


> I was shocked to see this group!
> 
> I have 1 tube, but oddly, I feel very fortunate to only have 1 ovary (same side, lol). I had a 16 cm cyst on my right ovary and had both the ovary and tube removed 4 years ago. I've since had a child.
> 
> I'm 34 ttc #4. On to month #8. I'm feeling like time is running out. Having that single ovary makes me feel like I'll be menopausal earlier, and my body is telling me changes are coming. My dr says I might be earlier, but only by a year or so, nothing of major significance. But still, I have half as many eggs. . . eek!
> 
> Good luck ladies. I'd read through the posts, but there are way too many, lol!

Welcome to the group. Lovely bunch of ladies for support.

What 3 have you got at the mo, boys/girls? You lucky lady.

xx


----------



## angelcake71

puppymom32 said:


> Hes doing ok. Finally gaining some weight. He gained 1lb in 2 weeks but still only weighs 10.9lbs. Just trying different meds to help with the reflux hopefully this new one will work. Other than that all is fine is so amazing. He is starting to try and talk to me and goo and gah. He even laughs and squeals a little.

ahh thats so sweet... hope the reflux gets sorted out.. xx


----------



## angelcake71

4magpies said:


> Thanks hun, they did the exact same thing last time. Really annoying...
> 
> Calmed down about it now.
> 
> xx

hope you get sorted out soon, and they dont cancel again xx


----------



## 4magpies

angelcake71 said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun, they did the exact same thing last time. Really annoying...
> 
> Calmed down about it now.
> 
> xx
> 
> hope you get sorted out soon, and they dont cancel again xxClick to expand...

Thanks honey.

Where abouts in your cycle are you now? You AF is always due a couple of days before mine I think?

x


----------



## angelcake71

Hpyns4life said:


> AF arrived today. I feel sad and relieved at the same time. Thanks for the support :hug: to all my one tuber ladies!! Working on onward and upward, lots of things to keep me busy for the next few months. Including a trip to Peru :wohoo: with DH to see his family!

so sorry AF got you hun, but at least you have Peru to look forward to xx


----------



## angelcake71

readyformore said:


> I was shocked to see this group!
> 
> I have 1 tube, but oddly, I feel very fortunate to only have 1 ovary (same side, lol). I had a 16 cm cyst on my right ovary and had both the ovary and tube removed 4 years ago. I've since had a child.
> 
> I'm 34 ttc #4. On to month #8. I'm feeling like time is running out. Having that single ovary makes me feel like I'll be menopausal earlier, and my body is telling me changes are coming. My dr says I might be earlier, but only by a year or so, nothing of major significance. But still, I have half as many eggs. . . eek!
> 
> Good luck ladies. I'd read through the posts, but there are way too many, lol!

:flower: Welcome to the group hun, sorry that you lost your tube and ovary, but its lovely that you went on to have another child after the op.. so there is a good chance of it happening again for you... I am 39 so time is definately not on my side... Good luck xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls think af won't be long for me now got bad cramps today never had them this bad af is only jew Tuesday when im back at fs woopp x x x


----------



## Tasha16

Hpyns4life sorry af got you Xx


----------



## Tasha16

readyformore Hello & welcome Xx


----------



## Tasha16

4magpies I hope your ok Xx


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks tasha. How are you?

X


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well af has got me early only jew Tuesday have bad cramps my lp is only 12 so taking v b6 again this month to see if it lengthens it x xx x


----------



## 4magpies

Ahh sorry caz.

Xx


----------



## angelcake71

4magpies said:


> angelcake71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun, they did the exact same thing last time. Really annoying...
> 
> Calmed down about it now.
> 
> xx
> 
> hope you get sorted out soon, and they dont cancel again xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks honey.
> 
> Where abouts in your cycle are you now? You AF is always due a couple of days before mine I think?
> 
> xClick to expand...

Hiya
I am cd5 now.. it seems to come round quite quickly!!.. I hope we both get our bfp`s soon! xx


----------



## Hpyns4life

readyformore: Sorry for the loss of tube and ovary. Welcome to the group.

Caz: Sorry AF got you, she stopped by for a visit here too :(

Angel: FX'd for you!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls could someone help her wight i sarted af on the 1st of feb and come back on af today its only a 25day cycle never had this befor i have just started takeing v b6 this month dont no if its that ae what and all this week i habe been running in the gym my cycle has never been this early just dont no whats happend x x x


----------



## mlyn26

Welcome readyformore.

AF hit me today too :cry::cry:

Oh well, onwards and upwards x


----------



## readyformore

4magpies said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> I was shocked to see this group!
> 
> I have 1 tube, but oddly, I feel very fortunate to only have 1 ovary (same side, lol). I had a 16 cm cyst on my right ovary and had both the ovary and tube removed 4 years ago. I've since had a child.
> 
> I'm 34 ttc #4. On to month #8. I'm feeling like time is running out. Having that single ovary makes me feel like I'll be menopausal earlier, and my body is telling me changes are coming. My dr says I might be earlier, but only by a year or so, nothing of major significance. But still, I have half as many eggs. . . eek!
> 
> Good luck ladies. I'd read through the posts, but there are way too many, lol!
> 
> Welcome to the group. Lovely bunch of ladies for support.
> 
> What 3 have you got at the mo, boys/girls? You lucky lady.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Thank you for the welcome! Yes I am VERY lucky. My boys are 8 and 6, and my daughter is 2. Hoping to have another. My first was 19 months ttc and 4 IUIs and I can't do fertility treatments again, so . . . we'll see if I'm lucky enough to have another. I've never had an ectopic, but feel very protective of that 1 remaining tube, kwim?


----------



## readyformore

angelcake71 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> I was shocked to see this group!
> 
> I have 1 tube, but oddly, I feel very fortunate to only have 1 ovary (same side, lol). I had a 16 cm cyst on my right ovary and had both the ovary and tube removed 4 years ago. I've since had a child.
> 
> I'm 34 ttc #4. On to month #8. I'm feeling like time is running out. Having that single ovary makes me feel like I'll be menopausal earlier, and my body is telling me changes are coming. My dr says I might be earlier, but only by a year or so, nothing of major significance. But still, I have half as many eggs. . . eek!
> 
> Good luck ladies. I'd read through the posts, but there are way too many, lol!
> 
> :flower: Welcome to the group hun, sorry that you lost your tube and ovary, but its lovely that you went on to have another child after the op.. so there is a good chance of it happening again for you... I am 39 so time is definately not on my side... Good luck xxClick to expand...

Yes, the clock is ticking isn't it, lol!
How long have you been on this roller coaster of ttc?


----------



## readyformore

mlyn26 said:


> Welcome readyformore.
> 
> AF hit me today too :cry::cry:
> 
> Oh well, onwards and upwards x

Thank you for the welcome.

Oh hun, big hugs to you. That's a long time to ttc. So sorry.


----------



## readyformore

Just want to encourage all of you gals with this story.

My closest friend had an ectopic pregnancy. Found out early (5ish weeks) and took methotrexate to avoid surgery. Her HCG levels went down and all looked good. A week later she suddenly got very sick and had to go to the ER. Her ectopic ruptured and she needed emergency surgery and removal of her tube. She was devastated to say the least.
A few months later she started ttc again (this was at the same time that I was ttc and we called it the "1 tube race" lol). She has both ovaries (again, I felt more fortunate. 2 ovaries and 1 tube seems like a LOT of wasted time and hope). 4 months later, she was pregnant and delivered a healthy term, uncomplicated baby girl! I hope this is the story for all of us.

Good luck to you all!


----------



## Hpyns4life

readyformore said:


> Just want to encourage all of you gals with this story.
> 
> My closest friend had an ectopic pregnancy. Found out early (5ish weeks) and took methotrexate to avoid surgery. Her HCG levels went down and all looked good. A week later she suddenly got very sick and had to go to the ER. Her ectopic ruptured and she needed emergency surgery and removal of her tube. She was devastated to say the least.
> A few months later she started ttc again (this was at the same time that I was ttc and we called it the "1 tube race" lol). She has both ovaries (again, I felt more fortunate. 2 ovaries and 1 tube seems like a LOT of wasted time and hope). 4 months later, she was pregnant and delivered a healthy term, uncomplicated baby girl! I hope this is the story for all of us.
> 
> Good luck to you all!

Thank you for sharing, I hope this story repeats itself over and over again for all of those One Tubers out there :flower:


----------



## Hpyns4life

myln: Sorry AF paid you a visit. Stay strong hun :hugs2:


----------



## Olivia2

readyformore welcome.


----------



## mlyn26

That is a nice story as are the ones from the ladies on here who are progressing well with their pregnancies or have their babies. 

Lets hope we follow in their footsteps soon xx


----------



## angelcake71

mlyn26 said:


> Welcome readyformore.
> 
> AF hit me today too :cry::cry:
> 
> Oh well, onwards and upwards x

:hugs::hugs: so sorry Mlyn xx..


----------



## angelcake71

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls could someone help her wight i sarted af on the 1st of feb and come back on af today its only a 25day cycle never had this befor i have just started takeing v b6 this month dont no if its that ae what and all this week i habe been running in the gym my cycle has never been this early just dont no whats happend x x x

25 days is quite short.. if it happens again next month. go and see your GP as you may need to take estrogen supplements which may help lengthen your cycle.. :hugs:


----------



## angelcake71

Hpyns4life said:


> readyformore: Sorry for the loss of tube and ovary. Welcome to the group.
> 
> Caz: Sorry AF got you, she stopped by for a visit here too :(
> 
> Angel: FX'd for you!!

Thanks hun.. same for you... :hugs: xx


----------



## angelcake71

readyformore said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> I was shocked to see this group!
> 
> I have 1 tube, but oddly, I feel very fortunate to only have 1 ovary (same side, lol). I had a 16 cm cyst on my right ovary and had both the ovary and tube removed 4 years ago. I've since had a child.
> 
> I'm 34 ttc #4. On to month #8. I'm feeling like time is running out. Having that single ovary makes me feel like I'll be menopausal earlier, and my body is telling me changes are coming. My dr says I might be earlier, but only by a year or so, nothing of major significance. But still, I have half as many eggs. . . eek!
> 
> Good luck ladies. I'd read through the posts, but there are way too many, lol!
> 
> Welcome to the group. Lovely bunch of ladies for support.
> 
> What 3 have you got at the mo, boys/girls? You lucky lady.
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the welcome! Yes I am VERY lucky. My boys are 8 and 6, and my daughter is 2. Hoping to have another. My first was 19 months ttc and 4 IUIs and I can't do fertility treatments again, so . . . we'll see if I'm lucky enough to have another. I've never had an ectopic, but feel very protective of that 1 remaining tube, kwim?Click to expand...

:hugs: yes i do hunni.. xx


----------



## angelcake71

readyformore said:


> angelcake71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> I was shocked to see this group!
> 
> I have 1 tube, but oddly, I feel very fortunate to only have 1 ovary (same side, lol). I had a 16 cm cyst on my right ovary and had both the ovary and tube removed 4 years ago. I've since had a child.
> 
> I'm 34 ttc #4. On to month #8. I'm feeling like time is running out. Having that single ovary makes me feel like I'll be menopausal earlier, and my body is telling me changes are coming. My dr says I might be earlier, but only by a year or so, nothing of major significance. But still, I have half as many eggs. . . eek!
> 
> Good luck ladies. I'd read through the posts, but there are way too many, lol!
> 
> :flower: Welcome to the group hun, sorry that you lost your tube and ovary, but its lovely that you went on to have another child after the op.. so there is a good chance of it happening again for you... I am 39 so time is definately not on my side... Good luck xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes, the clock is ticking isn't it, lol!
> How long have you been on this roller coaster of ttc?Click to expand...

since July 2010.. I got pregnant in August 2010..when I wasnt really trying but it was an ectopic.. I lost my right tube and beanie.. but still have both ovaries and my left tube..


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: hope you are all having a nice weekend!!.. 
I am just chilling and having a movie afternoon with the family.. later.. 
usually consists of films, sweets chocolate popcorn and pepsi! xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls x x x


----------



## Tasha16

4magpies said:


> Thanks tasha. How are you?
> 
> X

ive had abit of cramping in my lower stomach and backache 2day also felt a sick how r u? Sorry af got u caz x


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hello lovely ladies,

Just thought I'd drop by and update you on the results of my gender scan...

As I suspected - we're team blue - both twins are boys but are not identical... seems boys seem the most popular in our thread here. Only Olivia bucks the trend with her little girl :)

We're both really pleased and happy to see both babies so well. They were squirming around so much it was amazing.

Have also started to feel movement for the past week or so which I think is early for a first pregnancy but the sonographer did say it was quite normal with twins - such a strange sensation, feels like a bubble of air right at the front of belly bellow the belly button... great though and I can't wait till OH can start to see and feel them move :)

Exciting times! 

Hope all you ladies are well and wishing you lots of luck for this forthcoming cycle - we need more BFPs :) x


----------



## Hpyns4life

cupcake: Congrats on the double dose of boys!!! So happy for you!


----------



## 4magpies

Cupcake, congrats on the boys!!

Tasha; I have cramps have been feeling sick and have headaches. But all is norm before AF so full expecting her on Wed.

My weekend was quite quiet.

Hope your all good.

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Congrats on double team blue cupcake! Boys are verrry popular on this thread!
Good luck to all the other girls for this cycle :flower: xxx


----------



## angelcake71

Cupcake1979 said:


> Hello lovely ladies,
> 
> Just thought I'd drop by and update you on the results of my gender scan...
> 
> As I suspected - we're team blue - both twins are boys but are not identical... seems boys seem the most popular in our thread here. Only Olivia bucks the trend with her little girl :)
> 
> We're both really pleased and happy to see both babies so well. They were squirming around so much it was amazing.
> 
> Have also started to feel movement for the past week or so which I think is early for a first pregnancy but the sonographer did say it was quite normal with twins - such a strange sensation, feels like a bubble of air right at the front of belly bellow the belly button... great though and I can't wait till OH can start to see and feel them move :)
> 
> Exciting times!
> 
> Hope all you ladies are well and wishing you lots of luck for this forthcoming cycle - we need more BFPs :) x

awww thats lovely.. I would love twins!! xx


----------



## spuggle

Welcome ready. :hugs:


----------



## spuggle

Congrats cupcake.

Hope everyone is well, i'm struggling to keep up with all the posts on this thread.

I will try harder lol.:flower:


----------



## spuggle

Ready can i ask, why do you think that 2 ovaries and 1 tube is alot of wasted time and hope ?? is there a medical reason, i'm just wondering as i have 1 tube and 2 ovaries, does this mean i have less chance than someone with 1 tube and 1 ovary on the same side ?? :blush:

I have a feeling i'm asking a silly question here lol. :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

Because your meant to ovualate from alternate sides so in theory one egg jumps off into the abyss every other month, if you have one ovary your more likely to ovulate from that ovary every time.

But its bad if you need IVF then you only have half the reserve of eggs so there are plusses and minuses about it.

xx


----------



## spuggle

Thanks 4 magpies, i won't be having ivf, i will be having a hsg in the next couple of weeks to see if my reversed tube is open still, dh having another sa and if all is well i will be trying a few cycles of clomid. :flower:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well this af is heavy and losing loads off clots pain in my back and lower abdomen just waiting for the doctor to phone me to see if its another mc or what on a good note im going seeing my fs tomoz woopp got to be there for 12pm x x x


----------



## 4magpies

Are you not ovulating then?

My OH's SA has come back fine, I have a 2nd lap to fix my bad tube at the end of March. Hoping and praying thats all its gonna take. So very bored of waiting for my sticky bean now.

xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls well this af is heavy and losing loads off clots pain in my back and lower abdomen just waiting for the doctor to phone me to see if its another mc or what on a good note im going seeing my fs tomoz woopp got to be there for 12pm x x x

Ahh Caz sorry to hear AF is being awful. 

Good luck for tomorrow sweetie.

xxx


----------



## spuggle

Good luck with your appt Caz. 

4magpies my bloods show i'm ovulating, my consultant and i want to give it a go so that i will hopefully have a chance every month to concieve, i'm on cycle 10 now and said i would try for a while without the clomid hoping it would happen naturally.


----------



## spuggle

4magpies said:


> Are you not ovulating then?
> 
> My OH's SA has come back fine, I have a 2nd lap to fix my bad tube at the end of March. Hoping and praying thats all its gonna take. So very bored of waiting for my sticky bean now.
> 
> xxxx

How long have you been ttc for ?


----------



## 4magpies

spuggle said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Are you not ovulating then?
> 
> My OH's SA has come back fine, I have a 2nd lap to fix my bad tube at the end of March. Hoping and praying thats all its gonna take. So very bored of waiting for my sticky bean now.
> 
> xxxx
> 
> How long have you been ttc for ?Click to expand...

TTC since July.... NTNP from May before that. Soooo.... 10 months is that right? Lol.

So they may give me clomid even if my bloods show I ovulate? Thats interesting!

xxx


----------



## spuggle

I don't know, i just thought it was the norm that after a reversal if you only have one tube you can try clomid, might be worth asking though when you go. x

I also have short cycles some months, 18days upto 26 being my longest, i heard clomid can lengthen cycles so it may be for that reason too. x


----------



## 4magpies

Ahhh my cycles are very regular now so maybe they wont give it me.

xx


----------



## spuggle

Oh and on DH's last SA his morpology was only 5% so it maybe for that reason too :shrug: but i would definitely ask hun.


----------



## 4magpies

We haven't had exact numbers for OH's SA, as the FS likes to give them in person.

But on the phone he said; Count is fine, motility is fine and morphology is a little under average but still fine.

xxx


----------



## spuggle

I think most mens morphology is lower than expected, the are very picky about shape now days lol.


----------



## 4magpies

Haha. Yeah suppose it depends on the tech doing the test aswell. 

I was so happy when we got his SA results, I was over the moon. Just need to get my right now.
xxx


----------



## spuggle

You'll be all sorted before you know it.:thumbup:


----------



## milosmum

Cupcake - congratulations on the double team blue - thats lovely news and feeling movement is so exciting! 

Sorry to hear about your horrid AF Caz - hope the FS can help you out with whats going on x

AFM - 6 week scan today showed baby in utero with a heartbeat measuring 6 weeks 3 days which is ahead of the dates I thought I was so I am over the moon x


----------



## 4magpies

Thats fab news Milos Mum,

HUGE CONGRATS!!!

Whoop!

xxx


----------



## spuggle

Congrats Milosmum. x


----------



## KimmyB

Congratulations milosmum, great news!!xx


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats Cupcake and Milosmum

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## mlyn26

Congrats Milosmun and cupcake. Lovely news x


----------



## mlyn26

@spuggle, i have 2 ovaries and 1 tube. research shows 1 ovary speeds up menopause + there is apparently a chance you can get pregnant when ovulating from tubeless side (i doubt this!). Also if you had another ectopic in ovary at least you'd have one left to do IVF with xx


----------



## caz & bob

congrats milosmum & cupcake woopp girls its just a horribule af if i get any more like that got to go back and see her dont no why x x x


----------



## mlyn26

oh no caz, my af has been horrible this month too x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi girls!!

I had my little boy yesterday Mason Lucas, 8lbs 8oz, 2 hour rapid labour but a really hard week of in and out of hospital b4 hand but he is lovely and the spit of my youngest.... here he is 
https://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb203/shelleymom4/189738_10150104992648358_505553357_6413478_1672258_n1.jpg
https://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb203/shelleymom4/184388_10150105243453358_505553357_6415924_3607427_n1.jpg


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats Shells he is lovely hun.


----------



## spuggle

Congrats shells, he's beautiful !!!! x


----------



## spuggle

Mlyn, thanks for the info, i didn't have an etopic though i had my steralisation reversed and the left tube was to damaged to repair so although i have 2 tubes only my right one works, the other is still steralised. x


----------



## caz & bob

aw congrats shell hun hes lovely well done x x x


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: congratulations Shell he`s beautiful.. hope you are ok xx


----------



## readyformore

spuggle said:


> Ready can i ask, why do you think that 2 ovaries and 1 tube is alot of wasted time and hope ?? is there a medical reason, i'm just wondering as i have 1 tube and 2 ovaries, does this mean i have less chance than someone with 1 tube and 1 ovary on the same side ?? :blush:
> 
> I have a feeling i'm asking a silly question here lol. :haha:

Oh gosh no! I'm just really impatient. Sorry! I could just see my egg floating around and there's no tube. . no chance. Although, I've heard that the other tube can pick up the egg too. (Or it could be my own way of making myself feel better for only having 1 ovary-and that fact scares me).

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## readyformore

spuggle said:


> I don't know, i just thought it was the norm that after a reversal if you only have one tube you can try clomid, might be worth asking though when you go. x
> 
> I also have short cycles some months, 18days upto 26 being my longest, i heard clomid can lengthen cycles so it may be for that reason too. x

I've heard this too. They tried it with me for #1, but didn't do anything.

FYI, clomid can also thin your uterine lining.


----------



## angelcake71

:thumbup: congrats milo xx


----------



## spuggle

readyformore said:


> spuggle said:
> 
> 
> Ready can i ask, why do you think that 2 ovaries and 1 tube is alot of wasted time and hope ?? is there a medical reason, i'm just wondering as i have 1 tube and 2 ovaries, does this mean i have less chance than someone with 1 tube and 1 ovary on the same side ?? :blush:
> 
> I have a feeling i'm asking a silly question here lol. :haha:
> 
> Oh gosh no! I'm just really impatient. Sorry! I could just see my egg floating around and there's no tube. . no chance. Although, I've heard that the other tube can pick up the egg too. (Or it could be my own way of making myself feel better for only having 1 ovary-and that fact scares me).
> 
> Sorry for the confusion.Click to expand...

Hey it's ok i wasn't offeneded just i wondered if there was something i didn't know lol. :hugs:


----------



## mlyn26

Awww mason is gorgeous, what a cute name too xx


----------



## Kiki0522

Cupcake- Congratulations on the twin boys!! 

Milo- Wonderful news!!

Mlyn- I never thought of the early onset of menopause from having only 1 ovary. Or the egg reserves. Yikes. I only have one tube and one ovary. 

Shell- Congratulations! He is adorable! I love the name!


I hope all you ladies are well! :)

I'm just waiting on my HSG.. a couple more weeks! Fx'd for an open tube!


----------



## Hpyns4life

Shell: He's so beautiful! Congratulations!!!

Milosmum: So happy for you :dance: You gotta have a permanent smile going on!

AFM: DH and I have decided against trying again naturally. We're back on for having IVF this summer. We're considering mini IVF or low stimulation IVF to avoid all the major meds which will really reduce cost and the chemicals going through my body. Gathering research about the different options, clinics, costs, etc. I'm excited :D


----------



## 4magpies

Shell he is gorgeous!!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Girls... what do you think? Please be honest.

xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0345.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Tasha16

congratulations milosmum and cupcake, shell mason is beautiful well done.


----------



## spuggle

4 magpies i see 2 lines. xx


----------



## Tasha16

4magpies said:


> Girls... what do you think? Please be honest.
> 
> xxx

i think i can see something but very very faint, i have also had a test like that this morning. So im going 2 retest in the morning x


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks girls, I am gonna pick up a FRER tonight and use it in the morning.... or maybe wait till Thurs morning...

xxx


----------



## spuggle

How many dpo are you 4magpies ??


----------



## 4magpies

I dont have a clue, not been keeping track. Anywhere between 9 & 12....

xxx


----------



## spuggle

Ahh i see, i do see a second line on there, it is faint, but there is colour in it. fingers crossed for you.:flower:


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: yep i see a faint 2nd line 4magpies... a frer will confirm it.. 
many congratulations xx


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks angel, hope you get your BFP very soon.

xxx


----------



## Kiki0522

4magpies- I see two lines! Very faint but I see it! Fx'd for you!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well been to fs hes give me 6 more month of clomid 100mg he said this should work for me he think my eggs some month are not good quality and some months they are so carnt wait to start again it will be double hot flushes and mood swings haha start them in march woopp 4magpies woopp looks good to me hun x x x


----------



## puppymom32

4magpie,
I def see a line. Get the FRER and dont wait until Thur do it tomorrow. FXXX for you babes.


----------



## 4magpies

They are buy one get one free in boots so will get 2, 1 for tomorrow one for thursday....

xxx


----------



## milosmum

Congratulations shells - another gorgeous boy for a one tuber - he is a cutie and I love his name xxx

Magpies - test tomorrow I can't stand the tension if you wait any longer! 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I'm gonna use frer in the morning....

Wish me luck.

Xx


----------



## caz & bob

good luck hun x x x


----------



## mlyn26

Good luck magpies x


----------



## Hpyns4life

Magpies: Ohhh I can see 2 lines, can't wait for tomorrow!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Done a FRER, BFN, done another IC, another very feint line. God knows whats going on.

I dont think I am pregnant, think they are dodgy tests.

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Shell's congratulations! Gorgeous!

Hpyns I'm glad you and DH have a plan, must be a weight off your mind :hugs:

4Magpies hope its just a shy bean you've got in there! I know most people rave about FRER but I had nothing but trouble with them at the beginning of my pregnancy, very faint lines when other tests (superdrug were the best for me) showed a line etc. Don't give up hope! I'll have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Welshbean

Hi All,

Wow. Lots going on here at the moment!

Cupcake - congrats on double team blue. That's fab news. You've now got lots of boys names to choose..!

Caz- glad you got to see FS again. Hope the clomid does the trick..

MilosMum - congrats on your scan. It's so reassuring to see the bean in the right place isn't it..?

Shell's - Wow! What a beautiful boy and a lovely labour too. 2 hours... I wish for that one too!

4mags - I don't want to get your hopes up but I had about 3 days of faint lines like that on those IC tests and was getting negs on Tescos tests and then after 3 days caved and bought expensive FRER and it was BFP.. So, it could just be too early.. Has the IC got any darker today?

As for me.. Well 20 week scan was yesterday and all was well with the baby. We asked not to find out the sex and then she asked us to look away while she looked at the base of the spine and we both confessed afterwards that it was really hard not to look and that we wished we'd found out! Too late now though...! I know we'll be glad when it comes to the birth as last time it was really emotional and lovely when my hubby told me that we had a boy..


----------



## 4magpies

No IC is still feint... feinter than yesterday.

I'm never gonna get blummin pregnant. *bangs head on desk*

xxx


----------



## Welshbean

Please don't give up!! 

I've just posted in your journal too..

This journey is so hard isn't it..? 

If you look back at my posts I was getting fed up with it all just before my BFP too..

It will happen one day soon. I know it!


----------



## 4magpies

Welshbean said:


> Please don't give up!!
> 
> I've just posted in your journal too..
> 
> This journey is so hard isn't it..?
> 
> If you look back at my posts I was getting fed up with it all just before my BFP too..
> 
> It will happen one day soon. I know it!

Almost too hard and I am starting to wonder why I do it to myself month after month.

Just feel so miserable today. Sorry for moaning!!

Thanks for the input in my journal greatly appreciated. :hugs:

I dont know if I could be team yellow it would drive me mental so big respect to you for not finding out. :haha:

xxx


----------



## angelcake71

4magpies said:


> Done a FRER, BFN, done another IC, another very feint line. God knows whats going on.
> 
> I dont think I am pregnant, think they are dodgy tests.
> 
> xxx

I read IC can give a false reading either way.. :hugs: so dont rely on them hun.. use FRER.or ASDA . expensive but reliable.. really sorry if it is a BFN.. xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all af has gone wooppp sex is on the cards to night x x x


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry 4magpies hope its just really early big hugs.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm just been out with the dogs carnt wait for summer x x x


----------



## Tasha16

hi all i did another test yesturday morning and got a bfn, then last night the witch got me 3 days early x 4 magpies dont give up yet. Hope every1 else is ok x


----------



## spuggle

Sorry the :witch: got you tasha, fingers crossed for this cycle. :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

Sorry the witch gotcha Tasha.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Hi ladies :wave: 
I haven't posted in a long time and actually just got back from taking a break on here. I think I got my BFP this morning, ever so faint but I see it without squinting or using light. So I called my fam doc and they're getting me in for bloodwork today... I won't get the results for an entire week. Is this normal?? I thought the process would go much quicker with a history of ectopic. I've been a nervous wreck all morning, I'm not sure how I'm gonna last another week... especially with the one year mark of my loss this month, I'm terrified of another around the exact same time. Any advice or insight? Thank you :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Sorry witch got you Tasha. I am still waiting for her.

Mommy2be congrats on the BFP. Sorry I cant help you about the blood levels, I havent got any experience of it. But wishing you all the best. Please keep us updated. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## angelcake71

good luck Mommy 2 be 20 xx hope all goes well


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: sorry AF got you Tasha xx


----------



## Hpyns4life

Oh Tasha, sorry the :witch: came, yuck! Hope she leaves quickly.

4magpies: Have you taken any more tests?

Mommy2be: hope this is it!! FX'd for you!

AFM: nothing new to report. AF has finally left and I'm on to a few months of not ttc. Feels like a huge weight has been lifted, whew! I'm actually excited to be able to focus on other aspects of my life. Except that I'll be researching the heck out of IVF clinic :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

I did an ic last night and there wasn't even a sniff of a line.

Xxx


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks Ladies, 4 Magpies I hope she stays away hun x


----------



## KimmyB

Mummy2b get onto your doctors! That is not right, they should take the first set of bloods then take your second 48 hours later (it's not the number they're interested in, it's the doubling time ie. A uterine pregnancy HCG *should* double every 48 hours) Hope this is it for you.
Sorry the witch got you Tasha :hugs:
Sorry about the IC 4magpies :(
Hugs all round x


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry :af: got you tasha x x x


----------



## milosmum

Magpies sorry the ic have been playing you around honey - still praying AF stays away and you get your BFP soon x

Sorry AF got you tasha.

Congratulations and good luck with the bloods Mummy2be - maybe your family doc is just going to do bloods to confirm you are pregnant. It was always the EPAU that did my 48hour tests. Ask your doc to refer you for a 6 week scan too x


----------



## Olivia2

milosmum said:


> AFM - 6 week scan today showed baby in utero with a heartbeat measuring 6 weeks 3 days which is ahead of the dates I thought I was so I am over the moon x

:flower: WOOhoo congrats on seeing your little bean. So exciting.

Cupcake congrats to you also on your two perfect princes :flower:

Shells CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of your beautiful man. His gorgeous.

Mommy2be yeah on the BFP. I'm praying the next few weeks fly by and you see a gorgeous HB in the right place. It is such an anxious time. With my pregnancy I had my 1st lot of bloods at 12DPO which I thought was a little early but what the FS wanted and a scan at 6weeks1day which showed a little HB. I did have earlier scans but they were all inconclusive. 

:hugs: to everyone with BFN and AF. :growlmad:! I'm praying for you all that its the last time and you will all be blessed with BFP's and healthy pregnancies. 

AFM Well am I next to have a bub? (saying we go in order) I've been advised to stop DTD and rest as I've been having regular contractions although they do go away at night. Just getting ready for the big event I guess. At this stage if things progress they said they will try stop labour with medication until I hit 36weeks. DD was a month early but I didn't have the irritable uterus like I do this time. Not much else to report. Just packing a hossy bag now incase I end up there sooner then expected.


----------



## puppymom32

Yay Olivia hope little one stays put for a little while longer. So exciting.


----------



## caz & bob

wooppp not long now olivia woopp x x x


----------



## KimmyB

Milosmum so sorry can't remember if I said congrats on your uterine bean!!
Not long now Olivia, hope LO stays put for atleast another 3 weeks for you!


----------



## Hpyns4life

Mommy2be: I didn't read your post right the first time. I'm sorry that you're scared :hugs: hang in there hun, and get on your doctors to give you some answers. Sometimes you have to make it happen! Thinking of you and hoping you can relax a bit as you wait to hear more news.


----------



## katstar

Hello everyone :hi:

Well i have done it again. I have been away for two weeks and then have to catch up on lots of reading and news. :dohh:

shell'sangels - congrats honey. He is lovely. I love how you have put lucas as the middle name. Beautiful. How are you doing? hope you are settling. :hugs:

Readyformore - welcome and i hope you catch another egg. I have 2 ovaries and 1 tube. I always ovulated from my tube side after my ectopic. Apparently both ovaries race to make a good egg. You aways have a stronger ovary that wins. And yes its been found that an egg from a tubeless side can be picked up by the tube as many women on ectopic trust forum have got pregnant this way. Their scans showed corpus luteum cysts on the ovary from the tubeless side which means they ovulated from this ovary and this is why the docs leave the ovaries alone after ectopics. Plus to keep a good hormone balance. We do have very clever bodies. :flower:

Mommy2be20 - I do not have an answer for you about the bloods. I am sure no matter where your from you should have blood results asap. I got mine the day after. Push for them to come to you quicker. You have a right to push. Let us know how you get on. 

Amy - awwww!!! i love zak talking to me now. Their little personalities coming out is such a lovely time. Glad he is putting weight on. Hopefully he will put more on and i hope the new meds work.

Olivia - i hope your little girl hangs in a little longer. At least to 37 weeks. She is the only princess on this thread. lol. She does not want to wait any longer to show all these boys who's boss. :haha:

Caz - clomid again for you :thumbup: gosh i hope it works for you this time. And them eggies hang in there this time. Also i want to tell you that i have always had 25/26 day cycles. Ovulate on day 11 or 12. Obviuosly i had no problems with a cycle this short. If it gets shorter then be concerned but your clomid should regulate it shouldn't it? Good luck hun. xx

Cupcake - congrats on two lovely princes. I think its lovely. Two boys to grow and share their lives together. I have one girl and one boy. If i have another i do want another boy :) I want zak to have someone to grow and relate with.

Tasha - so sorry af got you. Keep your chin up and keep going :flower:

Milosmum - congrats - :happydance: so happy for you. 

Kiki - hope hsg goes well for you and you have a lovely clear tube. Not long now.

Well as for me. I am well. Just had another af. Finally slotted back into a 26 day cycle so i finally know where i am. It weird knowing what my body is doing again. ewcm and cramps for ovulation etc. I am so broody still. I want it to pass. Its not practical right now. We have no room for another. OH job is up in the air (local council) and i have not yet sorted out childcare for lo when i am due back to work in 5 months. I do not want all these problems though and i want a big family. :( But the family i have has to be looked after and cared for first.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls yay weekend here again well i have started taking a-z vitamins 75mg of aspirin 1 a day and my folic acid 3cups of decaff green tea so hope i get my bfp this month i have made the oh to take folic acid to because its good for there sperm x x x


----------



## puppymom32

Good Luck Caz.


----------



## milosmum

Thanks amy and Kat - still really chuffed that bean is in the right spot and now on the long wait for my first ever midwifes appointment (3rd pregnancy but first trip to a midwife - how exciting!!!)

Olivia - hope that uterua of yours calms itself down and keeps your little lady safe and sound for a few more weeks xxx


----------



## Tasha16

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls yay weekend here again well i have started taking a-z vitamins 75mg of aspirin 1 a day and my folic acid 3cups of decaff green tea so hope i get my bfp this month i have made the oh to take folic acid to because its good for there sperm x x x

Hi Caz have you been advised to start taking Aspirin now, it's just the doc's told me to take 75mg of aspirin but only when I find out I'm pregnant, Is it safe to take now, because I read it can intertere with implantation. Jsut if it's safe I might start taking it now X


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all having a good weekend tasha i asked my doctor and they said it was ok so dont no hun it helps to stop mc and helps your ovaries and keeps the blood flowing to have a read on it hun i did x x x


----------



## caz & bob

tasha found this hun x x Quote:
Aspirin is an over the counter medicine used for pain relief and to reduce fever. Aspirin is also an anticoagulant; that is, it keeps blood from clotting excessively. 

A low does of aspirin such as found in baby aspirin may be beneficial to fertility. It is thought that aspirin can help the uterine lining by helping with the blood flow to the ovaries and uterus. Low dose aspirin treatment also significantly improves ovarian response. Aspirin is thought to help with In Vitro Fertilization, particularly in women who have previously had a miscarriage. Studies show that it may reduce the risk of miscarriage as much as 50% when used with heparin or immunoglobulin.

You can take any brand of aspirin, as long as it has no more than 81 mg per tablet. This will be in either the chewable baby aspirins, or in the adult low dose aspirin. The tablets are very small and easy to swallow. You only need to take one tiny pill per day to reap the benefits. Taking one low dose or baby aspirin (81 mg) a day is a good thing to add to the supplements you are already taking. If you are suspicious about miscarriages, or have suffered from them in the past, ask your doctor about aspirin. It could very well be what the doctor orders. When you are trying to conceive, it is important not to take any type of drug, even an over the counter one, without talking to your doctor first. 

https://www.amazingpregnancy.com/preg...icles/319.html


----------



## Olivia2

Goodluck Caz.

katstar yes that would be weird after having a baby to feel all those signs of O etc. I think I'll be in the same position as you in a few months feeling very broody. I have no idea what we are doing in the future ie trying again, not etc. Its such a difficult decision. My heart says more, my head says maybe not and DH is on the same page. His saying vasectomy one day and another baby the next. And our bub isn't even out. 

Well I'm very lucky things have settled down for my uterus. I'm still having braxtin hicks but not as frquently and not painful like before. I know how to stop them also (different positions etc) so I think its safe to say our little miss is happy in there for now. Another 10days for the big milestone although wanting to get much much closer to my EDD. I'm getting very anxious about her safety. Obviously I want her to stay put for another few weeks but apart of me now feels she is safer out then in (which isn't true) I feel so unpredictable like anything can happen to her and I wont know (as I can't see her) but apart from normal anxiety about her safety I am going fabulous. Varocose veins invading my woohaa and all! I'll be excited about the first signs of labour (before it hurts alot) as it will signal I'm finally about to meet her. OMG I can't believe how close it is and how lucky I am that we are here. I'm praying for you all still ttc that your all pregnant soon.


----------



## KimmyB

Olivia I felt exactly the same as you, terrified something bad was going to happen whilst he was still inside me. I think its normal to feel that way. Glad your uterus has settled down, I had some killer braxton hicks towards the end that were picked up on the monitor. 
Good luck ladies for this cycle, I always pop in hoping to hear of more BFPs. I am always rooting for you ladies :flower:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all afm feel better off the vitamins a-z i am taking got more energy ha x x x


----------



## Tasha16

caz & bob said:



> tasha found this hun x x Quote:
> Aspirin is an over the counter medicine used for pain relief and to reduce fever. Aspirin is also an anticoagulant; that is, it keeps blood from clotting excessively.
> 
> A low does of aspirin such as found in baby aspirin may be beneficial to fertility. It is thought that aspirin can help the uterine lining by helping with the blood flow to the ovaries and uterus. Low dose aspirin treatment also significantly improves ovarian response. Aspirin is thought to help with In Vitro Fertilization, particularly in women who have previously had a miscarriage. Studies show that it may reduce the risk of miscarriage as much as 50% when used with heparin or immunoglobulin.
> 
> You can take any brand of aspirin, as long as it has no more than 81 mg per tablet. This will be in either the chewable baby aspirins, or in the adult low dose aspirin. The tablets are very small and easy to swallow. You only need to take one tiny pill per day to reap the benefits. Taking one low dose or baby aspirin (81 mg) a day is a good thing to add to the supplements you are already taking. If you are suspicious about miscarriages, or have suffered from them in the past, ask your doctor about aspirin. It could very well be what the doctor orders. When you are trying to conceive, it is important not to take any type of drug, even an over the counter one, without talking to your doctor first.
> 
> https://www.amazingpregnancy.com/preg...icles/319.html

Thanks Caz, I've had tests on my blood and it's ok but the consultant told me too take it when I get pregnant. I did start taking it before but then I heard it can interfere with implantation but might start taking it again and see what happens this cycle X


----------



## caz & bob

thats what i am doing tasha just see what its like this month x x x


----------



## 4magpies

AF got me girls...

I might ask my FS about asprin caz, thanks for the info.

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well today i would 4magpies it carnt do any arm and its good for the blood flow sorry :af: got you hun x x x


----------



## Tasha16

thanks 4 the information caz, sorry af got u 4magpies x


----------



## angelcake71

so sorry AF got you 4Magpies :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

The longer we TTC the less AF seems to bother me, guess cause I am expecting it every month.

Called FS for my blood results this morning. Just have to wait for them to call me back now.

xxx


----------



## Hpyns4life

4magpies: Sorry AF came for a visit. Hope fs gets you some info soon!


----------



## 4magpies

I dont ovulate.

Xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I dont ovulate.

Xxx


----------



## KimmyB

4magpies said:


> I dont ovulate.
> 
> Xxx

:hugs: What did the FS say about the plan from now?x


----------



## puppymom32

4magpies said:


> I dont ovulate.
> 
> Xxx

Awww hun. Are they going to start u on meds to help.


----------



## 4magpies

I won't find out till I go in for my lap.

I dunno whats gonna happen.

Love your new pic amy he is lush! 

I love your los hair Kim.

Xxx


----------



## Hpyns4life

4magpies :hugs: Here's to finding your plan and next step in ttc. Stay strong lady!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well lovely here today got a line full of washing out just got back of the field with the dogs x x x


----------



## jessica716

Hey ladies, hope u are all well! No laptop at moment so feeling a bit lost and missing out on all the news! 
Afm... Off work today as the spd is killing me, doctor was meant to be ringing me back with an idea of painrelief as paracetamol are doing nothin and they haven't even called back... Useless doctor! Little man gettin big now and I'm getting bigger and bigger... No stretch marks yet but give it another few weeks I say! Haha xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Not much longer to go now Jessica. Hope the spd goes away.


----------



## Kiki0522

Hi Ladies! How are you all? My HSG is scheduled for next Tuesday! One week until we can start trying to conceive again! I am so excited! So please think positive thoughts that my tube is clear or if not, the HSG will open it up! 

Thank you for your support! :flower:


----------



## Hpyns4life

kiki: FX'd for you!!!!!!


----------



## Tasha16

4magpies said:


> I won't find out till I go in for my lap.
> 
> I dunno whats gonna happen.
> 
> Love your new pic amy he is lush!
> 
> I love your los hair Kim.
> 
> Xxx

I hope they get you sorted huni X


----------



## KimmyB

Lots of luck Kiki!!
:hi: Jess, wondered where you'd gone! Not long now love! Hope the doctors sort the spd out for you, must be awful. And well done on the no stretch marks! My body's like a road map!


----------



## spuggle

Good luck kiki. :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all good luck kiki x x x


----------



## Kiki0522

Thank you so much Ladies! You are all so wonderful! I hope Tuesday gets here quickly! :)


----------



## puppymom32

Good Luck Kiki


----------



## Kiki0522

Thank you puppymom! Your little guy is so cute in that pic! :)


----------



## Olivia2

puppymom gorgeous picture of your little man. His just divine.

Kiki0522 goodluck for your lap. I'll be keeping everything crossed for a beautiful healthy open tube and an outcome like mine (I fell pregnant after mine but it did take a little longer then I wanted lol) Hope it happens soon for you after the lap!


----------



## katstar

Hi jess :) hope you are feeling better and a bit more pain free. Not long hun and its all worth it :) including stretch marks if you get any. My daughter who is 7 gave me a road map :haha: zak just borrowed her stretches and did not make any more thank god. 

Kiki good luck for tuesday. Fingers crossed its all clear and happy ttc :sex: :thumbup:


----------



## dlou

Hello ladies

Sorry I've been out of touch, I hope everyone is doing well!

I have a quick question for all of you ladies as I am baffled by my cycle right now.

Last month AF was due on 12th Feb but she turned up on 11th Feb. Might not seem a big deal but I am NEVER early, pretty much always 28 days apart from one or two occasions where I've been late for no reason.

Anyway, I wasn't concerned about it and seeing as I'm not temping or using OPKs I just assumed I'd O'd early or something.

So, based on my cycle normally being 28 days, I assumed AF would show up this Friday, 11th March. But I started spotting last night! Two days early?!

This is also really uncommon for me, I never spot, I just *start* if you know what I mean!!

I'm still spotting now, but it's not super heavy or anything but it is (TMI) quite dark and red. At first I hoped it was implantation, but now I think it's too heavy.

I just wondered if anyone else had experienced a shortening of their cycle?

Jeez, one day last month, two days this month, at this rate I'll be stopping AF and starting the next day!! Haha!

Anyway, I appreciate any advice/experience.

Hope all is well xx


----------



## dlou

Oh, I should also point out that I haven't updated my tickers! Apart from the smoking one! wooop!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all we i have just come back from a lovely wake up to the dam and back very windy here x x x


----------



## angelcake71

Good luck Kiki.. :thumbup:xx


----------



## Kiki0522

Olivia- Thank you! I hope it works too! Thank you for telling me your story! I love hearing success stories! :) I hope you are feeling well! You are getting so close! That is so exciting! 

Kat & Angel- Thank you very much. I appreciate it! :flower:


----------



## puppymom32

Dlou,
I have had a few periods that came a few days early when I used to be spot. I wouldn&#8217;t really worry unless u r worried that u ovulated the same time as usual and you are worried that your LP is shorter as a result of this. I would suggest temping or using opks again just to see if you ovulation has changed at all. Good Luck hunni.


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls, hope your all good.

10 days till my lap *does a little dance*

xx


----------



## dlou

Hi Amy

Thanks for the reply, what's weird is that it seems to have stopped already?! So it came just over a day early at the end of 12dpo, was spotting then a bit heavy at 13dpo and today when AF was due - it's stopped? My usual AF lasts around 5-7 days.

I'm sure it will start up again tonight or something, just since the ectopic anything strange with AF sends me into a worry.

By the way, Xavier is beautiful! I hope it is all going great!

Dx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girl hope your all well glad its the weekend time to chill tonight with a nice beer x x x


----------



## angelcake71

had a disater a few nights ago..
was busy :sex: bd`ing.. and just as my hubby was about to climax.. I sneezed really hard.. hubbys tackle shot out at 60mph.. and made one hell of a mess..I dont think I got any..:spermy: guess I am out this month!


----------



## Hpyns4life

angelcake71 said:


> had a disater a few nights ago..
> was busy :sex: bd`ing.. and just as my hubby was about to climax.. I sneezed really hard.. hubbys tackle shot out at 60mph.. and made one hell of a mess..I dont think I got any..:spermy: guess I am out this month!

Oh Angel! That's horribly hilarious :wacko: Can't you try dtd again and maybe catch it on the late side? Hope a few :spermy:'s reached the goal!


----------



## Hpyns4life

dlou: I know how you feel about unusual AF's. Hope things settle themselves out soon so you aren't worrying for long :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well look i got my + opk wooppp got pains in my legs and big coldsore on my lip x x x heres a pic
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0133.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## katstar

dlou,

I agree with amy. I would try temping or using opk's to try and pin point ovulation and then see how long your lp lasts. My cycle went from 28 days to 25/26 days after ectopic. No reason why, it just did. Our bodies do strange things. 

Caz,

Good opk :thumbup: very dark. Good luck hunnie. Looks like dtd without and kissing. :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls another nice opk sex again woopp dinner on starving sunny here i will put my washing on the line x x x


----------



## dlou

Hi girls
Thanks for your advice. I'm so glad this group is here!
Well something didn't seem right about the bleeding so I did a hpt, the first this month and got a VERY faint positive. And I mean FAINT!
I'm terrified it's happening again, the bleeding, the faint positive :(
What do you girls think?
I spotted brown 2 days before af was due, had a rush of red and brown blood the day before af was due, red and brown spotting the day af was due and brown spotting yesterday and today.
Af was supposed to be on Friday.
I've also got lower back pain and nausea, though that could be from worry.
I'd appreciate your opinions, could it be another ectopic, chemical or any chance it might just be implantation and everything might be ok?!
im so worried.
will go. to the epu tomorrow. I can't bear the waiting and blood tests.
please keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## KimmyB

dlou I have everything crossed for you that all is well. Keep us posted on EPU :hugs:


----------



## Tasha16

good luck hun, i hope everything is ok xx


----------



## Tasha16

well i got my positive opk yesturday and 2day so loads of bding (tmi) bring on the 2ww lol x


----------



## angelcake71

dlou said:


> Hi girls
> Thanks for your advice. I'm so glad this group is here!
> Well something didn't seem right about the bleeding so I did a hpt, the first this month and got a VERY faint positive. And I mean FAINT!
> I'm terrified it's happening again, the bleeding, the faint positive :(
> What do you girls think?
> I spotted brown 2 days before af was due, had a rush of red and brown blood the day before af was due, red and brown spotting the day af was due and brown spotting yesterday and today.
> Af was supposed to be on Friday.
> I've also got lower back pain and nausea, though that could be from worry.
> I'd appreciate your opinions, could it be another ectopic, chemical or any chance it might just be implantation and everything might be ok?!
> im so worried.
> will go. to the epu tomorrow. I can't bear the waiting and blood tests.
> please keep your fingers crossed for me!

Hun,this may be an ectopic, :hugs::hugs:.. but it may also be ok.. you need to be aware of one sided niggly pains, that get worse... and bleeding.. I bled for 3 days with my e/p (week 6) it was red blood like AF bleeding.. you should get yourself to EPU and get some bloods done to check hsg levels.. a scan neeeds to be done as well, but nt too early as they wont see anyting.. xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls got another + opk 3 now so dont no when i am going to o i will just have to keep having :sex: haha x x x


----------



## dlou

angelcake71 said:


> Hun,this may be an ectopic, :hugs::hugs:.. but it may also be ok.. you need to be aware of one sided niggly pains, that get worse... and bleeding.. I bled for 3 days with my e/p (week 6) it was red blood like AF bleeding.. you should get yourself to EPU and get some bloods done to check hsg levels.. a scan neeeds to be done as well, but nt too early as they wont see anyting.. xx

Thank you angekcake. I had an ectopic last September, lost my right tube, so I am pretty worried about this happening again. I also know that apart from bleeding at 5 weeks, I had no symptoms or pains. :(

Waiting for my blood results now.
 
x


----------



## caz & bob

good luck dlou its not a ectopic hun x x x


----------



## Hpyns4life

dlou: Waiting anxiously for news after epu. My IB was light red spotting at 12dpo and nothing like a period. I had bleeding at 5w3d like a heavy period and back ache and nausea. FX'd that you have good news today!! :hugs:


----------



## milosmum

FXed everything went ok for you today dlou x

Tasha and Caz - roll on the 2ww!!!


----------



## dlou

Hey girls

Well, my blood test came back negative - didn't think to ask what the actual reading was, if anything. But the nurse seemed pretty confident that it was negative.
Also, did a few more HPTs - a clearblue digi and a cheap one and both were BFN.
So, either it was a dud test, evaporation line or a chemical?
I've been getting a lot of cramping in my back and side which is worrying me slightly, I think the side pains are in my head though, just through worry.
Ah well, I guess I'm back to square one - though to be honest, when she said it was negative I was slightly relieved because I just felt like if it was positive, it would be another ectopic, what with the bleeding and the faint tests.
Fingers crossed for this cycle!!
Thanks for all your kind words.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well my opk are lighter now so think i am 2dpo or 3 dpo woopppp x x x x


----------



## dlou

Just bought a digital thermometer and a pack of OPKs. IT IS ON!


----------



## Hpyns4life

dlou: good to hear everything seems to be fine. Sorry it was :bfn: but glad that you're okay. Sounds like you're ready to rock and roll this cycle!!!:happydance:


----------



## Kiki0522

Hi ladies! I had my HSG today! The dye went all the way through my tube!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was freaking out laying there. They had the blood pressure machine on me and heart rate monitor. My heart rate was 140! They nurse was like you have to calm down. I'm like I can't! This is it for me before IVF! I'm laying there watching the dye go through slowly but surely! All the way to the end! My Doctor says "that's not a bad looking tube" Especially after an ectopic and I have Endo! Holy crap I am SO relieved!! Thank you all so much for being there and being so supportive! 

Now I need your opionions.. My doctor is a hard ass.. She says I should wait and we can make a plan before trying again because in her opinion I should do IVF.. But I don't understand why go directly to that if the tube isn't blocked. Yes I understand my risks of another ectopic because 1. I have had one and 2. I have Endo and scar tissue from it. But Why not try? If I get another ectopic then fine.. IVF it is. But I say to try again naturally on our own. For FREE! IVF here where I live costs like $10,000! I don't have that money and plus I'll get one kid and that's it. I can't afford to keep doing IVF over and over for 2 or 3 kids like I want. So what's your opinions ladies? Should i just go for it? O is only a few days away!! :) Plus I think I'm in better shape now then i was 3 months ago because I had this HSG and i'm more fertile for up to 3 months. 

Thanks for your input!! :flower:


----------



## caz & bob

kiki good new hun on the hsg if i was you i would try natural now because your tube had be cleared and most woman get a bfp after having it done x x x


----------



## Hpyns4life

Great news Kiki!!!

I've been struggling with this decision for the last 3 months. At first DH was against trying naturally because he hated seeing me in so much pain during my ectopic. I convinced him to try for a few months because this was our best chance because the HSG had cleared the way. Then I had a misreading on my poas and I freaked out thinking it was +, when it was really -. So that's when we decided to not try naturally anymore and go for the IVF, even though it would cost an arm and a leg.

It's a personal decision, so if you and your OH want to try naturally then go for it!! Now's your chance. But listen to your doc's advice too, ectopics can be dangerous and are definitely traumatic :hugs: But like I was thinking originally, isn't it a waste not to try when you have an open tube? Good luck hun.


----------



## Olivia2

Kiki0522 woohoo on the dye going through. I'm so pleased for you. We were faced with a similar situation in 2009. I have the EP then had the lap and dye and my Dr said to give it 6months and if I wasn't pregnant by then he would strongly recommend IVF. By the time we had the EP we were already considering IVF as we knew something wasn't right. My lap showed the tube was not perfect. It had adhesions from endo and PID but the dye flowed through freely on low pressure so we knew it was open well just weather the mobility was good enough to get the emby down the tube if we did conceive.

At the 6month mark post lap we started the IVF process with paperwork and appointments and by 9months we were ready to start. The gave me the pill for a long down regular cycle that I never started as the FS was tossing up weather I needed the pill or not. Anyway I'm so glad I didn't take it as it turns out that was the cycle I fell pregnant with this bubba. I was ready to start the stim drugs as soon as AF arrived but got a BFP instead on my 10th cycle post surgery so we were very very lucky. I'd say ttc naturally for a little while also as you never know. You know your tube is opened and what better chance then now? Goodluck. I'm so hoping you have the same outcome that I have had. 

dlou sorry to hear about the BFN. I hope your about to get a sticky BFP.


----------



## Kiki0522

Caz- Thank you! I'm definitely hoping our BFP comes right after having this! 

Hpyns- Thank you for sharing your story and your struggle with the decision. I am definitely afraid of another ectopic but I really think my tube is open for a reason and that is to try again. We have 2 for a reason is how I look at it. I don't know. It's so hard. I just figure when I find out I'm pregnant again, I will go directly in for blood tests and watch the levels until I can get a scan to make sure it's in the right place. I respect your decision as well though. It's so hard to decide what to do. I think you are very strong for being able to make your decision and I wish you all the best! Do you have any idea of when you will do IVF?


----------



## Kiki0522

Olivia- That is truly a remarkable story! Thank you so much for sharing. It is such a tough decision. We are definitely on board for trying naturally for a little while. At least 3-6 months. If nothing after that, we will discuss IVF. Or obviously if I have another ectopic. Hopefully that will never happen again though! I think I'm in a better position now then I was 3 months ago with the ectopic. We didn't know what they looked like then and still tried. Now we had the HSG, we know it's open, and I hear many great stories about how having an HSG actually helps towards a BFP. 
I am so happy that it worked out for you! Someone was watching out for you not to take that pill just yet! You are SO close!! That is so exciting!


----------



## Hpyns4life

Kiki: It sounds like you're super excited to get going!! Still so very happy for you that the dye went through, that's so important!! We're planning IVF for July, just starting to research FCs (there are non in our state) to see which one we like, and can afford, lol. I'm also not totally against ttc naturally (just too scared to try really hard to make it happen), so we'll see how things play out, I might end up in Olivia's boat :cloud9: And I've heard so many great stories about HSG's helping to make that miracle happen! I hope you see that beautiful + soon :flower:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well today afm had a good work out at the gym lost 7lb all together woopp x x x


----------



## angelcake71

Kiki0522 said:


> Hi ladies! I had my HSG today! The dye went all the way through my tube!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I was freaking out laying there. They had the blood pressure machine on me and heart rate monitor. My heart rate was 140! They nurse was like you have to calm down. I'm like I can't! This is it for me before IVF! I'm laying there watching the dye go through slowly but surely! All the way to the end! My Doctor says "that's not a bad looking tube" Especially after an ectopic and I have Endo! Holy crap I am SO relieved!! Thank you all so much for being there and being so supportive!
> 
> Now I need your opionions.. My doctor is a hard ass.. She says I should wait and we can make a plan before trying again because in her opinion I should do IVF.. But I don't understand why go directly to that if the tube isn't blocked. Yes I understand my risks of another ectopic because 1. I have had one and 2. I have Endo and scar tissue from it. But Why not try? If I get another ectopic then fine.. IVF it is. But I say to try again naturally on our own. For FREE! IVF here where I live costs like $10,000! I don't have that money and plus I'll get one kid and that's it. I can't afford to keep doing IVF over and over for 2 or 3 kids like I want. So what's your opinions ladies? Should i just go for it? O is only a few days away!! :) Plus I think I'm in better shape now then i was 3 months ago because I had this HSG and i'm more fertile for up to 3 months.
> 
> Thanks for your input!! :flower:

Brilliant news xx


----------



## puppymom32

Kiki 
I would def say to keep trying on your own. Where do you live? If you are in the US I know of a scholarship that you can apply for to have a huge portion of your IVF covered.


----------



## Kiki0522

Puppymom- I do live in the US. Thank you! 


I'm a little worried right now.. For those of you who have had an HSG.. Did you spot after? I had it on Tuesday and I had minimal spotting right after it and it stopped. Nothing yesterday. Today I woke up and I'm spotting red blood. Mostly when I wipe. So it's fresh.. I'm waiting for the doctor to call me back. I also had to start antibiotics yesterday for strep throat so I wonder if the meds are just screwing me up. I do know I'm very close to O and i've been waiting for over 2 months to do try again and I'm afraid I'm going to miss it! :(


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: sorry Kiki I havent had an HSG.. so dont know much about the after effects.. hope you are ok xx


----------



## Hpyns4life

Kiki: I had red spotting for 3 days after my HSG, then light brown spotting for the next week. I don't know if that's usual though :shrug:

Puppymom: I'd love to hear about the scholarship for IVF too! I'm in the US and it's SOO expensive here :( Just started looking into what FC we're going to use and the first one said $15,000, I asked about micro IVF and she said $11,000! Looks like we're going to keep looking into other FCs and hopefully find a good one.


----------



## puppymom32

Definetly I will send you both a PM with the information. I applied myself this past Aug and was selected thought there would be no way they would select me but they did. The application is a a lot of paper work but it is def worth it if you get selected. I belive they take submissions every 3 months. It only took until Oct for me to find out we were selected. But now because of the adoption of Xavier we are not going to try the IVF and just be thankful that we have a baby. Some of the girls I was slected with are already starting their IVF cycles.


----------



## Kiki0522

Angel- Thank you! :hugs:

Hpyns4life- Thank you hun. The nurse from my OBGYN's office just called and said it's completely normal to spot after the test. It should turn brown and stop. Apparently just like what you had. Thank you for sharing your experience too. It makes me feel better! Now i'm wondering about when i'll O.. If it will be the same or if it will be pushed back. I should be ovulating in a couple of days. Do you think we are safe to BD? or could that cause infection? 

Puppy- Thank you so much again! That is great to know that there is that option for help! 

I do not understand why it is so expensive for IVF. Or why insurance doesn't cover it. I think it's ridiculous. A lot of people don't have that kind of money just laying around to spend on one cycle of that. My goodness. It's very unfair we have to worry about paying all of that money to have a baby. I was reading on a website about financial options for IVF and they say "You will know how much money you will need to have a baby." and if after a certain number of attempts, it doesn't succeed, you will get a 70% refund. Oh it just makes me sick.


----------



## katstar

kiki - if i was in your shoes i would try naturally. Like you said if it happens again then you know for sure that its the ivf route for you. 
I have no advice on the spotting as i have never had an hsg. Hope your doc has called and you have a answer. xxx


----------



## Olivia2

My dye test was done with a laparoscopy so a little different but I had heavy bleeding for approx 4/5days then spotting for that length of time again. I also did O around the time I would anyway despite the bleeding. And we did DTD (inbetween the spotting) I didn't want to miss any opportunities :winkwink: It didn't work that month but I still wanted to be in with a chance. 
Here's a photo of me taken yesterday at 36+1
https://i604.photobucket.com/albums/tt121/Ollynem/EBAY230.jpg


----------



## caz & bob

aw love the bump hun huge not long hunx x x


----------



## Hpyns4life

Thanks Puppymom!!


----------



## angelcake71

love the photo Olivia! xx


----------



## puppymom32

Lovely bump Olivia.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good am going my oh bils 50th tonight woopp x x x


----------



## Hpyns4life

Anyone on here have ovarian cysts? If so have you had one on your non-tube side? Wondering about symptoms... painful to sit, move, and sensitive to the touch. Called dr. and he should be getting back to me soon, just thought I'd ask you ladies.


----------



## Kiki0522

Olivia- Beautiful bump! 

Hypns4life- I do but I don't think I have had any on my non tube side since they took my tube out because of cysts. Do you still have an ovary on that side? I think they can grow on ovaries so it's possible. I'm not really sure if one can grow without a tube. I'm curious to know though. Good luck and I hope you feel better! Keep me posted what the doctor says!


----------



## Hpyns4life

Kiki: I still have my ovary on my non-tube side and I do have a history of cysts so that's why think it's a cyst. But I haven't had on in over a year and the pain has never lasted this long :( Going on 4 days now and getting slightly worse, ugh. Dr. still hasn't called back...


----------



## Mommy2be20

Hpyns4life - I was in emerg back in October for a lot of pain on my tubeless side, really bad stabbing pains and pressure, it hurt to sit and hurt even more to walk. I had an U/S the next day and was told it was a cyst. I often have a lot of pinches, pulling and pains on that side, doc said you can become more sensitive on that side after a salpingectomy. But from my experience, a cyst is far more intense than any other pains I feel on that side. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Hpyns4life

Mommy2be: Thank you! That helps a lot. I'm calming down a bit and I'm pretty sure it's just a cyst so I know that it'll pass, it's not very fun but at least I don't think it's serious.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well i had a good night last night at my bils 50th party i was drunk woke up this morning zero hangover wooppp x x x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Hpyns4life said:


> Mommy2be: Thank you! That helps a lot. I'm calming down a bit and I'm pretty sure it's just a cyst so I know that it'll pass, it's not very fun but at least I don't think it's serious.

You're welcome :hugs: cysts really aren't any fun, I hope it goes away soon for you. If I can remember correctly, it was causing me pain for about 5 days, with two of those days worse than the others, then it disappeared and I haven't had one since :flower:


----------



## Hpyns4life

Mommy2be20 said:


> Hpyns4life said:
> 
> 
> Mommy2be: Thank you! That helps a lot. I'm calming down a bit and I'm pretty sure it's just a cyst so I know that it'll pass, it's not very fun but at least I don't think it's serious.
> 
> You're welcome :hugs: cysts really aren't any fun, I hope it goes away soon for you. If I can remember correctly, it was causing me pain for about 5 days, with two of those days worse than the others, then it disappeared and I haven't had one since :flower:Click to expand...

That sounds about right for me too. Today the pain has really gone down and I bet it's gone tomorrow. At least it's obvious which side I OVed on this cycle :wink:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good fresh this morning think i have got thrush just used some cream carnt wait for my sunday roast x x x


----------



## angelcake71

:cry::cry::cry::cry:AF got me today


----------



## caz & bob

aw angel sorry the witch got you hun fx for next cycle x x x


----------



## KimmyB

So sorry Angel :hugs:


----------



## milosmum

Sorry AF got your angel xxx

Loving the bump Olivia! Not long to go now! xxx

AFM - off to the midwife tomorrow for all my bloods to be taken (she could not get blood out of me at my appointment last week!) Then its another 3 week wait til our 12 week scan xxx


----------



## Kiki0522

Sorry Angel!! :hugs:


----------



## Hpyns4life

Sorry angel :hugs: FX'd for a spring conception!
Milosmum: Hope she finds that blood this time, I'm sure everything will be perfect :)
Afm: the pain in ovary and non-tube side has gone now just like you mommy2be, so relieved.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Hpyns4life - yay :thumbup: hopefully you don't have to go through that again for some time. The pinches and pains every couple months around O isn't nearly as bad, I actually get amused by it now, I just think that I might be feeling the eggy let go :happydance:


----------



## josey123

Hiya Ladies...Hope your all well and welcome to the newbies x

Well im currently 10dpo today done a FRER yesterday but was in afternoon not much to see have posted in Pregnancy tests....so took a ic this morn and not sure whether its a evap or start of a bfp...could you take a look plzz? the line is a same thickness of the control line dont have much experience when it comes to evaps are they same thickness???

Nor getting my hopes up as of yet x

Thanks Jo x


----------



## Hpyns4life

josey: I don't see a picture anywhere :( FX'd that this is the beginnings of a bfp!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm dont no what dpo i am ha xx xx


----------



## flickanne

Hi ...Im Felicity..Im totally new to this...reaching out for support etc...I have one tube after a very scary ectopic in 2004 just diagnosed with stage 5 endometriosis...my hubby now feels the pressure to get pregnant...we have been trying for a month...major fail i found out yesterday...so depressing! I have come from Australia just recently left behind family and friends to be with my husband and my daughter(5) What the hell can I do and where I can go to get advice...The doctor just said to have fun trying and not to stress..Is this good advice? I would love to hear from any other women who have or had similar experiences...Thanks for listening :)


----------



## KimmyB

Hi Felicity! You'll be made very welcome here by a lovely bunch of ladies. I had an ectopic in sept '09 and lost my left tube. Had my little boy last november so we are very lucky :) I hope your ttc journey is short and sweet! Just to add, I personally couldn't relax and "have fun trying" as your doctor suggested. I had all the usual worries about fertility etc. Which is why I did everything in my power to increase my chances of getting pregnant, I charted, used CBFM, conceive plus lube and soft cups! Took me 2.5 months to conceive x


----------



## angelcake71

flickanne said:


> Hi ...Im Felicity..Im totally new to this...reaching out for support etc...I have one tube after a very scary ectopic in 2004 just diagnosed with stage 5 endometriosis...my hubby now feels the pressure to get pregnant...we have been trying for a month...major fail i found out yesterday...so depressing! I have come from Australia just recently left behind family and friends to be with my husband and my daughter(5) What the hell can I do and where I can go to get advice...The doctor just said to have fun trying and not to stress..Is this good advice? I would love to hear from any other women who have or had similar experiences...Thanks for listening :)

:hugs: welcome hun.. xx


----------



## puppymom32

flickanne said:


> Hi ...Im Felicity..Im totally new to this...reaching out for support etc...I have one tube after a very scary ectopic in 2004 just diagnosed with stage 5 endometriosis...my hubby now feels the pressure to get pregnant...we have been trying for a month...major fail i found out yesterday...so depressing! I have come from Australia just recently left behind family and friends to be with my husband and my daughter(5) What the hell can I do and where I can go to get advice...The doctor just said to have fun trying and not to stress..Is this good advice? I would love to hear from any other women who have or had similar experiences...Thanks for listening :)

Welcome hun I agree with Kimmy way too hard to just relax. Is there anything they can do about the stage 5 endo such as a Lap to remove the damage. Wish you the best of luck hun.


----------



## Hpyns4life

Welcome Felicity!! So sorry to hear about your loss, we never really get over these things but now you've found an amazing support group. These ladies helped me through the loss of my left tube and damaged right tube and now I'm on to IVF. It's nearly impossibly to relax and just have "fun" ttc, like the other ladies said. I'm still temping, charting, checking cm, etc. If I were in your shoes I would do everything in my power to make it happen. Check with dr. about what Puppymom suggested, surgery could help :) And there's always IVF as well :hugs: and welcome to the One Tubers!


----------



## caz & bob

welcome felic x x x


----------



## dlou

Hi Girls

Hope everyone is well. 

Right, this is my first (half of a) month doing this properly, OPKs and temping and I am baffled.

I started OPKs on Sunday which was cycle day 11 and got a definite negative (no line at all) and then yesterday and today they had lines that are quite dark but not as dark as the control line. The info on the tests says it should be of "almost equal colour intesity or darker" - which I guess it kind of is.

What do you girls reckon? Do the tests normally get darker to an absolute dark line? I guess it would be easier if I posted pictures.

Also, I have a chart on FF now, if someone wouldn't mind taking a look at it? My Ovulation Chart 

I've counted yesterday and today's OPKs as negative, as I thought they were, but now I'm not so sure.

It's all very confusing isn't it?! - or is it just me?! hehe!

Also, I'm cramping on my left side - which is the side with the tube - so fingers crossed!! :)

Dxx


----------



## Welshbean

Welcome Felicity! Good luck trying.. I was also very anxious about conceiving after my ectopic and loss of left tube. I temped and was quite scientific about timing! It took us 9-10 months to conceive again.

Dlou - sounds hopeful. I'd just start bd'ing now and keep it up until OPK goes neg and temp rises

Olivia - lovely bump! Nearly there now!

Josey - I hope that's the beginning of a BFP for you!

Hi to the rest of you too!

I'm fine and nearly at the magic 24 weeks mark. I've got midwife apt tonight and then will start pregancy yoga and aquaaerobics next week, so I finally feel like I am really pregant! I'm also being kicked constantly which is lovely! xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all nice her today takeing the dogs round the field then going to put my washing on the line and chill x x x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hey ladies!!

hope your all well? sorry ive not been around much last few weeks its been pretty manic with Mason to say the least!! we got off to a rocky start as he was not wanting to feed, took a while and he lost a fair bit of weight but now he is doing fantasticly infact had him weighed this morning and hes a whopping 10lbs 4oz so more than making up for it now at 3 weeks old lol...
Im sorry ive not caught up on all the posts but wanted to say hi i noticed Olivia hasnt got long to go good luck hun! cant wait to hear your BA and good luck caz in the 2ww and welcome all new people!!
Just to say girls, dont ever give up hope! im a one tuber now sat here with 3 beautiful boy's all concieved with the one tube and i feel so unbeleiveabley blessed and thankful! im enjoying Mason so much even with the lack of zzzzzzzz lol
Lots of love to everyone xx


----------



## Hpyns4life

After a 3 month wait I finally got some news back from the fert specialist recommended by my first fert specialist. Dr. Allen said that he doesn't think my one tube is too damaged to try naturally and that we would recommend (an actual opinion!!!!) ttc naturally for 6 months before going right to IVF. He said if I do get pregnant to follow it up asap with HCG level testing and if it's not going up then to start Methotrexate injections. He said my risk is higher for another ectopic but he said to go ahead and try naturally. I'm going to take a bit to wrap my head around the idea and talk to DH and see where we end up.


----------



## angelcake71

sounds promising hpyns xx


----------



## sweetlissa

Hi ladies, my name is Melissa and I was hoping to join you ladies. I just had an ectopic. My left tube was ruptured and removed on 3-4-11. I was 5 weeks and 4 days. We were cleared last thursday to start to TTC again. He said support groups are very helpful as I really haven't moved past the loss yet. I am 5 DPO so it's great that my body went right back on track. I love chart stalking.. I think I stare at mine for hours a day to try to figure it out and hope it shows me a sign of something to come. Anyway. We will TTC naturally until July and then my doc says we will try clomid and then if that doesn't work we will try an IUI. Only becuase IVF is so expensive. We have 3 other wonderful children that we don't want to take away from them when it comes to things they need. Anyway here's to hoping I can join with you ladies.


----------



## Olivia2

Hello girls. Just thought I'd let you know I'm still about. Officially full term today. I've been niggling on/off for weeks now but it hasn't eventuated in little miss been born. I expect this will continue until she is out. Really struggling at the moment emotionally as a dear friend had her bub yesterday and they couldn't revive her bub. She had complications during labour then an emergency c/s. I'm completely shattered. We shared 18months of ttc together and then our pregnancies. I feel like I'm rubbing salt into her wounds. I feel like a bi-tch for been pregnant although obviously there is nothing I can do to change what has happened. I'm just so heartbroken for her :cry: life can be so incrediby cruel. 

Anyway didn't want anyone thinking I might of had bub as I've been MIA. Thinking of you all and continuing to pray those without BFPs yet soon are celebrating them. 

Welcome to the newbies.


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Hi everyone. I'm new to the group too. I have found having friends is making ttc a lot less stressful. I'm a tubal reversal and was just told today after having a large cyst on my left ovary surgically removed that my right tube is blocked. I'm really hoping my left ovary works just as well as it always did before the cyst and the egg finds it's way through my one tube. Thank you and I really look forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Welshbean

Oh Olivia, just read your post and had to reply. Almost the exact same thing happened to me when I was pregnant with no. 1. My best friend from NCT classes was the first to go into labour and lost the baby. It was horrendous. 2 hours after I got the phone call to tell me, my waters broke. I think it was the shock that set me off. It also meant that I was terrified throughout the labour and really tense in case something went wrong for us too. Like you I also felt awful for my friend and hubby and didn't know how to support her. She may want to avoid you and baby for a while, but my friend didn't. She felt that my baby was a link/reminder of how her baby would be (in a sad but good way). Be prepared that she may well want to talk and talk about the labour/baby and show you pictures. Take care and try and enjoy your special time before/during/after birth. Wb xx


----------



## sweetlissa

Wow Olivia, I am in shock reading this this morning. That is horrible. I can't even imagine,
Ready I was hoping not to see you on this board.. I am so sorry. I feel so bad for everything you are going through. Are you still going to be able to do IVF or IUI?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls lovely here again today shell glad hes put weight back on hun Olivia sorry about your friends bby hun hi to all the new ones good luck to us all we will get aw er bfps soon girls xxxxx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls some news from me. I had my lap yesterday done by fs.

My right tube is totally blocked at one end, they freed off my left tube some dye got through but not patent.

Very tiny chance of falling naturally and huge chance of it being ectopic.

Not trying naturally now, getting referred for ivf in June.

Need to lose 10lbs by then.

Bit down in the dumps and still in alot of pain.

Xxx


----------



## KimmyB

:hugs: 4magpies, sorry about the results. I'm glad you've got a plan and a date for IVF though hun x


----------



## Hpyns4life

4magpies: Aww sorry about the bad news :hugs: will the blocked one be a problem for ivf? Hang in there hun :hugs2: We're here for you in your wait. June will be here sooner than you think. FX'd for an easy wait :flower:

Hi Ready and Melissa, welcome to the One Tubers :winkwink: Sorry for your losses and I hope you find comfort on this forum, I sure did.

AFM: DH and I have decided to brave it and try naturally for 6 months, so that leaves us somewhere around July (since we've were ttc naturally for a few months while waiting for fs's advice). If we haven't had a + by then we're off to IVF. I'm scared, but I'm determined to think positive.


----------



## puppymom32

Welcome Ready and Melissa, Lots of good support here. Wonderful group of ladies. 

Olivia- so sorry hun that is terrible sad. Dont feel bad just be as supportive as you can.

So sorry 4magpies praying that June comes really fast for you.

Hello to everyone else hope all is well.


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs: Magpies..xx

:flower: welcome Melissa..xx

:hugs: sorry for your friends news Olivia.. xxx


----------



## sweetlissa

Thank you ladies for welcoming me. I am stressing over this one tube. But I see so many BFP's. Were alot of them natural or did alot of them come from IVF? My hubby and I are going to try until July. Then we will go on Clomid and do an IUI. We will not be able to go the IVF route as it is to much money for us. We have 3 other children. We have been blessed we just decieded we wanted more.


----------



## puppymom32

Melissa,
I see you are in Ohio too what part? I live near Cincy. We are adopting my baby boy Xavier we were gonna do IVF but the opprotunity came for us to adopt him and we decided that was what was meant for us all along. I think most of the BFP's in this group were all natural.


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Hi Lissa- this board seems to move fast. Yea him a one tuber now. I'm worried that my left ovary, the one with the functioning tube, won't work properly because of the cyst and surgery. We'er having such a hard time. I'm being a complete b*tch and having a million missed emotions. First I'm sad, then mad, then depressed, then I want to be left alone then I feel lonely. 
So what they are doing next is meeting with me for my postoperative in two weeks. Then they want to do clonus and IUI. The problem with IUI is dh needs to be readily available which is impossible with his work. They are not very understanding about giving him time off and he has some issue with telling his boss...loll my wife and I are trying to have a baby I need a more flexible schedule for a few months that will allow me to take one day off a month that will be at short notice to go give his sample. But I'm in no mood to argue about it all now. 
We can't afford IVF we had to take out a loan for the TR. A lot of me is heart broken and angry as I'm sure you can tell through my writing. 
We can do clomid without IUI but clonus can disrupt the deck and the doctor wants a good clean shot each month.


----------



## ReadyWithLove

lissa - I'm sorry about all of the typos. My IPAD doesn't recognize words like clomid so it annoyingly changes it to clonus. Also the sentence saying "issue telling his boss...loll, I have no idea what loll is supposed to be and can't seem to understand why the IPAD thought that was a word rather than what I originally wrote. I guess I was supposed to say ...well my wife and I etc. So frustrating. I'm just turning into a lunatic though and can't calm down. 
I don't know should we TTC this cycle too? I was given the ok to BD but don't know if I want to. I'm absolutely not charting. I'm waiting for AF and then on with the clomid. They are going to give me an HCG shot to make me O so I won't have to think about when that is. I really hope that whole process works. I'm wanting to try just the clomid without the IUI part of it to see if we can get his little guys there naturally rather than through a tube. 
I'm so thankful to have you as s friend. I feel so angry and alone right now.


----------



## ReadyWithLove

WOW another messed up sentence that doesn't make sense... "We can do clomid without IUI but clonus can disrupt the deck and the doctor wants a good clean shot each month."

Disrupt the deck????????? Thanks IPAD. I meant to say it can disrupt the ewcm and make it hostile to the sperm so that's why they like to pair IUI with clomid rather than simply using the clomid.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hello ladies thought i'd drop in and say hi and give an update!!

Welcome to the newbies - this is a great group and they've seen me through my highs and lows!!

Pregnancy no.1 ended in ectopic at 8wks - lost my right tube in May last year. Tried again on my July cycle and got pregnant but it was a blighted ovum so had medical management in September. Tried again in October and fell pregnant straight away for it to be an early miscarriage on 7th November. 

Then BD twice in November to get a BFP... at 6 week scan we were told it was twins :) and here I am today at 20 weeks, with all ok!! 

I just can't believe we made it!!! And TWINS too - what a blessing!! All I can say is never give up = you will get there in the end.


----------



## dlou

Hi Everyone

Welcome to the newbies, I'm sure you'll find lots of support on here. For me it has been great to see all these one tube pregnancies and babies! Gives you lots of hope.

Cupcake - Glad to see everything is going well and both babies are doing great! You must have one super ovary to fire out two eggs in one month! :)

Olivia - I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. I hope she'll be ok and I'm sure you'll be a great support to her. 

4Magpies - I'm sorry about your results, but at least now you know and can have a clear plan for the future. Fingers crossed you get that BFP straight away!

Hpyns - Yay for TTC naturally! I feel the same as you, might as well give it a go!

afm - well, this is the first month of temping and using OPKs and it turns out I O'd on CD12 which is amazing to find out. From my previous pregnancy (mmc) I thought I O'd on CD14 which has probably contributed to problems ttc because I wouldn't have felt so bad missing BD'ing on CD12 in the past. I've probably been missing the egg quite a few times. Doh. Assuming I'll always O around this time, that is.
We dtd O-2, O-1 and O and then O+2 (missed O+1 because of work) so I'm hoping we have a good shot this month. FX.

x


----------



## Tasha16

hi every1 i hope ur all ok. 4 magpies sorry about ur tubes. Olivias i hope ur friend is ok that must b horrendeous 4 them x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls loving the weather her been for a run round the dam i have never done it before ho i was tierd had to keep stopping chilling now waiting to pick my son up from school at 5 pm x x x


----------



## milosmum

Welcome to all the newbies x Flick, Melissa and ready I hope yout TTC journeys are nice and short and you find some support here with us. The girls on this board have been so supportive to me since my ectopic last year x

Olivia really sorry to hear about your friend but I hope you feel well and we can't wait to hear about your little one when she arrives x

Cupcake - I can't believe you are 20 weeks already and i am so pleased your boys are doing well xxx

Mags - sorry to hear your lap news honey xxx

AFM - 10 weeks tomorrow but still 2 and half weeks til our 12 week scan and we aren't telling anyone til after that so its just a waiting game for now xxx


----------



## caz & bob

i am going to do the same as you milosmum not let anyone no till i have had a 12week scan xxxx


----------



## mlyn26

Welcome all newcomers. Hope you get a bfp soon. 
AFM - am 4/5dpo - cycle 6 of trying post ectopic. xx


----------



## sweetlissa

thank you


----------



## sweetlissa

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h454/sweetlissa1980/325117dpo.jpg Good morning ladies. I wanted to post this. This is my first cycle after the loss of my tube. I know its light and hard to see but my bff is here and she sees it too..


----------



## Kiki0522

Lissa- I think I can see it! Fx'd! 


My temp shot up this morning! I think I'm in my first 2ww in 3 months since my ectopic! I'm so excited! :happydance: I feel like i've been waiting forever to O after my HSG last Tuesday! I will be back to catch up with everyone later. 

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## Tasha16

i can see it huni, test again in the morning c if its any darker fx 4 you x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday drink on the cards tonight deserve it worked out all week the test is looking good hun woooppp x x x


----------



## puppymom32

Looks good Melissa def call to get your beta done asap. Def important having had a previous ectopic.


----------



## milosmum

Great news melissa - hope it keeps getting darker x

Try to enjoy your 2ww kiki!

xxx


----------



## sweetlissa

my first beta was 9. not sure if it is from my ectopic that I just had or if it is new. My doc says to keep doing the tests and to come see him Thursday. We are leaving town Sunday and wont be home until Thursday morning. We shall see. I will post tomorrow with the pic from the test.


----------



## KimmyB

Fingers crossed it's a new pregnancy in the right spot Lissa! Did they track your Hcg to below 5 when you had your ectopic?
Welcome to all the new ones :flower:
Good luck in the 2ww kiki!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well think af maybe on her way temps down 36.7 today so waiting x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls start my 100mg clomid today hopeing for my bfp soon woopp x x x


----------



## Olivia2

caz & bob FX the clomid = BFP this cycle.

sweetlissa I'm praying this is a new pregnancy for you. Hope your levels are more then doubling when you have your next BT.

Not much to report from my end. Should have bub any day now up until the next month plus :happydance:


----------



## Tasha16

hey ladies hope ur all ok. X x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well my 1st pills went well i didn't have any side affect at all carnt remember if i did last time on my 1st pill took mine at 6.30 pm weather is nice now going to put my washing out and prepare tea were having chicken stir fry carnt wait x x x


----------



## katstar

hi there ladies.

Gosh as i have said before, this board has moved fast. Lots happening. 

sweetlissa i hope it is a new pregnancy. Let us know how you get on. ;)

Caz hope your well after taking your first pill. Hope you get the bfp. Excited for you. :) x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well hate swallowing the tablets me the 2nd one melted in my mouth when i was trying to swallow it haha af had gone so we will be having sex tonight wooppp x x x x


----------



## Tasha16

im out the witch turned up this morning. How is everybody x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been busy today painting my nieces house they have just got been the gym to when i ovulat i am not going the gym for 2 weeks because i want to try had this month for my bfp aw tasha sorry the witch got you fx next cycle x x x


----------



## Olivia2

Just a quick one from me. My little princess Josie arrived on the 30/3/11 818pm weighing in at a healthy 3920grams (8lb10oz) We are completely over the moon. Having a few little problems (we are home) Josie has a low grade temp and is vomiting after and inbetween every feed. Just keeping an eye on wet nappies and her temp. She is feeding like a trooper and at 36hrs my milk is well and truely coming in. OMG my boobs are huge. I think its perhaps an over filling thats making her ill and her vomit it pure milk so thats a good thing. 

My birth was difficult but all I wanted was a healthy baby so I'm not complaining. I must say I wasn't prepared for a hard birth (seeing as my last was easy) Feeling completely blessed in every way now with our gorgeous girl. Will be back later.


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats hun so happy for you.


----------



## Kiki0522

Congratulations!! Welcome to the world Josie!! I hope she starts to feel better soon!


----------



## KimmyB

Olivia, huge congratulations :cloud9:


----------



## 4magpies

Congratulations Olivia!!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome to the world Josie....

Love the name BTW!!

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls waiting to go the gym happy Friday woopp and the kids break up today for 2 weeks awwww congrats Olivier well done x x x


----------



## josey123

Congrats Olivia...cool same name as mee:happydance::happydance: and have a daughter called Olivia aswell.....lol

Hope everyone ok x


----------



## Tasha16

thanks caz. Congratulations olivia, hope josie is better soon x x


----------



## katstar

congratulations oliver. :) :happydance: wow what a weight. Just think if you had done the 40 weeks :shock: hope she is feeling better. You could try expressing a little first before a feed to help the flow into your little one. I had to do that with zak when my milk first came in and it helped a treat. My local breast feeding support group borrowed me a hospital grade pump. Hope you are recovering well and happy days for you. :hugs: xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls had a drink last night feel really ruff today not drinking tonight i keep eating crap haha x x x


----------



## mlyn26

Congrats Olivia xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all having a relaxing day happy mothers day all you mums well woke up to and bunch of flowers chocolates and perfume off my gawjus son x x x


----------



## milosmum

Congratulations Olivia - wonderful news about baby Josie - I really hope she feels better soon xxx


----------



## caz & bob

well girls done a opk today got a line but not that dark yet x x x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi everyone!!

HUGE CONGRATS Olivia!!! welcome to the world lil Josie x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well x x x


----------



## dlou

Congrats Olivia! I hope she feels better soon! If it's any consolation, when I was a baby I threw up after every feed for a few months. My parents tried everything, but I kept putting weight on and the doctors weren't concerned. :) 

How is everyone?

I am completely baffled by my cycles, last month was the first month temping and using OPKs and I O'd on CD12. But my cycle was only 24 days!!!?! I have never had a cycle this short before, I have no idea what is going on with my body. 

My temp dipped from 36.5 to 36.0 the day before AF, went up to 36.1 on CD1 and then went straight back up to 36.5 and leveled off. What does this mean?! Could I not be ovulating?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated, there's a link to my FF chart below.

Haven't bothered updating my tickers because my cycles seem to be a complete mess right now :(

xx


----------



## Welshbean

Congratulations Olivia and welcome to the world Olivia!

My son was also sick after/during every feed, which is very annoying when you're going to all that effort to produce lovely milk for them! It also makes for an awful lot of washing! He also put on weight fine, so we all came to the conclusion that he was just very greedy.. I hope she gets better soon, although I have to admit, mine was the same until he went onto solids at 5 months and that seemed to settle his stomach nicely.

Hope all's well with everyone else!

Dlou - I'm afraid I'm not an expert at charts. There are some chart wizards on here though so I'm sure they'll come on and rescue you! 

Wb xxx


----------



## Welshbean

.. Ps I've just noticed on my ticker that it says:

"baby is learning to distinguish right side up from upside down"

..maybe that's why he/she keeps going round and round in circles in my tummy. I can just imagine him/her saying "oh look I'm upside down, nope now I'm the right way up.. let's try that one more time...etc etc!"

As long as they keep their feet away from my ribcage that's fine by me! It does feel a bit like I'm on a rollercoaster though!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym and is now chilling x x x


----------



## jessica716

congrats olivia!!

Hope everyone is well, sorry not been about and have prob missed loooooads!! Hope all prego ladies are well and bumps growing nicely, and those ttc i have my fx, as for all the lovely mummy and babies big cuddles :hugs:

Nothing but drama on my side as always!! Haha
Went into hospital yesterday due to lack of movement, said baby is now 3/5 engaged but im contracting every 3 minutes which they said is too regular to be bh but my cervix is closed and im in no pain..... :shrug: so apparently this is slow labour...could be days could be weeks or it could even stop..... argggghhhhhh


----------



## caz & bob

aw jess goodluck hun x x x


----------



## Pamelaj

HI,its nice to know I'm not on my own.No one i know has only one tube.I had a MC on 20th Jan 11, had 2 very long AF...2 weeks?????? when they normally last 3 to 4 days.got a positive result for ovulation yest so doing the naughty ;) hoping to get caught but i think my age isn't on my side,I'm 38.I've had 1 ectopic,3 MC and 2 healthy babies.Wishing everyone lots of sticky dust xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## milosmum

Jessica - sounds all very exciting! Hope you and baby stay healthy what ever happens with your contractions over the next few days! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

morning :hi: girls nice again her goin food shopping in a bit then going to chill in my garden on the decking x x x


----------



## Tasha16

Hey girls Hope your all ok, I was in the garden yesturday doing the gardening and burnt my back and shoulders. Oh I love the hot weather Xx


----------



## mamadonna

hi i hope you dont mind me popping in i have just had an eptopic and my left tube was removed thurs nite,i'm not sure if i am gonna ttc again as i'm too scared this will happen again,have many gone on to have successful pregnancies afterwards,i'm really worried it will happen again.we were trying for 12 months and dont really kno if i can try for that long again,sorry for rambling on girls my heads all over the place at the minute


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun dont be scared but i understand what your saying theres lots on her who have had bbys hun after there ectopics goodluck hun x x x


----------



## jessica716

mamadonna said:


> hi i hope you dont mind me popping in i have just had an eptopic and my left tube was removed thurs nite,i'm not sure if i am gonna ttc again as i'm too scared this will happen again,have many gone on to have successful pregnancies afterwards,i'm really worried it will happen again.we were trying for 12 months and dont really kno if i can try for that long again,sorry for rambling on girls my heads all over the place at the minute

Hey huni, osrry to hear bout ur loss. I had an ectopic last year and lost my right tube. 7 weeks later i was preg again! it was a worry and i did panic for a while in case it was ectopic bt epu were lovely n gave me several scans, now ive only got 6 weeks until little monkey is here!
don't give up hope and you might find it'll happen sooner than you think xxxx :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

thank you jessica i bet u cant wait for the big day

will i only ovulate every other month:shrug: i really have no idea what to expect

i thought i was pretty clued up on everything ttc,but this has just blew me away


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm got a nice + opk woopppp here's a pic its lovely ans sunny her again so going to try and get a tan the top one yesterdays the bottom today x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0140.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## milosmum

Mamadona - sorry to hear about your loss honey hope you are physically feeling ok. I know that mentally the greiving process takes much longer. As for all the technicalities of being a one tuber - you will ovulate every month and the docs say there is a chance your good tube will pick up an egg from the other ovary x I would really recommend the ectopic pregnancy trust website for information about what has happened so far and for more informtaion about your future fertility - I found it really helpful: https://www.ectopic.org.uk/

Hope everyone else is well! AFM: its our 12 week scan tomorrow so I am a combination of nerves and excitement this evening which means I suspect I won't sleep well tonight! xxx


----------



## jessica716

Milosmum... Good luck for tomorrow, hope all goes well and little bean is bouncing about for the scan n u get some good piccies xxxx


----------



## mamadonna

milosmum said:


> Mamadona - sorry to hear about your loss honey hope you are physically feeling ok. I know that mentally the greiving process takes much longer. As for all the technicalities of being a one tuber - you will ovulate every month and the docs say there is a chance your good tube will pick up an egg from the other ovary x I would really recommend the ectopic pregnancy trust website for information about what has happened so far and for more informtaion about your future fertility - I found it really helpful: https://www.ectopic.org.uk/
> 
> Hope everyone else is well! AFM: its our 12 week scan tomorrow so I am a combination of nerves and excitement this evening which means I suspect I won't sleep well tonight! xxx

thanks for the info i'm gonna have a look now


----------



## caz & bob

aw mamadonna sorry to her about your loss hun milosmum good luck with the scan x x x


----------



## Maz1510

Hi Ladies. 
It is nice (in a not nice kinda way) to know there are lots of ppl with one tube TTC and lots who have gone on to have healthy babies!
Long story short.... I had ectopic beginning in Feb after 2yrs of TTC and BFP was on round 5 of clomid.... Totally knocked me for six, im a midwife so took me along time to go back to work and get my head straight. 
Sooooo... although im terrified of loosing my other tube, we have decided to TTC again. CD3 and day 2 of 100mg Clomid.
god i hope it works soon, i just cant bear to not be pregnant soon. I want my forever baby!!! Bad week this week, my bf had her baby (gorgeous little boy) and alhtough im really happy for her, i cant help but be jealous and think i should now be 17wks wiv my own lil bump.

How long did you all wait until you started again???

x


----------



## jessica716

Maz.... I was a little naughty, I was impatient and didn't want to wait and pretty much decided we'd ntnp straight away, 7 weeks after my surgery I had a positive test and all has been fine with this llittle man, fair share ofups n downs on the way but he's doing well!

I know I shud have waited as I wud have been at a loss if I'd have mc or had another ectopic bt I think everyone deals with it differently xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well no gym for me now why i have ovulated so chill chill chill now and relax for 2 weeks hope its worked this time my tummy these last few days feels heavy and bloated don't no if it ewt to do with ovulation or what well the weather her is dull today x x x


----------



## mamadonna

afternoon i've been to see my doc this morning and i have decided to go back on the pill for 3 months so i can let my body heal,i ask him for a low dose 1 so hopefully if i am ready to try again the pill will be gone out my system pretty quickly. i just hope that it doesnt take as long next time i we were ttc for a year and as i'm not getting any younger i really dont want to wait another yr


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Hello ladies! May I join your thread?

I have had 2 prior ectopics, 14 years apart, which resulted in the loss of my right tube. I am about to take myself to the ER now because I am a week late (which is totally out of character for my cycle), had 2 BFN's, began suffering from vertigo last week out of the blue and just feel weird. I'd rather be safe than sorry. My fiance and I are TTC 4 months now so I'm praying for the best but protecting our fertility in case of the worst.


----------



## mamadonna

fingers crossed everthing is ok 2ndtimeround


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Thanks mamadonna!!


----------



## caz & bob

fx everythinks ok hun x x x


----------



## milosmum

Welcome maz - we were recomended to wait 3 cycles befoe trying again after our ectopic and it did take me that long to recover from the loss x

2ndtimeround - hope you are ok honey and the ER put your mind at rest x

HAd my scan today - baby looks fine all normal on the scan and I am measuring 6 days ahead! been moved forwards from 12w2d to 13w1d which is a huge difference! WIll try to upload a piccie for you all x
 



Attached Files:







Scanc.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## caz & bob

aw milosmum glad all went well love the pic hun x x x


----------



## Giftmum

hi ladies. i had hsg last week and was told that i have a left blocked tube and open right tube and was booked for hydrosonogram next cycle to check the ovary on the right tube. i'm just confuse . ttc after i lost a 5months preg. on oct 2009.


----------



## angelcake71

Congratulations Olivia xx

good luck Jess xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all weather sunny her but not warm went for a nice walk with the oh my son and my niece's son they were on the bikes we had the dogs walked up to the dam was nice going to put tea on now i am starving x x x


----------



## 2ndtimeround

2ndtimeround said:


> Hello ladies! May I join your thread?
> 
> I have had 2 prior ectopics, 14 years apart, which resulted in the loss of my right tube. I am about to take myself to the ER now because I am a week late (which is totally out of character for my cycle), had 2 BFN's, began suffering from vertigo last week out of the blue and just feel weird. I'd rather be safe than sorry. My fiance and I are TTC 4 months now so I'm praying for the best but protecting our fertility in case of the worst.

Just wanted to update you ladies! Pregnancy was confirmed at the hospital, HcG level was 396. Doctors seem concerned and have me retesting tomorrow. Stated that I could not have a scan until my numbers are above 1000.


----------



## angelcake71

:flower:Good luck second time around! ... hope all is ok xx


----------



## caz & bob

good luck hun hope they go up so you can have a scan x x x


----------



## mamadonna

keeping everything crossed for u 2ndtimeround


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Thank you ladies. After having 2 ectopics, I pay attention to EVERY pain. Won't rest until I see my little one.


----------



## puppymom32

Welcome to all the new ladies so sorry for you losses. 

Awesome news milosmum love the scan pic.

Wishing everyone else the best of luck.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm the weather her is crap so going to pain the kitchen today and then chill my tracker says i am 1 dpo but i am 3 dpo woopp x x x


----------



## Tasha16

lovely pic milosmum.
Good luck 2ndtimeround. Hope everyone is ok, im absolutely freezing 2day x x


----------



## caz & bob

tasha i am to hun really cold today x x x


----------



## Olivia2

CONGRATULATIONS Milos mum. :flower: Another milestone!

maz I too am a midwife. After my ectopic I resigned from my job. I couldn't face working in midwifery when I was desperately wanting a baby myself and the constant reminder of what I'd lost was just to much. I took 8weeks of work and then got a job in theatre which was boring as. I went back to midwifery about 4months after my ectopic but it was hard. Everyday was a struggle and I'd often head of to the pan room or a spare room for a little cry and try compose myself. We started ttc on my 3rd cycle post surgery as I had a lap done on CD10 of that cycle to flush my remaining tube and I thought it would be the best opportunity. I did fall pregnant with Josie who is now 16days old 11cycles after the 2nd surgery. It felt like an eternity at the time but now she is here the time doesn't seem as bad as it was at the time if that makes sense. It took us 2.5yrs and 3 losses to get her so not long in comparison to others but gee it did feel like a very long time especially before Josie came along. I wish you the very very best of luck and hope your next BFP is just around the corner.

Welcome to all the other newbies. I'm sorry you are here but hope you get as much support as I have from her and a little baby of your own shortly.

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## jessica716

Hey ladies, hope you're all well!

Fx for some bfps for you newbies :hugs:

Caz... Weather sucks at the moment! How's the decorating coming along? We just painted our kitchen, only front room left to do now!

Afm... Work have given me holiday until 26th april and are starting my mat leave then, went in yesterday still in slow labour but also having some painful ccontractions every now and again. Not regular yet and seem to have eased off again this morning.
Nt sure what little man is upto but he's being a right monkey!

Amy...hope you and xavier are well xxx


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Congrats Milos mum.. hope you are feeling ok hun xx


----------



## katstar

Hi guys. 

Welcome new ladies on here. I hope your not waiting long for your bfp's :hugs: We need more little girls to bless this thread :).

Milosmum, great pic hun. Bet your over the moon. 
Jessica i can not believe how far you now are. Gosh its flown. Well my little man is nearly 5 months so yes its flown. We have finally nearlly finished his room. Well my oh has. Its lovely. A transport theme. I will try and get you a pic soon. He is still in our room as he has no curtains yet and i do not want a wake up call at 4am because the birds are singing and he thinks its time to get up lol.

Hope everyone is doing great. Caz i can see your in the 2ww along with many others and i can see your keeping busy :thumbup: 

Love to you all. xx


----------



## TeiganMax

Hi all, do you mind if I join your all?
I am so gutted I didnt find this page earlier. After reading some of your posts my hope is returning. 
This is my story.

I found out I was pregnant on March 30th, started bleeding on 6th April and a scan confirmed an ectopic in my left tube on 8th April. I was in a lot of pain and they had to do emergency key hole surgery on me as they discovered in the scan that I was bleeding into my abdomen. Now, a week after surgery, my pain is easing but my heart ache is still as strong as ever. I have a 6 year old daugher and was so happy to discover I would be giving her a brother or sister just in time for xmas. I have had a good day today, I defo think reading this thread has helped this. I have a gp app today to check my sutures and I am going to ask him when I can start ttc. My gp knows me very well and I will listern to what he tells me. However, I am so scared about trying again. I have so many what if's.....................I know there is nothing I can do to prevent another ectopic which itself is hard to digest. I started bleeding 3 days after the surgery and today I have stopped. This was heavy and appeared just like me normal af but heavier. I am so confused as to whether this is my af or just bleeding from the surgery. The consultant that discharged me said I would experience what appears as the end of a period. However this was not the end of my normal period. Anyone experience bleeding like this after their surgery?

I am glad I can go through my journey with people in my situation.

Love L.

XXxx


----------



## caz & bob

jessica716 said:


> Hey ladies, hope you're all well!
> 
> Fx for some bfps for you newbies :hugs:
> 
> Caz... Weather sucks at the moment! How's the decorating coming along? We just painted our kitchen, only front room left to do now!
> 
> Afm... Work have given me holiday until 26th april and are starting my mat leave then, went in yesterday still in slow labour but also having some painful ccontractions every now and again. Not regular yet and seem to have eased off again this morning.
> Nt sure what little man is upto but he's being a right monkey!
> 
> Amy...hope you and xavier are well xxx

ok hun just doing my kitchen magnolia plain i no but like it like that nearly finished looks better now x x x


----------



## caz & bob

welcome hun we all understand that you scared hun we all are but you have to take risks hun fx it wont happen again hun x x x


----------



## mamadonna

TeiganMax said:


> Hi all, do you mind if I join your all?
> I am so gutted I didnt find this page earlier. After reading some of your posts my hope is returning.
> This is my story.
> 
> I found out I was pregnant on March 30th, started bleeding on 6th April and a scan confirmed an ectopic in my left tube on 8th April. I was in a lot of pain and they had to do emergency key hole surgery on me as they discovered in the scan that I was bleeding into my abdomen. Now, a week after surgery, my pain is easing but my heart ache is still as strong as ever. I have a 6 year old daugher and was so happy to discover I would be giving her a brother or sister just in time for xmas. I have had a good day today, I defo think reading this thread has helped this. I have a gp app today to check my sutures and I am going to ask him when I can start ttc. My gp knows me very well and I will listern to what he tells me. However, I am so scared about trying again. I have so many what if's.....................I know there is nothing I can do to prevent another ectopic which itself is hard to digest. I started bleeding 3 days after the surgery and today I have stopped. This was heavy and appeared just like me normal af but heavier. I am so confused as to whether this is my af or just bleeding from the surgery. The consultant that discharged me said I would experience what appears as the end of a period. However this was not the end of my normal period. Anyone experience bleeding like this after their surgery?
> 
> I am glad I can go through my journey with people in my situation.
> 
> Love L.
> 
> XXxx

hi there i kno how you feel hun i had the same thing happen to me last thurs,physically i am fine just waiting for my stitches to disolve,but mentally i'm drained and heartbroken,i am fine for most of the day then outta the blue the tears will start,and everywhere i look i see baby bumps which is breaking my heart dont get me wrong i am happy for all the mammys to be i just wish i was 1 of them...

when i spoke to the doc at the hospital she told me to wait 3 months and my own doc confirmed this,i kno most dont wait that long and to be honest i dont kno if i can but like yourself i am scared that this happens again,plus they removed my left tube so ttc will probably take longer and time is something thats not on my side


----------



## Olivia2

TeiganMax after my surgery to remove bub and my tube in 09 I had a little bit of spotting then day 3 post surgery I had heavy bleeding for 10days. But then I went back to my normal cycle. I ovulated on Day17 post surgery which is the day I normally do anyway so despite the bleeding there was no disturbance in my cycle. We didn't start ttc for 11weeks (which wasn't 3 whole cycles like they recommended)


----------



## TeiganMax

Olivia2 said:


> TeiganMax after my surgery to remove bub and my tube in 09 I had a little bit of spotting then day 3 post surgery I had heavy bleeding for 10days. But then I went back to my normal cycle. I ovulated on Day17 post surgery which is the day I normally do anyway so despite the bleeding there was no disturbance in my cycle. We didn't start ttc for 11weeks (which wasn't 3 whole cycles like they recommended)


Hi thanks for your reply, are you pregnant now? Xx


----------



## jessica716

Teiganmax... Sorry to hear about ur loss, I had an ectopic and had surgery to remove my right tube in july last year I was 12 weeks preg and only realised something was wrong when my tube ruptured. I bled for a week after surgery then 4 weeks later I had my af.
7 weeks after my surgery to remove my tube I discovered I was pregnant again!

I didn't wait to try again as I believed whatever happened was what was meant to happen and I'm so glad I chose not to wait.

Just need my little man to make his appearance nw! 

Good luck in your ttc journey and hope u get ur bfp soon xx


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: so sorry TieganMax..I hope you make a speedy recovery hun
I had an ectopic in October when I was 7 weeks pg and lost my right tube and beanie.. it would have been due on 18th May 2011.. as the day approaches it makes me feel more sad.. :cry:...i started ttc again in December.. and am still waiting for that bfp! take it easy and dont do too much.. it takes 4 weeks to fully recover.. xxxxx


----------



## TeiganMax

Thank you for your replies. I am so glad I found this thread. I really want to start trying in may but my OH and me just keep arguing over it. He is concerned about my health and all I can think about is being pregnant again. If we start in may it would only be 6 weeks after surgery. My OH thinks that's to soon. But surley if it's gonna happen it will happen in 6 weeks or 11 weeks when my OH wants to start trying. At the same time I would be gutted if it happened again cos my body was not ready. The most upsetting thing is we only have June to start trying then we have to put it on hold till I ovulate in august as we are going away in august and if we try in July I would be 6 weeks when we go away and I can't take that risk in another country. I know a holiday will be good but now I feel like it's gonna set us back on trying. I really am so upset and confused about what to do. The consultant who discharged me from hospital said I can start TTC when I feel ready, however my OH was not there when she said this. He just heard my own Gp say 3 months cos I need to let my body heal. I feel like we are drifting apart and the stress of deciding when to start TTC is pushing us even further apart then the baby we lost. 


Xx


----------



## mamadonna

its really hard teigan cos all we want is to be pg but dh's worry about us,give him time'as soon as he can see ur better he mite reconsider


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls lovely here today woopp afm had a bad stomach today diearria bad cramps backache hope these are good signs x x x


----------



## Olivia2

TeiganMax said:


> Olivia2 said:
> 
> 
> TeiganMax after my surgery to remove bub and my tube in 09 I had a little bit of spotting then day 3 post surgery I had heavy bleeding for 10days. But then I went back to my normal cycle. I ovulated on Day17 post surgery which is the day I normally do anyway so despite the bleeding there was no disturbance in my cycle. We didn't start ttc for 11weeks (which wasn't 3 whole cycles like they recommended)
> 
> 
> Hi thanks for your reply, are you pregnant now? XxClick to expand...

My new baby girl is 18days old. We started ttc in 2008, had a m/c Dec 08, another May 09 ectopic September 09 and conceived Josie in August 10. We were told when I had ectopic surgery that I had bad pelvic infection and adhesions and my tube which was removed would have caused the prior miscarriages. I guess they were probably right as once it was gone my next pregnancy resulted in our daughter.


----------



## TeiganMax

Hi all I need some of your advice.

I want to wait one cycle and then start ttc which would make it nearly 7 weeks after my surgery to remove my ectopic and left tube. 

My partner is not 100% sure about trying this early. Am I crazy for wanting to try only 7 weeks after the op? I really want to hear from people who have tried early whether successful or not. 
Does the earlier we try increase our chances of another loss?


Love L.

XXxx


----------



## LeeC

Hi all, what a great thread to have, hoping to offer some support and share our journey.

Good luck to all ttc and fx'd for some BFP's xxx

L, I have pm'd you honey x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well kids back to school tomorrow wooppp got me dinner on when i have ate it bq with my mum xx xx


----------



## TeiganMax

Oh really. The kids here dont go back till a week wednesday then they have the friday off for the wedding. Im off out to my nans so she can feed me up after these last couple of weeks of sitting in doing nothing.

xx


----------



## mamadonna

my kids are just starting the easter hols now


----------



## TeiganMax

Lol its crazy how everywhere is so different. Its nice to be off with them but I wish it was for a better reason like maternity leave lol. Oh well hopefully soon for all of us.

xx


----------



## caz & bob

ha its mad how they all have it different awe-rs are only in school 4 days and next week there only in 3 whats the point well at least i can have a break from him for a couple of hours x x x


----------



## TeiganMax

Yeah thats abit like my daughters school. She goes back on a wednesday and then they have the friday and following monday off. Whats the point them going back for two days when they could of had an extra 6 days in a row off.

xx


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: to all the new ones :flower:

Will catch up properly when I've got 5 mins!!


----------



## Olivia2

TeiganMax there was no way my DH was going to let me try any earlier then we did (which was 11weeks post surgery) He was wanting to wait the whole 3 cycles (which for me was like 15weeks so almost 4months) Why he gave in sooner was because I had a second lot of surgery to try repair my remaining tube (which showed damage when I had the ectopic surgery) the Dr flushed my tube with the 2nd lap and then told us it was the best chance to conceive so we didn't want to miss a cycle where we could have had the best chance. Turns out we didn't get pregnant then it took another 10cycles but thats ok. We got there in the end. The Dr told us to start IVF if we were not pregnant within 6months. We had been trying 2yrs then and he knew we were keen on further assistance hence the time line. DH wasn't ready like I was for the IVF so we put it of a few times and ended up falling pregnant then very cycle before we commenced our first IVF cycle. 

Why I was keen to wait the 3months was because I knew my Dr was doing the lap and dye and although I was desperate to get pregnant again (it was a complete obsession of mine) I didn't want to risk not having that surgery or having another ectopic before I had the lap and dye studies. So as soon as I had that we started trying again. I am hoping to try again one day. Although I am just as scared as I was last time. 

School holidays my daughter has been on holidays over a week now. I am in Australia but so I'm sure its different to where everyone else is.


----------



## Hpyns4life

TeiganMax, my story is similar to Olivia's. I waited the full 3 months because I was waiting for an HSG and the dye was supposed to flush the remaining tube and give us our best chance at conceiving. I was in too much physical pain to have tried to conceive the first cycle and then I was an emotional wreck the next 2. I really wanted to "cheat" but somehow I was able to convince myself that it was really better for the baby if I waited until my body and mind were completely healed. This is different for every woman, but I'm glad I waited because it took almost 6 months for me to come out of my emotional "depression". We're on our 4th cycle ttc post HSG dye and scan. 2 of the cycles I've OV on my non-tube side (I could feel ache on that side after I had OV'd). We've been recommended by the FS to try naturally for 6 months before taking the next step. I'm very scared that I will have another ectopic, but I've found that I'd rather try than never know for sure.


----------



## jessica716

Kimmy... Wow nearly lost all ur weight! Well done huni, hope u n little man are well.


Teiganmax... :hugs: good luck for that :bfp: whenever you decide to try, like I said yesterday if you want to chat you know where I am. As long as you feel ready that's all that matters xx

Caz... Not boring at all, haha OH just painted our hallway n kitchen magnolia... Was going to do frnt room this week but given up on the idea!


----------



## mamadonna

hi everyone,well i went back to work today,hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm went the gym couldn't resist just went on the bike for 30minutes and walked on the treadmill for 15minutes i enjoyed it glad my son is back in school i have had peach and quiet ha not mum mum mum ever 2 minutes i like it but some people think its boring jess x x x


----------



## TeiganMax

Hi all, how are you all doing? Its been quiet on here last few days and wondered how everyone is. Nearly slipped back into the depressed state today but managed to pull myself out of it.

XXxx


----------



## Hpyns4life

Hey ladies. DH is starting to get down in the dumps. He's saying that he doesn't think it's our lot in life to have children. I get angry when he says this because I feel like I'm letting him down. I know that we just have to keep trying. I'm only 26 (he's 35) and we've only been trying for a year so I'm frustrated that he's giving up so soon. I just want so badly to prove him wrong. My grandfather passed away last month and now my grandmother's goal is to hold a great grandchild. I not only want to have a child for myself, I want to have one for others as well.

I massive snow storm just blew in! Crazy, we have blue skies 2 minutes ago! Send me some :dust: ladies!


----------



## TeiganMax

Hpyns4life said:


> Hey ladies. DH is starting to get down in the dumps. He's saying that he doesn't think it's our lot in life to have children. I get angry when he says this because I feel like I'm letting him down. I know that we just have to keep trying. I'm only 26 (he's 35) and we've only been trying for a year so I'm frustrated that he's giving up so soon. I just want so badly to prove him wrong. My grandfather passed away last month and now my grandmother's goal is to hold a great grandchild. I not only want to have a child for myself, I want to have one for others as well.
> 
> I massive snow storm just blew in! Crazy, we have blue skies 2 minutes ago! Send me some :dust: ladies!

Hey, im new here. So sorry for your loss and for the fact that your are still ttc. It really is unfair and lately im reading more and more about good people that have gone through this. I didnt want to read and run but I am new here and next month will be my first month ttc after my loss. I hope you get your bfp and I wish you all the luck in the world.

XXxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls weathers been lovely her today we will all be bless with are :bfp:s girls got to think + x x x x


----------



## Hpyns4life

TeiganMax said:


> Hey, im new here. So sorry for your loss and for the fact that your are still ttc. It really is unfair and lately im reading more and more about good people that have gone through this. I didnt want to read and run but I am new here and next month will be my first month ttc after my loss. I hope you get your bfp and I wish you all the luck in the world.
> 
> XXxx

The first 2 months ttc after surgery were hard for me because everything revolved around TTC :wacko: I wish you serenity and peaceful thoughts during this time :hugs: We're all in this together :flower:


----------



## Tasha16

hi all i hope ur all ok? What a gorgeous day just wish i wasnt at work lol. Caz what dpo r u? X x


----------



## josey123

Hi Ladies im wondering if you can help me..i have posted a FRER over in pregnancy gallery could you please have a look see if you see anything on it??? im 12dpo...and just wanting to know either way thank you x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all enjoying the sun if its nice were you are afm this bnb has been funny when trying to get on it not long to test wooppp hope its worked this time round tasha 9dpo hun testing 12dpo i will let you no josey i will have a look now hun x x x


----------



## TeiganMax

Hey caz & bob. The weather has been lovely here today. For the first time since the loss I have actually wanted to go out the house and enjoy life again. I am hoping to ovulate within the next week, my first one since the op. Gonna panic if it doesnt arrive. I hope you get your bfp.

Best of luck.

XXxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw thanx teigan hun fx you get yours hun x x x


----------



## puppymom32

Sorry I havent been around ladies hope all is well. X is doing great and sleeping in his own room just getting ready for his first easter.


----------



## caz & bob

Tasha16 said:


> hi all i hope ur all ok? What a gorgeous day just wish i wasnt at work lol. Caz what dpo r u? X x

11 dpo hun testing tomorrow woopp x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well testing in the morning woopp cant wait cd 28 normally have seen af today fx its worked x x x


----------



## mamadonna

fingers crossed caz n bob


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls tested this morning with an ic not a line so going to get some proper test today or tomorrow my cervix is high so just going to see if the witch come are what when i got my bfp in may it was 13or 14 dpo x x x


----------



## Hpyns4life

Caz & Bob: FX'd for your :bfp:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all HAPPY EASTER  done the fer this morning no line so just going to wait it out my cycles on clomid are 28 to 33 so if still no af bye then going my doctors x x x


----------



## Olivia2

josey123 said:


> Hi Ladies im wondering if you can help me..i have posted a FRER over in pregnancy gallery could you please have a look see if you see anything on it??? im 12dpo...and just wanting to know either way thank you x

Josey I looked but couldn't see a line. I hope its a BFP for you. 

caz & bob hope its a BFP for you also.

HAPPY EASTER LADIES! (timing is a little different here in Australia)

Well I'm not going to be around much anymore. I'll come back stalking and wishing everyone the best of luck with their ttc/parenting journeys. Our gorgeous Josie has completed our family so I guess its time for me to move on. I'd love another but I'm counting our wonderful blessings and closing the book on anymore babies for a multitude of reasons. But I'll pop in from time to time.


----------



## katstar

Caz hoping for bfp. Your ticker says day 1 so did she get you? Hope not.

Olivia - so sorry to see you go but i understand. :( enjoy your lovely bubs and please do keep us updated on her progress etc. She is the only female from a one tuber :) 

xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls af got me so on to round 2 woopp x x x


----------



## mamadonna

sorry af got u but good luck for this cycle hun:thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

ye kat she did gutted but i will try some think diffrent this month think were doing it to much tbh i am going to take my clomid 1 in a morning and 1 at night x x x


----------



## Hpyns4life

Olivia: Thanks for being a light at the end of the tunnel. So happy you're enjoying your beautiful family :hugs:

Caz: sorry AF got you :( :dust: for this next cycle.

afm: 12dpo waiting to see if temp drops and AF arrives tomorrow. Otherwise I'll be testing!


----------



## jessica716

Hey ladies, hope you are all well!

Katstar... Hws ur gorgeous little man doing?

Caz... Fx for this cycle and that :bfp:

Olivia... Wish you and your little lady all the best in the future :hugs:

Hpyns... Fx for you and a :bfp:

Afm... Had a lazy weekend with OH not really been doing much, spd has got worse as little man has increased in size. Can't wait to meet him now.
Got a little get together/baby shower planned this friday as a last chance to see everyone before little man arrives.
Not enjoying mat.leave... Don't know what to do with myself, so much I wnt to do n the house but I'm too sore to do most of it. 
OH has bought me a stack of wedding brochures and said I can start looking at where we'd like to get married... At that rate I'm going it'll be completley planned by end of week! Haha now jst nEed a money tree! Xx


----------



## KimmyB

Olivia I will miss you! But I do understand why you're leaving, take care and all the best for the future xx


----------



## dlou

Hi girls

How is everyone doing?

Jessica you must be really excited now! Hope the last few weeks go quickly for you.

Olivia, sorry to hear you'll be leaving us but I think concentrating on the wonderful family you have is a positive thing.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

AFM I'm on CD 24 and 13dpo (ignore tickers, can't be bothered to update them every month when my cycle changes, which seems to be happening all the time!). Last cycle was 24 days with LP of 12 days...so according to that, I'm a day late.

Can someone look at my chart and see if you think it could be triphasic please?

Thanks! xx


----------



## Tasha16

sorry af got u caz. Take care olivia. I hope ur all ok? 

Afm - af got me on saturday and im absolutely full of cold xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all afm 1st pill down 1 to go tonight wooppp when back the gym proper today loved it done ever think and a big run feel good hate not working out x x x


----------



## Hpyns4life

T


----------



## Hpyns4life

Tasha: sorry AF got you :hugs:
dlou: The chart looks lovely, nice dip at 6dpo. FX'd this is it!

Hope everyone else is well. AF came for me last night :( I've come full circle with my temp charting, 1 year this month. Actively ttc for 13 cycles (not including a 6 month break dealing with the ectopic). It's been an eye opener and an adventure realizing how difficult it really is to make a wee one. Good thing I'm not a quitter! ;)

Let's go make some babies ladies!!


----------



## caz & bob

hyp sorry she got you to hun we well all be close ha x x x


----------



## katstar

caz - good spirits hun :thumbup: get back in there :) 

I think thats what everyone should do even though its upsetting seeing red. Lift your chin up and think you time will come soon. 

Jess my little man is doing great. Had his last needles yesterday so a bit groggy. We have started food. A little baby rice and he is liking it so moving onto other stuff soon. He is now 20lbs and wearing 6-9 months lol. 

Not long now till we see your little man. Hope you spd goes as soon as he comes. x


----------



## dlou

Thanks Hpyns, AF still isn't here and I still haven't retested since 11dpo (I'm 14dpo now), my last cycle had an LP of 12 days and going from my previous pregnancies, that seems to be constant...really trying to not get my hopes up though.

I agree, Hpyns, it's so much harder than I ever thought it would be. I never thought that at 26 I'd be *trying* to conceive. You spend your late teens and early twenties trying your hardest to not fall pregnant, thinking it is something that would happen at the drop of a hat if you aren't careful, then when you actually *want* to get pregnant, it's like mission bloody impossible. At least, that's my take on it! haha!

It's hard to stay positive when each month I see the due date I'm aiming for get pushed back and back and into the next year etc.

I'm feeling quite down now because I should be due in a couple of weeks and it feels like everywhere I look someone is giving birth! haha...not literally, that would be...disturbing.

Anyway, rant over, because of course I'm going to buy a HPT tomorrow and get my BFP! Right? RIGHT!!!

:) xx


----------



## puppymom32

Hope everyone is well. 

Good Luck Dlou


----------



## Hpyns4life

dlou, 14dpo and no AF, looks promising, Fx'd!! Yeah, I was on BC pills for 5 years and freaked out when I missed one day. Now I feel so silly :dohh: Still quite annoyed that my perfect little life plan didn't work out. My SIL is on her 5th right now, not to mention today's social networking lets me see every one of my friends enjoying their babies. Some got preggers the same time I did and have just had their LOs :( But like Caz, I'm keeping my spirits up. Life is an adventure and I'll get me next adventure when I'm ready!! So... hows about next month.... :haha:


----------



## dlou

haha yep, I'm ready! 

Amy, how is that lovely little boy of yours doing? You must be smitten, he's a beaut.

x


----------



## dlou

Oh and look at that ticker, 100th smoke free day today! Surely a suitable reward would be a BFP? (Mother Nature, I'm looking at you!)


----------



## Hpyns4life

dlou said:


> Oh and look at that ticker, 100th smoke free day today! Surely a suitable reward would be a BFP? (Mother Nature, I'm looking at you!)

Congrats :thumbup: When are you testing?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm just got some wellman's and pregnacare for me blood hell they are big had to cut them up to swallow them haha oh swallowed hes ha ha x x x


----------



## milosmum

Sorry to see you go Olivia but I am sure that little Josie is taking up all your time x

Hope everyone else is well and keeping healthy. 

AFM -15 weeks now - this is really flying by! 5 weeks til our 20 week scan then we will maybe feel confident enough to start buying bits and pieces xxx


----------



## puppymom32

dlou said:


> haha yep, I'm ready!
> 
> Amy, how is that lovely little boy of yours doing? You must be smitten, he's a beaut.
> 
> x

Thanks hun he is doing well. I am completly and totally in love everyday with him. Cant take the suspense how did the test go.


----------



## dlou

Hey Girls,
The witch got me yesterday :(
Booooo!
FF originally had O as CD 13 which would make my LP 12 days as expected, then it put it back to CD 11.I think it was probably right the first time.
It's hitting me a bit hard this time, probably because my due date would be 14 may for the ectopic so its on my mind a lot right now.
Oh well, if it happens this cycle i'll be due around my birthday.
Good luck everyone!
X


----------



## Hpyns4life

dlou: :hugs: sorry AF came :( It's so rough when you think you have the exact OV date and everything lines up and you're AF is late, then you realize it's just a miscalculation :dohh: Here's to a birthday babe!


----------



## caz & bob

dlou sorry :af: got you hun fx next round x x x


----------



## puppymom32

I'm sorry hunni. Due dates are so hard. FXX for next cycle.


----------



## dlou

Hi Girls

Thanks for the nice messages. I'm feeling ok now, my parents came to visit this weekend (they live 300 miles away) and they brought our family dog too so it has been a wonderful distraction having them all here.

I hope everyone has had a nice weekend.

Dx


----------



## xsamanthaxx

hi i had a eptopic in july 2008 doctors told me to try for 2 years and come back... its now 3 years this july and im waiting to go back to the clinic. docters didnt really give me much imformation when it happened and i think i started trying to late. we started trying 2009 but not properly( didnt check if i was ovulating ect..) we have been trying since sept properly we have sex from the day af finishes till the day af comes and still no look :( im on pregnacare conception.

when i had eptopic i was 6 weeks 5 days the doctor said my tube was a small bit blocked but not knackered???? to keep trying for 2 years i dont understand what im supposed to do im really confused and my hope is fading if anyone has advice i would be grateful x

thank you x

i forgot to say my right tube was taken :(


----------



## katstar

xsamanthaxx said:


> hi i had a eptopic in july 2008 doctors told me to try for 2 years and come back... its now 3 years this july and im waiting to go back to the clinic. docters didnt really give me much imformation when it happened and i think i started trying to late. we started trying 2009 but not properly( didnt check if i was ovulating ect..) we have been trying since sept properly we have sex from the day af finishes till the day af comes and still no look :( im on pregnacare conception.
> 
> when i had eptopic i was 6 weeks 5 days the doctor said my tube was a small bit blocked but not knackered???? to keep trying for 2 years i dont understand what im supposed to do im really confused and my hope is fading if anyone has advice i would be grateful x
> 
> thank you x
> 
> i forgot to say my right tube was taken :(

Hi hun,

Sorry for your loss and your confussion at the time of your op. I would say go back to the clinic and tell them you have been trying for nearly 3 years and then they will send you for tests. They may send you to have a dye test done on your left tube. This is where they put dye through it to test its not blocked. Also have you tried other things like pre seed and soft cups. I know pre seed helped me twice so its worth a shot. ;) 

Hope you get some answers. x


----------



## katstar

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all well afm just got some wellman's and pregnacare for me blood hell they are big had to cut them up to swallow them haha oh swallowed hes ha ha x x x

Caz i got both these for me and my oh when we where getting ready to try for zak. My oh was told when he was trying for his daughter 6 years ago that he did not have many swimmers. I think the wellman helped. Zinc is the key. Oh and boxer shorts. :thumbup: x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well asfm feeling very sick today don't no if its off the pregnacare or what been the gym had a good work out came home took dogs round the field and then took my niece docs she full to the brim with hay fever ha my oh has it to feeling sorry for his self like men do x x x


----------



## jessica716

Hey ladies, hope you're all well :hugs: 

Fx for some bfps soon think the one tubers are defo due a few now!

Afm... Been given crutches for my spd but no sign of little man yet! Think he's gonna be late! Xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well asfm feeling very sick today don't no if its off the pregnacare or what been the gym had a good work out came home took dogs round the field and then took my niece docs she full to the brim with hay fever ha my oh has it to feeling sorry for his self like men do not long now jess hun x x x


----------



## dlou

Hi Samantha
Welcome to the group, im sure you'll get lots of support here.
I lost my right tube too last Sept, we waited 3 months and started ttc again in Jan.
Just a thought, but maybe you are having sex too much? i know that sounds silly when you are ttc but i read that it can take 48 hours for the sperm to build back up, so maybe dtd everyday is hurting your chances as the levels arent building back up to full capacity ;).
I thought the best thing was to do it every other day until you ovulate and then every day for 3 consecutive days?
i could be wrong though!
good luck at the clinic, let us know hoee you get on.
Dx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well just waiting in for cable to come and fit a new Internet thing so don't think i will be going the gym if there not her for 10 hate siting in doing new we going to do a opk to see if i am o yet i keep having pain in my ovaries so fx not long now x x x


----------



## jessica716

Fx for you caz!

Was up having pains last night but only lasted a few hours... They've stopped again now though so doesn't look like he's making his appearance! Haha xx


----------



## caz & bob

haha boys are lazy hun i went 3 days over with my lad ha x x x


----------



## dlou

Hi girls, how is everyone?
Aww wiw Jess, not long now! can't wait to see him!
caz good luck this cycle hun!


----------



## dlou

That should say "wow" not "wiw", stupid phone!


----------



## jessica716

I know, its gone so fast yet so slow at the same time.

I just want to meet him now.

Dlou... How are you doing now? Xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym think i am getting hay fever my eyes are itching off done a opk i have strong pains down me legs and in my ovaries got a line on it but not dark enough yet think next few days still not here yet jess aw soon will be x x x


----------



## mamadonna

hi caz,i'm ok dont kno where i am cycle wise,i am cramping a little but not sure if its o or af,done a opk only a faint line so who knos,how long did it take u for to get ur cycles back to normal?


----------



## caz & bob

my cycle are ewt between 28-33 hun x x x


----------



## mamadonna

mine where 28 days but not sure if they will go back to that,just waiting for my first one(not sure if the bleed i had a couple of weeks ago was a result of stopping bcp?)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all happy Friday well opks are still the same think it will be Sunday of next week i get a darker on keep waking up really early and my boobs are burning and my nipples are really itch feel like pulling them off haha yes probuly was hun x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i am just waiting to go the gym but i will not be doing a run has i am still full of a cold wish it would just go now fed up done a opk and its dark wooppp x x


----------



## Hpyns4life

mammadonna: Hope you can figure out your cycles soon hun. It took a little over a month for me to get my first AF, and then it was a bit different than before. I rely on charting to tell me what's going on but sometimes that can be just as confusing as not doing anything at all :shrug: Just keep your head up and keep trying :hugs:

afm: confused about my cycles and when I OV. Temps go up then back down so DH and I are just trying to cover everything. Had bad pain again and think I O'd on my off side, but there's still a chance it could be picked up, right? I've been keeping busy with a new addition of a baby animal, acts like a child and has me all tired out! Practice for my own baby right! :laugh:


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: ladies, sorry I've been so crap lately at keeping up with the thread! Hope everyone is well :hugs: x


----------



## mamadonna

thank you hpyns4life i got a + opk on sun so think i may have ovulated today,i think i'll go back to charting once af is here


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well x x x


----------



## jessica716

Hey ladies hope ur all well!

Just to let u know, conor james was born last night at 6.52pm weighing 7lbs after 35 hours of labour.... Worth every minute of it but I won't be doing that again in a hurry! Haha xxxx


----------



## Hpyns4life

Jessica congratulations!!!!! :wohoo: Welcome little baby Conor :kiss:


----------



## jessica716

Thnk u huni, will post up a picture when I get back home xx


----------



## mamadonna

well done jessica :happydance:


----------



## angelcake71

jessica716 said:


> Hey ladies hope ur all well!
> 
> Just to let u know, conor james was born last night at 6.52pm weighing 7lbs after 35 hours of labour.... Worth every minute of it but I won't be doing that again in a hurry! Haha xxxx

congratulations jessica xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well happy friday woopp afm been shopping for food taking my son for his hair chopped then hopeful he will be sleeping his nans tonight aw congrtas jess x x xx x x


----------



## dlou

CONGRATULATIONSS JESSICA!

Can't wait to see a pic!

xx


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats Jessica!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well well not stopped since i got up been shopping came home cleaned the house top to bottom now just chilling for a bit x x x


----------



## TeiganMax

Hey all.

Congratulations jessica. Im so happy for you. He is lovely.

AFM: I am just starting my first month of trying after the ectopic. Wish me luck.

Lets see some BFP soon.

XXxx


----------



## caz & bob

good luck hun x x x


----------



## jessica716

https://img577.imageshack.us/img577/1157/img2011051500536.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Here's my gorgreous little man Conor James


----------



## caz & bob

morning :hi: girls just waiting to go the gym weather he is crap rain rain wish the sun would come out still ill cant stop weeing awwwwwwww jess hes lovely hun well done x x x


----------



## mamadonna

awww isnt he just gorgeous!!!!well done jessica

good luck teiganmax keeping my fingers crossed for u x


----------



## milosmum

Jessica - congratulations he is gorgeous x Hope you are both safely settling into home life xxx


----------



## Kiki0522

Jessica- Congratulations!! He is absolutely adorable!!


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: feel a bit better today but just cant stop coughing ha my temps have gone down so you can tell i am better wooppp we my cousin is 16 week preggo she had to go in hospital here appendix was in flamed they put her on all sorts of drugs shes coming home today they don't want to do a op on her because it can cause a miscarriage x x x


----------



## Olivia2

Jessica congratulations I am thrilled for you :yipee::yipee:


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: lovely piccy Jessica xx


----------



## angelcake71

Sorry that I havent been on for a while, I have been trying to be chilled about ttc 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9:

I took a test today as I was 2 days late.. 
and its a :bfp: ... very scared and worried having had one ectopic already.. 

Please keep everything crossed for me..

Hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Sorry not been in much girls!
Jessica congratulations! What a little beauty you've got there! :cloud9:
Angel, massive congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## puppymom32

Jess he is soooo cute Congrats

Angel everything crossed for you hun!!! Wohoooo BFP!!!


----------



## angelcake71

Thanks Kimmy and Puppy xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well weather still crap her wish it would hurry up and bring the sun out day off the gym so just chilling woopp angel hope i will be joining you hun x x x x x


----------



## mamadonna

congrats angel:happydance:


----------



## Tasha16

hi ladies sorry i havent been of 4 a while trying not 2 stress this month with ttc.

Congratulations jessica your baby boy is gorgeous.
Angel im so happy 4 u congrats.

Afm my af is due saturday so fx she doesnt cum, feel very sick 2day but dont want 2 get my hopes up as its really getting 2 me when af shows her face, as this is the longest its ever taken me 2 get pregnant. Enough of me ranting how is everybody? X x


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Thanks mamadonna and Tasha xxx


----------



## Welshbean

Woohoo exciting news on here! Congrats jess - lovely piccie too..

Congrats also to AngelCake. try to relax and enjoy it - when's your first scan?

Good luck to everyone else TTC..

I'm about 32 weeks now. Can't believe it's gone so fast..


----------



## caz & bob

not long now welsh bean woopp x x x


----------



## Kiki0522

Angel- Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## jessica716

Thank you ladies, I'm so in love with him, doesn't seem quite real still yet!
Hope you are all well!

Congrates angelcake on ur bfp, fx for a sticky bean for you.

Welshbean...wow that seems to have flown by, not long now til u meet lo!

Fx for some more bfps for the one tubers!

AFM... Well lo wouldn't sleep on his own without crying and working himself up so we've been taking turns sleeping so both me and oh get sleep, tonight though lo went in his moses basket and slept for 3 hours.... Yeyyyyyy sleeeeeeep! Oh how I've missed it!


----------



## angelcake71

:flower:Thanks ladies for your best wishes..

Welsh bean.. it will soon be here hunni :happydance: hope you are feeling ok xx

Good luck Tash.. try and not to test too early... :hugs: easier said than done though!! xx

Jessica your little man is adorable.. hope you are getting some sleep!! xx


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well i am waiting for ffs to put my o in its not done it yet think i o on cd17 just waiting to go the gym just going to do 20 mins on bike and then 20 slow walk on treadmill x x x


----------



## flickanne

Hi Girls..bestest news ever....Im Pregnant!!! I am sooo extremely happy just on my way to the doctor....will keep you all posted! Thanks for all the friendly comments and encouragement x


----------



## jessica716

flickanne congrats on the bfp :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

congrats flickanne:happydance:


----------



## Tasha16

thanks angelcake.

Congrats and gl 4 a h&h pregnancy flickanne x


----------



## angelcake71

flickanne said:


> Hi Girls..bestest news ever....Im Pregnant!!! I am sooo extremely happy just on my way to the doctor....will keep you all posted! Thanks for all the friendly comments and encouragement x

Congratulations hunni xx:flower:


----------



## caz & bob

flickanne said:


> Hi Girls..bestest news ever....Im Pregnant!!! I am sooo extremely happy just on my way to the doctor....will keep you all posted! Thanks for all the friendly comments and encouragement x

aw congrats hun x x x


----------



## katstar

wow congrats to you jessic. he is beautiful :) xx

and congrats for bfp's to flickanne and angelcake :happydance: 

hope everyone else is ok. 

i am still good, enjoying zak. and i can enjoy him loads more too. just been granted 3 year career break :happydance: xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy friday wooppp well still got sore bbs still weeing alot and have ibs hope its all good sign for my bfp kat woopp enjoy x x x


----------



## mamadonna

fingers crossed for you hun


----------



## Hpyns4life

Congrats AngleCake and flickanne!!! And Jessica too!!!! :wohoo: I haven't been on for awhile, I got really busy and was trying to ignore my ttw. AF arrived this morning so another cycle down. I'm thinking I OV on my tube side this next cycle so I'm looking forward to a new start!


----------



## dlou

Hi girls
Jess he is beautiful, well done!
Hpyns sorry the witch got you, good luck for this cycle.
CONGRATULATIONS to flickanne and anglecake, happy & healthy 9 months!
Im 8dpo and feeling confident, think I O'd on my good side, very bloated now and boobs are sore!
Fingers crossed!
Xx


----------



## angelcake71

Hpyns4life said:


> Congrats AngleCake and flickanne!!! And Jessica too!!!! :wohoo: I haven't been on for awhile, I got really busy and was trying to ignore my ttw. AF arrived this morning so another cycle down. I'm thinking I OV on my tube side this next cycle so I'm looking forward to a new start!

Thanks hun.. 
if it helps.. I think I ov from my tubless side and gott my bfp,:thumbup:


----------



## angelcake71

dlou said:


> Hi girls
> Jess he is beautiful, well done!
> Hpyns sorry the witch got you, good luck for this cycle.
> CONGRATULATIONS to flickanne and anglecake, happy & healthy 9 months!
> Im 8dpo and feeling confident, think I O'd on my good side, very bloated now and boobs are sore!
> Fingers crossed!
> Xx

FX dlou..
even if you ov from the tubless side you may still get a bfp.. I am certain I ov from my tubless side last cycle!! xx


----------



## dlou

Thanks Angelcake. Fx!
Oh, ive also been experiencing a weird nipping/pulling sensation on my right, tubeless side since yesterday, 7dpo. Anyone else had this?
X


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all hope your weekend is good well afm been food shopping just chilling why my son is shopping with his nan ff has still not put my o in so don't no whats going on does any one no if i can take anything for this cold are or hay fever x x x


----------



## dlou

Hi Girlies

Well, I think I might have officially lost the plot. In the last 48 hours I have: cried because my omlette stuck to the pan when I was cooking it, cried because I had no clean socks, lost my mind because I tripped over the laundry basket, cried at Waterloo Road (yes the TV show about a SCHOOL), lost my temper at my OH over absolutely nothing, more times than I can count. Either I'm pg or I am heading for the mother of all periods :(

I just feel completely weird.

How is everyone else?

x


----------



## caz & bob

aw hope its your bfp hun x x x


----------



## dlou

Thanks Caz

Only 9 dpo though?! Surely too early? Resisting the urge to test............until tomorrow! HAHA.

How are you doing? I looked at your chart and I'd have thought you O'd on CD17...it's just those 3 really high temps on CD12-15 will be throwing your coverline out.

Have you tested yet?


----------



## mamadonna

nothing to report here,i'm still waiting for af,was urs pretty much on time after ur op?


----------



## dlou

Hey Mamadonna, I had my first af exactly 28 days after the op, which seemed odd. All of my cycles had been 28 days before, so I thought this was great. But, of course, nothing is that simple and my cycles went a bit crazy after that 24 days, 25 days, etc etc. So I started temping and doing opks.

Hope she shows up soon for you.


----------



## mamadonna

thank you fri would have been cd28 which would be the norm for me,its so frustraiting


----------



## dlou

ARGH I'm an idiot. I couldn't resist and tested :dohh: and of course it was :bfn:

What an idiot.

Totally bummed out now even though I'm only 9dpo.


----------



## caz & bob

thats to early hun your not out till she shows up x x x


----------



## dlou

Haha I know, honestly what an idiot I am. I don't even know what I was expecting. Will try and hold out a bit longer!!


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: going the gym doing light exercise not long now for me to test if there is no :af: x x x


----------



## mamadonna

good luck caz,i'm over the moon af finally arrived,happy happy happy


----------



## angelcake71

:nope::nope: looks like its over for me..
at 5 wks and 2 days.. pregnant started bleeding last night.. and have got crampy pains.. am devasted to lose another baby. 

Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: got me so on to 3rd round of clomid this month i am using everything conceive plus decaff green tea grapefruit juice if any of you girls used soft cups witch ones did you use think i am going to ask my doc if she will send me for a scan to see if i respond well on 100mg going to try and loses 2 stone then i am 10 stone on a good note i had a brill work out at the gym done 15minute run 5 minute walk 10 minutes on crosstrainer and some light weights feel great not done it for 3 weeks aw angel sorry hun big :hugs: x x x x


----------



## mamadonna

aww angel i am so sorry hun :hugs:

sorry af got you caz:hugs:


----------



## Tasha16

angelcake71 said:


> :nope::nope: looks like its over for me..
> at 5 wks and 2 days.. pregnant started bleeding last night.. and have got crampy pains.. am devasted to lose another baby.
> 
> Hope you are all ok xx

aww huni im sorry, it is devasting just remember we r all here 4 u if u need 2 talk xx

afm af got me right on time, on 2 next month x


----------



## dlou

angelcake71 said:


> :nope::nope: looks like its over for me..
> at 5 wks and 2 days.. pregnant started bleeding last night.. and have got crampy pains.. am devasted to lose another baby.
> 
> Hope you are all ok xx


Aw hunny, I'm so sorry. We're all here for you. Have you seen a doctor? It might be ok, in a previous pregnancy I had a full period in my first month, didn't find out I was pg until 8 weeks.

Keep us updated.

xx


----------



## dlou

Sorry AF got you both Caz and Tasha, good luck for this month.

AFM I'm 11dpo, AF due on Thursday. Temp still on the up, at 37 today!! Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Hpyns4life

Angel: :hugs: Sending you lots of love. Make sure you take a trip to the doc to confirm what's going on in there. :hugs:
Caz & Tasha: Here's to a beautiful cycle, out with the old in with the new :thumbup:
AFM: cd5, trying to be extra healthy this time round. Eating more, sleeping more, smiling more :)


----------



## KimmyB

So sorry Angel :hugs:
Sorry AF got you caz and tasha :hugs:
x


----------



## mamadonna

sorry af got u tasha :hugs:


----------



## jessica716

angel: sorry to hear :hugs: xxx


----------



## angelcake71

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: painful :af: this time going the gym cant wait do a good run again get the stress out my body x x x


----------



## katstar

angel i am so sorry :( :hugs: Have you seen a doctor? how you doing?

Hello everyone. Caz your gym mad. I need to have that sort of drive. xx


----------



## caz & bob

it keeps me going kat haha x x x


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry Angel big hugs.

Big hugs to you too Caz.


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: Sorry AF got you Tash xx


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well i have had a headache all night and still have it now the joys of clomid hope i get my bfp this month soon be ovulating again x x x


----------



## Tasha16

angelcake71 said:


> :hugs: Sorry AF got you Tash xx

thanks, how are you? Xx


----------



## Tasha16

thanks everyone, how is everyone? 

Well my legs r abit achey 2day bcos ive been running every night this week so 2nite im going 2 zumba instead xx


----------



## dlou

Hey Girls

Well, I thought I O'd on CD16, but FF has put it at CD15....so AF was due yesterday and didn't arrive. Nothing today either and my temperature is soaring. I had some brown spotting yesterday and that's stopped now, it was just a little bit when I wiped (sorry for TMI).

But I tested yesterday and today and BFN :(

What's going on?!

Can someone take a look at my chart please?

My Ovulation Chart

Thanks girlies. x


----------



## caz & bob

dlou your chart looks good hun fx its just shy bfp and you get a nice line in a couple of days x x x


----------



## mamadonna

I would definately test again good luck


----------



## Hpyns4life

Hey ladies! dlou, your chart looks lovely :thumbup: FX'd for that bfp!! We need some good news around here :) I'm on cd7 and just waiting for DH to come home on Sat. so we can start BDing :blush:. I've got a good feeling about this one :winkwink:


----------



## angelcake71

Tasha16 said:


> angelcake71 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Sorry AF got you Tash xx
> 
> thanks, how are you? XxClick to expand...

doing ok hun.. at least I know it was definately an m/c.. and not an ectopic


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym been shopping going Chinese tonight for tea yumyum love it well my mum has just told me my cat has died gutted but i have had him since i was 12 and i am now 30 so hes had a good life x x x


----------



## Hpyns4life

Angelcake: Sad that it was a confirmed mc, but really good news that it wasn't an ectopic. I would be devastated if I mc after ttc for so long so big higs :hugs: I do remember that when I first though I mc I was okay with the idea because it is such a natural event. When it turned out to be an ectopic I was crushed :cry: So I know it is so hard and sad to mc, but again, I'm glad to hear it wasn't ectopic. Sending you healing thoughts and prayers and wish you all the best for the next coming cycle :flower:


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs: Thanks ladies .. for your fantastic support! x


----------



## katstar

sending love angelcake. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

and to you caz for you cat. :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i have used a soft cup today after sex i left it in for 5 hours wopppp x x x


----------



## mamadonna

are they easy to use?


----------



## caz & bob

yes hun you can't feel them they are good to keep all the sperm were you want it you can get them for 6 pound on ebay of amazon hun hes a video on them https://www.softcup.com/video-tutorials


----------



## mamadonna

it looks easy enough i might think about getting 1


----------



## caz & bob

you get a pack for 6 pound there good ewt to keep the sperm in x x x


----------



## KimmyB

I'd give them a try mamadonna, I found them really easy to use! Not sure if it made a difference or not but I got my BFP first month using softcups!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well x x x


----------



## mamadonna

hi al good here just waiting for ovulation,i'm not looking forward to the tww:dohh:


----------



## caz & bob

i hate the wait what we have to do all be worth it if we get are bfps hun x x x


----------



## mamadonna

i kno it will be worth it when we get them 2 lines on a pregnancy test i just hope its soon for us all:cry:


----------



## caz & bob

i no hun hopeful this month x x x


----------



## Hpyns4life

I think I OV'd today. We should have caught it right on this time!! I had a temp drop and I'm excited to see if I get the rise tomorrow. Then I'll be in the dreaded TWW.

Question: I had terrible pain on my non-tube side 3 days ago and figured it was an ovarian cyst rupturing when I OV'd but my temp didn't rise to show I had OV'd. I had reddish tinge in my cm that went away the day after the pain (yesterday). Today I had ewcm and a temp drop. Do you think I OV'd from non-tube side, or could I get weird stabbing pains on that side and OV at a different time (and side)?? Anyone have a guess or experience?


----------



## Tasha16

thinking of u angel. Caz im sorry about ur cat x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym took the dogs round the field and now chilling x x x


----------



## puppymom32

Good luck this month ladies hoping for lots of BFP's!! Hpyn not sure hun I have felt twinges on both sides during the same cycle. Hope this is it for u hun.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm bloated today i am going to do opk in a bit well the body they drag out of the canal is a old man that's been missing since April x x x


----------



## Tasha16

hi caz im very bloated 2day aswell. Ive got a migraine aswell i also had 1 yesturday. 
Ive had the same dream twice this week its od me pregnant at my 20wk scan and we find out its a girl, how strange. The trouble is im gutted when i wake up and am not x


----------



## Tasha16

the poor old man, is it suspious? X


----------



## caz & bob

don't think so hun your dream its because it playing on your mind hun x x x


----------



## TeiganMax

Hey all. Well af is due tomoro. Had this weird belly ache tonight. Dont think its my month this month though. Dont think I ovulated. 
Hope you all ok.

Love L.

XXxx


----------



## mamadonna

you neva kno hun,i'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girl the hope your all well fx for us all x x x


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: ladies, hope everyone is well!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all afm waiting for a nice line on a opk hope i get 1 today x x x


----------



## Hpyns4life

Another tww for me :coffee: Had pain in my non-tube side around O time so we'll see if egg crosses the great expanse ;)


----------



## mamadonna

not sure whats happening here,i ovulated over the weekend but i'm still getting cramps now:dohh: i give up really dont think this is my month


----------



## caz & bob

morning :hi: girls just took the son school now just waiting to go the gym hope my opks are even darker today so i can start the :sex: marathon ha 4 days in a row wooppp x x x


----------



## Hpyns4life

mamadonna: It's so frustrating when you don't know what's going on :hugs: Stay positive hun!

Caz: Let's get ready to rumble!!! Don't over do it lady, let the stockpile of :spermy: build up for a day between BDing.


----------



## mamadonna

thank you i guess i'm just gonna have to see how things go,i think it will be back to temping next cycle


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls got a nice line on my opk really dark woopppp the pic is blurry my cam is rubbish x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0205.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mamadonna

looking good :thumbup:


----------



## TeiganMax

Hey all. Well afm.

Af never arrived monday. Tested monday night and a very very light BFP.
Digi said 1-2 weeks. Had my bloods done tuesday and again this morning well finally at 16:30pm today I finally got my HCG levels after watching my phone constantly from 8:30am this morning. 

My level on tuesday was 38.....................today it was 136.

They were very happy with my numbers but cant 100% rule out another ectopic till they scan me in a week tomoro.

I feel like I can relax now some what might I add, im still so so scared and I dont think thats gonna go away till I have the little bean in my arms. Im praying they see something in my womb next week. The hardest hurdle is over, still many more to to go.

Are these numbers good? I dont know anything aboyt HCG. When I had the ectopic they went down from 1800 to 1200 in 48 hours.

XXxx


----------



## mamadonna

I 'm keeping everything crossed hun.looking good 2 me as long as they keep rising like that:happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

woopp teigan congrtas hun x x x


----------



## Tasha16

caz & bob said:


> don't think so hun your dream its because it playing on your mind hun x x x

yeah probably, i think its cos it feels like forever this time lol xx


----------



## Tasha16

TeiganMax said:


> Hey all. Well afm.
> 
> Af never arrived monday. Tested monday night and a very very light BFP.
> Digi said 1-2 weeks. Had my bloods done tuesday and again this morning well finally at 16:30pm today I finally got my HCG levels after watching my phone constantly from 8:30am this morning.
> 
> My level on tuesday was 38.....................today it was 136.
> 
> They were very happy with my numbers but cant 100% rule out another ectopic till they scan me in a week tomoro.
> 
> I feel like I can relax now some what might I add, im still so so scared and I dont think thats gonna go away till I have the little bean in my arms. Im praying they see something in my womb next week. The hardest hurdle is over, still many more to to go.
> 
> Are these numbers good? I dont know anything aboyt HCG. When I had the ectopic they went down from 1800 to 1200 in 48 hours.
> 
> XXxx

Congratulations hun these levels are very good they are supposed 2 double every 48hrs. I have also been told that with ectopic then can still go up but wont double. I will keep my fx 4 u x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday wooppp i have been the gym round the field with the dogs now chilling don't no if to have sex again or what but think i o yesterday my opks wasn't as dark x x x


----------



## Hpyns4life

Teigan: Can't wait to hear news back on the scan. FX'd for you!!!!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls, I havent been on for a while.

I had an ectopic last month... so I am now offically a one tuber with one blocked useless tube.

Hope you are all good.

xxx


----------



## jessica716

4magpies said:


> Hey girls, I havent been on for a while.
> 
> I had an ectopic last month... so I am now offically a one tuber with one blocked useless tube.
> 
> Hope you are all good.
> 
> xxx



oh no huni :hugs: so sorry to hear xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been food shopping came back took my son fishing it was brill he court loads just come back oh has gone for a run and then off to the chinese when hes back 2 dpo for me woopp aw 4magpies so sorry hun x x x


----------



## Hpyns4life

4magpies: So sorry to hear that hun :hugs: But as we all know, you don't need tubes to have a bebe. Are you looking into IVF?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good well oh on the xbox son gone fishing and i am doing dinner well ff has put my o in woopp 3 dpo x x x


----------



## KimmyB

So sorry 4magpies, I just caught up with the thread :hugs: xx


----------



## mlyn26

So sorry 4magpies. Awful news hun. Hope you are resting up xx


----------



## mlyn26

TeiganMax said:


> Hey all. Well afm.
> 
> Af never arrived monday. Tested monday night and a very very light BFP.
> Digi said 1-2 weeks. Had my bloods done tuesday and again this morning well finally at 16:30pm today I finally got my HCG levels after watching my phone constantly from 8:30am this morning.
> 
> My level on tuesday was 38.....................today it was 136.
> 
> They were very happy with my numbers but cant 100% rule out another ectopic till they scan me in a week tomoro.
> 
> I feel like I can relax now some what might I add, im still so so scared and I dont think thats gonna go away till I have the little bean in my arms. Im praying they see something in my womb next week. The hardest hurdle is over, still many more to to go.
> 
> Are these numbers good? I dont know anything aboyt HCG. When I had the ectopic they went down from 1800 to 1200 in 48 hours.
> 
> XXxx

Good luck for your scan friday. Those levels sound good to me. Congrats :happydance:

x


----------



## mlyn26

Hey ladies, hope you are all well.

AFM, I am feeling despondent girls. Have now been trying to conceive my first baby for 32 months. Had my m/c and ectopic last yr and have had 8 cycles since my ectopic and still not pregnant again : ( 
Losing hope. Feeling v desperate and like everyone around me is preggers.


----------



## katstar

teiganmax - congrats. hope your feeling and doing well. :) good luck for friday. :hugs:

4magpies - i am so sorry to hear bad news and that you have been through an awful time. hope you wait for ivf is not too long. :hugs:

mlyn26 - don't give up hope. i know its hard and you will have these bad days but keeping your chin up, keeping busy and doing other things other than ttc will only keep you sane. hope you get over this bad patch soon and start to feel positive again. If not then probably best speaking to your gp about how you feel. :hugs: xx

Hi to everyone else. I am just popping in to check on you all and to tell you me and my family are all good. :) xx


----------



## Hpyns4life

mlyn: Sorry it's been a hard time hun :hugs: I'm feeling a bit down too, but there's not much else I can do but keep trying. Hang in there lady :flower:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well not going the gym today my washer has broke so waiting in for the man i have gutted the house top to bottom symptom wise non at all today x x x


----------



## Hpyns4life

Another AF for me :( Pretty sure I OVed on my non-tube side. So I'm hoping for a wonderful cycle on my tube side. I'm out of town for 9 days and am missing DH and all my animals back home. But I'm stocking up on lots of happy healthy foods and excited to DTD when I get home, just in time for a few sessions before I OV!!


----------



## caz & bob

aw so sorry hun she got u hope you get your bfp next time round x x x


----------



## mamadonna

sorry she got you hun good luck for this cycle


----------



## katstar

fingers crossed for you today teiganmax xx


----------



## Tasha16

hey all i hope ur all ok, so sorry 4magpies. Afm the stupid witch got me 2day so on 2 another month (sigh) x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well happy Friday woopp been the gym been shopping now chilling till my son get in from school aw tasha sorry she got you hun x x x


----------



## mamadonna

sorry she got u tasha


----------



## Hpyns4life

Sorry AF got you Tasha. We're pretty close in cycles, let's piggyback off all the luck sent our ways :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls just got back from Yorkshire it was love the wedding the meal was very filling we had a 3 course melon , small chicken dinner , baileys cheesecake still full now x x x


----------



## mamadonna

pleased u had a good time meals sounds delish nom nom


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm doing dinner and i feel so sick today and lots of cramping on my left side x x x


----------



## mamadonna

hi caz,bfn for me this morning,cramping like crazy on my right side so on to july i think 4 me


----------



## caz & bob

aw your not out yet till she shows hun fx she stays well away x x x


----------



## katstar

caz only two days to testing. fingers crossed for you. xx


----------



## EmmaRhiannon

Hiya!

I have one tube & one ovary due to cyst on my ovary which got so big it twisted round and strangulated both the tube and ovary, so had to have it removed.

I'm very lucky - apparently it was very ready to burst!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym took dogs round the field and now chilling symptom wise feel sick and cramps x x x


----------



## puppymom32

Welcome Emma sounds like you were def lucky. Best of luck to you.

Hello ladies hope all is well. Good luck caz everything X for you.


----------



## Hpyns4life

Welcome emmarhiannon, sorry about the loss of your tube and ovary :hugs: I hope you get your bfp soon with your remaining beautiful tube :flower:


----------



## 4magpies

I have my next appointment tomorrow afternoon girls, will let you know how I get on when I've been.

Hope your all good, we need a BFP its been a while!! 

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: just staying in for the washer man to come and take my washer to be fix and put me in another 1 why mine is being fix woopp wish they would hurry up symptom wise still feel a bit sick and cramps i will test Saturday if no af good luck magpie x x x


----------



## flickanne

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments...I havent been on for a while and the reason why is devastating...I lost the baby...one minute it was there one minute gone...3 weeks of blood tests and scans all pointed to a pregnancy then the rug was pulled out :( I am still in shock and on bed rest they had to remove the pregnancy as it was going to kill me...one tube down and one damaged one...doesnt leave much hope does it?? I have just gone through major surgery and feel hopeless and useless...I dont know where to turn...My husband and daughter have been fabulous and supportive but I feel lost...Has anyone else been through a similar situation?


----------



## 4magpies

flickanne said:


> Thanks everyone for the lovely comments...I havent been on for a while and the reason why is devastating...I lost the baby...one minute it was there one minute gone...3 weeks of blood tests and scans all pointed to a pregnancy then the rug was pulled out :( I am still in shock and on bed rest they had to remove the pregnancy as it was going to kill me...one tube down and one damaged one...doesnt leave much hope does it?? I have just gone through major surgery and feel hopeless and useless...I dont know where to turn...My husband and daughter have been fabulous and supportive but I feel lost...Has anyone else been through a similar situation?

Hello, sorry for your loss.

I am also in Lancashire and I had an ectopic last month and my tube removed. My remaining tube is also damaged so we are pretty much in the same boat.

Where in Lancs are you?

xx


----------



## flickanne

Hi 4magpies...Im in Cleveleys...moved here last November from Australia...dont know a lot of people x


----------



## 4magpies

flickanne said:


> Hi 4magpies...Im in Cleveleys...moved here last November from Australia...dont know a lot of people x

Near blackpool? I'm originally from Preston but now live near Blackburn.

If you ever need to chat just drop me a PM.

You must be mad moving here from Oz!! I bet your missing the weather.

xxx


----------



## Hpyns4life

flickanne :hugs: so sorry for your loss hun. There's always hope, you just have to come at it from a different angle. I lost my left tube and my right is dilated, but dr.s say to ttc naturally for at least 6 months. I'm on 7, so I'll be looking into IVF very soon. Keep your thoughts positive and focus on healing your beautiful body hun :flower:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls witch :af: got me cd1 well i have been in contact with my fs secretary and there sending my for a scan on cd10 wooppp to see what my lining is like because i think its to thin on 100mg when i was on 50mg i got Cort preggo twice not had a sniff of one with this 100mg well on to round 4 for me :cry: fed up and gutted just hope this round works for us the soft cups and concieve plus did nt do the trick for me but i am going to use them this cycle x x x


----------



## 4magpies

Well I'm back from FS.

The actual consultant came down to see us specifically, Mr Willet. He was really lovely.

Plan of action is; from a gynae point of view they need to know how my remaining tube is, he said they tried to clean it up at the last planned lap and that they sort of did it, although it wasn't perfect and they are refering me for a HSG, the waiting list for that is 3 months, but could be longer and said to bare with them. He said the best option for getting us our baby is IVF. He told me to carry on losing weight, and to go back and see him after the HSG and we will probably be referred for IVF.

He said again small chance of getting pregnant so it could happen, not trying to get to hopeful though, as it would be a big chance of ectopic again. Same drill if I ever get a BFP as last time. Wont be actively TTC, as far too stressful for such a small chance, just carry on like we are, no protection.

They only removed half my right tube, but it is tied and useless. So he said its totally out the equation and not to worry.

So basically, gonna lose weight as quick as poss, pref before septemer/october (3 months), try and lose all of it, if not most to show I am doing it, and get referred for IVF. Maybe I will be pregnant for my next birthday, that would be awesome.

PCOS, ovarys look fine. Showed me pics, just must of been the nurse speculating.

Dont think I've missed anything. Thanks for reading.

xxx


----------



## Tasha16

Hpyns4life said:


> Sorry AF got you Tasha. We're pretty close in cycles, let's piggyback off all the luck sent our ways :hugs:

thank u, i hope this is both our month x


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: af is painful today start my 4th round tonight woopp get a scan on cd10 hopefully this month is my bfp month no gym today so going to do a workout dvd cardio x x x


----------



## Hpyns4life

Hey ladies. 4magpies: sounds like a good plan and I'm wishing you all the luck I can muster :thumbup:

afm: I'm working hard on gaining some weight for this cycle! Don't laugh at me, I really have a hard time putting weight on and my naturopath said I need more for my body to work with. So I'm chowing down on anything that I'm not allergic to :munch: and DH and I will be dtd tomorrow and then every other day until my temp goes up :happydance: I OVd on non-tube side last cycle so really hoping it's the right one this time!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls just got back from shopping af packed her bag yesterday so we had sex and today i am just spotting so we will sex again today and i am going to use a soft cup woopppp sex everyday this cycle i will get my bfp hope you o on your good side this month hun x x x


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Flickanne and 4magpies... so sorry for you both ... xxx

Congrats Tiegan.. hope all goes well xx

Just had 1st AF after my m/c last month... so am good to go again... :happydance::happydance::happydance: feel a wee bit scared though... 

Hope you re all well xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Angel so sorry to hear about your MC. 


xxx


----------



## angelcake71

thabnks 4magpies.. 
how are you doing?? xx


----------



## 4magpies

Gonna try and ring and book my HSG at 10!

Other than that not so bad, on a mission to lose weight for my IVF referal. Lost 8lbs this week!!

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been the gym round the field with the dogs weather her is lovely to hot to sit out x x x


----------



## Tasha16

hey ladies i hope ur all ok, fx 4 everybody this cycle. Afm i am feeling very sad 2day as it is my due date 4 my last pregnancy :-( x x


----------



## 4magpies

Im sorry tasha, thinking of you.

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been the gym took dogs round field done the gardens now chilling till i need to do something else weather nice again aw so sorry Tasha :hugs: x x x


----------



## Hpyns4life

4magpies: Hope your HSG gets scheduled soon and that you have some answers! It really helped me to be able to see my right tube and know what was going on inside me. Having answers is so crucial to keeping my sanity. Right now I'm going a bit bonkers because I'm not conceiving and the Dr.s tell me to keep trying naturally and that I have time. I want to have a baby now damit! :haha: Hope you get some answers soon hun :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

My HSG is tomorrow 

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck for tomorrow 4magpies!
So sorry to hear about your mc Angel :hugs: x


----------



## 4magpies

KimmyB said:


> Good luck for tomorrow 4magpies!
> So sorry to hear about your mc Angel :hugs: x

Thanks honey.

Wow your LO is 7 months!! Hasn't that just flown by!! :thumbup:

He's looking as gorgeous as ever.

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls wooppp lyin in the morning kids are off tomorrow well my son hasn't got long left in juniors school now secondary school next big step he cant wait i am dreading it hope he will settle x x x


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks 4magpies :) It really has flown!x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls chill day today why my son is off school i have pain in both of my legs today and on my left side well got my scan tomorrow wooppp to see whats going on weather hes :rain: this morning but it looks like its going to brighten up now woopp x x x


----------



## Tasha16

4magpies said:


> My HSG is tomorrow
> 
> xxx

Good luck huni x x


----------



## jessica716

Hey Ladies...

Hope everyone is well, sorry not been on too much, little mans been keeping me on my toes!!

4Magpies - Good luck today :hugs:

KimmyB - Hope you and your gorgeous little man are well!!

Angel - So sorry to hear huni :hugs:

Caz - Hope it goes well for you tomorrow!! Weathers dull here...no rain just grey skys!!

AFM - Still no joy getting Conor to sleep on his own so we're now co-sleeping which isn't ideal but he sleeps upto 5 hours in one go whilst we co-sleep so any sleep is good sleep i guess!!
Had problems with bf due to the breast-implants now hes wanting more milk and i'm struggling to meet his demands so now combine feeding, Obviously what he needed as he put on 1lb 3oz in a week after topping him up with formula!! Little fatty!! haha

Hope everyone else is well and hoping for some bfps for you all xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Hope all is well. Thinking of you ladies.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday woopp well didnt have my cd10 scan done because the forum my doc give me u have to book an appointment so have to wait till next month so i am hoping it will be a scan of my bfp next month ha well been the gym had tea now chilling i have got o pain hope i o early this month i should catch the egg were have in bd ever day and i have used my concieve plus and soft cups woopp x x


----------



## katstar

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls happy Friday woopp well didnt have my cd10 scan done because the forum my doc give me u have to book an appointment so have to wait till next month so i am hoping it will be a scan of my bfp next month ha well been the gym had tea now chilling i have got o pain hope i o early this month i should catch the egg were have in bd ever day and i have used my concieve plus and soft cups woopp x x

Every day!!! wow good going cat. :) xx


----------



## katstar

Hi guys.

Just a quick question from you lovely ladies. Or help and advise.

Well i have decided not to have contriception due to my ectopics and i want everything to be normal so me and my partner have been happy dtd with just condoms at fertile times and nothing at none fertille times. I have been Watching out for ovary pain, ewcm and cervix positions etc. I normally ovulate on day 11 or 12. Well it was day 8 yesterday and we dtd. I have never conceived in the past on day 8 so i thought we were ok. 
Yet last night i woke with ovary pain. :shock: And i have had this today too (usally starts day 10). My cervix is open and low this morning too. so i estimate ovulation to be either tomorrow or day after. Can not judge ewcm due to semen from yesterday. So to be on the safe side i went to docs this morning for morning after pill. But he does not advise it with my ectopic past. I agree'd with him. But we are not ready for another one yet. Do you think i will be ok? Or should i take the risk and take the pill?

I am so sorry for any ladies who are trying to get pregnant and take affence to this but i thought one tubers would know best with the risk of taking the morning after pill. :flower:

xx


----------



## jessica716

EEEEEEeeeek.... tricky decision there hun...
I've just been given the combined pill by the doctors but at the moment dtd couldnt be further from my mind so have not started taking it yet...

I would say it'd be suprising if you got caught pregnant but not impossible (says the girl who gets preg on the pill,loses a tube then got preg within 6 weeks)

Personally i would say not to take the morning after pill...
Not to look on the negative side but say the egg had been fertilised and you had a new potential little bean there and you took the m-a-p and it damaged your tube....
If you then decide further down the line you wanted to get preg again and your tube has been damaged you will always look back and regret taking the m-a-p...

I know another LO wouldn't be ideal yet...but i don't personally believe there is a 'right' time to get pregnant... ultimately your body decides when...

as my mum used to say ...the only way to be completely safe is to not have sex...lol...

IMO ..... what will be will be... sorry i'm not much help kat :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

i have just got a nice + opk kat i would just see what happens hun if it is just the once i wouldnt bother taking the pill x x x


----------



## jessica716

FX for a :bfp: this month for you caz xx


----------



## puppymom32

I agree Kat I wouldnt risk taking it. U should be fine.


----------



## KimmyB

Kat, hope everything works out the way you want it to. Ok...So just to throw a spanner in the works I'm now freaking out...I took the MAP the day before yesterday because of an oops. I never even thought about my one tube :cry: Can someone tell me the risks?x


----------



## Hpyns4life

Just a quicky on supporting all my ladies. I hope everything works the way you want them to :hugs:

AFM: 3dpo and pretty darn sure I OV'd on my right side :thumbup: Had a really hard twinge today which is weird because it doesn't fall into any category of OVing or implanting. I guess it just wanted to give me a kick to tell me it's still there :haha:


----------



## katstar

Hi kimmy. 
The doctor told me that the risk of ectopic is always there when taking the m a p and thats for all women. But the percentage is higher for women who have suffered ectopics previously. He did not give me percentages or anything so maybe these can be found online. If its just a smaller percentage then maybe we worry over nothing. :) Is there an info leaflet that come with your pill?? What does it say?? 

I did not even think about the m a p as a risk and it was the doctor who pointed it out and i am releived he did. 

I have taken onboard what everyone has said and i have thought of it like this. What would a i prefer, another bean or an ectopic and yes even though we are not ready for another yet, that is the better option. I do think i will be ok though as i am still getting o pains so i know i have not o'vd yet. I know little spermies can hang around a while but each day that passes the chances are slimmer. 

Thanks ladies. xx


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well happy Friday wooppp i am going the gym last good work out today because i am o wooppp hope i catch that egg this month x x x


----------



## puppymom32

Good Luck caz!!!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

hello everyone... remember me??
Godness ive not been here in a while, just trying to catch up!!...
Jessica congrats on your baby boy he is gorgeous!!
Hows all the ladies doing ttc? any more bfps?....
good luck to pregnant ladies due soon too 
Im doing good, Mason is teething and is very crabby at the moment but i cant complain hes such a good baby with sleeping etc but boy its hard work with 3 under 6 lol..
Im doing well on the weight loss too lost 29lbs so far just another 16 to go!! lol


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been food shopping came back had :sex: going chines for tea :hi: shell hun x x x


----------



## sweetlissa

Hi my name is Melissa I am a 1 tuber. I had an ectopic in Feburary. I just did my 1st round of clomid. I am 9 DPO and dieing to test. I am curious to know if it is hard to get pregnant with 1 tube and if there is some way to know which side you are oing from. Thanks in advance.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: sweet it is just like having 2 tubes hun you will still o from both side i do good luck hun x x x


----------



## Hpyns4life

Sweetlissa: You'll OV from both ovaries, but only the egg from the tube side has a good shot of making down the tube. I've heard stories that some women have gotten pregnant from their non-tube side, but it's rare. I can tell which side I OV from because it hurts when I OV from my non-tube side and doesn't with my tube side. So try to pay attention to pains around the time of normal OV and maybe you'll be able to feel a pattern. I also get much more fertile cm when I OV on my left side (non-tube) :shrug: My FS said I have about 1/2 the percentage of conceiving with one tube as opposed to two on any given cycle, because 1/2 the time I'll be OVing on my non-tube side and the egg will just get lost in my abdominal cavity. But for the tube side, we have just the same chance as others. I hope you catch that egg and see your bfp soon hun :hugs:


----------



## jessica716

Sweetlissa - sorry to hear about the ectopic!

I had an ectopic and lost my right tube in july last year and by september I was pregnant again, so it is possible to get pregnant quite soon after an ectopic.
Did they say how your remaining tube was?

Fx for a bfp for you soon

Xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls relaxing day today for me ff put me 3 dpo wooppp stay away :af: going to keep my self busy and not think to much about it x x x


----------



## Tasha16

hi all hope ur all well, afm i'm 10dpo at the min, my af is due friday so fx it doesn't come xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls just been matalan with oh mum why she got some holiday bits been the gym done light exercise been round the field with me dogs now chilling before i do tea 4dpo fx tasha x x x


----------



## TeiganMax

Hey all. Hope your all ok.
Afm- Well had my 7 week scab and saw a lovely little heartbeat. I cried my eyes out.

That was a couple of weeks ago. Well Monday night I started to get a dull ache down below. No blood at all. Then on tuesday Wednesday it had turned to lower back ache. I panicked and rang everyone, dr, epu, midwife. Finally got an appointment to see the Gp who said it was round ligament pain and that also I may have a trapped nerve in my bum/thigh. I have to see how it goes in a couple of weeks and if no improvement then physio.

It really did scare me. Last night I also got some twinges in my belly button hole. Only a few and it stopped after a few mins.

Just wondered if anyone else has had this?

XXxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw teigan think u will be fine hun afm 7dpo wooppp x x x


----------



## Geegees

Hello ladies!! 
I am a fellow 1 tuber! Waiting for AF, then I can start TTC, again!! Anyone else in the same boat? 
I've never wanted AF as much as this before!! ;) 
Kate aka Geegees!


----------



## Hpyns4life

Welcome to team One Tubers Geegees!! Good luck this cycle!

Teigan: Hope the twinges are nothing to be concerned about, probably just growing pains :thumbup:

AFM: Down in the dumps again :( brown cm and AF likely to arrive in a day or two.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girl happy friday wooppp well afm been the gym took dogs out picked my son up from funday at school weather her was lovely before now dull x x x


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Do you mind if I join? Had my tube removed this morning. My name is Karen. I know pregnancy is possible and would love to share my journey with others who knows it possible too.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i got a tesco cheapey do you think i should test in a min or wait till Monday or Tuesday 9dpo and i a have held my wee for 3 hours weather her is shit so just chilling all day welcome hun x x x


----------



## mamadonna

Did u test?


----------



## caz & bob

no hun going to leave it till i am closer to af xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Keeping my fingers crossed 4 u


----------



## Mommy2be20

Hi ladies :wave: it's been a long time since I've posted in here, had a lot of bumps and trying times the last year.. but I'm 4w pregnant (finally). Now, I'm absolutely terrified. I'm gonna run in for my bloods tomorrow and get the ball rolling, but my first scan couldn't possibly feel any further away. Every cramp, pull and pinch freaks me right out :cry: I want to relax and enjoy, but find myself absolutely prepared for the worst. Any advice? Just want my forever baby! Xx


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well son has gone school i have just gutted the house now chill in tell 2pm going watching my son in his school performance weather :rain::rain: her congrats mummy2be20 x x x


----------



## jessica716

mummy2be20 - congrats!! its a good sign uv had a positive test this early!! When i was preg with my ectopic i didn't get a positive on a test until 11 weeks!! But when i got preg the next time i got a positive 4 days before AF was due!!

Caz...Have you tested yet?? how was your sons school performance??

AFM - Little man rolled from tummy to back yesterday which was great, he scared himself and cried though lol...bless!!
Finally the dreaded AF has appeared over 9 weeks later, horrible cramps with it!! :nope: definitely didn't miss AF!!!


----------



## caz & bob

no jess not yet hun the performance was brill enjoyed it i am just going to wait now to see if af comes if not i will test x x x


----------



## Mommy2be20

jessica716 said:


> mummy2be20 - congrats!! its a good sign uv had a positive test this early!! When i was preg with my ectopic i didn't get a positive on a test until 11 weeks!! But when i got preg the next time i got a positive 4 days before AF was due!!

Thank you for the little bit of reassurance! I got a beautiful in your face line for 11DPO :happydance: And I JUST did another digi ... I got 2-3 which I'm gonna take as a really good thing! This is like my 6th wee of the day lol. I also would've conceived July 3rd or 4th!!! YAY


----------



## mamadonna

congrats mommy thats great news i'm sure ur little bean will be just fine in there!!

afm gonna have to put ttc on hold for a little just been diagnosed with an over active thyroid so i need to get it under control be4 i conceive


----------



## dlou

Hi girls, sorry I've been missing in action lately, but......I just got my BFP!! Argh! So excited but absolutely terrified. Please keep your fingers crossed for me!
Baby dust to everyone! X


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: girls, sorry been awol! This thread moves so fast nowadays, it's great!
Congrats to all the new BFPs and good luck to all the other ladies :flower: x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i have been the gym come back niped asda now chillin weather is scrap still x x x


----------



## jessica716

Dlou... Omg huni! I'm so pleased for you! I really am! About time you got that bfp :hugs: ooooh keep me updated! Xxxx

Kimmy - Hi huni hope your well! 

Caz - keeping fx for u


----------



## caz & bob

dlou congrtas hun :yipee: x x x


----------



## mamadonna

congrats dlou


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: just chill in today with oh no gym x x x


----------



## 4magpies

Congrats dlou. I am trying to book my HSG today, wish me luck.

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

good luck 4magpies x x x


----------



## 4magpies

It's a week tomorrow. Cant wait!

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw soon be her hun x x x


----------



## jessica716

4magpies .... not long to wait :happydance:


----------



## puppymom32

Mommy2be20 said:


> Hi ladies :wave: it's been a long time since I've posted in here, had a lot of bumps and trying times the last year.. but I'm 4w pregnant (finally). Now, I'm absolutely terrified. I'm gonna run in for my bloods tomorrow and get the ball rolling, but my first scan couldn't possibly feel any further away. Every cramp, pull and pinch freaks me right out :cry: I want to relax and enjoy, but find myself absolutely prepared for the worst. Any advice? Just want my forever baby! Xx

Congrats hun just try and stay calm I know its harder said than done. :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

mamadonna said:


> congrats mommy thats great news i'm sure ur little bean will be just fine in there!!
> 
> afm gonna have to put ttc on hold for a little just been diagnosed with an over active thyroid so i need to get it under control be4 i conceive

So sorry hun hope they can get the thyroid under control you help is def most important. :flower:


----------



## puppymom32

dlou said:


> Hi girls, sorry I've been missing in action lately, but......I just got my BFP!! Argh! So excited but absolutely terrified. Please keep your fingers crossed for me!
> Baby dust to everyone! X

Congrats hun everything X for you.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: got me on to clomid cycle 5 fx i get my bfp this month i have got bloody thrush and don't think i can take a pessary why af is he been the gym had a really good work out and i am going to have a drink tonight not had one for 4 or 5 month x x x


----------



## jessica716

oh no...sorry af got u caz :hugs:


----------



## Mommy2be20

Hey ladies :wave: ... quick question!
I'm 4w5d now, last few days, I've been feeling pulling/stretching on my tubeless side (right), it'll, every once in awhile, switch to left, but mainly stays on the right. It's not constant, but it definitely comes and goes through the day and during a BM today, I felt it as well. 
My scan isn't til 7w3d... but considering visiting emerg before then for earlier scan. Anyone else have this?? I'm thinking it may be round ligament pain (but rather early) or just pain from scarring in that area. I'm trying not to panic either way! Thanks :hugs: xx


----------



## katstar

teiganmax and mummy2be20,

I had lots of twinges and pulling in my first few weeks and yes it was down to round ligament pain. Your womb will be moving muscles and pulling where it has not pulled before and thats why it feels weird and sometimes hurts too. You can't stop worrying even when someone tells you its round ligament pain but just go by your judgement if you think there is something wrong, get the epu called straight away.

I had it and i also had pain on my tubeless side around 20 - 26 weeks where my scar tissue was pulling. Now this was scary as i did have a spot of blood but all was well. :)

I so happy for you and dlou. :happydance: bfps coming in all directions. 

Caz sorry af got you :cry: but i hope you do enjoy your drink tonight :thumbup::winkwink:

As for me i am good and zak is doing great. He fell asleep in his jumperoo today. It was so cute as you could see he got himself comfy before he nodded off. He was like a neglected child. :haha:

:) xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Just wanted to update you ladies! :wave:
I was in ER today to see if I could have an earlier scan than what I already have booked.. I needed to know what was happening. We got good news :happydance: there is a sac measuring 5w1d (exactly what it should be going by LMP) in my UTERUS!!! I couldn't control the tears when the US tech showed me the screen.. there was the beginning of the yolk sac there too! My beta was drawn and came back at 9,996.. so thrilled with that. I go for 48hr bloods just to double check and another scan in 7 days. YAY!!! :D xxx


----------



## puppymom32

That is awesome hunni congrats so happy for you!!!


----------



## Kiki0522

Mommy2be- That is fantastic news!! I am so happy for you! You must be so relieved! 

I hope you all are doing well! I haven't been on here too much. Trying to take the non stress approach. No luck so far but taking it day by day. :)


----------



## katstar

mummy2be20 that is great news. Its a great feeling when you see that bubs is were it should be :) i am so happy for you. 

hi kiki, :hi:

Glad to see you. hope you doing ok.

As for me at the moment i am freeking out. Well if you remember i dtd on day 8 of my cycle and usually this is a safe day but then i got ov pains the next day and the gp advised me about the morning after pill and its not a good idea to take it. Well now af is 2 days late. Af was due sunday. :( its day 28 now so i guess there is time for her to show but i have been having cramps for 6 days now and no sign of af. I so terrified to tell my concerns to my other half and i dare not test without him. But yet i should test due to my history so if i am, i can start the ball rolling with blood work. Oh what to do?? I do not have any pregnancy symptoms other than the cramps which i got with zak. But i i can not take my mind off it. 

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i love this chillin and not going the gym ha aw kat test to put your mind at rest hun x x x


----------



## puppymom32

I agree Kat better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## jessica716

Kat, you should defo test huni :hugs: xx


----------



## katstar

i will do. i know i need to do it sooner rather than later. i am hoping to speak to oh later and test tomorrow. i will keep you updated. xxx


----------



## caz & bob

good luck kat x x x


----------



## Tasha16

hey every1 i havent been on her 4 ages, congrats 2 the bfps.

Afm: on2 another month of trying, i have a scan a week on friday 2 check my stomach bcos i have been having alot of pains n been bloated 4 a long time plus i dont seem 2 b getting pregnant so they think it could b related x


----------



## katstar

hi tash :hi:

i hope you get some answers on your scan 

as for me i tested today and got bfn. i did not speak to my other half as i thought i would test first and then i do not have to worry him for nothing if it is a bfn. Well i will just have to wait for af now. mybe having a dodgy cycle. like you tash i have been having loads of pain and bloating but i am back at gyne clinic on 9th for my pains anyway. 

xxx


----------



## Tasha16

thanks katstar i hope they get u sorted aswel. R u trying again (sorry if u had said b4 i havent had time 2 catch up with all the posts) xx


----------



## katstar

Tasha16 said:


> thanks katstar i hope they get u sorted aswel. R u trying again (sorry if u had said b4 i havent had time 2 catch up with all the posts) xx

Its ok love. No we are not trying again. I want to have a close age gap between zak and another lo, but not this close :haha:

I am still under the gyne for retained placenta problems after birth, painful ov pains, painful af's and heavy af's. All since zaks birth. They gave me some tablets to try during af and they do work. One is to stop pain and the other is to reduce flow. But these do not stop painful ov pains and the bloating i have been getting. 

I do feel something is not right down there but you have to keep pushing till they test and look for everything. I have not had a scan since zak was 13 weeks. i think i will see if they will do one to see if my ovaries are ok because they aint half painful. 


xx


----------



## caz & bob

kat hope you get sorted soon hun x x x


----------



## Tasha16

yeah i think they should scan u, u shouldnt b like that surely xx


----------



## jessica716

:hugs: hope it all gets sorted soon huni, hows zak doing? xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls went for my scan she said the shouldn't of sent me yet far to early but on a good note i had 1 fol-lie 9mm my lining is 3mm she couldnt see ewt on my right side i had to much gass cd7 today wooppp x x x


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls, had my HSG, they made my remaining tube flow! I am over the moon!!

I have a *PATENT* tube!!!!!!!!!! Dunno whats next, have to wait to see FS.

xxx


----------



## jessica716

4magpies said:


> Hey girls, had my HSG, they made my remaining tube flow! I am over the moon!!
> 
> I have a *PATENT* tube!!!!!!!!!! Dunno whats next, have to wait to see FS.
> 
> xxx

wooohooo :thumbup: have they said when you will see fs?? x


----------



## 4magpies

No need to wait for an appointment to come through. Might try calling for once in a couple of weeks though.

x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy friday woopp well me and oh are chill in why my son has gone swimming so think :sex: is on in a bit woopp great new magpie x x x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Great news magpies!! I hope you get an FS appt shortly :flower:

AFM .. my beta went from 9996 to 21 388 in just shy of 48hrs :happydance: MS is really kicking in this morning.. yuck :sick: It's all starting to feel real now!


----------



## katstar

hi girls :hi:

Jessica zak is doing great. He is our ray of sunshine. a great baby and so laid back.

Well i am all over the place at the moment. :cry: i said i got negative wednesday but with the absence of af i decided to go see doc. He told me to have bloods done yesterday and phone for results today. After 3 phone calls all i got was doctor wants to see you. They said doctor had tried to call me but because i was on my daughters brownie pack holiday, my battery had died as were up in the woods camping overnight. So i tried to get some answers when i got home. I was told to ring later. Anyway they have booked me to see a doctor on monday at 10.30 but would not tell me anything. :shrug:

So anyway i decided to take that other test as i got two on wednesday and i got a very faint :bfp:. Now i am out of my mind as af was due sunday and i have only just got a positive. I have either ovulated late or its ectopic. Thats my suspicions. I do have a dull ache on my tube side :cry::cry: but i do not have any bleeding and i have been feeling queezy all day. Thought it was the lack of sleep due to 13 brownies :haha: but i have also had hot flushes too. So yep i am pregnant but terrified. Plus i have to wait till monday. Unless any bleeding etc and then to a & e. 

My other half is not happy at all :cry::cry: as he thinks to practical and thinks of room in the house and how can we afford it. 

xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw kat big big :hugs: hun x x x


----------



## KimmyB

Kat big :hugs: hun. And how awful that you've got to wait until Monday. It annoys me how EPU isn't open at the weekends. Keep us updated and I really hope it isn't ectopic.
Congrats on the beta mommy2be!
4magpies that is great news! Keep us updated on your journey!
caz get at it :sex:
:hi: to Jess and Conor x


----------



## katstar

thanks guys. of course i will keep you updated. :)

how you doing kimmy? xx


----------



## KimmyB

Doing great thanks Kat! Now that little man is over the chicken pox, he was really poorly with them :( Poor little guy x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Oh my goodness Kat, fx'd that it's not ectopic :hugs: hopefully the weekend flies by for you so you can get some answers xx thinking of you!


----------



## jessica716

Hi kimmy! How you doing? Xx

Kat... Got my fingers and toes crossed for it not being another ectopic, I know its not ideal having another baby now but you'll manage xx


----------



## KimmyB

I'm doing great thanks Jess, how about you and your little man?xx


----------



## silentlullaby

what a great post this is :)

I am also a one-tuber!


----------



## KimmyB

Welcome silentlullaby :flower:


----------



## katstar

Thanks for the support guys. It means so much as i can not talk to no one but my oh and he just don't get why i am worrying. :doh:

I would rather have a little baby than an ectopic but whatever the outcome, i am scared. 

Did another hpt this morning and it was a little darker with 2nd morning pee. I am feeling sick and dizzy and keep going hot. so i hope this is good. 
I still have my dull ache in my right groin which is alarming. When did everyone else feel that dull ache? I think with my 1st ectopic when i lost my left tube, i did feel it around this time but i had spotting and bleeding. None of that yet. Hoping this is a good sign along with the nausea, headaches and dizzyne
Kimmy your poor little man. Glad he is getting over it. Bet it was awful to see him so poorly. 
My little man has a cold and a running nose. He had to sleep with us last night as he would not settle at all. 

xxx


----------



## katstar

silentlullaby said:


> what a great post this is :)
> 
> I am also a one-tuber!

welcome silentlullaby. Sorry for your loss. These are a good bunch of ladies that have been through it all when it comes to ectopics. Hope you feel welcome here. xx


----------



## KimmyB

Katt, what are men like eh! They just don't get it do they! Good news that the hpt is getting darker x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well afm been food shopping and now chill in because the weather is lovely wooppp x x x


----------



## Hpyns4life

Hey ladies :) I'm OVing again, but can't tell which side. Oh well, doesn't really matter because we're dtd anyway :laugh2: Still working on getting a good fert clinic all lined up for IVF. Whenever it happens it happens, ttc naturally until then.


----------



## jessica716

silentlullaby - hiya huni, hope you're well!!

Kimmy - we're great thanks...well aside from having a cold...

OMG :happydance: since conor was born he has refused to go in moses basket or crib and only settled when being held...welllll..... past few days hes been having the occasional nap on his playgym and last night we put up his big boy cotbed...AND HE SLEPT IN IT :happydance: woooohoooo


----------



## caz & bob

aw jess thats brill hun aww x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:girls hope your all well afm doing my Sunday roast as usual i hope this month it works for us because me and the oh have done some big changes oh has stopped coffee all together and i drink decaff so fx it works this month x x x


----------



## KimmyB

Well done Conor!
Good luck to Caz and Hpyns4life!
Good luck for the doctors today Katt, let us know how it goes x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm chill in again today no gym woopp think i may go back tomorrow missed it but needed the rest symptoms this month have been really strong hot flushes x x x


----------



## katstar

hi girls :hi:

well i have been to the doctors and my hcg on thursday was 52. This is on the low side with my last period being 29/06/10 so he think i may have ovulated late when we did the deed on the 15th and this would make the levels right. But we will have to wait and see what todays bloods say. I get results tomorrow. They should be around 208 for a normal result. 
But home life is not good. My oh does not want a baby at all and has mentioned the 'a' word. This is what he wants. He says we do not have room, we can not afford another and its not fair on the children we have now. I have been in tears constant since he said it as i know i do not have his support. :cry: i can not terminate and won't. So i do not know where that will leave us as a couple. We will just have to wait and see and do some serious talking when we know whats happening. 
As for my pains, they got really bad saturday and i thought i would be going to a & e but they suddenly stopped and have not returned. I have been getting twinges but not a constant dull ache like before. I also have not had any bleeding or spotting or cramps yet. 

So feeling better about the symptoms but not about my oh. I never thought in a million years he would say anything like this or want anything like this. :( 

Thanks for your support girls and i will post tomorrow when i get bloods back. xx


----------



## KimmyB

So sorry you're having such a tough time Kat :hugs: I really hope your OH starts being more supportive once he gets over the shock. Good luck for your next beta xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw kat :hugs: hun were her for you to rant hun hope your oh get his head around it hun x x x


----------



## jessica716

Sorry to hear he's being like that kat! Remind him it takes 2 to dtd so he should have thought about it beforehand as there's always a risk od pregnancy! Hopefully he'll come round to it, :hugs: xxx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Oh Kat, so sorry your OH isn't being understanding at all! Hopefully he'll come around when you figure out that everything is where it should be :hugs: try to enjoy it for yourself if you can xx
AFM, have my scan tomorrow.. was up at 4am visiting the loo due to ms :sick: that's a first, not pleasant at all, ms seems to have me down and out all day and night! Hope that's a good sign cause this is miserable


----------



## caz & bob

goodluck with your scan tomorrow hun x x x


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck with your scan! MS is awful, and why the hell it's called "morning" sickness I'll never know!x


----------



## Mommy2be20

I wish it was strictly _morning_ sickness! :dohh: hopefully I make it to 2nd tri and can start glowing and enjoying this.. cause so far, I'm not doing either lol, blahhh


----------



## caz & bob

aw it will soon pass the ms hun you will feel alot better in 2nd tri x x x


----------



## KimmyB

I think mine went just before my 20 week scan so there is light at the end of the tunnel :) x


----------



## puppymom32

Oh Kat hun so sorry. Good for you for standing with what you believe. Hoping for good numbers for tomorrow. I'm sure DH is just in shock right now. 

Morning sickness is a good sign M2B hope it doenst last long though. 

Hello to all you other lovely ladies hope all is well.


----------



## katstar

Thanks guys for your support. :) it means so much to know i have you guys to talk to. I can't really talk to anyone but my oh right now. 

Well i think we have made a u turn. I talked to my oh last night and i said to him 'do you know what is involved in an abortion?' his response was 'no'. so i told him what happens and if the shoe was on the other foot, could he do it? Then this morning i rang the doctors for my bloods. 468 That means they have more than doubled in the past 4 days. The nurse said they are rising lovely but still on the low side. I told her that i may have ovualted on cd17 (15th july) and she said well that would make sense with the levels but she is gonna get the doctor to look and ring me later anyway to see what happens next. I don't know if he will just monitor bloods in house or refer to epau. I am not bleeding or having any pain so he may just do them in house. We will just have to wait and see. 

I told my oh. Then i was in our room and saying that my wardrobe needs sorting as there are loads of clothes that don't fit and then he said ' well ithink you should just get rid of the wardrobe because in 9 months you may not have room for one' :happydance: he then laughed and i just smiled. I think he is coming round but i will have to leave him to get over the shock. :)

xx


----------



## katstar

puppymom32 said:


> Oh Kat hun so sorry. Good for you for standing with what you believe. Hoping for good numbers for tomorrow. I'm sure DH is just in shock right now.
> 
> Morning sickness is a good sign M2B hope it doenst last long though.
> 
> Hello to all you other lovely ladies hope all is well.

HI amy. 

Just wanted to say awwwww!!!!! how cute is your little man? He looks like such a cheeky chap. Hows the adoption going or has it been sorted? 

Also did you have hcg double normal in any of your ectopics? xx


----------



## katstar

Mommy2be20 said:


> I wish it was strictly _morning_ sickness! :dohh: hopefully I make it to 2nd tri and can start glowing and enjoying this.. cause so far, I'm not doing either lol, blahhh

It will pass hun. There is a light at the end of the tunnel. :) Just try not to let your self get hungry or your stomach empty. The acid makes it worse. I know thats hard at 4am unless you hide a burger under your bed :haha: but just have a cracker before bed or something and i am sure this will help. Ginger biscuits did the trick with zak. xx


----------



## KimmyB

That's great news on all counts Kat :D Congratulations!!x


----------



## Tasha16

Hi kat i haven't been on 4 a fews and just catching up with everything that is going on with u. First i know ur pregnancy wasn't planned but congratulations and i really hope everything is ok. Also i'm glad ur oh is coming round now, how r u feeling i hope ur ok and try not 2 worry 2 much. X

How is everybody else doing? X x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well oh mum and dad has just got back from benidorm they loved it there's another 2 preggo people in the family so hope the 3 rd one is me been shopping now chill in kat glad the oh is coming round now hun x x x


----------



## puppymom32

katstar said:


> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Kat hun so sorry. Good for you for standing with what you believe. Hoping for good numbers for tomorrow. I'm sure DH is just in shock right now.
> 
> Morning sickness is a good sign M2B hope it doenst last long though.
> 
> Hello to all you other lovely ladies hope all is well.
> 
> HI amy.
> 
> Just wanted to say awwwww!!!!! how cute is your little man? He looks like such a cheeky chap. Hows the adoption going or has it been sorted?
> 
> Also did you have hcg double normal in any of your ectopics? xxClick to expand...

Thanks hun he is definetly a cheeky little monkey. We are nearing the end of the adoption process so thankful. One more visit with the social worker next Wed and then we can get a court date to finalize everything. 

Never once did any of my HCG's double so I def think that is a good sign for you hun. Glad you other half has come around :hugs:Hoping all goes well. I imagine that they will monitor your bloods and then do a scan as soon as the HCG is high enough. Wishing you the best hun. BTW I for one am so thankful my birthmother had decided against "a" as it allowed me to have the baby I had always hoped for.


----------



## katstar

Thank you so much amy. :) Its reasuring for me. I know it was awful for you to go through all them but i did not know who else to ask. :hugs:

I am so happy for you with the adoption. Let us know how you get on and when you know a court day. 

I did have an 'a' when i was 16 nearly 17 and never ever got over it. I will never ever do it again. I had no money, no where to live (in between parents), my parents were divorcing and my mum had found another partner and was pregnant too. It was killing my dad. I did what i had to do to as i had to look after my 4 and 2 year old brother and sister. But think about it every day. It was awful :(

Tasha thank you - i am doing ok. feeling a lot better about things now my oh is coming round. I was in a right state thinking i would be doing this alone. How are you doing?

Caz i hope your number 3 too. :) When do you start with the opk's to get them lovely juicy eggs?

The doctor called and he does not want to repeat blood tomorrow but friday. If i have any pain or bleeding then straight to a & e but he is happy to leave it for now as i am not having any bleeding or pain. Then i see him on monday to discuss results and hopefully be referred for a scan. hopefully my levels will be over 2000 by friday. :pray:

xx


----------



## caz & bob

not got any this month hun i will just have to sex ever other day or ever day hun x x x


----------



## puppymom32

katstar said:


> Thank you so much amy. :) Its reasuring for me. I know it was awful for you to go through all them but i did not know who else to ask. :hugs:
> 
> I am so happy for you with the adoption. Let us know how you get on and when you know a court day.
> 
> I did have an 'a' when i was 16 nearly 17 and never ever got over it. I will never ever do it again. I had no money, no where to live (in between parents), my parents were divorcing and my mum had found another partner and was pregnant too. It was killing my dad. I did what i had to do to as i had to look after my 4 and 2 year old brother and sister. But think about it every day. It was awful :(
> 
> Tasha thank you - i am doing ok. feeling a lot better about things now my oh is coming round. I was in a right state thinking i would be doing this alone. How are you doing?
> 
> Caz i hope your number 3 too. :) When do you start with the opk's to get them lovely juicy eggs?
> 
> The doctor called and he does not want to repeat blood tomorrow but friday. If i have any pain or bleeding then straight to a & e but he is happy to leave it for now as i am not having any bleeding or pain. Then i see him on monday to discuss results and hopefully be referred for a scan. hopefully my levels will be over 2000 by friday. :pray:
> 
> xx

That must have been so hard hun. :cry::hugs: You are a strong amazing woman.


----------



## Mommy2be20

I come bearing good news! :thumbup:
I had my scan... for the first time in my life, I got to see a little baby perfectly in a sac where it should be.. and a flickering little heart! It was the most amazing thing I've ever seen :cloud9: I'm soo glad OH took me to my appt and got to see peanut with me, probably the best thing we've ever done together!
Hope you're all well today xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw glad the scan went well hun x x x


----------



## puppymom32

Mommy2be20 said:


> I come bearing good news! :thumbup:
> I had my scan... for the first time in my life, I got to see a little baby perfectly in a sac where it should be.. and a flickering little heart! It was the most amazing thing I've ever seen :cloud9: I'm soo glad OH took me to my appt and got to see peanut with me, probably the best thing we've ever done together!
> Hope you're all well today xxx

Congrats hun that is awesome.


----------



## katstar

Mummy2be20, 

congrats on the scan. Thats great news!!! :happydance:

Caz - going cold turkey on opk's. You will be fine. Watch out for the signs and trust your instincts. :)

I got a bit excited this morning girlies. I got a 3+ weeks on a digi. I know it does not mean much but its still nice to see that. I only thought i would get 2-3 with my levels being 468 monday. But i will take 3+ lol. :) xx


----------



## jessica716

kat - thats defo a good sign!!

when i had my ectopic it took me until i was 10 weeks to even get a positive, so i'd say its very reassuring!! xxx


----------



## TTC no2

Hi ladies, i lost my left tube and also had a m/c after that too. im now ttc again.. i already have an 11 yr old but really want another child. Its 10 days til my period is due when can i test?? been having headaches, gas, weird dreams and cramping/twinges im hoping its worked fingers crossed xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well its just took me ages get on her lost my password ha my son has gone swimming with oh nieces lad i am chilling love this lazy month not going the gym kat your levels must be shooting up hun x x x


----------



## katstar

TTC no2 said:


> Hi ladies, i lost my left tube and also had a m/c after that too. im now ttc again.. i already have an 11 yr old but really want another child. Its 10 days til my period is due when can i test?? been having headaches, gas, weird dreams and cramping/twinges im hoping its worked fingers crossed xx

Hi TTC no 2,

Welcome. :) So sorry for your losses. 

When do you think you ovulated? People normally have 14 days from the day of ovulation to their period so are you saying your only 4 days past ovualtion (dpo)?

Some ladies on here have got their positives 10 dpo, some even 9 dpo but this is rare. With zak i tested the day after my period was due to avoid disapointment. if you want to do it early I would wait till at least 2 days before you period is due. xxx


----------



## katstar

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls well its just took me ages get on her lost my password ha my son has gone swimming with oh nieces lad i am chilling love this lazy month not going the gym kat your levels must be shooting up hun x x x

I hope so caz. :)

I have read that to get a 3+ on a digi your bloods have to be over 2000 but i was only 468 on monday so it suprised me. 

Any signs of them eggs making their apperance?? xx


----------



## caz & bob

getting pain in my back and very bloated pain in my legs so shouldn't be far off x x x


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck Caz! 
Congrats on the scan M2b20! Great news :happydance:
Kat, that 3+ has got to be a good sign! Very pleased for you!
Welcome ttcno2 :flower:
Loves all round x


----------



## puppymom32

ttcno2,
I agree with Kat a lot of ladies test around 10dpo so probably in around 6 days for you. Wishing you the best of luck.


----------



## Tasha16

I'm ok thanks kat just abit nervous as i have a scan on my stomach on friday 4 bloating an pain, i have had a bad pain all day 2day just above my bikini line so fed up aswel lol xx


----------



## katstar

lets hope they get something sorted for you have scan hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Tasha16

yeah i hope so kat. How r u 2day? X


----------



## puppymom32

Good Luck with the scan Tasha hope they figure out what is going on and fix it.


----------



## Tasha16

thank u that means alot x x


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck for your scan tasha x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls only just got Internet back on stupid virgin media well had a good day chill in think i am about to o next day or 2 got bad pains so fx woopp sex sex sex it is tasha good luck hun with the scan x x x


----------



## TeiganMax

Hey all. Hope your all ok.

Never thought I'd say this but I've got my 12 week NT scan tomoro at 11:10am. Nervous and excited. Just wanna see a healthy little bean in there.

Fingers crossed.

Love L.

XXxx


----------



## caz & bob

good luck hun post a pic hun x x x


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck hun!x


----------



## Hpyns4life

Hey ladies! Just had my consultation w/ FS. He said my remaining tube did not look normal and that it was doubtful I could get PG naturally :( So we're moving forward w/ IVF, most likely it will be late Sept!!!! I'm a bit overwhelmed right now. He mentioned that because my tube looked possibly blocked I could have less of a success rate then if it was fully open, so I'm nervous but optimistic. In my mind, I will be PG in 2 months!!

I'm a bit peeved that the 1st FS said my tube looked normal and I should ttc naturally for 6 months. I was confused with that assessment because the HSG x-rays of my tube did not look normal to me. But it all worked out for the best because I'm in a much healthier place mentally than I was 6 months ago, that's for sure.


----------



## 4magpies

I've had so many opinions by so many people on my tubes these past few years I never know who or what to believe anymore.

xx


----------



## katstar

Hpyns4life said:


> Hey ladies! Just had my consultation w/ FS. He said my remaining tube did not look normal and that it was doubtful I could get PG naturally :( So we're moving forward w/ IVF, most likely it will be late Sept!!!! I'm a bit overwhelmed right now. He mentioned that because my tube looked possibly blocked I could have less of a success rate then if it was fully open, so I'm nervous but optimistic. In my mind, I will be PG in 2 months!!
> 
> I'm a bit peeved that the 1st FS said my tube looked normal and I should ttc naturally for 6 months. I was confused with that assessment because the HSG x-rays of my tube did not look normal to me. But it all worked out for the best because I'm in a much healthier place mentally than I was 6 months ago, that's for sure.

Hi hun,

Thats bad news. I'm so sorry to hear this. I am happy that your being poisitive and optimistic though. :) xx


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks every1 x

Gl with ur scan teiganmax.
I'm sorry about ur tube hpyns4life gl with ivf xx


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks every1 x

Gl with ur scan teiganmax.
I'm sorry about ur tube hpyns4life gl with ivf xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy friday weather her lovely so just been chill in in the sun were going to have chicken pasta for tea and some fruit and cream yum yum yum can't wait i am starving x x x x


----------



## TeiganMax

Hey all.
Had my scan. It went great. Cant believe im saying this.

It was wriggling around so much. Wouldnt get in the right place for the NT scan so had to empty my bladder and eat a choco bar.

Everything was great. The measurement was within normal ranges so just gotta wait for my blood results. They moved me forward to 14th Feb, valentines baby.

Here a pic of the cheeky monkey.

XXxx
 



Attached Files:







m 004.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 1


----------



## caz & bob

aw so nice could you see what it is x x x


----------



## TeiganMax

caz & bob said:


> aw so nice could you see what it is x x x



Hey. No couldn't see. They don't tell you the sex at our hospital you have to pay but I know one of the scanners so hoping I get them again next time to ask.

How are you?

XXxx


----------



## mamadonna

i'm so happy for u hun:hugs:


----------



## TeiganMax

Hey Hun.thank you so much.
Still feel like I'm dreaming.

Your next. I can't feel it.

XXxx


----------



## mamadonna

i hope so but it all depends on what the endocrinologist says on wed


----------



## puppymom32

TeiganMax said:


> Hey all.
> Had my scan. It went great. Cant believe im saying this.
> 
> It was wriggling around so much. Wouldnt get in the right place for the NT scan so had to empty my bladder and eat a choco bar.
> 
> Everything was great. The measurement was within normal ranges so just gotta wait for my blood results. They moved me forward to 14th Feb, valentines baby.
> 
> Here a pic of the cheeky monkey.
> 
> XXxx

Congrats hun lovely pic!!! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## TeiganMax

mamadonna said:


> i hope so but it all depends on what the endocrinologist says on wed



Hey not long now till you go. I hope everything goes well. I'm sure it will.

XXxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all have in a good weekend i have been shopping now skint haha ho well got ever think we need going to have a chinese for tea yum yum cant wait x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well o pain gone woopp just had Sunday roast it was yum yum chocolate block after well just chill in kat how you doing hun x x x


----------



## katstar

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls well o pain gone woopp just had Sunday roast it was yum yum chocolate block after well just chill in kat how you doing hun x x x

Hi there caz,

I am doing good thanks. Had a bit of nausea today :happydance: i'm sure i won't be happy about it in a couple of weeks :haha: Docs tomorrow for results of bloods taken friday. EEEEKKKKK. I got another 3+ on a digi this morning though so it must be still up there. 

mmmmm was your roast nice? me and oh just had bacon and eggs. Funny sunday lunch but sunday roast is just too expensive just for the two of us. 

Will let you know what doc says tomorrow. :) xx


----------



## caz & bob

yes hun enjoyed it good luck with the results hun x x x


----------



## jessica716

good luck for tmz kat xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Good luck kat! :flower:
I had the 3+ on digi at exactly 5w and it took no time at all to come up. I think you've got yourself another bean in the right spot hun xx


----------



## katstar

Mommy2be20 said:


> Good luck kat! :flower:
> I had the 3+ on digi at exactly 5w and it took no time at all to come up. I think you've got yourself another bean in the right spot hun xx

I got it at exactly 5 weeks after my lmp as well. :happydance:

Well my bloods on friday were at 2205. :) Doctor has not booked a scan as he does not think there is a need. He has referred me to midwife so the ball is rolling now. 

I have finally added a ticker. :) 

Its my birthday today but no drinking for me. :( this is my 3rd birthday in a row that i have been pregnant. august 09 - ectopic, august 10 - zak and now. Don't plan this well do i. 

And it shows i am a very fertile mertile with only one tube. 

Hope everyone else is feeling fine. xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls think i am 1 dpo today woopp ff hasn't put it in yet probuly will tomoz well chill in with the oh why my son has gone town shopping with my mum woopp kat love the numbers hun woopp for the ticker x x x


----------



## katstar

Good luck caz. Hope you have caught that egg. Chart looks good and lots of :sex: on there. :) xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Good luck caz! Hope you got that eggy :spermy: and your TWW goes by quick! xx

Kat, that's so great that your doc doesn't even feel the need to do a scan :happydance: I was trying to figure out how far gone you were yesterday, so love the ticker!!! And happy birthday :flower: enjoy your day xx

AFM- not much new, still feel very much preg, ms caught me this morning :sick: I've been prescribed 4x a day pills by my doc for my ms.. but now and again I'll still get sick, but it's ok, it just reminds me everything's still developing in there


----------



## puppymom32

Awesome new Kat!!!Hope your bday is wonderful.


----------



## caz & bob

happy birthday kat :cake: x x x


----------



## jessica716

Kat - happy birthday and fantastic news on them numbers!

Caz - got my fx for you hun!

AFM - got horrible period pains atm, not missed them at all! Lol. Off to the doctors this morning for Conors 2nd lot of injections.
Had little man weighed yesterday and my little chubba weighs 14lb 9oz! Xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well ff hasn't put my cross hairs yet think it might do tom-oz well got really really bad sore boobs i feel like crying with them to all the girls who has rioting near them keep safe girls x x x


----------



## katstar

:hugs: caz. Hope your feeling better about your boobs. Do they always hurt at this time of the month?

I had a great birthday. Thanks for all your birthday wishes. It was quiet and i did not do anything special but some years its just another day :) 

As for me i had an gyne follow up appointment today and i went. Told them i was expecting and they were not happy that the doctor did not want to scan. I did explain about my bloods and i have not had any bleeding but they still insisted a scan to be 100% sure its not ectopic. So i have a scan at 9.30 in the morning. I will only be 6 weeks and i did ovulate late so i am not sure they will see anything but i see how it goes. Will let you all know how i get on. :thumbup: xx


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck Kat!x


----------



## caz & bob

not kat my boobs only normaly get sore week before af so don't no good luck for your scan tomorrow fx all is ok x x x


----------



## puppymom32

I am sure you have nothing to worry about Kat. Should be able to see a little bit of something this early. Cant wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Caz - maybe that's a good sign :winkwink: normally the day after O for me my boobs would be sore.. the month of my BFP my nipples were really tender instead, the sore boobs didn't start til 8dpo... I found it strange and no wonder why. Fx'd for you hun :dust:
Kat - good luck at your scan tomorrow!! I'm sure you'll be pleasantly surprised at what you get to see, can't wait for tour update x


----------



## KimmyB

Thinking of you today Kat x


----------



## Tasha16

hey every1 i hope ur all ok? Good luck with ur scan kat.

Afm the witch got me yesturday but my results should b ready on friday 4 my scan last week x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well oh took the car for its mot well didnt pass there's 3 jobs what need doing gutted so we will have to walk for now till we can get it fixed the weather her is shit :rain: :rain: :rain: my boobs are still sore cant touch them aw sorry the :af: got you tasha x x x


----------



## KimmyB

Has anyone heard from Kat?x


----------



## caz & bob

no hun waiting to see how it went hope it all was in the right place x x x


----------



## jessica716

nope not heard off her... hoping that no news is good news...keeping fx


----------



## KimmyB

Me too, I hope everything is all right and she just hasn't had chance to get on here to update us yet. Good luck for this cycle caz, hope the sore boobs are a sign! Mine were really sore early on too.
Sorry AF got you Tash, let us know how your results go x


----------



## Hpyns4life

Hey ladies, I haven't been checked into One Tubers recently. I've been preoccupied with myself :shy: sorry. I've scheduled my IVF with the FC and had a talk with the scheduling lady today. I have my first u/s on the 16th with my local obgyn and will do all the u/s and blood tests in my town before heading out of state for the egg retrieval and transfer. This first u/s will be baseline reporting and will let them know how much to stimulate me, etc. I'm a bit worried about the medication part of IVF, that's why I chose micro IVF instead of the full cycle (that and cost). I'm worried I'll have a big reaction to the Lupron :( Also, I've been Googling... not a good thing.... and there's some scary stuff out there about Lupron. I'm anxious to get this show on the road, but a bit worried I've rushed into it. It's only been 9 months *sarcastic*

I've got a lot of positive vibes swirling around me right now, so I guess I'll share some here :dust: But I'm keeping most of it for myself :rofl: j/k.


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck H4life! x


----------



## katstar

Hi guys,

So sorry i did not update you yesterday. I could not get online and my phone would not let me sign on either :wacko:
Well everything is in the right place :happydance: saw gestational sac and yolk sac measuring 5 weeks and 5 days. Its correct to the date i thought it may have happened :sex: :blush: lol. It means i got :bfp: at 13 dpo. 
I go back next thursday to check for fetal pole and hopefully a heart beat. :cloud9: due date 6th april. :)

Tash sorry af got you. Lets hope you get some answers from your scan results. :hugs:

Caz sorry to hear about your car. Our car goes in the next 20 minutes and not looking forward to it. We have to get a 7 seater now :wacko: so i hope its ok so we'd be able to sell ok. 
Hoping the boobs thing is a good sign. xx

Hypns4life,

I know what you mean about googling. Does you no good. But i would be excited so i hope you are. Hope it works first time for you. :baby::baby:

xxx


----------



## katstar

And.........

HAPPY 2ND BIRTHDAY ONE TUBERS 

:cake::friends::drunk::fool::wohoo::loopy::cake:

There has been very sad times and happy times on this thread but i certainly could not have gone through my bits and bobs without you guys. :friends:


----------



## caz & bob

hi: girls well afm felt very sick last night when we went bed and feel the same today and i cant touch my nipples hope its all good sign kat glad all is in the right place hun aww x x x


----------



## mamadonna

wow has this thread been going 2 yrs!!HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

congrats kat:thumbup:

fingers crossed caz:hugs:


----------



## katstar

so caz when are you going to pee on a stick? xx


----------



## jessica716

oooh fx caz!!!

kat - very glad all went well for you!

AFM - Just been naughty and been doing some online shopping, got a lovely mei-tai which i can't wait to try out, hopefully if weather is nice will go chester zoo this weekend


----------



## puppymom32

Yay Caz that is awesome. 

I agree this group has been such an inspiration and help. Happy Bday One TUBERS!!!


----------



## caz & bob

katstar said:


> so caz when are you going to pee on a stick? xx

12 dpo i am 3 or 4 dpo hun x x x


----------



## Hpyns4life

Kat: Fx'd you're scan goes really well and you see the little bean in the right place.

:wohoo: One Tubers!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Tasha16

KimmyB said:


> Me too, I hope everything is all right and she just hasn't had chance to get on here to update us yet. Good luck for this cycle caz, hope the sore boobs are a sign! Mine were really sore early on too.
> Sorry AF got you Tash, let us know how your results go x

Thanks, 

I've just rand the doctor's and my results are back but on just so the doctor hasn't been able to look at them so just waiting till she has! xx


----------



## Tasha16

Hi Kat I'm glad all is well with you :happydance: 

Caz good luck xx

Happy Birthday One Tubers :cake: :wine:


----------



## KimmyB

Great news Kat :happydance:
Happy birthday one tubers :cake: x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls not stopped to day walked in to town to get ds uniform then walked back just got in now hate not have in a car i have got thrush again in 2ww had it last month in 2ww to sick of it now x x x


----------



## Tasha16

if u get it again hun, u should go 2 the docs x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls walked 2 and a half mile to asda with nieces bby so i could put the shopping on the pram half way back the wheel fell of the pram haha luckey oh fixed it and it got us home with the shopping well ff has still not put my cross hairs in i no i o any way so fx for my bfp this month well my thrush has gone it must of been a day thing weird x x x


----------



## katstar

hi caz,

still no car then. Our car passed mot luckily. 

Glad thrush has gone. Its such an annoying thing. 

Oh has decided to tell the girls on thursday. :) I wonder what they will say. Then he says we can tell our close friends on saturday. Were off to silvestone to the renault world series and i am sure they will all want to know why i do not have a beer in hand. lol. xx


----------



## Love3Hope4

Hello ladies,
My name is Krissy and I am the happy mama to four beautiful children. Ages 13, 11, 9, and 6 months. This past Tuesday I experienced my first ectopic with pregnancy number 5. During surgery they discovered that my tube had ruptured so I did end up losing my left tube. We know we will try again in the future. The OB did say the right tube and ovary looked great and free of any infection and damage. My body is still sore but it is my heart that hurts the most. I am just trying to focus on getting my body back to great health and trying again. I hope I can find advice and friendship here with you all. Thanks!


----------



## caz & bob

welcome love sorry for your loss hun fx you get your next bfp in the right place hun kat enjoy hun you will have to tell them you just dont want to drink haha glad your car passed can't wait get ares fixed dont no what is wrong with it oh said it is haven too much fuel in take some think to do with the engine x x


----------



## katstar

hi love3hope4,

Saw you in first tri. :hi:

So sorry again for your loss. :hugs:

Hope your feeling better and were all here to talk if you need us. xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well sunday roast on the go oh upstairs on the xbox live son at his nan and grandads wooppp chill for me till i have to get up and do dinner i will be testing 23rd if no :af: x x x


----------



## katstar

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls well sunday roast on the go oh upstairs on the xbox live son at his nan and grandads wooppp chill for me till i have to get up and do dinner i will be testing 23rd if no :af: x x x

Oh just next tuesday. I really and truly hope af doesn't show. xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well waiting in for the mechanic for the car he should of been her for 11 so he best hurry up hate staying in well nothing new her still sore boobs x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well sick of this weather rain sun rain sun hope your all well snl well to early hun fx its getting snug in there afm still sore nipples has some yellow colour cm to never have that colour it is normally white x x x


----------



## caz & bob

well car is getting scraped the heads have gone on it smokeing really bad well its back to walking one way i will lose weight haha x x x


----------



## Love3Hope4

:hi: Hello ladies! First I want to thank all of you for the welcome. Yesterday sucked. Today was really good both physically and emotionally. I did have one break down of tears and that led DH and I to the conversation of when to try again. For those of you who have started TTC again (and those who have successfully conceived) when did you start TTC? I have read at least 2 full cycles. But I also have the thought in my head that maybe my body wasn't fully recovered from Izabella's birth. I developed Chorio during her L&D and it didn't clear up completely which is what the OB believes led to our ectopic. 

And once we do decide to TTC, should I see my OB/GYN first? We are thinking after the Christmas holidays but is this too soon?

Thanks for ANY thoughts! :flower:


----------



## Mommy2be20

Love3Hope4 said:


> :hi: Hello ladies! First I want to thank all of you for the welcome. Yesterday sucked. Today was really good both physically and emotionally. I did have one break down of tears and that led DH and I to the conversation of when to try again. For those of you who have started TTC again (and those who have successfully conceived) when did you start TTC? I have read at least 2 full cycles. But I also have the thought in my head that maybe my body wasn't fully recovered from Izabella's birth. I developed Chorio during her L&D and it didn't clear up completely which is what the OB believes led to our ectopic.
> 
> And once we do decide to TTC, should I see my OB/GYN first? We are thinking after the Christmas holidays but is this too soon?
> 
> Thanks for ANY thoughts! :flower:

I was told by my OB to wait at least two cycles, just to let the body heal.. I think it's quite common to hear that, but some are told the following month is fine too! I personally don't see any reason as to why after christmas holidays is too soon. Do you have a follow up with your OB? If not, I'd suggest making one, just to have any questions you have answered :hugs: x


----------



## Love3Hope4

Mommy2be20 said:


> Love3Hope4 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Hello ladies! First I want to thank all of you for the welcome. Yesterday sucked. Today was really good both physically and emotionally. I did have one break down of tears and that led DH and I to the conversation of when to try again. For those of you who have started TTC again (and those who have successfully conceived) when did you start TTC? I have read at least 2 full cycles. But I also have the thought in my head that maybe my body wasn't fully recovered from Izabella's birth. I developed Chorio during her L&D and it didn't clear up completely which is what the OB believes led to our ectopic.
> 
> And once we do decide to TTC, should I see my OB/GYN first? We are thinking after the Christmas holidays but is this too soon?
> 
> Thanks for ANY thoughts! :flower:
> 
> I was told by my OB to wait at least two cycles, just to let the body heal.. I think it's quite common to hear that, but some are told the following month is fine too! I personally don't see any reason as to why after christmas holidays is too soon. Do you have a follow up with your OB? If not, I'd suggest making one, just to have any questions you have answered :hugs: xClick to expand...

I've had my post op follow up with the OB here in the states. We leave for Germany this weekend and I will contact my OB there to see what I need to do for future follow ups. I'm really thinking I will follow my heart during the holidays and if I am feeling good and healthy and positive about TTC, I will see my OB for an exam and move forward. This all so new and I have to admit...it's pretty scary to me also.


----------



## jessica716

Love2hope4.... No I don't think that's too soon at all hun..

I was naughty and didn't wait at all, and got pregnant 6 weeks after losing my tube which was fantastic but my body defo hadn't healed as I had lots of pains in my scars at the beginning xxx


----------



## jessica716

Kat - how are you and little bean?!

Caz - oooh change in cm and sore boobs... Could this be a bean?!

Afm - not much to tell, conors a little fstty but he's sleeping 10pm til 6am now most nights which is great,he's getting good coordination now and starting to take things off me and put them straight in his mouth! Haha xx

Hope the rest of the ladies are well :hugs:


----------



## Love3Hope4

jessica716 said:


> Love2hope4.... No I don't think that's too soon at all hun..
> 
> I was naughty and didn't wait at all, and got pregnant 6 weeks after losing my tube which was fantastic but my body defo hadn't healed as I had lots of pains in my scars at the beginning xxx


Thanks Jessica and that's exactly what I am thinking...that my body is not only needing time to heal from surgery but it truly is still getting back to normal from delivery. After this experience, physically and emotionally, I really want to be in the best shape possible....heart, mind, & soul. And funny you mention your scars. Tonight the "inside" seems a lot better but each incision (I have 3) is so achy and inflamed. And that is what crossed my mind is what those wounds would feel like being stretched and tugged at.


----------



## jessica716

Love3Hope4 said:


> jessica716 said:
> 
> 
> Love2hope4.... No I don't think that's too soon at all hun..
> 
> I was naughty and didn't wait at all, and got pregnant 6 weeks after losing my tube which was fantastic but my body defo hadn't healed as I had lots of pains in my scars at the beginning xxx
> 
> 
> Thanks Jessica and that's exactly what I am thinking...that my body is not only needing time to heal from surgery but it truly is still getting back to normal from delivery. After this experience, physically and emotionally, I really want to be in the best shape possible....heart, mind, & soul. And funny you mention your scars. Tonight the "inside" seems a lot better but each incision (I have 3) is so achy and inflamed. And that is what crossed my mind is what those wounds would feel like being stretched and tugged at.Click to expand...

That was the exact feeling i had, it had like someone stretching the skin, but it wasn't just the 3 outer incision scars that hurt i also ached on my tubeless side but the consultant said that would be to do with my uterus changing shape and where the tube would have connected the scar tissue there will be tender too..

I agree, you do need to be emotionally prepared as well, i wasn't so i was a panic stricken mess throughout the first 20 weeks of my pregnancy, i had a total of 7 scans within the first 17 weeks!! I paid for private ones to be sure baby was still ok and even bought a doppler!! I was obsessed with my little bean being ok as i hadn't emotionally recovered, although i know everyone worries but i got to the point of being slightly obsessive!! haha xx


----------



## caz & bob

hi: girls well not stopped all day car has gone now well were have in a chinese for tea yum yum x x x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Love3Hope4 said:


> This all so new and I have to admit...it's pretty scary to me also.

It is VERY scary and overwhelming and falling pregnant afterwards is one heck of a rollercoaster! BUT you'll see a majority of the lovely ladies on here have had babies since or are pregnant currently. My OB said my chances of a uterine pregnancy were only 40% as I had pelvic inflammatory disease leaving my only tube in unknown condition.. but here I am :winkwink: This is the best place to come for any reassurance or questions too :friends: xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well afm just got back in form getting oh mums prezzie its her birthday tomorrow x x x


----------



## katstar

HI guys,

Well i have just had a minute to sit down and have a little read and to update you on me. 

Love3hope4,

I think its best to wait like you said. The christmas break sounds great. Some people don't wait and are lucky to get a healthy bean in the right place and some people don't wait and end up having heart ache again. 

After my ectopic in april 09 i wanted to get straight back in there. I felt i failed and i felt if i did not get a baby soon this failing feeling would not go away. I tried after two cycles and this ended sadly too in august 09. After this we decided to wait till after june 10 to ttc. After we had enjoyed a little trip to glastonbury. A music festival. But our little man decided to come early. I let my guard down watching out for ov signs in feb 10 and we got our son zak november 10. 8 months later, another accident and i am 7 weeks pregnant tomorrow. Bean in the right place and today at a scan i saw a heart beat. 2 beautiful beans in the right place only 2.5 years after having my tube removed. 

What ever you decide, were here. It is scary but once again were all here. 

:) xx


----------



## jessica716

Hey Ladies...

I'm not a happy bunny today...

My first AF since little man appeared this morning and ruined our plans to go swimming... having awful pains and feel bruised down there (as though i've jst given birth again iykwim)

On a positive side...

Little man is 14 weeks old today and i've been snap happy this morning so will attache a piccie or 2!

Caz.... No sign of af still??!! looking good!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC01543.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 1









DSC01584.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mommy2be20

Kat - how exciting seeing the heartbeat! :happydance: OH and I traveled an hour to a private clinic on Monday at 8w1d.. we got a quick peak at bubba (who looks more like a proper baby!) and listened to the heartbeat, I balled my eyes out :haha: I seem to have way more of an emotional attachment to this pregnancy being a one tuber, I feel truly blessed and lucky xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well afm just got back in form getting oh mums prezzie its her birthday tomorrow no signs at all hun woopp hope i am this month i will be with kat x x x


----------



## Love3Hope4

Hey ladies! I hope everyone is well. Kat thanks for the words of encouragement. I'm sorry for you losses but what great news on the new pregnancy!! Congratulations on a "properly placed" bean and getting to see the heartbeat! 

We decided for sure about Christmas but we are going to speak to the OB before hand to see if there is any procedure they can do, before we start TTC, to check on the condition of the right tube. 

I did end up in the ER again today. Seems I've gotten an infection in one of my incisions. Thankfully it was not ascessed so they are treating it with antibiotics. I'm just so ready to get back home and see my doctor and not have to keep seeing these ER docs. We are leaving Saturday morning. It's a 10hr flight but I'm feeling pretty good so hopefully the post surgery pains will stay at a minimum during our trip home.


----------



## katstar

Jess your pics are great. He looks so cute and happy. 

I have been a bit snap happy with zak lately who has decided to have a weird face when he smiles. He scrunches up his nose lol. Its so cute. 

Mommy2be20, Great on hearing the heart beat. Its a wonderful thing isn't it. :flower:

I am sending lots of baby dust your way caz. :dust: :dust: [-o&lt;

xx


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well started spotting so think :af: is on its way i have 100mg left of clomid i dont no weather to take the 100mg are split it to 50mg at 3_7 in stead of 2-6 god nos when i o must of been early i will have to get some opks for this month i think 100mg is to much tbh not had a sniff of a bfp these 5 month with 100mg x x x


----------



## puppymom32

Love3Hope4 said:


> Hey ladies! I hope everyone is well. Kat thanks for the words of encouragement. I'm sorry for you losses but what great news on the new pregnancy!! Congratulations on a "properly placed" bean and getting to see the heartbeat!
> 
> We decided for sure about Christmas but we are going to speak to the OB before hand to see if there is any procedure they can do, before we start TTC, to check on the condition of the right tube.
> 
> I did end up in the ER again today. Seems I've gotten an infection in one of my incisions. Thankfully it was not ascessed so they are treating it with antibiotics. I'm just so ready to get back home and see my doctor and not have to keep seeing these ER docs. We are leaving Saturday morning. It's a 10hr flight but I'm feeling pretty good so hopefully the post surgery pains will stay at a minimum during our trip home.

Hey hun sorry for your loss. I think Christmas sounds about the perfect time to start TTC again. They could always do an HSG to see if the dye travels through the tube and ensure that it is open. More than like though the doc that did the surgery checked on the other tube. If not the HSG would show if it was open. I've heard of a lot of people getting pregnant soon after the dye test also cause it helps open up the tube. Wishing you the best of journeys back home.
Are you by chance a military family? I see that your home is GA but you live in Germany?


----------



## Love3Hope4

puppymom32 said:


> Love3Hope4 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I hope everyone is well. Kat thanks for the words of encouragement. I'm sorry for you losses but what great news on the new pregnancy!! Congratulations on a "properly placed" bean and getting to see the heartbeat!
> 
> We decided for sure about Christmas but we are going to speak to the OB before hand to see if there is any procedure they can do, before we start TTC, to check on the condition of the right tube.
> 
> I did end up in the ER again today. Seems I've gotten an infection in one of my incisions. Thankfully it was not ascessed so they are treating it with antibiotics. I'm just so ready to get back home and see my doctor and not have to keep seeing these ER docs. We are leaving Saturday morning. It's a 10hr flight but I'm feeling pretty good so hopefully the post surgery pains will stay at a minimum during our trip home.
> 
> Hey hun sorry for your loss. I think Christmas sounds about the perfect time to start TTC again. They could always do an HSG to see if the dye travels through the tube and ensure that it is open. More than like though the doc that did the surgery checked on the other tube. If not the HSG would show if it was open. I've heard of a lot of people getting pregnant soon after the dye test also cause it helps open up the tube. Wishing you the best of journeys back home.
> Are you by chance a military family? I see that your home is GA but you live in Germany?Click to expand...

The OB did check the other tube and he said that it, and my uterus, looked fine. I guess I'm just so worried that something may sneak up on us just like this did. I had NO idea about what was going on with my left tube. :nope: And I am sure that I will be an obsessive mess with the next pregnancy up until I see my baby in the right place!

And yes ma'am, we are military! We are currently stationed in Germany. We've been home visiting, in Ga, for the past 6 weeks. It was supposed to be 4 weeks but the ectopic happened the day before we were supposed to fly out. I am very thankful though that it happened while we were at home with our families. The support and love from everyone was probably the best thing for me.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girl just got in now from shopping i am going Chinese for tea its only a mile down the road love this walking i have lost 5lb with all my walking haha dont no weather to take me clomid 2-6 or 3-7 what do you girls think x x x


----------



## emw13180

Hi ladies,

I'm new here and just wanted to say hello to you all. I'm a one tube girl myself. Just two weeks ago I had my HSG test that confirmed my left tubes are blocked. We've been TTC for over a year now and my OB/GYN has put me on Clomid. I start this next cycle. I should be getting my period next week (of course on my anniversary). 

I'm 31 and my husband is 40. I have a step daughter who is 10 in a couple of days. My husband just sent his "sample" yesterday, so I'm anxious to see his results. 

I'd love to hear your one tube, clomid, stories. Currently my health insurance does not cover Clomid, but thankfully the generic version is only $9. 

I have been doing the OPKs and have found that I cannot read the ones with the lines well. Does anyone have a favorite brand they like to use? One that will state YES, you are ovulating or NO, you aren't duh. 

Thanks for your suggestions and advice.
Erin


----------



## puppymom32

Love3Hope4 said:


> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love3Hope4 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I hope everyone is well. Kat thanks for the words of encouragement. I'm sorry for you losses but what great news on the new pregnancy!! Congratulations on a "properly placed" bean and getting to see the heartbeat!
> 
> We decided for sure about Christmas but we are going to speak to the OB before hand to see if there is any procedure they can do, before we start TTC, to check on the condition of the right tube.
> 
> I did end up in the ER again today. Seems I've gotten an infection in one of my incisions. Thankfully it was not ascessed so they are treating it with antibiotics. I'm just so ready to get back home and see my doctor and not have to keep seeing these ER docs. We are leaving Saturday morning. It's a 10hr flight but I'm feeling pretty good so hopefully the post surgery pains will stay at a minimum during our trip home.
> 
> Hey hun sorry for your loss. I think Christmas sounds about the perfect time to start TTC again. They could always do an HSG to see if the dye travels through the tube and ensure that it is open. More than like though the doc that did the surgery checked on the other tube. If not the HSG would show if it was open. I've heard of a lot of people getting pregnant soon after the dye test also cause it helps open up the tube. Wishing you the best of journeys back home.
> Are you by chance a military family? I see that your home is GA but you live in Germany?Click to expand...
> 
> The OB did check the other tube and he said that it, and my uterus, looked fine. I guess I'm just so worried that something may sneak up on us just like this did. I had NO idea about what was going on with my left tube. :nope: And I am sure that I will be an obsessive mess with the next pregnancy up until I see my baby in the right place!
> 
> And yes ma'am, we are military! We are currently stationed in Germany. We've been home visiting, in Ga, for the past 6 weeks. It was supposed to be 4 weeks but the ectopic happened the day before we were supposed to fly out. I am very thankful though that it happened while we were at home with our families. The support and love from everyone was probably the best thing for me.Click to expand...

Having an ectopic def changes your outlook on things that is for sure. Any time you feel a pain you will be scared to death the same thing is happening again. Having had 3 each time the pain felt pretty much the same. 

My DH and I were both in the Marines. We actually met in Okinawa Japan. Never got to go to Germany but heard it was nice there. Our last duty station was in Albany GA. We have been out for a while now but def loved being in the military. Glad you were home and had family there for support. :hugs:


----------



## KimmyB

Welcome Erin :flower:
I have no idea about clomid but some of the other girls on here have experience with it. The only thing I can advise on really is OPKs. I used a Clearblue Fertility Monitor and that was really good. Tells you exactly when you are fertile digitally so no more squinting at lines!
Good luck hun x


----------



## puppymom32

emw13180 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm new here and just wanted to say hello to you all. I'm a one tube girl myself. Just two weeks ago I had my HSG test that confirmed my left tubes are blocked. We've been TTC for over a year now and my OB/GYN has put me on Clomid. I start this next cycle. I should be getting my period next week (of course on my anniversary).
> 
> I'm 31 and my husband is 40. I have a step daughter who is 10 in a couple of days. My husband just sent his "sample" yesterday, so I'm anxious to see his results.
> 
> I'd love to hear your one tube, clomid, stories. Currently my health insurance does not cover Clomid, but thankfully the generic version is only $9.
> 
> I have been doing the OPKs and have found that I cannot read the ones with the lines well. Does anyone have a favorite brand they like to use? One that will state YES, you are ovulating or NO, you aren't duh.
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions and advice.
> Erin

Welcome Erin sorry for your news :hugs:Did the clomid myself be prepared to be a nut case the higher the dose you are on def an emotional rollercoaster. I liked the First response ones that had the smiley face although they cost more they def were easy to read. Best of Luck hun.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls dinner on the go well what a night we had my son came in from playing out had a bath then he ran down stairs to us and said his leg was swelled up and it was hard and hot but he got bit a couple of days ago so took him the out of hour surgery at 11pm hes got a infection in it well afm af is going woopp welcome new ones x x x


----------



## katstar

Caz 

I am so sorry af got you :( 

I have no idea on clomid. hope it goes better this month. :hugs: try some am :sex: :sperm: are faster and more adgile in a morning. ;) xx


----------



## caz & bob

i no i am going to hun were using preseed with softcups this month to so fx i wont be far behind you hun x x x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Hi ladies :wave:
Just wanted to poke in and see how everyone is! Welcome to the newbies :hugs:

Emw13180 - I personally loved Clearblue Digital OPKs .. they were easy and the smiley was fun to see, although a little pricey x

Caz - sorry af got you :friends: your time must be coming hun x

AFM - sick sick sick :sick: even through being on meds for nausea and vomiting of pregnancy, ms is hitting me in the middle of the night or in the morning.. today I was sick in the morning, but nausea has stuck around all day since! I'm really hoping when 1st tri is ending it takes ms along with it :dohh: I don't do well with making friends with the loo


----------



## 4magpies

I have got my next appointment. 14th of Sept, wondering if they are gonna refer me for IVF or give me clomid.

x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm af is going woopp think i will have some sex later i have ordered some opk and preseed for this month well i am just going to do the washing and ironing then chill magpie good luck with the app hun x x x


----------



## katstar

mommy2be20,

i am feeling sick all the time too. Not actually being sick though. Nearly come close today though. It does get better. :hugs:

Magpies,

Hope your appointment goes well and what ever option you get, i hope its the right one for you. What do you hope will happen? xx

As for me we told our parents last week after the scan. It went well. Except for my oh's dad and my dad :wacko: weird just the dads. We are 31 and 33 and you'd think we were 16 or something the way they reacted. My oh's dad said ' your not are you? your joking!! then went bright red like he was going to explode and then started talking about cycle boots. My dad said to me 'you ought to tell him to get something on it' :shock: this is my dad who had 4 kids under 5. 
It upset me a bit. We did not plan this but this little suprise baby is coming and its nothing to do with them. 
Thankfully everyone else was happy. My oh's older sister is really excited and so is my mum. :happydance: :flower:
My daughter rebecka wants another baby brother and my step daughter skye wants a baby sister. And she has already chosen isabella. (thats if its spelt like that - and i do not like it lol) 
And on sunday zak said mam mam!! :happydance: yipee he said mam mam first. Daddy is still ' aahhh ' :haha: 

xx


----------



## katstar

Couple of pics for you. 

A bump pic of zak. Better late than never. I am hoping i do not get this big. Look what he did to me. :wacko:




Then zak himself. This was at gradma's and grandads saturday while me and his daddy went away for the weekend.


----------



## jessica716

kat :hugs:

Awr gorgeous little zak....getting big now!!

4magpies - good luck for ur appointment..

caz - hope that does the trick for you...

AFM- OH is going working in holland for 2 weeks so just me and LO after tomorrow for a bit....at least i'll have a super clean house as he won't be here to make mess!! haha


----------



## caz & bob

aw kat hes grownin fast hun x x x


----------



## katstar

jess :haha:

they don'y half make a mess do they? mine does but he says not lol. 

Can't believe zak is nine months on thursday. Hes not only growing fast but time is flying. xx


----------



## KimmyB

I agree Kat, can't believe how fast time is going! Archie is 9 months today :shock: x


----------



## Smile4me

hi ladies, new to this thread... I found out I have a blocked tube and we have decided not to do IVF as I have four children from a marriage previous to my current husband.
My youngest is 8 and oldest is going to be 17 but my dh and I want a baby so bad.

I was curious if you ladies could tell me 
1) did you have your tube removed?
2) How long did it take you to get pg after you found out about your blocked tube?
3) Did you try Clomid?

thanks so much, I just want to know what the odds are going to be. We have been trying for about four years now actively 2 years with only one success that ended in miscarriage in July 2010 :(


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: verna these girls on her will help hun there all really nice good luck x x x


----------



## mamadonna

smile4me i had my tube removed as i had an ectopic

i am sure there is a procedure u can go through to un block ur tubes i think its an hsg:shrug:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls my opks and preseed come today wooppp just sat her waiting for my son finish in the bathroom so i can get ready hes so slow cleaned all the house think i will take dogs out for a run why the sun is out x x x


----------



## Tasha16

Hey everyone, i hope ur all ok. 

Sorry i havent been on here 4 ages weve had so much going on lol. I got my scan results and everything is ok with my ovaries so b4 they check 4 endometriosis (bcos my mum has it) they r tryin me on some tablets 4 ibs.

My dogs decided 2 have a fight a week n half ago n now we cant put them back together as 1 keeps going 4 the other, so he had his manhood chopped off yesturday 2 c if thats helps as 2 dogs in 1 house that cant go anywhere near each other is so hard.
It was my birthday on the 16th so me, oh n some friends went camping 4 the weekend it was so good x x

welcome 2 the newbies x


----------



## RufusGaskill

Hello 
someone told me to go to this website. Last summer i had a tubal and the docs gave me meds to kill the baby but i was able to keep my somewhat blocked tube. I had surgery for the same tube a yr before hand. I have one good working tube but it has been a yr and i have not concived since my loss. Has anyone had a tubal and finally had a succesful pregnancy. Thanks so much for reading.


----------



## RufusGaskill

I Hope that yal do not mind if i post here!


----------



## jessica716

rufusgaskill - 

hi, sorry for your loss :hugs: I had an ectopic last year and had my right tube removed, i got pregnant 6 weeks later and gave birth to my little boy 3 months ago...
Theres lots of lovely ladies here with success stories
fingers crossed for that :bfp: for you soon xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Smile4me said:


> hi ladies, new to this thread... I found out I have a blocked tube and we have decided not to do IVF as I have four children from a marriage previous to my current husband.
> My youngest is 8 and oldest is going to be 17 but my dh and I want a baby so bad.
> 
> I was curious if you ladies could tell me
> 1) did you have your tube removed?
> 2) How long did it take you to get pg after you found out about your blocked tube?
> 3) Did you try Clomid?
> 
> thanks so much, I just want to know what the odds are going to be. We have been trying for about four years now actively 2 years with only one success that ended in miscarriage in July 2010 :(

Hey hun had both of mine removed due to ectopics. If one is still open then you def have a shot. I think clomid would def give you better odds. As you can see from my pic we decided to adopt instead of going for IVF. Best of Luck hun.


----------



## puppymom32

RufusGaskill said:


> Hello
> someone told me to go to this website. Last summer i had a tubal and the docs gave me meds to kill the baby but i was able to keep my somewhat blocked tube. I had surgery for the same tube a yr before hand. I have one good working tube but it has been a yr and i have not concived since my loss. Has anyone had a tubal and finally had a succesful pregnancy. Thanks so much for reading.

 Welcome hun there are def lots of success stories on here. Best of Luck to you.


----------



## Mommy2be20

RufusGaskill said:


> Hello
> someone told me to go to this website. Last summer i had a tubal and the docs gave me meds to kill the baby but i was able to keep my somewhat blocked tube. I had surgery for the same tube a yr before hand. I have one good working tube but it has been a yr and i have not concived since my loss. Has anyone had a tubal and finally had a succesful pregnancy. Thanks so much for reading.

Welcome :wave: I had my tube removed due to my ectopic back in March of 2010... as you can see, I'm now pregnant and everything is going perfectly! It's more than possible to have a successful uterine pregnancy with one tube :hugs: x


----------



## katstar

RufusGaskill said:


> Hello
> someone told me to go to this website. Last summer i had a tubal and the docs gave me meds to kill the baby but i was able to keep my somewhat blocked tube. I had surgery for the same tube a yr before hand. I have one good working tube but it has been a yr and i have not concived since my loss. Has anyone had a tubal and finally had a succesful pregnancy. Thanks so much for reading.

Hi hun,

I had my tube removed april 09 and i am pregnant for the 3rd time since. The 1st i had to have the shot to kill the pregnancy as they knew it was failing but did not know where, then i had my lovely little boy 9 months ago and pregnant again. This beanie is in the right place. 
It will happen and you do have a shot. :) xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been getting o pain already hope i am o early woopp welcome newbies i had a ectopic 2003 i have had 6 losses still trying for a sticky bean x x x


----------



## Hpyns4life

Hey ladies! Welcome newbies :) Well, I did my first Lupron injection this morning for my mini IVF. It was icky and not fun at all, but if other women have made it through alive, then so can I :thumbup:


----------



## katstar

Hpyns4life said:


> Hey ladies! Welcome newbies :) Well, I did my first Lupron injection this morning for my mini IVF. It was icky and not fun at all, but if other women have made it through alive, then so can I :thumbup:

Good for you for being brave. I am sure it will get easier. I do hope this works for you :) 

Caz,

Great news on early o pain. Have you done a opk? And try some am :sex: :thumbup: 

xx

As for me my 1st midwife sign up was today. She came to see us. She is different to zaks midwife and i really liked her. But this one seems nice too. She said i am high risk and i will have to be followed by consultant due to retained placenta and loosing so much blood with zak. But i am ok with that. I know the purfect birth can't happen. After two rough ones, i have come to terms with this. :) xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well my opk is getting there think its a early o hers a pic sorry its a bit blurry cam is rubbish x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0247.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls opks are getting a bit darker i think i next couple of days weather her crap rain rain rain x x x


----------



## Hpyns4life

2nd injection went SO much better. I iced my belly for a few minutes before hand and then took some advice and stuck the needle in hard instead of gentle like I did before. I honestly didn't feel it! It was great! :happydance:

Caz, FX'd for this one!!!


----------



## caz & bob

hpy glad the injections are going smooth hun fx for this month x x x


----------



## jessica716

hpyns.... Glad the injections are getting a little more bearable for you!!

Caz.... Fingers and toes crossed for you this month!!

Hope all the other ladies are well :hugs:

AFM... Been doing some more wedding planning... eeek... 1 year and 2 days to go... :happydance:
OH is working away in Holland at the moment so me and LO have been busy making lots of mess..toys everrrryyyywhere!!! 
Booked my wedding photographer yesterday, wooooo...Got so much to sort out still!!


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hello fellow one tubers...

i know I havent been on for absolute ages but I just wanted to add another success story to this thread and let you know my twin boys arrived on 21st July 2011 - a little late to update but things have been hectic and I've also had an infection from my c section which has made things extra difficult.

I chose an elective c section in the end at 37 weeks exactly and Callum James and Finlay Aaron were born at 11.51am and 11.52am on thursday 21st July after an uncomplicated c section. Callum weighed 7lb 5oz and Finlay was 4lb 12oz - a bit of a shock as our scans had showed them around the same weights throughout the pregnancy and they predicted they'd be born each around 7.5lbs...

Obviously with finlay being a low birth weight, he was monitored very closely every couple of hours in the hospital for his blood sugars, but was feeding well and we were allowed to go home on the Saturday afternoon after 2 nights stay.

Both boys are now approaching their 6th week and I am amazed at how time flies. At 4 weeks old they had already put on the lbs... Callum was 9lb 4oz and Finlay 6lb 8oz and they will be weighed again just before 7 weeks at their 6 week check, but already I can feel they are alot heavier.

Being a twin mum is tough... like the days I'm home alone and both want feeding at the same time... but we are getting some help from our parents which helps us to get some sleep to recharge after the many nights we've been awake. I guess the early days will always be difficult, but I love my boys and wouldnt be without them.

All the pain and agony of the three previous losses, has now been taken away by my beautiful boys... When nothing seems to be working and all goes wrong keep going, you will get there in the end. A year and two months after my ectopic and losing my right tube my boys are here and I wouldnt change a thing!! 

Stay positive and believe in fate - everything happens for a reason xxxx

Here's a couple of snaps when they were 2 days old x
 



Attached Files:







Brothers.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 9









Callum Lucy.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 8









Finlay & Callum.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 8









Lucy Finlay.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Cupcake1979

katstar said:


> RufusGaskill said:
> 
> 
> Hello
> someone told me to go to this website. Last summer i had a tubal and the docs gave me meds to kill the baby but i was able to keep my somewhat blocked tube. I had surgery for the same tube a yr before hand. I have one good working tube but it has been a yr and i have not concived since my loss. Has anyone had a tubal and finally had a succesful pregnancy. Thanks so much for reading.
> 
> Hi hun,
> 
> I had my tube removed april 09 and i am pregnant for the 3rd time since. The 1st i had to have the shot to kill the pregnancy as they knew it was failing but did not know where, then i had my lovely little boy 9 months ago and pregnant again. This beanie is in the right place.
> It will happen and you do have a shot. :) xxClick to expand...

Wow well done Kat, didn't realise u were pregnant again - Congrats my lovely!!!! Do u know what you're having this time?


----------



## jessica716

Cupcake :hugs: hello stranger! I'm so pleased for you, they're gorgeous! Xxx


----------



## Hpyns4life

Cupcake: Look at those beautiful boys!!!


----------



## katstar

HI cupcake :hi: 

Your boys are so beautiful. :cloud9: I bet all the hard work is worth it. Glad you and the boys are both doing well. 

I am only 8 weeks so i do not know what i am having yet. I would like another boy so zak has a little brother to grow up with but i have a funny feeling its a girl. But my feelings have been crap with this sort of thing. I was sure becka was a boy till 20 weeks and i had no clue at all with zak. 

Hyps,

Great plan with the shots. Ice and stab!! :) hehe. Bet you do not dred them now. 

Jess,

wow a wedding to plan. Bet this year will fly so its good to get things booked. :) Don't worry about the mess. My house is the same. :wacko:

Caz,

i think it will be next couple of days. How is opk today?

I am fixed for you and hyps this month :babydust: xx


----------



## KimmyB

Cupcake, so glad you popped in to update! Congratulations! Your boys are beautiful :cloud9: Don't be a stranger (if you get any free time :haha:) x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm chill chill today gutted the house dinner on opks getting darker woopp couple more days cupcakes aw so lovely your boys long time no see glad you came back and showed us kat i will post my opk in a bit x x x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Hpyns - glad to hear you've found a method that's bearable! Good luck hun :thumbup: x

Caz - your OPK was getting dark, can't be much longer now.. fx this is gonna be your month! :spermy: x

Jess - have fun and enjoy planning your wedding :D x

Cupcake - your boys are absolutely gorgeous!! You must be SO proud :flower:

Kat - yay for being past 8 weeks now :) I noticed it starts going by faster after 8! How are you feeling? Are you dealing with ms at all?

AFM - feeling good the past few days, got out with friends the other day and was so nice. Been having some sharp pains in my cervix area, probably nothing but stretching though. I go meet my midwife tomorrow :) Been using my doppler daily and bubba's HB is at 166bpm, has to be the best sound of life :cloud9: Oh and pregnancy brain hit me tonight, I locked my keys in my truck!! :dohh: I cried like a crazy woman x


----------



## Olivia2

Hi all. Long time no see.

Just popping in to say Congratulations Cupcake on the birth of your beautiful boys :happydance: they are just gorgeous.

katstar congratulations on your new pregnancy.

And congrats to everyone else who is expecting or recently had bubs (I haven't read back through since I was last on here.

I'm keeping everything crossed for everyone else yet to get their sticky BFP. 

Nothing to report. My beautiful little girl will be 5months old tomorrow. How quick those months have gone for me.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well got really bad acid today weather crap again so chill chill chill it is for me my cousin got took in to hospital last night shes in labour she only 30 weeks so they are trying to stop it but they cant she said her cervix is closed dont no what is going to happen hope she doesn't have her yet x x x


----------



## jessica716

Caz... Hope your cousins LO hangs on a little longer!

AFM.... First day on my diet today...and been gym too.... i give it less than a week before i give in to chocolate!!


----------



## milosmum

Hello ladies - long time no chat! I manage to keep up to date via the email updates but have not been on to say hi for ages. I was going to day I have not had the time but thats a terrible excuse considering cupcake has her hands full and has still managed to update us all!

Cupcake - congratulations on your boys, they are just gorgeous. Amazing to think we had our ectopics just a couple of weeks apart and now you have two bouncing boys x

Kat - congratulations on your new pregnancy, wonderful news that bubs made it to the right place again can't wait to see some scan photos.

Kimmy, Olivia, Jessica - your little ones are getting so big now and I love the photos of them too x

Puppymom - hows your little man - not so little now I suspect?

As for everyone else congratulations on the BFPS since I last caught up with you all and good luck to those still trying (and doing injections Hypns you are very brave!) xxx

AFM - doing well at 33 weeks feeling a bit sore in the lower back and hips and getting a bit bored of seeing the inside of my bathroom - seem to spend half my life having a wee (sorry TMI!) Baby measuring a bit small at the moment, midwife has no idea which way up baby is and I had a low lying placenta at my 20 week scan which means that I have another scan at 34 weeks to check everything out and make sure we can continue with our plan to birth at the midwife led unit. Birthing classes start in a week which I suspect will make it all seem much more real! 

Love to all one tubers xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Cupcake- Congrats hun. Your little men are so georgeous. 

Olivia- where has the time gone 5 months already

milosmum- Wohoo yay for 33 weeks. Can believe it not much longer to go.

Hello and good luck to everyone else. AFM my little man is getting way to big. We are doing his pictures again next weekend for his 9 months I'll be sure and post. He got his first tooth and I think is getting another one. I just want him to stay little forever so I can squeeze and love on him.


----------



## katstar

Morning girlies,

Hi milosmum. wow 33 weeks. thats flying by. BUt yet again so is this pregnancy. :shock: i hope you get the birth you want. :hugs: do you know what your having? You may have said but i can not remember. 

Mummy2be20,

ms was shocking yesterday. Not actually been sick. just feel sick all the time. I was on the bus on the way to my mums and i needed fresh air and to get off :sick: but it was a bank holiday and a sunday service so i stayed green all the way or we would have had to wait a whole hour for the next bus. 

Amy,

Wow he is growing fast but still cuddly i bet. I bet he is loving his mummy loads. I love this stage. Zak cuddling me loads and saying arrr. 

Olivia,

Wow 5 months. The only little girl on our thread is 5 months old. :)

As for us we are looking for a 7 seater car. Its needed now but being short on cash, its prooving difficuilt. We only have a budget of £1600 so its gonna have to be oldish. 

We could do with getting it before we go away on the 12th september because the car we have eats fuel. 

xxx


----------



## Tasha16

I hope ur all well?

Congratulations cupcake ur boys are gorgeous
Milosmum i hope u get the birth u want x x


----------



## katstar

Hi tasha,

Hows you? You symptom spotting this cycle? xx


----------



## Tasha16

I'm not bad thanks kat how r u? No we have had a month of this month cos we have had loads going on. 1 thing i have noticed tho is my boobs are mega sore and have been since my last period n yesturday and the day b4 i have had pinky/brown cm which i dont get untill af. I did have a smear last week so i was wondering if it could b from (that sorry tmi) x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well opks a bit darker today woopp i will just keep having sex ever day ha they have maneged to slow my cousins labour down now hope she doesn't have her for another couple of weeks x x x


----------



## Tasha16

aww thats good 4 them hun. GL this month x x


----------



## Geegees

Hi ladies!! Newbie here! 
Think I just got a BFP in my first try since ectopic. Praying it's a sticky bean that sticks in the right place! 
Look forward to chatting with you all. :)


----------



## mamadonna

good luck geegee


----------



## jessica716

geegees :hugs: glad to see you came over!!

The ladies over here are a lovely bunch!!


----------



## caz & bob

geegee goodluck hun x x x


----------



## jessica716

Caz... How's the opks? Hope you been having lots of sex to catch that egg!
Glad they've managed to stop your cousins labour, is she staying in hosp or they let her go home?


----------



## puppymom32

Welcom geegee good luck let us know how things go.

Good Luck Caz!!!


----------



## Geegees

Thanks everyone. :) line a but lighter this morning, so not holding too much hope!


----------



## jessica716

Geegees - you're only veeerrrry early on though so bound to be a faint one! Fx it gets darker, you still using ic's or you tried a frer? Xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well just been round the field with the dogs cleaned all the yard just going have some lunch my cousin is out of hospital now she has to bed rest now because walking is staring the labour off but she reckons that she will start again in the next couple of days the hospital have told her any pain or ewt straight in because the labour will be fast well dont no when i am going to o opk are still the same x x x x


----------



## katstar

geegee,

Welcome. Please do not worry about hpt's getting lighter. You should not go by them to see if the pregnancy is progressing. We've all done it and it just causes so much worry. You are still very early on and to get a bfp this early is a good sign. ;)


Caz,

glad they managed to stop your cousins labour. Hope she can hang in there a little longer. 
Are you doing your opk's at the same time. Prob a daft question. 


As for me i felt bloody great yesterday. Was not tired and only felt sick a little. Then this morning 'BANG' i can not get rid of the nausea at all. Not even after eating :sick: blahh!!! and yuk!!!

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: hope your all well welcome newbies well i am still waiting to o want it to hurry up cant wait for school monday woopp weather is lovely today think we will go for a walk with the dogs aw kat hope the nausea's goes hun its terrible in it x x x


----------



## caz & bob

girls i am ovulating woopp really dark opk hers a pic x x x
 



Attached Files:







Untitled 8.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mamadonna

good luck caz,fingers crossed for you :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy2be20

Geegee - good luck!! Don't worry too much about lines not getting darker, I stressed over the same :dohh: a line truly is a line! xx

Kat - you're almost at 9 weeks!!! So sorry that you're sicky today, I get like that too.. a couple days I'll feel fantastic.. then bam! Next day I feel like death :hugs: I love my good days! x

Caz - good luck hun! Go catch that eggy :spermy: x


----------



## Hpyns4life

Good luck Caz!!
Sorry you've been hit with the nausea stick Kat, hope it goes away soon.
AFM: yucky ferocious headache all day and crazy bad side effects from IVF meds. It'll all be behind me in a month though!! I can't wait to take my test after all is said and done!! Sept. 30th can't come fast enough.


----------



## katstar

Caz,

Them opk's look great :thumbup: Come on eggy!! were all routing for you. :)

Mommy2be20,

have a good day today even though i could not eat my dinner. Thankfully its good and sunny. Me and zak are going for a walk before the girls come later and all hell breaks loose :haha: :cloud9:

Hpyns,

Sorry your not well. Wow 30th sept. Not long at all. :dust: xx


----------



## Tasha16

Hello everyone i hope u are all well?
Thank go its the weekend am so tired i can hardly keep my eyes open lol i also feel like the witch is on her way x x


----------



## caz & bob

in pain with this ovulation hope a nice big fat egg x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls not stopped all day just done a opk its darker than the control line hers a pic wooppp 1dpo tomorrow x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0272.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tasha16

Good luck caz. How is everybody? 
Afm the witch got me last night am getting fed up of seeing her ugly face! X


----------



## caz & bob

aw tasha so sorry hun are you taking prenatal try some fresh royal jelly its good for the eggs and your immune system it make them strong x x x


----------



## Hpyns4life

Sorry AF got you Tasha :( Here's to a healthy fresh start on a new cycle :thumbup:

I'm getting along alright. DH has been amazing dealing with me being a bit loopy. I'm off BCP and will be going to a lower dose of Lupron injections tomorrow. u/s on the 7th to see how many follicles I'm going to start off with.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Caz - fantastic line! Soo dark :happydance: 

Tasha - sorry witch got you hun :friends: fx'd for this cycle.. all of the frustration of month after month af's disappears when there's a bean on board! x

Hpyns - good luck with your scan! xx


----------



## katstar

wow caz. that opk is amazing. never seen one that dark. whoop whoop.

sorry af got you tash. xxx

read this ladies about my sister

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...et-worse-news-then-have-bump-buddy-whoop.html


----------



## mamadonna

aw wow thats amazing congrats to ur sister she must be in total shock,had she not missed any periods?


----------



## KimmyB

Wow that is amazing! Congrats to your sister, so glad all is ok :D 
Good luck Caz, that OPK is a blinder!
Sorry AF got you tash, good luck for this cycle :hugs:
Good luck for your scan hpyns x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i feel like i havent been on for ages well stupid internet sorted again now my son was back at school today hight school he really loved it he looks all grown up in his uniform well afm my opk are really strong and have been for 3 days hers a pic of them dont no whats going on x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0283.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## KimmyB

Hmm, that's strange Caz? Wonder what's going on in there!!


----------



## Hpyns4life

Kat what an amazing story!!! Glad that your sister came out with such great news, and now you're going to have so much fun being bumpies together!

Caz I hope that you catch that egg this time and that the dark opks mean you're extra fertile :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well chilling well done another opk and very dark again think i am going to get a hpt tomoz and test and see what happens never get more than 2 good dark ones and i have 4 x x x


----------



## Tasha16

Hey everyone, i'm really pleased everything has turned out good 4 ur sister kat.
Caz i take pregnacare but i have started taking soy and vitamin b n complex now x


----------



## katstar

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all well chilling well done another opk and very dark again think i am going to get a hpt tomoz and test and see what happens never get more than 2 good dark ones and i have 4 x x x

I was gonna suggest the same thing caz. Hows your cm? xx


----------



## KimmyB

Oooh let us know Caz! Exciting!x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Caz - good luck with the hpt!!! Wouldn't that be a shocker :dance: The darkest OPKs I ever got were after my pos hpt, I couldn't believe how dark my test line was!


----------



## kytti

.


----------



## KimmyB

Welcome Kytti, sorry for your loss :hugs:
There are lots of success stories on this thread so please don't lose hope. My first pregnancy was ectopic and I lost my left tube. 6 months later I was pregnant again, terrified and ecstatic all at the same time! They monitored my Hcg levels to check they were doubling correctly and I had an early scan at 6 weeks to check bean was in the right place. He was! He's now almost 10 months old :D Good luck hun x


----------



## katstar

kytti said:


> New here. Had my right tube removed Saturday night due to an ectopic. I'm scared to death and very sore still. I wanted so badly for my DD to have a sibling. Can someone please give me hope because I'm in a major depression. My doctor said my other tube looked good but I just feel like if it ever happens again it will be ectopic. Please help. I'm falling apart.

Hi kytti,

welcome here.

I remember your troubles in first tri. I am so sorry for your loss. :cry: :hugs:

I have also had my right tube removed and at the time i felt useless and felt it was stupid body's fault. I also wanted a sibling for my dd. She was 6 at the time. I had so much doubt too about conceiving again. The doctor also told me my left tube looked good but yes you still doubt it. 

This seems all a distant memory now. Even the depression i felt afterwards seems sereal. You will be fine hun. Some ectopics are not explained. Could even have been a hormone imbalance that can not be detected. I think mine was down to this. 

But now i have a lovely 9 month old and i am nearly 10 weeks pregnant again and they both made it to the right spot through my left tube. I only had my ectopic in april 09 so it can happen. Lots of ladies on here have been succesful and yes its scary but for now just heal and emotionally get over the shock. You will still start to feel positive soon, i promise. 

Take care hun. I am here along with everyone else to help you through this. xxx


----------



## katstar

Let us know you get on caz. My opk was very very dark when i was pregnant with zak. xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls going for my roots done today woopp well done another opk what do you girls think is it going lighter are is it the same looking at it my self just look a touch lighter hers a pic cant take a proper pic my cam is crap x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0287.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mamadonna

I have never known opks stay dark like that,i don't think its getting any lighter


----------



## kytti

.


----------



## KimmyB

Caz...:test:!!


----------



## katstar

it does not look any lighter to me caz. very strange hun. xx get your oh to pee on one to make sure they work lol. :haha: xx


----------



## caz & bob

haha think i will hun x x x


----------



## jessica716

Hey Ladies hope everyone is ok!!

Caz - wow!! Thats some dark opks!! Did OH test too? lol


----------



## kytti

.


----------



## Mommy2be20

kytti said:


> New here. Had my right tube removed Saturday night due to an ectopic. I'm scared to death and very sore still. I wanted so badly for my DD to have a sibling. Can someone please give me hope because I'm in a major depression. My doctor said my other tube looked good but I just feel like if it ever happens again it will be ectopic. Please help. I'm falling apart.

Sorry for your loss hun :friends: I too lost my right tube. Can't even explain the feelings and thoughts that poured into my head, a lot of blame and guilt towards myself, doctors, whoever. Throughout my journey of TTC, I was a complete and udder wreck to say the least.. so many "what if"s it's not even funny. AND after I lost my tube, I had pelvic inflammatory disease which left my one and only tube in god knows what condition... but here I am, almost at 12wks along, with a complete miracle growing like a weed in the right spot! TTC with one tube is terrifying, stressful and emotional, but it's SO worth it in the end :hugs: xxx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Caz - they don't look to be lightening up any to me either :dohh: I hope you get to the bottom of this! x

AFM- I have an early night tonight .. my NT scan is at 9am tomorrow :happydance: I am beyond excited and think this will feel all that more real when I see bubs looking more like a proper baby!! I best come home with pictures or they'll feel the wrath of a hormonal pregnant woman!! :haha: x


----------



## jessica716

Mommy2b... Hope you have a lovely san and get some nice piccies!!

Kytti - IMO they can never be sure about anything, I was told I only had 10% chance oc concieving yet 6 weeks after losing my right tube I was pregnant with my little boy.
Even if they say the outside of your remaining tube doesn't look great it could be perfect inside still! In regards to trying again its up to you and when you feel ready to do it, but personally I think I'd wait until after christmas, new year, fresh start and I'd hate to be worrying or working myself up over christmas, have a nice break and time for yourself and then start trying again. :hugs:
I hope whenever you try, you get that sticky bean hun xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm still getting darkish opks not a clue still not been the chemist yet for a hpt not had time probuly pick one up tomorrow when i go up that end x x x


----------



## katstar

mommy2be20 good luck with your scan today. Mine is on the 28th. i'm gonna ask for nub shots :haha:

kytti,

the doctors never know 100% about anything with ectopics as they are all different. 
I would advise to wait till after xmas hun. the shot you had will have lowered your folic acid levels and you need to build these up again before trying. It is worrying and scary but its worth it when you see that bean in the right spot. 


caz i think you should defo test. did your oh try a opk. lol xx


----------



## caz & bob

ho no i forgot just said to him now not to have a drink for 2 hours x x x


----------



## Tasha16

hey how r u all?

I hope u get 2 the bottom of this caz

mommy2be20 gl with ur scan and i hope u get some lovely pics 

ktti so sorry 4 ur loss were all here 4 u x x


----------



## kytti

.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Here he/she is!!!! :cloud9: I don't see a nub on any of the pictures I got :nope: but I think I seen it on the screen at scan.... think I might be on team :pink: ! What a wonderful experience though, a young girl was being trained, so I got to watch extra long after the test was already finished! NT came back at 1.3mm, pleased with that I think xx
 



Attached Files:







11w4d2.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## katstar

:haha: caz - has he done it. i bet he looked at you weird. 

Jessica (ooopppss can i call you that?) that scan picture is bloody great. A good one that. Oh i have heard of ppl being trained and them getting extra time. I hope i do too. I think its a girl. I think i see a nub that points down and the skull is soft and nicley rounded. :pink:


Kytti,

yes the worry of loosing your other tube is overwelming and sadly there are lovely ladies on here that it has happened to. :( But it also may not happen to you. He said your tube looked good so thats a positive sign. I hope you are recoving well. :hugs: xxx


----------



## caz & bob

no hun didnt have time i will get a pound hpt tomoz when i go the chemist x x x


----------



## emma33

hi just thought id say hello.. im new to this forum .. i found out i was expecting last friday sept 2nd.. i am currently 5 weeks 6 days. i had a ectopic 4 years ago 17th sept 2007 lost my right tube.. :( so im really nervous at the moment and hoping little one is in the right place.. im booked in for a scan on monday so keeping everything crossed for good news:thumbup:x


----------



## Mommy2be20

katstar said:


> Jessica (ooopppss can i call you that?) that scan picture is bloody great. A good one that. Oh i have heard of ppl being trained and them getting extra time. I hope i do too. I think its a girl. I think i see a nub that points down and the skull is soft and nicley rounded. :pink:

That's totally ok, hopefully the other Jessica and I don't get confused :haha: I hope you get a trainee too, I'm SO glad I did cause every second counts when you don't get many scans once ectopic is ruled out! I swore I would be :blue: because we didn't BD til pos OPK :shrug: I think this thread is due for another anyways! Maybe you'll be another :pink: too :winkwink: Not long til we start finding out!!! xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

emma33 said:


> hi just thought id say hello.. im new to this forum .. i found out i was expecting last friday sept 2nd.. i am currently 5 weeks 6 days. i had a ectopic 4 years ago 17th sept 2007 lost my right tube.. :( so im really nervous at the moment and hoping little one is in the right place.. im booked in for a scan on monday so keeping everything crossed for good news:thumbup:x

Welcome :wave: congratulations on your :bfp: and good luck all in one! :flower: Will be thinking of you for Monday and hoping for your sticky beany in the right place xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

And excuse my ignorance... I've noticed a majority of us have lost our right tubes! I wonder if there's any science behind this :wacko: Anyone else noticed and wondered this before?


----------



## mamadonna

I have noticed a lot of right tubes.however mine was left


----------



## jessica716

Mommy2be20 said:


> katstar said:
> 
> 
> Jessica (ooopppss can i call you that?) that scan picture is bloody great. A good one that. Oh i have heard of ppl being trained and them getting extra time. I hope i do too. I think its a girl. I think i see a nub that points down and the skull is soft and nicley rounded. :pink:
> 
> That's totally ok, hopefully the other Jessica and I don't get confused :haha: I hope you get a trainee too, I'm SO glad I did cause every second counts when you don't get many scans once ectopic is ruled out! I swore I would be :blue: because we didn't BD til pos OPK :shrug: I think this thread is due for another anyways! Maybe you'll be another :pink: too :winkwink: Not long til we start finding out!!! xxClick to expand...


I did get confused at first.... :dohh:

Then i realised i wasn't pregnant so must be someone else!! haha

The baby brain never left me!!


----------



## Hpyns4life

I'm a lefty loss as well. Though if a sperm were to have somehow managed to sneak up my right tube I believe it would have been that one to go anyway. I've half a mind to try to prevent getting PG when I OV on my right because my tube is most likely at least partially blocked. But hopefully I don't have to think about that for at least a year!! I started my Gonal-F injections today for IVF, so my little follicles should be off to the races :happydance: Just a week left till we fly out to the FC!! It's getting exciting! And I hope soon that I too will be another one tuber success story (albeit with a little extra help along the way :winkwink:).


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy friday woopp well done another opk and a hpt nothing on the hpt so dont no what to think hers a pic of them x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0288.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 1









Photo-0290.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Tasha16

Lovely scan pic mommy2be20, i may sound thick but what is a nub? X

Good luck 4 ur scan and welcome Emma. X

I am also a lefty loss x x


----------



## caz & bob

a gender scan tasha to see if its g/b hun x x x


----------



## Tasha16

oh rite, i didn't think they could c till 20wks x x


----------



## mamadonna

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls happy friday woopp well done another opk and a hpt nothing on the hpt so dont no what to think hers a pic of them x x x

i cant believe how dark these tests are staying,sorry but i have no idea why:shrug:


----------



## caz & bob

i no i dont my oh has done one and hes is white hes a pic of it only thing i have been taking this month is fresh royal jelly dont no if that interferes are what i dont think it does tho x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0292.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mommy2be20

Tasha16 said:


> Lovely scan pic mommy2be20, i may sound thick but what is a nub? X

Don't worry lol, I just learned of the "nub theory" the morning of my scan. Around this time when baby's gender is starting to show, their parts look identical, both look male :wacko: But there's a theory that the "angle of the dangle" gives away male or female! Not sure why it's called a "nub" exactly lol, but it refers to the genitals


----------



## katstar

Jessica not pregnant - baby brain never left :haha: that made me roll on the floor with laughter :) 

Pregnant Jessica - we both might have little girls. I do not mind as i have one of both anyway. I would zak to have a brother though as becka has skye. :)

emma - congrats and welcome. Have you had bloods taken? if so whats your hcg levels? Will be thinking of you monday so please let us know how you get on. 

Caz - now you have them lined up like that cd20 was getting lighter and then they started getting dark again. Both ovaries may pop an eggy out. But yes baffled by the opk's your doing. They are working cause your oh's gave the correct result. 

well as for me we found a 7 seat car whoop whoop. Will be using this on holiday on monday. Were off to great yarmouth for five days. Can't wait. we did the sun holiday deal. £9.50 each. bargain indeed. I may not be around next week due to my phone not being able to connect but i can browse. :) 

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i weighed 13 stone now with all the walking i am doing i have lost a stone wooppp now 12 woopp need to lose some more need get to 10 stone hope your weekend is going good kat enjoy your hols hun x x x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Kat - glad to hear you found a bigger car :) enjoy your holidays hun! x

Caz - way to go on the weight loss, good for you!! :hugs: x


----------



## nicky1119

Hello Everyone!!! I am new to the "one tubers" thread. who ever's great idea to start this thread...way to go!

yesterday I had my first HSG and it came back with my right side blocked. on my 3rd cycle of clomid this month, so I am hoping for at least some luck with the left side.

but I just wanted to pop in and say HI!!! :)


----------



## KimmyB

Welcome Nicky :flower:


----------



## jessica716

Hi nicky! :hugs: good luck for this cycle!


----------



## katstar

hi nicky. Welcome and good luck hun. :dust:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls dinner on the go beef todat yum yum i am starving weather her is dull x x x PLEASE KEEP THIS TRUCK MOVING AND SHOW OUR SUPPORT!!!
&#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9604; &#9612; &#9616; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9612;
&#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9604; &#9604; &#9608; &#9608; &#9612; &#9608; &#9617; &#9829; &#9617; 9/11 VICTIMS & THEIR FAMILIES &#9617;&#9617; &#9829;&#9617; &#9617;&#9616;
&#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9612; &#9616; &#9608; &#9608; &#9612; &#9608; &#9617; &#9829; &#9617; &#9617;&#9617; WE WILL NEVER FORGET &#9617;&#9617;&#9617; &#9617; &#9829;&#9617; &#9617;&#9616;
&#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9612; &#9608; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9612;
&#9600; (@) &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; (@)(@) &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; (@) &#9600; &#9624;
TO ALL WHO LOST LOVED ONES AND TO THE HERO'S


----------



## katstar

Please keep this truck moving and show our support!!!
&#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9604; &#9612; &#9616; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9612;
&#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9604; &#9604; &#9608; &#9608; &#9612; &#9608; &#9617; &#9617; 9/11 victims & their families &#9617;&#9617; &#9617; &#9617;&#9616;
&#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9612; &#9616; &#9608; &#9608; &#9612; &#9608; &#9617; &#9617; &#9617;&#9617; we will never forget &#9617;&#9617;&#9617; &#9617; &#9617; &#9617;&#9616;
&#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9612; &#9608; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9612;
&#9600; (@) &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; (@)(@) &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; (@) &#9600; &#9624;
to all who lost loved ones and to the hero's


----------



## TeiganMax

Please keep this truck moving and show our support!!!
&#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9604; &#9612; &#9616; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9612;
&#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9604; &#9604; &#9608; &#9608; &#9612; &#9608; &#9617; &#9617; 9/11 victims & their families &#9617;&#9617; &#9617; &#9617;&#9616;
&#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9612; &#9616; &#9608; &#9608; &#9612; &#9608; &#9617; &#9617; &#9617;&#9617; we will never forget &#9617;&#9617;&#9617; &#9617; &#9617; &#9617;&#9616;
&#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9612; &#9608; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9612;
&#9600; (@) &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; (@)(@) &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; (@) &#9600; &#9624;
to all who lost loved ones and to the hero's[/QUOTE]


XXxx


----------



## Mommy2be20

PLEASE KEEP THIS TRUCK MOVING AND SHOW OUR SUPPORT!!!
&#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9604; &#9612; &#9616; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9612;
&#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9604; &#9604; &#9608; &#9608; &#9612; &#9608; &#9617; &#9617; 9/11 VICTIMS & THEIR FAMILIES &#9617;&#9617; &#9617; &#9617;&#9616;
&#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9612; &#9616; &#9608; &#9608; &#9612; &#9608; &#9617; &#9617; &#9617;&#9617; WE WILL NEVER FORGET &#9617;&#9617;&#9617; &#9617; &#9617; &#9617;&#9616;
&#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9612; &#9608; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9612;
&#9600; (@) &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; (@)(@) &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; (@) &#9600; &#9624;
TO ALL WHO LOST LOVED ONES AND TO THE HERO'S

Great idea Caz!!! xx


----------



## mamadonna

PLEASE KEEP THIS TRUCK MOVING AND SHOW OUR SUPPORT!!!
&#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9604; &#9612; &#9616; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9612;
&#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9604; &#9604; &#9608; &#9608; &#9612; &#9608; &#9617; &#9617; 9/11 VICTIMS & THEIR FAMILIES &#9617;&#9617; &#9617; &#9617;&#9616;
&#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9612; &#9616; &#9608; &#9608; &#9612; &#9608; &#9617; &#9617; &#9617;&#9617; WE WILL NEVER FORGET &#9617;&#9617;&#9617; &#9617; &#9617; &#9617;&#9616;
&#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9612; &#9608; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9612;
&#9600; (@) &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; (@)(@) &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; (@) &#9600; &#9624;
TO ALL WHO LOST LOVED ONES AND TO THE HERO'S

sorry i'm a little late:blush:


----------



## Tasha16

I would keep the truck moving but i'm on my phone and i cant do it. X


----------



## Tasha16

Hello and welcome Nicky x

Hey how is everyone. Have a good holiday Kat x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well went back the gym today walked there done my work out and walked back really enjoyed it felt like i have never been away ha 7 dpo x x x


----------



## emma33

hey ladies...
my little one is in my womb!!! woohoo im so relieved which im sure you can imagine... :O) i thought i was 6 weeks 3 days they put me back to 5 weeks 6 days but saw a lovely heartbeat which i wasnt expecting at all so that just made me even more joyas!! they did say i have a cyst on my left ovary but it was nothing to worry about and that could of been the niggles ive been getting on that side. i just cant tell you how happy i am this eve... cant stop looking at my two lovely scan pics of our cashew nut as other half keeps calling him/her..lol :happydance: xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Great news Emma!! I also had a cyst on my ovary in early pregnancy (corpus luteum) It had gone by my 12 week scan x


----------



## caz & bob

aw brill news emma aww x x x


----------



## puppymom32

Welocome emma great news hun.

Welcome Nicky. 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Emma - congrats on your beany in the right place :hugs: x


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls, not been about in a while. 

Next FS tomorrow, also 4 months to the day of my ectopic.

See what they want to do next.

Hoping for IVF referral.

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been the gym again 2 days off now back friday woopp just took the dogs round the field that bloody wind nearly blew us off are feet haha 8dpo good luck with the app magpie x x x


----------



## susan33

New to BnB and am hoping you dont mind if I join this group. I am scheduled to have my R tube removed tomorrow (my first ever surgery) and doctor is going to check out L while she is there. I am scared but I am hoping we will have more concrete info on why my husband and I have not conceived yet. Almost full 12 months of trying & nothing :(

I am going to read all 445 pages of this post to keep my mind off of the surgery and hoping to see lots of good news as I read :)


----------



## SockriTease

I'm a one tuber. I'm late joining the thread, but I look forward to sharing this journey with you ladies.

Good luck, x :dust:


----------



## Hpyns4life

Hey ladies! u/s today showed 7 large follicles and 6 smaller ones :happydance: FS said it looks good but they want to watch me closely to make sure they don't get too big too fast because I have to fly out of state to get to the FC and that's not scheduled till the 16th!! So I have _another_ u/s early tomorrow to check _again_. It's not the end of the world, I'm just tired and grumpy and bloated and don't want to wake up early :( :dohh:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls weather crap winter is defo coming in today chill chill chill for me after i have done a load of washing 9dpo hyp fx hun woopp x x x


----------



## puppymom32

susan33 said:


> New to BnB and am hoping you dont mind if I join this group. I am scheduled to have my R tube removed tomorrow (my first ever surgery) and doctor is going to check out L while she is there. I am scared but I am hoping we will have more concrete info on why my husband and I have not conceived yet. Almost full 12 months of trying & nothing :(
> 
> I am going to read all 445 pages of this post to keep my mind off of the surgery and hoping to see lots of good news as I read :)

Welcome hun best of luck tomorrow/ well today now Hope the other tube looks good.


----------



## puppymom32

SockriTease said:


> I'm a one tuber. I'm late joining the thread, but I look forward to sharing this journey with you ladies.
> 
> Good luck, x :dust:

Welcome hun best of luck to you.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: welcome newbies take a seat x x x


----------



## Hpyns4life

Flying out the the FC tomorrow morning!!! I can't wait. About 8 large follicles yesterday so they're thinking trigger shot tomorrow and egg retrieval on the 18th!!! Wohoo!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mommy2be20

Welcome to the newbies :wave: x

Caz - how are you doing? When are you due to test?! :) x

Hpyns - good luck with your egg retrieval, sounds like you have some really ready to go!! x

AFM - almost 2nd tri.. wow! Not sure where the time has gone. Went to have my eyes checked today, I need glasses just since being pregnant :dohh: another joy of bringing my miracle into this world! All worth it x


----------



## mamadonna

got my letter to go see my surgeon,hopefully i wont have to wait to long b4 i can start ttc again soon:happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy friday woopp going chinese for tea tonight yum yum yum starving now think my son will be sleeping his nan and grandads give me and his dad a break 4life goodluck hun testing sunday morning girls i am 11dpo x x x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Mama - good luck at your appt with your surgeon hun! :)

Caz - good luck with testing!! Hope all those pos OPKs have lead you to your BFP! :dust:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: got me this morning on to my last clomid now fx this month i hope x x x


----------



## katstar

HI girls,

I am back and i have holiday blues :( i want to go back so bad. 

The holiday camp was lovely and we had a new caravan with central heating. Whoop whoop. We had a lovely trip on a day boat on the norfolk broads and i love this place. Its so peaceful.

Great news on the scan emma. :)

Welcome newbies :) :hi:

Good luck with the retreival hypns. what a weird cycle you just had but yes good luck this month. :) 

xx

Caz i am so sorry af got you. :(


----------



## Mommy2be20

Caz - so sorry af got you again hun :hugs: what a coward she is! x 

Kat - welcome back! Glad you had a good holiday :) and you're on to 11w now!! x


----------



## katstar

A little holiday snap. Becka and Zak on the boat in the broads. They were looking over the back at the birds, swans and ducks. :) :cloud9:


----------



## Mommy2be20

Kat - your kiddies are gorgeous!!!! :D


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well on to the last clomid if this month doesn't turn out then i will be doing egg sharing with ivf so it will be a lot cheaper for us we will get there tbh i think my body needs a good rest off clomid aw kat lovely pic hun cutes x x x


----------



## jessica716

Caz - fx for this month! But I agree, will do your body good to have a break from it!

Kat - awr, lovely pic! How's bump?

Hiya to all the newbies!

AFM - Conors 2nd waterbabies lesson today, OH is taking him in as AF decided to make an appearance yesterday and I'm not keen on the idea of wearing a swimming costume what with the baby belly and bloating from AF I look about 6 months pregnant! :dohh:


----------



## SockriTease

I have a question for you ladies. I'm getting the HSG test done soon and I've heard its pretty painful. Have any of you one tubers had it and can ease my nervousness about it? I'm thinking that since I only have one ovary it might be more painful.


----------



## caz & bob

sockri no hun its not you may get like af cramps after nothing to worry over hun x x x


----------



## SockriTease

Oh good. That'll be interesting too because I don't get :af: cramps :shrug: I'm excited to get it though and I hope my right tube is good to go. I had my left one removed in 2009 due to a large cyst.


----------



## Mommy2be20

SockriTease said:


> I have a question for you ladies. I'm getting the HSG test done soon and I've heard its pretty painful. Have any of you one tubers had it and can ease my nervousness about it? I'm thinking that since I only have one ovary it might be more painful.

Never did have to have the test done, so can't share my experience.. but I wanted to wish you luck with it :hugs: I did read up on it, I was interested in having it done, like Caz said, I read that cramps are normal, but shouldn't be painful! Hope you get good news :flower: x


----------



## SockriTease

Mommy2be20 said:


> SockriTease said:
> 
> 
> I have a question for you ladies. I'm getting the HSG test done soon and I've heard its pretty painful. Have any of you one tubers had it and can ease my nervousness about it? I'm thinking that since I only have one ovary it might be more painful.
> 
> Never did have to have the test done, so can't share my experience.. but I wanted to wish you luck with it :hugs: I did read up on it, I was interested in having it done, like Caz said, I read that cramps are normal, but shouldn't be painful! Hope you get good news :flower: xClick to expand...

Thanks hun! I'm dreading it and I could get out of it possibly depending on what my '09 operative report says. But I want it done to clean out that area anyways. So I'm excited. I'll keep you ladies posted.


----------



## jessica716

Sockri - Hope it goes well huni and you have a lovely clear tube :hugs:


----------



## SockriTease

jessica716 said:


> Sockri - Hope it goes well huni and you have a lovely clear tube :hugs:

Thanks hun! :hug:


----------



## Tasha16

Hello ladies i hope ur all well. 
Caz sorry af got u x

Glad u had a good holiday Kat, ur kids are lovely x

Mama good luck for u appointment x

welcome 2 the newbies x

Emma am really pleased for u x
Sockri good luck with ur hsg x

Afm i'm now in the tww on 5dpo xx


----------



## katstar

HI everyone. 

Me and bump are doing great. I think!! In that bit where you don't feel pregnant and its miles away to another scan. Well 28th sept is not miles away but feels it. 

Caz i agree on the ivf thing. I was gonna do this if i had never got pregnant, plus you get to help someone else. xxx


----------



## flickanne

hi ya...its been awhile...im sorry about that ive not been too good lately...coping with loss and then suprisingly I found out I was pregnant a couple of weeks ago. After having a test and a HCG test (1700) we went for an early scan. There was a sac found to be in the uterus (thank god as I had that ectopic 2 months ago) but the original 6 weeks dating turned to 4 weeks (as of today 4 weeks 5 days). So they took another HCG test which has now dropped to 1600... I was then told to expect the worst...prepare for a miscarriage and not to get my hopes up...I am due to go back for a 3rd HCG test tomorrow and I am terrified...Has anyone gone through a similar thing and come put of it with a perfectly healthy baby? Is HCG levels reliable and how on earth can nurses say things like that and expect me not to be worried completely out of my head! Im sorry about all the questions but my husband and i are so immensely stressed right now...


----------



## jessica716

flickanne :hugs: I hope everything turns out to be ok when you go back tomorrow xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: tired today not stopped been to the gym come home and striped the living room walls got a bit do tomorrow af is going woopp sex starts tomorrow haha the clomid is making my feel ruff and have bad headaches x x x


----------



## mamadonna

flickanne i am so sorry hun,i wish you all the best for you tomorrow,i will be keeping everything crossed,but as far as i know hun ur hcg has to double every 48 hrs:hugs:


----------



## Hpyns4life

Hey ladies :hi: I flew out to the FC on the 16th for my IVF cycle and they said I had 7 follicles and they were ready! So I got a trigger shot that matured the eggs and had the egg retrieval on the 18th. They got 5 eggs and fertilized them using ICSI, which means they hand pick the best healthiest sperm and put them in each egg. Today we learned we have 4 healthy embryos :happydance:. They'll continue to grow tomorrow and then they'll transfer them into me on the 21st!! I can't believe this is actually happening!!! The Dr.s were guessing my age at 30, and when I said I was only 26 they were surprised. But since I now know that my remaining tube is completely blocked and also a hdydrosalpinx :( there's no reason to wait. I can't get PG naturally, so IVF is my only choice and we're ready so we're going for it!!


----------



## katstar

Hpyns

Congrats on the good embryos. Thats a good number. How many are you having put back in? Oh i do hope this works the first time for you. :) Hope your not feeling to bad after the retrieval. 

Flickanne, 

Hi hun. I am so sorry your going thorugh this and i am sorry i can not comment on hcg going down as its never happened to me before. I do hope everything is ok for you though and the beanie is just getting settled in there. :dust:

xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well finished striping the walls in the living room chinese for tea starving cant wait hyp good luck hun not long now till tww for you hun 4 embryos woopp x x x


----------



## katstar

Caz we had chinese for tea last night. I had a whole meal for one to my self :blush: rice. two dishes and prawn crackers and it was yum. Nearly ate the whole lot. Want it again today!!! :blush: Never had cravings before :dohh:


----------



## Mommy2be20

katstar said:


> Caz we had chinese for tea last night. I had a whole meal for one to my self :blush: rice. two dishes and prawn crackers and it was yum. Nearly ate the whole lot. Want it again today!!! :blush: Never had cravings before :dohh:

Hehe I was craving chinese on Sunday :haha: was so so good, ate way too much as well! x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Hpyns- exciting news!!!! Good luck with your transfer :hugs: praying for you hun!!! x


----------



## flickanne

Thanks for the advice and support...We have unfortunately had bad news again... my left and only fallopian tube is swollen and the sac appears to be a pseudo pregnancy...they are monitoring me every 48hrs and i have to go back next tuesday but it would appear that a miscarriage is happening as we speak which sucks and is terribly sad...they are hoping that if it is another ectopic that hopefully it will resolve itself without surgery...fingers crossed x


----------



## mamadonna

Hpyns4life said:


> Hey ladies :hi: I flew out to the FC on the 16th for my IVF cycle and they said I had 7 follicles and they were ready! So I got a trigger shot that matured the eggs and had the egg retrieval on the 18th. They got 5 eggs and fertilized them using ICSI, which means they hand pick the best healthiest sperm and put them in each egg. Today we learned we have 4 healthy embryos :happydance:. They'll continue to grow tomorrow and then they'll transfer them into me on the 21st!! I can't believe this is actually happening!!! The Dr.s were guessing my age at 30, and when I said I was only 26 they were surprised. But since I now know that my remaining tube is completely blocked and also a hdydrosalpinx :( there's no reason to wait. I can't get PG naturally, so IVF is my only choice and we're ready so we're going for it!!

good luck hun,keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## mamadonna

flickanne said:


> Thanks for the advice and support...We have unfortunately had bad news again... my left and only fallopian tube is swollen and the sac appears to be a pseudo pregnancy...they are monitoring me every 48hrs and i have to go back next tuesday but it would appear that a miscarriage is happening as we speak which sucks and is terribly sad...they are hoping that if it is another ectopic that hopefully it will resolve itself without surgery...fingers crossed x

so sorry you are going through this hun,i really hope you dont need surgery again :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

flickanne said:


> Thanks for the advice and support...We have unfortunately had bad news again... my left and only fallopian tube is swollen and the sac appears to be a pseudo pregnancy...they are monitoring me every 48hrs and i have to go back next tuesday but it would appear that a miscarriage is happening as we speak which sucks and is terribly sad...they are hoping that if it is another ectopic that hopefully it will resolve itself without surgery...fingers crossed x

So sorry hun. I lost my last tube last year. Praying everything resolves itself. I would say though if you have any pain to go the dr right away. They may still be able to save your tube. They werent for me but I have heard that they still can. I'm here if you need to talk. :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

So sorry flickanne. I can't imagine how you feel right now.

Hpyns4life I've heard you shouldn't have IVF with hydros as it affects implantation...?

I'm still not pregnant, I am still getting told to lose more weight and I've lost so much already.

They are now saying my remaining tube is patent and they think I will be pregnant by December when I go for my next appointment, they are sending me for ANOTHER US scan as they also think I have PCOS. I am terrified of another ectopic.

Hope all the preggy ladies are good.

x


----------



## Mommy2be20

flickanne said:


> Thanks for the advice and support...We have unfortunately had bad news again... my left and only fallopian tube is swollen and the sac appears to be a pseudo pregnancy...they are monitoring me every 48hrs and i have to go back next tuesday but it would appear that a miscarriage is happening as we speak which sucks and is terribly sad...they are hoping that if it is another ectopic that hopefully it will resolve itself without surgery...fingers crossed x

So so sorry to hear this hun :hugs: I really hope you don't need surgery again! Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls sorry not been on much decorating speak to you all soon x x x


----------



## Hpyns4life

Thank you for all your well wishes!! :hugs: We had 2 8-celled blastocysts transferred yesterday and the FS said they looked wonderful and very healthy. 8-cells on the 3rd day is apparently really good :thumbup: Lots of taking it easy the next week and I have my blood test on Oct. 3rd. Can't wait!!

4magpies: Yeah there's about 10% less chance of a successful implantation when you have a hydro. We decided to go ahead and risk it this time and if it doesn't take then we have 2 frosties to try next time. No matter what happens in the future, I will eventually have the hydro tube removed :(


----------



## katstar

Glad transfer went ok hun. Hope your taking it easy and not trying to symptom spot too soon ;) xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Hpyns - I hope they're sticky hun!! :) how exciting, roll on Oct 3!! xx

Kat - you're 12 weeks already .. where's the time going?! When do you consider yourself in 2nd tri? I went with 13 weeks, but just moving over on the forum today.. I think I'm in denial still :dohh: Hope you're doing well.. are you due for a scan soon?? xx


----------



## katstar

Mommy2be20 said:


> Hpyns - I hope they're sticky hun!! :) how exciting, roll on Oct 3!! xx
> 
> Kat - you're 12 weeks already .. where's the time going?! When do you consider yourself in 2nd tri? I went with 13 weeks, but just moving over on the forum today.. I think I'm in denial still :dohh: Hope you're doing well.. are you due for a scan soon?? xx

Hi hun,

I consider it from week 13 onwards. I am actually 13 weeks on wednesday by my lmp but i am going by conception with my ticker. I have my scan on wednesday and i will go by their dates for my ticker. ;)

Still don't feel pregnant. Unless you call falling asleep at 9pm a pregnancy thing. Its so not like me. 

Have you started showing yet? xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

katstar said:


> Hi hun,
> 
> I consider it from week 13 onwards. I am actually 13 weeks on wednesday by my lmp but i am going by conception with my ticker. I have my scan on wednesday and i will go by their dates for my ticker. ;)
> 
> Still don't feel pregnant. Unless you call falling asleep at 9pm a pregnancy thing. Its so not like me.
> 
> Have you started showing yet? xx

YAY for almost 13!! And even bigger YAY for a scan on Wednesday :D :D I hope you'll get a nice surprise and get bumped ahead! And I think the falling asleep at 9pm is a pregnancy thing :haha: 9pm is about when the constant yawning starts for me and I sleep 10 or so hours :dohh:
I'm starting to show!! :happydance: So exciting! Still carrying lots of bloat, but there's a nice little bulge down low. Are you showing?? xx


----------



## mamadonna

Wohoo for bumps,have you taken any bump pics yet?


----------



## Mommy2be20

mamadonna said:


> Wohoo for bumps,have you taken any bump pics yet?

I never even thought to post mine in here :dohh: Here's my progression from 4wks (pre-pregnancy basically) to a couple days ago!
 



Attached Files:







4n14.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## katstar

Lovely bump. :) i don't seem to have one. just my flab from zak :blush: i don't think i can feel my womb yet either :( xx


----------



## Tasha16

Hey everyone how ru all? Lovely bump pic. Fx for u hypns and i'm so sorry flick, were here for you xx


----------



## mamadonna

bump coming along nicely:thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls still not finished decorating yet cant wait till its all done well my cousin who i was telling you all about when in to labour a couple of weeks a go and they had to stop it well she went back in friday night her waters have gone there keep in her in till shes 37 weeks she only 34 weeks and shes had a scan today and there is no water what so ever round the bby but they wont start her off feel sorry for her she going to have a dry birth never head that before has any of you girls i will keep you all in formed when i can x x x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Oh my.. sorry to hear your cousin is having troubles still! Never ever heard of them keeping baby in once waters broke :wacko: I hope this doesn't cause any complications for her or baby.. definitely keep up posted :hugs: will be thinking of her! x


----------



## Tasha16

oh god i haven't heard of them doing that either, i would imagine that will be very painful for her, bless her. How are you all today? What a lovely day xx


----------



## katstar

i have never heard of that either. most time i've known with waters is 48 hours as there is a risk of infection. I had my waters broke having zak. they all went has his head was not down. i could feel every lump, bump and hiccup even more. the birth wasn't any different. its painful with or without waters. hope she and baby are safe and shes in the best place. xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls my cousin got started off at 11.30 am today they put the gel in that was last time i spoke to her so i hope she would of had her now they are calling her mya let you no more tomorrow x x x


----------



## Tasha16

I hope everything is ok with them xx


----------



## SockriTease

My HSG is scheduled for next week on Monday. I really hope they find that my tube is good to go. Keep me in your thoughts ladies. :dust:


----------



## Tasha16

Good luck huni xx


----------



## sweetlissa

Hi ladies. I don't post much here but I lurk. I am praying this is a sticky bean in the right place. I hope you all can see the line https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h454/sweetlissa1980/test9-289DPO.jpg


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hi ladies, I haven't posted in here yet but have popped in a few times.

I'm a one and a half tuber so to speak. I have a blocked Left Tube and slow patency in my right.

Our first child was conceived by ICSI, only by me demanding from the Dr that I didn't want to wait to see if it happened naturally.

Now we would like a 2nd child and I'm wondering if any of you girls have a similar circumstance (Tube) wise as me and has been successful, or if there is anything you could recommend alternative medicine wise to assist us along our way - I've been thinking about reflexology?! I don't feel ready again to us a/c.


----------



## katstar

Hi ladies,

Hello there shocktrease - good luck on your hcg. :flower:

Hi sweetlisa :happydance:i can see your line. Wow. Congrats hun. Are you having bloods done etc. Let us all know how you get on. 

Hi jam ontoast,

Welcome :hi:

I can not comment on your situation but i would go with the doc and try natural. Maybe having a baby previously may have set your body up for any more. How long you been trying? 


As for me ladies i had my 13 week scan today and it went great. I was infact lucky enough to get a trainee in :happydance: whoop whoop. So the scan went on as normal and then the trainee had a go so we got to see our tinker quite a bit. It would not keep still for the downs screening though. They have put me at 13+2 so my due date is 2nd april. 

Heres my pic. 

Nub guesses? lol


----------



## Mommy2be20

Caz - I hope everything goes smoothly for your cousin and baby :flower: and Mya is such a lovely name!! x

Tasha - are you testing soon hun? Or waiting to see if af shows? Good luck :hugs: x

Sockri - good luck with your hsg, I hope you get nothing but good news. Will definitely be thinking of you :friends: x

Sweet - I'm pretty sure I see that second line!! Fx'd this is your sticky bean in the right place.. keep us posted hun :D x

Jam - I can't personally offer any advice, but hopefully someone else can! But I wanted to wish you luck with whatever you decide to do to get your bean in the right place :hugs: x

AFM - long post, so sorry :dohh: I was in to my MW on Monday and it went fab :) My uterus is only an inch below my belly button now, but baby is still down lower! So exciting! And I think I might've felt movement when falling asleep last night, but can't trust it as I was SO dopey :nope: Also everyone is starting to guess the gender around me, that's really fun.. but I'm still stuck on :pink: and most are saying :blue: Ring on a necklace test gave me :pink: clear as day! My 20 week scan will be first week of November, can't wait :D xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Kat - you must've posted as I was typing mine out :haha: I can't believe you ended up with a trainee too!! That's great :) Guess that's what happens when school is starting back up! I'm so silly when it comes to nubs.. I don't want to confuse a leg for a nub lol! But something's telling me :blue: , beautiful pic anyways and great shot of the brain. Wow! xxx

Edit: just realized we're due SO close :happydance: I'm due March 25th, going from LMP, althought baby keeps measuring a day ahead and MW still doesn't wanna change :shrug: Still close, yay!


----------



## mamadonna

Im guessing girl


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls my cousin has had her today bye c section mya was 4lb8half cant wait see her kat i think :pink: hun x x x


----------



## mamadonna

I hope both mam and baby are doin good,that's not a bad weight 4 how early she was,congratulations 2 ur sister


----------



## katstar

Pregnant jessica,

Yes we are close. I was close to kimmy last time so its nice having a fellow one tuber to go through this with. My next scan is in november too. I will be 20 weeks on 14th november (freeky!!! that was zak's due date) :hugs:


Caz,

Thats great news on your cousin. Its a lovely name. :) Hope they are both doing well. 


So mixed opinions on sex. Well we do need some :pink: on this thread. It will be nice to find out the sex. I am not bothered as i have one of each but my other half so wants a boy. We will see in 7 weeks. xx


----------



## jessica716

Kat - love the fact you wrote pregnant jessica....haha

I hope one of you ladies has baby on 15th March as thats my birthday!! :happydance:

AFM.... nothin much new... LO sits up on his own for a few seconds now, hes been doing really well at his waterbabies classes and going underwater lots! He loves it!!
Wedding planning has slowed down as not a great deal to sort out and got LO hristening coming up...

Hope the rest of you ladies are well xx


----------



## jam-on-toast

Thank you ladies for your help, I appreciate it.

Our DD is 3.5yrs now and last year we tried natural for around 4mths - I know, not long enough really then we decided to stop. But we've talked again about it and we're willing to really try this time from start of next cycle (2wks time) for 6mths before trying TX again.x.x.

Congrats on all the pregnancies Happy and HEalthy 9mths.

Good Luck to all who are trying!!!!


----------



## Rainbowsprite

Hello I'm also new to chat here aswell. We have been trying since January with no success, now after my next period I will try charting. Not sure about that as never done it before but I have bought a book and basal thermometer.

Wishing everyone lots of love and hugs.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:decorating finally done hers some pic of my walls and my new flooring and a pic of mya she cute x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0004.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 1









Photo-0005.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 1









Photo-0006.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 1









Photo-0007.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mommy2be20

jam-on-toast said:


> Thank you ladies for your help, I appreciate it.
> 
> Our DD is 3.5yrs now and last year we tried natural for around 4mths - I know, not long enough really then we decided to stop. But we've talked again about it and we're willing to really try this time from start of next cycle (2wks time) for 6mths before trying TX again.x.x.
> 
> Congrats on all the pregnancies Happy and HEalthy 9mths.
> 
> Good Luck to all who are trying!!!!

And good luck to you on your journey hun :hugs: Really hope you can get your sticky bean in the right place naturally! xx
:dust:


----------



## Mommy2be20

Rainbow - good luck with the charting! I found it complicated in the beginning and hard to remember to make it first priority when waking (I'm always SO groggy!) But after awhile it just becomes second nature :) It's a really helpful tool in my opinion! :dust: x

Caz - your house looks so cozy :) I love the floors too! And baby Mya is just beautiful!! :cloud9: Your cousin must be in her glory right now! Are you doing OPK's this month?? Must be close to that time again x


----------



## caz & bob

yes hun not done one yet probuly be tomorrow now hun yes Defoe not far off feel the pain x x x


----------



## Mommy2be20

caz & bob said:


> yes hun not done one yet probuly be tomorrow now hun yes Defoe not far off feel the pain x x x

Woohoo.. maybe this is finally it! :D You deserve it after all of your patience, I admire you for that! x


----------



## puppymom32

Caz decorating looks great u wanna come to the US and do my house. 

Good luck to all those TTC.


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: happy friday staying in waiting for the carpet man for my stairs i have picked black my hall is white lime black so think it will go nice all my house nearly done now for Christmas nice and cosy we will be well think i am going to o soon bad pains i have had for 3 days now going to do a opk in a bit x x x


----------



## Tasha16

Hello ladies i hope ur all well. Kat i'm saying a boy. Mommy2be the stupid witch showed her face last night, i tell you am so sick of her lol.xx


----------



## Tasha16

A big congrats to ur cousin Caz Mya is beautiful. Ur decorating looks lovely too xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Tasha16 said:


> Hello ladies i hope ur all well. Kat i'm saying a boy. Mommy2be the stupid witch showed her face last night, i tell you am so sick of her lol.xx

Damn that rotten b%$#@ :growlmad: sorry hun, your BFP must be coming! 
:dust:


----------



## katstar

morning girls. 

What a lovely day. 1st of october and 26 degree's. very unreal but lovely. Girls have got pool out and were going to the seaside tomorrow. :)

Welcome rainbow. Yuo will get temping. Its easy. It will help you understand your cycle too. :dust:

caz you room looks lovely and i do love that floor. lush. 

tash i so sosry she got you again. :( she ought to go pick on some other people. 

xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Kat - I'll take your weather!! We have a chance of flurries tonight and tomorrow morning :cry: Guess that's Canada for you! 

Hard to believe we're into October already :wacko: Just about time to start going Halloween shopping (for some reason I'm such a kid when it comes to Halloween :haha: ) I love dressing up and handing out candy, seeing all the costumes the kiddies wear. And this should be my last year handing out candy :D :D Next year I can take my own little one out! 
And I think I felt my first movement last night.. quick little poke, just a few times and very light.. but quite sure that was baby dancing around :cloud9: 15wks today.. woot!
Hope everyone's doing good :hugs: x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls got a nice + opk today see what tomorrows is like woopp baby mya is doing good they have took her off antibiotics and put her in a cot she will soon be home new born clothes are to big on her that how tiny she is she guzzling bottles down to x x x


----------



## Hpyns4life

Hey ladies, haven't been on this thread in awhile. I've been a bit crazy with the tww of my IVF cycle. This is absolute madness :wacko: TWW's are hard enough without knowing they're worth $10,000!!! So, you'll be happy to hear that I've kept you all away from the crazies that have consumed me this last week. I have my scheduled Beta on the 3rd, so not much more waiting. I've taken 2 hpts and both were bfn :( Tomorrow or maybe the morning of the 3rd I'll take my last hpt (for a really long time) because it'll be a waste not to. This is our one and only shot at IVF and there's no way I can get PG naturally. It's probably been the hardest emotional thing I've ever gone through :cry: Only 2 more days....


----------



## Mommy2be20

Caz - get to BDing!!!! Catch those little :spermy: Great news on Mya too, glad she's doing so well! x

Hpyns - really hope this crazy tww is gonna pay off for you :flower: I can only imagine the weight of so much money, on top of just wanting it so bad! Ugh, definitely thinking of you hun! :dust: x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: all well dinner on the go jelly and ice-cream for after yum yum her is a pic of my opk s x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0011.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jessica716

hpyns :hugs: hope that your next hpt is a :bfp: keeping fingers,toes,legs and eyes crossed for u huni!! xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Hpyns4life said:


> Hey ladies, haven't been on this thread in awhile. I've been a bit crazy with the tww of my IVF cycle. This is absolute madness :wacko: TWW's are hard enough without knowing they're worth $10,000!!! So, you'll be happy to hear that I've kept you all away from the crazies that have consumed me this last week. I have my scheduled Beta on the 3rd, so not much more waiting. I've taken 2 hpts and both were bfn :( Tomorrow or maybe the morning of the 3rd I'll take my last hpt (for a really long time) because it'll be a waste not to. This is our one and only shot at IVF and there's no way I can get PG naturally. It's probably been the hardest emotional thing I've ever gone through :cry: Only 2 more days....

Good Luck hun thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Jamitha

Puppymom thinking of you! Good Luck!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Caz - CD15 is super DARK! :happydance: you make me wanna POAS again :rofl: xx


----------



## jessica716

Amy - gosh, xavier is getting big now! How are you both? Xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym done another opk they look a bit lighter now so 2ww it is for me wooopppp x x x


----------



## katstar

Hi everyone,

Just enjoying the last day of sunshine. the girls had the pool out saturday and we did take a trip to the seaside yesterday and it was lovely. :) 

Zak is not well. we think he has the measles :( he started wednesday with a fever and then he got the rash saturday. Going to the docs shortly but i think the rash maybe fading. the docs going to think i am a right nut. He has been right off his food, fever, runny nose and cough. 

Hypns - thinking of you today. So much weight on your mind and i bet your a bag of nerves. :hugs: hope its good news. 

Caz - cd 15 looks as though that was the + day. :) another tww but i bet your busy thinking of that lovely baby coming home. Have you been to see her yet.

xx


----------



## flickanne

Thanks for all the support and kind words girls...its been 2 weeks i have definitely miscarried and am off to the hospital tomorrow again for another lot of bloods and another scan...my left and only tube is still swollen and ive been bleeding for 2 weeks (is this normal?) so im still worried and obviously still quite sad as is my hubby...I am finding it very hard to deal with 2 losses in such a short time...wish i could spend more time talking to you all but i am barely able to get through the day now :( Hope you are all well and happy and hopefully i will be again soon x
Will try and come online more often you are all such a lovely group :)


----------



## Mommy2be20

Kat - hope Zak gets better :hugs: poor thing! If it's not measles then surely he's sick with something! And to your other post which I forgot to reply to in 2nd tri ... keep following me!! :haha: x

Hypns - definitely thinking of you today!!!! :D Hope you come to update with great news! x

Caz - hope your tww flies by and no :witch: this time, she's not welcome anymore!!! x

AFM - starting to feel more pokes!! :happydance: Felt a couple quick ones an hour ago! Feeling so blessed that I'm feeling them so early for my first, but I thank all of those months of ttc for making me so in tune with my bod :) x


----------



## Mommy2be20

flickanne said:


> Thanks for all the support and kind words girls...its been 2 weeks i have definitely miscarried and am off to the hospital tomorrow again for another lot of bloods and another scan...my left and only tube is still swollen and ive been bleeding for 2 weeks (is this normal?) so im still worried and obviously still quite sad as is my hubby...I am finding it very hard to deal with 2 losses in such a short time...wish i could spend more time talking to you all but i am barely able to get through the day now :( Hope you are all well and happy and hopefully i will be again soon x
> Will try and come online more often you are all such a lovely group :)

Oh hun, I'm terribly sorry you're still going through this :( Even after my tube was removed, I bled for longer than a normal af, I can't remember correctly but wanting to say 10 or so days. My good friend from BNB had an mc at 8wks and bled for about a month :nope: I think everyone is different, but I'd ask to be sure.. don't be afraid to ask a doctor questions if you're feeling concerned, it's their job! Hope your bloods and scan go good and you start feeling better soon :hugs: will be thinking of you and hubby! x


----------



## SockriTease

So my HSG is over with, and I'm so relieved. My right tube, which is my only, had no blockages, and my FS called it "b e a u t i f u l"!!! I'm so excited. There's hope for me yet! :wohoo:


----------



## caz & bob

kat no not been up to the hospital no car so just waiting for her come home cant wait she doing well so my cousin said she should be home for weekend woopp x x x


----------



## puppymom32

SockriTease said:


> So my HSG is over with, and I'm so relieved. My right tube, which is my only, had no blockages, and my FS called it "b e a u t i f u l"!!! I'm so excited. There's hope for me yet! :wohoo:

Awesome news!!!!

Hope son feels better soon Kat

Good Luck Caz.


----------



## puppymom32

flickanne said:


> Thanks for all the support and kind words girls...its been 2 weeks i have definitely miscarried and am off to the hospital tomorrow again for another lot of bloods and another scan...my left and only tube is still swollen and ive been bleeding for 2 weeks (is this normal?) so im still worried and obviously still quite sad as is my hubby...I am finding it very hard to deal with 2 losses in such a short time...wish i could spend more time talking to you all but i am barely able to get through the day now :( Hope you are all well and happy and hopefully i will be again soon x
> Will try and come online more often you are all such a lovely group :)

So sorry hunni here if you need anything. I bleed for almost 4 weeks with one of my MC.


----------



## puppymom32

jessica716 said:


> Amy - gosh, xavier is getting big now! How are you both? Xx

Thanks hun yes he is. (BTW love your avatar pic) He is such a handful now. Scooting and low crawling and getting into everything. I can only imagine what it will be like once he starts walking he def keeps me on my toes. :cloud9: He is refusing baby food and wants to eat whatever I have cant believe he will be 10 months on the 9th. Where has the time gone.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Sockri - fantastic news hun!! :D :D Was the hsg as bad as you anticipated? x


----------



## SockriTease

Mommy2be20 said:


> Sockri - fantastic news hun!! :D :D Was the hsg as bad as you anticipated? x

Thanks! It wasn't bad at all. I didn't have any pain, and it was about the same pressure as a regular pap. So relieved. :headspin:


----------



## katstar

Hi guys,

Flickann i am so sorry your going through this right now. I know it does not feel like it but your feelings will get better. Just take one day at a time and we are all here for you. :hugs:

Sockri - great news. Get having some :sex: your suppose to be super fertile after a hsg. :)

Amy,

Zak has gone off baby food too. He refuses to eat what i eat as well :dohh: never had any problems with him eating till now.

He is doing loads better and the doctor just said it was a viral rash. 

Feeling exausted today. The house is a tip and i feel low. I have started to enjoy night time better when my oh is home. Due back at work on the 7th november but work has not let me know if i am able to have a career break yet. They best shake a leg because if they refuse were gonna end up with a lovely tax credits overpayment and there is no child care in place :( 

xxx


----------



## Hpyns4life

Good scan, growing babies, and pregnancy stories. Congrats ladies.

AFM: unsuccessful IVF cycle :( Looks like I might be leaving bnb or at least the ttc world. Can't afford another try. Maybe we'll look into fostering and adoption. Pretty disappointed that I will probably never be pregnant or see how beautiful mine and DH's child would be.

I hope the road is brighter for all of my wonderful one tuber ladies out there :thumbup:


----------



## puppymom32

Hpyns4life said:


> Good scan, growing babies, and pregnancy stories. Congrats ladies.
> 
> AFM: unsuccessful IVF cycle :( Looks like I might be leaving bnb or at least the ttc world. Can't afford another try. Maybe we'll look into fostering and adoption. Pretty disappointed that I will probably never be pregnant or see how beautiful mine and DH's child would be.
> 
> I hope the road is brighter for all of my wonderful one tuber ladies out there :thumbup:

Awww hunnie I am so sorry. :hugs: trust me I know how you are feeling right now. I know its hard to imagine but honestly I couldnt love X anymore if I had given birth to him myself. Did you look into the IVF scholarship thing? I am here if you ever need to talk.


----------



## mamadonna

Hpyns4life said:


> Good scan, growing babies, and pregnancy stories. Congrats ladies.
> 
> AFM: unsuccessful IVF cycle :( Looks like I might be leaving bnb or at least the ttc world. Can't afford another try. Maybe we'll look into fostering and adoption. Pretty disappointed that I will probably never be pregnant or see how beautiful mine and DH's child would be.
> 
> I hope the road is brighter for all of my wonderful one tuber ladies out there :thumbup:

i am so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## katstar

Hpyns4life said:


> Good scan, growing babies, and pregnancy stories. Congrats ladies.
> 
> AFM: unsuccessful IVF cycle :( Looks like I might be leaving bnb or at least the ttc world. Can't afford another try. Maybe we'll look into fostering and adoption. Pretty disappointed that I will probably never be pregnant or see how beautiful mine and DH's child would be.
> 
> I hope the road is brighter for all of my wonderful one tuber ladies out there :thumbup:

Oh hun i am so sorry :cry: Can't imagine what your feeling or going through but i am sending you lots of love and i am thinking of you :hugs: xx


----------



## Hpyns4life

Thank you Amy, Momma, and Kat :hugs: It's been hard but DH and I are pulling through. We'll have to process the grieving period, but I think we'll come out the other end closer and stronger in our relationship.

We've talked it over and I think we've decided to pursue adoption. We've both always wanted to adopt, we just thought we'd have our own first and then add a few to the family. So, we're already on board with loving any child that comes into our family. We're thinking that after we adopt, we might take a year or two (remove my naughty blocked hydro tube) and then attempt IVF again. We'll see what we're thinking and where we are in life in a few years, but that's our plan at the moment. And, Amy, I think we will look into the IVF scholarship when we decide to try it again, thank you for that information. Now, I'm going to take a much needed break from ttc. To be honest it's going to be a bit of a relief. No temping, counting, CMing, timing, waiting, stressing. And I get to drink again :drunk: :haha: It's the little things that you have to focus on in times of distress.

Thank you for your support all my One Tuber ladies :flower:


----------



## mamadonna

. Wish u the best of luck hun and i think its great u are lookin in2 adoption there is so many children out there with 4 whatever reason have no family of there own,good luck hun


----------



## katstar

Hpyns4life said:


> Thank you Amy, Momma, and Kat :hugs: It's been hard but DH and I are pulling through. We'll have to process the grieving period, but I think we'll come out the other end closer and stronger in our relationship.
> 
> . And I get to drink again :drunk: :haha:
> :flower:

All i can say is good for you. Hehe. I could murder a drink. lol

I am happy that you are both are getting through this and that its good that you are getting stronger together. :flower::hugs: i think its wonderful that you've chosen adoption. You and your oh can show another child loads of love that they would not have got elsewhere. This will be one lucky child/children. :cloud9:

Keep on here hun. Would love to hear how your getting on and keep us updated. :flower: xx


----------



## puppymom32

Hpyns4life said:


> Thank you Amy, Momma, and Kat :hugs: It's been hard but DH and I are pulling through. We'll have to process the grieving period, but I think we'll come out the other end closer and stronger in our relationship.
> 
> We've talked it over and I think we've decided to pursue adoption. We've both always wanted to adopt, we just thought we'd have our own first and then add a few to the family. So, we're already on board with loving any child that comes into our family. We're thinking that after we adopt, we might take a year or two (remove my naughty blocked hydro tube) and then attempt IVF again. We'll see what we're thinking and where we are in life in a few years, but that's our plan at the moment. And, Amy, I think we will look into the IVF scholarship when we decide to try it again, thank you for that information. Now, I'm going to take a much needed break from ttc. To be honest it's going to be a bit of a relief. No temping, counting, CMing, timing, waiting, stressing. And I get to drink again :drunk: :haha: It's the little things that you have to focus on in times of distress.
> 
> Thank you for your support all my One Tuber ladies :flower:

Best of luck hun that sounds like an awesome plan. Enjoy your break. It honestly is so relieving not to be stressing every month. When you get ready to start the adoption process please let me know. I can b a very long journey but definetly worth every minute of it. If you have any questions I am here to help.


----------



## milosmum

HEllo ladies - long time no catch up but I do read the updates.

Hyps - sorry to hear about your unsuccessful IVF. As the other ladies have said I hope that having a rest from TTC does you good and the road to adoption is straight forwards for you x

Amy - X is soooo big! And just gorgeous I can't believe he is ten months already.

Kat - your wee man is so big too and you are 14 weeks already - your pregnancy seems to be flying by!

I hope all the other one tubers are keeping well and good luck in your TTC journeys xxx

AFM - only 10 days til I am due but I am expecting to go overdue since I think my due date is a week after what the hospital say! BAsically I am not expecting any excitement until the end of October. Enjoying my first week of maternity leave - lots of cleaning and sorting out household paperwork - such a glamorous life!


----------



## puppymom32

milosmum said:


> HEllo ladies - long time no catch up but I do read the updates.
> 
> Hyps - sorry to hear about your unsuccessful IVF. As the other ladies have said I hope that having a rest from TTC does you good and the road to adoption is straight forwards for you x
> 
> Amy - X is soooo big! And just gorgeous I can't believe he is ten months already.
> 
> Kat - your wee man is so big too and you are 14 weeks already - your pregnancy seems to be flying by!
> 
> I hope all the other one tubers are keeping well and good luck in your TTC journeys xxx
> 
> AFM - only 10 days til I am due but I am expecting to go overdue since I think my due date is a week after what the hospital say! BAsically I am not expecting any excitement until the end of October. Enjoying my first week of maternity leave - lots of cleaning and sorting out household paperwork - such a glamorous life!

Oh wow hun so excited for you. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## KimmyB

Hpyns4life said:


> Good scan, growing babies, and pregnancy stories. Congrats ladies.
> 
> AFM: unsuccessful IVF cycle :( Looks like I might be leaving bnb or at least the ttc world. Can't afford another try. Maybe we'll look into fostering and adoption. Pretty disappointed that I will probably never be pregnant or see how beautiful mine and DH's child would be.
> 
> I hope the road is brighter for all of my wonderful one tuber ladies out there :thumbup:

Aw love, so sorry :hugs: I hope wherever your journey takes you that you will be happy x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Hpyns - so so sorry to hear your news :hugs: but you seem to have a good attitude and I'm sure you and your DH will make fantastic adoptive parents! Bless you both, I think that's a very admirable decision to adopt :) x

Milosmum - enjoy your last week or so! Hope your labor goes smoothly for you and baby :D Can't wait to hear of a new one tuber baby joining!! Yay x


----------



## katstar

hi milosmum :hi:

wow your pregnancy has flown. Try not to get too hung up on the hospitals due date and stick with your own. I went with the hospitals and drove myself crazy because i went over. lol. 

Rest up hun and we need pic's after :) xx


----------



## KimmyB

Wow not long now milosmum :happydance: x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well my cousins baby is home now her a pic of my son and mya x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0014.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SockriTease

awww she's so beautiful and tiny :baby: and your son looks like he's ready to be a big bro. :hugs2:


----------



## Mommy2be20

Caz - Mya is such a little angel :) aww makes me wanna be team :pink: some more! I have to agree with Sockri, your son definitely would make a good big brother :winkwink: x

Hope everyone is well :hugs: x

I have been feeling some movement for almost a week now, but it's getting more and more frequent.. s/he loves to bounce around in the morning when I'm having breakfast.. I'm so lucky I can feel it so soon! :cloud9: x


----------



## katstar

Caz - mya is so small and looks lovely. 

Yes jessica you are lucky to feel bubs. I think i felt my daughter at 17 weeks and zak was not till 20 weeks. xx


----------



## jessica716

Hey ladies :hugs: hope you're all doing well xx


----------



## Tasha16

Mommy2be20 said:


> Tasha16 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies i hope ur all well. Kat i'm saying a boy. Mommy2be the stupid witch showed her face last night, i tell you am so sick of her lol.xx
> 
> Damn that rotten b%$#@ :growlmad: sorry hun, your BFP must be coming!
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks huni i really hope so, if i don't get my bfp this month i'm going back to the doctors bcos it is a year since the last time i was pregnant and with all the other pregnancies it only took a month no more than four xx


----------



## Tasha16

Hello everyone i hope you are all well. Hpyns i am so sorry and i wish you all the luck in the world with everything u do, u truely deserve to be a mum and any child will be so lucky to have parents like u and ur husband xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well testin soon girls woopp 11 dpo today x x x


----------



## mamadonna

Good luck caz


----------



## katstar

good luck caz xx

Same with you tasha. Hope this is the month. xx


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks Kat. How's ur pregnancy going? Good luck Caz xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Caz - bring on the :bfp: !! Good luck hun x

Tasha - hopefully you don't need the doc next month :winkwink: x


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks i hope not x


----------



## katstar

Tasha its going great. I have been having a lot of cramps and backache which i have not had before in other pregnancies so hoping to speak to midwife about it today. I have my next scan on the 9th of november. Hoping baby is not shy and shows us what they have :) 

Jessica - i am so bump envy. Thats a lovely bump. I have no bump to be seen as yet. Just the remains of post pregnancy blubba. :haha:


----------



## Tasha16

am glad it's going well and i hope the cramps stop hun xx


----------



## Tasha16

What's everybodies thought's on how the site has changed? Personally am not keen on my phone but am yet to see what it's like on the computer xx


----------



## katstar

i hate it tasha. 
Its full of spam now :s and it sometimes take ages to load up. 

xx


----------



## mamadonna

When ur on ur phone scroll to the bottom and u can opt 4 desktop version


----------



## Mommy2be20

Kat - thanks hun :D I quite enjoy my growing bumpy too.. my friends are starting to poke and rub (and male friends compare their beer bellys to mine :haha: ) Surely your bump is just around the corner now! YAY for an upcoming scan :happydance: hopefully baby cooperates for you! I can't remember if I've mentioned it or not but I booked a 3D for Nov 4th.. I cannot WAIT! Times flying by.. I can't believe we're getting so close to halfway now :D x

Tasha - I really don't like it either! Like Kat said.. lots of annoying ads and it's slow! Also seems more squished to the left of the screen now :wacko: Not a fan x


----------



## katstar

Oh jess i wish i could afford a 3d scan. And yes i know half way. wow!!! i have to think about xmas first. Oh and zak and becka's birthday before xmas. :shock: 

Caz how you getting on? Any symptoms? xx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls, been told I deffo now have PCOS. :(

I feel like I am never gonna have a baby.

xxx


----------



## Tasha16

It's not as good is it, i mean how many ads do they want on here, i found the desktop thing thanks. Magpie i am so sorry huni, it can still happen for you, were here for you xx


----------



## Tasha16

oh lovely bump pic jess xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy friday going Chinese for tea yum yum cant wait kat no nothing at all x x x


----------



## katstar

Becca, 

I am so sorry to hear that. Another blow. :( I hope you get some answers at fs soon. xx

Caz,

Your so lucky to be able to have chinese. mmmmm. i want it every day. :haha: xx


----------



## katstar

Becca,

I'm so sorry to hear that. Another blow :(- i hops you get some good news at fs soon. xx

Caz,

Chinese again? Your so lucky. I want it every day :haha: xx


----------



## puppymom32

4magpies said:


> Hey girls, been told I deffo now have PCOS. :(
> 
> I feel like I am never gonna have a baby.
> 
> xxx

Awww hun so sorry have they mentioned starting you on any meds to help. I was diagnosed with PCOS too. It sucks.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Kat - I keep forgetting about xmas :haha: This being my first sticky in the right place (and probably only!) I'm splurging and doing evvverything possible to remember this pregnancy and make it special :) x

Becca - so sorry to hear your diagnosis :nope: But luckily there's meds to help with that these days, hopefully you get the help you need :hugs: chin up x

Caz - no symptoms may be good! When is that ugly *itch due to show? The one that isn't welcome any more :af: x


----------



## Mommy2be20

I got crafty over the last couple days :) Picked up a plain white long sleeve shirt and some fabric paint and made myself a shirt for Halloween! I've always loved dressing up for Halloween and handing out candy seeing all the kiddies in their costumes :D x
 



Attached Files:







halloweenshirt.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 0


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls af got me yesterday so on to natural cycles now till after xmas then back to fs just hope i get court on my natural cycles fx x x x


----------



## katstar

Caz,

I am so sorry af got you. :( I feel like i am on this road with you as you have stuck at so long and yet you remain so positive. Your an inspiration to many. Keep at it hun. I hope your time comes before you get to see fs after xmas. :thumbup: 

Sending lots of dust :dust: :dust: :dust:

Jessica i love your t - shirt :thumbup: its great. And your bump looks lovely. :) xx


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi Ladies, 

Well I think I am most likely also a "one tuber" so I thought I would introduce myself. I had an HSG on Friday 10/14 and the dye flowed in and out of one of my tubes just fine but the other one I could see the dye start to run into it but it never made it out of the end on the other side. The DR said it may have been because the tube spasmed so she isnt sure if it is a permanent block or not...:shrug:

It looks like I have already seen alot of you girls on the boards before and already know some of you...:flower: I dont know every one though so here is a quick introduction. 

My DH has a 14 year old vasectomy that got reversed back in October 2009. He has an SA done about a year ago and had a sperm count of less than 5 million and motility of 36% so not very good numbers. So fast forward to the present, this month marks the 2 year anniversary since his reversal so I finally went in for infertility testing this month. I had CD 3 blood work done and it looked at FSH levels and some other things which came back normal. I than had a vaginal ultrasound which was normal except for a small fibroid that the DR saw, but she said it was nothing to worry about. Than I had the HSG and I probably have one blocked tube, and a bump on the inside of my uterus, I am not sure what it is, the DR didnt offer any suggestion as to what she thought it could be and just asked me to do more testing, which I am postponing for now. I had positive pregnancy tests last cycle and I thought for sure I was pregnant until I got what I thought was AF. So than when I saw the X Ray of my HSG I was thinking i could be pregnant and it looked like a bean in there, plus I have been getting positives on my IC's, but I got what I thought was AF and was on a new cycle or so i thought, than I did some HPT's yesterday and got 2 positive IC's and a faint second line on an Answer brand test... so i am not sure what to make of all of this at this point in time.. I tried an OPK yesterday because a girl suggested I do it along with my HPT to see if I am pregnant and it was positive. So I am getting positive OPK's very early and I OV'ed on CD 11 which normally I dont ovulate until like CD 14, 15 or sometimes as late as CD 20, so this cycle is very odd indeed. I am waiting to see if my OPK's go negative to make sure i am OV'ing and not actually pregnant right now...:wacko: So some pretty confusing stuff going on right now. 

DH also had a second SA on Friday as well, which will take about a week to get back and if his numbers arent high enough than we wont be able to do IUI which is what our goal is right now and why we are doing infertility testing. They will advise us to do IVF, which we cant afford right now and our current insurance wont cover, so that is another can of worms. 

So here I am LTTC with one tube and DH with low sperm count... Now i am hoping that the HSG might give me a miracle and I might get pregnant after doing it after I have heard stories that it worked for many girls..so wish me luck...

Here is a picture of my HSG, i just thought i would share for fun, and you can see the lump, bump mass on the right side of my uterus in the picture, the red arrow is pointing to the bump in the picture....It could be a fibroid or a long list of other things, :shrug: As i previously mentioned I am also wondering if I am pregnant....:wacko:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/1736E7C8-1.jpg

I also have a thread going on about it in The First Tri section which I will copy and paste in here for anyone that wants to stalk me about my HSG and the bump on my uterus and whether I am pregnant or not....


https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-week-scan-pic-they-can-show-me-my-x-ray.html


----------



## wannabeprego

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls af got me yesterday so on to natural cycles now till after xmas then back to fs just hope i get court on my natural cycles fx x x x

I am so sorry that the :witch: got you hun....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mommy2be20

Kat - thanks hun :) went and bought my first pair of mat jeans today.. goodness was that ever weird! And sort of sad because there weren't many choices and not many styles in shirts either, made me miss my old figure x :dohh: 
 
Caz- so sorry she came again!! What an evil cow she is.. grr :growlmad: I really hope you can conceive all natural before you even need to see your fs again x :dust:

Wannabeprego - first off, welcome :wave: what an interesting hsg pic.. I'm a little stumped, it almost does look like a pregnancy mass.. I really have no idea what else could cause such a lump :wacko: I hope you get some answers to that! Even better if it'd be in the form of a nice bright BFP! Good luck hun, let us know how you make out x


----------



## wannabeprego

@Mommy2be, thank you for the warm welcome and the well wishes...:flower: I will be sure to update you lovely ladies if anything develops....:winkwink:

Congrats to you on your pregnancy!!!


----------



## 4magpies

If you've had a HSG and you're pregnant that could be very harmful to the baby as the dye they use is radioactive? Have you done a test?

They shouldn't do a HSG if there is a chance of you being pregnant.

x


----------



## Tasha16

Hello ladies i hope you are all well. Caz am so sorry the stupid witch got you, good luck. Welcome to the group wannabe what a confusing time for you i hope you get some answers soon xx


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Hiya Ladies..
How are you all doing.. lovely to see some new faces on here, and some old faces with their growing bumps!! :happydance::happydance: 
FX for anyone that is testing.. XX


----------



## breakingdawn

Can I join? I could really use the support. I suffered an ectopic pregnancy in August and had surgery at the beginning of September. I got my cycle back on October 5th. I was not expecting the go ahead to try again until January but at my post op appointment last week my doctor said everything looks great. My remaining tube and two ovaries look perfect. He wants us to try again ASAP due to potential scar tissue which may form. I was very shocked that he wanted us to try again so soon. I am actually due to ovulate any day now and I have been getting my usual signs and my OPKs have been getting a little darker. However, who knows if I will ovulate from my good tube. My doctor did say my tube might pick up the slack and grab the egg from either ovary, this surprised me so I had to google it, lol. Apparently it's true... although who knows how common. I am just going to try to take this one day at a time and pray it happens soon for us. We conceived our daughter in just 2 months and this past time it was our 3rd month ttc after stopping bc so I have no known fertility problems, until now! I wish all of you ladies lots of luck and it is so nice to see many of you one tubers pregnant. It gives me the hope I so badly need now.


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Welcome Breaking Dawn.. so sorry about your ectopic hun..
it is definately true that the egg can be picked up from either side.. as this happened when I got a bfp in May 2011..sadly I had an m/c at 5 weeks XX


----------



## wannabeprego

4magpies said:


> If you've had a HSG and you're pregnant that could be very harmful to the baby as the dye they use is radioactive? Have you done a test?
> 
> They shouldn't do a HSG if there is a chance of you being pregnant.
> 
> x

Yeah, I know it isnt safe to do an HSG if you are pregnant, My DR didnt test for pregnancy before the HSG because I got what I thought was my period and scheduled the HSG based on what day of my cycle it was....

If you want to read my entire story than you can follow this thread, I have explained the entire story and will be updating this thread about what is happening...:flower: I did do a test this morning and it is on page 6 of the thread... I am not sure what to think, the entire thing is so confusing..
:wacko:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-week-scan-pic-they-can-show-me-my-x-ray.html

Last cycle i got positive HPT's before my AF arrived and I posted a link to my old HPT thread from my last cycle in the above thread, i thought for sure I was pregnant until AF came... so I than scheduled all of my October infertility testing after which included the HSG...


----------



## breakingdawn

That is what I am most afraid of. Another loss. :( I just pray it's not stuck in my only remaining good tube because we could never afford IVF or adoption.


----------



## wannabeprego

breakingdawn said:


> Can I join? I could really use the support. I suffered an ectopic pregnancy in August and had surgery at the beginning of September. I got my cycle back on October 5th. I was not expecting the go ahead to try again until January but at my post op appointment last week my doctor said everything looks great. My remaining tube and two ovaries look perfect. He wants us to try again ASAP due to potential scar tissue which may form. I was very shocked that he wanted us to try again so soon. I am actually due to ovulate any day now and I have been getting my usual signs and my OPKs have been getting a little darker. However, who knows if I will ovulate from my good tube. My doctor did say my tube might pick up the slack and grab the egg from either ovary, this surprised me so I had to google it, lol. Apparently it's true... although who knows how common. I am just going to try to take this one day at a time and pray it happens soon for us. We conceived our daughter in just 2 months and this past time it was our 3rd month ttc after stopping bc so I have no known fertility problems, until now! I wish all of you ladies lots of luck and it is so nice to see many of you one tubers pregnant. It gives me the hope I so badly need now.

Welcome to the group and Good luck to you hun..... :dust: :dust::dust: :dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/welcome-3.gif


----------



## Mommy2be20

wannabeprego - just popped over to your thread and updated myself! Saw you're going for bloods, which is probably the best thing you can do.. your tests are definitely strange and something is up :shrug: Either pregnancy or early ovulation, but still odd cause I swore I saw a faint on the IC! x

breakingdawn - welcome :wave: and sorry for your loss! There's a lot of positive stories on here, I sorta sat back and read while I was ttc but finally found my voice when I fell preg and needed that support when I was in limbo of ruling out ectopic. Your doc saying your remaining tube is in perfect condition is fantastic! It's so nerve racking ttc with only one tube, it will always be on your mind "what if I lose my last and only one", but when you fall pregnant and as soon as you're told it's in the right place.. nothing else matters, ttc journey is out the window! :flower: My odds were pretty crappy, just a 40% chance that I'd ever have a uterine pregnancy, not very settling cause it wasn't even 50/50... but I'm here and looking back, it was all worth it! Sorry that was long lol, good luck to you hun :hugs: x


----------



## breakingdawn

Thank you for your story. That is why I decided to join in here. I need all the support I can get!


----------



## wannabeprego

WOO HOOO.... I am doing a little happy dance because I got DH's second SA back and his numbers have improved!!!! :happydance: 

He has 6.5 million sperm with 65% motility..... which is a high enough number that me and DH can move forward with IUI when we are ready!!! I can also even do IUI with only one tube open as well!! :happydance:

His first SA which was over a year ago had lower numbers of less than 5 million sperm and 36% motility...so I am happy girl.... The DR prefered over 10 million sperm for the IUI but says that it is just a lowered chance if the numbers are between 5 million and 10 million, but I am thrilled it is at least above 5 million so we can move forward with the IUI at least!!! :happydance:


----------



## puppymom32

Welcome breakingdawn so sorry for your loss hun. If the worse were to happen (which has happened to me) someway somehow you will find a way to have your forever baby!! There is always hope. 

Awesome news wannabe!!!


----------



## katstar

Hi anglecake :hi: How have you been? Its nice to see you on here again. :) 


Wannabepreggo,

Wow - after 2 and half years on here i do not think i have ever read a so complicated story. You must be going nuts. 
Well i can defo see something on them tests and like the ladies said in 1st tri, it should be darker a 5-6 weeks but then again some women do not test positive for weeks into their pregnancies. But there's something there and no hcg can be picked up without something/placenta producing them hormones so lets hope your bloods come up with something. 
I think you may be ok with two tubes. Sometimes tubes do not like certain things and spasm. Spasms cause many ectopics so its not uncommon to spasm while you try to put dye through it. But your other tube looks great and your oh's sperm is looking fantastic. Can't believe how much his numbers have jumped. I bet he's loving that. Getting his little soldiers back :haha: 

Anyways good luck on the blood results and getting answers. I hope you do get a sticky bean soon. Even if now is not the time. 

Keep us updated. :flower: xx

Breakingdown,

Welcome to the thread too. :hugs: :hi: 

I am so sorry for your loss. I remember being in the same position as you. When it come to trying to ttc again, i was positive one minute and then in bits the next wanting to protect my only tube. But i just want to tell you that my 'one and only tube' have put two maybe three beans in the right place in just 2 years. 

I had a pregnancy of unknown location shortly after my ectopic. They did not know if i was miscarrying as my hcg bloods where not doubling, or if i was having another ectopic. Scans did not show anything so to be on the safe side they gave me methotrexate to kill the pregnancy to protect my final tube. 6 months later i was pregnant with my son who i gave birth to nov 10 and 7-8 months later to that i am expecting again. Currently 16 weeks. 

Some ectopics are not explained and there is no reason behind it so be happy in knowing that the doctor said you have a great tube and all you can do is go for it. Once you get your positive test, get straight in the doctors for bloods to be monitored. If there is something showing wrong with the bloods, at least its early enough for them to do something. 

Good luck and stick around. ;) 

xxxx


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: Hello Katstar.. 
thankyou for remembering me!!.... it feels good to be back.. I took a break to stop me thinking about ttc and ... XX


----------



## 4magpies

I remember you too angelcake.

We've been here a long time havent we. :haha:

xx


----------



## Tasha16

Hiya Angelcake welcome back I hope you are well. Wannabe that's great news. Welcome to the group breakingdawn i'm so sorry for your loss try and stay poistive huni am sure it will happen soon for you xx


----------



## katstar

angelcake71 said:


> :hugs: Hello Katstar..
> thankyou for remembering me!!.... it feels good to be back.. I took a break to stop me thinking about ttc and ... XX

Of course i remember you. Silly :flower:

So your back with the stress and being a pee on a stick addict? :haha: hope this time it works and the rest has done you some good. xx


----------



## puppymom32

Welcome back angel FXXX for you hope the rest helped.


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs: Aww thanks for the warm welcome ladies xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

angelcake - I don't think I was officially in here when you were on, but I do remember seeing your name as I stalked the thread :) nice to meet you and good luck :hugs: x


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Thanks Mommy2b20.. I best introduce myself then.. :coffee:
Im Angel.. now 40 married with 6 kids from 1st marriage.. had my TR in July 2010.. got a BFP in September 2010.. (2 weeks before our wedding) 
but it was ectopic.. lost right tube and beanie.. got a bfp in May 2011
but had an early m/c.. currently ttc.. XX


----------



## breakingdawn

I am so scared of a m/c again right after my ectopic if I do see a BFP. :( I feel like I won't even get excited if I do see a BFP in the near future because I will be expecting a m/c since I've seen so many women have one right after their ectopic. I need to stop thinking negative though, it is driving me and my husband crazy. How do you get to a good, solid, positive state after losing a tube though? :/


----------



## katstar

breakingdawn said:


> I am so scared of a m/c again right after my ectopic if I do see a BFP. :( I feel like I won't even get excited if I do see a BFP in the near future because I will be expecting a m/c since I've seen so many women have one right after their ectopic. I need to stop thinking negative though, it is driving me and my husband crazy. How do you get to a good, solid, positive state after losing a tube though? :/

It takes time hun. 

Its normal to feel anxious and scared like you are so rest assured you not crazy. Just going through the motions. 

Not everyone has a m/c after an ectopic hun. There are many ladies on here who have not had m/c after their ectopic's and had a bfp quite soon after and its all been in the right spot. 

You will be ok and we are here for you when you get that bfp. :hugs:

xx


----------



## puppymom32

Its hard hunny but that is what we are here for. Having been through 3 ectopics I can say that odds are in your favor. Look at how many lovely ladies on here have gone on to have sucessful pregnancies. Especially if the dr said that the other tube looked fine. I never got a definative answer on my other tube all the test were in conclusive so I def see that as a good sign.


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: it takes time Breaking Dawn.. 
I agree not everyone does have a m/c after.. I was unlucky.. 
sadly with the m/c rate been 1 in 4.. there is always heartache in store for some people xx


----------



## flickanne

Been to the EPAU again today...my last lot of blood tests (hopefully) The doctor has advised me to have this procedure done next to check the viability/patency of my left tube...I have obviously been researching this and there is a lot of conflicting information out there about the actual procedure...pain etc.I (we) really dont plan on trying again for at least 6 months...Has anyone gone through this? My only worry is that I this tube is damaged and my chances of falling pregnant again will be lower...Hope everyone else is doing great! x


----------



## puppymom32

Sorry hun I have heard of it but never been thru it. FXX for good news.


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks ladies for the positive encouragement. I would normally ovulate this week but no positive OPK yet. I am having the signs of ovulation though so I guess we will BD this week just in case!


----------



## Mommy2be20

angelcake71 said:


> :flower: Thanks Mommy2b20.. I best introduce myself then.. :coffee:
> Im Angel.. now 40 married with 6 kids from 1st marriage.. had my TR in July 2010.. got a BFP in September 2010.. (2 weeks before our wedding)
> but it was ectopic.. lost right tube and beanie.. got a bfp in May 2011
> but had an early m/c.. currently ttc.. XX

:wave: Angel! Hopefully your rest was just what you needed to have another go at that BFP :)
I should probably introduce myself also. I'm Jessica (pregnant Jessica for less confusion right now lol), I'll be 22 in December. My unplanned BFP was March '10 and lost my right tube. I had pelvic inflammatory disease shortly after, didn't know if it caused any damage. Met (who I thought was) my prince charming, got engaged and started trying properly, had a couple chemicals then fell with this one. FOB suddenly left me at 8wks and refuses to have anything to do with myself or baby. Gosh my life seems so dramatic :dohh: xx


----------



## wannabeprego

flickanne said:


> Been to the EPAU again today...my last lot of blood tests (hopefully) The doctor has advised me to have this procedure done next to check the viability/patency of my left tube...I have obviously been researching this and there is a lot of conflicting information out there about the actual procedure...pain etc.I (we) really dont plan on trying again for at least 6 months...Has anyone gone through this? My only worry is that I this tube is damaged and my chances of falling pregnant again will be lower...Hope everyone else is doing great! x

Hi Hun, I had an HSG done where they put the iodine solution into your uterus and push it through your tubes to see if they are open and you can see if on the X-Ray screen. I think the HSG is similar to the procedure you are talking about???:shrug:

I have 2 links about the HSG and lots of stories about how other ladies HSG's went and than how mine went as well. :flower:

Check out the 2 threads.... I think they will be very helpful to you....

https://www.babyandbump.com/problem...ingogram-added-update-pg4-outcome-my-hsg.html


https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...ogram-october-updated-hsg-outcome-pg-2-a.html


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: wow mommy 2be.. sounds like you have had a tough time of it hun.. 
you are one brave lady!! :thumbup: its your exes loss though hunni XX


----------



## katstar

Breakingdown,

If you have signs then get going hun :sex: if you have been told you can try straight away then i would go for it. Like we have said before, were here for your 2 week wait after, your bfp or nasty aunt flow visiting you. :hugs:

Wow pregga jess,

You have been through it haven't you. Told my other half that i wished you lived nearer as it would have been nice to meet you but his response was 'she's lucky that she does not live closer' :haha: - he's always making me laugh. 

Like angel said. Its your ex's loss but i can assure you this that when your baby is born, he will want to be involved. Its weird that they don't see it as a baby till its out. 

xx


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: love the tshirt Mommy XX


----------



## ladysydney

hi my name is Jessica and I hae been left with one tube...one damaged tube:( I am 28 years old..in 2004 I was diagnosed with pcos and told I had wonky tubes..we did a few months of clomid and metformin but nothing.. I put pregnncy out of my head..then in 2010 I lost 75 pounds.. was very active and ate well..suddenly without trying I was pregnant..but just as quickly within 2 weeks I was in the er getting prepd for surgery for ectopic. I lost the better of the 2 bad tubes. My doc pretty much told me the tube I have is wrecked. I had the hsg done and there was flow however the test results said there was lots of narrowing and repeat ectopics are likely and ivf was recomended. Well we dont hve ins that covers it and financially cant do it so our only shot seems like a miricle. Some days im positive other days like today i feel defeated and so depressed. This nov 2nd will be 1 year since what I thought was my miricle baby that I lost....we lost. Looking for any support...stories...etc thanks for listening


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: so sorry jessica it sounds like you have been through a real tough time.. all I can say is dont give up!! miracles can and do happen..
I had an ectopic in my right tube in 2010 and lost beanie and the tube.. 
I then had a bfp in May 2011 .. but had an early m/c when I was 5 weeks.. 
I am currently ttc.. and waiting for AF to arrive.. 
sometimes with hcg.. quite often the tube will spasm.. which can give a mis leading result.. I hope this is the case with you hun.. XX


----------



## Mommy2be20

Aw, thanks Angel and Kat :friends: you're both so sweet! It IS his loss.. his second actually, he has a two year old son that he has nothing to do with :( so I'm not hopeful that he'll come around, but I still wonder. Either way, this is MY little miracle and I'm gonna love him/her whether he's around or not... I'd never ever ever regret getting pregnant! And I wish men were capable of carrying, just to understand the bond that we have right from the start.. I knew my purpose in life as soon as I fell with my ectopic bubs :angel: Oh I'm getting all emotional!!!!! :rofl:
And Kat, your OH sounds like quite the jokester lol! How's he feeling with baby on the way now?! Surely he's quite warmed up to the idea :D xx

Hi and welcome Jessica :wave: so sorry to hear you're having such a struggle hun, but Angel said it perfectly... miracles can and do happen :hugs: I hope you're gonna end up being one of those people it happens to! xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

I really wanted to share my favourite quote with you ladies.. I truly live by this (enough to tattoo it on myself permanently anyways :haha: ) and it's helped me through a lot of rough patches. It was said by Marilyn Monroe :flower:
I believe that everything happens for a reason. People change so that you can learn to let go, things go wrong so that you appreciate them when they're right, you believe lies so you eventually learn to trust no one but yourself, and sometimes good things fall apart so better things can fall together. x
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0288.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 1


----------



## angelcake71

:flower:wow impressive tattoo Mommy definately true hun!! XX


----------



## breakingdawn

I hope it's okay to share this here.. this is the darkest OPK I've seen yet. Normally I would ovulate in the next day or two. I know it's not positive yet but it's kind of exciting. Just wanted to share something happy! :thumbup:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo-1.jpg


----------



## puppymom32

Welcome Jessica I know how you feel having lost both of my tubes. But please dont give up hope. Someway somehow things will work out. What part of the world are you in? 

Nice tat mommy love it.

Nice OPK breaking.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Breaking - not positive yet, but you can tell it's reeal close and it's probably safe to say you will O within the next day or two :dust: x


----------



## kytti

.


----------



## milosmum

well ladies 18months on from my ectopic and my yellow bump turned blue! Baby callum was born 10 days ago in the same hospital where i had my ectopic surgery and my miscarriage but this time we got our happy ending. Keep your hopes up one tuber ladies all the heartache is worth it in the end xxx
 



Attached Files:







12102011207.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 2









12102011210.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mommy2be20

milosmum - :hugs: massive congratulations!!!!! Callum is a little heartbreaker already and I love his name :D so pleased you got to have your happy ending, enjoy him, he's a real keeper! xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Congrats milosmum, sweet baby! :)


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations milosmum,he is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## katstar

Hi jessica and welcome :hi:

So so sorry your going through all this and i bet the emotions of being up then down are driving you nuts. But were here for your ups and downs and stay positive. Keep trying hun as you can still have your miracle. 

Breaking through,

Good opk and tell your oh he has a lot of work to do. lol


Milosmum,

He is a dreamer :) beautiful!!!! Hope your recovering well and settling into the new born routine well. 


Preggo Jess,

Yes my oh is a jokester. Always taking the michael out of me. But i love him to bits. He has warmed up to the baby idea very very well. I think he is more excited than me. :cloud9: i guess it was just the shock so soon after zak. We heard the heart beat today. And last night i started feeling bubs move. :happydance:

xx


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs: congratulations Milos mum.. 
callum is gorgeous!! XX


----------



## Mommy2be20

Kat - so glad OH is excited now!! And it's about time you're feeling movement :D :D Mine never stops, s/he is freakishly active, especially at night.. I love it! I'm definitely leaning towards girl now, with the baby so go go go... gotta be a girly :haha: And speaking of heart beat.. ever since I've felt movement, I haven't touched my doppler... what a great feeling :) It'll be a nice surprise to hear it at my scan again xx


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats Milos mum so happy for you.


----------



## angelcake71

:shrug: eek I have just realised my AF is unusally late!!!:help:


----------



## puppymom32

angelcake71 said:


> :shrug: eek I have just realised my AF is unusally late!!!:help:

Ohhhohhhhh take a test !!!


----------



## angelcake71

:cry: I want to.. but am scared to get my hopes crushed!! xx

aww how is little Xavier doing .... loving the piccy! xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Angel! :test: I am wishing you lots and lots of baby dust! :thumbup:

Well girls, it happened.... got this today at 11am on my OPK:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo1.jpg

I am also getting ovulation pains on my left side, which is my good side.

Sad news, we did not BD as planned last night. :cry: We did BD the night before and we will get one in today and maybe Friday and Saturday even if it's too late by then. I feel disappointed but it's not like I was planning to get a BFP my first month back anyway. Heck, I wasn't even expecting to try again until January of next year. I should just be grateful I am actually seeing a positive OPK this soon after surgery!


----------



## Mommy2be20

angelcake71 said:


> :shrug: eek I have just realised my AF is unusally late!!!:help:

How late is unusually late?! :D I'll help... here's my advice

:test: 

Ahhh I miss POAS :haha: do test hun!!! xxx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Breaking - beauty of a pos OPK!!! Even better news that your O pains are on your good side (my body seemed to train itself over time to O on my good side!) :D Also, I had only BD'd the night of my pos and nothing else.. and looky! Get to :sex: and good luck!! x


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks!! I am just so dang grateful to see a positive OPK this soon!!!!! I wasn't expecting my body to get back on track this quickly! I mean look at my ticker even!


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: ooh good luck Breaking.. looking good!! XX


----------



## breakingdawn

Thank you Angel, please keep us posted!


----------



## angelcake71

am 8 days late!!... according to what I scribbled on my calendar.. last AF 
14th September 2011.. and I am a 2728 day cycle always.. :flower: xx


----------



## angelcake71

should say 27/28 day cycle oops


----------



## breakingdawn

8 days late!?!?!?!? How can you stand it!!!!!!!!!!!!! Where are you? I am coming over right now with a test! :haha:


----------



## angelcake71

:haha: .. i had no idea 8 days had gone by!! 
ok.. I am off to test.. got a CB digi somewhere.. xx


----------



## angelcake71

:coffee: I live in the UK hun xx


----------



## angelcake71

Thanks Breaking and mommy xx


----------



## angelcake71

:coffee: waiting...


----------



## angelcake71

:bfp::help::headspin::headspin::dance: xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Oh my god angel!!!!!!!! You're killing me over here :d :d :d

Added >>>>>
I posted before reading!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D :D :D :D
Oh my god.. that's $%&ing amazing... biggest congratulations ever hun, yayyyyy!!! Baby is kicking and saying congrats also :D :D xxxxx


----------



## breakingdawn

So happy for you Angel! Send some of that baby dust my way please! Both of you ladies actually!!!!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Breaking - take my leftovers hun :D I'd love to see more one tuber babies on the way!! xxxx
:dust: x100000 

Angel - I'm all antsy here :happydance: can we get a pic of the test?! Guess you truly did just need a good rest from ttc! Oh I'm soooo happy, baby won't stop kicking the crap outta me :rofl: xxx


----------



## breakingdawn

I just wish I would have went with my gut feeling and inspired the husband last night! :(


----------



## Mommy2be20

Breaking - hun, you're still in.. that pos means you're just at your most fertile now :hugs: don't stress about missing last night, they say every other day is good anyways.. hubby had last night to rejuvenate his "men" and now they'll be good and ready for that eggy tonight! :spermy: You're absolutely not out!! xxx


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: aww thanks ladies.. I am still in shock tbh..

Breaking.. we bd every other day.. think it was only 3 times.. 
and i didnt feel any ov pains.. I dont chart or temp or use opk either.. 
so you arent out yet hunni..
XX


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: will try and upload later hun.. kids about atm.. and I dont want to tell them yet as they were so upset last time when I lost it and the time before xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks girls! That is true about the every other day thing and today is still a really good day! Especially since he did have time to build up some new swimmers!! We will try today and tomorrow for sure!


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: stay relaxed and try and orgasm.. sorry tmi.. but I think that helped with me too xx


----------



## angelcake71

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## puppymom32

Awwww Angel that is amazing I just knew it was gonna be a bfp. Got chills typing this so happy for you. Sending you lots of sticky dust.


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs: Aww thanks Puppy XX


----------



## ladysydney

hi everyone thanks for the welcome...first...looks like we have some bfp...yaaaaaay congratulations thats such awesome awesome news!!! I appreciate everyones kind words of support. well this sunday is cd 12 so i was thinking to start bd sunday and go every other day or so..I want to try again..but I dont want to stress too much over it...dont wanna do op tests..I do know that I ovulate now since weight loss:) and not temping just gonna make sure to dtd eod or every 3rd day and just see how things go. I This day 1 year ago I went to have surgery for a kidney stone and was told they couldnt because I was pregnant...1st time in my life those words were spoken to me. I still had to wait more days for confirmation..but what an amazing feeling..its so funny...I had never hears the term pempkin seed before...I just came up with it one day when talking to hubby...since we had conceived in oct and thats my fav time of year I told him he planted a pumpkin seed...so since then I have been using pumpkins as kindof my comfort thing..then I came on this site due to my friend refn it to me and see pumpkin seed term everywhere lol thats kinda cool to me. well anyways sorry for babllig.. I am from the us. I really keep trying to focus on being healthy and happy but I guess just due to the time of year..ive had some trouble staying on track with that..okok im done lol sorry...and thanks:) good luck everyone:) gets ta bedn:))


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: hello Lady Sydney..
good luck hun.. your plan of bding every other day from day 12 sounds good!!
FX you get your little pumpkin soon XX


----------



## milosmum

congratulations angel wonderful news on your bfp! Happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

angelcake71 said:


> :bfp::help::headspin::headspin::dance: xx

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/CongratsontheBFP.gif


----------



## 4magpies

angelcake71 said:


> :bfp::help::headspin::headspin::dance: xx

EeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

So happy for you!!!

Gives me hope that it could happen for me too.

H&H 9 months babe!!!

xxx


----------



## katstar

YEY ANGEL!!!​

Congrats hun. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

So happy for you. I know its hard but try not to be scared. :hugs: 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



Sydney,

Sending you lots of baby dust :dust:

We need more bfp's. Come on ladies :sex: hehe


----------



## Mommy2be20

Lady - your plan of BD every other day sounds very good.. and if you think you'll be more relaxed not doing OPKs or temping, that's totally ok :) Sometimes the stress of timing doesn't help the situation, so do what's gonna work for you! :dust: xx

Angel - have you rang the doc's to start your beta testing?? Finding out 8 days past af due is gonna make this a tad easier on you, that was 8 days you didn't stress over if it's in the right spot or not :) And I hope bubs is nestled right in where it should be and extra sticky!! xx

AFM - I have a couple workers to support me with my anxiety disorder and throughout my pregnancy, I found out at a meeting yesterday that FOB has called a few times :growlmad: Not saying very nice things about me, but when asked what his involvement was going to be with the baby, he answered "I don't know yet". Oh I have SO much anger towards him!! I wish he'd just leave us alone already. On a happier note, I was laying in bed last night with my hand on my tum and I felt my first kick on the outside!! :) xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Looks like we might get a bonus day of trying! I got a second positive OPK this morning but this time the test line showed up immediately, before I even had a chance to sit the test down! It was WAY way darker than the control line and showed up before the control line even did! I guess we get one or two more days of trying in now!


----------



## angelcake71

Mommy..where I live they only do Beta testing if theres a problem with the 6 week scan..and not before unfortunately.. :shrug:

Thanks ladies for your kind words.. it means alot.. :hugs::hugs::hugs: xx

from my calculations I am due 21st June 2012.. 
and am 5 weeks and 2 days today.. XX


----------



## breakingdawn

So happy for you Angel. :)

Here is a picture of my second positive OPK I got this morning! It showed up QUICK. 10 times quicker than yesterday and very dark!!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo1-1.jpg

I got two days of positive OPKs when I got pregnant with my ectopic... at least this gives us one or two more days of trying!


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: thanks Breaking.. that looks promising hun.. good luck XX


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well all natural for us now hope i get caught this month fx for all of us we need more bfps bd thats a nice opk hun get to :sex: x x x


----------



## mixedbeautyx

I have one tube, I had an ectopic feb 2010 and I feel like ill never fall preg again. :(


----------



## caz & bob

mixedbeautyx said:


> I have one tube, I had an ectopic feb 2010 and I feel like ill never fall preg again. :(

aw sorry for your loss hun i have been caught 6 time hun but keep losing them fx we both get one soon hun x x x


----------



## breakingdawn

Well, my OPK is back to negative so I am guessing I O'd some time late yesterday or maybe early today. I wish we could get in just ONE more BD today but DH is pretty sick now. :(


----------



## Mommy2be20

Angel - mine didn't want to do the beta either, til I went into my local ER with pains then they decided to see what my numbers were doing :dohh: but at least you'll be having a 6 week scan! That's a definite plus :) not too long to wait either! xx

Caz - lots of good luck trying natural hun, hope your BFP is coming!! :dust: xx

Mixedbeauty - sorry for you loss :hugs: and welcome! Lovely bunch of ladies here and all different kinds of stories. My ectopic was in Mar 2010 :flower: It will happen, don't give up hope! Any questions you have, ask away, usually at least one of us can answer xx

Breaking - Sorry to hear DH is sick, poor guy! But you should have O covered anyways.. just try and relax :hugs: x


----------



## kytti

.


----------



## kytti

.


----------



## angelcake71

:cry::cry::cry::cry:
its happened again.. another m/c.. started bleeding yesterday and it just got heavier.. and having crampy pains.. like last time.. I am so gutted and upset, as I really thought this one would stick XX


----------



## katstar

Arr angel. I have no words to give you comfort. I am just so sad for you :cry: :cry:

:hugs: Thinking of you lots hun. xxxx


----------



## katstar

Breaking, I think you have it covered so just try to relax. :) Look after your oh. xx

Caz, 

Where have you been? LOL

Hope your ok hun. xx

Pregga JESS, 

Yey for kicks. I have not felt flutters since about thursday. But i know its still early for me. 

Right best go changed zaks stinker for the 3rd time today and its only 12pm. Can't wait till i have two to change :shock: xx


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Thanks ladies! I just feel like I'm never Oing from my good side, its frustrating!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Angel - I'm so so sorry :( rest up hun, thinking of you :hugs: x

Kat - if you've got the flutters, it won't be long now :D I noticed a huge change in movement last week, so hopefully you're the same and start getting some proper kicks! Mine likes to keep me up when I'm trying to fall asleep at night... what a brat! Our scans are getting closer :happydance: I'm so impatient! I wanna be team :pink: so so bad!! Way to go Zak with 3 stinkers by noon hahahah have fun with that mum! xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Angel, I am so sorry... you are in my thoughts.


----------



## mamadonna

So sorry angel


----------



## renea&paul

Hey I have been stalking you since I had my ectopic. First I want to say congrats to the preggos, and wishing speedy BFP to the ones waiting. Next I wanted to ask did yall cycles change after the ecttopic. I noticed my temps are not very high anymore. I had methotrexate first then I ruptured, so right tube is gone. I dont have O pains anymore, and I only bleed for 2 days this cycle. I did get a HSG and the doctor said left tube looks blocked but you never know. I have my official meeting about this on tuesday. Thanks in advance


----------



## breakingdawn

Renea, I also lost my right tube. I got my regular cycle back about 32 days after surgery and so far it's been normal. I actually ovulated this month and it was only about a day or two off from when I would normally ovulate so I cannot complain. My doctor claims my left tube looks fine. I hope you get some good news from your meeting. A blocked tube can be fixed a lot of the time so I definitely wouldn't worry yet. Keep us posted. :)


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry Angel Big hugs. My heart is breaking for you here if u need anything hun.

Welcome Renea mine always pretty much went back to normal after the first month. Good Luck hun.


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Thanks ladies XX


----------



## katstar

mixedbeautyx said:


> Thanks ladies! I just feel like I'm never Oing from my good side, its frustrating!

You will hun,

Keep trying. Both ovaries race and the one with the best egg 1st gets to let it go. :) 

xx


----------



## katstar

Mommy2be20 said:


> Angel - I'm so so sorry :( rest up hun, thinking of you :hugs: x
> 
> Kat - if you've got the flutters, it won't be long now :D I noticed a huge change in movement last week, so hopefully you're the same and start getting some proper kicks! Mine likes to keep me up when I'm trying to fall asleep at night... what a brat! Our scans are getting closer :happydance: I'm so impatient! I wanna be team :pink: so so bad!! Way to go Zak with 3 stinkers by noon hahahah have fun with that mum! xx


I can wait for the kicks. lol. They did keep me up a lot. Becka used to wake at 3am and zak used to wake at 5am. Then when they were born they both had the same waking pattern as they did inside :shock: 

You want to be :pink: and i want :blue: watch you get :blue: and me get :pink: :haha: 
I thought i was not bothered as i have one of each and now with the scan getting closer, i want a boy :( probably because oh wants a boy and so does my daughter. Its their fault i starting wanting. Not looking forward to being disapointed. 
I remember wanting rebecka to be a boy. So bad too. When they said she was a girl, i cried loads and got gender disapointment depression for about 2 weeks. Then i saw all the lovely clothes and was thinking girly, it all went away. But it was hard. 

xx


----------



## katstar

renea&paul said:


> Hey I have been stalking you since I had my ectopic. First I want to say congrats to the preggos, and wishing speedy BFP to the ones waiting. Next I wanted to ask did yall cycles change after the ecttopic. I noticed my temps are not very high anymore. I had methotrexate first then I ruptured, so right tube is gone. I dont have O pains anymore, and I only bleed for 2 days this cycle. I did get a HSG and the doctor said left tube looks blocked but you never know. I have my official meeting about this on tuesday. Thanks in advance

I hun, Welcome. 

After my 1st ectopic mine went back to normal. 

After the 2nd when i had methotrexate, they did go funny. Sometimes shorter and sometimes longer but never the same. It took about 4 or 5 months for it to return to normal so maybe its that. They say methotrexate takes 3 months to leave your system so maybe its that. 

Also your tube may have had a spasm while the hsg was been done. This is not uncommon. 

Good luck with everything and keep us posted. 

Great avatar too. Its that all your family? xx


Amy,

What a great avatar too. You and xaviour look great and he is getting so big. I got zak a halloween costume and he is going to be a skeleton. So cute. 


Angel,


I hope you are looking after yourself. Have you been to see anyone to have it confirmed. I am just so sad for you. 

You will get your sticky bean. I can feel it in my bones. 

xx


----------



## Tasha16

Angel i am so sorry huni were here for you, get lots of rest. Hello everybody how are you all? Wlcome to the newbies. Afm i am 10dpo, i am not holding out much how as we only managed to bed once in fertile window as i got thrush (Sorry tmi). I am at the gp this afternoon about the bad pains/aches i'm getting in my stomach all the time and the fact that i haven't got pregnant in a year so i'm thinking something is not right xx


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Thanks kat and Tasha..:hugs:
not had it confirmed yet.. but i plan to go to the doctors and to also get some hpt.. to make sure that i am no longer pregnant..:cry: xx


----------



## breakingdawn

*hugs for you Angel* You will get your sticky BFP soon. I have no idea what DPO I am, maybe 3? I had a pregnancy dream last night. I wasn't pregnant (I don't think) but I was begging a fertility doctor to help me and he kept saying I had nothing wrong with me and I could get pregnant and then I said, "but you don't understand, I only have one tube now" and he just sort of looked at me funny and said, "Well, ok..." and I woke up. It was so odd. I guess I am still emotionally bothered with the one tube syndrome. :(


----------



## xmyturnplzx

Hi lovely ladies.. 

I'm new here :) I'm a one tuber too n think i have pcos too boo! Been ttc#1 for 2yrs and have first app with fertility specialist next monday at jessops sheffield. Anyone in the same boat? I mean pcos and one tube? xx


----------



## katstar

Hi tasha :hi:

You never know. I only bd the once with zak. :) I hope doctors have helped you today and maybe shed some light on your pain etc. xx


Breaking,

It is hard to get your head round only having one tube but your fertility is still at 85% with one tube. Alot of people think its 50% and its not at all. I have managed to get pregnant many times with one tube but you will see that when you get your bfp and your little bean in the right place. :) xx

Myturnplease,

Welcome hun :hi:

I have not had pcos but many people on here have. I hope you get some hope and answers on monday. 

xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Thank you Kat! I definitely need all the positive encouragement I can get!!!


----------



## puppymom32

Welcome myturn,
I also have PCOS. It stinks. I think there is one other who just found out on the board. They put me on metformin to help with the PCOS good luck hun.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Wow, I missed coming on a day.. lots to catch up on :D I'll try and keep up here!

Welcome to the newbies :wave: xxxx

Kat - was into MW today, my uterus is an inch past my belly button already and she thinks my placenta is at the back and that's why I feel so much movement :) So, if you want a :blue: and I want a :pink: if we get opposites, can we just swap? :haha: I'll be pretty bummed if I'm :blue: , I can see myself having a girlie and doing her hair and cute dresses... oh man, I really really want :pink: !!! I'm pretty freaked out at the idea of gender disappointment, I don't doubt I'd come around, but my hearts just set at this point. I hope we both get what we want :D xx

Tasha - I only bd'd once as well... look at me now! I should've recorded myself the morning of my BFP, talk about complete shock and disbelief.. I kept asking myself HOW?! with only getting one BD in and every other month had been two or more :dohh: it happens hun, don't count yourself out yet xx

Breaking - your dream reminded me of what I went through in real life :nope: I practically begged my OB to help in some way, she wouldn't even consider an HSG til I'd tried for a year unsuccessfully.. didn't need it afterall, but emotionally adjusting to having one tube is hard at first. Like Kat said though, once the BFP comes, having one tube just doesn't seem so bad anymore :hugs: xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Thank you mommy! Big hugs! I love all the supportive girls in this group! :*)


----------



## katstar

Mommy2be20 said:


> Kat - was into MW today, my uterus is an inch past my belly button already and she thinks my placenta is at the back and that's why I feel so much movement :) So, if you want a :blue: and I want a :pink: if we get opposites, can we just swap? :haha: I'll be pretty bummed if I'm :blue: , I can see myself having a girlie and doing her hair and cute dresses... oh man, I really really want :pink: !!! I'm pretty freaked out at the idea of gender disappointment, I don't doubt I'd come around, but my hearts just set at this point. I hope we both get what we want :D xx

:haha::haha::haha::haha: swap lol. My other oh is up for it if you pay courier costs :haha::haha::haha::haha:

I make beautiful girls too. Look at my angel. 

- aged 3

- aged 4

- aged 7


Girls are cool. Great companions for their mummy's till the hormonnes come. :wacko:
When me and becka lived alone for a couple of years after her dad left, it was amazing. I could not wait to get home to be with her after work. 
We would have tea, put our pj's on, pick a chick flick, make a comfy zone on the floor, put fire on, light candles, i would have wine, she would have milk, we would have sweets and we would do each others hair and talk all night. She is so grown up and quite forward for her age. I remember watching city of angels with her and she got it. really got it and she was only about 4 or 5. 

She was my best friend. :) :cloud9: Miss her now. she has gone to the coast with my mum. went friday and not back till saturday :( 

xx


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks Kat and Mommy2be i bd cd13 and didn't get a positve opk till cd 15. Well the doctor's have referred me to the gyne at hospital bcos she want's me to get checked for endometriosis, which i'm praying it isn't but it's not looking good as my mum has had it so i have more chance getting it apparantly xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Kat - Rebecka sure is a beauty!! :) And you seriously just made me want :pink: even more, stop that :haha: it sounds so perfect to curl up in pj's with a chick flick (my fav!!) doing each others' hair.. oh my goodness, you're killing me! That's a long trip she's gone on, I'm sure she's missing you just as much :) Can you imagine courier costs on two 7lb ish items from Canada to England and vice versa :rofl: Gosh I'd be broke for a year! xx

Tasha - glad you're gonna get that sorted out :) Sadly, they do say that endo is hereditary, I have no idea how though.. although not always, my mom had it (to an extreme where she had a hysterectomy after me) and I don't have it, but did suffer very painful periods :wacko: hopefully you can get some answers soon! xx


----------



## Tasha16

I use to be the same when i first started my periods, they were very painful and lasted a full week. I have never had much luck down there, when i was 17 i had to have a loop treatment for some precancerous cells i had, i just hope my luck will change xx


----------



## breakingdawn

I need to vent for a minute. I HATE MY BODY! :( I am NOT a fan of symptom spotting, ever.. especially early on and ESPECIALLY when I am certain there is no way I will get pregnant so quick after my surgery but dang my stupid body. :( For the past 2 nights I have had vivid, SUPER vivid dreams.. last night was really scary, almost terrifying. Nothing to do with TTC just more of a horror story dream. I am going to chalk that one up as the spooky Halloween season finally catching up to me. Also since yesterday I have had (sorry TMI coming) HORRIBLE gas... to the point of it being embarrassing! I have no idea what is going on there and I am starving all the time. I know 4 DPO is WAY too early for signs even if some miracle did happen this month. So why is my body being so mean? When I got pregnant back in August I remember 2 things: gas and feeling like I am starving 5 minutes after I eat! Although I am sure I was further DPO that time. I feel like my body is trying to be mean and harass me even though I was so laid back a couple of days ago about my dreaded 2ww. I mean I have no plans to even test unless AF is late or at least the day she is due. Sigh. So much for symptom spotting! Stupid stupid stupid!


----------



## katstar

Tasha,

I hope you don't have it. I heard a cure is pregnancy. I wonder if this is true and you get your bubba and a cure. But i hope you do not have it. 

I never had any problems down there at all. Up to the ectopic of course. So i can not imagine what half you ladies are going through. :hugs: 


Jess,

Sorry but i could not help looking at pics of becka as i miss her and then sharing them with you. She is happy though. I phoned her yesterday and she was full of beans talking about bad waves at the seaside. She is at whitby if you want to google search it. Its beautiful there. 

I would bankrupt you with postage costs as becka was 7lb 10 and zak was 9lb 4oz. :shock: and owch. His dad was 8lb 14 so i bet this baby will weigh big too. But its not over kilo's so you might get a discount from my end with royal mail. :haha: 
Well 2 weeks and i get to find out the sex of mine. Just 5 days after you. :) :cloud9:


Breaking,

Bodies are mean. Becuase you rmind is on it all the time, you will have dreams but yea the gas and hunger thing is a mistery. xx


----------



## Tasha16

Thank you Kat, the doctor did tell me to keep trying bcos if i have got it and get pregnant it can get rid of it so it must be right. X breakingdawn i hope it isn't ur body playing tricks and just very early symptoms xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Ugh!!! Woke up to cramps and AF isn't due for at least a week! No fair.


----------



## katstar

breakingdawn said:


> Ugh!!! Woke up to cramps and AF isn't due for at least a week! No fair.

hope its another symptom :) xx


----------



## breakingdawn

I'd probably have a better chance of winning the lottery than getting pregnant the first cycle after my tube being removed! But I'll still pray anyway. :)


----------



## Mommy2be20

Tasha - I've never had any luck in that department either! Painful/heavy periods, then my ectopic, pelvic inflammatory disease and BC would make me bleed nonstop :growlmad: .. oh my gosh, it felt never ending! But miracles happen :) just a matter of when xx

Kat - I just googled and wow.. it looks absolutely goregous! I love all of the old buildings, I wish we had stuff like that around here, they're so beautiful :) The countdown is really on for our scans.. I cannot waaait :dance: xx

Breaking - it's very very hard for anyone not to symptom spot, it's almost second nature when you're ttc! :wacko: Our bodies are so cruel to us too, every month I would get AF my boobs would get sore right after O, but the month of my BFP my nipples were sore instead and my boobs didn't become sore til 6DPO :dohh: sore boobs were like my reassurance that I O'd so I for sure thought I was out, then I thought maybe I O'd late.. what a mess I was! I can't stress it enough.. it'll be worth all of the insanity :hugs: xx


----------



## breakingdawn

I was doing AWESOME with no symptom spotting until the first two issues I had which were unlike me... (excessive gas + dreams). Now I have stupid cramps... I know these aren't in my head either. Maybe it's just AF getting ready to show up. She's due November 2nd but at this rate she might be early! Which is fine, just means I won't waste a test. lol


----------



## KimmyB

Hi girls, sorry I've not been around much, hope everyone is ok! Welcome to the newbies :flower: x


----------



## Tasha16

Hi everyone i hope ur all well? Mommy2be it's horrible isn't it, it just makes me feel like nothing is ever going to go right. Afm my af usually shows her face any time between cd24-28 and so far nothing (today being cd28) i did a test this morning with an internet cheapy and it was negative so am sure she will be here at sometime today :cry: xx


----------



## Tasha16

Breakingdawn i had af like cramping last week and was sure my af was coming early but i am still waiting, although i am sure she's going to come today it may be a good sign for you. I will keep my fx for you xx


----------



## katstar

Tasha,

Negative does not mean your out. I hope not anyway. xx

Jess, 

It is lovely there. My mum goes at least twice a year in her caravan (mobile home) and they love it. You can come and holiday here when ever you want. All you US/Canadian ladies can holiday here when ever you want. :thumbup: it would be a squeeze but i would fit you somewhere. :) 

For me today i got some maternity jeans off of ebay. I am over the moon with them. Even though i do not have a bump as such, my clothes are just too tight and uncomfy and i took the plunge to get some maternity ones (sold my others after zak :dohh: ) They are fantastic and in great condition. Paid £12 for 3 pairs from next and like i said they are like new. :happydance: xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well today. Anyone close to testing? 6 DPO here and light cramps along with annoying CM (ew sorry TMI I know). My face has not broken out yet and it usually breaks out one week before AF is due. When I got pregnant in August my face was super clear, I knew something was up. If it's not broken out by the weekend my body is officially playing a cruel trick on me! Still super gassy too (fun for the DH)! lol I'm in my 1ww now... if no major AF signs/spotting I'll test Wednesday of next week, the day she is due. Getting a little nervous... kinda just waiting for my face to break out! The cramping could go either way. I guess I am close to what would be implantation time. A super miracle would be nice but I am not getting my hopes up! In fact I think a BFP this soon might terrify me at this point!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Tash - I hope she doesn't show this time :winkwink: I personally don't care for IC's, I couldn't get a faint enough line to photograph even at 14DPO when bloods came back at 313, but my FRERs registered very dark! I hope this is the case for you too! Do you have any usual signs of her coming, or just gut feeling? Keep us posted hun! :dust: xx

Kat - that'd be a few of us to squeeze in :haha: I'm sure your OH would just love that, he'd be completely over ruled by woman! :D xx

Breaking - hopefully all these little odd things mean something :) I just took a quick peek at my chart, I had mild/dull cramps marked down from 8DPO til I stopped marking symtoms on 13DPO, apparently I had been gassy a few days in my tww too :haha: And not to be negative, a BFP is gonna scare you a bit no matter when it comes.. mine was well over a year after my loss and I don't think I was any more composed than I would've been the following month, it's nerve racking because we're not ignorant to the fact that bad things can and do happen :hugs: xx


----------



## breakingdawn

The main thing that is getting me is my face not breaking out yet and lack of PMS/normal moodiness by now! It may be coming though. If I still have neither of those by Sunday I will definitely be anxious!


----------



## Tasha16

Mommy2be20 said:


> Tash - I hope she doesn't show this time :winkwink: I personally don't care for IC's, I couldn't get a faint enough line to photograph even at 14DPO when bloods came back at 313, but my FRERs registered very dark! I hope this is the case for you too! Do you have any usual signs of her coming, or just gut feeling? Keep us posted hun! :dust: xx
> 
> Kat - that'd be a few of us to squeeze in :haha: I'm sure your OH would just love that, he'd be completely over ruled by woman! :D xx
> 
> Breaking - hopefully all these little odd things mean something :) I just took a quick peek at my chart, I had mild/dull cramps marked down from 8DPO til I stopped marking symtoms on 13DPO, apparently I had been gassy a few days in my tww too :haha: And not to be negative, a BFP is gonna scare you a bit no matter when it comes.. mine was well over a year after my loss and I don't think I was any more composed than I would've been the following month, it's nerve racking because we're not ignorant to the fact that bad things can and do happen :hugs: xx

Thanks Kat and mommy2be. She still hasn't shown her face,
no sign of her either just abit of period like cramping on and off. I have never used the ic's before, i have used some ones similar from home bargains but they were fine and picked up all my other pregnancies so thought i'd try these, anyway if she hasn't come by morning i am going to test with a frer xx


----------



## Tasha16

Well i tested with a frer this morning and it was negative so god knows what's going on xx


----------



## breakingdawn

7 DPO here and having AF like cramps and back pain. Still no acne/PMS moodiness.


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: kat lovely picies of Rebekah xx

Breaking and tash FX for you both xx


----------



## puppymom32

Tash hun hope its just to early good luck hun.

Good luck breaking.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Tash - hopefully this is just a case of late implantation or something :hugs: do you plan on testing again? x

Breaking - few more days to go hun :dust: x

Anyone hear from Caz lately?! She hasn't popped in in quite some time... hopefully everything is ok! :huh: x


----------



## jessica716

Hey Ladies, sorry i've not been about...

things are a little hectic...

little mans christening this weekend, OH has been sent over to rotterdam working away, little man is teething too and hes grouchy, grumpy and whingy...... which makes for a veryyyy tried mummy!!

Hope you are all well and bumps and babies are happy and healthy and those ttc i'll keep my fingers crossed
xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been busy with decorating the kitchen and bathroom think i have o so if temps go up tomorrow then next day i will be 1 dpo wooppp fx this month is mine hope your all well and happy halloween x x x


----------



## breakingdawn

9 DPO here and not much doing... had a dream last night I got a positive pregnancy test (I hate those), and I checked my temp this morning for fun because I know what they usually are, it was 98.48. Usually it's in the 97's... ugh. Just ready for AF so we can move on.


----------



## puppymom32

Good Luck Caz yay for decorating.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Caz - there you are! Figured you hadn't gone too far on us :haha: really rooting for your BFP now that you're doing it au natural :dust: x

Breaking - hopefully the higher temp means something :dust: I know from experience that it definitely can! x

AFM - nothing new really, feeling pretty drained lately, getting tired a lot quicker, out of breath, still no pregnancy glow :dohh: , although my friends are loving the bump and I'm usually the blunt of all jokes, but I have a good sense of humor, so that's ok with me :) x


----------



## Tasha16

Hi Ladies I hope your all having a great weekend xx

Good Luck Caz and Breakingdawn xx

AFM thanks for the Good Luck wishes but unfortunately the :witch: showed her ugly face this morning so this month I am going to try stay relaxed and not think about it much (if I can lol) xx


----------



## breakingdawn

I thought I saw a super light line on a HPT this morning. I took a photo but I can't see a thing in it but all these other women swear they see the shadow of a line. Great, my hopes are gonna be so crushed this month!!!


----------



## puppymom32

Hang in there breaking Waiting is the worst part. Just wish we could know as soon as it happens.


----------



## breakingdawn

I am freaking out. Is anyone else seeing this shadow?????? I am only 8/9 DPO!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo1-2.jpg


----------



## Mommy2be20

Tash - so sorry hun :hugs: was seriously pulling for you on that BFP.. grrr! xx

Breaking - if that's not a faint BFP then I'm not really sure what is! I see a line easily and also see pink in it........ ya, I keep looking back at it.... that's a :bfp: for sure!! :D :D xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Another test:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/breaking2.jpg


----------



## Mommy2be20

Yeeep, there's a congratulations in order!!! Without a doubt, you are pregnant my dear :D I'd actually say that's a gorgeous line for 9DPO, no way is it even possibly that that's an evap, it's very much pink! :winkwink: x


----------



## breakingdawn

I am scared to death! AF isn't even due until Wednesday and I think I might actually be closer to 8 DPO than 9!!!! My super dark positive OPK was on October 21st! When I got pregnant with my ectopic I had THIS type of faint line at 16 DPO!!!! Not 8 or 9 DPO!! So early!!!!


----------



## Mommy2be20

I think if I had tested when my temp went up at 8DPO, I could've had a faint.. but being as I was so sure I was out, I didn't test until the day before af was due (11DPO) when my temp was still up.. my line was unmistakeable by that point! But if you barely registered on an HPT at 16DPO with your ectopic and are already getting your positive now.. that to me sounds great! I'm sure your little bean is snuggling in in the right spot :) x


----------



## breakingdawn

I sure hope so, I feel like crying! I am so scared but so excited at the same time! I really hope it's darker tomorrow. Heading to bed soon, I hope I can sleep! I'll check my temp in the AM then test with FMU! Temp was 98.84 this morning and when I looked at my chart for August it was never that high even after my BFP.. it ranged from 97.9 to 98.2 ish!


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks mommy2be xx A huge congratulations breakingdawn that is a lovely bfp xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Still SO faint, very worried now. :(

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/compare.jpg


----------



## katstar

breakingdawn said:


> Still SO faint, very worried now. :(
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/compare.jpg

Breaking,

Congrats hun. :happydance:

Thats a great line for 10dpo. Do not worry. You have to remember that lines usually do not show up till about 13 or 14 dpo for many people. Mine was 13 dpo and it was as light as yours. 

Time now to go to the doctors and have bloods drawn. Every two days to see if they are doubling. If your numbers are good then its scan time around 6 weeks. :thumbup:



Tash i am so sorry af got you. :nope: i hope something positive comes for you soon. 

Fixed for you too caz. :) 

xxx


----------



## breakingdawn

I am just really scared of them staying faint as this is what happened to me in August with my ectopic. Except my first faint test was around 14 DPO I think.


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks Kat x Breakingdawn that is a very good positive for 10dpo, like kat said i would ring ur docs so u can have ur bloods taken xx


----------



## 4magpies

I never got a stong line on IC's. Go get a proper test and I bet you get a blinding line. 

Congrats!

x


----------



## puppymom32

Try a different brand test hun like FRER and see I think any line at 10dpo or 9 dpo is good but like Kat said go to the dr if u are worried and they can draw bloods to make sure they are doubling.


----------



## breakingdawn

Ugh here we go again with the blood work. I'll call them today or tomorrow, I don't really want to go in any sooner than the day my period is due because it could end in a chemical. Our doctor's office is 45 min. away downtown and $5 parking! Such a hassle! I'll try a different test tomorrow morning and if the line is still there or darker I will call tomorrow and make an appointment!


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Congrats! Total bfp :)


----------



## breakingdawn

Someone has me freaked out saying it could be left over hcg from my ectopic!?!? But I had a very normal period on Oct. 5th and a SUPER dark OPK a little over two weeks later! Also, my test yesterday morning I couldn't even see a line to photo it... unlike last night, surely it's not, right?


----------



## KimmyB

From what you've said it is very unlikely to be residual Hcg from the ectopic (especially as you could barely see the line yesterday) Congratulations on your BFP! Good luck with the blood work, let us know how it goes x


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: oh wow.. looks like its a bfp Breaking.. 
nice strong lines there.. XX:happydance::happydance:


----------



## angelcake71

I had a dream I got a positive pregnancty test before I actually did the test as well xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Taken less than 6 hours from my last test, I'm crazy!!!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/9or10DPOafternoon-1.jpg


----------



## Mommy2be20

Breaking - holy! That has gotten DARKER!!! That is not left over hcg from your ectopic, it's definitely progressing, plus you've had a proper af and pos OPKS since then... this is a whole new pregnancy without a doubt! :D :D A FRER would probably blow your mind if you're pulling up a line like that on IC! If you're more comfortable waiting to start bloods once af has skipped you, that's totally ok.. I did the same and it was just that much more reassuring :) xx


----------



## breakingdawn

It got a tiny bit darker since that photo: 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo-1.jpg

I feel light headed girls!


----------



## angelcake71

:happydance::happydance::happydance:looks good xx


----------



## puppymom32

Darn work computer wont let me see the pics. Everything XXX for you hun. Lightheaded is a good sign!!!


----------



## mamadonna

congratulations breaking :thumbup:


----------



## ollie

hi sorry to interupt first congrats to bfps i have just recently become a one tuber , i had iui treatment have allready a 6 year old son and wanted a sibling ,we were over the moon when the second iui worked but from the day before i got my bfp was havin brown discharge had my hcg bloods done first was 59 then doubled to 124. i then went for scan and nothin to be seen in uterus had more bloods done they were doubling so had another scan still nothing i was now 6 weeks .the professor at fertility centre sent me to hospital as she thought now eptopic even though she thought my tubes were clear ,went to hospital and doctor found baby straight away in tubes .it was then decided to have a laparoscopy to see if tubes could be saved first.went for surgery at 4pm the next thing i know im getting woke up in intensive care the next day on a ventilator they had to bring me out of sedation as i was very agitated what a shock i had to write on paper as could not speak ,they had to abort surgey as my left lung filled up with blood and the other lung collasped they then decided to give me methaxorate injection .had ventilator removed and was then sent to hdu overnight,(so sorry this is going on for ever) i had to wait a week to see if it had worked a weeek and 2 days later my hcg had gone up from 5760 to 7800 had a scan and the doc couldnt believe it it had grown it was decided surgery next day i had a spinal anasthetic and had tube and baby removed had a another bikini cut (have now been cut 3 times there) i have got so many emotions in me at the moment ,im not only grieveing the baby but also my body,i have had a miscarriage before i had the tablets , i just feel angry that if it had to be a loss why did it have to be this kind of loss i feel that i would have tried straight away but with surgery and methaxadone im goin to have to wait 6 months and thats what im finding so hard to deal with.im so sorry for the long story but many thanx for reading


----------



## breakingdawn

I did a FRER tonight, the line is so light it's scary. :( I am trying to remind myself I am only 10 DPO though. Sigh.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/FRER10DPO.jpg


----------



## Mommy2be20

ollie - first of all, I'm so sorry for your loss and secondly, I'm terribly sorry you had to go through so much! You're obviously very strong to have to deal with all of that in such a short period of time. There's a great bunch of women in here who are so comforting and can give really good advice, so don't be afraid to ask questions or leave a rant :hugs: x

Breaking - how many wees was this after and how long did you hold? My best guess is that you're probably pretty dilute by this point.. either way, I would NOT worry, that's still a great line for 10DPO! Try to keep the positive thoughts going, I know it's hard, but it's for the best :hugs: x


----------



## KimmyB

Ollie, welcome and so sorry for your loss. That must have been absolutely terrifying for you and your family. I hope you make a speedy recovery :hugs: x


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs: Ollie so sorry hun for your loss.. 
I wish you a speedy recovery.. since my ectopic a year ago.. (I lost right tube and beanie) .. I have had 2 bfps.. although I had an m/c both times.. I am not giving up home yet.. with the 1st pregnancy I definately ov from my tubless side.. so I hope that gives you some hope .. for if and when you feel strong enough to ttc again xx


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: Breaking at 10 dpo thats still a good line.. with my ectopic.. my lines were really faint.. 2 days after AF was due... its early days yet hun.. 
just be aware of the possible signs of ectopic.. but dont spend every minute worrying that it may be?? I know its hard.. :hugs:.. 

classic ectopic signs.. are niggly pain in one side
feeling bloated.. constipation.. feeling lightheaded or dizzy
brownish watery bleeding.. (or in my case red AF bleeding) 
feeling genrally unwell.. back ache
and later stages... pains get worse.. and shoulder tip pain.. and pain in the bottom.. like a red hot poker..
sometimes though you can get some of these symptons in a normal pregnancy!! .. no wwonder we get confused.. 

FX the lines keep getting darker.. if it was me I wouldnt test again til after AF is due.. :hugs: XX


----------



## katstar

Ollie,

Welcome here :hugs:

I am so sorry for your loss. :( that must have been awful to go through so much. I have never heard such a story and my heart goes out to you. Its so hard loosing a part of your body. You feel you have failed and its normal some days to hate yourself for what has happened but you have to remember its nothing you did. It will take time to get over this and there will be so much emotion going through you right now. You will feel down one minute and positive the next. You need to hang onto that positive feeling. You can see on here there are many positive stories about pregnancy after ectopics. 
I also had to wait 6 months after methotrexate and i can tell you it flew. I concentrated on other things coming up like christmas. I got pregnant with zak 6 months after methotrexate and he is doing great and soon to be 1 year old. I am also pregnant again and everythings going great. 
So stay positive and take this next 6 months to heal, come to terms with whats happened and look forward to getting ready for trying again. 

xxxx


----------



## katstar

Breaking,

I am guessing you peed on a lot of sticks yeaterday and you used all your hcg. I would do a first response in a morning. Try to hold yourself from poas. ;) You line still looks great. 

I would say no matter how much it costs and what ever hassle it is to get bloods done, do it sooner rather than later. Bloods are the only way to make sure its doubling normally and it gives docs time to act on saving your only tube if there is something wrong. I have a feeling it won't be but they need time to do this. :) xxx


----------



## Tasha16

Welcome ollie i am so sorry for you loss and all u have been throught, we are all here for u.Breakingdawn i wouldn't worry that the line is faint as frer do say to test from the day after ur period was due so it's good that it's showing up now. Also when i was late on last week i did a frer and it was stark white so u are deffinately pregnant huni xx


----------



## breakingdawn

FRER is still super duper light... maybe even lighter than yesterday. I am terrified this is ectopic again.


----------



## 4magpies

I'd be getting myself to the doctors ASAP. No good guessing with tests.

x


----------



## breakingdawn

Have an appointment tomorrow AM for blood work.


----------



## 4magpies

Thats pretty bad you'd think they'd show more urgency.

x


----------



## breakingdawn

Well, there is nothing they can do either way.. they are gonna follow my levels until they get high enough for an ultrasound I guess. I am not even due for AF until tomorrow and I will be 12 DPO tomorrow. I ovulated a couple of days late this cycle.


----------



## 4magpies

Still would've thought they would've wanted the first blood as soon as possible?

I've been told to seek medical attention immediately if I am ever pregnant.

x


----------



## breakingdawn

I don't know... I am going to try not to worry anymore. Here is my FRER progression so far.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo-2.jpg


----------



## 4magpies

The only thing you can do. You take them both with FMU?

I'd say they are pretty similar.

xx


----------



## breakingdawn

The top one was taken last night around 10pm, the bottom one was taken this morning at about 8:45am so maybe it just didn't have time to get much darker. I am not testing ANY more today!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Thats only 10 hours. It takes 48 hours to double, I don't think you left long enough.

xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Yeah, I just thought it might be more visible with FMU this AM.... oh well!


----------



## katstar

I think the 11dpo test is slightly darker hun xx


----------



## breakingdawn

It may be... and I just realized I am so confused on how many DPO I am. Can anyone help me sort it out? LOL.... I had a normal positive OPK on the 20th, a RAGING super super dark OPK on the 21st, and then back to negative on the 22nd.


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: At least they are starting to do your bloods hun.. 
here in the uk they only start doing your bloods if they dont see anything at the 6 week scan.. even with a previous ectiopic!! xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Yeah, my doctor is going to follow my blood work until it gets to the level where it can be seen on a scan and then I will get my early scan. Wanna talk about nerves, I will be a wreck that day!!!!


----------



## ollie

hi ladies thank u for the lovely welcome , it feels so good to talk to people who know how u really feel my friends have been great but i dont think they properly ,breaking i remember with my son that frer using fmu were not as good as night time urine there is defo lines there and they will get stronger ,it must be awful havin the fear of having an eptopic again i know i was always scared incase i had a miscarriage again but eptopic is so much more fearful i have everything crossed for you x a little more info about me ladies why i feel so angry at not being able to try so quickly is because of my age i am 41 when i asked my fertility doc if she thought i was too old she said my ovaries will let me know my ovaries were found to be working good (why we have iui is my husband has low sperm count everything ok with me iui is unmedicated), i have a appointment with my fertility doc tomorrow to go through things as when i was in intensive care i told them i wouldnt be trying again as i was just pleased to be alive and we are allready blessed with a child but now i i feel i want to try again also i am worried if i do fall pregnant again the scar tissue off my 3 surgeries and how would my scar hold up and would i need another cut there but then again look at how many times posh spice has been cut there but then again she wont have the apron drop lol sorry again for the long post for your support and again thank you


----------



## puppymom32

Ollie,
Welcome hun so sorry for you loss. I've never had the shot so sorry. I have had 3 surgeries for my ectopics. Each time after the first they said the scar tissue didnt look very bad. Did they cut you in the same spot each time. I have three different scars well 6 on my tummy and 3 on my bikini line and then same on on my belly button cut 3 times. I wish they would have done them all in the same spot but mayb it was bcuz of the scar tissue.


----------



## ollie

puppymom32 said:


> Ollie,
> Welcome hun so sorry for you loss. I've never had the shot so sorry. I have had 3 surgeries for my ectopics. Each time after the first they said the scar tissue didnt look very bad. Did they cut you in the same spot each time. I have three different scars well 6 on my tummy and 3 on my bikini line and then same on on my belly button cut 3 times. I wish they would have done them all in the same spot but mayb it was bcuz of the scar tissue.

thank u puppymom for the welcome omg u have got a few scars they cut me in the same place bikini first was to remove a dermoid cyst it was quite big had teeth hair bone glands etc yuk then i had a section and now this ,im havin trouble with the scar the dissolvable stiches havent dissolved and i am on anti biotics and painkillers the next thing i get will be thrush off the anti biotics ha ha


----------



## breakingdawn

Ollie thank you dear and sorry for your loss! My doctor claimed I had no scar tissue anywhere from my previous c section. The ectopic surgery was done over the same scar. He said he wanted us to try again after one cycle in case of future scar tissue. I'm one big ball of nerves right now as this was our first cycle trying again and I was expecting it to take at least 6 months!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm dont no what dpo i am but all today i have had a weird pain in my lower abdomen its like pulling and tugging type pain :hi: new ones x x x


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: caz, nice to see you around :D x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Caz - :wave: hope those pulling/tugging pains are a good thing, I had them around 10DPO! When are you planning to test?? Fx'd for you x :dust:

Breaking - I would not be panicking over that test, it had no time at all to progress hun. Glad you're getting in for your bloods though, that'll put your mind at ease :hugs: thinking of you! x

Kat - how are you doing over there hun?? Baby getting more active yet?? :D x

AFM - must have an internal hemorrhoid (how lovely, right?!) :nope: had a bleed this morning with my BM (ugh, sorry for TMI). I'll mark that down as yet another glamorous symptom of pregnancy :dohh: But on a more pleasant note, my scan is almost here.. I'm SO anxious it's not even funny!! x


----------



## 4magpies

I've had some wierd sharp pains on me left hand side. 

AF is due this weekend ish. Think she will be late.

x


----------



## katstar

Hi guys,

NOt felt any movement since a couple of weeks ago. But it was 20 weeks with zak. I expect the same. 
1 more week to scan. My oh is in melt down over it lol. He said he did not want to find out the sex the other day and said that if it was a girl he would deal with it better when she is born, but now he wants to know at the scan. He is driving me mental lol. :dohh:

Zak is full of cold and has a cough again. He is having a pj day today as we are not going anywhere so he might as well. 

Fingers crossed for mags and caz. And anyone else in 2ww. xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks Kat, dont think I will be pregnant. No hope anymore.

Next FS appointment is on the 23rd anyway. Hopefully I will actually get some help rather than being fobbed off!

xx


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck for your appt 4magpies :flower:
And good luck for scan Kat, how exciting!


----------



## puppymom32

ollie said:


> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> Ollie,
> Welcome hun so sorry for you loss. I've never had the shot so sorry. I have had 3 surgeries for my ectopics. Each time after the first they said the scar tissue didnt look very bad. Did they cut you in the same spot each time. I have three different scars well 6 on my tummy and 3 on my bikini line and then same on on my belly button cut 3 times. I wish they would have done them all in the same spot but mayb it was bcuz of the scar tissue.
> 
> thank u puppymom for the welcome omg u have got a few scars they cut me in the same place bikini first was to remove a dermoid cyst it was quite big had teeth hair bone glands etc yuk then i had a section and now this ,im havin trouble with the scar the dissolvable stiches havent dissolved and i am on anti biotics and painkillers the next thing i get will be thrush off the anti biotics ha haClick to expand...

I had my last surgery in June of last year and I can still see some of my dissolvable stiches on my belly button scar the dr said it was fine and not hurting anyathing. Hope u dont get the thrush but that is how it goes isnt it. :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

I have quite alot of scars too,

Belly button cut 3 times and 5 scars all over my stomach.

I got problems with my disolvable stitches in my bellybutton, some stuck under my skin. It still plays up 6 months after my last op. Weeps sometimes. My belly button is proper ugly now. :(

xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls dont no when i am testing but will let you all no if its a bfp of af woke up this morning ruff think i have a cold coming on x x x


----------



## Tasha16

Hello ladies i hope u are all wellm good luck to anyone waiting to test xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Blood test this AM, super scared.


----------



## katstar

4magpies said:


> Thanks Kat, dont think I will be pregnant. No hope anymore.
> 
> Next FS appointment is on the 23rd anyway. Hopefully I will actually get some help rather than being fobbed off!
> 
> xx

I hope you do too. Push for answers/help hun. Don't stand for them fobbing you off. :) 

xx


----------



## 4magpies

breakingdawn said:


> Blood test this AM, super scared.

I know you won't know whether everything is okay till after 48 hours but thinking of you.

xx



katstar said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Kat, dont think I will be pregnant. No hope anymore.
> 
> Next FS appointment is on the 23rd anyway. Hopefully I will actually get some help rather than being fobbed off!
> 
> xx
> 
> I hope you do too. Push for answers/help hun. Don't stand for them fobbing you off. :)
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I'm just sick of too and fro'ing from the hospital now, I've been under the consultant for over 2 years now. Takes the mickey.

xx


----------



## puppymom32

Breaking good luck hun thinking of you. FX in the next 48 hr you have some good news.

Big hugs 4 magpies


----------



## ollie

breakingdawn said:


> Blood test this AM, super scared.

hope everything goes well for you x


----------



## ollie

4magpies said:


> I have quite alot of scars too,
> 
> Belly button cut 3 times and 5 scars all over my stomach.
> 
> I got problems with my disolvable stitches in my bellybutton, some stuck under my skin. It still plays up 6 months after my last op. Weeps sometimes. My belly button is proper ugly now. :(
> 
> xx

wow you have got alot of scars aswell eeeh the things we go through lol


----------



## breakingdawn

Well here is how my appointment went:

Got there and my nurse was surprised and happy to see me, to say the least. I did a urine test and it came back positive (of course). I only saw it the first 2 minutes or so and the line was there but it was not dark. She told me later that the test did darken up some. Gah! Doesn't she know I am a POAS addict!? I mean couldn't I have carried the test around with me or something??? :blush:

I got my blood drawn, OW! We had to get the specialist because my nurse can never find a vein in my arm. :dohh: It took a while for the specialist too actually and it hurt, not looking forward to Friday! :wacko:

So, I waited to see my doctor and this is pretty much how it went, he walks in to the room.. looks at me with a shocked expression as to why I am there. He sat down, opened my chart, then looked at me with disbelief and said, "So... you had an ectopic, you had sex, now you are pregnant. Well, no fertility problems there!" :rofl: Ya think? I told him I am terrified it's in my tube again and he said, "There is a risk but we removed your bad tube so I think everything will be fine." I have issues believing him though since he told me to begin with I had better chance of getting struck by lightning than having an ectopic, look what happened there! I guess when the next thunderstorm comes I need to take cover! :haha:

So, I should get my results tomorrow. I will be glad if it's 50 or above honestly. It was 16 my first time in August. If it's that low again you can bet a serious panic attack will ensue. I have to go back for a repeat test on Friday.

That's about it I think!


----------



## ollie

well ladies been to see professor murdoch at fertility she doesnt seem that keen for me to try again she said she got a shock when she heard how poorly i had been .she decided that i can try again and have a few goes at iui again but i have got a cut off march when im 42 she says shes quite shocked that i want to try again and if i did fall pregnant a plan would have to in place incase anesthetic would be needed ,also i said i was worried that it seems to be that i always ovulate on my left side ,where there is no tube and she said she has even seen it when people ovulate on an opposite side and the other fallopian tube picks it up i had heard of that but was still unsure of it bein quite true so got to get myself well and in the new year try again .hope all is well with all you ladies


----------



## ollie

breakingdawn said:


> Well here is how my appointment went:
> 
> Got there and my nurse was surprised and happy to see me, to say the least. I did a urine test and it came back positive (of course). I only saw it the first 2 minutes or so and the line was there but it was not dark. She told me later that the test did darken up some. Gah! Doesn't she know I am a POAS addict!? I mean couldn't I have carried the test around with me or something??? :blush:
> 
> I got my blood drawn, OW! We had to get the specialist because my nurse can never find a vein in my arm. :dohh: It took a while for the specialist too actually and it hurt, not looking forward to Friday! :wacko:
> 
> So, I waited to see my doctor and this is pretty much how it went, he walks in to the room.. looks at me with a shocked expression as to why I am there. He sat down, opened my chart, then looked at me with disbelief and said, "So... you had an ectopic, you had sex, now you are pregnant. Well, no fertility problems there!" :rofl: Ya think? I told him I am terrified it's in my tube again and he said, "There is a risk but we removed your bad tube so I think everything will be fine." I have issues believing him though since he told me to begin with I had better chance of getting struck by lightning than having an ectopic, look what happened there! I guess when the next thunderstorm comes I need to take cover! :haha:
> 
> So, I should get my results tomorrow. I will be glad if it's 50 or above honestly. It was 16 my first time in August. If it's that low again you can bet a serious panic attack will ensue. I have to go back for a repeat test on Friday.
> 
> That's about it I think!

aah hope those results are good tomorrow, its awful having to wait at my clinic they take blood in the morning then you have to phone up at 4 pm the same day to get .will you go back for more bloods to see if doubling?sorry just noticed that u are going back friday


----------



## angelcake71

:thumbup: Ollie I can definately confirm that the opposite side can pick up the egg.. as this happened with my pregnancy after the ectopic.. I ov from the right side, but dont have my right tube.. only my left and managed to get a bfp.. (though I had an m/c) ... like you I will probably stop at 42 xx


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: good luck Breaking xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Blood test results some time tomorrow, here is my latest FRER:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/FRER12DPO1.jpg

:)

Hope everyone is doing okay!


----------



## mamadonna

good luck for tomorrow breaking,and that test is way darker:thumbup:


----------



## ollie

angelcake71 said:


> :thumbup: Ollie I can definately confirm that the opposite side can pick up the egg.. as this happened with my pregnancy after the ectopic.. I ov from the right side, but dont have my right tube.. only my left and managed to get a bfp.. (though I had an m/c) ... like you I will probably stop at 42 xx

hi the problem i have is do i go with that and hope it would pick up the egg as its £1500 a go if you dont mind me asking what age are you ? yeah i think no more trying after that as you have to think of the child growing up with older parents .trying not to be bigheaded me n hubby do not look our age ha ha


----------



## ollie

breakingdawn said:


> Blood test results some time tomorrow, here is my latest FRER:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/FRER12DPO1.jpg
> 
> :)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing okay!

wow much darker x:thumbup:


----------



## Mommy2be20

Breaking- much much darker now! Feeling a little bit more relaxed now?? :) x


----------



## breakingdawn

I am a little more simmered but waiting on blood test results for tomorrow is making me anxious! I don't want a repeat of August. Surely it is higher than 16 with that photo, surely. When I went in and it was 16 in August I had NOTHING on my FRER!


----------



## angelcake71

:happydance::happydance: thats loads darker hun.. Good luck XX


----------



## Mommy2be20

Oh I can guarantee that's more than 16!! I attached mine from 12DPO (didn't do a FRER the morning of my bloods, just a digi). But my 14DPO beta came back at 313, so cut that in approx half and my beta would've been somewhere around 110 for that FRER! I know you can't really judge beta by the darkness of the line, but it is a little more comforting :) x
 



Attached Files:







JULY15smaller.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## katstar

breaking thats a great test :) i think it will be over 50 with that line :thumbup:

ollie, i hope it works out for you. I have heard the oposite tube picking up the egg many times. i used to go on ectopic trust forum and it happened a lot on there. :) Rest for now and look forward to xmas, new year and then think about ttc. :hugs:

Jess,

Just two more sleeps and then your scan. What time will it be when you let us know :haha: xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Kat - the last of this countdown is kiillliingg me!!!! I'm going pretty nuts over here :dohh: My appt is at 3pm (it's almost 3pm here right now), so we'll say around this time on Friday :D I'll probably update as soon as I leave the room.. then upload pics when I get home! x


----------



## ollie

thanx katstar yeah gonna have a bit time to get back healthy and a new start in new year,does anyone know when i can start and take oral folic acid after having the methax shot just for it to start and build back up in my body i meant to ask fertility doc today and forgot as want it in my body a good 3 months before i have iui treatments


----------



## Mommy2be20

Ollie - I didn't have the shot, so I just did a little googling to see if there was a reason to wait and when you could start again. From what I gather, once your beta has returned back to 0, you can definitely start taking folic acid again.. so once you've had a proper period. If there's another answer, someone please correct me :) x


----------



## 4magpies

You shouldnt TTC for 3 months after Methotrexate.

x


----------



## ollie

4magpies said:


> You shouldnt TTC for 3 months after Methotrexate.
> 
> x

thanx magpies yeah we will start uiu in new year i was just wondering could i start and build up the folic acid twelve weeeks before i have had no bloods done as i had methx shot then surgery a week later so i am guessing there will be no hcg in me or do u think i should ask for a hcg blood test first .MOMMY thanx for googling


----------



## angelcake71

that is true hun.. once levels are at ) it is ok to take folic acid.. 
and yes definately wait 3 months after the injection x


----------



## breakingdawn

I just wanted to comment on the shot. I'm sure waiting 3 months is best. However, it's been two months since my shot and my doctor said he has zero concerns about it affecting me. He's a pretty well known doctor in our state who has done quite a lot of
OB research so I have to trust him when he says I'll be okay. However I could still miscarry simply by getting pregnant again so soon after surgery. :(


----------



## ollie

breakingdawn said:


> I just wanted to comment on the shot. I'm sure waiting 3 months is best. However, it's been two months since my shot and my doctor said he has zero concerns about it affecting me. He's a pretty well known doctor in our state who has done quite a lot of
> OB research so I have to trust him when he says I'll be okay. However I could still miscarry simply by getting pregnant again so soon after surgery. :(

breaking u just take it real easy hun ,my fertility doc said i could try after a period i told her its 3 months she didnt know much about it as it is not commonly used here i just had it with the surgery not goin straight ahead and ending up in intensive care, it had to be brought in from up from the south it took 4 hours to ship it up to the hospital that i was in


----------



## breakingdawn

From what I was told the shot leaves normal, healthy individual's bodies within 1 to 2 weeks at the very longest. 3 months is used a precaution, a pretty generous precaution, and for people who may have various medical conditions which may cause some of the medication to linger. However I've read studies of many women actually conceiving while USING the medication for other purposes, then stopping immediately, and even those women ended up with healthy babies. I am not too terribly worried. I am more worried about it being in my tube again AND it sticking.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Ollie - you'd think that after the surgery, your beta drops immediately, but I was surprised to find out that it doesn't. It drops very very quickly though. I had to have bloods done 7 days after surgery and again 7 days after that, they were back to 0 by that time.. and once I was back down to 0, then my regular cycle started, so either just go by a period or try requesting bloods from your doc :flower: x


----------



## breakingdawn

Beta is at 89 for 12 DPO, stupid on call nurse told me it was low. UM no, not for what I have googled. She has NO idea what DPO I am.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Breaking - ugh, don't listen to her! It bothers me SO much when nurses do that, I was told mine were too high and indictive of a molar pregnancy :growlmad: 89 for 12DPO is fantastic, I've heard of so many women having a much lower number on 14DPO and their pregnancy was very much successful! So congrats on a great number and much higher than 16 :) Do you go for your next bloods tomorrow now?? x


----------



## breakingdawn

Yep more blood work tomorrow, and I did some new tests to make me feel better!


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: breaking dont worry hun.. the 3 month thing is only as a precaution.. 
and a guideline.. 
Gah.. stupid nurse.. as long as it doubles your hcg is fine.. the normal range level is massive! xx


----------



## breakingdawn

My tests seem to be quite darker today too!!!! Makes me feel better!


----------



## ollie

thanx mommy 2 be i will just wait for period sick of going to docs . breaking i think that 89 is a good start i was 59 at 17 dpo and pleased that your tests are getting darker


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i am still full of it my temps were high this morning i put i had a fever in it break congrats hun woopp another bfp x x x


----------



## Tasha16

Hey ladie's how are you all, breaking good luck with ur second bloods today, ignore that stupid nurse 89 is good xx


----------



## breakingdawn

I can't believe I'll have to wait the entire weekend for my results. How stupid is that?


----------



## ollie

breakingdawn said:


> I can't believe I'll have to wait the entire weekend for my results. How stupid is that?

ooh no u are going to be chewed all weekend til u get the results just keep poas to see if getting darker hun


----------



## Mommy2be20

Breaking - having bloods drawn on a Friday is the worst :dohh: the wait is gonna suck, but I think it'll be worth it.. I have a good feeling :) x

Tash & Caz - :wave: ladies! Hope you're both good x

AFM - the big day is FINALLY here!!! I'm a ball of nerves, I managed to grab 6 hours of sleep last night, though more was definitely wanted :dohh: The countdown is down to 5 hours now :D :D Will update as soon as I know! x


----------



## breakingdawn

Either the nurses at my doctor's office are idiots or they are trying to jinx me. I went in for my hCG follow up this morning and my nurse and doctor weren't there so I got some woman who had no idea why I was there. I explained that I was there for a follow up blood test and she said "Oh what were you numbers last time" I told her 89, again she is like "Oh well it's a little low maybe you are early." WTH!? I was like DUDE SHUT UP!!! I explained to her I wasn't even LATE for my period yet when they did my first results and that I did my own research online and it seems to be normal so far. So she is all like "Oh yeah I guess you did your homework you are probably just early." OMG REALLY. I am so pissed off. I won't get results until Monday. Great.


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: so sorry breaking.. XX


----------



## breakingdawn

As long as it's not in my tube again and I don't lose the ONLY good tube I have left I will be okay! Hopefully my numbers went up up up. Now just to get through the weekend.


----------



## katstar

Breaking just keep taking lots of folic acid. :) 
And 89 is not low. Mine was 52 at 13 dpo so tell her that and there - ner ner. Hnag in there hun. I had to wait over a weekend for results. It went quickly though. 

Come on jess!!! i am peeing my pants here. lol. xx


----------



## breakingdawn

I promise this is the last pic. spam I am sending you guys but, it does look darker right?? If only a TINY bit?? :( Trying not to worry but every now and then I feel weird stuff going on, on my left side. I also get it on the right sometimes too and I know nothing is there because there is no tube. If it's in my left tube I am going to DIE. Literally. :(

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/FRER14DPO.jpg


----------



## Mommy2be20

Breaking - I had one sided niggles and pinches, which freaked me right out too.. also didn't have my beta properly watched for doubling til well into 5wks, so it was even more nerve racking :dohh: but the pains don't ALWAYS mean something is wrong. Positive thoughts!!! And your tests still look really good xx

Kat - I'm antsy as all heck over here too!! But leaving in a few mins to get on the road for the hour drive.. my appt is in 2 hours, so by 3 more hours I should have an update up :D Yayyyyyy xx


----------



## Tasha16

I'm so excited for u Jess. Breaking that is crap that there making u wait, whenever i have had bloods done they have always let me know later the same day. I'm sure it will have gone up the line is very dark now xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Apparently the lab is slow and stupid. I hate them sometimes! :(


----------



## breakingdawn

Ooohh!!!! Can't wait for your update!!!!!!!


----------



## katstar

oh man!!! still no news and i won't be able to come on for another two hours. :( 
:pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue:?????????


----------



## katstar

breakingdawn said:


> I promise this is the last pic. spam I am sending you guys but, it does look darker right?? If only a TINY bit?? :( Trying not to worry but every now and then I feel weird stuff going on, on my left side. I also get it on the right sometimes too and I know nothing is there because there is no tube. If it's in my left tube I am going to DIE. Literally. :(
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/FRER14DPO.jpg


Them lines look so much darker now :) i don't think i have had one that dark. But then again i used a digi :dohh:


----------



## breakingdawn

OMG my IC just blew me away!!!!!!!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo-3.jpg

Last photo I swear! I just had to!


----------



## katstar

breakingdawn said:


> OMG my IC just blew me away!!!!!!!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo-3.jpg
> 
> Last photo I swear! I just had to!


hahaha :haha:

bless you. you send as many as you need love :thumbup: 

xx


----------



## breakingdawn

I am sorry, heehee, I am all done now I promise. I just cannot believe this is happening so soon... very surreal!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Quick update as I'm on my phone... but that was amazing!!!
I'm MORE than happy to say that I HAVE A DAUGHTER ON THE WAY!!!!!!!!! :pink: :pink: 
She looked beautiful from what I could see, she was kinda shy and kept hiding her face, she was snuggled up to the placenta for most of the scan :) so sweet! Will upload a pic or two when I get home! x


----------



## breakingdawn

Mommy2be20 said:


> Quick update as I'm on my phone... but that was amazing!!!
> I'm MORE than happy to say that I HAVE A DAUGHTER ON THE WAY!!!!!!!!! :pink: :pink:
> She looked beautiful from what I could see, she was kinda shy and kept hiding her face, she was snuggled up to the placenta for most of the scan :) so sweet! Will upload a pic or two when I get home! x

OMG YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9: TEAM PINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see photos!!!! I hope we are Team Blue this time but I will be happy with anything that sticks in my UTERUS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :blush::haha:


----------



## katstar

Mommy2be20 said:


> Quick update as I'm on my phone... but that was amazing!!!
> I'm MORE than happy to say that I HAVE A DAUGHTER ON THE WAY!!!!!!!!! :pink: :pink:
> She looked beautiful from what I could see, she was kinda shy and kept hiding her face, she was snuggled up to the placenta for most of the scan :) so sweet! Will upload a pic or two when I get home! x


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hello Lyla Deeann!!! 

whoop whoop. yey for you love. I bet you are on cloud nine? I bet you felt like crying when they told you? 

I am so happy for you. :) :happydance::happydance:

xxxx


----------



## KimmyB

Congratulations hun! Great news on the scan :cloud9:
Breaking, those lines look fab! Much darker than I ever got at that stage. My 1st beta was only 29! I think that was at 12dpo x


----------



## breakingdawn

Anxious to get my results Monday! Hope it puts me that much closer to my early scan!!!!! When did you ladies get your first scan, the first pregnancy after your ectopic?


----------



## KimmyB

I think mine was 5+5 x


----------



## breakingdawn

Yay! Hoping for a 5 week scan!!! Surely I'll get one if my numbers are really good in week 4!


----------



## KimmyB

Let me check my baby record book...2 mins x


----------



## KimmyB

Actually I was wrong, it was 5 weeks. My hcg at that point was 7878 and the gestational sac was 10mm. I think I was originally booked for the scan at 6 weeks but I had a bleed so they scanned me early. I then had a scan at 6, 7, 12, 14, 20, 25 (4d scan) and 37 x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Ok, I'm all caught up on facebook finally, so I'll upload on here now :D
*First one is my fav, she snuck her thumb in for a few seconds and showed all four little fingers :)
*Second one, she looks so peaceful and comfy laying on the placenta
*Third one, she's hiding her face right into the placenta, took forever to get her to move her head the slightest bit to see her face! She was being SO shy xx
 



Attached Files:







UC BABY_4.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 1









UC BABY_18.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 2









UC BABY_19.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## breakingdawn

Adorable pictures! SO happy for you!!

So can I get opinions? I know when I had my ectopic my hcg started out very very very low and while it did double the first week it stopped doubling after that. Anyone have an opposite experience? If my levels rise too fast too early could it also mean ectopic? I keep getting pains on my left side sometimes and it's making me really nervous.


----------



## puppymom32

Breaking I dont think so when the number are extremely high then sometimes it could b a molar pregnancy. My sisters were extremely high and I was worried for her based on her last period but she is due next week so anything can happen. 

With my last ectopic my first set of numbers didnt double but then after that they started to double it was crazy the pain was so much and the scan not showing anything let us know it was too late. And the first numbers were right. I went for several bloods and a few scans and the waiting is what caused my tube to rupture. 

I think u will be fine I know this will b the longest weekend of your life. But praying all is ok. The pains are normal in utero pregnancies but after having an ectopic it is so hard to not worry about every pain.


----------



## puppymom32

Beautiful pics hun u must be so excited. She is lovely.


----------



## breakingdawn

Thank you so much for the reassurance!


----------



## Mommy2be20

puppymom32 said:


> Beautiful pics hun u must be so excited. She is lovely.

Thank you :) I'm quite in love with her already and even more anxious for her big arrival now! I love your picture by the way, it's gorgeous and your little man is growing like a weed :flower: x


----------



## katstar

:) arrrrr great pics jess. 

Wish i could afford a 4d scan. But i am quite patient so i do mind waiting. 

My little man is not getting any better. Still got a cold and a really bad cough. Docs on wednesday said all was ok and he will catch a lot of virus's at his age but its been 10 days now and i am shattered. I bet he is too. 

xxx


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs: Loving the scan piccies Mommy.. xx


----------



## ollie

Mommy2be20 said:


> Ok, I'm all caught up on facebook finally, so I'll upload on here now :D
> *First one is my fav, she snuck her thumb in for a few seconds and showed all four little fingers :)
> *Second one, she looks so peaceful and comfy laying on the placenta
> *Third one, she's hiding her face right into the placenta, took forever to get her to move her head the slightest bit to see her face! She was being SO shy xx

aah lovely photos mommy2 x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Kat - I have NO patience :rofl: plus being my first and more than likely my only, I'm going all out! And that's terrible that your little guy is still sick :( poor thing, I hope he gets better real soon! x


----------



## breakingdawn

I just spent my dinner crying my eyes out. Around 2pm I noticed a very very light pink tinge on the TP when I went to the bathroom. It went away for a while but it's back again and a little more noticeable, it is kind of mixed in with clear cm (sorry for the tmi) but a definite light pink color. I cannot live through another ectopic, or loss for that matter. I know what tons of people say... "Oh spotting in early pregnancy can be common..." but it's also common for ectopic pregnancies and losses too. I am so scared. And this always happens to me on a weekend. Why!?!? :_(


----------



## Mommy2be20

Breaking - sorry to hear you're having a rough weekend. There's not much I can say that you don't already know, such as it isn't unusual to have spotting and it might not mean anything, etc. Easier said than done, but you really have to try and relax :hugs: hopefully everything is just fine x


----------



## KimmyB

Mommy, beautiful scan pictures :cloud9:
Breaking, I really hope this is normal spotting for you. I know how frightening it is so I really feel for you x


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs: Aww Breaking hun.... could it be an inplantation bleed hun?? 
as that is often described as either a pinky mucus or brown mucus... ?????
try not to worry hun.. unless you get more bleeding or pains.. 
keep us posted.. XXX


----------



## katstar

arrr breaking. i am so sorry you have to see any tinge. I did with zak till 9 weeks the little monkey and i did with this one around 4-5 weeks. I did not have any pain and it was in my cm like you described. It did go with no known cause so i guess it was bubba getting snugger. It is very common for them to bed down even further and to cause tinged cm. I do hope everything is ok. Please let us know how you are. 

xxxx


----------



## breakingdawn

I've noticed it on about 3-4 bathroom trips, once this morning. Definitely not enough for a liner or anything just only sometimes when I wipe. It is a very very light color, yesterday it was an extremely light pink and this morning it was a very light brown and mixed in with a good bit of cm (sorry for the tmi). I am not having any cramps aside from my usual twinges every now and then. Just going to keep praying.... I really want this one to stick. I just want a sibling for my daughter, I don't want to be greedy. :( I know some women don't even have one so I should feel blessed, and I do. I am just scared. I plan on calling my doctor's office first thing tomorrow though to let them know.. I need my blood results anyway. My guess is they will have me come in for a third quant. and then decide when to do a scan from there.


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs: that does sound like implantation bleed hun.. but call your doctor tomorrow to be sure xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Why would implantation bleeding occur so late though? I hear it always occurs before you'd even miss a period. I've had positive tests since 9 DPO so why spotting now at 16 DPO? :( It doesn't make a lot of sense to me, I swear this is going to end in another loss and I am just going to be emotionally dead.


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: not sure hun.. but I had my implantation bleed around the time my AF was due.. because I thought my AF was arriving.. so put a pad on.. but nothing came so I tested and got a bfp.. but sadly I did have an m/c 13 days later.. so I hope thats all it is hun.. 
are you still spotting?? xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Kind of... it's just when I wipe sometimes and it is extremely light, if I wasn't looking for it I probably wouldn't notice it.


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs:it does like Inplantation.. but rest just in case hun.. and see your doctor tomorrow if worried.. are you in the UK or USA?? xx


----------



## breakingdawn

US, calling doctor tomorrow morning. They should have my blood results from Friday too.


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: thinking of you sweetie.. I know you are worried.. 
Take care hun xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

From what you're describing and what the other ladies are saying, it does sound like it could be bean snuggling in. Hopefully your bloods come back nicely doubled! :hugs: hang in there x


----------



## breakingdawn

Feeling some pain every now and then on my left side though... I think this might turn out to be another ectopic. So glad this happens to me on a weekend. Someone out there really hates me. :cry:


----------



## Mommy2be20

It's definitely hard not to go into panic mode when there's one sided pains, but it's very normal in a uterine pregnancy too, so I found out :dohh: x


----------



## breakingdawn

I am just mad this is happening to me AGAIN over a weekend! In August all this crap happened on a weekend too! I swear I have THE worst luck in the world!


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: .. hoping its not another ectopic hun.. and that your numbers double nicely tomorrow.. keep amd eye on the left sided pain.. that is a bit worrying xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Even if they did double Friday that doesn't mean my numbers will be good now since the spotting. I'd have to go in tomorrow to see what the new results are, for it to really matter honestly. :(


----------



## Mommy2be20

But you can still look at it as, your numbers doubled so it's unlikely to be ectopic and go from there :) x


----------



## puppymom32

breaking I am sorry hun being in limbo sucks hope the bleeding stops I have seen it go both ways. For me not so lucky. You will know so much more tomorrow and know what is going on. If the numbers by chance arent doubling and they offer the shot I would take it looking back now I probably should have when they first suggested it instead of waiting. I pray pray pray u dont have to worry about any of this but if by chance u do. The shot could have probably saved my remaining tube. Just speaking from experience and any super sharp pain go to the er right away. Big hugs and I am here if you need anything.


----------



## KimmyB

Thinking of you today breaking x


----------



## 4magpies

I appear to be late... 

breakingdawn I am sorry this must be a nightmare for you.

xx


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: good luck Breaking.. thinking of you x


----------



## Tasha16

Aww congratulations jess lovely scan pics, Good luck today breaking xx Have u done a test magpie xx


----------



## 4magpies

Nah wont test till weekend, I am away with work tues to thurs so dont want to be panicing about it. She might just be late. Longest cycle I've ever had is 32 days which would mean AF coming on wed. If it gets past then I will start worrying.

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm still full of a cold and i am 8dpo woopp


----------



## katstar

Hi everyone,

Zak is finally getting a bit better. He finally slept through last night. 1st time in 11 nights :happydance:
My scan is in two days. I will let you know by this time wednesday what i have. My appointment is at 11.20 gmt. :) 

Breaking, 

More Implantation bleeding does occur after a positive test and past af due date as the placenta starts to grow and the whole thing beds in more. It Pushes past the lining in your womb and into the uterine wall. This is what happened with zak up to 9 weeks and i did have it with this one. It was like yours. Tinges in cm. 
Let us know how you get on at docs today xx


Magpies,

I do hope your lucky. :) xx


----------



## Tasha16

Hi Kat glad Zak is getting better, i can't believe how quick urs and jess's pregnancies have gone. Magpie i really hope u are lucky and get ur bfp xx


----------



## Tasha16

Caz i hope ur feeling better soon and good luck xx


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs: FX Magpie xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Sorry for the delay in update, I would have done it sooner but I ended up at the doctor this morning after I told them I had extremely light spotting over the weekend that went away early Sunday.

Well.. my numbers at 12 DPO were 89

My numbers on Friday, 14 DPO were 276!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

They tripled!!! I couldn't believe it. The doctor did a pelvic exam and he said he could see no bleeding whatsoever. I got my blood drawn for a third time since I had spotting and I will get those results tomorrow. Praying hard they are continuing to rise!!!


----------



## mamadonna

so happy for you breaking


----------



## Mommy2be20

Magpies - hopefully you've got a little miracle on board :friends: xx

Caz - sorry to hear you're still sick hun :hugs: that's no fun, get yourself better! xx

Tash - good luck this cycle!! :dust: time really does seem to be flying by.. so crazy! xx

Kat - glad Zak is better!! :) and can't wait for your scan!!!! :D :D c'mon :blue: !!! xx

Angel - how are you getting on hun?? :hugs: xx

Breaking - that's fantastic new :dance: least you don't have to wait long for these results, much much better than a whole weekend. And hopefully the spotting is done for good now :) xx


----------



## puppymom32

That is awesome news breaking you will be over 1000 in no time and ready for a scan!!!


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: great news breaking xx


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: im fine Mommy xx


----------



## katstar

yey


breaking thats great new and good numbers hun. :) i hope your feeling better and i hope you don't see no more spotting. 

:happydance:


I am really excited for the scan. i hope i get a nice long one. :cloud9: xxx


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks ladies! No more spotting as of yet, not even after the exam. Hoping it STAYS AWAY! So are my chances fairly decent it's not in my tube since my numbers are doing so well? I am still very worried about that!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Yes, your chances are very good that it's a beanie in the right spot :) your numbers progressed beautifully and I'm sure you'll see the same again with the next results! So glad to hear that the exam didn't even induce anymore spotting cause that wouldn't be uncommon. Fx'd for good blood results again :) x


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: yes definately breaking.. xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm will be testing next week if no :af: 9dpo today kat scan tomorrow woopp x x


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks Jess xx Breaking that's great news am sure the results today will do the same xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Alright here we go! Just got my new blood results today (from yesterday)!

12 DPO: 89
14 DPO: 276
17 DPO (yesterday): 1,041 

Ultrasound scheduled for next Tuesday at 2:45pm!!


----------



## mamadonna

:happydance::happydance:all sounding good breaking


----------



## Mommy2be20

Caz - :wave: hoping she doesn't show!! More BFPs would be fantastic :D xx

Breaking - wonderful results :D so pleased that they're into the 1000's now, that's great! And even better that you've got a scan to look forward to next week!! Now with those numbers, try to relax and enjoy :hugs: xx


----------



## katstar

yey breaking they are great numbers. How you feeling? bet your feeling a little more relaxed. This week will fly by. 

:happydance: 

Caz,

hope your doing ok. Have you finished decorating yet?

Jess,

Come on then. What you bought thats girlie? :haha:


----------



## breakingdawn

I am still nervous. Everyone keeps telling me to chill since my numbers are SO much different than with my ectopic but I still can't help but worry if it's in my only good tube. Am I crazy? :( I wish I could enjoy this pregnancy more.

This was my hCG with my ectopic:

14 DPO: 14
16 DPO: 37
Roughly one week later: 585 (I had spotting about 3 days after this result)

Here is my hCG now:

12 DPO: 89
14 DPO: 276
17 DPO: 1,041

So, it's very different. But I have also heard you can still have an ectopic even if your hCG is normal and doubling (or more). No idea how true this is?

I need a chill pill!!!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Kat- I've been going crazy :blush: I've bought her about 12 outfits, socks and booties, bibs, blankets, ribbon headbands and I picked up a very cute pink baby bather today :D Her room is staying neutral coloured with zoo animals though, I started that theme right away and my budget won't let me repurchase to buy all girly :dohh: Our time zones have me all messed up.. I hope I don't miss the announcement of your scan by too much!!!! I'm so so so excited for you :D :D x

breaking - I don't know if it's possible or how likely for hcg to double and it still be an ectopic, I'm thinking the chance is very low and that's why doing beta's is the first way to rule it out... it really is time to relax though, not good for baby to be stressing :hugs: The week will go by faster than you think, just keep thinking lots of positive thoughts :) x


----------



## puppymom32

I agree hun those numbers sound amazing. Try and relax I know easier said than done so happy for you.


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: good numbers Breaking 

yes you can still have normal doubling numbers with an ectopic.. but its quite rare!! xx


----------



## Tasha16

Breaking they are great numbers. Kat gl with ur scan, i can't wait to find out what ur having xx


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Congrats preg ladies!! You give me hope..it would be nice to hear your symptoms of O up to the bfp if you have time to share. I'm in my tww and for once feeling good signs from my good side. Just got my +opk monday. Thanks :)


----------



## breakingdawn

Hey mixedbeauty :) I kept a log of my symptoms this past month even though I did NOT think I'd get pregnant this soon after losing my tube... I can message it to you if you want. :D


----------



## mixedbeautyx

breakingdawn said:


> Hey mixedbeauty :) I kept a log of my symptoms this past month even though I did NOT think I'd get pregnant this soon after losing my tube... I can message it to you if you want. :D

Oh please do! I would love that so much!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Sent :)


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Thanks! Just read thd msg breaking, how long ago was your ectopic? Did you have any O pains the cycle you got preg?


----------



## breakingdawn

My ectopic started in August, I had surgery on 9/3 and lost my right tube! Somehow we managed to conceive again the FIRST cycle after all this mess! So I am VERY scared. I did have O pains this month and I actually felt stuff from both sides... I am fairly sure I O'd from the left side but my doctor said there is a chance my left tube could have picked up the egg from my right (bad) side. SO weird. Anyway, my hCG numbers are drastically different than when I had my ectopic in August so I am praying this baby made it to my uterus!


----------



## breakingdawn

There is a link to my journal in my signature, explains what all happened.. but it's long!


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Oh okay well everything does sound good an your numbers are great!! But I also understand your concern. I had my ectopic feb 2010, I havent got preg since. I always feel o pains an its from my left, bad side/no tube! This month I have felt from both sides so I'm trying to be hopeful :) ..when is your scan?? I'm on my phone so I cant see sigs right now but ill definitely check it out when I can


----------



## breakingdawn

My scan is Tuesday at 2:45pm, scared to death!


----------



## katstar

Hi guys!!!

I am so sorry to report to you so late. We came home from hospital and then i took zak to busy babies. He loves it there. Its like playgroup. 

Well we are on team.................


PINK!!! 

:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:

:happydance::cloud9:


It was purfect. She was moving around, waving and putting her fingers in her mouth. 

My oh is a little low about it but i am sure he will get over it. He said he is not happy as he did not want 3 girls sharing a room but i'd bet they would love it. I am actually quite excited. I think i was always not bothered with what i got. I think i am excited because everything was great on the scan. All in tact and how it should be. 
She showed that she had 3 lines and no dangly bits. 

So them one tuber pinks are now catching up. :)


----------



## breakingdawn

Maybe I will be on team blue then if this all works out for me!!! Although I would love whatever I can get at this point!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Congrats on the babygirl!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Congrats Kat! :)


----------



## Mommy2be20

Woohoo :dance: welcome to team PINK!! Actually really happy that we're both bringing more girls into the one tubers :D Hopefully OH comes around about it soon! And pictures.. I want pictures!!!!! :D x


----------



## katstar

Mommy2be20 said:


> Woohoo :dance: welcome to team PINK!! Actually really happy that we're both bringing more girls into the one tubers :D Hopefully OH comes around about it soon! And pictures.. I want pictures!!!!! :D x

I only have one. lol. I wanted more but i did not have the change :dohh:
I will get it on as soon as it calms down here with tea's etc. 

xx


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats Kat another lovely little girl.


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs: congrats kat xx


----------



## angelcake71

loving the profile piccy Puppy xx


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: Mixed Beauty.. it wont matter what side you ov from hun..
as the tube can pick it up from either ovary.. one of my bfps I definately ov from my tubless side but still got my bfp.. even though I had a m/c at 5 weeks 3 days.. Good luck xx


----------



## katstar

Well here she is. 

She showed us loads of angles and shots but this is what we got. :( But never mind. Its only 20 weeks and she will be here.


----------



## breakingdawn

I'm so envious of all you ladies and your ultrasounds!!! I pray I make it to my week 20 one! I'd be so grateful!!! Wonder what month I'd get it if I'm 5 weeks now, February!? That'd be the best valentine present a girl could ever hope for. <3


----------



## mixedbeautyx

angelcake71 said:


> :hugs: Mixed Beauty.. it wont matter what side you ov from hun..
> as the tube can pick it up from either ovary.. one of my bfps I definately ov from my tubless side but still got my bfp.. even though I had a m/c at 5 weeks 3 days.. Good luck xx

Yeah I've heard. But the chances are so slim an it hasnt happened. I had my ectopic over a year ago an although majority was ntnp, I havent fell preg since. But seeing as it happened to you I do have a bit of hope!


----------



## breakingdawn

I used OPK's my first cycle... we only got in 2 tries but both tries were on the two days of my very positive tests!


----------



## breakingdawn

If any of you ladies need a smile I highly recommend this video! It just made my day. :)

"Meow"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaK5oPc08xQ&feature=related


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Thats excellent. I only got to bd monday which was my +opk at cd 18


----------



## KimmyB

Congrats on team pink Kat :D x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Breaking - I honestly never in a million years thought I'd get pregnant again, let alone make it to 20wks.. it still doesn't feel real! Every time she kicks, I still feel like crying :blush: it's really a blessing and I truly hope yours is very very sticky! xx

Kat - she looks lovely hun :friends: I have my last diagnostic scan in 2 weeks now, so I'll have a couple more 2D photos soon (loved seeing her in 2D cause you can see the spine and all fingers, they still look just as beautiful) xx

mixedbeauty - the month that I got pregnant I had strong O pains from both sides, which was very weird for me, so I haven't the slightest clue which side actually let an eggy go! I had also only BD'd the night of my pos OPK, that's all it took :) xx


----------



## mamadonna

congrats on team pink kat:happydance:


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Mommy2be20 said:


> Breaking - I honestly never in a million years thought I'd get pregnant again, let alone make it to 20wks.. it still doesn't feel real! Every time she kicks, I still feel like crying :blush: it's really a blessing and I truly hope yours is very very sticky! xx
> 
> Kat - she looks lovely hun :friends: I have my last diagnostic scan in 2 weeks now, so I'll have a couple more 2D photos soon (loved seeing her in 2D cause you can see the spine and all fingers, they still look just as beautiful) xx
> 
> mixedbeauty - the month that I got pregnant I had strong O pains from both sides, which was very weird for me, so I haven't the slightest clue which side actually let an eggy go! I had also only BD'd the night of my pos OPK, that's all it took :) xx

yay thats so good to hear! how long did it take you to conceive after you lost your tube?


----------



## Mommy2be20

mixedbeautyx said:


> yay thats so good to hear! how long did it take you to conceive after you lost your tube?

I wish I could answer that for you, but my ectopic was an unplanned pregnancy, so I wasn't ttc right after :blush: when I was properly ttc, it took 9 months to fall with this sticky bub xx


----------



## KimmyB

Welcome mixedbeauty :flower: So sorry I missed your post :hugs: I lost my tube in Sept '09 and began TTC again in January '10. I temped, used CBFM, conceive plus and softcups. I got my BFP in March '10. I hope you get your BFP very soon. On the month I conceived I definitely ovulated from the side with the tube (sonographer pointed out corpus luteal cyst) x


----------



## katstar

Mixed beauty,

I lost my tube april 09. TTC 3 cycles later, got bfp right away in august 09 but this pregnancy failed. The numbers were not doubling and they could not locate the pregnancy on the scan. Had methotrexate shot 12th august 09, numberd dropped, then 4th sept they started to rise again. So another shot and this brought numbers to zero. Because i had 2 shots i had to wait 6 months before we could ttc. We decided not to ttc after 6 months because my oh bought me a glastonbury ticket for june 2010. (music festival). But i stopped being carful after the 6 months and the first month i stopped being careful, we conceived zak feb 2010. I still went to the music festival and actually felt zak kick for the first time during watching snoop dog talking about b*tches and h*'s. :haha: I knew then he was a boy and a scan 1 week later confirmed this. 

After zak was born i had retained placental products found when he was 13 weeks old and the plan was to be careful (no contriception) for 6 months till my body got rid of it all by its self. 
I was very careful and watched out for signs of ov and during fertile times we used condoms. We bd on the 7th day of my cycle and i never ov this early before but the day after bd-ing i felt ov pains. :blush: :dohh:
I got a bfp on july 28th. 

My partner and his ex wife took 4 years to get their daughter skye. They were told it was due to my partners sperm motility. I do not think this is a problem any more :haha: SUPER SPERM :spermy::spermy::spermy::bodyb::bodyb::bodyb:Even with one tube i have managed to get pregnant 4 times in just over two years with oh. And 3 of these pregnancies have been with one tube. :happydance: and on these months we only dtd maybe 2 or 3 times.
:) 

xxx


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Your stories are so lovely and reassuring that it will happen for me. We have been more ntnp, so when I full on ttc maybe it wont take as long. This month I picked up a +opk and felt ov pains from both sides. Maybe ill get lucky too :)


----------



## Tasha16

Congratulations on team pink Kat. I hope u are all well? xX


----------



## breakingdawn

Just wanted to give a quick update.. I ended up with an early ultrasound today due to pains on my left side and my doctor didn't want me to go through the entire weekend worried. A sack was seen IN MY UTERUS! However, it was measuring very small. According to my LMP I'd be around 5 weeks BUT I ovulated about 3-4 days late this past cycle. She said my late ovulation would explain why it's measuring only in the 4 week 2 day range, but it still seemed very low to me. I am praying by the next scan my little bean grows much more. Keep me in your thoughts.


----------



## mamadonna

I will be thinkin of u hun,great news that a sack has been seen in the right place,i'm sure by ur next scan u'll see a lovely little heart beating away


----------



## Mommy2be20

Breaking - great news hun! Try not to worry about the sac measuring a bit behind, it could be due to late ovulation or nothing at all and by next scan it'll have caught up and measure spot on :) baby steps for now and so far you're looking fantastic! xx


----------



## breakingdawn

I can definitely breathe easier knowing its not in my tube again! I ovulated around the 21st or 22nd I think. It was later than usual but it was my first cycle after my loss too.


----------



## angelcake71

:happydance: great news Breaking x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm 13dpo today going to test Tuesday if no af fx the witch stays away its my birthday tomorrow wooopp love prezzies haha kat congrats on :pink: hun aww x x x


----------



## angelcake71

:happydance::happydance: I hope so Caz
FX and happy birthday for tomorrow x


----------



## Mommy2be20

:wave: Caz!! Hope you got a nice BFP coming your way :D and happy early birthday in case I forget! :cake: xx


----------



## katstar

breaking that is great news. :) 

I would not worry about the sac measurements either. Like you said you did ov late and that would explain the light tests at the beginning. 

I bet you will see a great heart beat next time. Rest easy hun. xx


Caz,

happy birthday for tomorrow. :) xx


----------



## mamadonna

Happy birthday caz lets hope u get that bfp 4 ur birthday


----------



## katstar

hi everyone,

Caz hope you enjoyed your birthday. 

Where is everyone? Quiet on the one tube front. 

As for me i have man flu and feel ill. Runny nose and cough - yuk!! Thanks zak. Share and share a like. 

xx


----------



## 4magpies

I've just been busy with work. 

Next FS appointment a week on wed.

Started running, only 5lb till target now. But gonna add another 14 on I think!

xx


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Ive just been ss and ive ordered a moonstone that came yesterday. Today I'm 7dpo, feeling hopeful. Lots of twinges on my good side. Fx


----------



## Tasha16

Morning ladies i hope ur all well, Happy Birthday for yesturday Caz and good luck x.Breaking great news about ur little bean being in the right place xx


----------



## katstar

magpies,

That weight lose is just fantastic hun. Well done you. :) 

You might as well keep going while you have the drive to. 

I am guessing af got you? :( 



Good luck tasha and mixed beauty. 2ww. Hope there is good news at the end. xxx

I hope fs goes well.


----------



## breakingdawn

Hope everyone is well! Happy late birthday Caz, hope it was nice. :)

My second ultrasound is scheduled for Nov. 28th and I should definitely be around 7 weeks by then! Praying all goes well!


----------



## 4magpies

katstar said:


> magpies,
> 
> I am guessing af got you? :(

Yes she was just late, wasnt expecting anything else tbh!

xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Kat - get feeling better hun :hugs: can't imagine being sicky while prego! I'm gonna ask my MW next week how she feels about the flu jab for me, usually I don't get it xx

magpies - way to go on the weight loss!! That's fantastic :) xx

mixedbeauty - hopefully the twinges are a beanie snuggling in :) I recall having some twinges too! Good luck! xx

Tasha - good luck this tww! Really hope that sticky/in the right spot BFP is coming soon :friends: xx

breaking - Nov 28th isn't too far away :) Great to see your ticker moving along too! Hope you're enjoying xx

AFM - not much really... nursery will be started this coming weekend. My mom finally felt a kick this past weekend, a friend got to feel her last week though. She's VERY active now, wakes up every two hours or so and getting so much stronger :) My backs just killing me though, picked up a pregnancy pillow and the past couple days have been a bit better.. I'm not close to tears anyways! :dohh: xx


----------



## katstar

I have never had flu jab before and this is the first autum i have been sick :( typical. 

:sick:

I am so cold too. My oh is gonna kill me to know the heating is on. 


Breaking,

I thought you was having a scan today :dohh:
Well 28th is not far away at all. Hope your doing ok. xxx


----------



## jessica716

Hey ladies,

Sorry i've not been on, Conor has been in hospital and since being discharged have had a constant stream of nurses visiting...

Hope you are all well,

Caz, hope you had a lovely birthday

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Hope Conor is ok Jess :hugs: x


----------



## Tasha16

Jess i hope he is better now x Magpie sorry af got u :hugs: Pregnant Jess i hope ur back eases up soon xx Afm i am 5dpo today as i ov'd early so my ticker is wrong xx


----------



## jessica716

Thanks girls, hes doing ok, he was rushed in 2 weeks ago as he couldnt breathe, hes got to have a special inhaler at the moment every 4 hours to keep his airways open....

Hoping it'll get better soon, he pushed up onto his knees for the first time yesterday so i'm excited that he might start crawling soon!! :happydance:

Hiya Kimmy! How have you and LO been?

Tasha - hope you've caught that egg this month!!
xx


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: wishing Conor a speedy recovery xx


----------



## katstar

arrr poor connor. 

Give him lots of mummy hugs jess. Which i am sure you are doing :) xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: got me so i will start my honey and cinnamon this cycle x x x


----------



## breakingdawn

Hope everyone is doing good! Sorry AF got you Caz! Now you're all lined up for a nice holiday BFP! AFM, still pregnant! Next scan is November 28th.. I should be around 7 weeks then so hopefully we can see some good progress. Kinda nervous but hoping for the best. :)


----------



## jessica716

Caz... awr :hugs: sorry AF got you

Kat... Yeah, lots and lots of cuddles for little man, hows you and bump doing??!! Just seen you're on team pink!! How exciting!! Hows Zak doing now, gosh thats gone so fast!!

Breakingdawn... Not long until your scan, I'm sure your lovely little bean will be bouncing about happily for you!

I'm shattered, currently packing my life into boxes ready for moving into our new house, Conor has started pushing onto his knees at every opportunity now so will be crawling in no time i think!!

:hugs: to all you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks Jessica! I hope your move goes well and I hope your cute little man is feeling better!!! Every time I see little baby boys I'm reminded of how much I'd love one!!!


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: so sorry Caz xx


----------



## katstar

Caz,

so sorry af got you. :( Life is unfair sometimes and i am sure it should have been your turn by now. 


jessica,

zak is doing great. climbing up and walking along the sofa. not quite walking but he won't be long. And conner will be crawling before christmas. Watch that christmas tree. lol.

Bump is good. Not kicking loads yet but i feel flutters. She is a bit of a lazy bum i think :haha:

Breaking, 

Little boys are lovely. Mummy's boys. Zak loves his mummy. Wants me for everything but i doubt thats a good thing. 

xxx


----------



## breakingdawn

My friend has a boy and he's so sweet! I was one of those jaded people years ago who thought boys were much harder and meaner. Now I have a super feisty girl, go figure!!!! :haha: We'd love a boy next but I'll be happy with anything!!


----------



## mamadonna

So sorry caz,what does cinnamon do?

Not long till ur scan breaking,i bet u can't wait


----------



## breakingdawn

I have a love hate relationship with my scan date, lol! One half of me is excited, the other half is scared to death of an empty sack!!!!!


----------



## mamadonna

I know exactly how u feel but i'm sure everything will be fine:hugs:


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Ladies..i got my bfp!


----------



## katstar

mixedbeautyx said:


> Ladies..i got my bfp!



wow!!!!!!!

Congrats hun. See it just takes the once :winkwink:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

How many dpo?

When will you be going to get bloods done?


Arrr so happy for you. Bump buddies breaking??? I just made preggo jess mine. she doesn't know yet lol :hugs::baby:


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Im 9dpo, im going to try to get in as soon as tomorrow!!

Thanks! 

Yes me an breaking can be bump buddies!! :)


----------



## katstar

mixedbeautyx said:


> Im 9dpo, im going to try to get in as soon as tomorrow!!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Yes me an breaking can be bump buddies!! :)

Thats an early bfp too like breaking. 

Let us know how you get on. :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Of course I will!! :)


----------



## breakingdawn

I love bump buddies!!! BumP buddy me up!!! Lol!!! So excited for you!!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Apparently I've missed a little bit... bare with me as I catch up and reply :haha:

Caz - so sorry af got you again hun, I hate her :nope: fx'd for this cycle! xx

Jessica - hope Conor is doing ok! And good luck with your move :) xx

Mixedbeauty - I had the strangest feeling it was coming...... holy poop :D I'm SO happy for you!!!! :dance: See, it only takes one BD!!! :winkwink: Be sure to let us know how you get on with bloods, although I think we've pretty much decided a BFP at 9DPO is a good start! xx

Kat - I did not realize I was in your siggy :D I love it!!!! Hubby ok with :pink: now?? If not.. that's too bad for him :rofl: I'm pretty thrilled being :pink: one tubers together! xx

Breaking - not too much longer til your scan :D I've got one coming up too and there's nerves there, they never go away no matter how far along you get.. there's always something to worry about seeing or not seeing at a scan :haha: How are you feeling for symptoms? xx

AFM - nothing at all :) been getting out with friends an awful lot lately, enjoying the last few months of my social life before it gets a rude awakening! Lyla is getting ridiculously strong in there, she gave my belly button one heck of a kick today, it scared the crap outta me :rofl: And my preg pillow has been helping my back lots more! xx


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: congrats mixed beauty XXX :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Frer :)

https://i1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff447/ttag0511/Mobile%20Uploads/2011-11-17_053245.jpg


----------



## angelcake71

looks good hun xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm this :af:is painful and i am losing little clots and stringy t hing tmi sorry done all my crimbo shopping waiting on a delivery with my new bed wish it would hurry up your hpt looks good hun x x x


----------



## mamadonna

congratulations mixedbeautyx:happydance:


----------



## Tasha16

Sorry af got u Caz and that ur having a bad one, my last period was exactly the same xx Congratulations mixed beauty x Afm i was CD17 yesturday and 6dpo amd i had some brown spotting so either i'm going to come on really early or it was implantation bleeding, i am really praying to god it's implantation, which i have never experienced before. Also the hospital rang me on tuesday and while i wait for my appointment the doctor wants to do some investigations with us so got to have some more tests done and oh has to have his semen checked xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Mommy - symptom wise I feel CRAP! But it's mostly this cold I've had for 4 or 5 days now! This morning I woke up and I couldn't even breathe and I lost my voice. :( My boobs are pretty tender and sensitive now too... they are bothering me a good bit more. I have back pain often and cramps here and there. Pretty fatigued often and I keep getting random pimples on my face all of a sudden ew! Hoping all these are good signs! I feel horrible today.


----------



## katstar

Preggo Jess, 

I am glad you liked my siggy. I want to be in yours now :blush: haha. 

My oh is doing a lot better over it being a girl. He says things like 'its a late developer' :haha: but i think he is happy now as he's realised he has his little boy. I think its fantastic as we have one of each together now. :cloud9:

Mixedbeauty,

Your test looks great. Looking good. Yes i agree 9 dpo is a good sign for us one tubers. ;) Just hope it is for you too. :hugs::happydance:


Caz,

Sorry af painful. Lets hope its your last one for 9 months. Lets hope your uterus is having a good clean out ready for a little beanie. 


Tash,

I hope the spotting is a good sign. :) xx


At the moment zak is driving me nuts as he can get to the laptop. He is climbing up like a trouper now and banging all the keys :dohh: but it is so cute. 


xxx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Mixedbeauty - your line is BEAUTIFUL!!! :D x

Caz- sorry you're having a rough one :( I used to get that clotty crap a lot and terrible cramps came with it too, so yucky! Enjoy your new bed though! x

Tash - hopefully that was implantation bleeding :D :D keeping my fx'd for you as always! But definitely good that you're getting some other testing done :) x

Breakingdawn - Besides the cold.. I had all of them too, I was never really able to kick the acne either, yucky! Sadly, feeling horrible in first tri, I always took that as a good sign :haha: go figure! x

Kat - I'm gonna go add you to mine right now :) glad OH came around too, figured it wouldn't take him long! x


----------



## KimmyB

Congrats on your BFP mixedbeauty! This thread is looking lucky at the moment, rooting for all you other girls xxx


----------



## angelcake71

good luck Tash xx


----------



## katstar

Mommy2be20 said:


> x
> 
> Breakingdawn - Besides the cold.. I had all of them too, I was never really able to kick the acne either, yucky! Sadly, feeling horrible in first tri, I always took that as a good sign :haha: go figure! x
> 
> Kat - I'm gonna go add you to mine right now :) glad OH came around too, figured it wouldn't take him long! x


With my daughter i had horrible acne. With zak none at all - i glowed. This one its back with revenge. :( 
They say that girls take all their mums beauty and boys let them shine. This is so true for me. :haha:

Thanks for the siggy. it looks great. :happydance::baby:


----------



## Tasha16

thanks for all the gl msgs ladies i caved in and tested this morning ov course it was a bfn , i am only 8dpo so still early xx


----------



## KimmyB

Hope its just too early for you Tasha, fx x


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: FX Tash xx


----------



## Tasha16

Thank you xx


----------



## katstar

I hope its too early as well tash. Fixed for you hun. 

xxx


----------



## breakingdawn

Can someone please share with me a pregnancy safe medication that works for a bad cold!? I'm literally dying. Can't breathe, headache, lost voice.... Bad congestion, sore all over. Someone please help me I'm about to start crying sitting here trying to take care of my 3 year old alone! :(


----------



## angelcake71

aww you poor thing.. I think paracetamol safe to take?? xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Kat - I thought there was a saying behind that, I couldn't remember it... and it's definitely seeming true for me too :( I have NO glow, I look like complete CRAP to put it nicely! My face is oily and my cheeks and chin are covered in acne.. my hair gets greasier faster too! My nails grow faster, but are so so weak, they end up cracking and I have to cut them back :dohh: If it wasn't for the bump, I'd probably just hide but luckily a big belly tends to take the attraction away from my crappy complexion right now! x

Tasha - really hoping it was just too early :hugs: we'd love for you to join us with a bump! x

Breaking - Tylenol is definitely safe to take, that could at least help your headache. As far as cold medications go, I don't want to suggest any because I haven't come to that fork in the road yet and have no experience :hugs: Although, I'd for sure ring your pharmacist and ask, they're usually really good about that kinda information! Hope you get feeling better x

AFM - my little one is enjoying my bladder as a trampoline right now, so I have to wee like no tomorrow :rofl: I caught her giving me a good kick on video the other night, if I can figure out how to attach/upload it I will :) I'm due for my 22wk bump photo tonight or tomorrow, if anyone is interested I shall share! My scan is also less than a week away now too, very excited to see her again x


----------



## katstar

hi breaking,

I have just had a reall bad cold and chest infection and the doctor said i could only have 1 paraceptamol. Told me to stay away from cold and cough stuff as they do not work and can dope up the fetus. 
He also said to stick my head over a jug/pan of steam (kettle water) and this helped a lot. It really did. 

Hope you feel better soon. 

Yes jess i am feeling discusting too. Yuk skin and face :haha:

I am not feeling full kicks yet :( still flutters. oh man!! she is one lazy madam. :haha:


----------



## angelcake71

:cry::cry: feeling really ill with bad cold and now AF has arrived.. xx


----------



## KimmyB

:hugs: angelcake, hope you're feeling better soon. Sorry AF got you x


----------



## puppymom32

Sorry Angel hope u and breaking feel better soon.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Angel - sorry you're not feeling well and af came hun :hugs: x


----------



## katstar

Angel i hope you feel better soon. Lots of naps and rest. :)

Afm, i read my scan notes and i have a anterio placenta :cry: this is why i don't feel her fully yet. It says online it will be about 25 weeks. Can't wait. xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls sorry about your cold hun and the witch showing fx this month is are s hun kat aw you will feel her soon hun :hi: to all the rest x x x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Caz - :wave: sending you huge amounts of :dust: for this cycle!!! xx

Kat - what a bummer that you've got an anterior placenta.. but definitely explains why you don't feel her very much, guess she's not a lazy bum afterall :) On the bright side, it's not even a problem, so if that's all that came back from your anatomy scan then that's fantastic :D I'm getting some nerves about mine, even though she feels strong and healthy, I don't think I'll rest until she's here! xx

Here's the video of the little kick I caught the other day :) xx
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXrrf2vwSBY


----------



## katstar

Arr hun that video is lovely. Look at her go. she deffinatly lets her mummy know she is there. :)

I have one on my phone of zak about 2 weeks before he was born. He goes crazy. I wish i knew how to get that on as it would probably make you all feel sick lol. :haha: :sick:

xxx


----------



## katstar

I think i have done it. 

Zak at 39 weeks. 

Excuss me in the bath :blush: but you do not see anything lol

https://youtu.be/CBk3z-kMcYY


----------



## mamadonna

Two lovely videos


----------



## Mommy2be20

Kat - your vid really scares me :haha: it's such a beautiful thing, but I get all awkward in my seat watching it, I'm trying to figure out how it doesn't hurt! Even when Lyla does a somersault now, I'm like "holy crap!!", it feels soo weird.. although I love it at the same time :) x

Hope everyone else is doing good :hugs: x

AFM - MW's went good today, had my fundal height measured today for the first time.. came back at 25cm :shock: hopefully she's not a big baby, I don't think my little body can handle it lol x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls bin in really bad pain with my lower back these last few day do you think i could o early my right side were i have no tube is bad paining i have took a wee sample in my doctors to see if i have got a uti if its not a uti not a clue what it could be unless i am ovulating early what do you girls think them vids are brill girls awww xxx


----------



## Tasha16

Hi ladies i hope u are all well, Sorry af got u angelcake and everyone who has a cold is feeling better x Jess i really hope i will be joining u all with a bump, ur video is lovely. Love ur vid to Kat Zak looks like he's having a party in there lol xx


----------



## katstar

Hi guys,

Caz i am sorry to hear your not well. But all i can think is a uti. If its not then i would be back at the doctors. Could not taking clomid, cause cysts? Hope its not a cyst. 

Let us know hoe you get on hun but lots of water for now. 

Jess,

it is weird and nope it did not hurt one but and it was lovely to see him like this. Actually he was like this all the time. :haha: 
Yes tash, party without the music lol. Fingers crossed for you hun. 

xxx


----------



## angelcake71

hope you feel better soon Caz xx


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs:Thanks Tash
how are you doing? xx


----------



## Tasha16

not great to be fair i'm having a bad day today and it looks like the witch is on her way, i just feel useless :cry: are u any better? Xxxx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Caz - I really hope it's not a cyst like Kat mentioned :nope: I had a couple on my bad side, they're not very comfortable! I'm stumped as to what it could be though, hopefully you get it sorted :hugs: x

Tash - lots of :hugs: :hugs: today! xx

AFM - I'm sick now :( so far it's all in my nose and I can hardly breathe, gonna try the steam trick after I have something to eat


----------



## katstar

Oh dear,

I am well now and everyone here is ill. :( 
I hope your feeling a bit better tash. :hugs: - how you getting on caz?

Jess,

The steam worked for me and being propped up in bed. Hope you do feel better. 


Afm i am getting ready for zak's birthday tomorrow. Can't believe its been a year. 

Kimmy, how did your little ones day go? 

xx


----------



## 4magpies

Hiya girls. 6 months of clomid with injections to induce ovulation and then onto IVF if it doesn't work.

Which I don't think it is going to.

x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Kat - it's staying as a stuffy nose still , thank goodness. I just had a really warm shower and it helped a bunch :) I think I can fight through this one (for now anyways). Can't believe Zak is a year tomorrow.... I remember when he was born when I was stalking the thread. Huge happy birthday to him!!! :cake: Glad you're well again too! x

magpies - great to hear you've got a plan in order :) least you're really on the road to your BFP now, hopefully you won't need to do IVF! Fx'd for you :dust: x

AFM - scan this afternoon for my anatomy finally.... I awoke to an email from FOB asking when my next scan was as he'd like to come :shock: we haven't spoke in like 3 weeks! I didn't really believe the email, so I called (normally he will NOT answer), but he did and was really nice. I asked if he'd pick me up so I don't have to drive with a full bladder... "yup, no problem", he even asked if I wanted an apple cider (he would never come home after work without one for me :( ) Let's just say I'm an emotional wreck right now.... gonna try and keep my composure and keep this about the baby, but I do miss him :( wish me luck with this one girls! x


----------



## katstar

Magpies,

I do hope you do get a bfp from this other than ivf. Do you feel better now you have a plan? 
Lots of PMA and :dust: for you.

Wow jess!!

How did it go? And how was he? I do hope you can have some sort of friendly relationship for bubba. Thats if he wants to. Babies/children need their daddies. 



AFM: Zak is ill!!!! :( :sick: he has not stopped since 5pm. being sick a lot. I am hoping its gone for tomorrow. 

This is his cake. from his fav tv channel, baby tv.


----------



## Mommy2be20

It went VERY well today, I don't think I could've asked for it to have gone any differently :) He picked me up, waited patiently for an hour while measurements were all done and then came in, not much of a reaction seeing her, but I think he was taking it in! He took my dvd of the 3D home with him to watch tonight, that made my day. He said if work goes well tomorrow, we'll get together for coffee after and talk about "us".. see if there's any point in trying to fix what we had. So I'm excited but nervous to see what the future holds, but we agreed that Lyla comes first, then us!
As for my scan, she's perfect!! :cloud9: All measurements were what they should be, she weighs 1lb1oz now :D I'm a very happy girl this evening! xx

Kat - I hope Zak feels better for his birthday!!! Poor little guy :( His cake is absolutely adorable too, what a lovely job :D xx
 



Attached Files:







profile.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 3









foot.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well kat love the cake hun and hope your ds gets better mommy the pics are lovely and glad you and your oh are sorting things out hun well afm no uti must of been me trying to ovulate but still getting lower backache now and again oh think i have done some think to my back if still the same next week going the docs x x x


----------



## katstar

Jess,

I am sue you will both work something out. If not, you know you can do it alone and you know he wants to be a dad. Thats got to be good news. :) 
The scan pictures look fab. She is growing so much. 

Caz,


I glad your feeling a little better. At least you think you know whats up now and your coping with it. Fixed for this cycle hun. :dust:

AFM: Zak is a lot better. was sick a couple of times in the night but not since. He is not eating much but thats to be expected. He made me laugh today. All his new toys and he plays with his old ones. :haha:

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: ladies!
Kat, how was Lo's big day? Sorry to hear he was ill! Archie's got tonsillitis too! He had a great birthday though :thumbup: Here's his cake that I made for him...


:hugs: 4magpies, I hope the injections work for you. 
Jess, beautiful scan! Hope things work out for you and FOB.
Caz, glad you're feeling a little better.


----------



## katstar

Kimmy, that cake is great. And you did it? wow. Glad archie had a good birthday. :)


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks for ur support ladies i hope u are all well, lovely cakes and i'm glad Zak is better Kat. I hope everything goes well for u Jess i love ur pics. Good luck wuth the injections Magpie xx


----------



## Tasha16

Afm I had my blood test done on friday and have my cd21 on the 13th, my hospital appointment came through i'm there on the 22nd december so hopefully my results will be back for then the down side is oh cannot get in to take his sa sample in untill jan xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Hey ladies! Just popping in to say hello and I hope everyone is doing well. :) I've been so sick the past 2 weeks. First a horrible cold and then nonstop nausea. But in about 4 hours I have a new ultrasound. Wish me luck!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls afm just waiting to ovulate we have put are decorations up woopp getting all christmassy hehehe were having bacon and potatoes for tea yum yum x x


----------



## mamadonna

Good luck with the scan breaking


----------



## Mommy2be20

Kimmy - awesome job on the cake, it's so cute!! Happy belated birthday to Archie :cake: x

Tash - really hoping the new year brings you great news.. if not before then of course! :) x

Breaking - good luck at your scan today!! I'm sure all is well though :) x

Caz - good luck hun :dust: I haven't even started thinking about christmas yet :dohh: guess I should eh, not long left! x

Mama - I see your ticker, you've got your surgery tomorrow? Good luck hun, will be thinking of you :hugs: x

AFM - nursery was started this weekend, will be finished with paint next weekend and hopefully the crib, change table and dresser can go together :D I will upload pics when I've got that far! x


----------



## mamadonna

Thank u i am so nervous,but this needs to be done


----------



## breakingdawn

7 weeks, 3 days! We heard the heart beat!!!!! 133bpm!!! EDD July 12th <3

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/7weeks.jpg

*note: the circle on the right is the yolk sac* :)


----------



## Mommy2be20

Aw, how wonderful Breaking :D look at your little bean all cozy in there! Now you can really enjoy it :flower: x


----------



## mamadonna

That's excellent breaking xx


----------



## katstar

Tash,

I hope you get some good results and some answers. The new year must bring you some new luck. :hugs:

Caz,

Christmas tree up already!!! wow. I have decided we are doing ours on the 10th. OH wants daughter to be here when we do it but i do not see the difference to be honest. She always goes play anyway :dohh: lol

Jess,

So you have been busy. Can't wait for pics. We bought our double pushchair the other day. I always wanted the britax b dual. Just because our pavements are so small so its essential we have a tandem and this is the only one were the baby can go on the bottom and this leaves zak up top to keep on being noisy. :) Plus we can put the car seat on the bottom and we can take away the second seat for good when zak no longer wants to go in the pram. Britax b duals sell here for around £650 with care seat and cosy toes, second hand around £250-£300 but i managed to get one for £100!!! :happydance: its in very very good, clean condition, with boxes and instrictions and the lady wanted rid due to moving. I have washed it all and packed it all back in the boxes and its now stored at the inlaws. Heres a pic



Also i can feel here kicking :happydance: lots now. Plus rebecka saw my tummy moving yesterday. she was so pleased. :cloud9:

Mama,

Good luck today. Let us know how you get on as soon as you feel up to it. 


Breaking,

That is great news :happydance: and you got to hear your bean too which is great. Bet your on cloud 9. I am so happy for you hun. 

xxx


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks Jess and Kat, what a bargain u got there Kat lol. Jess i can't wait to see the nursey x Congrats breaking what a lovely scan pic xx


----------



## mamadonna

Hi every1 still in hospital but all went well,hopefully get home later today


----------



## katstar

mamadonna,

glad everything went ok. rest up and take it easy :hug: xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Mama, hope you are recovering well. What sort of surgery did you have? If you don't mind me asking? I hope all of you other ladies are doing well. AFM I'm still sick every stinking day! I can't wait for the first trimester to be over. I hate wishing it away but it's been really hard on me. :( NT scan is set for 12/30! What a way to (almost) ring in the new year!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Kat - great deal you got on your pushchair, way to go!! They look so different from what we use over here, especially the doubles and we call them strollers :haha: Sooo soo glad you're feeling lots of kicks now and even Rebecka got to see.. YAY :D We're almost at vday!!!!!!! I can't even believe it, someone pinch me :rofl: LO has a more defined sleep pattern now, she'll be up any time soon actually! I felt/saw her have the hiccups the other morning, so cute :cloud9: x

Mama - so happy to hear that it went well :hugs: rest up and get feeling better! Hopefully you can go home and into your own bed x

Breaking - I had MS from 6-11wks and I was miserable, but coming this far and now looking back, I'd do it again :) I think it was my body's way of letting me know that everything was ok. Your scan will come quickly too, being December now, should have a bit going on to keep you occupied :winkwink: x


----------



## breakingdawn

I know! The scan will be here in no time.. my week 7 scan actually came pretty quick!! That is the great thing about starting off during the holidays, I think!


----------



## mamadonna

Breaking i don't mind at all i had my thyroid out


----------



## breakingdawn

Oh wow! Hopefully it ends a lot of problems you may have been having then, due to it??


----------



## mamadonna

I really hope so,we had been ttc since April last yr with a mc and an ectopic and a few other problems in between,so hopefully this is the end of all the heart ache


----------



## breakingdawn

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers! And I hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy friday woopp think i am about to o pains bad cant test got no opks mammadonna hope you have a speedy recovery hun x x x


----------



## KimmyB

Speedy recovery, mamdonna :hugs: x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Caz - extra good luck this month for a Christmas BFP!! :dust: xx

My vday was yesterday! Still can't even believe it, I love the comfort of knowing my little girl is considered "viable" now. Went for groceries with my mom this morning, LO was kicking up a storm the entire time... so my mom finally got to feel a really good kick!! It was hectic around the house, we didn't manage to get any furniture together yet :( but painting is all done at least! Hope everyone is good xx
Thought I might add the photo my mom took while I was busy painting with an old shirt that clearly doesn't fit anymore :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF2195.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 2









24wpainting.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## breakingdawn

Mommy2be20 said:


> Caz - extra good luck this month for a Christmas BFP!! :dust: xx
> 
> My vday was yesterday! Still can't even believe it, I love the comfort of knowing my little girl is considered "viable" now. Went for groceries with my mom this morning, LO was kicking up a storm the entire time... so my mom finally got to feel a really good kick!! It was hectic around the house, we didn't manage to get any furniture together yet :( but painting is all done at least! Hope everyone is good xx
> Thought I might add the photo my mom took while I was busy painting with an old shirt that clearly doesn't fit anymore :rofl:

Aw aren't you cute! :) And my daughter's room is almost that same color!!


----------



## katstar

jess,

looking good hun. :) xx


----------



## Tasha16

Hello ladies i hope u are all well x mama am glad ur op went well x afm i got a positive opk yesturday the line was alot darker than the control line and i was only cb12 xx


----------



## mamadonna

Good luck tash


----------



## Mommy2be20

Oh good luck Tash!! :dust: :dust: xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls jess love the bump hun tasha good luck hun afm i am 3dpo woopp hope the 2ww goes quick xx


----------



## puppymom32

Good Luck Caz hope it a Christmas BFP for you.

Good luck to all other TTC.


----------



## katstar

amy,

that picture is lovely. It was his birthday the other day wasn't it?

If so how did it go?

xx


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks Hun actually his bday is Friday and the party is Saturday still going around like a crazy woman getting stuff together. Have 60+ people coming so mcuh to do.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Amy - good luck with the party planning :) 60+ people, you've got your hands full! x

AFM - my MW called while I was out at another appointment, by the time I got in the office was closed for the day :( I'm a tad worried as I thought she said she'd call if there was a problem from my ultrasound and if not I'd just see her at my next appt! Hoping more than anything that it's nothing serious :( we've come this far! Will update tomorrow x


----------



## mamadonna

I hope everything ok mommy


----------



## TinkHarris

Hello Ladies! I am new here and I hope you dont mind me joining in. I am a one tuber. Lost my right tube October or 2008. No BFP since :( I just need to change my luck around.


----------



## KimmyB

Welcome Tink :flower: So sorry for your loss x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm we bd last night i was really dry i am never dry only thing i have done this month is i have been having 2 spoonfuls of honey and cinnamon to boost my fertility could that be causing the dryness i am 5dpo mommy hope all is fine hun tink welcome hun so sorry for your loss x x x


----------



## puppymom32

Welcome Tink heres to hoping your luck improves.


----------



## breakingdawn

Welcome Tink, so sorry for your loss. Mommy, I've been thinking about you! Please update soon. :)


----------



## mamadonna

:hi:tink,sorry for ur loss hun


----------



## Mommy2be20

Tink - welcome :wave: you've come to the right spot, awesome bunch of ladies here, I'd go nuts without them! If you've got a question, someones got an answer :hugs: Hope you get your sticky in the right spot BFP very soon! xx

Thanks girls for all thinking of me! The call wasn't even baby related :dohh: But I can report that my LO is absolutely perfect in every way!! My placenta is in a great spot at the back, my amnio fluid level is perfect and all of baby's organs, limbs and facial features are fantastic :D Talk about RELIEF, I hope I don't ever get a surprise call like that again though.. I barely slept last night :nope: xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Hooray!! I figured it'd be something totally different! Yay! I go for my NT scan the 30th! Little nervous.


----------



## jessica716

Hey ladies, :hiya: hope everyone is ok, sorry I've not been about. Just moved house and Conor keeping me busy!

Luckily no more hospital visits as his wheezing seems to have stopped so fx all better now!

Feel like I've not spoke to everyone for ages :hugs:


----------



## KimmyB

Such a relief mommy2be! So happy for you.
:hi: Jess! X


----------



## mamadonna

:happydance: great news mommy


----------



## Tasha16

Hi Jess glad connor is better x That's great news pregnant Jess xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

breakingdawn said:


> Hooray!! I figured it'd be something totally different! Yay! I go for my NT scan the 30th! Little nervous.

So exciting :D normal to be nervous.. I was still nervous for my last scan too. Heck, I'm starting to feel the nerves of birth now.. it just never stops :haha: And you're 9wks today :dance: almost time for 2nd tri! xx


----------



## katstar

Amy good luck with the party. And have fun tomorrow. :) 

Tink welcome. Do not worry to ask anything :)

Caz i hope you find whats causing the dryness or hope its a good sign. 

Hi jess :hi: sounds like you have been busy. Bets its nice to get settled just in time for xmas though. :) 

Pregnant jess i am happy that everything is ok. :) Another 3 weeks and we'll be in 3rd tri!!! eeekkkk!!!!! I am worried about the birth. Completly. My episiotomy from zak is still hurting especially when i go do a poo (tmi) :blush: i get loads of pressure there. And i am getting a lot of pain with spd. :( on all fours is the way to go for me. Worried about this. 
Even after two awful births with episiotomy's in both, episiotomy break down after zak (massive infection), 1000ml blood loss with becka and 3000ml blood loss and blood transfusion with zak and a retained placenta that needed emergency surgery, the consultant still does not think a c section is the best way to go for me. :crazy: i am going to speak to my midwife about this. My appointment is on the 15th. 

xxx


----------



## Tasha16

Oh Kat i hope u get a c section and u don't have to go through that again xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Kat- I'm such a first timer that I had to google what an episiotomy even is :dohh: not gonna lie, that terrifies me!! I can only imagine how that'd go this time around.. maybe your MW will think a c section is best.. surely it can't be good to go through that AGAIN and possibly lose more blood this time around too! 
I'm having some sciatic nerve problems, right above my bum, so not comfy! I'll find myself saying OUCH in public cause it pinches pretty good :( Other than that, not much new for us over here! xx

Here's the link to the nursery, it's pretty much done now! :)
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/822817-nursery-d-lots-pictures.html


----------



## katstar

Hi guys,

Jess the room looks great. Can't believe how organised you are. My little princess will be sharing with her brother in the box room till she's about 2 and then moving in with skye and becka. :) 

I have just had some news about my sister who is 14 years old. She has two wombs. Her op to remove one was today. (Told my mum not to bother with the op as i have read online that it does not affect fertility) But my sister has been having a lot of period pains. Well she had the op today and she ended up loosing her left tube and had to have her main womb repaired. :cry: I know better than anyone that one tube does not affect fertility but i am not sure about a damaged womb. :cry: my poor sister. She just wanted the pain to stop and did not think about fertility as she's only 14 but my mum should have stepped in and read up more on having two wombs and it being fine. 

Well my 14 year old sister is now a 'one tuber'. xx


----------



## breakingdawn

katstar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Jess the room looks great. Can't believe how organised you are. My little princess will be sharing with her brother in the box room till she's about 2 and then moving in with skye and becka. :)
> 
> I have just had some news about my sister who is 14 years old. She has two wombs. Her op to remove one was today. (Told my mum not to bother with the op as i have read online that it does not affect fertility) But my sister has been having a lot of period pains. Well she had the op today and she ended up loosing her left tube and had to have her main womb repaired. :cry: I know better than anyone that one tube does not affect fertility but i am not sure about a damaged womb. :cry: my poor sister. She just wanted the pain to stop and did not think about fertility as she's only 14 but my mum should have stepped in and read up more on having two wombs and it being fine.
> 
> Well my 14 year old sister is now a 'one tuber'. xx

Kat, that is so sad. :cry: I am so sorry. But coming from experience... I conceived in exactly one month after the loss of my tube so it's definitely possible! Extremely, in my case. As far as her womb hopefully it will sort itself out over time and she will recover fully from the repair. She is in my thoughts. :hugs:

Mommy, the room looks great!

I feel sad because our bean might have to share a room. Currently we just have our daughter's room and then our computer room which is also now the "toy room" and I'd hate to take away the toy room from our daughter. :nope: I figure the baby will stay in our room a while and then we can figure it out. Makes me sad I won't be able to give him or her a nice baby room like we did for our daughter!


----------



## mamadonna

Big hugs for ur sister kat


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm i will be testing on the 18th witch is my dads birthday if no af fx the witch stays away kat so sorry to her about your sis hun hope things turn out to be ok x x x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Kat - that's absolutely terrible!! Your poor sister :cry: Surely being as she's still quite young, her womb has lots of time to heal before she starts thinking about babies?? I hope so anyways! Such a young age to have to go through something like that, I hope she heals up really quick :hugs: And if she's ever bummed about one tube, she at least has you to look up to! xx

Caz - good luck hun :dust: xx


----------



## katstar

Thanks guys. My mum said she resting now and maybe home tomorrow. She had keyhole so not major cuts. :) 

Breaking - take to your daughter. I thought the same with my daughter and she had her own room that was big, we then moved in with my partner and she got the small room. I thought this would upset her but she was excited. Then when zak came along we explained to both girls that they were sharing so zak could have a room and they were excited and it did not bother them one bit. 

Talk to her and tell her that because she has a brother or sister coming and she has to be a big sister, would she be ok having all her toys in her room. I bet she would not be bothered one bit. She'd be more excited about being a big sister. 

Good luck caz. :) xx


----------



## Tasha16

So sorry to hear about ur sister Kat i hope she's better soon and her womb heals fully xJess he nursery looks lovely x gl Kaz xx


----------



## Olivia2

Hi all, long time no see. Congrats to all the lovely ladies who have got BFP's and had their bubs since I was last on. I'm still praying for everyone else thats yet to have their miracle bubs come along. FX your wait is almost over.

Katstar I hope your sister recovers well and down the track her fertility isn't effected. What a huge thing to go throw at her age. I too would have thought she would be better off to leave it as is and perhaps go on the pill or have some other hormonal thing to help with the pain. I've nursed a few ladies that have been the same and they have all had the 2 (or 1 and a half). I think the biggest concern is the risk of prem birth as often the uterus that bub is in isn't full size so bubs can get squished and be born pre-term. But FX your sister has no concerns when the time comes for her to start her own family if she chooses to. Having one tube shouldn't effect her fertility much. With alot of us one tubers there are other issues that make conception hard such as endo, PCOS or like me PID which is what caused both my tubes to be damaged (as well as endo)

Well AFM My gorgeous DD is almost 9months old. We aren't preventing another conception at this stage but absolutely no sign of another BFP. I am not expecting anything although all my Christmas's would come at once if I were blessed with another child. I received some of the best news ever today my bestie who was one of my bridesmaids just got a BFP last night. She has been ttc for approx 6-7years and has PCOS. She has well over 100cysts. She has been on those injections (purogen or something like that and the trigger shot) for several months and tried clomid but didn't even O on that. Anyway I'm so excited for her. FX in another 8months she will be holding her own bundle of joy. I can't wait. I'm so excited for her although she is only 4weeks so very early days :cloud9:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well tuesday went for a big walk with the dogs when i got back went straight the loo when i wiped i had some blood yesterday and today nothing tuesday i was 10dpo could it of been implantation x x x


----------



## mamadonna

Fingers crossed caz:thumbup:


----------



## puppymom32

Kat so sorry for your sister. Praying the womb has time to heal b4 she starts TTC. How sad.

Caz FXX implantation bleed!!

Olivia- Happy 9 mo to your little one.

FXX for everyone else.


----------



## katstar

Thanks guys.

My sister is home now. My mum got it wrong and she has had her right tube removed and a quarter of her womb. I hope it does heal. We'll all be there for her. 


Been to the midwife today and she has referred me back to the consultant next wednesday for my episiotomy hurting and the spd. Let you all know how it goes. 

Oh caz good luck hun. Hope it is. :) xx


----------



## angelcake71

Kat wishing your sister a speedy recovery.... 

Tash how are you hunni??

I hope its a IB Caz.. 

I am finally feeeling better!! XX


----------



## Tasha16

angelcake71 said:


> Kat wishing your sister a speedy recovery....
> 
> Tash how are you hunni??
> 
> I hope its a IB Caz..
> 
> I am finally feeeling better!! XX

I'm ok thanks i'm 11dpo today so just in the tww. I also went for my cd21 bloods on tuesday and should get the results for them on the 22nd when i'm back at the hospital. How r u? Xx


----------



## breakingdawn

FX for all you ladies in your 2ww! I hope you get your BFP! AFM, I have made it to week 10!!! NT scan is in 15 days!!!


----------



## angelcake71

Im ok Tash thanks.. good luck with the bloods.. hun.. FX you get your bfp XX


----------



## mamadonna

Whoop whoop,breaking well done on the 10 wks mark


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: got me yesterday gutted but on the bright side i can have a lovely drink now over Christmas woopp not drank for months so probably only be able have 1 haha x x x


----------



## mamadonna

Ah I'm sorry caz,so with this mean ur due to ovulate over the new yr?wouldn't that be a lovely start to the yr:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun would be brill whoopp x x x


----------



## mamadonna

Fingers crossed


----------



## katstar

Sorry caz. I think you should have more than one. I am craving every drink under the sun :/ xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Caz - sorry hun :hugs: Have a drink for me too please! Fx'd for a new year BFP x

Tash - good luck! Hopefully your bloods come back with good news :) x

Breaking - getting closer and closer to 2nd tri now.. woohoo! :dance: x

AFM - been struggling with depression this past week, FOB has a new girlfriend and it's really thrown me for a loop :cry: Been trying to keep calm, but it's been terribly hard.. I've barely eaten and my sleeps are crap :( definitely makes it harder being this time of year and seeing everyone all happy with their families. I'm sure I'll get through, just for my LO's sake x


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Just wanted to update you ladies I took a short break from bnb because my bfp last month turned into a chemical :(

But I am so thankful that I just got another bfp this evening.

Please stick bean!!


----------



## mamadonna

So sorry mixed,but congratulations on ur new bfp sending u lots of sticky baby dust x

sending big hugs mommy xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Sorry to hear about your chemical mixed :hugs: huge congrats on the BFP :) This sticky LO was the cycle after a chemical, so hopefully yours is too! x


----------



## katstar

hi there mixed. I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: but congrats on your bfp. :happydance:

Jess, 

I know its hard hun but you do have something more special than any partner. I always thought that when i was alone at xmas. But i had rebecka and that was better than any boyfriend or any xmas by far. She was 8 years old yesterday and i love her to peices everyday. 
Plus it might be just a fling. He was only on about you guys being together a month ago. I think he has issues with commitment hun. 

:hugs: xx


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Kat, I hope you're right and it's just a fling.... she's caused a lot of problems already the last couple days and they've only been dating like 5 days :wacko: This is gonna be one rocky road for as long as she sticks around... I cannot even attempt to communicate with him because of her! Very hard on me :cry: I have my 3D on Friday, just trying to look forward to seeing my little girl again! x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well afm af is going woopp ordered my opks just need to get some preseed and then i am done all Christmas shopping all done so i can just chill now can't wait for the day my sons face is a pic ever time congrats mix so sorry for your loss x x x


----------



## angelcake71

so sorry mixed beauty.. congrats on the new pregnancy though xx


----------



## Tasha16

aww Jess i hope ur ok huni and am sure Kats right xx sorry for ur loss mixedbeauty but congrats i hope this one is a sticky bean x Hello to everyone else and i hope ur all well xx


----------



## Tasha16

Afm the witch got me on sunday so i'm out for 2011 this is the only year since 2008 that i haven't been pregnant at all, so not only do i struggle to keep a sticky bean but now i can't even get pregnant on the up side am at hospital to see a fertility consultant tomorrow and for my blood results xx


----------



## mamadonna

i'm so sorry tasha,i wish you all the best of luck with the fs and heres to a sticky bean in 2012:thumbup:


----------



## Mommy2be20

Caz - glad you've finished Christmas shopping.. I haven't even started :dohh: gonna go do that this evening though x

Tash - here's to 2012 bringing you a very sticky and healthy bean in the right spot :dust: :dust: good luck at your appt tomorrow too! x

AFM - even more problems, my best friend decided to jump ship and is now quite close to FOB.. I've been told they're coming up with a plan to try and take my LO from me and apparently raise her together. Let's just say it's taking every ounce of me to keep my cool.. but it's time to take legal action I think, no way either of them are gonna get their hands on my little girl!! :finger: What a lovely time of year this is becoming.. Merry Christmas, happy birthday and happy new years to me :dohh: trying not to become all Scrooge like, but gee I've had enough! x


----------



## mamadonna

Omg mommy I'm so sorry ur having to go through all this,what on earth makes them think they have the right to take ur little girl from u,tell her to get her own(at this point i will refrain from using bad language)it really annoys me.that little girl is urs and no one has the right to take her from u!i would definitely seek some legal advice,it'll be good to have someone on ur side


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Hi ladies so ive had hcg levels checked, first ones are in my sig and at 4w1d they are 400.2, im so happy :)


----------



## mamadonna

That's excellent news mixed


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Thanks!! Now I cant sleep lol


----------



## Mommy2be20

Mama - I don't know what makes them think they can take her :growlmad: trying not to let them get me down though, I will put up whatever fight I have to for my LO! x

Mixed - that is fantastic news :dance: Mine were 313 at 4w1d, so if you ask me, you're off to a good start :) What a wonderful way to end the year! x

AFM - my 3D is this afternoon, I'm really antsy and only got 4hrs of sleep last night :dohh: hopefully she decides to show off her face this time! Also my final day of 2nd tri.. can't even believe it! Will post a few pictures of my girl later today :D x


----------



## breakingdawn

Looking forward to your scan Mommy. Sorry about all the drama you are going through. Everything will work out okay though. Mixed, big congrats to you!!! I hope everyone has a very lovely Christmas and happy new year. (To those who celebrate Christmas)! We're all ready for Santa and my daughter is so excited.

AFM, hit 11 weeks yesterday! Can't believe it. I also think my husband wants to do an early gender scan at week 16!! It's only $39 so why not find out a month early?? :) That will be fun!

I hope everyone else is doing well. I have my NT scan in just one week!


----------



## mamadonna

Well done on the 11 wks mark i bet u can't wait 4 ur scan breaking!

Lookin 4ward to seeing the pics mommy x


----------



## katstar

Hi everyone. Great bloods mixed. :thumbup:

All set for Xmas :happydance:

Breaking 11 weeks already. Wow. Flying by. Xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Here's a few of my baby girl :flower:

First is her face, second she's shying away with her hand up and third she's playing with her toes up by her head lol :cloud9:

Merry Christmas to you and your families ladies! :xmas6: xx
 



Attached Files:







face.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 2









hand.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 3









toes.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mamadonna

Aw wow they are great pics,i bet u can't wait to meet her
merry Christmas everyone,i hope u and ur families have a wonderful day and get everything u wish 4


----------



## cooch

Just found this page.

Does everyone have 1 tube? Or are there people with 2 tubes but one is blocked???


----------



## mamadonna

Hi,i just have 1 tube


----------



## Mommy2be20

Hi there cooch! I think a majority of us only have one tube, but if one is blocked then it's essentially the same thing anyways :hugs: x


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Wss ^

I have one tube or maybe its just blocked due to an ectopic.


----------



## cooch

My left is fine but my right is blocked. The gyne couldn't tell me why it was blocked or where abouts in the tube. I'm on meds to help me ovulate better, and my bloods have been great since last month on my new prescription. I'm booking in for an op to try and unblock the right tube, but this will be April. Hopefully I won't need it. But as my specialist has said you also need a bit of luck. xx


----------



## Tasha16

am sorry ur going through all this Jess all i have to say about them is arseholes lol x congrats on the blood results mixedbeauty x


----------



## Tasha16

I hope you have all had a lovely christmas xx afm my bloods were fine and showed i am ovulating which i knew anyway lol i now have to go for a hsg which i am not looking forward too xx


----------



## mamadonna

Hi tash,i have heard that the hsgs aren't too bad,good news that ur ovulating


----------



## Mommy2be20

Tash - great news about ovulating hun :) like Mama said, I've heard the hsg isn't too bad, hopefully you get answers from that! xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope you all had a nice christmas x x x


----------



## katstar

Great photos jess. She is so cute. :cloud9:

I have two poorly babies. Both rebecka and zak started being sick xmas day night and are totally wiped out. I have had a friend and her little boy had it for a full week. :( xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls my opk today x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111228-00043.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mamadonna

Looking good won't be long now!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Caz - hope you had a lovely christmas also :) your OPK is looking good, just about there now! Lots of luck your way :dust: x

Kat - sorry to hear the kiddies are sick :( hopefully it doesn't last long and you can manage to not catch it! x

AFM - not too much new, FOB is now dating my ex best friend instead of the original girl :dohh: what a mess, I'm staying far away from it! Other than that, it's my birthday today.. I'm 22 :) going for dinner with a few friends once they've all finished up at work x


----------



## caz & bob

*happy birthday hun have a nice time   x x x*


----------



## mamadonna

Happy birthday mommy,enjoy ur meal


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Happy birthday!


----------



## katstar

caz the opk looks great :dust:

jess i told you that the fob was just flingging. he is just after upsetting you, making you jealous and wants, what us england women call, 'getting his end away' :haha: Not worth the energy love and certainly not worth a single tear. 

Hope you had a great birthday. xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Thank you ladies! I had a very nice and relaxing birthday :) Nothing special and because I couldn't have drinks with dinner... my mom was nice enough to send me to the salon to have my hair done and my eyebrows waxed :dance: So I was a pampered girl!
Lyla didn't give me much of a break yesterday though, kept shoving her feet into my ribs and pushing her limbs outta my tummy :dohh: she's a silly one! Haven't shared my bump on here for a bit.. so here we are, I'm all belly and quite small still, not complaining though! :) x
 



Attached Files:







27wks.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## caz & bob

aw so tiny hun love the hair xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Hoping everyone is doing well. :) I have my NT scan tomorrow morning. I hope to update everyone with good news!


----------



## mamadonna

Bumps coming along nicely mommy,love the hair

lookin 4ward to seeing ur scan pics breaking

good luck with this awake caz,i see ur in the ttw

afm,I'm out 4 this month but at least i know my cycles are straight back to normal after bcp and i can have a bloody good drink at new year


----------



## caz & bob

no not yet hun its my daft tracker just ignor it x x x


----------



## mamadonna

Ah ok


----------



## Mommy2be20

Breaking - good luck tomorrow :D and enjoy! x

Mama - sorry you're out :hugs: but defo good news that you're still regular after bcp! Hope that means your BFP is quickly coming :) Have a drink for me too hehe x

Caz - how are those OPKs looking now?? :dust: x


----------



## mamadonna

I will ::drunk:


----------



## katstar

Jess looking good hun. 

And your bump is so cute. My bump has gone from nothing to looking 30 weeks in a matter of a fortnight :dohh: :haha: i know she is breach at the moment too. Moving her head around the top and the tinkle of feet in my loo loo bits. 

Breaking hope you had a good scan. Hope to see some pics. 

Mama sorry your out and i am jealous i can not have a drink. Like when i was pregnant with zak, i am craving this something cronic.


----------



## breakingdawn

Here is our sweet baby!!!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo3-1.jpg

The NT scan looked great but I won't get final results until mid next week. Baby was adorable... dancing all around, waving, thumb sucking, and feet holding! I measured 12 weeks and 2 days! We're so excited!!!


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Congrats! How lovely :)


----------



## caz & bob

happy new year girls hope you all have a good one xaw breakin scan pic is cute aww well look at my opks wooopppp x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111231-00045.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mixedbeautyx

I had my first scan yesterday we saw a sac in my uterus and something forming. It looked like my bean! I go back jan. 11th, ill be 7 weeks :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

aw brill news hun x x x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Kat - I wanna see a bump pic :D And you get feet down in your bits? I get hands! I've started to wee myself now too... so not attractive :( x

Breaking - very lovely scan pic hun!! S/he is a beaut :) so happy everything has been going so great! x

Caz - loving the OPK :dance: that is a pos for sure .... get that eggy tonight!!! x

Mixed - that is fantastic news :D enjoy your mocktails with the rest of us preggo's tonight :winkwink: x

Hope everyone else is good :) and a very happy new years to all of you beautiful ladies :friends: x


----------



## katstar

Haha I am camera shy jess. Plus I don't have a big mirror. My oh won't take a pic for me. I will see if becka will do a good job LOL. 

Breaking lovely pic. You can see the spine and kidneys really clear. 

Mixed good news hun. So happy for you. 

Caz good opk's. New year jiggy. :) 

Happy New year everyone. Xxxx


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Kat - defo get Becka to give it a try :) I'm sure she'll be able to manage! x

I'm very excited to say.. I'm no longer single :D I've been seeing someone for a couple weeks now, but he made it clear that he wanted to be exclusive tonight. He's fantastic about the baby coming, always talks about being the one to take me when I'm in labor, he read a pregnancy email with me tonight and started rubbing my belly after :) It's SO nice to share this with someone, let alone someone who respects me and truly cares about baby and I! So 2012 is off to a pretty good start for me x


----------



## puppymom32

Awesome news all around Congrats Breaking and Mixed.

Kat I cant believe you are so far along where has the time went. 

Mommy Yay on a new beginning to a wonderful year.

Good luck Caz mama and every one else TTC.


----------



## mamadonna

Happy birthday xavier


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks hun I need to update my ticker his bday was on the 9th. I keep forgetting to do that. Cant believe he is a year old already. Time has gone so fast.


----------



## mamadonna

oops only a month out,happy birthday 4 the 9th x


----------



## Mommy2be20

puppymom - was Santa good to Xavier?? :winkwink: Your avatar is goregous as well! x


----------



## breakingdawn

I hope 2012 is treating everyone right so far! Mommy - congrats on the new man, he sounds like a keeper! :)

I am waiting for the phone call with my NT/blood work from last week, a little nervous.

In less nervous news I booked an early scan today for baby's gender! Hopefully January 28th around 4pm we will know if we are on team pink or team blue!!!!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Thanks hun :D I'm sure your NT results will be just fine! Exciting news on the gender scan too.... something's making me wanna guess :blue: .. but I'm awfully terrible at that! I'm pretty sure I was dead set that Kat was :blue: as well, how wrong was I?? :haha: x


----------



## breakingdawn

A boy would be fun! All the gender tests online keep saying girl.. along with the Chinese gender thing. Which automatically makes me think it's a boy just because of that, LOL! 

I got my NT results!

1 in 10,000 chance of Trisomy 18 or Down syndrome. :) Blood work came back completely normal.. free of any illness, disease, etc. and she said my blood count was above average for someone who was pregnant.

All good news!

24 more days until I switch from Team Yellow!!!


----------



## Mommy2be20

The Chinese gender and online tests all gave me girl :winkwink: That's perfect news on the results :dance: way to ring in the new year! Oh and enjoy the 2nd tri forum when you switch over... I miss it so much :( x


----------



## breakingdawn

1 more week and I can switch to the second tri. :)

I swear it's a boy from the u/s picture... it looks totally like a boy in the nub region. I wish my tech would have guessed but she wouldn't! :(


----------



## puppymom32

Mommy2be20 said:


> puppymom - was Santa good to Xavier?? :winkwink: Your avatar is goregous as well! x

Thanks hun he was way too good to him. It seriously looks like a toy store in my house. Between the early Dec bday and Christmas he is good on toys for a while. Spoiled rotten I tell ya.


----------



## Tasha16

Happy New Year to you all, i hope u are all well. Jess i hope u had a great birthday and congrats on the new man:thumbup: lovely scan pic breaking xx


----------



## katstar

Hi guys.

I got becka to take a pic and she did well. She was like 'why'? :haha: but i can not upload it. :( I got a new phone for xmas from ricky. I was and still excited that i have a smart phone and it lets me do everything but i have dropped it today and its broke :cry: i am very emotional about it :dohh: its the very first time ever i broke a phone. And its made me mardy today. Grumpy too. Its the laminate floor thats to blame. Hate this floor. Plus my oh is not taking to me now. He hates anything broken. It messes with his head. :haha:

Jess congrats on the new man hun. :) :happydance: Hope he's a keeper. 

Wow not long to scan then breaking. I do hope you get what you want and so far its healthy so getting the sex you want would be a lovely added bonus. 

Amy, xaviour is just getting so big. He is probably like zak and not liking the word no at the moment. Crys his eyes out when we say it. 

I can not believe how fast this pregnancy is going. I am so scared. How am i going to cope? eeekkk. I am already getting braxton hicks. eeeeekkkk.


----------



## breakingdawn

Oh I'll be happy with either sex! I'm split down the middle as far as gender preference. It's poor DH who really wants a son! It might be though! If not he will be ok... It will be just a short lived disappointment. Heehee


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hi ladies can I join you? All my stats are in my ticker... 
I just recently found out I only have one tube. I was pretty upset at first but obviously people pregnant with one tube all the time and now we know what the issue is. My doc started me on 100 mg of clomid and this is also my first cycle using the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor. I will admit I have not read through all 500+ pages but has anyone bad any luck with meds or the monitor? Also using opk's. Just looking for some buddies and support from women who know what it's like to TTC with one tube :)
Have a great day!


----------



## puppymom32

Good Luck mrsjennyg and welcome. Be prepared to be a little crazy at first on the clomid and then if they have to up your does you will feel that way again. Clomid never worked for me but turns out we had two bum tubes. Lots of pregnant/ mommy one tubers. I think the hardest part is now that you know it seems like you can almost tell more which side you are ovulating on and that stink when you know it is your bad side. 

Amy


----------



## mrsjennyg

thanks Amy! yeah I'm def feeling the clomid crazy and the clomid blues! wow 2 bum tubes- that must've been a shock. i'm guessing you had IVF? i m sure it's in the prior 500 pages... lol. your little one is adorable!


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks hun actually we were going to do IVF and a family member asked us to adopt our little boy. The best for everyone we got a wonderful little blessing and she didnt have to give him to strangers or try and take care of him on her own without the resources that she needs.


----------



## mrsjennyg

wow that is such an amazing story :) everything happens for a reason and you were meant to be his parents. thats so wonderful how things worked out


----------



## breakingdawn

Hi mrsjenny and welcome! I would say sorry about your tube loss but seeing all the success stories in here (mine included) I think you have a wonderful shot now that you know what is wrong! I suffered an ectopic pregnancy this past August, ended up with emergency surgery on 9/3 and lost my right tube. Everyone, including my doctor, was amazed when I got pregnant again at the end of October! So, there is definitely hope. And I've seen Clomid work for many many girls. Hang in there! I'll save a seat for you on the baby train. :)


----------



## mrsjennyg

hi breaking! thank you for the welcome :) this thread has been so inspiring! with the clomid I def felt my ov pains- which I never have before (guess it shows that it is working) and I def ov on the "good" side! I got a +opk on Friday and we BD'd Thurs, Fri, Sat and we will today just to be sure. Fertility Friend still hasn't confirmed ov so I guess I have to wait and see. I do not have the ov pains anymore today like I had the past couple days (maybe a dull ache, hardly noticeable) so I'm praying that it worked! Now... I wait. ugh.


----------



## breakingdawn

Sounds good to me! When I got my BFP right after my ectopic loss we only BD'd twice right before and during O and it did the trick! I have my fingers crossed for you that this is your month!


----------



## mrsjennyg

thank you so much :) i appreciate the luck!


----------



## breakingdawn

Oh and that picture of (your dog I assume) is SO CUTE!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Hi mrsjenny and welcome :wave: Sounds like you're on a good track now with the clomid, O pains and pos OPKs and I'll assume if you're using FF then you're temping too? I relied on the CB digi OPKs and temping, hand in hand they made ttc so much easier for me! I was due to start testing in October to figure out the condition of my only tube because I had had pelvic inflammatory disease shortly after my ectopic.. but obviously I didn't end up needing the tests and my tube must be good enough to let an eggy through :) Always seems like we're at a disadvantage with one tube, but we're really not. I hope you have your sticky, in the right place, little miracle very shortly :hugs: Oh and this little bugger of mine was conceived from the night of my pos OPK and nothing else, so your plan is definitely a good one for BDing! x


----------



## mrsjennyg

breakingdawn said:


> Oh and that picture of (your dog I assume) is SO CUTE!

thanks breaking!! thats our furbaby chloe :)


----------



## breakingdawn

I LOVE that face.... want to HUG! We have a Boston Terrier mix. She has the hugest bat ears.. I love dogs! :)


----------



## mrsjennyg

Mommy2be20 said:


> Hi mrsjenny and welcome :wave: Sounds like you're on a good track now with the clomid, O pains and pos OPKs and I'll assume if you're using FF then you're temping too? I relied on the CB digi OPKs and temping, hand in hand they made ttc so much easier for me! I was due to start testing in October to figure out the condition of my only tube because I had had pelvic inflammatory disease shortly after my ectopic.. but obviously I didn't end up needing the tests and my tube must be good enough to let an eggy through :) Always seems like we're at a disadvantage with one tube, but we're really not. I hope you have your sticky, in the right place, little miracle very shortly :hugs: Oh and this little bugger of mine was conceived from the night of my pos OPK and nothing else, so your plan is definitely a good one for BDing! x

thanks breaking, that's our dog chloe :)
hi mommy2be! thanks for the welcome! yes I temp- the only way I can figure out to link my chart is the jump link in my siggy for "My Chart". I haven't gotten my crosshairs on FF yet so I hope that I get them tomorrow. I'm so glad I found this forum- the sucess stories on here are so encouraging! When is your due date?


----------



## mrsjennyg

breakingdawn said:


> I LOVE that face.... want to HUG! We have a Boston Terrier mix. She has the hugest bat ears.. I love dogs! :)

i love her face too- I'm always hugging and cuddling with her! aww I love Bostons! what's your dogs names?


----------



## breakingdawn

Her name is Daisy.. she is cute! I'd spam a photo in my journal if you want to see. I have a link to my journal in my signature. :)


----------



## mrsjennyg

breakingdawn said:


> Her name is Daisy.. she is cute! I'd spam a photo in my journal if you want to see. I have a link to my journal in my signature. :)

oh she's adorable!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Did you find her in my old TTC journal??


----------



## mrsjennyg

i meant to say *thats* adorable (her name) i've been looking in your journal and I dont see a pic


----------



## breakingdawn

I just posted a pic in my journal! :D


----------



## Mommy2be20

mrsjenny - I love this group of ladies more than over in the trimesters to be completely honest :winkwink: Any questions, seems like at least one of the ladies has an answer or advice, it's great! I'm due March 24th :flower: x


----------



## mrsjennyg

omg breaking your dog is so cute!!!
thank you again mommy2be- I have found amazing support here!
I'm super pumped because FF gave me my crosshairs and confirmed ov was Friday! our timing was AWESOME so I'm *trying* not to get my hopes up.... but... :D


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope you are all well went for a family meal for my aunt's 60th last night was really nice to see them all well don't no what dpo i am but no i Defoe ovulated on cd17 i had a +opk and egg white to x x x


----------



## Mommy2be20

mrsjenny - when I checked your chart out last night, I was wondering why the crosshairs weren't showing cause I would've thought your temps said you O'd... but I guess now FF agrees :) hopefully that did the trick! x

caz - great news on the pos OPK and EWCM :D this better be your month!!! Lovely avatar picture as well, nice to put a face to a name :) x

Hope everyone else is good :D x


----------



## mrsjennyg

good morning ladies :) i'm 4dpo today and don't have much in the way of symptoms- some weird feelings in my ute, bloody nose, sore throat and I'm really thirsty... of course it's too early for symptoms and who knows if the clomid is what is making me feel twingy in my ute and I may just be reaching, lol
so I have, what could be, a dumb question. my left ovary is fine but my tube is malformed (I was born with a hernia and my doc thinks that the tube was either stuck in it or damaged when I had surgery at 2 wks old). so what happens to the eggs in that ovary? don't they still become mature and are released? but if there isn't anywhere for it to go... does it just become absorbed?


----------



## Tasha16

Hello MrsJennyg welcome to the group, as far as i know if ur ovary is ok it will still release eggs and they can find there way to ur good tube. I only have one tube due to an ectopic in Jan 09 and have been pregnant three times since then but unfortunatey all ended in mc. Good luck xx


----------



## Tasha16

Hello everyone i hope ur all ok, sorry about ur phone Kat :cry: Afm we kinda had a month off ttc and just bd when we wanted to and not bcos of what time of month it was, it was so nice and we actually did it alot lol sorry for tmi, so i don't know when i ov'd all i know is i will be due my period anytime between 11th - 15th. My symptoms are my boobs r mega sore and i keep feeling sick but it is more than likely my body playing games with me xx


----------



## mamadonna

Good luck tasha,some times the relaxed approach is the best,that's how all mine came along,i never used opk.s or took my tempt just knew about fertile cm and went off that


----------



## puppymom32

I do think your body will absorb the egg there is still a chance the good tube could pick it up but if not than your body absorbs it. At least that is what they told me with no tubes :(

Good Luck Tasha symptoms sound good.


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks Ladies, i never used to do opk's before only started in the last year since i haven't got pregnant xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

mrsjenny - like the others have said, I'm pretty sure our bodies just absorb the eggy if the good tube doesn't manage to catch it :) x

Tasha - maybe that's just the approach you needed to take :dust: I hope this is it! x

Mama - good luck this month also :dust: x

AFM - my little munchkin is still great (worming around and kicking my ribs right now, ow!), I measured 31cm yesterday, so consistently 2cm ahead each appt and my MW is happy with that :) Appointments are every two weeks now, making it feel a lot closer! Ah! x


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks Jess i hope so but i do feel like the witch is on her way i have had some pinkish cm today xx


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks Jess i hope so but i do feel like the witch is on her way i have had some pinkish cm today xx


----------



## Tasha16

sorry for double post my stupid phone said it didn't work lol xx


----------



## mrsjennyg

thanks for the info ladies! im only 4dpo today so im trying not to symptom spot! i am going to hold out testing until cd14 (1/20) but i just realized i planned a baby shower for a coworker that day... boy its going to suck if it comes back bfn :(


----------



## mrsjennyg

bump


----------



## 17thy

Hey guys, I just found out that there was a section for people with one ovary/tube and me and DH just started TTC a few days ago. I conceived my first fairly easily and quickly (within 3 months of him being out of military school). But when I had the tumor which had consumed my left ovary removed when I was 10 I was told this would probably make conceiving more difficult. And when I was younger I was on birth control to regulate my periods (I only have one every other month), but I haven't been on birth control in 2 years now and after giving birth to my daughter my body basically reset itself and I'm back to one period every other month. 
So anyway :hi:


----------



## puppymom32

Welcome 17thy good luck TTC.


----------



## mamadonna

Hi 17thy


----------



## mrsjennyg

hi 17thy and welcome!
well ladies... i'm now 5dpo and i'm *trying* not to symptom spot but if I don't talk about it with SOMEONE i'll burst! i don't want to talk about it with DH because he really gets his hopes up.
ok so in the middle of the night i woke up with the "omg i'm gonna. throw up" feeling. i hate throwing up. hate. it. so i laid in bed and breathed deeply and eventually fell back to sleep. that has never happened. i also have been getting nosebleeds all day. but... and this might be tmi but gurrrrrrl am i constipated!!! omg never in my life has this happened. i've been using fiber powder for like a month (dr told me to at my physical b/c sometimes i have blood in my stool) and everything has been going great until today. i took all 3 servings of the powder and i have been so backed up, bloated and gassy... nothing happens. i'm going to eat some prunes so hopefully that will help. sorry for the tmi :( is it too early for symptoms and am i crazy???


----------



## katstar

hi mrsjennyg and 17thy :hi:

welcome. And good luck on your ttc journeys. Hopefully we will stop you driving yourself crazy from symptom spotting. :) 

Jess i have just had my 28 week appointment and measuring 31 weeks. She has been measuring small till today. So let the fun begin. I start physio next week for spd and hoping it helps because its agony. Also i have low iron. On iron tablets now. Like i said the fun never ends :) My bump has got massive all of a sudden lol. 

Other than that i am well. 

xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Second trimester!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mrsjennyg

wahoo katstar and breaking!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm going to test next weekend if no af x x


----------



## Mommy2be20

17thy - hi hun and welcome :wave: good luck! x

breaking - yay on 2nd tri!! :dance: there's another milestone for you! Keep them coming x

mrsjenny - it was so long ago now, I'd have to look back at my records.. but I do believe my symptoms started early at 5 or 6dpo, they were really mild ones though, ones I had marked but never looked into until I got my BFP :) sounds unlikely, but I do think it's very possible for early symptoms! Fx'd for you x

Kat - guess your LO decided she was ready for her growth spurt eh?? Hopefully your physio helps with the spd, I've read about it before and it sounds painful :( Did you end up doing the gestational diabetes test?? I opted not to, my LO has measured perfectly this whole time and I feel completely normal.. plus I wasn't interested in fasting :wacko: Still waiting on that bump pic too :winkwink: x

caz - good luck hun :dust: cannot wait for the day you pop on with your BFP!! x


----------



## katstar

yey for 2nd tri breaking. i thought 2nd tri would drag but it went right fast. 

Yes jess had gtt on tuesday and all normal. :) just low iron detected. 

Heres my bump pic. 

Sorry about the light as it was done in beckas room and sorry about the pj's. lol. and sorry for the stretch marks. 3 babies that belly. lol.


----------



## breakingdawn

As long as I am not sick 24/7 throughout my second trimester it will be bearable! I have a lot to look forward to. We are visiting my aunt and uncle for Spring Break at my favorite place ever, Charleston, SC. And I finish up my masters program this Spring also, a huge accomplishment for me! Hopefully things will breeze by since I am at the "honeymoon" stage! At least it is finally starting to feel that way! 

Love the bump! :D


----------



## mrsjennyg

thank you jess! i really really hope so but like i said, i'm *trying* not to get my hopes up! i don't test until 1/20... time is dragging... lol
omg kastar your bump looks great! i have bump envy!
congrats breaking on your masters! i have mine and DH is getting his now... it's hard work! good for you!
well i'm 6dpo today and the last few cycle my LP was 11 days and my temps started to drop at 9dpo... but this is my first clomid cycle and nothing has been the same as the last 11 months ;)


----------



## caz & bob

kat love the bump jess love yours to hun x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls the witch got me yesterday gutted but still carry on ha


----------



## mamadonna

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls the witch got me yesterday gutted but still carry on ha

sorry she got you caz


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry Caz


----------



## Mommy2be20

Kat - looove the bump :D and tell Becka she did a great job on the pic! x

Caz - so sorry about the stupid witch!! :hugs: Good things come to those who wait hun x

Tash - I'm anxiously waiting for an update from you :D been wondering how your relaxed month turned out! x

AFM - having a ton of BH contractions these days, my insides are all squished and I have little feet in my ribs an awful lot... I'm counting down the days, but still trying to enjoy what's left :) I don't think my bump looks like it's grown, but it definitely has as my clothes have gotten tighter in the last week :dohh: x
 



Attached Files:







29w.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mrsjennyg

jess omg you look so cute! 

so I'm a little bummed. 10dpo and my temp has started to drop. I was awake 2+ hours before I temped at 5am (got up to pee and couldn't fall back to sleep) so I marked it as sleep deprived on FF. my temps don't usually go up when this happens (has happened before) they usually go down so... I don't know. I am just bummed and I know I'm not out until AF comes... :(


----------



## Tasha16

Sorry the witch got u Caz, Kat that's a lovely bump pic x Sorry Jess i haven't been on here all weekend it was oh birthday so we've been out alot, well the witch got me and now i have my hsg booked for next thursday. Ur bump is so cute Jess xx


----------



## katstar

caz and tasha i so sorry the witch got you. :( I can not imagine what your going through month after month. I do hope hsg shows some good news tash. If your tube is clear, what tests will they do next?

Caz do you have any more appointments with fs? whats your plans to find out whats happening?

Jess i feel your pain. I am starting to move like an old lady. 
Last night i had the worse pain ever. It was in my upper abdomen (around my stomach) and it was like the worse ever indigestion but i know it was not that. It hurt to move and luckily it eased when i went to sleep. Can still feel it today niggling but not as bad as last night. I know its not baby so i am baffled. I may go see the doc if it does not go away and if it happens again as bad as last night then a trip to a & e for me. Nothing eased it at all. 

xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls kat got to save up want to do egg sharing with ivf cuz its cheaper for us to do that planing on doing it in agust but hope i get preggo before then i wont need to go x x x


----------



## mrsjennyg

soo... I think I just had some spotting at 10dpo. I've never had spotting but I'm guessing this is what it is- haha. I wiped and had some light red on the tp. my heart dropped until I wiped again and nothing. then I wiped again and there was a tiny dark pink again. ok- I know I know I sound like a moron! lol. so then I go back to my desk... sit there for a minute... and go back to the bathroom and the same thing happened. I did that little dance 2 more times. LMAO! my co-workers probably think I'm insane! 
so what do you think? should I mark it as spotting on my chart??


----------



## Mommy2be20

mrsjenny - if you're seeing a scant amount of blood when you're wiping but it's not reaching your undies, I'd call it spotting! I also wouldn't look too far into your temp drop if you'd been awake beforehand, wait to see what tomorrows temp looks like :flower: x

Tash - I'm so sorry :hugs: good thing OH's bday kept you busy over the weekend though! Will be thinking of you for your hsg, I wanna hear some good news come from that :winkwink: x

Caz - I really hope you don't need to do the egg sharing either, but whichever gets you that sticky bean in the right spot :friends: x

Kat - hopefully you get that pain sorted out, I can't even begin to think of what would cause that :wacko: I hope it's nothing serious anyways! x


----------



## mrsjennyg

Mommy2be20 said:


> mrsjenny - if you're seeing a scant amount of blood when you're wiping but it's not reaching your undies, I'd call it spotting! I also wouldn't look too far into your temp drop if you'd been awake beforehand, wait to see what tomorrows temp looks like :flower: x
> 
> Tash - I'm so sorry :hugs: good thing OH's bday kept you busy over the weekend though! Will be thinking of you for your hsg, I wanna hear some good news come from that :winkwink: x
> 
> Caz - I really hope you don't need to do the egg sharing either, but whichever gets you that sticky bean in the right spot :friends: x
> 
> Kat - hopefully you get that pain sorted out, I can't even begin to think of what would cause that :wacko: I hope it's nothing serious anyways! x

thank you so much Jess :) I'm starting to feel a little better about the temp drop with this new spotting development! haha. this clomid is really making my cycle like nothing I have ever experienced- I've never had spotting before. was never enough to get on my undies, I even put a pad on just in case AF was starting and nothing on there. and now to seems to have gone so FX that I get a good high temp tomorrow!
how is everyone else today?


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks ladies the doctor hasn't said what will happen after my hsg, we are waiting on oh sa sample aswell so fx there both ok, i just don't understand why i can't get pregnant anymore, part of me thinks something must be wrong. First i get pregnant so easy but can't keep hold of them and now nothing at all :shrug: Kat i hope the pain goes away xx


----------



## mrsjennyg

omg my temp went up on 12DPO!!


----------



## mamadonna

Good luck!


----------



## Mommy2be20

mrsjenny - good luck!!!! :dust: x100!! My temp rose at 10DPO, although I didn't think much of it until it stayed up at 11DPO as well (first day of my BFP, only tested because of my temps actually!) x

Hope everyone else is doing good too :D x


----------



## Tasha16

good luck hun xx


----------



## mrsjennyg

thank you so much ladies! i am so nervous... i didn't want to look at my temp this morning because i just didn't want to see another drop... then i had to look at the BBT 2x before really registering that it actually went up! i'll keep you posted on Friday!


----------



## 17thy

17thy said:


> Hey guys, I just found out that there was a section for people with one ovary/tube and me and DH just started TTC a few days ago. I conceived my first fairly easily and quickly (within 3 months of him being out of military school). But when I had the tumor which had consumed my left ovary removed when I was 10 I was told this would probably make conceiving more difficult. And when I was younger I was on birth control to regulate my periods (I only have one every other month), but I haven't been on birth control in 2 years now and after giving birth to my daughter my body basically reset itself and I'm back to one period every other month.
> So anyway :hi:

LADIES I GOT MY BFP TODAY!!! :bfp:



We have been ttc for less than 2 weeks so obviously I was pregnant before we decided to. What a delight. We are thrilled and so excited. :happydance: Gonna call the midwife I stupidly left last pregnancy. So ready to do this again WAY more prepared.


----------



## mrsjennyg

congrats!! wow that's great!

i went to a store in a different town to buy some tests because i live in a small town where DH (and his parents) grew up and i always run into someone i know! lol


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations 17thy


----------



## 17thy

mrsjennyg said:


> congrats!! wow that's great!
> 
> i went to a store in a different town to buy some tests because i live in a small town where DH (and his parents) grew up and i always run into someone i know! lol

Oh that would suck for me! We live in a very large town. We are trying to keep this pregnancy "our little secret" for as long as possible. Other than I plan on telling my dad around 12 weeks.


----------



## katstar

Congrats 17thy. :) :happydance:

Caz I do hope you don't have to go through ivf. But i do hope you get a sticky bean very soon. 

Tasha I hope the results and tests give you some answers. 

As for me, still getting pain so off to the docs this morning. I am on iron tablets but i go regular (tmi) but i think the two are related. Xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well congratulations 17thy :dance: x x x


----------



## Mommy2be20

mrsjenny - two days of higher temps sounds great!! Can't wait to hear what Friday brings :D x

17thy - huge congratulations!! :dance: must've been a great surprise and beautiful line too! x

Kat - hope your doc has some answers :hugs: x


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats 17thy!!!

Mrsjennyg- Maybe I missed it but when are you testing??? Been chart stalking you all looks good.


----------



## mrsjennyg

puppymom32 said:


> Congrats 17thy!!!
> 
> Mrsjennyg- Maybe I missed it but when are you testing??? Been chart stalking you all looks good.

hi! i'm going to be testing tomorrow... i'm so nervous! i had spotting on 10dpo so i am waiting until 14dpo because if that was IB then i read that it takes 4 days for HSG to show in urine... but i am really feeling good about the temps! i am so exhausted, my boobs are really sore, i'm nauseas... i am trying not to symptom spot... but... lol. fingers crossed!


----------



## Tasha16

Congratulations 17thy x have you tested yet Mrsjenny ? XX


----------



## mrsjennyg

Tasha16 said:


> Congratulations 17thy x have you tested yet Mrsjenny ? XX

morning :) i tested this morning, BFN, but my temp went UP! so i looked online and they said it could take up to 6 days from implantation for the HSG to show so... i'll keep testing! thanks for checking in!


----------



## katstar

good luck mrsjennyg. :) xx


----------



## mrsjennyg

thank you so much ladies! it really means a lot tp jave you all rooting for me
so... 15dpo, really high temps and BFN??? guess i'll just keep testing but i'm thinking if still high temps on Monday and BFN i'll call the doctor. what do you all think??


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Hi ladies! Ive been over in first tri alot..but i wanted to update here. So far everything has been excellent with baby and i couldnt be happier! :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls a few pimm's tonight mrsj just call and see what they say hun fx its a shy bfp hun mixed glad all is well hun x x x


----------



## mamadonna

So pleased everything is goin ok mixed

hoping all you girls are having a lovely wknd xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

mrsjenny - hopefully you've got a BFP around the corner, with high temps at 15DPO, I'd be holding out some hope :) Did you have your progesterone checked at all to make sure you O'd? Not that I doubt it, your chart is looking fantastic! And what are you using for an HPT? Maybe you're just having a hard time with that brand and another may work. Fx'd for you! x

mixed - glad to hear you're doing good :D Has the morning sickness caught you at all? x

AFM - I have a cold :( a little disappointed because I made it this far without catching anything, it's all up in my sinuses too... lots of rest, fluids and steam for me... oh and whining :winkwink: x


----------



## mrsjennyg

Mommy2be20 said:


> mrsjenny - hopefully you've got a BFP around the corner, with high temps at 15DPO, I'd be holding out some hope :) Did you have your progesterone checked at all to make sure you O'd? Not that I doubt it, your chart is looking fantastic! And what are you using for an HPT? Maybe you're just having a hard time with that brand and another may work. Fx'd for you! x
> 
> mixed - glad to hear you're doing good :D Has the morning sickness caught you at all? x
> 
> AFM - I have a cold :( a little disappointed because I made it this far without catching anything, it's all up in my sinuses too... lots of rest, fluids and steam for me... oh and whining :winkwink: x

hey jess :) sorry about your cold, have you tried a neti pot? that helps me when i'm clogged up. i'm hoping that the clomid just hasn't extended my lp... the high temps are really encouraging me though and the lack of af symptoms... fingers crossed for me! i have been using the ic's for hpt's and i had also used some blue dye tests, even though i know about the evap lines. no hint of a line. but because i spotting red on 2 wipes on toilet paper on 10dpo i'm praying that was ib and i've recently read that it could take 6 (not 4) days for hsg to be in urine after ib so i'm also holding onto that. but i have been exhausted like i have never been before, nose bleeds, very sore boobs, indigestion... oh please after 11 mos can this be our sticky baby!


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Mommy2be20- actually ive been pretty lucky so far. A bit of nausea but thats it. Ive only thrown up once or twice :) 

Ive been so fatigue and having awful headaches though.


----------



## Tasha16

Good Luck Mrsjenny, and great news mixed x Jess i hope ur cold goes soon. Afm nothing to report apart from just waiting for my hsg this thursday xx


----------



## mrsjennyg

thanks tasha- temp drop today :( still above coverline but i am making terms with the fact that AF is going to be rearing her ugly head. 17dpo today and no signs of AF but i am wondering if i should call my doc because with the clomid it looks like my lp is pretty long! what do you ladies think?


----------



## Mommy2be20

Mixed - glad to hear morning sickness hasn't struck you yet, maybe you'll get lucky and do without! I went through a couple spells where I'd get headaches for a couple weeks and then they'd bugger off again, hopefully you're the same :hugs: enjoy what you can, time truly does fly by! Keep us updated when you can x

Tash - is the hsg meant to mess up your cycle at all or will you still be due to O around the same time as normal? Hopefully it goes well :) x

mrsjenny - I'm completely ignorant to how clomid is supposed to work, but my thoughts would be to ring the doc because 17dpo+ is a tad long I think, can't hurt any to ask! Maybe someone whose more familiar with clomid has advice :flower: x

AFM - MW's went good again, LO is still head down, heart rate of 150bpm again and she was showing off her mommy beating skills! My fundal height measured in at 34cm, so I'm slightly bigger this week but we're not looking into it til 2 weeks from now when I'm measured again. These appts every two weeks are making the time go ridiculously fast though :dohh: Getting my hospital bag together now! x


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Definitely :)


----------



## mrsjennyg

well... AF is here and my cramps are really bad. it's almost like a smack in the face. i'm really bummed :(


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well mrsj so sorry shes her hun fx next cycle jess hope your cold goes hun afm i have had ewcm for 2 days now but not jew to ovulate yet and i have just started decaff green tea again could it be that x x x


----------



## Tasha16

Mommy2be20 said:


> Mixed - glad to hear morning sickness hasn't struck you yet, maybe you'll get lucky and do without! I went through a couple spells where I'd get headaches for a couple weeks and then they'd bugger off again, hopefully you're the same :hugs: enjoy what you can, time truly does fly by! Keep us updated when you can x
> 
> Tash - is the hsg meant to mess up your cycle at all or will you still be due to O around the same time as normal? Hopefully it goes well :) x
> 
> mrsjenny - I'm completely ignorant to how clomid is supposed to work, but my thoughts would be to ring the doc because 17dpo+ is a tad long I think, can't hurt any to ask! Maybe someone whose more familiar with clomid has advice :flower: x
> 
> AFM - MW's went good again, LO is still head down, heart rate of 150bpm again and she was showing off her mommy beating skills! My fundal height measured in at 34cm, so I'm slightly bigger this week but we're not looking into it til 2 weeks from now when I'm measured again. These appts every two weeks are making the time go ridiculously fast though :dohh: Getting my hospital bag together now! x

to be honest i'm not sure, i will ask when i go and thank you, glad ur mw app went well x sorry the witch got u mrsjenny xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

mrsjenny - so sorry af showed up hun :hugs: fx'd for next cycle.. get some rest for it! x

AFM - took my bump photo over the weekend and just finally got looking at it now to upload in 3rd tri, couldn't help but notice what pregnancy has done to my laparoscopy scars :( my bottom scar was barely noticeable once healed, now it's back to red and has stretch marks with it, top one is way more red too Poop! x
 



Attached Files:







31side.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mrsjennyg

hey ladies. so i called the doc and she prescribed me some progesterone to take after i ov to help my lp... it's a vaginal suppository! say WHAT??? i am going to have to talk to her about that further because does that mean no BDing after ov because of this medicine up in there?? lol. i think i'm going to have to talk to some ladies on the clomid club board.


----------



## Sunshine15

Hi girls. Hope you don't mind if I join you. Well AF :witch: showed her ugly head today. *Doc had told me after finding out that my left tube is blocked that he would put me on clomid this cycle. *I'm scheduled to go in tomorrow morning. I don't understand why it has to be so early in the morning. Aren't I just taking a pill? They want me there at 7 am & it takes 45 mins to get there. The sacrifices we make TTC it's never ending. I'm curious to see what dosage he puts me on & what side effects I'll have. *On another note I'm excited about this cycle cause I believe I ovulated from the block side this past month so (fingers crossed) I hope I ovulate from my good side + with clomid it could be a good month :)*
:dust:


----------



## Tasha16

Welcome and good luck sunshine x i hope everybody is well? Well afm i had my hsg yesturday and it wasn't as bad as i thought, it did hurt but was bearable so now i have to wait for an appointment to get the results xx


----------



## katstar

hi all :hi:

good luck tash on the results. 

Sorry af got you mrsjennyg. 

As for me i am doing good. Getting things ready for the baby coming. xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Mrsjenny - might be a good idea to pop over the clomid section and see what advice they have :) I don't think the suppository means no BDing, though it might be a little gooey until it's absorbed.. that's my best guess! Hopefully it helps regulate your LP x

Sunshine - hello and welcome :wave: The sacrifices made in TTC are only the beginning, they continue when we're pregnant, but SO worth it :) Good luck with the clomid and this cycle! x

Tash - glad your hsg went ok and wasn't too much to handle, now let's hope you get some good news from it so you can get on with your BFP that's well overdue!! :dust: x

Kat - you've been pretty quiet lately... are you busy nesting?? :haha: I feel like I'm rushing around to get things finished up lately, time is going so fast, it's starting to scare me lol! I have nooo idea where the last 32wks have gone to. Is Becka starting to get really excited about her little sister coming?? x


----------



## mrsjennyg

tash glad to hear that your hsg went so well- mine was horrible!

i talked to the wonderful ladies on here on clomid and got some great advice on the progesterone. they say to take it 3dpo and at night before bed. supposedly it absorbs in 15 minutes but i guess we'll just have to wait and see :) haha


----------



## Isabel209

hello ladies,

do you mind if i join the club?

here is my story in short...
am 30 years old and have no kids yet
laparoscopy in june 2011 - all clear
conceived baby no 1 in august 2011, miscarried it in september 2011
conveived baby no 2 in Dec 2011, discovered it was ectopic.
Methotrexate shot on fri 21st jan 2012
severe abdominal pain on thurs 26th jan, done the surgery and removed left tube.
am a one tuber now...
will be back on the TTC journey in 4 months time.

any support and encouraging stories?


----------



## breakingdawn

Hi ladies! Just checking in!

Isabel, sorry for what you went through. I had an ectopic in August and lost my right tube on 9/3/11. So, you can imagine my shock when I got a BFP on Halloween, barely a month later. Everyone was really surprised, including me! If mine isn't a success story I don't know what is. I guess my doctor was right... one tube really doesn't make a big difference, if that is all your problem is. He told me my good tube could pick up the egg from either side. I didn't really believe him but apparently something happened for it to happen again so quickly for us! I hope your TTC is very short from here on out!

I hope everyone else is doing well!

I have my gender scan in about 5 hours!!! We are really excited!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your weekend is a chilled one welcome isabel sorry for your loss hun hope you get a nice bfp soon afm think i am ovulating wooopp hers a pic but think it will be darker tomorrow x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120128-00063.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Isabel209

breakingdawn said:


> Hi ladies! Just checking in!
> 
> Isabel, sorry for what you went through. I had an ectopic in August and lost my right tube on 9/3/11. So, you can imagine my shock when I got a BFP on Halloween, barely a month later. Everyone was really surprised, including me! If mine isn't a success story I don't know what is. I guess my doctor was right... one tube really doesn't make a big difference, if that is all your problem is. He told me my good tube could pick up the egg from either side. I didn't really believe him but apparently something happened for it to happen again so quickly for us! I hope your TTC is very short from here on out!
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well!
> 
> I have my gender scan in about 5 hours!!! We are really excited!

wow congratulations on your BFP... that is so quick... Good luck and you will definatley be in my prayers. Hope you'll have a complete healthy pregnancy and all comes your way. many hugs and kisses to you and thanks so much for the message :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

woopp break i bet you cant wait hun to see if its :pink: or :blue: x x x


----------



## breakingdawn

I am pretty excited! I think I might take a Snickers candy bar with me for some added sugar in case baby needs to move around some, LOL!!! I see you are almost O'ing!!! I hope you catch that egg and get a nice Valentine's BFP (or sooner)!!!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Isabel - welcome to the one tubers hun :hugs: very sorry for your losses! There's tons of success stories on here. I lost my right tube in March of '10 and a couple months later ended up with pelvic inflammatory disease (more pain than my ectopic itself or the surgery!!!), I was certain my only tube was destroyed from it.... but as you can see, it is in good enough shape that I'm having a little girl in 8 weeks time :) I hope you have a speedy recovery and if you have any questions, don't be afraid to ask, everyone is really open and helpful! x

Breaking - is it already gender scan time?! :shock: I can't believe you're 16wks already, where in the world has the time gone to?? Wow. Well enjoy it and you better update us right away :haha: x

Caz - that looks positive to me hun! I know what you're doing this weekend :winkwink: good luck! x


----------



## breakingdawn

BABY GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:

It was extremely clear and we got several shots and there was definitely nothing between her little legs and you could even make out the 3 lines... "girl parts". Me and my husband knew right away the first shot! Our daughter is so excited to have a little sister! I cried when she confirmed to us that it was a girl.. it was such an exciting ultrasound and worth every penny. The tech was SO nice, I had her for my 3D ultrasound and even though we paid for the cheapest package (10 minute session and images on a CD) she sent us home with everything in the HUGE package and more! 5 B&W photos, 40+ photos on a CD, the entire session on a DVD, we even got to view the baby in 3D.. AND... we got a picture frame with the baby's heart beat recorded!!!! She also spent close to 30 minutes on my scan!!! Today was an amazing day!



Pictures coming very soon!


----------



## Isabel209

breakingdawn said:


> BABY GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:
> 
> It was extremely clear and we got several shots and there was definitely nothing between her little legs and you could even make out the 3 lines... "girl parts". Me and my husband knew right away the first shot! Our daughter is so excited to have a little sister! I cried when she confirmed to us that it was a girl.. it was such an exciting ultrasound and worth every penny. The tech was SO nice, I had her for my 3D ultrasound and even though we paid for the cheapest package (10 minute session and images on a CD) she sent us home with everything in the HUGE package and more! 5 B&W photos, 40+ photos on a CD, the entire session on a DVD, we even got to view the baby in 3D.. AND... we got a picture frame with the baby's heart beat recorded!!!! She also spent close to 30 minutes on my scan!!! Today was an amazing day!
> 
> 
> Pictures coming very soon!

am soo happy for you hon... can't wait to see some pictures :hugs:


----------



## Isabel209

Mommy2be20 said:


> Isabel - welcome to the one tubers hun :hugs: very sorry for your losses! There's tons of success stories on here. I lost my right tube in March of '10 and a couple months later ended up with pelvic inflammatory disease (more pain than my ectopic itself or the surgery!!!), I was certain my only tube was destroyed from it.... but as you can see, it is in good enough shape that I'm having a little girl in 8 weeks time :) I hope you have a speedy recovery and if you have any questions, don't be afraid to ask, everyone is really open and helpful! x
> 
> Breaking - is it already gender scan time?! :shock: I can't believe you're 16wks already, where in the world has the time gone to?? Wow. Well enjoy it and you better update us right away :haha: x
> 
> Caz - that looks positive to me hun! I know what you're doing this weekend :winkwink: good luck! x

oh, i am sorry for what you have gone through as well... but i am very happy for you to be pregnant and having your baby soon!!! that's such a wonderful news. you'll be in my thoughts and hope that you'll deliver a healthy baby boy/girl :) :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## katstar

Jess,

Yes very busy getting everything ready. Plus a sudden hit of tiredness has come in. I just want to sleep all the time. Might have something to do with my iron but not long now. :) 
I have physio on the 10th feb and i am hoping they give me a support band that will help me get by as walking 2 miles to my daughters school is impossible. I am so happy ricky's sister is helping me out a lot and taking becka every morning. 
The midwife has talked about an induction at 38 weeks as they do want me to have another big baby going through my pelvis. Zak was 9lb 4oz and i only just managed that. So its looking like around 19th march for me. I hope so anyway as the birth scares me so much. Zaks is still fresh in my mind and i am terrified. 

Not long for us both now hun and your right it has flown by. :hugs:


----------



## katstar

Isabel209 said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> do you mind if i join the club?
> 
> here is my story in short...
> am 30 years old and have no kids yet
> laparoscopy in june 2011 - all clear
> conceived baby no 1 in august 2011, miscarried it in september 2011
> conveived baby no 2 in Dec 2011, discovered it was ectopic.
> Methotrexate shot on fri 21st jan 2012
> severe abdominal pain on thurs 26th jan, done the surgery and removed left tube.
> am a one tuber now...
> will be back on the TTC journey in 4 months time.
> 
> any support and encouraging stories?

Hi hun,

I am so sorry for your losses. :hugs:

I just want to tell you that you have nothing to worry about only having one tube. Its usually other problems that cause problems but having one tube is not one of them. 
It has not been a problem for me and infact i think i am more fertile :huh::shrug:

I had my right tube removed in april 09 due to ectopic, another ectopic/loss in august 09 and i had a successful methotrexate shots. 
Then in march 2010 we got a bfp with our son zak who is now 14 months. When zak was 8 months old we got another suprised bfp (not planned at all) and i am expecting a little girl in 9 weeks. 

I wish you lots of luck and happy thoughts at this time. :) xx


----------



## katstar

Breaking 

:happydance:

congrats on having a girl. Another princess to the one tube family. I think the girls have overtook the boys now. 
Girls rule!!

Its great you had a good scan too. Hope to see pics soon. xx


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations breaking,it sounds like you had a lovely day


----------



## Sunshine15

Congratulations breakingdawn! Thank you for sharing your story it gives us lots of hope :) 

Mommytobe- how are you feeling? When are you due?

Mrsj-are you going to do another cycle of clomid? What's going on with the progesterone? Why do you have to take it? 

As for me, I started my first round of clomid last night :) very excited & can't believe a little pill can work wonders. I hope it does for us :thumbsup: so doc put me on 50mg CD 3-7. On Friday when I went in for blood & scan, the tech mentioned that he saw two cyst but when I asked him & the doc both of them said its nothing to worry about. Doc made mention that it could have been since I O from my blocked side. Trying not to think about it but when you hear the word cyst you can't help but to question it. Other than that we're both very excited about this month because it's the second month after the HSG & I 'should' be O from my right side (unblocked side) + first cycle of clomid :) 

:dust: to all of us :dust:


----------



## mrsjennyg

Sunshine15 said:


> Congratulations breakingdawn! Thank you for sharing your story it gives us lots of hope :)
> 
> Mommytobe- how are you feeling? When are you due?
> 
> Mrsj-are you going to do another cycle of clomid? What's going on with the progesterone? Why do you have to take it?
> 
> As for me, I started my first round of clomid last night :) very excited & can't believe a little pill can work wonders. I hope it does for us :thumbsup: so doc put me on 50mg CD 3-7. On Friday when I went in for blood & scan, the tech mentioned that he saw two cyst but when I asked him & the doc both of them said its nothing to worry about. Doc made mention that it could have been since I O from my blocked side. Trying not to think about it but when you hear the word cyst you can't help but to question it. Other than that we're both very excited about this month because it's the second month after the HSG & I 'should' be O from my right side (unblocked side) + first cycle of clomid :)
> 
> :dust: to all of us :dust:

hi sunshine- yep i am on round 2 of clomid. i take my last pill tonight. the doc is having me take progesterone because my lp was 18 days last cycle. so FX for this cycle!!


----------



## Isabel209

katstar said:


> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies,
> 
> do you mind if i join the club?
> 
> here is my story in short...
> am 30 years old and have no kids yet
> laparoscopy in june 2011 - all clear
> conceived baby no 1 in august 2011, miscarried it in september 2011
> conveived baby no 2 in Dec 2011, discovered it was ectopic.
> Methotrexate shot on fri 21st jan 2012
> severe abdominal pain on thurs 26th jan, done the surgery and removed left tube.
> am a one tuber now...
> will be back on the TTC journey in 4 months time.
> 
> any support and encouraging stories?
> 
> Hi hun,
> 
> I am so sorry for your losses. :hugs:
> 
> I just want to tell you that you have nothing to worry about only having one tube. Its usually other problems that cause problems but having one tube is not one of them.
> It has not been a problem for me and infact i think i am more fertile :huh::shrug:
> 
> I had my right tube removed in april 09 due to ectopic, another ectopic/loss in august 09 and i had a successful methotrexate shots.
> Then in march 2010 we got a bfp with our son zak who is now 14 months. When zak was 8 months old we got another suprised bfp (not planned at all) and i am expecting a little girl in 9 weeks.
> 
> I wish you lots of luck and happy thoughts at this time. :) xxClick to expand...

you must consider yourself very lucky... doctor told me today that the fact that i had one ectopic, doesnt mean that i would not have another one! So what if i have another ectopic in the only tube i have left, and will have to remove it as well, does that mean that i can never concieve? My Goodess... this is such a horrible thought.... i said that you are lucky because you had anotehr ectopic in your other tube and managed to save it! that is such great news... my tubes seemed to be ok but its just my nature that caused it to be ectopic :nope:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm hers my opks when do you think i ovulated ff said it was cd14 but cd15 look like it to me we never bd on cd15 but we did on cd16 and we are tonight do you think it will be enuf x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120130-00067.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Isabel209

anyone considering IVF? doctor told me that since i had an ectopic already, i am in a risk of another one... what if i loose my other tube? i would go insane... am thinking of maybe IVF will be something to consider... do you ladies know if IVF increases risk of ectopic?


----------



## mrsjennyg

i believe with IVF they implant the fertilized egg in your uterus so there is no way for it to go into your tube.


----------



## Isabel209

mrsjennyg said:


> i believe with IVF they implant the fertilized egg in your uterus so there is no way for it to go into your tube.

i have came across this site and it frightened me to death!
https://www.womens-health.co.uk/IVF-ectopic-pregnancy.html


----------



## breakingdawn

Here is a story from a girl who had an ectopic from IVF, it is possible... but not too common. About 2%?

"I did have an ectopic (twins) with my first IVF this year in January. It isn't terribly common - around 2% of IVF pregnancies are ectopic. It's even less common to have 2 in the tube - that's apparently extremely rare we've found out. Our doctor told us that one of several things could have happened:
1) the embryos took a little trip up the tube (which apparently some do), but weren't able to get back down
2) the catheter "dropped" the embryos off at the base of the fallopian tube and there might have been just enough push to push them into the opening of the tube, which then sent them in the wrong direction
3) small uterine contractions could have sent them up there."


----------



## Isabel209

breakingdawn said:


> Here is a story from a girl who had an ectopic from IVF, it is possible... but not too common. About 2%?
> 
> "I did have an ectopic (twins) with my first IVF this year in January. It isn't terribly common - around 2% of IVF pregnancies are ectopic. It's even less common to have 2 in the tube - that's apparently extremely rare we've found out. Our doctor told us that one of several things could have happened:
> 1) the embryos took a little trip up the tube (which apparently some do), but weren't able to get back down
> 2) the catheter "dropped" the embryos off at the base of the fallopian tube and there might have been just enough push to push them into the opening of the tube, which then sent them in the wrong direction
> 3) small uterine contractions could have sent them up there."

THANKS for the info. It's really really scary.. i think those who already had an ectopic, are more prone to it. i am not a lucky girl so i am preparing myself for the worse things that can happen to me. its such a traumatic experience that i really cant get over it. my eyes are full of tears and my heart is beating very fast. i can barely sleep at night


----------



## breakingdawn

I understand, I am the same way. Although I think the chances are quite lower with IVF.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Breaking - yayyyy :dance: congrats on your little girly and welcome to team :pink:!!!! So glad to hear you had such a great scan and the tech spoiled you, that's lovely! x

Kat - I'm feeling the tiredness too, but insomnia at the same time, the joys right?! Great that you've got help getting Becka to school if you're having a hard time, hopefully the physio works out and you get some relief :hugs: If you end up induced at 38wks you'll more than likely have your lady before mine! I'm jealous lol, I'm ready to get this done and over with, I'm so bloody SORE! x

Sunshine - I'm due March 24th and at this point.. I'm miserable :rofl: I'm only 5'2 and prepreg weighed 110lbs, let's just say my little body is taking a serious whooping! I'm trying to enjoy what I can though, it'll be worth it when it's over :) As for the cysts, I'd always get one when I'd O from my tubeless side, they're nothing to worry about, just annoying. Hopefully you O from your good side this cycle :dust: x

Caz - your CD 15 or 16 look like pos to me... so if you BD'd on 16 and again tonight, I'd think you're def still covered hun. I trust the BD on the night of the pos :winkwink: did the trick for me! x

Isabel - TTC after an ectopic is absolutely terrifying, we're no longer ignorant to the bad things that can happen in pregnancy and it brings up every other fear with it, I wouldn't wish one upon anyone! I personally could not afford to do IVF and my OB had given me a 40% chance of a uterine pregnancy, but I figured, I'll never know if I don't try! She told me I had to try for a year before we'd even explore my options (hsg and fertility specialist), so the heck with it, I decided I had to see what was gonna happen... the worst that could happen was that I'd lose my tube and then be eligible for IVF covered by insurance. I have to say.. I'm SO thankful I risked it, I wouldn't change my decision for anything! Give yourself all the time you need to heal physically and emotionally, it's a really traumatic thing to experience :hugs: We're always here too! x


----------



## breakingdawn

Just wanted to share a few pictures from my week 16 scan, hope you ladies don't mind! :cloud9:

You can see my anterior placenta in the last photo. I am trying not to be worried about it because I know it is fairly common. I just hope it didn't attach to previous scar tissue because then there could be complications. :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







mouth open.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 4









Hello.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 3









gender.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 3









chillin.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## puppymom32

Breaking yay for team pink lovely pics hun. FXX all goes well with the rest of your pg. Sorry dont know much about anterior placenta sure all will b fine. 

Isabel,
Welcome so sorry for your losses. Big Hugs. Worry is always on everyones mind but there are def losts of ladies here with wonderful success stories. I was one of the unfortunate and had 3 ectopics and researched my IVF options after losing my first and then last tube. I was told chance for ectopic with IVF are extremely low. And having tubal issues makes us excellent candidates for IVF to work. We chose to go the adoption route because it was presented to us but just know no matter what happens there is always hope of becoming a mommy. Wishing you the best of luck.


----------



## puppymom32

So ladies my sons birth mom is pg again and looking for someone to adopt this baby. She is already 5-6 mo pregnant. Not sure what we are going to do. I would love to have a sibling for X but not sure if I can handle two so young and all the expenses (legal fees, formula, diapers, sitter, ect...) DH doenst think we can handle it. X will be around 16 months with the new one is born kinda wish he was a little older but beggers cant be choosers.


----------



## Sunshine15

Mommy2be- thanks so much for sharing your experience with cyst. It's a relief that it's a common thing for one tubers.

Congrats breakingdawn :) enjoy every minute of it :pink:

Puppymom- that's a tough call & definitely a decision you & your hubby need to agree on. I don't think I could say no. It would be nice that your son & that baby will have that connection between them. Stinks cause time is limited if she's already 5-6 months. Such a tough decision but I'm sure whatever you & your husband decide it will be what's best for your family. Good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## Isabel209

breakingdawn said:


> Just wanted to share a few pictures from my week 16 scan, hope you ladies don't mind! :cloud9:
> 
> You can see my anterior placenta in the last photo. I am trying not to be worried about it because I know it is fairly common. I just hope it didn't attach to previous scar tissue because then there could be complications. :dohh:

you made me cry... these scans are soooo beautiful! thank you for sharing them with us :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Isabel209

Mommy2be20 said:


> Breaking - yayyyy :dance: congrats on your little girly and welcome to team :pink:!!!! So glad to hear you had such a great scan and the tech spoiled you, that's lovely! x
> 
> Kat - I'm feeling the tiredness too, but insomnia at the same time, the joys right?! Great that you've got help getting Becka to school if you're having a hard time, hopefully the physio works out and you get some relief :hugs: If you end up induced at 38wks you'll more than likely have your lady before mine! I'm jealous lol, I'm ready to get this done and over with, I'm so bloody SORE! x
> 
> Sunshine - I'm due March 24th and at this point.. I'm miserable :rofl: I'm only 5'2 and prepreg weighed 110lbs, let's just say my little body is taking a serious whooping! I'm trying to enjoy what I can though, it'll be worth it when it's over :) As for the cysts, I'd always get one when I'd O from my tubeless side, they're nothing to worry about, just annoying. Hopefully you O from your good side this cycle :dust: x
> 
> Caz - your CD 15 or 16 look like pos to me... so if you BD'd on 16 and again tonight, I'd think you're def still covered hun. I trust the BD on the night of the pos :winkwink: did the trick for me! x
> 
> Isabel - TTC after an ectopic is absolutely terrifying, we're no longer ignorant to the bad things that can happen in pregnancy and it brings up every other fear with it, I wouldn't wish one upon anyone! I personally could not afford to do IVF and my OB had given me a 40% chance of a uterine pregnancy, but I figured, I'll never know if I don't try! She told me I had to try for a year before we'd even explore my options (hsg and fertility specialist), so the heck with it, I decided I had to see what was gonna happen... the worst that could happen was that I'd lose my tube and then be eligible for IVF covered by insurance. I have to say.. I'm SO thankful I risked it, I wouldn't change my decision for anything! Give yourself all the time you need to heal physically and emotionally, it's a really traumatic thing to experience :hugs: We're always here too! x

thank you so much for your comfort. i send you a big hug :hugs::hugs:
i admire you being so courageous.. i was talking with my husband yesterday (he's very supportive) and told him that we should wait quite a long time to try again.. i am really scared and afraid that i'd go through this experience again... i am really frightened. i dont want it to happen again... i want quite a few months to heal...at least, if i lose my other tube, there is always IVF which can be successful, even though we dont afford it... well, i wish you luck for your baby and hope that you'll deliver a very healthy happy baby :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Isabel209

puppymom32 said:


> Breaking yay for team pink lovely pics hun. FXX all goes well with the rest of your pg. Sorry dont know much about anterior placenta sure all will b fine.
> 
> Isabel,
> Welcome so sorry for your losses. Big Hugs. Worry is always on everyones mind but there are def losts of ladies here with wonderful success stories. I was one of the unfortunate and had 3 ectopics and researched my IVF options after losing my first and then last tube. I was told chance for ectopic with IVF are extremely low. And having tubal issues makes us excellent candidates for IVF to work. We chose to go the adoption route because it was presented to us but just know no matter what happens there is always hope of becoming a mommy. Wishing you the best of luck.

i am so sorry for what you have been through...its so sad and upsetting... i really understand your feelings and emotions...but at least you are already a mummy and that is absolutely wonderful!

did you mean that you had your child after the removal of both tubes?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm think i am 3 or 4 dpo woopp we didn't :sex: last night think i will be covered breaking lv the scan pic so cute awwww x x x


----------



## katstar

Isobel,

Like the others have said it is scary time to ttc again. The worrys of loosing your last tube is always on your mind. Thats why when the time comes you know what you need to do. You take steps and do as much as possible as early as possible. 
As soon as you find out that you have bfp, you get striaght to the doctors and you ask for bloods to be drawn. By monitoring the hcg levels they can tell if there is anything wrong. My hcg did not double normally on the 2nd loss/ectopic so they knew something was wrong early on. They tried to scan to find the pregnancy but they could not find it anywhere at all. This is why the decision to have the methotrexate was taking. I knew the pregnancy was failing so just incase it was in my tube i had the methotrexate to save my final tube. 
With zak and this baby the HCG levels doubled normally so i knew that it was not in my tube. 

So when the time comes you can do things early to save your tube. Just keep this in mind hun. :hugs: xx


----------



## katstar

Wow amy. She is pregnant again?? Same daddy? 
Gosh i feel for you on this decision. You will be thinking that it is too soon but you also feel for X and his sibling being together. 

Zak and this baby will be 16 months apart and i know its going to be so hard and challenging. I am going to be stressed so much and i am affraid that zak is going to loose mummy time when he still needs his mummy so much but i have to do it and i am going to try my hardest to be the best mum i can. When they are older and playing together and they are close, i am going to look back at the hard times and think it was so worth it. Well i hope so. 

Let us know what ever you decide. Either way you will be dooing the right thing. :) :hugs:


----------



## katstar

Jess,

I do not have any isomnia problems. Sleeping like a log. But zak has started waking in the night. :( I think its because he is kicking his covers off and getting cold. :( i do hope that he does not wake when the baby comes. 2 getting up. help!!! 

I am ready to get this done now. Even though i know its not time yet. This bit is the hard bit. You do not feel like your body is your own. And you feel like your 20 years older than what you are. 

xx


----------



## puppymom32

Isabel209 said:


> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> Breaking yay for team pink lovely pics hun. FXX all goes well with the rest of your pg. Sorry dont know much about anterior placenta sure all will b fine.
> 
> Isabel,
> Welcome so sorry for your losses. Big Hugs. Worry is always on everyones mind but there are def losts of ladies here with wonderful success stories. I was one of the unfortunate and had 3 ectopics and researched my IVF options after losing my first and then last tube. I was told chance for ectopic with IVF are extremely low. And having tubal issues makes us excellent candidates for IVF to work. We chose to go the adoption route because it was presented to us but just know no matter what happens there is always hope of becoming a mommy. Wishing you the best of luck.
> 
> i am so sorry for what you have been through...its so sad and upsetting... i really understand your feelings and emotions...but at least you are already a mummy and that is absolutely wonderful!
> 
> did you mean that you had your child after the removal of both tubes?Click to expand...

Actually I didnt have any children when I lost both of my tubes it was after I lost my tubes and when were researching IVF that my husbands niece asked if we wanted to adopt her baby. So now I finally am a mommy. We also couldnt afford IVF so this worked out perfectly for us.


----------



## puppymom32

katstar said:


> Wow amy. She is pregnant again?? Same daddy?
> Gosh i feel for you on this decision. You will be thinking that it is too soon but you also feel for X and his sibling being together.
> 
> Zak and this baby will be 16 months apart and i know its going to be so hard and challenging. I am going to be stressed so much and i am affraid that zak is going to loose mummy time when he still needs his mummy so much but i have to do it and i am going to try my hardest to be the best mum i can. When they are older and playing together and they are close, i am going to look back at the hard times and think it was so worth it. Well i hope so.
> 
> Let us know what ever you decide. Either way you will be dooing the right thing. :) :hugs:

Thanks hun I thought your little one's were going to be around the same age as X and his sibling. I too worry that X wont get to enjoy being a baby and all the attention that he needs he is a little crazy boy that is extremely high strung. But I do look in the future and see him and his sibling being the very best of friends. Regardless of what we decide both of my sister had little boys this past year so he will def have people to play with Jasper is 2 months and Hayden is 7 and X 13 so I am sure when they get older they will be trouble together. LOL


----------



## breakingdawn

Isabel209 said:


> breakingdawn said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share a few pictures from my week 16 scan, hope you ladies don't mind! :cloud9:
> 
> You can see my anterior placenta in the last photo. I am trying not to be worried about it because I know it is fairly common. I just hope it didn't attach to previous scar tissue because then there could be complications. :dohh:
> 
> you made me cry... these scans are soooo beautiful! thank you for sharing them with us :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

You are so sweet, bless you! :flower:

Thanks ladies for the comments on my pictures.. the whole anterior placenta deal has scared me quite a bit but hoping for good news at my 20 week scan that it is no big deal and not affecting previous scars, etc. :wacko:


----------



## Mommy2be20

Breaking - awww, she's such a little cutie pie already :D and so petite looking, I definitely miss mine that size!! :haha: Definitely try not to worry about your placenta either, it still has lots of time to move x

Amy - what a tricky one.. can definitely see both sides, the pros and cons! I'm sure you and hubby will have lots of long talks til you figure out what's best for your family. Good luck :) x

Kat - I'm SO jealous if you're sleeping through the night (besides Zak being a bugger), sleep is a thing of the past for me now! :( I want it over too.. thank goodness we're onto home stretch now, I can totally relate to not feeling like this is MY body anymore!!! I've been taken over by a little monster :haha: x


----------



## mrsjennyg

amy- what a tough choice this must be for you and DH. not only close in ages but financially as well. fingers crossed for you both!

jess and kat- you ladies are in the home stretch! wow! 

breaking- love the pics, thanks for sharing!

so i am going to start my opk's tomorrow (2x a day). but i drink a lot of water and am constantly running around to pee- do you think my urine will be too diluted to read the opk??


----------



## katstar

Breaking, 

I too have an anteria placenta with this pregnancy and i have not had any problems at all with it. Has not affected my scars at all. Zak's placenta was to my right where my tube would have been and even that did not cause any problems. I did have a little pain when it was stretching with zak but all was fine so i would not worry at all. 

The only thing that sucked with an anteria placenta was feeling movement later than everyone else. But it was about 23 weeks when it finally happened and now she does not stop so you dont remember missing it. 

:) xx


----------



## katstar

Jess,

Yey on the home stretch. 

I think me and oh have picked a name :happydance: finally. We have chosen Brooke. Its one syllable and it has a K in it :haha: we have not picked a middle name yet but it will come. 

I think i have everything now. How about you? 

Also can i say your bubs is due on skyes birthday. This is my step daughter. 24th march she will be 7. Watch me go have this baby on that date lol. 

I have awful tiredness and i could sleep on a washing line with this pregnancy. Once i have placed all my pillows and my legs all over oh to stop spd hurting. I am off to noddy land. I have a good 8-10 hours a night (except for zak waking sometimes - i am sure he knows :haha: ) and i even have a nap in the afternoon. 1-2 hours. :wacko:


----------



## katstar

Amy,

Yes they would be close by age. Well the same difference. Its a shame we are not worlds apart and we could go to groups together and help each other through the tears and grey hair lol. 

I have said many times that daddy can have little miss when she is here and mummy is having zak. :) lol. 

X sounds like he has really settled with you guys. And his cousins etc Is he saying mummy? or daddy? I guess he is at this point. 

xx


----------



## katstar

Mrsjennyg,

I would set two times per day that you are going to do the test and try not to drink anything for at least 2 hours before. Just sip. Its good to hold your wee before doing the test as you get the most LH in your wee then. (i have heard that tea time is a good time to do one)

Once you get this pattern going i am sure you will be able to see the times when you have the darkest line. 

:flower: 

Good luck hun. 

xx


----------



## puppymom32

katstar said:


> Amy,
> 
> Yes they would be close by age. Well the same difference. Its a shame we are not worlds apart and we could go to groups together and help each other through the tears and grey hair lol.
> 
> I have said many times that daddy can have little miss when she is here and mummy is having zak. :) lol.
> 
> X sounds like he has really settled with you guys. And his cousins etc Is he saying mummy? or daddy? I guess he is at this point.
> 
> xx

Oh yes he is saying all sorts of stuff most of which I cant understand. He is definetly a cheeky little monkey. I wish that we did live closer too. He has master walking pretty well and is venturing into climbing. Worries me to death little crazy boy. Hubby has taken up with him wonderful now that he is older. He is still a momma boy though. This is def a fun age.


----------



## katstar

puppymom32 said:


> katstar said:
> 
> 
> Amy,
> 
> Yes they would be close by age. Well the same difference. Its a shame we are not worlds apart and we could go to groups together and help each other through the tears and grey hair lol.
> 
> I have said many times that daddy can have little miss when she is here and mummy is having zak. :) lol.
> 
> X sounds like he has really settled with you guys. And his cousins etc Is he saying mummy? or daddy? I guess he is at this point.
> 
> xx
> 
> Oh yes he is saying all sorts of stuff most of which I cant understand. He is definetly a cheeky little monkey. I wish that we did live closer too. He has master walking pretty well and is venturing into climbing. Worries me to death little crazy boy. Hubby has taken up with him wonderful now that he is older. He is still a momma boy though. This is def a fun age.Click to expand...


Yes i know what you mean. With the talking and no idea what they are saying. :haha: zak is saying 'tucker tucker tucker' constantly. He has not master walking yet. He is getting there though. He stands alone and trys to get up from the floor to stand and he will take a few steps so i know hes coming along. My oh did not walk till he was 16 months so hes lazy like his dad. 
Yes such a lovely age and i do not want to miss a thing. 

This is why i am undecided whether to breast feed this baby or not. Breast feeding takes a lot of time and i am worried i cant be there for zak. :shrug:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls glad your bbys are coming along fast awww there not bbys for long x x x


----------



## Mommy2be20

We've become really active on this thread lately :D I keep reading from my phone and then replying on my computer to keep up lol!

Kat - I absolutely LOVE the name Brooke!!!!! :D :D I have just about everything now, if Lyla were to come now I'd be ok.. just got a few small things left which I'm gonna look at today... bath tub and nursing pillow. I picked up a couple things yesterday, bottle cleaner, thermometer and a couple more newb sleepers for diapy bag! Then I pretty much just have my hospital bag to finish up :) feels good to be ready huh? So Brooke will definitely be right around Skye's bday then, is she excited about that?? I'm getting more excited to see when mine is gonna pick her bday :) x

mrsjenny - even if you drink lots of water throughout the day, if you're able to stop at least 2 hours before you plan on testing then you shouldn't be too diluted. Everyone is different, but like Kat said, supper time is usually best :) It took me a few months to figure out what was best for me, but once I got the hang of it, it was like clockwork, so don't get discouraged! I'd stop drinking around 3-4pm and do my OPK at 6pm, my line was always at its darkest then. Let us know how you make out and good luck hun :D x


----------



## Isabel209

puppymom32 said:


> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> Breaking yay for team pink lovely pics hun. FXX all goes well with the rest of your pg. Sorry dont know much about anterior placenta sure all will b fine.
> 
> Isabel,
> Welcome so sorry for your losses. Big Hugs. Worry is always on everyones mind but there are def losts of ladies here with wonderful success stories. I was one of the unfortunate and had 3 ectopics and researched my IVF options after losing my first and then last tube. I was told chance for ectopic with IVF are extremely low. And having tubal issues makes us excellent candidates for IVF to work. We chose to go the adoption route because it was presented to us but just know no matter what happens there is always hope of becoming a mommy. Wishing you the best of luck.
> 
> i am so sorry for what you have been through...its so sad and upsetting... i really understand your feelings and emotions...but at least you are already a mummy and that is absolutely wonderful!
> 
> did you mean that you had your child after the removal of both tubes?Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I didnt have any children when I lost both of my tubes it was after I lost my tubes and when were researching IVF that my husbands niece asked if we wanted to adopt her baby. So now I finally am a mommy. We also couldnt afford IVF so this worked out perfectly for us.Click to expand...

That is very nice of you hon!!! It is such a wonderful thing to be sharing your love with others... I am happy that you are happy! IVF is very expensive.. We dont afford it as well... but i am keeping my fingers crossed maybe one day my dream will come true!


----------



## mrsjennyg

so I have become a pro at using opk's while at work! I have all my testing supplies in a little cosmetic bag so no one really wonders why a woman would take something like that into the bathroom. haha. no + yet but I did have spotting today, which is really weird but I have read that people on clomid can have spotting and high temps (which I also have had) so I guess we'll see! I hate waiting... lol


----------



## katstar

Jess,

I am not sure if skye is excited or not. She is very reserved like her dad. Doesn't let you know much and just nods if you ask but maybe thats because i am not her mummy or her daddy. She may tell them more. I do not think she would be happy to share her birthday though. Dont think any child would be happy about that. 
Becka is very excited about her sister coming now. She says she is going to help me loads by playing with zak while i am busy with the baby. I cant believe that zak and becka are so close even with 7 years between them. He loves playing with her and she loves being with him. Its so lovely. 

Yes it is good to have everything. All the clothes are in the loft though. Craddle, moses basket and everything. No room to get things out. I am waiting for some lovely spring weather to get them out, washed and hung out. :) xx


----------



## Isabel209

its been a 9 days since i have done the surgery (removal of left tube) and i still feel the pain on my left side... is this normal?


----------



## breakingdawn

I felt pain for a while after I lost my right tube, especially during my first AF and ovulation. My doctor told me it was normal but of course if it gets too bad you should call to be sure.


----------



## Isabel209

pain is not too bad... i just feel it when i bend or lift something heavy... i also have some bruises around the stitches because doctors didnt have the right apparatus to do the surgery... i hope i ll be feeling better soon...


----------



## breakingdawn

I hope you feel better soon too! Hugs!


----------



## mrsjennyg

I think that I'm ovulating on the non tube side this cycle. Last cycle on the clomid I totally felt a pressure for like a week and then a sharper pain when I ov. This cycle I haven't felt anything yet :( I don't know if I have asked this before but I heard that the eggs from the non-tube side somehow get over to the tube side?? How does THAT work??


----------



## breakingdawn

My doctor said the egg definitely can be picked up from the other tube. I trust him because he has done a LOT of OB research. Apparently the tube can reach around and pick up the other egg... kinda weird. I googled it for a deeper explanation!


----------



## katstar

And also hun i thought many times I was ov on tubeless side. Lots of pain on right side. I thought that this pregnancy but corpus luteum was on my left showing I ov on left. But had no pain on left. Our bodies are weird. Xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Isabel - I was sore for a good two weeks after surgery, it's a fair bit of trauma to the body. If it gets worse then get in to the docs but it sounds normal to me. Hope you feel better soon :hugs: x

mrsjenny - I too was told that it's possible for the tube to swing over and grab the eggy, how likely it is I'm not sure, but try not to count yourself right out either way! The month I fell prego I had O pains on both sides which was unusual for me, it never was determined which side I intact O'd from, you never know. Give it a shot anyways, good luck :dust: x


----------



## Tasha16

Hello Ladies i haven't been on here for ages and haven't managed to rrad through all the post, Isobel welcome to the group and i am so sorry for ur losses, i also mc'd my first pregnancy then my second was ectopic and i lost my left tube, i left it a good nine months before trying again and since then have been pregnant three more times which were not in my tube unfortunately they ended in mc, just try to rest and only try again when u feel ready too xx


----------



## Tasha16

I hope all u lovely ladies are well xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Tash - hope you're doing well too :) x

AFM - OH and I got around to doing a belly cast yesterday! It needs a little TLC because the crease between belly and boobs was next to impossible to get in between :haha: so I haven't got to decorate it yet. But here's a picture of it just finished :) x
 



Attached Files:







33wbellycast.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mrsjennyg

Jess that looks great :) 
I got a +opk tonight, cd14. I haven't gotten a + this early ever! I'm crediting the clomid but my temp hasn't dropped much today so I'm hoping I get a big drop tomorrow morning. We'll be BDing tonight, tomorrow and Wed. We were supposed to BD last night but after the Patriots lost the Super Bowl DH was not in the mood! Haha


----------



## Sunshine15

Hi girls, feel like I haven't been on here in ages. So as some of you may know this is my first month on clomid. I had a doc appt at 6:30 am cd 13 to check for follies. Well good news is I'm O from right side (unblocked side) & another thing that has sent our day in a totally unexpected direction is that the doctor (not the one we usually see) asked if we were going to try natural or going ahead with IUI. The question really caught me off guard because I didn't know we could go ahead. After talking it over with DH, we both agreed that I would call & find out more info. Needless to say the nurse & I played phone tag all day. Unfornately I was at work and could not answer her call. At the end of the day she left me a message saying that I'm surging now so that they will see me tomorrow morning at 7 am for the IUI. We were shocked! We went from talking about it to having a 7 o'clock appointment. We have so many questions. At the end of the day we want to get pregnant but we didn't know we were going down this road so quickly. So we're going to give the IUI a go! Our insurance covers 3 a year so why not start this month. 

If anyone has experience with IUI, I'd love to hear from you. My DH thought that the doctor mentioned doing genetic testing prior to IUI....has anyone else heard of this?


----------



## katstar

Tasha, 

hi hun. Glad your well. Nice to see you :hugs:

Jess,

The belly cast looks great. :) What a lovely idea. 

Sunshine,

I have not experienced iui before and do not know anything about it but want to wish you good luck. 

xx


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks ladies i am ok just full of cold which is just what i need in this cold weather lll. Jess the cast is lovely and i also can't believe how quick urs and Kats pregnancies are going, Kat did u get sorted with ur pains? xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls jess aw brill lv it mrj get to it sunshine not a clue on iui hun but there's a site on her in assisted conception iui is in there hun kat not long now hun tasha nice to see you hun x x x


----------



## mrsjennyg

hi ladies - so I got my +opk last night but I didn't get a temp drop this morning. I'm wondering if I am ovulating from my non tube side and I wonder if it's possible to get a +opk on clomid and not ovulate? I'm going to continue to do the opk's until I get a significant temp drop or Fertility Friend confirms ov. I also have to start the progesterone at 3DPO so I don't know what to think... advice please!!


----------



## caz & bob

mrs j when i was on clomid when i got a +opk i ovulated i just tested till it went light and kept up with the :sex: your chart looks good x x x


----------



## mrsjennyg

thank you caz! I am just concerned that there wasn't much of a temp drop but there was a spike the day before... I have read that clomid can make your temps really high so... I don't know. I'm just so afraid that if it's the non tube side that this month is a wash. Oh well, all we can do is BD and wait...


----------



## caz & bob

have a look at my charts hun when i was on clomid you can compare them x x x


----------



## katstar

Mrsjennyg,

I say get at it hun :sex: 
Like you said, clomid can effect you temps. 

Xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Hi ladies!! How is everyone doing? AFM, I got my doppler today which made quite a lovely 18 weeks present to myself! I just wanted to share a couple of videos. <3

Baby's HB

Little baby again


----------



## mrsjennyg

aww thats so sweet breaking!
ok dumb question... what does AFM mean? lol


----------



## breakingdawn

AFM = as for me. :)

Hope you are doing good!


----------



## midwestgirl77

Hi,

New member here. Happy to join you all and hope to support one another in this journey. Here's my summary: TTC #1 since March 2011. Ectopic 6/1/11, internal bleeding, surgery to remove L tube, mild endo found and removed.

Had pretty regular periods since I was a teen, now they have become sporadic, and I am missing periods from time to time. Hard to tell when ovulating. OPKs and goofy cycles aren't helping much. Regularly do acupuncture and take herbs. Need to get back on track with regular yoga, light exercise, and healthier eating. No luck so far on getting pregnant again. 

Sad - this weekend would have been my due date :(
Seems like family and friends don't really understand the long-term feelings and sadness associated with the loss.


----------



## mamadonna

Hi midwest,sorry for ur loss hun,its really hard when the due date comes around:hugs:good luck with ttc hun


----------



## Tasha16

Welcome midwest so sorry about ur loss, u will get lots of support in here everybody is lovely xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: has got me 27day cycle never get them my cycles are between 28 to 32 weird x x x


----------



## caz & bob

a few vodkas x


----------



## mrsjennyg

welcome midwest! i am sorry for your loss. people how haven't experienced IF or a loss just don't get it and it's very hard sometimes. you will find lots of support here!


----------



## mrsjennyg

hey ladies! i'm 3dpo today- FF confirmed ov- woo hoo! my temp is really high today- higher than it has ever been. i'm not going to read anything into it because i think the clomid makes temps super high. i start the progesterone tonight... does anyone here take it? those who take it, do you take it a full 14 days (making LP 17 days) or do you take it 11 days (making LP 14 days)?

also... i think i am getting a cold :( what is safe to take during the 2ww?

have a nice weekend!


----------



## Tasha16

Sorry af got u Caz xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

midwest - welcome and sorry for your loss, I hope made it though the weekend ok. The due date isn't an easy one :hugs: hopefully you can get your cycles straightened out. Have you been to see a doctor for help yet? Good luck hun :flower: x

Caz - sorry AF got you again hum :( Kat and I are hopping off this baby train soon, maybe you can take one of our spots! Fx'd :) x

mrsjenny - that's great news that FF confirmed O :D I'd say your best bet for a cold would be Tylenol, baths and as much rest as you can if you don't wanna take any regular cold meds. Hopefully it's just a quick little cold :hugs: x


----------



## Mommy2be20

We've gone quiet ladies... hope this means everyone is doing good and there's not much to report, hopefully some are busy BDing or cooking up that BFP :winkwink: 

AFM - I just realized I only have one more space left on my ticker.. geez :wacko: my LO is still ridiculously active and her not so little feet have quite the force behind them now! I had a call from the police on Monday, FOB wanted them to pass a message along for him (he's such a coward), he says he's not interested at all and will not pay a cent until a DNA test is done :rofl: :rofl: I will gladly have her tested at his expense! Other than my baby daddy drama... we're great! x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope you all had a nice v-day we had a nice meal x x


----------



## Tasha16

Jess that is horrible that he is doing this too u but if he wants to waste his money let him. I hope u are all well and have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Mommy2, glad you're doing well aside from the man drama. That's rough. Sorry you are having to deal with all of that. :(

I hope all of you other ladies are doing well. I have my 20 week scan in 6 days. I am a little nervous about my anterior placenta issue and anxious to see what all the scan shows. Otherwise I am okay. I bought a doppler since I don't feel much and it helps to reassure me but I try not to use it very often. :)


----------



## Mommy2be20

Caz - that's lovely that you had a nice dinner for V day :) lots of :dust: for this cycle!! x

Tash - yes it's pretty ridiculous, I hope he's out of our life soon! Enjoy your weekend also :friends: x

Breaking - where's the time going?! You're almost half way already :shock: hopefully your placenta has moved by your scan! Good luck and let us know how it goes :) x

AFM - I am in PAIN! Considering calling my MW soon cause every now and again I have to breathe through really sharp pains down in my pelvic/cervix area :wacko: I think I've began to drop, so I'm wondering if it's just Lyla engaging or something... such a newbie at this! Will update if anything comes from it of course, for now I'm sat on a birthing ball trying to get relief! x


----------



## katstar

Hi jess,

Gosh that man :Haha: you had a lucky escape. Looks like he is wanting a reaction from u by asking police to do his dirty work but don't bite hun. Your doing well and happier/better off without him. 

As for pains I bet it is her engaging but best to get checked out. Let us know how you get on. My braxton hicks are getting painful. More at night like now but I am coping and i know its practice runs.


----------



## katstar

Breaking,

I'm sure everythings fine hun. I did not feel Lo till 23 weeks ish due to placenta but it still does not ease your mind. Hope scan goes well. Enjoy it hun. :) xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks ladies! Technically I am halfway since I'll be going by at least week 39 for a scheduled c section! If I make it that far.. Last time I didn't go past week 37, complications. Ugh!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls ordered a fertility bracelet see if that brings us luck x x x


----------



## mrsjennyg

hey ladies :)
jess i cannot believe what a tool your ex is. i agree with tash - if he wants to waste his money then let him. what a jerk- seems like you are way better off.

breaking - good luck with your scan! keep us posted!

caz- where did you hear about the fertility bracelet?

AFM... well things kind of sucked last week. I found out on Thurs that I was laid off from my department. I was the last one hired and they needed to cut 10... so... yeah. I was SO upset and depressed but they did offer me another job in another department that is similar to what I was doing 3 yrs ago... which I hated. the hours also SUCK and I won't see DH... but we talked about it and I'm going to take it while I look for another position. I need a paycheck and I don't want to use all our savings up. Sigh. We also do not want to put the baby plans on hold so I need to have a job to get maternity leave... ugh. AF isn't due until Wed or Thurs and I'm still on the progesterone so I have no idea. I don't know if I will be upset if the witch comes this cycle or not because of everything that's going on... yeah. :cry:


----------



## caz & bob

mrsjennyg said:


> hey ladies :)
> jess i cannot believe what a tool your ex is. i agree with tash - if he wants to waste his money then let him. what a jerk- seems like you are way better off.
> 
> breaking - good luck with your scan! keep us posted!
> 
> caz- where did you hear about the fertility bracelet?
> 
> AFM... well things kind of sucked last week. I found out on Thurs that I was laid off from my department. I was the last one hired and they needed to cut 10... so... yeah. I was SO upset and depressed but they did offer me another job in another department that is similar to what I was doing 3 yrs ago... which I hated. the hours also SUCK and I won't see DH... but we talked about it and I'm going to take it while I look for another position. I need a paycheck and I don't want to use all our savings up. Sigh. We also do not want to put the baby plans on hold so I need to have a job to get maternity leave... ugh. AF isn't due until Wed or Thurs and I'm still on the progesterone so I have no idea. I don't know if I will be upset if the witch comes this cycle or not because of everything that's going on... yeah. :cry:

on her lv they supposed to be good hun x x


----------



## flickanne

Well...Its the new year but not so good news...went for my hycosy procedure a few weeks ago and it was a non event...now waiting for next period cycle to start this week so i can once again feel the cold surgical steel *uggh* All I really want is some good news and the go ahead to try again its soooo frustrating. Anyway enough ranting..how is everyone I really find it difficult to get out and meet people and am i think suffering from a bit of depression. I would really like to meet some like minded lovely people on here...Hope you are all well and expecting :) x


----------



## katstar

mrsjennyg,

that is so sad whats happened and i am sorry to hear it. i hope something good comes from all this. :) :hugs:

Hi flickann,

sorry to hear about your depression. I completely understand why though. after my 1st ectopic i was depressed and on medication. did not want to do anything or meet anyone but no one else understood. I can not imagine having two like you or amy. i probably would not have mentally survived it. So i just want to say stay strong and i hope you do get some good results.

:hugs: xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls jenn so sorry about your work hun flick hope you feel better soon hun keep your chin up kat how you hun not to long now afm just waiting to ovulate xx


----------



## jessica716

Hello ladies!!

I've missed you all!! Just been so hectic with little man (well not so little anymore) and im back at work parttime in the evenings so not had any time to come on really!

Kat - Wow, not long till LO arrives wooohoooo, bet you're excited!!

Caz - How are you doing? Still got my fingers crossed for a nice :bfp: for you soon!!

Pregnant Jess (Although i know im not talking to myself this is what i remember you as! lol) - Not long till LO for you either! Sorry to hear about the pains, theyll all be worth it though!

Seems to be some new faces about too, I hope you all get the :bfp: you deserve soon ladies...

I'll have a nosy back through the pages shortly, but for now little mans jst woken from his nap so i beter go get him down :happydance:

Ive put a few pics on too, little mans cruising now and crawls super fast, so funny, he just follows me about everywhere such a nosy little boy :haha:
 



Attached Files:







419282_10150603655064921_500969920_8963659_66060748_n.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 2









407168_10150615133989921_500969920_8993427_1878477397_n.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 2









419814_10150615175989921_500969920_8993522_102602502_n.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 3









402360_10150551542484921_500969920_8824042_216708245_n.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## caz & bob

aw jess hes lovely and growing so fast x x x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Quick update as I'm on my phone. Saw MW today, all is great and the pain is because Lyla is eager, she's locked and loaded. I'm meant to take it easy now and my MW gave her a little speech about hanging on til 37wks at least :haha: so we're still good and healthy! Will catch up to posts next time I'm on the computer :flower: x


----------



## breakingdawn

It's getting so close for you Mommy, yay! :happydance:

Jess, your baby is precious! :cloud9:

Caz, I hope you catch the egg this month!! :thumbup:

Flick, I am sorry you are feeling down lately. I really hope you get your BFP soon. :flower:

To anyone else I missed, I really hope you are all doing well! 

AFM, I hit week 20 tomorrow and have my ultrasound. I am a bit nervous and hope my placenta is not anywhere it shouldn't be... aside from being annoying and anterior! :growlmad: And hopefully we can re confirm she is STILL a she. Especially since I think we have her name picked out! :winkwink:


----------



## breakingdawn

mrsjenny, hang in there... :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls mtob20 not long now hun bd 20 weeks going fast hun let us no how you get on at your scan hun hope all the rest are doing well x x x


----------



## breakingdawn

Hi ladies! :flower:

Went in for my 20 week scan this morning. My little girl is perfect, my placenta is not. :wacko: It is low lying and anterior. It is not covering my cervix though, it is about 2cm away from my cervix. I was shown exactly where it was on the u/s. So, I don't have to go on pelvic rest BUT I will have to have a rescan at week 28. My doctor said he is not concerned at all and he thinks it will move by then. If it doesn't.. worst case... I'll have a c-section which I have to have ANYWAY. :shrug: So, I guess today wasn't so bad!

I got the cutest photo of her in 3D, it's not great but you can see her lips and hand by her face! Oh, and it's still a girl! :cloud9:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo8.jpg

One more...

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo7.jpg

:kiss:


----------



## katstar

Hi caz :hi: i am good. i do hope you are too.

Breaking, i am glad the scan went well and the pics are lovely. :) I think your placenta will move probably further up anteria. As your womb stretches it will move. 

How come you have to have a c section hun?


AFM i have spoken to my midwife about the pain i am in and its now unbearable. I am constantly crying and the pain relief is not working :nope: the bump band helps but i can only wear this stood or out and about. It does not help when i can not bend down to change zak or even pick him up :nope: She has booked me in to see the consultant next week but she does not think they will induce me early. But they may admit me. :shock: thats the last thing i need. I just want to care for my family without pain. I will have to pleed my case and hope i do not crumble. I may take someone with me who will fight my corner with me. 

xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Due to my previous c-section AND recent abdominal surgery for ectopic he is highly recommending a c-section and I honestly don't want to fight it because I had complications last time which had me being induced at week 37, it was a nightmare, and it ended in an emergency c-section. I cannot go through another emergency c-section so I am just going to go the safest route (for me) at this point.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: hope your all well afm feel rough on the pimms last night well not a clue when i am going to ovulate hes a pic what do you girls think got my fertility bracelet this morning hope it help hes a pic of it kat hope they help your pain hun bd awww the pic is cute hun xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120225-00107.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 1









IMG-20120225-00108.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## katstar

hummmm not sure caz. looks likes its gearing up. could be a late one. xx


afm i was utterly shocked on friday. Thought i was just going out for a meal with some friends from baby group and they threw me a suprised baby shower. I was so happy. no one has ever done anything like this before for me. 

I got some lovely gifts and i got very spoilt. :)


----------



## Mommy2be20

Breaking - fantastic pictures hun, she's lovely! Good news about not having to go on pelvic rest, hopefully your placenta moves even more by 28wks! :) x

Caz - looks like your pos might be coming, like Kat said it might just be a late one :dust: x

Kat - so sorry to hear you're in so much pain hun, I really hope it gets sorted out or you can have that LO early! :hugs: lucky you for the surprise shower too, that's great and you deserve to be spoiled! x

AFM - I'm sick again! I think it's the flu this time, I'm pretty miserable and haven't moved all weekend.. got a bunch of pillows, a blanket, box of Kleenex and Tylenol! :cry: Counting down the days til this is over lol! x


----------



## katstar

Oh jess sorry to hear your ill. Get a hot water bottle and snuggle somewhere nice and warm. Take care and relax. xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls aw kat what a nice surprise you had mtob20 hope you get better hun and think i am going to ovulate late i will have to keep the :sex: up xx


----------



## Isabel209

hi, i had a bfp in August 2011 (wasn't actually trying but i know i was infertile for a whole year as i was not ovulating properly)

miscarried in September 2011 at 7weeks.

got another BFP in December 2011

happened to be ectopic

so had my tube removed in End of January 2012.

do you girls think that my ectopic was the result of not waiting the proper time in order to get pregnant again?

Some doctors say that one has to wait for at least 3 months in order to try again.

i also had the Methotrexate shot but my tube got ruptured. So had to remove tube as well.


----------



## Tasha16

Isobel so sorry about ur losses, i have always been told to wait to try until i have had one normal cycle so only one month after mc, but i do know that when u have the methotrexate u do have to wait 3-6months but if u get pregnant before then it can cause problems with the baby xx


----------



## Tasha16

Hello ladies, Caz i hope u get a positive opk soon. Jessica ur little boy is gorgeous. Lovely scan pics breaking. Kat i hope u get sorted soon it must be so hard for u. Jess i hope ur feeling better soon xx i hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Tasha16

Afm i ovulated about cd10-11 so early for me, i have also had my appointment through for my results of hsg and oh sa which is the 8th March and i'm not looking forward to it xx


----------



## katstar

Hi isobel,

I am sorry for your losses. :hugs:

As far as i know its one cycle after a mc to try again. 

I know after an ectopic you will want answers to why it happened but like many of us on here, you may not get the answer to why it happened. :( Its hard to take that in but it does get better i promise. 

I had a daughter with no problems and 6 years later i had an ectopic. 6 months later another loss either ectopic or mc treated with methotrexate. Then 6 months later again i got pregnant with my son who was born nov 2010 and 7 months later another bfp and i am due in 5 weeks. 

I still do not know why i had them losses. But i have come to accept them. 
You may feel you can not accept it yet but you can talk to us at any time and we all will be here to support you and answer any questions. 

For now rest and wait 3 months after your shot before you try again. Take your folic acid and get your body ready. Methotrexate strips your body of folic acid and you will be low on this. Having low folic acid can cause spina bifida or cleft plate in a baby. So its important to get these levels up again. You could even take some evening primrose oil to help with your hormones/fertility. 

xxx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Isabel - I think Kat pretty much nailed that one, not sure I can compete with her post! It's really so hard to say what causes an ectopic and I think that was the hardest part of my grieving process too; not finding an answer. I don't think there's really a connection between not waiting long enough after your miscarriage and the cause of your ectopic hun. It could've just simply been that your tube spasmed at that given moment and the egg got caught and implanted. But yes, due to having the methotrexate, I believe you are meant to wait at least 3 cycles (I was told to wait this even without having the shot), just to let your body and mind heal :hugs: It seems like a lifetime, but once that sticky bean is in the right place, life zooms by in the blink of an eye! It's all worth it, the whole entire rollercoaster of emotions! x

Tash - will be thinking of you for your appt!! Hopefully everything comes back good and if not, then I really hope they give you a helping hand towards that BFP that you so badly deserve :flower: x

AFM - feeling better today, spent two days without moving and it seemed to have helped! I went for my pre admit to the hospital this morning, so we're all registered and ready to go for when the big day comes :) Nothing else is new yet, next MW appt is the 5th and I'm excited to see if I get an internal done! x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well think i am ovulating woopp very late one this is i normally ovulate between 14-18 hers a pic jess glad your better hun x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120229-00115.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mrsjennyg

looks like ov to me caz!!
m2b20 i am glad you are feeling better!
kat thats so sweet your friends threw you a little shower!
isobel i'm so sorry for your losses :(

afm- i have a second interview next week for a job i really want so fingers (and toes) crossed for that! i am on cycle 3 with the clomid and will start cycle 2 of the progesterone for the tww. i was pretty lucky that i didn't have much in the way of side effects the last 2x with clomid but that is so not the case this time!! wowza! i totally had a meltdown because the hubs said he didn't want green beans for dinner! he was like, i don't understand what just happened? haha. pounding headache, starving, exhausted, night sweats... oh and (tmi) so much creamy cm i have to wear a pantyliner. gah! fingers crossed that the third time is the charm!!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Caz - hopefully that's it hun, hard for me to see it on my phone :dohh: keep BDing anyways, it never hurts any right? :winkwink: good luck!! x

mrsjenny - great news on the interview! I'll cross my fingers for you also :D Your symptoms from the clomid sound like me right now :rofl: isn't it just glamorous? It'll be worth it as soon as you see the BFP, then you get a whole new range of symptoms to look forward to! Here's to hoping 3rd months the charm :dust: good luck! x


----------



## katstar

Oh not long now caz. next couple of days for sure :) xx

mrsjennyg,

good luck on your interview. hope you get some good luck. and fingers crossed for 3rd try. the melt down was funny. :) i have been like that a lot. my poor other half :haha: 

Afm. I went to the consultant today and i measured 39 weeks :( he checked and checked. growth scan next week. He thinks this is why my pain is a lot worse because the baby has had a growth spurt. scan on the 7th. 

Jess, not long for both of us now. you may get checked on monday. let us know. :)


----------



## Bean Baby

Hi Ladies, 

I am a new 'one tuber', I had my ectopic pregnancy and left tube removed in the early hours of yesterday morning. I think I am still in shock to be honest and I keep forgetting that I'm not pregnant anymore &#128531;. I am currently still in hospital for post op pain management and to make matters worse I am on the Mother and Baby unit and I'm the only lady without a baby &#128554;. I am hoping to get out of here today.

How long did you all wait before trying to get pregnant again? Any success stories you could share would be greatly appreciated!

x x x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Hi bean and welcome :hugs: I'm very sorry to hear of your loss hun. You're gonna experience a whole range of emotions and they're all normal, one of them being denial, I personally dealt with a lot of anger afterwards. I was instructed to wait 3 months after surgery to ttc again, but some of the other ladies have been told much less time than that, so get your doctor's opinion and together you's can decide what's best for you! About a month after my surgery I ended up with pelvic inflammatory disease (unsure if it was related), that left my only tube in who knows what kinda condition. I took a big break from ttc to heal physically and emotionally cause I took it really hard... long sorry short and what's pretty obvious, I'm just about at my due date with a very active baby girl, she's due four days after the two year mark of my loss :) There's a great group of women on here and they're so helpful, any questions you have, don't be afraid to ask! Hopefully you're released from the hospital and can get home to your own space, wishing you a speedy recovery :hugs: x


----------



## breakingdawn

Well, originally I was told to wait 6 months (before I had the surgery, only the shot)... once I had the surgery my doctor changed his tune. He said he was worried about additional future scar tissue from my surgery and so he wanted us to try again after our first cycle. That's what I did and I got a BFP on Halloween.. my surgery was September 2nd. We've had the 12 week NT scan and everything looked great, all my tests came back fine.. and they said baby looked perfect at the 20 week scan. My only issue is a low lying placenta. Hopefully by week 28 it will have moved up some.

In sad news, my ectopic due date is coming up quick, April 16th. I would have gone a week earlier due to a planned c-section. I feel a little sad at how close I would have been... and often wonder if it was the boy my husband always wanted. :( Hopefully I will feel better soon.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :hi: bean so sorry for your loss well girls think ovulation is today wooppp done 2 opks one at 10.00am and one at 1.20pm my cervix is high open and soft so defo today hers the pics x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120301-00117.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## puppymom32

Welcome Bean and Isobel so sorry for your losses. 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## katstar

Caz looking good. :thumbsup:

Bean,

cant believe they put you on that ward. how insensitive. :(
i was told to wait 3 months and i did. you doctor will tell you whats best for you. as for success, i am expecting my second baby after my ectopic in april 09. only just 3 years and i have had one further loss and two babys in the right place. i only have my left tube. 

it is possible with one tube so for now, recover and look after yourself. :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls think i am 1 dpo today woopp opks look lighter today x x x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Breaking - the due date can be a tricky one, so don't feel guilty if you get upset :hugs: I still feel a bit of emotion when it comes to my two year mark coming up.. but I'll just take a minute out of my day to remember and thank him/her for watching over their little sister :) the what ifs are tough, but try not to beat yourself up with those questions. All of our little beans that grew wings were just far too precious for this earth :angel: x

Caz - def looks like that was your pos! Yay for 1dpo finally :) maybe that was a really good juicy egg that tookit's time growing for the spermy! :dust: x


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Hi ladies! Just wanted to update. Ive had quite a few scans all great and now just waiting for my gender scan :) 

Im so excited!!


----------



## jessica716

Isobel and Bean baby.... :hi: Sorry to hear about your losses, Personally I didnt wait at all, started trying as soon as i was ready again which for me was a week or so after surgery and within 5 weeks of ttc again after the ectopic i had a :bfp:

They do reccomend you wait but personally i think its when you feel ready that makes the difference xx


----------



## Tasha16

Welcome bean and sorry for ur loss. Hello ladies i hope ur all well,thanks jess i will let u know how i get on also glad ur feeling better. Good luck Caz xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well afm 5dpo woopp went a friends ann summers party at the weekend never laughed so much in my life was brill lv it x x x


----------



## breakingdawn

caz, FX for you!

How is everyone else!? Not much new to report here. Baby Alice had a super quiet day yesterday and last night (unusual) so I broke out the doppler this AM and heard her loud and clear the second I put the wand on my stomach! Whew! :) A couple more weeks to go and I have my week 24 appointment. I might even get to find out my c-section date soon! Either at week 24 or week 28. :D


----------



## caz & bob

bd glad all was ok hun probably having a quiet one x x x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Mixed - so glad to hear everything is going great! Make sure you let us know how you make out with your gender scan :D x

Caz - happy to hear you had a great weekend hun :) always nice to get out with friends and have a good laugh! x

breaking - nerve wrecking when baby decides to have a lazy day, isn't it? Glad all is ok though, probably not the last time she'll startle you like that. Not much longer til v day now :D let us know when you find out your c section date! x

AFM - MWs was great yesterday, I didn't get an internal, I guess mine doesn't do one until 40 weeks when she does a sweep.. but she's gonna do a check for me next week anyways :) can't wait to see if I'm dilated by then! x


----------



## breakingdawn

Getting close now mommy! :) Can't wait to see pictures of your little girl. I can't wait til v-day but I think when I hit week 28 I will feel better since it's like a 80 or 90% rate baby would make it if I delivered then! I am also anxious about my week 28 u/s and to see what's going on with my placenta. Hope I get my c-section date soon so I can make a ticker!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls do any of you no what i can take for catarrh why i am ttc x x x


----------



## mrsjennyg

hey caz im not sure what catarrah is?
breaking fx for your scan!
omg mommy you are in the home stretch!!

afm... i got the job!! i am so excited!! its only 20 min from my house (versus an hour+ with my current job) and its more money!! wahoooo!! im still waiting to ov... maybe this weekend if its cd16 like my last 2 rounds on clomid.


----------



## katstar

hi everyone. 

Caz is it for a cough? I just avoided it completely and just had warm water and honey. 

Jess,

Glad you had a good midwife appointment. Oh its nice she will check you next week. 

Breaking, 

Glad alice is ok. Lovely name. Is that what you have picked then?

AFM: i had a growth scan and consultant appointment today. My baby is measuring 'BIG'. So far 3900grms. 8lb 10oz ish already. I am only 36 weeks. :cry: the consultant was not helpful at all because they know how bad my pelvis is with spd but they do not want to do anything to help me. We told them we did not see the point in the consultant appointment or the growth scan if they were not going to do anything anyway. 

We have asked to see the main consultant and i get to see them in two weeks but i think our worries will not be heard and we are just weeing in the wind. 

I can not move with the weight, can not sleep because of how big i am and poor zak is running riot because i cant catch him. 

I know i am ranting but i just wanted to vent. 

xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Mrsjenny congrats on the new job! :happydance:

Kat, yes.. we've decided on Alice. We both really like it and it is so hard for us to come to ANY mutual agreement on a name. :haha: But this is one we both actually love. I believe we are set on the middle name as well.. Alice Winter. :flower: Hope you are feeling okay, hopefully little one doesn't grow too much more!


----------



## caz & bob

no its all in my head hun x x


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: ladies! :hugs: all round x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Kat - I'm so sorry you're having a hard time! You've really got a big girl on your hands, you poor thing :hugs: I hope you get heard at your next appt, I can't see why they aren't doing something for you if she's already that big! Hang in there hun, it's close to over xxxx


----------



## Tasha16

Hey Ladies I hope you are all ok? I have been for my results today and it was all good news, :happydance: my tube is all clear and the oh swimmers are absolutely fine so now they have put me on clomid for three months from my next cycle. on a crap note the bloody witch got me on sunday so it's too late to start it this month xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Tasha, so glad to hear about the good news! I bet you'll be seeing your BFP in no time. :)


----------



## Mommy2be20

Tash - I am SO happy to hear that you got good news!!!! :D :D I hope more than anything that the clomid will be just what you need to get your BFP.. sucks that you can't start for this cycle, but it's coming hun!! :dust: :dust: x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday no drink for me tonight why i have ovulated my head feels abit better to wooppp tasha glad your on clomid hun bfp her we come x x x


----------



## katstar

oh good news tash. glad your tube is clear. Oh i do hope you get a bfp soon. :) xx

Happy friday caz. I am with you on not drinking but i could do with one. mmmmmmmm. yummy. But lime and soda water for me. 

xxx


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks Ladies I really Hope so. I hope you have all had a good weekend xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Caz - glad your heads feeling better! Enjoy the rest of your TWW now :dust: x

AFM - at the MWs tomorrow morning! I'm pretty antsy to find out if anythings going on down there, I will update you's afterwards of course :) Got the carseat base installed today, a bit more organizing in the nursery and enjoyed the sun and warm weather finally! x


----------



## Isabel209

Hello everyone,

I have a very important question that started to concern me recently...

I have got some food intolerances and I&#8217;ve heard some people say that these intolerances can cause infertility. I know a particular couple who did not conceive for 15 years because the woman was not aware of the food intolerances that were causing hormone imbalances. As soon as she stayed on a healthy diet, she conceived.

Is this thing really connected to fertility? Any similar cases?


----------



## Mommy2be20

On my phone, so quick update! 
MW's went great! I had my internal and I'm 20% effaced and just about 2cm dilated :D my MW doesn't think I'll make it to my due date, so I opted out of a sweep today, see if I go completely on my own first :) may do the sweep next week! Time to really bust my bum on finishing the nursery this week!! x


----------



## mrsjennyg

oh my goodness mommy thats great news!! almost there, so crazy!! 
tash I am on my 3rd cycle of clomid so let me know if you have any questions. i am not an expert but i might have asked someone that same question at one point and have the answer!
kat I hope you get some answers soon- that must be so frustrating. my sister in law had two very large babies, Lyla was 10lbs 5.6oz and Lacie was 10lbs 8oz. She wasn't very aggressive when they told her go


----------



## mrsjennyg

ok so for some reason it only posted 1/2 of my post! argh!
anyway, my SIL was not aggressive when they told her how big Lyla was going to be. she delivered vaginally and they had to cut her 2x. when they told her Lacie was going to be bigger she said hell no give ne a c-section! haha. i mean, the bottom line is you are the one that is having this baby and they need to hear you out. i hope you get more answers at your next appt and keep us posted!

afm- i am so confused by my temps and opks. with the clomid you def feel the build up to ov. its like and intense pressure. so i could feel i was going ov and was doing the opks 2x a day but still no + and the pressure was really intense on cd15 and then i woke up on cd16 and it was hardly noticeable but still no + last 2 clomid cycles i ov cd 16 w/ a + opk on cd16. do you think its possible i missed my surge even though i tested 2x a day? i am also confused by temps. i am supposed to start progesterone on 3dpo but i do not know if i have ov yet! help!!!


----------



## katstar

Hi there everyone,

Isobel i have never heard of certain foods causing infatility but i suppose it can make sense when foods are made with so many chemicals these days. I do not think you are infertile though. You have concieved before. Even though it did not get to the right place, a conception still took place. 

Hope you get some answers and going healthy can not do any harm at all. :) 


Jess,

Whoo hoo. Your nearly there. Bet your excited. I have no idea whats going on down there but i get to find out on the 21st and i get to speak to, yet another consultant. :wacko: but at least if i am dilated, i can have a sweep. xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls af got me today gutted on to the next cycle x x x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Short story; Lyla was born at 7:05am, weighing 7lbs 4oz, 20 inches long and she's perfect in every way possible! :cloud9: she latched perfectly right away too. Will upload pictures and more of an explanation when I'm settled at home xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

congratulations jess welldone hun aww:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::baby::baby::baby::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxx


----------



## mamadonna

Aw congratulations and well done xx


----------



## mamadonna

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls af got me today gutted on to the next cycle x x x

Sorry af got you caz


----------



## breakingdawn

Congrats Jess!!! I cannot wait for the birth story and photos!!!


----------



## mrsjennyg

jess oh my goodness congrats! can't wait to hear the story and see some pics <3
caz sorry AF got you


----------



## puppymom32

Hey ladies sorry I havent been around in a while. Hope everyone is well. Congrats Jess cant wait to see pics. 

Isable I think one of my friends on here bnb has a similar issue she has to change her diet when ttc.


----------



## Tasha16

Omg a huge congratulations Jess i'm so happy for you, i hope ur both doing well and can't wait to see pics xxx :happydance::happydance::happydance: :baby: :crib: :yipee::yipee:


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks Mrsjenny when do u take ur clomid in the day or before bed? and do u have any side effects? Sorry af got u Caz x I hope u are all well xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday hope you all have a nice weekend happy mothers day to all you mums out there just in case i don't get time to come on i will be having a few vodkas tonight x x x x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Thank you sooo much ladies and for your patience also :) Lyla is napping beautifully for me for the first time so I'm doing everything I can right now (already napped and showered.. woohoo!). I'm gonna try and make my birth story as straight forward and short as possible lol! 

I went to bed crampy on the night of the 13th, woke up at 5.30am on the 14th to a BH that gave me shooting pains and pressure, they kept happening.. I timed them for awhile, they kept jumping from 5 mins to 9 mins, so I was discouraged. They kept up aaalll day long and I had my show (disgusting :sick: ), I called the MW in the afternoon just to ask if they were in fact contractions and she confirmed it was early labour! So I timed them every now and again, but 9pm rolled around and I was fed up and wasn't progressing any.. so my OH and I got into bed and I took some Tylenol. At 9:20pm my contractions were all of a sudden coming anywhere from 3-5 mins apart and lasting up to 1 1/2 mins at times.. I timed them for two hours (I was afraid if I called my MW I'd jinx my whole labour lol), finished up my hospital bag and called. Met my MW at her office and she checked me, I was 3cm and 100% effaced (Monday I was just shy of 2cm and 20% effaced) so I was thrilled about the progress. She sent me home and said come back for a check in 2-4 hours when contractions get more intense.. pretty much as soon as we got home they kicked into overdrive, I toughed it out and called again at 2.30am and went back for another check. I was 5cm :D :D so we decided to move ourselves to the hospital (between me moaning like I was dying!). It was pretty straight forward from there, insane contractions, lots of pain, I was absolutely EXHAUSTED but I knew she was coming so I was fighting! I was checked again around 5am and was finally at 8cm with a TON of pressure and feeling like I wanted to push, so we went ahead and broke my water (what a weird feeling). By 6:40am I just wanted to push more than anything, so I was checked one last time and I was finally at 10cm and ready to go... once I had the green light, it was game on.. I waited for my next contraction and just gave it all I had! I ended up pushing for 20 mins and my beautiful little girl came into this world FINALLY after 26 hours of labour, 7 being active labour! My mom was with me and got to cut the cord, boy was she ever excited.. I've never seen her SO happy! :D The rest is history basically, I've been madly in love ever since :cloud9: We both were so healthy and perfect, we got to come home when she was just 6 hours old.. none of my friends/family could believe it lol! Now here's my little Lyla nice and fresh and one when she was getting ready to come home :) xx
 



Attached Files:







DSCF6005.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 7









DSCF6001.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 7









IMG_2630.JPG
File size: 65 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mommy2be20

I forgot to mention.... she was born on the day I found out I was pregnant with my ectopic exactly two years ago :) I'm actually quite happy about that, I think her brother/sister was looking down on us :angel:


----------



## breakingdawn

Just precious Jess!!!! I am soooooo happy for you! She is a DOLL! Now I am all excited about my turn. Still a ways to go though! :)


----------



## puppymom32

She is beautiful hon congrats.


----------



## mamadonna

Well done she is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Thanks ladies :D I love her to death!!! 
breaking - it flies by! Your little girl will be here before you know it :D x


----------



## breakingdawn

I'm getting a little nervous! No idea why!? Maybe anxiety with 2 children or how my daughter will react? She will no longer be the only princess and it makes me a little sad. No idea why I'm all of a sudden feeling this way. It makes me feel bad. :(


----------



## mrsjennyg

oh my Jess she is PERFECT!! so so so happy for you hun!

tasha- i take my pill at night. this was my 3rd round (in the 2ww now) and my side effects were worst this time than the other two. night sweats, very moody, starving (I feel like I have gained 10 lbs since I started clomid!), headaches, gassy.... pretty much like preg symptoms haha! but everyone is different so don't think it's not working if you do not feel anything. when do you start? are you being monitored? i have not been. one thing I'll tell you though is that you feel it working- I could feel the pressure building from about cd12 until I ov on cd 16/17. it gets stronger and stronger- def a strange feeling! but it took me by surprise :) 
good luck, keep me posted and if you have any questions just ask :)


----------



## jackson09

Tasha16 said:


> Hey Ladies I hope you are all ok? I have been for my results today and it was all good news, :happydance: my tube is all clear and the oh swimmers are absolutely fine so now they have put me on clomid for three months from my next cycle. on a crap note the bloody witch got me on sunday so it's too late to start it this month xx


Baby dust to you. I'm a one tuber as well- cd 7 day 5 on clomid. Blessings to everyone:)


----------



## KimmyB

Congratulations Jess! Lyla is beautiful.


----------



## kermy79

Hi ladies,

I have been here on this site for about a year or two now and recently returned from a sabatical i took from this site. I meet a load of ladies who were in the same boat as me (we all had a lap at the sametime). A few of us got pregnant including myself but none of us had sticky babies. I found it progressivly harder to come here and see and feel so much depression and I couldnt cope anymore. I took afew months away so i could regroup and evaluate a few things. Im back now ladies and have decided that instead of running away i should of stayed. I have a new understanding of infertility and of myself. I know it sounds like an obvious statement to make but "bouts of depression and loss of faith are the battle scars of the journey we make". 

I was diagnosed with bilateral halpinges (sorry about the spelling). Afer having the lapascopy to unblock both tubes, overian drilling and removal of scars i have given a 15% chance of success. Recently i found out one tube has closed up but the other tube is standing its ground, clear and free. 

So as u can see ladies i am a one tuber too. This is new terratory for me and i have no idea what that means for my fertility. I am asking for as much info as possible. 

Thanks ladies (sorry for the rant)


----------



## KimmyB

Hi kermy and welcome to onetubers :flower: so sorry for all you've been through. Any questions please feel free to ask.


----------



## katstar

Oh jess. Wow!!!! :happydance:

I am so happy for you and she is just adorable. :cloud9:

Can't believe i missed this for nearly 3 days :dohh: 

You did so well too. Well done to you. Your birth sounded great. And she is just purfect. 

Congrats love. :hugs: 

xxxx


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks mrsjenny i was thinking i will take mine at night, i have to go for day 21 bloods each month then am back in July. Welcome to the group Jackson and Kermy xx


----------



## Tasha16

Well done Jess she is adorable x Happy Mother's day to all the mummies and thinking of those who should be mummies xx


----------



## Tasha16

Hey Kat how are you doing? I hope everybody has had a lovely weekend xx


----------



## katstar

Tasha16 said:


> Hey Kat how are you doing? I hope everybody has had a lovely weekend xx

Thanks for asking tash. Yesterday was lovely. even though i had to do sunday dinner tut. I am sure my other half could have managed :haha:

I am feeling ok mentally but physically i am done in. My hips and pelvis feel like my nans. I am walking at an angle now :( cant do anything. I have a friend picking becka up from school, a neighbour took zak for a walk and my inlaws got me the basics (milk and bread) in today. I want to all this myself. :( 

I have an appointment wednesday to see the main consultant at the hospital and they have promised that they will do a stretch and sweep if my cervix is ready for it. ( my midwife said it should be after 2 children already ) and then they will make a plan from their. 

I will let you all know how it goes wednesday. 

xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Good luck Kat, hang in there!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls kat not long hun woopp well afm since af i started drinking my green tea and today i have felt really bad ovulation pain and really bloated could i ovulate early i am only cd5 x x x


----------



## katstar

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls kat not long hun woopp well afm since af i started drinking my green tea and today i have felt really bad ovulation pain and really bloated could i ovulate early i am only cd5 x x x

You could do cat. With this baby I felt o pains cd7 so guessing I ovulated cd8 or 9 which was very early for me. Usually cd12 or cd13. Xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Kat - I hope the consultant is willing to induce or at the very least do stretch and sweeps til things get moving along! I can only imagine how uncomfortable you are :hugs: hang in there hun, it'll be over real soon either way! Thinking of you x

Caz - you very well might be Oing early this month, last month was the really late one right? Are you doing OPKs this cycle?? Get to BDing and have fun with it either way :) x


----------



## breakingdawn

2 more days until my V-Day!!!! Thursday!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls still got the pain and bloated ye done a opk yesterday got a line but faint one so i think in the next couple of day i hope don't want another long one jess bby is lovely awwwww x x x


----------



## katstar

v day breaking?

Well we saw a specialist midwife today and she was happy to do a stretch and sweep. She was able to do it easily, touch the baby's head and said she could break my waters easy so i am booked for an induction tuesday. :) They have said the delivery will more than likely be ventouse again but this time its so they can control the babys delivery as they do not want me pushing on my pelvis. 

So this time next week i will have her here and hopefully start recovering from all this and start being normal again. 

The stretch and sweep has caused some bleeding but this is normal and now i have crampy feelings and back ache but i have heard this happening before then stopping so i am not optimistic. I would be happy if it worked though. I will keep you posted. 

Jess how are you settling? Is lyla still breast feeding ok?

Caz, i would bd anyway no matter how faded or light the opk is. You know your body and there is a chance you could ov early. 

xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Kat! I am so excited for you. :happydance: I hope everything goes lovely!

AFM, my V-Day is tomorrow!!! I am really excited. I got the most adorable diaper bag ever in the mail today too.... I'll show you ladies a picture. What I LOVE about this bag is although it IS a diaper bag it also can double as a laptop bag or any other type of bag/purse you need, especially for travel. Which means long after I am done with babies I can still use it and it won't be a waste of money. :thumbup: Besides, it is SO CUTE!

I hope everyone else is doing well!
 



Attached Files:







photo (17).jpg
File size: 51 KB
Views: 1


----------



## KimmyB

Happy v day breaking! 
Great news Kat! Keep us posted!
How's the gorgeous Lyla, Jess?
How are you Tasha?
Caz, hope you're ok too.


----------



## mamadonna

Good luck Kat


----------



## breakingdawn

Hooray! V-DAY finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## puppymom32

Happy V day hun. 

Awesome news Kat.


----------



## mamadonna

Happy v day x


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Kat - that's awesome news about the induction!!! But I'm hoping the stretch and sweep does the trick and your little girl comes this weekend :D hang in there, you're almost done!!! xx

Breaking - happy v day hun!! Wonderful milestone :dance: also love the diaper bag, cute and very handy! xx

AFM - Lyla's doing great! She was 7lbs 1oz on Tuesday and her cord fell off last night, yay! We're still a little messy with the sleep schedule but I've got her sleeping in her crib for the most part (we coslept this morning cause I was exhausted, she gave me 3 1/2 hrs that way). She's nursing like a pro, my boobs have adjusted now so there's zero pain and I'm really loving the bonding time we get with feeds :cloud9: hope everyone else is good too! Looking forward to more BFPs and babies coming on here :winkwink: xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls n o ovulation yet but still the ovulation pain happy friday kat not to long now hun wooppp bd happy v day hun x x x


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Hi! Hope everyone is well :)

Just wanted to say my gender scan revealed team :blue: ..we are so excited. I bought tons already!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Woohoo! Huge congratulations on team :blue: mixed!!! Enjoy shopping for your little prince :D next milestone is halfway! Are you feeling any movement yet?? x


----------



## breakingdawn

Congrats on Team Blue!!!


----------



## Tasha16

Gteat news Kat i hope it all goes well x I ok thanks Kimmy i havenlt really been thinking abiut it this cycle so don't know when i ov'd all i know is my af is due sometime round the weekend, so just waiting for that to come and then i can start my clomid. I am getting a tattoo at the weekend for our angel babies and the oh got one last week xx


----------



## Tasha16

How r u and little one kimmy? I hope everybody is well xx


----------



## KimmyB

We're great thanks Tasha! He's growing up so fast.
I hope the clonus does the trick quickly for you x


----------



## katstar

Congrats on team blue mixed!! :) 

Hi kimmy!! :hi:

Well induction tomorrow at 9.30am. Next time i check in, hopefully i will have a pic. 

xxx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Kat, sending you lots of good luck hun :D :D cannot wait to see pictures of your little girl!!! I hope your labour goes smoothly and you're both as healthy as ever!! x

AFM - was into the MW's this morning, Lyla now weighs 7lbs 7oz and still perfect in every way :) so proud of my little bug! x


----------



## mamadonna

Good luck for tomorrow Kat,can't wait to see pics


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck for tomorrow Kat! Toooo exciting!
Tasha, I obviously meant 'clomid' not 'clonus', stupid autocorrect!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls congrats on team blue hun kat not long good luck hun cant wait for pics x x x


----------



## Tasha16

haha thanks kimmy, good luck Kat and cannot wait to see ur little girl xx


----------



## KimmyB

Thinking of you Kat!


----------



## breakingdawn

Good luck Kat, can't wait to see pictures! :)

AFM, had my week 24 visit today. Everything is fine except I am really sick. He said it's a virus. I haven't had a voice in 3 days so today was very frustrating trying to communicate with people. I am over it. Baby's heart beat was in the 150's and I have my next u/s date to check the location of my placenta, it was low lying. I think it is April 24th? I can't remember. He said I will also get my c-section date at my week 30 visit. Yay! :D


----------



## Mommy2be20

breaking - sorry to hear you're sick hun, get lots of rest and hopefully it passes very soon :hugs: looking forward to seeing your next u/s pics! x

Just wanted to add a picture of Lyla and I from a few days ago, so far my favourite one :) x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2718.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## breakingdawn

Aw, so cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## katstar

Hi everyone. :hi: 
Well she is here. :happydance: 
Normal delivery, no instruments and she weighed 9lb2oz. Born 27/03/2012. At 21.09. She is eating like a trouper. 
Both still in hospital as she has had some ruttle in her breathing but we off home in the morning. Will upload pics when I get I minute. Or you can add me on Facebook. Kathy schofield (of barnsley) 

Xx


----------



## KimmyB

Huge congratulations Kat! Well done you! Will add you on Facebook now.


----------



## mamadonna

congratulations,and wow what a weight no wonder you were struggling! i will add you on fb too!!

mommy that is a gorgeous pic,you look so well dont look like ur sleep deprived at all!


----------



## mamadonna

i cant find you


----------



## Mommy2be20

Oh wonderful!!! Huge congratulations to you and your family Kat!!!! :dance: so glad the not so little lady has finally arrived, what a big girl :D I tried finding you on Facebook but no luck, I'll try again when I can get on the computer, I'm dying to see pics!!! xxxx


----------



## katstar

Hi guys. Don't know why you can't find me. Try Kathy Schofield, location Sheffield. My profile pic is rebecka and Zak in red. But if no luck hopefully I will be reunited with the lap top later. :) xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Morning how's you and the not so little lady doin?


----------



## katstar

I had 5 hours sleep last night. So doing great. :) ready for home now. Can't wait to see Zak. Little lady is fed, bathed and sleeping again. Doing great. Thanks donna. Xxx


----------



## Tasha16

Aww a huge congratulations to you both Kat, i will add u on fb xx I hope everybody else is well xx


----------



## mamadonna

5 hrs that's really good,lets hope it stays that way!she is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Tasha16

She's absolutely beautiful Kat, how r u now? Has ur pains stopped? X


----------



## katstar

Yes tasha. As soon as she was born, it was like walking on air. :) xx


----------



## Tasha16

haha oh that's good xx


----------



## caz & bob

congratulations kat well done what a big one  :hi: girls just waiting still to ovulate kat whats your pic on facebook hun if anyone wants to add me carrie ann walsh my pic is me and my oh x x x


----------



## breakingdawn

I have a facebook too! If anyone wants to add me I will add you... my name is Kitty Cullen but I think I am private so I would have to add you first. :)


----------



## mamadonna

Anyone can add me too donna Wilkinson


----------



## caz & bob

ye all welcome to add me what are your pictures girls x x


----------



## breakingdawn

I'll add you girls... my name is Kitty Cullen and my default picture is.. well, hard to explain. LOL. Let's just say he is my music idol since I was 16 and I recently got to meet him. He is holding up a drawing that says I (heart) Andrea. :)


----------



## mamadonna

My pic is of me ,blonde hair


----------



## Mommy2be20

Well this makes it easier to go by names now :) I've found a few of you, my settings are really high so I'm not the easiest to find.. but if a request comes from Jessica Ann Bishop with the picture of Lyla and I that I posted yesterday, that's me x


----------



## breakingdawn

My settings are also high.. see if this works, anyone?

https://www.facebook.com/kytti


----------



## Mommy2be20

Link worked for me!


----------



## breakingdawn

Woo, see if you can add me?


----------



## mamadonna

Found you kitty


----------



## mamadonna

Can you girls please not mention that i am ttc on fb,not everyone knows,thank you x


----------



## breakingdawn

No worries, accepted both of your f/r. :)


----------



## caz & bob

same for me girls dont say i am ttc thank you xx


----------



## mamadonna

Lips are sealed,i have sent you a friend request Carrie


----------



## Tasha16

I have sent requests out too and if i've missed anyone mine is natasha marais and my pic is me and oh (i had red hair now) xx


----------



## Tasha16

My lips are also sealed x


----------



## mamadonna

Afternoon ladies,i hope everyone is well,been out for a lovely drive with dh,weather is glorious


----------



## breakingdawn

Accepted everyone who has added me! :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday woopp think this will be my last drink this weekend because i am about to ovulate wooppp got a darkish line but not very dark yet x x x


----------



## mamadonna

Good luck caz


----------



## Mommy2be20

Lots of good luck Caz!! :dust: enjoy your drink too! x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls new i was ovulating woopp her a pic x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120331-00165.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mamadonna

Wow,that's definitely a positive!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls think its both sides this month feel like they are going to pop pain in both sides and down my legs her a picture x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120401-00167.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 1


----------



## puppymom32

Hope everyone is well sorry been traveling to Texas to finalize our adoption of Xavier excited to say its official finally.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Wow Caz, what a fantastic line!!! I had O pains on both sides the month I got pregnant :D hope this is gonna be it for you x


----------



## Mommy2be20

puppymom - huge congrats on finalizing the adoption :dance: that's very exciting! x


----------



## Tasha16

Gl Caz brilliant line, Congrats puppymom that's great news xx


----------



## Tasha16

Afm i am on cd5 so only two clomid left to take, i got my tattoo at the weekend for my angel babies and i'm not gonna lie it hurt like hell lol but worth it i loved it xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Lots of good luck Tash :dust: hope the clomid does the trick! Also love the tattoo, it looks amazing :D I'm jealous, I'm dying to get another done but have to wait til I'm done nursing x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm for 2 days i have had really bad af cramp in lower abdomen never had this before dose any one no what it can be pm brill news on the finalisation hun tash gl with the clomid x x x


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks ladies, Jess i bet ur wanting one for Lyla aren't uxx? It is so quiet in here at the minute xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Tash - I'm so badly wanting one for Lyla :D I cannot wait! I think I'm gonna get her name, date of birth with some kind of flowers and lady bugs... may add her footprint in there, but I'm gonna talk that over with my artist and let her design something, I trust her judgment over my own :haha: and I think we've gone quiet cause we all see what each other does through Facebook now lol. How'd your first round of clomid go symptom wise? x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope you all have a nice Easter afm ff has put ovulation as cd20 i think it was cd19 so i am 3 to 4 dpo wooopppp x x x


----------



## KimmyB

Hi girls, just popping in with :hugs:
Congratulations on finalizing the adoption Amy!


----------



## puppymom32

Good luck to all those in the TWW and those waiting to ovulate. 

Hey kimmy hope all is well.


----------



## katstar

Hi ladies.

Just popping in to check everyone is ok and say were all fine. :) 

Amy congrats on the adoption. :happydance: bet your happy its all final. Did your niece get anything sorted for the new baby?

Good luck caz. That opk was very dark. 

Xx


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks hun nope not yet and she is 6 mo along and still doing drugs. So SAD Social services is looking for her to check on her two girls so we will see what happens. I am very torn as I really dont want the baby to end up in the system but not sure what state the baby will be in with no prenatal care and the drug problems. Plus I am not sure I am a super mom like all the lovely ladies in here such as your self with little ones so close in age. Being a MOM is hard work. What ever happens was meant to be.


----------



## KimmyB

:hugs: Amy, that sounds like a very difficult situation to be put in. I hope everything works out for the best.


----------



## breakingdawn

Just wanted to pop in and say hello. :) I hope everyone is doing well! Easter Sunday for us, hope everyone here celebrating has a nice one!

I'll be in the third trimester on Thursday, crazy! Otherwise, I am doing okay. Just need to get in gear and finalize baby stuff.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Amy, that's really sad news about your niece. I hope the baby is going to be ok :( poor thing xx

Happy Easter to everyone from Lyla and I :) hope the Easter bunny has been good to all of the kids! :bunny: xx


----------



## mamadonna

Happy Easter everyone


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope you all have had a good easter afm i am thinking about taking pregnacare conception vitamins at the moment i am taking a-z just wondering has any one else tried theses and got pregnant x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well i will be testing next friday if no :af: x x x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Fx'd for no AF Caz!!!!!! xx


----------



## breakingdawn

FX for you Caz! :) Hope everyone is doing okay!


----------



## Tasha16

Mommy2be20 said:


> Tash - I'm so badly wanting one for Lyla :D I cannot wait! I think I'm gonna get her name, date of birth with some kind of flowers and lady bugs... may add her footprint in there, but I'm gonna talk that over with my artist and let her design something, I trust her judgment over my own :haha: and I think we've gone quiet cause we all see what each other does through Facebook now lol. How'd your first round of clomid go symptom wise? x

Sounds like it will be really nice where u getting it? Looking forward to seeing it when it's done. I never really noticed any side affects as i took it at night... well actually a couple of nights i was very itchy all over it was driving me insane :haha: xx

Good luck Caz i really hope this is ur month xx

Hello everybody else i hope you are all well :hi: xx

AFM I have been having more ovulation pain than usual (must be the clomid) i haven't had a positive opk yet but im sure it will be in the next day or two xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Tash, I haven't quite decided where I wanna get it... it's between my upper arm, shoulder blade or across my entire upper back, sort of depends on how big of a piece I wanna do! Knowing me, I'll make it a big one :haha: 
Glad to hear you didn't have much for symptoms, I've read around here that they can get pretty nasty! Really hoping your strong O pains are gonna pay off :dust: we need more prego ladies in here now xx


----------



## katstar

Hi ladies,

Just checking in. 

Finding this baby lark quite easy third time round. She only woke once last night :happydance: is it the quiet before the storm? i hope not. Ricky goes back to work on tuesday so will i find it hard then?

I hope caz and tash get their bfp's soon. Oh it would be so nice. 

xxx


----------



## katstar

puppymom32 said:


> Thanks hun nope not yet and she is 6 mo along and still doing drugs. So SAD Social services is looking for her to check on her two girls so we will see what happens. I am very torn as I really dont want the baby to end up in the system but not sure what state the baby will be in with no prenatal care and the drug problems. Plus I am not sure I am a super mom like all the lovely ladies in here such as your self with little ones so close in age. Being a MOM is hard work. What ever happens was meant to be.


Hi amy,

I do hope the baby is ok and she has not done any harm to the innocent little thing. :(

Let us know what happens. It sounds so sad and i bet you think about it every day. :hugs:

xx


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks ladies i hope there's more in here soon aswel xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Well, today I enter the third trimester! Exciting but for some reason I am getting nervous. I think because we have so much left to do!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Kat, so happy to hear you're finding it easy with your hands all full :) hopefully Brooke stays sleeping the way she is.. lucky you!! :haha: Lyla's up every 3 hours faithfully to eat! She loooves her food xxx

Kitty, congratulations on another milestone :dance: here's my advice, do what you can when you have a moment to finish up getting ready... Lyla's room wasn't entirely done :dohh: my mom helped me sort some last few things between contractions, that was NOT my idea of fun! Lol! You'll be ok either way though :) xxx


----------



## breakingdawn

Unfortunately we won't be doing a baby room this time around. We have virtually no room left in our home. The baby will be in our room the first 6 months or so and then we might try to move her in with her sister, depending. And then they will have a toy room/area. It makes me a little sad we won't be able to do another nursery but we just don't have the room. I am actually having to lose one of my closets to make room for her clothes! But, we will make it work. We just need to condense some things!

Here is my latest bump, as of today! (No idea why it is sideways, it is right side up on my computer!)
 



Attached Files:







photo (21).jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mamadonna

We don't have the room for a nursery either but we'll make it work too.

Bumps coming along nicely there!

We have our apt with the fertility doc tomorrow hopefully we'll find out why things aren't happening


----------



## puppymom32

Wohoo breaking not long to go now.


----------



## puppymom32

Good Luck Tasha madonna and Caz.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls bd love the bump hun x x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

my godness me its been a long time since ive been on here!!!!......... dunno if anyone even remembers me ha ha!!... im so sorry for my disapearance act its been so crazy busy in my life recently!! Mason is now 13 months.... where did that go??.... 

how is everyone what have i missed?? its been a good 6months im sure!!! xxx


----------



## Isabel209

Anyone heard of Low Dose Naltrexone?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls spotting today af is jew tuesday fx she don't come will be testing Friday i will let you all no x x


----------



## breakingdawn

Caz, FX it's implantation for you! I had it with #1 and it was about 3-4 days before AF was due.


----------



## caz & bob

i hope it is hun x x x


----------



## breakingdawn

I had implantation with #2 also but it was after I got my BFP and maybe a few days after AF was due. Doctor just said it was delayed. :) Good luck!!


----------



## blessed2012

Hi Ladies, can I join?
A little about me....had an ectopic in 2007, which resulted in my left tube being removed. Since then DH and I have NTNP...that is until about 3 months ago, DH got on a baby kick (go figure), and decided we should actively TTC. I'm 38 and DH is 46. Last month I suffered a chemical. I was totally heartbroken. He has 3 children from a previous relationship (DD 21, DS18, DS15) and I have 1 from a previous relationship (DD 17). This will be our first together. FX and baby dust to all.


----------



## BBWttc29

I'd like to join. It's good to now there are other women out there in my same position. A little about me.. I am 30 my husband is 40. This is our first month charting and Actively TTC. In 2009 I didn't have a period for 3 months so I took a few hpts and they all were negative so I went to the doctor. The doctor did a pap smear, gave me a blood test which was negative, and told me my missed period was due to my me having sex for the first time in 3 years. I left a week later I got my period but it was all over the place in the following months. I went back to the gynecologist and he said he didn't know what was wrong. So by October I got tired of having no answers and I went to a new gynecologist and they did an exam and said they saw no problems but would do a ultrasound to be safe. They discovered I had a Dermoid Cyst on my left ovary. So the Dr said he wanted to watch it to see if it would go away. In April of 2010 the cyst had grown so the Dr said I would need surgery to remove the cyst and they would not know until the actual surgery if they had to remove my ovary of course I cried because I knew eventually I'd want to have children the dr assured me it wouldn't be an isue. So in August 2010 my left ovary and left Fallopian tube were removed. While in surgery the doctor also checked my remaining ovary,Fallopian tube and my uterus and informed me they were healthy and when I was ready I should be able to have kids. So I've finally decided to TTC I'm still nervous I'll have issues but I'm hoping I will get my BFP soon. I'm also hoping I won't need any medication I haven't tried to get medication because I'm hoping it won't be needed especially since the Dr said it wouldn't be a problem


----------



## breakingdawn

Well, today was the EDD for our baby we lost in August of last year due to my horrible ectopic pregnancy. Tonight I will light a candle for our littlest angel who is certainly watching over us as we prepare to welcome our second baby into the world in less than three months.

Welcome blessed and BB, there are some wonderful ladies here. I hope both of you get your beautiful BFP's very soon!


----------



## mamadonna

:hugs: breaking,its heart breaking when the dates come around


----------



## breakingdawn

Yes, I do feel a little sad. Sometimes I wonder if it was the son my husband always wanted. Not that I regret this baby in any way. She is a miracle.


----------



## mamadonna

I'm the same with my losses,as i have all boys i always wonder if the losses were girls,i suppose its only natural to wonder


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls. Don't know if any of you remember me? Starting to TTC with new OH next month as we are moving in together. 

A little bit excited and very scared/apprehensive of having another ectopic. 

Wish me luck. 

It's coming up to a year since my last ectopic. 15th may. 

Hope you're all good. 

x


----------



## mamadonna

:hi: how you been,good luck with ttc!


----------



## 4magpies

Not great my ex assaulted me in January but I am now happier than I've ever been and I've found my prince. 

x


----------



## mamadonna

Omg that's awful,good on you for getting out!congratulations on the new relationship hopefully this will be the start of good things for you,new beginnings,there definitely has to be a bfp in that equation!


----------



## 4magpies

And we are moving in together next month (my new job pending) hence starting to TTC and they do say new house new baby! 

x


----------



## blessed2012

breakingdawn said:


> Well, today was the EDD for our baby we lost in August of last year due to my horrible ectopic pregnancy. Tonight I will light a candle for our littlest angel who is certainly watching over us as we prepare to welcome our second baby into the world in less than three months.
> 
> Welcome blessed and BB, there are some wonderful ladies here. I hope both of you get your beautiful BFP's very soon!



Breaking... today marks 5 years that I had to have surgery for my EP and tube removal. I find that it doesn't get any easier as the years go by. I often wonder what that baby would have looked like, it's personality, etc. Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## mamadonna

4magpies said:


> And we are moving in together next month (my new job pending) hence starting to TTC and they do say new house new baby!
> 
> x

They certainly do!


----------



## breakingdawn

Thank you blessed


----------



## BBWttc29

I've also started taking my BBT and using an ovulation calendar should this help me?


----------



## puppymom32

Shell'sAngels said:


> my godness me its been a long time since ive been on here!!!!......... dunno if anyone even remembers me ha ha!!... im so sorry for my disapearance act its been so crazy busy in my life recently!! Mason is now 13 months.... where did that go??....
> 
> how is everyone what have i missed?? its been a good 6months im sure!!! xxx

Hey Shells love your avatar pic hun. Hope all is well.


----------



## puppymom32

Welcome blessed and BBW. Wish you both much success. 

Welcome back 4magpies best of luck.

BBW temping will def help you know when you are ovulating if you are unsure and should tell you when the best time to TTC is.


----------



## BBWttc29

puppymom32 said:


> Welcome blessed and BBW. Wish you both much success.
> 
> Welcome back 4magpies best of luck.
> 
> BBW temping will def help you know when you are ovulating if you are unsure and should tell you when the best time to TTC is.

ThanK You.. I have been taking my temps and using an ovulation prediction calculator on Web MD and it says i should ovulate between the 18-22 but since the 7th ive been bding every other day so im hoping this will be my month any tips anyone could offer would be helpful


----------



## Mommy2be20

Oh my! So much to catch up on.. bare with me here
Donna, I hope your appt went well! Did you get some answers?? x
Caz, I sure hope that's implantation bleeding!! Fx'd that witch goes on a nice 9 month vacay :D x
Blessed and BB, welcome and good luck to you both :dust: x
Kitty, I hope you got through the day ok :hugs: I find comfort in thinking my angels brought Lyla here safe to me x
Becca, what a jerk your ex is, good for you for getting out! Huge congrats on the new man.. and good luck ttc when you start :) x
Amy, the new avatar is to die for! Xavier is such a handsome man, I love his curly hair :D x


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks hun cant believe Lyla is one month old already time goes super fast.


----------



## mamadonna

Mornin,no answers yet,they did cd21 bloods gotta go on cd2 or 3 for more,waiting on a scan date hubby has to put a sample in and if needed they will do a lap and dye which I'm not looking forward to.

But I've now got a new added worry,found a lump on my left nipple on Friday so gotta go for a mamagram next wed


----------



## Tasha16

Oh donna i really hope it's nothing serious and just a cyst that will go by it's self, my oh's mum found one last year and it's so hard not to worry, we r all here for u huni xx


----------



## Tasha16

Welcome back Shell and magpie, good for u magpie for getting rid of that loser and gl with new oh, house n baby xx I hope everybody else is well xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Amy, time really does fly, it's scaring the crap outta me :wacko: x
Donna, I sure hope the lump is nothing serious, I can only imagine how scary that is, will be thinking of you :hugs: I hope all these tests bring some good news and a BFP very soon! x
Tash, how are you hun? Feeling any different this time around? You seem pretty relaxed.. hopefully that'll go along with the clomid and bring about those two lines :winkwink: x


----------



## mamadonna

Thank you,i got my first lot of tests back and they are normal Wohoo!

My next appointment isn't till July tho!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm af hasn't come just wondering can hpt show up at 16 dpo i am going getting a test tomorrow oh and i cant wait i spotted cd32cd33 and nothing since only cramps her and there fx i hope this is my month i feel + about it x x x


----------



## puppymom32

Good Luck caz hope AF stays away for a really long time.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Donna, great news on the first test :D that sucks that your appt is so far away though! Hang in there x
Caz, oh my god oh my god!!! I soo hope this is it hun :D an hpt should definitely register at 16dpo, I got mine at 11dpo and there was no mistaking it. Fx'd for you!!! x


----------



## mamadonna

Ah i have everything crossed for you caz,it should definitely show up now!


----------



## katstar

hello newbies :) and welcome. 

:hi:

I just wanted to pop on quickly to catch up. Zak is unwell again so i have managed to grab 5 minutes. 

Just wanted to wish caz look. 

xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Caz, can't wait for your update!!!! I got my BFP at 10 DPO, you should be fine! Sounds like you had implantation but don't quote me!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls cant believe it yayyyyyyyyyyy we are cant stop crying just hope its in the right place now and not a ectopic i am not bleeding so oh thinks its in the right place her a pic x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120419-00169.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mamadonna

Omg congratulations,that's a brilliant :bfp:,i am so happy for you!


----------



## katstar

Whoop hoo. :happydance: 

I saw your pic and got a shiver. Bloody fantastic caz and I am so happy for you. 

Oh I do pray its all in the right place. 

Xxx


----------



## caz & bob

do you think i should phone the doc to tell them and then they can send me for a scan just a bit paranoid its going to be a ectopic x x x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Caz, OMG!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS HUN!!!!!! :dance: :dance: I'm soooo happy for you it's not even funny!!!!! :D :D I'd call the docs hun, they probably won't wanna do a scan just yet, but they should do bloods xxxxx


----------



## mamadonna

They told me to phone them straight away if i got pregnant so they could do all the necessary checks and to keep an eye on me


----------



## caz & bob

just phoned the hozzy got to go in tomoz between 9_12 so i will got at 10 let you all no tomoz the lady said on the phone they will just take bloods tomoz x x x


----------



## katstar

Glad you called hun. I was going to say call and get bloods checked. :)


----------



## breakingdawn

Caz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I knew it! I am SOOOOOOOOO happy for you!!!!!!!


----------



## puppymom32

yay CAZ!!!! Awesome news hope the bloods come back good. After this draw they will wait a day or two and do another draw to see if they are doubling. FXXX for a nice snug sticky bean.


----------



## BBWttc29

Looks like I'm out OH had a attitude today so today my temp was as high as its been all month so I wanted to bd and we got in an argument so now he's asleep..I'm a little upset and feel like crying


----------



## Mommy2be20

BB, you're not necessarily out hun! Did you bd within the last few days? If I can remember correctly (someone please correct me if I'm wrong, it's been awhile for me!) when your temp spikes, it confirms that you've already O'd... you could've had spermy waiting there if you bd'd in the last few days :dust: x


----------



## BBWttc29

Mommy2be20 said:


> BB, you're not necessarily out hun! Did you bd within the last few days? If I can remember correctly (someone please correct me if I'm wrong, it's been awhile for me!) when your temp spikes, it confirms that you've already O'd... you could've had spermy waiting there if you bd'd in the last few days :dust: x



Thanks I've been reading online about my chances we bd 2 days ago so hopefully I still have a chance.. I also have a pulling cramping pain in my right side by my stomach


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls went the hozzy they scanned me i am 5 weeks they think she had a look at my tube and she looked at my lining of the womb and said its nice and thick had bloods done i have to phone up in the morning and see what my count is her a pic of my tests x x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120420-00171.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tasha16

Aww a massive congratulations Caz this is awesome news, i am so happy for u, when i saw ur test it brought a tear to me eye cos u have been waiting for so long xx


----------



## Tasha16

Thats great news donna x Thanks Jess i was relaxed until today the hospital have rang to so i have to go in today bcos they had my results from my cd21 blood test and the levels are far to high so don't know what to think at the minute, has anybody had this before? Xx


----------



## katstar

Caz thats great. 

And you have a 3+ on a digi. I never got 3+ with the ectopics but got them with zak and brooke at 5 weeks. :happydance: When do you go back to the hospital?

Tash,

:hugs:

I have not heard of this before but sounds like a hormone inbalance. 

I hope they can give you some answers and can help you. Let us know how you get on. 

xx


----------



## caz & bob

you next tasha fx x x x


----------



## caz & bob

kat think they will send me a letter out for next week some time she just took my bloods and said to phone in the morning because there not open to get the results will let you no more tomorrow hun x x


----------



## Tasha16

thanks Caz i hope so, I will let u know when i've been Kat x


----------



## BBWttc29

Has anyone gotten their BFP after bd'ing 2 days before ovulation?


----------



## caz & bob

bbw have a look at my chart hun when we did it i have been taking honey and cinnamon 2 tea spoonfuls with a sprinkle of cinnamon up to ovulation i also have been drinking decaff green tea up to ovulation x x


----------



## BBWttc29

caz & bob said:


> bbw have a look at my chart hun when we did it i have been taking honey and cinnamon 2 tea spoonfuls with a sprinkle of cinnamon up to ovulation i also have been drinking decaff green tea up to ovulation x x

Ok thank you. Will green tea pills work instead of drinking green tea. I didn't bd when I ovulated but we did bd 2 days before I ovulated I'm just curious what my chances are for this month..


----------



## caz & bob

ye think they will be just the same hun just do it ever other day x x x


----------



## breakingdawn

I am still just so happy for you Caz! I hope the rest of you ladies jump on that BFP train next!


----------



## mamadonna

That's great news cat,and liking the new tests!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Caz, sooo excited for you :D how amazing is it to see that 3+?? Fx'd for a very sticky bean in the right spot, you and hubby deserve it xx
Tash, I really hope they get your bloods sorted out hun, hope that doesn't mean you're out this month! Fx'd :hugs: xx


----------



## Tasha16

Well i went to hospital and half 4 this afternoon and didn't get out until half 8 they took loads more blood and a wee sample and wanted to keep me in but i said i needed to go home for my dogs so gotta ring back in the morning and may have to go back. they are just being careful bcos apparantly my proestrogen levels should of been round 30ish and they were actually 278 so a big difference, they said it could be something called hyperstimulation which is where the ovaries are over stimulated. they also said it could be bcos i'm pregnant so i am going to do a test in the morning. I will update when i know more xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Tasha16 said:


> Well i went to hospital and half 4 this afternoon and didn't get out until half 8 they took loads more blood and a wee sample and wanted to keep me in but i said i needed to go home for my dogs so gotta ring back in the morning and may have to go back. they are just being careful bcos apparantly my proestrogen levels should of been round 30ish and they were actually 278 so a big difference, they said it could be something called hyperstimulation which is where the ovaries are over stimulated. they also said it could be bcos i'm pregnant so i am going to do a test in the morning. I will update when i know more xx

Thinking positive baby thoughts for you!! I will be looking for your update! :flower:


----------



## Mommy2be20

Tash, sucks that you had to spend so long in hospital today, but at least you got to go home! And my fingers are so tightly crossed that your progesterone is so high because you're pregnant :dust: bring on that BFP girl!! Will be checking in for an update, thinking of you til then xx
Hope everyone else enjoys their weekend too :) xx


----------



## mamadonna

I hope them levels are so high because ur pg tash


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls nurse has just phoned and said my bloods are 1634 witch is high has anyone had them this high i have to go back for bloods tomorrow and scan Monday tasha fx hun x x x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Caz, at 5w2d with Lyla, my hcg was 9996... my hcg was on the higher end from the get go. I like to think that made Lyla extra sticky :winkwink: can't wait to hear how your scan goes Monday, I'm sure everything is great :) xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Wow Caz that is amazing! Mine started out at a mere 89!! I think you have yourself a super sticky one (or two)! :)


----------



## caz & bob

just hope the rise more xx


----------



## breakingdawn

I am sure they will! I am very excited for you!


----------



## Isabel209

Hello ladies,

My ttc journey is about to start again. Had to wait 3 months after the methotrexate shot in last Jan. Does not have in mind to start ttc again now. I decided to wait till my hormones go up. Anyone on the Napro Treatment here?


----------



## jackson09

I have only one tube which is located on left. It's been a journey since 2010 DEC. after losing one of the greatest gifts in the world. It so happened to be a tubal. We starting seeing a fertility specialist just a month ago. 1 failed cycle of 50mg clomid and ovidrel shot. This second cycle it will be the same treatment. I am wanting to give up because of me being impatient and I feel like DH and I don't :sex: <---- enough... or something...

Baby dust to all. 



:dust::dust:


Cycle Day 13



www.facebook.com/fansofjacksonsphotocompany


----------



## Isabel209

good luck hon. we are sailing on the same boat. i can understand how hard it is to accept that fact that you lost one tube. doctor said that chances for me are a lower now... there's no other way for me but to give up.... i am sooo impatient... i am not ttc for now as doctor said better wait for progesterone to go up so i dont end up in a mc again..

baby dust your way:hugs:


----------



## katstar

Hang in there guys. :hugs:

Tash I do hope all is ok. Fingers crossed for you. 

Caz my levels with Zak were like that. Brookes were low. Started at 54 or something. Sounds good to me hun. Xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

No need to give up ladies, the struggle is totally worth it :hugs: xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been the hozzy for bloods done got to phone a 7 pm for results scan again tomoz really hope its not in my tube one part of me thinks its all OK because i am not bleeding and the other part thinks it is with the ectopic last time i was bleeding from day 1 and it was brown blood just panicking a bit x x x


----------



## Tasha16

Good luck Caz, welcome to the newbies x

AFM well I don't know anything else at the minute I was so mad yesturday i rang hospital in the morning like i was told to but my results still wasn't back so rang again at 2.30pm and my results were back for my full blood count but there was no results for proestrogen (WTF) this was the whole reason i went to hospital to have that done, they also had no results for my water sample so god knows what they have been doing. she did say that my liver was slightly out of sync so will need to be tested again for that. Anyway i will be ringing my consultant in the morning to see what's going on. The doctor i spoke to did say she was going to get epau to ring me monday but i have got a clue why?? I did do a test yesturday and today and they were both negative xx


----------



## caz & bob

tasha sound like there messing you about hun i would phone again and ask :hi: newbies x x x


----------



## katstar

Caz its good your not bleeding. We all had some sort of bleeding with our ectopics. Soon you will be throwing up. LOL. Xxx

Tash i can't belive the hassle your going through and with the epau??? I have no idea also. Let us know what happens tomorrow. Xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Caz, I too had bleeding with my ectopic and none with Lyla... can't wait to hear the results of your bloods :) we're all rooting for you!! xx
Tash, I can't believe they've been pissing around like that on you :growlmad: I hope they get their act together and give you some answers! xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Tash, sorry you are going through all of that! They need to get their act together, ugh! 

Caz, I also had spotting with my ectopic. Mine started around week 5, maybe a little bit before. My hCG was also WAY lower than yours. I don't think it reached 1,000 until I was 6-7 weeks! It started out low low low and took its time going up. I have a really good feeling for you! Can't wait for the next update.

AFM, I have a doctor appointment Tuesday morning for my gestational diabetes test and ultrasound to confirm placenta location. Movement has been extremely minimal which is worrying so I guess we will see what happens on Tuesday. Wish me luck.


----------



## caz & bob

i have just got a bit of pain in my back and down my left side near my bowl the nurse said when i went Friday that it will be the were the egg has come from x x x


----------



## breakingdawn

Caz, I was so paranoid my next pregnancy was ectopic. I even started having pain on my good side so I called my nurse all frantic. They did an early u/s which confirmed something was in my uterus, not my only good tube. But it was weird because I did have pain! I know you can't help but worry until you know for sure. Hang in there!


----------



## caz & bob

girls my bloods were 4332 x x


----------



## mamadonna

Whoop whoop,that's brilliant,i don't even think mine got that far at about 7 wks


----------



## breakingdawn

Wow that is amazing! Maybe you have 2!! Keep us posted on your ultrasound. :)


----------



## Mommy2be20

Beauty of a number Caz!! :D good luck with your u/s tomorrow xx


----------



## breakingdawn

I just have to vent a second! Tomorrow I have an assignment for my masters program.. I have to give a lesson plan at a school where I am doing student observations and have someone record it! I am SO NERVOUS! I HATE being video taped. Not only that but I have to upload it online for others to view, including my teacher. UGH! NERVES! I am more scared about this than my gestational diabetes test and ultrasound put together Tuesday!


----------



## Tasha16

Good Luck Breaking xx

Thanks Ladies it just always seems to be one thing or another with me and makes me wonder if we will ever get our baby :cry:

They are brilliant numbers Caz i never got above 1000 with any of mine. I thought about ringing again today but then i just thought i will wait till tomorrow because they won't do anything today with it being sunday, good luck with ur scan tomorrow xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Kitty, good luck for tomorrow! That does sound really nerve wrecking, I personally couldn't even stand in front of a class of kids, let alone be recorded :haha: you'll do great though! x
Tash, keep your chin up hun :hugs: you will have your baby, hopefully sooner rather than later! x
Caz, we better see a new ticker in your siggy after your u/s tomorrow :winkwink: x


----------



## BBWttc29

I am currently in the tww Ive been cramping and curious what's the difference in menstural cramps and cramps when you are pregnant


----------



## mamadonna

Ah,I've had enough of this cycle now,I'm now on cd 30 of a 28 day cycle,got the Digi out this mornin,and it was there as plain as day,not pregnancy,,i hope my cycles aren't gonna start being messed up,i should be having my cd 2 blood taken today.


----------



## mamadonna

Ah,I've had enough of this cycle now,I'm now on cd 30 of a 28 day cycle,got the Digi out this mornin,and it was there as plain as day,not pregnancy,,i hope my cycles aren't gonna start being messed up,i should be having my cd 2 blood taken today.


----------



## mamadonna

Oo double post don't know how that happened 10 mins apart too?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i am 5weeks 4 days still couldn't see ewt yet got to go back Thursday i will be 6 weeks then so should be able see something my pic x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120423-00172.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BBWttc29

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls i am 5weeks 4 days still couldn't see ewt yet got to go back Thursday i will be 6 weeks then so should be able see something my pic x x x

Congrats hearing your good news gives me hope


----------



## Mommy2be20

Donna, hope your cycle decides to end soon.. or a BFP shows up, even better! How frustrating when they drag on for no good reason :growlmad: x
Caz, so does this mean they're not concerned about an ectopic now?? :D I hope your little bean is big enough for you to see on Thursday!! I'll never forget seeing Lyla at 6w2d, best feeling ever :cloud9: x
AFM, Lyla and I are hopefully into the doc's today, we've both got thrush :cry: her mouth has just started, but my nipples are burning real bad which makes for uncomfortable feeds!


----------



## caz & bob

no hun she said she had a good look at my tube and there isn't anything in it i will no more Thursday aw hope they give you both somethink hun its bad thrush x


----------



## breakingdawn

Caz, things are looking awesome for you! I am really excited! :)


----------



## mamadonna

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls i am 5weeks 4 days still couldn't see ewt yet got to go back Thursday i will be 6 weeks then so should be able see something my pic x x x

Brilliant new caz


----------



## mamadonna

Mommy2be20 said:


> Donna, hope your cycle decides to end soon.. or a BFP shows up, even better! How frustrating when they drag on for no good reason :growlmad: x
> Caz, so does this mean they're not concerned about an ectopic now?? :D I hope your little bean is big enough for you to see on Thursday!! I'll never forget seeing Lyla at 6w2d, best feeling ever :cloud9: x
> AFM, Lyla and I are hopefully into the doc's today, we've both got thrush :cry: her mouth has just started, but my nipples are burning real bad which makes for uncomfortable feeds!

Thank you,its really frustrating,i hope something happens soon

i hope you both manage to get the thrush sorted asap


----------



## katstar

Oh caz!!!! How wonderful. :cry: tears of joy for you. :happydance: finally your turn. :)

Jess Owch. Hope you get it sorted. 

Tash i hope you got some news today and I do hope your ok. Xxx


----------



## patiently

Hi ladies, i am so sorry for all of your losses. I have had three losses in the past year and Last monday I had surgery to remove my left tube for my ectopic. I was given methotrexate on the 20th march as they thought i would be ok and all seemed well.but even though my hcg was going down as normal, the day of my surgery it stood at 114, my tube still ruptured. I just wanted to ask a few questions if thats ok.
1. has anyone had both the shot and surgery? if so how long did you wait before resuming ttc/folic acid?
2. How long did it take for your hcg to fall to 0 after the surgery?
3. Did you take any tests or fertility medication after the surgery?


----------



## KimmyB

Caz, oh my god!! Huge congratulations! So glad it is finally your turn!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Patiently, first off so sorry for your losses. Second, I had an ectopic in August of last year. Took them forever to figure out what was wrong. They gave me a D&C but of course no pregnany tissue was found. I was given the mtx shot afterwards, I was 7 weeks. 3 days later I ended up in the ER, emergency surgery, my tube ruptured and I had internal bleeding. They removed my right tube. I went to my follow up 6 weeks later and to my surprise my doctor told me if we were going to try again to do it ASAP in case future scar tissue resulted from my ectopic surgery. We got a BFP not even 2 months after my surgery, on Halloween. Everything has been fine and I'm almost 29 weeks. Most doctors say to wait 3 months but mine didn't. We were very lucky to conceive again so quickly. I wish you all the best!


----------



## Tasha16

Great news Caz xx Just a quick update on me i am not pregnant and it is hyperstimulation so they have kept me in hospital as my levels are still to high and they won't let me out until they are below 100 and they r 163 at the minute xx


----------



## patiently

breakingdawn wow your story has really made my day!!! I hope I am lucky enough to fall pregnant right away too. CONGRATULATIONS!!! did you take extra folic acid in the beginning? i am not sure when to start my folic acid again or if i should start before my first AF. How long did it take for your first AF to arrive? Thank you for all of our help xxx


----------



## breakingdawn

patiently said:


> breakingdawn wow your story has really made my day!!! I hope I am lucky enough to fall pregnant right away too. CONGRATULATIONS!!! did you take extra folic acid in the beginning? i am not sure when to start my folic acid again or if i should start before my first AF. How long did it take for your first AF to arrive? Thank you for all of our help xxx

It's no problem! :)

I did not take anything extra. After my surgery and when my doctor gave us the okay at my 6 week post op appointment I started taking my usual prenatal vitamins again, women's one a day prenatal. I actually got my first AF 5 weeks after surgery. I remember because when I went to see my doctor he said, "You can start trying again after your first period" and I was like, well.. I just had one! lol

I hope it happens soon for you as well. Our estimated due date for our loss just passed, April 16th. It was hard but our miracle rainbow baby has helped ease some of the pain. :flower:


----------



## breakingdawn

Tash, I am sorry girl. :( I hope you are better soon. Massive hugs!


----------



## mamadonna

Af arrived this mornin :(


----------



## patiently

Breakingdawn i know exactly how you feel about due dates...november will be my third one! im so sorry for your due date last monday, i hope you are ok and i think its so amazing that you have your rainbow baby to help you through. You never forget the babies you lose...My surgery was also on the 16th April. I hope i get AF in a few weeks though i will probably still wait until june to ttc...its not too far off now just 7 weeks to go...did you feel different this pregnancy? the reason why i was so surprised to have an ectopic was because of my good numbers prog was 76!!! hcg was doubling but i was told that some ectopics develop like a normal pregnancy. Have your cycles always been regular? sorry for the million questions..xx


----------



## 4magpies

Congrats caz. You give me hope that it'll happen for me too! 

x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: hun all i did was take honey and cinnamon 2 teaspoonfuls and sprinkle cinnamon over the top and drank decaff green tea up to ovulation and i took a_z vitamins x x x


----------



## puppymom32

welcome patiently good luck hun.

Tash I am sorry babes. Are you on any fertility meds that may have caused the hyperstimulation? Hope they can get it sorted. 

Awesome numbers caz fxxx for an awesome scan!!!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Patiently, welcome and good luck! So many miracle babies in here and hopefully many more coming :flower: x
Tash, hope you're better today and out of the hospital :hugs: are they gonna adjust your clomid or anything now? I've never heard of overstimulation before :wacko: hope it gets sorted out either way! x
Donna, sorry that AF showed hun :hugs: sending lots of positive vibes for a fresh cycle.. and hopefully not an extra long one this time! x
AFM, Lyla and I squeezed into the doc's yesterday and we're being treated for the thrush, hopefully it clears up quick as I caught it really early! x


----------



## puppymom32

mommy love your new avatar pic. Just want to squeeze little Lyla's cheeks off. So cute.

Donna sorry AF showed fxxx for next cycle.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Thanks Amy! I play with them all the time :) the doctor couldn't believe how plump she is for not even 6 weeks old... I call her my booby monster, she looooves to eat and it shows :haha: x


----------



## breakingdawn

Well, I had my 28 week scan today. My placenta has moved far away from my cervix!!! Baby girl looks great. I even got her official birth date (my c-section day) July 5th at 8am. Let the countdown begin!!! Tomorrow I get the results from my gestational diabetes test. Wish me luck. :)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/Alice28wks2.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/Alice28wks.jpg


----------



## mamadonna

Aw what lovely scan pics

well i'm off to get my boobs checked today,nervous doesn't even cut it!


----------



## patiently

Breakingdawn she is gowejuss!!!! so thrilled for you!!! hOORAY FOR JULY BABIES!!!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Kitty, great news about your placenta!! :D and so glad your girly is looking so good, July 5th sounds like the perfect day :) good luck with your GD results x
Donna, lots of good luck with your test today :hugs: I'm sure everything's gonna be just fine x


----------



## mamadonna

I'm back and i have the all clear,phew!so relieved


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks ladies! I need a July 5th count down ticker!!!


----------



## Mommy2be20

That's fantastic Donna! :dance: I can only imagine how much of a scare that was, at least it's over now x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls donna so glad its all clear x x


----------



## Tasha16

Aww that's great news Donna :happydance:

Lovely scan pics Breaking xx

Thanks ladies my consultant told me to destroy the clomid and not take them anymore, I have an appointment with him in july unless they bring it forward but i don't think they will as he said he would like to give my ovaries time to recover before doing anything else. He did say that when i go back to see him he would look at referring me for assisted conception xx


----------



## Tasha16

Oh I forgot to say my levels went doen to 52 yesturday so they let me out.... thank god i had the worse nights sleep in there as the lady in the bed opposite me was snoring all night really loudly and then and 6:45am when the rest od us finally got to sleep she rang her husband and was practically shouting!!! I was so mad xx

How are you all doing? xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been for my scan only 1 i am having hers a pic got to go back next friday to see bean 5 weeks i am x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120426-00173.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mamadonna

Lovely pic caz


----------



## breakingdawn

That is wonderful Caz, just so happy for you girl. :)

AFM, 29 weeks today.. a little bittersweet though. My friend just lost her baby yesterday at 38 (almost 39) weeks. She even had a c-section scheduled for tomorrow. So sad for her.


----------



## 4magpies

So happy for you Caz! 

xx


----------



## mamadonna

I saw ur post on fb that is so heart breaking,i can't even begin to imagine what ur friend is goin through


----------



## Tasha16

lovely pic Caz. Breaking that is just devastating xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Very sad for her... :(


----------



## caz & bob

very sad to her x x


----------



## katstar

Oh breaking. my thoughts are with your friend. How awful. :(


Caz loving the ticker :) xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Caz, love the scan pic hun :D and yay for a ticker!!! So so happy for you hun! :cry: x
Tash, I'm so sorry to hear you're having a rough go and the clomid didn't work out, hang in there til July and just keep trying! I sure hope they can do something for you so you can finally have your forever baby :hugs: x
Kitty, I really feel for your friend, that has to be the absolute hardest thing to go through :( I hope her and her family pull through and have tons of support, they're in my thoughts x


----------



## Isabel209

breakingdawn said:


> That is wonderful Caz, just so happy for you girl. :)
> 
> AFM, 29 weeks today.. a little bittersweet though. My friend just lost her baby yesterday at 38 (almost 39) weeks. She even had a c-section scheduled for tomorrow. So sad for her.

i am soooo sad for your friend. you brought tears to my eyes :cry:


----------



## breakingdawn

Thank you ladies. She posted photos of herself and the baby on FB, and also a photo of her husband sleeping with him last night. I lost it. He looked perfect, just like he was asleep. I feel like I need counseling or something. I am now terrified of something happening to mine. :(


----------



## Isabel209

breakingdawn,

please think postive about yourself and the baby. if you keep worrying, you wont do any good to the baby... baby wants to feel you happy!!!!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Kitty, my neighbour suffered a stillborn baby girl a few years back, she too put pictures on Facebook that were so heart wrenching :( I think it's very normal to be more afraid of it happening to you when someone close by experiences a loss like that. Try and think positively :hugs: hope your friend and her family are getting on ok! Can I ask if they know why this happened? xx

Hope everyone else is good and had a nice weekend :) xx


----------



## Tasha16

Thinking of u and ur friend kitty, i also had a friend that this happened to and it is just heartbreaking. Try and stay positive huni xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Caz, how are you feeling hun? Must be getting excited for Friday! :D Can't wait to see another pic of your little miracle bean! xx

Kitty, I keep seeing on facebook that you're suffering with the swollen feet and cankles now :( I do NOT miss that one flipping bit! Nothing seemed to help me, I'd elevate them all day long and as soon as I stood up or walked for 5 mins, they'd balloon. I even had horrible water retention in my already larger sized legs! I was beeeeyond happy, as soon as Lyla was out, no more swelling, it was gone instantly and never to be seen again. Hang in there, you're in the home stretch now :D xx

Hope everyone else is doing great, we've gone kinda quiet.. no news is good news I'm hoping! :hugs: xx


----------



## breakingdawn

UGH! Cankles.... :dohh: yes... it is unpleasant. And it started way early this time! They get really bad when I am stuck at the computer desk doing stupid work for my online masters. I will be so glad when this class is over. It is my last one until I have to do student teaching, which won't be until next year. I have 5 more weeks left. I should finish up my last assignment the beginning of June so it will give me about a 4 week break until baby arrives! :happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

Hi girls I'm here,just not much goin on,still a wee while till ovulation,i hate this bit and i hate the ttw even more.i hate my scan on Monday,hopefully nothing nasty turns up on that.I've got a bit of a dilemma tho,when I'm due to be scanned it is landing right on ovulation and the scan maybe internal,would you all just bd anyway or would you give it a miss?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls feeling ill just resting cant wait for tomorrow x x


----------



## Tasha16

Good luck tomorrow Caz, Donna i would be tempted to still bd lol xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Good luck tomorrow Caz! :)

30 weeks for me today! I have my baby shower on Saturday. Hope it turns out okay.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls had me scan seen the heart beat 6 weeks 1 day she said dont need to go back now only to see midwife hers a pic x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120504-00175.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## breakingdawn

YAY!!! Caz! So happy for you girl!


----------



## mamadonna

Wohoo that's brilliant caz time to relax and enjoy ur pregnancy!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Kitty, good for you for sticking to your schooling, least you'll have time between finishing and having your little girl :) x
Donna, I'd still bd, it can't hurt to try! I doubt an internal would mess up ov anyways :dust: x
Caz, beautiful little bean you got in there :dance: yay! 
Hope everyone has a great weekend! x


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats Caz!!!So happy for you hun.


----------



## mamadonna

Mommy2be20 said:


> Kitty, good for you for sticking to your schooling, least you'll have time between finishing and having your little girl :) x
> Donna, I'd still bd, it can't hurt to try! I doubt an internal would mess up ov anyways :dust: x
> Caz, beautiful little bean you got in there :dance: yay!
> Hope everyone has a great weekend! x

Yeah I'm just gonna go for it,was just worried things mite be a little messy iykwim lol


----------



## puppymom32

Donna I would def bd anyways. I am sure the scan people are used to all sorts of stuff. LOL hope the results are good.


----------



## mamadonna

Lol yeah I'm sure they've seen all sorts hopefully they'll be able to see what they need to without an internal one anyway


----------



## Mommy2be20

Don't even worry about what they might think, they get paid to deal with that kinda stuff! You do what you gotta do for that BFP :D And come to think of it, I've had an internal while AF was visiting... I was more concerned about myself getting all messy, never mind what the tech thought :rofl: x


----------



## mamadonna

Yeah i had and internal scan when i was spotting with ectopic,I can't risk not getting my bfp for the sake of a 5 or 10 min scan that might not be internal anyway


----------



## katstar

Just come on to see how caz got on? :) xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Well, our baby shower was today. It was amazing. The turn out was so much bigger than I had anticipated and it seemed like it took forever to open up all the gifts. Some people even brought a gift for our 3 y/o so she wouldn't feel left out! My husband served margaritas (with and without alcohol to celebrate Cinco de Mayo) and he was just an amazing host in general. I had to share a photo of a touching gift we received. It was such a nice day!
 



Attached Files:







alice.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mommy2be20

Aww Kitty, that's SO great that your shower was better than you expected :) And how sweet to have some gifts for Abi too! Also loooove the outfit, that's absolutely to die for!!! Good for your hubby for doing such a good job, I think that's great that he hosted xx

AFM, we're off to the midwives tomorrow for our very last appt :( very bitter sweet! I'll miss my midwife, she was such a sweetheart and so good to us! On a good note, I'll FINALLY find out what Lyla weighs, I've been dying to find out :D xx


----------



## Tasha16

Aww that's great news Caz and a lovely pic xx Kitty i'm glad u had a lovely day and such a lobely outfit xx I hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls sorry not been on much this ms is bad so i have keep resting be glad when it stops will post a pic of my bump when i get a proper one cant wait till i am 12 weeks x x x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Caz, hope you feel better soon! At least it's finally worth it :) x

Happy Mother's Day to all the wonderful mommy's that are celebrating today :flower: x


----------



## Tasha16

Morning ladies i hope u r all well it's very quiet in here, Caz i hope the ms stops for u xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Caz, 8 weeks already! Yay :D grow baby grow!!! x

Ladies, how's everyone else? We've gone so quiet! I had my very first chunk of 6 hours of sleep last night, it felt amazing :) we're off to the doc's in the morn for Lyla's immunizations/checkup :( I'm afraid I'm going to cry more than she is x


----------



## breakingdawn

I am doing good. :) 32 weeks tomorrow! 50 days until our c-section!


----------



## Tasha16

I'm ok just full of cold, how r u? hope the injections went ok xx

Kitty I can't beleive you 32weeks already it has gone so quick xx


----------



## mamadonna

I'm ok just shattered,moved house last wknd and its took it outta me


----------



## breakingdawn

I know! I am scared how quickly everything is going! We are now officially less than 50 days away. The count down has begun!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Tash, hope you get feeling better ASAP :hugs: I made a donation this aft, I hope I did it right! xx
Kitty, not much longer now :D how's the swelling been? xx
Donna, hope you're settling in nicely in the new home and get to put your feet up :flower: xx
Lyla did good with her shots, quick cry with the first and she let out a bigger cry with the second but she settled as soon as I picked her up :) she weighed 12lbs 5oz, I can't even believe it lol, she's just SO chunky xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Still have some swelling in my feet but now I have a new concern. I found a weird bump under my c-section scar today... it's starting to look inflamed on the outside now. :( DH said it looked bad... now I am scared. I have a doctor appointment on Thursday.. wondering if I should wait or move it up? Sigh


----------



## mamadonna

If ur worried it wouldn't hurt to get it looked at


----------



## mamadonna

Another one tuber bfp!


----------



## Sunshine15

Mamadonna, did you just get a BFP? Congratulations! It gives us hope :)


----------



## mamadonna

Hi yes i have,just need to get scanned now to make sure baby is in the right place


----------



## Sunshine15

That's awesome! Congrats & here's to wishing your little one is in the right spot :)


----------



## Mommy2be20

Donna, OMFG!!! :D huge huge congratulations hun!!! That better be a sticky bean in the right spot!! I'm floored right now. Let us know how you get on :dance: xx

Keep the BFPs coming ladies!!!! :dust: xx


----------



## katstar

yey!!!! congrats donna :) bloody brilliant :happydance:

xxx


----------



## breakingdawn

Donna, HUGE congrats to you!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all afm ms is still her all day i have it cant wait till it goes got to go the hozzy to see midwife 29th may and then hopeful get my 12 weeks scan date woopp cant wait donna wooppp congrats hun fx all in right place x x x


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats Donna!!! FXX for right sticky spot. Are you gonna get bloods drawn? My doc told me after my 1st ectopic to come in right away and the would do my beta's.


----------



## angelofheaven

Can i join this group?
xxx


----------



## angelofheaven

Hello Ladies, 

I am new to this forum and thought I should tell you my story in brief.

I am 30 years old.
Have been TTC since June 2010
Had a laparoscopy in 2011  all ok
Had a BFP in August 2011
Miscarried in September 2011
Had another BFP in December 2011
Miscarried in January 2012  due to Ectopic Pregnancy. Took one shot of Methotrexate but no success.
I am now a one tuber.

My progesterone is usually around 35 but my gynae thinks it is low. She said that it must go up to 60 in order to have a healthy viable pregnancy. This last cycle, I didnt take any progesterone suppliments not even PREGNYL injections. The reason why I didnt take is that I didnt see that egg white mucous and didnt want to take PREGNYL for nothing. I just thought that i didnt ovulate. I am now on cycle day 26 and I tested. Got a faint positive and i am in shock. I am on cyclogest passeries now (progesterone supplements) but i dont think these are enough to strengthen progesterone. I am afraid that i miscarry again.

Please help and let me know what can i do more to help this pregnancy (start of..) my doctors advice is  wait, as there is nothing you can do.

Would greatly appreciate any help.

Thanks
xxxxx


----------



## mamadonna

puppymom32 said:


> Congrats Donna!!! FXX for right sticky spot. Are you gonna get bloods drawn? My doc told me after my 1st ectopic to come in right away and the would do my beta's.

I have no idea why but the doc wants me to put a urine sample in tomorrow then he said they would get me into see midwife asap,i phoned emergency gyne and they have booked me in for a scan in 3wks


----------



## puppymom32

Welcome angelofheaven so sorry for your losses. FX the suppositories will help. Sorry not much help other than that. 

Donna that is really wierd maybe the midwife will order beta's once you meet with her just tell her your history and that you would like to at least get one set of bloods drawn. 3 weeks is just way to long to wait I would be growing crazy. Although I know that is the first shot that they can really see anything on an ultra sound. So happy for you hun.


----------



## mamadonna

Thank you,i will definitely be asking for blood drawn!


----------



## mamadonna

I hope everyone is well,its so quiet on here!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Welcome angelofheaven! Hopefully the supplements are enough for a sticky bean :hugs: congratulations on your BFP hun xx

Donna, Lyla and I are good, she's awake most of the day now so my hands are always tied up lol, I check for updates as much as I can :) I hope everything's still going smoothly on your end, I see you used a digi :D so excited for you! Hopefully your MW gets things in order for an earlier scan. Thinking of you xx

Hi Amy :wave: hope you and the family are well xx

Caz, how are you doing hun?? Still feeling poorly? Would love an update :) xx 

Hope everyone else is doing good too :flower: xx


----------



## mamadonna

Gonna do my last Digi tomorrow just hope it goes up and I'm not doing it too early.

Lyla is coming on lovely i keep up with you on fb,she's getting big fast!


----------



## BBWttc29

How do you not get discouraged I'm in my 2nd month of trying. Af is due soon and I have cramps they feel like at so i doubt I will get my BFP this month..and I guess I'm kinda sad my sister has 2 kids who she pays no attention to and then she just had a miscarriage my thing is if you d t pay attention tithe kids you ave why would you be so careless to get pregnant again. I mean I'm sad that she had a mc but makes mwonder all I want is one baby when is it my turn


----------



## breakingdawn

Hi ladies.. just wanted to check in and say hello. I hope everyone is doing okay! I am 33.5 weeks now. 39 more days to go until the c-section!

BB, I know how you feel.. but it will be your turn. Have faith in that! Just try to keep thinking positive as much as possible. But try not to count yourself out yet... I had pretty bad cramps around the time my last AF was due and I am now 33 weeks. I am not trying to give you false hope... just try to keep positive as much as you can. I know it is hard... but it will happen for you!


----------



## BBWttc29

breakingdawn said:


> Hi ladies.. just wanted to check in and say hello. I hope everyone is doing okay! I am 33.5 weeks now. 39 more days to go until the c-section!
> 
> BB, I know how you feel.. but it will be your turn. Have faith in that! Just try to keep thinking positive as much as possible. But try not to count yourself out yet... I had pretty bad cramps around the time my last AF was due and I am now 33 weeks. I am not trying to give you false hope... just try to keep positive as much as you can. I know it is hard... but it will happen for you!

Thank you. I try to be positive but sometimes it's hard


----------



## breakingdawn

I know... Just hang in there. We are here for you! Sending good vibes your way.


----------



## BBWttc29

breakingdawn said:


> I know... Just hang in there. We are here for you! Sending good vibes your way.

Thank you


----------



## angelofheaven

hello ladies,

it's been long since i posted here. have been going through very hard times and needed a long break. i lost one of my tubes due to ectopic.. now i am expecting again.. am only 4 weeks. had a scan but didnt see anything yet. am really praying not to have another ectopic - have been very hard for me and i was very depressed. i am having another scan this wednesday.

breakingdawn, wishing you the very best of luck. am very happy for you. thank you for the positive thoughts. we try to have your advice, although as BBWTTC29 said, its not that easy. I am pregnant, and i am sad all the time .i just cant help it.

we should never give up. lets try to think positive!!!


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations angel


----------



## angelofheaven

mamadonna said:


> Congratulations angel

Congratulations to you too mamadonna.. did you have a scan yet? any symtpoms?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls congrats angel x x x


----------



## mamadonna

angelofheaven said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations angel
> 
> Congratulations to you too mamadonna.. did you have a scan yet? any symtpoms?Click to expand...

My scan is the 11th of June,i get quite nauseous in a mornin and dizzy too,oh and very sore boobs!have you booked a scan yet?and how are you feeling?


----------



## angelofheaven

yes i have a scan this Thursday but i am not feeling anything except that my boobs are a bit sore.. am i suppose to get nausea this early? i get worried :(


----------



## mamadonna

Don't worry,i never suffered with nausea with any of my boys


----------



## angelofheaven

good morning ladies,

yesterday i did lots of housework. i washed floor, cleaned windows and stretched a bit. is stretching ok during pregnancy? i felt fine doing the housework but now i am a bit worried about the stretching and mabye overworked!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm had midwife yesterday i am 10 weeks 6 days i thorught i was 9 weeks 6 days got me date for me scan 15 june at 20 past 9 glad its a morning one just cant wait now x


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Hi ladies!! 

Just wanted to pop over I barely post here. But it is so nice to see some familiar faces and new pregnancies, congrats!!! xx

AFM, I am officially in my third trimester expecting my first son :happydance: 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Angel, stretching should be just fine hun, just don't overdue it I'd say :) xx

Caz, how great being bumped ahead a week :dance: you're that much closer to 2nd tri! Can't wait to see your next ultrasound pic xx

Mixed, been wondering how you're getting on! So good to hear from you :flower: keep us updated when you can! xx


----------



## patiently

Congrats to all those new bfp sending lots of sticky baby dust your way. Just a quick question...how long after surgery did it take for AF to come? I had surgery on the 16th April and AF still hasnt arrived.


----------



## puppymom32

Patiently with all 3 of my ectopic surgeries AF was usually back with 45 days. It may just take a while for your hormones to get readjusted. Good luck hun.


----------



## Tasha16

Hi ladies i hope you are all well i haven't been on here for ages, Jess thanks again for ur sponsor and yes u did it right. Donna and Angel a huge congratulations i'm so happy for u both xx nothing to report from me I'm kinda trying not to think about ttc and just concentrate on my training for the race for life and losing weight hopefully i will get my bfp that way xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Hope everyone is doing well. I spent the first day of week 34 in labor and delivery for too many contractions, ugh! That was unpleasant. I got sent home after several different things done and while I still have them, they are not as frequent or painful. I don't think I will make it to my week 39 c-section date!


----------



## puppymom32

Oh no hun sounds horrible hope you can wait just a bit longer.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Tash, no problem at all hun :) I hope your training is going well! x

Kitty, so glad the contractions have eased off. Is the goal just to make it to 37 weeks now? That little miss of yours is getting pretty antsy, must want to meet her big sister pretty bad :) how much longer til your done your schooling now?? x


----------



## breakingdawn

I'm in my last week of class!! If I can get this last assignment done by Sunday I'll be happy! When I get to 37 weeks I guess my doctor will see where we are with contractions and go from there? I plan to ask him next week at my appointment.


----------



## Jayleenwfu

Hi im angela and im a one tuber lol i had a cyst removed late feb of this yr and it was at border line cancer but all is well i still have my right ovari and im ttc my 3rd baby i have a 7 yr old and a 5 yr old its time for a baby in the home :) I just posted a post about my tww id love it if u all cud support me and help me out on my ???? Thanks so much


----------



## mamadonna

Good luck!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Welcome Angela :wave: I just read your post, I wish I could offer an answer but I'm at a loss. But I do hope your BFP is right around the corner! Good luck xx


----------



## HappyLady

Hey ladies I just had a question? So did any of you who are pregnant do anything different that cycle? And if so what did you do or take? I have tried just about everything I can think of or that I've read online to take, and nothing seems to work! The only thing that I haven't tried is IVF and I don't think I will be doing that anytime soon. I just need some suggestions on what to do differently or what to take? Thank you


----------



## breakingdawn

Personally, I did not do anything differently. I was not expecting to conceive the first cycle after surgery but somehow we did. I did use OPK's to see if I was going to ovulate although I did not know if it would be the good side or not (I guess it was). We got in maybe 2 tries around the time of my positive OPK's but that was it. Personally, I think not really worrying or trying too hard is what did it for us that time...


----------



## mamadonna

We used preseed


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls welcome angela we used honey and cinnamon 2 teaspoonfuls with a sprinkel of cinnamon morning and dinner up in till ovulation it helps you have nice eggs x x x


----------



## angelofheaven

today baby measured 5weeks 6days and is 0.16cm. is the size of it good?


----------



## caz & bob

i think so yes hun x


----------



## angelofheaven

thanks dear. still got no symptoms. i wish i have some. only sore breasts. hope this baby sticks.


----------



## breakingdawn

Today I went to the bathroom and noticed a weird pink color when I wiped. It was mixed with some clear stuff. So, of course I frantically started wiping to see if it would get darker and I noticed it on maybe 4 or 5 wipes? I went to the bathroom not long ago and did not notice anything except maybe a small spot of light pink. I am still having the BH contractions off and on and every now and then some light cramps/back pain. I called my nurse and they don't want to bring me in unless it gets worse/turns bright red.. or I am not feeling movement. I didn't feel much this morning so I drank a soda, laid down, and got about 4-5 movements I think. Trying not to be concerned!!!


----------



## Tasha16

Yeah thanks Jess training is going well, and the race for life is this sunday, the weather is rubbish so probably get soaked lol, kitty i hope little one stays where she is and is well x x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Caz, when's your next scan hun? I can't believe you're almost in 2nd tri!! Hope you're enjoying it, it's been quite the journey to your rainbow baby :flower: x

Tash, good luck with your race.. hopefully the rain holds off for you's :) x

Kitty, tell that eager baby to hold off lol! Hopefully she hangs out in there for a bit longer so you can finish getting ready... I'll never forget sitting in my glider telling my mom where stuff was meant to go between contractions :dohh: keep us posted, excited for another one tuber baby :dance: x


----------



## caz & bob

15th hun friday am i ok haveing holicks what the vitamin your not suposed to have x


----------



## breakingdawn

Still getting some loss of plug (ew) and crampy. I am ready for my doctor appointment next week! And ready to be UN pregnant!!!


----------



## hopingbfp

Hi everyone! My name is Angee and I just joined BNB :) I'm a one tuber too after an ectopic 2 1/2 yrs ago. We've been TTC ever since. We've tried BD'ng around ovulation time, but never used OPK's until this cycle. We are also trying PreSeed & softcups. I've heard so many good reviews about the combination and thought it was wortha try for a few cycles (I'm really hoping we did it this cycle). So I thought I'd join this thread so I can talk to all of you who can relate to my position. Thank you..ttyl!


----------



## puppymom32

Good luck hoping welcome to the group.

Wow Caz 12 weeks already. 

Breaking FX she stays in just a wee bit longer.

Good luck at the race Tash


----------



## Mommy2be20

Caz, that's easy for me to remember now, Lyla will be 3 months the same day :) x

Kitty, I took a picture of my plug cause it was disgusting but kinda neat haha, I'm odd though! Do you think you'll make it til your appt?? x

Hoping, welcome hun and good luck :dust: x


----------



## breakingdawn

I don't know what's going on. I guess I'm losing my plug bits at a time!? I don't want to give TMI here but I really wish I knew for sure that's what is going on.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Let me do the TMI :haha: is it like a clear snotty/jelly discharge that's tinted with blood, either brown or red? Mine started off brown, the further into labor I got the more it turned red x


----------



## breakingdawn

Ok TMi time it is... It started off stringy/mucusy and was a red color, not bright but not light pink. I'd notice it on occasional wipes, especially if I've been standing or walking a lot. Yesterday though it was less stringy and more just all over the TP when I wipe, mixed in with clear CM, and more brownish. Not a constant flow or anything just when I wipe. Surely I can make it to Wednesday (my next doctor appointment)?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls fx bd you make it to wednesday hun not long with the sound s of the plug x x


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks ladies got the race in the morning :yipee: How r u all doing?

Caz I cannot believe you are 12wks already lol xx


----------



## caz & bob

i no flying bye x


----------



## mamadonna

Had my scan girls,baby is not ectopic however no baby detected yet just the yolk sac need to go back in 10 days :(


----------



## puppymom32

donna it could just be that you arent as far along as you thought maybe you ovulated later. FXX everything is ok.


----------



## breakingdawn

mamadonna said:


> Had my scan girls,baby is not ectopic however no baby detected yet just the yolk sac need to go back in 10 days :(

:hugs: Maybe you had a late implanter? I am keeping you in my thoughts for a positive scan in 10 days. :flower:

How is everyone else?

Wow, 12 weeks Caz! That's wonderful!

I hope everyone else is doing okay... I am super crampy today and have a ton of pressure which makes me feel like I need to go to the bathroom, TMI I know sorry! :dohh: Also still losing plug stuff. I hope my doctor checks my cervix on Wednesday because I will be shocked if I have no dilated! I am also taking my hospital bag in case they decide to send me to L&D then! I will be 36 weeks on Thursday, my ideal is 37 weeks.... but if I have to go I guess I have to go.


----------



## caz & bob

donna i was the same had to keep going back on the 2rd scan seen the yokesack on the 3rd seen the bby x x x


----------



## caz & bob

bd good luck hun for tomorrow x x


----------



## mamadonna

caz & bob said:


> donna i was the same had to keep going back on the 2rd scan seen the yokesack on the 3rd seen the bby x x x

Thank you that does give me some reassurance x x


----------



## Tasha16

I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you Donna xx


----------



## mamadonna

Thank you x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Donna, hopefully you get to see a nice little baby at your next scan, you've got half the battle over with if it's not ectopic :) fx'd for you hun x


----------



## mamadonna

Thank you,i was totally relieved when she said it want ectopic


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls scan tomorrow cant wait i will post a pic as soon as i get back home x x


----------



## Tasha16

Can't wait to see ur scan pic Caz xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Got sent to labor and delivery yet again. I was having contractions 2-3 minutes apart. I told them it was pointless to send me because the medicine to "stop them" does nothing but they ignored me. Ugh. I spent about 4 hours there... fluids, medicine, still having contractions. At my next appointment if I am still having this issue and am 37 weeks they may decide to keep me this time and do the c-section. I'll keep everyone posted.... not sure when my next appointment is. The nurse/doctor will be calling me tomorrow. My poor arm is bruised from the IV. Fun times.


----------



## mamadonna

You've got a very impatient little one there breaking!

Can't wait to see ur scan pic caz


----------



## Mommy2be20

Good luck tomorrow Caz!! Can't wait to see your scan pic :D will you be announcing on Facebook soon? x

Not much longer now Kitty, then all the pointless L&D trips and iVs will be over with :) x


----------



## Tasha16

Sorry ur having a rough time and the minute kitty. Just seen Caz has announced it on facebook with her scan pic, it's lovely xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i am 12wk 5days my due date is 23rd december hers a pic ye hun x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120615-00179.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mamadonna

Lovely pic caz


----------



## breakingdawn

So cute caz! I saw it on FB too! :)

AFM, I started having BAD, I mean really bad cramps around 2am this morning. I couldn't tell if they were contractions or not. They would go away as soon as I'd get up and walk around a bit but my stomach felt really hard. I almost called the on call doctor but I am SO jaded now by getting sent to L&D for the shots that don't work I just didn't call. I was like, well.. I guess I might have the baby in bed tonight or something. It slowed down enough for me to sleep but now that I am awake I am feeling them again. I really don't think it is active labor and I know they won't do anything before 37 weeks so I am not sure what to do.


----------



## puppymom32

Kitty could they be braxton hicks. Try drinking loads of water and see if that helps.


----------



## puppymom32

Lovely scan pic caz!!!!


----------



## Tasha16

Good luck Kitty xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Thank you, for anyone not on my FB, my water broke. Having c section soon.


----------



## puppymom32

Good Luck hun Thinking of you.


----------



## breakingdawn

Alice Winter Crook was born at 8:28pm weighing 6lbs and 5oz. She is beautiful. We are doing okay but I'm very sore and tired. I won't have a way to post a photo until we get home and to a computer but anyone on my fb is welcome to save one of my
Photos and post it here!


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations hun,she is gorgeous and i love the name x


----------



## Tasha16

Congratulations Kitty she is gorgeous and i hope u have a fast recovery x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls congratulations kitty well done shes lovely x x x


----------



## puppymom32

congrats hun!!!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Huge congrats Kitty, she's an absolute doll! What an amazing gift for Lokin on Father's day :D glad to hear you're both doing well and I wish you a speedy recovery! *Here's a pic of Alice for anyone who doesn't have Kitty on facebook...*
 



Attached Files:







Alice.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks for sharing she is so cute.


----------



## breakingdawn

Thank you for sharing her picture! I'll be sure to post some as soon as I get home!


----------



## katstar

arrr congrats hun. :) she is just beautiful. 
xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Ladies, it is so nice to be home! I hope all of you are doing okay. I just wanted to share some pictures of my baby girl. I still cannot believe my water broke at just 36 weeks and I had her. I'll have a full birth story up in my pregnancy blog link in my signature soon if anyone is interested. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







photo (5).jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 0









photo (6).jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 0









photo.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 0









photo (4).jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 0









photo (1).jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well kitty lv the pics hun so cute x x x


----------



## mamadonna

Got my scan this afternoon,I'm so worried


----------



## Mommy2be20

Kitty, she's just the cutest :) are you trying to BF? I remember you saying you wanted to give it a shot x

Donna, lots of good luck coming your way! Hope you come back with great news hun :flower: x


----------



## puppymom32

Good luck Donna hoping for good news for you.


----------



## mamadonna

Still no further forward,totally fed up,fetal pole seen and there is definitely somethin there but the scan was so grainy she couldn't tell if it was a beating heart or not


----------



## puppymom32

Aww hun that sucks can you ask that they do a blood test so they can see if the number is going up or down. Is it possible they have really crappy equipment where you went for the scan. You arent bleeding or anything are you?


----------



## mamadonna

No I've had no bleeding,i feel fine,the equipment was useless,you could barely make anything out,she even got me to hold my breath cos she said there was too much interference


----------



## puppymom32

I bet that is why it was hard to make anything more than a yolk sac out. Whats the next step did they say?


----------



## mamadonna

I have to wait another week!


----------



## puppymom32

EEEk another week geez hope they have better equipment on the next scan. Being in Limbo sucks big time you deserve to know what is going on. Sending lots of prayers that next week will erase all your doubt and you can finally enjoy this pregnancy.


----------



## mamadonna

Thank you,seriously thinking about a private scan


----------



## Mommy2be20

Oh for goodness sakes! Obviously they need to upgrade their equipment because a heartbeat should've been seen easily at 8 weeks. Sorry you're going through this! The fact that you haven't had any bleeding has to be a positive thing. I think I'd be going private, another week is torture :( I hope all of this waiting is gonna be rewarding for you :hugs: x


----------



## breakingdawn

So sorry you are going through all that Donna... you should try for a private scan if you can. Hoping the best for you.


----------



## caz & bob

donna i would have a private scan hun so your going threw all this xx


----------



## mamadonna

Looked into private scans today but the soonest was Friday so mite as well wait till Thursday


----------



## angelofheaven

hello ladies,
i need some help. i had my blood test result and in a week it dropped from 116 to 98. does this mean that i am going to miscarry? my doctor said that it is supposed to go up and not down! please help me !!!


----------



## mamadonna

Angel is that ur blood count at 8 weeks,i might be totally wrong hun but that seems rather low,and yeah it really shouldn't go down,i do really hope I'm wrong thought :hugs:


----------



## angelofheaven

sorry i forgot to say that those are my progesterone levels - in a week they dropped from 116 to 89. is it normal for progesterone levels to fluctuate?


----------



## mamadonna

Ah few!i thought you meant hcg,sorry can't help with the other,ask in the first tri someone is bound to know x


----------



## puppymom32

Angel from what I have heard it can fluctuate some not sure how much. FXX all is ok.


----------



## angelofheaven

has anyone heard about Progesterone in Oil (PIO)? Do you know if it is safe to use it? Can anyone give me some info about it pls?


----------



## Mommy2be20

Angel, I'm unfamiliar with progesterone, mine was never checked at all.. have you tried posting in the pregnancy after a loss section? You might find someone that is/has been in the same situation :flower: hopefully everything is ok xx

Donna, hope Thursday rolls around quick, this waiting game has got to be torturing you :( I so badly hope you finally get good news, you truly deserve it! xx


----------



## mamadonna

Thank you i wish it was here,the wait is torture.i just hope its good news


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i have booked a gender scan at take a peek i will be 16w 1day cant wait it for 9th july x x


----------



## breakingdawn

Donna I'm thinking lots of positive thoughts for you! Hang in there. Caz, can't wait for your scan, sheesh I remember our 16 week gender scan like it was yesterday! As for me, we are doing great. I have a hard time not holding her all day and night. It just doesn't seem real yet. I still wasn't due to have her until July 5th! I am also having some baby blues which is making me want a third baby!!!!! We had not planned to have more than 2 and probably could never afford 3. Makes me so sad to think i may never be pregnant again.


----------



## mamadonna

Ah hun ur maybe just feeling like that cause you should still be pg,my sister thought she was in labour this mornin,she still has 10wks!goin to visit her later in hospital


----------



## mamadonna

Hi i thought id let you all know i went for a scan this afternoon as i started spotting this mornin,its not good news baby hasn't made it I'm beyond devastated,i can't understand why this keeps happening to me,now i need to decide what comes next whether i want to let nature take its course or use medical management,thanks for all ur support girls


----------



## Mommy2be20

Oh Donna, I'm so terribly sorry :hugs: I can't even find the words right now, I held out so much hope for you. R.i.p little beany :angel: we're here for you hun! Lots of love your way xx


----------



## puppymom32

Donna I am so sorry hun. Sending lots of hugs.


----------



## mamadonna

Thanks girls,I'm just so scared right now cos i don't know what to expect,i don't even wanna go to the loo


----------



## breakingdawn

I'm so sorry Donna. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## caz & bob

aw donna i am so sorry hun thinking of you x x


----------



## Tasha16

Aww Donna I am so sorry, thinking of you at this sad time and we are all here for you, sending u big hugs xx xx


----------



## Just_married

Hey girls,
Dont know if I qualify for your group as I have 2 tubes, but found out yesterday one is blocked. Been ttc since last April, all other tests were fine.
Let me know if I'm okay to jump on board? x


----------



## puppymom32

Welcome just married sorry for your news. As you can see so many ladies on here lucky with one tube working. Just be careful I have heard if the tube is blocked you are at a higher risk for an ectopic.


----------



## blessed2012

Hi all....after losing one of my tubes to an ectopic pregnancy in 2007, I am happy to say that I finally got my BFP!!!!! Had my first beta today. Will post numbers later.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hes my bump pic x x congrats blessed x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120704-00183.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mommy2be20

just_married, welcome and good luck :dust: x

blessed, that's fantastic news :D congratulations, I hope bean is sticky and in the right spot! Keep us posted hun x

Caz, your bump is SOO adorable!!!! So happy for you :cry: when do you find out if your christmas pressie is pink or blue?? I say pink ;) x


----------



## mamadonna

Wow caz ur bumps coming along nicely there!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hes a better pic think its to close up ha x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120704-00185.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## breakingdawn

Nice bump caz! Big congrats to you blessed!!

Well, this morning at 8am was suppose to be my c-section date, I would have had her at 39 weeks. Instead... I have a baby who will be 3 weeks old on Sunday! So hard to believe!! She woke up for a 4am feeding this morning which was the time we were going to get up to go to the hospital. (I had to be there at 5:30am, UGH!) Then she woke up around around 8 which was the c-section time. Was so nice to be laying with her in my nice comfy bed instead, almost healed! :)


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hi Ladies! I'm sorry I have been off the grid for the past 5 months. To make a long story short... I got laid off - got a new job - went to see the specialist in May - we are going to start round one of Clomid + IUI in August! We are very excited but also nervous. I decided to just lay off TTC and all things TTC related since we were taking a break and it just made me sad that we had to wait (because of my new job). But the time is finally almost here! I'll start the 100mg of Clomid at the start of my next cycle. I think I'm on CD 7? I don't even know - lol. The one thing I did do was keep temping just to track my cycles (and using Fertility Friend). They have been allll over the place without the meds!

Anyway... OMG CAZ! Congrats!! Your bump is beautiful! So very happy for you!! Breaking and Mommy - what gorgeous little girls you both have! WOW! I haven't read through all of the posts I have missed just a few and I'm happy to see some familiar "faces."

:flower:


----------



## Mommy2be20

Kitty, for some reason I was slightly bummed when my due date came around, it was weird. I guess as much as I wanted it over early, I didn't :wacko: but Alice is here, gorgeous and healthy, can't complain right? She really is a doll, I love seeing new pictures :D but she badly makes me want another!!!! Lol xx

mrsjenny, welcome back hun! Sometimes all we need is a little breather because we all know ttc isn't a walk in the park. I hope IUI works out for you :dust: xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Alice makes me want another too!!! She is totally opposite from my first baby!! So happy.. No colic... Etc. it's crazy. Not sure if we will ever have a third or if my body will even allow me to have a third but we will see where life takes us. :)


----------



## breakingdawn

Welcome back Jenny! It's good to see you! Very exciting news... I will have my FX for you next month!!! :)


----------



## mrsjennyg

thank you so much breaking and mommy! i will def keep you all posted :) so how has life been with new little ones? i am so happy for you ladies!


----------



## Mommy2be20

I love it :) been some really trying times dealing with colic, tons of sleepless nights and persistent thrush.. but it's all so worth it! Lyla's just starting solids now and she's loving it, so that's been fun. She really found her voice a couple days ago, she's nonstop talking now lol. After all the struggles and heartbreak of ttc and an ectopic, if I could go back, I'd still go through it all again if it meant having my perfect and healthy baby xx


----------



## mrsjennyg

Mommy2be20 said:


> I love it :) been some really trying times dealing with colic, tons of sleepless nights and persistent thrush.. but it's all so worth it! Lyla's just starting solids now and she's loving it, so that's been fun. She really found her voice a couple days ago, she's nonstop talking now lol. After all the struggles and heartbreak of ttc and an ectopic, if I could go back, I'd still go through it all again if it meant having my perfect and healthy baby xx

that's wonderful! are you able to stay home with her? i would love to be able to stay home with our future LO but both DH and i have to work so it'll have to be daycare after my 12 wks maternity leave. i know i am lucky though because our insurance covers a lot more than most peoples do not and my mat leave is 2x as long as most of my friends. it must be so great to hear her little voice!


----------



## breakingdawn

We're doing good! My first baby had AWFUL colic and all sorts of stomach problems. This one is SO different. She is happy most of the time and doesn't even get really mad... she sleeps pretty much all the time still. I am hoping we missed colic this time though! I'd be soooooo happy! She will be 3 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## mrsjennyg

breakingdawn said:


> We're doing good! My first baby had AWFUL colic and all sorts of stomach problems. This one is SO different. She is happy most of the time and doesn't even get really mad... she sleeps pretty much all the time still. I am hoping we missed colic this time though! I'd be soooooo happy! She will be 3 weeks tomorrow!

my sister in law has 2 little girls and Lyla (great name mommy!) was a very colicky and cranky baby (she is a very delightful 3 year old now- haha). Her second, Lacie, is a year and half and was completely different than her sister. No real issues when she was an infant, was happy to go to anyone (where Lyla would freak is anyone besides mom, dad or grandparents held her) and is a real powerhouse! that kid has no fear! hopefully your little angel will continue to be a happy go lucky baby! :baby:


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Hi there ladies!! 

Just wanted to pop in and say I hope all the pregnant ladies continue to have a H&H pregnancy and those still ttc babydust to all xx

I am doing great!! In third tri, time has flown sooo fast, I can't believe my little one is due in no time. My baby shower is the 28th so I'm excited to see what we get from there so we can continue to shop and I can finally pack a hospital bag.

OH and I also moved into our own apartment about two weeks ago, so I am really happy to have a aplace of our own to raise our baby, feels like a complete family now. I was dreading having to live in his parents basement with our baby, lol. So everything has been going great!


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Mommy2be20 said:


> I love it :) been some really trying times dealing with colic, tons of sleepless nights and persistent thrush.. but it's all so worth it! Lyla's just starting solids now and she's loving it, so that's been fun. She really found her voice a couple days ago, she's nonstop talking now lol. After all the struggles and heartbreak of ttc and an ectopic, if I could go back, I'd still go through it all again if it meant having my perfect and healthy baby xx

Lyla is so cute, you look like twins!!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Mrsjenny, I wonder if it's something to do with the name Lyla :haha: I am lucky enough to stay home, we live with my parents being as my fiancé left when I was 8 weeks along. And mat leave is a year in Canada as it is! We're very fortunate xx

Mixed, thanks for popping in to update us! Glad to hear you're doing so well :) not long to go, wow. I hope you have a wonderful delivery! and thank you, she's my mini me xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope you are all having a nice weekend cant wait for the morning got my gender scan i will post on her as soon as i get back x x x


----------



## mrsjennyg

hi mixed :) your baby bump is so adorable! congrats on the new apartment, i am sure it must be great to have a place of your own. geez, i can't imagine raising my kids in the same home with my in-laws and i think i have pretty great in-laws!

mommy i must agree with mixed, lyla is def a mini-you! she's a beauty! i'm so jealous of your maternity leave! my sister lives in germany and the child care/health care there blows the US out of the water. with my new job i will have 12 wks 100% paid mat leave, which is A-MA-ZING here because it's usually 6 wks / 60% paid. that' great that you are staying with your parents, i am sure it's a huge help having the extra hands around and i bet they love having their little granddaughter in house! i remember that the FOB left (loser) and all the grief he was giving you. what a jerk - i am sure you are 100 times better off. is he still contesting he's the dad? are you still with the boyfriend that you posted the pic where you were doing the belly cast? if i'm asking too many question or getting too personal, you can totally tell me to mind my business! :haha:

caz hello! i am so happy for you that you have your little miracle :hugs: can't wait to hear what you're having! do you have names picked out?

AFM I'm trying not to think about the waiting until my next cycle. I'm on CD10 and my cycles without meds have been anywhere from 27 days to 41! hopefully I'll be on the shorter side this month so i can start the meds and get the ball rolling for the IUI! i've been stalking some of the IUI boards to see what those ladies are going through and to get an idea as to what i have instore for me. i went out with my good friend Beth who is 6 mos pregnant yesterday and we had fancy spa pedicures and then I took her to Vera Bradley to pick out her baby bag. :baby: i am so happy for her and so jealous of her at the same time, i am sure you all know how i feel! but her story is a total miracle - she has endo so bad that her uterus was fused to her large instestine at one point (she's had many surgeries). they started the whole infertility process and she was one meds and nothing was working. so they met with the doc for IVF and they would have had to pay $12,500+ out of pocket! so they took a break to get their finances in order and she got pregnant! they told her she would never get preggo on her own and it was a totally shock when she did! 

ok, happy Sunday my dears :flower: have a great day!!


----------



## blessed2012

Hi Ladies...just a quick update. Ended up in emergency room on yesterday with severe cramping, pressure, back ache, and nausea. After blood work, ultrasound, and pelvic exam, it was determined that the pregnancy was ectopic. Had emergency surgery to remove tube as it had already started to rupture :cry: So now I've had both tubes removed. I'm doing ok physically...just really sore. Mentally, I'm trying to be strong, but it is hard as I don't think a baby will be in our future unless we the IVF route. I'm just totally bummed.


----------



## breakingdawn

Blessed... I am so sorry! You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mommy2be20

mrsjenny, I'm totally fine with whatever questions you have :) I'm not with that guy anymore, we split when Lyla was a month old.. I just wasn't interested in him as soon as I had her for some reason, I gave it a bit thinking maybe it was just hormones. But I felt relieved once we split and still feel good about my decision! Funny that you ask of Lyla's father. I emailed him on Friday (haven't tried speaking to him since the beginning of February, when I did he called the cops on me), he shocked the shit outta me when he replied and said he'd buy her some diapers and personally drop them off. Now I'm in a whirlwind of new emotions as I still love the moron, but hate him for what he did to Lyla and I! I haven't heard back yet, but I'm giving him the benefit of the doubt as he's a farmer and crops are starting to come off now. I should probably mention, he's still with the same girl.. I've heard NASTY stories about their relationship from her and other people, it's extremely abusive. Could be interesting if he really follows through and comes by!

blessed, hun I am so terribly sorry to hear your news :hugs: life is just so unfair sometimes!! We're here for you xxxx


----------



## mrsjennyg

blessed- oh my goodness, words cannot even describe how sorry i am for your loss. please know you are in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:

mommy- sometimes you just have to do what's best for you and if breaking up with that guy was it then good for you :thumbup: Lyla's dad is still with that lunatic huh? well if the relationship is abusive then it's really for the best that he split when he did because you certainly don't want to be in that. i totally understand still being in love with someone after they hurt you... my ex cheated on me and treated me like crap and it took me a REALLY long time to get over him. it was a total sh*tshow and lord only knows why I loved him for so long when he treated me so horribly. :shrug: but you know what they say, hindsite it 20/20! DH and I met at a wedding when I went with my gay best friend and was dancing around and acting like a total fool. :happydance: i had decided that i was tried of dating losers and was ok on my own... and then there was DH and the rest is history!! :kiss:


----------



## puppymom32

blessed2012 said:


> Hi Ladies...just a quick update. Ended up in emergency room on yesterday with severe cramping, pressure, back ache, and nausea. After blood work, ultrasound, and pelvic exam, it was determined that the pregnancy was ectopic. Had emergency surgery to remove tube as it had already started to rupture :cry: So now I've had both tubes removed. I'm doing ok physically...just really sore. Mentally, I'm trying to be strong, but it is hard as I don't think a baby will be in our future unless we the IVF route. I'm just totally bummed.

Blessed so sorry hunny. I have been through the same thing PM me anytime if you need to talk just try and stay strong and dont give up hope one day you will be a mommy. :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Blessed I am so sorry. 

Thinking of you. 

Just so you know girls I pop in for a nosey every day and read I just don't really post anymore as I don't get many replies. Lol. Still TTC. Still no luck. 

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls were having a girl were calling her talia hers some pic of her x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120709-00186.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 4









IMG-20120709-00187.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 3









IMG-20120709-00188.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 5


----------



## puppymom32

4magpies said:


> Blessed I am so sorry.
> 
> Thinking of you.
> 
> Just so you know girls I pop in for a nosey every day and read I just don't really post anymore as I don't get many replies. Lol. Still TTC. Still no luck.
> 
> xxx

Hey Becca good luck hun lots of BFP's going around these parts lately hope you get yours soon. :hugs:


----------



## breakingdawn

Caz, welcome to the pink team!!!!!!!


----------



## mixedbeautyx

blessed2012 said:


> Hi Ladies...just a quick update. Ended up in emergency room on yesterday with severe cramping, pressure, back ache, and nausea. After blood work, ultrasound, and pelvic exam, it was determined that the pregnancy was ectopic. Had emergency surgery to remove tube as it had already started to rupture :cry: So now I've had both tubes removed. I'm doing ok physically...just really sore. Mentally, I'm trying to be strong, but it is hard as I don't think a baby will be in our future unless we the IVF route. I'm just totally bummed.

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

puppymom32 said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Blessed I am so sorry.
> 
> Thinking of you.
> 
> Just so you know girls I pop in for a nosey every day and read I just don't really post anymore as I don't get many replies. Lol. Still TTC. Still no luck.
> 
> xxx
> 
> Hey Becca good luck hun lots of BFP's going around these parts lately hope you get yours soon. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks doll. Look at xzavier now! He's got so big!! He's a little man now! Bet youre so proud. 

xxx


----------



## puppymom32

4magpies said:


> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Blessed I am so sorry.
> 
> Thinking of you.
> 
> Just so you know girls I pop in for a nosey every day and read I just don't really post anymore as I don't get many replies. Lol. Still TTC. Still no luck.
> 
> xxx
> 
> Hey Becca good luck hun lots of BFP's going around these parts lately hope you get yours soon. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks doll. Look at xzavier now! He's got so big!! He's a little man now! Bet youre so proud.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I am a proud momma he is such a handful hardly can keep up with him.


----------



## Tasha16

Hi Becca how r u? xx

Blessed I am so sorry, thinking of you xx

I hope everybody is ok xx


----------



## Angelinheaven

hello ladies


----------



## Just_married

Hey girls,

I've managed to bring forward my fs appt to tomorrow. I'm wondering if any of you one tubers have been prescribed clomid? I don't know if it's common practice as I realise it wd only be useful half the time, but I'm just wondering about your experiences. 

Thanks x


----------



## 4magpies

Hey tasha I'm good. 

Just married; I was prescribed clomid last year but never got to take it due to the break down of my relationship with my ex. Hoping to get perscibed it again when I go to the doctors with my new partner once my OH has had his SA. 

xx


----------



## HappyLady

Just_Married I was prescribed clomid and femara. My problem isn't that I don't ovulate though. I only have 1 tube due to my eptopic back in 2005. But neither clomid or femara worked for me. I hated the way I felt when I was on clomid.


----------



## blessed2012

Hi ladies...thank you for all of your prayers and thoughts. Doing better today after a good cry. I think everything just hit me like a ton of bricks today. Still sore but I'm managing to get around a bit. I thank God for you ladies and pray for you as well.


----------



## mrsjennyg

Caz- congrats!!! Love the name :)

JustMarried- I was on Clomid for 3 months (see my siggy) and will start it again in August for my first IUI cycle. Obv didn't work before but praying it works this time! I do ovulate but my RE explained that I could have been ovulating on my bad tube side (I was unmonitored and with a different doctor when I was on it last time so I didn't know for sure which side I was ovulating from). I was def moody, cried at the drop of a hat and had horrible night sweats. But after the 5 days it went away :)


----------



## HappyLady

I hope everyone is doing well wishing lots of :dust: to all!!


----------



## 4magpies

Horrible UTI. On anti biotics. Should be oving next week on Tuesday. Me and oh are apart on mon/tues. 

Doctor also said go back after 2/3 more cycles for help. Really happy with that. 

xx


----------



## puppymom32

Booo on the UTI becca but yay for only waiting 2/3 cycles for help. Hopefully you wont need it.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Ah UTIs are sucky! Hope it clears quick hun. Good news about your doc helping of you end up needing it, which hopefully you don't :dust: x

Hope everyone is doing well! x


----------



## mrsjennyg

Ugh Becca UTI's are no fun- hope you feel better soon. Great news about the doctor! When we left the RE's office I was filled with hope because there seemed to be a plan but my head was spinning with all the information!

AFM- still waiting to ov on this never ending cycle so we can get the ball rolling on the IUI cycle. Kind of down today- my BFF texted me yesterday to tell me her sister was pregnant. Of course I am happy for her but I feel like everyone I know is getting pregnant lately....sigh ok end of pity party :/

Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## sookebunny

Hi all I hope you dont mind I join. I have one tube I did 2 month of clomid at 50 mg. than I did 2 months at 100mg of clomid. Took last month off the drugs since I had cyst in my good tube. This month I am back on clomid 150 mg and doing IUI. I am scared since this is costing us alot of money.


----------



## puppymom32

Good luck sookebunny fx this is the last month of treatments. Big Hugs.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls sorry not been on much been playing nurse the lad isnt well its a shame x x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Good luck sooke, hopefully your IUI is successful :dust: x

Caz, I hope Dean gets feeling better, poor guy! How are you feeling these days? x


----------



## mrsjennyg

sookebunny said:


> Hi all I hope you dont mind I join. I have one tube I did 2 month of clomid at 50 mg. than I did 2 months at 100mg of clomid. Took last month off the drugs since I had cyst in my good tube. This month I am back on clomid 150 mg and doing IUI. I am scared since this is costing us alot of money.

Hi Sooke :flower:
We will be doing our first IUI too but not starting until August. When do you go for yours? I am super nervous about the one tube as well :)


----------



## caz & bob

Mommy2be20 said:


> Good luck sooke, hopefully your IUI is successful :dust: x
> 
> Caz, I hope Dean gets feeling better, poor guy! How are you feeling these days? x

i am fine hun thanks belly is growing now not long to my next scan now cant wait x x


----------



## sookebunny

mrsjennyg said:


> sookebunny said:
> 
> 
> Hi all I hope you dont mind I join. I have one tube I did 2 month of clomid at 50 mg. than I did 2 months at 100mg of clomid. Took last month off the drugs since I had cyst in my good tube. This month I am back on clomid 150 mg and doing IUI. I am scared since this is costing us alot of money.
> 
> Hi Sooke :flower:
> We will be doing our first IUI too but not starting until August. When do you go for yours? I am super nervous about the one tube as well :)Click to expand...

Mine should be this sunday or monday. I go for my scan on friday to see how I am doing. I am so nervous. I feel so bad for my husband, least he knows it must be me. On the good note no side effects on clomid 150mg yet.


----------



## mrsjennyg

sookebunny said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sookebunny said:
> 
> 
> Hi all I hope you dont mind I join. I have one tube I did 2 month of clomid at 50 mg. than I did 2 months at 100mg of clomid. Took last month off the drugs since I had cyst in my good tube. This month I am back on clomid 150 mg and doing IUI. I am scared since this is costing us alot of money.
> 
> Hi Sooke :flower:
> We will be doing our first IUI too but not starting until August. When do you go for yours? I am super nervous about the one tube as well :)Click to expand...
> 
> Mine should be this sunday or monday. I go for my scan on friday to see how I am doing. I am so nervous. I feel so bad for my husband, least he knows it must be me. On the good note no side effects on clomid 150mg yet.[/
> 
> Do you have an ovary on your bad side? My doc said that if I am ov from my bad side (which we will see at the internal u/s on cd 11) then we have to cancel the IUI. Gah! Glad to hear no s/e from the 150mg clomid!Click to expand...


----------



## sookebunny

mrsjennyg said:


> sookebunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sookebunny said:
> 
> 
> Hi all I hope you dont mind I join. I have one tube I did 2 month of clomid at 50 mg. than I did 2 months at 100mg of clomid. Took last month off the drugs since I had cyst in my good tube. This month I am back on clomid 150 mg and doing IUI. I am scared since this is costing us alot of money.
> 
> Hi Sooke :flower:
> We will be doing our first IUI too but not starting until August. When do you go for yours? I am super nervous about the one tube as well :)Click to expand...
> 
> Mine should be this sunday or monday. I go for my scan on friday to see how I am doing. I am so nervous. I feel so bad for my husband, least he knows it must be me. On the good note no side effects on clomid 150mg yet.[/
> 
> Do you have an ovary on your bad side? My doc said that if I am ov from my bad side (which we will see at the internal u/s on cd 11) then we have to cancel the IUI. Gah! Glad to hear no s/e from the 150mg clomid!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know I have never been told if I did I lost my tube when i was 16. I had tubel pregnancy. on my scan last friday day 2 of my cycle. I had 3 follicies in there at 10mm on my right tube. (the right one is dead)
> So i just hope my body get some on the left. If I get more than 2 were go for this cycle.Click to expand...


----------



## mrsjennyg

sookebunny said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sookebunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sookebunny said:
> 
> 
> Hi all I hope you dont mind I join. I have one tube I did 2 month of clomid at 50 mg. than I did 2 months at 100mg of clomid. Took last month off the drugs since I had cyst in my good tube. This month I am back on clomid 150 mg and doing IUI. I am scared since this is costing us alot of money.
> 
> Hi Sooke :flower:
> We will be doing our first IUI too but not starting until August. When do you go for yours? I am super nervous about the one tube as well :)Click to expand...
> 
> Mine should be this sunday or monday. I go for my scan on friday to see how I am doing. I am so nervous. I feel so bad for my husband, least he knows it must be me. On the good note no side effects on clomid 150mg yet.[/
> 
> Do you have an ovary on your bad side? My doc said that if I am ov from my bad side (which we will see at the internal u/s on cd 11) then we have to cancel the IUI. Gah! Glad to hear no s/e from the 150mg clomid!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know I have never been told if I did I lost my tube when i was 16. I had tubel pregnancy. on my scan last friday day 2 of my cycle. I had 3 follicies in there at 10mm on my right tube. (the right one is dead)
> So i just hope my body get some on the left. If I get more than 2 were go for this cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed for you! Keep us posted :)Click to expand...


----------



## puppymom32

Wohoo caz 18 weeks already where has the time gone. 

Good luck for the upcoming iui mrsjenny and sooke

mommy2be cant believe your little one is already 4 months. You have to post some pics so we can get a good look at her now.


----------



## 4magpies

Had my positive OPK and my temp rise so just in the 2WW wait now.

Fingers crossed for me please girls.

I have an awful feeling I ovulated from my right (tubeless) side though.

xx


----------



## mrsjennyg

Fingers crosses Becca!


----------



## caz & bob

puppymom32 said:


> Wohoo caz 18 weeks already where has the time gone.
> 
> Good luck for the upcoming iui mrsjenny and sooke
> 
> mommy2be cant believe your little one is already 4 months. You have to post some pics so we can get a good look at her now.

i no hun its flying bye x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls my son is better now woopp hes never been so ill like that before it was a shame still not eating right thow yet but he will get there hope your all well x x x


----------



## puppymom32

Good Luck Becca and everyone else in the tww.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Amy, I'll hop on the computer tomorrow and upload some updated pictures :) I have to change my BFing milestone anyways! Lyla's changed soo much in the last few weeks, it's amazing. How's Xavier these days?? I can't believe he's coming up for TWO, oh how time flies x

Caz, almost half way!!! My goodness :) glad to hear boy's doing better too x

Becca, lots of good luck coming your way hun!! :dust: I swore I was Oing from my tubeless side when I fell pregnant, thought I was out the whole TWW so don't get too down :dust: x


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks ladies. Much appreciated. 

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls do you think i am growing dont look at me strech marks ha x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120704-00185.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 4









IMG-20120725-00204.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mommy2be20

Caz you look great hun :dance: growing nicely!! x

Updated pictures of my princess! She had her 4 month shots today, she did fantastic, not even grumpy throughout the day like her first set! She's 16lbs 12oz and 25" long now
 



Attached Files:







LylaMom.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 1









LylaFeet.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 1









LylaaBath.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## caz & bob

lovely pictures hun she is so cute x x


----------



## sookebunny

Today is my scan to see how many follicles our on my left side. Please cross your fingers for me.


----------



## sookebunny

well no go for IUI. I have a 18MM follicle on my right tube. Right tube is my bad tube. So he said just intercourse and next month we will try again. He said my left tube can suck the egg over.


----------



## mrsjennyg

Mommy2be20 said:


> Caz you look great hun :dance: growing nicely!! x
> 
> Updated pictures of my princess! She had her 4 month shots today, she did fantastic, not even grumpy throughout the day like her first set! She's 16lbs 12oz and 25" long now

Aww she is beautiful!! 

Caz you look great!


----------



## mrsjennyg

sookebunny said:


> well no go for IUI. I have a 18MM follicle on my right tube. Right tube is my bad tube. So he said just intercourse and next month we will try again. He said my left tube can suck the egg over.

I'm sorry about the canceled IUI :( my OBGYN had said that the good side can "somehow" get the eggs from the bad side but when we went to the specialist I asked him that question and he said, absolutely not it's medically impossible. I'm going to google it to see what else anyone says but I tend to believe the specialist :(. Totally sucks to have wasted eggs. I'm in my iPhone so I can't look but what meds were you on this cycle?


----------



## sookebunny

mrsjennyg said:


> sookebunny said:
> 
> 
> well no go for IUI. I have a 18MM follicle on my right tube. Right tube is my bad tube. So he said just intercourse and next month we will try again. He said my left tube can suck the egg over.
> 
> I'm sorry about the canceled IUI :( my OBGYN had said that the good side can "somehow" get the eggs from the bad side but when we went to the specialist I asked him that question and he said, absolutely not it's medically impossible. I'm going to google it to see what else anyone says but I tend to believe the specialist :(. Totally sucks to have wasted eggs. I'm in my iPhone so I can't look but what meds were you on this cycle?Click to expand...


My dr is a specialist, I go to a fertility treatment center. I took 150 mg of clomid.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i have picked my pram going for this one i love it x x
 



Attached Files:







prod_thu_12240.jpg
File size: 5.1 KB
Views: 26


----------



## sookebunny

Well I decide I am going to move IVF. So need to save money for that.


----------



## mamadonna

I love the pram caz


----------



## Mommy2be20

sooke, sorry about the IUI hun :hugs: hopefully IVF will be successful x

Caz, love it :) very cute and girly! x


----------



## puppymom32

sooke so sorry it was the wrong side. Good Luck saving for IVF.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls ordering my pram at weekend when i have had me 20 week scan i can start to buy her clothes and stuff i am ordering my cotbed mosesbasket changeing unit bottles steralizer ect all in october cant wait x x x


----------



## Tasha16

Hi everyone sorry i haven't been on for ages i've been on holiday in marmaris, turkey and we had a brilliant time. I hope you are all well.

I also had my appointment with my consultant before my holiday and i have now been reffered to hull for assisted conception so hopefully they will help me xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well tasha glad you had a good holiday hun you will get some were now lv good luck x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls 20week woopp well i am gutted they havent got me pram no more they have stoped doing it gutted but i have picked this one what do you think x x x
 



Attached Files:







104..JPG.opt718x477o0,0s718x477.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mamadonna

Happy 20 wks!its a pain that they don't have ur original pram,but i also like the new one very much!


----------



## 4magpies

AF got me. Onto next cycle. 

xx


----------



## mamadonna

Got my apt,5th Sept to see the consultant to discuss the pregnancy and what they can do for any future pregnancies


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry becca

Donna wohoo FX you get your Bfp before the appt.


----------



## mamadonna

Unfortunately that won't happen,I've gone back on the pill till i get the all clear,petrified of history repeating itself


----------



## mamadonna

4magpies said:


> AF got me. Onto next cycle.
> 
> xx

So sorry becca x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Tash, looks like you had a blast by the pictures on Facebook! I think that vacation was well needed hun :) glad you've been sent for some assistance, hope it brings on a BFP! x

Caz, love the second choice for your pram, so so gorgeous :D congrats on halfway too, almost to your v day now, YAY x

Becca, so sorry AF got you hun :hugs: fx'd tightly for next cycle! x

Donna, hope they have answers for you and more importantly a solution so you can have a super sticky bean next time around, don't give up hope :flower: x

AFM, Lyla was doing so awesome and sleeping anywhere from 7 to 10.5 hours and now she's back to 3 hours max :( I'm absolutely exhausted! Even struggling with naps, I get her down and she wakes up 10 minutes later. We're hanging in there though x


----------



## mamadonna

Hang in there hun,maybe she's having a growth spert and will be back to her sleeping patterns soon enough!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Hope everyone's doing good and has a lovely weekend :flower: x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls do you think the bump is comeing a long x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120704-00185.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 1









IMG-20120725-00204.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 2









IMG-20120812-00207.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tasha16

Hope u get some answers Donna good luck xx Big hugs Becca xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well i have me scan tomoz at 9.40am cant wait wooooppppp x x x


----------



## Tasha16

Bumps coming on nicely Caz xx Yeah it was just what i needed thanks huni, i really hope Lyla gets back to sleeping xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls had me scan and she is all perfect dont need go back now woopp
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120814-00208.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mommy2be20

Caz, your bump is looking lovely! Great news on the scan too :) Talia's so cute.. you're making me broody haha I totally want another little girl! xx


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hi ladies - I haven't been on in a while. Caz totally jealous of your cute bump! Baby Talia is looking good! Jess Lyla is adorable- look at those cheeks!

AFM- I went and had my u/s yesterday. Very interesting- even though this is my 4th clomid cycle, this is the first time monitored (FS vs OBGYN before). He said that I seem to have over reacted to the clomid and I have 6 (SIX!) huge follies! 4 of them are on my non tube side so he said that we will continue with the IUI. He also said my lining was a little thin but he said I can still get pregnant so he's not too concerned but if I have to do another cycle he will change my meds (since that seems to be a side effect of the clomid). Now just waiting for that smiley face on the opk! I'll test in 2 hours. Wish me luck!


----------



## 4magpies

Good luck Jenny!!

xxxx


----------



## mamadonna

Good luck Jenny,love the scan pic caz


----------



## caz & bob

good luck jenny x x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Mrsjenny, lots of good luck coming your way!! Sounds like you're FS is really doing all he can right now, so let's hope you're well on the road to that sticky, in the right spot BFP :) have you got your smiley yet? I miss those tests, that smiley always made my day lol xx


----------



## mrsjennyg

Good morning ladies! Nope no smiley yet- its cd15 and on my previous clomid cycles I didn't ov until cd16 so I'm not too too concerned. Hopefully it will happen today!!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## caz & bob

my little talia nos how to scare mummy and daddy over done it today and i have had some brown blood been hozzy all is fine babys heart beats perfect shes was kicking and wiggling like mad cervix is all closed have to go back tomoz for a anti d injection with me being reuse negative x x x


----------



## 4magpies

Im still waiting to ovulate. 

Annoying! 

xxx


----------



## mrsjennyg

caz & bob said:


> my little talia nos how to scare mummy and daddy over done it today and i have had some brown blood been hozzy all is fine babys heart beats perfect shes was kicking and wiggling like mad cervix is all closed have to go back tomoz for a anti d injection with me being reuse negative x x x

Aww Caz that must've really scared you both! I'll say a prayer for you and Talia. :). 

I go for my IUI tomorrow... Nervous!


----------



## caz & bob

good luck with the iui hun x x x


----------



## mrsjennyg

Thanks Caz! Just got done. DH apparently has rock star sperm because they said his numbers were off the charts. I have two eggs on the good side, they think they are 17mm and 19mm. Possibility for twins... not sure how we feel about that but for now we wait until 9/4 and if no AF then go in for bloodwork. FX!!!


----------



## Mommy2be20

mrsjenny, that's SO exciting!! I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you!! :dust: xx


----------



## Welshbean

Hi there,

I last posted on here over a year ago. I haven't been on since I went off on maternity leave. I just wanted to let you all know that we had a healthy baby girl called Matilda who is now 1 year old! She was conceived 9 months after a ruptured ectopic pregnancy and surgical removal of my left tube. So keep the faith all you one-tubers!

I haven't read many pages back, but I was delighted to see that CazandBob is pregnant. Congrats that girl. I am so happy for you! I hope all goes smoothly for you. Wb xxx


----------



## Welshbean

Think I need to remove the ticker. 95 weeks pregnant would not be good!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Hey welshbean, you might not remember me, but so glad to hear your little girl is doing well :) a year old already? Where does the time go to?! xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

I'm feeling really defeated right now :cry: Lyla has been aggressively biting me for the last three days. It hurts so bad, I'm not sure how much longer I can handle breastfeeding for. My original goal was 6 months so I'm gonna fight to make it there, but even then I'm gonna be devastated to quit when there's absolutely nothing wrong with my supply. I've battled through so much, including 8 weeks of thrush, that I feel so guilty about quitting :( I have an emotional attachment to nursing (so does Lyla, she never took to a bottle and isn't much for a sippy cup either). I'm torn in two, I'm really hoping she quits this new habit and quick! Sorry for the rant xx


----------



## mamadonna

Maybe try taking her off every time she does it,hopefully she'll realise that if she bites she doesn't get!


----------



## puppymom32

Good Luck mrsjenny and donna FXX for you both. Glad all is well Caz.


----------



## caz & bob

got me pram girl not opening it till november x x


----------



## caz & bob

last night i reached over for me purse then had like a pain on my left side near my rib when i press its a bit tender down from me rib and round near me bladder could be round ligament pain i think not a clue has any one had it before i am 23 week x x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Probably is RLP hun! I remember turning too quick or the wrong way a few times and feeling a sharp pain. I'd still mention it to the MW to be sure xx


----------



## mrsjennyg

Caz- I agree with Mommy, def talk to your doc! Keep us posted!

AFM - 8 days post IUI and 9DPO... I have been very nauseas since literally the day after. Very weird because I didn't think any symptoms were supposed to appear that early! But I have never felt this sick to my stomach. Any insight ladies??


----------



## Mommy2be20

I started feeling symptoms earlier than I thought was possible with Lyla, I honestly think it can vary depending on how in tune you are with your body! Fx'd this is it hun :dust: xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls its has gone now think it was my bowel tbh will mention it next time thow dont see a midwife now till i am 28 week x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls its me v-day woopp and she is kicking me low feels so wierd x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120902-00209.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mamadonna

Happy v-day!bumps coming along nicely!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Happy Vday hun! You look lovely :) x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: hope your all well x x


----------



## mamadonna

Hi girls hope everyone is well!feels like ages since i commented in here but i do come in and check on u all :)

Anyway we had our appointment with the consultant yesturday and the baby we lost was a little boy,he had trisomy 13,which basically means he had an extra chromosome number 13 me and hubby had our blood taken yesturday so we need to wait roughly 6 wks for the results,kinda sick of all the waiting around but not much i can do


----------



## Mommy2be20

Hey girls! 
How are getting on Caz? x

Donna, so sorry to hear that :hugs: I hope something good comes from the results x

Mrsjenny, how are you doing?? Been thinking of you x


----------



## mrsjennyg

Caz bump is looking good!

Mamadonna- one of my good friends lost a little girl to Trisonomy 13 at 12 wks in December. Good news is that my friend is now 22 wks with a very healthy little one! I am so sorry for your loss but hopefully you will get some answers soon.

AFM- well I'm 19dpiui /20dpo and I believe AF will be showing today :cry: I went for my blood test on Tuesday (16dpiui) which was negative. That was hard to swallow because I had crazy phantom symptoms that I swear just mess with your head! I tell myself every cycle that I won't over analyze... yeah right! 
So I start new meds this cycle- Letrizole which is the generic name for Femera. It isn't supposed to have as many side effects as clomid. My lining was very thin from the clomid (but not so much that we had to cancel the IUI) but he wants to try me on something else... so we'll see. Sigh... Month 21 begins...:thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

donna sorry hun :hugs: not feeling to bad tbh feel sick ever now and again and keep leaking discharge and pee so i have been doing my pelvic floor exercises mrs j hope thw itch stayes away hun xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Jenny sorry about BFN. Hope the change in meds does the trick for you. 

We went the doctors yesterday, we were taken very seriously. J just has to get a SA done then we will get referred!

xxx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Mrsjenny, sorry that cycle didn't work out hun :hugs: I hope the femera works out! Your BFP must be getting close, hang in there x

Becca, great news on the doc taking you seriously and being referred! Hopefully your OH's SA comes back good x

Hope everyone else is well too :) x


----------



## Tasha16

Hi ladies how's is everybody I haven't been on here for ages now lol x

Well quick update on me I have my letter from the IVF clinic in hull and we have an appointment on the 4th October, which I am excited about and nervous I just hope they think we qualify to get it on the NHS. Xx


----------



## Tasha16

Hi ladies how's is everybody I haven't been on here for ages now lol x

Well quick update on me I have my letter from the IVF clinic in hull and we have an appointment on the 4th October, which I am excited about and nervous I just hope they think we qualify to get it on the NHS. Xx


----------



## Tasha16

Sorry for the double post I'm on my phone xx


----------



## mamadonna

Fingers crossed tasha!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Fingers crossed Tasha!

Started the Letrizole/Femera on Sunday... am taking them at night which is a good thing because it seems to be making me really tired. So far no crazy side effects like the clomid :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well tasha woopp good luck hun x x x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Good luck mrsjenny and Tash!! xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls down to double digits wooppp x x x


----------



## Mommy2be20

That's so exciting Caz! Third tris just around the corner now :) x


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hey ladies. Well had my u/s this morning and I have one good follicle... but it's on the non tube side so IUI is cancelled for this month. I wasn't even prepared for that news because when I was on the clomid last month I had 6 big follies (4 on the non tube side) so I wasn't expecting on the new meds to just have one. Ugh this sucks. So they said just BD because there is a small small chance that the egg could travel to the good side but that is very unlikely. So I will continue to temp but won't waste any opks this cycle. Gah this sucks. As of last week ALL of my friends are either pregnant or have had their baby. I feel so alone in all this.


----------



## caz & bob

awww mrsj your turn will come hun i waited 6 + year for this baby hun your turn will come just think + hun all the time i did all i took was honey and cinnamon up to ovulation and took pregnacare vitamins x x


----------



## mrsjennyg

Thank you so much Caz :flower:
I got a call from my nurse yesterday and she told me that my FS wants me to do injectable meds next cycle (gulp).


----------



## puppymom32

goog luck mrsjenny hope everyone else is good.


----------



## Starlight2012

hi ladies - do you mind if I join you? 

I've got a blocked right tube (so not sure if that counts as being a one tuber...?!). I am just on my first month of Clomid and waiting for my follicles to mature - follicles are still too small to measure, but today the technician told me that the follicles in my right ovary are maturing nicely, so that was a bit disappointing since my left side is the good side! Trying to stay optimistic and distract myself with other thoughts but I find myself at work thinking about nothing else other than TTC and surfing these forums - I think that I am going crazy!! LOL


----------



## Mommy2be20

Sorry to hear that mrsjenny, like Caz said, think positive hun, your time will absolutely come and it's worth the wait :hugs: x

Welcome starlight, hopefully the follies on your good side catch up! TTC can make the most sane people feel crazy at times lol. There's tons of success stories in here though :flower: x

Afm, Lyla's growing like a weed, last week she weighed 18lbs 5oz and 26.5" long, in the 85th percentile for both height and weight! She sits all by herself, babbles like no tomorrow and I'm introducing a sippy of BM with her meals now :) her sleep still isn't the best, but I think she's working on a tooth right now. Next time I pop on the computer I'll upload an updated picture of her. Hope everyone else is well! x


----------



## Starlight2012

mommy2be20 - thanks very much! Yes reading the success stories on here definteily make me more hopful and not feeling so alone :) Btw your baby girl is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## puppymom32

Welcome Starlight FX the good tube picks up the eggs from the bad side. 

Def post a pic Mommy sounds like she is growing well!!!


----------



## Starlight2012

Puppymom - this may be a silly question...but do you know if it is possible for follicles from the blocked side to drop down the good tube?


----------



## mrsjennyg

Starlight2012 said:


> hi ladies - do you mind if I join you?
> 
> I've got a blocked right tube (so not sure if that counts as being a one tuber...?!). I am just on my first month of Clomid and waiting for my follicles to mature - follicles are still too small to measure, but today the technician told me that the follicles in my right ovary are maturing nicely, so that was a bit disappointing since my left side is the good side! Trying to stay optimistic and distract myself with other thoughts but I find myself at work thinking about nothing else other than TTC and surfing these forums - I think that I am going crazy!! LOL

Hi Starlight- welcome! My left tube is blocked and it seems like that's the side that always has the good follies! My IUI for this month was canceled because the good follie is on the left... Grr. My doc is starting me on injectable meds for my October cycle so we'll see how that goes!
GL!


----------



## Starlight2012

Mrsjennyg- how frustrating it must be that the good follicles keep on being on the left!! Grrrr! I hope that the injectibles do the trick for you :) I don't know much about injectibles - how do they work? Will let you know how my follicles are once I know more, waiting is so hard!


----------



## puppymom32

Starlight,
I have heard even from girls who were once on this board that they def gotten pregnant when they were ovulating on their bad side. My doctor told me there was always a chance little did I know both of my tubes were junk. Its weird because it like once you are aware that you have a bad side you will start to be able to tell which side you are ovulating on without the dr's help. Some kind of weird intuition thing I guess. 

Amy


----------



## Starlight2012

puppymom32 said:


> Starlight,
> I have heard even from girls who were once on this board that they def gotten pregnant when they were ovulating on their bad side. My doctor told me there was always a chance little did I know both of my tubes were junk. Its weird because it like once you are aware that you have a bad side you will start to be able to tell which side you are ovulating on without the dr's help. Some kind of weird intuition thing I guess.
> 
> Amy

Amy - that's really interesting and great to know. Helps keep me hopeful :D I am still trying to figure my body out....who knew it was so confusing!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well yes that can happen fx for all you girls soon be your turn afm bump is growing i will post a picture at weekend when i am 27 week last week in 2nd tri x xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Hey girls.. I'm attaching an updated pic of Lyla!
Also, a picture of a FRER...... long story short, I selfishly had unprotected sex with my best friend 3 weeks ago and I've been feeling awfully tired and bloated, being as I don't have a period since having Lyla, I wanted to put my mind at ease. I've done 3 tests since Thursday, they all look the same... so now I'm panicking cause the line is SO light and it's not gotten any darker. I'm ringing my doc first thing tomorrow, but I'm terrified :( I feel so selfish and immature for not protecting myself
 



Attached Files:







Lyla.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 3









Test.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hers my bump 24 week 27 week i think it has grown x x x
 



Attached Files:







24 week.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 1









27 week.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mamadonna

Mommy2be20 said:


> Hey girls.. I'm attaching an updated pic of Lyla!
> Also, a picture of a FRER...... long story short, I selfishly had unprotected sex with my best friend 3 weeks ago and I've been feeling awfully tired and bloated, being as I don't have a period since having Lyla, I wanted to put my mind at ease. I've done 3 tests since Thursday, they all look the same... so now I'm panicking cause the line is SO light and it's not gotten any darker. I'm ringing my doc first thing tomorrow, but I'm terrified :( I feel so selfish and immature for not protecting myself

Don't beat ursel up hun these things happen,i can defo see a line,how do you feel about being pg?


----------



## mamadonna

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hers my bump 24 week 27 week i think it has grown x x x

Wow definitely getting bigger!


----------



## mamadonna

Mommy2be20 said:


> Hey girls.. I'm attaching an updated pic of Lyla!
> Also, a picture of a FRER...... long story short, I selfishly had unprotected sex with my best friend 3 weeks ago and I've been feeling awfully tired and bloated, being as I don't have a period since having Lyla, I wanted to put my mind at ease. I've done 3 tests since Thursday, they all look the same... so now I'm panicking cause the line is SO light and it's not gotten any darker. I'm ringing my doc first thing tomorrow, but I'm terrified :( I feel so selfish and immature for not protecting myself

And little Lyla is coming along lovely,such a little peach!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Caz, you look fantastic hun, definitely grown! x

Donna, the thought terrifies me right now! I would love another baby, but I would've rathered wait til Lyla's at least two and I was actually in a relationship :( I think I need to figure out if its a viable pregnancy before I can actually decide what I'm gonna do x


----------



## mamadonna

Yeah best get yourself along to see a doctor hun x


----------



## Tasha16

Hi ladies I hope u r all well sorry but I haven't had a chance to read the 20-30 pages since I was last on. Just to let u all know my appointment went well they took loads of blood from both if us and they will decide what treatment will be best for us from the results, but if all is well would will be due to start whatever treatment we have round Jan 2013 and it will be funded so we are over the moon with the outcome xx


----------



## Tasha16

Have u been to the doctors yet Huni? Xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Fantastic news hun! That'll be a great way to start the new year, if not before then. Can't wait for the day you say you've boarded the baby train :) I did get to the doctor's finally, my bloods came back negative. My doctor couldn't explain the multiple faint positives, all he could come up with is hormones from BFing :wacko: xx

How's everyone else doing? It's gone so quiet in here :( xx


----------



## 4magpies

We are still running in place. 

Waiting for OHs SA kit to come through so he can do that. 

xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Hopefully the kit doesn't take much longer so you can get on to the next step! xx


----------



## mamadonna

My results are in,however i don't know what they are yet!just waiting on a phone call,my god i am so nervous!


----------



## Tasha16

Hey ladies its been very quiet in here, Donna have u had ur results now then? Xx


----------



## mamadonna

Hi,yes sorry thought had updated,we got the all clear so a free to try again!goodness knows when it'll happen tho lol


----------



## Tasha16

Just to keep u all up to date with me well I am finally pregnant and cannot believe it, two years of nothing and now we r three months of getting help i get pregnant lol. It is very early tho as I am only about 3wks 4-5 days so if u r friends with me on fb, twitter etc please don't saying anything as we r not telling anyone yet xx


----------



## Tasha16

Oh that's good news good luck Huni xx


----------



## Tasha16

Please pray that this pregnancy is a sticky bean xxxx


----------



## mamadonna

omg omg!i am totally over the moon for you,that's brilliant news.congratulations hun,whoop whoop!


----------



## mamadonna

Don't worry i will,and I'm sure everything will be absolutely fine :)


----------



## GlamStarr85

Tasha16 said:


> Just to keep u all up to date with me well I am finally pregnant and cannot believe it, two years of nothing and now we r three months of getting help i get pregnant lol. It is very early tho as I am only about 3wks 4-5 days so if u r friends with me on fb, twitter etc please don't saying anything as we r not telling anyone yet xx

Hi,

Wt kind of help did u get? I have one tube and I wanna start TTC!! But i wanna make sure i cover all my basics!!


----------



## Tasha16

It was naturally but was due to start ivf in January as it has been two years since I've got pregnant, but I have also had 4 mcs and 1 ectopic and also only have one tube. Good luck and I'm sure u will get there xx


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks Donna I really hope u join me soon xx


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats Tasha so exciting. FX for sticky bean.


----------



## puppymom32

Good luck mamadonna FX for you hun.


----------



## 4magpies

Congrats tasha that's amazing news! 

xxx


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## Bubsylooloos

Hi Ladies,

I had an ectopic in June-July 2012 which resulted in me having my right tube removed. 

I already have a 5 year old daughter and she would love a baby brother or sister. We have been trying on and off for the past 3.5 years and nothing. I have PCOS so decided to lose weight, after losing 2.5 stone I fell pretty much instantly, albeit ectopic.

I have now had 2 cycles and me and my husband are keen to start trying again, although very scared. The last 2 weeks I have felt very tired, nauseas, dizzy, had mild cramps in my abdomen, headaches I have had sharp pains in my breasts and my nipples are very erect (normally pretty flat). I am due on my period this sunday, so not done a test yet. I am convincing myself it is bad PMT but in my heart I hope its a baby!!

Today I have felt very strange, kind of light headed and have a slight and I mean VERY slight pain in my shoulder, not sure if everything I am feeling is in my head because of last time. I am noting down every slight twinge I get down, but I am so so so scared it's happening to me again :-(

Just needed to vent xxx


----------



## mrsjennyg

Welcome Bubs- good luck to you!

Great news Donna!

Omg Tasha that's fantastic!!! So happy for you! This happened to a couple that we are very close with. They talked to the doc about IVF, took a break to save money and bam pregnant on their own! Their little boy was just born on Oct 16th :)

AFM- I had my IUI with injectible medication on Oct 17. I go in for my blood test on Nov 2nd. Wishing, hoping, praying that this is our cycle!


----------



## mamadonna

Good luck Jenny


----------



## puppymom32

Welcome bubsy wish you the best of luck. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks Jenny and good luck xx

Bubsy u r bound to be worried its only natural I am sorry for your loss and good luck xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Tash!!!!!! OMFG YAY :happydance: :happydance: I can't believe it, finally :D :D I just teared a little, I'm so ridiculously happy for you girl!! Sending you as much sticky in the right place dust as I possibly can and fx'd for extra luck xxxxxx

Donna, good luck!! :dust: xx

Jenny, hope this will be it for you too, fx'd!! :dust: xx

Bubsy, welcome hun :wave: your feelings are all totally normal! And shoulder tip pain shouldn't be a symptom til there's internal bleeding, so try not to worry. I had tons of pinching and sharp pains with my now 7 month old too, not every pain is bad, so stay positive as best as you can :) good luck as well xx

Hope everyone else is good, love from Lyla and I!


----------



## Bubsylooloos

Thank you all!

I was very emotional last night :'( cried a lot for no real reason! Did a test and BFN, due on in 2 days so maybe too early but not feeling too positive if I am honest.

Am feeling very sorry for myself today... feeling like I don't have a lot going for me, PCOS, Endometriosis and only one tube. Can I cope with the heartache... I'm not too sure...


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks Jess I really appreciate it, I keep testing every morning just to make sure the line is getting darker lol which it is and cannot wait for tomorrow to come and go cos then I have missed my period lol xx

Bubsy it is totally normal to cry and nothing and feel like that am sure we have all been there (I know I have) but I'm sure u will get there it may just take some time, I have been waiting exactly 2yrs to get pregnant again and now it's finally happened I can't believe it xx


----------



## mrsjennyg

Bubs totally normal to feel that way- I think we have all had those days more often than not. That's why having a forum like this to chat on is so important. I also started to write a blog, I doubt anyone but me has read it but it seriously has helped me to get it out. Start writing in a journal...it's better to not keep all your feelings bottled up.
xoxo


----------



## 4magpies

I can't actually imagine ever getting pregnant again.

My OH has his SA 8th nov. we should have results a week or so later. 

xxx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Fx'd your OH's little men are healthy and well populated Becca! xx


----------



## Angelinheaven

I am 28 weeks pregnant. This week we had been told that our baby girl has got excessive fluid on her brain. The fluid was discovered 2 weeks ago and was very little but in 2 weeks it has gone up very very high. Now it is 15ml on both sides of the brain. Doctors have told us that when fluid is more than 12ml, there are more chances of disabilities and complications. Our next step is to do an MRI in Queen Charlotte&#8217;s hospital (it s where they sent us). Some doctors think that there is a part of the brain missing. Will get more info from the fetal MRI. We feel so devestated as we really dont know what decisions to take. We have the following options:
1.Have an injection to help baby&#8217;s kidneys mature and then have early birth. 2.Let nature take its course.3.Termination
Is it fair for the baby to come into this world and live in HELL?
If we let nature take its course, there is a risk of a lot more complications as fluid will continue increasing and cause damage on brain.
PLEASE HELP


----------



## mamadonna

Oh my word hun,i can't even begin to imagine what you are goin through,i am so so sorry.I'm sorry but i don't know what i would do(sorry not much help) i would definitely wait till after the mri scan,then take it from there.massive hugs:(


----------



## Tasha16

I am so sorry Huni, I agree with Donna I would wait to see what the MRI scan says xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Angel 
I am so sorry hun. Such a horrible scary situation. I will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## Sunshine15

Wow that's so sad. I agree with the ladies that you should wait till the MRI. Did they give you a reason why this would happen now? You're so far along. Hugs for you & DH. Hopefully everything will work out.


----------



## Sunshine15

Angel, I just did some research & many other women have been in the same situation & gave birth to healthy babies. Some said it had to do with a cold that they got during their pregnancy. Stay positive. Hugs


----------



## Angelinheaven

Thank you for all your support ladies. I really appreciate. I really never heard that a cold could cause brain damage on the baby. I tested for infections but all negative. Still have to do MRI and see from there. My only concern is that the fluid has increased rapidly and doctors think that it has caused a lot of damage on the brain. It's a real nightmare at the moment. Anymore stories to share would be greatly appreciated. I really want this baby xxxx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Angel, so sorry to hear you're going through this :hugs: doctors aren't always right and miracles do happen, I hope your story ends up being one with a happy ending! Thinking of you, stay strong xx


----------



## Tasha16

Hi ladies I hope u are all well, just to let u know I have a scan booked for a week on Friday I can't wait but at the same time so scared. I just wanna know that the baby is ok and in the right place but I know I will be a bag of nerves that morning xx


----------



## mrsjennyg

Fingers crossed for you Tasha!!

AFM- 15dpiui today, go in for my blood test tomorrow. I haven't POAS because I just get so upset when I see the BFN...I'm a wimp! Ill keep you posted, if you could say a little pray I get my BFP I would appreciate it =)


----------



## Mommy2be20

Soo excited for you Tash! I'm sure bubba is right where he/she should be, nice and cozy for the next 247 days :) xx


----------



## mamadonna

Keeping my fingers crossed for tasha and Jenny!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Omgggg one if my teammates just announced she was pregnant with #2 ans it just "sort of happened.". Very happy for her of course but I went into the bathroom and cried. Ugh what a loser I am! There are so many pregnant women in my office. It's so hard!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Jenny, fingers tightly crossed your bloods come back positive! You're not a loser for having a cry either, much better than bottling it up :hugs: keep us posted hun xx


----------



## Bubsylooloos

Hi ladies, I posted last week saying I was feeling down and thought my symptoms were in my head! Well here's where I am at the mo... AF was due Sunday but more often than not I come on early around 34-37 days. Here I sit 5 days late (very unusual for me) metallic taste in my mouth, massive boobs, sore nips, nausea, dizziness, fatigue and a BFN!! Confused as hell!! I'm 19DPO going to test again Sunday... Prayers for me too please ;-) x

Good luck tash and Jenny xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Bubsy, that sounds promising, I had all those symptoms with my LO! Fx'd for your BFP :dust: x


----------



## Bubsylooloos

Thank you! Trying to not get my hope up after the last pregnancy that ended up ectopic! I'm so scared just wanna know what's going on. Thanks for your support ill keep you posted x


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hey ladies- blood test is negative. Trying to hold it together at work...my friend/coworker announced she was pregnant with her second yesterday ("it just happened") and everyone is talking about to and coming over to chat- she sits a desk away. I have a big dumb smile on my face but am not doing well on the inside. There are so many pregnant women here, it's jut not fair.

So once I get AF onto IUI #3 I will start 150iu Follistem and they are also adding in Ganerellix (spelling?). So we'll see...


----------



## Bubsylooloos

Oh Jenny 
I'm so sorry to hear that :-( I feel for you! I was going to do the test Sunday but couldn't wait so did it when I got home and a BFN again! Feeling so sad and drained. To top it all I have spotting which is worrying the hell out of me!! I'm so scared :'(


----------



## Bubsylooloos

Bleeding heavier now am soo upset!! I was 5 days late which NEVER happens and had the metallic taste like sucking a coin, the main symptom I had with my last which is when I was pretty sure. I feel like my heart has been ripped out :-( AGAIN! Should be used to this pain by now. Sorry just needed to vent :-(


----------



## Mommy2be20

So sorry ladies, big squishy hugs to both of you :hugs: don't give up hope! xxxx


----------



## mamadonna

So sorry girls i know how you feel :( x


----------



## Bubsylooloos

Thanks mamadonna! Finding this so hard! Keep crying, I have no idea what's going on, I woke up this morning with morning sickness, very excited for the future... I now lay here crying! I'm bleeding very heavy, no pain at all ! Hate feeling like this!


----------



## mamadonna

I'm finding very hard at the moment to,af due tomorrow,I've already tested and its negative so she will definitely be here,not sure i can keep doing this month after month!


----------



## Tasha16

I'm so sorry Ladies sending u big hugs xx

Donna I know how u feel I've been there so many times, try and stay strong u will get there xx


----------



## 4magpies

Donna I feel the same. 

xx


----------



## mamadonna

Its awful isn't it!and once again Af arrived so on to yet another month!


----------



## Bubsylooloos

I feel your pain hun! I've had so much bad news this year was really hoping someone up there would look down on me and send me some good luck! I do try and stay positive but sometimes it just gets to me! I have one more AF left this year... I hope and pray this is the one! But in the meantime it's making me appreciate my miracle little princess so much more xx

Fingers crossed for you ladies xx


----------



## puppymom32

Big hugs ladies. Thinking of all of you.


----------



## Tasha16

Big hugs ladies xxxx

Well tomorrow is my scan and I am so excited but absolutely petrified aswell xx


----------



## KimmyB

Big hugs to all the ladies that need them :hugs:

Tasha!OMG! Huuuuge congrats lady! Good luck for today x


----------



## Tasha16

Well I am absolutely over the moon the baby is in the right place and we saw its heartbeat, I just can't stop smiling xx


----------



## puppymom32

Awesome news Tasha!!!!


----------



## mamadonna

Aw tasha that's brilliant news!


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## 4magpies

Great news tasha very excited for you. 

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Awww fantastic Tasha!! So pleased for you! Is you next scan at 12 weeks?X


----------



## miss_kseniya

Hi girls

Can I join please? Have read the thread from the beginning (has taken forever, lol).

Basically, lost my left tube to an ectopic almost 2 years ago, after it ruptured. Split up with FOB not long afterwards. Doc at the hospital said my other tube looked quite healthy so hoping i wil be able to conceive naturally without risking another ectopic.

Am happy and settled with a new OH and we have now been TTC for 8 cycles and currently onto number 9. 4 of those cycles were NTNP and the last 4 have been TTC, although not temping or charting.

Think I am 9dpo today but not really showing any signs or symptoms yet. Not testing unless AF is quite late as can't stand the disappointment.


----------



## Tasha16

Welcome to the group miss kseniya good luck xx

Kimmy my next scan is on Wednesday as they are going to scan me every week which I am so pleased about xx


----------



## BabyHopeG

Hi, hope you don't mind me joining? I'm a one tuber too!! I lost my right tube in Jan 2009 after an ectopic. But then had my DD in June 2010 - miracles do happen!! It really makes you appreciate everything you have so much more:flower:

Aug 2012 we had an early miscarriage & then sept 2012 we had another ectopic in my one remaining tube!! I was treated with methotrexate which thankfully worked! It was awful & such a worry, I'm so pleased its all over with & I can now look to the future to TTC again!

My question is did anyone have an ectopic in there one remaining tube then went onto have a successful pregnancy? Hope so!

Congratulations Tasha!! Wonderful news!


----------



## Bubsylooloos

Tasha, u must be so so so happy! I can imagine how much of a relief it must be for you, just hope one day I can feel the same way!! I am so pleased for you!! Congratulations xxx

Welcome miss kseniya, I'm a newbie too but these ladies are brilliant and good to know you're not alone xxx


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks u baby hope and Bubsy, I am so relieved and I sure u will be joining me soon xx


----------



## 4magpies

Sounds very similar to me miss K. I had ectopic with ex now into cycle 8!

x


----------



## miss_kseniya

Bubsylooloos said:


> Tasha, u must be so so so happy! I can imagine how much of a relief it must be for you, just hope one day I can feel the same way!! I am so pleased for you!! Congratulations xxx
> 
> Welcome miss kseniya, I'm a newbie too but these ladies are brilliant and good to know you're not alone xxx

Thanks hon. It's nice to be amongst people who know what I've been through. Some of my friends kept telling me it wasn't a baby and you can't lose what you haven't had. I was like  wtf!



4magpies said:


> Sounds very similar to me miss K. I had ectopic with ex now into cycle 8!
> 
> x

Ooh, how spooky. Sorry for your loss chick. Fingers crossed we might end up being bump buddies at some point :)


----------



## KimmyB

Welcome to the new ladies :flower: so sorry for your losses, we all wish you speedy bfps.

Tasha, that is fantastic news that you'll be scanned every week! I bet you're on cloud 9 x


----------



## Tasha16

Yeah I am back tomorrow to see the little one lol xx


----------



## Bubsylooloos

Well it appears I am suffering from anxiety. I have been feeling quite ill for a while, nausea, dizziness, headaches, lower abdo pain, tiredness and so on... I have also been really emotional.

I went to the doctors and I was quite tearful, explaining everything that was wrong, he did all the tests, felt my tummy, blood pressure... turns out I'm suffering from anxiety. Petrified of another ectopic... then it dawned on me that he was absolutely correct.

I am petrified that it may happen again and if it does and they have to take my other tube away my hole dreams of having another baby are gone... I'm so scared ladies I don't know what to do to stop myself feeling like this. I am normally so strong and I honestly thought I had moved on... maybe because it was the first month of trying since the ectopic.

If any of you have any tips to help me then that would be brilliant xx


----------



## BabyHopeG

Hi Bubsy.. I totally understand how your feeling, I'm too a generally strong & positive person but I still have my days & moments when I feel sad & emotional! Really hope you feel better soon :hugs:

I had my tube removed in Jan 09 but then went on to have a beautiful daughter in June 10. So I do have a success story and hope you find some hope in that.

I have thought and discussed this with my DH and if my ONE remaining tube was taken I would go to the end of earth to have another baby, IVF I think would be the only option if I had no tubes.. I would never give up!! I'd find the strength from somewhere!!

I start TTC next month and already feel anxious but I keep reminding myself that what will be will be you can't do anything to prevent an ectopic, so you just have to take each day as it comes! I know it doesn't stop the worry and I'd be straight up the EPU having blood & scans done after a bfp as thats all we can do.

Here anytime if you want to talk :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Bubsylooloos

You are so brave to have gone through that twice! It is the most awful thing ever and to feel so helpless! I cried so much after my op, we'd tried for so long then to have it taken away from us. I pray so hard that we can have another baby and I know I am so so lucky to have my little princess but I think one more will complete our little family!

My husband said he is happy with the 3 of us, and if another comes along it'll be brilliant, but if it doesn't happen then we can still be happy! Although this is very true, it doesn't take the feelings away, and I love my daughter and husband to bits but want the give them a baby. My husband says he loves me loads... I just wish I could love myself... 

xxx


----------



## BabyHopeG

Thank you, i don't know where I found the strength but my DD keeps me smiling & battling through! Just want to TTC again so this journey is over as waiting is so hard!

I totally agree so lucky to have my DD too but would love more children! 

You can't change what's happened or what the future may bring, but please remember it's all out of our control! Which for me is the hardest thing to deal with as I like an answer for everything & unfortunately I've had to learn there just isn't any for me, just bad luck!!! :(

TTC can take over our lives! And we forget about other things happening around us, how about concentrating on Xmas? Any birthdays you have coming up? Arranging a night with the girls?

Hopefully we'll both be reporting our BFP's very soon :hugs:


----------



## KimmyB

Big hugs to all the ladies who need them :hugs:

How did the scan go Tasha?


----------



## Tasha16

Hi Kimmy the scan went great the little one had grown from 4mm to 8.2mm in just 5 days xx


----------



## 4magpies

OHs SA fine. Doctor wants to do surgery to try and fix tube, then IVF. I just want to do IVF. 

Going to look at doing egg share IVF next year I think. 

xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Awesome new 4magpies and Tasha

Bubsy- What you are feeling is perfectly normal. I agree with babyhope it is out of your controll. No matter what the outcome you will get through it. There are so many examples on here of wonderful ladies that have gone on to do just fine and get pg with one tube. I was not one of the lucky ones and my dr said it is very rare for both tubes to be bad. When I lost my final tube after 3 ectopics I just told myself no matter what I will be a mommy someday someway. While we were gettiing started down the IVF route God decided that I was going to be a mother another way through adoption and my little blessing is almost two years old. He has been a part of our life every since he was 4 weeks old. Just have faith that no matter what it will all work out in the end.


----------



## mamadonna

Wow I've learnt something rather interesting today!

I always worry which side i will ovulate from,well apparently when you have ovulate most of us will get a spot on either side of our chin,apparently this tells you which side you have ovulated from!

Love the scan pic tasha!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls omg tasha congrats hun wooppp x x x


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks Caz 

I hope ur all well I have had another scan today and will upload a new pic xx


----------



## 4magpies

We have decided we are prob gonna give up on the NHS and skip to egg share IVF. 

At an open evening on 6th December. 

Hope every one is well. 

xxx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Good luck with the egg share IVF Becca! :dust: x

So glad everything is going good Tash :) x

Hope everyone else is doing well too! Getting into the hectic time of year again x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well tash lv the scan pic on your avat x x


----------



## katstar

Hi girlies :) 
I've not been here for a while so I thought I'd come and say hello. Were all doing great. Zak was 2 the other day and Brooke is 8 months today. They are both doing great and I'm loving every minute before my return to work in April. 
Just reading some newbies posts and it brought it all back to how I felt only 3 years ago just after my 2nd ectopic and now I now I two beautiful babies since then and I feel blessed. 3 amazing kids. 
Hang in there guys. Stay strong. Cry when you need to, shout when you need too but stay strong. It will happen. There's many one tuber babies so that's all the positive information just right there. 

Tasha - omg!!! I am so happy for you. Amazing!!! :happydance: 

Xx


----------



## puppymom32

Not long to go now Caz!!!!

Kat glad all is going well. 

Hugs to everyone else.


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks Kat glad ur all well xx

I can't believe u only have three weeks left Caz it's gone so fast xx

Good luck with the egg share ivf Becca xx

I hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hey ladies- I haven't been posting but have been keeping up with you all. Tash that's wonderful news! Congrats! Caz I can't believe you only have 3 wks! So crazy!

AFM- 3 rounds of IUI didn't work. We will be doing IVF in January. Kind of scared and nervous but also excited. I have no idea what to expect and don't want to google anything because I don't want to freak out! We have an informational seminar on Thursday and then an appointment with our doc later in the month to go over our plan. So we will see...


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck Becca and mrsjenny.
3 weeks to go Caz, amazing!
Love the new pic tasha!
Hugs all round!


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks mrsjenny and Kimmy xx

Mrsjenny good luck with the ivf, we were due to start in January aswel but then fell pregnant. I really hope the same happens to you xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Tash, I love your new avatar :D such a cute little bean!! Almost at 12w now, YAY xx

Mrsjenny, fx'd for your IVF, hopefully you get to start the new year off with a bang ;) xx

Also, I've just popped over to Caz's fb as she posted about a bloody show and then went quiet, from what I've read she's in labor :dance: xx


----------



## mamadonna

Feeling a bit down,i think i ovulated from my non tube side this month :(


----------



## Mommy2be20

:hugs: Donna xx


----------



## Tasha16

Hope ur ok Donna xx

Yeah I have my dating scan tomorrow Jess and I can't wait xx


----------



## mamadonna

Yeah I'm fine thanks,wasn't wanting to try this month anyway but there's always that tiny bit of hope


----------



## KimmyB

Hugs Donna :hugs:
Exciting about the dating scan Tasha, bet you can't wait!


----------



## Mommy2be20

I hope everyone had a great Christmas!


----------



## Tasha16

Hi everybody Happy New Year I hope u all had a lovely Christmas xx

My dating scan gave me a due date of 30th July so nearly a week earlier lol xx

I hope ur all well xx


----------



## KimmyB

Hi girls, just wanted to pop in and let you all know we are expecting our 2nd baby. We are over the moon! Baby due 9th July. I hope this gives some one tubers extra hope x


----------



## puppymom32

That is so awesome Kimmy so happy for you.

Hugs to everyone else. Hope all is well.


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Tash, that's awesome hun! I can't wait to see belly pics x

Kimmy, congratulations!! That's so exciting x

Hope everyone else is good!


----------



## Tasha16

Haha will do some soon, it's coming on nicely, just can't wait to feel little one move then find out what it is xx

Thanks great news Congratulations Kimmy xx


----------



## 4magpies

Well I'm still not pregnant. Lol. 

But we are getting married, in December. All booked. 

x


----------



## puppymom32

congrats 4magpies


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hey ladies- I have been kind of quiet lately but have still been keeping up with you all. I had surgery on 1/3 to help correct the shape of my uterus and we got the IVF meds in the mail on Saturday. Now we just wait for my period (prob in Feb) and away we go... more excited than nervous.

Hope all is well with everyone and take care :)


----------



## Momomummiexx

Hi everyone I had my left tube removed in September 2012 due to ruptured ectopic I was nearly 8 weeks. This was my second pregnancy I had MoMo twin girls in 2009 who were delivered at 27 weeks due to maternal HELLP thankfully after a rough start they are doing well!! Hubby and I are ttc but trying not to put pressure on ourselves although I'm finding it easier said than done! xxx


----------



## stafey

Just to say, this is one awesome thread I've found!
I myself had an EP last Jan 5th..Devastating moment for me and my partner. From ecstatic feeling of being pregnant to all of a sudden I will undergo surgery...stat! I was on my 8wks when i had a vaginal bleeding..no pain..just bright red blood! went to u/s and ruled out as Ectopic on my left tube..Laparoscopy and Laparatomy are surgeries I'd undergone. 

Now, after two weeks, I'm feeling better, incision is healing fast, but still in pain both sides. They also have to shrink cyst on my right ovary. With the support of my friends and family..most to my partner..it became easy to dealt the emotional pain. I still cried quietly every time I remember. Now the question lies...

Is 3months the right time to ttc again?
(I still have my u/s this coming Jan 28th, to really double check everything inside.)

I haven't talk to my OBGYN yet. 
I so wanna get pregnant again, I endured this pain and theres no way I can handle more pain in the future if this would result having a baby of my own.

Congrats to those who had one tube and still get pregnant so easily!
Thanks for this site!


----------



## mamadonna

Hi girls welcome to the thread,so sorry you've had to go through this,unfortunately this thread isn't as busy as it used to be as most of the girls are busy with their babies,which is a good sign it can happen again


The only way you would need to wait the three months is if you had the methotrexate shot.otherwise its ok to whenever you feel ready


----------



## KimmyB

Welcome girls, so sorry for your losses. This is a great thread with lots of supportive girls, we know what you're goun through so please ask for any advice you feel you need!


----------



## puppymom32

Welcome to the new ladies so sorry for your loss. This is a wonderful place full of love and support with so many success stories. Someway somehow you will get there.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Welcome ladies, sorry for your losses :hugs: we're keeping busy around here lately. I think my body is gearing back up again as Lyla isn't nursing much anymore. My tubeless side is throbbing and pinching pretty bad, probably a cyst. Hope everyone's doing good and lots of :dust: for the ttcers! xx


----------



## Tasha16

Hi everyone I hope ur all well, welcome to the newbies I am so sorry for ur losses xx

Massive congratulations Becca xx


----------



## Tasha16

Just to keep u all informed were having a boy and he's perfect xx


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations tash


----------



## puppymom32

Awesome news Tash cant believe that you are already 20 weeks. time is flying by.


----------



## KimmyB

Brilliant news Tash! I've my 20 week scan on Wednesday!


----------



## Tasha16

Thanks ladies I really can't believe how quick time is flying by, Kinmy r u finding out if so let us know xx


----------



## KimmyB

Yes if baby is in a good position we'll be finding out so will let you know :)


----------



## KimmyB

Hi ladies, just to let you know we're having another healthy boy! We're over the moon!


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations!x


----------



## Tasha16

Aww congratulations Kimmy that's great news xx


----------



## Bubsylooloos

Hi ladies!
I haven't posted in a while! So pleased to see you're all doing well!
I have a question for you. I have 35 day cycles, pretty spot on every month! I am on day 19 and started bleeding last night. This is my ovulation week, has anyone else had bleeding during ovulation before? I'm a bit scared :-(

Thanks in advance ladies xx


----------



## mamadonna

Hi hun,a few months ago for a few months in a row i did,it wasn't heavy more like bloody streaked ewcm,if its heavy it wouldn't hurt to mention it to ur doc,its probably just ovulation bleeding tho


----------



## miss_kseniya

OMG, just got a BFP after 13 cycles of TTC. Only have one tube so ecstatic and terrified at the same time.

Babydust to everyone else and just want to let you know that it is possible to get a BFP with only one tube xx


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations!


----------



## caz & bob

congratulations hun tasha hows it going hun sorry i havent been on girls been so busy anyone who is on facebook and wants to add me can my name i carrie ann walsh my pic is the ame as on her good luck girls you will all get what you want x x


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies, I would love to join you all. I had a tubal reversal March 2012. I have been TTC for 11 months and found out 4 weeks ago that I only have one good tube. :(

I had an HSG done and they said that my right tube was open, but my left was not. I expected my left to be blocked. My tubal ligation on that side was done at the end where the "fingers" of the tube are. My RE said that the procedure needed to repair that is only about 60% successful and very expensive. So we will work with just my right tube. The bad thing is I O more on my left side. 

I started this cycle taking 100mg CLomid CDs4-8, Menopur 75 CDs 7 & 9, and trigger. We will try this for 2 months with just BDing and see how it goes. If no BFP, we will do IUI in 2 months.

Caz, I know you from the H&C thread. COngratulations on your little girl!! She si too adorable!!


----------



## Tasha16

Hey everybody I hope u are all well, thanks Caz x 

Welcome galvan baby and congrats miss ksensiya x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Hope everyone is well! Just popped on to share a picture of my birthday girl for anyone who doesn't have me on facebook xx
 



Attached Files:







BdayGirl.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies! She is too cute Mommy2!!

I had my u/s yesterday. All of my follies are on my good side!! I had a 17.25, 15.75, 13.5, and 2 11mm! I trigger on Sunday night and start progesterone Tuesday. Betas on April 4.


----------



## jazzybabies

Hello ladies 

im new on here been ttc since 2009 after having an ectopic and nothing to date i have decided if by April we dont conceive i am going the IVF route


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi JAzzy!! Good luck this cycle!

AFM, I triggered Sunday and have had 2 high temps since so I am 2DPO! I started progesterone today as per RE's orders. I take 100mg every 12 hours. We BDed twice on Monday, but last night we were so exhausted, we fell asleep. I hope Monday's BDing was enough. I had O pains for a couple of hours Monday morning so I think I Oed then. I will test Monday to see if the trigger is gone and then test again Saturday. If a BFN, I will wait to test the day before betas on April 4.

NonTTC: We got new kitchen cabinets!! :happydance: They delivered them yesterday, but OH and FIL are installing them. Hence, why we were so tired yesterday. LOL


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls I'm currently having another suspected ectopic. 

This sucks.


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: Magpie. I am so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

So sorry magpie :(


----------



## breakingdawn

I rarely come to this website but every now and then I pop in. Just wanted to say I'm so sorry magpies and I will be thinking of you.


----------



## Tasha16

I'm so sorry Magpie sending u big hugs xx

Welcome and good luck to the newbies xx

I hope everybody else is ok xx


----------



## puppymom32

Welcome all the new ladies good luck to you all. 
She is so cute momma cant believe that she is already 1.
Magpie so sorry hunny having been through it before and knowing how scary it is with only one tube please message me if you need anything. I pray that it is not an ectopic but if it is that they can still salvage your tubes. Dont give up even with no tubes I got my little miracle. Thinking of you.


----------



## Mommy2be20

So sorry Becca, thinking of you and hoping for the best :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

It's definitely an ectopic they think its near my ovary so have given me injection to avoid surgery and the possible removal of my ovary. Been in hospital a week now. Go home today. Back tomorrow for more bloods.


----------



## Tasha16

So sorry Huni xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Really sorry magpie x


----------



## GalvanBaby

So sorry magpie. :hugs:


----------



## BabyHopeG

So sorry magpie :hugs:


----------



## amy1991

Hi all,i hope nobody mind me posting on here. My name is Amy and im 22. 
I'll give you a bit of a brief history about me and what had brought me to this thread. In February of last year i had my appendix removed and after discharge got rushed back in with a massive infection. Once this was all cleared up i had a lovely 6 months where i recovered well and got back into uni. Then in September i started with terrible right sided pain and my doctor sent me back into hospital where it was discovered i had a large cyst on my right ovary and the 8cm cyst was removed. After surgery i was told my ovary on that side is "stringy" and my ovary was discovered to be in the "pouch of Douglas", this was all due to dense adhesions caused from my infection from my appendix.
Had quite a slow recovery from this surgery but got there, then in February got re-admitted for left sided pain where a heamorhagic cyst was discovered. My suggestion didn't want to touch this setting as my right side was already really bad.

So iv known since last September that my right side was in a bad state but left side was fine apart from the cyst. Up until i started with bad left sided pain again, went back to hospital where it was discovered i have developed a hydrosalpinx. Im currently on antibiotics for this and an facing having the tube removed once they are happy there is no infection (they're certain the infection is from all of the open surgery I've had)

Anybody any advice or positive stories?
Me and my boyfriend have been together for 4 years now and have always had plans for a family.

Thanks for reading xxx


----------



## tnguyen916

Hi ladies, I hope I can join you all as I am also a 1 tuber.

My dh and I have been ttc since for a little over a year with no success. After all the tests it was discovered that I had a blockage in my left tube. In february I had my surgery to remove the tube and after my period started took my first round of clomid 50 mg cd 3-7.

This past Sunday March 31, 2013, I started spotting, I believe I was 13 dpo, which I never do b/c AF usually comes full force....so of course I think AF is here and so I will have to call in for a refill on my meds. I did however take a pregnancy test (on April 1st ) just to make sure I wasn't on my period and LOW and behold a faint 2nd line. I didn't know what to think bc I've never seen a 2nd line and besides AF was in full force - bright red flow.

On Tuesday, I take another test and again another faint line....this time darker then the day before..but of course I'm thinking....well tbh I didn't know what I was thinking b/c like I said I've never seen a second line.

On Wednesday, I take another test but this time the line started fading. So I'm wondering could I have suffered a chemical pregnancy? I did not go to the doctors b/c I figured it was probably a fluke.

Anyways...If I did have a chemical pregnancy...on some twisted level I feel very HAPPY..not b/c it wasn't a viable pregnancy but b/c I GOT a second line....that means my surgery worked and I am hopeful I can get pregnant naturally. 

Ive attached a picture of the test...what do you think is that a positive?

Thanks for listening.
 



Attached Files:







photo (2).jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Tasha16

Hi ladies and welcome to the group unfortunately it's very quiet in here as some of the ladies have gone on to have little ones, and I was just popping in to say hi lol x I can deffo see a line and I'm sorry about ur chemical stay positive ur time will come. Anyway I wish u both the best of luck x


----------



## Tasha16

It's so quiet in here, I hope u are all well xx


----------



## 4magpies

I'm just waiting to start IVF now. 

xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Hi everyone no change here,still tryin...


----------



## KimmyB

Hi girls, I've not been on BnB for months now but thought I'd pop in to say hi to you all. Hope all is well x


----------



## BBWttc29

Hi. I took awhile off from ttc. I lost 50 pounds and just started ttc again hoping I get my bfp soon


----------



## breakingdawn

Also popping in to say hello to my fellow one tubers. Alice will be 1 on June 17th! Hard to believe. Seems like just yesterday I was writing in here for the first time. I hope everyone is doing okay!


----------



## mamadonna

BB that's brilliant,fingers crossed for you!!

My word breaking nearly a year already how time is flying!!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hey ladies- just had my egg retrevial for our second try with IVF. Fingers crossed for us all :)


----------



## mamadonna

Everything's crossed for you x


----------



## Tasha16

Good luck to you all I really hope u all get ur bfps soon xx


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls fx for all you will get your turn x x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Hi ladies :wave: my toddler sure is keeping me busy, she barely ever sits down lol. Hope everyone is doing well and we have lots of BFPs popping up soon :) x


----------



## puppymom32

Hey lovely ladies hope everyone is well. Thinking of u all


----------



## jam-on-toast

Well ladies, it's been a long time since I was last in here and a lot has changed for me since then.
I've had lots of gynae problems and even been offered a hysterectomy, to which I have a specialist appointment on 18th.

My left ovary is completely zapped and I have very slow (5% chance) patency in my Right ovary - they said it would not work at all after my last cyst rupture at Easter Time.

Been feeling out of sorts for a while now with the stress of health problems etc...

POAS today and I'm pregnant! 

Scared now as the state of my tubes, so will book in with the GP first thing tomorrow.

There's hope for us all I guess. x


----------



## mamadonna

Omg I will be keeping everything crossed for you,my word miracles do happen,and this kinda gives me some hope,wishing you all the luck in the word!!!


----------



## Mommy2be20

jam, that's amazing news! Congratulations! Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## BBWttc29

can anyone who is familiar with charts look at mine its in my signature.. im wondering if I have a chance this cycle. Ive been having sore boobs and cramps


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hi ladies.
Unfortunately it wasn't meant to be I'm afraid.
It was ectopic and I've had the operation to remove the baby and my good tube on Friday.

This is where my journey ends.

Good Luck and best wishes to all of you lovely ladies. May you get those lucky beans xxxxx


----------



## Bubsylooloos

Oh jam I'm so sorry to hear that ((hugs)) xx

It wasn't to be for me this month, really thought it was going to happen! I've been having reflexology and started doing the clear blue fertility monitor and I got a peak which I was over the moon with! I felt different this month, no obvious signs or symptoms just felt different. Then Saturday BAM! AF shows her ugly face!!! But since then I've had stomach cramps and feeling dizzy and sick... I'm now worrying I'm having another ectopic!!!?? When do you ever stop worrying its happening again?? It's driving me mad, the worrying can not be good for my body!!! I'm scared of not finding it in time if it is... 

Any words of wisdom out there to help me de-stress xx


----------



## c.m.c

Hi ladies can I join you? It's good having support from ladies in he same boat.....my AF arrived today, 22 days after surgery and I'm petrified I won't be able to conceive


----------



## Mommy2be20

jam, I'm so sorry hun :hugs: I hope you have a speedy recovery. Lots of hugs your way xx

welcome c.m.c :wave: good luck xx

AFM, I got a BFP this morning, unplanned but never unwelcome. I'm nervous about having a 2 year old and newborn but excited at the same time. Now here's to ruling out an ectopic again x


----------



## c.m.c

Huge congrats mummy ......... Did it take long after your surgery?


Great news!


----------



## Mommy2be20

This will be my second since my ectopic, back in 2010 :) and my gyno had only given me a 40% chance of conceiving naturally again as after my tubal I went on to have pelvic inflammatory disease as well. Odds weren't in my favor but it seems like all is working perfectly fine and my body's adapted to having one tube x


----------



## c.m.c

That's great news. I'm so happy to hear stories like this. Hope all goes well. Do you still get early scans due to the previous ectopic?


----------



## mamadonna

Wow mommy massive congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Mommy2be20

cmc, with my first I got one at 6w, so I'm hoping to get another early scan this time around x

thanks Donna :) how are you doing?? x


----------



## mamadonna

I'm fine currently half way through tww,not feeling too hopeful but you never know


----------



## Mommy2be20

Hi ladies, hope you're all well. Had my scan today, bean is in the right spot with a heartbeat. I'm struggling with this pregnancy, exhausted, sick and really hormonal :( hoping it settles soon as its hard with a toddler and a new relationship x


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls. 

I'm all ready to start IVF. Start the pill next CD2 (July 10thish) then off we go. 

So happy to finally have a chance to have a "normal" non ectopic pregnancy! Little but scared but bring on all the injections, drugs and invasive procedures! 

Also start a new job next month and still deep in the wedding planning. This is our year!!

xxx


----------



## BBWttc29

Im on cd 17 got my positive opk yesterday we are trying SMEP. hoping we will increase our chances we BD yesterday and will do it today tomorrow and Sunday . ive been noticing i have more symptoms now that ive lost 50 pounds


----------



## Mommy2be20

Good luck with IVF Becca, hopefully first times a charm :dust: 
Good luck BB and good job on the weight loss, that's awesome! :dust:


----------



## BBWttc29

Mommy2be20 said:


> Good luck with IVF Becca, hopefully first times a charm :dust:
> Good luck BB and good job on the weight loss, that's awesome! :dust:

Thank you Im hoping losing weight will help with my BFP..


----------



## mamadonna

Wow it's all happening on here!!good luck to everyone!!xx


----------



## BBWttc29

can you guys look at my chart do you think we Bd'd enough


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah plenty. We only BD once the month I fell with my last ectopic (march). 

xx


----------



## BBWttc29

Thank you my temp rose today we were unable to BD yesterday but will try tonight


----------



## c.m.c

BBWttc29 said:


> Thank you my temp rose today we were unable to BD yesterday but will try tonight

Yep looks old...it's not about how much u do it it's about when!

Better less often and right timing with good strong mobile:happydance: sperm


----------



## BBWttc29

c.m.c said:


> BBWttc29 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you my temp rose today we were unable to BD yesterday but will try tonight
> 
> Yep looks old...it's not about how much u do it it's about when!
> 
> Better less often and right timing with good strong mobile:happydance: spermClick to expand...

Old? Im hoping we Bd'd enough and at the right time..


----------



## c.m.c

Lol meant good.

I hate my iPad it autocorrects all the time it's so annoying.

All my posts are stupid lol


----------



## BBWttc29

c.m.c said:


> Lol meant good.
> 
> I hate my iPad it autocorrects all the time it's so annoying.
> 
> All my posts are stupid lol

me too.. I figured it meant good just wanted to clarify.. i took my temp a little late today hopefully its pretty accurate


----------



## c.m.c

I defo think cd18 for u!

Do u use O tests too?

Mines weird my ovu friend says I O'ed day 15 yet fertility friend says day 11 ....same temps and data used. I'm panicking as I didn't DTD day 15 !


----------



## BBWttc29

c.m.c said:


> I defo think cd18 for u!
> 
> Do u use O tests too?
> 
> Mines weird my ovu friend says I O'ed day 15 yet fertility friend says day 11 ....same temps and data used. I'm panicking as I didn't DTD day 15 !

me too.. I use OPKs.and i dont know how much i trust ovufriend. It said I was fertile before i had a positive opk. i trust FF more. Im hoping we get our BFPs . I hope more people become active on this thread..its nice to have support


----------



## c.m.c

Defo good to be able to have contact with others who ave been in the same boat 


Lets hope this is our month!!

I'm soooo impatient il wanna test early


----------



## BBWttc29

c.m.c said:


> Defo good to be able to have contact with others who ave been in the same boat
> 
> 
> Lets hope this is our month!!
> 
> I'm soooo impatient il wanna test early

i hope so too.. the tww is the hardest part of ttc.


----------



## Tasha16

So sorry Jam thinking of u xx

Omg congrats Jess I'm really happy for you xx

Good luck with the IVF BECCA xx

AFM my due date was yesterday and this little boy has decided to make me wait even longer to meet him lol xx


----------



## BBWttc29

today was a rough day my boobs were really sore and i had cramping and i felt like I was gonna throw up


----------



## Bubsylooloos

Hi ladies!

Anyone using the CBFM? I have used it for 2 cycles now, first month got a peak this month just got a high :-( I think I OV around day CD22 so although the machine didn't register a peak we were still DTD as much as we could around that time. I have 35 day cycles and have been as regular as clockwork the last 11 months since my ectopic a year ago so AF is due this Saturday! The TWW is the worst, symptoms stalking! Feeling things that aren't there then BAM! AF rears her ugly head... You'd think I'd know better by now after trying for 4 and a half long years!!

Well I can't feel AF yet, well it is only Wednesday, I have had some sharp pains and twinges at night starting 9dpo but I'm trying not to think about it... Sometimes I really hate myself for not being able to fall pregnant like everyone else I know, but then I think how lucky I am to have been blessed with my beautiful daughter!

Good luck everyone hopefully we'll get our BFP soon xx


----------



## c.m.c

Hi I don't have the cbfm but I use the new advanced cb digital O tests!!

I to high and peak smiles in June that was our first month after ectopic.

Are you planning to test before AF due?


----------



## mamadonna

I use the cbfm,I used one last year and fell pregnant on the second month using it!this time it's just my first month so we'll see??

I'm not sure if I actually ovulate each month since my ectopic??


----------



## mamadonna

Oh and congratulations tash!!


----------



## BBWttc29

well af got me. Im hoping to try B complex and SMEP again


----------



## Bubsylooloos

I'm not going to test, after over 4 years of trying I know that AF symptoms can be very similar to early pregnancy... I do symptom spot because I can't help it!! And at the end of the day my period is due Saturday if it comes it comes and if it doesn't I'll test. I know it's hard to resist but I just don't see the point in testing before AF is due as the reading may not be accurate. I'm just praying that by Sunday AF still wouldn't have arrived... Fingers tightly crossed for us all xx


----------



## 4magpies

I'm still waiting for AF to start. Annoying!

x


----------



## Bubsylooloos

AF due today! I hate this :-(


----------



## 4magpies

Still waiting for mine. Now 4 days late.


----------



## Bubsylooloos

I can feel mine coming... Got a heavy aching... Just hate the waiting and clinging onto the last bit of hope :-(


----------



## BBWttc29

Af left so I'm preparing mentally for another cycle. Hoping I get my BFP this cycle


----------



## Tasha16

Hi ladies I hope u are all well? Thanks Donna xx

AFM my gorgeous little boy was born on the 4th July weighing 8lb 10 1/2 oz. he's Called Jayden Joseph O'Brien. It took us 5 years to get our little miracle and after 4 mc's and an ectopic then 2 years of not being able to get pregnant I really never thought it was going to happen but here we r with our Miracle baby, please don't give up hope sometimes we just have to wait longer than others and I can honestly say it is well worth the wait xx


----------



## Bubsylooloos

Congratulations tasha! Thanks for your words of encouragement, always welcome xx


----------



## BBWttc29

Tasha16 said:


> Hi ladies I hope u are all well? Thanks Donna xx
> 
> AFM my gorgeous little boy was born on the 4th July weighing 8lb 10 1/2 oz. he's Called Jayden Joseph O'Brien. It took us 5 years to get our little miracle and after 4 mc's and an ectopic then 2 years of not being able to get pregnant I really never thought it was going to happen but here we r with our Miracle baby, please don't give up hope sometimes we just have to wait longer than others and I can honestly say it is well worth the wait xx

Congrats!! You give me so much hope. I hope that I will get my BFP soon


----------



## c.m.c

Tasha congrats!

Wonderful news!

Thanks for the hope. It's defo good to read when we all on,y ave one tube now too

Enjoy all those wonderful newborn cuddles


----------



## 4magpies

Girls when you had your ectopics did you test BFP late and bfn when AF was due?

Just starting to get some pains. I'm still missing my period. 

My last ectopics I only tested at 6/7 weeks as I had what I thought was my period, but I was just bleeding. 

Help!


----------



## mamadonna

I got a really early test like 5dpo or something


----------



## BBWttc29

Hey Everyone!!! I hope everyone is having a good day. well me and my DH have been trying to plan our vow renewal for next year. Next year we will have been married 5 years. So we were going to renew our vows on a cruise but then thought if we have a baby we cant take the baby on the cruise. So we are still thinking on what we will do maybe a family Vacation? My cousin came from Louisiana to visit. she just had a baby in December and she bought her baby and just being able to hold her baby and watch him made me realize how much I really want a baby. It has made me want to focus on losing more weight and going back to the gym. I really hope to get my BFP soon


----------



## Bubsylooloos

I'm 2 days late now! I haven't tested because I'm scared of it being a BFN again!! And I don't 'feel' pregnant! Think I'll hold out for a few more days x


----------



## 4magpies

mamadonna said:


> I got a really early test like 5dpo or something

Thanks for answering my question. Rather than just over looking it. 

I'm now a week late but haven't tested for 5 days. 

I'm gonna go buy another at lunch but scared to do it. 

I just want to get started with my meds for Ivf. 

xx


----------



## Bubsylooloos

Sorry 4 magpies, I didn't see your question!
Mine was a bit weird, I had really bad shoulder pain, like I'd been winded, and heavy bleeding (no stomach pains) I thought it was a heavy period. Then a week later I had loads of symptoms, did a test and it was BFP. I had no idea at the time what the shoulder pain was! To answer the question I think I was about 5 days past my AF date before I found out.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Like bubsy, I also didn't test til after I was "late". I had a bleed and thought it was AF but it never got heavy, then my boobs started killing and nausea set in so I tested, I think I was around 5 and a half weeks by that point. My line was really dark though, I think I could've gotten my BFP had I tested sooner. Let us know how your test goes :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Did another test today and bfn, now 6 days late. 

If it doesn't turn up by the end of tomorrow I'm going to see the doctor. 

So annoying that this happens when I'm due to start IVF. 

Have some cramps now but not sure if my ute or my stomach.


----------



## Bubsylooloos

We are booked to go on holiday in August and have said we'll look into IVF when we get back. How long does it take to get going?


----------



## 4magpies

Are you planning on egg sharing or financing it yourself?

If your paying yourself when ever you're ready, egg share we started the process in feb this year.


----------



## c.m.c

Hi ladies can I ask you all a question?

My left tube was removed but my scars are defo in the middle and at the right side.....

During laparoscopy do they go in from the opposite side?


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah they can do. I had 3 scars, middle and each side for tube removal.


----------



## c.m.c

Mine is belly button, middle at bikini line and to the right, I thought t was weird to have my scars at the middle and right side when my left tube was removed?


----------



## 4magpies

Not really it gives them a bigger range of movement going in at the other side.


----------



## c.m.c

Thanks I was wondering that. Suppose they couldn't just cut into the left knowing there's a potential for any size ectopic there!


----------



## mamadonna

4magpies said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> I got a really early test like 5dpo or something
> 
> Thanks for answering my question. Rather than just over looking it.
> 
> I'm now a week late but haven't tested for 5 days.
> 
> I'm gonna go buy another at lunch but scared to do it.
> 
> I just want to get started with my meds for Ivf.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Maybe you just ovulated later or something?I hope you get answers soon x


----------



## Bubsylooloos

4magpies said:


> Are you planning on egg sharing or financing it yourself?
> 
> If your paying yourself when ever you're ready, egg share we started the process in feb this year.

We are going to finance ourselves, what is egg share?


----------



## 4magpies

Egg share is you donate half the eggs you get in return for free IVF. 

It's what we are doing as cant afford £4k a cycle at the minute as we are getting married in December and the wait for NHS IVF is 2 years plus here. 

Thanks mamadonna I just don't have a clue what is going on anymore xx


----------



## Bubsylooloos

We're not entitled to free IVF because we already have a daughter. I might look into egg sharing though as we can only afford it because of inheritance from my nan! It's horrible isn't it?! 

I think I ovated late this month which is why I'm still waiting! 

Do you have late periods if you OV from the side you had removed?


----------



## 4magpies

No I have normal ones usually. 

Well it started. Spoken to my nurse. Start BCP tomorrow and she's sending me my treatment plan in the post. So exciting!!!

xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Exciting times magpie!!!keeping everything crossed for you!!!xx


----------



## puppymom32

congrats becca so glad you can get started now. Stupid AF making you wait like that.


----------



## 4magpies

Thank you. And oh my god Xavier is so big now. 

He's growing up so fast!!

xx


----------



## Bubsylooloos

Ah that's such exciting news!! Good luck luv x


----------



## 4magpies

I get all my drugs delivered on 3rd August. So excited!

xx


----------



## mamadonna

Whoop whoop!!!!the best of luck magpie!!


----------



## 4magpies

I also got my treatment plan this afternoon. 

I start DR on 6th August, stims on 20th and egg collection and embryo transfer should be week starting 2nd September!

So scary. Pooping my pants! 

Sounds silly cause waited so long but in a bit of shock and panic I think.


----------



## BBWttc29

Could my husbands low testosterone affect our ability to conceive


----------



## Bubsylooloos

4magpies said:


> I also got my treatment plan this afternoon.
> 
> I start DR on 6th August, stims on 20th and egg collection and embryo transfer should be week starting 2nd September!
> 
> So scary. Pooping my pants!
> 
> Sounds silly cause waited so long but in a bit of shock and panic I think.

Hey!! Don't be scared, this is exciting!! Ill keep my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks bubsy. I wasn't scared until it all came through!

14 sleeps till we start injections!

I start my new job on thurs too. 

BBWttc maybe because doesn't testosterone play a role in sperm production? Have you have a SA done?


----------



## BBWttc29

4magpies said:


> Thanks bubsy. I wasn't scared until it all came through!
> 
> 14 sleeps till we start injections!
> 
> I start my new job on thurs too.
> 
> BBWttc maybe because doesn't testosterone play a role in sperm production? Have you have a SA done?

not yet they just told my husband he has low testosterone and they have prescribed a cream for that hoping this will help us get our BFP


----------



## 4magpies

I would highly recommend getting a SA done. 

Such an easy test and so much info from it.


----------



## Bubsylooloos

Hi ladies! 
Just wanted to have a moan!! I'm having a hard time at the moment, 2nd month of no peak on the ovulation kit and now my husband can't finish! We found out last week that my sister in law is pregnant... To say its broken my heart is an understatement... She apologised to me to which I replied 'I can't stop the world spinning and stop everyone moving on with their lives just cause I'm fucked up!' But the truth of the matter is, I wish I could! 
I'm feeling so low and just needed some words of encouragement as the last 4 years have been so tiring and emotionally draining :-( xx


----------



## c.m.c

Bubsylooloos said:


> Hi ladies!
> Just wanted to have a moan!! I'm having a hard time at the moment, 2nd month of no peak on the ovulation kit and now my husband can't finish! We found out last week that my sister in law is pregnant... To say its broken my heart is an understatement... She apologised to me to which I replied 'I can't stop the world spinning and stop everyone moving on with their lives just cause I'm fucked up!' But the truth of the matter is, I wish I could!
> I'm feeling so low and just needed some words of encouragement as the last 4 years have been so tiring and emotionally draining :-( xx

:hugs:

I have no words.....:hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

I'm sorry you're having a tough time at the moment sweetheart. 

So I started down regging yesterday. My first injection. 

It's all so exciting. I have side effects but I don't care as at least I know it's working!

xxx


----------



## BBWttc29

Bubsylooloos said:


> Hi ladies!
> Just wanted to have a moan!! I'm having a hard time at the moment, 2nd month of no peak on the ovulation kit and now my husband can't finish! We found out last week that my sister in law is pregnant... To say its broken my heart is an understatement... She apologised to me to which I replied 'I can't stop the world spinning and stop everyone moving on with their lives just cause I'm fucked up!' But the truth of the matter is, I wish I could!
> I'm feeling so low and just needed some words of encouragement as the last 4 years have been so tiring and emotionally draining :-( xx

Im sorry you are having a hard time. I definitely understand for the longest my husband was having a hard time being able to finish as well and he refused to go to the dr. He finally went and we found out he has low testosterone. So now we are waiting to pick up his prescription so hoping that will help. I am praying you get your BFP soon


----------



## puppymom32

Awe bubsy I have been there so many times it is so hard to feel happy for anyone when all you want is your own child. Hang in there hun it will all work out one way or another.

Good Luck Becca

BBW hope the testosterone helps.


----------



## BBWttc29

puppymom32 said:


> Awe bubsy I have been there so many times it is so hard to feel happy for anyone when all you want is your own child. Hang in there hun it will all work out one way or another.
> 
> Good Luck Becca
> 
> BBW hope the testosterone helps.

Thank you me too


----------



## mamadonna

So sorry Bubsy,we all know how hard it is so totally understand what you're goin through!


----------



## Bubsylooloos

Hubby and I went to the doctors and are being referred to the fertility clinic to finally get the ball rolling and to discuss our options! I know it's not going to be an easy ride as I've been here before but a least it's a positive step and I am a lot fitter and healthier than when we went through this before. Fingers crossed for us all ladies xx


----------



## BBWttc29

Bubsylooloos said:


> Hubby and I went to the doctors and are being referred to the fertility clinic to finally get the ball rolling and to discuss our options! I know it's not going to be an easy ride as I've been here before but a least it's a positive step and I am a lot fitter and healthier than when we went through this before. Fingers crossed for us all ladies xx

Good luck at the Fertility Clinic:dust:


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls hope your all well and good luck to you all x x x


----------



## 4magpies

I'm good. Just stimming now. Hoping to have EC next weekend all going well. 

Praying this is it for us.


----------



## caz & bob

fx hun this is your turn lv x x


----------



## puppymom32

I agree becca best of luck. Good to see you Caz love your avatar pic too cute.


----------



## mamadonna

Best of luck!!!!

Nothing to report here still blooming trying!!!!

I hope 'everyone is well x


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls. I'm pupo with one very good blast. Test on the 20th. Just hope it works.


----------



## mamadonna

That's brilliant magpie everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## Tasha16

Hey everybody I hope u are all well xx

Congratulations Becca I see ur pregnant &#55357;&#56835; xx

AFM my little man is now 11 1/2 weeks I cannot believe how quick it is going, he is just so adorable xx


----------



## 4magpies

Yes I am. Can't quite believe it. Still hasn't sunk in!


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Bubsylooloos

Hi ladies,

Been a while since I've been on here. Been on holiday and trying to set up my own business so been pretty busy... Not to busy to stop trying though! 
When we returned from holiday we agreed to start getting help through the fertility clinic. So we've done the usual, hubby has done his sperm test, all came back fine, I had my bloods yesterday, had my ultrasound scan and am booked in for my HSG next Monday, I have had this before but am pretty scared!

When I had my ectopic last year they told me there was signs of an old infection... Me and hubby put it down the the HSG as previous to the first one I'd had 3 years ago I'd had my little girl with no problems. Now we are going through it all again the fertility doctor has assured me that the scaring has nothing to do with the HSG and could I fact be Chlamidya... I am mortified to say the least!! My husband and I are very trustworthy and loyal towards each other and trust each other dearly so, if this is the case this infection has been with me for at least 8 years!! 

Has anyone else been told their ectopic could have been caused because of this? And for the record I'm not to sort of woman to sleep around either which makes me even more shocked !! 

I feel sick to the stomach I really do :-(


----------



## 4magpies

There's such a thing as hidden chamydia I think it's called. Some fertility clinics test for it. 

I got my PID after my first MC due to my ex giving my chylmidia. He was cheating on me. 

That's why my tubes are damaged. Hope that helps.


----------



## mamadonna

I was also tested for it,it was neg which I knew it would be,really sorry you are having to go through all of this:hugs:


----------



## Mommy2be20

Bubsy, were you tested for chlymdia or did your specialist just assume? They say it can cause ectopics, but I would think 8 years of the infection would cause so many more problems and symptoms. Hopefully all of your testing went well :flower:

And huge congrats Becca! :D


----------



## Bubsylooloos

I was tested and got my results yesterday and was negative thank god! When I had my op last year they said there was the sign of an old infection that looked like Chlamidya, she advised me to get tested to put my mind at rest and to rule it out. Now I know it's not a STD I'm wondering what the old infection is... Could it have been from the HSG X-ray as they say that can cause infection... Who knows but I'm back at the fertility clinic in a week so may find out more xx


----------



## Bubsylooloos

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all doing well? I have my appointment at the fertility clinic on Tuesday afternoon. I know she is going to want to start me off on Clomid, I am a bit unsure as to why. I understand it will help me ovulate but it won't help if I ovulate on the wrong side. As far as I am aware my fertility problems are to do with only having one tube not to do with my ovulation so I am trying to work out if it is going to be a massive waste of my time?

I am just fed up of wasting time, we have spent 6 years trying and I am done with false hope. I just want to do something that is going to give me a better chance.

Anyone on here have a success story of climid and one tube?

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Tasha16

Hey Ladies I'm just checking in to say I hope ur all ok. All is well my end absolutely loving being a mummy but gutted I'm back at work in February &#55357;&#56862; xx


----------



## mamadonna

Hi hun,your little man is gorgeous!!!
All well here apart from being loaded with cold and no bfp yet!!

I hope February takes ages to get here!!


----------



## 4magpies

Ahh Tasha a bet you don't want to go back. I'm taking the full 12 months as I'll only get to do it once. We will never be able to have another one. 

Hope you're ok mamadonna

xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Yeah I'm fine,I'm gonna give myself till April then I'm done!!(that'll take me up till the 4 years)

I've been thinking about it for a little while and this I the first I've actually typed it down,its actually helped make my mind up even more!!

And wow I can't believe you're 17 wks already!!when's the bump pics gonna start??


----------



## 4magpies

I update them in my journal weekly. 

Here's this weeks;

https://imageshack.com/a/img440/63/ktjc.jpg

And this is my favourite one so far; 

https://imageshack.com/a/img4/2794/gci3.jpg


----------



## mamadonna

Ah wow haven't you got a lovely bump!!it's a fair size too lol!!


----------



## 4magpies

Pretty sure I'm gonna be huge like! It's big now even when I'm led on my back!!

xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Hope everyone's well :flower:


----------



## Tasha16

Aww I hope it happens for you soon Donna.

Becca u have a lovely bump I see ur having a girl, congratulations. I wish I could of took the full 12 months off &#55357;&#56862; xx


----------



## Tasha16

Also Becca r u on Facebook? Xx


----------



## puppymom32

Hey ladies hope everyone is well!!!


----------



## Bubsylooloos

Hi ladies, hope you are all doing well?
I've not posted on here in a while but I have been looking to see how you are all getting on.
I just wanted to let you know that my husband and I have decided to go down the IVF route! It's not something we have taken lightly, we have been thinking about it for a while now and booked an appointment with a fertility nurse a couple of weeks ago at a private hospital to discuss the procedure. We have our consultation with the doctor tomorrow. I'm really scared but also excited, I don't want to get too excited because I know it doesn't always work. She seemed quite positive because we are both young and because the 2 times I have fallen pregnant one was fine but the other was ectopic, the fact I've not miscarried says it may just be the falling pregnant I am struggling with. She also said there is a possibility of twins... I would love that!!

Anyway if any of you ladies can give me any words of encouragement or any advice that would be gratefully appreciated.

Baby dust to you all and thanks in advance.

XXXXXXX


----------



## mamadonna

Aw best of luck bubsy!!


----------



## Bubsylooloos

Well that didn't go as expected! It turns out I have an endometrial cyst on left ovary that he needs to remove before starting anything :-( my right ovary is fine but I have no tube! My left tube is fine but ovary has a cyst stopping it from ovulating! I'm trying to stay positive but it's one thing after another! He has booked me in to have it removed early June :'( feeling very down at the moment x


----------



## mamadonna

Aw I'm sure they'll sort it hun,before you know it you'll be cooking a little one in there!!


----------



## Bubsylooloos

Thanks mamadonna, it is just so hard to be positive when I'm constantly presented with obstacles, one step forward, two back &#55357;&#56866; 

Hopefully one day soon as all this heartache is beginning to take over my life xx


----------



## Olivia2

I just found this forum again after forgetting what it was called for the last few years. I was active in this group in 2010 and 2011 :) 

Since I had my daughter early 2011 we started ttc again knowing how difficult things probably would be. I am not surprised to report over 3 years on things have not been easy.

I failed to get pregnant in 2011 and 2012 but had 2 m/c in 2013. A week and a half ago I found out I was pregnant again. My first HCG at 16DPO was 258 which I was a bit concerned about as it seems low compared to DD (her's was 1100 at the same DPO) So here I am waiting again for some kind of news. I am 5weeks now but don't feel pregnant at all and have left sided pain. Its pretty mild but also pretty constant. Hoping to God its not another ectopic.


----------



## puppymom32

Olivia, 
I hope it is good news. Did they do a second HCG to see if they were doubling?


----------



## Olivia2

Hi puppymom32,

It feels like ages since we use to be ttc. Probably 2009/2010 How is your son going? 

I did have another HCG at 21DPO. It was 1788 which I think gave me a 45hour doubling rate. 

I also had a scan today. I have been so worried and anxious about it and even packed my hospital bag to go straight to hospital after the scan today. I've had so much ovary pain. Well my bean was in the uterus which was such a huge relief. No fetal pole yet only a gestational sac which was looking regular and measuring 5weeks 4days which I thought I was. Been a worry wart I am still concerned about m/c especially with no fetal pole but hopefully there will be a HB in a few weeks. The bad news is they found multiple large cysts on my left ovary (my ovary with the tube) the largest was 7.8cm by 6.8cm with the other two large ones been 4 and 5cm. That finally explains the constant left sided pain I have been having. The Dr thinks they need to be operated on and has referred me to the Gynea/Obstetrician but I can't get in until another 7weeks.


----------



## puppymom32

Numbers sound great hun and I wouldnt worry about the scan very early days!!! Cyst sound very painful hope it eases up a bit. It has been forever. My little man is getting so big very active and fun to be around. I cant imagine my life with out him. FX for you hun.


----------



## 4magpies

Tasha I do have Facebook. I'm Rebecca Victoria Kenyon. 

Puppy! I cannot believe he is 3!! Wow! Big boy now. How exciting!

xx


----------



## jessica716

Olivia - Puppymom -4magpies!!


Hello Ladies!! Long time no see.... I was here back in 2010, and had a little boy in May 2011 named Conor who will be 3 on Monday!


Puppymom - Happy birthday to Xavier - hes grown up so much looing at your picture, how time flies!!

I was thinking about you all earlier on this week as I will be coming off the pill next month and ttc.... eeeeeeek!! :happydance:


----------



## Olivia2

Puppymom that is great to hear. He is such a cutie.

jessica hello. We must have been pregnant around the same time. My DD turned 3 in March. 

I have another scan in 13days. It just seems to good to be true so I am worried it is.


----------



## jessica716

Olivia - Yes I remember you being on here around the time I fell pregnant with Conor, had a lovely day at the zoo yesterday for his birthday...

And we decided I should come off bcp and give my body another month before ttc for it to settle a little into its own pattern... So i'm offically NTNP now until next month!

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Olivia and hoping that the scan shows a healthy and happy bean


----------



## Olivia2

Thanks Jessica,

I had another scan yesterday and things are on track. Bub measured 8 weeks with a HB of 170. So relieved its alive and going well. My cysts have grown and I may need them surgically removed at 12-14weeks apparently.


----------



## emma33

IM booked in for a scan on Friday! Had a ectopic pregnancy in 2007, had my son in 2012, n hoping this little one in the right place too! I only have my left tube. X:baby:


----------



## jessica716

Olivia - hopefully they may go down of their own accord, keeping fx for you. Glad bub is doing well :baby:

Emma - Congratulations, Hope your scan goes well!! I'm a left tuber too. :thumbup:


----------



## Olivia2

I am a left tuber too. I had heard that its much more common to have an ectopic in the right side. I can't remember why but most people I know who have lost 1 tube from ectopic its the right side. 

Thanks Jess. I am hoping they can leave the cysts there for the time been. It scares me having to have surgery in that area whilst pregnant. Its taken us years to get this far again and I don't want to jepodize the pregnancy if I can get away with it. I see the Ob in a week. 

Emma congratulations on your pregnancy. FX bub has made it to the right spot. I had my ectopic in 2009 and right tube removed and had corrective surgery 3months later to repair my left tube which was damaged. They said I had a very high chance of another ectopic but I did conceive my DD in 2010 and now this one has made it to the right spot :flower:


----------



## Olivia2

Scan at almost 10weeks showed bub is still progressing nicely :happydance:

Unfortunately the cysts are growing rapidly and are coming out via surgery in 2 weeks :cry:


----------



## jessica716

Olivia sorry to hear about the cysts but glad bun is doing well

As for me, first month ttc off bcp and got my bfp wooohoo


----------



## Olivia2

That was quick Jessica.
Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## jessica716

Olivia- I know! Super quick really hadn't expected it, I did a test just to prove to OH that I was ok to open a bottle of wine as I defo wasn't pregnant. Lol, so the bottle never ended up being opened after he forced me to do a test!


----------



## Olivia2

Haha. Proved you wrong lol

11weeks today. 1 more week until my next scan. Hope everything is ok :)


----------



## jessica716

Oooh fab! Not long now til your scan! Mines in a week and half at Epu. Half excited half nervous!


----------



## Olivia2

I had my 12 week scan yesterday. All looked good. 

Of to the Ob on Wednesday to confirm if I am having surgery or not. The smaller two cysts have shrunk but the largest is unchanged.


----------



## jessica716

Great news about the scan and bubs being well.
What's their plan regarding the cyst?

I'm in at epu for 6 week scan on Monday. Seems like it's been forever, guess that's the downside of finding out so early!


----------



## caz & bob

Hiya girls how are you all not been on for a while X x


----------



## BBWttc29

I had an interesting conversation with my mom at the tattoo shop today. She said to me "you guys will get pregnant when you aren't trying and least expect it." I had to set her straight I explained to her we don't use protection and have been trying for 5 years. And unfortunately if we want to get pregnant we well have to try and plan to do so. It can be so frustrating having these types of conversations. This is also why I don't like to tell people I'm TTC


----------



## caz & bob

I am the same don't like telling any one we are ttc 3 now x x


----------



## Olivia2

BBWttc29 and caz & bob hope you get your BFP very soon. DH and I didn't tell anyone we were ttc either. Our daughter was born early 2011 and we actually told people we were done. A lot of the family were very surprised we are expecting again as they clearly didn't expect it. We were not taking any contreception fr 3years and a month when we found out we were expecting this one. We lost another 2 pregnancies in 2013. 

Jessica how are things going in your neck of the woods? 

I am now just over 15weeks and I think things are going ok. It turns out 2 of my smaller cysts have shrunk significantly and the larger one has shrunk every so slightly. Last measurement it was just below 8cm by 8cm so for now my specialist is happy to leave it there and keep monitoring it. I am relieved as I didn't want surgery when pregnant if I could avoid it. It still seems to good to be true.


----------



## BBWttc29

Thank you me too.. I talked to Dh today about at home insemination


----------



## caz & bob

Congrats on you bfp hun fx we should get them Soon :) x x


----------



## Bubsylooloos

Hi ladies,
I haven't been on here for a while. I hope you're all doing well?
I just needed to tell someone as we are keeping things quiet this end as we don't want to put pressure on ourselves... So here goes! We've just started our first round of IVF! We tom our first injection today for 5 days then something else for 5 days, then egg collection, then 5 days later it goes back in! In 15 days I could be pregnant, I'm not getting my hopes up but it's going in the right direction! Fingers crossed ay? 
The doctor said it's a good sign that I've never miscarried and just struggle conceiving and the 2 pregnancies I have had have stuck (my daughter and my ectopic), they also said my egg reserve is extraordinarily good for my age, I think it should be between 40-69 or something and mines 68! I hope this is my turn 5 years of trying and lots of heartache!

Lots of baby dust to us all xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Good Luck Bubsy FXX for sticking bean.


----------



## caz & bob

Hi girls Aww fx for bubsy x x x


----------



## Bubsylooloos

**UPDATE**

So I've been having regular scans and blood tests over the last 2 weeks and now the time is coming for egg collection. I had a scan last night and it showed I have 12-14 follicles, they are preparing for egg release Saturday for collection Monday morning!! It's all becoming so real now and I'm praying to god that it works. I have waited over 5 years for this. I'm trying so hard to not get my hopes up, as I have done this whole process but now it's the time is approaching I'm very scared!

Please pray for me ladies &#55357;&#56911;&#55357;&#56438; xx


----------



## Olivia2

Bubsylooloos hope you are celebrating a BFP :) 

All going well in my neck of the woods. Thrilled to be 20weeks today :happydance:


----------



## jessica716

Ahh Yey Olivia, that's fab. I'm 14 weeks tomorrow. (ticker is a day out from scan dates but I'm too lazy to change it)

When's your 20 week scan?

How you getting on bubsy?


----------



## Olivia2

Jessica I had my scan a week ago when I was 19weeks. Bub was measuring a week ahead at 20weeks. All was looking good and we are having a surprise :)


----------



## Bubsylooloos

Hi ladies, 
Tested today and bfn! So emotional, I really thought this was our turn but clearly no t meant to be &#55357;&#56866;


----------



## Olivia2

I am so sorry it was BFN Bubsy. Do you have any frozen snob babies you can try?


----------



## Bubsylooloos

None good enough to freeze unfortunately &#55357;&#56866; I don't know what to do, I'm so emotional... And feel so alone xx


----------



## puppymom32

I am so sorry Bubsy


----------



## Olivia2

Just popping in to Thank everyone for their support over the years in our ttc and parenting journey.

I am also thrilled to let you know that we have been truly blessed and our ttc days are over following the arrival of our baby boy in December 14. His now 5weeks old and going brilliantly. 

I wish everyone the best of luck in their journey's what ever that may be xx


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats Olivia2 that is awesome. My sons 4th bday was Dec 9th. Enjoy every minute it will go by so fast.


----------



## Bat Mommy

am 31 yrs old. I have a 4 yr old who was a c-section and last Feb I had an ectopic pregnancy which ruptured having to have my right tube removed. My periods recently regulated at a 31-35 day cycle. These past two months were 31. But they dropped from 7 full days to 6 when they went to the 31 day cycle. This month's I started on Jan 4th having a reg flow and mild cramps rather than a heavy flow and severe back pain as usual on my first day. The following days were 2-3were regular also instead of heavy. Days 4-6 were really light when usually 4 & 5 are regular and 6-7 are light... Jan 15th- 18th I had mild cramps combined with stabbing pains in my left lower pelvic region which I assume was ov? It lasted most of the 19th until that afternoon literally every 15 min. At 330pm it stopped I went to the bathroom and saw a clear discharge with blood streaks and a few hours later it was a light pink color. Yesterday and today it's a maroon colored mucus discharge. It's not enough for a pad but it's definitely there. I've never "felt" ov pains before or had ov bleeding. the last time I "bled" like this I was pregnant with my daughter. But, I'm trying to figure out if this is "normal ov pain" or possible implantation bleeding which meant I would have ov'd early. I only tracked my cm...

4	1..STARTED PM CRAMPS
5	2..REGULAR
6	3&#8230;REGULAR
7	4..REGLAR&#8230;PM LIGHT&#8230;MILD CRAMPS
8	5&#8230;.LIGHT..MILD CRAMPS
9	6&#8230;..light stopped
10	7.. TTC
11	8&#8230; ttc white/ewcm
12	9 97.3/ewcm/watery
13	10.. 96.4/lotion cm/overly tired/ttc
14	11 ewcm 97.1
15	12..twinge pain left side/97.2 ab pains white creamy cm itchy nips
16	13. sharp ab pains itchy nips TIRED-TTC
17	14..Sharp pains
18 15..lots EWCM @ 1am &TTC-crampy pains all day- 97.8 @ 8pm & lots white EWCM plus sharp stabbing pains that lasted in left pelvic area from about 770pm- 9pm !
19	16..TTC @ 12am-ovary pain 745-8 then from about 815-830 mild but solid pain left pelvic region
20	17..545 am ttc&#8230;7am pink discharge&#8230;1130am pink/ brown
21	18.


----------



## Bat Mommy

Sorry. My message cut off from the 21st thro the 22nd I had more discharge and mild cramping.... And creamy cm or ewcm the rest of the month. My period was supposed to be from the 3rd thru the 8th of this month. I had white creamy discharge on the 3rd. Starting the 4th was an extremely light pink mixed with creamy white but it was practically non-existent. I had to "check" with a q-tip. As the days went by it got darker but instead of creamy white mix it was clear jelly like but brown stained but my vaginal walls were dry? Confusing... every once in a while it looks like a clot but it's not lime normal. My period should be stopping but it hasn't quite started....HELP!


----------



## caz & bob

Hiya girls back to ttc 3 how you all doing hope your all well xx


----------



## Olivia2

How is the ttc going caz & bob?


----------



## breakingdawn

It has been a long time since I have posted in the one tubers forum! 2011 to be exact! :O I suffered an ectopic pregnant September of 2011 and lost my right tube. By a miracle, I was pregnant one month later in October and she is now going on 4 years old! <3 My husband and I have (very) recently decided to TTC one more time for a boy. I am so nervous because I am older now, have one tube, and my first two successful pregnancies both ended about a month early! I just wanted to say hi and maybe hope to meet some new friends. I have a blog about my ectopic journey and will start updating it again soon!


----------



## 4magpies

Hey breaking dawn we are IVF'ing again.


----------



## breakingdawn

Wow! After I replied to this thread I realized how long it had been since anyone else commented here than I felt sad! Please keep me posted on your new journey!


----------



## BronteForever

Hey I'm also a one tuber. Though I recently found out my remaining tube might not be working so I might be trying IVF. Good luck ladies.


----------



## breakingdawn

Good luck to you!! I would love to ressurect this thread! It was such a huge support system for me back in 2011/2012! I met some really awesome ladies here!!


----------



## breakingdawn

So, I know the odds of me being pregnant right off the pill at age 35 with one tube are slim to none but I thought I would just make note.. I am having the same weird symptoms this month as I did when I got pregnant with my last daughter. Headaches, some back pain now, and my nose is all stuffy like I am getting a cold but not really. Then this morning I had an odd pregnancy dream. I had two of those before I found out I was pregnant with Alice. Again, not reading much into this, just thought it was interesting. :huh:


----------



## MUMOF5

Hi ladies, can I join?

My story: we are 21st month of ttc. I had a laparoscopy at end of Jan that showed I have one blocked tube and one open tube, so technically I'm a one tuber too. My knackered tube is a result of sterilisation reversal back in August 2014 (being sterilised is biggest regret &#9785;). Af is due today, but so far no show and none of my pre-af spotting. My nipples are also super render/sore and have been for about a week (they aren't usually this tender). My temps are also still up, but yesterday I developed a stinking cold so may be why they still up). Will test if no af by Monday. We are considering ivf if we aren't successful, just need to do a bit of saving.


----------



## breakingdawn

MUMOF5 said:


> Hi ladies, can I join?
> 
> My story: we are 21st month of ttc. I had a laparoscopy at end of Jan that showed I have one blocked tube and one open tube, so technically I'm a one tuber too. My knackered tube is a result of sterilisation reversal back in August 2014 (being sterilised is biggest regret &#9785;). Af is due today, but so far no show and none of my pre-af spotting. My nipples are also super render/sore and have been for about a week (they aren't usually this tender). My temps are also still up, but yesterday I developed a stinking cold so may be why they still up). Will test if no af by Monday. We are considering ivf if we aren't successful, just need to do a bit of saving.

Welcome! :flower: One of my first issues in pregnancy was a cold! So hopefully this means good news for you! :thumb:

Keep us posted. :) I have tons of AF symptoms right now. Mostly back pain. :dohh:


----------



## MUMOF5

I got my bfp!!! &#128525;&#128579;&#128558;&#129303;&#128519;


----------



## breakingdawn

Congrats! I got what I'm sure was a nasty evap last night after I checked past 10 min does that count? :haha: better luck next month for me!


----------



## MUMOF5

Thank you. I got a digital test so there could be no confusion. Maybe try in a couple of days with a digi if no af shows? Hope u get your BFP soon xx


----------



## BronteForever

Huge congrats Mumof5. What exciting news!!


----------



## breakingdawn

For added torture my friend messed with the lighting on my nasty evap photo. Hey, I can pretend worst case! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







12921024_1590313714620007_2095988504_n.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well congrats on the bfp fx ever one else xx xx


----------



## breakingdawn

I've been cramping and O is due tomorrow!! Eeeek!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## breakingdawn

Ok, advice! We did the BD last night... my OPK does seem to be getting darker. I should O late tonight or possibly tomorrow. DD is so worn out from work and school we can probably only do tonight or tomorrow night. Which should we do!? :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







OPK.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## breakingdawn

Frustrating. Either I missed my surge or I'm not ovulating at all this month. Definitely should have by now! I'm just going to go ahead and count myself out this month dang. :p I don't get it though. I've been cramping, sore bbs, all the usual O signs. :cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## puppymom32

Hey ladies good luck hope everyone is doing well. Have not been on in ages.


----------



## breakingdawn

I'm a ball of frustration lol. Apparently I missed my surge this month or maybe I didn't O at all. Ugh. I'm counting myself out for April! Here's to May I guess.


----------



## puppymom32

breakingdawn said:


> I'm a ball of frustration lol. Apparently I missed my surge this month or maybe I didn't O at all. Ugh. I'm counting myself out for April! Here's to May I guess.

Oh no hun I hope not. Just keep BDing just in case it comes late. Good luck.


----------



## 4magpies

Hey puppymom. Long time no speak!! How is your boy??


----------



## puppymom32

4magpies said:


> Hey puppymom. Long time no speak!! How is your boy??

 He is well thanks hun. Just getting big and going to school and starting to play sports the life of a soccer mom LOL. Looks like you have some excitement coming up FXX for you hun.


----------



## 4magpies

Thank you Amy xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies hope your all well as for me my :af: has been weird since November doctor sent me for a ultrasound I have a cyst on my left ovary went back last week for another scan its still there not changed in size but she said on the wall of it look funny so got to go and see a gynacolagist and have bloods done the lady who scan me said not to worrie bacuse its only doing some think now hope your all well x x x x


----------



## Tasha16

4magpies said:


> Tasha I do have Facebook. I'm Rebecca Victoria Kenyon.
> 
> Puppy! I cannot believe he is 3!! Wow! Big boy now. How exciting!
> 
> xx

Well I haven't been on here is years and finally came back on. I have sent you a friend request hun. I'm Natasha Marais.

I hope you are all well, I am currently pregnant with baby number 2 and Jayden is now 4 years old
xx


----------

